# What Jewelry Are You Wearing Today???



## Cavalier Girl

I thought it would be fun to see what jewelry we wear each day.  I'm interested to see if we mostly stick to the same things, or do we mix it up.  I take it by spells.  Some weeks, I wear something different almost every day, and some weeks I wear the same thing day after day.....boring and lazy!  

Today, I'm wearing jeans, a blue and white French sailor t-shirt with VCA turquoise 20 motif vintage, turquoise Ippolita hoop earrings, tgm Cape Cod Hermes watch, and ER w/eternity band.

How about you???


----------



## sin vergüenza

Great idea! Love this!

White cotton gauze skirt, turquoise tank top with white Chanel J12 w/WG diamond tennis bracelet, VCA MOP YG Alhambra earrings and beloved Carlos deSouza YG/diamond cross "coin" necklace on a lace chain by C Waterman! No rings.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

sin vergüenza;19113926 said:
			
		

> Great idea! Love this!
> 
> White cotton gauze skirt, turquoise tank top with white Chanel J12 w/WG diamond tennis bracelet, VCA MOP YG Alhambra earrings and beloved Carlos deSouza YG/diamond cross "coin" necklace on a lace chain by C Waterman! No rings.



Sounds lovely, *Sin!*  Do you have a picture of the Carlos deSouza necklace?  That sounds intriguing.  I LOVE crosses.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Cavalier Girl said:


> Sounds lovely, *Sin!*  Do you have a picture of the Carlos deSouza necklace?  That sounds intriguing.  I LOVE crosses.


 
I don't have a pic right now but here is the link to one sold on Vivre. It originally came with a leather cord but, when that wore out, I switched to the chain. Lately, I've been thinking of switching it back to a leather cord. The picture doesn't do it justice. It's very matte and kind of hand finished looking. Very rustic and about the size of a penney. It goes nice with the leather.

http://www.vivre.com/product/gold_and_diamond_cross_necklace


----------



## mcb100

today i'm wearing white gold diamond studs in my ears and a silver dog eared friendship necklace.


----------



## Candice0985

my outfit: club monaco striped layered dress, black tights, tory burch patent flats, and a green michael kors drapey cardigan.

Jewellery: my usual dbty bracelets, new sapphire bezel bracelet, purple spinel ring, st onge pendant, and my watch (designer cannot be named, I work for the company!)


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you, *Sin!*  I love that!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

mcb100 said:


> today i'm wearing white gold diamond studs in my ears and a silver dog eared friendship necklace.



I like!    Simple and infiitely wearable.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Candice0985 said:


> my outfit: club monaco striped layered dress, black tights, tory burch patent flats, and a green michael kors drapey cardigan.
> 
> Jewellery: my usual dbty bracelets, new sapphire bezel bracelet, purple spinel ring, st onge pendant, and my watch (designer cannot be named, I work for the company!)



*Candice,* nice!  Did you wear the dbty and the  new restyled sapphire on the same wrist???


----------



## FlipDiver

Let's see...

-White gold diamond pave huggies  earrings
-diamond cross pendant necklace
-Movado watch with mirror face and diamond accents
-princess diamond ering and diamond channel set wedding band

And during my lunch break I stopped by the jeweler to order my new cushion aquamarine w/diamond halo ring, and tried it on again briefly


----------



## Candice0985

Cavalier Girl said:


> *Candice,* nice!  Did you wear the dbty and the  new restyled sapphire on the same wrist???


you betcha


----------



## surfergirljen

E-ring and band, diamond studs (never take them out!), my DBTY YG necklace layered with my YG/Diamond Jennifer Meyer small leaf necklace!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

FlipDiver said:


> Let's see...
> 
> -White gold diamond pave huggies  earrings
> -diamond cross pendant necklace
> -Movado watch with mirror face and diamond accents
> -princess diamond ering and diamond channel set wedding band
> 
> *And during my lunch break I stopped by the jeweler to order my new cushion aquamarine w/diamond halo ring, and tried it on again briefly*



Woohoo!  I saw the picture of it, and it's gorgeous!  Congrats!  It'll be a wonderful addition to what you wore today.


----------



## Candice0985

surfergirljen said:


> E-ring and band, diamond studs (never take them out!), my DBTY YG necklace layered with my YG/Diamond Jennifer Meyer small leaf necklace!


those necklaces would look so pretty together!


----------



## boarbb

-have class today
-jeans, white belt, white tank top with light blue cardigan
-with my 18inch small bead chain small return to tiff heart tag necklace
-pearl with diamonds ring (mom just gave it to me this morning)
-multi heart with accents bracelet


----------



## Hermesaholic

old mine cushion diamond earrings, EC e-ring and band.


----------



## rushka

Anniversary bands stacked(Tiffany Schlumberger 16 stone and vine rings), Cartier yg/ diamond Love ring on right hand, large size yg/ss Rolex Yachtmaster stacked w/ yg love bracelet on left wrist and finally small Tiffany yg diamond cross layered with the same larger version of the cross in plat/diamond.  Noticing a pattern here LOL!

Hi CG, sending x's and o's!!!!  Love this thread idea too!


----------



## FlipDiver

Cavalier Girl said:


> Woohoo!  I saw the picture of it, and it's gorgeous!  Congrats!  It'll be a wonderful addition to what you wore today.



Thanks Cavalier!  4 weeks, ughhh I can hardly stand the wait!


----------



## gabz

wedding set
late grannys eternity ring on right hand
silver bead studs (tiffany 10mm)
thomas sabo black beads charm bracelet
diamond initial pendant


----------



## lovely_bag

Tiffany Bean 14mm gold
Tiffany Sparkle yellow citrin
no name golden Studs (the ones Brenda Lee Johnson wears in The Closer most of the time during the last season 

I have to admit, the Sparkler makes me very very happy! It is special.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hermesaholic said:


> old mine cushion diamond earrings, EC e-ring and band.



Oh, *D,* I bet those earring are lovely.  I love old mine cuts.  Do you wear a watch every day?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

rushka said:


> Anniversary bands stacked(Tiffany Schlumberger 16 stone and vine rings), Cartier yg/ diamond Love ring on right hand, large size yg/ss Rolex Yachtmaster stacked w/ yg love bracelet on left wrist and finally small Tiffany yg diamond cross layered with the same larger version of the cross in plat/diamond.  Noticing a pattern here LOL!
> 
> Hi CG, sending x's and o's!!!!  Love this thread idea too!



*Rushka!*  On another day, I might be wearing almost the exact same thing!  That is, if I could afford the Schlumberger vine ring, and I don't have the Tiffany small cross.  

How are you, sweetie???  I'm hangin' in there.....some days, by the skin of my teeth.


----------



## thimp

VCA 20-10 motif in wg, mop
Diamond studs
E-ring and band


----------



## Cavalier Girl

gabz said:


> wedding set
> late grannys eternity ring on right hand
> silver bead studs (tiffany 10mm)
> thomas sabo black beads charm bracelet
> diamond initial pendant



*Gabz,* that sounds lovely!  I adore charm bracelets!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lovely_bag said:


> Tiffany Bean 14mm gold
> Tiffany Sparkle yellow citrin
> no name golden Studs (the ones Brenda Lee Johnson wears in The Closer most of the time during the last season
> 
> I have to admit, the Sparkler makes me very very happy! It is special.



*L_B,* you look great!  Love the citrine ring.  I don't think I've ever seen that before.  You just can't beat a crisp white shirt.......Lovely, indeed.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

thimp said:


> VCA 20-10 motif in wg, mop
> Diamond studs
> E-ring and band



Beautiful, *Thimp!*  Are you dressed casually today?  I love VCA Alhambra with casual clothes.

Today, I'm wearing a lavander v-neck T, with khaki capris, and sandals.  Also, ER with Schlumberger 16 diamond eternity band, diamond stud earrings, and Hermes Cape Cod watch with etoupe band.

Very casual day for me, am stuck at home with the painters.


----------



## lovely_bag

Cavalier Girl said:


> *L_B,* you look great!  Love the citrine ring.  I don't think I've ever seen that before.  You just can't beat a crisp white shirt.......Lovely, indeed.


Thank you Cavalier Girl! I am glad I found your thread and that I discovered the Web Cam just recently. 

About the crisp white shirt: I totally agree! A few minutes ago, when I walked to the office-kitchen, smiling at my ring, I thought what else but a white shirt do I need? I might cancel the trip to the designer-outlet next week 
Jil Sander and her hanseatic style impersonates the perfect white shirt style to me. 
And isn't it nice how it leaves lots of space for any kind of jewelry.

It takes a shirt to pull off the Sparkle ring. T-shirts are too sporty imho, any white shirt is a great tableau.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lovely_bag said:


> Thank you Cavalier Girl! I am glad I found your thread and that I discovered the Web Cam just recently.
> 
> About the crisp white shirt: I totally agree! A few minutes ago, when I walked to the office-kitchen, smiling at my ring, I thought what else but a white shirt do I need? I might cancel the trip to the designer-outlet next week
> Jil Sander and her hanseatic style impersonates the perfect white shirt style to me.
> And isn't it nice how it leaves lots of space for any kind of jewelry.
> 
> It takes a shirt to pull off the Sparkle ring. T-shirts are too sporty imho, any white shirt is a great tableau.



Totally agree, *L_B!*  A crisp white shirt is the perfect palette for jewelry.  The only thing I can't wear with just a white shirt is silver jewelry.  With my coloring, I have to have a pop of color.


----------



## thimp

Cavalier Girl said:


> Beautiful, *Thimp!*  Are you dressed casually today?  I love VCA Alhambra with casual clothes.
> 
> Today, I'm wearing a lavander v-neck T, with khaki capris, and sandles.  Also, ER with Schlumberger 16 diamond eternity band, diamond stud earrings, and Hermes Cape Cod watch with etoupe band.
> 
> Very casual day for me, am stuck at home with the painters.



Yes, I am very much a casual dresser. Today, I am wearing a white blouse, skinny jeans, and lanvin flats. 

Your casual ensemble is so beautifully put together, and your eternity band is tdf!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

thimp said:


> Yes, I am very much a casual dresser. *Today, I am wearing a white blouse, skinny jeans, and lanvin flats. *
> 
> Your casual ensemble is so beautifully put together, and your eternity band is tdf!



In my opinion, *Thimp,* that's total perfection for chic and casual!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Cavalier Girl said:


> Oh, *D,* I bet those earring are lovely.  I love old mine cuts.  Do you wear a watch every day?



they are my favorite belonging.  bezel set on a wire.  watch--no. i used to but dont anymore--not sure why actually


----------



## lanasyogamama

I totally don't have enough variety to participate here, but I love seeing what everyone is wearing!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

White gold halo wedding set
Michelle Urban Mini watch
Tiffany & Co. 8mm silver ball studs
Pandora bracelet


----------



## Candice0985

I'm at work today so i'm business casual. grey pencil skirt, abstract flower print silk blouse and light pink cardigan.
same jewellery as before- dbty's 3 of them. two tiffany 1 birks, my st onge pendant, diamond studs, and I got my spinel ring back from the jewellers. I had to have the prongs fixed, one kept getting caught on things so I had them changed to regular prongs, not claw prongs.


----------



## FlipDiver

Grey Tahari sheath dress with Christian Louboutin spike Lucifer Bow pumps...

E-ring/band set
Chanel double C crystal earrings
Two tone Silver Hawaiian cuff bracelet - my fave bracelet


----------



## DearBuddha

E-ring/wedding band
Pandora charm bracelet
Tiffany & Co. Notes charm bracelet
Blue topaz and silver drop earrings


----------



## PrincessShan

E-ring/wedding band

Omega stainless steel/gold watch
two-tone link bracelet

assortment of DY bracelets and silver Michelle Chang bangles

Claudia Bradby silver necklace


----------



## sin vergüenza

It's a new day!

Blue/white dress with loafers

VCA YG/MOP Alhambra earrings (can not stop wearing them even if it makes my ear bleed!)
Old SS/YG Rolex with WG tennis bracelet on left arm
YG Cartier Agrafe bracelet on right arm
No rings again!


----------



## HauteMama

Black Tahitian pearls w/ yellow gold clasp, 30" YG chain with 3 diamond pendant, MK goldtone watch with random bracelets, Gucci horsebit 18K YG ring and my engagement/wedding set.


----------



## kabaker

Tiffany and Co. 6.5mm pearl studs with 18ct white gold. I just got them in the mail today as a surprise form DB


----------



## wintersong

today i wore my dbty necklace and a pair of pearl earrings with a white sundress


----------



## zjajkj

my3-stone E-ring, WB and another Solitaire ring


----------



## Ratnapur

Just yard-saling this morning, so nothing special, just my usual 13, thin sterling Mexican bangles (on my left wrist), and modernistic small sterling hoop earrings. I did, however, buy jewelry at the yard sale! :  an Honora pearl necklace, sterling clasp, in the orginal pouch, never worn, for $5.00!!! I really don't need it (I have many similar ones), but for 5 bucks, you buy it!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Ratnapur said:


> Just yard-saling this morning, so nothing special, just my usual 13, thin sterling Mexican bangles (on my left wrist), and modernistic small sterling hoop earrings.* I did, however, buy jewelry at the yard sale! :  an Honora pearl necklace, sterling clasp, in the orginal pouch, never worn, for $5.00!!!* I really don't need it (I have many similar ones), but for 5 bucks, you buy it!



Great score, *Ratnapur!*  I adore lots of thin bangles worn together.  Great look.

It's a very casual day for me, too.  Bright green boatneck knit shirt, light cream colored jeans with silver Hermes Farandole 160cm wrapped a few times, Hermes Cape Cod watch (again), ER and eternity band on left hand, Tiffany four row diamond Celebration ring on middle finger of right hand.  

I'm spending my day trying to keep our dogs from slaughtering the family of baby bunnies in our back yard.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

You all sound so put together!  You're making me take more time with my choices when I get dressed each morning.


----------



## princesspig

Today, I've been wearing my Tag watch, my Van der Bauwede engagement ring, Bvlgari "Save the Children" ring, a Spinning ring in thin silver ring with a white crystal, pearl studs and two DBTY necklaces - one in silver, and one in platinum.

Everything except the Spinning ring is on the pic below:






I actually got the engagement ring exchanged today - I've lost weight, and wanted it resized - and I got a new one in a smaller size instead. I've gone from size 54 to 51 or 50 (I don't actually remember)


----------



## Kitsunegrl

What is the light green pendant?  Is it jade?


----------



## princesspig

Kitsunegrl said:


> What is the light green pendant?  Is it jade?



I'm not 100% sure, as it was bought from an antiques shop. They said they think it's chrysoprase, but they weren't too sure.

This is a closeup of it:


----------



## Kitsunegrl

I love the color of it; very soothing!


----------



## mcb100

today--white gold diamond studs
           10k yellow gold class ring with navy stone and two white CZ stones
            hand made bracelet black with shiny disc-type beads
            14k yellow gold belly ring with pink sapphire stones


----------



## kabaker

Still just wearing my 18 ct white gold Tiffany and Co. pearl studs


----------



## darkangel07760

Well, first off, every single day I wear my white gold Love bracelet on my right wrist.
Other than that, it varies alot!
Today I am wearing a sterling silver hummingbird skull pendant, and also my stealth collar.
I am wearing my Tiffany 1837 concave ring on my right ring finger, stacked along with a super plain thin white gold ring my mother gave me many years ago.


----------



## periogirl28

Enjoying reading what everyone is wearing. Today I am wearing platinum Tiffany WB and 2 carat emerald cut solitaire also on platinum. Diamond solitaire stud earrings 1 carat. Black casual day dress, Black on black MM Clic Clac, Black Box Birkin, Black and red H cashmere stole.


----------



## being.myself

Dior ring, my favourite item!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

periogirl28 said:


> Enjoying reading what everyone is wearing. Today I am wearing platinum Tiffany WB and 2 carat emerald cut solitaire also on platinum. Diamond solitaire stud earrings 1 carat. Black casual day dress, Black on black MM Clic Clac, Black Box Birkin, Black and red H cashmere stole.



*PG,* you sound positively glamorous!


----------



## Candice0985

vintage .55 champagne diamond solitaire necklace in rose gold, tiffany platinum dbty, sapphire bezel bracelet, multi layer gold chain bracelet in various gold colours (green, blue, silver, grey, rose etc..) and my purple/pink spinel ring in two tone white and rose gold


----------



## mrs moulds

periogirl28 said:


> Enjoying reading what everyone is wearing. Today I am wearing platinum Tiffany WB and 2 carat emerald cut solitaire also on platinum. Diamond solitaire stud earrings 1 carat. Black casual day dress, Black on black MM Clic Clac, Black Box Birkin, Black and red H cashmere stole.


 
I bet you looked fabulous!


Today, I am wearing a pair of gold plated with faux turquoise chandelier earrings from H & M and one of my 2nd hole .50 diamond stud in 14k.


----------



## ashlend

I always wear my wedding band (diamond band in white gold), but other than that it really varies. I usually get in cycles where I'll wear the same piece or the same few pieces for a week or two, then switch. I'm trying to switch things up more frequently. I'm also trying to wear earrings every day, as I've realized they make a huge difference in my appearance.

Today, it's just my Adina Big Tiny hoop earrings in silver. I'm at home today, so nothing fancy.


----------



## frick&frack

today I wore:
south sea pearl drop earrings in WG
3 strands of white pearls (1 strand is also south sea)
south sea white pearl bracelet on right arm
WG tennis bracelet with watch on left arm
south sea pearl ring in WG on left hand
vintage black lucite rose ring on right hand


----------



## Roregirl

Today I wore

H Stern Star necklace 
H Stern Star small earrings
24k gold band


----------



## Candice0985

frick&frack said:


> today I wore:
> south sea pearl drop earrings in WG
> 3 strands of white pearls (1 strand is also south sea)
> south sea white pearl bracelet on right arm
> WG tennis bracelet with watch on left arm
> south sea pearl ring in WG on left hand
> vintage black lucite rose ring on right hand


Ms Frick, you are lovin the pearls lately, they sounds gorgeous!


Roregirl said:


> Today I wore
> 
> H Stern Star necklace
> H Stern Star small earrings
> 24k gold band


Roregirl, I love H Stern, do you have any pictures of the necklace and earrings?


----------



## periogirl28

frick&frack said:


> today I wore:
> south sea pearl drop earrings in WG
> 3 strands of white pearls (1 strand is also south sea)
> south sea white pearl bracelet on right arm
> WG tennis bracelet with watch on left arm
> south sea pearl ring in WG on left hand
> vintage black lucite rose ring on right hand


 

Thanks for the compliments mrs moulds and Cavalier Girl! Love jewellery and it is really fun to see what everyone wears and enjoys daily.


----------



## tatertot

Today I'm wearing my~
Wedding set
Sapphire and diamond ring from Mother's Day this year on my right hand
classic diamond studs
cute cheapie sterling silver toe ring


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Another very casual day for me.......dusty rose French sailor t, jeans, and sandals with my ER and eternity band, diamond stud earring, Hermes Cape Cod watch, and this lovely strand of "over-the-top, over-sized" faux pearls made by my DDIL.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

darkangel07760 said:


> Well, first off, every single day I wear my white gold Love bracelet on my right wrist.
> Other than that, it varies alot!
> Today* I am wearing a sterling silver hummingbird skull pendant,* and also my stealth collar.
> I am wearing my Tiffany 1837 concave ring on my right ring finger, stacked along with a super plain thin white gold ring my mother gave me many years ago.



OK, I gotta ask for picture of this!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

frick&frack said:


> today I wore:
> south sea pearl drop earrings in WG
> 3 strands of white pearls (1 strand is also south sea)
> south sea white pearl bracelet on right arm
> WG tennis bracelet with watch on left arm
> south sea pearl ring in WG on left hand
> vintage black lucite rose ring on right hand



Love, love, love this!!!  I'm a "pearl girl," too.  I love them in all shapes and sizes.  F&F, do you mind telling us what you were wearing with your glorious pears???


----------



## bagaholic85

i went peridot today...peridot & wg stud earrings, bezel set peridot & wg necklace, peridot, wg, & diamond bracelet, plus my engagement ring and diamond stud in my cartilage piercing


----------



## restricter

Today:

Bulgari white gold & pave Cicladi necklace
Bulgari white gold Cicladi ring
Bulgari WG BZero watch
Hermes SS Collier de Chien Bracelet
Hermes SS Collier de Chien Ring

...and a boring corporate shirt/pants combo.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

restricter said:


> Today:
> 
> Bulgari white gold & pave Cicladi necklace
> Bulgari white gold Cicladi ring
> Bulgari WG BZero watch
> Hermes SS Collier de Chien Bracelet
> Hermes SS Collier de Chien Ring
> 
> ...and a boring corporate shirt/pants combo.



I doubt anything you put on, my dear, is boring!  And, even if it is, you accessorize beautifully!


----------



## cobalt71

silver wire necklace with large tear drop abalone pendant, silver hoops, 2 hawaiian style silver bangles, green and white pearl bracelet and 4 row diamond ring


----------



## darkangel07760

Cavalier Girl said:


> OK, I gotta ask for picture of this!!!


 
Haha ok!  Let me load one up!


----------



## periogirl28

Cavalier Girl said:


> Another very casual day for me.......dusty rose French sailor t, jeans, and sandals with my ER and eternity band, diamond stud earring, Hermes Cape Cod watch, and this lovely strand of "over-the-top, over-sized" faux pearls made by my DDIL.



What a wonderfully chic and feminine look! I can see myself in this outfit CG! Just lovely.


----------



## periogirl28

Restricter I bet this was a fierce look!

Yesterday I wore
Grey pearl WG ring Cartier
Eternity RB diamond platinum ring Cartier
Grey chiffon ruffled top
Grey wool tailored shorts
Iris clic n Birkin


----------



## Cavalier Girl

cobalt71 said:


> silver wire necklace with large tear drop abalone pendant, silver hoops,* 2 hawaiian style silver bangles*, green and white pearl bracelet and 4 row diamond ring



This sound so summery and lovely.  May I ask what "Hawaiian style silver bangles" look like?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

periogirl28 said:


> What a wonderfully chic and feminine look! I can see myself in this outfit CG! Just lovely.



Thank you, *PG!*  I think I'm going to ask DDIL to make the same necklace with blue ribbon for me.  I love it!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

periogirl28 said:


> Restricter I bet this was a fierce look!
> 
> Yesterday I wore
> Grey pearl WG ring Cartier
> Eternity RB diamond platinum ring Cartier
> Grey chiffon ruffled top
> Grey wool tailored shorts
> *Iris clic n Birkin*



What is this???  You always dress so smartly.  I love all the very feminine touches with tailored grey wool shorts.


----------



## gabz

Tiffany ss beads studs (10mm)
Tiffany notes ss round pendant
tiffany ss beads bracelet (10mm)
thomas sabo blakc bead bracelet 
wedding set


----------



## Madame H

- cartier tank watch on my left wrist, 
- Hermes orange clic clac gold hardware my right wrist
- Sapphire/Alexandrite ring (Right hand ring)
- Diamond stud earrings
I wore a 04A chanel cardigan jacket matches with my favourite royal blue T +Nobody jeans


----------



## Roregirl

Candice0985 said:


> Ms Frick, you are lovin the pearls lately, they sounds gorgeous!
> 
> Roregirl, I love H Stern, do you have any pictures of the necklace and earrings?



Hi Candice0985, I love H Stern too!! I have attached pictures here. Enjoy!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Cavalier Girl - Thank you! 

Sorry I should have typed Iris clic ( am not sure if it is that purple) and Iris Birkin.


----------



## princesspig

Van der Bauwede engagement ring
Bvlgari Save the Children ring
Tag Heuer watch
Georg Jensen Splash bracelet with brown leather strap
Tiffany's DBTY necklaces in silver and platinum
Pearl studs


----------



## cobalt71

Cavalier Girl said:


> This sound so summery and lovely. May I ask what "Hawaiian style silver bangles" look like?


 i wanted to post a pic of mine but my camera is on the fritz. here is a link to what it normally looks like(except that mine are silver). One of mine has mine name engraved on it and the other one says "Sweetheart" in Hawaiian
http://www.rhhj.com/custom_bracelet.php?prod_id=1


----------



## frick&frack

Candice0985 said:


> Ms Frick, you are lovin the pearls lately, they sounds gorgeous!


^thanks!  I want to wear pearls every day in the summer...I don't know what it is.  it might be that I wear so much white in the summer.  I've just set my white wardrobe free, & I only want my pearls now 




periogirl28 said:


>


^thank you!




Cavalier Girl said:


> Another very casual day for me.......dusty rose French sailor t, jeans, and sandals with my ER and eternity band, diamond stud earring, Hermes Cape Cod watch, and this lovely strand of "over-the-top, over-sized" faux pearls made by my DDIL.


^that necklace is beautiful!!!  so feminine...love the sheer pink ribbon!




Cavalier Girl said:


> Love, love, love this!!!  I'm a "pearl girl," too.  I love them in all shapes and sizes.  F&F, do you mind telling us what you were wearing with your glorious pears???


^thank you so much!  I load 'em up on sundays for church...hehe.  I was wearing a white linen skirt with black outlines of simple flowers as the print pattern on the skirt, a simple light pink cotton shirt with a big scoop neck, white & black open toe slings, & a white bag.




Roregirl said:


> Hi Candice0985, I love H Stern too!! I have attached pictures here. Enjoy!!!!


^those earrings are stunning!



monday I didn't wear any jewelry as I didn't leave the house...working & doing laundry 

going out to dinner later, so I'll wear something today...


----------



## MrsTGreen

White gold halo wedding band
ESQ diamond bezel watch
Tiffany & Co. 8mm silver bead earrings


----------



## frick&frack

long wood earrings
small diamond cross pendant
1 wood ring on left hand
1 seashell ring on right hand
3 wood bangles


----------



## Cavalier Girl

^Love wood bangles!


----------



## Madame H

just my Tiffany Peretti Bone cuff and RHR for today


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Madame H said:


> just my Tiffany Peretti Bone cuff and RHR for today



Madam, that's plenty!  The bone cuff is quite a statement piece!  Love it!

Today is a go, go, go day for me.  Am wearing khaki capris, white v-neck t, with:

ER and eternity band
gold Cartier Diablo watch with navy croc band
cobalt blue Schlumberger "Cones" bangle
Seaman Schepps turquoise bead necklace
And, my old standys, diamond stud earrings.


----------



## lovely_bag

this and that:

pink sapphire studs/white gold setting and a yellow swarovski stretch bracelet

(aplogies, I can't remove the underline in the font )
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1422138&d=1307538260


----------



## being.myself

Dior Bois de Rose ring and gold Tiffany DBTY earrings.


----------



## MrsTGreen

White gold halo wedding set
Michelle Urban Mini watch
Tiffany & Co. 8mm silver bead earrings
Tiffany & Co. 1837 ring
Tiffany & Co. 1837 cuff bracelet


----------



## periogirl28

Yesterday I wore a bold abstract floral dress with an oval green jade set on pave diamond ring. My mother gave me the ring, I have also inherited her love for jewellery.


----------



## frick&frack

vintage artisan glass earrings
small diamond cross necklace


----------



## karenbabi

jaeger-lecoultre reverso w/ alligator strap
cartier eternity wedding band
tiffany jazz diamond necklace
hermes clic clac


----------



## princesspig

Just at home today, doing the laundry and relaxing with a book - and wearing my van der bauwede engagement ring, gold DBTY necklace and pearl studs.


----------



## periogirl28

^^ I like your laundry look!


----------



## princesspig

periogirl28 said:


> ^^ I like your laundry look!




If I can't dress up for the laundry, when else can I?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

princesspig said:


> If I can't dress up for the laundry, when else can I?



I like your style, *PP!*


----------



## frick&frack

planning to wear today:
stainless steel/diamond hoops
antique bone/turquoise/red coral tibetan necklace
new tibetan red coral ring on right hand
possibly a diamond ring on left hand


----------



## restricter

I'm wearing a ring I just bought at the Mimi So Friends & Family Sale.  It's oxidized gold with black diamonds and is called the Ludlow.  I also bought it's twin in rose gold to be stacked and it's being sized right now.  It should be ready before I go home for the day.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'm wearing a white linen peasant blouse, very, very well worn jeans, bronze sandals with Cartier Diablo mid-size watch, diamond stud earrings and my beloved Bielka sunflower charm bracelet.  No rings, too dang hot, I feel like a stuffed pig!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

frick&frack said:


> planning to wear today:
> stainless steel/diamond hoops
> *antique bone/turquoise/red coral tibetan necklace*
> new tibetan red coral ring on right hand
> possibly a diamond ring on left hand



Love the sound of this!  Any chance of a picture???


----------



## restricter

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm wearing a white linen peasant blouse, very, very well worn jeans, bronze sandals with Cartier Diablo mid-size watch, diamond stud earrings and my beloved Bielka sunflower charm bracelet.  No rings, too dang hot, I feel like a stuffed pig!



If I weren't at work, I'd love to be wearing EXACTLY what you're wearing.  I bet you look amazing!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

restricter said:


> If I weren't at work, I'd love to be wearing EXACTLY what you're wearing.  I bet you look amazing!



Aww, thank you, sweetie!  It's so hot here, I'm thinking about shedding it all, and jumping in my neighbors pool!


----------



## frick&frack

Cavalier Girl said:


> Love the sound of this!  Any chance of a picture???



definitely...it's one of my favorites!  I'll take one later today unless it's too cloudy, then I'll take one tomorrow morning.

I already had a pic of my ring...sharing even though you didn't ask to see it


----------



## cobalt71

frick&frack said:


> definitely...it's one of my favorites! I'll take one later today unless it's too cloudy, then I'll take one tomorrow morning.
> 
> I already had a pic of my ring...sharing even though you didn't ask to see it


 what a great ring! I love bold jewelry and this one is gorgeous! Def would love to see your necklace-i bet its just as awesome


----------



## Cavalier Girl

cobalt71 said:


> what a great ring! I love bold jewelry and this one is gorgeous! Def would love to see your necklace-i bet its just as awesome



Ditto!  Can't wait to see the necklace.


----------



## gabz

ering and wband
rhr
philip stein teslar watch
tiffany ss 10 mm bead earings
yurman confetti necklace (ss and diamonds)


----------



## thimp

Cavalier Girl said:


> I'm wearing a *white linen peasant blouse*, very, very well worn jeans, bronze sandals with Cartier Diablo mid-size watch, diamond stud earrings and my beloved Bielka sunflower charm bracelet.  No rings, too dang hot, I feel like a stuffed pig!



That is what I am wearing today. White linen peasant blouse, purple skinny jeans, 10 motif, mop, wg necklace, Hermes silver cuff, diamond studs and ering and band.


----------



## frick&frack

cobalt71 said:


> what a great ring! I love bold jewelry and this one is gorgeous! Def would love to see your necklace-i bet its just as awesome





Cavalier Girl said:


> Ditto!  Can't wait to see the necklace.




just waiting for the sun...will get a pic this morning.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> That is what I am wearing today. White linen peasant blouse, purple skinny jeans, 10 motif, mop, wg necklace, Hermes silver cuff, diamond studs and ering and band.




this sounds amazing--wish we could see you!!!


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> this sounds amazing--wish we could see you!!!



As you wished.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> As you wished.



okay-you are amazing!  what is that bag????????


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> okay-you are amazing!  what is that bag????????



Thank you! You sure know how to make a gal feel great! The bag is my SO, 30cm Rose Shocking with violet interior, chevre mysore, with pall. hdw.


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> Thank you! You sure know how to make a gal feel great! The bag is my SO, 30cm Rose Shocking with violet interior, chevre mysore, with pall. hdw.





you look fab and the bag is the icing on the cake!


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> you look fab and the bag is the icing on the cake!




Thank you! You have made my day with your kind comments.


----------



## MrsTGreen

White gold halo wedding set
Michelle Urban Mini watch
Tiffany & Co. 8mm silver bead earrings
Tiffany & Co. RTT round tag bracelet


----------



## Hermesaholic

thimp said:


> Thank you! You have made my day with your kind comments.




dont worry--i wont make you my screensaver!


----------



## thimp

Hermesaholic said:


> dont worry--i wont make you my screensaver!



 I have saved a few gorgeous inspirational pics from this forum.


----------



## Candice0985

outfit: turquoise "princess" dress from french connection, black and white tribal print bcbg cardigan, patent tory burch ballet flats.

jewellery: St onge black and white diamond cartouche pendant, diamond studs (0.30tcw), purple spinel ring on my right hand, and left wrist layered: multi chain multi coloured gold bracelet, dbty platinum from tiffany, and blue sapphire bezelled bracelet.


----------



## wintersong

outfit: looking back, it was rather where's-waldo-esque, haha. loose-fitting red&white striped blouse and dark jean shorts. red toms 

jewelry: tiffany platinum DBTY, silver elsa peretti band with a small diamond, big turquoise and silver ring, garnet ring. LOL so many rings.


----------



## kabaker

I wore a simple black sundress today with my tiffany 6.5mm white gold pearl studs and also had a little white rose stud in my cartilage piercing in one ear. No other jewelry.


----------



## purse143

I wear my ruby ring with diamonds everyday.


----------



## Madame H

Last nite
outfit: Tweed cardigan jacket, metallic black skinny jeans, boots
jewelry: 9mm south sea pearl studs, cartier tank and Hermes clic clac (black with silver hw) on left wrist, 2 RHR

This morning
outfit: Blouse top, tweed jacket, same jeans and boots as last nite
jewelry: only 1 RHR


----------



## doreenjoy

:useless:


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> planning to wear today:
> stainless steel/diamond hoops
> antique bone/turquoise/red coral tibetan necklace
> new tibetan red coral ring on right hand
> possibly a diamond ring on left hand





Cavalier Girl said:


> Love the sound of this!  Any chance of a picture???





cobalt71 said:


> what a great ring! I love bold jewelry and this one is gorgeous! Def would love to see your necklace-i bet its just as awesome





Cavalier Girl said:


> Ditto!  Can't wait to see the necklace.



finally had enough sun this morning to get a pic without flash.  this is my antique tibetan necklace.  the white pieces are bone with turquoise & red coral inlaid into them.  the large balls are heavily carved silver & the small accent stones are chinese turquoise & red coral.


----------



## princesspig

Today, pearl studs, engagement ring and Bvlgari Save the Children ring, platinum and gold DBTY necklaces and Tiffany's 9mm silver bean (got it earlier today from fiance) and Georg Jensen silver and leather bracelet, as well as Tag watch - it sounds like it's a bit too much, but it did work IMO


----------



## Cavalier Girl

*Thimp,* you look gorgeous!

*Candace,* sounds stunning.

I'm very dressed down today.  Navy and white French sailor t-shirt, shorts, Sperry boat shoes, diamond stud earrings, turquoise VCA 20 motif vintage necklace.  Perfect for going out on the boat with DH.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

That's gorgeous, *F & F!

PP,* I'm in love with the Jensen bracelet!


----------



## doreenjoy

OMG that Jensen bracelet! I die!


----------



## kabaker

Tiffanys 6.5mm pearl white gold pearl studs
Tiffanys DBTY sterling silver pendant with .03 ct diamond


----------



## MakeupDIY

My normal silver studs 
Pandora Bracelet with 5 plain silver charms 
Silver key necklace 

Then I wore my new addition...A Fraser Hart bangle that my parents bought me!

My new baby:





Then my dog decided to get in the shot


----------



## Diamond Dazed

frick & frack, your necklace is lovely! Bet it looks fabulous on you


----------



## princesspig

Cavalier Girl said:


> *
> PP,* I'm in love with the Jensen bracelet!





doreenjoy said:


> OMG that Jensen bracelet! I die!



Thanks!
My mum has one just like it, I got them both for us for xmas - she sees them as our friendship bracelets 

GJ had an outlet section on their website around xmas, and that's where I found the bracelet. They may get the outlet again - it was most certainly worth it, so I'm keeping an eye out for it every so often


----------



## doreenjoy

princesspig said:


> Thanks!
> My mum has one just like it, I got them both for us for xmas - she sees them as our friendship bracelets
> 
> GJ had an outlet section on their website around xmas, and that's where I found the bracelet. They may get the outlet again - it was most certainly worth it, so I'm keeping an eye out for it every so often


 

I keep coming back to  over the pic. Heh heh. 

How sweet of you to treat your mum.


----------



## frick&frack

Cavalier Girl said:


> That's gorgeous, *F & F!*


*


Diamond Dazed said:



			frick & frack, your necklace is lovely! Bet it looks fabulous on you

Click to expand...


thank you, ladies!*


----------



## Jujuma

princesspig said:


> Today, pearl studs, engagement ring and Bvlgari Save the Children ring, platinum and gold DBTY necklaces and Tiffany's 9mm silver bean (got it earlier today from fiance) and Georg Jensen silver and leather bracelet, as well as Tag watch - it sounds like it's a bit too much, but it did work IMO


Def works. Maybe that's cuz I layer a yg marquis dbty and wg dbty round 16" everyday(stones all the way around), usually w a rg 20" dbty Helen Ficalora with charms-yg J, rg Love w diamond, yg paw print, evil eye and non HF we bezel set diamond. I love layering!!


----------



## frick&frack

today I wore:
8mm round appetite studs
white coin pearl necklace
appetite ring
green amethyst & graduated color tsavorite garnet ring

appetite earrings






demantoid garnet ring






green amethyst & tsavorite garnet ring


----------



## kabaker

Tiffany white gold 6.5 mm pearl studs
Tiffany DBTY Pendant in sterling silver


----------



## Madame H

None today. I don't wear any jewelry when I am at home


----------



## skyqueen

Farandole necklace 160, (new) Judith Kipka Two emerald cut, pink quartz (?) SS/18kt enhancer with matching earrings/ring (square cut). Plus watch and bracelets.
Kind of a lot but what the hell!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

*F & F,* I love how diverse your jewelry collection is, AND that you wear it sooo well!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

*Kabaker,* love the combo of DBTY and pearl studs......so lovely.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

skyqueen said:


> *Farandole necklace 160*, (new) Judith Kipka Two emerald cut, pink quartz (?) SS/18kt enhancer with matching earrings/ring (square cut). Plus watch and bracelets.
> Kind of a lot but what the hell!



  One of my all time favs!


----------



## juicyjeans

Just my watch today...cleaning the house


----------



## couturequeen

My favorite Mended Veil necklace today ...


----------



## frick&frack

Cavalier Girl said:


> *F & F,* I love how diverse your jewelry collection is, AND that you wear it sooo well!


^thank you!  jewelry is my first love 




couturequeen said:


> My favorite Mended Veil necklace today ...


^that.is.AWESOME!!!  gonna have to google that designer...


----------



## MrsTGreen

White gold halo wedding set
ESQ diamond bezel watch
White gold diamond & Tahitian pearl drop earrings


----------



## Diamond Dazed

My boho Miguel Ases earrings with a 14k yellow gold necklace with small coin-shaped textured drops.


----------



## gabz

tiffany ss bead studs, my rings, and pandora bracelet.


----------



## princesspig

Just my engagement ring and my Tiffany 9mm silver bean.


----------



## frick&frack

on monday I wore:
blue gradient gemstone earrings
no necklace or bracelet (too humid...I couldn't bear the thought of it)
blue topaz ring
sapphire ring


blue gradient earrings (top to bottom: opalite, chalcedony, swiss blue topaz, kianite with 14k WG settings)







sapphire ring






blue topaz ring


----------



## restricter

Like the brat I am, I am wearing a bracelet I just picked up at the Stephen Dweck sale bc it matches my outfit.  Sigh...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

*F & F,* I love those earrings......mind sharing the maker???

*Restricter,* you are my shopping God!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Having a wonderful "stay at home, do nothing but let the dogs in and out" kinda day.  Wearing very old and soft jeans, dusty rose striped French sailor shirt (yes, you've seen it before.  I have 1/2 dozen of 'em), and sandals.

Jewelry-Diamond studs, Hermes Farandole 16cm silver necklace, long Ippolita turquoise and silver necklace, and a faux silver and turquoise I bought at one of those home party jewelry things.

No watch.....today, I don't really care what time it is.


----------



## restricter

Cavalier Girl said:


> Having a wonderful "stay at home, do nothing but let the dogs in and out" kinda day.  Wearing very old and soft jeans, dusty rose striped French sailor shirt (yes, you've seen it before.  I have 1/2 dozen of 'em), and sandals.
> 
> Jewelry-Diamond studs, Hermes Farandole 16cm silver necklace, long Ippolita turquoise and silver necklace, and a faux silver and turquoise I bought at one of those home party jewelry things.
> 
> No watch.....today, I don't really care what time it is.



Pictures like this one make me fall in love with Farandole all over again.  The Ippolita necklace is also a stunner!!!  You're far more dressed up than I would be for a stay-at-home day.


----------



## irishlass1029

Cavalier Girl said:


> Having a wonderful "stay at home, do nothing but let the dogs in and out" kinda day.  Wearing very old and soft jeans, dusty rose striped French sailor shirt (yes, you've seen it before.  I have 1/2 dozen of 'em), and sandals.
> 
> Jewelry-Diamond studs, Hermes Farandole 16cm silver necklace, long Ippolita turquoise and silver necklace, and a faux silver and turquoise I bought at one of those home party jewelry things.
> 
> No watch.....today, I don't really care what time it is.



Love it!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

irishlass1029 said:


> Love it!



Thank you, my dear!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

restricter said:


> Pictures like this one make me fall in love with Farandole all over again.  The Ippolita necklace is also a stunner!!!  You're far more dressed up than I would be for a stay-at-home day.



Oh, *T,* I know exactly what you mean!  It's one of my all time favs!  I wear it at least once a week.


----------



## being.myself

Tiffany metro heart


----------



## Roregirl

Today, it's all rose gold for me!!
18k RG oval hoops
Roberto Coin Chic and Shine medium link bracelet and necklace
Damiani diamond band ring


----------



## skyqueen

Cavalier Girl said:


> One of my all time favs!


So versitile!


----------



## skyqueen

Frick, Restricter, CG...you gals are rocking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ice_cold

Here is what am wearing Today.

I love this thread.


----------



## gabz

same as yesterday except added my diamond initial necklace


----------



## frick&frack

tuesday was a long, humid, dirty errands day...no jewelry for me







Cavalier Girl said:


> *F & F,* I love those earrings......mind sharing the maker???


^thank you!  someone very close to me 




Cavalier Girl said:


> Having a wonderful "stay at home, do nothing but let the dogs in and out" kinda day.  Wearing very old and soft jeans, dusty rose striped French sailor shirt (yes, you've seen it before.  I have 1/2 dozen of 'em), and sandals.
> 
> Jewelry-Diamond studs, Hermes Farandole 16cm silver necklace, long Ippolita turquoise and silver necklace, and a faux silver and turquoise I bought at one of those home party jewelry things.
> 
> No watch.....today, I don't really care what time it is.


^love the combination of those necklaces!  very summery boho chic!




skyqueen said:


> Frick, Restricter, CG...you gals are rocking!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


^thank you!


----------



## Madame H

Wearing a pair of sapphire/diamond earrings, rolex watch and a RHR today.


----------



## MissIndependent

My sideway cross necklace:


----------



## ashleyroe

small tiff oval key on 18" chain.
RTT small heart tag bracelet (lobster claw)


----------



## gabz

3 rings (wedding set and rhr)
tiffany ss bead studs 10mm
tiffany ss round notes pendant
large square Michael Kors tortoiseshell watch


----------



## princesspig

I'm wearing:
old/vintage gold and pearl studs,
Tiffany's platinum DBTY and 9mm silver bean necklaces
Van der Bauwede engagement ring
Bvlgari Save the Children ring
Tag watch
Swarovski bracelet
black/white enamel bracelet from Hermes.


----------



## periogirl28

On holiday last week I wore
Diamond studs 
Cartier diamond cross
D colour 1 ct solitaire ring
Vieux Rose? Hermes Clic Clac PHW


----------



## restricter

Among other things, this Ariane Zurcher ring:


----------



## princesspig

restricter said:


> Among other things, this Ariane Zurcher ring:



That is beautiful!


----------



## restricter

princesspig said:


> That is beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## HeidiD

princesspig said:


> I'm wearing:
> old/vintage gold and pearl studs,
> Tiffany's platinum DBTY and 9mm silver bean necklaces
> Van der Bauwede engagement ring
> Bvlgari Save the Children ring
> Tag watch
> Swarovski bracelet
> black/white enamel bracelet from Hermes.


 
Love your dbty with the bean!  Do you mind if I ask how many points your dbty is?  It looks like a great size.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

This Victoian honeymoon pin.


----------



## momofgirls

MissIndependent said:


> My sideway cross necklace:


Love the side way cross


----------



## McLoverly

My classes were cancelled today and no work so I've been in the house. I'm wearing diamond studs (rarely take them out), a watch, and a simple gold ring.


----------



## princesspig

HeidiD said:


> Love your dbty with the bean!  Do you mind if I ask how many points your dbty is?  It looks like a great size.



Thanks. 

It's .12 ct


----------



## Madame H

I wore a pair of diamond & sapphire earrings. 
Left wrist: watch, clic-clac and a bracelet bought from Bangkok earlier this year.


----------



## gabz

rtt ss bracelet
ss tiggany bead studs
my rings
and dimond initial necklace


----------



## Blo0ondi

my frey wille colored ring!


----------



## princesspig

Scherning ceramic studs, pendant from my granny on silver chain from Tiffany, "nest" ring from Astley Clarke and silver ring from Spinning:


----------



## periogirl28

8-8.5 mm Tiffany Pearls studs WG
Tiffany Diamond cross on platinum (smaller size)


----------



## frick&frack

on sunday morning, I wore:
10mm pink pearl stud earrings
pink pearl & rose quartz necklace & matching bracelet
kunzite ring
pink diamond RG flower ring

kunzite ring






pink diamond ring






pink pearl earrings


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> on sunday morning, I wore:
> 10mm pink pearl stud earrings
> pink pearl & rose quartz necklace & matching bracelet
> kunzite ring
> pink diamond RG flower ring
> 
> kunzite ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink diamond ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink pearl earrings


Absolutely love the Kunzite! Unigue setting.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

frick&frack said:


> on sunday morning, I wore:
> 10mm pink pearl stud earrings
> pink pearl & rose quartz necklace & matching bracelet
> kunzite ring
> pink diamond RG flower ring
> 
> kunzite ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink diamond ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink pearl earrings


 
F&F, your pink diamond flower ring is TDF!! I love jewelry with a nature theme, so anything with flowers, bugs, butterflies and leaves gets my attention. I've never seen pink diamonds like yours, though. Can you tell me more about the piece? Thanks!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Absolutely love the Kunzite! Unigue setting.


^thank you!  I love it too...here's a better view of the setting (I love the artisan craftmanship):









Diamond Dazed said:


> F&F, your pink diamond flower ring is TDF!! I love jewelry with a nature theme, so anything with flowers, bugs, butterflies and leaves gets my attention. I've never seen pink diamonds like yours, though. Can you tell me more about the piece? Thanks!


^thank you!  they're small (melee) diamonds that are pave set.  the edges of the petals are white diamonds in white gold.  the bulk of the ring is 18k rose gold (sets off the pink diamonds).  the ring has 1.97ct pink & .33ct white diamonds.


----------



## Jaded81

Cartier ring and watch


----------



## Candice0985

low key jewellery day: diamond studs and my platinum dbty on the left wrist


----------



## KayuuKathey

Wearing my Lucky Brand Frazzled Colorful Earrings and Small Purple Lucite Heart Earrings from Girlprops


----------



## cobalt71

all freshwater pearls today


----------



## cobalt71

frick&frack said:


> on sunday morning, I wore:
> 10mm pink pearl stud earrings
> pink pearl & rose quartz necklace & matching bracelet
> kunzite ring
> pink diamond RG flower ring
> 
> kunzite ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink diamond ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink pearl earrings


all usual, your jewelry is all to TDF!


----------



## frick&frack

cobalt71 said:


> all freshwater pearls today


^love your earrings...so feminine & dramatic.  also, what are those silver cuffs?  they're amazing!




cobalt71 said:


> all usual, your jewelry is all to TDF!


^thank you!


----------



## cobalt71

^Thank you! These are hawaiian style bangles-mine are silver which were custom made(gift from DH) to get the engraved design that I liked and to have my name engraved also. There are tons of diff engraved designs available, lot of people like color enamel/design on it but I choose tone on tone because its doesn't have to be maintanained.


----------



## frick&frack

cobalt71 said:


> ^Thank you! These are hawaiian style bangles-mine are silver which were custom made(gift from DH) to get the engraved design that I liked and to have my name engraved also. There are tons of diff engraved designs available, lot of people like color enamel/design on it but I choose tone on tone because its doesn't have to be maintanained.



I've never seen them (which isn't saying a lot ), & they're just so beautiful!  I can't believe they come enameled too.  I'm gonna go googling for pics...


----------



## cobalt71

frick&frack said:


> I've never seen them (which isn't saying a lot ), & they're just so beautiful! I can't believe they come enameled too. I'm gonna go googling for pics...


 I never seen these either before i came to HI so there you go, lol! 
Lot of people like to have their name written in colored enamel or design but it has to be touched up every so often, that's why i choose engraved on metal option. Happy Shopping


----------



## Diamond Dazed

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you! I love it too...here's a better view of the setting (I love the artisan craftmanship):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^thank you! they're small (melee) diamonds that are pave set. the edges of the petals are white diamonds in white gold. the bulk of the ring is 18k rose gold (sets off the pink diamonds). the ring has 1.97ct pink & .33ct white diamonds.


 
Thank you for the specs. It's a spectacular ring. You have impeccable taste


----------



## FlipDiver

cobalt71 said:


> ^Thank you! These are hawaiian style bangles-mine are silver which were custom made(gift from DH) to get the engraved design that I liked and to have my name engraved also. There are tons of diff engraved designs available, lot of people like color enamel/design on it but I choose tone on tone because its doesn't have to be maintanained.



I love your bracelet too!  My husband and I visited Hawaii a few years ago and I swore I wouldn't leave until I got an authentic hawaiian bangle cuff bracelet.  I finally found it on my last day there and it's my favorite bracelet! I wear it a lot.  I'll post pics soon.


----------



## cobalt71

FlipDiver said:


> I love your bracelet too! My husband and I visited Hawaii a few years ago and I swore I wouldn't leave until I got an authentic hawaiian bangle cuff bracelet. I finally found it on my last day there and it's my favorite bracelet! I wear it a lot. I'll post pics soon.


 thank youWould love to see yours!


----------



## periogirl28

*frick&frack*, those are stunning pieces, I love them all!


----------



## frick&frack

Diamond Dazed said:


> Thank you for the specs. It's a spectacular ring. You have impeccable taste


^you're welcome, & thank you again! 




periogirl28 said:


> *frick&frack*, those are stunning pieces, I love them all!


^thank you!  & I love your avatar...pink AND snake?  awesome...


----------



## cobalt71

Purple theme-Silver/amethyst ring which I had since the dawn of times(or half of my life) and I believe I got it from TJ Maxx, lavender jade bangle and agate druzy pendant(I think that's what it is called)


----------



## Cavalier Girl

It's ridiculously hot here today.  Am wearing white linen camp shirt, old, very worn straight leg jeans, Hermes loafers, with VCA Super Alhambra turquoise earrings, Elizabeth Locke turquoise ring, Cartier Diablo watch, and diamond studs.


----------



## frick&frack

I've been locked up in the house working like a mad woman.  today was my first day out since sunday.

my jewelry today was:
stainless steel/diamond hoops
vintage green glass & "green turquoise" necklace
peridot ring
diamond ring

(sorry for the blurry ring pics...they're what I have ATM)
diamond ring






peridot ring






stainless/diamond hoops


----------



## mrs moulds

frick&frack said:


> I've been locked up in the house working like a mad woman. today was my first day out since sunday.
> 
> my jewelry today was:
> stainless steel/diamond hoops
> vintage green glass & "green turquoise" necklace
> peridot ring
> diamond ring
> 
> (sorry for the blurry ring pics...they're what I have ATM)
> diamond ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peridot ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stainless/diamond hoops


 
As usual, your jewelry is amazing!

Today, I am wearing my wedding rings, on the right index finger my great-grandmother's diamond solitare, a pair of white freshwater pearl earrings on ss wires. No bracelets.....


----------



## sassc

frick&frack said:


> I've been locked up in the house working like a mad woman. today was my first day out since sunday.
> 
> my jewelry today was:
> stainless steel/diamond hoops
> vintage green glass & "green turquoise" necklace
> peridot ring
> diamond ring
> 
> (sorry for the blurry ring pics...they're what I have ATM)
> diamond ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peridot ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stainless/diamond hoops


 
I love your collection, it is so unique!  You have the most amazing rings,   Do you buy mostly custom made pieces?


----------



## frick&frack

mrs moulds said:


> As usual, your jewelry is amazing!
> 
> Today, I am wearing my wedding rings, on the right index finger my great-grandmother's diamond solitare, a pair of white freshwater pearl earrings on ss wires. No bracelets.....


^thank you!  don't you just love wearing pearls in the summer?




sassc said:


> I love your collection, it is so unique!  You have the most amazing rings,   Do you buy mostly custom made pieces?


^thank you!  no, I don't do custom very often.  I buy what I like when I see it.  I'm interested in collecting gemstones.


----------



## sassc

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you! don't you just love wearing pearls in the summer?
> 
> 
> 
> ^thank you! no, I don't do custom very often. I buy what I like when I see it. I'm interested in collecting gemstones.


 
Thanks F & F!  Is there any chance you would be willing to share where you get some of your rings?  Is it a particular retailer or do you buy them at different places?   

Have you ever attended a gem and jewelry show with intergem? I go there a few times a year its pretty overwhelming but there are so many lovely gemstones.


----------



## frick&frack

sassc said:


> Thanks F & F!  Is there any chance you would be willing to share where you get some of your rings?  Is it a particular retailer or do you buy them at different places?
> 
> Have you ever attended a gem and jewelry show with intergem? I go there a few times a year its pretty overwhelming but there are so many lovely gemstones.



I buy my jewelry from many different places...no one place in particular.  yes, I've been to gem/jewelry shows, & I love going.  you can find wonderful pieces there.


----------



## gabz

today: tiffany ss heart tag necklace (the one w the chunky chain)
diamond studs
teslar watch
my rings


----------



## frick&frack

thursday, I wore:
large white round carved wood earrings
white vintage lucite bracelet
diamond solitaire necklace
madagascar pink sapphire ring
ruby flower ring


pink sapphire







ruby flower






1ct diamond solitaire - bezel setting


----------



## FlipDiver

princess diamond ering/band
diamond cross pendant necklace
Movado Amorosa w/diamonds
Silver Hawaiian cuff bracelet


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday (saturday) I wore:
black tahitian pearl studs
small diamond cross necklace
shell & ebony wood necklace
black tahitian pearl ring
diamond pave wave ring


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday (sunday), I wore:
stainless/diamond hoops
limpet shell necklace
seashell ring
wood ring


----------



## Diamond Dazed

frick&frack said:


> thursday, I wore:
> large white round carved wood earrings
> white vintage lucite bracelet
> diamond solitaire necklace
> madagascar pink sapphire ring
> ruby flower ring
> 
> 
> pink sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruby flower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1ct diamond solitaire - bezel setting


 

I am drooling over these rings, especially the flower one!! Can I come play in your jewelry box, LOL? 

Seriously, you have the BEST taste. I'm envious


----------



## frick&frack

Diamond Dazed said:


> I am drooling over these rings, especially the flower one!! Can I come play in your jewelry box, LOL?
> 
> Seriously, you have the BEST taste. I'm envious


^thank you so much!  yes, you're welcome to come & play   ...I was very pleased with the flower ring too.  the rubies are so nice & firey (burmese) & the center stone is a champagne diamond (my first diamond of that color).




today (monday), I wore:
sterling hoops
coconut wood disc necklace
wood ring
amethyst ring


coconut wood necklace






amethyst ring


----------



## lovely_bag

Pierre Lang steel bracelet with citrine and aquamarin
whitegold ring with tiny diamond
Sawarovski heart-studs


----------



## restricter

A little something I picked up in the Diamond District at lunch time from my favorite vintage jewelry place:


----------



## clu13

My new philip stein


----------



## Candice0985

kept it simple today because its so hot here!
tiffany garden pendant
love bracelet
diamond studs


----------



## frick&frack

^me too...it's hot & I'm playing with my nieces 

today I wore:
simple turquoise drop earrings...but only for an hour or 2


----------



## Necromancer

*restricter*, I really like that ring, it's interesting and a little different.
*clu13*, that's a fabulous looking watch.
*frick*, I love all of your jewellery...all.of.it.
I'm wearing my e-ring and bands on my left hand and a quartz ring with black tourmaline shards (tourmalinated quartz) on my right hand because I'm wearing grey and black today and it matches well. I'll probably take a pic after I charge up my battery.


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> *frick*, I love all of your jewellery...all.of.it.


^thanks!



still playing the role of super-aunt, so today I wore...
no jewelry


----------



## lovely_bag

Hoops! 
They never let me down.


----------



## skyqueen

^^Love this look!


----------



## lovely_bag

skyqueen said:


> ^^Love this look!


Thank you! 

Must be careful, tend to become a narcissist, especially when the look of the day is a silky/sexy/female look.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Cool hoope, lovely_bag!! I say, go ahead and wear them with a little attitude :sunnies


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Silver Tiffany balls, 1 ct diamond studs, wedding band, e-ring & medium Sydney Evan disc necklace


----------



## lovely_bag

Diamond Dazed said:


> Cool hoope, lovely_bag!! I say, go ahead and wear them with a little attitude :sunnies


teh he he.


----------



## chanel-girl

My 2.5 carat martini set diamond studs, I wear them almost everyday! David Yurman diamond wide Metro ring.


----------



## frick&frack

today I wore:
pink glass earrings
diamond cross


----------



## ClassicFab

RTT necklace and bracelet


----------



## darkangel07760

My vintage oval Tiffany key in silver, my Cartier baby trinity silk cord bracelet on one wrist, and as always, my wg Love bracelet!


----------



## Ratnapur

My garnet, yellow gold, and diamond necklace and cushion-cut garnet earrings that DH bought me yesterday for my birthday! (I was told that I had to wear the set to work today!)


----------



## frick&frack

today I wore:
turquoise drop earrings


----------



## KayuuKathey

Laugh string bracelet (handmade) and my Betsey Johnson Coffee Mug dangle earrings.


----------



## gabz

wedding set
granny's ring on my right hand
MK tortoiseshell watch
Tiffany SS silver bead studs 10 mm
Diamond initial pendant


----------



## gabz

Tiffany 10 mm ss bead studs
Tiffany 10 mm ss bead bracelet
Sabo black beaded charm bracelet
my rings


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday (tuesday) I wore:
stainless steel/diamond hoops
pearl necklace with druzy pendant
aquamarine ring
enamel & blue topaz ring


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday (tuesday) I wore:
vintage lucite earrings
diamond cross necklace
tibetan red coral ring
blue topaz ring


earrings with vintage lucite







diamond cross






red coral tibetan ring


----------



## Sweetpea83

I just discovered this thread...yay! I'm wearing a bracelet my SO's mother made for me..not sure what the stones are but she remembered how much I love turquoise jewelry!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bought this necklace from a thrift store a while back...


----------



## Candice0985

I've been keeping my jewellery simple lately 
just my diamond studs, love bracelet and yellow diamond ring. yesterday I put on 2 dbty's one in YG and in platinum


----------



## Cavalier Girl

*Sweetpea,* I love the necklace!  It looks great on you.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thank you!


----------



## neenabengal

Today I am wearing:

Tiffany yellow gold and lapis lazuli bean pendant, 
Cartier rose gold LOVE cuff
Chopard white gold happy diamond ring and to bring it all together...
Raymond weil gold and steel watch (I think its called tango?)


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday (friday) I wore:

turquoise/enamel earrings
small diamond cross
persian turquoise ring with blue diamonds
seashell ring
tibetan turquoise cuff bracelet


turquoise/enamel earrings






persian turquoise & blue diamond ring in WG






seashell ring






diamond cross






tibetan turquoise cuff


----------



## gabz

Love it FF! Turquoise is my fave


----------



## darkfairy25

Today I am wearing 2 friendship bracelets that my 12 year old daugther made for me(I never take them off!), my Louis Vuitton Keep It ebne bracelet, and my Links of London cat deeley coral and gold friendship bracelet.


----------



## frick&frack

gabz said:


> Love it FF! Turquoise is my fave


^thank you!  I love turquoise too...it looks beautiful with every color.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

frick&frack said:


> yesterday (tuesday) I wore:
> vintage lucite earrings
> diamond cross necklace
> tibetan red coral ring
> blue topaz ring
> 
> 
> earrings with vintage lucite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diamond cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red coral tibetan ring


 
Great combination! Your cross is amazing, what a beautiful design. I used to collect crosses and have to stop myself from buying more. It's one of my favorite motifs. 



Sweetpea83 said:


> Bought this necklace from a thrift store a while back...


 
So pretty! The stones are very eye-catching.



Candice0985 said:


> I've been keeping my jewellery simple lately
> just my diamond studs, love bracelet and yellow diamond ring. yesterday I put on 2 dbty's one in YG and in platinum


 
Simple but elegant, Candice. You can't go wrong with that combination!



frick&frack said:


> yesterday (friday) I wore:
> 
> turquoise/enamel earrings
> small diamond cross
> persian turquoise ring with blue diamonds
> seashell ring
> tibetan turquoise cuff bracelet
> 
> 
> turquoise/enamel earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> persian turquoise & blue diamond ring in WG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seashell ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diamond cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tibetan turquoise cuff


 
You have the most unique jewelry, frick. And I love how you pull everything together. The earrings are really fun and look great with your hair. And that ring!! I've never seen anything like it. Love the cross and cuff, too.


----------



## frick&frack

Diamond Dazed said:


> Great combination! Your cross is amazing, what a beautiful design. I used to collect crosses and have to stop myself from buying more. It's one of my favorite motifs.
> 
> You have the most unique jewelry, frick. And I love how you pull everything together. The earrings are really fun and look great with your hair. And that ring!! I've never seen anything like it. Love the cross and cuff, too.



thank you!  I collect crosses too.  the one you mentioned is one of my favorites because it's completely articulated...each circle is hinged & moves.  it's amazing.

jewelry is my first love, & I really like unusual & artistic pieces.  I've been collecting for a long time, & I buy pieces everywhere I go.  my jewelry collection is my most prized possession.  not everything is expensive...that seashell ring was only $15 or so.


----------



## frick&frack

last night (saturday), I wore this jewelry to an event:
keshi pearl & moonstone necklace
south sea pearl & diamond earrings
south sea pearl ring with blue diamonds
diamond pave ring


keshi pearl & moonstone necklace











south sea pearl earrings






south sea pearl ring






diamond pave ring


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> last night (saturday), I wore this jewelry to an event:
> keshi pearl & moonstone necklace
> south sea pearl & diamond earrings
> south sea pearl ring with blue diamonds
> diamond pave ring
> 
> 
> keshi pearl & moonstone necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> south sea pearl earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> south sea pearl ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diamond pave ring


I might have to call you "The Queen"...WOW!!!
Love everyone's jewelery posts, Keep them coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> I might have to call you "The Queen"...WOW!!!
> Love everyone's jewelery posts, Keep them coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



thank you, fellow jewelry queen!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Diamond Dazed said:


> Great combination! Your cross is amazing, what a beautiful design. I used to collect crosses and have to stop myself from buying more. It's one of my favorite motifs.
> 
> 
> 
> *So pretty! The stones are very eye-catching.*
> 
> 
> 
> Simple but elegant, Candice. You can't go wrong with that combination!
> 
> 
> 
> You have the most unique jewelry, frick. And I love how you pull everything together. The earrings are really fun and look great with your hair. And that ring!! I've never seen anything like it. Love the cross and cuff, too.




Thank you!


----------



## lovely_bag

Elsa Peretti Bean in YG and custommade diamond studs in YG, bezel setting, 0.8ctw. It is impossible to take a decent photo with the webcam since the stones "flash away" the setting.


----------



## being.myself

YG tiffany Orchid drop necklace
YG and citrine dangly earrings
Alex Monroe ring...


----------



## Sweetpea83

lovely_bag said:


> Elsa Peretti Bean in YG and custommade diamond studs in YG, bezel setting, 0.8ctw. It is impossible to take a decent photo with the webcam since the stones "flash away" the setting.




Love the simplicity of both...


----------



## tatertot

Diamond studs, Wedding band E-ring, Hermes MM H-our Diamond/Stainless watch


----------



## NurseAnn

Blue Nile DBTY and Tiffany notes tag on 20inch oval link chain

and 






Mini RTT tag and SS T&Co DBTY


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Love both, nurseann!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jewelry I wore this past weekend: My favorite turquoise necklace...second is a necklace my mom bought me..and third earrings were a gift from a friend.


----------



## smurfet

To dinner this past weekend, my Cartier phalaenopsis ring:


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
Square face crystal bezel white rubber band watch
Tiffany & Co 10mm pearl studs


----------



## frick&frack

lovely_bag said:


> Elsa Peretti Bean in YG and custommade diamond studs in YG, bezel setting, 0.8ctw. It is impossible to take a decent photo with the webcam since the stones "flash away" the setting.


^I love bezel settings!




NurseAnn said:


> Blue Nile DBTY and Tiffany notes tag on 20inch oval link chain and Mini RTT tag and SS T&Co DBTY


^the matching DBTY pieces are beautiful!




smurfet said:


> To dinner this past weekend, my Cartier phalaenopsis ring:


^absolutely STUNNING ring!!!!!  I love those orchids!  are the center stones  yellow diamonds?


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday (sunday) I wore:

10mm tahitian pearl studs
white branch coral necklace (I need to take a pic of this)
vintage lucite black flower ring
14mm tahitian pearl ring


10mm tahitian pearl studs






14mm tahitian pearl ring






vintage lucite ring


----------



## being.myself

My Dior ring, garnet earrings and a T&Co heart necklace.


----------



## gabz

today: pandora bracelet, rings (wedding set and rhr), tiffany ss 10 mm bead studs and diamond initial pendant


----------



## elleestbelle

today...
antique white gold/diamond earrings (they were my grandmother's)
e-ring and wedding band
cartier tank f watch
tiffany t&co cuff stacked with movado bracelet with round disc w/ heart cut-out 
one of those costume jewelry long pearl strands...draped around 3x and then knotted on the longest loop


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wearing this bracelet my mom bought at a store in Key West this summer..it's kinda heavy..but I love it!


----------



## tatertot

Going basic today as I'm staying home and cleaning. Stuck w/ just my wedding set (top ring is hubbies) and watch.


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
Lds ESQ Diamond Bezel watch
Tiffany & Co. 10mm pearl studs


----------



## merekat703

Michele watch
T&CO charm bracelet (6 charms), ball bracelet, bangle and heart charm bracelet
DBTY necklace
Wedding set
Tanzanite/diamond ring


----------



## frick&frack

tatertot said:


> Going basic today as I'm staying home and cleaning. Stuck w/ just my wedding set (top ring is hubbies) and watch.



love your unique wedding set, & the watch is so beautiful!!!


----------



## skyqueen

tatertot said:


> Going basic today as I'm staying home and cleaning. Stuck w/ just my wedding set (top ring is hubbies) and watch.


Stunning...love DH's ring!


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday (thursday), I wore:

pearl drop earrings
pearl/diamond pendant
amethyst ring
black & white pearl ring



pearl earrings







pearl pendant






amethyst ring






black & white pearl ring


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> yesterday (thursday), I wore:
> 
> pearl drop earrings
> pearl/diamond pendant
> amethyst ring
> black & white pearl ring
> 
> 
> 
> pearl earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearl pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amethyst ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black & white pearl ring


Damn...you know how much I love that Amethyst ring!


----------



## Candice0985

^agreed! the colour on that amethyst is tops, I love it!

today I'm wearing:
1.5 tcw diamond studs
WG love bracelet
yellow diamond double halo ring
rose gold Bvlgari pendant- my early birthday present form my dad!

with:
black tights- calvin klein makes the best tights long enough to fit my 5'10 legs
white lace dress- H&M
black cardigan belted over my dress with a taupe coloured wide belt.
and miu miu black ballet flats with rhinestone cluster toes with leather bows. sounds busy but they're really comfortable and cute

I look like a business casual ballerina


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Damn...you know how much I love that Amethyst ring!


^thank you...me too! 




Candice0985 said:


> ^agreed! the colour on that amethyst is tops, I love it!
> 
> today I'm wearing:
> 1.5 tcw diamond studs
> WG love bracelet
> yellow diamond double halo ring
> rose gold Bvlgari pendant- my early birthday present form my dad!
> 
> with:
> black tights- calvin klein makes the best tights long enough to fit my 5'10 legs
> white lace dress- H&M
> black cardigan belted over my dress with a taupe coloured wide belt.
> 
> I look like a business casual ballerina


^thank you!  wishing you happy birthday again   ...everything you're wearing is fairly new, so I bet you're floating on air today!

hehehe...casual ballerina...I love it!  I'm sure that white lace dress is beautiful.


----------



## Candice0985

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you...me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ^thank you! wishing you happy birthday again  ...everything you're wearing is fairly new, so I bet you're floating on air today!
> 
> hehehe...casual ballerina...I love it! I'm sure that white lace dress is beautiful.


 I know I have been spoiled, mostly by myself but also from my dad with this new pendant no more new jewellery for me for a while. I'm very content....I cant wait for fall thought..new leather boots, coats, scarves ahhh I love fall clothes!


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
Lds ESQ Diamond Bezel Watch
TT Pandora Bracelet
14ky/ss Twisted Oval Hoop Earrings


----------



## MrsTGreen

Ur amethyst ring & black/white pearl ring are TDF!!




frick&frack said:


> yesterday (thursday), I wore:
> 
> pearl drop earrings
> pearl/diamond pendant
> amethyst ring
> black & white pearl ring
> 
> 
> 
> pearl earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearl pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amethyst ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black & white pearl ring


----------



## frick&frack

MrsTGreen said:


> Ur amethyst ring & black/white pearl ring are TDF!!



thank you!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Pandora bracelet, Michele watch & T&Co silver mesh ring.


----------



## gabz

esq diamond watch, kimono and resin cuff, my rings, and tiffany ss 1837 bar earrings


----------



## queennadine

Diamond eternity band
Sapphire and diamond band

Original E-ring as a RHR

Baby bezel studs

Michael Kors ceramic watch


----------



## Lanier

Michael Kors chronograph gold watch
David Yurman blue topaz 5mm cable bracelet
Cartier rose gold charity Love bracelet


----------



## frick&frack

today (friday) I wore:

red lucite hoop earrings
1ct diamond bezel solitaire pendant


red lucite hoop earrings







1ct diamond bezel solitaire pendant


----------



## periogirl28

Today
2 carat Emerald-cut diamond set in Platinum ring
Platinum wedding band Tiffany 

Barenia PHW CDC


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
Lds ESQ Diamond Bezel Watch
TT Pandora Bracelet
14ky Diamond Bezel Drop Earrings


----------



## frick&frack

today (saturday) I wore:

black tahitian stud earrings
baguette cross pendant
14mm black tahitian pearl ring
diamond ring


10mm black tahitian stud earrings






baguette diamond cross






14mm black tahitian pearl ring






diamond ring


----------



## claypot

DBTY bracelet.
T&CO pendant necklace.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

frick&frack said:


> today (friday) I wore:
> 
> red lucite hoop earrings
> 1ct diamond bezel solitaire pendant
> 
> 
> red lucite hoop earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1ct diamond bezel solitaire pendant


 
What fun lucite hoops! They look great wtih your hair! 



frick&frack said:


> today (saturday) I wore:
> 
> black tahitian stud earrings
> baguette cross pendant
> 14mm black tahitian pearl ring
> diamond ring
> 
> 
> 10mm black tahitian stud earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baguette diamond cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14mm black tahitian pearl ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diamond ring


 
Your Tahitian pearl earrings and ring are gorgeous. I have a weakness for gray pearls, and the color of these is so rich and luscious.

And your cross!! The combination of baguettes and rounds is really beautiful. Love the ring, too--I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
Lds ESQ Diamond Bezel Watch
14ky Multi Color Pearl Drop Earrings
Leather Pandora Bracelet


----------



## Ratnapur

The necklace I bought myself as birthday gift this year: 14kt yellow gold, with channel-set rubies and diamonds; 14kt gold engraved hoop earrings, and a 14kt engraved bangle, with 20 small, pinkish (Ceylon?) rubies on top, the 14kt ruby/diamond ring that DH gave me as my 1st birthday gift before he proposed a few months later. (We went out to dinner; I usually don't wear the necklace around the house.)


----------



## frick&frack

Diamond Dazed said:


> What fun lucite hoops! They look great wtih your hair!
> 
> 
> Your Tahitian pearl earrings and ring are gorgeous. I have a weakness for gray pearls, and the color of these is so rich and luscious.
> 
> And your cross!! The combination of baguettes and rounds is really beautiful. Love the ring, too--I've never seen anything like it.



thank you!  I enjoy wearing fun earrings.

thanks again!  I have a weakness for pearls, period!  I have these darker tahitians & also some more gray-ish ones.  baguettes are my favorite cut on a smaller diamond which is the reason why I got this cross, & I think of that ring as being in the shape of a cross too.


----------



## frick&frack

this morning (sunday) I wore:

pave diamond hoops
red coral necklace
burmese ruby ring
XO diamond ring
tennis bracelet



pave diamond hoops






red coral necklace






burmese ruby ring






XO diamond ring






tennis bracelet


----------



## MrsTGreen

You have GORGEOUS jewelry!!



frick&frack said:


> this morning (sunday) I wore:
> 
> pave diamond hoops
> red coral necklace
> burmese ruby ring
> XO diamond ring
> tennis bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> pave diamond hoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red coral necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burmese ruby ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XO diamond ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tennis bracelet


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
Lds ESQ Diamond Bezel Watch
Necklace from Esty
www.i974.photobuc





ket.com


----------



## frick&frack

MrsTGreen said:


> You have GORGEOUS jewelry!!


^thank you!




MrsTGreen said:


> 14kw Halo Bridal Set
> Lds ESQ Diamond Bezel Watch
> Necklace from Esty


^love that necklace!  it's like carrie's from S&tC...from the russian


----------



## frick&frack

today (monday) I wore:

blue gradient earrings (kianite, swiss blue topaz, chalcedony, & opalite)
diamond bezel pendant
sapphire ring
glass ring with a blue flower (I need to take a pic of this)


gradient earrings






diamond pendant






sapphire ring


----------



## Anna Tessa

MrsTGreen said:


> 14kw Halo Bridal Set
> Lds ESQ Diamond Bezel Watch
> Necklace from Esty
> http://www.i974.photobuc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ket.com



Very cute necklace, can see this working on anything from a dinner party to a wedding to a day at the office.


----------



## Sweetpea83

MrsTGreen said:


> 14kw Halo Bridal Set
> Lds ESQ Diamond Bezel Watch
> Necklace from Esty
> http://www.i974.photobuc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ket.com




Super cute necklace!


----------



## being.myself

DBTY necklace
opal earrings
Dior ring
gold bangle


----------



## scrpo83

White gold hoop earring
gold necklace with diamond pendant 
diamond ring


----------



## periogirl28

Today I wore 
2 carat oval blood red ruby with oval side diamonds 0.7 carat ring 
Cartier white and yellow gold wave rings
Diamond studs 1 carat


----------



## vancleef fan

Today I'm wearing  my Boucheron Quatre ring, Bulgari Tubogas YG watch


----------



## heartlocket

My Pandora bracelet and silver Rocha. John Rocha watch together.


----------



## frick&frack

today, I wore:

tsavorite garnet hoops
vintage green glass necklace
peridot ring
green amethyst & tsavorite ring


tsavorite garnet hoops






peridot ring






green amethyst & tsavorite garnet ring


----------



## ashleyroe

1837 ring
tiff key necklace
pandora bracelet on each wrist.


----------



## MrsTGreen

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ^love that necklace!  it's like carrie's from S&tC...from the russian





Anna Tessa said:


> Very cute necklace, can see this working on anything from a dinner party to a wedding to a day at the office.





Sweetpea83 said:


> Super cute necklace!


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
Lds ESQ Diamond Bezel Watch
14kw Diamond/Tahitian Pearl Drop Earrings
www.i974.ph





otobucket.com


----------



## frick&frack

MrsTGreen said:


> 14kw Halo Bridal Set
> Lds ESQ Diamond Bezel Watch
> 14kw Diamond/Tahitian Pearl Drop Earrings



those earrings are beautiful!


----------



## MrsTGreen

frick&frack said:


> those earrings are beautiful!



Thanks


----------



## periogirl28

Today I wore
Tiffany Victoria marquise diamonds and ruby pendant on platinum
Tiffany Platinum wedding band


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
Lds ESQ Diamond Bezel Watch
Tiffany & Co. Filigree Heart & Key Pendant
www.i974.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





photobucket.com
Pandora Rose Quartz Earrings
www.i974.ph





otobucket.com


----------



## Cavalier Girl

We finally have a Tiffany store in our town that opened yesterday.  On the spur of the moment, I ran by DH's office, and picked him up to go with me.  I was so embarrassed.  I didn't have on a single Tiffany piece.  

I was wearing............

Three vintage VCA 20 motifs (turq., MOP, gold)
Kwiat diamond studs
Cartier watch
Engagement ring and anniversary band.

I did choose a could of pieces of Tiffany for Christmas, though.


----------



## Ratnapur

I must be near death! I just realized that I put on no jewelry today! I NEVER do that! LOL (I've been cleaning and moving furniture all day, maybe that's why?)


----------



## Candice0985

Ratnapur said:


> I must be near death! I just realized that I put on no jewelry today! I NEVER do that! LOL (I've been cleaning and moving furniture all day, maybe that's why?)


LOL I've done that too, gone to feel with my  thumb for my RHR and it freak for a second until I remember I didnt put it on today...then I go weird...I never do that!


----------



## Ratnapur

I'm wearing the cheap little American flag pin I bought the day after 9/11/01, at a discount drug store (which is no longer there, BTW). I wear it every September 11th.  The irony of it is, they made a mistake with the stripe order; a RED stripe (not white) is under the blue union of the flag. When the American flag has that, it's a war flag.  I think it was just an error, but became strangely appropriate.

It was so hard to find a flag pin, or indeed, flags in the days immediately after 9/11, so I especially treasure this pin.


----------



## frick&frack

Cavalier Girl said:


> We finally have a Tiffany store in our town that opened yesterday.  On the spur of the moment, I ran by DH's office, and picked him up to go with me.  I was so embarrassed.  I didn't have on a single Tiffany piece.
> 
> I was wearing............
> 
> Three vintage VCA 20 motifs (turq., MOP, gold)
> Kwiat diamond studs
> Cartier watch
> Engagement ring and anniversary band.
> 
> _I did choose a could of pieces of Tiffany for Christmas, though_.


^like what?????


----------



## lovely_bag

custom made diamond studs, bezel setting, yellowgold
tiffany's bean in gold
tiffany's sparkles yellowgold/citrine
silhouette frame, but I can't show you my glasses because I prefer to stay incognito.


----------



## frick&frack

today (wednesday) I'm wearing:
south sea pearl studs
small diamond cross
shell ring
south sea pearl ring


10mm south sea pearl studs






small cross






shell ring






14mm south sea pearl ring with blue diamonds


----------



## tiffanylove

Oooh! I like this 

Today I'm wearing a dusty rose knit sweater, a grey scarf with a floral print, black skinny jeans 

For jewelery I'm just wearing my Tiffany & Co. heart tag bracelet


----------



## darkangel07760

Wearing my Tiffany 12mm silver bean, my elsa peretti open heart ring, and my cartier baby trinity silk cord bracelet!


----------



## gabz

stella and dot earrings, my rings, a thomas sabo charm bracelet, and my teslar watch


----------



## frick&frack

today (monday) I wore:

diamond studs
articulated diamond cross necklace
kunzite ring
green amethyst & gradient tsavorite garnet ring
tennis bracelet


diamond studs






articulated diamond cross






kunzite ring






green amethyst & gradient tsavorite garnet ring






diamond tennis bracelet


----------



## Ratnapur

Earrings: a pair of 14kt yellow gold snap bar engraved hoops; not round, but more u-shaped, a sort of twisted, engraved "u". These are my very first non-costume jewelry purchased many, many years ago. I think I paid $19.95 at Best for them! Due to metal allergies, I thought I'd try gold, so I bought a cheap pair of earrings. They still look new, and I wear them often.

Necklace: 14kt yellow gold, large, oval red garnet, surrounded by small, perfect white diamonds, on a twisted gold rope chain. It was a gift from DH.

Bracelets: 2, matching thin 22kt yellow gold bangles that I had custom-made in India. They are sort of raised in surface pattern.


----------



## lovely_bag

redgold thin bangles, dating back from my childhood
rose pearl necklace (costume jewellery)
whitegold/pink sapphiere studs 0.8tcw


----------



## Sweetpea83

lovely_bag said:


> redgold thin bangles, dating back from my childhood
> rose pearl necklace (costume jewellery)
> whitegold/pink sapphiere studs 0.8tcw




Gorgeous..


----------



## airyfairy76

Keeping it simple today:
White gold and tanzanite studs that were a gift from my BFF
Diamond and platinum cross on a white gold chain that was a gift from me, to me!!


----------



## lovely_bag

Sweetpea83 said:


> Gorgeous..


Thank you! 

I have to add: picking jewellery from a box where everything is nicely layed-out helps combining stuff. Now that I have everything in the box, I am much more aware of the stuff I own compared to before, where every item used to sit in its "personal" box.


----------



## NoSnowHere

White gold ball earrings (2 pair)
T&Co bean silver necklace
Pandora bracelet


----------



## NoSnowHere

Pretty pieces, esp the cross! 





frick&frack said:


> today (monday) I wore:
> 
> diamond studs
> articulated diamond cross necklace
> kunzite ring
> green amethyst & gradient tsavorite garnet ring
> tennis bracelet
> 
> 
> diamond studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> articulated diamond cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kunzite ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> green amethyst & gradient tsavorite garnet ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diamond tennis bracelet


----------



## frick&frack

NoSnowHere said:


> Pretty pieces, esp the cross!


^thank you!


----------



## lily25

Frick I'm in crazy love with your green amethyst & gradient tsavorite garnet ring...


----------



## frick&frack

lily25 said:


> Frick I'm in crazy love with your green amethyst & gradient tsavorite garnet ring...


thank you...me too!

I need to take a pic of the pearls I wore yesterday


----------



## lily25

yes pls!


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> thank you...me too!
> 
> I need to take a pic of the pearls I wore yesterday


 
Love everything, girlfriend! You take fabulous pics!!! The quarter is a nice touch. LOL!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Love everything, girlfriend! You take fabulous pics!!! The quarter is a nice touch. LOL!


thank you!  I like to give a size perspective


----------



## sheridangrey

I'm wearing my casual hot pink ICE wrist watch, my wedding ring and a stud earrings.


----------



## being.myself

Just a Chaumet ring, and some obscenely big CZ studs.:greengrin:


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My wedding set, Atlas Gold Watch, Picasso Hoops, and My NEW to me Victoria pendant-


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
ESQ Diamond Bezel Watch
Pandora Rose Quartz Earrings


----------



## frick&frack

today (sunday) I wore:
pink tourmaline studs
vintage necklace
rubellite tourmaline ring
rhodalite garnet ring


pink tourmaline studs







vintage lucite necklace






rubellite tourmaline ring 14k WG






rhodalite garnet ring 14K RG


----------



## frick&frack

monday I wore:
blue gemstone gradient earrings
blue sapphire pendant
blue sapphire ring
oval sapphire ring


blue gemstone gradient earrings






round sapphire pendant






sapphire ring






oval sapphire ring


----------



## skyqueen

I love how you recycle your gorgeous jewelry everyday, Frick! So many beautiful looks!!!
Damn...I'm lazy!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> I love how you recycle your gorgeous jewelry everyday, Frick! So many beautiful looks!!!
> Damn...I'm lazy!


thank you!  lol...I don't wear a whole jewelry ensemble every day.  today will probably be a watch & earrings only day (errands)


----------



## Candice0985

skyqueen said:


> I love how you recycle your gorgeous jewelry everyday, Frick! So many beautiful looks!!!
> Damn...I'm lazy!


 lol me too! I wear the same jewellery for months then switch it up a bit after that- same ring, earrings but maybe switch my necklace

that's why I don't post much on this thread. too many repetitive boring posts!


----------



## Clumpy Dumpy




----------



## sheanabelle

tiffany exploded on my left arm today.
2 rings
3 bracelets

and a dogeared bracelet & phillip stein watch.






not pictured..
diamond studs
tiffany heart necklace.


----------



## sheanabelle




----------



## skyqueen

Candice0985 said:


> lol me too! I wear the same jewellery for months then switch it up a bit after that- same ring, earrings but maybe switch my necklace
> 
> that's why I don't post much on this thread. too many repetitive boring posts!


LOL! 
Not only are we TALL (and gorgeous), but to also have the same jewelry style...who would have thunk?


----------



## skyqueen

sheanabelle said:


>


I just love your Phillip Stein watch. Could you post the stats? Thanks!


----------



## Candice0985

skyqueen said:


> LOL!
> Not only are we TALL (and gorgeous), but to also have the same jewelry style...who would have thunk?


 I'll take (both) compliments! I think I have said this mulitiple times but I would kill to find diamond bangles like yours!


----------



## skyqueen

Candice0985 said:


> I'll take (both) compliments! I think I have said this mulitiple times but I would kill to find diamond bangles like yours!


Hell, girl...if we only lived closer!!!


----------



## sheanabelle

skyqueen said:


> I just love your Phillip Stein watch. Could you post the stats? Thanks!




oh my goodness i have no idea. When i went to the site a few days ago I didn't even see it. I thought it was a pretty standard classic model. It has the diamonds surrounding it and the strap is NOT interchangeable. I purchased it at Neiman Marcus a couple of years ago. I still LOVE it & get complemented all the time. I'm always thinking about upgrading to a cartier or rolex but i think i'd miss this one too much.


----------



## Candice0985

skyqueen said:


> Hell, girl...if we only lived closer!!!


 LOL you're in Boston area right? I was close(er) to you this past weekend. I was in Halifax Nova scotia for thanksgiving wekeend....it's only a 4 hour ferry to Boston


----------



## skyqueen

sheanabelle said:


> oh my goodness i have no idea. When i went to the site a few days ago I didn't even see it. I thought it was a pretty standard classic model. It has the diamonds surrounding it and the strap is NOT interchangeable. I purchased it at Neiman Marcus a couple of years ago. I still LOVE it & get complemented all the time. I'm always thinking about upgrading to a cartier or rolex but i think i'd miss this one too much.


Well, I love it! How big is it?


----------



## skyqueen

Candice0985 said:


> LOL you're in Boston area right? I was close(er) to you this past weekend. I was in Halifax Nova scotia for thanksgiving wekeend....it's only a 4 hour ferry to Boston


I'm on Cape Cod...even closer! Next time


----------



## Candice0985

skyqueen said:


> I'm on Cape Cod...even closer! Next time


 haha sounds good! my sister and I did some touring around the coast and we stopped in Lehave.
there's a small winery and store with some locally made products. well...of course I found jewellery! I bought my sister and I these really pretty silver bracelets that look a bit like lace. I love them, a nice gift we both can wear and remember our amazing thanksgiving weekend together


----------



## Jewelleryfan

I am wearing 6 rings, 3 watches, 4 bracelets and 2 necklaces today.....


----------



## frick&frack

sheanabelle said:


> tiffany exploded on my left arm today.
> 2 rings
> 3 bracelets
> 
> and a dogeared bracelet & phillip stein watch.
> 
> not pictured..
> diamond studs
> tiffany heart necklace.


^such a cool watch!


----------



## sheanabelle

skyqueen said:


> Well, I love it! How big is it?



it looks similair in size to this...

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...6_requestid%3D52701%26N%3D4294966834%26va%3Dt


----------



## amandamandy

I try to switch every day....Today I am wearing two tone earrings (YG/silver), Hermes two-tone Clipper watch, Hermes rings (two of them, two-toned) and Gucci YG necklace...Yesterday:  DY diamond earrings/onyx bangle/Elements silver and onyx bracelet/onyx ring/ Bijoux onyx necklace.  Watch:  Cartier SS small Ballon Bleu.


----------



## skyqueen

amandamandy said:


> I try to switch every day....Today I am wearing two tone earrings (YG/silver), Hermes two-tone Clipper watch, Hermes rings (two of them, two-toned) and Gucci YG necklace...Yesterday: DY diamond earrings/onyx bangle/Elements silver and onyx bracelet/onyx ring/ Bijoux onyx necklace. Watch: Cartier SS small Ballon Bleu.


Sounds divine! A nice mix!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

32 inch Verdura ebony and 22K YG indian bead strand necklace, worn doubled.
Verdura ebony and mammoth ivory pebble bracelet
Cynthia Bach 18K YG crown ring
Franck Muller Master Square watch
22K Indian design dangle earrings


----------



## skyqueen

etoupebirkin said:


> 32 inch Verdura ebony and 22K YG indian bead strand necklace, worn doubled.
> Verdura ebony and mammoth ivory pebble bracelet
> Cynthia Bach 18K YG crown ring
> Franck Muller Master Square watch
> 22K Indian design dangle earrings


I hate you, EB!!!


----------



## etoupebirkin

skyqueen, Trust me, you DON'T want my Neiman Marcus bill.

BTW, I get a chuckle every time I read your siggy.


----------



## Jewelleryfan

Today I am wearing rings on my all fingers except my thumbs.......Wonderful feeling.....Next is to get rings for my thumbs....


----------



## tatertot

diamond studs, wedding set, right hand Sapphire ring and my tiny "E" initial pendant necklace.


----------



## Jewelleryfan

This is what I am wearing today. Feedback please.......


----------



## bagshopr

^^ Love it!  Very elegant.


----------



## Candice0985

today i'm wearing:
carolina bucci white and yellow gold bracelet- I took my love bracelet off yesterday for a break 
yellow diamond ring on my right ring finger
and rose gold Bulgari Bzero pendant


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday (friday) I wore:
2cttw diamond studs
diamond cross necklace
amethyst ring
XO diamond ring


diamond studs







diamond cross pendant






amethyst ring






XO ring


----------



## preciousp

Today (Saturday) I'm wearing:

Diamond studs & lg. gold hoops
VCA byzantine pendant & Diamond pendant 
Roadster w/pink dial & e-ring
VCA yg/onyx Alhambra bracelet & LV grege inclusion bracelet


----------



## MrsTGreen

14ky rbc channel set anniversary band
14ky rbc bezel set drop earrings


----------



## frick&frack

today (sunday) I wore:
stainless steel hoops
antique tibetan turquoise & amber necklace
tibetan turquoise cuff
YG/WG diamond bubbles ring
blue/green tourmaline ring


stainless diamond hoops






antique tibetan amber necklace
















tibetan turquoise cuff






YG/WG diamond bubbles ring






blue/green tourmaline ring


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo wedding set 
Michele Urban Mini watch
Tiffany & Co. 10mm pearl studs


----------



## gabz

wedding rings
right hand ring
tiffany ss bead studs
pjilip stein teslar w red patent strap
honora pearl and leather bracelet


----------



## periogirl28

Today I wore
Earrings - Marquis cut yellow diamonds in diamond halo, set in black gold 
Platinum wedding band
2 Carat emerald cut diamond solitaire set in Platinum ring


----------



## Candice0985

periogirl28 said:


> Today I wore
> Earrings - Marquis cut yellow diamonds in diamond halo, set in black gold
> Platinum wedding band
> 2 Carat emerald cut diamond solitaire set in Platinum ring


 periogirl, your earrings sound amazing! would you have a picture of them?


----------



## periogirl28

Not right now, but will post tmrw!


----------



## Candice0985

that's great, thanks periogirl! I don't think I have ever seen yellow diamond marquis


----------



## periogirl28

It's darn difficult getting a good pic of these! Must apologise for the poor quality iphone pic. The stones are pale yellow compared to the white halo. These were my late Mother's so I have no other information on them.


----------



## Candice0985

so pretty periogirl!! cherish them, they're beautiful! thanks for posting pictures 

I love pieces that have been handed down or inherited. they mean so much more then pieces you've bought yourself.

I recently found a bracelet my parents bought for me when I was a baby. it's a RG nameplate bracelet and I'm wearing it today just because I forgot I had it!


----------



## airyfairy76

I'm wearing:

Diamond and platinum cross pendant on white gold chain (rarely take it off)
A silver bangle with my name engraved in Arabic - a gift from Tunisia 
My new Seiko Diamond watch 
Silver Kit Heath Spiral ring


----------



## periogirl28

Candice0985 said:


> so pretty periogirl!! cherish them, they're beautiful! thanks for posting pictures
> 
> I love pieces that have been handed down or inherited. they mean so much more then pieces you've bought yourself.
> 
> I recently found a bracelet my parents bought for me when I was a baby. it's a RG nameplate bracelet and I'm wearing it today just because I forgot I had it!
> View attachment 1507077



Thank you Candice! My Mum and I share a love for jewellery and I inherited my share of her large collection.  I will certainly treasure them always and my siblings and I hope to pass them all on to her grandchildren. Your bracelet is adorable ( it still fits!) and looks great with your Love bracelet!


----------



## frick&frack

Candice0985 said:


> I recently found a bracelet my parents bought for me when I was a baby. it's a RG nameplate bracelet and I'm wearing it today just because I forgot I had it!


so sweet!  I love sentimental jewelry.


----------



## Candice0985

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you Candice! My Mum and I share a love for jewellery and I inherited my share of her large collection.  I will certainly treasure them always and my siblings and I hope to pass them all on to her grandchildren. Your bracelet is adorable ( it still fits!) and looks great with your Love bracelet!


I thought that too...why does it fit? lol 

was I a baby with extremely large wrists?


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday (sunday) I wore:
diamond studs with jackets
large freshwater coin pearl necklace & bracelet
black & white pearl ring
XO diamond ring


diamond studs with jackets







large freshwater coin pearl bracelet & necklace






black & white pearl ring






XO ring


----------



## gabz

Lovemthose pearls ff!


----------



## frick&frack

gabz said:


> Lovemthose pearls ff!



thank you!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

My brand new Tiffany Frank Gehry Orchid pendant.... I'm in love with her!


----------



## Orchidlady

My Tiffany Daisy Key necklace and Burberry Check Heritage watch.


----------



## frick&frack

PurseLoveSF said:


> My brand new Tiffany Frank Gehry Orchid pendant.... I'm in love with her!



so pretty & graceful!


----------



## PurseLoveSF

frick&frack said:


> so pretty & graceful!



Thanks F&F!


----------



## frick&frack

today (tuesday) I wore:
14k blue gemstone gradient earrings
diamond solitaire pendant
sapphire ring
blue topaz ring


14k gemstone gradient earrings






1ct diamond solitaire pendant






sapphire ring






blue topaz ring


----------



## juicyincouture

lucky brand watch with leather straps, beaded charm bracelets, a giant rope bracelet with bells wrapped around my wrist four times...


----------



## Sweetpea83

PurseLoveSF said:


> My brand new Tiffany Frank Gehry Orchid pendant.... I'm in love with her!




Simple yet elegant!


----------



## luxylady

so i am going to update it

i usually wear my diamond engagement/wedding set on my left finger
along with my favorite (and only) cartier tank watch with blue mother of pearl face

on right hand, no bracelet but very cool 'belt' motif costume ring i got at my cousin's jewelry store in NJ along with the very hip 'street' name chain in silver and white gold.  so very NJ and a bit unusual in Luxembourg

I also realize much of what i wear (except cartier) is from my cousin's store.  it's a small place but he has good taste and always has things I like.  I never come out of there without a few statement pieces!
Thanks CUZ!


----------



## Candice0985

today i'm wearing:
yg 5 motif alhambra bracelet on my left wrist
yellow diamond ring on my right hand
1.5 tctw diamond studs!


----------



## angelalam5

Today I'm wearing:

Rolex Lady datejust
wedding rings
Hermes Clic H Bracelet
Kenneth Jay Lane right hand ring
Pearl studs


Fun thread!


----------



## bambistyle

Today I am wearing 

Tiffany silver filigree heart and key necklace
Coach sterling silver heart earrings
Tiffany return to Tiffany tag heart charm bracelet with a bear and skate charm
Links of London sweetie bracelet with ring heart and clover charm. 

 fun thread! Love reading other ppls jewelery combinations!


----------



## skyqueen

Candice0985 said:


> today i'm wearing:
> yg 5 motif alhambra bracelet on my left wrist
> yellow diamond ring on my right hand
> 1.5 tctw diamond studs!


 


angelalam5 said:


> Today I'm wearing:
> 
> Rolex Lady datejust
> wedding rings
> Hermes Clic H Bracelet
> Kenneth Jay Lane right hand ring
> Pearl studs
> 
> 
> Fun thread!


 


bambistyle said:


> Today I am wearing
> 
> Tiffany silver filigree heart and key necklace
> Coach sterling silver heart earrings
> Tiffany return to Tiffany tag heart charm bracelet with a bear and skate charm
> Links of London sweetie bracelet with ring heart and clover charm.
> 
> fun thread! Love reading other ppls jewelery combinations!


Gorgeous, girls!
I love reading everyone jewelry combos, too!


----------



## VCR

Today wearing 
Rolex
Tiffany wedding set
Diamond Necklace
Return to Tiffany tag heart bracelet.
Enjoying the day.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Diamond stud earrings (2 carats each)
Vintage Alhambra 10 motif mop necklace
Rolex watch 
Diamond wedding band


----------



## chanel-girl

Diamond studs 2.5 ctw
Rolex midsize TT MOP diamond dial watch
Cartier 4 diamond YG Love bracelet
David Yurman wide diamond Metro ring (right hand)
Tiffany 18K WG Signature diamond X ring (left hand)

This is pretty much what I wear daily and I often add my 6.5 ctw diamond tennis bracelet on my right wrist.


----------



## frick&frack

today (tuesday) I wore:
I/O diamond hoops
antique tibetan turquoise necklace
tibetan turquoise ring
XO ring


I/O diamond prong hoops







antique tibetan turquoise necklace






tibetan turquoise ring






XO ring


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> today (tuesday) I wore:
> I/O diamond hoops
> antique tibetan turquoise necklace
> tibetan turquoise ring
> XO ring
> 
> 
> I/O diamond prong hoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antique tibetan turquoise necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tibetan turquoise ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XO ring


Oh, Frick...love the ring! New???


----------



## gabz

FF all your stuff is gorg and unique! would love to see a collection thread... 



frick&frack said:


> today (tuesday) I wore:
> I/O diamond hoops
> antique tibetan turquoise necklace
> tibetan turquoise ring
> XO ring
> 
> 
> I/O diamond prong hoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antique tibetan turquoise necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tibetan turquoise ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XO ring


----------



## Jujuma

luxylady said:
			
		

> so i am going to update it
> 
> i usually wear my diamond engagement/wedding set on my left finger
> along with my favorite (and only) cartier tank watch with blue mother of pearl face
> 
> on right hand, no bracelet but very cool 'belt' motif costume ring i got at my cousin's jewelry store in NJ along with the very hip 'street' name chain in silver and white gold.  so very NJ and a bit unusual in Luxembourg
> 
> I also realize much of what i wear (except cartier) is from my cousin's store.  it's a small place but he has good taste and always has things I like.  I never come out of there without a few statement pieces!
> Thanks CUZ!



Where in NJ is your cuz's shop? Send him some biz.


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Oh, Frick...love the ring! New???


^thank you!  no, not new.  I've been good 




gabz said:


> FF all your stuff is gorg and unique! would love to see a collection thread...


^thank you!  I didn't know there were jewelry collection threads...


----------



## Diamond Dazed

frick&frack said:


> today (tuesday) I wore:
> I/O diamond hoops
> antique tibetan turquoise necklace
> tibetan turquoise ring
> XO ring
> 
> 
> I/O diamond prong hoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antique tibetan turquoise necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tibetan turquoise ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XO ring


 
Love the Tibetan necklace and ring!! Are the little red beads coral? So pretty!! Your turquoise ring looks siimilar to a coral ring I have. I think we may be jewelry twins. :giggles:


----------



## lily25

frick&frack said:


> today (tuesday) I wore:
> I/O diamond hoops
> antique tibetan turquoise necklace
> tibetan turquoise ring
> XO ring
> 
> 
> I/O diamond prong hoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antique tibetan turquoise necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tibetan turquoise ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XO ring



I'm loving this ring so much! excellent choices my friend!

I had nothing to do today and took a pic of what I'm wearing right now.






pearl studs
Mikimoto pearl and diamonds WG pendant on platinum chain (not its original)
left hand : e ring
right hand:  baguettes full eternity ring, wedding ring, micropave full eternity ring.


----------



## skyqueen

^^That e-ring, Miss Lily, is simply delish!!!
(Must have turkey on the brain)........................


----------



## Candice0985

lovely Lily!! love how everything coordinates but does not match  

today I'm wearing:
black tank top
theory grey cardigan
club monaco taupe pleated skirt
grey tights
stewart weitzman 50/50 boots

and jewellery:
YG 5 motif VCA bracelet on left wrist
sweet RG clover on right wrist and yellow diamond ring on right ring finger.
YG dbty necklace (hidden under a topshop eternity scarf though!)
1.5 tctw diamond studs- just cleaned so they're uber sparkley teehee


----------



## wintersong

Today I'm wearing:
Banana Republic White, lacy tank-top
Navy, lacy cadigan from Gilly Hicks (I'm 16! haha)
Dark-wash no-name jeans
Brown leather riding boots

Jewelry:
0.5 ctw diamond studs (bought them for myself when the school year started!)
.14 tiffany plat dbty
silver hamsa pendant on an 18" chain
rtt heart tag bracelet
white ceramic watch


----------



## KayuuKathey

Betsey Johnson Sailor Pig Necklace.
Chanel white signature necklace.

so 2 necklaces!!


----------



## gabz

Gold banana republic chandelier earrings
Kaballah protection necklace 
My wedding rings and rhr


----------



## lolakitten

Cream & black striped Isabella Oliver dress w/:

Tahitian pearl earrings
Pink diamond eternity ring
Sanguine Lizzard CDC


----------



## frick&frack

Diamond Dazed said:


> Love the Tibetan necklace and ring!! Are the little red beads coral? So pretty!! Your turquoise ring looks siimilar to a coral ring I have. I think we may be jewelry twins. :giggles:


^thank you!  yes, the little ones are red coral.  I'd love to see your coral ring.  my turquoise ring is heavily carved on the sides, the shank, & even underneath.  is yours?  mine is very old.  the shank looks like it was soldered much later than the top was made.  I'll have to post pics.




lily25 said:


> I'm loving this ring so much! excellent choices my friend!
> 
> I had nothing to do today and took a pic of what I'm wearing right now.
> 
> pearl studs
> Mikimoto pearl and diamonds WG pendant on platinum chain (not its original)
> left hand : e ring
> right hand:  baguettes full eternity ring, wedding ring, micropave full eternity ring.


^thank you!  it's a giant ring 

LOVE to see you wearing your e-ring, & love the stack on your right.  that pearl pendant is gorgeous too!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you! yes, the little ones are red coral. I'd love to see your coral ring. my turquoise ring is heavily carved on the sides, the shank, & even underneath. is yours? mine is very old. the shank looks like it was soldered much later than the top was made. I'll have to post pics.


 
Turquoise and coral are one of my favorite combinations! And I love those stones set in oxidized, intricately carved silver, especially pieces from India and Tibet. Here's a pic of my ring. I'd love to see more of your ring, especially the carving.


----------



## lily25

DD I  this coral! Coral is my sis' favorite "gem" she has a lovely ring, I will try to take a pic when she comes home for the holidays.


----------



## lily25

frick&frack said:


> LOVE to see you wearing your e-ring, & love the stack on your right.  that pearl pendant is gorgeous too!



ty my friend! I'm wearing my e ring more and more these days!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

lily25 said:


> I had nothing to do today and took a pic of what I'm wearing right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearl studs
> Mikimoto pearl and diamonds WG pendant on platinum chain (not its original)
> left hand : e ring
> right hand: baguettes full eternity ring, wedding ring, micropave full eternity ring.


 
Lovely jewelry, lily!! The Mikimoto pieces are so classic and I love the fact that pearls can be worn with everything. Your wedding and eternity band stack is a pretty combination too! Modeling pics, please!!! And how is it that I've never seen a photo of your e-ring??? It's a stunner.  



lily25 said:


> DD I  this coral! Coral is my sis' favorite "gem" she has a lovely ring, I will try to take a pic when she comes home for the holidays.


 
Thank you! I'd love to see a pic of your sis' ring. There are so many shades of coral. It's a fun gem to wear!


----------



## luxylady

Jujuma said:


> Where in NJ is your cuz's shop? Send him some biz.



on 26th and Bergenline Avenue in Union City, NJ
Valentin is your man, tell him his beautiful Luxembourg cousin sent you!


----------



## princesspig

Engagement ring (next to the Bvlgari Save the Children ring on the pic), Tag Heuer watch and last but not least, my favourite ear rings pearl studs, bought 2nd hand in Germany.


----------



## frick&frack

Diamond Dazed said:


> Turquoise and coral are one of my favorite combinations! And I love those stones set in oxidized, intricately carved silver, especially pieces from India and Tibet. Here's a pic of my ring. I'd love to see more of your ring, especially the carving.


^your ring is gorgeous!  what a beautiful deep red you've got in that piece of coral.  I have a red coral ring too, but it's not as deep red as yours.




lily25 said:


> ty my friend! I'm wearing my e ring more and more these days!


^




princesspig said:


> Engagement ring (next to the Bvlgari Save the Children ring on the pic), Tag Heuer watch and last but not least, my favourite ear rings pearl studs, bought 2nd hand in Germany.


^both of your band rings are stunning!


----------



## KayuuKathey

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you!  yes, the little ones are red coral.  I'd love to see your coral ring.  my turquoise ring is heavily carved on the sides, the shank, & even underneath.  is yours?  mine is very old.  the shank looks like it was soldered much later than the top was made.  I'll have to post pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ^thank you!  it's a giant ring
> 
> LOVE to see you wearing your e-ring, & love the stack on your right.  that pearl pendant is gorgeous too!





BTW, I love your signature. That is one of my favorite commercial. Rum Tummy Tummy.


----------



## frick&frack

KayuuKathey said:


> BTW, I love your signature. That is one of my favorite commercial. Rum Tummy Tummy.



hehe...thanks!  LOOOOOOOOOOVE the crazy christmas target lady...she's hysterical!!! :lolots:


----------



## Threshold

Carrera y Carrera swan ring (wedding band) flanked by diamond pear band on bottom, and diamond eternity band on top.  The rest are my own creations in solid 22k antique beads & black leather...


----------



## frick&frack

today (monday) I wore:
antique beduoin bead necklace
stainless/diamond hoops
tibetan red coral ring
diamond cross ring


antique beduoin bead necklace







stainless steel/diamond hoops






tibetan red coral ring






diamond cross ring


----------



## Diamond Dazed

princesspig said:


> Engagement ring (next to the Bvlgari Save the Children ring on the pic), Tag Heuer watch and last but not least, my favourite ear rings pearl studs, bought 2nd hand in Germany.


 
Nice combination! I especially like the rings--I bet they look great together.



Threshold said:


> Carrera y Carrera swan ring (wedding band) flanked by diamond pear band on bottom, and diamond eternity band on top. The rest are my own creations in solid 22k antique beads & black leather...


 
Lovely wedding set, so unusual. And your earrings and bracelet are super cool! I recently bought two macrame and bead bracelets and I'm dying to learn how to make them myself. 



frick&frack said:


> today (monday) I wore:
> antique beduoin bead necklace
> stainless/diamond hoops
> tibetan red coral ring
> diamond cross ring
> 
> 
> antique beduoin bead necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stainless steel/diamond hoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tibetan red coral ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diamond cross ring


 
Frick, your antique necklace and coral ring are really wonderful!! Where do you find your antique pieces? I have a number of ethnic bracelets and necklaces, but they're all contemporary. I used to get them from a tiny shop (the size of a large walk-in closet) owned by an eccentric woman who traveled around the world buying jewelry. The shop is closed now, but I have so many fun pieces I bought from her, each of which came with a story, LOL.

P.S. That cross ring is lovely too!


----------



## frick&frack

Diamond Dazed said:


> Frick, your antique necklace and coral ring are really wonderful!! Where do you find your antique pieces? I have a number of ethnic bracelets and necklaces, but they're all contemporary. I used to get them from a tiny shop (the size of a large walk-in closet) owned by an eccentric woman who traveled around the world buying jewelry. The shop is closed now, but I have so many fun pieces I bought from her, each of which came with a story, LOL.
> 
> P.S. That cross ring is lovely too!



thank you!  I've picked up many of my pieces during my travels (I try to buy a piece of jewelry as a "souvenir" from every destination).  I have also found some things at art & jewelry shows/festivals.  jewelry is my #1 passion, so I look wherever I am.  the tiny hole-in-the-wall store you're talking about...that's just my kind of place.

I can't get your red coral ring out of my mind.  I just love that super deep color.


----------



## skyqueen

Threshold said:


> Carrera y Carrera swan ring (wedding band) flanked by diamond pear band on bottom, and diamond eternity band on top. The rest are my own creations in solid 22k antique beads & black leather...


I adore Carrera y Carrera!


----------



## periogirl28

lolakitten said:


> Cream & black striped Isabella Oliver dress w/:
> 
> Tahitian pearl earrings
> Pink diamond eternity ring
> Sanguine Lizzard CDC


 
Dear lolakitten, would you be so kind as to post a picture of your ring? I am looking for something similiar and need inspiration! TIA!


----------



## Tinn3rz

None! I can't believe I ran out the door this morning without anything on....even forgot my wedding ring.


----------



## shopaholic1987

Today I am wearing

Donna Karen Whatever it Takes white leather strap watch
Blue sandstone bracelets (made by me)
Blue sandstone ring (purchased from Etsy)


----------



## lolakitten

periogirl28 said:


> Dear lolakitten, would you be so kind as to post a picture of your ring? I am looking for something similiar and need inspiration! TIA!



Sure 
It's not a great pic, but it's what I was able to do with my little camera, lol.





I'm wearing this again today with my SS Omega Seamaster & Tahitian pearl studs. I'm a creature of habit I guess .


----------



## frick&frack

lolakitten said:


> Sure
> It's not a great pic, but it's what I was able to do with my little camera, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing this again today with my SS Omega Seamaster & Tahitian pearl studs. I'm a creature of habit I guess .



wow...that's gorgeous!!!  pink diamonds in RG


----------



## lolakitten

frick&frack said:


> wow...that's gorgeous!!!  pink diamonds in RG



Thanks! I love this ring


----------



## periogirl28

lolakitten said:


> Thanks! I love this ring



Thanks so much for the photo, it's stunning and I love it too! Can you tell I like pink?


----------



## Threshold

skyqueen said:


> I adore Carrera y Carrera!


 
^ One of my favorite designers for jewelry...  More _sculpture_ than anything; amazing _fine art_.  And I love their many design-styles, though I noticed they don't show the erotica line on their website. Whew!!  

And thank you so much for the compliments of my jewelry designs, *Diamond Dazed.*  Woven or macrame jewelry is really pretty simple.  What's important are the materials.  I particularly like leather.  Nothing special there, however the beads (or charms) should be exceptional.  Those pictured are solid 22k (minimum) gold repousse' Middle Eastern Tribal beads, circa 1918.  I've used 18k diamond pave' beads; faceted sapphires, emeralds, & rubies; and akoya pearls.  Ohhhh there's just _something_ about pearls all bound up and interlaced with leather!


----------



## Threshold

lolakitten said:


> Sure
> It's not a great pic, but it's what I was able to do with my little camera, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing this again today with my SS Omega Seamaster & Tahitian pearl studs. I'm a creature of habit I guess .


 
I'm not a fan of pink _at all_, until it comes to diamonds, star rubies (swoon!), pink sapphires, rubellite...  No.  I will not go on.  And the choice of a rose gold setting is...  Well, just the epitome of good taste.  I like vivid pink gems in yellow gold too, but I mean the stones need to be vivid for it to work.  Your's is a ring I would steal.. uh _wear_... and often.  Brava!


----------



## lolakitten

periogirl28 said:


> Thanks so much for the photo, it's stunning and I love it too! Can you tell I like pink?


YW  (Love your Tosca btw!!!)




Threshold said:


> I'm not a fan of pink _at all_, until it comes to diamonds, star rubies (swoon!), pink sapphires, rubellite...  No.  I will not go on.  And the choice of a rose gold setting is...  Well, just the epitome of good taste.  I like vivid pink gems in yellow gold too, but I mean the stones need to be vivid for it to work.  Your's is a ring I would steal.. uh _wear_... and often.  Brava!



LOL!!! Thank you for the compliment  
The subtleness of the pink on pink of this ring makes it a neutral for me, so I can wear it every day.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

lolakitten said:


> Sure
> It's not a great pic, but it's what I was able to do with my little camera, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing this again today with my SS Omega Seamaster & Tahitian pearl studs. I'm a creature of habit I guess .


 
So pretty!!!



Threshold said:


> ^ One of my favorite designers for jewelry... More _sculpture_ than anything; amazing _fine art_. And I love their many design-styles, though I noticed they don't show the erotica line on their website. Whew!!
> 
> And thank you so much for the compliments of my jewelry designs, *Diamond Dazed.* Woven or macrame jewelry is really pretty simple. What's important are the materials. I particularly like leather. Nothing special there, however the beads (or charms) should be exceptional. Those pictured are solid 22k (minimum) gold repousse' Middle Eastern Tribal beads, circa 1918. I've used 18k diamond pave' beads; faceted sapphires, emeralds, & rubies; and akoya pearls. Ohhhh there's just _something_ about pearls all bound up and interlaced with leather!


 
I've looked at some YouTube videos about making macrame bracelets, and I think I'm going to give it a try. I recently bought the two bracelets in the attached pics, and I absolutely love them! The first is pyrite beads with a 14k charm in the middle. The other one is faceted rose quartz set in a 14k bezel. I really want to find (or make) a few thin bracelets to layers with these. I love the idea of using precious or semi-precious stones with macrame, and I think pearls would be fabulous--maybe gray pearls would work with my bracelets? Thanks for sharing your ideas!!


----------



## Threshold

^^  Very nice!  I have some similar in my inventory, and some silly ones in my shop.  Don't you just love the _feel _of pyrite?  But don't wear it with any stones that might have flint.  :devil:


----------



## periogirl28

lolakitten said:


> YW  (Love your Tosca btw!!!)
> 
> Oooo thank you very much, you are too sweet!


----------



## Candice0985

outfit:
bcbg black with white striations wraparound sweater
white cableknit angora eternity scarf- just because present from my mom yesterday, so sweet!
black dress from club monaco (long sleeves, scoop neck, and pockets)
grey tights
stuart weitzman 50/50 boots.

jewellery:
yellow diamond ring
1.5 tctw studs
dbty 3 diamond platinum on right wrist
layered on left: VCA YG 5 motif, VCA RG sweet clover, and Cartier charity bracelet with navy blue silk


----------



## periogirl28

Today I wore

Outfit
White scoop neck T-shirt
Khaki fitted pencil skirt
Leopard print flats

VCA sweet carnelian heart RG pendant
VCA sweet MOP butterfly YG pendant
Cartier Trinity Ring 

Instead of E-Ring and band
2 Carat oval Burmese ruby flanked by 2 oval diamonds (3-stone ring)
Cartier WG and YG wave rings


----------



## Tinn3rz

Just my wedding set and Tiffany earings


----------



## Threshold

This  with matching earrings


----------



## frick&frack

periogirl28 said:


> Today I wore
> 
> Outfit
> White scoop neck T-shirt
> Khaki fitted pencil skirt
> Leopard print flats
> 
> VCA sweet carnelian heart RG pendant
> VCA sweet MOP butterfly YG pendant
> Cartier Trinity Ring
> 
> Instead of E-Ring and band
> 2 Carat oval Burmese ruby flanked by 2 oval diamonds (3-stone ring)
> Cartier WG and YG wave rings



I would LOVE to see your ruby ring


----------



## darkangel07760

I am wearing my SS small Elsa Peretti open heart necklace... My WG Love bracelet... my SS Elsa Peretti open heart ring, and my SS Tiffany 1837 ring!


----------



## periogirl28

frick&frack said:


> I would LOVE to see your ruby ring


 
Here you go!


----------



## tatertot

Elsa Peretti silver bean necklace and earrings, Hermes diamond watch and wedding set on left hand and Sapphire ring (gift from hubby) on right hand.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Wedding Set and a Bal black triple tour.


----------



## gabz

wedding set
rhr
philip stein teslar watch w red patent strap
tiffany ss bead 10 mm studs
judith jack stretch bracelet w marquisite mickey mouse logo


----------



## shopaholic1987

Sterling silver bangle, sterling silver 5 strand snake bracelet, hand crafted silver band from local jewellers (in the process of building a stacking ring of blue moonstone, pink tourmaline and the silver band in the middle) and a Skagen s.steel watch.


----------



## frick&frack

periogirl28 said:


> Here you go!



thank you...it's GORGEOUS!!!  love the color, & it looks much larger than 2ct on you.  you must have teeny hands.


----------



## periogirl28

frick&frack said:


> thank you...it's GORGEOUS!!!  love the color, & it looks much larger than 2ct on you.  you must have teeny hands.


 
I wear a French size 49 on my left ring finger, I believe that is a US size 5.
I always enjoy the pics of your stunning jewellery collection, so coming from you, this is a lovely compliment. Thank you!


----------



## lolakitten

periogirl28 said:


> Here you go!



Wow, this ring is stunning!!!!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

periogirl28 said:


> Here you go!


WOW...gorgeous Burmese!


----------



## Threshold

skyqueen said:


> WOW...gorgeous Burmese!


 
It _is_ a gorgeous ruby, nicely translucent, pigeon-blood coloring, eye clean.  Let's hope its not Burmese though.  Or at least pre-embargo.


----------



## shopaholic1987

A simple sterling silver bangle


----------



## periogirl28

Thank you ladies, it is an old ruby from my late mother's collection, reset recently so I am not too worried.


----------



## Necromancer

periogirl28 said:


> Here you go!


 

It's gorgeous.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Just my wedding band and Tiffany earrings


----------



## KayuuKathey

Wearing my new Black Ceramic Watch with Crystals. [wishing they were diamonds! ]

And my Lucky Brand Small Snake Earrings.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Wedding band, JewelMint Friendship
bracelets, tiffany earrings, Bal triple tour leather bracelet


----------



## Lexus Princess

gabz said:


> wedding set
> rhr
> philip stein teslar watch w red patent strap
> tiffany ss bead 10 mm studs
> judith jack stretch bracelet w marquisite mickey mouse logo


Was considering a Philip Stein watch.  Do you find the watch helps your sleep as they claim it does?


----------



## gabz

Lexus Princess said:


> Was considering a Philip Stein watch.  Do you find the watch helps your sleep as they claim it does?



No but i dont wear it 24/7 like u r supposed to in order to feel the benefits
My mom has and says it made a bit of a difference


----------



## Samia

Two rings, white gold and diamonds- custom made
Tiffany silver Somerset bangle with a lock dangle, sorry I don't know the exact name.
Bangle from a local jeweler, a mix of silver and diamonds
Tag Watch


----------



## shopaholic1987

Today I'm wearing my custom made plain silver ring, diamond pendant and Folli Follie bangle.


----------



## shopaholic1987

Today I'm wearing custom made ring, silver bracelet and diamond pendant.


----------



## Ice_cold

Today am wearing a black-white diamond ring , my Trinity string bracelet ,and my Chanel J12.


----------



## PorscheGirl

Emerald cut diamond studs
Sapphire and diamond set in 18k WG RHR
David Yurman ring, quatrefoil collection, 18K YG double cable band left ring finger
Bulgari 5 band B.Zero ring 18kYG left middle finger
SS Rolex watch, Jubillee band, gray MOP face left wrist
Lagos sterling siver beaded X bracelet left wrist, birthday give from my daughters


----------



## Threshold

My Carrera Y Carrera wedding set and my  *B R O N C O*  earrings!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

appetite studs
green turquoise necklace (need to take a pic)
demantoid garnet ring
african emerald ring
stacked: diamond tennis bracelet, diamond bangle, titanium/18k bracelet


appetite studs







demantoid garnet ring






african emerald (fluorite) ring






stacked bracelets
diamond tennis bracelet






diamond bangle






titanium/18k bracelet


----------



## lolakitten

*Frick *- I love your studs!!!


----------



## frick&frack

lolakitten said:


> *Frick *- I love your studs!!!



thank you!  I thought they looked christmasy.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Vintage watch and my wedding band


----------



## mrs moulds

frick&frack said:


> appetite studs
> green turquoise necklace (need to take a pic)
> demantoid garnet ring
> african emerald ring
> stacked: diamond tennis bracelet, diamond bangle, titanium/18k bracelet
> 
> 
> appetite studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> demantoid garnet ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> african emerald (fluorite) ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stacked bracelets
> diamond tennis bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diamond bangle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> titanium/18k bracelet


 
As usual, your jewelry is amazing !!!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

^ I second that. The garnet and emerald rings are especially lovely. Is that type of garnet also called a tsavorite? I love those.


----------



## frick&frack

mrs moulds said:


> As usual, your jewelry is amazing !!!


^thank you!




Diamond Dazed said:


> ^ I second that. The garnet and emerald rings are especially lovely. Is that type of garnet also called a tsavorite? I love those.


^thank you!  no, the demantoid is from russia.  the tsavorite is from kenya (tsavo national park...hence the name).  the tsavorite is a brighter/bluer green.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

frick&frack said:


> ^thank you! no, the demantoid is from russia. the tsavorite is from kenya (tsavo national park...hence the name). the tsavorite is a brighter/bluer green.


 
Thanks for the info! I've never seen a dematoid garnet. Will have to be on the lookout. The color is really pretty. 

A tsavorite has been on my "wish list" for a long time...


----------



## periogirl28

Frickandfrack, I love your African emerald!


----------



## periogirl28

Today I wore
Elsa Peretti platinum and diamond starfish pendant
Elsa Peretti platinum and diamond wedding band
Emerald cut diamond solitaire ring
RB diamond solitaire studs


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> appetite studs
> green turquoise necklace (need to take a pic)
> demantoid garnet ring
> african emerald ring
> stacked: diamond tennis bracelet, diamond bangle, titanium/18k bracelet
> 
> 
> appetite studs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> demantoid garnet ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> african emerald (fluorite) ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stacked bracelets
> diamond tennis bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diamond bangle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> titanium/18k bracelet


 
Damn you, Frick...have you been holding out on me with that gorgeous african emerald??????????????????????
I'd wear that baby, for sure!


----------



## Blo0ondi

today i'm wearing my mum michele watch ad my chopard bracelet!


----------



## frick&frack

periogirl28 said:


> Frickandfrack, I love your African emerald!


^thank you!  I really like the shade of green.




periogirl28 said:


> Today I wore
> Elsa Peretti platinum and diamond starfish pendant
> Elsa Peretti platinum and diamond wedding band
> Emerald cut diamond solitaire ring
> RB diamond solitaire studs


^I'd love to see your emerald cut diamond (my favorite cut) & your starfish pendant if you have time to take pics.  I'll google the peretti pendant just in case...OK, that's beautiful!




skyqueen said:


> Damn you, Frick...have you been holding out on me with that gorgeous african emerald??????????????????????
> I'd wear that baby, for sure!


^:giggles: we need to live closer, & you need to stop holding out on ME.  I know you have more baubles that I haven't seen...


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> ^:giggles: we need to live closer, & you need to stop holding out on ME. I know you have more baubles that I haven't seen...


 
If I could take pics as great as yours, my pics would be all over the place!


----------



## periogirl28

^I'd love to see your emerald cut diamond (my favorite cut) & your starfish pendant if you have time to take pics. I'll google the peretti pendant just in case...OK, that's beautiful!

Hi here are the pics, sorry been so busy lately, usual rush for Christmas! The emerald diamond is not from Tiffany, I just used the pouch to prop it up!


----------



## lolakitten

periogirl28 said:


> ^I'd love to see your emerald cut diamond (my favorite cut) & your starfish pendant if you have time to take pics. I'll google the peretti pendant just in case...OK, that's beautiful!
> 
> Hi here are the pics, sorry been so busy lately, usual rush for Christmas! The emerald diamond is not from Tiffany, I just used the pouch to prop it up!



*Periogirl!* That Starfish pendant is my favorite Tiffany piece ever! 
Lucky you!


----------



## frick&frack

periogirl28 said:


> Hi here are the pics, sorry been so busy lately, usual rush for Christmas! The emerald diamond is not from Tiffany, I just used the pouch to prop it up!



thank you so much!

your diamond is AMAZING!!!!!  soooo gorgeous!!!  love the double prongs & heavy shank.  it really is the most amazing cut


----------



## periogirl28

lolakitten said:


> *Periogirl!* That Starfish pendant is my favorite Tiffany piece ever!
> Lucky you!


 

Thank you so much!


----------



## periogirl28

frick&frack said:


> thank you so much!
> 
> your diamond is AMAZING!!!!! soooo gorgeous!!! love the double prongs & heavy shank. it really is the most amazing cut


 
I have been looking for an emerald cut for a very long time and managed to get this one early this year. Very happy with the proportions and the clarity. We both share a love for the step cut, not always as popular as the RB.


----------



## Threshold

My Carrera Y Carrera wedding set, and my own creations...


----------



## restricter

My Padma Lakshmi Nav Cuff -- one of my fave pieces EVER.


----------



## Candice0985

gorgeous restricter!  what are the gemstones?

periogirl- I love both your necklace and that ring is TDF!


----------



## restricter

Candice, it has a diamond, yellow sapphire, blue sapphire, hessonite, pearl, coral, ruby, emerald and a tiger's eye.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Wedding Band


----------



## periogirl28

Candice0985 said:


> gorgeous restricter! what are the gemstones?
> 
> periogirl- I love both your necklace and that ring is TDF!


 
Thanks Candice, I love the pieces you wear daily as well!


----------



## periogirl28

restricter said:


> My Padma Lakshmi Nav Cuff -- one of my fave pieces EVER.


 
I can see why! Very cool!


----------



## jtc103

Threshold said:


> My Carrera Y Carrera wedding set, and my own creations...


 
Wow, is that your own creation?  I've always wanted to learn how to make my own gold jewelry, but I can't find any jewelry making courses that actually involves gold.


----------



## Threshold

jtc103 said:


> Wow, is that your own creation? I've always wanted to learn how to make my own gold jewelry, but I can't find any jewelry making courses that actually involves gold.


 
Thank you!  Yes, I designed & assembled the piece, including copper the chain maile.  The rest is copper with AAA lapis nuggets.  The set receive a lot of notice and compliments.  I like working with all materials, especially solid gold and precious gems, but even at wholesale, the supply costs have shot through the ceiling.  Still, I manage to make few every month or so, if I keep my eyes open and push my creativity.

There are hundreds of how-to steams on YouTube if you want to introduce yourself to the processes.  I love it!


----------



## lolakitten

HoF millgrain hoops
RG/Pink diamond ring
160cm Farandole necklace


----------



## supada1

I just got new ring from Valerie Jewellery. Totally LOVE it!!


----------



## frick&frack

sapphire pendant
sapphire studs with jackets
oval sapphire ring
aquamarine ring


sapphire pendant






sapphire studs with jackets






oval sapphire ring






aquamarine ring


----------



## shopaholic1987

Today I'm wearing my Amethyst pendant. I love seeing your pictures Frick. You have some lovely Jewels.


----------



## frick&frack

shopaholic1987 said:


> Today I'm wearing my Amethyst pendant. I love seeing your pictures Frick. You have some lovely Jewels.



thank you!  would love to see pics of your pieces too.


----------



## restricter

Today I'm wearing my new Stephen Webster Superstud Station necklace.  It's a little edgy for work but I felt a little edgy.


----------



## etk123

> sapphire pendant
> sapphire studs with jackets
> oval sapphire ring
> aquamarine ring


Your jackets make my heart flutter and your aqua makes me DIZZY!!!! Just gorgeous!!


----------



## gabz

wedding set
rhrh
philip stein teslar watch
judith jack ss mesh bracelet w marquisite mickey logo
tiffany ss 1837 bar earrings


----------



## frick&frack

etk123 said:


> Your jackets make my heart flutter and your aqua makes me DIZZY!!!! Just gorgeous!!


^thank you!



yesterday (monday) I wore:
gradient pink tourmaline/amethyst 14k earrings
diamond cross
RG rhodalite garnet ring
rubellite tourmaline/pink tourmaline ring


gradient pink tourmaline/amethyst earrings






diamond cross






RG rhodalite garnet ring






rubellite & pink tourmaline ring


----------



## Tinn3rz

Just ran out the door with my wedding band and nothing else.


----------



## immijenheap

These are my everyday peices 
Sydney Evan love ring and pave eternity bands with my grandma's old engagement ring:




Sydney Evan dream necklace and a diamond white/yellow gold butterfly




Michael Kors plastic white watch with rose gold




Tiffany and co heart tag charm bracelet




Saphire and diamond rhr


----------



## gabz

philip stein teslar watch
rings 
tiffany ss bead 10mm earrings (studs)
coach bangle


----------



## periogirl28

Today I wore

Rolex datejust SS and gold, diamond markers
VCA sweet MOP butterfly pendant
Tiffany 8mm pearl studs


----------



## KayuuKathey

Rosary Bracelet
Betsey Johnson Pig Necklace.


----------



## scott_f

i always wear two gold gold chains

a rope and a small gucci link with an italian horn on it

also wear my wedding ring and usually either a ring with my initials or a cross pinky ring

diamond studs or graduated hoops in my ears

a watch......and typically a bracelet of some sort as well

during the summer that will include toe rings and ankle bracelets also


----------



## gabz

stella and dot studs 
my rings
tiffany ss round notes pendant


----------



## Tinn3rz

Just a MK watch and my wedding band.


----------



## natters

i always wear the same jewellery everyday,

tiffany, elsa peretti open heart necklace
MK silver and rose gold watch.


----------



## shopaholic1987

Happy Christmas and Happy Holidays to you all!!

For Christmas Day I am wearing my Diamond journey pendant and a blue lace agate and silver bracelet to bring a frosty look to this surprisingly mild day.


----------



## shopaholic1987

Donna Karen for whatever it takes watch and simple custom made silver ring.


----------



## butterfly_baby

i got this for Christmas, love it so much. dainty and perfect for every day wear 

Elsa Peretti 0,7 Carat Diamond Necklace


----------



## Ratnapur

Sterling silver:

1. Hoop earrings

2. Watch, with sterling panther bracelet band; mother of pearl dial, with diamonds at some of the numbers

3. Necklace, wtih flower petals in amethyst; citrine center, surrounded by green tsvarorite stones (Xmas gift from hubby)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rolex
Diamond eternity wedding band
4+ tcw diamond studs
Van Cleef and Arpels Onyx vintage alhambra 10motif necklace


----------



## periogirl28

Today I am wearing 

Rolex
VCA Christmas limited edition pendant
Cartier Trinity ring


----------



## frick&frack

butterfly_baby said:


> i got this for Christmas, love it so much. dainty and perfect for every day wear
> 
> Elsa Peretti 0,7 Carat Diamond Necklace


^so pretty...what a great gift!








yesterday (christmas) I wore:
columbian emerald earrings
vintage red lucite necklace (no pic)
columbian emerald ring
burmese ruby ring
diamond bangle


columbian emerald earrings






columbian emerald ring






burmese ruby ring






diamond bangle


----------



## shopaholic1987

Today I'm wearing my Skagen watch, Folli Follie bangle and my Amethyst pendant.


----------



## Chagall

My wedding rings, Bezero white gold ring and Tondo fire pendant (Bvlgari) and my midsize rosegold two tone Rolex datejust with the brown dial, diamond #6 and staggered diamond besel.

Santa  didn't bring me a butterfly VCA Alhambra though!


----------



## Candice0985

1.5tcw diamond studs
yellow diamond RHR
YG VCA bracelet and sweet rg clover bracelet worn together
Bzero rg pendant


----------



## Shopgirlsh87

Hermes H Bracelet...if that counts as jewelry?


----------



## mrs moulds

Drop pearl earrings, .50 diamond stud 2nd hole in left ear, e-ring with 2 wedding bands, tiffany bracelet, Cartier watch and this beautiful necklage that my daughter gave me for Christmas.  It is a butterfly,the wings are fresh water pearls,the body have little danty diamonds, and at the top of the antenna's there are garnets and blue topez set in white gold!


----------



## mrs moulds

frick&frack said:


> ^so pretty...what a great gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesterday (christmas) I wore:
> columbian emerald earrings
> vintage red lucite necklace (no pic)
> columbian emerald ring
> burmese ruby ring
> diamond bangle
> 
> 
> columbian emerald earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> columbian emerald ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burmese ruby ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diamond bangle


 
The bracelet is AMAZING!!!


----------



## frick&frack

mrs moulds said:


> Drop pearl earrings, .50 diamond stud 2nd hole in left ear, e-ring with 2 wedding bands, tiffany bracelet, Cartier watch and this beautiful necklage that my daughter gave me for Christmas.  It is a butterfly,the wings are fresh water pearls,the body have little danty diamonds, and at the top of the antenna's there are garnets and blue topez set in white gold!


^I would love to see a pic of your christmas necklace.  congratulations on the hoops in your signature...they're fabulous!




mrs moulds said:


> The bracelet is AMAZING!!!


^thank you!


----------



## mrs moulds

frick&frack said:


> ^I would love to see a pic of your christmas necklace.  congratulations on the hoops in your signature...they're fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> ^thank you!


Thank you for the complement !  Coming from you is a major honor. I will take a picture of my necklace for you to see.  It is so usual, yet, beautiful. My baby did real good!


----------



## frick&frack

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you for the complement !  Coming from you is a major honor. I will take a picture of my necklace for you to see.  It is so usual, yet, beautiful. My baby did real good!



it sounds like something that I'd like a lot.  what a sweet DD.  can't wait to see it!


----------



## mrs moulds

frick&frack said:


> it sounds like something that I'd like a lot. what a sweet DD. can't wait to see it!


 

i have posted the picture of the necklage.  Sorry for the poor image. Took it with my I -Phone.


----------



## susu1978

tiffany bracelet, dior bracelet, tiffany cuff and the usual diamond studs


----------



## frick&frack

mrs moulds said:


> i have posted the picture of the necklage.  Sorry for the poor image. Took it with my I -Phone.


^it's very pretty from what I can see.  I can tell that the wings are pearls.  I know you must love it!






today (thursday) I wore:
14k pink tourmaline & amethyst gradient earrings
diamond/ruby heart pendant
RG rhodalite garnet ring
amethyst ring



tourmaline gradient earrings






diamond/ruby heart pendant






RG rhodalite garnet ring






amethyst ring


----------



## mcb100

-yellow gold diamond studs
-other earrings that are cute stars, and super cheap, I think they're from Claires?
-10k white gold bracelet with diamond accents
-silver diamond bangle
-silver "Dream A Little Dream" bangle from Tiffanys. 
-aquarmine, diamond, and silver ring


----------



## poshcitymom

effy blue and white diamond in and out hoop earrings.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Rolex
Diamond studs
Diamond wedding band
VCA 20 motif vintage Alhambra necklace- onyx


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday (NYE) I wore:
sapphire hoops
WG sapphire/aquamarine cross pendant
aquamarine ring
sapphire ring


sapphire hoops






WG sapphire/aquamarine pendant






aquamarine ring





sapphire ring


----------



## Italian_Gold

White gold ring with a bucellati style hand carved design from Florence Italy.  It was a very special Christmas gift . . . with no strings attached.


----------



## mrs moulds

Still wearing my diamond hoops that I got for Christmas.


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday (thursday) I wore:
stainless hoops
antique tibetan amber pendant on chinese turquoise
initial ring
XO ring



stainless hoops






antique tibetan amber pendant on a chinese turquoise necklace






XO ring


----------



## Hurrem1001

I've had a lazy day today, so the only jewelry I have on is what I was wearing when I went to bed last night. No wedding rings, no earrings, no nose stud no bracelets. Just two gold curb chains and a belly ring.


----------



## gabz

Today i wore tiffany ss bead 10 mm studs. My rings. And a thomas sabo bead charmbracelet and beaded hamsa bracelet and philip stein watch


----------



## Amandarin

- Left hand, White gold with white and yellow diamond ring I got as a graduation gift from my boyfriend when we were in the islands

- Right hand, Le Vian ring I got for my 16th birthday 3 years ago from my grandmother (http://www.cjewelryfashion.com/rings/le-vian-14k-gold-diamond-sapphire-amethyst-ring.html)

- Left wrist: Pandora bracelet; turkish evil eye bracelet I haven't removed not ONCE in almost 2 years from a visit to my grandmother in Izmir; St. Christopher bracelet my sister got costume made for my birthday last year.

- Ears: 8 white gold studs


----------



## Ratnapur

What I'm wearing now: sterling, small hoop earrings, and a sterling, panther-link band watch, with a MOP face, with tiny diamonds set at some of the numbers. I've been really sick for 2 weeks, and was just making a quick dash to the grocery store, so I didn't put much effort into it!

Now, tonight will be much better!  We're going to a party at the country club, a gift from my employer (it was supposed to be a Christmas party, but they couldn't get the room for any December dates).  I'm wearing a simple, black cocktail dress with short sleeves, and the 1st Nicky Butler necklace I bought (the one that fell apart on 12/31 at another party--I've repaired it). It's the amethyst, ruby, peridot, and turquoise one I posted a pic of.  Not sure about the earrings I'll wear, nor the bracelet; they'll be something sterling silver to coordinate, maybe with some rough-cut rubies in them. I want to keep them fairly simple, as the necklace is a bit gaudy.


----------



## purseinsanity

Right now I'm wearing my new RG Rolex, my RG Love, an eternity diamond anniversary band, and my diamond hoops.


----------



## frick&frack

yesterday (friday) I wore:
diamond drop earrings
diamond pendant
golden south sea pearl ring
yellow/white sapphire ring



diamond drops







diamond pendant






golden south sea pearl ring






yellow/white sapphire ring


----------



## Ratnapur

I'm beginning to sound repetitve!  We're going out to brunch with a social group we belong to.  I'm wearing the perdiot, ruby, turquoise Nicky Butler necklace AGAIN (I wore it to the fancy party last night), but with jeans, a peridot satin blouse (which matches the peridots beautifully), with a deep v-necked black cardigan that has a ruffle around the neckline.  I was going to wear a different necklace, but this one just looked so good with the green shirt. I am wearing a different bracelet, though: a bunch of matching very thin sterling bangles on my left wrist. Earrings: simple rough-cut ruby sterling dangles. 

I love the new trend in sparkly statement necklaces--especially for daytime wear.  Most women look lovely with a lot of sparkle around the face area. Paired with the right casual clothing, it looks refreshing for work (if appropriate), lunch with friends, etc. Tennis--not so good!


----------



## mrs moulds

frick&frack said:


> yesterday (thursday) I wore:
> stainless hoops
> antique tibetan amber pendant on chinese turquoise
> initial ring
> XO ring
> 
> 
> 
> stainless hoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antique tibetan amber pendant on a chinese turquoise necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speechless! Love this necklace!
> 
> XO ring


.     Everything is beautiful, especially the necklace!


----------



## Ellenpink

Diamond studs
Wedding and engagement rings
Yellow diamond pendent
Waiting on yellow soleste ring for right hand to return From sizing


----------



## frick&frack

mrs moulds said:


> Everything is beautiful, especially the necklace!



thank you!


----------



## cung

frick&frack said:


> yellow/white sapphire ring


 
love your ring. so classic and timeless.

I usually wear these to work and take them out when come home 
ring 
earrings
bracelet
necklace
cartier watch

the first four is changed everyday depended on my mood and clothes color, except my cartier watch.


----------



## frick&frack

cung said:


> love your ring. so classic and timeless.


^thank you!





today (wednesday) I wore:
tahitian pearl studs
tahitian pearl pendant
14mm tahitian pearl ring
black diamond ring
diamond bangle


tahitian studs






tahitian pendant






14mm tahitian ring






black diamond ring






diamond bangle


----------



## periogirl28

*frick&frack*, your pearls are stunning!


----------



## frick&frack

periogirl28 said:


> *frick&frack*, your pearls are stunning!



thank you!  I do love pearls.


----------



## gabz

philip stein teslar watch w red patent strap
my rings
tiffany ss 10 mm bead studs
thomas sabo beaded charm bracelet and something silver beaded bracelet w swarovski hamsa


----------



## elleestbelle

cartier tank f, wedding ring + e-ring, VCA MOP ear studs, murano glass bracelet i just got when i was in venice last week


----------



## Splurgeface

frick&frack said:


> today (monday) I wore:
> antique beduoin bead necklace
> stainless/diamond hoops
> tibetan red coral ring
> diamond cross ring
> 
> 
> antique beduoin bead necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stainless steel/diamond hoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tibetan red coral ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diamond cross ring



I ***LOVE*** your huge coral ring!  Coral is such a great stone - one of my favourites!


----------



## vintagefinds

Yellow gold open heart knock-off. One of my favorite pieces.


----------



## frick&frack

Splurgeface said:


> I ***LOVE*** your huge coral ring!  Coral is such a great stone - one of my favourites!


^thank you!  I love that deep red too.





yesterday (sunday) I wore:
pave hoops
tibetan turquoise ring
diamond cross ring
tibetan amber pendant & chinese turquoise necklace


pave hoops






tibetan turquoise ring






diamond cross ring






tibetan amber/chinese turquoise necklace


----------



## maskedcitygirl

black slacks with a black button down a la express and a necklace, nothing more nothing less

love the necklace, here's a quick pic


----------



## sirensrise

just my wedding band.  have a 3 mos. old so i basically gave up on it.


----------



## Ratnapur

If you go to my post, "Yummy", and scroll down to the last pic, it's the necklace you see at the top of the heart--where the curves point inward on a heart. It's a gorgeous necklace, which you can't really see the beauty of here. It's 14k yellow gold, with a mother of pearl center, with many small rubies and diamonds surrounding it. I think it's one of the top 10 beautiful pieces I own.  

I'm also wearing cooridinating drop earrings (no diamonds, and quite plain in style), and a 14kt engraved ruby bangle. (We went to to dinner, so I put some decent clothed and jewelry on--got out of the sweatpants I clean the house  in! )


----------



## twitspie

Frick&Frack you have beautiful jewellery!


----------



## frick&frack

twitspie said:


> Frick&Frack you have beautiful jewellery!



thank you!  (I have to say I love your wedding pic in your avatar.  your dress is gorgeous, & I'm obsessed with mehndi.  I hope to try it some day.)


----------



## Jewelleryfan

I love to provoke wearing lots of jewellery....Here is todays left hand......


----------



## Candice0985

today i'm wearing
YG VCA 5 motif
Yellow diamond pendant and ring
diamond studs

with:
club monaco dress pics here: http://bryancarle.com/2012/01/17/3-favorite-things-week-iii/navy-sophia-dress-club-monaco/
grey opaque tights
miu miu jewelled flats

my favorite "uniform"


----------



## gabz

David Yurman diamond confetti pendant
judith jack mickey mouse mesh bangle
esq diamond studed watch
tiffany ss bead 10mm earrings
my wedding set and right hand ring

a lot of bling today but my outfit is just a black denim pencil skirt and white long sleeved vneck t so v simple


----------



## laytiffany

I think I wear a lot of jewelry but my main everyday thing are my two yellow gold custom made bracelets. Both 18k yellow gold, one is a bangle and the other is a chain linked one with my name on it. Both made by my uncle. I have my promise ring that my boyfriend of 5 years bought for me for our first year together. It has really small diamonds ( maybe like 1/10 ct haha) but I love it. My nose stud is always in now. Before I wore a clear retainer in it for work. I want to get a real diamond nose stud one day. Not sure where though. And my newest item is my 1 ctw diamond stud earrings I helped picked but my boyfriend bought for our 5 years together. I try to wear these earrings everyday but some times I forget about them! I also have a tongue ring thats pretty much in all the time but I don't think that counts here hahah


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I'm wearing:

Diamond studs
Aquamarine pendant set in 18k YG - was my birthday present to myself and is actually my birthstone 
On my left hand - my engagement and wedding rings, both YG 
On my right hand - a diamond full eternity band set in platinum, it belonged to my grandmother and was given to me by my mother for my birthday 
Rose gold and white ceramic Michael Kors watch on my left wrist


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

Today I'm wearing diamond studs, pearl earrings, a bracelet and a diamond ring (yellow/white gold) 

I only have my webcam available so I won't waste my time trying to take decent pics of my earrings but here is my hand


----------



## KayuuKathey

Swarovski Crystal Snowflake Necklace
Mystic Topaz Round Stud Earrings.


----------



## ruby1234

My new Rolex DJ and Sapphire ring.


----------



## Ratnapur

*Necklace: large, checkerboard-factetted smoky topaz and sterling "y" necklace*

*Earrings: Matching rectanglular dangles*

*Bracelet: facetted, oval smoky topazes linked together in sterling*

*Diamond and sterling ring*


----------



## Ratnapur

ruby1234 said:


> My new Rolex DJ and Sapphire ring.


 

*The Rolex is beautiful!  And I am lusting over that ring!!!! What a gorgeous sapphire!*


----------



## Jewelleryfan

Today's stack.....


----------



## ruby1234

Ratnapur said:


> *The Rolex is beautiful! And I am lusting over that ring!!!! What a gorgeous sapphire!*


 
Thanks. The sapphire ring is my all time favorite. I bought the stone first from a gem show. It took me a while to find the mounting which sets the stone diagonally instead of the more traditional retangular way. The ring turns out to be very nice and I love it.


----------



## Threshold

ruby1234 said:


> Thanks. The sapphire ring is my all time favorite. I bought the stone first from a gem show. It took me a while to find the mounting which sets the stone diagonally instead of the more traditional retangular way. The ring turns out to be very nice and I love it.


 
The sapphire is gorgeous!  Is it Ceylon or....?


----------



## frick&frack

ruby1234 said:


> My new Rolex DJ and Sapphire ring.


STUNNING sapphire & love the setting too!!!


----------



## ruby1234

Threshold said:


> The sapphire is gorgeous! Is it Ceylon or....?


 
Yes. It is a Ceylon sapphire.


----------



## Ratnapur

*Earrings: 22kt yellow gold large filigree circle dangles, from India, "septa-ratna" ("seven-gems"), with tiny, oval white pearl dangles at the bottom. The stones are: emerald, carnelian, pearl, turquoise, ruby, garnet, and white zircon. I got these in India years ago.*

*Bangles: 2, 22kt yellow gold raised bumpy pattern, again bought in India years ago.*


----------



## DearBuddha

Wedding set, pearl studs, Michael Kors runway watch, and Pandora charm bracelet.


----------



## Candice0985

i'm wearing:
 left wrist: VCA 5 motif YG bracelet, DBTY platinum 3 diamond bracelet and Cartier silk trinity bracelet.

yellow diamond ring on right hand, diamond studs and St. Onge pendant


----------



## Bitten

Candice0985 said:


> i'm wearing:
> *left wrist: VCA 5 motif YG bracelet, DBTY platinum 3 diamond bracelet and Cartier silk trinity bracelet.*
> 
> yellow diamond ring on right hand, diamond studs and St. Onge pendant


 
Love the sound of this stack *Candice* 

I'm a bit blinged-up today: 

Diamond necklace like the T&Co Swing
Engagement ring
Canturi Cubism diamond stud earrings
Cartier two tone Tank Francais


----------



## whitepearl86

michele watch
judith ripka evil eye bracelet
carolina bucci bracelet
engagement ring
DY diamond x ring
Yellow Gold diamond RHR
and my yl zodiac pendant 

pretty much everyday wear


----------



## Candice0985

Bitten said:


> Love the sound of this stack *Candice*
> 
> *I'm a bit blinged-up today*:
> 
> Diamond necklace like the T&Co Swing
> Engagement ring
> Canturi Cubism diamond stud earrings
> Cartier two tone Tank Francais



nothing at all wrong with being sparkley


----------



## Bitten

Candice0985 said:


> nothing at all wrong with being sparkley


 
Haha, true!! 

I just occasionally HAVE to wear this necklace - it's a real compulsion and I don't want to leave it in my safe collecting dust or only wear it out for fancy dinners or whatever


----------



## rabbits

Just this today.


----------



## PrincessBal

YSL White Gold Arty ring


----------



## Machick333

What im wearing... Sydney Evants snmall disc and wing also, Hamsa necklace. 

More picks here 

http://www.thecurrentlyobsessed.com/2012/03/obsessed-necklaces.html


----------



## Candice0985

Bitten said:


> Haha, true!!
> 
> I just occasionally HAVE to wear this necklace - it's a real compulsion and I don't want to leave it in my safe collecting dust or only wear it out for fancy dinners or whatever


I think that's great! I rather see pieces worn then wait for a "special occasion"


----------



## frick&frack

I haven't been wearing much jewelry lately...






whitepearl86 said:


> michele watch
> judith ripka evil eye bracelet
> carolina bucci bracelet
> engagement ring
> DY diamond x ring
> Yellow Gold diamond RHR
> and my yl zodiac pendant
> 
> pretty much everyday wear


^your e-ring is beautiful!




rabbits said:


> Just this today.


^oh, I love this ring!




PrincessBal said:


> YSL White Gold Arty ring


^that is INCREDIBLE!!!!!


----------



## pinkboopy25

I'm wearing my usual pieces today. 

Diamond studs
Tiffany and Co notes necklace y/g
Tiffany and Co infinity ring y/g


----------



## whitepearl86

frick&frack said:


> I haven't been wearing much jewelry lately...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^your e-ring is beautiful!


thank you!


----------



## krawford

Rolex 18 kt gold presidents watch 31mm. Ippolita clear quartz earrings


----------



## rabbits

frick&frack said:


> I haven't been wearing much jewelry lately...



Before I discovered this forum, I wasn't wearing much either! Tpf-ers have been most inspiring!!


----------



## etk123

Princess studs, I think they are 1.5ctw, dh thinks 2ctw, we can't remember lol
Diamond halo pendant layered with Gucci little disc pendant
Love and Baby Trinity bracelets
Vintage Rolex
Wedding set and skinny diamond eternity rhr

I get teased for buying everything in 2s, I have twins and I can't help it! I'm wearing 2 earrings (Nothing crazy there, but goes with my theory), 2 necklaces, 2 bracelets, 2 wedding bands haha!


----------



## Jujuma

ruby1234 said:
			
		

> My new Rolex DJ and Sapphire ring.



I love your watch. Beautiful!


----------



## PrincessBal

Stack of random bracelets feat. Pandora






And my beloved Tiffany key necklace


----------



## periogirl28

While on holiday in Paris I wore:

Cartier diamond cross pendant on WG Chain
Trinity 3 gold rolling ring

or
VCA Christmas  2011 Chalcedony diamond Clover pendant
Hermes mini Clous RG ring

or 
Platinum wedding band from Tiffany
and Mum's 1 carat D colour solitaire ring


----------



## Jujuma

Small diamond hoop earrings(despite having lots of earrings, fashion and good) I usually wear these everyday. I feel funny in bigger earrings although I love them on others)
Diamond halo pendant, grandmother's 20" pearls
Wg Concord men's tank watch
Gray pearl and "diamond" pave bar bracelet
Wedding stack, sm diamond band, thin yg band, 3 stone diamond ring, diamond band.


----------



## Samia

Today I wore my Hermes Clic Clac, Tag watch and YSL arty ring


----------



## BertyT

on left hand-2 silver bracelets(one byzantine style, one solid link style), I usually wear these with my watch, also brown freshwater pearl and silver bracelet, my eternity wedding band along with aquamarine and diamond solitare and also small channel set diamond ring on index finger
one the right-blue topaz East-West ring(about 8 carat) and silver coil bead bracelet. 
Earrings-8 mm Tahitian pearl studs and omega silver necklace with white and black mother-of-pearl pendant
Wow..this seems like a lot..but I am not a minimal jewelry person


----------



## awlang

Diamond inside-out hoops in ears; diamond eternity band on RH, WG 4 diamond Love bracelet on RW, 3/4 diamond band, pave diamond eternity band, and engagement ring on LH, and SS Ball Engineer II watch on LW.


----------



## dzi

Red Saturday ! Have a great weekend !


----------



## ameerah

Jujuma said:
			
		

> Def works. Maybe that's cuz I layer a yg marquis dbty and wg dbty round 16" everyday(stones all the way around), usually w a rg 20" dbty Helen Ficalora with charms-yg J, rg Love w diamond, yg paw print, evil eye and non HF we bezel set diamond. I love layering!!



Very nice collection!


----------



## Wilmaerika

Daisy-shaped earrings  I totally love them.


----------



## PrincessBal

HRH Collection Original Cuff necklace is on my neck today


----------



## ameerah

Just my usual engagement and wedding ring. And a slim diamond band whose pair is with y mother &#128527;


----------



## wintersong

just my platinum DBTY C: keeping it simple aha


----------



## frick&frack

dzi said:


> Red Saturday ! Have a great weekend !


^great shade of red, & cute mani!




PrincessBal said:


> HRH Collection Original Cuff necklace is on my neck today


^love the way this looks with your casual outfit!




ameerah said:


> Just my usual engagement and wedding ring. And a slim diamond band whose pair is with y mother


^so sweet that you & your mother share that band.


----------



## frick&frack

went to a funeral earlier, & wore
black tahitian pearl studs with diamond jackets
black keshi pearl necklace (I need to take a pic of that one)
black tahitian pearl ring
black & white pearl ring


10mm black tahitian pearl studs with diamond jackets






14mm black tahitian pearl ring






black & white pearl ring


----------



## krawford

All I have on today is my Rolex midsize 18kt gold presidents watch with diamond bezel.  That is enough bling on it's own.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I wore diamond studs (0.30 ct), diamond solitaire pendant in yellow gold (0.25 ct), wedding set, MK watch in rose gold/white ceramic on my left wrist and new Tiffany's Elsa Peretti open heart bracelet in yellow gold on my right wrist. I love how dainty this bracelet is


----------



## tangowithme

The necklace I love most, given to me by my mom when I turned 18. It's all the more meaningful because Mom died last year. An aunt bought it in Istanbul about fifty years ago, when traveling to Turkey was still an adventure.

It's an oval pendant, quite large and substantial. Made of silver with such exquisite workmanship it looks almost like lace at first glance, with an oval turquoise in the center. I usually wear black, and the necklace looks great against that plain backdrop. A real eye-catcher I've received many compliments for.

Thanks, Mom!

If I wasn't such a computer dummy I'd love to post a pic... but don't know how. Deep sigh.


----------



## tangowithme

PrincessBal said:


> HRH Collection Original Cuff necklace is on my neck today


 
I love your look! Very, very nice. 

I don't wear much jewelry at a time, so what I do wear is usually "out there". Because my hair is short, one of my favorites is a pair of large silver earclips that are shaped almost like a banana. There's no need for anything else with those clips. 

Another favorite is a wide silver ring studded with about four rows of tiny pearls, placed randomly. There is a silversmith shop here in town where two women make the most amazing jewelry. Not the minimalistic look that's in fashion here at the moment, but pieces that make one go "wow"! The look that makes me go "gotta have, gotta have!". The kind of jewelry when wearing only one item is exactly what's called for.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Traveling this week.  These go with everything!


----------



## Candice0985

Cavalier Girl said:


> Traveling this week.  These go with everything!


  gorgeous!!


----------



## frick&frack

Cavalier Girl said:


> Traveling this week.  These go with everything!



beautiful classic look!  hope you have a wonderful trip.


----------



## Bitten

Cavalier Girl said:


> Traveling this week.  These go with everything!



So stunning - reminds me why I need some VCA


----------



## PrincessBal

Thanks ladies for the lovely comments  

Today I am wearing "only" this gold bracelet stack with a rather muted colour palette in my outfit - oh did i mention the crazy print pants? haha.. anyways I thought i'd share







and for those interested in the whole outfit:


----------



## skyqueen

Cavalier Girl said:


> Traveling this week. These go with everything!


Stunning CG!


----------



## skyqueen

PrincessBal said:


> Thanks ladies for the lovely comments
> 
> Today I am wearing "only" this gold bracelet stack with a rather muted colour palette in my outfit - oh did i mention the crazy print pants? haha.. anyways I thought i'd share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for those interested in the whole outfit:


WOW...love the pants. Tres chic!!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thanks, guys!  Today, I'm wearing diamond studs with an all gold 25 motif (20 necklace and 5 motif bracelet connected) with a 20 motif MOP necklace.

Hmmm, odd looking picture, taken sitting down, using Photo Booth.  Don't think I'll try that again!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Love the gold stack, Princess!


----------



## ameerah

PrincessBal said:
			
		

> Thanks ladies for the lovely comments
> 
> Today I am wearing "only" this gold bracelet stack with a rather muted colour palette in my outfit - oh did i mention the crazy print pants? haha.. anyways I thought i'd share
> 
> and for those interested in the whole outfit:



U are so stylish!!!!! Jealous much!


----------



## frick&frack

PrincessBal said:


> Thanks ladies for the lovely comments
> 
> Today I am wearing "only" this gold bracelet stack with a rather muted colour palette in my outfit - oh did i mention the crazy print pants? haha.. anyways I thought i'd share
> 
> and for those interested in the whole outfit:


^fun leggings & the bracelet stack looks very chic!




Cavalier Girl said:


> Thanks, guys!  Today, I'm wearing diamond studs with an all gold 25 motif (20 necklace and 5 motif bracelet connected) with a 20 motif MOP necklace.
> 
> Hmmm, odd looking picture, taken sitting down, using Photo Booth.  Don't think I'll try that again!


^the "flower" motif is so pretty!


----------



## Bitten

PrincessBal said:


> Thanks ladies for the lovely comments
> 
> Today I am wearing "only" this gold bracelet stack with a rather muted colour palette in my outfit - oh did i mention the crazy print pants? haha.. anyways I thought i'd share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for those interested in the whole outfit:


 
OM freakin' G!  *PrincessBal* you look amazing!!! And the stack is TDF 

Can I ask, did you take that pic yourself or is that done by someone like a street blogger? I'm trying to work on my pic skills :shame:


----------



## paruparo

daily wear is wedding set, watch, and love. i added a color by the yard in lapis today.


----------



## Samia

Today: Tag watch, Tiffany bracelet, Cartier Love ring, diamond ring


----------



## skyqueen

Samia said:


> Today: Tag watch, Tiffany bracelet, Cartier Love ring, diamond ring


OMG...your pic looks like it came from a magazine! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Samia

skyqueen said:


> OMG...your pic looks like it came from a magazine! Beautiful!!!



Thank you! But it was the iphone and the instagram app


----------



## Threshold

It's dog-park day, so I'm wearing just my wedding set. Top to bottom: 18k Hidalgo diamond band, 18k Carrera y Carrera swan, 18k custom Harriet Kelsall diamond band...


----------



## paruparo

PrincessBal said:


> Thanks ladies for the lovely comments
> 
> Today I am wearing "only" this gold bracelet stack with a rather muted colour palette in my outfit - oh did i mention the crazy print pants? haha.. anyways I thought i'd share


 
are those black bands the Goody hari ties that double as bracelets? i've been meaning to get those.. .and if that's it, im definitely headed to the store lol


----------



## PrincessBal

paruparo said:


> are those black bands the Goody hari ties that double as bracelets? i've been meaning to get those.. .and if that's it, im definitely headed to the store lol



Yes! They are great - almost too nice to wear as a hair tie!


----------



## PrincessBal

Bitten said:


> OM freakin' G!  *PrincessBal* you look amazing!!! And the stack is TDF
> 
> Can I ask, did you take that pic yourself or is that done by someone like a street blogger? I'm trying to work on my pic skills :shame:



Thank you  I really appreciate that you like my pictures! It is super important to me to have good shots on my blog so I am training my boyfriend, haha. He is not a professional in any way (me neither). We just do this as a hobby. I tell him what I would like the shot to look like and then he tries his best! I guess the key is a good lens and patience! Thanks again, your comment made my day


----------



## Bitten

PrincessBal said:


> Thank you  I really appreciate that you like my pictures! It is super important to me to have good shots on my blog so I am training my boyfriend, haha. He is not a professional in any way (me neither). We just do this as a hobby. I tell him what I would like the shot to look like and then he tries his best! I guess the key is a good lens and patience! Thanks again, your comment made my day



Well the shots are amazing so the two of you are def. doing something right!!


----------



## Threshold

PrincessBal said:


> Thank you  I really appreciate that you like my pictures! It is super important to me to have good shots on my blog so I am training my boyfriend, haha. He is not a professional in any way (me neither). We just do this as a hobby. I tell him what I would like the shot to look like and then he tries his best! I guess the key is a good lens and patience! Thanks again, your comment made my day


 
You'd never know it by my posted pics, but I'm a pro photographer (landscape, portrait, and dance/arts).  I agree with *PrincessBal* about good equipment and patience, also knowing your light.  That's paramount to me...  After skill, it's mostly luck.  In the days of actual film, I was lucky to get a usable shot in 500.  But considering it was 1-in-a-thousand, my average was pretty good (not to mention economical  ).

So yes, BRAVA!!  I love *Samia's* shot as well.  Nothing sends clearer messages than black-and-white (intentional or not)!  But that's mostly for gallery, not editorial.


----------



## paruparo

PrincessBal said:


> Yes! They are great - almost too nice to wear as a hair tie!


 
they DO look awesome! okay, running to the store now lol.


----------



## PrincessBal

Bitten said:


> Well the shots are amazing so the two of you are def. doing something right!!



Thanks! Sorry that i cannot be more precise about a "technique"!


----------



## Bitten

PrincessBal said:


> Thanks! Sorry that i cannot be more precise about a "technique"!


 
That's ok, I'm up for some practice


----------



## Bitten

Today I'm wearing Cartier tank francais watch, small model two tone, Canturi cubism diamond studs, with my e-ring and my diamond bracelet that's like the T&Co swing but is from Bluenile and in WG, rather than platinum


----------



## dzi

Chanel Camellia Ajoure Ring ... on a lazy raining Friday


----------



## dzi

Lazy Tues... posing today left hand accessories with my kate spade ipad flip case.

Hermes leather band + Love + 2-eye dzi
 Oooh .. and tiffany heart diamond ring


----------



## frick&frack

Threshold said:


> It's dog-park day, so I'm wearing just my wedding set. Top to bottom: 18k Hidalgo diamond band, 18k Carrera y Carrera swan, 18k custom Harriet Kelsall diamond band...


^very eclectic stack!




Bitten said:


> Today I'm wearing Cartier tank francais watch, small model two tone, Canturi cubism diamond studs, with my e-ring and my diamond bracelet that's like the T&Co swing but is from Bluenile and in WG, rather than platinum


^I LOVE your bracelet & earrings!!!




dzi said:


> Chanel Camellia Ajoure Ring ... on a lazy raining Friday


^the camellias on that ring are gorgeous!




dzi said:


> Lazy Tues... posing today left hand accessories with my kate spade ipad flip case.
> 
> Hermes leather band + Love + 2-eye dzi
> Oooh .. and tiffany heart diamond ring


^great combo, & your nail art is cute!


----------



## Bitten

frick&frack said:


> ^I LOVE your bracelet & earrings!!



Thank you!!


----------



## PrincessBal

Wearing my handmade friendship bracelets today. Not really fine jewellery but i guess its what I am wearing today! Im trying to get into the summer mood!


----------



## Machick333

On the Dainty ring trend bandwagon


----------



## PrincessBal

Machick333 said:


> On the Dainty ring trend bandwagon



they are beautiful! Where did you get them? I've been looking for some plain gorgeous dainty rings for a while now! xx


----------



## Ali7364

Machick333 said:


> On the Dainty ring trend bandwagon


 

Cute!  I love your watch and wedding set, BTW.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Wedding and engagement rings, Tiffany platinum pave diamond eternity band, diamond studs & Tiffany Diamonds by The Yard necklace


----------



## Samia

Today I wore


----------



## etk123

Samia said:


> Today I wore



Samia your diamond ring! It's beautiful, do tell all about it!


----------



## Samia

etk123 said:


> Samia your diamond ring! It's beautiful, do tell all about it!



Thank you! Let me try and remember I have had this ring for 8 years now, it was a gift from DH. Its 18k WG with Round and Baguette Diamonds, I really don't remember more details, will have to find the papers for more. And it was bought at a local jeweler.


----------



## ting915

Daily essential


----------



## Samia

Today


----------



## DearBuddha

Wedding set, Michael Kors Runway watch, Pandora bracelet, and orange and yg cz studs.


----------



## Andy Garcia

I'm wearing a 2ct  diamond band with a stainless Rolex submariner


----------



## butterfly_baby

this stack and a boring DKNY watch, only posting the interesting stuff


----------



## sam1175

Today's line up....Nixon watch, luis Morais thin stretchies, a piece of blue string and a pearl naz bracelet with Hamsa 
Love!


----------



## sam1175

Warring my fab ring... It's a daily essential!


----------



## dzi

Cartier ring + toy watch ... carrying a cute handmade tote bag. 

What a relax Good Friday (^_^)


----------



## dzi

frick&frack said:


> ^the camellias on that ring are gorgeous!
> 
> ^great combo, & your nail art is cute!


 
thanks thanks


----------



## I'll take two

Bulgari Lucea necklace ( big thanks to the lovely  Geminigal1 for the inspiration ),Rolex and VCA ring


----------



## sam1175

Ohh I am so happy today!!!! I received the coolest Vince Camuto cuff as a gift last night! Had to rock it!  So I paired it with my Ileana Makri evil eye ring and my standard Hoorsenbuhs heavy link ring...Lol hard to shoot or right hand when you are right handed!!! Uh can't wait for manicure night tonight... Need a COLOR CHANGE!!!!!


----------



## sam1175

I'll take two said:


> Bulgari Lucea necklace ( big thanks to the lovely  Geminigal1 for the inspiration ),Rolex and VCA ring


Love that pearl necklace! Whose is it?


----------



## sam1175

sam1175 said:


> Love that pearl necklace! Whose is it?


Oh wow just saw, bulgari... Beautiful. Love!


----------



## I'll take two

sam1175 said:


> Oh wow just saw, bulgari... Beautiful. Love!


Thanks . I can't see the picture (using an ipad) of your new cuff but am sure it is lovely .


----------



## ameerah

PrincessBal said:
			
		

> Wearing my handmade friendship bracelets today. Not really fine jewellery but i guess its what I am wearing today! Im trying to get into the summer mood!



Princess bal, im a fan of yours and want to watch what u wear everyday. How do i connect with u or get to your blog to see pics for inporation?!


----------



## ameerah

1.2 carat solitair diamond with my diamond bond from mom. Coach bangle bracelet. 






Diamond engagement and wedding ring and balmain dimaond studded watch.

Please bear with my bloated hands, as i am currently 30 weeks pregnant!


----------



## Samia

Today


----------



## Samia

I'll take two said:


> Bulgari Lucea necklace ( big thanks to the lovely  Geminigal1 for the inspiration ),Rolex and VCA ring


Your necklace is beautiful an looks great on you!


----------



## I'll take two

Samia said:


> Today


Thank you Samia .
Your pieces are lovely too !!
Would love to see a modelling shot of your ring as it seems unusual and pretty


----------



## I'll take two

ameerah said:


> View attachment 1673514
> 
> 
> 1.2 carat solitair diamond with my diamond bond from mom. Coach bangle bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1673515
> 
> 
> Diamond engagement and wedding ring and balmain dimaond studded watch.
> 
> Please bear with my bloated hands, as i am currently 30 weeks pregnant!


Lovely


----------



## Samia

I'll take two said:
			
		

> Thank you Samia .
> Your pieces are lovely too !!
> Would love to see a modelling shot of your ring as it seems unusual and pretty



Thanks, here is a mod shot of the ring


----------



## I'll take two

Samia said:


> Thanks, here is a mod shot of the ring


Thanks, it is very pretty I like the spacing between the diamonds/stones


----------



## Samia

I'll take two said:


> Thanks, it is very pretty I like the spacing between the diamonds/stones



They are stones in 18K white gold


----------



## Ratnapur

*Necklace: Nicky Butler sterling, emerald, pearl, green chalcedony, moonstone, turquoise (blue and green)*

*Earrings: white, large pearl studs*

*Bracelet: Ross-Simons sterling, sapphire, emerald, pearl panther heads*


----------



## Machick333

PrincessBal said:


> they are beautiful! Where did you get them? I've been looking for some plain gorgeous dainty rings for a while now! xx



hi i got it from ETSY from IndulgentDesigns


----------



## dzi

finally a peaceful lunch after a crazy long (4.5hr) meeting ... my tiffany ring today looks dull 

(( _ _ ))..zzzZZ


----------



## Threshold

^^  OMG  I lovelovelove the juxtaposition between your _gorgeous _Tiffany ring and the Mac D's, *dzi* !!!!


----------



## tamadi

Alexander McQueen Skull ring and double wrap bracelet, stackable rings from H&M, and Fendi Selleria bracelet


----------



## airborne

Skull ring/ stackables


----------



## frick&frack

dzi said:


> finally a peaceful lunch after a crazy long (4.5hr) meeting ... my tiffany ring today looks dull
> 
> (( _ _ ))..zzzZZ



very pretty citrine!


----------



## dzi

Threshold said:


> ^^  OMG  I lovelovelove the juxtaposition between your _gorgeous _Tiffany ring and the Mac D's, *dzi* !!!!



 yes! i also find the shot interestingly blend well.


----------



## dzi

frick&frack said:


> very pretty citrine!




Thanks thanks ... my son insists that is a barbie toy ring


----------



## Blythedor

Bal bracelet / Links skull bracelet / Tiffany bead bracelet with small heart charm


----------



## PrincessBal

Just my white arty ring today:


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Keeping it simple today - wedding set, diamond full eternity band in platinum as my RHR and diamond studs


----------



## neverenoughbags

dzi said:


> finally a peaceful lunch after a crazy long (4.5hr) meeting ... my tiffany ring today looks dull
> 
> (( _ _ ))..zzzZZ



I love it!


----------



## frick&frack

PrincessBal said:


> Just my white arty ring today:



love that ring!


----------



## Samia

Today wearing:





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

Samia said:


> Today wearing:



what a beautiful watch!


----------



## Samia

frick&frack said:
			
		

> what a beautiful watch!



Thank you! it's a Toy Watch

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## merekat703

Wedding set, Tourmaline/diamond ring, Tiffany beads bracelet, Tiffany RTT heart bracelet, Michele watch, Diamond Journey necklace, Tanzanite and diamond studs, diamond nose stud.


----------



## dzi

Today 

*&#65381;&#12444;&#65439;&#65381;*:.&#65377;..&#65377;.:*&#65381;'(*&#65439;&#9661;&#65439;*)'&#65381;*:.&#65377;. .&#65377;.:*&#65381;&#12444;&#65439;&#65381;*


----------



## Blythedor

Tiffany bangle


----------



## amelie689

My new Baby Trinity Bracelet from my hubby for my birthday!!


----------



## Monaliceke

PrincessBal said:


> Just my white arty ring today:



Love your ring


----------



## LVoeletters

Blythedor said:
			
		

> Tiffany bangle



Can I ask what's the diameter of the bangle? Did they have other options for sizes?


----------



## PrincessBal

Tiffany key necklace


----------



## neenabengal

No pics I'm afraid but I'm wearing:

Engagement ring - Kissing Diamonds ring
Cartier love cuff rose gold
Chopard happy diamond watch with blue croc strap
Tiffany Lapis Lazuli bean yellow gold necklace


----------



## Candice0985

diamond studs
yellow diamond pendant- new pear diamond set in YG (will post a reveal when I get back from Halifax on wednesday )
yellow diamond ring
VCA YG 5 motif bracelet


----------



## Blythedor

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Can I ask what's the diameter of the bangle? Did they have other options for sizes?



Hi , it had small/medium/large to choose, mine is medium 6.25", and this style also have another with rose gold heart , here is the tiffany website, all silver http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/ite...8158-r+101287458-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t&fromgrid=1.                                            Silver with rose gold hearts http://www.tiffany.com/shopping/Ite...5-p+5-c+288158-r+101287458-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## frick&frack

Candice0985 said:


> diamond studs
> _yellow diamond pendant- new pear diamond set in YG (will post a reveal when I get back from Halifax on wednesday )_
> yellow diamond ring
> VCA YG 5 motif bracelet


----------



## Samia

dzi said:


> Today
> 
> *&#65381;&#12444;&#65439;&#65381;*:.&#65377;..&#65377;.:*&#65381;'(*&#65439;&#9661;&#65439;*)'&#65381;*:.&#65377;. .&#65377;.:*&#65381;&#12444;&#65439;&#65381;*



Love your ring!


Blythedor said:


> Tiffany bangle
> 
> View attachment 1682050


This is so cute!


amelie689 said:


> View attachment 1682083
> 
> 
> My new Baby Trinity Bracelet from my hubby for my birthday!!


Love the Baby Trinity and looks great on you!


PrincessBal said:


> Tiffany key necklace


I love Tiffany keys and great outfit too!


----------



## ImustShop

Newly purchased rings! 






Sapphire Ring from a pawn shop.






The middle stone is a rose cut diamond.


----------



## frick&frack

ImustShop said:


> Newly purchased rings!
> 
> Sapphire Ring from a pawn shop.
> 
> The middle stone is a rose cut diamond.



GORGEOUS vintage rings!!!!!  I'd be thrilled to own either one.  congratulations on your great finds!


----------



## fraflori

Today


----------



## I'll take two

ImustShop said:


> Newly purchased rings!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1683547
> 
> 
> Sapphire Ring from a pawn shop.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1683551
> 
> 
> The middle stone is a rose cut diamond.


Beautiful congrats


----------



## celestewg

My Panerai watch with customised strap, pink croc.


----------



## airborne

2 modernist chunky rings
1 14k thin band ring
1 large ss chunky bangle
1 huge lucite amber bangle
1 thin ss modern bangle
14k dia/blue heart sapphire necklace


----------



## Samia

Today: Coach watch, CartierWG Love ring,
WG, amethyst, diamond ring and pendant 
Pandora leather bracelet






Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## airborne

from blog:
random vintage and designer pieces:

1 carved bakelite bangle, 1 plain bakelite
14kt gold/amethyst sterling bangle
sterling malachite rope bracelet
effy 18kt sterling blue topaz ring
Native American Indian sterling rope bangle
- YG heart sapphire/dia necklace


----------



## Threshold

24k, turquoise & diamond set:


----------



## dzi

Right: IWC watch & Cartier ring




Left: cartier love, tiffany 3-diamond heart bracelet  , tiffany diamond band and lazare diamond ring


----------



## Andy Garcia

A little too much today ha ha ha


----------



## hamid

Andy Garcia said:


> A little too much today ha ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1688164




Holy fu*k....Thats amazing. Where did you get them from? AMAZING!!!! the rolex is nice too...


----------



## celestewg

dzi said:
			
		

> Right: IWC watch & Cartier ring
> 
> Left: cartier love, tiffany 3-diamond heart bracelet  , tiffany diamond band and lazare diamond ring



Love the Cartier bracelet!!!


----------



## frick&frack

sorry I haven't been posting my things in here lately.  I haven't been wearing jewelry much recently, & when I do I'm wearing things I haven't taken pics of yet.






Samia said:


> Today: Coach watch, CartierWG Love ring,
> WG, amethyst, diamond ring and pendant
> Pandora leather bracelet


^your amethyst pieces are lovely!




airborne said:


> from blog:
> random vintage and designer pieces:
> 
> 1 carved bakelite bangle, 1 plain bakelite
> 14kt gold/amethyst sterling bangle
> sterling malachite rope bracelet
> effy 18kt sterling blue topaz ring
> Native American Indian sterling rope bangle
> - YG heart sapphire/dia necklace


^OMG...I LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE your bracelet stack!!!!!!!  LOVE the bakelite bangles.  LOOOVE the native american silver...is it hopi or navajo?  I'd love to see a better pic of the ring.  it looks amazing.




Threshold said:


> 24k, turquoise & diamond set:


^the color of high karat gold is so stunning!


----------



## Samia

frick&frack said:


> ^your amethyst pieces are lovely!


Thanks frick!


----------



## Samia

dzi said:


> Right: IWC watch & Cartier ring
> 
> View attachment 1687860
> 
> 
> Left: cartier love, tiffany 3-diamond heart bracelet  , tiffany diamond band and lazare diamond ring
> 
> View attachment 1687861



Love all the Cartier! And everything looks great together


----------



## Samia

Andy Garcia said:


> A little too much today ha ha ha
> View attachment 1688164



I like how you are wearing your rings!


----------



## Samia

Threshold said:


> 24k, turquoise & diamond set:



turquoise  is so pretty with gold!


----------



## Samia

airborne said:


> from blog:
> random vintage and designer pieces:
> 
> 1 carved bakelite bangle, 1 plain bakelite
> 14kt gold/amethyst sterling bangle
> sterling malachite rope bracelet
> effy 18kt sterling blue topaz ring
> Native American Indian sterling rope bangle
> - YG heart sapphire/dia necklace



Such a unique selection


----------



## orchid67

White gold Diamond studs , ring and necklace 
Pandora bracelet and a gold bracelet


----------



## Machick333

Hey simple today.... Ering and watch... Oh and little
Diamond studs


----------



## Andy Garcia

Samia said:
			
		

> I like how you are wearing your rings!



I was just playing around with everything I have lol


----------



## airborne

today's post
vintage sterling turquoise knuckle ring
sterling amber ring
designer mod sterling ring
wooden bangle
amber bangle or something
...


----------



## InimitableD

I'm wearing the same jewelry that I wear almost every day:

1. Engagement ring
2. Diamond solitaire pendant
3. Diamond stud earrings
4. Burberry watch
5. Tiffany ring
6. My high school ring (even though I've been out for eight years now, I still love it)

Sometimes I'll wear one of my Tiffany necklaces instead of the solitaire pendant, and I will occasionally wear my hoop earrings instead of my diamond studs, but that's pretty much it.


----------



## etk123

frick&frack said:


> sorry I haven't been posting my things in here lately.  I haven't been wearing jewelry much recently, & when I do I'm wearing things I haven't taken pics of yet.



We miss your bling :cry:


----------



## etk123

I'm boring these days. And I wore thin white gold hoops.


----------



## frick&frack

airborne said:


> thank yous , the extra pics are for F&F (the other hand i wore a ruby/diamond, 18kt ring w/ Marc Jacobs watch   ...ITA Effy is one of my favorite jewelry designer (I collect many pieces made by him), his stuff exceeds quality + he make such amazing pieces. i was drawn to him years ago.


^AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

I love your style.  I'm DYING!!!  BOTH rings are spectacular.  my head is spinning.  the color of those rubies is gorgeous on you.  I love effy too.  I only have 2 pieces...a ring & a cross pendant.




airborne said:


> today's post
> vintage sterling turquoise knuckle ring
> sterling amber ring
> designer mod sterling ring
> wooden bangle
> amber bangle or something


^   you realize we have very similar jewelry style, right?  I LOVE EVERY SINGLE THING YOU'RE WEARING!!!  holy cow...don't ever let me know where you live.  I will not be able to help myself...I will try on everything you have & probably stuff some of it into my pockets.  I think that mystery bangle is some kind of tortoise pattern.  I LOVE that huge turquoise ring.  you put everything together wonderfully.  I'm gushing on & on, aren't I?  just bravo to you & your style 




etk123 said:


> We miss your bling :cry:


^ I need to take some new pics...




etk123 said:


> I'm boring these days. And I wore thin white gold hoops.


^your wedding stack is beautiful & looks great on your hand!


----------



## dzi

Sunday ... Jus VCA ring and Rolex daytona


----------



## Threshold

Samia said:


> turquoise  is so pretty with gold!



Thanks!  I agree.  I am enjoying the renaissance of ancient Silk Road designs.  But I must say I also enjoy my Navajo sterling and turquoise pieces as well.  The bracelet and ring are signature pieces by Alvin Yellowhorse, the earrings and eagle motif necklace are by H. Spencer...


----------



## airborne

amazing pieces  the turquoise ring


----------



## airborne

frick&frack said:


> thank you


----------



## Samia

etk123 said:


> I'm boring these days. And I wore thin white gold hoops.



Love bracelet


----------



## Samia

dzi said:


> Sunday ... Jus VCA ring and Rolex daytona



Your pics have convinced me to get this ring!


----------



## Samia

Today wearing:












Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## etk123

Samia said:


> Today wearing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Your new watch is here! It's so pretty, do you love it? I love both of your arms today.


----------



## etk123

Threshold said:


> Thanks!  I agree.  I am enjoying the renaissance of ancient Silk Road designs.  But I must say I also enjoy my Navajo sterling and turquoise pieces as well.  The bracelet and ring are signature pieces by Alvin Yellowhorse, the earrings and eagle motif necklace are by H. Spencer...



Works of art!


----------



## Samia

etk123 said:
			
		

> Your new watch is here! It's so pretty, do you love it? I love both of your arms today.



Thanks! Yes I do love it a lot and it looks really good in looks and quality for something I paid $ 200 for

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Threshold

etk123 said:


> Works of art!



Thank you.  Aren't they, though?  It pays to do a bit of research.  I mean, if one is willing to spend the money, then it's good to look for high quality, let alone investment pieces.  And its especially important to look for _authentic _Native American jewelry.  I've seen knock-offs coming in from all over the globe, but predominately from Asia.  Fortunately, Federal laws prohibit these from being sold as "Native American" or "American Indian", though I'm sure some might slip through the cracks.

My eagle was a Mothers Day prezzie from my son many years ago.


----------



## dzi

Samia said:


> Your pics have convinced me to get this ring!



Go go go get it! it is such a friendly ring which gel well in any dressing mood


----------



## Samia

dzi said:


> Go go go get it! it is such a friendly ring which gel well in any dressing mood



Actually I did go to VCA but they didn't have one in my size! I need to decide on what I want RG or WG and order one 
What do you think?


----------



## airborne

Random sterling pieces, chunky turquoise ring, Coach watch


----------



## airborne




----------



## Wilmaerika

Pearl studs and a big pearl necklace.


----------



## peppermint tea

* Cartier YG Love bangle
* WG diamond studs
* YG diamond solitaire pendant


----------



## dzi

Samia said:


> Actually I did go to VCA but they didn't have one in my size! I need to decide on what I want RG or WG and order one
> What do you think?



l love both but WG goes well with my skin color.


----------



## Samia

Today wearing 










Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## PrincessBal

Anne Klein diamond watch and some random chain stacking bracelets


----------



## airborne

chunky sterling rings and cuff bracelets


----------



## dzi

realized i forgot to wear my watch out today (T ^ T) 

Hermes lock bracelet.


----------



## Threshold

More prezzies from Turkey, just arrived!!


----------



## Muslickz

square 1/2ct studs 
gold oval hoops 
cherish bracelet 

-M


----------



## Samia

dzi said:
			
		

> realized i forgot to wear my watch out today (T ^ T)
> 
> Hermes lock bracelet.



This is so beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Samia

Great jewels everyone!


----------



## Threshold

airborne said:


> chunky sterling rings and cuff bracelets



*
airborne*, these are incredibly _beautiful _pieces!!


----------



## airborne

thanks


Threshold said:


> *
> airborne*, these are incredibly _beautiful _pieces!!


----------



## frick&frack

Threshold said:


> Thanks!  I agree.  I am enjoying the renaissance of ancient Silk Road designs.  But I must say I also enjoy my Navajo sterling and turquoise pieces as well.  The bracelet and ring are signature pieces by Alvin Yellowhorse, the earrings and eagle motif necklace are by H. Spencer...


^great bracelet & ring!




Samia said:


> Today wearing:


^that blue dial really pops!




PrincessBal said:


> Anne Klein diamond watch and some random chain stacking bracelets


^pretty stack...what a great pic!




airborne said:


> chunky sterling rings and cuff bracelets


^what country is are the pieces on your right hand from?  so cool.




dzi said:


> realized i forgot to wear my watch out today (T ^ T)
> 
> Hermes lock bracelet.


^what a lovely bracelet!




Threshold said:


> More prezzies from Turkey, just arrived!!


^that high karat gold is beautiful!


----------



## Threshold

Thanks times _two_, *frick&frack* !


----------



## airborne

Thanks so much F&F , the sterling turquoise piece is a vtg Native American piece (said to be dated back to 30 years) purchased at one of my favorite vs which ive showcased on my blog, as well as the sterling malachite bangle. xx



frick&frack said:


> ^great bracelet & ring!
> 
> 
> 
> ^that blue dial really pops!
> 
> 
> 
> ^pretty stack...what a great pic!
> 
> 
> 
> ^what country is are the pieces on your right hand from?  so cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ^what a lovely bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> ^that high karat gold is beautiful!


----------



## airborne

Elizabeth and James Robert Lee Morris Sterling double finger feather ring
and random sterling bangles/cuffs


----------



## Samia

Today I wore MK watch, RG & WG Cartier Love rings, Tiffany bracelet and my other no brand bracelet. Also the little butterfly diamond pendant 











Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Samia

airborne said:


> Elizabeth and James Robert Lee Morris Sterling double finger feather ring
> and random sterling bangles/cuffs


----------



## dzi

Tonight ... Bling bling ... with MK watch , RG and WG love bracelets on another hand.
&#9734;*:.&#65377;. o(&#8807;v&#8806o .&#65377;.:*&#9734;


----------



## Machick333

Just me Sydney Evans wing necklace an come dainty rings


----------



## airborne

Samia said:


>


 thanks dear 



dzi said:


> Tonight ... Bling bling ... with MK watch , RG and WG love bracelets on another hand.
> &#9734;*:.&#65377;. o(&#8807;v&#8806o .&#65377;.:*&#9734;


 love the YG artsy ring


----------



## dzi

airborne said:
			
		

> love the YG artsy ring



&#9734;&#12316;&#65288;&#12445;&#12290;&part;&#65289;thanks , that is Chanel camelia


----------



## Samia

dzi said:
			
		

> &#9734;&#12316;&#65288;&#12445;&#12290;&part;&#65289;thanks , that is Chanel camelia



The camellia is gorgeous! You mind telling me if possible how much it retails for?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## lgao4




----------



## dzi

Samia said:


> The camellia is gorgeous! You mind telling me if possible how much it retails for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



samia, sorry i bought this ring (i think) 3+ yrs back and i can't recall the price tag.


----------



## FleurCherie_9

What I'm wearing today 





Diamond ring





Tennis bracelet 
Links of London sweetie bracelet
Tiffany & co double bangle 




Gucci watch




Diamond studs

Thankyou for letting me share


----------



## PrincessBal

Not wearing it today but I wore it for date night last friday: my tiffany key once again! It's just so pretty


----------



## Onebagtoomany

No photo but wearing diamond studs, .25 diamond solitaire pendant, rose gold MK watch, YG wedding set and Cartier Trinity ring in the classic size on my right hand today


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
ESQ Diamond Bezel Watch
Tiffany & Co. Pearl Studs


----------



## airborne

light day today, as my love for sterling has been non stop lately, swopped it out with some yg with gemstones today.
designer pieces ...
14k gold diamond emerald ring
14k gold chunky dome mult-gemstone ring
14k gold multigemstone bracelet bangle
14k gold solid macaroni bracelet 
 ...per blog


----------



## etk123

And diamond studs that I just couldn't get in the pic. Sorry it's blurry, Iphone, obviously... And my bead bracelets are tri color, I'm trying lol!


----------



## Samia

Today on the left hand






And on the right hand was my RG love ring only


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
ESQ Diamond Bezel Watch
SS Honora Blk Pearl Drop Earrings


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Going simple today..........

Diamond stud earrings
ER with eternity band on left hand
Michael Beaudry yellow diamond/white diamond eternity band on right hand
Hermes Cape Cod GM automatic watch


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond studs
Tiffany DBTY in YG 
Wedding set on left hand
Cartier Trinity ring in classic size on right hand


----------



## DearBuddha

Diamond wedding set
Sterling Silver earrings I got in Mexico
Michael Kors watch
Sterling Silver "evil eye" bracelet I got in Jerusalem


----------



## skyqueen

etk123 said:


> And diamond studs that I just couldn't get in the pic. Sorry it's blurry, Iphone, obviously... And my bead bracelets are tri color, I'm trying lol!


Your e-ring looks stunning!
I love this thread!!!


----------



## alice87

PrincessBal said:


> Just my white arty ring today:



Beautiful handbag, who is the designer?


----------



## airborne

Some native vintage sterling pieces/ one 14k gold band - i like to wear many pieces at once so here are some pics


----------



## airborne

airborne said:


> Some native vintage sterling pieces/ one 14k gold band - i like to wear many pieces at once so here are some pics


----------



## Sweetyqbk

=) while apartment shopping


----------



## angii

Sweetyqbk said:


> =) while apartment shopping


Love your watch! Is that midsize 32mm?


----------



## etoupebirkin

Sweetyqbk said:


> =) while apartment shopping



Holy Moly!!! Is that what I think you are wearing on your middle finger. Tell me yes that it's the Cartier Trinity in Pink, Yellow and White diamonds.

It's one of my favorite rings of all time.

It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

angii said:
			
		

> Love your watch! Is that midsize 32mm?



Thank you. I just got it last week =).   It's a midsize 31mm datejust in rose gold and steel with 24 diamond bezel chocolate face


----------



## Sweetyqbk

etoupebirkin said:
			
		

> Holy Moly!!! Is that what I think you are wearing on your middle finger. Tell me yes that it's the Cartier Trinity in Pink, Yellow and White diamonds.
> 
> It's one of my favorite rings of all time.
> 
> It's gorgeous!!!



Yes but it's so dirty now that I look at the pictures. I feel embarrassed lol


----------



## PrincessBal

alice87 said:


> Beautiful handbag, who is the designer?



Oh thanks! Its actually one of the few non-designer handbags I own, I bought it from Zara last year!


----------



## DearBuddha

Diamond wedding set
SS "puzzle" ring
Tiffany and Co. "Notes" Charm bracelet
Michael Kors watch
SS Garnets by the Yard-style bracelet
Cheapie silver dangly earrings from Target


----------



## hunniesochic

Engagement ring. 
Jade and baguette pendant necklace.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum.


----------



## alice87

PrincessBal said:


> Oh thanks! Its actually one of the few non-designer handbags I own, I bought it from Zara last year!


A really nice one!


----------



## airborne

A fun post from today's blog entry.

random sterling pieces


----------



## antsgrl1119

Sweetyqbk, that ring is beautiful! I have never seen anything like it and it does not look dirty at all!!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
ESQ Diamond Bezel Watch
Pandora Hybiscus Earrings
Pandora Cord Necklace


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Cartier e-ring/wedding band
diamond stud earrings
rolex
pear shaped diamond drop necklace


----------



## Necromancer

Left hand: engagement ring and the two bands that go with it (I always were these three rings...rarely ever take them off for anything)

Right hand: large dendritic opal

Ears: yellow gold bezel set diamond studs

Wrist: Nightmare Before Xmas watch, and black, white and silver resin bracelet


----------



## hunniesochic

watch.
2 bracelets.
necklace.


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
ESQ Diamond Bezel Watch
Tiffany & Co Pearl Studs


----------



## periogirl28

Cartier Trinity ring (instead of wedding set)
VCA Sweet MOP butterfly necklace
VCA Sweet MOP clover bracelet
Hermes RG Mini Clous ring


----------



## Samia

kept it simple for work day today
Left hand





Right hand was my Love ring in WG


----------



## Blythedor

Pandora bracelet + Tiffany bead bracelet


----------



## Andy Garcia

Bvlgari ceramic band


----------



## hunniesochic

Blythedor said:


> Pandora bracelet + Tiffany bead bracelet
> 
> View attachment 1712066


lovely!


----------



## hunniesochic

Andy Garcia said:


> Bvlgari ceramic band
> 
> View attachment 1712406


very nice.


----------



## hunniesochic

watch.
bracelet.
necklace.


----------



## Blythedor

hunniesochic said:
			
		

> lovely!



Thank you


----------



## skyqueen

.76 H/VS2 diamond bezel necklace


----------



## susu1978

Me today 
Left hand : furla watch,cartier bracelet and sterling bracelet
Right hand : swedish brand ring,dior ring,tiffany ring and honora bracelet


----------



## airborne

very nice susu1978!!


----------



## Ratnapur

Rosaline necklace: sterling, freshwater pearls, turquoise, amber. Stelring pearl/turquoise dangle earrings. Turquoise beaded bracelet.

Here' a pic from their catalog:

http://www.rosalinejewelry.com/product-gallery.asp

rosalinejewelry.com/images/product-gallery8.jpg (It's the 11th pice; young gal, brown hair, 3/4 view, laughing. It htink it's after the woman by the piano!


----------



## susu1978

airborne said:
			
		

> very nice susu1978!!



b-)


----------



## frick&frack

Blythedor said:


> Pandora bracelet + Tiffany bead bracelet


^cute little stack!




Andy Garcia said:


> Bvlgari ceramic band


^what a great band!




skyqueen said:


> .76 H/VS2 diamond bezel necklace


^GORGEOUS!!!  love a bezel-set pendant.




susu1978 said:


> Me today
> Left hand : furla watch,cartier bracelet and sterling bracelet
> Right hand : swedish brand ring,dior ring,tiffany ring and honora bracelet


^beautiful jewelry today!  that honora bracelet is my favorite thing that you're wearing today...love the turquoise skin with the pearls.


----------



## Blythedor

frick&frack said:
			
		

> ^cute little stack!
> 
> ^what a great band!
> 
> ^GORGEOUS!!!  love a bezel-set pendant.
> 
> ^beautiful jewelry today!  that honora bracelet is my favorite thing that you're wearing today...love the turquoise skin with the pearls.



Thanks


----------



## hunniesochic

Bracelet. 
Necklace.


----------



## airborne

chunky sterling ball ring 
large chunky sterling abstract ring
chunky amber bangle


----------



## Blythedor

hunniesochic said:


> lovely!


 
Thank you


----------



## Samia

Wearing the usual so not going to bore you all with pics
left hand: MK watch and RG Cartier Love ring
right hand: WG Cartier Love ring, Tiffany bracelet, pandora leather pink bracelet


----------



## bags and bijoux

Wearing my white gold diamond pendant and Skagen watch.


----------



## Candice0985

same old, same old 

5 motif VCA YG bracelet
cartier trinity silk bracelet-  both on left wrist.

yellow diamond ring on right hand
yellow diamond bezel necklace
diamond studs.

wearing:
silk dress in abstract print (black, purple, green coloured)
mint colour wilfrid cardigan 
black tights and black miu miu jewelled ballet flats
prada taupe coloured bag.


----------



## Samia

Candice0985 said:


> same old, same old
> 
> 5 motif VCA YG bracelet
> cartier trinity silk bracelet-  both on left wrist.
> 
> yellow diamond ring on right hand
> yellow diamond bezel necklace
> diamond studs.
> 
> wearing:
> silk dress in abstract print (black, purple, green coloured)
> mint colour wilfrid cardigan
> black tights and black miu miu jewelled ballet flats
> prada taupe coloured bag.



I want to see a pic of your 5 motif VCA YG bracelet please!


----------



## Candice0985

Samia said:


> I want to see a pic of your 5 motif VCA YG bracelet please!


I have soo many pics floating around of this bracelet LOL but i'll post one more


----------



## Samia

Candice0985 said:


> I have soo many pics floating around of this bracelet LOL but i'll post one more
> View attachment 1714939



Thank you!


----------



## Candice0985

Samia said:


> Thank you!


no prob


----------



## swee7bebe

Tiffany bead earrings
Roberto Coin tiny treasures star necklace
Tiffany bead bracelet
Pandora bracelet
Chanel J12 watch
Tiffany ering


----------



## airborne

vtg sterling turquoise/serpent ring (simpler than usual)


----------



## airborne

airborne said:


> vtg sterling turquoise/serpent ring (simpler than usual)


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
ESQ Diamond Bezel Watch
Forever21 earrings
Pandora rings


----------



## hunniesochic

just a bracelet today.


----------



## mrs moulds

My e-ring with wedding band, Tiffany bead bracelet, Tiffany ring on my right pinky and no earrings.


----------



## frick&frack

airborne said:


> vtg sterling turquoise/serpent ring (simpler than usual)


love that turquoise ring so much it hurts!


----------



## airborne

thank you my dear, you're always so sweet


frick&frack said:


> love that turquoise ring so much it hurts!


----------



## gabz

wedding set (white gold, diamonds), platinum and diamond rhr, yellow and white gold two-tone hoops, and a stella and dot gold tone serpent bracelet


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I'm wearing .50 diamond cluster earrings, .25 diamond solitaire pendant and on my

Left hand: wedding set, rose gold MK watch
Right hand: new Tiffany 1837 wide ring in yellow gold on third finger


----------



## airborne

Chunky designer sterling geo ring
Fendi black leather band watch
14kt band
sterling sunshine bracelet
chunky sterling name plate bracelet
sterling artsy bracelet 
sterling turquoise necklace


----------



## twitspie

Heya Ladies!  For some reason I have only just seen this post!!!  

I am wearing my 1ctw diamond studs, tiffany circle diamond pendant, engagement and eternity ring and my shared prong bangle   my daily staples really.

I will post photos tomorrow   or there are photos on my blog too!


----------



## *emma*

Ebel diamond Beluga watch
Hermes chalk clic clac
VCA mop earclips
VCA Magic mop pendant
ering


----------



## dzi

Today on my right hand is Tiff & Co. Elsa Peretti Aegean Toggle Bracelet ... sorry for the tarnish stain  going to buy silver polishing cloth this weekend:


----------



## Samia

dzi said:


> Today on my right hand is Tiff & Co. Elsa Peretti Aegean Toggle Bracelet ... sorry for the tarnish stain  going to buy silver polishing cloth this weekend:



I love the pictures!


----------



## dzi

Samia said:
			
		

> I love the pictures!



always happy to know pple love my composure (^-^) thanks thanks


----------



## Samia

Today I am wearing


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I am wearing my Tiffany diamond key charm in yellow gold on a 24" chain, layered with my Tiff DBTY in yellow gold on an 18" chain, .30 diamond studs, Gucci stainless steel watch on left hand together with wedding set and Tiff 1837 ring in yellow gold on right hand index finger


----------



## mbayliss

Samia,

I LOVE your bracelet!!  Is that something you purchased online?  I've been drooling over one like the Blonde Salad has (hers was purchased in Thailand).  I'm sorry to be so nosy, but your bracelet is lovely!

Thanks!!



Samia said:


> Today I am wearing


----------



## Samia

mbayliss said:


> Samia,
> 
> I LOVE your bracelet!!  Is that something you purchased online?  I've been drooling over one like the Blonde Salad has (hers was purchased in Thailand).  I'm sorry to be so nosy, but your bracelet is lovely!
> 
> Thanks!!



You mean the one with black pearls? I purchased it locally at a jeweler here.
And don't worry, I don't mind telling you, its on 18k white gold..where I live, Bahrain, it is famous for pearl diving and we have amazing pearls here, but I am not very sure if this is a local one. Sorry I have had it forever and don't know any more details


----------



## mbayliss

Thanks so much for the info...I live in Atlanta, GA and have been quite interested in purchasing a similar bracelet - the only place I've seen something similar is Tiffany & Co.  Maybe it's time for me to do some international traveling...and jewelry purchasing 




Samia said:


> You mean the one with black pearls? I purchased it locally at a jeweler here.
> And don't worry, I don't mind telling you, its on 18k white gold..where I live, Bahrain, it is famous for pearl diving and we have amazing pearls here, but I am not very sure if this is a local one. Sorry I have had it forever and don't know any more details


----------



## dzi

on my neck -- Tiffany Platinum Aquamarine pendant.


----------



## swee7bebe

My tiny diamond angel necklace. My coworker brought it back from India for me.


----------



## hunniesochic

my necklace and pendant
bracelet


----------



## einseine

WG Love bracelet and my new bracelet. I had the diamond studs not much in use (around 0.4 carats) remodeled into this Tiffany DBTY type bracelet.


----------



## bags and bijoux

Einseine I love White Gold!! Today I'm wearing my white gold diamond pendant.


----------



## Samia

einseine said:
			
		

> WG Love bracelet and my new bracelet. I had the diamond studs not much in use (around 0.4 carats) remodeled into this Tiffany DBTY type bracelet.



Beautiful! All the WG looks great on you!


----------



## GucciObsessed

Gorgeous! I love it all - especially your ring!


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> WG Love bracelet and my new bracelet. I had the diamond studs not much in use (around 0.4 carats) remodeled into this Tiffany DBTY type bracelet.


What a great idea...love it!


----------



## einseine

bags and bijoux said:


> Einseine I love White Gold!! Today I'm wearing my white gold diamond pendant.


 
Thanks! I love both - WG and YG. With diamonds, I might prefer white metals.



Samia said:


> Beautiful! All the WG looks great on you!


 
Thanks Samia! My left hand is for WG and my right one, for YG.



GucciObsessed said:


> Gorgeous! I love it all - especially your ring!


 
Thanks! LOOOvvee your e-ring, too!!!



skyqueen said:


> What a great idea...love it!


 
Thank you!! I always wear the biggest diamond studs...actually not so big, 0.85 each... and the smaller diamonds were just left in my jewerly box. I LOVE THIS NEW BRACELET!!! I'ts rather tight. It does not get tangled with the Love Bracelet.


----------



## Samia

einseine said:


> Thanks Samia! My left hand is for WG and my right one, for YG.


Then lets see the other hand too!


----------



## Samia

Today I wore:
Left hand






Right hand





And Earrings


----------



## einseine

Samia said:


> Today I wore:
> Left hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Earrings


 
Love your Love ring stacking! I want one (no, TWO!), as a RHR...

OK! The pic of my right hand! No rings.


----------



## Samia

einseine said:


> Love your Love ring stacking! I want one (no, TWO!), as a RHR...
> 
> OK! The pic of my right hand! No rings.


Wow! The right hand is equally gorgeous stack!


----------



## hunniesochic

Necklace.


----------



## KayuuKathey

i love the stacking on this page! 

 wore my Hermes Clic in Black with vintage Chronograph watch.


----------



## etk123

einseine said:


> WG Love bracelet and my new bracelet. I had the diamond studs not much in use (around 0.4 carats) remodeled into this Tiffany DBTY type bracelet.


 Einseine all of your jewelry is gorgeous!! I thought your left hand couldn't get any better, until I saw your right hand! So so pretty! I could really stare all day...


Samia said:


> Today I wore:
> Left hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Earrings


Gorgeous!! Your 2 Loves just make me happy.  And so does your watch and your pearl station bracelet and your watch and your H bracelet and your YSL ring and Dior bracelet and diamond hoops! I love it all!


----------



## Samia

etk123 said:


> Gorgeous!! Your 2 Loves just make me happy.  And so does your watch and your pearl station bracelet and your watch and your H bracelet and your YSL ring and Dior bracelet and diamond hoops! I love it all!


LOL! Thank you!
I normally don't wear so much, went out yesterday, my outfit was really simple so just accessorized a little too much I guess


----------



## bags and bijoux

Today I'm wearing my Tissot watch and my diamond pendant.


----------



## etk123

Samia said:


> LOL! Thank you!
> I normally don't wear so much, went out yesterday, my outfit was really simple so just accessorized a little too much I guess



No it's not too much! It's gorgeous! I have 5 rings, 2 bracelets, a watch, a pendant and 2 pair of earrings on right now, and I'm just in my pjs doing laundry lol!


----------



## Samia

etk123 said:


> No it's not too much! It's gorgeous! I have 5 rings, 2 bracelets, a watch, a pendant and 2 pair of earrings on right now, and I'm just in my pjs doing laundry lol!


Really! lol, that's good you wear your jewelry all the time, I take everything off the moment I get home.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

=) beautiful Saturday in NYC


----------



## citrinel

Today I am going to enjoy the sun with a boho look: wearing my turquoise floaty dress, beaded sandals and a leather belt to top it off. And the highlight - going to try out this new ring with the outfit. excite!


----------



## hunniesochic

My bangle.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## susu1978

einseine said:
			
		

> WG Love bracelet and my new bracelet. I had the diamond studs not much in use (around 0.4 carats) remodeled into this Tiffany DBTY type bracelet.



Love this


----------



## susu1978

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> =) beautiful Saturday in NYC



Love your cartier together


----------



## susu1978

einseine said:
			
		

> Love your Love ring stacking! I want one (no, TWO!), as a RHR...
> 
> OK! The pic of my right hand! No rings.



Love the vca in that colour


----------



## Bethc

Sweetyqbk said:


> =) beautiful Saturday in NYC



Love your jewels!  Just perfect!


----------



## einseine

Samia said:


> LOL! Thank you!
> I normally don't wear so much, went out yesterday, my outfit was really simple so just accessorized a little too much I guess


 
Same here!  I don't wear many jewerly pieces when I get dressed up.  YG bracelet layring is only for simple & casual attire.


----------



## einseine

susu1978 said:


> Love this


 
Thanks!!!  I really LOVE my new DBTY type bracelet!



susu1978 said:


> Love the vca in that colour


 
The VCA in onyx is REALLY versatile!


----------



## Candice0985

I'm wearing:

VCA RG sweet clover bracelet layered with 3 diamond tiff's dbty bracelet
yellow pear diamond pendant
diamond studs

grey marc by marc jacobs sweatshirt material dress
neon yellow cardigan from gap
black jewelled miu miu flats and prada taupe purse


----------



## susu1978

Me today


----------



## hunniesochic

Necklace.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Samia

Today:


----------



## etk123

For the Phillies game...I'm so excited about my new pink gold hoops to go with my pink Love band


----------



## pamella

etk123 said:


> For the Phillies game...I'm so excited about my new pink gold hoops to go with my pink Love band



Beautiful, love your pink gold hoops to go with your Love band!!!  I am loving
the "squared" hoop shape as it is perfect with the shape on the Love ring.
Thinking I need to find your hoops in YG to match my ring


----------



## pamella

Samia said:


> Today:



Fabulous pairing!


----------



## etk123

pamella said:


> Beautiful, love your pink gold hoops to go with your Love band!!!  I am loving
> the "squared" hoop shape as it is perfect with the shape on the Love ring.
> Thinking I need to find your hoops in YG to match my ring



Macy's!


----------



## pamella

etk123 said:


> Macy's!



Thank you!


----------



## skyqueen

etk123 said:


> Macy's!


LOL! 
Good job...gorgeous!


----------



## skyqueen

Samia said:


> Today:


Love your key necklace...delish!


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> Love your Love ring stacking! I want one (no, TWO!), as a RHR...
> 
> OK! The pic of my right hand! No rings.


OMG...yummy!


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> OMG...yummy!


----------



## Taneya

My 2 Loves and trinity bracelet :giggles:


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Taneya said:


> My 2 Loves and trinity bracelet :giggles:



Wow that looks stunning, your LOVE bracelets look super shiny!!!


----------



## Taneya

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Wow that looks stunning, your LOVE bracelets look super shiny!!!



Thanks


----------



## XCCX

First time posting here! Love this thread with pics 

Here is what I was wearing today:


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Keeping it simple today so apart from my wedding set I'm wearing:

.50 diamond cluster earrings in white gold setting
Diamond eternity band in platinum as RHR


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wow, that looks gorgeous - LOVE!



xactreality said:


> First time posting here! Love this thread with pics
> 
> Here is what I was wearing today:


----------



## Andy Garcia

Diamond band, diamond Cartier santos


----------



## skyqueen

Taneya said:


> My 2 Loves and trinity bracelet :giggles:


Classic!



xactreality said:


> First time posting here! Love this thread with pics
> 
> Here is what I was wearing today:


Welcome! Lovely pieces!



Andy Garcia said:


> View attachment 1728691
> 
> 
> Diamond band, diamond Cartier santos


I'll take the watch! LOL!


----------



## Creative_Mii

My favourite Hematite bracelets and earrings! I love the shine and substance on this stone.


----------



## Samia

etk123 said:


> For the Phillies game...I'm so excited about my new pink gold hoops to go with my pink Love band


Love everything!!



Taneya said:


> My 2 Loves and trinity bracelet :giggles:


Your Love bracelets look amazing!!


----------



## Samia

Andy Garcia said:


> View attachment 1728691
> 
> 
> Diamond band, diamond Cartier santos


Love your ring!



xactreality said:


> First time posting here! Love this thread with pics
> 
> Here is what I was wearing today:



Perfection!!


----------



## etk123

Taneya said:


> My 2 Loves and trinity bracelet :giggles:


Dream stack!


xactreality said:


> First time posting here! Love this thread with pics
> 
> Here is what I was wearing today:


Omg, your Sweet looks perfect!! My dh said no VCA for me until the kids are out of college. I guess it will be awhile, as we just started looking at high schools hehe! But I can still look!


Andy Garcia said:


> View attachment 1728691
> 
> 
> Diamond band, diamond Cartier santos



Gorgeous


----------



## etk123

Samia said:


> Today:


Gorgeous combo, your key is soooo pretty!


skyqueen said:


> LOL!
> Good job...gorgeous!


Thank you!


Samia said:


> Love everything!!


Thank you!


----------



## thimp

My black alligator CDC with lotus ring. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

thimp said:
			
		

> My black alligator CDC with lotus ring. Thank you for letting me share.



I was wearing my lotus ring tooo lol same hand different finger. For some reason I like it on my pointer finger


----------



## thimp

Sweetyqbk said:


> I was wearing my lotus ring tooo lol same hand different finger. For some reason I like it on my pointer finger



Your lotus ring is lovely! May I ask who made your lotus ring?


----------



## etk123

thimp said:


> My black alligator CDC with lotus ring. Thank you for letting me share.



Beautiful. Work of art!


----------



## swee7bebe

I found the silver cuff at a consignment store today =) on the other wrist I have my Tiffany bead bracelet that I've been wearing every day and my J12.


----------



## thimp

etk123 said:


> Beautiful. Work of art!



Thank you for your sweet comments!


----------



## Samia

thimp said:


> My black alligator CDC with lotus ring. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## thimp

Samia said:


>


Thank you, Samia!:kiss:


----------



## airborne

amazing  silver cuff! lovely combo today!!



swee7bebe said:


> I found the silver cuff at a consignment store today =) on the other wrist I have my Tiffany bead bracelet that I've been wearing every day and my J12.


----------



## skyqueen

thimp said:
			
		

> My black alligator CDC with lotus ring. Thank you for letting me share.



Oh, Thimp... that ring is amazing!!!


----------



## skyqueen

swee7bebe said:
			
		

> I found the silver cuff at a consignment store today =) on the other wrist I have my Tiffany bead bracelet that I've been wearing every day and my J12.



I can't believe you found that gorgeous cuff at a consignment shop!


----------



## frick&frack

thimp said:


> My black alligator CDC with lotus ring. Thank you for letting me share.


^gorgeous ring!  I'm a sucker for anything floral.


----------



## mikeyta

IMG]http://i1127.photobucket.com/albums/l633/miekyta/1337791424.jpg
I love tiffany jewelry, add one more bracelet to be a pair and this one is the last one of the collection.


----------



## mikeyta




----------



## tbbbjb

thimp said:
			
		

> Your lotus ring is lovely! May I ask who made your lotus ring?



Van Cleef & Arpels aka VCA


----------



## mousdioufe

this is what am wearing today, cartier yellow gold love bracelet, david yurman champagne citrine 5mm,cartier calibre on the left wrist 
cartier just un clou rose gold, diamond rope bracelet and cartier cuff white gold and the right wrist. cheers


----------



## Samia

mikeyta said:


>


Really like!! Would love to see a close up shot 



mousdioufe said:


> this is what am wearing today, cartier yellow gold love bracelet, david yurman champagne citrine 5mm,cartier calibre on the left wrist
> cartier just un clou rose gold, diamond rope bracelet and cartier cuff white gold and the right wrist. cheers



That is a lot of  Love  Love your stacks!!


----------



## Samia

Its so hot here that I don't feel like wearing much these days, here is what I have been wearing


----------



## mikeyta

thank you Samia, I will take a close up shot later


----------



## skyqueen

mikeyta said:


>


 


mikeyta said:


> thank you Samia, I will take a close up shot later


Looks lovely...I'd like to see, too!


----------



## thimp

tbbbjb said:


> Van Cleef & Arpels aka VCA


----------



## thimp

frick&frack said:


> ^gorgeous ring!  I'm a sucker for anything floral.





skyqueen said:


> Oh, Thimp... that ring is amazing!!!


Thank you! I love the VCA Lotus ring to bits! And it is so fun to wear!


----------



## tbbbjb

tbbbjb said:


> Van Cleef & Arpels aka VCA



I am sorry, if it is NOT VCA.  I thought it was.  I have been corrected. Please accept my apologizes.


----------



## Orchidlady

Michael Kors Black Ceramic Watch on my left
Hermes Pink Clic Clac GM Bracelet and
David Yurman Amethyst Cable Bracelet on my right
Nadri Hoop Earrings


----------



## mrs moulds

Tiffany's bead and love notes bracelets, stack on my right pinky finger of Tiffany's love notes ring, white gold diamond ring and diamond eternity band. Wedding & e-ring and diamond & sapphire earrings.


----------



## bags and bijoux

Just my Tissot watch today as it's too hot for any other pieces of jewellery.


----------



## Eva14

I'm wearing all Tiffany---I ADORE their designs! I'm wearing a Victoria bracelet, which was worth every penny. I'm also wearing Victoria earrings. I'm wearing a diamond-encrusted palm tree pendant, too. I LOVE palm trees, being a California girl. I also like the Tiffany Stars collection and wear some of their earrings and pendants.

I really don't own many rings, which is why I keep thinking about buying a Tiffany Soleste ring. I think I'd prefer yellow diamond, but I guess I'm open to white diamond. It can be so hard to choose between the two!

Eva


----------



## Astaroth

Wedding                  band (Tiffany)


----------



## mrs moulds

thimp said:


> My black alligator CDC with lotus ring. Thank you for letting me share.



Your ring has caused me to faint


----------



## Orchidlady

Today I'm wearing
Vintage watch and Set of 3 Kenneth Jay Lane rings on my left
David Yurman pearl cap cable bracelet on my right
Kenneth Jay Lane earrings


----------



## hunniesochic

my diamond stud.
Gold necklace with a jade pendant.
Watch.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I'm wearing my smaller .30 diamond studs, new Armani two tone watch , wedding set, Tiffany 1837 yellow gold ring on right hand and Tiffany diamond key charm on a 24" chain layered with Tiffany DBTY on an 18" chain, both yellow gold.


----------



## mousdioufe

etk123 said:


> For the Phillies game...I'm so excited about my new pink gold hoops to go with my pink Love band


where did you found the earrings?


----------



## etk123

mousdioufe said:


> where did you found the earrings?



I got them at my local Macys, they had them in yellow, white and pink. And in larger sizes too! I've worn them almost everyday for a week..


----------



## Blythedor

Today's stacking  Tiffany's1837 bangle/ Tiffany's heart bracelet/pandora bracelet


----------



## etk123

Blythedor said:


> Today's stacking  Tiffany's1837 bangle/ Tiffany's heart bracelet/pandora bracelet
> 
> View attachment 1733474



I've never seen the Tiffany heart bracelet, it's gorgeous! Love your stack!


----------



## Andy Garcia

Diamond bracelet with David Yurman beads


----------



## hunniesochic

currently, just a watch


----------



## Charee

Today, I'm wearing my Tiffany & Co toggle heart charm bracelet - it's a bit "teenage" and I never seem to wear it nowadays, but I recently completed it with the piggy charm (sentimental meaning) and love it again!


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
ESQ Diamond Bezel Watch
Tiffany & Co. Pearl Studs


----------



## tamadi

Blythedor said:
			
		

> Today's stacking  Tiffany's1837 bangle/ Tiffany's heart bracelet/pandora bracelet



I love your pandora bracelet! So cute!!


----------



## Blythedor

etk123 said:
			
		

> I've never seen the Tiffany heart bracelet, it's gorgeous! Love your stack!



Thank you, tiffany heart bracelet was discontinue, yes , it's so rare, I've got it few years ago .


----------



## DearBuddha

Diamond wedding set
MK Watch
Pandora charm bracelet
SS medium sized hoops
Diamond journey pendant necklace


----------



## mrs moulds

Tiffany's beads and love notes bracelets, vintage pearl ring and vintage diamond & sapphire earrings.


----------



## mrs moulds

Blythedor said:


> Today's stacking  Tiffany's1837 bangle/ Tiffany's heart bracelet/pandora bracelet
> 
> View attachment 1733474



Love the Tiffany's heart bracelet!


----------



## hunniesochic

Engagement ring.


----------



## threepwood

Today I have my diamond baguette eternity wedding band stacked with a thin pave diamond ring on my left hand. And an emerald with diamond sides for my rhr. And a pair of halo diamond studs.


----------



## Blythedor

mrs moulds said:
			
		

> Love the Tiffany's heart bracelet!


----------



## mousdioufe

etk123 said:


> I got them at my local Macys, they had them in yellow, white and pink. And in larger sizes too! I've worn them almost everyday for a week..


may i ask how much was it?


----------



## etk123

mousdioufe said:


> may i ask how much was it?



I think $130ish. I will double check my receipt and let you know. They were fifty percent off and then an extra 25 percent off. Or something like that lol!


----------



## hamid

Looks great too bad some people here can't notice an actually good looking stack of jewelry. 


Andy Garcia said:


> Diamond bracelet with David Yurman beads
> 
> View attachment 1733523


----------



## Candice0985

Orchidlady said:


> Michael Kors Black Ceramic Watch on my left
> Hermes Pink Clic Clac GM Bracelet and
> David Yurman Amethyst Cable Bracelet on my right
> Nadri Hoop Earrings


nice stack! I love how the pinks are coming out in the amethyst. this picture has me wanting a 5mm DY bangle!!



Orchidlady said:


> Today I'm wearing
> Vintage watch and Set of 3 Kenneth Jay Lane rings on my left
> David Yurman pearl cap cable bracelet on my right
> Kenneth Jay Lane earrings


lovely pieces



Andy Garcia said:


> Diamond bracelet with David Yurman beads
> 
> View attachment 1733523


I like that your stack is masculine but with some sparkle 



etk123 said:


> I think $130ish. I will double check my receipt and let you know. They were fifty percent off and then an extra 25 percent off. Or something like that lol!


nice beads! and great price! 130 for all 3?


hamid said:


> Looks great too bad some people here can't notice an actually good looking stack of jewelry.


lol whaatt? why so negative!?


----------



## Candice0985

my stack of the day!

I've been kitty sitting for my neighbours down the hall...well their one persian is very tempermental and I've received quite a few deep scratches over the two week span. my neighbours totally made my day when they brought me back this dainty pearl bracelet from Beijing and two tins of amazing tea!!


----------



## hunniesochic

Candice0985 said:


> my stack of the day!
> 
> I've been kitty sitting for my neighbours down the hall...well their one persian is very tempermental and I've received quite a few deep scratches over the two week span. my neighbours totally made my day when they brought me back this dainty pearl bracelet from Beijing and two tins of amazing tea!!
> 
> View attachment 1734837


 

pretty!


----------



## Samia

Candice0985 said:


> my stack of the day!
> 
> I've been kitty sitting for my neighbours down the hall...well their one persian is very tempermental and I've received quite a few deep scratches over the two week span. my neighbours totally made my day when they brought me back this dainty pearl bracelet from Beijing and two tins of amazing tea!!
> 
> View attachment 1734837



Dainty!Love it


----------



## hunniesochic

WG bangle.


----------



## hamid

Came out wrong. It wasn't meant towards the people here lol


Candice0985 said:


> nice stack! I love how the pinks are coming out in the amethyst. this picture has me wanting a 5mm DY bangle!!
> 
> 
> lovely pieces
> 
> 
> I like that your stack is masculine but with some sparkle
> 
> 
> nice beads! and great price! 130 for all 3?
> 
> lol whaatt? why so negative!?


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> my stack of the day!
> 
> I've been kitty sitting for my neighbours down the hall...well their one persian is very tempermental and I've received quite a few deep scratches over the two week span. my neighbours totally made my day when they brought me back this dainty pearl bracelet from Beijing and two tins of amazing tea!!
> 
> View attachment 1734837


So pretty! I love dainty pearls, they're so feminine.


Candice0985 said:


> nice beads! and great price! 130 for all 3?
> ?



Thank you! Actually the beads were less than that, I made them myself. The rose gold hoops were $130.


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> So pretty! I love dainty pearls, they're so feminine.
> 
> 
> Thank you! Actually the beads were less than that, I made them myself. The rose gold hoops were $130.


can you make me some gold bead bracelets!?


----------



## ashleyroe

two tone pandora bracelet and T&CO 1837 circle pendant.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I was in a blue mood today.....................


----------



## thimp

Cavalier Girl said:


> I was in a blue mood today.....................


Wahhh! Is that electric blue??? What a stunning pairing!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

thimp said:


> Wahhh! Is that electric blue??? What a stunning pairing!



Yes, it's blue electric.  I love it!


----------



## mikeyta

Cavalier Girl said:


> I was in a blue mood today.....................


 very nice pairing.


----------



## Samia

Cavalier Girl said:


> I was in a blue mood today.....................


----------



## Samia

No pics, a little boring today: My Tag Aqua racer watch, Cartier Love rings WG & RG and Dior Oui Bracelet


----------



## DearBuddha

MK Watch
Pandora bracelet
Tiffany & Co. Notes bracelet
Diamond wedding set


----------



## hunniesochic

Necklace
Bangle
Engagement ring.


----------



## Orchidlady

Today I'm wearing
Burberry Heritage Watch
Hermes Clic Clac PM
And diamond band on my left 
Effy diamond ring on my right
Anthropologie clustered pearl earrings


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond studs
Wedding set
Aquamarine pendant set in 18k yellow gold
Tiff 1837 yellow gold ring on right hand


----------



## Candice0985

cartier silk trinity bracelet
my new diamond tennis bracelet!!

yellow diamond ring
diamond studs

st onge cartouche pendant

with:
h&m purple flared skirt and double wrapped peach belt
blue suede flats from j crew


----------



## Ali7364

White gold wedding set
White Fossil watch
White gold quatrefoil hoop earrings
Lampwork bead bracelet


----------



## etk123

:useless:


----------



## Threshold

:true:


----------



## Samia

etk123 said:


> :useless:





Threshold said:


> :true:



LOL! Ok then here is a boring one:


----------



## twitspie

Quick shot of my left hand today....


----------



## Threshold

for twitspie and samia


----------



## etk123

Samia said:


> LOL! Ok then here is a boring one:


Not boring! Beautiful!


twitspie said:


> Quick shot of my left hand today....



Sparkle sparkly!


----------



## skyqueen

twitspie said:


> Quick shot of my left hand today....


So feminine...love your nail polish, too!


----------



## skyqueen

Samia said:


> LOL! Ok then here is a boring one:


Not boring...classic!


----------



## hunniesochic

Engagement ring.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## juicyincouture

One of the gorgeous rings from my shop!


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> cartier silk trinity bracelet
> my new diamond tennis bracelet!!
> 
> yellow diamond ring
> diamond studs
> 
> st onge cartouche pendant
> 
> with:
> h&m purple flared skirt and double wrapped peach belt
> blue suede flats from j crew


ahhhh do you have pics of you with the bracelet and the cartouche pendant!!!


----------



## Samia

Orchidlady said:


> Today I'm wearing
> Burberry Heritage Watch
> Hermes Clic Clac PM
> And diamond band on my left
> Effy diamond ring on my right
> Anthropologie clustered pearl earrings


Love the color of your H bracelet!!


twitspie said:


> Quick shot of my left hand today....


Really so feminine!! and I love your moisturized hands, mine are always so dry no matter how much cream I use


----------



## Samia

juicyincouture said:


> One of the gorgeous rings from my shop!


Beautiful and unique ring!


Threshold said:


> for twitspie and samia





etk123 said:


> Not boring! Beautiful!





skyqueen said:


> Not boring...classic!


Thanks ladies!! I meant boring as I have posted the same so many times


----------



## gabz

teslar watch
blue hoops from holly yashey
wedding set
rhr
judith jack marquisite mickey mouse bangle


----------



## juicyincouture

Thanks @samia ^_^


----------



## juicyincouture

vintage watch, faux stone bracelet and gold bangle from the last collection in my store


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> ahhhh do you have pics of you with the bracelet and the cartouche pendant!!!


i'll take some tonight


----------



## etk123

juicyincouture said:


> vintage watch, faux stone bracelet and gold bangle from the last collection in my store


Gorgeous bangle!


Candice0985 said:


> i'll take some tonight





juicyincouture said:


> One of the gorgeous rings from my shop!


Yes gorgeous!

Last date day without our kiddies..


----------



## etk123

Left arm  Never any changes on this side..


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> Left arm  Never any changes on this side..


 
I love stacking look, but whenever I see someone wearing Love Bracelet alone, I cannot help but think it's just gorgeous, perhaps perfect look.


----------



## einseine

My right hand today!


----------



## twitspie

skyqueen said:


> So feminine...love your nail polish, too!



Thank you Skyqueen, the nail polish is NailsInc Warwick Avenue


----------



## twitspie

Thanks Ladies - loving this thread!


----------



## hunniesochic

Engagement ring.
Watch.
Necklace.


----------



## susu1978

Me yesterday


----------



## susu1978

Oops forgot attachment


----------



## kiwishopper

susu1978 said:


> Oops forgot attachment


 
Whoa this cuff is defintely a statement piece! Stunning!!


----------



## hunniesochic

engagement ring


----------



## Samia

etk123 said:


> Left arm  Never any changes on this side..


I really love your Love ring with the two bands!! And your ERing is tdf!!


einseine said:


> My right hand today!


I love your Bracelets!


----------



## Samia

susu1978 said:


> Oops forgot attachment


Love the YSL!


----------



## susu1978

etk123 said:
			
		

> Left arm  Never any changes on this side..



Love your ring and cartier


----------



## susu1978

einseine said:
			
		

> My right hand today!



Wow love the gold stacking


----------



## susu1978

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Whoa this cuff is defintely a statement piece! Stunning!!



Thank you


----------



## susu1978

juicyincouture said:
			
		

> One of the gorgeous rings from my shop!



That ring is gorgeous a statement piece


----------



## hunniesochic

Engagement ring.


----------



## susu1978

My usual dior ring


----------



## LVoeletters

susu1978 said:


> My usual dior ring


sounds lovely, do you have a pic?


----------



## etk123

A wedding last night..


----------



## etk123




----------



## Candice0985

I wore this today


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> I wore this today
> View attachment 1744212
> 
> 
> View attachment 1744213



Yum, do you wear the pendant on a long or short chain? We'd love to see it on!!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> Yum, do you wear the pendant on a long or short chain? We'd love to see it on!!


I wear it on a 20 inch chain so it does sit longer because the pendant is i think an inch and a quarter long?


----------



## baglady925

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/36/img02536201206021554.jpg/


----------



## baglady925

yesterday


----------



## thegraceful1

I wore this today.


----------



## tbbbjb

etk123 said:
			
		

> A wedding last night..



Tres elegant!


----------



## tbbbjb

thegraceful1 said:
			
		

> I wore this today.



Classically beautiful!


----------



## tbbbjb

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> I wore this today



Eclectic.


----------



## Blythedor

Today's stacking


----------



## einseine

Samia said:


> LOL! Ok then here is a boring one:


 
Not boring! Your ring + bracelet and MUSE II = Stylish! Love your look! I have never seen the colour of your Muse II. Beautiful red.


----------



## einseine

susu1978 said:


> Wow love the gold stacking


 
Thanks!:kiss:


----------



## Samia

etk123 said:


> A wedding last night..





etk123 said:


>



Wow!! You look great and the jewelry


----------



## Samia

Candice0985 said:


> I wore this today


Very pretty!!



baglady925 said:


> yesterday


Great Stack!



thegraceful1 said:


> I wore this today.


Looks really graceful!


Blythedor said:


> Today's stacking


Really like your bracelets! need to find myself some of the beaded ones


----------



## susu1978

etk123 said:
			
		

> A wedding last night..



Love the pearls


----------



## susu1978

thegraceful1 said:
			
		

> I wore this today.



Very nice


----------



## susu1978

Blythedor said:
			
		

> Today's stacking



Love the stacking


----------



## susu1978

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> sounds lovely, do you have a pic?



Here you go,i wear it all the time.


----------



## susu1978

etk123 said:
			
		

>



Love all the bling


----------



## Blythedor

Samia said:
			
		

> Very pretty!!
> 
> Great Stack!
> 
> Looks really graceful!
> 
> Really like your bracelets! need to find myself some of the beaded ones



Thank you


----------



## Blythedor

susu1978 said:
			
		

> Love the stacking



Thanks


----------



## hunniesochic

Necklace
engagement ring


----------



## Samia

Today


----------



## Samia

einseine said:


> Not boring! Your ring + bracelet and MUSE II = Stylish! Love your look! I have never seen the colour of your Muse II. Beautiful red.



Thanks! its really more purple, I think its the filter I used that makes it look redn


----------



## LVoeletters

thegraceful1 said:


> I wore this today.
> 
> View attachment 1744487


very chic!!!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Candice0985 said:


> I wore this today



WOAH...  not only am I drooling over your antique tennis bracelet, but I'm DYING over that pendant!!!  is it new?  is it 20s/art deco?  does it have black diamonds?  is it platinum or WG?


----------



## Candice0985

frick&frack said:


> WOAH...  not only am I drooling over your antique tennis bracelet, but I'm DYING over that pendant!!!  is it new?  is it 20s/art deco?  does it have black diamonds?  is it platinum or WG?


hey frick! it's a new pendant (not vintage, just vintage style)  it's by montreal designer St Onge 

it has black and white diamonds and the white gold part is 19k and the back is rose gold 18k...i've had this pendant for 2 years now but just never posted pics!


----------



## frick&frack

Candice0985 said:


> hey frick! it's a new pendant (not vintage, just vintage style)  it's by montreal designer St Onge
> 
> it has black and white diamonds and the white gold part is 19k and the back is rose gold 18k...i've had this pendant for 2 years now but just never posted pics!



well, that's an incredible reproduction piece.  I definitely thought it was art deco.  OUTSTANDING!!!  I love it!


----------



## hunniesochic

watch.


----------



## Candice0985

frick&frack said:


> well, that's an incredible reproduction piece.  I definitely thought it was art deco.  OUTSTANDING!!!  I love it!


thanks! when I was first looking at it I was blown away by the detail, the whole st onge collection is insanely intricate


----------



## skyqueen

Candice0985 said:


> I wore this today
> View attachment 1744212
> 
> 
> View attachment 1744213


Love the necklace!


----------



## Candice0985

skyqueen said:


> Love the necklace!


thanks SQ!


----------



## skyqueen

etk123 said:


> A wedding last night..


 


etk123 said:


>


Holy Moly...I hope you didn't upstage the bride!


----------



## skyqueen

What I love about this thread is everyone's unique, fabulous style!
Keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## etk123

thegraceful1 said:


> I wore this today.
> 
> View attachment 1744487


Soooo pretty together


Blythedor said:


> Today's stacking
> 
> View attachment 1744513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1744514


I love it all


susu1978 said:


> Here you go,i wear it all the time.



So sweet and delicate, love it


----------



## etk123

Samia said:


> Today


Love everything, and your nails too!


skyqueen said:


> Holy Moly...I hope you didn't upstage the bride!


:giggles:


----------



## Ratnapur

*Necklace: huge, sterling and rough-cut ruby flower pendant*
*Bracelet: sterling, ruby and amethyst links*
*Earrings: simple smallish sterling hoops*


----------



## Samia

etk123 said:


> Love everything, and your nails too!


Thank you!


----------



## Lzamare

thegraceful1 said:
			
		

> I wore this today.



Love your cross!!

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## thegraceful1

Lzamare said:


> Love your cross!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 
*Lzamare, etk123, susu1978, tbbbjb and samia*..aww.thank you ladies


----------



## frzsri

My set today, just hanging out with DS1, it's school hols here.


----------



## gabz

wedding rings
rhrh
tiffany ss bead 10mm earrings
tiffany ss notes round pendant small
blue beaded cuff bracelet


----------



## einseine

frzsri said:


> My set today, just hanging out with DS1, it's school hols here.
> 
> View attachment 1747145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747146


 
Love your both hands!!!


----------



## susu1978

frzsri said:
			
		

> My set today, just hanging out with DS1, it's school hols here.



Love the chicness


----------



## etk123

frzsri said:


> My set today, just hanging out with DS1, it's school hols here.
> 
> View attachment 1747145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1747146



perfect


----------



## airborne

fun sterling pieces, nothing special 

chunky sterling bangle
Native sterling ring with gemstone accents
chunky  sterling ring
chunky amber bangle
14k yellow, white, rose, and gold thin band
vintage sterling abstract carnelian ring


----------



## Theren

The only jewelry im wearing today..
my wedding set and my Mother of pearl watch my husband gave me on our wedding day.


----------



## tbbbjb

airborne said:


> fun sterling pieces, nothing special
> 
> chunky sterling bangle
> Native sterling ring with gemstone accents
> chunky  sterling ring
> chunky amber bangle
> 14k yellow, white, rose, and gold thin band
> vintage sterling abstract carnelian ring



Not just special, but very eclectic.  ​


----------



## cascherping

Love this thread!

Wearing the Cartier Love bracelet, YSL ring, engagement and wedding ring, and a mixture of bracelets from the Gap, David Yurman and Ippolita.


----------



## karo

Me today - it doesn't change much on the other days


----------



## karo

^^^ Almost forgot about my new necklace - a diamond bow I got from my hubby for Mother's Day


----------



## airborne

tbbbjb said:


> Not just special, but very eclectic.  ​


Thank you


cascherping said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> Wearing the Cartier Love bracelet, YSL ring, engagement and wedding ring, and a mixture of bracelets from the Gap, David Yurman and Ippolita.
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/June-4-2012-BLOG-156.jpg


love the way you think with your jewelery - perfect combo, colors, and contrast!!


----------



## hunniesochic

Bracelet.


----------



## airborne




----------



## Threshold

^^  OMG *airborne*!!!  Everything is amazing!!


----------



## skyqueen

airborne said:


>


Your lovely long fingers really showcase your rings!



Threshold said:


> ^^ OMG *airborne*!!! Everything is amazing!!


Yup!


----------



## airborne

thank you


Threshold said:


> ^^  OMG *airborne*!!!  Everything is amazing!!





skyqueen said:


> Your lovely long fingers really showcase your rings!
> 
> 
> Yup!


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
ESQ Diamond Bezel Watch
Tiffany & Co. Pearl Studs


----------



## frick&frack

frzsri said:


> My set today, just hanging out with DS1, it's school hols here.


^beautiful pearl bracelet?  don't want to rain on your parade, but aren't you afraid that your watch crown will scratch the pearls?




airborne said:


> fun sterling pieces, nothing special
> 
> chunky sterling bangle
> Native sterling ring with gemstone accents
> chunky  sterling ring
> chunky amber bangle
> 14k yellow, white, rose, and gold thin band
> vintage sterling abstract carnelian ring


^LOOOOOOOOOOVE your amber bangle!




Theren said:


> The only jewelry im wearing today..
> my wedding set and my Mother of pearl watch my husband gave me on our wedding day.


^congratulations on your recent marriage!




cascherping said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> Wearing the Cartier Love bracelet, YSL ring, engagement and wedding ring, and a mixture of bracelets from the Gap, David Yurman and Ippolita.


^the turquoise YSL ring is stunning!


----------



## thegraceful1

cascherping said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> Wearing the Cartier Love bracelet, YSL ring, engagement and wedding ring, and a mixture of bracelets from the Gap, David Yurman and Ippolita.


  Very pretty


----------



## radio_shrink

*LOVE* your taste in jewelry *airborne*!!!!!!!!!! Looks fab on you!





airborne said:


> fun sterling pieces, nothing special


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Very cool ring, Airborne!


----------



## hunniesochic

Engagement ring and watch.


----------



## einseine

Tiffany YG key, Love x 2 and a thin wedding band.  Today I switched my YG Love to my left wrist to make my right arm empty.


----------



## mousdioufe

i love stacking everything and anything. just got 2 eternity ring made to stack with my love ring.


----------



## Blythedor

mousdioufe said:
			
		

> i love stacking everything and anything. just got 2 eternity ring made to stack with my love ring.



Love all your goodies


----------



## mousdioufe

Blythedor said:


> Love all your goodies


thank you


----------



## the1kayladawn

Today's jewels.

Tiffany rose gold lock w/ Lisa Taubes rose gold fill chain link necklace
2 tone Pandora bracelet, and rose gold ring from my late uncle. And...... 

Found my old high school class ring and decided to wear it.

Funny story, I complained so much that I didn't want a yellow gold one because yellow gold was "tacky" and no one at school liked gold. My mom insisted I wouldn't regret it. 

I never wore it until now, and these days all I wear is yellow gold & rose gold (with the exception of some silver on my pandora). 

I really want to find a new ring... But I'm so picky.


----------



## Theren

frick&frack said:


> ^congratulations on your recent marriage!


 
Thank you!


----------



## dannii

mousdioufe said:
			
		

> i love stacking everything and anything. just got 2 eternity ring made to stack with my love ring.



All so beautiful


----------



## hunniesochic

Engagement ring


----------



## dzi

Bought this bracelet yesterday... Wearing it today (^_&minus&minus;&#9734;


----------



## juicyincouture

airborne said:


>



WOW you have amazing jewelry so unique!!!!
xo


----------



## dzi

On my wrist today


----------



## einseine

dzi said:


> On my wrist today


 
Love it!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

On my left


----------



## mad_for_chanel

And right hand


----------



## juicyincouture

A silver 'Virgin Mary' Cameo necklace gifted by dad from his travels to the East. I love it!


----------



## Ratnapur

We went to a pirate party tonight! I wore my 18th C. gown. I figured that a female pirate, if she were a successful pirate, would wear a LOT of bling!:

1.  Pearl, silver and diamond chandelier earrings
2.  2-strand pearl necklaces
3. Another pearl strand.
4. a 5ft-long pearl necklace
5.  Sterling, amethyst and diamond ring
6.  Rhodolite garnet, ruby, white topaze strerling ring
7. Various freshwater pearl strands wovern into my 18th C. wig.
8. A sterling and pearl long triangular dangle suspended from 1 pearl necklace, and another pinned to my wig to dangle on my forehead in the center.
9. Do shoes count? If so: paste "diamond" and silver shoe buckles on pale grey satin 18th C. shoes, with large lavender bows threaded through them.

BTW: I may have lost the #6 ring in the parking lot!  It was so HOT and humid, I removed my gown, petticoats and corset by the car before we left the party (I was decently clad in "shift" and shoes!).  When I got into the car, I noticed the ring wasn't on my finger. Hubby searched the area, and didn't find it. We think it may be in the clothing we tossed into the back seat.  I'm too tired to bring it all in...


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I absolutely love your avatar.
You have wonderful taste.



einseine said:


> Tiffany YG key, Love x 2 and a thin wedding band.  Today I switched my YG Love to my left wrist to make my right arm empty.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

.50 diamond cluster earrings in 18k white gold
Wedding set
Cartier Trinity ring on right hand with two tone 18k gold link bracelet layered with Tiffany yellow gold open heart bracelet on right wrist


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> I absolutely love your avatar.
> You have wonderful taste.


 
Thanks texasgirliegirl!!! My first VCA purchase was so successful. You PMed me and advised me to get the alhambra in onyx. It was very helpful!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

I love the onyx! It is so rich looking.
 Funny how we enable each other this way..hermesaholic enabled me with the onyx.
I have the same Tiffany charm bracelet that you are wearing in your avatar and I love how it looks without the charms...especially with your Alhambra and love bracelets. Just beautiful!




einseine said:


> Thanks texasgirliegirl!!! My first VCA purchase was so successful. You PMed me and advised me to get the alhambra in onyx. It was very helpful!!!


----------



## Candice0985

Ratnapur said:


> We went to a pirate party tonight! I wore my 18th C. gown. I figured that a female pirate, if she were a successful pirate, would wear a LOT of bling!:
> 
> 1.  Pearl, silver and diamond chandelier earrings
> 2.  2-strand pearl necklaces
> 3. Another pearl strand.
> 4. a 5ft-long pearl necklace
> 5.  Sterling, amethyst and diamond ring
> 6.  Rhodolite garnet, ruby, white topaze strerling ring
> 7. Various freshwater pearl strands wovern into my 18th C. wig.
> 8. A sterling and pearl long triangular dangle suspended from 1 pearl necklace, and another pinned to my wig to dangle on my forehead in the center.
> 9. Do shoes count? If so: paste "diamond" and silver shoe buckles on pale grey satin 18th C. shoes, with large lavender bows threaded through them.
> 
> BTW: I may have lost the #6 ring in the parking lot!  It was so HOT and humid, I removed my gown, petticoats and corset by the car before we left the party (I was decently clad in "shift" and shoes!).  When I got into the car, I noticed the ring wasn't on my finger. Hubby searched the area, and didn't find it. We think it may be in the clothing we tossed into the back seat.  I'm too tired to bring it all in...


WOW!! did you take any pictures I would love to see this getup!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> WOW!! did you take any pictures I would love to see this getup!!!



Me,too!


----------



## hunniesochic

Engagement ring.


----------



## susu1978

Weddin and engagement ring


----------



## Ratnapur

Candice0985 said:


> WOW!! did you take any pictures I would love to see this getup!!!


 
No, we didn't take any pics, as it was so darned HOT out, and I was wilting in that 18th C. silk gown!   I did find my "lost" topaz ring, though--it was in the back seat of the car. I think it must have just flown off my finger into the pile of clothing!

I usually wear this gown to Halloween parties, though I tend to tone down the jewelry for taste reasons, not being a pirate then. Maybe I'll have DH take pics then, and post them.


----------



## Candice0985

Ratnapur said:


> No, we didn't take any pics, as it was so darned HOT out, and I was wilting in that 18th C. silk gown!   I did find my "lost" topaz ring, though--it was in the back seat of the car. I think it must have just flown off my finger into the pile of clothing!
> 
> I usually wear this gown to Halloween parties, though I tend to tone down the jewelry for taste reasons, not being a pirate then. Maybe I'll have DH take pics then, and post them.


wow I would love to see a gown from the 1700's  you must be tiny because all the vintage clothing even from the 50's let alone 1700's!! is tinier then today's sizing and the ladies were waaaay shorter!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

just my michele caber, vca 5 motif mop, green bead bracelet, diamond hoop earrings and mini elsa perretti rose gold heart. i like the 5 motif because it makes me wear more elegant and daintier jewelry... normally i pile on the bracelets on both wrists.


----------



## frick&frack

Ratnapur said:


> No, we didn't take any pics, as it was so darned HOT out, and I was wilting in that 18th C. silk gown!   I did find my "lost" topaz ring, though--it was in the back seat of the car. I think it must have just flown off my finger into the pile of clothing!
> 
> I usually wear this gown to Halloween parties, though I tend to tone down the jewelry for taste reasons, not being a pirate then. Maybe I'll have DH take pics then, and post them.


so glad you found the ring.  I'm with candice...wish I could see that gown too.





I don't have pics for everything I wore today
earrings: loooong sleeping beauty turquoise drops (need to take a pic of these)
necklace: WG cross
rings: persian turquoise/blue diamond & XO ring
bracelet: antique tibetan bone/turquoise/coral cuff


WG cross







persian turquoise & blue diamond ring






XO ring






antique tibetan bone/turquoise/coral cuff


----------



## LVoeletters

Today's jewelry... Except I found myself taking off the ring and the watch, they don't seem to go rogether


----------



## Irissy

Platinum diamonds by the yard bracelet (left wrist), Bulgari gold B-zero bracelet (right wrist), Tiffany titanium atlas ring (thumb) and David Yurman cable ring (middle finger).


----------



## DearBuddha

Just my diamond wedding band and small pearl studs. I have a job interview today so I can't sport the full regalia.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

On my right, my 5.2 carat TB, delicate dbty-inspired bracelet & new Mauboussin ring.

On my left, my Rolex SS lady datejust & wedding ring. Forgot to take a picture.


----------



## skyqueen

LVoeletters said:


> Today's jewelry... Except I found myself taking off the ring and the watch, they don't seem to go rogether


Lovely!



mad_for_chanel said:


> On my right, my 5.2 carat TB, delicate dbty-inspired bracelet & new Mauboussin ring.
> 
> On my left, my Rolex SS lady datejust & wedding ring. Forgot to take a picture.


Stunning!

Off to work...I'm in a pink mood today!!!
Judith Ripka


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> so glad you found the ring. I'm with candice...wish I could see that gown too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have pics for everything I wore today
> earrings: loooong sleeping beauty turquoise drops (need to take a pic of these)
> necklace: WG cross
> rings: persian turquoise/blue diamond & XO ring
> bracelet: antique tibetan bone/turquoise/coral cuff
> 
> 
> WG cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> persian turquoise & blue diamond ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XO ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antique tibetan bone/turquoise/coral cuff


You know I want that turquoise ring!
Post a pic of the SB drop earrings...............................


----------



## frick&frack

mad_for_chanel said:


> On my right, my 5.2 carat TB, delicate dbty-inspired bracelet & new Mauboussin ring.
> 
> On my left, my Rolex SS lady datejust & wedding ring. Forgot to take a picture.


^LOVE your new ring!!!  it's blue topaz, right?

OT: every time I see your pics I get confused, then I remember (again) that you're probably in GB...the steering wheel is on the wrong side! 




skyqueen said:


> Off to work...I'm in a pink mood today!!!
> Judith Ripka


^fantastic pink set!  have a safe flight.




skyqueen said:


> You know I want that turquoise ring!
> Post a pic of the SB drop earrings...............................


^lol...I will try to take a minute to get a pic of those earrings.  I have so much that I haven't photographed yet.


----------



## airborne

amazing necklace skyqueen!!


----------



## airborne

for some reason these have became my fav pieces, i wear them all the time


----------



## hunniesochic

Necklace


----------



## etk123

frick&frack said:


> so glad you found the ring.  I'm with candice...wish I could see that gown too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have pics for everything I wore today
> earrings: loooong sleeping beauty turquoise drops (need to take a pic of these)
> necklace: WG cross
> rings: persian turquoise/blue diamond & XO ring
> bracelet: antique tibetan bone/turquoise/coral cuff
> 
> 
> WG cross
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> persian turquoise & blue diamond ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XO ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antique tibetan bone/turquoise/coral cuff


I LOVE the turquoise! Please post a pic of your earrings! And your cuff, it looks like an ancient treasure!


LVoeletters said:


> Today's jewelry... Except I found myself taking off the ring and the watch, they don't seem to go rogether


Gorgeous!


mad_for_chanel said:


> On my right, my 5.2 carat TB, delicate dbty-inspired bracelet & new Mauboussin ring.
> 
> On my left, my Rolex SS lady datejust & wedding ring. Forgot to take a picture.


Love all of this!!


skyqueen said:


> Lovely!
> 
> 
> Stunning!
> 
> Off to work...I'm in a pink mood today!!!
> Judith Ripka


Ooooh, your princess jewelry, love it!


airborne said:


> for some reason these have became my fav pieces, i wear them all the time


Beautiful combo!!


----------



## airborne

etk123 said:


> Beautiful combo!!




thx dear


----------



## tbbbjb

skyqueen said:


> Lovely!
> 
> 
> Stunning!
> 
> Off to work...I'm in a pink mood today!!!
> Judith Ripka



LOVE it!


----------



## frick&frack

etk123 said:


> I LOVE the turquoise! Please post a pic of your earrings! And your cuff, it looks like an ancient treasure!



thank you!  I'm amazed whenever I wear it...the inside has more work than the outside.


----------



## airborne




----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
ESQ Diamond Bezel Watch
Tiffany & Co Pearl Studs


----------



## skyqueen

airborne said:


> amazing necklace skyqueen!!


 


airborne said:


> for some reason these have became my fav pieces, i wear them all the time


 


airborne said:


>


You, my dear, are lucky to have the bone structure to wear such unique and gorgeous pieces! LOVE the cuff!!!
The LV isn't bad either!


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> lol...I will try to take a minute to get a pic of those earrings. I have so much that I haven't photographed yet.


Get going...we need more eye candy!!!


----------



## Blythedor

My stacking today


----------



## mad_for_chanel

frick&frack said:
			
		

> ^LOVE your new ring!!!  it's blue topaz, right?
> 
> OT: every time I see your pics I get confused, then I remember (again) that you're probably in GB...the steering wheel is on the wrong side!
> 
> ^fantastic pink set!  have a safe flight.
> 
> ^lol...I will try to take a minute to get a pic of those earrings.  I have so much that I haven't photographed yet.



It's aquamarine ! Lovely isn't it? A lucky four leaf clover with pave diamonds & blue samphires.

Lol I'm in Singapore , where it's right hand drive. ;p


----------



## mad_for_chanel

In the mood for this ring. Her name is &#20113; ie "Cloud".


----------



## Micoco

wow, stunning piece! Congrats on such a beauty.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Micoco said:
			
		

> wow, stunning piece! Congrats on such a beauty.



Thank you Micoco! (:


----------



## kiwishopper

mad_for_chanel said:


> In the mood for this ring. Her name is &#20113; ie "Cloud".


 
Whoa, this is the most stunning and unique ring I have ever seen! (part of my name is pronouced the same lol &#33464


----------



## MademoiselleXO

McQueen bangles!


----------



## etk123

mad_for_chanel said:


> In the mood for this ring. Her name is &#20113; ie "Cloud".



Wow!!!!!!! It's so unique and beautiful! I know it's named for Cloud, but I think it looks like whipped cream


----------



## etk123

MademoiselleXO said:


> McQueen bangles!



Great stack, love the skinny one!


----------



## airborne

you are a sweetieheart, thanks for the kind words 
...and you are lucky to have such an amazing jewelry collection, i always look fwd to your photos 


skyqueen said:


> You, my dear, are lucky to have the bone structure to wear such unique and gorgeous pieces! LOVE the cuff!!!
> The LV isn't bad either!


----------



## etk123

airborne said:


>



The bold jewelry with the clean lines of your outfit look so classy! Love it!


----------



## airborne

thanks much much, 


etk123 said:


> The bold jewelry with the clean lines of your outfit look so classy! Love it!


----------



## hunniesochic

bangle.
engagment ring


----------



## skyqueen

mad_for_chanel said:


> In the mood for this ring. Her name is &#20113; ie "Cloud".


Miss Le Cloud is truly sensational! The sides detail is exquisite!!!



MademoiselleXO said:


> McQueen bangles!


I. Want. That. Skull. Bangle, period.


----------



## einseine

Blue Topaz ring, remade from a halo, YG setting.  The two diamond side stones used to be studs!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Get going...we need more eye candy!!!


^




mad_for_chanel said:


> It's aquamarine ! Lovely isn't it? A lucky four leaf clover with pave diamonds & blue samphires.
> 
> Lol I'm in Singapore , where it's right hand drive. ;p


^it's FABULOUS...made even more fabulous by the fact that it's an aqua!!!  I'd love to see pics of the 4 leaf clover on the shank the next time you wear it.  I love the combo of aqua & sapphire.

so cool that you're in singapore.  one of my closest sweetest tPF friends is from singapore too.




mad_for_chanel said:


> In the mood for this ring. Her name is &#20113; ie "Cloud".


^AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        cloud is right...I'm in heaven 

I LOVE THOSE PEARLS!!!!!!!!!  the lustre is AMAZING!!!  I'm assuming they're south sea due to the color & lustre.  the setting is stunning...it shows off those gorgeous pearls perfectly.

OMG...I love that ring   




einseine said:


> Blue Topaz ring, remade from a halo, YG setting.  The two diamond side stones used to be studs!


wow...the cut of that topaz is gorgeous.  you created a beautiful ring!!!


----------



## einseine

Thanks *frick&frack*!  You are such a jewrly expart, so I very much appreciate your good comments!
It looks like the oceans, surface of the globe, doesn't it?  I LOVE that!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

kiwishopper said:
			
		

> Whoa, this is the most stunning and unique ring I have ever seen! (part of my name is pronouced the same lol &#33464



Thanks! Its really special! One of a kind! My jeweller's unique work of art!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

etk123 said:
			
		

> Wow!!!!!!! It's so unique and beautiful! I know it's named for Cloud, but I think it looks like whipped cream



Thanks ! I guess it does look yummy like whipped confectionery! 

It's named "cloud" for the diamonds part...it reminds of clouds in Chinese ink paintings


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Simple & understated for work.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

skyqueen said:
			
		

> Miss Le Cloud is truly sensational! The sides detail is exquisite!!!
> 
> I. Want. That. Skull. Bangle, period.



Thank you! Lol I do feel exquisite & delicate when I wear it. Must wear for date nights with dh (:


----------



## mad_for_chanel

einseine said:
			
		

> Blue Topaz ring, remade from a halo, YG setting.  The two diamond side stones used to be studs!



I like this simple yet bold design !


----------



## mad_for_chanel

frick&frack said:
			
		

> ^
> 
> ^it's FABULOUS...made even more fabulous by the fact that it's an aqua!!!  I'd love to see pics of the 4 leaf clover on the shank the next time you wear it.  I love the combo of aqua & sapphire.
> 
> so cool that you're in singapore.  one of my closest sweetest tPF friends is from singapore too.
> 
> ^AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!        cloud is right...I'm in heaven
> 
> I LOVE THOSE PEARLS!!!!!!!!!  the lustre is AMAZING!!!  I'm assuming they're south sea due to the color & lustre.  the setting is stunning...it shows off those gorgeous pearls perfectly.
> 
> OMG...I love that ring
> 
> wow...the cut of that topaz is gorgeous.  you created a beautiful ring!!!



Really appreciate your comments! 

I luv aqua & sapphire , as aqua is my first born dd's birthstone & sapphire is mine. Plan to give it to her in future. 

I have had 'cloud' for several years so am not sure of its specs. it's details is filed somewhere so easier for me to ask my jeweller next time I visit his shop. Do you think it's a good idea to get matching earrings? Have to start searching for same lustre & colour.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Blythedor said:
			
		

> My stacking today



Nice stack! Especially love the spike bracelet!


----------



## sadiesthegirl

a gold ring, and a aquamarine heart necklace. I have so much housework and working in general to do today so I am not wearing any bracelets or more rings right now.


----------



## einseine

mad_for_chanel said:


> Simple & understated for work.


 
Not ostentatious, not flashy, but understated? I'ts SO gorgeours!!!



mad_for_chanel said:


> I like this simple yet bold design !


 
Thanks so much!



mad_for_chanel said:


> Really appreciate your comments!
> 
> I luv aqua & sapphire , as aqua is my first born dd's birthstone & sapphire is mine. Plan to give it to her in future.
> 
> I have had 'cloud' for several years so am not sure of its specs. it's details is filed somewhere so easier for me to ask my jeweller next time I visit his shop. Do you think it's a good idea to get matching earrings? Have to start searching for same lustre & colour.


 
WOW!! Love this ring!! It looks stunning from any angle!


----------



## Blythedor

mad_for_chanel said:
			
		

> Nice stack! Especially love the spike bracelet!



Thank you, I like it too


----------



## airborne

- stacked: a mix of champagne/white dia, emerald, citrine on 14k
- vtg bone bangles - fun fri


----------



## mad_for_chanel

einseine said:
			
		

> Not ostentatious, not flashy, but understated? I'ts SO gorgeours!!!
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> WOW!! Love this ring!! It looks stunning from any angle!



Lol okay they are truly gorgeous. Love the subtlety of the rose gold , not flashy at all.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

airborne said:
			
		

> - stacked: a mix of champagne/white dia, emerald, citrine on 14k
> - vtg bone bangles - fun fri



Lovely rings!


----------



## susu1978

Me today


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Meee


----------



## Samia

airborne said:
			
		

> - stacked: a mix of champagne/white dia, emerald, citrine on 14k
> - vtg bone bangles - fun fri


They look great stacked!



			
				susu1978 said:
			
		

> Me today


Love! 



			
				Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> Meee


Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## MademoiselleXO

susu1978 said:
			
		

> Me today



Fab! My BFF has that arty


----------



## bstewart

Cavalier Girl said:


> I thought it would be fun to see what jewelry we wear each day.  I'm interested to see if we mostly stick to the same things, or do we mix it up.  I take it by spells.  Some weeks, I wear something different almost every day, and some weeks I wear the same thing day after day.....boring and lazy!
> 
> Today, I'm wearing jeans, a blue and white French sailor t-shirt with VCA turquoise 20 motif vintage, turquoise Ippolita hoop earrings, tgm Cape Cod Hermes watch, and ER w/eternity band.
> 
> How about you???


My engagement + wedding ring, crocodile leather cuff on my right wrist.


----------



## skyqueen

airborne said:


> - stacked: a mix of champagne/white dia, emerald, citrine on 14k
> - vtg bone bangles - fun fri


You have the best, most unique, bangles!


----------



## frick&frack

einseine said:


> Thanks *frick&frack*!  You are such a jewrly expart, so I very much appreciate your good comments!
> It looks like the oceans, surface of the globe, doesn't it?  I LOVE that!


^what a great description...you're right...the ocean or a globe.  I know I know the name of this cut, but for the life of me I can't remember it.  I want to say briolette, but I'm not positive.  now I need a ring like this 




mad_for_chanel said:


> Simple & understated for work.


^love all the RG!




mad_for_chanel said:


> Really appreciate your comments!
> 
> I luv aqua & sapphire , as aqua is my first born dd's birthstone & sapphire is mine. Plan to give it to her in future.
> 
> I have had 'cloud' for several years so am not sure of its specs. it's details is filed somewhere so easier for me to ask my jeweller next time I visit his shop. Do you think it's a good idea to get matching earrings? Have to start searching for same lustre & colour.


^too funny...sapphire is my birthstone too.  I have dreamt about your pearl ring, fantasized about it, pined over it.  I have to say that it is truly the most STUNNING pearl ring I have ever seen.  I'm afraid the beauty of it will haunt me the rest of my life.  just can't tell you how much I love that ring.

I don't think you have to get matching earrings.  the color looks silvery white to me, is that right?  if you want to, you could look for the same color in a baroque (natural/freeform like the pearls in your ring) shape...I think they'd look great as drop earrings.  or you could get round pearl studs in the same color.  of course, diamond earrings go well with that ring too because of the setting.  that ring is a statement all by itself.  it doesn't need any help or coordinating pieces.  the silvery color is one of my favorite pearl colors though (I have a necklace with keshi pearls in that color), so if it's yours too, you may enjoy having more pearls in that color.


----------



## frick&frack

airborne said:


> - stacked: a mix of champagne/white dia, emerald, citrine on 14k
> - vtg bone bangles - fun fri


^LOVE your ring stack & bone bangles!  I just love stacking rings, & I have a passion for bone jewelry too.  we really have similar taste.




susu1978 said:


> Me today


^awesome arty ring!




Sweetyqbk said:


> Meee


^fabulous earrings & rose ring!


----------



## Ratnapur

Bracelet:  3 strands of red garnet beads, with a large, oval garnet, set in sterling, surrounded by white topaz stones; toggle clasp

Ring: cushion, checkerboard-cut amethyst, diamond halo

Earrings:  red garnet and white pearl sterling dangles

Necklace: matches the earrings

(I'm wearing a coral/brown.white/hot pink print dress, with a crocheted brown bolero sweater over the dress, so the garnets really look good with my outfit!)


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Hehe was distracted by the actions on another thread! Here's what I wore yesterday! Hv a lovely weekend everyone!


----------



## Samia

My usual:


----------



## mad_for_chanel

frick&frack said:
			
		

> ^what a great description...you're right...the ocean or a globe.  I know I know the name of this cut, but for the life of me I can't remember it.  I want to say briolette, but I'm not positive.  now I need a ring like this
> 
> ^love all the RG!
> 
> ^too funny...sapphire is my birthstone too.  I have dreamt about your pearl ring, fantasized about it, pined over it.  I have to say that it is truly the most STUNNING pearl ring I have ever seen.  I'm afraid the beauty of it will haunt me the rest of my life.  just can't tell you how much I love that ring.
> 
> I don't think you have to get matching earrings.  the color looks silvery white to me, is that right?  if you want to, you could look for the same color in a baroque (natural/freeform like the pearls in your ring) shape...I think they'd look great as drop earrings.  or you could get round pearl studs in the same color.  of course, diamond earrings go well with that ring too because of the setting.  that ring is a statement all by itself.  it doesn't need any help or coordinating pieces.  the silvery color is one of my favorite pearl colors though (I have a necklace with keshi pearls in that color), so if it's yours too, you may enjoy having more pearls in that color.



Wow! It's amazing how we are thinking alike on this ! 

I've recently reserved a packet of lovely white Keshia pearls, enough to build a pearl/dbty 36" necklace! I had dawdled on these pearls for 2 years and was so glad my jeweler hadn't sold them yet! So I quickly placed a token deposit on them! hehe

Also passed on an earlier opportunity for 2 pairs of baroque pearls to make drop earrings cos the lustre of those pearls weren't close or as good as my ring's! He had them set with fancy coloured diamonds & sold them. Well, i'll keep a lookout for nice baroque pearls in good size & lustre!  

Totally agree with you that "cloud" is a statement all by itself!


----------



## Blythedor

Samia said:
			
		

> My usual:



Love you ring stacks


----------



## airborne

thanks lovely ladies



frick&frack said:


> ^LOVE your ring stack & bone bangles!  I just love stacking rings, & I have a passion for bone jewelry too.  we really have similar taste.
> 
> 
> 
> ^awesome arty ring!
> 
> 
> 
> ^fabulous earrings & rose ring!


F&F - i miss your lovely jewelry posts - you are an all around fashionista , great shoes, bags, and jewelry - i use to be picky about my jewelry and now im bit more open minded (hardly ever wear my MEP anymore), those bone bangles are so much fun and made really well - the thought of 'bone caught me a little off guard tho  - unique indeed.


mad_for_chanel said:


> Lovely rings!





Samia said:


> They look great stacked!
> 
> Love!
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum





skyqueen said:


> You have the best, most unique, bangles!


----------



## frick&frack

mad_for_chanel said:


> Hehe was distracted by the actions on another thread! Here's what I wore yesterday! Hv a lovely weekend everyone!


^beautiful ring!  love the print on your dress too.




mad_for_chanel said:


> Wow! It's amazing how we are thinking alike on this !
> 
> I've recently reserved a packet of lovely white Keshia pearls, enough to build a pearl/dbty 36" necklace! I had dawdled on these pearls for 2 years and was so glad my jeweler hadn't sold them yet! So I quickly placed a token deposit on them! hehe
> 
> Also passed on an earlier opportunity for 2 pairs of baroque pearls to make drop earrings cos the lustre of those pearls weren't close or as good as my ring's! He had them set with fancy coloured diamonds & sold them. Well, i'll keep a lookout for nice baroque pearls in good size & lustre!
> 
> Totally agree with you that "cloud" is a statement all by itself!


^wow...I'm so excited to see your keshi pearl necklace when it's finished.  don't worry about passing on the pearl earrings.  you'll find another pair that you like better.  I have a white pair...I'll have to remember to take a pic & show you.




airborne said:


> thanks lovely ladies
> 
> 
> F&F - i miss your lovely jewelry posts - you are an all around fashionista , great shoes, bags, and jewelry - i use to be picky about my jewelry and now im bit more open minded (hardly ever wear my MEP anymore), those bone bangles are so much fun and made really well - the thought of 'bone caught me a little off guard tho  - unique indeed.


^thank you...you're so sweet!  I've been a jewelry addict since I was a little girl.  I really love collecting old/vintage/antique jewelry, & it's so fun for me to see the pieces that you've found.  I'd love to play in your jewelry box!!!


----------



## frick&frack

I wore pearls today since my dad loves them & it's father's day.

necklace: 5 strand large keshi pearls & moonstone (yes, talking about it here made me want to wear it )
earrings: pave hoops
rings: white south sea pearl & flex ring


keshi pearl & moonstone necklace











pave hoops






south sea pearl ring






flex ring


----------



## grace04

All I can say is that this thread makes me !  Love all the beautiful pieces!


----------



## mousdioufe

my stack of the day.


----------



## etk123

Samia said:


> My usual:


Simple and so so pretty


frick&frack said:


> I wore pearls today since my dad loves them & it's father's day.
> 
> necklace: 5 strand large keshi pearls & moonstone (yes, talking about it here made me want to wear it )
> earrings: pave hoops
> rings: white south sea pearl & flex ring
> 
> 
> keshi pearl & moonstone necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pave hoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> south sea pearl ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flex ring


Omg that pearl ring...it's like a mermaid ring! I love it! As usual, everything is beautiful. You forgot to say_ lotsa diamonds _flex ring..


mousdioufe said:


> my stack of the day.


Everything is so pretty and sparkly!


----------



## etk123

Father's Day Brunch..
Love bangle
prasiolite station bracelet
wedding set


----------



## etk123

Father's Day cont...
Baume & Mercier Hampton
prasiolite and diamond halo ring
And my tin cup necklace and pearl dangle earrings, not shown


----------



## Samia

etk123 said:


> Father's Day cont...
> Baume & Mercier Hampton
> prasiolite and diamond halo ring
> And my tin cup necklace and pearl dangle earrings, not shown





etk123 said:


> Father's Day Brunch..
> Love bangle
> prasiolite station bracelet
> wedding set


Just Lovely!! 



mousdioufe said:


> my stack of the day.


You have some amazing bling!


----------



## Samia

frick&frack said:


> I wore pearls today since my dad loves them & it's father's day.
> 
> necklace: 5 strand large keshi pearls & moonstone (yes, talking about it here made me want to wear it )
> earrings: pave hoops
> rings: white south sea pearl & flex ring


Beautiful necklace!! any chance of seeing this one on you?


----------



## Samia

Decided to wear something different today:
Left





Right


----------



## airborne

amazing pearl ring, classy



frick&frack said:


> I wore pearls today since my dad loves them & it's father's day.
> 
> necklace: 5 strand large keshi pearls & moonstone (yes, talking about it here made me want to wear it )
> earrings: pave hoops
> rings: white south sea pearl & flex ring
> 
> 
> keshi pearl & moonstone necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pave hoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> south sea pearl ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flex ring


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> Father's Day cont...
> Baume & Mercier Hampton
> prasiolite and diamond halo ring
> And my tin cup necklace and pearl dangle earrings, not shown


 
Love this ring!  Love your left & right hand look together!
With my wedding set on the left hand, I don't know what to do with my right hand. Normally, I don't wear any ring. When I wear RHR, I don't wear my e-ring. Your are successful with both hands!


----------



## etk123

einseine said:


> Love this ring!  Love your left & right hand look together!
> With my wedding set on the left hand, I don't know what to do with my right hand. Normally, I don't wear any ring. When I wear RHR, I don't wear my e-ring. Your are successful with both hands!



Thank you.  Just put rings on both hands, it's easy! You have such gorgeous pieces, it wil look divine!


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> I wore pearls today since my dad loves them & it's father's day.
> 
> necklace: 5 strand large keshi pearls & moonstone (yes, talking about it here made me want to wear it )
> earrings: pave hoops
> rings: white south sea pearl & flex ring
> 
> 
> keshi pearl & moonstone necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pave hoops
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> south sea pearl ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flex ring


I WANT that necklace!



mousdioufe said:


> my stack of the day.


Love how you matched your nail polish...nice touch!



etk123 said:


> Father's Day Brunch..
> Love bangle
> prasiolite station bracelet
> wedding set


 


etk123 said:


> Father's Day cont...
> Baume & Mercier Hampton
> prasiolite and diamond halo ring
> And my tin cup necklace and pearl dangle earrings, not shown


Lovely...lovely!



Samia said:


> Decided to wear something different today:
> Left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right


Stunning!


----------



## frick&frack

mousdioufe said:


> my stack of the day.


^your right hand ring is fantastic!  is that a garnet?




etk123 said:


> Omg that pearl ring...it's like a mermaid ring! I love it! As usual, everything is beautiful. You forgot to say_ lotsa diamonds _flex ring..


^lol...thank you!




etk123 said:


> Father's Day Brunch..
> Love bangle
> prasiolite station bracelet
> wedding set





etk123 said:


> Father's Day cont...
> Baume & Mercier Hampton
> prasiolite and diamond halo ring
> And my tin cup necklace and pearl dangle earrings, not shown


^your prasiolite pieces are gorgeous!  I love the color of that stone.  it's beautiful with the green top you were wearing.




Samia said:


> Beautiful necklace!! any chance of seeing this one on you?


^thank you!  I will try to remember to take a modeling pic.  things are super hectic for me right now, so I can't promise that I'll remember.




airborne said:


> amazing pearl ring, classy


^thank you!




skyqueen said:


> I WANT that necklace!


^lol...thank you!  I love it, & I love the color of those pearls.  I call it oyster...a grayed white with a touch of purple/silver.


----------



## hunniesochic

Bangle.


----------



## skyqueen

My Michael Bondanza locket...18kt/small diamonds.
This locket was "lost" for 12 years in my horse paddock. When my darling TB died I buried him in my backyard. The locket must have been unearthed and ex-DH found the chain coming out of the fresh dirt. All the little diamonds were intact but it was banged up. My son's picture, inside, was still intact...perfect in fact. Sent it back to my jeweler who fixed everything like brand new and put my initials on.
Unbelievable story!


----------



## etk123

skyqueen said:


> My Michael Bondanza locket...18kt/small diamonds.
> This locket was "lost" for 12 years in my horse paddock. When my darling TB died I buried him in my backyard. The locket must have been unearthed and ex-DH found the chain coming out of the fresh dirt. All the little diamonds were intact but it was banged up. My son's picture, inside, was still intact...perfect in fact. Sent it back to my jeweler who fixed everything like brand new and put my initials on.
> Unbelievable story!



Omg Sky what an amazing story! You lost something precious and found something precious at the same time. I love it!


----------



## skyqueen

etk123 said:


> Omg Sky what an amazing story! You lost something precious and found something precious at the same time. I love it!



It really was amazing! Ex-DH almost had a heart attack!


----------



## frick&frack

no jewelry for me yesterday or today...taking care of my toddler nieces while my brother/SIL are out of town.





skyqueen said:


> My Michael Bondanza locket...18kt/small diamonds.
> This locket was "lost" for 12 years in my horse paddock. When my darling TB died I buried him in my backyard. The locket must have been unearthed and ex-DH found the chain coming out of the fresh dirt. All the little diamonds were intact but it was banged up. My son's picture, inside, was still intact...perfect in fact. Sent it back to my jeweler who fixed everything like brand new and put my initials on.
> Unbelievable story!


that really touched me...it's a jewelry miracle!  leave it to me to mix sentiment with silliness.:giggles:  the pendant is beautiful & has a definite vintage vibe which I love.  also, you had me at the monogram.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> no jewelry for me yesterday or today...taking care of my toddler nieces while my brother/SIL are out of town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that really touched me...it's a jewelry miracle! leave it to me to mix sentiment with silliness.:giggles: the pendant is beautiful & has a definite vintage vibe which I love. also, you had me at the monogram.


Thank God...you are still alive! 
How are the adorables? Lively, I'm sure. LOL!

A "jewelry miracle"...perfect description! Kinda sad, all due to my darling horse dying.
Some kind of sign, guess it was meant to be....................


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Thank God...you are still alive!
> How are the adorables? Lively, I'm sure. LOL!
> 
> A "jewelry miracle"...perfect description! Kinda sad, all due to my darling horse dying.
> Some kind of sign, guess it was meant to be....................


we're having big fun, but auntie is exhausted.  no idea how mommies do this every day.

 I'd think of it as a parting gift from your beloved horse.  the locket is in memory of 2 of your loves now.


----------



## mousdioufe

thank you !


----------



## mousdioufe

frick&frack said:


> ^your right hand ring is fantastic!  is that a garnet?
> 
> 
> 
> ^lol...thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^your prasiolite pieces are gorgeous!  I love the color of that stone.  it's beautiful with the green top you were wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> ^thank you!  I will try to remember to take a modeling pic.  things are super hectic for me right now, so I can't promise that I'll remember.
> 
> 
> 
> ^thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ^lol...thank you!  I love it, & I love the color of those pearls.  I call it oyster...a grayed white with a touch of purple/silver.


yes it is


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> lol...thank you! I love it, & I love the color of those pearls. I call it oyster...a grayed white with a touch of purple/silver.


Absolutely stunning...one of the best necklaces I've seen in a long time! 
This would go with a lot of outfits/different looks!!!


----------



## Candice0985

skyqueen said:


> My Michael Bondanza locket...18kt/small diamonds.
> This locket was "lost" for 12 years in my horse paddock. When my darling TB died I buried him in my backyard. The locket must have been unearthed and ex-DH found the chain coming out of the fresh dirt. All the little diamonds were intact but it was banged up. My son's picture, inside, was still intact...perfect in fact. Sent it back to my jeweler who fixed everything like brand new and put my initials on.
> Unbelievable story!


wow, that is amazing. so sad that your baby passed away. it seems like your lovely horse was giving you one last present to remind you of him


----------



## skyqueen

Candice0985 said:


> wow, that is amazing. so sad that your baby passed away. it seems like your lovely horse was giving you one last present to remind you of him



Good way to look at it!
BTW...he's the lighter brown TB in my avatar.
I still miss him terribly...he was one talented horse!!!


----------



## Candice0985

skyqueen said:


> Good way to look at it!
> BTW...he's the lighter brown TB in my avatar.
> I still miss him terribly...he was one talented horse!!!


he's beautiful  I love horses, their demeanor and personalities are the best. i'm sure he was a sweetie


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Absolutely stunning...one of the best necklaces I've seen in a long time!
> This would go with a lot of outfits/different looks!!!


^thank you!




skyqueen said:


> Good way to look at it!
> BTW...he's the lighter brown TB in my avatar.
> I still miss him terribly...he was one talented horse!!!


^sorry to butt in, but I'm so happy to know he's in your avatar.  I've always thought that pic was so beautiful...looks professionally taken.  he was gorgeous.


----------



## hunniesochic

E. ring.
Bangle bracelet.


----------



## susu1978

Wedding ring,ering,celine wrap,furla watch,pandora,tiffany,versace for h&m ring


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Diamonds =)


----------



## skyqueen

susu1978 said:


> Wedding ring,ering,celine wrap,furla watch,pandora,tiffany,versace for h&m ring


 


Sweetyqbk said:


> Diamonds =)


Stunning pieces, girls!


----------



## skyqueen

Diamond studs


----------



## airborne

nice cut skyqueen


----------



## hunniesochic

My ering, bangle, necklace.


----------



## etk123

skyqueen said:
			
		

> Diamond studs



Seriously gorgeous!!


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> Diamond studs


 
WoW! Looks really great!!!


----------



## frick&frack

Sweetyqbk said:


> Diamonds =)


^the quatrefoil dangles are gorgeous!




skyqueen said:


> Diamond studs


^they're fabulous!!!


----------



## skyqueen

airborne said:


> nice cut skyqueen


 


etk123 said:


> Seriously gorgeous!!


 


einseine said:


> WoW! Looks really great!!!


Love you, girls!


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> ^they're fabulous!!!



LOL! 
I should wear them more often!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> LOL!
> I should wear them more often!



yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees...don't keep the goodies hidden


----------



## No Cute

Ooohhh..pretties.

I wore Metalsmith Signature wide band, stud earrings in green quartz (very light), and some three strand lime green Target necklace my sons picked out for me, which rocked with a lime green tank.


----------



## skyqueen

No Cute said:


> Ooohhh..pretties.
> 
> I wore Metalsmith Signature wide band, stud earrings in green quartz (very light), and some three strand lime green Target necklace my sons picked out for me, which rocked with a lime green tank.


Sounds delish!
Good to "see" you on the jewelry forum!


----------



## frick&frack

No Cute said:


> Ooohhh..pretties.
> 
> I wore Metalsmith Signature wide band, stud earrings in green quartz (very light), and some three strand lime green Target necklace my sons picked out for me, which rocked with a lime green tank.



would love to see your green quartz/amethyst/praisiolite earrings.  but more than that, I want to steal your avatar.  oh, I want to steal it so very badly.  am saving it just in case...


----------



## No Cute

skyqueen said:


> Sounds delish!
> Good to "see" you on the jewelry forum!



Hi There!  How are you?  Ya, considering how I love jewelry, I never come over here...lol.  



frick&frack said:


> would love to see your green quartz/amethyst/praisiolite earrings.  but more than that, I want to steal your avatar.  oh, I want to steal it so very badly.  am saving it just in case...



Steal away   I wish I could upload decent pics, but my phone is being rude lately. They are the simple studs in a barely green quartz.  The are so simple as to be classic but just big enough to have a little funk in them


----------



## dannii

Atm im wearing my diamond earrings, wedding ring &  eternity ring


----------



## skyqueen

dannii said:


> Atm im wearing my diamond earrings, wedding ring & eternity ring


So lovely and classic!


----------



## roses5682

Diamond studs, gold hoops, charm bracket and my class ring.


----------



## skyqueen

Diamond dangles...perfect for the beach!


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Diamond dangles...perfect for the beach!



oh wow...they're dreamy GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> oh wow...they're dreamy GORGEOUS!!!



Not that expensive but sparkle!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Diamond dangles...perfect for the beach!



Beautiful!


----------



## gabz

some dangly betsey johnson leopard heart earrings
my wedding rings
gold art deco rhr
esq diamond-studed watch


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Beautiful!


 Thanks, dearheart!


----------



## etk123

skyqueen said:
			
		

> Diamond dangles...perfect for the beach!



LOVE these! And on the beach, I love even more!


----------



## Candice0985

today i'm wearing:
cartier trinity silk bracelet
5 motif VCA YG bracelet
yellow diamond ring
yellow diamond pear solitaire necklace
diamond studs.

outfit:
Club Monaco Corinne dress (love these styles I own so many of them lol)
black miu miu jewelled flats
taupe coloured prada handbag.


----------



## airborne

bcbg lucite ring/vintage


----------



## Samia

dannii said:


> Atm im wearing my diamond earrings, wedding ring &  eternity ring


Love the studs!



skyqueen said:


> Diamond dangles...perfect for the beach!


Your earrings are beautiful!!



airborne said:


> bcbg lucite ring/vintage


Love!


----------



## Samia

skyqueen said:


> My Michael Bondanza locket...18kt/small diamonds.
> This locket was "lost" for 12 years in my horse paddock. When my darling TB died I buried him in my backyard. The locket must have been unearthed and ex-DH found the chain coming out of the fresh dirt. All the little diamonds were intact but it was banged up. My son's picture, inside, was still intact...perfect in fact. Sent it back to my jeweler who fixed everything like brand new and put my initials on.
> Unbelievable story!



Beautiful necklace and a beautiful story, sorry about your horse.


----------



## etk123

Samia said:


> Beautiful necklace and a beautiful story, sorry about your horse.



Love your new avatar Samia!


----------



## Samia

etk123 said:


> Love your new avatar Samia!


Me too  Thanks!


----------



## skyqueen

airborne said:
			
		

> bcbg lucite ring/vintage



Delish!


----------



## skyqueen

Samia said:
			
		

> Beautiful necklace and a beautiful story, sorry about your horse.



Thank you, dear heart!


----------



## skyqueen

Samia said:
			
		

> Me too  Thanks!



Me, three!


----------



## frick&frack

airborne said:


> bcbg lucite ring/vintage



what a cool lucite ring


----------



## airborne

thanks 



skyqueen said:


> Delish!





Samia said:


> Love!





frick&frack said:


> what a cool lucite ring


----------



## airborne




----------



## hamid

What I wake up to everyday


----------



## skyqueen

hamid said:


> View attachment 1772095
> 
> 
> what i wake up to everyday


wow!


----------



## karo

^^^^^ a big wow from me too! I'd love to wake up and see something like this


----------



## skyqueen

My new 3 strand amethyst necklace...heavier then I thought it would be!


----------



## etk123

skyqueen said:


> My new 3 strand amethyst necklace...heavier then I thought it would be!



Wow, it's beautiful! Looks absolutely perfect on you, especially with the neckline on your sweater. Is it wrapped or a multi chain? How many carats is that baby??


----------



## skyqueen

etk123 said:
			
		

> Wow, it's beautiful! Looks absolutely perfect on you, especially with the neckline on your sweater. Is it wrapped or a multi chain? How many carats is that baby??



Thanks, dahlink!
No idea on carat weight................
It's a multi chain...easier for me.


----------



## Candice0985

skyqueen said:


> My new 3 strand amethyst necklace...heavier then I thought it would be!


gorgeous!! how does it look worn as a single necklace?


----------



## skyqueen

Candice0985 said:


> gorgeous!! how does it look worn as a single necklace?



It's a 3 strand not a long single which I prefer. I tend to figit with a single if it doesn't line up properly.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Wearing the extra large Tiffany silver oval key paired with the tiffany medium sized vintage silver and 18k rose gold lock on a 20 inch oval chain. One gold ring and a DBTY bracelet.


----------



## Candice0985

skyqueen said:


> It's a 3 strand not a long single which I prefer. I tend to figit with a single if it doesn't line up properly.


true...I wish long necklaces sat right on me, i'm a DD so I find long necklaces favour one boob over the other and kind of hang off to the side


----------



## skyqueen

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> true...I wish long necklaces sat right on me, i'm a DD so I find long necklaces favour one boob over the other and kind of hang off to the side



Good God, girl...another reason you'll never be a ballerina. LOL!


----------



## dannii

skyqueen said:
			
		

> My new 3 strand amethyst necklace...heavier then I thought it would be!



It's beautiful


----------



## Candice0985

skyqueen said:


> Good God, girl...another reason you'll never be a ballerina. LOL!


:lolots: very true!!!! or wear long necklaces without fidgeting lol


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> My new 3 strand amethyst necklace...heavier then I thought it would be!


^it's fabulous!  congratulations on getting such a great piece.




Candice0985 said:


> true...I wish long necklaces sat right on me, i'm a DD so I find long necklaces favour one boob over the other and kind of hang off to the side


^  this reminds me of the movie: thoroughly modern millie  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0062362/


----------



## Candice0985

frick&frack said:


> ^it's fabulous!  congratulations on getting such a great piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ^  this reminds me of the movie: thoroughly modern millie  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0062362/


I've never seen it! I have to remember to watch this soon


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:
			
		

> ^it's fabulous!  congratulations on getting such a great piece.
> 
> ^  this reminds me of the movie: thoroughly modern millie  http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0062362/



I love that movie!


----------



## skyqueen

dannii said:
			
		

> It's beautiful



Thanks, doll!


----------



## frick&frack

Candice0985 said:


> I've never seen it! I have to remember to watch this soon





skyqueen said:


> I love that movie!



I just love this movie.  silly julie andrews & mary tyler moore 

C - I hope you will too.

L - I knew you would


----------



## dzi

hectic June ... finally ending soon  


ears: Dior daisy earrings and Tiffany platinum diamond flower earrings 
right hand: Dior daisy ring as pinky with Chanel J12 (ignore the date as i usually lazy to wind the date unless i plan to wear it for the whole week)
left hand: Cartier love bracelet with Tiffany Elsa Peretti Open Heart Bracelet, and a hand-knitted beads ring


----------



## Candice0985

dzi said:


> hectic June ... finally ending soon
> 
> 
> ears: Dior daisy earrings and Tiffany platinum diamond flower earrings
> right hand: Dior daisy ring as pinky with Chanel J12 (ignore the date as i usually lazy to wind the date unless i plan to wear it for the whole week)
> left hand: Cartier love bracelet with Tiffany Elsa Peretti Open Heart Bracelet, and a hand-knitted beads ring


I love it all! can we see a shot of your nails? they look amazing!


----------



## dzi

Candice0985 said:


> I love it all! can we see a shot of your nails? they look amazing!



Dear, i am not good in posing for nails shot  esp with left hand trigger.

I took these shots under natural light with no further color adjustment, so that you can see them in near to the actual color. Hope you gals like my nails pic.


----------



## lily25

skyqueen said:


> My new 3 strand amethyst necklace...heavier then I thought it would be!


I adore it!


----------



## lily25

Playing around with my camera:







Just my 2 eternities.


----------



## Samia

dzi said:


> hectic June ... finally ending soon
> 
> 
> ears: Dior daisy earrings and Tiffany platinum diamond flower earrings
> right hand: Dior daisy ring as pinky with Chanel J12 (ignore the date as i usually lazy to wind the date unless i plan to wear it for the whole week)
> left hand: Cartier love bracelet with Tiffany Elsa Peretti Open Heart Bracelet, and a hand-knitted beads ring


Love everything!! Dior makes some really good pieces.


----------



## Samia

lily25 said:


> Playing around with my camera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my 2 eternities.


Beautiful rings!



skyqueen said:


> My new 3 strand amethyst necklace...heavier then I thought it would be!


This is a very pretty necklace and looks great on you!


----------



## skyqueen

lily25 said:


> I adore it!






lily25 said:


> Playing around with my camera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my 2 eternities.


Gorgeous, Miss Lily!



Samia said:


> Beautiful rings!
> 
> 
> This is a very pretty necklace and looks great on you!


----------



## skyqueen

dzi said:


> Dear, i am not good in posing for nails shot  esp with left hand trigger.
> 
> I took these shots under natural light with no further color adjustment, so that you can see them in near to the actual color. Hope you gals like my nails pic.


OMG...I've never seen anything like this!
How long did it take?


----------



## Candice0985

dzi said:


> Dear, i am not good in posing for nails shot  esp with left hand trigger.
> 
> I took these shots under natural light with no further color adjustment, so that you can see them in near to the actual color. Hope you gals like my nails pic.


loooove! thanks for posting pics  did you do it yourself or have it done?


----------



## airborne

and a 14k rosegold dia/ruby ring


----------



## lily25

^ I recognize the turquoise bangle! Is it Oysho?


----------



## hunniesochic

Me engagement ring.


----------



## dzi

skyqueen said:


> OMG...I've never seen anything like this!
> How long did it take?



put aside the time on shaping, polishing, mask ... the artwork itself took less than 20 min to complete  



Candice0985 said:


> loooove! thanks for posting pics  did you do it yourself or have it done?



is done by my _regular manicurist_, she is very skilled in nails art. I will give her my preferred theme, color, design, and usually will be 90% close to what i want 

the base color (white with yellow french tips) is using gelish gel polish and the 3D flower is using color acrylic powder.


----------



## Candice0985

dzi said:


> put aside the time on shaping, polishing, mask ... the artwork itself took less than 20 min to complete
> 
> 
> 
> is done by my _regular manicurist_, she is very skilled in nails art. I will give her my preferred theme, color, design, and usually will be 90% close to what i want
> 
> the base color (white with yellow french tips) is using gelish gel polish and the 3D flower is using color acrylic powder.


wow she's amazing!

I just did a caviar manicure and I love it!


----------



## lily25

^ I've seen caviar manicure and I'm so intrigued... My manicurist doesn't know how though....

Ok today's pic






Yellow sapphire and diamonds ring & diamond tennis bracelet, matcy matchy with my soleil Birkin  just for fun! Love yellow!


----------



## Samia

Today:
WG on the left





And RG/YG on the right


----------



## Samia

lily25 said:


> ^ I've seen caviar manicure and I'm so intrigued... My manicurist doesn't know how though....
> 
> Ok today's pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow sapphire and diamonds ring & diamond tennis bracelet, matcy matchy with my soleil Birkin  just for fun! Love yellow!



That is a gorgeous ring!


----------



## lily25

^ thank you dear, it was a present from my mom 
Oooh lovely pics, I'm in love with your monogram bracelet! Reminds me of the oui ring, but this is even better!


----------



## karo

lily25 said:
			
		

> Playing around with my camera:
> 
> Just my 2 eternities.



Gorgeous. Love it!


----------



## susu1978

Samia said:
			
		

> Today:
> WG on the left
> 
> And RG/YG on the right



All the things i need are right here,gorgeous


----------



## gabz

two tone gold hoop earrings
wedding set
gold right hand art deco ring
thin gold chain bracelet and stella dot serpant bracelet on my right wrist


----------



## etk123

lily25 said:


> ^ I've seen caviar manicure and I'm so intrigued... My manicurist doesn't know how though....
> 
> Ok today's pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow sapphire and diamonds ring & diamond tennis bracelet, matcy matchy with my soleil Birkin  just for fun! Love yellow!


Beautiful! I love the yellow sapphire!


Samia said:


> Today:
> WG on the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And RG/YG on the right



Gorgeous and perfect!


----------



## Love4MK

Anne Klein watch, two bangles, one charm bracelet and the pancreatic cancer bracelet I wear everyday.


----------



## something.spicy

Hey guys, 
I'm wearing my rose and white gold diamond flower ring (tulip setting) and my gold bangle


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond studs, rose gold Tiffany bean necklace, Gucci watch, wedding set and Cartier trinity ring on right hand.


----------



## Candice0985

lily25 said:


> ^ I've seen caviar manicure and I'm so intrigued... My manicurist doesn't know how though....
> 
> Ok today's pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow sapphire and diamonds ring & diamond tennis bracelet, matcy matchy with my soleil Birkin  just for fun! Love yellow!


love your jewellery!

caviar manicure is soo easy! it's just a wet layer of nail polish with micro beads sprinkled on top and pressed into the nail polish so they stick 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CTKNqUP-ms this is the manicure kit I have


----------



## Onthego

Love my diamonds!


----------



## Onthego

Cartier like 5 row half eternity ring.  Diamond bangle all around and yg love bracelet.


----------



## dzi

lily25 said:


> Yellow sapphire and diamonds ring & diamond tennis bracelet, matcy matchy with my soleil Birkin  just for fun! Love yellow!



 Yellow


----------



## dzi

Candice0985 said:


> love your jewellery!
> 
> caviar manicure is soo easy! it's just a wet layer of nail polish with micro beads sprinkled on top and pressed into the nail polish so they stick
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CTKNqUP-ms this is the manicure kit I have



i did a caviar manicure in sandy beach theme with some 3D starfishes, shells last summer... maybe i should stress my manicurist with some new themes on caviar on my next visit ... LOL 

 Oops getting out of topic ... pic on wat i am wearing coming soon ... stay tuned


----------



## dzi

Right hand : Longines Evidenza and Cartier Double C diamond white gold band
Left hand : Tiffany metro rings in multi color, stacks with yellow gold ribbon pearl ring


----------



## dzi

I seldom see postings on anklets ... I love anklets and toes rings ... but i lost a few toes rings "unconsciously" hence seldom wear them lately. 

Any anklets and toes rings lovers??

anklet on me today, handmade knitted beads anklet with crystal heels charms


----------



## hunniesochic

E-ring.


----------



## Samia

dzi said:


> Right hand : Longines Evidenza and Cartier Double C diamond white gold band
> Left hand : Tiffany metro rings in multi color, stacks with yellow gold ribbon pearl ring



Oh wow! your ring stack is so pretty!!

PS: I love your photos! what camera do you use, if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Samia

Onthego said:


> Love my diamonds!


The diamond bracelet looks perfect with the love!!


something.spicy said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm wearing my rose and white gold diamond flower ring (tulip setting) and my gold bangle


What a pretty ring!!



susu1978 said:


> All the things i need are right here,gorgeous





lily25 said:


> ^ thank you dear, it was a present from my mom
> Oooh lovely pics, I'm in love with your monogram bracelet! Reminds me of the oui ring, but this is even better!


That is a lovely present!! Thank you the VCA is a new addition and I am obsessed. And I do plan to add the oui ring to match my Dior Oui bracelet


----------



## etk123

Homemade clover bracelet and watch, Samia and VCA inspired
Love and wedding set
Wg small hoops and my fave Chanel sunnies


----------



## skyqueen

etk123 said:


> Homemade clover bracelet and watch, Samia and VCA inspired
> Love and wedding set
> Wg small hoops and my fave Chanel sunnies


You just answered my question in chat.
Can't believe you made that bracelet...unbelievable and perfect!


----------



## etk123

skyqueen said:
			
		

> You just answered my question in chat.
> Can't believe you made that bracelet...unbelievable and perfect!



Aww thank you!!! Vhodos made a bracelet with similar beads to stack with her new watch, so I kept an eye out for the beads and our ACMoore had them! I also got some cute flower beads to try. I hope it doesn't fall apart hehe!


----------



## skyqueen

lily25 said:


> ^ I've seen caviar manicure and I'm so intrigued... My manicurist doesn't know how though....
> 
> Ok today's pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow sapphire and diamonds ring & diamond tennis bracelet, matcy matchy with my soleil Birkin  just for fun! Love yellow!


Damn, Miss Lily...show us a pic with your soleil Birkin!



Samia said:


> Today:
> WG on the left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And RG/YG on the right


 


something.spicy said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm wearing my rose and white gold diamond flower ring (tulip setting) and my gold bangle


 


Onthego said:


> Love my diamonds!


Gorgeous, girls!!!


----------



## Candice0985

dzi said:


> Right hand : Longines Evidenza and Cartier Double C diamond white gold band
> Left hand : Tiffany metro rings in multi color, stacks with yellow gold ribbon pearl ring


these rings are so cute! is that a seed pearl bow?


----------



## Sweetyqbk

My favorite h Shtern ring


----------



## Candice0985

^ this ring is amazing!!! I love Hstern


----------



## etk123

Yes, that ring is amazing!!


----------



## Samia

etk123 said:


> Homemade clover bracelet and watch, Samia and VCA inspired
> Love and wedding set
> Wg small hoops and my fave Chanel sunnies



You made me blush :shame:, I think everyone on this thread is an inspiration!!
The bracelet you made is beautiful!! Great job in making it, I could never do something like this, I wouldn't know where to start or even get the material from


----------



## Samia

Sweetyqbk said:


> My favorite h Shtern ring



Gorgeous ring and love your nails!


----------



## skyqueen

Sweetyqbk said:


> My favorite h Shtern ring


Gorgeous...I love the nails, too!


----------



## dzi

Samia said:
			
		

> Oh wow! your ring stack is so pretty!!
> 
> PS: I love your photos! what camera do you use, if you don't mind me asking



Dear, i m using sony nex5 for the past 2 postings pic.


----------



## dzi

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> these rings are so cute! is that a seed pearl bow?



Yes, they are seed pearl (^.^)


----------



## dzi

Sweetyqbk said:
			
		

> My favorite h Shtern ring



I want the ring !! But my fingers are too short for loud ring ... Sigh


----------



## etk123

dzi said:


> Right hand : Longines Evidenza and Cartier Double C diamond white gold band
> Left hand : Tiffany metro rings in multi color, stacks with yellow gold ribbon pearl ring





dzi said:


> I seldom see postings on anklets ... I love anklets and toes rings ... but i lost a few toes rings "unconsciously" hence seldom wear them lately.
> 
> Any anklets and toes rings lovers??
> 
> anklet on me today, handmade knitted beads anklet with crystal heels charms


I love your stacking rings and your Cartier!!!! Everything is so pretty!


----------



## etk123

Sweetyqbk said:


> My favorite h Shtern ring



Just wanted to add that your nails are beautiful too!


----------



## frick&frack

Sweetyqbk said:


> My favorite h Shtern ring



fabulous ring!  great cut & setting.  is it an ametrine or just a straight amethyst?


----------



## tatertot

Wearing my wedding set, Hermes TGM Diamond/Stainless MM watch and a gorgeous Swarovski necklace that was a gift from a lovely close friend & pf'er.


----------



## airborne

lovely as usual - love your classy style tater!!



tatertot said:


> Wearing my wedding set, Hermes TGM Diamond/Stainless MM watch and a gorgeous Swarovski necklace that was a gift from a lovely close friend & pf'er.


----------



## dzi

etk123 said:
			
		

> I love your stacking rings and your Cartier!!!! Everything is so pretty!



thanks kiki (^^)


----------



## skyqueen

tatertot said:


> Wearing my wedding set, Hermes TGM Diamond/Stainless MM watch and a gorgeous Swarovski necklace that was a gift from a lovely close friend & pf'er.


Just stunning!


----------



## Samia

dzi said:


> Dear, i m using sony nex5 for the past 2 postings pic.



Thank you! The pics come out gorgeous!


----------



## Samia

tatertot said:


> Wearing my wedding set, Hermes TGM Diamond/Stainless MM watch and a gorgeous Swarovski necklace that was a gift from a lovely close friend & pf'er.



Gorgeous wedding set S!


----------



## tatertot

airborne said:


> lovely as usual - love your classy style tater!!





skyqueen said:


> Just stunning!





Samia said:


> Gorgeous wedding set S!




Thank you so much ladies for the kind comments:shame:

Samia~  I love the VCA bracelet in your avatar pic, so pretty!


----------



## Samia

tatertot said:


> Samia~  I love the VCA bracelet in your avatar pic, so pretty!


Thanks! I am in love with it too and I already thinking about what to get next!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Samia said:
			
		

> Gorgeous ring and love your nails!






			
				skyqueen said:
			
		

> Gorgeous...I love the nails, too!






			
				dzi said:
			
		

> I want the ring !! But my fingers are too short for loud ring ... Sigh






			
				etk123 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to add that your nails are beautiful too!






			
				frick&frack said:
			
		

> fabulous ring!  great cut & setting.  is it an ametrine or just a straight amethyst?



Thank you, everyone. I'm going to a wedding today so this baby came from the safety deposit box. Got the nails done an hour before taking the picture so they are super fresh. And I always buy my own polishes the color is called Fiji by Essie. The stone is a 25 carat amethyst that is a very light shade of pink. The gold is a white and yellow mixture that h stern does it matches nicely to any jewelry gold color I'm wearing. Excited to get all dolled up.


----------



## No Cute

All I put on were these hot pink plastic disc studs from my ds when he was 3.


----------



## No Cute

Sweetyqbk said:


> My favorite h Shtern ring



Gorgeous ring!  And your manicure is beautiful!


----------



## Bethc

I seem to be wearing the same thing over and over again... I need to change things up!

Left hand - WG Love ring, WG & RG Love bangles
Right hand - VCA BTW Butterfies ring, RG/SS Rolex, RG H CDC
Necklace - WG Love circle necklace
Diamond stud earrings


----------



## Candice0985

Bethc said:


> I seem to be wearing the same thing over and over again... I need to change things up!
> 
> Left hand - WG Love ring, WG & RG Love bangles
> Right hand - VCA BTW Butterfies ring, RG/SS Rolex, RG H CDC
> Necklace - WG Love circle necklace
> Diamond stud earrings


if I had these pieces I would be wearing these in constant rotation too  they work well together!


----------



## Theren

Going for the stacked look today!


----------



## Samia

Bethc said:
			
		

> I seem to be wearing the same thing over and over again... I need to change things up!
> 
> Left hand - WG Love ring, WG & RG Love bangles
> Right hand - VCA BTW Butterfies ring, RG/SS Rolex, RG H CDC
> Necklace - WG Love circle necklace
> Diamond stud earrings



Me too!! I wish I had all these pieces to constantly wear!


----------



## LVoeletters

Bethc said:


> I seem to be wearing the same thing over and over again... I need to change things up!
> 
> Left hand - WG Love ring, WG & RG Love bangles
> Right hand - VCA BTW Butterfies ring, RG/SS Rolex, RG H CDC
> Necklace - WG Love circle necklace
> Diamond stud earrings


That sounds amazing! Please post pics!!!


----------



## Ratnapur

Pendant: stelring silver setting, with a very large, checkerboard-cut pinkish rough-cut ruby, with a garnet forp and 2 small, white pearls, on a sterling chain

Earrings: drops of oval rough-cut rubies in sterling silver

Bracelets: 13, very thin Mexican silver bangles on my left wrist ( I wear these at least once a week--I guess you could say they're my signature piece, at least in the bracelet world!)


----------



## jadebythesea

Earrings: 0.3 carat diamond earrings.
Ring: engagement ring
Bracelet: diamond and sapphire tennis bracelet.


----------



## dzi

left : Hermes twilly + Love bracelet (oops missed out from the shutter) + bold ring (gift from a friend)

right : pass down yellow gold ring stacked with tiffany metro + rolex daytona + amber beads

:sunnies


----------



## Bethc

Bethc said:
			
		

> I seem to be wearing the same thing over and over again... I need to change things up!
> 
> Left hand - WG Love ring, WG & RG Love bangles
> Right hand - VCA BTW Butterfies ring, RG/SS Rolex, RG H CDC
> Necklace - WG Love circle necklace
> Diamond stud earrings



Here are some pics...


----------



## lovely64

Woohhoo, you have the thin CDC in gold *Bethc* it´s so pretty!! I was at H yesterday and tried the rose gold with diamonds on!

Here is todays "outfit". Hermès CDC, Hapi and clic.


----------



## Candice0985

dzi said:


> left : Hermes twilly + Love bracelet (oops missed out from the shutter) + bold ring (gift from a friend)
> 
> right : pass down yellow gold ring stacked with tiffany metro + rolex daytona + amber beads
> 
> :sunnies


gorgeous dzi! I love the "bold ring" from your friend



Bethc said:


> Here are some pics...


it works so well together, no wonder this is your everyday go to 



lovely64 said:


> Woohhoo, you have the thin CDC in gold *Bethc* it´s so pretty!! I was at H yesterday and tried the rose gold with diamonds on!
> 
> Here is todays "outfit". Hermès CDC, Hapi and clic.


nice stack!


----------



## lovely64

Candice0985 said:


> gorgeous dzi! I love the "bold ring" from your friend
> 
> 
> it works so well together, no wonder this is your everyday go to
> 
> 
> nice stack!


Thank you


----------



## Samia

dzi said:


> left : Hermes twilly + Love bracelet (oops missed out from the shutter) + bold ring (gift from a friend)
> right : pass down yellow gold ring stacked with tiffany metro + rolex daytona + amber beads
> :sunnies


Love everything! adding the twilly is a great idea


Bethc said:


> Here are some pics...


Wow! great to see the pics, all the Cartier 


lovely64 said:


> Woohhoo, you have the thin CDC in gold *Bethc* it´s so pretty!! I was at H yesterday and tried the rose gold with diamonds on!
> Here is todays "outfit". Hermès CDC, Hapi and clic.


Your H stack is beautiful!


----------



## Blythedor

lovely64 said:
			
		

> Woohhoo, you have the thin CDC in gold Bethc it´s so pretty!! I was at H yesterday and tried the rose gold with diamonds on!
> 
> Here is todays "outfit". Hermès CDC, Hapi and clic.



Amazing! I love the color match together


----------



## airborne

so good!!



dzi said:


> left : Hermes twilly + Love bracelet (oops missed out from the shutter) + bold ring (gift from a friend)
> 
> right : pass down yellow gold ring stacked with tiffany metro + rolex daytona + amber beads
> 
> :sunnies


----------



## airborne

random pieces


----------



## dzi

candice0985 said:


> gorgeous dzi! I love the "bold ring" from your friend



:d


----------



## dzi

Samia said:


> Love everything! adding the twilly is a great idea



I "steal" the idea from some threads in TPF ... still practicing hard to tie a nice secure bow... LOL


----------



## dzi

airborne said:


> so good!!



yeah!


----------



## Slavisa

Round brilliant diamond engagement ring
2 x diamond wedding bands
1 x fine wedding band
Hermes clic clac black on black


----------



## hunniesochic

e-ring.


----------



## Samia

airborne said:


> random pieces


You have really interesting pieces!


----------



## Bethc

lovely64 said:


> Woohhoo, you have the thin CDC in gold *Bethc* it´s so pretty!! I was at H yesterday and tried the rose gold with diamonds on!
> 
> Here is todays "outfit". Hermès CDC, Hapi and clic.



Thanks!  Love you stack!  Yes, actually that is the RG CDC minus the diamonds. 



Candice0985 said:


> gorgeous dzi! I love the "bold ring" from your friend
> 
> 
> it works so well together, no wonder this is your everyday go to
> 
> 
> nice stack!



Thanks!  Yes, but I have a lot of other jewelry that I'm not wearing, which is sad. 



Samia said:


> Love everything! adding the twilly is a great idea
> 
> Wow! great to see the pics, all the Cartier
> 
> Your H stack is beautiful!



Thanks!  I have a thing for the Love collection... It's classic and simple.


----------



## skyqueen

lovely64 said:


> Woohhoo, you have the thin CDC in gold *Bethc* it´s so pretty!! I was at H yesterday and tried the rose gold with diamonds on!
> 
> Here is todays "outfit". Hermès CDC, Hapi and clic.


Gorgeous and cheery...a definate pop of color!


----------



## skyqueen

It's a silver day for me......................
Farandole 160
Peretti Cuff and Borgo spike bracelet


----------



## etk123

skyqueen said:
			
		

> It's a silver day for me......................
> Farandole 160
> Peretti Cuff and Borgo spike bracelet



Omg Sky, amazing! What are you wearing with this gorgeousness?? The cuff and spike together are tdf!!! The Farandole is dreamy!!


----------



## LVoeletters

skyqueen said:


> It's a silver day for me......................
> Farandole 160
> Peretti Cuff and Borgo spike bracelet



Such awesome pieces!!!!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

LVoeletters said:


> Such awesome pieces!!!!!!!


----------



## lovely64

Samia said:


> Love everything! adding the twilly is a great idea
> 
> Wow! great to see the pics, all the Cartier
> 
> Your H stack is beautiful!


 


Blythedor said:


> Amazing! I love the color match together


 


skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous and cheery...a definate pop of color!


 Thanks ladies!


skyqueen said:


> It's a silver day for me......................
> Farandole 160
> Peretti Cuff and Borgo spike bracelet


 Ohhhh, that is so pretty!


----------



## Candice0985

today i'm wearing:
Bulgari RG bzero necklace
Yellow diamond ring
VCA YG 5 motif
a blue sapphire bezeled 18k WG bracelet

with a mint colour dress from h&m


----------



## skyqueen

Candice0985 said:


> today i'm wearing:
> Bulgari RG bzero necklace
> Yellow diamond ring
> VCA YG 5 motif
> a blue sapphire bezeled 18k WG bracelet
> 
> with a mint colour dress from h&m
> View attachment 1782310


That ring...TDF!


----------



## Candice0985

skyqueen said:


> That ring...TDF!


 thanks SQ it's so temperamental! some pictures it's barely yellow other pics its the colour of sunshine whatcanyado!? lol


----------



## skyqueen

etk123 said:


> Omg Sky, amazing! What are you wearing with this gorgeousness?? The cuff and spike together are tdf!!! The Farandole is dreamy!!



I always seem to have my jewelry organized before my clothes. LOL!
Just a long lavender T with cropped leggings and a Helen Kaminski straw fedora.
Off to the cookout/fireworks!!!



LVoeletters said:


> Such awesome pieces!!!!!!!


 


lovely64 said:


> Ohhhh, that is so pretty!


 Thanks, darlings!


----------



## susu1978

airborne said:
			
		

> random pieces



Unique pieces love


----------



## susu1978

skyqueen said:
			
		

> It's a silver day for me......................
> Farandole 160
> Peretti Cuff and Borgo spike bracelet



I love your necklace and the cuff


----------



## susu1978

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> today i'm wearing:
> Bulgari RG bzero necklace
> Yellow diamond ring
> VCA YG 5 motif
> a blue sapphire bezeled 18k WG bracelet
> 
> with a mint colour dress from h&m



Love the color on your vca


----------



## skyqueen

susu1978 said:


> I love your necklace and the cuff


----------



## lovely64

Candice0985 said:


> today i'm wearing:
> Bulgari RG bzero necklace
> Yellow diamond ring
> VCA YG 5 motif
> a blue sapphire bezeled 18k WG bracelet
> 
> with a mint colour dress from h&m
> View attachment 1782310


 Very pretty.

Today is my all silver CDC and Ombre KDT bracelet day


----------



## lovely64

Black CDC, black Hapi and Vert Veronese clic, all with ghw.


----------



## dzi

lovely64 said:
			
		

> Today is my all silver CDC and Ombre KDT bracelet day



Ohh.. I wearing one of them too (^_-)


----------



## dzi

Mine (^&#65377;^) today


----------



## Blyen

my plain yellow gold wedding band,yellow gold engagement/anniversary ring and my yellow gold love bracelet.I'm dying for a pair of studs!


----------



## Samia

lovely64 said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> Today is my all silver CDC and Ombre KDT bracelet day





lovely64 said:


> Black CDC, black Hapi and Vert Veronese clic, all with ghw.


WOW! why were you not on this thread before , you have some serious H bracelets!


dzi said:


> Mine (^&#65377;^) today


Love it!! But more than your stacks I love your pics


----------



## Samia

Candice0985 said:


> today i'm wearing:
> Bulgari RG bzero necklace
> Yellow diamond ring
> VCA YG 5 motif
> a blue sapphire bezeled 18k WG bracelet
> 
> with a mint colour dress from h&m
> View attachment 1782310


Just great pieces in one picture!!


----------



## lovely64

Samia said:


> WOW! why were you not on this thread before , you have some serious H bracelets!
> 
> Love it!! But more than your stacks I love your pics


 Thank you! Hahahah, I think I might have posted here once or twice before. I am mostly hanging out in the Hermès forum but I will start coming here too


----------



## Samia

lovely64 said:


> Thank you! Hahahah, I think I might have posted here once or twice before. I am mostly hanging out in the Hermès forum but I will start coming here too


I hope you do!! Would love to see all your H collection


----------



## skyqueen

lovely64 said:


> Thank you! Hahahah, I think I might have posted here once or twice before. I am mostly hanging out in the Hermès forum but I will start coming here too


Goody...glad you came over to the jewelry side!


----------



## dzi

Samia said:


> Love it!! But more than your stacks I love your pics


----------



## Candice0985

susu1978 said:


> Love the color on your vca


thanks susu!


lovely64 said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> Today is my all silver CDC and Ombre KDT bracelet day


very cool!


Samia said:


> Just great pieces in one picture!!


thanks Samia


----------



## lovely64

skyqueen said:


> Goody...glad you came over to the jewelry side!


 


Samia said:


> I hope you do!! Would love to see all your H collection


 


Candice0985 said:


> thanks susu!
> 
> very cool!
> 
> thanks Samia


 Thank you! How kind of you I promise to post alot


----------



## skyqueen

lovely64 said:


> Thank you! How kind of you I promise to post alot


I've been lucky enough, over the years, to see some of your incredible Hermes bracelets/jewelry, scarves and bags!
A collection to die for!!!
Start posting...................................


----------



## lovely64

skyqueen said:


> I've been lucky enough, over the years, to see some of your incredible Hermes bracelets/jewelry, scarves and bags!
> A collection to die for!!!
> Start posting...................................


 You are too kind


----------



## lovely64

dzi said:


> Ohh.. I wearing one of them too (^_-)


 


dzi said:


> Mine (^&#65377;^) today


 Very pretty!


----------



## lovely64

Here´s one of my all time CDC favourites. Fuchsia aligator with gold hardware and Griolet Kelly double tour bracelet, also with ghw.


----------



## cascherping

Here's my latest stack (I included the photo of the McQueen purse too, because I figure it almost looks like jewelry

Bangles/Bracelets: Ippolita, Gucci, Cartier, Nike Fuelband (for my inner geek), David Yurman.


----------



## cascherping

I adore all of your gorgeous CDC's! This fuchsia color is killer!


lovely64 said:


> Here´s one of my all time CDC favourites. Fuchsia aligator with gold hardware and Griolet Kelly double tour bracelet, also with ghw.



Beautiful jewelry!


Candice0985 said:


> today i'm wearing:
> Bulgari RG bzero necklace
> Yellow diamond ring
> VCA YG 5 motif
> a blue sapphire bezeled 18k WG bracelet
> 
> with a mint colour dress from h&m
> View attachment 1782310



Another gorgeous CDC! Can I ask if the all metal CDC scratches easily?


lovely64 said:


> Very pretty.
> 
> Today is my all silver CDC and Ombre KDT bracelet day



Beautiful!


lovely64 said:


> Black CDC, black Hapi and Vert Veronese clic, all with ghw.



Love the combination!


dzi said:


> Mine (^&#65377;^) today


----------



## lovely64

cascherping said:


> I adore all of your gorgeous CDC's! This fuchsia color is killer!
> 
> 
> Beautiful jewelry!
> 
> 
> Another gorgeous CDC! Can I ask if the all metal CDC scratches easily?
> 
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Love the combination!


 Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

cascherping said:


> Here's my latest stack (I included the photo of the McQueen purse too, because I figure it almost looks like jewelry
> 
> Bangles/Bracelets: Ippolita, Gucci, Cartier, Nike Fuelband (for my inner geek), David Yurman.


 Love this!


----------



## frick&frack

Theren said:


> Going for the stacked look today!


^I've said this before, but I love all the color in your e-ring!




dzi said:


> left : Hermes twilly + Love bracelet (oops missed out from the shutter) + bold ring (gift from a friend)
> 
> right : pass down yellow gold ring stacked with tiffany metro + rolex daytona + amber beads
> 
> :sunnies


^I love your bold ring (looks like blue topaz?) so very much I can't even say!!!   I love big chunky gemstone rings.




skyqueen said:


> It's a silver day for me......................
> Farandole 160
> Peretti Cuff and Borgo spike bracelet


^ that cuff is beyond awesome!!!  so cool to pair it with spikes.  you're like a chic biker chick now :giggles:


----------



## frick&frack

Candice0985 said:


> today i'm wearing:
> Bulgari RG bzero necklace
> Yellow diamond ring
> VCA YG 5 motif
> a blue sapphire bezeled 18k WG bracelet
> 
> with a mint colour dress from h&m


^your pendant is so cool, & you know how much I love your yellow diamond!




skyqueen said:


> I always seem to have my jewelry organized before my clothes. LOL!
> Just a long lavender T with cropped leggings and a Helen Kaminski straw fedora.
> Off to the cookout/fireworks!!!


^I often pick jewelry before clothes too...sometimes shoes first.  I love kaminski straw too 




Blyen said:


> my plain yellow gold wedding band,yellow gold engagement/anniversary ring and my yellow gold love bracelet.I'm dying for a pair of studs!


^the e-ring in your avatar is beautiful!


----------



## frick&frack

lovely64 said:


> Here´s one of my all time CDC favourites. Fuchsia aligator with gold hardware and Griolet Kelly double tour bracelet, also with ghw.


^I'd love to get a better look at your ring.




cascherping said:


> Here's my latest stack (I included the photo of the McQueen purse too, because I figure it almost looks like jewelry
> 
> Bangles/Bracelets: Ippolita, Gucci, Cartier, Nike Fuelband (for my inner geek), David Yurman.


^the clutch definitely looks like jewelry...I had a big eye pop & "wow" when I first saw it (thinking you were wearing 4 cool chunky rings )


----------



## lovely64

frick&frack said:


> ^I'd love to get a better look at your ring.
> 
> 
> 
> ^the clutch definitely looks like jewelry...I had a big eye pop & "wow" when I first saw it (thinking you were wearing 4 cool chunky rings )


 Here you go


----------



## frick&frack

lovely64 said:


> Here you go



thank you so much 

the ring is fabulous!  it looks like an etruscan style.  is the gold high karat?  definitely looks like it.  it's beautiful on you too.


----------



## lovely64

frick&frack said:


> thank you so much
> 
> the ring is fabulous! it looks like an etruscan style. is the gold high karat? definitely looks like it. it's beautiful on you too.


 Thank you! Yes, it´s gold and diamonds. It is quite heavy too but I´m not sure which karat gold it´s made of.

Edit. here´s a picture so you can see the inside. It is hammered which I think you can see here?


----------



## frick&frack

lovely64 said:


> Thank you! Yes, it´s gold and diamonds. It is quite heavy too but I´m not sure which karat gold it´s made of.
> 
> Edit. here´s a picture so you can see the inside. It is hammered which I think you can see here?



I could definitely see that it was hand hammered & scraped on the outside...just lends to the old etruscan look.  the workmanship is fantastic.  it's so beautiful.  looking forward to seeing even more of your jewelry.


----------



## lovely64

frick&frack said:


> I could definitely see that it was hand hammered & scraped on the outside...just lends to the old etruscan look. the workmanship is fantastic. it's so beautiful. looking forward to seeing even more of your jewelry.


 Thank you! You are very kind


----------



## Theren

frick&frack said:


> ^I've said this before, but I love all the color in your e-ring!


 
aww thank you


----------



## Candice0985

same jewellery as yesterday but I received my new emerald bead bracelet in the mail. it's obviously bead quality and not gem quality butt it's a nice grass green!- just noticed my picture turned my bracelet a weird blacky green :S


----------



## etk123

lovely64 said:


> Here´s one of my all time CDC favourites. Fuchsia aligator with gold hardware and Griolet Kelly double tour bracelet, also with ghw.


Love it!


cascherping said:


> Here's my latest stack (I included the photo of the McQueen purse too, because I figure it almost looks like jewelry
> 
> Bangles/Bracelets: Ippolita, Gucci, Cartier, Nike Fuelband (for my inner geek), David Yurman.
> 
> confettiinherhair.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/July-2-2012-BLOG-103.jpg


Omg the McQueen is delicious!! Great stacking!


Candice0985 said:


> same jewellery as yesterday but I received my new emerald bead bracelet in the mail. it's obviously bead quality and not gem quality butt it's a nice grass green!- just noticed my picture turned my bracelet a weird blacky green :S
> View attachment 1783463


Pretty pretty!


----------



## etk123

This is it, just too hot for anything more! Way too hot for layering or stacking lol. I'm finding that I have been much simpler with my jewelry now that I'm wearing summer clothes. And dare I say it...I've been *not* wearing a watch! I'm usually a mess without one. I guess since school's out I'm not so worried about the time! And my rings are pretty much stuck on right now, possibly too much time in the sun and too much wine, , my hands are puff balls!


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> This is it, just too hot for anything more! Way too hot for layering or stacking lol. I'm finding that I have been much simpler with my jewelry now that I'm wearing summer clothes. And dare I say it...I've been *not* wearing a watch! I'm usually a mess without one. I guess since school's out I'm not so worried about the time! And my rings are pretty much stuck on right now, possibly too much time in the sun and too much wine, , my hands are puff balls!


 
Beautiful!! Everything! I really love the simplicity! I don't wear a watch at all.


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> same jewellery as yesterday but I received my new emerald bead bracelet in the mail. it's obviously bead quality and not gem quality butt it's a nice grass green!- just noticed my picture turned my bracelet a weird blacky green :S
> View attachment 1783463


 
Love your new bead bracelet! Green X YG is the best combo!


----------



## einseine

lovely64 said:


> Thank you! Yes, it´s gold and diamonds. It is quite heavy too but I´m not sure which karat gold it´s made of.
> 
> Edit. here´s a picture so you can see the inside. It is hammered which I think you can see here?


 
Wow! Gorgeours ring! I love the contrast of white X gold!


----------



## etk123

lovely64 said:


> Here you go



This is a piece of art


----------



## etk123

einseine said:


> Beautiful!! Everything! I really love the simplicity! I don't wear a watch at all.




No watch leaves so much more room for bracelets lol!


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Love your new bead bracelet! Green X YG is the best combo!


thanks! 
I agree, I also love black and gold. If I get another 5 motif it'll be onyx YG for sure!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> No watch leaves so much more room for bracelets lol!


^ this  lol!


----------



## skyqueen

etk123 said:


> This is it, just too hot for anything more! Way too hot for layering or stacking lol. I'm finding that I have been much simpler with my jewelry now that I'm wearing summer clothes. And dare I say it...I've been *not* wearing a watch! I'm usually a mess without one. I guess since school's out I'm not so worried about the time! And my rings are pretty much stuck on right now, possibly too much time in the sun and too much wine, , my hands are puff balls!


With that e-ring/band...no one will even notice your hands! I didn't..................


----------



## skyqueen

lovely64 said:


> Here you go


 


frick&frack said:


> thank you so much
> 
> the ring is fabulous! it looks like an etruscan style. is the gold high karat? definitely looks like it. it's beautiful on you too.


I pegged it etruscan, too! 22/24K?
Beautiful workmanship!!!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> This is it, just too hot for anything more! Way too hot for layering or stacking lol. I'm finding that I have been much simpler with my jewelry now that I'm wearing summer clothes. And dare I say it...I've been *not* wearing a watch! I'm usually a mess without one. I guess since school's out I'm not so worried about the time! And my rings are pretty much stuck on right now, possibly too much time in the sun and too much wine, , my hands are puff balls!


very chic, classic and appropriate for the hot weather.

yesterday was 35 degrees celsius and with humidity I think it was 43? 110 farenheit?
ridiculous!


----------



## skyqueen

Candice0985 said:


> yesterday was 35 degrees celsius and with humidity I think it was 43? 110 farenheit?
> ridiculous!


Good God...and I always thought you northern gals had it cooler!


----------



## Candice0985

skyqueen said:


> Good God...and I always thought you northern gals had it cooler!


not in southern Ontario, we don't have the coastal winds like the west and east coasts. my sister came home from the east coast a few weeks back and the heat almost knocked her on her butt leaving the airport


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> very chic, classic and appropriate for the hot weather.
> 
> yesterday was 35 degrees celsius and with humidity I think it was 43? 110 farenheit?
> ridiculous!


Thank you ...110!...crazy...



skyqueen said:


> With that e-ring/band...no one will even notice your hands! I didn't..................



Aww thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

Candice0985 said:


> same jewellery as yesterday but I received my new emerald bead bracelet in the mail. it's obviously bead quality and not gem quality butt it's a nice grass green!- just noticed my picture turned my bracelet a weird blacky green :S


^the faceted emerald rounds are so pretty!




etk123 said:


> This is it, just too hot for anything more! Way too hot for layering or stacking lol. I'm finding that I have been much simpler with my jewelry now that I'm wearing summer clothes. And dare I say it...I've been *not* wearing a watch! I'm usually a mess without one. I guess since school's out I'm not so worried about the time! And my rings are pretty much stuck on right now, possibly too much time in the sun and too much wine, , my hands are puff balls!


^I'm the same way...can't stand a necklace in the summer.  your wedding set is so beautiful.




skyqueen said:


> I pegged it etruscan, too! 22/24K?
> Beautiful workmanship!!!


^


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> same jewellery as yesterday but I received my new emerald bead bracelet in the mail. it's obviously bead quality and not gem quality butt it's a nice grass green!- just noticed my picture turned my bracelet a weird blacky green :S
> View attachment 1783463



very cute! It reminds me of the one i made for my motif, but mine had white variations and the scale was smaller. I want to get small adventurine beads and make a bracelet to layer with the mop. I haven't acquired the ideal size yet though.

BTW very random- I had a dream you did a collection reveal! So evidently I am dreaming of the day you make one!


----------



## Blyen

frick&frack said:


> ^the e-ring in your avatar is beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## skyqueen

Candice0985 said:


> not in southern Ontario, we don't have the coastal winds like the west and east coasts. my sister came home from the east coast a few weeks back and the heat almost knocked her on her butt leaving the airport


Living on Cape Cod can be 10-15 degrees cooler/warmer then Boston. 
I understand what you mean. Coastal temperature is a bit different.

Love the emerald bead bracelet. That color looks fab with the VCA!


----------



## dzi

tiring day ... good to have something beautiful to stare at while waiting


----------



## skyqueen

dzi said:


> tiring day ... good to have something beautiful to stare at while waiting


----------



## cascherping

dzi - that's a stunning stack! Love the combination!


dzi said:


> tiring day ... good to have something beautiful to stare at while waiting



Thank you so much, lovely 64, frick&frack & etk123 for your kind words!



lovely64 said:


> Love this!





frick&frack said:


> ^I'd love to get a better look at your ring.
> 
> ^the clutch definitely looks like jewelry...I had a big eye pop & "wow" when I first saw it (thinking you were wearing 4 cool chunky rings )





etk123 said:


> Love it!
> 
> Omg the McQueen is delicious!! Great stacking!
> 
> Pretty pretty!



I like the simple route - very chic! And you have gorgeous jewelry, so it makes sense to let them shine!



etk123 said:


> This is it, just too hot for anything more! Way too hot for layering or stacking lol. I'm finding that I have been much simpler with my jewelry now that I'm wearing summer clothes. And dare I say it...I've been *not* wearing a watch! I'm usually a mess without one. I guess since school's out I'm not so worried about the time! And my rings are pretty much stuck on right now, possibly too much time in the sun and too much wine, , my hands are puff balls!


----------



## Candice0985

skyqueen said:


> Living on Cape Cod can be 10-15 degrees cooler/warmer then Boston.
> I understand what you mean. Coastal temperature is a bit different.
> 
> Love the emerald bead bracelet. That color looks fab with the VCA!


thanks!

today i'm wearing the emerald bead bracelet with my YG 5 motif and my RG sweet clover bracelet


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> very cute! It reminds me of the one i made for my motif, but mine had white variations and the scale was smaller. I want to get small adventurine beads and make a bracelet to layer with the mop. I haven't acquired the ideal size yet though.
> 
> BTW very random- I had a dream you did a collection reveal! So evidently I am dreaming of the day you make one!


 that's too funny! maybe I will one day...  maybe when I get my HG necklace I'll get enough courage to show off all my pieces lol


----------



## Theren

Cant even remember how or when I got this.. but I love my gator ring!


----------



## airborne

love all your unique pieces - great post/photo!



dzi said:


> tiring day ... good to have something beautiful to stare at while waiting


----------



## dzi

skyqueen said:
			
		

>






			
				cascherping said:
			
		

> dzi - that's a stunning stack! Love the combination!






			
				airborne said:
			
		

> love all your unique pieces - great post/photo!



thank u and have a lovely weekend 
&#9834;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#65327;&#65288;&#8807;&nabla;&#8806;&#65289;&#65327;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9472;&#9834;


----------



## susu1978

My hands today


----------



## Ratnapur

Necklace: 18" strand of white freshwater pearls, silver links to carved, round ruby beads

Earrings: sterling rough-cut ruby dangles

Bracelet: oval rough-cut rubies and round white freshwater pearls in a sterling setting

Ring: cushion/checkerboard-cut amethyst, with a diamond halo in a sterling setting


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
Gucci Watch
Pandora Bracelet


----------



## lovely64

dzi said:


> tiring day ... good to have something beautiful to stare at while waiting


 Beautiful! I love the Ano cuff and your love bracelet

I wore my Pelouse gator CDC, Ombre KDT and Espionne ring today.


----------



## Candice0985

today i'm wearing:
carolina bucci RED bracelet
VCA YG 5 motif
RG bulgari bzero pendant


----------



## frick&frack

Candice0985 said:


> today i'm wearing:
> carolina bucci RED bracelet
> VCA YG 5 motif
> RG bulgari bzero pendant


^oooo...that red bracelet is so pretty!


----------



## dzi

lovely64 said:


> Beautiful! I love the Ano cuff and your love bracelet
> 
> I wore my Pelouse gator CDC, Ombre KDT and Espionne ring today.



 digging your collection @ Hermes threads ... you have so many beautiful pieces !


----------



## MNinVA

I love seeing everybody's jewelry... Here's what I am wearing today

Diamond earrings and my rings


----------



## dzi

Don't have good light source ... using my iphone, here's tiffany on my left fingers.


----------



## lovely64

I love this thread!

Here is my Griolet CDC bracelet and a lether/silver bracelet from BC in Copenhagen + a CDC silver ring.


----------



## dzi

lovely64 said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> Here is my Griolet CDC bracelet and a lether/silver bracelet from BC in Copenhagen + a CDC silver ring.



very pretty leather / silver bracelet ... love it  any idea where can i get it (online) beside Copenhagen ?


----------



## lovely64

dzi said:


> very pretty leather / silver bracelet ... love it  any idea where can i get it (online) beside Copenhagen ?


 Thank you! No, I don´t know where you could get it. It´s their own line, Birger Christensen (which is a store too) so I think they only have it there. Here´s a pic of the box it came in.


----------



## dzi

lovely64 said:


> Thank you! No, I don´t know where you could get it. It´s their own line, Birger Christensen (which is a store too) so I think they only have it there. Here´s a pic of the box it came in.



Thanks dear


----------



## skyqueen

MNinVA said:


> I love seeing everybody's jewelry... Here's what I am wearing today
> 
> Diamond earrings and my rings


Just stunning!



dzi said:


> Don't have good light source ... using my iphone, here's tiffany on my left fingers.


I'm just so mesmerized by your nails. LOL!



lovely64 said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> Here is my Griolet CDC bracelet and a lether/silver bracelet from BC in Copenhagen + a CDC silver ring.


Both look stunning together!


----------



## something.spicy

1) Tiffany gold bangle
2) BCBG Gold Watch
3) Rose Gold Flower Ring


----------



## Samia

lovely64 said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> Here is my Griolet CDC bracelet and a lether/silver bracelet from BC in Copenhagen + a CDC silver ring.





dzi said:


> Don't have good light source ... using my iphone, here's tiffany on my left fingers.





MNinVA said:


> I love seeing everybody's jewelry... Here's what I am wearing today
> 
> Diamond earrings and my rings



Gorgeous pieces ladies!


----------



## Samia

Candice0985 said:


> today i'm wearing:
> carolina bucci RED bracelet
> VCA YG 5 motif
> RG bulgari bzero pendant


Wow! 


lovely64 said:


> Beautiful! I love the Ano cuff and your love bracelet
> I wore my Pelouse gator CDC, Ombre KDT and Espionne ring today.


Love all your H bracelets!


susu1978 said:


> My hands today


Love the Mcqueen!


Theren said:


> Cant even remember how or when I got this.. but I love my gator ring!


Very cute and unique


dzi said:


> tiring day ... good to have something beautiful to stare at while waiting


I am in love with this combo!


----------



## Samia

etk123 said:


> This is it, just too hot for anything more! Way too hot for layering or stacking lol. I'm finding that I have been much simpler with my jewelry now that I'm wearing summer clothes. And dare I say it...I've been *not* wearing a watch! I'm usually a mess without one. I guess since school's out I'm not so worried about the time! And my rings are pretty much stuck on right now, possibly too much time in the sun and too much wine, , my hands are puff balls!





Candice0985 said:


> same jewellery as yesterday but I received my new emerald bead bracelet in the mail. it's obviously bead quality and not gem quality butt it's a nice grass green!- just noticed my picture turned my bracelet a weird blacky green :S
> View attachment 1783463



I have been running behind on my reading here!

Lovely jewelry ladies!
*Candice0985*, the bead bracelet looks great stacked!


----------



## Candice0985

Samia said:


> I have been running behind on my reading here!
> 
> Lovely jewelry ladies!
> *Candice0985*, the bead bracelet looks great stacked!


thanks samia


----------



## dzi

skyqueen said:
			
		

> I'm just so mesmerized by your nails. LOL!



Lol... Nails art is integrated design of my daily accessories  

I did a partial caviar nails this round (^_^)v


----------



## dzi

Samia said:
			
		

> I am in love with this combo!



Thanks samia (*^^*)


----------



## dzi

(&#8978;-&#8978  me wearing with my BV lanyard passholder.


----------



## tbbbjb

Candice0985 said:


> thanks!
> 
> today i'm wearing the emerald bead bracelet with my YG 5 motif and my RG sweet clover bracelet



I would love to see this.  Do you have any modeling shots?  I just ordered a Tiffany yg beaded bracelet to go with my VCA 5 motifs.  I hope it works.  They did not have it in the store and apparently there was only 1 in the whole company, so I could not try it on.


----------



## Candice0985

tbbbjb said:


> I would love to see this.  Do you have any modeling shots?  I just ordered a Tiffany yg beaded bracelet to go with my VCA 5 motifs.  I hope it works.  They did not have it in the store and apparently there was only 1 in the whole company, so I could not try it on.


a modelling pic of the emerald bead bracelet? or of the 3 stacked?
here's one just with my VCA YG 5 motif


----------



## tbbbjb

Candice0985 said:


> a modelling pic of the emerald bead bracelet? or of the 3 stacked?
> here's one just with my VCA YG 5 motif
> View attachment 1787980



Thanks.  Talk about instant gratification.  That was FAST!  I really like that combination.  Where did you get that beautiful bracelet?  Do you know what size the beads are?  The Tiffany one is 8mm.


----------



## MNinVA

Thank you all for your wonderful comments ... 

Love everybody's rings and bracelets ... I love checking this thread throughout the day to see everybody's jewelry.
Keep them coming


----------



## LVoeletters

tbbbjb said:


> I would love to see this.  Do you have any modeling shots?  I just ordered a Tiffany yg beaded bracelet to go with my VCA 5 motifs.  I hope it works.  They did not have it in the store and apparently there was only 1 in the whole company, so I could not try it on.



One in the company?! I saw about 4 of them between two stores in the past two weeks? I almost did exactly the same- to buy the beaded bracelet to go with my MOP motif bracelet- however I opted to just get the bee pendant and get the beaded bracelet after my vacation in a couple of weeks because after hearing Hokaplan's awful story about her mom's belongings, I'd rather wait till I can wear it full time. Which size did you order the one I was going to buy I think was 1400?


----------



## tbbbjb

LVoeletters said:


> One in the company?! I saw about 4 of them between two stores in the past two weeks? I almost did exactly the same- to buy the beaded bracelet to go with my MOP motif bracelet- however I opted to just get the bee pendant and get the beaded bracelet after my vacation in a couple of weeks because after hearing Hokaplan's awful story about her mom's belongings, I'd rather wait till I can wear it full time. Which size did you order the one I was going to buy I think was 1400?



The one I ordered was the 8mm in medium and it sells for $2200.


----------



## Meiligurl

Today I'm wearing just my wedding ring set


----------



## Candice0985

tbbbjb said:


> Thanks.  Talk about instant gratification.  That was FAST!  I really like that combination.  Where did you get that beautiful bracelet?  Do you know what size the beads are?  The Tiffany one is 8mm.


haha I try to provide adequate enabling  this one is 8mm beads as well. I bought it from modnique.com and I used one of their coupons....bought it for 4 dollars plus shipping. it came to 9 dollars total LOL


----------



## lovely64

Hapi bracelet in Rouge Casaque with ghw, orange clic with ghw and my usual YG/diamonds ring.


----------



## tbbbjb

Candice0985 said:


> a modelling pic of the emerald bead bracelet? or of the 3 stacked?
> here's one just with my VCA YG 5 motif
> View attachment 1787980



Here is my stack with my new 8mm Tiffany's beaded bracelet.  What do you think?  Keep it or return it?  I am looking for something to go with my 5 motif bracelets.


----------



## Candice0985

tbbbjb said:


> Here is my stack with my new 8mm Tiffany's beaded bracelet.  What do you think?  Keep it or return it?  I am looking for something to go with my 5 motif bracelets.


LOVE LOVE LOVE IT! this is the most amazing stack ever!


----------



## tbbbjb

Thank you.  I appreciate your opinion as I love your stacks!


----------



## dzi

wider stack today in contrast with my loewe micro mini amazona  with an added shocking pink strap (3rd pic) so it can be worn across the body

also with vca alhambra earrings which i love to wear them together 

have a great day ahead!


----------



## tbbbjb

Here is just the Onyx and the beaded bracelet together.


----------



## Candice0985

dzi said:


> wider stack today in contrast with my loewe micro mini amazona  with an added shocking pink strap (3rd pic) so it can be worn across the body
> 
> also with vca alhambra earrings which i love to wear them together
> 
> have a great day ahead!


dzi, I love your style I feel like you should have a blog because your style is unique, I love how you style everything and your nails are always amazing!!



tbbbjb said:


> Here is just the Onyx and the beaded bracelet together.


love it, you should definitely keep it!


----------



## rapvictoria

Vintage Chanel Premiere Watch


----------



## XCCX

My Rolex, Love cuff and Chopard La Strada ring!


----------



## dzi

Candice0985 said:


> dzi, I love your style I feel like you should have a blog because your style is unique, I love how you style everything and your nails are always amazing!!



thank you for your compliments 

i am lazy to blog:giggles: ... even for forum visits, you may see me active for 1-2 weeks and go missing in action for next 1-2 mths ... LOL


----------



## advokaitplm

tbbbjb said:


> Here is just the Onyx and the beaded bracelet together.



  SOOO cute together! where is the onyx one from?


----------



## tbbbjb

advokaitplm said:


> SOOO cute together! where is the onyx one from?



Van Cleef and Arpels.  It is their vintage Alhambra 5 motif.


----------



## advokaitplm

tbbbjb said:


> Van Cleef and Arpels.  It is their vintage Alhambra 5 motif.


That's what it looked like, any-who very cute together.


----------



## lovely64

Ombre lizard CDC, KDT in Griolet and Ole Lyngaard with one sweet drop.


----------



## Candice0985

dzi said:


> thank you for your compliments
> 
> i am lazy to blog:giggles: ... even for forum visits, you may see me active for 1-2 weeks and go missing in action for next 1-2 mths ... LOL


same here, I'm too boring to blog lol, but I love following others blogs


----------



## juicyincouture

New Monogram necklace + vintage snake chain. http://beautyandthestreetmag.blogspot.com/2012/07/goldie.html


----------



## juicyincouture

lovely64 said:


> Ombre lizard CDC, KDT in Griolet and Ole Lyngaard with one sweet drop.



I LOVE your bracelets.


----------



## prismfaerie

Tiffany charm bracelet in rose gold, stacks of rose-gold and gold rings studded with diamonds from Dior Joaillerie, Swarovski Heloise pendant (teardrop completely studded with crystals), Bvlgari diamond and pearl drop earrings, and an heirloom diamond barrette


----------



## advokaitplm

juicyincouture said:
			
		

> New Monogram necklace + vintage snake chain. http://beautyandthestreetmag.blogspot.com/2012/07/goldie.html



Super cute together


----------



## lovely64

juicyincouture said:


> I LOVE your bracelets.


 Thank you


----------



## Italian_Gold

I am wearing my Christmas present, a Tiffany 1837
interlocking circles pendant
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Item.aspx?fromGrid=1&sku=28672411&mcat=-1&cid=287465&search_params=s+5-p+1-c+287465-r+101746884-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+


----------



## einseine

dzi said:


> wider stack today in contrast with my loewe micro mini amazona  with an added shocking pink strap (3rd pic) so it can be worn across the body
> 
> also with vca alhambra earrings which i love to wear them together
> 
> have a great day ahead!


 
Gorgeours and cute!!!  I am thinking to wear two mini? vintage earrings together.  I have none, yet.  Because the regular alhambra earclips are bit heavy for me...


----------



## Ratnapur

Pendant: sterling Sajen goddess face pendant, with blue topaz, blue chalcedony briolette drops

Bracelet: sterling Tibetan Durga and the dragon bangle, with blue lapis lazuli cabochons (my Indian friend once told me that there's a story that the goddess Durga had 3 [?] tasks she had to perform in order to the save the world, and fighting an evil dragon was one of them--and she thinks that's what this bracelet depicts.)


----------



## solange

Brand new tooled cuff from DH and my wispy gold ring.


----------



## advokaitplm

Diamond horseshoe necklace, diamond studs, and my brown leather pandora bracelet. Normally, these three pieces never leave my body.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond studs, Tiffany rose gold mini bean pendant, Gucci watch, wedding set and diamond full eternity band/Cartier Trinity ring layered on right hand.


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
Two Tone Gucci Watch
Pandora Bracelet


----------



## LVoeletters

Ratnapur said:


> Pendant: sterling Sajen goddess face pendant, with blue topaz, blue chalcedony briolette drops
> 
> Bracelet: sterling Tibetan Durga and the dragon bangle, with blue lapis lazuli cabochons (my Indian friend once told me that there's a story that the goddess Durga had 3 [?] tasks she had to perform in order to the save the world, and fighting an evil dragon was one of them--and she thinks that's what this bracelet depicts.)



You know you gotta put up pics with a history like that!


----------



## Ratnapur

LVoeletters said:


> You know you gotta put up pics with a history like that!


 

LOL!  If hubby would get the new camera operational, I could! We have a newish pc, and a new photo program. It's only been 3 months now...

The closest pic online I could find for the Sajen pendant is this one; I think mine's a lot nicer--more topazes in the headdress, and the dangles are more blue and briolette-cut. Also, the silver "cups" that hold them have engraved swirls in the metal. I may have posted a pic back in February or so in a group shot ("Sunday sparkles" or something).
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41GgdpOgndL._SL500_AA300_.jpg

The bracelet:

http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/br78-nepal-sterling-silver-turquoise-111840959

Now, mine has lapis (dark blue stone) stones. This looks like the same bangle. I wish you could see it whole--it's MASSIVE, with such wonderful detailing--scales, eyes (they look like tiny onyx stones)--just amazing. The pic is awful!  I wonder how much it fetched? I bought mine through a catalog years ago--I know I paid less than $100 for it--probably a LOT less. Their story is different than what my friend told me!

OOOH--here's a better pic!!!


*I did post a thread that shows both the pendant and the bangle:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewelry-box/feelin-blue-then-look-my-blue-stones-reveal-734509.html
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...pal+Sterling+Silver+Turquoise+Dragon+Bracelet

A ring, but the head's detailing is almost identical:

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...pal+Sterling+Silver+Turquoise+Dragon+Bracelet*


----------



## DearBuddha

Diamond engagement ring, diamond wedding band, plain platinum band
MK watch
Tiffany & Co. Love Notes bracelet
CZ asscher studs


----------



## hunniesochic

e-ring, necklace, watch, and a cocktail ring.


----------



## LVoeletters

My Tiffany and VCA as well as my emerald eternity band and pearl screw back studs


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Tiffany large oval key layered with Tiffany medium sized vintage lock with rose gold and sterling silver.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

^Love the stack of lock and key.  Very cute!


----------



## grace04

cavalier girl said:


> ^love the stack of lock and key. Very cute!


 
+1


----------



## airborne

great combo Cavalier Girl


----------



## lovely64

Ole Lyngaard leather bracelet and Hermès CDC in fuchsia aligator with gold hard ware.


----------



## solange

This is my usual:





Wedding set, Lady Hamilton watch, graduate degree ring, wedding bangle, pearl earrings, cameo, and pendant


----------



## solange

Necklaces


----------



## airborne

lovely jewelry solange


----------



## solange

airborne said:
			
		

> lovely jewelry solange



Thanks


----------



## Threshold

Carrera y Carrera, Hidalgo, Tiffany...


----------



## lovepup




----------



## Ratnapur

Necklace: sterling reclining leopard pendant on rope chain
Bracelet: my new Arte D'Argento sterling and enamel tiger-print bangle
Earrings: large, thin, plain silver hoops
Ring: silver, rhodolite garnet, surrounded by rubies and white topazes


----------



## Ratnapur

solange said:


> Necklaces
> 
> View attachment 1801506


 
Solange,

I love your jewelry! What is on the blue, heart-shaped cameo?

(Like your "I will destroy you" t-shirt, too! You also have such beautiful, graceful arms and neck area.)


----------



## bambiv25

tbbbjb said:


> Here is my stack with my new 8mm Tiffany's beaded bracelet.  What do you think?  Keep it or return it?  I am looking for something to go with my 5 motif bracelets.


Definitelty a stack of keepers! Gorge!!!


----------



## tbbbjb

advokaitplm said:


> That's what it looked like, any-who very cute together.



Thank you for your kind compliment!


----------



## tbbbjb

bambiv25 said:


> Definitelty a stack of keepers! Gorge!!!



Thank you.  I have decided to keep them


----------



## LVoeletters

Today I was in my tailored best, so of coure my jewelry had to match the sharpness! 

Tiffany Garden Bee with a long polished jade bead bracelet except i feel like the magnitude of the beads overshadowed my necklace
pearl earrings
van cleef and arpel 5 motif mop
home made various green stone bracelets i made
right hand diamond/tanz ring and two diamond rings stacked.


----------



## Samia

lovely64 said:


> Ole Lyngaard leather bracelet and Hermès CDC in fuchsia aligator with gold hard ware.


Wow! I love the colors!!


solange said:


> This is my usual:
> Wedding set, Lady Hamilton watch, graduate degree ring, wedding bangle, pearl earrings, cameo, and pendant


Everything looks so delicate and pretty.


Threshold said:


> Carrera y Carrera, Hidalgo, Tiffany...


Nice ring stack! does the Tiffany ring not slip off?


lovepup said:


> View attachment 1803162


Cool watch


----------



## Samia

LVoeletters said:


> My Tiffany and VCA as well as my emerald eternity band and pearl screw back studs


Interesting ring!


Cavalier Girl said:


> ^Love the stack of lock and key.  Very cute!


I love it too!


solange said:


> Brand new tooled cuff from DH and my wispy gold ring.
> 
> View attachment 1796257


Very cool cuff


----------



## lovely64

Samia said:


> Wow! I love the colors!!
> 
> Everything looks so delicate and pretty.
> 
> Nice ring stack! does the Tiffany ring not slip off?
> 
> Cool watch


 Thank you!


----------



## Threshold

Samia said:


> Nice ring stack! does the Tiffany ring not slip off?



Thank you!  I love my wedding set.  It's completely unique.  I had the back of the Tiffany knuckle ring squared a bit, so it stays on almost to a fault.


----------



## bambiv25

My Tiffany Atlas 18k Gold Bangle & 10ct E-Ring! Such a statement piece....Nothing else needed!


----------



## solange

Samia said:
			
		

> Very cool cuff



Thanks!


----------



## solange

Samia said:
			
		

> Wow! I love the colors!!
> 
> Everything looks so delicate and pretty.
> 
> Nice ring stack! does the Tiffany ring not slip off?
> 
> Cool watch



 thank you!


----------



## solange

airborne said:
			
		

> lovely jewelry solange



Thanks


----------



## solange

Ratnapur said:
			
		

> Solange,
> 
> I love your jewelry! What is on the blue, heart-shaped cameo?
> 
> (Like your "I will destroy you" t-shirt, too! You also have such beautiful, graceful arms and neck area.)



You are too, too kind!  Thank you for every sweet thing you said. 

It's an agate lovers cameo of a couple holding each other.   First anniversary gift.  I'll take a close-up.


----------



## Blessings Inc

my handcrafted bracelet


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
SS Tiffany & Co. Return To Tiffany Bracelet 
SS Tiffany & Co. Bead Earrings


----------



## einseine

Tiffany dbty necklace + vintage alhambra 10-motif in PG X 2!


----------



## airborne

"let there be peace'', dedicated to CO.
- sterling rings


----------



## solange

Same jewelry today. Close-up of cameo:


----------



## airborne

love it, great piece, so elegant


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> Tiffany dbty necklace + vintage alhambra 10-motif in PG X 2!


WOWZA!
Remind me again the carat weight of your DBTY...perfect size!


----------



## skyqueen

bambiv25 said:


> View attachment 1804166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Tiffany Atlas 18k Gold Bangle & 10ct E-Ring! Such a statement piece....Nothing else needed!


 


Blessings Inc said:


> my handcrafted bracelet


 


airborne said:


> "let there be peace'', dedicated to CO.
> - sterling rings


 


solange said:


> Same jewelry today. Close-up of cameo:
> 
> View attachment 1804919


 
All the stacks are lovely and each one so unique!


----------



## solange

airborne said:
			
		

> love it, great piece, so elegant


----------



## solange

skyqueen said:
			
		

> All the stacks are lovely and each one so unique!



 I love the vibe in here. And I love all your looks!


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> WOWZA!
> Remind me again the carat weight of your DBTY...perfect size!


 
Thanks!  It's 0.85.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

bambiv25 said:


> View attachment 1804166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Tiffany Atlas 18k Gold Bangle & 10ct E-Ring! Such a statement piece....Nothing else needed!



I've never been a huge Atlas fan, but this looks amazing on you!


----------



## Candice0985

it is so ridiculously hot here today. I think it was 43 decrees celcius with humidity? ugh!

all I wore was my YG VCA 5 motif and my 1.5 tctw diamond studs....that was it!


----------



## angelicskater16

I'm wearing my Amethyst Alligator CDC today.


----------



## LVoeletters

bambiv25 said:


> View attachment 1804166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Tiffany Atlas 18k Gold Bangle & 10ct E-Ring! Such a statement piece....Nothing else needed!



Ahhh I LOVE the atlas bangle.... such a classic substantial piece!!!!!! the matching ring tempts me


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Tiffany dbty necklace + vintage alhambra 10-motif in PG X 2!



Soo amazing omg i love it!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> Soo amazing omg i love it!


 
Thank you LVoeletters!
I have thought all along that dbty necklace wuold look best when worn alone, but it is paried very nicely with Alhambra long necklace!  I am happy to find that !


----------



## the1kayladawn

Today's jewels.


----------



## juicyincouture

Didn't get to snap pics but my gold nameplate necklace layered on top of my small gold monogram necklace, gold plated two finger ring, and two brass bands from Nepal & West Africa


----------



## Samia

Today I wore these for dinner


----------



## Samia

einseine said:


> Tiffany dbty necklace + vintage alhambra 10-motif in PG X 2!



Wow!! The necklace just looks fab!


----------



## einseine

Samia said:


> Wow!! The necklace just looks fab!


 
Thanks Samia!  Your necklace is so unique and beautiful!!!  How you dressed?  I am curious!


----------



## dzi

Back to usual


----------



## Samia

einseine said:


> Thanks Samia!  Your necklace is so unique and beautiful!!!  How you dressed?  I am curious!



Thanks, its a Alberta Ferretti necklace, I wore it on a black peplum top and some jeans.


----------



## susu1978

Samia said:
			
		

> Today I wore these for dinner



Very pretty samia


----------



## Blessings Inc

I made my own beaded bracelet for today


----------



## einseine

Blessings Inc said:


> I made my own beaded bracelet for today


 
Nice!!! Love the colour!!


----------



## Necromancer

Blessings Inc said:


> I made my own beaded bracelet for today



That's really cute, I love it. Well done.


----------



## the1kayladawn

Blessings Inc said:


> I made my own beaded bracelet for today



Very pretty!


----------



## Candice0985

vintage tennis bracelet and RG VCA sweet clover bracelet- worn together
RG Bulgari pendant- Bzero
yellow diamond RHR
diamond studs


----------



## skyqueen

angelicskater16 said:


> I'm wearing my Amethyst Alligator CDC today.


Delish!



the1kayladawn said:


> Today's jewels.


Stunning!



Samia said:


> Today I wore these for dinner


I bet you looked smashing!



dzi said:


> Back to usual


Gorgeous e-ring...but I'm still mesmerized by your nails. LOL!



Blessings Inc said:


> I made my own beaded bracelet for today


You are so talented!


----------



## airborne

love this photo!



Samia said:


> Today I wore these for dinner


----------



## Samia

airborne said:


> love this photo!





skyqueen said:


> I bet you looked smashing!


Thank you!


----------



## the1kayladawn

skyqueen said:


> Delish!
> 
> 
> Stunning!
> 
> 
> I bet you looked smashing!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous e-ring...but I'm still mesmerized by your nails. LOL!
> 
> 
> You are so talented!



Thank youuuuu!


----------



## advokaitplm

the1kayladawn said:
			
		

> Today's jewels.



That necklace is soooooo cute!


----------



## lollou

Today how every Day  i wear: Cartier Trinity Ring
                                             Cartier Love Collection Ring in White Gold
                                             Tiffany Wedding Ring in Rubedo
                                             Tiffany Heart tag Bracelet in silver
                                             Tiffany Bead Bracelet in Silver


----------



## krawford

Diamond hoop earrings and white J12


----------



## juicyincouture

surprisingly, none!


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
Tiffany & Co. SS Bead Studs
Tiffany & Co. SS Oval Tag Necklace
Tiffany & Co. SS Round Tag Bracelet


----------



## No Cute

Metalsmith signature wide band, sterling.
Metalsmith green quartz (barely green) half bezel set stud earrings, sterling.
Pandora bracelet, which is primarily Murano glass beads picked for me by the littlest Cute.


----------



## Ratnapur

Necklace: Nicky Butler enhancer pendant--multi-stones, sterling silver

Bracelet: sterling amethyst tennis bracelet (birthday gift from best friend!)

Earrings: sterling large amethyst studs


----------



## bstewart

Chunky bracelet in matte gold, matching ring and a necklace with firefly charm


----------



## einseine

Today I layered 15 motif in onyx and 20 motif in PG!  LOVE my vintage alhambra necklaces!!!


----------



## lumy_

einseine said:
			
		

> Today I layered 15 motif in onyx and 20 motif in PG!  LOVE my vintage alhambra necklaces!!!



Lovely! It looks great.


----------



## Vanille30

Pandora bracelet, pear diamond necklace and bracelet, round diamond studs :kiss:


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Engagement Ring (Cannot wear wedding band in this heat-    )
Watch
1.4 cttw diamond studs (Emerald Cut)
Sapphire/ Diamond Ring (see below)


----------



## einseine

lumy_ said:


> Lovely! It looks great.


 
Thanks lumy!!!


----------



## chako012

I'm wearing these gold triangle rings 

Pics here

I saw some really nice necklaces with triangles on it too... not sure why I'm suddenly obsessed with triangles!


----------



## hiag

.


----------



## dancingtiffany

einseine said:


> Today I layered 15 motif in onyx and 20 motif in PG!  LOVE my vintage alhambra necklaces!!!



Gorgeous! Love your necklaces!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

einseine said:


> Today I layered 15 motif in onyx and 20 motif in PG! LOVE my vintage alhambra necklaces!!!


 
OMG-  Einseine, I would love to play with your jewelry-


----------



## purseaddictnew

Here is what I worn today. my favorite everyday piece now. Tiffany dbty and vca necklace.


----------



## einseine

dancingtiffany said:


> Gorgeous! Love your necklaces!


 
Thanks dancingtiffany!!!



AntiqueShopper said:


> OMG- Einseine, I would love to play with your jewelry-


 
Hi antiqueShopper!!! Thanks. You really have many gorgeorus & timeless pieces!!! Deep blue looks great on you.


----------



## hunniesochic

Watch.
Engagement Ring.


----------



## dzi

Wearing tiffany 20" silver chain with flip flop charm as anklet 
(^&#65377;^)


----------



## airborne

that charm is too cute dzi, i  tiff pieces


----------



## sammy007

boarbb said:


> -have class today
> -jeans, white belt, white tank top with light blue cardigan
> -with my 18inch small bead chain small return to tiff heart tag necklace
> -pearl with diamonds ring (mom just gave it to me this morning)
> -multi heart with accents bracelet


Cute! I love the white tank top look!! 
Love the pearls too


----------



## sammy007

dzi said:


> Wearing tiffany 20" silver chain with flip flop charm as anklet
> (^&#65377;^)


Love the anklet!!
Very very pretty!!!!!
Where did you get it?

So jealous


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
Tiffany & Co SS Charm Bracelet
Tiffany & Co Pearl Studs


----------



## dzi

sammy007 said:
			
		

> Love the anklet!!
> Very very pretty!!!!!
> Where did you get it?
> 
> So jealous



They are from Tiffany  it is actually not anklet  ... I bought a 20" long necklace and tour it round my ankle (^.-)


----------



## dzi

airborne said:
			
		

> that charm is too cute dzi, i  tiff pieces



I  Tiff too !


----------



## dzi

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous e-ring...but I'm still mesmerized by your nails. LOL!



  gonna to try matte grey and white on next visit


----------



## LVoeletters

I'm wearing (but currently wondering if its too much) my diamond hoop earrings that are shaped like Frank Gehry torque, about a inch tall with my of course Tiffany bee pendant. Idk if that its too much bling, but I'm wondering if the earrings are too contemporary for the delicate necklace. On my fingers I am wearing a half emerald eternity and a little solitaire diamond ring stacked. On my other hand is my plain jade band from my vaca from my BF.


----------



## LVoeletters

purseaddictnew said:


> Here is what I worn today. my favorite everyday piece now. Tiffany dbty and vca necklace.


Beautiful! I want a long diamond by the yards now too!!


einseine said:


> Today I layered 15 motif in onyx and 20 motif in PG!  LOVE my vintage alhambra necklaces!!!




So exquisite!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I'm wearing diamond studs, Tiffany DBTY in yellow gold, wedding set, SS Gucci timeless watch (my anniversary present from DH in the end :heart) and Cartier Trinity ring on my right hand.


----------



## boarbb

sammy007 said:


> Cute! I love the white tank top look!!
> Love the pearls too


 thanks


----------



## sammy007

dzi said:


> They are from Tiffany  it is actually not anklet  ... I bought a 20" long necklace and tour it round my ankle (^.-)


Thanks! Great Idea!!  I just might have to get one


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> So exquisite!


 
Thanks LVoeletters!!!


----------



## purseaddictnew

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Beautiful! I want a long diamond by the yards now too!!


Thanks LVoeletters! I am sure u have found out that it's actually two short necklaces Connected to make a long one. It's quite versatile.


----------



## LVoeletters

purseaddictnew said:
			
		

> Thanks LVoeletters! I am sure u have found out that it's actually two short necklaces Connected to make a long one. It's quite versatile.



I never thought to do that! How many stones does  each necklace have? Is this platinum or silver? You may have created a new lemming for me .......


----------



## purseaddictnew

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> I never thought to do that! How many stones does  each necklace have? Is this platinum or silver? You may have created a new lemming for me .......



Each has 5. It's yellow gold. Someone in this forum inspired me with this idea. I absolutely loved it.


----------



## hunniesochic

Wearing my black onyx and diamond encrusted ring.


----------



## ana07

going out tonight so wearing a plain-ish silver necklace, bangles and some large dangly earrings..  i usually don't wear danglies too often becuase of their weight, but these ones feel great!


----------



## sammy007

ana07 said:


> going out tonight so wearing a plain-ish silver necklace, bangles and some large dangly earrings..  i usually don't wear danglies too often becuase of their weight, but these ones feel great!


I love dangly earrings! 
The lighter the better tho


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
Tiffany & Co Bead Earrings
Tiffany & Co RTT Bracelet
Elsa Peretti Cross Pendant
Tiffany & Co Mark Watch


----------



## ana07

sammy007 said:


> I love dangly earrings!
> The lighter the better tho



Yea me too  how often do you wear yours?


----------



## sammy007

ana07 said:


> Yea me too  how often do you wear yours?




I wear them pretty often, i love big earrings!
I like them big and light 

What about you? 
Whats your favorite style of earrings?


----------



## ana07

sammy007 said:


> I wear them pretty often, i love big earrings!
> I like them big and light
> 
> What about you?
> Whats your favorite style of earrings?



I like them pretty big but not too big (nothing longer than 5/6cm drop) but i only wear the lighter ones - i can't stand heavy earrings!  but yeah, light and fairly large dangly earrings are my fave. Theyre so fun to wear!


----------



## sammy007

ana07 said:


> I like them pretty big but not too big (nothing longer than 5/6cm drop) but i only wear the lighter ones - i can't stand heavy earrings!  but yeah, light and fairly large dangly earrings are my fave. Theyre so fun to wear!



Agreed, i hardly ever wear studs, or small earrings lol


----------



## dzi

wearing today:

right > Chanel ultra ring sandwiched between tiffany yellow gold metro pave diamond bands
left > Chanel J12 + Tiffany rose gold metro pave diamond bands


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
Tiffany & Co Pearl Studs
Tiffany & Co Round RTT Bracelet
Tiffany & Co Mark Watch
Elsa Peretti Cross Pendant


----------



## Samia

dzi said:


> wearing today:
> 
> right > Chanel ultra ring sandwiched between tiffany yellow gold metro pave diamond bands
> left > Chanel J12 + Tiffany rose gold metro pave diamond bands



Love your nails!


----------



## dzi

Samia said:
			
		

> Love your nails!



Thanks ^.^


----------



## dzi

From head to toes (^&#12540;&#12444


----------



## bucha

dzi said:


> wearing today:
> 
> right > Chanel ultra ring sandwiched between tiffany yellow gold metro pave diamond bands
> left > Chanel J12 + Tiffany rose gold metro pave diamond bands


I LOVE your nails and your jewelry! So awesome


----------



## prettysquare

Pretty little solitaire necklace with leopard print dress.


----------



## dzi

bucha said:


> I LOVE your nails and your jewelry! So awesome



thanks thanks. i love this thread as it allows me to show-off  my nails too ... lol


----------



## Lexi492

- Wearing today -

Clothing: Blue tube dress/Brown wedges

Jewels: My everyday jewels!  Diamond eternity band & diamond flower cluster ring


----------



## anitashah

Well nothing special today!
Just single feather earrings and a fashion bracelet!!


----------



## thimp

VCA small flower lace earrings. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Paloma Picasso dove in gold and LV fun acrylic ring.  Inspired by all you fabulous women!!


----------



## Candice0985

roberto coin dbty in YG
VCA RG sweet bracelet
tiffany platinum dbty
my new obsession- miss mimi "move" bracelet with pave- the inside diamonds move around!
a white gold bracelet I just picked up at JCK


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
Tiffany & Co SS Bead Earrings
Tiffany & Co Mark Watch
Elsa Peretti Charcoal Bone Cuff


----------



## Lexi492

Clothes:  light wash jeans, white tank, black blazer, black/brown wedges

Jewels:  Gold cuffs, gold MK watch, diamond studs, eternity band, large cocktail ring


----------



## vsminimoose

Cartier Tank Solo Small.  Minimalist!


----------



## Threshold

:useless:


----------



## johannamaria

Im wearing my Versace Ring 2day love it!!!
Thx for sharing have a lovely day y'all xxx


----------



## Threshold

johannamaria said:


> View attachment 1850969
> 
> 
> Im wearing my Versace Ring 2day love it!!!
> Thx for sharing have a lovely day y'all xxx



Niiiiiiiiiiiiice ring!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
Tiffany & Co SS 8mm Bead Earrings
Tiffany & Co SS 10mm Bead Beacelet
Tiffany & Co SS Vintage Lock
Tiffany & Co Mark Watch


----------



## Samia

dzi said:


> From head to toes (^&#12540;&#12444


Love everything! You really put a lot of effort into your nails 


prettysquare said:


> Pretty little solitaire necklace with leopard print dress.


Looks really cute!


----------



## Samia

thimp said:


> VCA small flower lace earrings. Thank you for letting me share.


These look gorgeous! lucky you 


EpiFanatic said:


> Paloma Picasso dove in gold and LV fun acrylic ring.  Inspired by all you fabulous women!!


 Always loved this ring! Fab!


Candice0985 said:


> roberto coin dbty in YG
> VCA RG sweet bracelet
> tiffany platinum dbty
> my new obsession- miss mimi "move" bracelet with pave- the inside diamonds move around!
> a white gold bracelet I just picked up at JCK


Major stacking!  looks great!


johannamaria said:


> View attachment 1850969
> 
> Im wearing my Versace Ring 2day love it!!!
> Thx for sharing have a lovely day y'all xxx


Beautiful and unique ring!


----------



## johannamaria

Threshold said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiiice ring!!!



Thank you so much.....
a Little present I bought my self as a good memory of my vacation
xxx


----------



## johannamaria

Samia said:


> These look gorgeous! lucky you
> Always loved this ring! Fab!
> 
> Major stacking!  looks great!
> 
> Beautiful and unique ring!



Thank you so much


----------



## fussykiki

Wearing the new eternity band my hubby gave me for our first anniversary, which will be coming Sunday.


----------



## shinymagpie

Custom made silver ring
Diamond engagement ring
Wedding ring
TIFFANY vintage double strand infinity necklace, freshly cleaned by the lovely staff in TIFFANY tonight!


----------



## karo

fussykiki said:
			
		

> Wearing the new eternity band my hubby gave me for our first anniversary, which will be coming Sunday.



Love it! It's really gorgeous!


----------



## Brillinks

I am wearing this pair of earrings that I made myself. Hope you like it 


brillinks


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
Tiffany & Co Pearl Studs
Tiffany & Co 10mm Bead Bracelet
Tiffany & Co RTT Round Tag Bracelet
Tiffany & Co 1837 Cuff Bracelet
Tiffany & Co 1837 Square Ring
Tiffany & Co Vintage Lock
Tiffany & Co Mark Watch
Lots of Tiffany jewelry today


----------



## LVoeletters

And of course my vca 5 motif bracelet and green bracelet... and etoile band on one hand, half diamond eternity on the other. Also rockign my new diamond hoops. Silly bracelet to wear with the tiffany I know, made it during a volunteer project I hosted.


----------



## solange

Today was a light accessory day, but notable in it's variation from my usual.
Wedding band, thumb ring and antique style pendant.


----------



## periogirl28

solange said:


> Today was a light accessory day, but notable in it's variation from my usual.
> Wedding band, thumb ring and antique style pendant.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1855938


 
Love this whole look, delicate, vintage, feminine.


----------



## fussykiki

Wearing my engagement ring and the eternity on our first wedding anniversary.










Perfect weather too!


----------



## solange

periogirl28 said:
			
		

> Love this whole look, delicate, vintage, feminine.



Thank you!  I love it, too.


----------



## bags and bijoux

Today I am wearing:
Tissot watch
silver bangle from local jewellers
leather cuff with liberty fabric purchased from an independent boutique
handmade pebbles necklace purchased from Folksy


----------



## dzi

Today rings stack ...


----------



## Candice0985

keeping it simple today- aka I was too sleepy this morning to accessorize lol

Tiffany diamond bow necklace
5 motif YG vca bracelet
cartier trinity silk bracelet
diamond studs

topshop lace dress
black tights
black mbmj mouse flats


----------



## Candice0985

dzi said:


> Today rings stack ...


nice stack! and as always I love your nails too


----------



## Threshold

Wedding set and 18k Black Opal:


----------



## Threshold

kimmylee said:


> Im always wearing some sort of beads. Matte Onyx beads are my favorite at the moment



There are some really beautiful, well made woven bead bracelets on eb*y at great prices ($3 - $12).


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Diamond yg baguette hoops (in 1st hole)
Diamond yg studs (in 2nd hole)
I have a little piercing by my inner ear (I put a nose ring stud in)
Diamond yg cross on a yg snake chain
Diamond yg ering w/ yg thin band


----------



## @PinkCornbread

sadiesthegirl said:


> Tiffany large oval key layered with Tiffany medium sized vintage lock with rose gold and sterling silver.



THIS IS EXACTLY THE LOOK I WANT! I cant wait to get the large oval key! It's Gorgeous on you!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

1.40 CTTW Emerald Cut Diamond Studs
Tiffany Setting Engagement Ring
Lucida Band with Diamonds and Rubies
18K Gold Atlas Watch with Black Strap
Loving Heart Pendant in Platinum and Diamonds

All are Tiffany except for my Diamond Studs.  I do have a bit of an obsession.


----------



## Threshold

22k custom cultured pearl & diamond earrings & ring set:


----------



## Onebagtoomany

New 0.50 ct diamond studs in wg 
0.25 ct diamond pendant in yg
Wedding set  
Cartier Trinity ring as right hand ring
Gucci timeless ss watch


----------



## Ellenpink

1.00 ct round stud earrings wg
 LeVian Pink sapphire  and diamond engagement ring and levian diamond band
Tiffany .37 ct diamond solitaire pendent
Yellow Diamond soleste ring on right hand
Two tone Rolex date just


----------



## Candice0985

today i'm wearing
diamond studs 1.50
vintage platinum tennis bracelet layered with Tiffany dbty and a single stone sapphire dbty that was a necklace and had converted to a double strand bracelet 
tiffany diamond bow necklace.

close up:



and next to the most giant of all tim horton's coffees


----------



## Threshold

24k turquoise & diamond set


----------



## catsinthebag

dzi said:


> very pretty leather / silver bracelet ... love it  any idea where can i get it (online) beside Copenhagen ?



dzi, I know you posted this question a while ago, but I just went through this thread and saw it ... if you're still looking, check out SwedArt.com. I have several of her bracelets and can attest to their quality!


----------



## merekat703

Today:
Tiffany & co. 1837 thin bangle
Tiffany & co. RRT heart charm bracelet
Tiffany & co. Classic ball bracelet
Tiffany & co. 1837 toggle bracelet
Tiffany & co. teal heart mini bead bracelet
Tiffany & co. Notes disc necklace
Green Sapphire and diamond ring
wedding rings
Alexandrite studs
Diamond studs
4g spirals
diamond nose stud


----------



## Threshold

And _I believe_ in _*pictures*_.


----------



## merekat703

Threshold said:


> And _I believe_ in _*pictures*_.


 Heres a picture,  my green sapphire.


----------



## Threshold

merekat703 said:


> Heres a picture,  my green sapphire.



Awwww thank you!  It's a beauty!  It looks almost like a flawless Columbian Emerald.  Many people have no idea the sapphire has a wide range of colors.


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
Tiffany & Co SS Bead Earrings
Tiffany & Co SS 1837 Cuff Bracelet
Tiffany & Co SS RTT Round Tag Bracelet
Tiffany & Co Mark Watch


----------



## Threshold

:useless:


----------



## merekat703

Threshold said:


> Awwww thank you! It's a beauty! It looks almost like a flawless Columbian Emerald. Many people have no idea the sapphire has a wide range of colors.


 I get alot of people who ask what the stone is. I hardly ever see green sapphire, I had to hunt for this one.


----------



## mensclothing

So, I am interested finaly today wearing white gold rings in my hand ten fingers..


----------



## LBann

Well, lately I love large hoops and these are very light weight so that's perfect for me.
etsy.com/listing/71639568/gold-hoop-earrings-flower-earrings-large


----------



## DearBuddha

Wedding set
MK watch
Express earrings


----------



## Theren

My wedding set (not pictured), the watch and bracelet set my hubby got me as a wedding gift, and my diamond bracelet from my old jeweler in Atlanta.


----------



## LVoeletters

half inch diamond hoops, Tiffany bee, VCA motif bracelet, my new love bangle yayay, eternity diamond band...arrow ring from anthro and some homemade bracelets.


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
Tiffany & Co SS Oval RTT Necklace
Tiffany & Co SS Bead Bracelet
Tiffany & Co SS Round RTT Tag Bracelet
Tiffany & Co Mark Watch


----------



## BlueLoula

Today
Tiffany bead bracelet
Tiffany rtt bracelet
Tiffany infinity bracelet
Rtt heart ring
Tiffany lock ring with diamond
Tiffany wedding band platinium and diamond
Tiffany rtt earings
Tiffany platinium and diamond key
Tiffany oval key pendant 
Tiffany daisy key with diamond 
w/g chain ring with diamond 

Et voila


----------



## frick&frack

Threshold said:


> Wedding set and 18k Black Opal:


^I  black opals!  the setting on your ring is lovely.




Candice0985 said:


> today i'm wearing
> diamond studs 1.50
> vintage platinum tennis bracelet layered with Tiffany dbty and a single stone sapphire dbty that was a necklace and had converted to a double strand bracelet
> tiffany diamond bow necklace.
> 
> close up:
> and next to the most giant of all tim horton's coffees


^your vintage TB is just stunning!




merekat703 said:


> Heres a picture,  my green sapphire.


^GORGEOUS!!!  I want a green sapphire so very much.




Theren said:


> My wedding set (not pictured), the watch and bracelet set my hubby got me as a wedding gift, and my diamond bracelet from my old jeweler in Atlanta.


^love the heart clasp on your bracelet!


----------



## merekat703

Here is some of what I am wearing today. I am also wearing a Tiffany eternal circle necklace. I thought this was a funny picture my husband took today at his Warrior Dash.


----------



## ririan

Heading out with hubby n kids for my belated birthday celebration. 
Am wearing my Tiffany diamond bow necklace, HOF diamond ring and Cartier santos 100 watch. Not captured in photo are my two pairs of diamond studs (0.5 ctw and 1 ctw) and the beautiful gold bracelet that my mum gave me.


----------



## johannamaria

Today Im wearing my latest jewelery purchase
Swarovski Bracelet   it
Thx for letting me share


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today i'm wearing:

0.50 ct diamond studs
Tiffany oval key in yellow gold on a 24" chain
Wedding set
Gucci ss watch on left wrist
Cartier Trinity ring on right hand
0.75 ct diamond/18k white gold bracelet on right wrist

I'm new to mixing metals as have always been a bit afraid of it before, but the Trinity ring really helps to pull everything together!


----------



## amandamandy

Today I am wearing Cartier and DY:  Cartier Ballon Bleu SS small size; DY pieces including two-tone link necklace, blue topaz Albion ring, blue topaz cuff and two-tone crossover bracelet.  Earrings:  DY Albion blue topaz


----------



## Threshold

johannamaria said:


> Today Im wearing my latest jewelery purchase
> Swarovski Bracelet   it
> Thx for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 1874908



That is a gorgeous and bold  bracelet!!  Thanks so much for *posting a picture.

*


----------



## Theren

johannamaria said:
			
		

> Today Im wearing my latest jewelery purchase
> Swarovski Bracelet   it
> Thx for letting me share



This is amazing!!!!!!


----------



## johannamaria

Threshold said:
			
		

> That is a gorgeous and bold  bracelet!!  Thanks so much for posting a picture.



Thank you  xxx


----------



## johannamaria

Theren said:
			
		

> This is amazing!!!!!!



Thank you so much  x


----------



## Candice0985

merekat703 said:


> Heres a picture,  my green sapphire.


this is so pretty!


----------



## juicyincouture

My nameplate necklace and vintage Monet rope chain I picked up yesterday. So cute, very hip-hop ^_^


----------



## Foxysnob

merekat703 said:


> Heres a picture,  my green sapphire.


 That is a stunning ring!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Today I was wearing
RB Diamond studs 1.1 cttw F VS1
Cartier Trinity ring
Cartier RG LOVE cuff


----------



## MrsTGreen

Here is a pic of what I'm wearing today(not included is my 14kw Halo Bridal Set, T&Co Mark Watch & T&Co Bead Earrings)...
www.i974.p





hotobucket.com


----------



## Threshold

^Gorgeous, MrsTGreen!  And I love that ring!  T&Co as well?


----------



## Speedster70

Along with my Lori Bonn rope bracelet that never comes off I'm rockin my Echo of the Dreamer Mexican Fire Opal.


----------



## shpahlc

Diamond halo stud earrings 
My new YG Love bracelet (wooo!)

That's it! Keeping it simple for customer meetings.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Threshold said:


> ^Gorgeous, MrsTGreen! And I love that ring! T&Co as well?


 
Thanks!! Yes, it's the 1837 square concave band.


----------



## bags and bijoux

Today I am wearing my silver clay pebbles necklace, tissot watch and amber ring.


----------



## Threshold

^Classy, unique necklace, and the fossilized Baltic Amber is _amazing_!  Very nice gem.


----------



## bags and bijoux

Threshold said:


> ^Classy, unique necklace, and the fossilized Baltic Amber is _amazing_!  Very nice gem.



Thank you!!

I am doing some research on the ring initials J/D as I have never noticed these markings before.


----------



## bags and bijoux

bags and bijoux said:


> Today I am wearing my silver clay pebbles necklace, tissot watch and amber ring.
> 
> View attachment 1882075
> 
> 
> View attachment 1882077
> 
> 
> View attachment 1882078
> 
> 
> View attachment 1882079




Today's jewellery is the same as yesterday's with the addition of a pearl bracelet I made.


----------



## Cullinan

I've sold a lot of my jewellery to create an everyday set, then I'm going to save for one special piece.

I'm wearing:

Rings- LH-Graff Marquise in platinum solitaire with pearshape shoulders
          RH-Moussaeiff white gold baguette diamond half eternity ring
Necklace- heavy platinum curb chain with tiny diamond initial
Earrings-Moussaeiff Fancy Pink and White pave earrings
Glasses- Fred (of Paris) platinum plated glasses set with 2 rose cut diamonds

Plus my Technomarine steel chronograph diving watch


----------



## MrsTGreen

14KW Halo Bridal Set
Tiffany & Co SS Bead Earring
Tiffany & Co SS RTT Round Tag Bracelet
Tiffany & Co SS Oval Key w/Oval Link Chain
Tiffany & Co Mark Watch


----------



## bags and bijoux

Cullinan said:


> I've sold a lot of my jewellery to create an everyday set, then I'm going to save for one special piece.
> 
> I'm wearing:
> 
> Rings- LH-Graff Marquise in platinum solitaire with pearshape shoulders
> RH-Moussaeiff white gold baguette diamond half eternity ring
> Necklace- heavy platinum curb chain with tiny diamond initial
> Earrings-Moussaeiff Fancy Pink and White pave earrings
> Glasses- Fred (of Paris) platinum plated glasses set with 2 rose cut diamonds
> 
> Plus my Technomarine steel chronograph diving watch



Your collection sounds great. Would love to see pictures. I too have culled my jewellery collection to a small selection which gets rotated often.


----------



## hamid

I only wear it sometimes but I do love it


----------



## soxx

hamid said:
			
		

> I only wear it sometimes but I do love it



Wow! This is so bling!


----------



## soxx

My small flower pendant of 0.5ct made up of 7diamonds.


----------



## LVoeletters

Went simple today, coach hoop sunburt earrings, Cartier love RG, michele diamond caber, emerald bead bracelet, diamond eternity half band, madewell arrow ring and Tiffany diamond bee pendant


----------



## bags and bijoux

Today's jewellery is white gold diamond pendant, amber ring and Tissot watch.


----------



## Seham

hamid said:


> I only wear it sometimes but I do love it
> 
> View attachment 1884333



I love the way you inserted the tennis bracelet ino the trinity!
Creative!


----------



## BlueLoula

Today nothing much !
My t&co wed band with diamond
My diamond bangle
My cartier watch 
Noooo layering loool


----------



## LVoeletters

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Today nothing much !
> My t&co wed band with diamond
> My diamond bangle
> My cartier watch
> Noooo layering loool



Post pics ! This sounds gorgeous and oooo what Cartier watch!!! I'm dying for one but can't decide between a tank or a bb or if I should wait and get an LV artsy instead lol


----------



## hunniesochic

Just my ering today.


----------



## lovechildmonste

just wore my swarovski butterfly pendant for a trip at our local target.


----------



## soxx

My horseshoe pendant in black and white diamonds


----------



## bags and bijoux

Today I am wearing my Tissot watch and amber ring

View attachment 1884496


View attachment 1884497


----------



## hamid

Seham said:
			
		

> I love the way you inserted the tennis bracelet ino the trinity!
> Creative!



Thank you so much. Some how they look good together


----------



## BlueLoula

LVoeletters said:
			
		

> Post pics ! This sounds gorgeous and oooo what Cartier watch!!! I'm dying for one but can't decide between a tank or a bb or if I should wait and get an LV artsy instead lol



Its mum watch she gave it to me i think its a tank with diamond anyway will post pic


----------



## Christchrist

Hard to see the huggie earrings but I'm wearing my diamond rings and my huggy earrings.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Hard to see the huggie earrings but I'm wearing my diamond rings and my huggy earrings.



Everything is Beautiful! I Really like your earrings!!!!


----------



## Christchrist

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Everything is Beautiful! I Really like your earrings!!!!



Thanks. I designed and made them.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Christchrist said:
			
		

> Thanks. I designed and made them.



That ring is killing me!!!! Lol I want it!


----------



## BlueLoula

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Its mum watch she gave it to me i think its a tank with diamond anyway will post pic



Here it is 
Its my mummys watch she gave it to me when i got marry !!! I thk its a tank with diamond . I m affraid to loose it so never really wear it !!
Sentimental for me .... 
Am more like j12 on the go !!


----------



## Christchrist

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Here it is
> Its my mummys watch she gave it to me when i got marry !!! I thk its a tank with diamond . I m affraid to loose it so never really wear it !!
> Sentimental for me ....
> Am more like j12 on the go !!



Oh that's purdy. I'd be afraid to. But you gotta wear it. It's sweet


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Here it is
> Its my mummys watch she gave it to me when i got marry !!! I thk its a tank with diamond . I m affraid to loose it so never really wear it !!
> Sentimental for me ....
> Am more like j12 on the go !!



BlueLoula your jewelry has so much meaning! Your infinity, watch etc....they all have something sentimental behind them which makes them priceless! (Most of mine are too and one day I will give it to my daughter


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> BlueLoula your jewelry has so much meaning! Your infinity, watch etc....they all have something sentimental behind them which makes them priceless! (Most of mine are too and one day I will give it to my daughter



U should then go to Loevletters thread about her love me bracelet !! 
U ll laught i ended up with a fake cartier cuff i think lolol but this cuff will be precious !!! 
See the thread lol
I love my jewelery to have story and meanings !!! 
 
My son is born 1/1/11 have to find somethg to pair with it ! Hubby still waiting for me and baby is almost 2 lolol


----------



## BlueLoula

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> BlueLoula your jewelry has so much meaning! Your infinity, watch etc....they all have something sentimental behind them which makes them priceless! (Most of mine are too and one day I will give it to my daughter



Yes u should pass it on to ur daughter !! I have son may be it will go to his wife lolololol


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
Tiffany & Co. Mark Watch


----------



## MrsTGreen

BlueLoula said:


> Here it is
> Its my mummys watch she gave it to me when i got marry !!! I thk its a tank with diamond . I m affraid to loose it so never really wear it !!
> Sentimental for me ....
> Am more like j12 on the go !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1885989



Such a beautiful gift that you will treasure always!


----------



## BlueLoula

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> 14kw Halo Bridal Set
> Tiffany & Co. Mark Watch



Picture picture i want to see this seems wowwwwwwwwww 
Tiffany watch ??? Yayyyyyyy


----------



## @PinkCornbread

BlueLoula said:
			
		

> U should then go to Loevletters thread about her love me bracelet !!
> U ll laught i ended up with a fake cartier cuff i think lolol but this cuff will be precious !!!
> See the thread lol
> I love my jewelery to have story and meanings !!!
> 
> My son is born 1/1/11 have to find somethg to pair with it ! Hubby still waiting for me and baby is almost 2 lolol



Omg BlueLoula! Lmao what have you done? I will look at her thread now! And I am positive that you will find something gorgeous to represent ur sons bDay


----------



## MrsTGreen

BlueLoula said:


> Picture picture i want to see this seems wowwwwwwwwww
> Tiffany watch ??? Yayyyyyyy



Gift from my aunt...
www.i974.photobuc






ket.com


----------



## BlueLoula

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Gift from my aunt...
> www.i974.photobucket.com



So simple and classyyy luv luv 
I needdd one lolol


----------



## @PinkCornbread

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Gift from my aunt...
> www.i974.photobucket.com



Wow My aunt needs to step her gift game up! Lol/Jk but I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

MrsTGreen said:


> Gift from my aunt...



I adore this watch!


----------



## MrsTGreen

frick&frack said:


> I adore this watch!



Thanks


----------



## MrsTGreen

BlueLoula said:


> So simple and classyyy luv luv
> I needdd one lolol





@PinkCornbread said:


> Wow My aunt needs to step her gift game up! Lol/Jk but I LOVE IT!!!!



Thanks She is my favorite Aunt in the world. We are like sisters!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
ESQ Diamond Bezel Watch
Tiffany & Co SS Bead Earrings
Tiffany & Co SS Vintage Oval Key w/Oval Link Chain


----------



## adoringcarmine

cartier love bangle in gold X2... thanks daddy  xx


----------



## jsc6

My new statement necklace from Nordstrom


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
Tiffany & Co SS Bead Earrings
Tiffany & Co Peretti Bone Cuff
Tiffany & Co Mark Watch


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
Tiffany & Co SS Bead Earrings
Tiffany & Co Peretti Bone Cuff
Tiffany & Co Mark Watch


----------



## LVoeletters

Also wearing my diamond Fred gehry torque Esque hoop earrinfs


----------



## BlueLoula

Today 
Tiffany lock ring
Tiffany wed band platimun and diamonds
Tiffany beads bracelet
Wg beads earings ( purchased today ) 

Diamond bangle 
Tiffany infinity bracelet 
Wg cuff ( cartier style lolol) btw i removed the cartier name !! 
And heart metro style pendant


----------



## BlueLoula

Forgot the watch !! 
Bulgary watch today


----------



## wintersong

today;

silver rtt bracelet
.14 platinum dbty
silver diamond heart key

all from tiffanys hehe


----------



## charliefarlie

.50tcw studs (got them yesterday!)
White gold wave bangle
Diamond eternity ring stacked with pink sapphire eternity ring
Diamond bezel/markers F1 Tag (mens size)
Aquamarine and Diamond ring


----------



## Cullinan

Moussaeiff pink and while diamond earrings
Moussaeiff white gold baguette eternity ring (RH)
GRAFF marquise diamond platinum ring with pearshape shoulders(Lzh)
Platinum curb chain with diamond initial
Fred "St Lucie" platinum plated glasses with 2 rose cut diamonds

Dream of owning a Graff yellow diamond ring, but very unlike,y...


----------



## dzi

6 tiers of Tiffany rings ... Lol ... Monday blue


----------



## soxx

dzi said:
			
		

> 6 tiers of Tiffany rings ... Lol ... Monday blue



Looks nice on your long slender finger!


----------



## Kissmark

dzi said:
			
		

> 6 tiers of Tiffany rings ... Lol ... Monday blue



Great stack!


----------



## soxx

Wearing the flower diamond ring which my sister finds ugly....is it really so ugly?


----------



## Christchrist

soxx said:
			
		

> Wearing the flower diamond ring which my sister finds ugly....is it really so ugly?



What! It's purdy.


----------



## cupcake34

Your flower ring is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## BlueLoula

soxx said:
			
		

> Wearing the flower diamond ring which my sister finds ugly....is it really so ugly?


Whattttt ??? Nowayyyyy 
I love itttttt 
!!!!!!


----------



## etk123

soxx said:
			
		

> Wearing the flower diamond ring which my sister finds ugly....is it really so ugly?



It's beautiful


----------



## soxx

Christchrist said:
			
		

> What! It's purdy.






			
				cupcake34 said:
			
		

> Your flower ring is gorgeous!!!!






			
				BlueLoula said:
			
		

> Whattttt ??? Nowayyyyy
> I love itttttt
> !!!!!!






			
				etk123 said:
			
		

> It's beautiful



Thanks for the assurance compliments!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

soxx said:
			
		

> Wearing the flower diamond ring which my sister finds ugly....is it really so ugly?



Umm...I think your sister was being funny and that was her way of saying how pretty & sparkly it is-WOW IT'S BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## honitel

Cavalier Girl said:


> I thought it would be fun to see what jewelry we wear each day.  I'm interested to see if we mostly stick to the same things, or do we mix it up.  I take it by spells.  Some weeks, I wear something different almost every day, and some weeks I wear the same thing day after day.....boring and lazy!
> 
> Today, I'm wearing jeans, a blue and white French sailor t-shirt with VCA turquoise 20 motif vintage, turquoise Ippolita hoop earrings, tgm Cape Cod Hermes watch, and ER w/eternity band.
> 
> How about you???


I am wearing my once lost rolex watch. It is one of my favorite jewelry I have because my daddy gave it to my 18th birthday. Thank for jewelry tracker that helped me.


----------



## etk123

After a bath today


----------



## sjunky13

etk123 said:


> After a bath today


 

I love this pic! Where did you get your band and please share specs on your ering!


----------



## etk123

sjunky13 said:


> I love this pic! Where did you get your band and please share specs on your ering!



Aww thank you! My band was custom made by a local shop and my ering is 2.32 F SI1 for our 15th anni.


----------



## sjunky13

etk123 said:


> Aww thank you! My band was custom made by a local shop and my ering is 2.32 F SI1 for our 15th anni.


 
WOW! Beautiful. 
Really really pretty and my dream look right there. )


----------



## soxx

@PinkCornbread said:
			
		

> Umm...I think your sister was being funny and that was her way of saying how pretty & sparkly it is-WOW IT'S BEAUTIFUL!



Nope, She's not trying to be funny when she said that.


----------



## Threshold

soxx said:


> Nope, She's not trying to be funny when she said that.



Jealousy can be a nasty monster.  It's an ugly, petty, hateful emotion.


----------



## soxx

etk123 said:
			
		

> Aww thank you! My band was custom made by a local shop and my ering is 2.32 F SI1 for our 15th anni.



Wow! That's 1 big sparkling ring & sweet of your DH to let your indulge! I shall wait for 7yrs and pray that my DH will get me for our 15th  anni. Hehe


----------



## etk123

sjunky13 said:


> WOW! Beautiful.
> Really really pretty and my dream look right there. )


Thank you so much 


soxx said:


> Wow! That's 1 big sparkling ring & sweet of your DH to let your indulge! I shall wait for 7yrs and pray that my DH will get me for our 15th  anni. Hehe


Thank you, I hope you get one too hehe!


----------



## juicyincouture

etk123 said:


> After a bath today



I am in need of some classic diamond studs speaking of which


----------



## juicyincouture

jsc6 said:


> my new statement necklace from nordstrom
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1889392



wow!


----------



## something.spicy

Drop earrings 




Cavalier Girl said:


> I thought it would be fun to see what jewelry we wear each day.  I'm interested to see if we mostly stick to the same things, or do we mix it up.  I take it by spells.  Some weeks, I wear something different almost every day, and some weeks I wear the same thing day after day.....boring and lazy!
> 
> Today, I'm wearing jeans, a blue and white French sailor t-shirt with VCA turquoise 20 motif vintage, turquoise Ippolita hoop earrings, tgm Cape Cod Hermes watch, and ER w/eternity band.
> 
> How about you???


----------



## wintersong

two tiffany necklaces, my platinum dbty & my silver and diamond heart key!


----------



## Theren

My wedding set and this fun necklace from Betsy Johnson.


----------



## alundpr

Bulgari Celtsura Gold and Diamond Ring


----------



## juicyincouture

My nameplate necklace again lol. I never stop wearing it!


----------



## etk123

Theren said:


> My wedding set and this fun necklace from Betsy Johnson.
> 
> View attachment 1900458


That is _really_ cute, looks great!


alundpr said:


> View attachment 1900533
> 
> 
> Bulgari Celtsura Gold and Diamond Ring


Beautiful


----------



## karo

My today's stack


----------



## Theren

etk123 said:
			
		

> That is really cute, looks great!



Thank you.. one of the few costume pieces I wear regularly. It's so fun.


----------



## Threshold

My Hidalgo and Carrera y Carrera wedding set...


----------



## paepaega

Patek Philipe Aquanaut watch. Gift from DH.
Eight mm pearl stud earrings. I just wear it everyday.
David Yurman 5mm cable bracelet. I wear it on my right wrist. 
Cartier platinum wedding band. I took it off just for photograph. Usually I take everything off at night before shower but the wedding band.


----------



## Beatitude

It's Sunday and I'm going to be dainty and elegant! Swarovski it is &#128142;&#128142;&#128142;














Hope you like because I &#128152; them!


----------



## ndavies22

My gucci icon necklace


----------



## JackieU

paepaega said:


> Patek Philipe Aquanaut watch. Gift from DH.
> Eight mm pearl stud earrings. I just wear it everyday.
> David Yurman 5mm cable bracelet. I wear it on my right wrist.
> Cartier platinum wedding band. I took it off just for photograph. Usually I take everything off at night before shower but the wedding band.


----------



## JackieU

Threshold said:


> My Hidalgo and Carrera y Carrera wedding set...


so different! gorgeous!


----------



## JackieU

etk123 said:


> after a bath today


*love*


----------



## JackieU

soxx said:


> Wearing the flower diamond ring which my sister finds ugly....is it really so ugly?


i would LOVE  such an "ugly" piece! lol! thats crazy talk, its beautiful!


----------



## TiffanyS88




----------



## dster1

etk123 said:
			
		

> After a bath today



Love it! Where's the necklace from?


----------



## etk123

dster1 said:


> Love it! Where's the necklace from?



Thanks! It's the Tiffany Aria pendant.


----------



## soxx

JackieU said:


> i would LOVE such an "ugly" piece! lol! thats crazy talk, its beautiful!


 
Thanks for the assurance!


----------



## ririan

Wearing my all time favourite bow earrings. Both are rose gold but as u can see, one has diamonds on and the other one is just rose gold. Super love the subtle edginess. 

Bought it from a small Japanese jeweller long time ago


----------



## Golden Touch

graduated rose gold fob with my grandfather's antique cuff link hanging from it.






Gold huggies




old loved battered TAG, gold bangle, Dad inspired nomination bracelet, wedding set




Amethyst ring, 2 x heavy handmade gold bangles


----------



## Samia

Today I am wearing, my Tag watch not included in the pic


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I'm wearing:

Half carat diamond studs
.25 diamond pendant 
Wedding set
Cartier Trinity as RHR
Gucci timeless watch


----------



## advokaitplm

Diamond Studs and Diamond Horseshoe Necklace, I don't even have my usual rings or bracelets on.


----------



## inkyl

Tiffany Open Heart Ring
Tiffany Silver Ball Studs
Cartier Love Bracelet WG
Cartier Tank Solo 
BDTY necklace
My E-ring


----------



## Candice0985

i've been bad... both the tiffany oval key and the miss mimi bracelet are new...

Tiffany RG vintage oval diamond key
Miss Mimi "move" bracelet  & Tiffany dbty platinum


----------



## cupcake34

> i've been bad... both the tiffany oval key and the miss mimi bracelet are new...
> 
> Tiffany RG vintage oval diamond key
> Miss Mimi "move" bracelet & Tiffany dbty platinum



Congrats!!! They look gorgeous!


----------



## Candice0985

cupcake34 said:


> Congrats!!! They look gorgeous!


thanks! the tiffany key doesn't look very sparkley in this picture but it's super shimmery in any light besides office lighting


----------



## ririan

Candice0985 said:


> i've been bad... both the tiffany oval key and the miss mimi bracelet are new...
> 
> Tiffany RG vintage oval diamond key
> Miss Mimi "move" bracelet  & Tiffany dbty platinum
> View attachment 1920462
> 
> 
> View attachment 1920463



Beautiful!!!! You have such a lovely jewelry collection!


----------



## GertrudeMcFuzz

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> i've been bad... both the tiffany oval key and the miss mimi bracelet are new...
> 
> Tiffany RG vintage oval diamond key
> Miss Mimi "move" bracelet  & Tiffany dbty platinum



I love both of these!


----------



## kath2

Whoa: do the diamonds on the Mimi bracelet side back & forth? Do you mind if I ask where this jeweler is sold?? Gorgeous!


----------



## Candice0985

kath2 said:


> Whoa: do the diamonds on the Mimi bracelet side back & forth? Do you mind if I ask where this jeweler is sold?? Gorgeous!


ya! they're channel set within the pave bar and slide and move around! even when i'm driving I can see them vibrating in the setting a little bit on bumpy roads! 

it's a brand new line- website isnt even done and only store i know that sells them is Damiani jewellers in woodbridge ont. the owner is affiliated with Miss Mimi and I picked up my order here (the designer was in toronto....saved on shipping charges from montreal), so this is the only reason i know they carry the line!


----------



## Golden Touch

Pandora day


----------



## sadiesthegirl

todays rings- all Tiffany & Co. Locks silver/18k rose gold heart. Return to Tiffany blue enamel hearts and Locks silver with two small diamonds.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

sadiesthegirl said:
			
		

> todays rings- all tiffany & co. Locks silver/18k rose gold heart. Return to tiffany blue enamel hearts and locks silver with two small diamonds.



omg....i love it!!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

yellow diamond ring
tiffany platinum dbty bracelet & miss mimi diamond "move" bracelet
rose gold tiffany diamond "vintage oval" key
1.5 cttw diamond studs

with:
Pine green asos peplum blazer
club monaco grey ruffled chiffon blouse
black leather a line skirt
black tights & black MBMJ mouse flats


----------



## Caz71

sadiesthegirl said:


> todays rings- all Tiffany & Co. Locks silver/18k rose gold heart. Return to Tiffany blue enamel hearts and Locks silver with two small diamonds.



Beautiful, I wanna get the blue and silver enamel hearts ring. One of our customers at work is always decked out in Tiffany and wears this ring. Love it.


----------



## bags and bijoux

Today's jewellery


	

		
			
		

		
	
 pearl bracelet I made



	

		
			
		

		
	
 floral pebble necklace purchased from Folksy



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Tissot PR100


----------



## jtc103

Candice0985 said:


> ya! they're channel set within the pave bar and slide and move around! even when i'm driving I can see them vibrating in the setting a little bit on bumpy roads!
> 
> it's a brand new line- website isnt even done and only store i know that sells them is Damiani jewellers in woodbridge ont. the owner is affiliated with Miss Mimi and I picked up my order here (the designer was in toronto....saved on shipping charges from montreal), so this is the only reason i know they carry the line!


 
Hi Candice!  Love that diamond slide bracelet!  Did you get the bracelet from Frank Damiani?


----------



## Candice0985

jtc103 said:


> Hi Candice!  Love that diamond slide bracelet!  Did you get the bracelet from Frank Damiani?


he carries the line and I picked up my order at his store but I bought it through his supplier


----------



## jtc103

Candice0985 said:


> he carries the line and I picked up my order at his store but I bought it through his supplier


 
PM'd you!


----------



## juicyincouture

-Gold Jennifer Fisher cuff
-Glass beaded bracelets I made for myself
-Vintage Gold cross earrings w rubies from an estate sale
-Melody Ehsani nameplate necklace


----------



## bags and bijoux

Kept it minimalist today. Just wore my watch.


----------



## bCr8iv

Three rings. Basic


----------



## restricter

Kieselstein Cord flying pig necklace and bracelet.


----------



## EBMIC

sadiesthegirl said:


> todays rings- all Tiffany & Co. Locks silver/18k rose gold heart. Return to Tiffany blue enamel hearts and Locks silver with two small diamonds.


Love!!


----------



## bags and bijoux

bags and bijoux said:


> Today's jewellery
> View attachment 1924387
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearl bracelet I made
> 
> View attachment 1924388
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> floral pebble necklace purchased from Folksy
> 
> View attachment 1924389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tissot PR100



These pieces again today.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

@PinkCornbread said:


> omg....i love it!!!!!


 


Caz71 said:


> Beautiful, I wanna get the blue and silver enamel hearts ring. One of our customers at work is always decked out in Tiffany and wears this ring. Love it.


 


EBMIC said:


> Love!!


 

Thank you ; )  I really like the Locks diamond and the Lock ring with the heart. I wear a lot of knits and almost always have a sweater on. These two rings never snag anything, makes them nice for everyday wear.


----------



## solange

Wearing the same old.  My signature, I guess.  

... I look like a bobble-head!


----------



## juicyincouture

solange said:


> Wearing the same old.  My signature, I guess.
> 
> ... I look like a bobble-head!
> 
> View attachment 1926985



is that a puppy on your necklace? how cute


----------



## DizzyFairy

Here is my contribution today...
Newly acquired vintage omega watch and my bracelet... **sparkle**


----------



## solange

juicyincouture said:
			
		

> is that a puppy on your necklace? how cute



No puppy.  Two people.  Thanks though.


----------



## BudgetBabe(BB)

restricter said:


> Kieselstein Cord flying pig necklace and bracelet.



Is there a Kieselstein Cord  Flying Pig Bracelet!?!?!

It is a sister joke -my sister didn't buy the BKC flying pig necklace when she saw it and when she returned to buy it -it had sold!

The SA told us that the flying pig necklace was called " Carpe diem" so we all laughed at the irony.

Luckily I was able to find that beautiful flying pig necklace and the flying pig earrings ,which I gave her for Christmas but that was a few years ago-but I didn't see a bracelet.

Was there a flying pig bracelet?
I would LOVE to see any pictures , please, please ,please!


----------



## einseine

Tiffany swing ring, 4-diamond WG Love & Perlee Signature just got today!!!


----------



## I'll take two

einseine said:


> Tiffany swing ring, 4-diamond WG Love & Perlee Signature just got today!!!


Congrats ,rose gold is lovely and looks great with your white gold love bracelet.


----------



## cupcake34

> Tiffany swing ring, 4-diamond WG Love & Perlee Signature just got today!!



Wow, it looks gorgeous!  Congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## einseine

I'll take two said:


> Congrats ,rose gold is lovely and looks great with your white gold love bracelet.


 
Thanks I'll take two!!! Love love love my first Perlee piece in rose gold!!!
I really admire your collection~ Dream~


----------



## sophiasuyi

my wedding ring


----------



## Threshold

24k, diamond, Turquoise...


----------



## redskynight

Just a watch today 

It's just a Fossil but I love it.


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:
			
		

> i've been bad... both the tiffany oval key and the miss mimi bracelet are new...
> 
> Tiffany RG vintage oval diamond key
> Miss Mimi "move" bracelet  & Tiffany dbty platinum



Candice! Lovely as Always!! Do you ever layer your oval key w your bow necklace?


----------



## TechPrincess

I wear the same thing most days - I have my wedding set, RG love, diamond tennis bracelet  on the right hand I have a sterling silver hammered spoon ring. I always wear a thin gold band on my left thumb and right pinky digit. Earrings are (I have mulitiple holes) diamond studs and 1 pair of sapphire studs then my diamond hoops. Necklace is a jade and 18k g Chinese piece.


----------



## Cullinan

Cullinan said:


> Moussaeiff pink and while diamond earrings
> Moussaeiff white gold baguette eternity ring (RH)
> GRAFF marquise diamond platinum ring with pearshape shoulders(LH)
> Platinum curb chain with diamond initial
> Fred "St Lucie" platinum plated glasses with 2 rose cut diamonds
> 
> Dream of owning a Graff yellow diamond ring, but very unlike,y...



Have lost weight so Graff marquise now on RH

Going to sell et ring but not sure what I'm going to spend the proceeds on

Will update next week!


----------



## rohansingh

Hello friends 

Please try this today gold earrings & diamond pendant.

Thanks


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Candice! Lovely as Always!! Do you ever layer your oval key w your bow necklace?


yep I do! i'll put them on the same chain


----------



## MillyT

So classy ! 


paepaega said:


> Patek Philipe Aquanaut watch. Gift from DH.
> Eight mm pearl stud earrings. I just wear it everyday.
> David Yurman 5mm cable bracelet. I wear it on my right wrist.
> Cartier platinum wedding band. I took it off just for photograph. Usually I take everything off at night before shower but the wedding band.


----------



## Candice0985

worn with
club monaco ruffle bouse
bcbg grey cardi with leather sleeves


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I'm wearing:

1/2 ct diamond studs
Tiffany DBTY necklace .08 in YG
Cartier Trinity ring as RHR
Wedding set


----------



## Threshold

Some faves:  18k & diamond Hidalgo, Carrera y Carrera, Tiffany rings; Raven cuff bracelet of seed beads by Navajo artist Teri Greeves...


----------



## Cullinan

Threshold said:


> Some faves:  18k & diamond Hidalgo, Carrera y Carrera, Tiffany rings; Raven cuff bracelet of seed beads by Navajo artist Teri Greeves...




Your rings are beautiful and the bracelet is a work of art!!

I used to stack (I used to total 15 skinny rings stacked overall) but couldn't bend my tiny fingers so sold them instead)

But yours look Amazing - yellow gold looks great against your skin colour as well..

You obviously appreciate original and beautiful designs and craftsmanship.


----------



## EMDOC

David Yurman cable bracelets with 18k yellow gold accents.


----------



## Threshold

Cullinan said:


> Your rings are beautiful and the bracelet is a work of art!!
> 
> I used to stack (I used to total 15 skinny rings stacked overall) but couldn't bend my tiny fingers so sold them instead)
> 
> But yours look Amazing - yellow gold looks great against your skin colour as well..
> 
> You obviously appreciate original and beautiful designs and craftsmanship.



Thank you _so much_!  I gravitate toward the unique, but classic.  Stacking helps to create a totally individual look as well.  No matter how much time has passed, my wedding set is always elegantly fashionable.  My husband has such a great eye, exquisite taste, _and knows me so well_.  I selected the Tiffany Eternity ring and the Carrera y Carrera swan, but he selected the Hidalgo diamond pieces to flank it.  He also gifted me with the beaded raven cuff bracelet, a gorgeous piece of signature art.  I think I'll keep him.


----------



## Golden Touch

A necklace my Dad had made for my 18th (many moons ago....)

It's handmade with a .85 natural mid green emerald, with a small .07 brilliant cut diamond and some tiny ones (5 all up). 

I love it as he is usually a $ giver for gifts but he took a lot of time with it & no one has one the same.


----------



## Threshold

Golden Touch said:


> A necklace my Dad had made for my 18th (many moons ago....)
> 
> It's handmade with a .85 natural mid green emerald, with a small .07 brilliant cut diamond and some tiny ones (5 all up).
> 
> I love it as he is usually a $ giver for gifts but he took a lot of time with it & no one has one the same.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1936771



Ohhhhh that's beautiful!  Lovely design; it looks "musical".  _Gorgeous _emerald.  That's going to be an heirloom.


----------



## jellyv

Threshold said:


> Some faves:  18k & diamond Hidalgo, Carrera y Carrera, Tiffany rings; Raven cuff bracelet of seed beads by Navajo artist Teri Greeves...



Glahhh! I love Teri Greeves (who's actually Kiowa) but still haven't gotten a cuff yet. I love yours. Thinking about an eagle, but maybe a train.

Money were no object, I'd be buying her beaded Converse Hi-tops.


----------



## Golden Touch

Threshold said:
			
		

> Ohhhhh that's beautiful!  Lovely design; it looks "musical".  Gorgeous emerald.  That's going to be an heirloom.



Thank you. I does look musical. Pity I'm not!


----------



## Threshold

jellyv said:


> Glahhh! I love Teri Greeves (who's actually Kiowa) but still haven't gotten a cuff yet. I love yours. Thinking about an eagle, but maybe a train.
> 
> Money were no object, I'd be buying her beaded Converse Hi-tops.



My bad... Kiowa-Comanche, living in Santa Fe, NM (had Navajo on the brain from an article I was reading.)  I want her purple suede, beaded Hummingbird and flower hand bag... and would _ die _for a wide cuff with a hummer as well.


----------



## jellyv

^Ooh now, that's a great one. I like the wider cuffs too.


----------



## Threshold

A cuff I created yesterday, and my wedding set...


----------



## einseine

:bump:

I wore Tiffany classic setting, dbty-style 3-stone bracelet, WG Love & my favourite PG Perlee Signature!


----------



## Bitten

einseine said:


> :bump:
> 
> I wore Tiffany classic setting, dbty-style 3-stone bracelet, WG Love & my favourite PG Perlee Signature!



I adore your e-Ring and Cartier WG in that pic - so chic and classic, just takes me breath away  

Today I wore Cartier two tone tank francais, WG Fope bracelet, Canturi diamond and WG Cubism studs, and my WG solitaire eRing but then my new morganite and diamond cocktail ring arrived from the nice FedEx guy so I'm wearing that now :shame:


----------



## einseine

Bitten said:


> I adore your e-Ring and Cartier WG in that pic - so chic and classic, just takes me breath away
> 
> Today I wore Cartier two tone tank francais, WG Fope bracelet, Canturi diamond and WG Cubism studs, and my WG solitaire eRing but then my new morganite and diamond cocktail ring arrived from the nice FedEx guy so I'm wearing that now :shame:



Thanks Bittten!!
WG love is not really popular, so I am promoting it! lol   What you wore today sounds gorgeours!  Without pic??  I definitely want to see your new ring!!!  Love morganite!  When are you going to reveal it?


----------



## phillj12

einseine said:
			
		

> :bump:
> 
> I wore Tiffany classic setting, dbty-style 3-stone bracelet, WG Love & my favourite PG Perlee Signature!



Just stunning! Love how your e-ring sets off the look! Great combo!


----------



## Bitten

einseine said:


> Thanks Bittten!!
> WG love is not really popular, so I am promoting it! lol   What you wore today sounds gorgeours!  Without pic??  I definitely want to see your new ring!!!  Love morganite!  When are you going to reveal it?



Well that stack with your eRing should definitely put WG at the top of people's lists!!

I will do a little reveal maybe tonight after work - hard to get good pics in the office  But if you're really keen, this is the link to the ring:

http://www.bluenile.com/au/morganite-diamond-cushion-ring-14k-rose-gold_33539


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> :bump:
> 
> I wore Tiffany classic setting, dbty-style 3-stone bracelet, WG Love & my favourite PG Perlee Signature!



LOVE this stack!


----------



## karo

einseine said:
			
		

> :bump:
> 
> I wore Tiffany classic setting, dbty-style 3-stone bracelet, WG Love & my favourite PG Perlee Signature!



Love your stack and your ring is simply breathtaking!


----------



## einseine

phillj12 said:


> Just stunning! Love how your e-ring sets off the look! Great combo!



Thanks philij12!  Love love love LOVE + Perlee!  My e-ring is perfect for me!



Bitten said:


> Well that stack with your eRing should definitely put WG at the top of people's lists!!
> 
> I will do a little reveal maybe tonight after work - hard to get good pics in the office  But if you're really keen, this is the link to the ring:
> 
> http://www.bluenile.com/au/morganite-diamond-cushion-ring-14k-rose-gold_33539



I hope so!  Cannot wait your new ring reveal! (the url below did not work...)



karo said:


> Love your stack and your ring is simply breathtaking!



Thanks karo!   Yeah!  I will never get tired of wearing my pieces.  All of them are so simple.



Candice0985 said:


> LOVE this stack!



Thanks Candice!  I will stick to white & pink/rose metal!!!  Love their cool look!


----------



## Bitten

einseine said:


> I hope so!  Cannot wait your new ring reveal! (the url below did not work...)



Well, I've got a couple of quick shots here taken at work but tbh I'm not loving the lighting, doesn't really showcase the ring in all it's natural glory:







That's annoying the link didn't work, I'll try pasting again:

http://www.bluenile.com/au/morganite-diamond-cushion-ring-14k-rose-gold_33539

I'm going to try and get some shots in lowlight tonight or tomorrow night - basically this is my little treat for the Christmas season, I was looking for something pretty, feminine and sparkly but not expensive. This was absolutely perfect, I couldn't believe it when I saw it and then I had to get it!


----------



## einseine

Bitten said:


> Well, I've got a couple of quick shots here taken at work but tbh I'm not loving the lighting, doesn't really showcase the ring in all it's natural glory:
> 
> View attachment 1944389
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944390
> 
> 
> That's annoying the link didn't work, I'll try pasting again:
> 
> http://www.bluenile.com/au/morganite-diamond-cushion-ring-14k-rose-gold_33539
> 
> I'm going to try and get some shots in lowlight tonight or tomorrow night - basically this is my little treat for the Christmas season, I was looking for something pretty, feminine and sparkly but not expensive. This was absolutely perfect, I couldn't believe it when I saw it and then I had to get it!



Thanks Bitten!! and Congratulations!!  It's very pretty!!!  Great warm, elegant colour and perfect size.


----------



## bagladyseattle

Congrats!  It's beautiful.  I love the complimentary of RG and morganite.  Enjoy.



Bitten said:


> Well, I've got a couple of quick shots here taken at work but tbh I'm not loving the lighting, doesn't really showcase the ring in all it's natural glory:
> 
> View attachment 1944389
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944390
> 
> 
> That's annoying the link didn't work, I'll try pasting again:
> 
> http://www.bluenile.com/au/morganite-diamond-cushion-ring-14k-rose-gold_33539
> 
> I'm going to try and get some shots in lowlight tonight or tomorrow night - basically this is my little treat for the Christmas season, I was looking for something pretty, feminine and sparkly but not expensive. This was absolutely perfect, I couldn't believe it when I saw it and then I had to get it!


----------



## jtc103

einseine said:


> :bump:
> 
> I wore Tiffany classic setting, dbty-style 3-stone bracelet, WG Love & my favourite PG Perlee Signature!



Love the stack!  What are the stone sizes of your DBTY bracelet?


----------



## Bitten

einseine said:


> Thanks Bitten!! and Congratulations!!  It's very pretty!!!  Great warm, elegant colour and perfect size.





bagladyseattle said:


> Congrats!  It's beautiful.  I love the complimentary of RG and morganite.  Enjoy.



Thanks girls  The pairing of RG and morganite is a bit of a winner! It is very pretty in real life and I'm looking forward to wearing it over the festive season. Going to a premiere tomorrow night as part of the local film festival and going to pair it with a plum silk knee length ruched cocktail dress and nude patent pumps


----------



## einseine

jtc103 said:


> Love the stack!  What are the stone sizes of your DBTY bracelet?



thanks jtc!!! They are 0.4~0.45.


----------



## Beka12

einseine said:
			
		

> Thanks philij12!  Love love love LOVE + Perlee!  My e-ring is perfect for me!
> 
> I hope so!  Cannot wait your new ring reveal! (the url below did not work...)
> 
> Thanks karo!   Yeah!  I will never get tired of wearing my pieces.  All of them are so simple.
> 
> Thanks Candice!  I will stick to white & pink/rose metal!!!  Love their cool look!



 I am  new in this app. are you guys selling it?


----------



## einseine

beka12 said:


> i am  new in this app. Are you guys selling it?



no!!!


----------



## etk123

einseine said:


> :bump:
> 
> I wore Tiffany classic setting, dbty-style 3-stone bracelet, WG Love & my favourite PG Perlee Signature!



Soooo perfect, each piece is so special, you have amazing bling!! And your wrist and hand is so pretty too!


----------



## etk123

Bitten said:


> Well, I've got a couple of quick shots here taken at work but tbh I'm not loving the lighting, doesn't really showcase the ring in all it's natural glory:
> 
> View attachment 1944389
> 
> 
> View attachment 1944390
> 
> 
> That's annoying the link didn't work, I'll try pasting again:
> 
> http://www.bluenile.com/au/morganite-diamond-cushion-ring-14k-rose-gold_33539
> 
> I'm going to try and get some shots in lowlight tonight or tomorrow night - basically this is my little treat for the Christmas season, I was looking for something pretty, feminine and sparkly but not expensive. This was absolutely perfect, I couldn't believe it when I saw it and then I had to get it!



Bitten it's gorgeous, it looks juicy!! And your nails look so pretty too!


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> Soooo perfect, each piece is so special, you have amazing bling!! And your wrist and hand is so pretty too!



Thanks etk!!  I am very happy with my simple, basic & classic pieces!!!  My hand is too bony.  I hate my BIG WRIST BONE!!!  

BTW, are you wearing your WG Love on your right wrist??  No problem so far???


----------



## etk123

einseine said:


> Thanks etk!!  I am very happy with my simple, basic & classic pieces!!!  My hand is too bony.  I hate my BIG WRIST BONE!!!
> 
> BTW, are you wearing your WG Love on your right wrist??  No problem so far???



Einseine you're so sweet to remember...but I am not wearing it on my right wrist...I tried and it was a much tighter fit and within two days a rash was coming. So it's off for now and I'm giving my skin a break. I'm sad and my arm feels so naked! You said your 18 doesn't even leave screw marks? Do you think I would make out better with a bigger size? Mine is a 16, perhaps a 17 or an 18?

Even if your wrist is bony, it's still pretty!!


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> Einseine you're so sweet to remember...but I am not wearing it on my right wrist...I tried and it was a much tighter fit and within two days a rash was coming. So it's off for now and I'm giving my skin a break. I'm sad and my arm feels so naked! You said your 18 doesn't even leave screw marks? Do you think I would make out better with a bigger size? Mine is a 16, perhaps a 17 or an 18?
> 
> Even if your wrist is bony, it's still pretty!!



It really depends on the shape of your arm.  Mine is quite muscular & round, so I prefer a bigger size.  But, I still think a looser fit may be less stressful.  

Some ladies a bigger bracelet can move much and are more likely to get scratched.  I don't think so.  Normally, the bracelet gets scratched around the wrist.  If you can push it up, it is less likely to beat against anything.   Moving a lot itself does not give it any scrach, I tihnk.


----------



## bspcc87

My new carrier pink gold ring


----------



## 336

My daily wrist - Rolex date, Tiffany & Co. DBY bracelet, hamsa bracelet


----------



## Emma_Heels

Not much going on today jewellery-wise, two pairs gold sleepers, 3mm plain gold ring on each thumb, plain gold rings with heart dangles (not telling you where those are :-p ), fine gold Singapore bracelet around each ankle and also a plain gold torque bangle around my left ankle.


----------



## Bitten

etk123 said:


> Bitten it's gorgeous, it looks juicy!! And your nails look so pretty too!



Thanks dear  I wore it out last night to the launch of the local international film festival and it performed like an absolute trooper, flashing and sparkling. Didn't get any pics sadly (thought it would look a bit odd me sneaking off to a corner to take photos of my own hand on my phone :shock: ) But still very pleased 

And thank you for your comment about my mani - I've just started trying french, something a bit different  I read somewhere that french manis are making a bit of a comeback, I think they used them in the most recent Chanel shows? I'm not usually a band-wagon jumper :shame:


----------



## frick&frack

wednesday
earrings: tsavorite garnet hoops
necklace: green turquoise & smoky topaz
rings: tashmarine; peridot/emerald
bracelet stack: titanium/18k/diamond; diamond bubble; diamond track


tsavorite garnet hoops







green turquoise & smoky topaz necklace






tashmarine ring






peridot/emerald ring






titanium/18k/diamond bracelet






diamond bubble bracelet






diamond track tennis bracelet


----------



## Caz71

Infinity and small heart from Diva...


----------



## foryoda

My 24K gold happy earrings


----------



## friday13bride

I wear the same jewelry everyday:

Diamond stud earrings
Thick Italian gold rope bracelet (push present)
Platinum diamond open heart necklace
Ering w eternity band
Rainbow sapphire band in wht gold stacked with tahitian pearl diamond ring on right hand
Tag watch 

Pretty boring.. The big stuff only comes out on weekends when we go out. 
Everyone's jewelry is lovely! Makes me want to bust out of my regular routine!


----------



## restricter

My RG VCA Alhambra and a DBTY from Diamonds in the Rough.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond studs
Tiffany rose gold bean necklace
Wedding set
Gucci ss watch
Tiffany yellow gold DBTY bracelet .08


----------



## Threshold

Black opal & 18k ring; 22k & black opal earrings...


----------



## restricter

Threshold said:
			
		

> Black opal & 18k ring; 22k & black opal earrings...



Gorgeous!


----------



## Threshold

restricter said:


> Gorgeous!



RE:  Black Opal Ensemble

Thank you!  I'm very proud of the designs.  Wish I knew how to do the gold & gem work though.  Fortunately, I know some wonderful artisans.


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
TT Gucci Watch
14ky Triple Pearl Drop Earrings


----------



## MichellePenguin

Tiffany Elsa Peretti open heart necklace
Anne Klein leather strap watch

Nothing too flashy for school.


----------



## Candice0985

tiffany platinum dbty bracelet
"move" pave  bracelet
VCA sweet turquoise studs
yellow diamond RHR

with:
black leather asos  skater skirt
grey button up H&M blouse with crystal collar detail (love this blouse!)
black cardi & tights
and mbmj mouse flats


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Tiffany bow earrings in yellow gold
.25 diamond solitaire necklace in yellow gold
Wedding set
Gucci timeless ss watch
Cartier Trinity as RHR
.08 Tiffany DBTY bracelet in yellow gold


----------



## alice87

Threshold said:


> Black opal & 18k ring; 22k & black opal earrings...



Indeed, they are gorgeous! Who is the designer of such beauties?


----------



## Threshold

alice87 said:


> Indeed, they are gorgeous! Who is the designer of such beauties?



Thank you!  I designed the ring, and a friend made it.  She also custom set the opals for earrings (bezel settings).


----------



## Orchidlady

My newly bought Large Rose Gold Burberry watch and my Chanel ring, also in rose gold


----------



## greenteawasabi

Orchidlady said:
			
		

> My newly bought Large Rose Gold Burberry watch and my Chanel ring, also in rose gold



I love rose gold!!! how much was d Chanel ring?


----------



## Orchidlady

greenteawasabi said:
			
		

> I love rose gold!!! how much was d Chanel ring?



It was $275


----------



## greenteawasabi

Orchidlady said:
			
		

> It was $275



gorgeous  great taste


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Half carat diamond studs
Tiffany rose gold mini bean pendant
Wedding set
Cartier Trinity ring
Tiffany DBTY bracelet in yellow gold


----------



## greenteawasabi

Onebagtoomany said:
			
		

> Half carat diamond studs
> Tiffany rose gold mini bean pendant
> Wedding set
> Cartier Trinity ring
> Tiffany DBTY bracelet in yellow gold



I love your choice of jewelry would love to see a pic of em worn.


----------



## LVoeletters

Onebagtoomany said:


> Half carat diamond studs
> Tiffany rose gold mini bean pendant
> Wedding set
> Cartier Trinity ring
> Tiffany DBTY bracelet in yellow gold



this sounds sooo classy! pics please!




I just wore my love, emerald bead bracelet, michele caber watch, eternity diamond band and etoile ring, diamond hoop earrings and layered my tiffany bee with my tiffany rose gold heart


----------



## Orchidlady

greenteawasabi said:
			
		

> gorgeous  great taste



Thank you greenteawasabi. I love your nickname btw


----------



## mrs moulds

I am wearing today amethyst and rose gold bangle that was given to me from my Great Grandmother ( it is my avatar picture) e-ring, wedding band and white gold hoops with diamonds.


----------



## mrs moulds

Blessings Inc said:


> I made my own beaded bracelet for today



Very nice!


----------



## zeusthegreatest

hot day down-under! gym day=cheap jewels day  ted baker bandy ring with a $10 silver bracelet and my usual tiffany etoile with a WG ring and a marc by marc jacobs bracelet


----------



## Onebagtoomany

greenteawasabi said:


> I love your choice of jewelry would love to see a pic of em worn.





LVoeletters said:


> this sounds sooo classy! pics please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wore my love, emerald bead bracelet, michele caber watch, eternity diamond band and etoile ring, diamond hoop earrings and layered my tiffany bee with my tiffany rose gold heart



Thanks ladies!  I apologise as I only just saw your comments as this thread has been inactive for a while.  I wear this combo quite a lot so shall be sure to take a photo when I wear them next


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I'm wearing:

- 7mm freshwater pearl studs set in 18k WG
- Tag Aquaracer ss watch with MOP face and diamond markers (hasn't been taken off since I bought it!)
- Wedding set
- Cartier Love ring in RG (slim band) layered with platinum diamond eternity ring on right hand


----------



## PeacefulMommy

At the moment... Only my 0.14ct rose gold Tiffany & Co. DBTY earrings.

I'll put on my custom-made _(Tiffany & Co. inspired)_ bezet and three-stone bezel diamond and rose gold rings   & my custom-made _(Jennifer Meyer inspired)_ Lowercase Letter 'A' necklace later... as soon as I've finished coffee and readied myself for the day.


----------



## Threshold

My usual 18k...  Hidalgo, Carrera y Carrera, an heirloom piece from Brighton, Tiffany Infinity:


----------



## cung

Threshold said:


> My usual 18k...  Hidalgo, Carrera y Carrera, an heirloom piece from Brighton, Tiffany Infinity:



Could I ask you is it comfy to wear the infinity in this position? If I were you I would be afraid of losing it


----------



## Threshold

cung said:


> Could I ask you is it comfy to wear the infinity in this position? If I were you I would be afraid of losing it



It is squared off a bit on the back, so it fits nice & snug.  I've been wearing knuckle rings fashioned in this way for years and never had a problem.  If you're unaccustomed to knuckle rings, like anything else, it takes a while to adjust.  After a little time, they're hardly noticeable, like regular rings.


----------



## advokaitplm

Diamond studs in WG
Diamond Horseshoe Necklace in WG
DBTY-style pendant in YG
Pandora Bracelet in leather
Amethyst station bracelet in SS
Love Knot ring in RG


----------



## stmary

My everyday jewelery are rather simple

I wear my DBTY necklace, love wedding band and love bangle.


----------



## MissMee

Lately I've been going for the minimalist look so I've been wearing a SS Amazonite (amazing green colour) large stone ring on right hand, YG & WG diamond engagement ring & wedding band on left hand, SS sideways cross fine chain bracelet on right wrist, Kirstin Ash fluoro yellow & silver fine bar bracelet on left wrist, Tiffany Locks emblem lock mini in 18kt rose gold necklace and plain silver stud earrings... xMMx


----------



## Kissmark

stmary said:


> My everyday jewelery are rather simple
> 
> I wear my DBTY necklace, love wedding band and love bangle.



Simple but classic!


----------



## Kissmark

Non branded DBTY necklace 
Helen Ficcolora initial necklace with my daughters initial
Tiffany's diamond eternity wedding band
Tiffany SS Elsa Peretti band with diamond
Non branded gold plates hoop earrings
Rolex watch


----------



## stmary

Kissmark said:


> Simple but classic!



Glad you think so!  I wouldn't mind adding a Rolex tho  lucky you.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today:

Half carat diamond studs 
Tiffany key charm with tiny diamond in YG on a chain
Tag watch
Wedding set
Tiffany 1837 ring in YG on 1st finger of left hand
Cartier Trinity ring on third finger of right hand


----------



## faintlymacabre

Neck:
- Tiffany rose gold Knot Key pendant on oval link chain

Left:
- Omega Seamaster 300m - black ceramic
- Rose gold wedding set

Right:
- Cartier Love cuff in rose gold
- Vita Fede mini Titan bracelets - one in silver and one in rose


----------



## MissMee

faintlymacabre said:


> Neck:
> - Tiffany rose gold Knot Key pendant on oval link chain
> 
> Left:
> - Omega Seamaster 300m - black ceramic
> - Rose gold wedding set
> 
> Right:
> - Cartier Love cuff in rose gold
> - Vita Fede mini Titan bracelets - one in silver and one in rose


Wow I've only just discovered my love of rose gold - your pieces sound stunning! xMMx


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Wearing these today


----------



## dannii

mad_for_chanel said:


> Wearing these today



Love all your pieces


----------



## ChesterStrGirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> I thought it would be fun to see what jewelry we wear each day.  I'm interested to see if we mostly stick to the same things, or do we mix it up.  I take it by spells.  Some weeks, I wear something different almost every day, and some weeks I wear the same thing day after day.....boring and lazy!
> 
> Today, I'm wearing jeans, a blue and white French sailor t-shirt with VCA turquoise 20 motif vintage, turquoise Ippolita hoop earrings, tgm Cape Cod Hermes watch, and ER w/eternity band.
> 
> How about you???


Art Deco diamond and sapphire ring, and VCA Alhambra mother of pearl earrings.  Also Cartier Trinity ring with one pave band.


----------



## EnyaLou

Cavalier Girl said:


> I thought it would be fun to see what jewelry we wear each day.  I'm interested to see if we mostly stick to the same things, or do we mix it up.  I take it by spells.  Some weeks, I wear something different almost every day, and some weeks I wear the same thing day after day.....boring and lazy!
> 
> Today, I'm wearing jeans, a blue and white French sailor t-shirt with VCA turquoise 20 motif vintage, turquoise Ippolita hoop earrings, tgm Cape Cod Hermes watch, and ER w/eternity band.
> 
> How about you???



I am always wearing my magnetic bracelet dear.  If you want to see it.. Here!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

dannii said:


> Love all your pieces


Thank you Dannii!


----------



## cupcake34

> Wearing these today



You have great taste, I love it!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mad_for_chanel said:


> Wearing these today




I absolutely love these - gorgeous pieces!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I'm wearing:

Ears: Half carat diamond studs

Neck: Tiffany rose gold mini bean

Left wrist: Tag watch

Left hand: wedding set

Right hand: Cartier rose gold Love ring (slim band) layered with platinum diamond full eternity ring


----------



## mad_for_chanel

cupcake34 said:


> You have great taste, I love it!


Lol thank you &#128536;


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Onebagtoomany said:


> I absolutely love these - gorgeous pieces!


Thank you! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## mrs moulds

Threshold said:


> Black opal & 18k ring; 22k & black opal earrings...



Beautiful set!


----------



## Threshold

mrs moulds said:


> Beautiful set!



Thank you!  My gorgeous birthstones.


----------



## faintlymacabre

This is what I wear every day.  I might add other items, but these are the "base".    RG, RG, RG, and a watch that is unfortunately not RG...


----------



## mad_for_chanel

faintlymacabre said:


> This is what I wear every day.  I might add other items, but these are the "base".    RG, RG, RG, and a watch that is unfortunately not RG...


Nice base items. I'm quite similar except for a dbty necklace (:


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Today's inspiration!


----------



## ammpt0831

Today:

Golden South Sea pearl earrings in 18k YG
Tiffany Madonna necklace in 18k YG
Cartier Love bracelet in YG
Tag Heuer Aquaracer with white MOP face, diamond studded bezel, and diamond time markers


----------



## MissMee

mad_for_chanel said:


> Today's inspiration!


Pretty colours! xMMx


----------



## cupcake34

> Today's inspiration!



OMG, so pretty!


----------



## foxgal

Just got a new Leah Alexandra bangle with pyrite. Will be great to stack!


----------



## Candice0985

today i'm working from home,

i'm wearing:
left wrist:
blue nile YG damond bar bracelet
Roberto coin dbty in YG
tiffany platinum dbty

tiffany RG vintage oval diamond key pendant

1.5 ctw diamond studs


----------



## Threshold

mad_for_chanel, you inspire me!  Gorgeous rubies, sapphires, and emeralds in luscious high karat gold!

foxgal, your bracelet is beautiful and sooooo artistic!

Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## emchhardy

foxgal - I love that bracelet.  It's really cool.


----------



## VelvetKandy

My Valentine gift from my son & hubby


----------



## Caz71

I had this set on consignment at a pawn shop, but was not happy with what I would get money back for it so I decided to have it back. Ive been wearing silver lately (Tiffanys) so was nice to wear my old gold.




Hubby bought me the bezel pendant about ten years ago! (Im dying for a dbty though)!


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
Michele Urban Mini Watch
Tiffany & Co 8mm Silver Bead Earrings


----------



## mad_for_chanel

MissMee said:


> Pretty colours! xMMx



Thanks !


----------



## mad_for_chanel

cupcake34 said:


> OMG, so pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

foxgal said:


> Just got a new Leah Alexandra bangle with pyrite. Will be great to stack!



Nice! Perfect for stacking.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Candice0985 said:


> today i'm working from home,
> 
> i'm wearing:
> left wrist:
> blue nile YG damond bar bracelet
> Roberto coin dbty in YG
> tiffany platinum dbty
> 
> tiffany RG vintage oval diamond key pendant
> 
> 1.5 ctw diamond studs



Great idea to adorn the wrist when working from home!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Threshold said:


> mad_for_chanel, you inspire me!  Gorgeous rubies, sapphires, and emeralds in luscious high karat gold!
> 
> foxgal, your bracelet is beautiful and sooooo artistic!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pictures!



They were perfect for a celebratory Chinese New Year luncheon!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Plus a RG dbty necklace


----------



## funrunner

Hey all,

I'm a new member and can't post a thread yet. I joined here in search of opinions on a couple Pandora necklaces I've been looking at getting my girlfriend for her birthday. 

http://www.pandora.net/en-us/explore/products/necklaces-and-pendants#!390327D-90


http://www.pandora.net/en-us/explore/products/necklaces-and-pendants#!590406-70/subcol/~06

So, basically I like these two, because of the stars and how clean and classy they are. She's also a big fan of the Pandora bracelets. Anyways, the reason I'm interested in getting her a star pendant/necklace like this is because it goes along with one of her favorite poems I wrote when we first started seriously dating. As a guy, it's hard to know what to look for, but my eyes always go straight for something simplistic and classy over more gaudy stuff you see in most jewelry stores.  

Does anyone approve of either of these necklaces or have a recommendation that goes along with that sort of style that won't break the bank (I'm a working student)?

Thanks in advance to anyone who replies!


----------



## MissMee

funrunner said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm a new member and can't post a thread yet. I joined here in search of opinions on a couple Pandora necklaces I've been looking at getting my girlfriend for her birthday.
> 
> http://www.pandora.net/en-us/explore/products/necklaces-and-pendants#!390327D-90
> 
> 
> http://www.pandora.net/en-us/explore/products/necklaces-and-pendants#!590406-70/subcol/~06
> 
> So, basically I like these two, because of the stars and how clean and classy they are. She's also a big fan of the Pandora bracelets. Anyways, the reason I'm interested in getting her a star pendant/necklace like this is because it goes along with one of her favorite poems I wrote when we first started seriously dating. As a guy, it's hard to know what to look for, but my eyes always go straight for something simplistic and classy over more gaudy stuff you see in most jewelry stores.
> 
> Does anyone approve of either of these necklaces or have a recommendation that goes along with that sort of style that won't break the bank (I'm a working student)?
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who replies!


Aww how sweet! I think getting her a star because it has special meaning is perfect!  your links didn't quite work because I couldn't see any star necklaces but I do know Pandora has nice quality, simplistic designs that any girl would be happy to receive! xMMx
PS: Make sure you check out whether she is a gold or silver wearing girl!


----------



## cupcake34

> Plus a RG dbty necklace



Again, I really love it!

Can you tell me what your wrist size is? I know you wear a 17 rainbow Love...


----------



## mad_for_chanel

cupcake34 said:


> Again, I really love it!
> 
> Can you tell me what your wrist size is? I know you wear a 17 rainbow Love...



Thank you for letting me share.

My wrist is 14.5. Size 16 was snug & I kept thinking I should try a size larger. No regrets cos 17 is really less restrictive on my arm.


----------



## foxgal

funrunner said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm a new member and can't post a thread yet. I joined here in search of opinions on a couple Pandora necklaces I've been looking at getting my girlfriend for her birthday.
> 
> http://www.pandora.net/en-us/explore/products/necklaces-and-pendants#!390327D-90
> 
> 
> http://www.pandora.net/en-us/explore/products/necklaces-and-pendants#!590406-70/subcol/~06
> 
> So, basically I like these two, because of the stars and how clean and classy they are. She's also a big fan of the Pandora bracelets. Anyways, the reason I'm interested in getting her a star pendant/necklace like this is because it goes along with one of her favorite poems I wrote when we first started seriously dating. As a guy, it's hard to know what to look for, but my eyes always go straight for something simplistic and classy over more gaudy stuff you see in most jewelry stores.
> 
> Does anyone approve of either of these necklaces or have a recommendation that goes along with that sort of style that won't break the bank (I'm a working student)?
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who replies!



Very nice! If she already gets Pandora, one of these necklaces would be a lovely gift from you. Their silver jewellery is very good quality for the price - won't tarnish or turn skin green like cheap silver alloy. Go for it!


----------



## foxgal

Thank you Threshold, emchhardy and mad for chanel! Leah Alexandra is an up and coming jewellery maker from Vancouver Canada - check out http://www.leahalexandra.com  I'm not affiliated with her...just love her simple fun designs that don't break the bank!


----------



## AndieAbroad

funrunner said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I'm a new member and can't post a thread yet. I joined here in search of opinions on a couple Pandora necklaces I've been looking at getting my girlfriend for her birthday.
> 
> http://www.pandora.net/en-us/explore/products/necklaces-and-pendants#!390327D-90
> 
> 
> http://www.pandora.net/en-us/explore/products/necklaces-and-pendants#!590406-70/subcol/~06
> 
> So, basically I like these two, because of the stars and how clean and classy they are. She's also a big fan of the Pandora bracelets. Anyways, the reason I'm interested in getting her a star pendant/necklace like this is because it goes along with one of her favorite poems I wrote when we first started seriously dating. As a guy, it's hard to know what to look for, but my eyes always go straight for something simplistic and classy over more gaudy stuff you see in most jewelry stores.
> 
> Does anyone approve of either of these necklaces or have a recommendation that goes along with that sort of style that won't break the bank (I'm a working student)?
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who replies!



This is a very nice gift idea. I personally prefer the first one, as it's more simple, and therefore looks a bit more expensive. You could also go with something like http://www.astleyclarke.com/uk/sterling-silver-star-pendant-with-astley-star-set-cabochon-d25544# which has a moonstone (which symbolises strength of love). Have fun shopping!


----------



## Candice0985

Caz71 said:


> I had this set on consignment at a pawn shop, but was not happy with what I would get money back for it so I decided to have it back. Ive been wearing silver lately (Tiffanys) so was nice to wear my old gold.
> 
> View attachment 2079177
> 
> 
> Hubby bought me the bezel pendant about ten years ago! (Im dying for a dbty though)!



why don't you have this made into a dbty? it's halfway there! remove the bail and have the chain attached to the bezel!


----------



## AndieAbroad

Candice0985 said:


> why don't you have this made into a dbty? it's halfway there! remove the bail and have the chain attached to the bezel!



+1

But I seem to remember that this diamond had a chip in it? You could always have it reset in another bezel to cover the chip, and either have the 'ears' (like Tiffany) or have it threaded through so it moves like a more classic solitaire style.


----------



## Candice0985

AndieAbroad said:


> +1
> 
> But I seem to remember that this diamond had a chip in it? You could always have it reset in another bezel to cover the chip, and either have the 'ears' (like Tiffany) or have it threaded through so it moves like a more classic solitaire style.



exactly! I would leave it in it's original bezel if the chip is not noticeable or doesn't affect the integrity of the setting


----------



## Caz71

Candice0985 said:


> why don't you have this made into a dbty? it's halfway there! remove the bail and have the chain attached to the bezel!



Ye ive had a quote for $400.


----------



## Candice0985

Caz71 said:


> Ye ive had a quote for $400.


and you decided against it?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

In the mood for some locket & keys.  

Plus the rainbow love bracelet


----------



## vannarene

mad_for_chanel said:


> In the mood for some locket & keys.
> 
> Plus the rainbow love bracelet
> 
> View attachment 2081221



I like the idea of pairing two keys/pendants on one chain. Super cute!!


----------



## cupcake34

> In the mood for some locket & keys.
> 
> Plus the rainbow love bracelet



Oh, beautiful! Are the keys from Tiffany's?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

vannarene said:


> I like the idea of pairing two keys/pendants on one chain. Super cute!!



Thanks! And they aren't too heavy too!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

cupcake34 said:


> Oh, beautiful! Are the keys from Tiffany's?



Yes the necklaces & pendants are all from Tiffany & Co.


----------



## Caz71

Candice0985 said:


> and you decided against it?



Was an online quote. All still up in the air also havent told hubby about it yet. 

We found a bezel a few weeks ago , but its a cz. the chain, I took off it was too short, so hubby found our local jeweller and bought a new chain and they will thread the chain thru, cut off the loop first then render it on. So I might ask them if they can do the real bezel. will use the gold chain. Also I asked a friend who works in a jewellers, she said her boss would charge 800 and u might as well buy one.


----------



## cupcake34

> Yes the necklaces & pendants are all from Tiffany & Co.



Could you post a modelling pic, please?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

cupcake34 said:


> Could you post a modelling pic, please?



Sure cupcake34 (:


----------



## cupcake34

> Sure cupcake34 (:



Very pretty!! Are the keys RG?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

cupcake34 said:


> Very pretty!! Are the keys RG?



Thanks I've had these fun pieces for quite a while, years before I discover RG. 

They are 18k & seem to mix well with the RG items.


----------



## bex285

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 2079221
> 
> 
> Plus a RG dbty necklace



Wow, love this.


----------



## mangowife

Enjoying my new necklace today


----------



## mrs moulds

I am wearing my new e-ring and band, rose gold watch and 2 Tiffany bangles.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

mangowife said:


> Enjoying my new necklace today



Unique necklace! Enjoy in good health (:


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Golden pearl set with RG lady date just, e-ring & rainbow love bracelet.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

bex285 said:


> Wow, love this.



Thanks! Me too


----------



## mek118

At work so keeping it simple: Gold wedding band, skagen watch, and 10mm silver studs


----------



## Designpurchaser

mad_for_chanel said:


> Sure cupcake34 (:



I LOVE this look. I must check out Tiffany.


----------



## Threshold

This...


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I'm wearing:

Ears: Half carat diamond studs 

Neck: Tiffany Paloma Picasso 'X' pendant in YG

Left wrist/hand: Tag Heuer Aquaracer watch, ss with MOP face/diamonds, wedding set

Right wrist/hand: Tiffany DBTY bracelet in YG, Cartier Trinity ring


----------



## LianaVincenza

Silver hoops, Tacori engagement ring, Tiffany's thumb ring, tiny heart charm choker, MK big faced watch, stackable bracelets


----------



## Ayunaj

H&M leggings, H&M jersey mini skirt, my daughters T-shirt, leather jacket from Daks, LV monograme blue denim scarf, havaianas flip- flops( i am in nail salon) 
Left hand David Yurman confetti ring in YG with black diamonds, 17p of very thin 18k 3 color golden bangle bracelets in wrist.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Today I'm wearing 

Ear: diamond studs
Necklace: one of a kind super delicate rainbow colors cross white gold
Left wrist: Frank Muller watch 
Right wrist: delicate tennis bracelet
Right hand: bold & striking ring


----------



## cupcake34

> Today I'm wearing
> 
> Ear: diamond studs
> Necklace: one of a kind super delicate rainbow colors cross white gold
> Left wrist: Frank Muller watch
> Right wrist: delicate tennis bracelet
> Right hand: bold & striking ring



Oh... where is your rainbow Love?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

cupcake34 said:


> Oh... where is your rainbow Love?



Lol it's resting at home.


----------



## cupcake34

> Lol it's resting at home.



How often do you take it on and off?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

cupcake34 said:


> How often do you take it on and off?



Whenever I feel like wearing WG (:

Here's a pic of my set today.


----------



## shelbywells

I like to wear simple clothes.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Lol I just can't do simple.


----------



## Ayunaj

Ayunaj said:


> H&M leggings, H&M jersey mini skirt, my daughters T-shirt, leather jacket from Daks, LV monograme blue denim scarf, havaianas flip- flops( i am in nail salon)
> Left hand David Yurman confetti ring in YG with black diamonds, 17p of very thin 18k 3 color golden bangle bracelets in wrist.



Oops, i think, i read thread 'what are u wearing'


----------



## renzkatz

I'm wearing my new T&Co. Key!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

renzkatz said:


> I'm wearing my new T&Co. Key!!



Very pretty


----------



## mad_for_chanel

renzkatz said:


> I'm wearing my new T&Co. Key!!



Very pretty especially with large hoop earrings.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Mad dash this morning , but still managed to wear some old favorites


----------



## periogirl28

Today I wore
Tiffany platinum wedding band
1.77 carat Sapphire and diamond ring
Hermes silver Galop bracelet 
Cartier diamond eternity band


----------



## renzkatz

mad_for_chanel said:


> Whenever I feel like wearing WG (:
> 
> Here's a pic of my set today.


I love your cross! Who is the maker?


----------



## Harpertoo

My long necklace by Jennifer Fisher.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

renzkatz said:


> I love your cross! Who is the maker?



Thanks! I bought it from my regular jeweler some 8 years ago. Asked the SA before on similar items. Pity he can't recall much about this range cos it was an only piece with a matching ring. He said it was Italian made so their local craft persons can't recreate it. Major regrets I have for not buying the matching ring.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

renzkatz said:


> I love your cross! Who is the maker?



Thank you. 

Isnt it unique? It's non branded Italian made. Very delicate yet durable. I bought it some few years back. Both my SA & I can't recall much about it when i enquired about the matching ring last year. This ring was purchased by someone in my city soon after I bought the cross, so Im kinda hopeful I may see it again one day. Some regrets for not buying the ring when I had the chance .


----------



## cldixon1

Cartier love, garnet necklace and pyramid studs


----------



## Threshold

periogirl28 said:


> Today I wore
> Tiffany platinum wedding band
> 1.77 carat Sapphire and diamond ring
> Hermes silver Galop bracelet
> Cartier diamond eternity band
> 
> View attachment 2086457
> 
> View attachment 2086462



Beautiful!!  Especially love the bracelet.  And what a beautiful mani to showcase your rings!  :okay:


----------



## Threshold

These...


----------



## renzkatz

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Isnt it unique? It's non branded Italian made. Very delicate yet durable. I bought it some few years back. Both my SA & I can't recall much about it when i enquired about the matching ring last year. This ring was purchased by someone in my city soon after I bought the cross, so Im kinda hopeful I may see it again one day. Some regrets for not buying the ring when I had the chance .


It's a beauty! I have been wanting a diamond cross necklace for awhile. Since I'm a T&Co freak I've been thinking of getting their small platinum diamond cross necklace, but I like the mix of colored gems with diamonds on yours. It's nice to have special pieces like that, knowing that you won't see it on anyone else!


----------



## MissMee

Harpertoo said:


> My long necklace by Jennifer Fisher.


I like this! xMMx


----------



## MissMee

periogirl28 said:


> Today I wore
> Tiffany platinum wedding band
> 1.77 carat Sapphire and diamond ring
> Hermes silver Galop bracelet
> Cartier diamond eternity band
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2086457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2086462


That bracelet is just AMAZING - & I'm not even a fan of horses! xMMx


----------



## mad_for_chanel

periogirl28 said:


> Today I wore
> Tiffany platinum wedding band
> 1.77 carat Sapphire and diamond ring
> Hermes silver Galop bracelet
> Cartier diamond eternity band



Like every pieces you have, especially the clean setting of the blue sapphire!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Threshold said:


> These...



Fun!


----------



## einseine

periogirl28 said:


> Today I wore
> Tiffany platinum wedding band
> 1.77 carat Sapphire and diamond ring
> Hermes silver Galop bracelet
> Cartier diamond eternity band
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2086457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2086462



Love your sapphire and diamond ring.  Beautiful!!!


----------



## Blossy

Wedding set, yellow and white gold 3 diamond bypass ring, two tone Pandora bracelet, silver bar pendants with my kids' birth stats, tiffany bead earrings.


----------



## renzkatz

Threshold said:


> These...



Love those rings!!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Back to my first Love


----------



## cupcake34

> Back to my first Love



Very beautiful! Do you like this or the rainbow more?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

cupcake34 said:


> Very beautiful! Do you like this or the rainbow more?



Lol the rainbow for the newness of the rose gold colour & it's pristine condition. 

The 4 diamond for the snug fit.


----------



## stmary

I feel like stripping back ( plus Im going to the spa later)  but can't bear to part with my jewelry, so Im just gona wear my 0.03 ss DBTY today.


----------



## misstrine85

- YG necklace with turqoises from a Cretan jeweler
- Vintage YG-colored white enamel bangle


----------



## periogirl28

Threshold said:


> Beautiful!!  Especially love the bracelet.  And what a beautiful mani to showcase your rings!  :okay:





MissMee said:


> That bracelet is just AMAZING - & I'm not even a fan of horses! xMMx





mad_for_chanel said:


> Like every pieces you have, especially the clean setting of the blue sapphire!





einseine said:


> Love your sapphire and diamond ring.  Beautiful!!!



Thanks so much! The iPhone camera is great, I actually didn't have a manicure, just buffed my nails. Admiring the lovely pieces here and thought I would contribute a little.


----------



## periogirl28

mad_for_chanel said:


> Back to my first Love



Oh lovely!


----------



## renzkatz

periogirl28 said:


> Thanks so much! The iPhone camera is great, I actually didn't have a manicure, just buffed my nails. Admiring the lovely pieces here and thought I would contribute a little.




Here's my ring for the day...Loree Rodkin Queen's Maltese Ring!
My iPhone really captured some of the sparkle!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

periogirl28 said:


> Oh lovely!



Thanks!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

renzkatz said:


> Here's my ring for the day...Loree Rodkin Queen's Maltese Ring!
> My iPhone really captured some of the sparkle!



Beautiful!


----------



## skyqueen

renzkatz said:


> Here's my ring for the day...Loree Rodkin Queen's Maltese Ring!
> My iPhone really captured some of the sparkle!
> 
> View attachment 2087947


Love this ring!


----------



## skyqueen

periogirl28 said:


> Today I wore
> Tiffany platinum wedding band
> 1.77 carat Sapphire and diamond ring
> Hermes silver Galop bracelet
> Cartier diamond eternity band
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2086457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2086462


I am a horsewoman...I need that H bracelet!!!


----------



## renzkatz

mad_for_chanel said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks! I really want a LR bondage ring, but I think my fingers are too short for it to look right.


----------



## cupcake34

> Lol the rainbow for the newness of the rose gold colour & it's pristine condition.
> 
> The 4 diamond for the snug fit.



Your jewellery is really beautiful!

Can you tell me how often you take your love bracelet on and off?


----------



## Threshold

misstrine85 said:


> - YG necklace with turqoises from a Cretan jeweler
> - Vintage YG-colored white enamel bangle



Soooooooo pretty & feminine!  I _love _turquoise and yellow gold together.


----------



## sirensrise




----------



## sirensrise




----------



## sirensrise




----------



## misstrine85

Threshold said:


> Soooooooo pretty & feminine!  I love turquoise and yellow gold together.



Thank you  I love that combo as well. But then, I love everything turqouise (exept the spelling )


----------



## periogirl28

skyqueen said:


> I am a horsewoman...I need that H bracelet!!!



I agree skyqueen. Except you need the one with diamonds!


----------



## periogirl28

sirensrise said:


> View attachment 2088377



All so pretty!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

cupcake34 said:


> Your jewellery is really beautiful!
> 
> Can you tell me how often you take your love bracelet on and off?



Thanks! 

I was wearing the 4 dia love bracelet everyday since Valentina's day 2012 until I received the rainbow love this year. Now with 2 love bracelets, I do plan to alternate between them. Every other week mayb . Hope that isn't too often for the sake of the good of the screws.


----------



## xblackxstarx

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I was wearing the 4 dia love bracelet everyday since Valentina's day 2012 until I received the rainbow love this year. Now with 2 love bracelets, I do plan to alternate between them. Every other week mayb . Hope that isn't too often for the sake of the good of the screws.


Please can you post pics of your loves ?? X


----------



## skyqueen

periogirl28 said:


> I agree skyqueen. Except you need the one with diamonds!


LOL! Speaking of bracelets...please post a pic of your gorgeous avatar bracelet and I want details. 
Pretty please!!!


----------



## periogirl28

skyqueen said:


> LOL! Speaking of bracelets...please post a pic of your gorgeous avatar bracelet and I want details.
> Pretty please!!!













Dear Skyqueen, this is for you. I truly love the closure and how comfortable this is. There are 2 bracelet designs, this and the one with the horse head with a twisted bangle. Both come in Standard size and Short and are in sterling silver. The line includes rings and 2 necklaces in short and long lengths all featuring the horse head. For the first time, Hermes has also managed to embed diamonds in the silver and that option is offered as well. As you love horses, you truly need this!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

xblackxstarx said:


> Please can you post pics of your loves ?? X



Thank you! These are worn for the pic but I don't stack them cos they are a size 16 & size 17.


----------



## skyqueen

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2089471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2089472
> 
> 
> Dear Skyqueen, this is for you. I truly love the closure and how comfortable this is. There are 2 bracelet designs, this and the one with the horse head with a twisted bangle. Both come in Standard size and Short and are in sterling silver. The line includes rings and 2 necklaces in short and long lengths all featuring the horse head. For the first time, Hermes has also managed to embed diamonds in the silver and that option is offered as well. As you love horses, you truly need this!



I'm so jealous, two gorgeous H horsey bracelets...not fair. I have the Farandole 160, which I love and use but your bracelet in a necklace...divine!
Damn...why was a born so gorgeous and not wealthy? 
Too many fabulous pieces on tPF!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

for today: 

Borrowed these T&Co bracelets from my 3 DDs


----------



## cupcake34

> Thank you! These are worn for the pic but I don't stack them cos they are a size 16 & size 17.



Once again, I LOVE your bracelets, especially the rainbow one


----------



## periogirl28

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thank you! These are worn for the pic but I don't stack them cos they are a size 16 & size 17.



This is TDF!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

cupcake34 said:


> Once again, I LOVE your bracelets, especially the rainbow one



Thank you again


----------



## mad_for_chanel

periogirl28 said:


> This is TDF!



Thank you!


----------



## renzkatz

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thank you! These are worn for the pic but I don't stack them cos they are a size 16 & size 17.


LOVE these! I have a rose gold love in size 18 and want to get a white love in 17 but didn't know if they would stack ok. Looking at yours I think it will work ok.


----------



## renzkatz

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2089471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2089472
> 
> 
> Dear Skyqueen, this is for you. I truly love the closure and how comfortable this is. There are 2 bracelet designs, this and the one with the horse head with a twisted bangle. Both come in Standard size and Short and are in sterling silver. The line includes rings and 2 necklaces in short and long lengths all featuring the horse head. For the first time, Hermes has also managed to embed diamonds in the silver and that option is offered as well. As you love horses, you truly need this!


Amazing bracelet!


----------



## bex285

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thank you! These are worn for the pic but I don't stack them cos they are a size 16 & size 17.



These are beautiful. Especially love the coloured stones


----------



## renzkatz

Date night adornments!!


----------



## MissMee

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2089471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2089472
> 
> 
> Dear Skyqueen, this is for you. I truly love the closure and how comfortable this is. There are 2 bracelet designs, this and the one with the horse head with a twisted bangle. Both come in Standard size and Short and are in sterling silver. The line includes rings and 2 necklaces in short and long lengths all featuring the horse head. For the first time, Hermes has also managed to embed diamonds in the silver and that option is offered as well. As you love horses, you truly need this!


I don't love horses & I want this so I can imagine how much you'd want it if you did love horses! xMMx


----------



## renzkatz

Going shopping with my Tiffany heart! 





Have a great weekend, Ladies!!


----------



## periogirl28

Really enjoying everyone's eye candy! Here is my contribution for today. Yellow Gold Hermes Kelly bracelet with tiny diamonds and my half pave pink diamond ring, set in rose gold.


----------



## bex285

periogirl28 said:


> Really enjoying everyone's eye candy! Here is my contribution for today. Yellow Gold Hermes Kelly bracelet with tiny diamonds and my half pave pink diamond ring, set in rose gold.



That ring is beautiful


----------



## renzkatz

periogirl28 said:


> Really enjoying everyone's eye candy! Here is my contribution for today. Yellow Gold Hermes Kelly bracelet with tiny diamonds and my half pave pink diamond ring, set in rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 2091999


Very pretty ring! I love anything in rose gold!


----------



## periogirl28

bex285 said:


> That ring is beautiful





renzkatz said:


> Very pretty ring! I love anything in rose gold!



Thank you!


----------



## skyqueen

periogirl28 said:


> Really enjoying everyone's eye candy! Here is my contribution for today. Yellow Gold Hermes Kelly bracelet with tiny diamonds and my half pave pink diamond ring, set in rose gold.



OMG...another H bracelet!
Totally fabulous!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

White metals for me today:

Ears: half carat diamond studs in white gold

Neck: 1 carat diamond pave ball necklace in white gold

Left wrist/hand:  Tag Aquaracer with MOP face/diamonds, wedding set

Right hand: diamond eternity ring in platinum


----------



## J.A.N.

Here we go 
Right hand- L/V watch, 18k gucci icon, 1ct princess dia, 1ct cognac dia, 1ct blue dia, 18k Chopard f/heart bracelet.
Left hand- Swiss blue topaz w/g, 18k aaa tanzanite+dia, 18k one of a kind russian alexandrite+diam
and not pictured 1ct princess diam heart pendant, carnelian +tigers eye fob pendant and gold medic alert disc pendant+ 1ct gold diamond hoops.
I wear these on a daily basis and lurve my pieces.


----------



## Designpurchaser

J.A.N. said:


> Here we go
> Right hand- L/V watch, 18k gucci icon, 1ct princess dia, 1ct cognac dia, 1ct blue dia, 18k Chopard f/heart bracelet.
> Left hand- Swiss blue topaz w/g, 18k aaa tanzanite+dia, 18k one of a kind russian alexandrite+diam
> and not pictured 1ct princess diam heart pendant, carnelian +tigers eye fob pendant and gold medic alert disc pendant+ 1ct gold diamond hoops.
> I wear these on a daily basis and lurve my pieces.



Helle J.A.N you made it here


----------



## J.A.N.

Designpurchaser said:


> Helle J.A.N you made it here


----------



## wireshield

I am wearing a hand made necklace.


----------



## etk123

My wedding rings, birthday earrings and Love. This is _really_ minimal for me lol, still adjusting to the blinginess of the hoops. I don't know if it's obvious here but there's a distinct difference in color between my platinum ering and white gold band, if anyone's wondered how that looks...
Please excuse my dry skin!!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> My wedding rings, birthday earrings and Love. This is _really_ minimal for me lol, still adjusting to the blinginess of the hoops. I don't know if it's obvious here but there's a distinct difference in color between my platinum ering and white gold band, if anyone's wondered how that looks...
> Please excuse my dry skin!!



this is GORGEOUS! I love everything about this picture  and no I cannot see the different in colour between your band and e ring


----------



## Designpurchaser

Onebagtoomany said:


> White metals for me today:
> 
> Ears: half carat diamond studs in white gold
> 
> Neck: 1 carat diamond pave ball necklace in white gold
> 
> Left wrist/hand:  Tag Aquaracer with MOP face/diamonds, wedding set
> 
> Right hand: diamond eternity ring in platinum



Any chance of seeing a pic of your pave ball OBTM?


----------



## Designpurchaser

etk123 said:


> My wedding rings, birthday earrings and Love. This is _really_ minimal for me lol, still adjusting to the blinginess of the hoops. I don't know if it's obvious here but there's a distinct difference in color between my platinum ering and white gold band, if anyone's wondered how that looks...
> Please excuse my dry skin!!



How big is your E ring? I LOVE white gold and platinum, such a classy look


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> this is GORGEOUS! I love everything about this picture  and no I cannot see the different in colour between your band and e ring





Designpurchaser said:


> How big is your E ring? I LOVE white gold and platinum, such a classy look



Thanks! My ering is 2.32ct. I stick with white metals even though I wish I branched out a bit.


----------



## Designpurchaser

etk123 said:


> Thanks! My ering is 2.32ct. I stick with white metals even though I wish I branched out a bit.



2.32ct...I thought it was big  I'm the same, I stick to white metal, I thought I was going to sway this week but after trying yellow gold and rose gold today, it's definately not right with my skin tone.


----------



## periogirl28

etk123 said:


> My wedding rings, birthday earrings and Love. This is _really_ minimal for me lol, still adjusting to the blinginess of the hoops. I don't know if it's obvious here but there's a distinct difference in color between my platinum ering and white gold band, if anyone's wondered how that looks...
> Please excuse my dry skin!!



This is really lovely together!


----------



## Younglove

etk123 said:


> My wedding rings, birthday earrings and Love. This is _really_ minimal for me lol, still adjusting to the blinginess of the hoops. I don't know if it's obvious here but there's a distinct difference in color between my platinum ering and white gold band, if anyone's wondered how that looks...
> Please excuse my dry skin!!


Wow! 2.32 is very big but it seriously looks like a 3-3.5 on your little fingers! So pretty!


----------



## karo

etk123 said:


> My wedding rings, birthday earrings and Love. This is _really_ minimal for me lol, still adjusting to the blinginess of the hoops. I don't know if it's obvious here but there's a distinct difference in color between my platinum ering and white gold band, if anyone's wondered how that looks...
> Please excuse my dry skin!!


Love all you're wearing


----------



## Onebagtoomany

etk123 said:


> My wedding rings, birthday earrings and Love. This is _really_ minimal for me lol, still adjusting to the blinginess of the hoops. I don't know if it's obvious here but there's a distinct difference in color between my platinum ering and white gold band, if anyone's wondered how that looks...
> Please excuse my dry skin!!


 
I love all of these, but your birthday hoops are TDF!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Designpurchaser said:


> Any chance of seeing a pic of your pave ball OBTM?


 
Here you go DP - the one of me modelling it is a little blurry as it was taken on my old iPhone, but you get the idea!  I absolutely love it, it is incredibly sparkly.  18k white gold with 1 carat diamonds.  

I love it so much that I really want a pair of diamond pave ball earrings now in either white gold or rose gold with champagne diamonds - trying to decide between those and a pair of diamond huggies as my next jewellery purchase!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I'm wearing:

Ears: half carat diamond studs in white gold

Neck: Tiffany mini bean pendant in rose gold

Left wrist/hand:  Tag Aquaracer with MOP face/diamonds, wedding set

Right hand: Cartier Love ring (slim version) in rose gold


----------



## Designpurchaser

Onebagtoomany said:


> Here you go DP - the one of me modelling it is a little blurry as it was taken on my old iPhone, but you get the idea!  I absolutely love it, it is incredibly sparkly.  18k white gold with 1 carat diamonds.
> 
> I love it so much that I really want a pair of diamond pave ball earrings now in either white gold or rose gold with champagne diamonds - trying to decide between those and a pair of diamond huggies as my next jewellery purchase!



Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Anne2010

Jeans, ITALTEMPO sweater, 5 sterling bracelets and Pandora. Vintage crystal earrings and Made In Austria black crystal necklace. Work from home but still love dressing up.


----------



## Maxine0802

I wear no jewelry today, I got up late this morning,so there is no time for me to choose a piece of jewelry to wear.


----------



## MissMee

Maxine0802 said:


> I wear no jewelry today, I got up late this morning,so there is no time for me to choose a piece of jewelry to wear.


Oh my! I'd feel so naked if I didn't wear my jewellery!  xMMx


----------



## vannarene

MissMee said:


> Oh my! I'd feel so naked if I didn't wear my jewellery!  xMMx



I sleep in all my everyday jewelry so I don't have this problem!


----------



## rachdach

I'm wearing:
Tiffany notes I love you ring
Pandora brown leather bracelet
Tiffany continuous teardrop bracelet
Tiffany open heart ring
and Tiffany open heart necklace, size small

This is my everyday jewelery that I rarely ever take off


----------



## MissMee

kasper9669 said:


> I wore this today. I have several other that i customize for different holidays or how i feel for the day. i normally get my stuff from here it is so cheap and easy to customize. lynncandace.webs.com i have a easter one i will be wearing this weak.


Cute! xMMx


----------



## MissMee

vannarene said:


> I sleep in all my everyday jewelry so I don't have this problem!


I sleep in my wedding & engagement rings but that's all! I'm scared I'll break the chain of my Tiffany emblem lock necklace as it's so fine so I prefer to take it off at night. xMMx


----------



## vannarene

MissMee said:


> I sleep in my wedding & engagement rings but that's all! I'm scared I'll break the chain of my Tiffany emblem lock necklace as it's so fine so I prefer to take it off at night. xMMx



Since posting that, I've forced myself to get into the habit of taking everything off but my promise ring. It's a 3mm plain white gold band on my left ring finger.

It also helps me "enjoy" my jewelry more because I get to admire it when I take it off and admire it when I'm putting it back on. It feels like I'm breathing life back into myself when I put it on


----------



## MissMee

vannarene said:


> Since posting that, I've forced myself to get into the habit of taking everything off but my promise ring. It's a 3mm plain white gold band on my left ring finger.
> 
> It also helps me "enjoy" my jewelry more because I get to admire it when I take it off and admire it when I'm putting it back on. It feels like I'm breathing life back into myself when I put it on


Oh wow vannarene, good on you! 

You're right about being able to admire your jewellery when you put it on & take it off. It's funny how something as little as that can make a difference to the way you feel about your jewellery! xMMx


----------



## mrs moulds

This what I am wearing today:
My diamond wedding band
My Granny's e-ring
Gold watch
Diamond princess cut pendant.


----------



## mrs moulds

etk123 said:


> My wedding rings, birthday earrings and Love. This is _really_ minimal for me lol, still adjusting to the blinginess of the hoops. I don't know if it's obvious here but there's a distinct difference in color between my platinum ering and white gold band, if anyone's wondered how that looks...
> Please excuse my dry skin!!



Loving the earrings! Bling on!


----------



## Fljill

I love my new pendant by Denny Wong but a friend of mine who used to work for a Jewler said do u know the mark up on his stuff I said no his reply was 600%!!! I'm not surprised I went back to the same Jewler I bought this pendant from because they had 2 others that I really liked and I thought would look good on a new chain I asked the price the owners son said 4200$ I thought to my self no way I remember it being around 2000$ so I left looked on my notes on my phone and sure enough I made notes of the 2 pendants and there price which were both in the 2000$ range. Now they are twice as much? The owner did comment that he had the "old" prices on there that didn't reflect the cost in gold. Idn I love jewelry but its not worth it's weight in gold. It's way over inflated!


----------



## advokaitplm

vannarene said:


> I sleep in all my everyday jewelry so I don't have this problem!


Me too! I feel naked without it!


----------



## shaleejam

I normally wear the same thing everyday.
White gold:

3.75 c RB engagement with 1 carat halo and full eternity
1 carat full eternity wedding band
3.5 carat princess cut diamond pendant with snake chain
2 carat princess stud or RB earrings
7 carat tennis bracelet

But today I also bought a bangle and watch so I will add them to the daily wear


----------



## Dany_37

Pretty much low key, got client home showing appointments later today, less is more!! 

White gold hoop earrings with bezel set diamond baguettes
1 carat diamond bezel set pendent with small omega chain
2.13 carat engagement ring with white gold band (spacer) & 0.45 carat channel set band
2 Stackable ruby rings (on left hand)
Rolex Oyster Perpetual Watch 
Hermes CDC Black with PHW


----------



## Threshold

As always...


----------



## Candice0985

my 1.5 tctw diamond studs

ippolita rock crystal and diamond bracelet (love it! my new fave )
tiffany platinum dbty bracelet

pretty simple today.....because i'm still in my pjs lol!


----------



## cupcake34

> my 1.5 tctw diamond studs
> 
> ippolita rock crystal and diamond bracelet (love it! my new fave )
> tiffany platinum dbty bracelet
> 
> pretty simple today.....because i'm still in my pjs lol!



Pretty! But where's your Love?


----------



## Candice0985

cupcake34 said:


> Pretty! But where's your Love?



in my jewellery box! I've had it off for a few weeks now  I was going to put it back on yesterday but I had no time....


----------



## mousdioufe

i wear a lot, lol i know.... do you think is too much?


----------



## Candice0985

mousdioufe said:


> i wear a lot, lol i know.... do you think is too much?



you seem like someone who can pull it off!

for me I will only layer on one part of me so a bracelet stack, or a ring stack or a necklace stack.....

but everything you wear is a classic style so I say rock it 

btw I love literally every piece you are wearing!!


----------



## mrs moulds

shaleejam said:


> I normally wear the same thing everyday.
> White gold:
> 
> 3.75 c RB engagement with 1 carat halo and full eternity
> 1 carat full eternity wedding band
> 3.5 carat princess cut diamond pendant with snake chain
> 2 carat princess stud or RB earrings
> 7 carat tennis bracelet
> 
> But today I also bought a bangle and watch so I will add them to the daily wear



We have the same necklace only mine want to be the size of yours when it grows up!


----------



## mrs moulds

mousdioufe said:


> i wear a lot, lol i know.... do you think is too much?



Nope!


----------



## mousdioufe

Candice0985 said:


> you seem like someone who can pull it off!
> 
> for me I will only layer on one part of me so a bracelet stack, or a ring stack or a necklace stack.....
> 
> but everything you wear is a classic style so I say rock it
> 
> btw I love literally every piece you are wearing!!



candice thank you so much!! that was very sweet!!


----------



## Candice0985

mousdioufe said:


> candice thank you so much!! that was very sweet!!


----------



## Designpurchaser

mousdioufe said:


> i wear a lot, lol i know.... do you think is too much?



Really like your Thurman bracelets and I don't think you have too much on


----------



## mousdioufe

Designpurchaser said:


> Really like your Thurman bracelets and I don't think you have too much on


thank you!!!! i love this site!! best people ever!


----------



## slowlikehoney

mousdioufe said:


> i wear a lot, lol i know.... do you think is too much?



I think you look fabulous! I love the look of a lot of classic jewelry. I just can't pull it off without being uncomfortable.


----------



## Threshold

mousdioufe said:


> i wear a lot, lol i know.... do you think is too much?



Not too much at all !  In fact, you're a bit _underdone_.  Where are the earrings???


----------



## sjunky13

mousdioufe said:


> i wear a lot, lol i know.... do you think is too much?



No! I do not think it is too much. I love YG and it looks great on you and I even love your DY bracelets! They look great with your Cartier. 

I had so much Yurman and I only wish I got YG and not silver as I do not wear silver anymore!


----------



## shaleejam

mrs moulds said:


> We have the same necklace only mine want to be the size of yours when it grows up!



 thank you, mine is a grown up version, I started with a smaller one and only recently upgraded


----------



## Samia

mousdioufe said:


> i wear a lot, lol i know.... do you think is too much?


You look fabulous and love all your pieces!


----------



## FIFISCORPIOLADY

I am wearing my new diamond half eternity band,bought by my partner 2 weeks ago...I am utterly in love with it (and him!) pic to follow...


----------



## mousdioufe

sjunky13 said:


> No! I do not think it is too much. I love YG and it looks great on you and I even love your DY bracelets! They look great with your Cartier.
> 
> I had so much Yurman and I only wish I got YG and not silver as I do not wear silver anymore!


 
tell me about it, i did the same mistake, i started with the silver collection too and end-up never wearing it. lol


----------



## mousdioufe

Samia said:


> You look fabulous and love all your pieces!





Threshold said:


> Not too much at all !  In fact, you're a bit _underdone_.  Where are the earrings???



lol!!! here my everyday earrings.  3.48 ct


----------



## Caz71

Gold diamond hoops and swarovski horseshoe


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I'm wearing 8mm pearl studs, my wedding set, diamond platinum eternity band on my right hand and my Tag Aquaracer watch with MOP face and diamond markers.  I haven't worn my pearl studs for ages and am thinking I should really wear them more often!


----------



## Aficionada

Fun thread! In honor of Easter Sunday, I layered a David Yurman South Sea pearl necklace and a Kenneth Jay Lane costume pearl necklace, also a David Yurman watch, a ruby ring, diamond studs and my engagement and wedding rings.


----------



## MissMee

Caz71 said:


> Gold diamond hoops and swarovski horseshoe


Love the horseshoe! xMMx


----------



## MissMee

FIFISCORPIOLADY said:


> I am wearing my new diamond half eternity band,bought by my partner 2 weeks ago...I am utterly in love with it (and him!) pic to follow...


Yayayayayay! xMMx


----------



## Designpurchaser

periogirl28 said:


> Really enjoying everyone's eye candy! Here is my contribution for today. Yellow Gold Hermes Kelly bracelet with tiny diamonds and my half pave pink diamond ring, set in rose gold.
> 
> View attachment 2091999



Bumping this thread to say - I LOVE your Hermes Kelly bangle


----------



## phillj12

mousdioufe said:


> lol!!! here my everyday earrings.  3.48 ct



LOVE those!


----------



## periogirl28

Designpurchaser said:


> Bumping this thread to say - I LOVE your Hermes Kelly bangle



Thanks very much! I wear it a lot.


----------



## vannarene

Blocked out my face because I look crappy today LOL 

Turquoise studs - the BF bought them for me on one of our trips to Boulder City where they have a lot of artisan jewelry and mom & pop shops

Tiffany 1837 narrow silver hoops small - hoping to get the medium eventually 

Tiffany Filigree Heart on 20" - I have a fat neck! Years ago the 18" sat on me this way... now it feels like a 16" 

3mm white gold wedding band, silver flower ring (I'll take a pic of this someday), claddagh silver ring

My Pandora bracelet (all day err day)

I suppose I always forget about my opal and surgical steel nose ring and my cz steel tragus piercing. Hoping to get a rose gold/amethyst tragus stud soon off etsy 

And my chainmaille toggle


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> Blocked out my face because I look crappy today LOL
> 
> Turquoise studs - the BF bought them for me on one of our trips to Boulder City where they have a lot of artisan jewelry and mom & pop shops
> 
> Tiffany 1837 narrow silver hoops small - hoping to get the medium eventually
> 
> Tiffany Filigree Heart on 20" - I have a fat neck! Years ago the 18" sat on me this way... now it feels like a 16"
> 
> 3mm white gold wedding band, silver flower ring (I'll take a pic of this someday), claddagh silver ring
> 
> My Pandora bracelet (all day err day)
> 
> I suppose I always forget about my opal and surgical steel nose ring and my cz steel tragus piercing. Hoping to get a rose gold/amethyst tragus stud soon off etsy
> 
> And my chainmaille toggle



Vannaree yr hair looks awesome. !!Yr filigree heart I think I want one! I have the medium hoops. Been wearing them alot lately. Ahh luv tragus but mine got infected. Piercings dont agree with me!!


----------



## vannarene

Caz71 said:


> Vannaree yr hair looks awesome. !!Yr filigree heart I think I want one! I have the medium hoops. Been wearing them alot lately. Ahh luv tragus but mine got infected. Piercings dont agree with me!!




I had both done but they were really inflamed. I was stupid and naive when I had them done. Let some high dude pierce them for super cheap. That's what I get! lol I went to a really high end piercing tattoo shop in Vegas and they fixed them for me, though one still wasn't taking it so I took it out. Now I use surgical steel but I just ordered one of these http://www.etsy.com/listing/125201795/tragus-cartilage-stud-2mm-garnet-stone so fingers crossed they don't irritate! 

When I was getting the small hoops, I got them taking into consideration my job and school program, I can't have anything that dangles too much. My BF thought the medium hoops were "too much" but I still want them  Think it would be too much if I wore both together layered?


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> I had both done but they were really inflamed. I was stupid and naive when I had them done. Let some high dude pierce them for super cheap. That's what I get! lol I went to a really high end piercing tattoo shop in Vegas and they fixed them for me, though one still wasn't taking it so I took it out. Now I use surgical steel but I just ordered one of these http://www.etsy.com/listing/125201795/tragus-cartilage-stud-2mm-garnet-stone so fingers crossed they don't irritate!
> 
> When I was getting the small hoops, I got them taking into consideration my job and school program, I can't have anything that dangles too much. My BF thought the medium hoops were "too much" but I still want them  Think it would be too much if I wore both together layered?



Stud is nice. Im starting a 2nd job today. Cant wear any jewellery. Just ear studs. So no Tiffany today!!


----------



## theweimsmom

I volunteered at the baseball fields today doing mulch.  I wore 2.0 cttw diamond studs in platinum with screw backs.  No other jewlery but my heart rate monitor and watch to log all my calories...which was a ton!


----------



## MissMee

Caz71 said:


> Stud is nice. Im starting a 2nd job today. Cant wear any jewellery. Just ear studs. So no Tiffany today!!



Bugger! I'd hate a job where I couldn't wear jewellery  xMMx


----------



## Caz71

MissMee said:


> Bugger! I'd hate a job where I couldn't wear jewellery  xMMx



I did notice one lady wearing three necklaces!!! So i might wear one..


----------



## MissMee

DO IT!!! xMMx


----------



## Blossy

Onebagtoomany said:


> Today I'm wearing 8mm pearl studs, my wedding set, diamond platinum eternity band on my right hand and my Tag Aquaracer watch with MOP face and diamond markers.  I haven't worn my pearl studs for ages and am thinking I should really wear them more often!



Oooh, could I request a modelling pic please? I've decided 2013 is pearl set year and I'm keen to look at heaps of pics as I research!

Oh, today I wore my wedding set, yellow and white gold trilogy bypass ring, yellow gold Singapore twist chain and bracelet, and yellow gold and garnet drop earrings.


----------



## EMMAS80

Hey,

I'am new here and looking forward to chit chat with you all!
Here is a great stack of pearls from david yurman!!


----------



## EMMAS80

Oh and this is what i wear today
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
e-ring and christmasgift


	

		
			
		

		
	
weddingring.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Blossy said:


> Oooh, could I request a modelling pic please? I've decided 2013 is pearl set year and I'm keen to look at heaps of pics as I research!
> 
> Oh, today I wore my wedding set, yellow and white gold trilogy bypass ring, yellow gold Singapore twist chain and bracelet, and yellow gold and garnet drop earrings.


 
Sure, no prob!  I'm at work at the moment but will take one for you tonight.  I bought them on honeymoon in Crete from a very nice jeweller in Heraklion a couple of years ago and they not only have a lovely lustre but are set in 18k white gold, which costs a bomb here in the UK (in any case the most common settings here are either silver or 9k gold).  The same size studs with an 18k gold setting here are at least £150 more than I paid. I love them!


----------



## PurpleLo

Today I am wearing white gold studs and my pandora bracelet which I tend to wear when I am feeling sentimental or stressed ... I have to figure out how to post a pic.


----------



## PurpleLo

Here is the bracelet. Sorry for the blurry photo


----------



## Caz71

Tiffany mini hearts and mini blue enamel rtt double..


----------



## Blossy

Onebagtoomany said:


> Sure, no prob!  I'm at work at the moment but will take one for you tonight.  I bought them on honeymoon in Crete from a very nice jeweller in Heraklion a couple of years ago and they not only have a lovely lustre but are set in 18k white gold, which costs a bomb here in the UK (in any case the most common settings here are either silver or 9k gold).  The same size studs with an 18k gold setting here are at least £150 more than I paid. I love them!



Thank you!!! Keen to see what 8mm looks like on.

Today: wedding set (yg), yg/wg trilogy bypass ring, SS Celtic band, two tone/gold pandora bracelet, tri-colour gold 7 rings necklace, tiffany SS bead studs.

Rocking the mixed metals today!


----------



## PurpleLo

Blossy said:


> Thank you!!! Keen to see what 8mm looks like on.
> 
> Today: wedding set (yg), yg/wg trilogy bypass ring, SS Celtic band, two tone/gold pandora bracelet, tri-colour gold 7 rings necklace, tiffany SS bead studs.
> 
> Rocking the mixed metals today!


I looooooooooove your necklace... Do u mind me asking where it's from?


----------



## Threshold

EMMAS80 said:


> Oh and this is what i wear today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2132940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e-ring and christmasgift
> View attachment 2132945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weddingring.
> 
> Thanks for sharing



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Blossy

PurpleLo said:


> I looooooooooove your necklace... Do u mind me asking where it's from?



Thanks!

It was a gift from hubby a few years ago. It was just from a mall jeweller, not sure of cost but it's 9ct so not pricey.


----------



## Jujuma

Blossy said:


> Thank you!!! Keen to see what 8mm looks like on.
> 
> Today: wedding set (yg), yg/wg trilogy bypass ring, SS Celtic band, two tone/gold pandora bracelet, tri-colour gold 7 rings necklace, tiffany SS bead studs.
> 
> Rocking the mixed metals today!


I love your necklace too. I love two tone or "tri tone"(?) w rose too. Our bracelets could be twins but I added a little bling bling too, I'm a sucker for the bling! Nice combo today!


----------



## nerimanna

Today I wore a garnet & diamond ring (gift from partner) and a dainty cross necklace. Also had the chance to try on a south sea pearl necklace at the jewelry store, that I am seriously saving up for


----------



## Caz71

Jujuma said:


> I love your necklace too. I love two tone or "tri tone"(?) w rose too. Our bracelets could be twins but I added a little bling bling too, I'm a sucker for the bling! Nice combo today!



I luv yr middle ring.


----------



## EMMAS80

threshold said:


> gorgeous!!!



thanks!


----------



## PurpleLo

Blossy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It was a gift from hubby a few years ago. It was just from a mall jeweller, not sure of cost but it's 9ct so not pricey.


I used to have a necklace like it a long time ago but it had 6 rings, 2 in each type of gold, that was a gift from my friend and I lost it


----------



## LVoeletters

sirensrise said:


> View attachment 2088377


 love all of your pieces!


----------



## LVoeletters

Today I wore one of my Tiffany mythology charms on an oval link chain, the rosé gold/ss open heart bracelet, love bangle, evil eye, tincup pearls, half eternity ring, hoop earrings and Michele caber but Im not a fan of the watch anymore lol


----------



## vannarene

LVoeletters said:


> Today I wore one of my Tiffany mythology charms on an oval link chain, the rosé gold/ss open heart bracelet, love bangle, evil eye, tincup pearls, half eternity ring, hoop earrings and Michele caber but Im not a fan of the watch anymore lol



I wish they still made the mythology charms. Those are soooo gorgeous. One day, I'm gonna buy one off eBay lol


----------



## TrinketTattle

nerimanna said:


> Today I wore a garnet & diamond ring (gift from partner) and a dainty cross necklace. Also had the chance to try on a south sea pearl necklace at the jewelry store, that I am seriously saving up for


That garnet ring is gorgeous!! I literally said "oh my god" out loud


----------



## Threshold

nerimanna said:


> Today I wore a garnet & diamond ring (gift from partner) and a dainty cross necklace. Also had the chance to try on a south sea pearl necklace at the jewelry store, that I am seriously saving up for





TrinketTattle said:


> That garnet ring is gorgeous!! I literally said "oh my god" out loud



Agreed!  But that golden Tahitian Pearl necklace is a _swooner _as well.


----------



## Blossy

Wedding set, yg Singapore twist bracelet, freshwater pearl strand and studs (that desparately need upgrading, both size and quality).


----------



## MissMee

Couldn't decide on wearing only one necklace so wore 3: 
1. Thomas Sabo Initial M in RG on SS chain
2. Amanda Deer (Etsy) Tiny M in SS
3. Tiffany Emblem Lock Mini in RG

Bracelets: 
1. Georgini Candy Bangle in bright pink
2. Sideways cross chain bracelet in SS

Rings:
1. Wedding band in WG & 7 diamonds
2. Engagement ring in YG/WG & 7 diamonds

xMMx


----------



## CaliGold

Kenneth Jay Lane snake bypass bangle


----------



## TravelJewel

I'm wearing 21K Gold x 6 bangles.  21K gold coin drop earrings, matching necklace and ring. I'm blingin' big time!!!


----------



## Caz71

MissMee said:


> Couldn't decide on wearing only one necklace so wore 3:
> 1. Thomas Sabo Initial M in RG on SS chain
> 2. Amanda Deer (Etsy) Tiny M in SS
> 3. Tiffany Emblem Lock Mini in RG
> 
> Bracelets:
> 1. Georgini Candy Bangle in bright pink
> 2. Sideways cross chain bracelet in SS
> 
> Rings:
> 1. Wedding band in WG & 7 diamonds
> 2. Engagement ring in YG/WG & 7 diamonds
> 
> xMMx



Pic is in order MM!!!! Pleaseee


----------



## diane278

Elsa Peretti silver eternity pendant, EP Aegean link bracelet and EP drop earrings.


----------



## vannarene

Yesterday I somehow left my home without any jewelry except my chainmaille bracelet I never take off and my promise ring I never take off! No earrings, no necklace... I felt so naked Lol 

Today I have clinical so I'm keeping it simple, promise ring, cheap watch, turquoise studs and super tiny cz studs and my filigree heart necklace.


----------



## MissMee

Caz71 said:


> Pic is in order MM!!!! Pleaseee



Let me get the baby organised & then I'll take pics later this morning! xMMx


----------



## Caz71

MissMee said:


> Let me get the baby organised & then I'll take pics later this morning! xMMx



At yr own pace. Understand !!


----------



## Blossy

Pandora, gold Singapore twist bracelet, my rings and some gold medium hoops.

I always feel awkward wearing a necklace and hoops at the same time (unless they are huggies) so no necklace today.


----------



## MissMee

Yesterday & today's pieces, which also show layering & stacking!


----------



## etk123

Wedding set, skinny eternity band rhr, diamond hoops, soleste pendant. No bracelets.:cry:


----------



## vannarene

MissMee said:


> Yesterday & today's pieces, which also show layering & stacking!
> View attachment 2147554
> View attachment 2147555




Super cute!


----------



## MissMee

vannarene said:


> Super cute!



Aww thanks! xMMx


----------



## Caz71

MissMee said:


> Yesterday & today's pieces, which also show layering & stacking!
> View attachment 2147554
> View attachment 2147555



Beauty!


----------



## MissMee

Caz71 said:


> Beauty!



Thanks Caz! xMMx


----------



## XCCX




----------



## angelicskater16

My Chanel earrings & Hermes Alligator CDC & Tous onyx Bear


----------



## PurpleLo

TalkGem said:


> Wearing this Saturday night !!1


Holy moly. That's gorgeous.


----------



## Wilfreda

View attachment 2148543


----------



## Wilfreda

Best diamond cluster plus Links gold bracelet.


----------



## Wilfreda

Links gold bracelet


----------



## Designpurchaser

xactreality said:


>



Absolutely GORGEOUS


----------



## LVoeletters

pearl studs set in yellow gold. Tiffany Greek mythology pendant on oval link chain, usual eternity band and etoile


----------



## LVoeletters

TalkGem said:


> Classic Diamond Platinum Necklace -works for me every time !



Stunning!!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

xactreality said:


>



Def officially one of my new fave combos!!!!


----------



## Annanson0306

A gift from my husband & I wear it everyday . I luv it very much &#128525;


----------



## EMMAS80

and a tiffany keys chain with a heart


----------



## cupcake34

> pearl studs set in yellow gold. Tiffany Greek mythology pendant on oval link chain, usual eternity band and etoile



Love it!! 

But where's your cute bee?


----------



## vannarene

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2148813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pearl studs set in yellow gold. Tiffany Greek mythology pendant on oval link chain, usual eternity band and etoile
> 
> View attachment 2148814




Sooooo insanely jealous of your greek mythology necklace. I'd trade all my Tiffany pieces for one of those!!


----------



## bags and bijoux

Today's jewellery....

blue ceramic necklace and Tissot watch


----------



## Threshold

bags and bijoux said:


> Today's jewellery....
> 
> blue ceramic necklace and Tissot watch
> 
> View attachment 2149508



I _love _the blue ceramic "lentil" beads.  They resemble AAA grade lapis lazuli, creating an ancient Etruscan/Egyptian-like quality.  Did you make the beads?


----------



## bags and bijoux

Threshold said:


> I _love _the blue ceramic "lentil" beads.  They resemble AAA grade lapis lazuli, creating an ancient Etruscan/Egyptian-like quality.  Did you make the beads?



Thank you for your lovely comment Threshold. Unfortunately I didn't make them. The necklace is by Kazuri and it's the midnight blue colourway in pita pat style. I received them for my birthday and this is there first outing. I don't normally wear bold jewellery but the necklace is stunning.


----------



## bucha

Two ruby rings on my hand and my Rolex, small Tiffany bead bracelet and a silver bracelet I got from a local designer.


----------



## vannarene

I'm wearing the bracelet I just made!! lol


----------



## MissMee

vannarene said:


> I'm wearing the bracelet I just made!! lol



Vannarene! It's gorgeous - you're so talented! I loooove purple xMMx


----------



## vannarene

MissMee said:


> Vannarene! It's gorgeous - you're so talented! I loooove purple xMMx




Thank you! This was such a headache LOL It took me forever just because it was my first try. My intent is to sell my items eventually but this one I'm keeping for myself. My BF suggested we frame it but I'd rather wear it 

I just can't wait to try other designs!


----------



## bags and bijoux

Today's jewellery on the top I'm wearing today.


----------



## Shopaholic girl

Today I'm wearing : 
-Hermès clic-clac GM with gold hardware (colour ardoise)
-Tiffany and co freshwater pearl bracelet 
-Henri Bendel on point flex bracelet


----------



## Caz71

MissMee said:


> Vannarene! It's gorgeous - you're so talented! I loooove purple xMMx



Wow cool. Cool wrist tatt too


----------



## vannarene

Caz71 said:


> Wow cool. Cool wrist tatt too



Thanks!! Sometimes I worry it makes me come across as a certain way but I love it. Feminine, peaceful meaning, it's harmless! lol I can't wait to experiment more with these bracelets


----------



## PurpleLo

vannarene said:


> I'm wearing the bracelet I just made!! lol


Very nice.  I would wear this, especially if it was in red.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Slave bracelet (etsy) & the ankle straps off an old pair of Chloe shoes that I now use as a bracelet 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And in my ear I'm wearing an ear-cuff & chain


----------



## vannarene

Sophie-Rose said:


> Slave bracelet (etsy) & the ankle straps off an old pair of Chloe shoes that I now use as a bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2150651
> 
> 
> And in my ear I'm wearing an ear-cuff & chain



Love the simplicity! I saw a customer at work today wearing a slave style jewelry but idk what it was... it was several chains connecting her arms and her neck?? I was confused, tried not to stare too much lol


----------



## Caz71

vannarene said:


> Thanks!! Sometimes I worry it makes me come across as a certain way but I love it. Feminine, peaceful meaning, it's harmless! lol I can't wait to experiment more with these bracelets



Been wanting a wrist tatt for ages. Did u find any Tiffany blue colour beads for bracelets??


----------



## MissMee

Sophie-Rose said:


> Slave bracelet (etsy) & the ankle straps off an old pair of Chloe shoes that I now use as a bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2150651
> 
> 
> And in my ear I'm wearing an ear-cuff & chain



Cute idea about the Chloe ankle straps! xMMx


----------



## frick&frack

bucha said:


> Two ruby rings on my hand and my Rolex, small Tiffany bead bracelet and a silver bracelet I got from a local designer.



fabulous ring on your pointer finger!  that's a giant ruby?


----------



## MissMee

I've done something verrrrry naughty - I've put my Thomas Sabo RG Initial M pendant on my RG Tiffany chain! 
But it works for today... xMMx


----------



## Caz71

MissMee said:


> I've done something verrrrry naughty - I've put my Thomas Sabo RG Initial M pendant on my RG Tiffany chain!
> But it works for today... xMMx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151434



Yeahhh mix it up MMxx


----------



## MissMee

Caz71 said:


> Yeahhh mix it up MMxx



So I'm not sinning?! xMMx


----------



## MsJagger

I am wearing a Tiffany & Co. peace necklace with a Michael Kors 'Camille' watch.


----------



## jorjamuller

Today i wear my white gold wedding ring and bangles


----------



## Caz71

MissMee said:


> So I'm not sinning?! xMMx



Lol I dont know??


----------



## MissMee

Thought it might be seen as a sin to use my Tiffany chain with another brand's pendant!!! Better not post it in the Tiffany forums or I might get ousted! xMMx


----------



## shinymagpie

Large Tiffany bean in silver.


----------



## Monica

This... On my left hand


----------



## Monica

And this on my right hand: 3 rings with a pearl, an ebony heart and a 5,3 OEC diamond 
In my ears I am wearing 2 ctw antique diamond studs in a modern setting


----------



## Threshold

Monica said:


> This... On my left hand



Incredibly artistic.  LOVE the contemporary take on an eternity ring, and wonderful to see channel setting again.  Is the setting blackened gold, titanium, steel, or...?


----------



## skyqueen

Monica said:


> This... On my left hand


 


Monica said:


> And this on my right hand: 3 rings with a pearl, an ebony heart and a 5,3 OEC diamond
> In my ears I am wearing 2 ctw antique diamond studs in a modern setting


You have such a knack, Monica!
Love to see the earrings!


----------



## Monica

Threshold said:


> Incredibly artistic.  LOVE the contemporary take on an eternity ring, and wonderful to see channel setting again.  Is the setting blackened gold, titanium, steel, or...?



Thank you Threshold! The diamonds are set in WG. The WG diamond "ring" can either be placed in a WG classic setting or in a POM setting. It looks like wood but it is a qualitative synthetic material. It wears very comfortable.


----------



## Monica

skyqueen said:


> You have such a knack, Monica!
> Love to see the earrings!



Thank you Skyqueen! Will make some pics of my studs in the coming days!!


----------



## bags and bijoux

Today's jewellery diamond pendant, Tissot watch, ridged orbit ring and swarovski bracelet.


----------



## LittleLover

I am rather simple today, as I am most days. My clothing consists of American Eagle midtone blue jeggings, loose fitting long sleeve grey pullover shirt, and pewter Sperry Top Siders. For jewelry I am wearing my wedding set (Knife edge 1.25 ct solitaire and milgrained bezel eternity band, yellow gold), my 1ctw stud earrings (yellow gold), and my dainty yellow gold necklace with a gold nugget R on it (my initial).


----------



## PurpleLo

Diamond studs freshly back from the jeweler in their new martini settings , diamond solitaire necklace, engagement ring and band, and pandora bracelet.


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
ESQ Diamond Bezel Watch
Tiffany & Co Pearl Studs


----------



## Caz71

MissMee said:


> Thought it might be seen as a sin to use my Tiffany chain with another brand's pendant!!! Better not post it in the Tiffany forums or I might get ousted! xMMx



Not me hehe x


----------



## angel143

Just my tiffany necklace. I'm trying to go more low-key.


----------



## vannarene

My new creations!


----------



## MissMee

vannarene said:


> My new creations!



Unreal Vannarene!!!
You're very talented! xMMx


----------



## bags and bijoux

Today's jewellery is Tissot watch, white gold diamond pendant and ridged orbit ring.


----------



## vannarene

MissMee said:


> Unreal Vannarene!!!
> You're very talented! xMMx



Aww thanks! I feel like what I'm making is very juvenile LOL maybe with different colors and such they'll look a bit better. I also plan on going to the bead store and buying some more things. It's incredible. It's a giant warehouse filled with jewelry making stuff


----------



## mrs moulds

Just my wedding rings fighting food poisoning...


----------



## sirensrise

And


----------



## MissMee

sirensrise said:


> View attachment 2153965
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2153967



Pretty xMMx


----------



## sirensrise

MissMee said:


> Pretty xMMx


thanks


----------



## Caz71

Horseshoe and dbty.


----------



## PurpleLo

Caz71 said:


> Horseshoe and dbty.


Looks really good caz!


----------



## Candice0985

sirensrise said:


> View attachment 2153965
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2153967



love everything you're wearing!


----------



## Harpertoo

My new Perlee!  it is holding on my solitaire, which is a tad too big.


----------



## AlisaG

Happy to join this wonderful community. Today I'm wearing my diamond anniversary ring my hubby got me on our 10 year anniversary. Will try to take some pictures with my outdated cellphone.


----------



## Caz71

PurpleLo said:


> Looks really good caz!



Thanks Purple.


----------



## Candice0985

Harpertoo said:


> My new Perlee!  it is holding on my solitaire, which is a tad too big.



lovvveee your chunky solitaire!!is it a vintage cut? and the perlee looks amazing with it


----------



## Harpertoo

Candice0985 said:


> lovvveee your chunky solitaire!!is it a vintage cut? and the perlee looks amazing with it



Thanks Candice0985,
It's an AVC from Good Old Gold....very chunky, and very warm/tinted. It's a P.
I bought the Perlee mainly to stop slippage, but I really love it. (+ my husband's worst fear that I will want everything re-set or replicated in RG.)


----------



## Candice0985

Harpertoo said:


> Thanks Candice0985,
> It's an AVC from Good Old Gold....very chunky, and very warm/tinted. It's a P.
> I bought the Perlee mainly to stop slippage, but I really love it. (+ my husband's worst fear that I will want everything re-set or replicated in RG.)



I love low coloured diamonds, the colours they sparkle are so pretty! I like that they're different colours, but then again i'm not for matching  they compliment each other very well.


----------



## etk123

Harpertoo said:


> My new Perlee!  it is holding on my solitaire, which is a tad too big.



Love the perlee, but your solitaire is gorgeous!!! Would love more pics!


----------



## Harpertoo

Here's a shot that shows the color a bit more. (It's set in RG, and the melee is G for reference.) I need to take a shot next to one of my Ds to really show the tint.


----------



## frick&frack

Harpertoo said:


> Here's a shot that shows the color a bit more. (It's set in RG, and the melee is G for reference.) I need to take a shot next to one of my Ds to really show the tint.



gorgy!  I'm another one who loves low colored diamonds with old cuts...& don't even get me started about rose gold


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Harpertoo said:


> Here's a shot that shows the color a bit more. (It's set in RG, and the melee is G for reference.) I need to take a shot next to one of my Ds to really show the tint.




That is GORGEOUS!!


----------



## skyqueen

Harpertoo said:


> Here's a shot that shows the color a bit more. (It's set in RG, and the melee is G for reference.) I need to take a shot next to one of my Ds to really show the tint.


Stunning!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

sirensrise said:


> View attachment 2153965
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2153967


pretty heart bracelet! where is it from?


----------



## karo

Harpertoo said:


> Here's a shot that shows the color a bit more. (It's set in RG, and the melee is G for reference.) I need to take a shot next to one of my Ds to really show the tint.


Stunning ring! Love the cut, the color and how it looks in RG. Gorgeous


----------



## etk123

Harpertoo said:


> Here's a shot that shows the color a bit more. (It's set in RG, and the melee is G for reference.) I need to take a shot next to one of my Ds to really show the tint.



Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## etk123

Today I wore Tiffany bow and pearl studs, ering with skinny eternity band and tin cup bracelet. Nice for spring!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> Today I wore Tiffany bow and pearl studs, ering with skinny eternity band and tin cup bracelet. Nice for spring!



love everything! night and light, simple and perfect for spring!!


----------



## Nicki828

sirensrise said:


> View attachment 2153965
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2153967


 
Love the heart bracelet - where is it from?


----------



## frick&frack

etk123 said:


> Today I wore Tiffany bow and pearl studs, ering with skinny eternity band and tin cup bracelet. Nice for spring!



ADORE that size of pearl stud on you!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

etk123 said:


> Today I wore Tiffany bow and pearl studs, ering with skinny eternity band and tin cup bracelet. Nice for spring!


 
Etk, I love it ALL!  What is the size of your pearl earrings?  They look perfect on you.  Do you find you need larger backs for stabilization?


----------



## Harpertoo

etk123 said:


> Today I wore Tiffany bow and pearl studs, ering with skinny eternity band and tin cup bracelet. Nice for spring!



Bracelet is so pretty!


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> love everything! night and light, simple and perfect for spring!!


Thanks Candice...all the pearl talk had me reaching for mine! I've been all over PP because of the discount, ended up using it on new studs for my daughter, she lost one of hers on Tuesday. So cute, she's 13 and loves pearls too!


frick&frack said:


> ADORE that size of pearl stud on you!


Hey F&F!! Thank you so much!


Cavalier Girl said:


> Etk, I love it ALL!  What is the size of your pearl earrings?  They look perfect on you.  Do you find you need larger backs for stabilization?


Thank you!!! I'm pretty sure they're 9-10mm. I use little plastic push on backs, I think they are much tighter than basic friction backs. Hmmm, they are a little bit droopy but you can't really tell because they're round, plus my piercings are angled up a bit, so I'm used to droopy studs. With diamond studs it makes me *nuts*, with pearls I don't notice it as much.


Harpertoo said:


> Bracelet is so pretty!


Thanks Harpertoo!


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Blossy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It was a gift from hubby a few years ago. It was just from a mall jeweller, not sure of cost but it's 9ct so not pricey.



I absolutely adore your necklace!


----------



## mrs moulds

My wedding rings and princess cut diamond earrings.


----------



## mrs moulds

Here is a picture of the earrings.


----------



## mrs moulds

Harpertoo said:


> My new Perlee!  it is holding on my solitaire, which is a tad too big.



Pretty!


----------



## Blossy

Those studs are gorgeous!

I'm playing with lengths today. Here's my yg Singapore twist chain with the matching bracelet used as an extender. Total length 25.5".


----------



## crystal-d

Diamond earring and diamond pendent. Just got both this week


----------



## classyfashion

Your look yesterday sounded great  Today, I was wearing burgundy skinny pants, with a navy blue Lacoste sweater, a brown Ferragamo belt and silver with black/white lizard skin La Kaiser earrings


----------



## classyfashion

crystal-d said:


> diamond earring and diamond pendent. Just got both this week
> View attachment 2160839


gorgeous


----------



## StellaST.

Diamond cluster earrings, so hot out- everything else too uncomfortable : (


----------



## einseine

Tiffany classic setting solitaire, celebration ring, VCA Perlee Signature, 4-diamond Love & my newest CDLC bracelet!


----------



## PurpleLo

einseine said:


> Tiffany classic setting solitaire, celebration ring, VCA Perlee Signature, 4-diamond Love & my newest CDLC bracelet!


Holy smokes! Just gorgeous.


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Tiffany classic setting solitaire, celebration ring, VCA Perlee Signature, 4-diamond Love & my newest CDLC bracelet!



 love everything!


----------



## KW1

einseine said:


> Tiffany classic setting solitaire, celebration ring, VCA Perlee Signature, 4-diamond Love & my newest CDLC bracelet!



Beautiful


----------



## einseine

PurpleLo said:


> Holy smokes! Just gorgeous.


 
Thanks purpleLo!!!



Candice0985 said:


> love everything!


 
Thanks Candice!  I'm waiting for your reveal!



KW1 said:


> Beautiful


 
Thanks KW1!!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

einseine said:


> Tiffany classic setting solitaire, celebration ring, VCA Perlee Signature, 4-diamond Love & my newest CDLC bracelet!


 


I love it all!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I'm wearing:

Ears: Half carat diamond studs set in 18k white gold

Left wrist/hand: Tag Aquaracer in ss with MOP face and diamond markers, layered with my new Tiffany silver bow bead bracelet, wedding set

Right wrist/hand: Tiffany DBTY bracelet in YG .08, Bvlgari B.Zero 1 ring in YG


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Thanks purpleLo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Candice!  I'm waiting for your reveal!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks KW1!!!


so am I! I want to pick it up asap! I find Cartier SA's so hard to work with....


----------



## GirlieShoppe

einseine said:


> Tiffany classic setting solitaire, celebration ring, VCA Perlee Signature, 4-diamond Love & my newest CDLC bracelet!


 
WOWZA! 

I hope this doesn't sound rude, but may I ask how many carats your ring is? It is breathtaking!


----------



## einseine

HermesNewbie said:


> WOWZA!
> 
> I hope this doesn't sound rude, but may I ask how many carats your ring is? It is breathtaking!


 
Thanks hermesNewbie!  My e-ring is 2.43 carats.


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> so am I! I want to pick it up asap! I find Cartier SA's so hard to work with....


 
Are they making excuses for the delay of your ring resizing???  Good luck!  I am waiting with you patiently!


----------



## Threshold

My wedding set, 18 Tiffany Eternity knuckle band, and just a little something I made...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

einseine said:


> Thanks hermesNewbie!  My e-ring is 2.43 carats.


 
Thanks for sharing! It's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Are they making excuses for the delay of your ring resizing???  Good luck!  I am waiting with you patiently!



no they  just like to give attitude...


----------



## MCF

My engagement ring.


----------



## phillj12

etk123 said:


> Today I wore Tiffany bow and pearl studs, ering with skinny eternity band and tin cup bracelet. Nice for spring!



So pretty and classic etk!


----------



## phillj12

einseine said:


> Tiffany classic setting solitaire, celebration ring, VCA Perlee Signature, 4-diamond Love & my newest CDLC bracelet!



GORGEOUS! Love your dbty too!!


----------



## Switibuster

My matching love ring and bangle


----------



## einseine

phillj12 said:


> GORGEOUS! Love your dbty too!!


 
Thanks phillj!  You mean the WG one in my avtar?  It's a custom-made one.  RG one is cartier diamants légers bracelet.


----------



## Mslizzy

einseine said:


> Thanks phillj! You mean the WG one in my avtar? It's a custom-made one. RG one is cartier diamants légers bracelet.


 Einseine

Would you mind telling me how big each stone is in your custom made WG DBTY bracelet?  Very pretty.


----------



## Caz71

Im wearing my Tiffany bow.


----------



## Veyron82

Jeans and ck top( nude colour)
Links of London and pandora on right wrist with diamond ring
Rose gold and white gold Cartier screw bangle on left with great great grand mama wedding ring.
Such a mix?!


----------



## einseine

Mslizzy said:


> Einseine
> 
> Would you mind telling me how big each stone is in your custom made WG DBTY bracelet?  Very pretty.


 
Thanks Mslizzy!  Each stone is around 0.4.


----------



## bags and bijoux

Today's jewellery....

9ct white gold diamond journey pendant
Pulsar ceramic watch
sterling silver ridge orbit ring made by local jeweller
Ginny D sterling silver and blue lace agate bracelet


----------



## Threshold

^Gorgeous Gorgeous Gorgeous!!  Very classicly classic!!


----------



## TrinketTattle

Caz71 said:


> Im wearing my Tiffany bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2171952



I want your bow! LOL, definitely need to start saving


----------



## MyDogTink

In the car going to dinner and wearing my alexandrite ring. Hope this picture doesn't come out too large.


----------



## stmary

MyDogTink said:


> View attachment 2177584
> 
> 
> In the car going to dinner and wearing my alexandrite ring. Hope this picture doesn't come out too large.



Gorgeous ring! Love your red nails too


----------



## MyDogTink

Thank you!!!


----------



## Caz71

For mothers day. A swarovski pave heart teamed with my dbty


----------



## thedseer

bags and bijoux said:


> Today's jewellery....
> 
> 9ct white gold diamond journey pendant
> Pulsar ceramic watch
> sterling silver ridge orbit ring made by local jeweller
> Ginny D sterling silver and blue lace agate bracelet
> 
> View attachment 2177326


 

so pretty...and i love that watch!


----------



## bucha

My Tiffany gold bead bracelet, vintage Rolex and Arielle de Pinto vermeil and silver "crazy 8" bracelet on my left wrist.




David Yurman pearl bangle on right wrist.


----------



## bags and bijoux

Threshold said:


> ^Gorgeous Gorgeous Gorgeous!!  Very classicly classic!!



Threshold I think that was meant for me? Thank you!!



thedseer said:


> so pretty...and i love that watch!



Thank you. I love the watch too. As I ordered it online I didn't know what to expect. This is the first Pulsar I have owned and I am happy with it.


----------



## BreadnGem

bucha said:


> My Tiffany gold bead bracelet, vintage Rolex and Arielle de Pinto vermeil and silver "crazy 8" bracelet on my left wrist.
> 
> View attachment 2177859
> 
> 
> David Yurman pearl bangle on right wrist.
> 
> View attachment 2177860



Very nice! May I know how your yellow gold Tiffany bead bracelet is holding up? I really like it but dare not buy it cos I'm afraid it will break and I'll lose the beads.


----------



## MissMee

Caz71 said:


> Im wearing my Tiffany bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2171952



So cute! xMMx


----------



## Caz71

MissMee said:


> So cute! xMMx



hehehe with bathrobe. Getting cold now in the mornings. Shuddering at melbourne weather for this coming week... after a warm spell!


----------



## MissMee

Caz71 said:


> hehehe with bathrobe. Getting cold now in the mornings. Shuddering at melbourne weather for this coming week... after a warm spell!



Didn't even notice the dressing gown! Yes it's been unusually warm for this time of year down here too!  forecast is looking a bit chilly though xMMx


----------



## roses5682

Diamond studs, a RTT heart and key, diamond cross and some gold braclets.


----------



## Caz71

Layered bezels. Yayy added an extension on the bigger one so can wear them both tog. I def want a modern chain for the gold.


----------



## MissMee

Caz71 said:


> Layered bezels. Yayy added an extension on the bigger one so can wear them both tog. I def want a modern chain for the gold.



Perfect! xMMx


----------



## Caz71

MissMee said:


> Perfect! xMMx



thanks MM, yippee yayyy.


----------



## etk123

bucha said:


> My Tiffany gold bead bracelet, vintage Rolex and Arielle de Pinto vermeil and silver "crazy 8" bracelet on my left wrist.
> 
> View attachment 2177859
> 
> 
> David Yurman pearl bangle on right wrist.
> 
> View attachment 2177860



Such a pretty combo. Makes me want to run out and buy a TT watch and gold beads!


----------



## Caz71

Mothers day heart.


----------



## MissMee

Caz71 said:


> Mothers day heart.



So pretty xMMx


----------



## Caz71

MissMee said:


> So pretty xMMx



thanks fellow aussie girl... haha

the gold bezel in last picce down below. Ive decided to look for a 20 inch chain. so i can wear the 18 inch dbty with it, as the extender kept turning to the front. pain in da !!!


----------



## MissMee

Good idea, that's so annoying to have to continuously turn the extender to the back  xMMx


----------



## Wilfreda

Links gold and baroque pearl sweetie bracelet. eBay find.


----------



## cherrycookies

My simple stack &#128536;


----------



## russellmark87

I am wearing today silver ring, denim jeans, white t-shirt


----------



## Candice0985

cherrycookies said:


> View attachment 2190484
> 
> 
> My simple stack &#128536;



I love your stack! my favorite styles of bracelets


----------



## cherrycookies

Candice0985 said:


> I love your stack! my favorite styles of bracelets



Aww, thanks dear! It's really simple compared to many ladies here but I love them cos they are gifts from DH &#128522;


----------



## Candice0985

cherrycookies said:


> Aww, thanks dear! It's really simple compared to many ladies here but I love them cos they are gifts from DH &#128522;



I like simple, it's sophisticated and chic! sometimes too much is just too busy imo


----------



## vietnamese

I will wear my valentine present today from Swarovski &#10084;


----------



## etk123

cherrycookies said:


> View attachment 2190484
> 
> 
> My simple stack &#128536;


----------



## mad_for_chanel

5th anniversary Frank Muller & 15th anniversary Tiffany


----------



## BreadnGem

Recently i've been wearing tiny diamond studs, wedding band, tiffany ss 0.05 dbty necklace and a jade bangle. I wear these 24/7.


----------



## cupcake34

> 5th anniversary Frank Muller & 15th anniversary Tiffany



Love it! How many carats is your ring?


----------



## Blackpata

Great Idea! Im wearing the Andromeda Ring by Blackpata! One bold & beautiful  piece is enough.


----------



## cherrycookies

etk123 said:


>



Aww.. Thanks dear!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

cupcake34 said:


> Love it! How many carats is your ring?



Thanks Cupcake! I love it too! Am going to pick up another metro ring to flank it, 

The center stone is 1.25 ct . I like that this ring is delicate yet so blingy!


----------



## CoachGirl12

.


----------



## bags and bijoux

Today's jewellery is quite simple. Givenchy vintage glass pearl necklace, sterling silver stacking ring, Pulsar ceramic watch and handmade swarovski pearl and rondelle bracelet I made.


----------



## angeluv101

Tiffany pearl toggle bracelet


----------



## Caz71

Tiffany ss Bean and Love disc *costume jewellery


----------



## russellmark87

Today i am wearing a white gold fresh water pearl necklace and bracelets.


----------



## missdennies

I'm wearing RTT Oval tag bracelet, Tiffany Lock Bracelet, Tissot watch, a Gucci Floral silver bracelet and a extra large RTT heart long necklace.


----------



## Threshold

These...


----------



## Caz71

Threshold said:


> These...



Omg I would be scared to loose them esp in my kind of job.


----------



## Caz71




----------



## mrs moulds

Wearing my wedding rings and some large hoops that I purchased from the beauty supply store.


----------



## einseine

My new 3-diamond DBTY style necklace!  Love it!!!


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> My new 3-diamond DBTY style necklace!  Love it!!!


Holy Mother...you are a little sneak, too!
Just gorgeous!!!

Goes perfect with bracelet...............................


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> Holy Mother...you are a little sneak, too!
> Just gorgeous!!!
> 
> Goes perfect with bracelet...............................


 
Thanks SQ!!! But, NO no no.  I remodeled that 3-diamond bracelet in the avatar into this necklace.  So no perfect match bracelet...  But, I am happy with the second time remodeling.


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> Thanks SQ!!! But, NO no no.  I remodeled that 3-diamond bracelet in the avatar into this necklace.  So no perfect match bracelet...  But, I am happy with the second time remodeling.


Got it...I like the necklace better! You have enough lovely bracelets


----------



## etk123

einseine said:


> My new 3-diamond DBTY style necklace!  Love it!!!


I love it too! So pretty! Did they have to redo the whole thing or just lengthen? 


skyqueen said:


> Got it...I like the necklace better! You have enough lovely bracelets



Agree, I love it so much as a necklace.


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> I love it too! So pretty! Did they have to redo the whole thing or just lengthen?
> 
> 
> Agree, I love it so much as a necklace.


 
Hi etk!!  Thanks for asking.  I thought just lenghening would be OK, but it was not.  The positions of the "ears" of the bazels are different.  For a bracelet, the ears are in the center of the bazel, but for a necklace, they should be a bit upward to avoid the diamond from flipping around.  My jeweler insisted all the ears of the three bazels should be a bit upward.  so, they do not flip at all!  As for Tiffany's 3-diamond DBTY necklace, the ears of the bazels of the both sides are in the of the bazel.

I am thinking of making this style with coloured stone, too!


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> I love it too! So pretty! Did they have to redo the whole thing or just lengthen?
> 
> 
> Agree, I love it so much as a necklace.


 


skyqueen said:


> Got it...I like the necklace better! You have enough lovely bracelets


 
Enough, but I stell need a gorgeours diamond one like yours!!!


----------



## Bitten

einseine said:


> Hi etk!!  Thanks for asking.  I thought just lenghening would be OK, but it was not.  The positions of the "ears" of the bazels are different.  For a bracelet, the ears are in the center of the bazel, but for a necklace, they should be a bit upward to avoid the diamond from flipping around.  My jeweler insisted all the ears of the three bazels should be a bit upward.  so, they do not flip at all!  As for Tiffany's 3-diamond DBTY necklace, the ears of the bazels of the both sides are in the of the bazel.
> 
> I am thinking of making this style with coloured stone, too!



That necklace looks absolutely gorgeous!! And you take such great pics too, really captures the sparkle   

I would like to get a custom 7 stone DBTY-style necklace made in YG with a centre large cabochon turquoise, then two smaller RB diamonds, then two same smaller size cabochon turquoise then two more RB diamonds. 

I think it would be gorgeous for summer frocks  But I just got my very beautiful diamond studs so I'm sitting tight for the moment :shame:


----------



## mymeimei02

Just received this simple but classic gold bangle and star ring. Been wearing mostly gold lately I use to wear only sterling silver.


----------



## Machick333

My love, Tiffany link and diamond RHR today


----------



## Caz71

einseine said:


> My new 3-diamond DBTY style necklace!  Love it!!!



Wow. Amazing .luv it


----------



## BreadnGem

Machick333 said:


> My love, Tiffany link and diamond RHR today
> View attachment 2203356



This is beautiful


----------



## ginger123

Einsene: so tasteful--just the right amount to make a huge statement but not look ostentatious whatsoever! I need to start investing in classic lifetime pieces instead of many small ones on a whim.


----------



## MrsTGreen

14kw Halo Bridal Set
TT Gucci Watch
Diamond bezel set drop earrings
Red enamel anchor necklace


----------



## bags and bijoux

Todays jewellery







Would you keep the cameo on this length chain?


----------



## HauteRN

bags and bijoux said:


> Todays jewellery
> 
> View attachment 2203949
> 
> 
> View attachment 2203950
> 
> 
> Would you keep the cameo on this length chain?



I think it would look nicer on a little longer chain (I think it's the length of the bale that makes me think it should be on a longer chain).


----------



## Candice0985

Today I'm wearing:
Cartier baby love bracelet in YG
Tiffany platinum dbty bracelet

Tiffany dbty 0.42 necklace

and 1.55 tctw diamond studs


----------



## PurpleLo

Candice0985 said:


> Today I'm wearing:
> Cartier baby love bracelet in YG
> Tiffany platinum dbty bracelet
> 
> Tiffany dbty 0.42 necklace
> 
> and 1.55 tctw diamond studs


Sounds just gorgeous. Nice and blingy, but tasteful too.


----------



## bags and bijoux

HauteRN said:


> I think it would look nicer on a little longer chain (I think it's the length of the bale that makes me think it should be on a longer chain).



Would you recommend something like this?

http://www.kernowcraft.com/products.../sterling-silver-medium-flat-trace-chain-SN2/




Candice0985 said:


> Today I'm wearing:
> Cartier baby love bracelet in YG
> Tiffany platinum dbty bracelet
> 
> Tiffany dbty 0.42 necklace
> 
> and 1.55 tctw diamond studs



Would love to see pictures of your bling.


----------



## HauteRN

bags and bijoux said:


> Would you recommend something like this?
> 
> http://www.kernowcraft.com/products.../sterling-silver-medium-flat-trace-chain-SN2/
> 
> 
> 
> No, I would prefer a simple (but longer chain). A box chain or something simple so that the focus is on your cameo


----------



## HauteRN

bags and bijoux said:


> Would you recommend something like this?
> 
> http://www.kernowcraft.com/products.../sterling-silver-medium-flat-trace-chain-SN2/
> 
> 
> I went back and looked at the style of your chain...I really like it, just a longer version of it


----------



## HauteRN

Today:

My Wedding set
Tennis bracelet
Movado watch w-diamonds
5-stone diamond RHR
Diamond solitaire pendant
Diamond studs


----------



## einseine

Bitten said:


> That necklace looks absolutely gorgeous!! And you take such great pics too, really captures the sparkle
> 
> I would like to get a custom 7 stone DBTY-style necklace made in YG with a centre large cabochon turquoise, then two smaller RB diamonds, then two same smaller size cabochon turquoise then two more RB diamonds.
> 
> I think it would be gorgeous for summer frocks  But I just got my very beautiful diamond studs so I'm sitting tight for the moment :shame:


 
Thanks Bitten!  Your 7 stone DBTY-style necklace sounds absolutely gorgeous!  Actually, I wanted to mix coloured stones and diamonds, but I went for a simple look in WG setting this time.



Caz71 said:


> Wow. Amazing .luv it


 
Thanks Caz!!!



ginger123 said:


> Einsene: so tasteful--just the right amount to make a huge statement but not look ostentatious whatsoever! I need to start investing in classic lifetime pieces instead of many small ones on a whim.


 
Thanks ginger for your sweet comment!  Yes, I only invest in classic lifetime pieces.  I love simlpe & dainty style!

This is actually Yesterda's, but one more pic!  Love this style so much!!!  Thanks for lettming me share!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Thanks Bitten!  Your 7 stone DBTY-style necklace sounds absolutely gorgeous!  Actually, I wanted to mix coloured stones and diamonds, but I went for a simple look in WG setting this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Caz!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ginger for your sweet comment!  Yes, I only invest in classic lifetime pieces.  I love simlpe & dainty style!
> 
> This is actually Yesterda's, but one more pic!  Love this style so much!!!  Thanks for lettming me share!


Very classic look with lifelong pieces! You choose your items wisely Einseine!


----------



## Candice0985

PurpleLo said:


> Sounds just gorgeous. Nice and blingy, but tasteful too.



thanks!

just a bit of sparkle and some YG 

it was too humid and gross today for rings or anything substantial or weighty!


----------



## Caz71

Toggle heart bracelet


----------



## Caz71

Candice0985 said:


> Today I'm wearing:
> Cartier baby love bracelet in YG
> Tiffany platinum dbty bracelet
> 
> Tiffany dbty 0.42 necklace
> 
> and 1.55 tctw diamond studs



Pix pls. Sounds gorgeous would love to see yr dbty!!


----------



## DiaDiva

Wearing my watch and wedding set.


----------



## DiaDiva




----------



## bags and bijoux

Today's jewellery ceramic and stainless steel watch, 925 and blue lace agate bracelet and 925 stacking ring.




In addition to yesterday's cameo pendant post I have purchased a 20 inch box chain as recommended by a fellow tpfer.


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> Very classic look with lifelong pieces! You choose your items wisely Einseine!


 
Thanks CATEYES!  I focus more on clothing!   All I need is simple diamond pieces & vintage alhambra collection!


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Thanks CATEYES!  I focus more on clothing!   All I need is simple diamond pieces & vintage alhambra collection!


Are you contemplating the sweets in rose gold to go with your 10 motif (and future second 10 motif)? I know one is RG and the other YG but would still be beautiful. Or are you wanting to pair with diamond studs or the WG VCA you are wanting?


----------



## CATEYES

DiaDiva said:


> View attachment 2205097


Beautiful pear with yellow surrounding!


----------



## Threshold

This on the left...







And this on the right...


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> Are you contemplating the sweets in rose gold to go with your 10 motif (and future second 10 motif)? I know one is RG and the other YG but would still be beautiful. Or are you wanting to pair with diamond studs or the WG VCA you are wanting?


 
Actually, I might skip the sweets. The onyx sweet studs work sufficiently!   I think I need the diamond vintage alhambra earrings more, more than the second carnelian 10-motif.  The red colour is beautiful!! But, the 10-motif might be enough, considering the style of clothes I like.


----------



## bags and bijoux

Today's jewellery, ceramic and stainless stel watch, ridged ring and bangle.


----------



## bags and bijoux

The weather has been glorious today. Pulsar ceramic watch, ridged orbit sterling silver stacking ring and Ginny D blue lace agate and sterling silver bracelet.


----------



## etk123

bags and bijoux said:


> The weather has been glorious today. Pulsar ceramic watch, ridged orbit sterling silver stacking ring and Ginny D blue lace agate and sterling silver bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 2207732



I adore your blue agate bracelet!


----------



## etk123

Happy to have my new horseshoe, and to be able to wear my Love bracelet again without any trouble! Excuse the dirty diamonds please.


----------



## PurpleLo

etk123 said:


> Happy to have my new horseshoe, and to be able to wear my Love bracelet again without any trouble! Excuse the dirty diamonds please.


Wow everything looks wonderful and the diamonds do NOT look dirty in any way!!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

etk123 said:


> Happy to have my new horseshoe, and to be able to wear my Love bracelet again without any trouble! Excuse the dirty diamonds please.



etk123 your horseshoe is so pretty and looks really polished paired with your earrings, ring and bracelet!  :thumbup:


----------



## advokaitplm

etk123 said:


> Happy to have my new horseshoe, and to be able to wear my Love bracelet again without any trouble! Excuse the dirty diamonds please.



Super cute jewelry ensemble (and definitely NOT dirty)! Where did you get your necklace? I have a soft spot for horsey motifs!


----------



## etk123

PurpleLo said:


> Wow everything looks wonderful and the diamonds do NOT look dirty in any way!!


Thanks!


@PinkCornbread said:


> etk123 your horseshoe is so pretty and looks really polished paired with your earrings, ring and bracelet!  :thumbup:


Thank you!


advokaitplm said:


> Super cute jewelry ensemble (and definitely NOT dirty)! Where did you get your necklace? I have a soft spot for horsey motifs!



Thanks! The horseshoe is from Tiffany, today was the first time I wore it!


----------



## dianahuang

Balenciaga cuff anthracite RGGH + Cartier love ring RG


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

3/4 carat diamond studs
1/2 carat diamond studs 
gold bamboo hoops
gold MK watch
wedding ring 
small diamond nose stud


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Threshold said:


> This on the left...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this on the right...



I love the white bracelet with the clover .. Where can I get my hands on one? Who makes it? I'm in love


----------



## LuckyBoy

Is it weird that I'm a jewellery obsessed man with impeccable taste?


----------



## LuckyBoy

LuckyBoy said:


> Is it weird that I'm a jewellery obsessed man with impeccable taste?



On another note...

I'm wearing my E ring, a Monaco v4limited edition black watch, t&co princess and round tennis bracelet, t&co 4.12 + 4.11 ct radiant prong set studs. My E ring is 21.68 ct d fl leviev emerald cut with two bullet cut side stones totalling .77ct 

How do I upload pics? This is my first time in here!


----------



## Candice0985

LuckyBoy said:


> On another note...
> 
> I'm wearing my E ring, a Monaco v4limited edition black watch, t&co princess and round tennis bracelet, t&co 4.12 + 4.11 ct radiant prong set studs. My E ring is 21.68 ct d fl leviev emerald cut with two bullet cut side stones totalling .77ct
> 
> How do I upload pics? This is my first time in here!



click on go advanced:
click the paper clip at the top and you should be able to upload from your files.

hope this helps!

I can't wait for pics of your emerald cut ring!!


----------



## karo

etk123 said:


> Happy to have my new horseshoe, and to be able to wear my Love bracelet again without any trouble! Excuse the dirty diamonds please.


You must have a stunning jewelry collection - I always love everything you wear


----------



## advokaitplm

etk123 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Thanks! The horseshoe is from Tiffany, today was the first time I wore it!



It's the one that's not the Metro, right? Could you get some more shots of it and post them sometime, if its not too much trouble? It's beautiful and the perfect size on!


----------



## etk123

dianahuang said:


> Balenciaga cuff anthracite RGGH + Cartier love ring RG
> View attachment 2208400


Pretty 


karo said:


> You must have a stunning jewelry collection - I always love everything you wear


Thank you, that's so sweet of you to say! I think we may have similar taste in bling. 


advokaitplm said:


> It's the one that's not the Metro, right? Could you get some more shots of it and post them sometime, if its not too much trouble? It's beautiful and the perfect size on!


I just pulled out the receipt to see what it's called, it just says "18w diamond mini horseshoe pendant". The SA told me it was platinum, but it's not, it's18k, as per the markings. I just checked. 
I don't remember the exact weight of the diamonds, she told me something around .10. I can't find it on the website anywhere. Maybe it's older? It's a lot bigger than the metro, and the metro has .03 in diamonds, but the price difference was not much. $975 for the Metro, this one was $1200. It's about 12mm wide +/- measuring on an iphone app.
Here's a few more pics, I really love this little horseshoe! Even my son noticed and told me it was nice hehe. He's 14, so that's big compliments. Hope this helps!


----------



## advokaitplm

etk123 said:


> Pretty
> 
> Thank you, that's so sweet of you to say! I think we may have similar taste in bling.
> 
> I just pulled out the receipt to see what it's called, it just says "18w diamond mini horseshoe pendant". The SA told me it was platinum, but it's not, it's18k, as per the markings. I just checked.
> I don't remember the exact weight of the diamonds, she told me something around .10. I can't find it on the website anywhere. Maybe it's older? It's a lot bigger than the metro, and the metro has .03 in diamonds, but the price difference was not much. $975 for the Metro, this one was $1200. It's about 12mm wide +/- measuring on an iphone app.
> Here's a few more pics, I really love this little horseshoe! Even my son noticed and told me it was nice hehe. He's 14, so that's big compliments. Hope this helps!



It's so cute! Thanks for the info and the pictures, it's stunning!!!
 I'll definitely keep an eye out for it when I head over to T&Co this weekend!


----------



## bags and bijoux

etk123 said:


> I adore your blue agate bracelet!



Thank you!!



etk123 said:


> Happy to have my new horseshoe, and to be able to wear my Love bracelet again without any trouble! Excuse the dirty diamonds please.



The diamonds don't look dirty to me. Love the horseshoe.


----------



## bags and bijoux

Yesterday's jewellery

Pulsar ceramic watch and Antica Murrina Frida bracelet



Today's jewellery

Pulsar ceramic watch, Ginny D blue lace agate bracelet and blue topaz pendant


----------



## CGORO2

today's accessories :
cartier love ring
louis vuitton bracelet
gucci ring


----------



## JOJA

CGORO2 said:


> today's accessories :
> cartier love ring
> louis vuitton bracelet
> gucci ring
> 
> View attachment 2209925
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209926



I LOVE the love ring as a pinky ring!


----------



## bags and bijoux

Along with the jewellery I posted above I am wearing my new RHR. I had to photograph on my left hand to get the camera to stay steady.

The second picture is with the blue topaz pendant.


----------



## Dark Ennui

I'm a big mismatched mess today. Lol 

Tiffany sterling silver star lariat necklace; Pandora rose gold and diamond Love Pod ring; Tiffany hammered rose gold and diamond Ring; Sterling silver Claddagh ring; Bittersweets NY rose gold custom stamped rings; Yellow gold engraved bracelet


----------



## BreadnGem

bags and bijoux said:


> Along with the jewellery I posted above I am wearing my new RHR. I had to photograph on my left hand to get the camera to stay steady.
> 
> The second picture is with the blue topaz pendant.
> 
> View attachment 2210063
> 
> 
> View attachment 2210065



I don't generally like blue stones, but your ring is sooo pretty!


----------



## Candice0985

i'm very simple today, all i'm wearing is:
 YG nail bracelet
tiffany YG dbty 0.42
and my yellow diamond ring!

and it's kind of chilly here today so i'm wearing royal blue pink tartan dress with black wrap sweater and my black charlotte Olympia cat flats


----------



## skyqueen

etk123 said:


> I just pulled out the receipt to see what it's called, it just says "18w diamond mini horseshoe pendant". The SA told me it was platinum, but it's not, it's18k, as per the markings. I just checked.
> I don't remember the exact weight of the diamonds, she told me something around .10. I can't find it on the website anywhere. Maybe it's older? It's a lot bigger than the metro, and the metro has .03 in diamonds, but the price difference was not much. $975 for the Metro, this one was $1200. It's about 12mm wide +/- measuring on an iphone app.
> Here's a few more pics, I really love this little horseshoe! Even my son noticed and told me it was nice hehe. He's 14, so that's big compliments. Hope this helps!


Just love your horseshoe...hope it brings you lots of luck! 



Candice0985 said:


> i'm very simple today, all i'm wearing is:
> YG nail bracelet
> tiffany YG dbty 0.42
> and my yellow diamond ring!
> 
> and it's kind of chilly here today so i'm wearing royal blue pink tartan dress with black wrap sweater and my black charlotte Olympia cat flats


Oh...love those kitty flats!


----------



## mrs moulds

Wearing my Great - Grandmothers earrings. She had impeccable taste!


----------



## bags and bijoux

BreadnGem said:


> I don't generally like blue stones, but your ring is sooo pretty!



Thank you.

Today's jewellery is my ceramic and stainless steel Pulsar watch and Sheila Fleet Rowan pendant in sage green enamel and moonstone.


----------



## bags and bijoux

mrs moulds said:


> Wearing my Great - Grandmothers earrings. She had impeccable taste!



Beautiful.


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Wearing my Great - Grandmothers earrings. She had impeccable taste!



OMG, Mrs Moulds...those earrings are fabulous! Your Great-Granny definitely had impeccable taste!!!
I want them!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> OMG, Mrs Moulds...those earrings are fabulous! Your Great-Granny definitely had impeccable taste!!!
> I want them!



I am beaming over here!

Thank you so much. My Granny Nellie was truly a diva.
I am so blessed to have had someone so wonderful in my life. 

P.S. 
You have so much amazing jewelry, I would suggest a trade, I wouldn't know what to ask for


----------



## mrs moulds

bags and bijoux said:


> Beautiful.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Serva1




----------



## Serva1

Today a little more bling...Diamond earrings, Tiffany diamond key in platinum, Rolex with 10 diamonds, and my favourite ring with a lot of small diamonds


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> I am beaming over here!
> 
> Thank you so much. My Granny Nellie was truly a diva.
> I am so blessed to have had someone so wonderful in my life.
> 
> P.S.
> You have so much amazing jewelry, I would suggest a trade, I wouldn't know what to ask for



I have a feeling I would have loved Granny Nellie, too!
Wear those beauties with love and pride!!!
Maybe a modeling pic?


----------



## skyqueen

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 2211606



Stunning...love wide bands!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you skyqueen, I love wide bands too and this one I like especially because it has small diamonds all around and even on the sides so there are in all 7 rows of bling. I also like the weight and there are small stars inside so that the skin breathes. It's so comfortable to wear


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> I have a feeling I would have loved Granny Nellie, too!
> Wear those beauties with love and pride!!!
> Maybe a modeling pic?



I can do that! I'll have my hubby take a picture.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Its so hot here in Phoenix Az that your jewelry actually gets hot! I put up the Chunky Tiffany & co and have on a pearl braclet, wedding ring, diamond studs and no necklace! I feel naked without layering or stacks but at least I wont get branded like a steak when I go outside!


----------



## PurpleLo

etk123 said:


> Pretty
> 
> Thank you, that's so sweet of you to say! I think we may have similar taste in bling.
> 
> I just pulled out the receipt to see what it's called, it just says "18w diamond mini horseshoe pendant". The SA told me it was platinum, but it's not, it's18k, as per the markings. I just checked.
> I don't remember the exact weight of the diamonds, she told me something around .10. I can't find it on the website anywhere. Maybe it's older? It's a lot bigger than the metro, and the metro has .03 in diamonds, but the price difference was not much. $975 for the Metro, this one was $1200. It's about 12mm wide +/- measuring on an iphone app.
> Here's a few more pics, I really love this little horseshoe! Even my son noticed and told me it was nice hehe. He's 14, so that's big compliments. Hope this helps!


I like the frame that your jewelry is on! That's a great idea.


----------



## PurpleLo

CGORO2 said:


> today's accessories :
> cartier love ring
> louis vuitton bracelet
> gucci ring
> 
> View attachment 2209925
> 
> 
> View attachment 2209926


I like it as a pinky ring as well. Very delicate.


----------



## PurpleLo

Candice0985 said:


> i'm very simple today, all i'm wearing is:
> YG nail bracelet
> tiffany YG dbty 0.42
> and my yellow diamond ring!
> 
> and it's kind of chilly here today so i'm wearing royal blue pink tartan dress with black wrap sweater and my black charlotte Olympia cat flats


Jewelry sounds great...very sunshiny on this grey day. Is that the eBay nail bracelet or something else?


----------



## PurpleLo

mrs moulds said:


> Wearing my Great - Grandmothers earrings. She had impeccable taste!


Just beyoootiful... Are they sapphires? I have a soft spot for sapphires...such a lovely blue.


----------



## mrs moulds

PurpleLo said:


> Just beyoootiful... Are they sapphires? I have a soft spot for sapphires...such a lovely blue.


Thank you!
Yes, they are sapphires. They are one of my favorite stone, next to diamondsI love them too!


----------



## frick&frack

mrs moulds said:


> Wearing my Great - Grandmothers earrings. She had impeccable taste!


^they're beautiful!  it's so special that you have some of your great grandmother's jewelry.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> ^they're beautiful!  it's so special that you have some of your great grandmother's jewelry.


 
Hello, dearheart...glad you stopped by. Your jewelry expertise has been missed!


----------



## etk123

skyqueen said:


> Just love your horseshoe...hope it brings you lots of luck!


Thank you Skyqueen! You know I love you but you have been a bad influence on me! First the diamond hoops and now the horseshoe! 


mrs moulds said:


> Wearing my Great - Grandmothers earrings. She had impeccable taste!


So beautiful, and so nice to have something so beautiful of your great grandma's.


bags and bijoux said:


> Today's jewellery is my ceramic and stainless steel Pulsar watch and Sheila Fleet Rowan pendant in sage green enamel and moonstone.
> 
> View attachment 2211400



Love the pendant!


----------



## PorscheGirl

Hi All!

Haven't been here in a while.

Today I'm wearing a 5 band Bulgari B zero ring in yellow gold on one hand. 
On the other emerald cut sapphire ring with emerald cut and round diamond baguettes in 18k white gold. 
Patek 24 in rose gold with chocolate face and diamond markers. 
Tennis necklace in white gold and another necklace with heart pendant in diamonds and white gold (they go well together).
Emerald cut 4ctw earrings in platinum.

Sounds like a lot, but doesn't look like too much!


----------



## skyqueen

etk123 said:


> Thank you Skyqueen! You know I love you but you have been a bad influence on me! First the diamond hoops and now the horseshoe!


:salute:  Anytime, girlfriend!


----------



## skyqueen

PorscheGirl said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Haven't been here in a while.
> 
> Today I'm wearing a 5 band Bulgari B zero ring in yellow gold on one hand.
> On the other emerald cut sapphire ring with emerald cut and round diamond baguettes in 18k white gold.
> Patek 24 in rose gold with chocolate face and diamond markers.
> Tennis necklace in white gold and another necklace with heart pendant in diamonds and white gold (they go well together).
> Emerald cut 4ctw earrings in platinum.
> 
> Sounds like a lot, but doesn't look like too much!


Never too much 
I want a pic of the emerald cut earring...they sound fabulous!


----------



## bags and bijoux

etk123 said:


> Love the pendant!



Thank you!

Today's jewellery, Pulsar ceramic watch, blue topaz with white topaz ring and blue topaz pendant.


----------



## mrs moulds

frick&frack said:


> ^they're beautiful!  it's so special that you have some of your great grandmother's jewelry.



Thank you dear. 
They are beautiful. It's a shame that I don't wear them very often. However, when I do, they make me feel so special!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Hello, dearheart...glad you stopped by. Your jewelry expertise has been missed!



I 2nd that! 
We've missed you!


----------



## Staci_W

Today I'm wearing my Tiffany "I love you" silver ring, my wedding ring, and a silver necklace with a pink pearl pendant. I always opt of smaller, dainty pieces.


----------



## PorscheGirl

skyqueen said:


> Never too much
> I want a pic of the emerald cut earring...they sound fabulous!



I do love these earrings!


----------



## mrs moulds

Wearing today:
1.0 carat diamond studs with 1.0 carat diamond jackets both in yellow 14k.


----------



## mrs moulds

PorscheGirl said:


> I do love these earrings!



Beautiful!


----------



## mousdioufe

today stack


----------



## mousdioufe

mousdioufe said:


> today stack


  tonight stack lol


----------



## etk123

mousdioufe said:


> today stack





mousdioufe said:


> tonight stack lol



Gorgeous, love your collection!


----------



## advokaitplm

etk123 said:


> Happy to have my new horseshoe, and to be able to wear my Love bracelet again without any trouble! Excuse the dirty diamonds please.



I asked about this necklace when I went into Tiffany's today; my SA said that this necklace was a limited edition for WEG (World Equestrian Games) held in the USA for the first time a few years ago (2010) in Lexington, Ky (where I'm from, attended the event,  and I ride horses) for their booth at the boutique part of the events. I think I need it now, she is going to have one brought to the store for me look at whenever is best for me. I'm really excited! It really is a lovely necklace, thanks so much for sharing pictures and the info!


----------



## skyqueen

PorscheGirl said:


> I do love these earrings!


Excuse me while I pick myself off the floor...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Wearing today:
> 1.0 carat diamond studs with 1.0 carat diamond jackets both in yellow 14k.


A lot of gals have asked about jackets...these are beauties.
Wonderful addition for studs!


----------



## skyqueen

advokaitplm said:


> I asked about this necklace when I went into Tiffany's today; my SA said that this necklace was a limited edition for WEG (World Equestrian Games) held in the USA for the first time a few years ago (2010) in Lexington, Ky (where I'm from, attended the event,  and I ride horses) for their booth at the boutique part of the events. I think I need it now, she is going to have one brought to the store for me look at whenever is best for me. I'm really excited! It really is a lovely necklace, thanks so much for sharing pictures and the info!


Interesting...you do need this. I think I need one, too!


----------



## CATEYES

PorscheGirl said:


> I do love these earrings!


 Dream earrings!!!!!!!! Do you find while wearing these, they are still sparkly? I have 2 CTW round stones but would love to upgrade one day for a different shape. Just unsure if certain shapes would sparkle as much on the ear. Thanks!!


----------



## PurpleLo

^ yes I have the same question!


----------



## PorscheGirl

Emerald cut diamonds sparkle in a different way from round stones. You need to have a very high quality stone because you can see flaws much more easily. 
Mine are F color, internally flawless. So they do reflect light well since they are perfectly clear. They are beautiful, but not flashy. When I was looking I tried on round stones 4ctw and I didn't like the look. 
I like my earrings because you can see right through them. I get compliments on them frequently. And I wear them every day.


----------



## etk123

advokaitplm said:


> I asked about this necklace when I went into Tiffany's today; my SA said that this necklace was a limited edition for WEG (World Equestrian Games) held in the USA for the first time a few years ago (2010) in Lexington, Ky (where I'm from, attended the event,  and I ride horses) for their booth at the boutique part of the events. I think I need it now, she is going to have one brought to the store for me look at whenever is best for me. I'm really excited! It really is a lovely necklace, thanks so much for sharing pictures and the info!


That's so interesting! You definitely need one too!


skyqueen said:


> Interesting...you do need this. I think I need one, too!


Yes you do Sky!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> A lot of gals have asked about jackets...these are beauties.
> Wonderful addition for studs!



Yes, the diamond jackets really bump up the look of any kind of studs.
I am glad that you like them!


----------



## Sweetyqbk




----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Hello, dearheart...glad you stopped by. Your jewelry expertise has been missed!


^  it's been SUCH a busy spring.  I've missed being in the jewelry forum too.




mrs moulds said:


> I 2nd that!
> We've missed you!


^




PorscheGirl said:


> I do love these earrings!


^STUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

mrs moulds said:


> Wearing today:
> 1.0 carat diamond studs with 1.0 carat diamond jackets both in yellow 14k.


^classic beauties!  you know, we match (I have a similar combo in WG) 




mousdioufe said:


> today stack





mousdioufe said:


> tonight stack lol


^I love your hamsa & evil eye!


----------



## frick&frack

PorscheGirl said:


> Emerald cut diamonds sparkle in a different way from round stones. You need to have a very high quality stone because you can see flaws much more easily.
> Mine are F color, internally flawless. So they do reflect light well since they are perfectly clear. They are beautiful, but not flashy. When I was looking I tried on round stones 4ctw and I didn't like the look.
> I like my earrings because you can see right through them. I get compliments on them frequently. And I wear them every day.





CATEYES said:


> Dream earrings!!!!!!!! Do you find while wearing these, they are still sparkly? I have 2 CTW round stones but would love to upgrade one day for a different shape. Just unsure if certain shapes would sparkle as much on the ear. Thanks!!





PurpleLo said:


> ^ yes I have the same question!



PBI (politely butting in)...hope that's OK...

I'd describe RB cut as sparkly,& I'd describe an emerald cut as flashy.  the "sparkle" you get from an EC is more like big flashes when light catches the facets rather than small & frequent twinkles like you get from RB.  I personally love love LOVE emerald & baguette cuts because of those big flashes.  I also love the vintage & art deco look that the bring to my mind.  I guess it's all in what you want...sparkles of light or occasional flashes when the light hits the facets just right.  if you have any rings or anything with baguette accents, that would give you a good real life example of what to expect with emerald cuts.


----------



## frick&frack

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 2213893
> View attachment 2213894
> View attachment 2213896



are those smokey quartz earrings?  they're beautiful.


----------



## frick&frack

here's what I wore today (I've been "craving" white pearls lately):
earrings - south sea pearl drops
rings: 14mm south sea, yellow sapphire
necklace:3 strands of pearls stacked (approx 11mm round strand, 12mm baroque strand, & 14mm coin strand)


south sea pearl drops (with diamonds in 18k WG)





14mm south sea pearl (with blue diamonds in 18k WG)





yellow & white sapphire ring (in 14k WG)


----------



## PurpleLo

frick&frack said:


> here's what I wore today (I've been "craving" white pearls lately):
> earrings - south sea pearl drops
> rings: 14mm south sea, yellow sapphire
> necklace:3 strands of pearls stacked (approx 11mm round strand, 12mm baroque strand, & 14mm coin strand)
> 
> 
> south sea pearl drops (with diamonds in 18k WG)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14mm south sea pearl (with blue diamonds in 18k WG)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yellow & white sapphire ring (in 14k WG)


Thank u for the description in the difference in cuts..,how u said it makes perfect sense. I love emerald and asscher cuts but don't own any.  Also your jewelry is awesome...I love that yellow sapphire!


----------



## advokaitplm

etk123 said:


> Pretty
> 
> Thank you, that's so sweet of you to say! I think we may have similar taste in bling.
> 
> I just pulled out the receipt to see what it's called, it just says "18w diamond mini horseshoe pendant". The SA told me it was platinum, but it's not, it's18k, as per the markings. I just checked.
> I don't remember the exact weight of the diamonds, she told me something around .10. I can't find it on the website anywhere. Maybe it's older? It's a lot bigger than the metro, and the metro has .03 in diamonds, but the price difference was not much. $975 for the Metro, this one was $1200. It's about 12mm wide +/- measuring on an iphone app.
> Here's a few more pics, I really love this little horseshoe! Even my son noticed and told me it was nice hehe. He's 14, so that's big compliments. Hope this helps!




Sorry for all the questions but is the ring in the first picture the T&Co graduated Jazz band?

If so, we have very similar taste in jewelry.


----------



## frick&frack

PurpleLo said:


> Thank u for the description in the difference in cuts..,how u said it makes perfect sense. I love emerald and asscher cuts but don't own any.  Also your jewelry is awesome...I love that yellow sapphire!



you're welcome & thank you!


----------



## skyqueen

PorscheGirl said:


> Emerald cut diamonds sparkle in a different way from round stones. You need to have a very high quality stone because you can see flaws much more easily.
> Mine are F color, internally flawless. So they do reflect light well since they are perfectly clear. They are beautiful, but not flashy. When I was looking I tried on round stones 4ctw and I didn't like the look.
> I like my earrings because you can see right through them. I get compliments on them frequently. And I wear them every day.


 


frick&frack said:


> STUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I saw them first, Frick


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> PBI (politely butting in)...hope that's OK...
> 
> I'd describe RB cut as sparkly,& I'd describe an emerald cut as flashy.  the "sparkle" you get from an EC is more like big flashes when light catches the facets rather than small & frequent twinkles like you get from RB.  I personally love love LOVE emerald & baguette cuts because of those big flashes.  I also love the vintage & art deco look that the bring to my mind.  I guess it's all in what you want...sparkles of light or occasional flashes when the light hits the facets just right.  if you have any rings or anything with baguette accents, that would give you a good real life example of what to expect with emerald cuts.


Glad you are back...we missed your expertise! 
 OK, OK...just trying to butter you up. I want those South Seas pearl drop earrings......................................................:shame:


----------



## skyqueen

etk123 said:


> Yes you do Sky!


 

And you call me an enabler!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

frick&frack said:


> are those smokey quartz earrings?  they're beautiful.



Yes thank you


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> I saw them first, Frick


^lol 




skyqueen said:


> Glad you are back...we missed your expertise!
> OK, OK...just trying to butter you up. I want those South Seas pearl drop earrings......................................................:shame:


^:giggles:


----------



## charlouise

einseine said:


> My new 3-diamond DBTY style necklace!  Love it!!!


wow, wow! such a gorgeous piece!


----------



## mrs moulds

frick&frack said:


> ^classic beauties!  you know, we match (I have a similar combo in WG)
> 
> Now, you and  Miss Skyqueen are my jewelry queens, so, if I have any jewelry like your's, I am truly honored!
> 
> P. S. I've missed you!


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> frick&frack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^classic beauties!  you know, we match (I have a similar combo in WG)
> 
> Now, you and  Miss Skyqueen are my jewelry queens, so, if I have any jewelry like your's, I am truly honored!
> 
> P. S. I've missed you!
> 
> 
> 
> Classic beauties, indeed!
> Great idea for people not ready to upgrade but want a "big" look! Dressy or casual...perfect!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tippie

today i wear: Cartier Love Ring in Whitegold,Tiffany Rubedo Wedding Ring,Cartier Trinity Ring,
Tiffany Sterling Silver Heart Tag Bracelet,Tiffany Sterling Silver Bead Bracelet, Marc Jacobs Watch,Tiffany Sterling Silver Bow Necklace.


----------



## Caz71

Dbty. Wedding band in gold. Diamond studs and black paved mini bow earrings


----------



## mrs moulds

What I am wearing today:
Tiffany's & a bracelet from Nordstrom.
2 carat princess cut diamond earrings in 14K White Gold.
And my wedding rings ( I've shared a picture of them before)


----------



## mrs moulds

Here are the pictures:


----------



## mrs moulds

Bracelets...


----------



## Blossy

My Freshadama strand and bracelet joined to make a 24.5" necklace, with matching leverbacks.


----------



## Blossy

And yes, I know I look like a librarian! Need new glasses...


----------



## Candice0985

Blossy said:


> And yes, I know I look like a librarian! Need new glasses...



I was just going to say I love your glasses!!!


----------



## frick&frack

mrs moulds said:


> Now, you and  Miss Skyqueen are my jewelry queens, so, if I have any jewelry like your's, I am truly honored!
> 
> P. S. I've missed you!


^ I love my jackets...they make any of my studs (gemstones) look dressier & somehow more feminine to me.  I like wearing mine with my pearl studs too.  have you tried yours with other pairs of your earrings?




skyqueen said:


> Classic beauties, indeed!
> Great idea for people not ready to upgrade but want a "big" look! Dressy or casual...perfect!


^EXACTLY!  build upon what you have...less to store 




mrs moulds said:


> Here are the pictures:


^pretty princesses!  I love your wedding stack too.


----------



## Caz71

Blossy said:


> And yes, I know I look like a librarian! Need new glasses...



Are they Gok Wan glasses?


----------



## bags and bijoux

Sunday I wore just my ceramic watch. Monday ceramic watch and blue topaz pendant. Tuesday ceramic watch and Antica Murrina bracelet in the morning, in the afternoon I took the bracelet off and wore my cameo pendant.

Today I am clearing out the jewellery box so I haven't decided what I'm wearing yet.


----------



## Irissy

Wearing my Tiffany DBTY bracelet, Tiffany ring, Coach ring, and Bvlgari bracelet.


----------



## Blossy

Caz71 said:


> Are they Gok Wan glasses?



Nope, Karen Millen.


----------



## mrs moulds

frick&frack said:


> ^ I love my jackets...they make any of my studs (gemstones) look dressier & somehow more feminine to me.  I like wearing mine with my pearl studs too.  have you tried yours with other pairs of your earrings?
> 
> 
> 
> ^EXACTLY!  build upon what you have...less to store
> 
> 
> 
> ^pretty princesses!  I love your wedding stack too.[/QUOTE
> 
> I've tried them with pearl studs, however I find that I like them better with the diamond studs with jackets. I also have ruby jackets too, but, I don't wear them as much.
> And thank you for compliment on my princess cut earrings. I am trying to bump up my jewelry game!


----------



## bags and bijoux

Today has been boring. Just my watch.


----------



## Threshold

These...


----------



## HauteRN

Threshold said:


> These...



Oooooohhhhh!!! Where is the turquoise from..the color is gorgeous!? Beautiful pieces!


----------



## Threshold

HauteRN said:


> Oooooohhhhh!!! Where is the turquoise from..the color is gorgeous!? Beautiful pieces!



Thank you!  The turquoise comes from somewhere in the Middle East, I'm guessing.  My husband bought the set when he was in Turkey on business a few years ago.  They were crafted by a brother-in-law of a friend/associate.  We're hoping they're doing well.  Calls can't get through very well.  So I decided to wear these today, and send good thoughts.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Kept it simple today:

Ears: diamond studs

Left hand/wrist: wedding set, Tag Heuer Aquaracer with diamond markers/MOP face

Right hand: Bvlgari B Zero.1 ring in YG


----------



## etk123

Blossy said:


> My Freshadama strand and bracelet joined to make a 24.5" necklace, with matching leverbacks.


What a great set of pearls! They're so pretty and versatile, you have such great options!!


Threshold said:


> These...



Wow turquoise! Would love modeling pics of the earrings!


----------



## Threshold

etk123 said:


> Wow turquoise! Would love modeling pics of the earrings!



Ahhhh, but then I would have to steal my own soul just to please.


----------



## skyqueen

threshold said:


> these...



wow!


----------



## bex285




----------



## princessLIL

This is what I m wearing on my right wrist


----------



## princessLIL

My left wrist


----------



## frick&frack

mrs moulds said:


> I've tried them with pearl studs, however I find that I like them better with the diamond studs with jackets. I also have ruby jackets too, but, I don't wear them as much.
> And thank you for compliment on my princess cut earrings. I am trying to bump up my jewelry game!


^you have ruby jackets too?  I bet they're gorgeous.




Threshold said:


> These...


^beautiful turquoise!  love the simplicity of them with the high karat gold settings.


----------



## Threshold

frick&frack said:


> ^beautiful turquoise!  love the simplicity of them with the high karat gold settings.



Thank you!  I think I _may _have found a bracelet to set them off.


----------



## mousdioufe

Today stack


----------



## ann34

I love to add some color to my summer outfits, today I am wearing, 
White shirt, white skinny jeans, purple leather ballet flats and my favorite earrings from abasvalley.com, amethyst and lemon quartz gold hoops.


----------



## yuan0620

Wearing my new bangle from CC Skye!


----------



## plakaben

here is my I wore today the pandora bracelet


----------



## Caz71

Tiffany oval link. Charm. Fake cz stone. Its huge


----------



## bex285

yuan0620 said:


> Wearing my new bangle from CC Skye!
> View attachment 2222536



Love this


----------



## bucha

My diamond pavé heart pendant in white gold and my new Tiffany bottle pendant in gold.


----------



## Threshold

These, by Omer...


----------



## Candice0985

bucha said:


> My diamond pavé heart pendant in white gold and my new Tiffany bottle pendant in gold.
> View attachment 2225005



the bottle looks so cool on you!


----------



## Ali7364

My white gold wedding set and this fun lampwork bead bracelet.


----------



## skyqueen

bucha said:


> My diamond pavé heart pendant in white gold and my new Tiffany bottle pendant in gold.
> View attachment 2225005


Love the Tiffany bottle...always wondered what they looked like on. 
Thanks!


----------



## mrs moulds

1.0 carat diamond studs set in 14k yellow gold along with 1.0 carat ruby jackets also set in 14k yellow gold.


----------



## frick&frack

mrs moulds said:


> 1.0 carat diamond studs set in 14k yellow gold along with 1.0 carat ruby jackets also set in 14k yellow gold.



LOVE your ruby jackets!


----------



## bucha

Candice0985 said:


> the bottle looks so cool on you!





skyqueen said:


> Love the Tiffany bottle...always wondered what they looked like on.
> Thanks!



Thank you! I can't wait to wear it with a flower!


----------



## mrs moulds

frick&frack said:


> LOVE your ruby jackets!


 

Thank you


----------



## Tinn3rz

Wedding band and diamond studs


----------



## mrs moulds

I've had these earrings for a while, however, I don't wear them a lot for I think that they are to flashy. But, I am stepping out of my comfort zone and is wearing them more often. I think I've posted a picture before. There princess cut, 2.0 carat in 14k white gold VS1 and grade H in color.


----------



## ChiChi143

Diamond studs, wedding set, eternity band, bead bracelets


----------



## LocksAndKeys

Tiffany Wide Lock Ring in Yellow Gold 
Tiffany Wide Somerset Ring in Sterling Silver
Tiffany 10mm Bead Bracelet in Sterling Silver


----------



## advokaitplm

mrs moulds said:


> I've had these earrings for a while, however, I don't wear them a lot for I think that they are to flashy. But, I am stepping out of my comfort zone and is wearing them more often. I think I've posted a picture before. There princess cut, 2.0 carat in 14k white gold VS1 and grade H in color.



These are beautiful; would love to see a modeling shot! Where are they from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond studs, Hearts on Fire Fulfillment pendant, wedding set, Tag Heuer Aquaracer watch with MOP face/diamonds, platinum diamond full eternity band as right hand ring


----------



## mrs moulds

advokaitplm said:


> These are beautiful; would love to see a modeling shot! Where are they from if you don't mind me asking?


 

Thank you!

And no, I don't mind you asking where they came from.

My hubby purchased them in Los Angeles at the Jewelry District in Downtown Los Angeles a few years ago. You really can get great deals there.  

I will take a modeling picture for you later today ( I'm at work  )


----------



## advokaitplm

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And no, I don't mind you asking where they came from.
> 
> My hubby purchased them in Los Angeles at the Jewelry District in Downtown Los Angeles a few years ago. You really can get great deals there.
> 
> I will take a modeling picture for you later today ( I'm at work  )



Where is the jewelry district in LA? I've always wanted to visit CA but haven't had the chance yet--when I go I'm definitely going to make a trip over to the JD now!


----------



## mrs moulds

advokaitplm said:


> Where is the jewelry district in LA? I've always wanted to visit CA but haven't had the chance yet--when I go I'm definitely going to make a trip over to the JD now!



Once you go, you will never be the same. The LA jewerly district is located downtown Los Angeles between 5th -7th street on Broadway and Hill streets( Not to far from the Staple Center ) There are some stores you can just walk in and for expensive jewerly, there are locations that are more secure 

Trust me, when you go, you will never purchase jewerly any where else


----------



## Vix74

Every day I wear huggie hoop earrings, chain with cross, all in 14k white gold, along with white gold bangle, rose gold bangle, and a D & G watch.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I'm wearing:

Ears: Diamond studs

Neck:  Tiffany mini bow pendant in RG

Left hand/wrist:  Cartier Love cuff in YG, wedding set

Right hand/wrist: Tag Aquaracer with MOP face/diamonds, Cartier Trinity ring


----------



## advokaitplm

mrs moulds said:


> Once you go, you will never be the same. The LA jewerly district is located downtown Los Angeles between 5th -7th street on Broadway and Hill streets( Not to far from the Staple Center ) There are some stores you can just walk in and for expensive jewerly, there are locations that are more secure
> 
> Trust me, when you go, you will never purchase jewerly any where else



How are the prices versus quality? I really need to go now!


----------



## Machick333

My new tiffany olive branch ring  yG 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And always my love and Tiffany link bracelets with my diamond RHR


----------



## CATEYES

Machick333 said:


> My new tiffany olive branch ring  yG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236237
> 
> 
> And always my love and Tiffany link bracelets with my diamond RHR
> View attachment 2236242


Love this ring!!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Today I wore:

14k yg hoops in my 1st hole
Diamond studs in my 2nd and 3rd
Yg tone MK Lexington watch
14k yg wedding band (I scratched the baby with my ering, had to take it off)


----------



## ginger123

Love the olive branch ring! And your link bracelet, too--


----------



## BreadnGem

Machick333 said:


> My new tiffany olive branch ring  yG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236237
> 
> 
> And always my love and Tiffany link bracelets with my diamond RHR
> View attachment 2236242



The Tiffany ring is so pretty!


----------



## wintersong

My tiffany heart bracelet ft. my mini pochette lol! &#10084;


----------



## Candice0985

my new vca mop sweet bracelet, thanks to a lovely tpf member  hope you are enjoying your new necklace 

i'm also wearing my tiffany YG dbty in 0.42 I love this necklace! I was tempted to buy the diamond soleste round pendant but I am enjoying this necklace so much that I didn't want to rush the purchase...it'll be there when i'm ready!






pardon the washroom photoshoot it's really dark and rainy here today and my living room wasn't too bright!


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> my new vca mop sweet bracelet, thanks to a lovely tpf member  hope you are enjoying your new necklace
> 
> i'm also wearing my tiffany YG dbty in 0.42 I love this necklace! I was tempted to buy the diamond soleste round pendant but I am enjoying this necklace so much that I didn't want to rush the purchase...it'll be there when i'm ready!
> View attachment 2236919
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236920
> 
> 
> pardon the washroom photoshoot it's really dark and rainy here today and my living room wasn't too bright!



Oh it's so pretty! Really it's the perfect complement to your already dreamy dainty bracelet collection! Looks great!


----------



## Machick333

CATEYES said:


> Love this ring!!!!





ginger123 said:


> Love the olive branch ring! And your link bracelet, too--





BreadnGem said:


> The Tiffany ring is so pretty!



thanks ladies


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> Oh it's so pretty! Really it's the perfect complement to your already dreamy dainty bracelet collection! Looks great!



thanks etk, the sweet collection is so hard to find in store in Canada. there's a 6 to 9 month waiting list at Birks (VCA authorized dealer). 

this MOP has nice pink, green, and purple flashes in it!


----------



## BreadnGem

Candice0985 said:


> my new vca mop sweet bracelet, thanks to a lovely tpf member  hope you are enjoying your new necklace
> 
> i'm also wearing my tiffany YG dbty in 0.42 I love this necklace! I was tempted to buy the diamond soleste round pendant but I am enjoying this necklace so much that I didn't want to rush the purchase...it'll be there when i'm ready!
> View attachment 2236919
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236920
> 
> 
> pardon the washroom photoshoot it's really dark and rainy here today and my living room wasn't too bright!



Congrats on your new bracelet. Very pretty!


----------



## karo

Machick333 said:


> My new tiffany olive branch ring  yG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236237
> 
> 
> And always my love and Tiffany link bracelets with my diamond RHR
> View attachment 2236242


Love your new ring! It's gorgeous. Love your right hand jewelry too.


----------



## Kissmark

Machick333 said:


> My new tiffany olive branch ring  yG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236237
> 
> 
> And always my love and Tiffany link bracelets with my diamond RHR
> View attachment 2236242



Oooooh i love this look! Where is the diamond rhr from?


----------



## Candice0985

BreadnGem said:


> Congrats on your new bracelet. Very pretty!



thanks breadngem! I'm enjoying trying different bracelet combinations


----------



## bags and bijoux

Yesterday and today I have been wearing my Rowan enamelled from Sheila Fleet in sage green enamel with moonstone.


----------



## mrs moulds

advokaitplm said:


> How are the prices versus quality? I really need to go now!



Oh yes, the price vs quality is very completive just due to the fact a you are dealing with a family opened business or the diamond broker yourself which reduce the amount of over head and staff. So the discounts our passed to you. As I mentioned before, there are some low end and high end boutiques. The high end are more secure and do not mind if you bring some with you that is knowledgable about diamond to help you out.
I"I been purchasing jewelry from the jewelry mart for at least 25 years. That is one thing that I miss not having in Georgia, to purchase jewelry you are pretty much have to go to a Jared"s or G Geller or Tiffiany's and you don't get much wiggle room.


----------



## mrs moulds

Having a blah day.  Only wearing my Tiffany"s toggle and hearts bracelets.


----------



## Candice0985

today i'm wearing:
these on my left wrist:


my diamond studs and my tiffany YG dbty 0.42- I've taken Skyqueen's advice and wear it on it's own instead of layered with the 0.08 

outfit:
Wilfrid mint cardigan
Club Monaco purple ruffle blouse
Pink Tartan black skirt- my absolute favorite designer for dresses and skirts!
and miu miu jewelled ballet flats


----------



## Candice0985

Candice0985 said:


> today i'm wearing:
> these on my left wrist:
> View attachment 2241869
> 
> my diamond studs and my tiffany YG dbty 0.42- I've taken Skyqueen's advice and wear it on it's own instead of layered with the 0.08
> 
> outfit:
> Wilfrid mint cardigan
> Club Monaco purple ruffle blouse
> Pink Tartan black skirt- my absolute favorite designer for dresses and skirts!
> and miu miu jewelled ballet flats



I'm wearing basically the same jewellery minus the Cartier baby love and the bluenile diamond bar, in exchange I put on my yellow diamond ring 

outfit:
Club Monaco black dress with Japanese flower print
Jeffrey Campbell black smoking flats with studs
80 denier tights- because it's raining and I hate showing leg at work!


I took this with my blackberry Q10, did a not bad job!


----------



## bags and bijoux

Yesterday and today I have been wearing my amber ring stacked with my orbit ring and my amber pendant on 20" chain all sterling silver


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Good morning ladies! I have a heavy, messy stack today! 
2 x tiffany RTT bead bracelets
1 x pandora bracelet
1 x pandora lariat


----------



## bags and bijoux

Yesterday and today's jewellery. Depending on the weather I may wear these pieces all weekend.

Sheila Fleet pentlant pendant from the North Sea collection
5 strand sterling silver snake bracelet
sterling silve bangle
white and blue topaz ring
Pulsar ceramic and stainless steel watch


----------



## Caz71

My ss dbty and rtt bead blue heart. New buys. Love!!


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> My ss dbty and rtt bead blue heart. New buys. Love!!



Nice! Did u have to shorten both bracelets? Does the diamond in the dbty stay on top of ur wrist?


----------



## skyqueen

Candice0985 said:


> I'm wearing basically the same jewellery minus the Cartier baby love and the bluenile diamond bar, in exchange I put on my yellow diamond ring
> 
> outfit:
> Club Monaco black dress with Japanese flower print
> Jeffrey Campbell black smoking flats with studs
> 80 denier tights- because it's raining and I hate showing leg at work!
> View attachment 2244766
> 
> I took this with my blackberry Q10, did a not bad job!


Just love that ring!!!


----------



## alice87




----------



## Candice0985

skyqueen said:


> Just love that ring!!!



 thanks SQ I'm horrible at taking decent pictures!


----------



## frick&frack

alice87 said:


> View attachment 2248057



gorgeous baroque pearls!  are they spice pearls?


----------



## Caz71

BreadnGem said:


> Nice! Did u have to shorten both bracelets? Does the diamond in the dbty stay on top of ur wrist?



The.bead is small size. The dbty - Will take to my local Tiff on friday to shorten. Its too big. I will prob just wear it as a single no layers as I can see it would get hidden under the beads.


----------



## Annanson0306

A gift from my husband &#128536;


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> I'm wearing basically the same jewellery minus the Cartier baby love and the bluenile diamond bar, in exchange I put on my yellow diamond ring
> 
> outfit:
> Club Monaco black dress with Japanese flower print
> Jeffrey Campbell black smoking flats with studs
> 80 denier tights- because it's raining and I hate showing leg at work!
> View attachment 2244766
> 
> I took this with my blackberry Q10, did a not bad job!


So beautiful!!!!! First time I've seen a close up pic, it's perfect!


Caz71 said:


> My ss dbty and rtt bead blue heart. New buys. Love!!


Love both!


----------



## lifestylekitty

bags and bijoux said:


> Yesterday and today I have been wearing my Rowan enamelled from Sheila Fleet in sage green enamel with moonstone.
> 
> View attachment 2241542



So pretty!


----------



## bags and bijoux

lifestylekitty said:


> So pretty!



Thank you.


----------



## ginger123

Annanson--so lovely! Nothing beats the richness of gold--is is 18k?


----------



## alice87

frick&frack said:


> gorgeous baroque pearls!  are they spice pearls?



I don't know, I just bought them as baroque. Thanks!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

New initial pendant 's' in 18k YG from Astley Clarke - this was a bit of a bargain in their sale and I love it  Here is a pic of it worn on its own today but I'm looking forward to layering it with a three stone DBTY in YG when it is made by my jeweller!

I'm also wearing diamond huggies in YG and Cartier Love cuff in YG today.


----------



## splashinstella

today's jewels!


----------



## amrx87

No pix but im wearing my ering my blue yurman confetti ring and my london blue topaz infinity yurman earrigs


----------



## Candice0985

Onebagtoomany said:


> New initial pendant 's' in 18k YG from Astley Clarke - this was a bit of a bargain in their sale and I love it  Here is a pic of it worn on its own today but I'm looking forward to layering it with a three stone DBTY in YG when it is made by my jeweller!
> 
> I'm also wearing diamond huggies in YG and Cartier Love cuff in YG today.





splashinstella said:


> today's jewels!



looks great!

i'm wearing my new daily staples

tiffany dbty 0.42 necklace YG
van cleef sweet MOP clover bracelet
blue nile YG diamond bar bracelet
1.5 ctw diamond studs


----------



## bags and bijoux

The past few days I have been wearing ceramic watch, Sheila Fleet Pentland pendant, bangle, bracelet and blue and white topaz ring. All jewellery is sterling silver.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I'm wearing an aquamarine pendant set in YG (my birthstone) Cartier Love cuff in YG and Cartier Trinity ring


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cuff and ring:


----------



## sneezz

My new puzzle earrings.


----------



## Caz71

sneezz said:


> My new puzzle earrings.



Ahh how cute!


----------



## wintersong

keeping it simple for a dinner party with tiffany hearts&#128522;


----------



## Caz71

wintersong said:


> View attachment 2255921
> View attachment 2255922
> 
> 
> keeping it simple for a dinner party with tiffany hearts&#128522;



Beauty!!!


----------



## advokaitplm

sneezz said:


> My new puzzle earrings.



Super cute! Where are they from?


----------



## sneezz

advokaitplm said:


> Super cute! Where are they from?



Thanks! I got them on sale from Nordstrom online. It's sold out now.

And thanks *Caz71*!


----------



## MyDogTink

Taking a picture of your right hand is so difficult! I don't get to wear this ring often


----------



## HauteRN

MyDogTink said:


> Taking a picture of your right hand is so difficult! I don't get to wear this ring often
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256786



That's gorgeous! Jade, amethyst, & peridot?


----------



## Love Of My Life

18kt gold wedding band by Pomellato, Patek watch....


----------



## MyDogTink

HauteRN said:


> That's gorgeous! Jade, amethyst, & peridot?



Thanks. It's lavendar jade, amethyst and diamond. I have the matching earrings (much smaller) too.


----------



## frick&frack

MyDogTink said:


> Thanks. It's lavendar jade, amethyst and diamond. I have the matching earrings (much smaller) too.



it's beautiful!


----------



## HauteRN

MyDogTink said:


> Thanks. It's lavendar jade, amethyst and diamond. I have the matching earrings (much smaller) too.



Beautiful! Reminds me of a ring I admired in Gumps


----------



## MyDogTink

HauteRN said:


> Beautiful! Reminds me of a ring I admired in Gumps



Thanks HauteRN - got it at a local jeweler but I forgot about how lovely Gumps is until you mentioned it. You could be causing trouble here now that I have Gumps on my mind!!


----------



## MyDogTink

frick&frack said:


> it's beautiful!


Thanks. I always love looking at your beautiful rings!


----------



## frick&frack

MyDogTink said:


> Thanks. I always love looking at your beautiful rings!


well, thank you too


----------



## Annanson0306

Ring for my last finger (&#3665;>&#9697;<&#3665


----------



## DiaDiva

Wearing my Bulgari watch and ring.


----------



## tictac43

Tag Heuer two tone SSL Links watch!!


----------



## skyqueen

8 tcw Tennis necklace layered with RC amethyst/diamond necklace.
Recycling old stuff


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> 8 tcw Tennis necklace layered with RC amethyst/diamond necklace.
> Recycling old stuff



STUNNING!!!  they look beautiful together


----------



## BreadnGem

skyqueen said:


> 8 tcw Tennis necklace layered with RC amethyst/diamond necklace.
> Recycling old stuff



Skyqueen, your tennis necklace is just WOW!


----------



## BreadnGem

A Tiffany day for me: rtt heart tag bracelet, bow necklace & bow earrings. Also my Baby G watch cos i had to make a trip to the supermarket in the rain and i dont want to have to worry about my watch.


----------



## longevity

How fun!  I am wearing white terry cloth pants (it's one of those days), black tank top, plat. wedding rings, white gold and diamond pave huggies, mens Baume & Mercier Capeland black face watch, and a 1930's deco navette ring that is too big for my finger but I can resist.  I just got it!!  

Alexis, Longevity Jewelry


----------



## MyDogTink

frick&frack said:


> STUNNING!!!  they look beautiful together


That diamond necklace is GORGEOUS. I would never get tired of recycling it.


----------



## CGORO2

today I'm wearing my kelly double tour bracelet, Marc Jacobs cuff and cartier love ring


----------



## whatsnext

Cartier diamants legers
?an cleef vintage alhambra
Tiffany wedding band and ering

Casual shopping day


----------



## whatsnext

Oops forgot to attached pic


----------



## EMDOC

I wear a DBTY bracelet everyday, but I purchased another Tiffany&Co bracelet recently that will also be a daily staple- the adorable LOVE bracelet 18kt yellow gold. Also yellow gold pyramid studs from Bloomingdales.


----------



## Annanson0306

My favourite ring ; I wear it everyday . &#10047;&#3642;&#10047;&#3642;&#10047;&#3642;&#10047;&#3642;&#10047;&#3642;(&#9697;&#8255;&#9697;&#3642;*)&#10084;&#3642;&#12290;


----------



## mousdioufe

Jewellery of the night


----------



## mousdioufe

Other side


----------



## BreadnGem

mousdioufe said:


> Jewellery of the night



Oh wow! That watch is really blingy


----------



## bags and bijoux

Today white amethyst pendant and silver bracelet/bangle layered.


----------



## Annanson0306

Today I choose rose gold DBTY to match my gold bracelet .


----------



## Caz71

Annanson0306 said:


> View attachment 2265774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I choose rose gold DBTY to match my gold bracelet .



Verynice@


----------



## Annanson0306

Caz71 said:


> Verynice@



Thanks Caz71 &#128522;


----------



## HauteRN

Just these two bands as a wedding band...casual


----------



## frick&frack

mousdioufe said:


> Jewellery of the night


^LOVE your blingy technomarine!


----------



## restricter

It's an Hermes day, paired with a Jack Vartanian handcuff necklace.


----------



## skyqueen

restricter said:


> It's an Hermes day, paired with a Jack Vartanian handcuff necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2269964


LOVE the JV handcuff necklace! Perfect layering.......................


----------



## Candice0985

restricter said:


> It's an Hermes day, paired with a Jack Vartanian handcuff necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2269964



Hi Restricter! how have you been? how's the kitties?

love these together! perfect layering


----------



## Onebagtoomany

restricter said:


> It's an Hermes day, paired with a Jack Vartanian handcuff necklace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2269964




Love this!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing my Tiff rose gold mini bow pendant today


----------



## Onebagtoomany

With a Cartier rose gold Love ring stacked with a diamond eternity ring on my right hand...


----------



## Onebagtoomany

And lastly diamond halo stud earrings set in WG


----------



## restricter

Hiya Candice and Skyqueen!!!  The kittehs are good.  Puffy's been busy over in the shoe forum but she also did some damage at Ippolita.  Work's been keeping me very busy, too.

How have you both been?


----------



## Caz71

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my Tiff rose gold mini bow pendant today



Beautiful never seen rose gold modelled. Thanx


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Caz71 said:


> Beautiful never seen rose gold modelled. Thanx



Thanks Caz! I love rose gold


----------



## Candice0985

restricter said:


> Hiya Candice and Skyqueen!!!  The kittehs are good.  Puffy's been busy over in the shoe forum but she also did some damage at Ippolita.  Work's been keeping me very busy, too.
> 
> How have you both been?



I've been good! I have a new job I've been with for 3 months now and loving it....btw I'm going to be in NYC for a trade show August 16th to 22nd...i'm finally coming 

Puffy is an amazing shopper, such fine taste in jewellery!


----------



## BreadnGem

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my Tiff rose gold mini bow pendant today



Very pretty. Your blouse has little bows on it too, how cute!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

BreadnGem said:


> Very pretty. Your blouse has little bows on it too, how cute!!


 
Thanks! It is a dress actually and funnily enough I was wearing the bow pendant on the day I bought it and thought they looked so cute together!


----------



## bags and bijoux

Today's jewellery

lapis lazuli and moonstone stacking rings sterling silver
Tissot PR100 watch
Diamond journey pendant white gold


----------



## Caz71

Love the color.


----------



## Caz71

Tiffany hearts


----------



## aw0516

EMDOC said:


> I wear a DBTY bracelet everyday, but I purchased another Tiffany&Co bracelet recently that will also be a daily staple- the adorable LOVE bracelet 18kt yellow gold. Also yellow gold pyramid studs from Bloomingdales.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2263141
> View attachment 2263143


I love your love bracelet. Thanks for modeling pic.


----------



## stmary

Caz71 said:


> Tiffany hearts



I love the bead bracelet stack. Cute!


----------



## bags and bijoux

Sunday 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sheila Fleet Pentland pendant
Alison Moore ring stack lapis and moonstone
Tissot PR 100

Monday 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Tissot PR 100
Amethyst pendant 9ct white gold
Amethyst ring


----------



## a.norris

Pink sapphire and diamond engagement ring with diamond band
Diamond studs
Diamond solitaire pendent
Rolex


----------



## cherrycookies

My wedding band though I am irritated looking at it now


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

My Alex Monroe bumblebee necklace in rose gold.


----------



## skyqueen

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> My Alex Monroe bumblebee necklace in rose gold.



Love it!


----------



## Blossy

My new (preloved) yellow gold and diamond vine earrings - ebay find


----------



## PurpleLo

cherrycookies said:


> My wedding band though I am irritated looking at it now


Why?


----------



## Audrey_S

My new Cartier Love Cuff...love it!!


----------



## georgethompson1

My today's dress- Black top with light blue jeans with black gems bracelet and earings


----------



## Blossy

Another eBay find - sterling and amethyst bracelet.


----------



## cherrycookies

PurpleLo said:


> Why?



Only at that moment when posting but all is fine now LOL 
We all have our good & bad days


----------



## J.A.N.

Recently acquired pieces
9ct gold clours of toumaline ring
9ct gold ruby, sapphire+diam ring


----------



## einseine

I wore these today.
Onyx vintage alhambra 5-motif bracelet & sweet studs, gray mop sweet necklace, Cartier dldc bracelet & Tiffany soleste.


----------



## xblackxstarx

einseine said:


> I wore these today.
> Onyx vintage alhambra 5-motif bracelet & sweet studs, gray mop sweet necklace, Cartier dldc bracelet & Tiffany soleste.


Would you mind posting photos layering your Cartier diamond bracelet it's gorgeous I'm considering this piece myself  I also love your perlee and Cartier bangle stack btw gorgeous! X


----------



## karo

This is what I wear today - and everyday lately


----------



## wintersong

my tiffany bow ring


----------



## einseine

xblackxstarx said:


> Would you mind posting photos layering your Cartier diamond bracelet it's gorgeous I'm considering this piece myself  I also love your perlee and Cartier bangle stack btw gorgeous! X


 
Hi xblackxstarx!!!  These pics are from stock.

  I wear my 7-diamond dldc in PG on my right wrist 24/7.  When I go out I normally stack 5-motif vintage alhambra in onyx, and wear PG Perlee on my left arm with the watch.  I have stopped wearing WG 4-diamond Love because I don't really love the size(17).  Perlee is 17.5, which is perfect for me!  To be honest, Cartier's dldc might be too low profile for its price (now over $6,000!!!).  I don't regret purchasing it and I really love it!!!!!  But, no one notices it.  It really looks bigger & has presence in the pics (IMO).


----------



## restricter

A lil something I picked up at lunch.  It's a vintage piece, super heavy and so pretty.   Looks great with my PJs.


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> My new 3-diamond DBTY style necklace!  Love it!!!



Obsessed!!! May I ask what's the ctw? I might end up wanting to recycle a gold necklace I have... Love how graceful it looks on you!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> Obsessed!!! May I ask what's the ctw? I might end up wanting to recycle a gold necklace I have... Love how graceful it looks on you!


 
LVoeletters!!!:kiss:
I truley, highly recommend this style!  The 3-diamond dbty style bracelet was nice, but, the diamonds are much much more noticeable and sparkly when worn as a necklace!  Each diamond is around 0.4.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Thank you for your reply 
In your photos the diamond dldc does appear to be quite noticeable and stand out a lot , I just love the entire look of it and how the Cartier logo dangles its really unique compared to say the Tiffany DBTY 
Would you say it is similar in size to the Tiffany DBTY? That's if you have ever seen the DBTY from Tiffany to compare
The way your wearing your bracelets sounds perfect 
Though it's a shame about the love not being able to fit you how you'd like  as it looks stunning on you 
I have been thinking about one day purchasing the perlee another member here introduced me to it and I love it  x



einseine said:


> Hi xblackxstarx!!!  These pics are from stock.
> 
> I wear my 7-diamond dldc in PG on my right wrist 24/7.  When I go out I normally stack 5-motif vintage alhambra in onyx, and wear PG Perlee on my left arm with the watch.  I have stopped wearing WG 4-diamond Love because I don't really love the size(17).  Perlee is 17.5, which is perfect for me!  To be honest, Cartier's dldc might be too low profile for its price (now over $6,000!!!).  I don't regret purchasing it and I really love it!!!!!  But, no one notices it.  It really looks bigger & has presence in the pics (IMO).


----------



## xblackxstarx

As I replied via my notifications I hadn't seen the photos wow these are TDF seriously to me me this is perfection ..... Oh no now I need the dldc and perlee and a WG love .... I just seriously love this photo thank you!!! 
I have a dream stack in mind then a photo like this completely throws me off but in a good way as I was planning to save up for the RG Daytona and was debating whether for me it was worth it but I'm convinced it's not I could save up for pieces like yours with that kind of money and be so much happier
I think I just want the watch or think I want it because it looks good on others and celebs but I tried on the SS version and it didn't do anything for me
There wasn't those butterflies you know you get when you know a piece is the one iykwim ( I probably sound insane but jewelry gives me a buzz ) 
Thank you for the photos  x



einseine said:


> Hi xblackxstarx!!!  These pics are from stock.
> 
> I wear my 7-diamond dldc in PG on my right wrist 24/7.  When I go out I normally stack 5-motif vintage alhambra in onyx, and wear PG Perlee on my left arm with the watch.  I have stopped wearing WG 4-diamond Love because I don't really love the size(17).  Perlee is 17.5, which is perfect for me!  To be honest, Cartier's dldc might be too low profile for its price (now over $6,000!!!).  I don't regret purchasing it and I really love it!!!!!  But, no one notices it.  It really looks bigger & has presence in the pics (IMO).


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I am wearing diamond huggie hoops in YG as a change from diamond studs:


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Plus Cartier Love cuff and Bvlgari B.Zero1 ring on my right hand, both in YG:


----------



## Caz71

Onebagtoomany said:


> Today I am wearing diamond huggie hoops in YG as a change from diamond studs:



I sold my huggies. I am missing them


----------



## PurpleLo

Simple today.


----------



## J.A.N.

einseine said:


> Hi xblackxstarx!!!  These pics are from stock.
> 
> I wear my 7-diamond dldc in PG on my right wrist 24/7.  When I go out I normally stack 5-motif vintage alhambra in onyx, and wear PG Perlee on my left arm with the watch.  I have stopped wearing WG 4-diamond Love because I don't really love the size(17).  Perlee is 17.5, which is perfect for me!  To be honest, Cartier's dldc might be too low profile for its price (now over $6,000!!!).  I don't regret purchasing it and I really love it!!!!!  But, no one notices it.  It really looks bigger & has presence in the pics (IMO).


WOW ab stunning combination very classy i like it xxxxxx
I would def notice it ab gorgeous.


----------



## Caz71

PurpleLo said:


> Simple today.



Beauty


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Caz71 said:


> I sold my huggies. I am missing them



What were yours like? It took me ages to find these, I wanted ones that hug really close to the ear.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

PurpleLo said:


> Simple today.



Simple but so pretty


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> I sold my huggies. I am missing them





Onebagtoomany said:


> What were yours like? It took me ages to find these, I wanted ones that hug really close to the ear.



Caz - funny u should say that. I am debating whether to sell mine. I like how they look but for some reason, i tend to lose hoop earrings more easily than studs so thought i shd sell them before i lose them. But not sure if i'll regret if i sell.

Mine looks very similar to yours, Onebagtoomany, except in wg. I wonder if i shd sell mine. I'm always worried n paranoid when i wear them so i hardly do.


----------



## dianahuang

Hermes Rivale orange phw + cartier love ring in RG



Also Balenciaga cuff anthra RGGH + kids' gold bracelet ( i have tiny wrist so regular bracelet will loose on me. This baby bracelet really fits me well  )


----------



## Annanson0306

Rose Gold DBTY match with Lavender Jade Bangle .


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Annanson0306 said:


> View attachment 2257626
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ring for my last finger (&#3665;>&#9697;<&#3665



This is cute! Where is it from?


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Annanson0306 said:


> View attachment 2282294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Gold DBTY match with Lavender Jade Bangle .



How much did you purchase your rg dbty for?


----------



## Annanson0306

Firstfullsteps said:


> This is cute! Where is it from?



Hi , I brought from Poh Heng jewellery shop at Singapore .


----------



## Annanson0306

firstfullsteps said:


> how much did you purchase your rg dbty for?



$895 &#128522;


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing my Hearts on Fire Fulfillment pendant today in WG on the shortest length (16"):


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Plus half carat ttcw diamond studs in WG, I wear these pretty much everyday


----------



## Onebagtoomany

BreadnGem said:


> Caz - funny u should say that. I am debating whether to sell mine. I like how they look but for some reason, i tend to lose hoop earrings more easily than studs so thought i shd sell them before i lose them. But not sure if i'll regret if i sell.
> 
> Mine looks very similar to yours, Onebagtoomany, except in wg. I wonder if i shd sell mine. I'm always worried n paranoid when i wear them so i hardly do.



Since you like the look of them could you maybe speak to a jeweller to see if the clasp can be changed to make them more secure? It seems a shame to sell them, I'm sure the jeweller can work something out. My mum has had a vintage pearl strand her dad gave her in the 60s restrung and a new 18k gold clasp added as the old one was really flimsy and I was always terrified of wearing the pearls in case they came apart (she gave me the strand a few years ago but it stayed in my jewellery box as I was so scared of damaging it ). I would definitely speak to a jeweller about a way to make your huggies more secure, nothing worse than selling something which you regret later...


----------



## PurpleLo

@ caz and onebag: thanks guys!


----------



## PurpleLo

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my Hearts on Fire Fulfillment pendant today in WG on the shortest length (16"):


This necklace is amazing. What is the carat weight? It looks substantial and delicate at the same time.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

PurpleLo said:


> This necklace is amazing. What is the carat weight? It looks substantial and delicate at the same time.



Thanks!  Believe it or not the carat weight is 'only' 0.25 - but because it is a cluster pendant it looks much more than that. I love how from a distance it looks like a larger solitaire but up close you can see the pretty cluster design  It can also be worn at either 16" or 18" which is nice for layering.


----------



## BreadnGem

Onebagtoomany said:


> Since you like the look of them could you maybe speak to a jeweller to see if the clasp can be changed to make them more secure? It seems a shame to sell them, I'm sure the jeweller can work something out. My mum has had a vintage pearl strand her dad gave her in the 60s restrung and a new 18k gold clasp added as the old one was really flimsy and I was always terrified of wearing the pearls in case they came apart (she gave me the strand a few years ago but it stayed in my jewellery box as I was so scared of damaging it ). I would definitely speak to a jeweller about a way to make your huggies more secure, nothing worse than selling something which you regret later...



I did get them tightened but i think the problem might be my hair.....it tend to get caught in hoops more than stud backings.


----------



## wintersong

tiffany wg bow necklace!!


----------



## Caz71

Onebagtoomany said:


> What were yours like? It took me ages to find these, I wanted ones that hug really close to the ear.



Nothing to flash. Id like.some in white gold maybe. I am looking for plain big yg hoops.


----------



## Caz71

wintersong said:


> tiffany wg bow necklace!!
> View attachment 2282949



Its cute. I was in love with bows sooo much. I dont wear my plain anymore. Maybe cos its winter. Sometimes I wanna save up for the diamond one. Maybe i think im getting too old for bows.!!


----------



## skyqueen

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my Hearts on Fire Fulfillment pendant today in WG on the shortest length (16"):



Just love this...perfect length, too!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> Just love this...perfect length, too!



Thanks Skyqueen!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

wintersong said:


> tiffany wg bow necklace!!
> View attachment 2282949



This is so cute - I love it paired with your bow top as well!


----------



## einseine

J.A.N. said:


> WOW ab stunning combination very classy i like it xxxxxx
> I would def notice it ab gorgeous.


 
J.A.N., Thanks!


----------



## spoiledwify

My 2 tone jubilee w/ diamond face Rolex


----------



## Blossy

I'm having a two tone day today


----------



## stmary

This has been sitting in my jewellery box for a while and today I decided to wear it.


----------



## DiaDiva

Yellow trillion diamond ring.


----------



## aw0516

This is what I am wearing today.


----------



## Caz71

aw0516 said:


> This is what I am wearing today.



Luvvvvv!!


----------



## Caz71

Audrey_S said:


> My new Cartier Love Cuff...love it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2278491



Beautiful!


----------



## wintersong

my bow again (;


----------



## aw0516

I lov ur bow. I never thought about getting bow but urs is so lovely.


----------



## Caz71

Loving big hoops at the moment!


----------



## Caz71

Goldy hoops


----------



## BreadnGem

wintersong said:


> my bow again (;
> View attachment 2292722


 
Really like how this looks on u. It has a lot of presence altho it is supposed to be "mini" size


----------



## wintersong

BreadnGem said:


> Really like how this looks on u. It has a lot of presence altho it is supposed to be "mini" size



Thank youu so much !!  I was surprised too, because in the case it looks SO tiny but when it's on it shows up beautifully!


----------



## Thankful

deleted


----------



## Sawyer_

I'm wearing my Sydney Evan "live" necklace, as a reminder to keep doing so.


----------



## Caz71

Sawyer_ said:


> I'm wearing my Sydney Evan "live" necklace, as a reminder to keep doing so.



thats so pretty!


----------



## BreadnGem

Sawyer_ said:


> I'm wearing my Sydney Evan "live" necklace, as a reminder to keep doing so.



So pretty! I like the Sydney Evan script. Other jewellers don't seem to make it as nice


----------



## Sawyer_

Caz71 said:


> thats so pretty!



Thank you !



BreadnGem said:


> So pretty! I like the Sydney Evan script. Other jewellers don't seem to make it as nice



Thanks. I love her script too.  So small and delicate


----------



## princessLIL




----------



## princessLIL

Oops.. I m wearing pt tiffany and co key 
On a 18 k wg chain


----------



## BPC

love your key. I wear mine on the same chain..lol

Today I'm wearing my new pink gold Tiffany Atlas pendant, with my old pink gold Tiffany lock.


----------



## aw0516

Oh wow. Never seen these combination but very fancy and cute.


----------



## JOJA

Sawyer_ said:


> I'm wearing my Sydney Evan "live" necklace, as a reminder to keep doing so.



I love this!  I wanted to buy this for the same reason.  It's easy to forget sometimes and the necklace is a pretty reminder!  

Where did you purchase?  I hesitate because no where around me carries her line so I would have to order on her site ~  I usually like seeing it in person first.


----------



## princessLIL

Thank you BPC...Love your atlas of necklace..
Very chic!


----------



## Sawyer_

JOJA said:


> I love this!  I wanted to buy this for the same reason.  It's easy to forget sometimes and the necklace is a pretty reminder!
> 
> Where did you purchase?  I hesitate because no where around me carries her line so I would have to order on her site ~  I usually like seeing it in person first.



Thanks!  I ended up ordering it online because I could only find the "love" necklace in any of the stores that I checked.


----------



## Blossy

Little bracelet stack today


----------



## BreadnGem

BPC said:


> love your key. I wear mine on the same chain..lol
> 
> Today I'm wearing my new pink gold Tiffany Atlas pendant, with my old pink gold Tiffany lock.



I love this lock! Is this the mini size? I wanted this but the store didn't have it so I bought the slightly bigger one in yg. I love mine too but it's just a diff look.


----------



## Caz71

Blossy said:


> Little bracelet stack today



Luv the two tone


----------



## Blossy

Thanks, it's my favorite by far.


----------



## BPC

BreadnGem said:


> I love this lock! Is this the mini size? I wanted this but the store didn't have it so I bought the slightly bigger one in yg. I love mine too but it's just a diff look.



Hi- yes, it's the mini pink gold lock that comes with a chain.


----------



## Candice0985

I bought something to celebrate my first day in New York!

no pics yet because i'm dead tired but I bought the LE cartier trinity bracelet with a pink spinel  
I've wanted this bracelet since it came out in December and seem to have never been able to track one down or was told it was sold out etc....


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Keeping it simple with just pearl studs and YG Love today - hardly wear the pearls these days end forgot how much I like them!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Candice0985 said:


> I bought something to celebrate my first day in New York!
> 
> no pics yet because i'm dead tired but I bought the LE cartier trinity bracelet with a pink spinel
> I've wanted this bracelet since it came out in December and seem to have never been able to track one down or was told it was sold out etc....



Oooh how exciting - can't wait to see pics! What a lovely way to mark your first day in NY too


----------



## skyqueen

I can't wait to see, Candice!


----------



## Mcandy

I use my DY metro cable ring everyday ever since my hubby got it for me. I tend not to overdo in wearing designer items. For example if i wear this ring i would use a simple beaded bracelet and a bangle watch or i forego the bracelet since the ring is too yellow already. One time i wore a yellow gold ring with my yellow bracelet and a tiffany gold necklace and someone actually commented that i look like coming from saudi with so much gold thingy heheh.. So after that i try to be simple.. Im really not a rich person so i dont dress like one or i might attract the wrong people ( e.g thieves). I work hard to save for whatever i like. I hangout with simple people so i should be as simple as possible too. If once in awhile i buy something a little expensive it is not to brag to people but it makes me feel good that i own something i couldnt afford before.


----------



## aw0516

I am the same way. You are awesome.


----------



## princessLIL

Here is what I m wearing today..
Tiffany and Co 18k gold clover key..on a yg
Oval link chain 24 inches


----------



## aw0516

My latest combo. Loving double heart necklace.


----------



## Caz71

aw0516 said:


> My latest combo. Loving double heart necklace.



Cute!


----------



## Caz71

spoiledwify said:


> View attachment 2283623
> 
> 
> My 2 tone jubilee w/ diamond face Rolex











Blossy said:


> Thanks, it's my favorite by far.



Is it Pandora?


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> I bought something to celebrate my first day in New York!
> 
> no pics yet because i'm dead tired but I bought the LE cartier trinity bracelet with a pink spinel
> I've wanted this bracelet since it came out in December and seem to have never been able to track one down or was told it was sold out etc....



OMG you got it!!!!!!!!! WHOOHOOO! This has been a good jewelry week for us lol!


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Ering,wedding ring, yg love ring, yg love cuff and bracelet, diamond earrings and necklace.


----------



## princessLIL

Today I m wearing my tiffany flour de lis 
Platinum key on a 16" pt chain


----------



## LVoeletters

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Ering,wedding ring, yg love ring, yg love cuff and bracelet, diamond earrings and necklace.



This sounds AMAZING... Can you let us drool over some pics?


----------



## LVoeletters

princessLIL said:


> Today I m wearing my tiffany flour de lis
> Platinum key on a 16" pt chain



Love this!!!!! This has def always been one of my favorite Tiffany pieces! It looks great on you


----------



## princessLIL

thank you LVoeletters!!


----------



## ladybug219

Hello everyone!  Maybe you can help me out.  I bought this gold necklace and it has a stamp on it I'm not familiar with.  I figure it's a designer stamp but I don't know if that's the case or what designer it is!!  Maybe it will look familiar to someone...


----------



## etk123

Today


----------



## LVoeletters

I'm sure by now everyone's gotten sick of my atlas pics but I'm wearing the ring and love on one hand, my evil eye and half eternity on the other. My Paloma dove charm on a gold chain and my diamond torque hoop earrings


----------



## princessLIL

Here is what I m wearing today


----------



## LVoeletters

Tippie said:


> today i wear: Cartier Love Ring in Whitegold,Tiffany Rubedo Wedding Ring,Cartier Trinity Ring,
> Tiffany Sterling Silver Heart Tag Bracelet,Tiffany Sterling Silver Bead Bracelet, Marc Jacobs Watch,Tiffany Sterling Silver Bow Necklace.



Sounds lovely!! Do you have pics?? Especially of the rings!


----------



## princessLIL

Oops here it is my RG love ring and the yg wg and RG loves


----------



## lazeny

My wedding ring


----------



## iseebearbears

My everyday bracelets and a tiny bezel diamond necklace


----------



## iseebearbears

couldn't attach more than one image at a time for some reason


----------



## mad_for_chanel

princessLIL said:


> Here is what I m wearing today



Gorgeous !


----------



## Lovefour

princessLIL said:


> Here is what I m wearing today


Love it! Are they all the same size?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My new 1.12 diamond solitaire necklace my DH bought me!!!


----------



## druzy

iseebearbears said:


> My everyday bracelets and a tiny bezel diamond necklace



This is so lovely !


----------



## Mominnetje

My Buddha to Buddha ring! My big love..


----------



## iseebearbears

druzy said:


> This is so lovely !



thank you!


----------



## karo

etk123 said:


> Today



Love your jewelry etk!


----------



## princessLIL

Lovefour yes they are the same size (16)
Mad_for_chanel thank you


----------



## Theren

My wedding set and my ruby bezel ring


----------



## druzy

Wearing my piscean jade ring and Longines watch.


----------



## rachelkitty

First post on the Jewelry Forum! 

YG necklace w/ YG and WG interlocking circles


----------



## princessLIL

Today I m wearing..


----------



## princessLIL

Oops... I m wearing tiffany and co jazz pendant with diamonds
In platinum )


----------



## thenastyangel

My first post on this forum ^^
This my stack of the day!


----------



## Manchoo78

Today I'm wearing diamond studs, Tiffany necklace and bracelet, with a Michele diamond carousel CSX watch


----------



## UKUSLady

Judith Ripka


----------



## LVoeletters

My diamond/gold evil eye is not pictured

Tiffany and Cartier and family jeweler jewelry:


----------



## etk123

karo said:


> Love your jewelry etk!


Thank you karl, you're always so kind!


Theren said:


> My wedding set and my ruby bezel ring
> View attachment 2302773
> 
> View attachment 2302774


Loooove your wedding set with the rose band


princessLIL said:


> Today I m wearing..


I love this pendant


LVoeletters said:


> My diamond/gold evil eye is not pictured
> 
> Tiffany and Cartier and family jeweler jewelry:
> View attachment 2304949
> 
> View attachment 2304950


Beautiful


----------



## Theren

etk123 said:


> Thank you karl, you're always so kind!
> 
> Loooove your wedding set with the rose band
> 
> I love this pendant
> 
> Beautiful



Thank you


----------



## TrinketTattle

LVoeletters said:


> My diamond/gold evil eye is not pictured
> 
> Tiffany and Cartier and family jeweler jewelry:
> View attachment 2304949
> 
> View attachment 2304950


 
I'd die for one of those Greek charms! Love your new Atlas ring too


----------



## Theren

I don't remember where I got this but it always turns heads.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

LVoeletters said:


> This sounds AMAZING... Can you let us drool over some pics?



Sorry took a few days. Not the best pics. Btw loving your rosé gold love. Stunning on you.


----------



## LVoeletters

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Sorry took a few days. Not the best pics. Btw loving your rosé gold love. Stunning on you.



Omg I'm in love!!!!!! Everything is gorgeous!!! Absolutely stunning! And thank you for the compliment. I'm loving the pave band you're wearing with your love ring- may I ask where did you purchase it? I'm interested in doing something similar with my atlas ring.


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

LVoeletters said:


> Omg I'm in love!!!!!! Everything is gorgeous!!! Absolutely stunning! And thank you for the compliment. I'm loving the pave band you're wearing with your love ring- may I ask where did you purchase it? I'm interested in doing something similar with my atlas ring.



Your so sweet. Thank you. Sent you a message.


----------



## emchhardy

I'm smitten with the Tiffany 1837 Rubedo necklace on the previous page.  So pretty on.


----------



## LVoeletters

Also my love, atlas ring and eternity band


----------



## BreadnGem

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2306577
> View attachment 2306578
> 
> Also my love, atlas ring and eternity band



This is nice! Esp like the 2 thin gold bangles!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> My Alex Monroe bumblebee necklace in rose gold.



Nice!


----------



## MNinVA

Here's what I am wearing today.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Lucky brand necklace. On right hand ring and bangle from India, on left hand my pandora bracelet and two 18carat W gold over SS bangles from India.


----------



## MNinVA

Sorry here's the pic...


----------



## MNinVA

I am so sorry for so many pictures  it kept saying can't upload pictures but then when I close the app and opened it again here we go with multiple same pics .... Sorry guys


----------



## Caz71

So sweet!!


----------



## Caz71

Loving these pages!


----------



## LVoeletters

BreadnGem said:


> This is nice! Esp like the 2 thin gold bangles!



Thank you! A little worried though because they are 24kt so I'm worried about bumping and warping them.


----------



## BreadnGem

LVoeletters said:


> Thank you! A little worried though because they are 24kt so I'm worried about bumping and warping them.



Ah...thats the thing with 24kt gold. I have a pair of 24kt gold studs i never wear for the same reason. The gold is so soft a little pressure bends it out of shape 

I also have a pair of bangles similar to yours but 21kt and they are not round anymore. I did wear them 24/7 though!

Yet despite that, still love high karat gold. Your bangles are such a lovely buttery colour


----------



## Manchoo78

emchhardy said:


> I'm smitten with the Tiffany 1837 Rubedo necklace on the previous page.  So pretty on.



I think that's mine lol lol
Thank you!


----------



## ulla

Mine


----------



## ulla

[/img]


----------



## ulla

I'm sorry, but I have a problem with loading images in this new app.


----------



## LVoeletters

TrinketTattle said:


> I'd die for one of those Greek charms! Love your new Atlas ring too



Thanks! Wish I bought it in gold though &#128542;


----------



## LVoeletters




----------



## LVoeletters

buddah bracelet evil eye and pearls on the other, atlas diamond ring and eternity diamond ring, diamond hoops and no name gold necklace.


----------



## lazeny

My diamond studs, engagement ring, wedding ring and my diamond solitaire rhr ring that was given to me as a gift for my 25th birthday.


----------



## shinymagpie

Tiffany Gehry Torque ring. Plus usual left hand rings.


----------



## cldixon1

Black pearl earrings, black and gold onyx necklace, pearl ring, and cartier love bangle!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Keeping it simple today with diamond cluster earrings, wedding set, Tag Aquaracer watch with MOP face/diamond markers and Cartier Love cuff in YG


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Tag


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cuff


----------



## mrs moulds

What I am wearing today:
Ann Klein watch
TIffany's large bead bracelet with small heart
2 SS small bead bracelets with butterfly's.


----------



## mrs moulds

14k white gold 2 carat princess cut diamond earrings


----------



## mrs moulds

My first set of e-ring and wedding ring in14K YG total of 3.00 carats.


----------



## bucha

My new rings


----------



## mrs moulds

bucha said:


> My new rings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2317516



Pretty


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Onebagtoomany said:


> Cuff



Love. Looks beautiful on you


----------



## slowlikehoney

Watch my brother gave me last Christmas and the chain maille bracelet I made for myself that is currently my favorite piece of jewelry!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Ilovehandbags27 said:


> Love. Looks beautiful on you



Thanks!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mrs moulds said:


> My first set of e-ring and wedding ring in14K YG total of 3.00 carats.



What a fabulous set - love the colour of your nail polish too


----------



## mrs moulds

slowlikehoney said:


> View attachment 2318600
> 
> Watch my brother gave me last Christmas and the chain maille bracelet I made for myself that is currently my favorite piece of jewelry!



Loving the bracelet!


----------



## slowlikehoney

mrs moulds said:


> Loving the bracelet!



Thank you! I'm very proud of it, lol!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I'm wearing diamond studs, Hearts on Fire Fulfillment pendant in WG, wedding set, Cartier Trinity ring, Tag Aquaracer watch in ss with MOP face/diamond markers and a delicate diamond bracelet in WG


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Bracelet:


----------



## gosee

Theren said:


> I don't remember where I got this but it always turns heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2305986


It looks very nice on you.


----------



## wintersong

wearing my bows (:


----------



## LVoeletters

and my diamond hoops, evil eye and Tiffany charm as necklace


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2323926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my diamond hoops, evil eye and Tiffany charm as necklace



pretty!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2323926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my diamond hoops, evil eye and Tiffany charm as necklace


 
Yeah, very pretty!


----------



## einseine

Today I wore 4-diamond WG Love and these, My new VCA vintage alhambra earrings and e-ring!  I love total simplicity these days.  VCA's diamonds are SO WHITE!  My Tiffany e-ring is G colour, looking much darker... because of the lighting???


----------



## CATEYES

einseine said:


> Today I wore 4-diamond WG Love and these, My new VCA vintage alhambra earrings and e-ring!  I love total simplicity these days.  VCA's diamonds are SO WHITE!  My Tiffany e-ring is G colour, looking much darker... because of the lighting???


Your diamond looks bright and white! And big-ha ha!! These both look perfect-minimal but outstanding pieces


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> today i wore 4-diamond wg love and these, my new vca vintage alhambra earrings and e-ring!  I love total simplicity these days.  Vca's diamonds are so white!  My tiffany e-ring is g colour, looking much darker... Because of the lighting???



stunning!


----------



## bella601

mrs moulds said:


> My first set of e-ring and wedding ring in14K YG total of 3.00 carats.



Beautiful set


----------



## einseine

CATEYES said:


> Your diamond looks bright and white! And big-ha ha!! These both look perfect-minimal but outstanding pieces


 
Thanks CATEYES again!!!  I love my e-ring!  The diamond quality, setting, everything!   All VCA diamonds are D or E colours, aren't they?  I must admmit they are breath-takingly beautiful, but too expensive, but that's VCA. 



LVoeletters said:


> stunning!


 
Thanks LVoeletters!  I have no pieces on my jewrly wish list.  Do you think it's possible?  In my case, YES.  I love simple style.  I have everything I need.....so far.


----------



## MyDogTink

40 year old bridesmaid tonight wearing this


----------



## MyDogTink

Sorry if this is off topic but does hair jewelry count? Please tell me it does


----------



## BreadnGem

MyDogTink said:


> Sorry if this is off topic but does hair jewelry count? Please tell me it does
> View attachment 2324226



Oh i love your hair! I wish i can do this but i can never manage to achieve this look on my own


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Thanks CATEYES again!!!  I love my e-ring!  The diamond quality, setting, everything!   All VCA diamonds are D or E colours, aren't they?  I must admmit they are breath-takingly beautiful, but too expensive, but that's VCA.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks LVoeletters!  I have no pieces on my jewrly wish list.  Do you think it's possible?  In my case, YES.  I love simple style.  I have everything I need.....so far.



I don't blame you! You have a fabulous well thought out collection! I aspire to it. I love how you always have a central theme without being exactly matching! Looks very effortless and lux. &#128513; Also taking your advice on the pendant!


----------



## splashinstella




----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> I don't blame you! You have a fabulous well thought out collection! I aspire to it. I love how you always have a central theme without being exactly matching! Looks very effortless and lux. &#128513; Also taking your advice on the pendant!


 
:kiss:


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cartier Love cuff in 18k YG, diamond cluster earrings in 18k WG - approx .67 ttcw, wedding set and Tag Aquaracer watch today


----------



## Onebagtoomany

einseine said:


> Today I wore 4-diamond WG Love and these, My new VCA vintage alhambra earrings and e-ring!  I love total simplicity these days.  VCA's diamonds are SO WHITE!  My Tiffany e-ring is G colour, looking much darker... because of the lighting???



Wow!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

einseine said:


> Today I wore 4-diamond WG Love and these, My new VCA vintage alhambra earrings and e-ring!  I love total simplicity these days.  VCA's diamonds are SO WHITE!  My Tiffany e-ring is G colour, looking much darker... because of the lighting???





MyDogTink said:


> 40 year old bridesmaid tonight wearing this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2324217



Very pretty design  Hope the wedding went well!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

MyDogTink said:


> Sorry if this is off topic but does hair jewelry count? Please tell me it does
> View attachment 2324226



Your hair looks gorgeous! I wish I could do something like this at home, so pretty


----------



## princessLIL

I m wearing my tiffany and co dbty pt .38 vvs1
And cartier love bracelets as always in wg, yg and RG


----------



## princessLIL

My loves


----------



## LVoeletters

princessLIL said:


> I m wearing my tiffany and co dbty pt .38 vvs1
> And cartier love bracelets as always in wg, yg and RG



wow .38? this looks so much larger on you!!! love your love stack as well! completely drool worthy!


----------



## MyDogTink

Onebagtoomany said:


> Your hair looks gorgeous! I wish I could do something like this at home, so pretty



Thank you. I had my hair done. Something I would definitely not be capable of doing. And the wedding went well. Of course I had an alexandrite pendant picked out to wear but the bride gave us pretty Swarovski necklaces to wear the day of.


----------



## frick&frack

MyDogTink said:


> Thank you. I had my hair done. Something I would definitely not be capable of doing. And the wedding went well. Of course I had an alexandrite pendant picked out to wear but the bride gave us pretty Swarovski necklaces to wear the day of.



now I need to see that alexandrite pendant


----------



## princessLIL

Thank u LVoeletters, I m a tiny person 5"2 , 95 pounds.
May b the .38 looks huge on me...


----------



## MyDogTink

frick&frack said:


> now I need to see that alexandrite pendant



Here you go. My dress was a Celadon color and I thought the mossy green stone (in daylight; the color in this pic is the evening raspberry color) would have complimented the dress.


----------



## mrs moulds

Wearing today:
Skagen watch
Return to Tiffany & Co SS charm bracelet
Brighton SS cross charm bracelet

P.S does anyone love Brighton jewelry ? I do!


----------



## beachy10

what i am wearing today.


----------



## HauteRN

beachy10 said:


> what i am wearing today.



This is perfection. Truly &#9786;


----------



## beachy10

HauteRN said:


> This is perfection. Truly &#9786;


 

Thank you! My dream is to add a diamond clover VCA Perlee bracelet in YG.
I am a YG girl if you can't tell.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

My two new rose gold rings. Cat ring by London designer Mei-Li Rose.


----------



## eye4cc

I'm wearing my sweet alhambra earrings with matching pendant .


----------



## eye4cc

beachy10 said:


> what i am wearing today.




lovely


----------



## frick&frack

MyDogTink said:


> Here you go. My dress was a Celadon color and I thought the mossy green stone (in daylight; the color in this pic is the evening raspberry color) would have complimented the dress.



beautiful pendant!  I agree with you...the color shift in the alexandrite would have make it the perfect accessory for your green dress.  alexandrite is amazing.


----------



## mrs moulds

beachy10 said:


> what i am wearing today.



&#128077;


----------



## MyDogTink

frick&frack said:


> beautiful pendant!  I agree with you...the color shift in the alexandrite would have make it the perfect accessory for your green dress.  alexandrite is amazing.



Thanks Frick&Frack. Now can you post some of your amazing rings in this thread? Please..


----------



## frick&frack

MyDogTink said:


> Thanks Frick&Frack. Now can you post some of your amazing rings in this thread? Please..



oh, I have...just not lately 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ou-wearing-today-686425-161.html#post24772382
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ou-wearing-today-686425-124.html#post23304561
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...you-wearing-today-686425-80.html#post22160199
http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...you-wearing-today-686425-75.html#post22109653

& etcetera...


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

Very nice! Love it.


----------



## thebatgirl

I wear this almost every single day. I know you shouldn't mix gold and silver but I'm weird like that!


----------



## MyDogTink

frick&frack said:


> oh, I have...just not lately
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ou-wearing-today-686425-161.html#post24772382
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...ou-wearing-today-686425-124.html#post23304561
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...you-wearing-today-686425-80.html#post22160199
> http://forum.purseblog.com/the-jewe...you-wearing-today-686425-75.html#post22109653
> 
> & etcetera...



Thanks for posting again. I love your rings and pearls.


----------



## fashionsabia

Silver Archangel Midi and I'm in love with it


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Diamond Solitaire Earrings


Gold MK Lexington


Diamond Solitaire with Eternity Band


Gold Nose Hoop


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

fashionsabia said:


> Silver Archangel Midi and I'm in love with it



This is cool! I have a similar gold one but I never wear it because its a 2 finger ring!


----------



## dannii

My cartier de santos galbee watch & my cartier love bracelet along with my wedding rings & diamond studded earrings too


----------



## frick&frack

MyDogTink said:


> Thanks for posting again. I love your rings and pearls.


^thank you!


----------



## Caz71

dannii said:


> View attachment 2335680
> 
> My cartier de santos galbee watch & my cartier love bracelet along with my wedding rings & diamond studded earrings too



Luv this look!


----------



## dannii

Caz71 said:


> Luv this look!



Thank you


----------



## misstrine85

Bangle and earrings from Julie Sandlau.


----------



## LVoeletters

misstrine85 said:


> Bangle and earrings from Julie Sandlau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2380487
> 
> 
> View attachment 2380489




Wowowow beyond gorgggg!


----------



## LVoeletters

fashionsabia said:


> Silver Archangel Midi and I'm in love with it




So cool!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I'm wearing my grandmother's emerald ring set in diamonds on an 18k YG band (no idea what the ttcw of the diamonds is as the ring is more than 20 years old) with my Cartier YG Love cuff


----------



## misstrine85

misstrine85 said:


> bangle and earrings from julie sandlau.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2380487
> 
> 
> View attachment 2380489


----------



## misstrine85

LVoeletters said:


> Wowowow beyond gorgggg!



Thank you &#10084;&#65039; i just got the earrings today and the bracelet a year ago, they really sparkle.


----------



## Candice0985

today i'm wearing my tiny studs 0.15 per ear, delicate bracelet stack: VCA sweet mop, cartier LE trinity and bluenile YG diamond bar, and my 0.32 dbty YG necklace 

pink tartan black "ballet" dress http://pinktartan.com/ca/dresses/sleeveless-ballet-dress-in-black.html
grey Joe Fresh Cardi and black leather belt
black tights
MbyMJ "mouse flats"


----------



## frick&frack

Onebagtoomany said:


> Today I'm wearing my grandmother's emerald ring set in diamonds on an 18k YG band (no idea what the ttcw of the diamonds is as the ring is more than 20 years old) with my Cartier YG Love cuff


^beautiful emerald!




misstrine85 said:


> View attachment 2380655


^lovely earrings!  they're so simple yet feminine.


----------



## josephine_21

So pretty!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

frick&frack said:


> ^beautiful emerald!



Thanks!


----------



## grand_duchess

Onebagtoomany said:


> Today I'm wearing my grandmother's emerald ring set in diamonds on an 18k YG band (no idea what the ttcw of the diamonds is as the ring is more than 20 years old) with my Cartier YG Love cuff


 
Beautiful! I want something like that for an engagement ring.


----------



## bags and bijoux

For the last couple of days I have been wearing this bracelet. Freshwater pearl and sterling silver beads.


----------



## Wilfreda




----------



## Wilfreda

Heavy 18ct gold with  rub set diamonds in the ring and small diamonds in between the two layers of gold. Bit of a one off but I love it.


----------



## LVoeletters

eye4cc said:


> I'm wearing my sweet alhambra earrings with matching pendant .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2329618




Makes me want the set too! Looks great on you!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Wilfreda said:


> View attachment 2383777




I'm not quite sure if I understand how this ring is built but it is FASCINATING and I love it on your hand!!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

grand_duchess said:


> Beautiful! I want something like that for an engagement ring.


 
Thanks, I don't wear it very often but love looking at it - an engagement ring would be just beautiful with an emerald centre stone! Good luck finding your perfect ring


----------



## sirensrise

This 


And this


----------



## LVoeletters

sirensrise said:


> View attachment 2384165
> 
> This
> View attachment 2384166
> 
> And this
> View attachment 2384167




Wow love everything!!!!!!


----------



## Wilfreda

LVoeletters said:


> I'm not quite sure if I understand how this ring is built but it is FASCINATING and I love it on your hand!!!




Thanks


----------



## eye4cc

LVoeletters said:


> Makes me want the set too! Looks great on you!!



Thanks


----------



## sirensrise

LVoeletters said:


> Wow love everything!!!!!!




Thanks


----------



## Caz71

New infinity necklace fm Goldmark.


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 2389561
> 
> 
> New infinity necklace fm Goldmark.



Very pretty


----------



## Caz71

Thanks Bread. Im into infinity stuff now. Tiffany got some nice necklaces ad well.


----------



## EMDOC

YG Cartier love cuff on my L wrist and Tiffany DBTY+graffiti Love bracelets on my R wrist. No earrings today.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 2389561
> 
> 
> New infinity necklace fm Goldmark.



This is lovely!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Keeping it simple today with just diamond huggie hoops and Cartier Love cuff, both in YG.


----------



## advokaitplm

My diamond studs, a few bracelets (one with my state, a circle of karma, and a monogram one) and two necklaces (my diamond horseshoe and my grandmother's wedding band on a longer chain).


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> Thanks Bread. Im into infinity stuff now. Tiffany got some nice necklaces ad well.



Yes their necklace n bracelet are very pretty


----------



## Harpertoo

Attempting to wear some pieces I've neglected since I got my Love.....(I'm sort of a minimalist at heart so it's hard for me to wear multiple pieces.)


----------



## sirensrise




----------



## Onebagtoomany

New Tiffany RG DBTY .07 layered with RG bow and Cartier Love wedding ring as a RHR. Diamond studs, wedding set and Tag Aquaracer in ss with MOP face and diamond markers as usual.


----------



## canyongirl

Onebagtoomany said:


> New Tiffany RG DBTY .07 layered with RG bow and Cartier Love wedding ring as a RHR. Diamond studs, wedding set and Tag Aquaracer in ss with MOP face and diamond markers as usual.



Beautiful!  Love the RG necklaces paired together.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

canyongirl said:


> Beautiful!  Love the RG necklaces paired together.



Thanks!


----------



## etk123

Onebagtoomany said:


> New Tiffany RG DBTY .07 layered with RG bow and Cartier Love wedding ring as a RHR. Diamond studs, wedding set and Tag Aquaracer in ss with MOP face and diamond markers as usual.



So cute! What is the difference in lengths? I'm looking to layer a bit and this is adorable. Looks great on you!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

First part of the day 




Second part of the day


----------



## Onebagtoomany

etk123 said:


> So cute! What is the difference in lengths? I'm looking to layer a bit and this is adorable. Looks great on you!



Ahh thanks etk!  The DBTY sits at 16" and the bow at 17". I had the bow lengthened shortly after I bought it but as both the SA and I thought the shape suits a shorter length chain I decided on 17" rather than 18".


----------



## annielam

Cavalier Girl said:


> I thought it would be fun to see what jewelry we wear each day.  I'm interested to see if we mostly stick to the same things, or do we mix it up.  I take it by spells.  Some weeks, I wear something different almost every day, and some weeks I wear the same thing day after day.....boring and lazy!
> 
> Today, I'm wearing jeans, a blue and white French sailor t-shirt with VCA turquoise 20 motif vintage, turquoise Ippolita hoop earrings, tgm Cape Cod Hermes watch, and ER w/eternity band.
> 
> How about you???




Wearing this today  http://www.dsstyles.com/product/resin-clover-stud-earrings


----------



## Ali7364

princessLIL said:


> Today I m wearing..



Love this!   So pretty.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

This on my right hand plus diamond studs, tiffany & co key pendant , love bracelet & ering .


----------



## frick&frack

mad_for_chanel said:


> This on my right hand plus diamond studs, tiffany & co key pendant , love bracelet & ering .



fantastic rose quartz!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

frick&frack said:


> fantastic rose quartz!



Thank you for the compliment frick&frack!


----------



## stmary

I'm wearing this pearl studs today, it was my mom's but she gave it to me


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mad_for_chanel said:


> This on my right hand plus diamond studs, tiffany & co key pendant , love bracelet & ering .



Love your ring! Gorgeous!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

stmary said:


> I'm wearing this pearl studs today, it was my mom's but she gave it to me



These are lovely, even more meaningful when they come from your mum too


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I'm wearing diamond cluster earrings, Cartier Love cuff in YG and Cartier Trinity ring stacked with my grandmother's diamond/platinum full eternity band.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Earrings:


----------



## karo

Onebagtoomany said:


> Today I'm wearing diamond cluster earrings, Cartier Love cuff in YG and Cartier Trinity ring stacked with my grandmother's diamond/platinum full eternity band.


Love all you're wearing! Your earrings are gorgeous too.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

karo said:


> Love all you're wearing! Your earrings are gorgeous too.



Thanks karo!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pommellato gold band


----------



## anne1218

Rhr


----------



## stmary

Thank u onebagtomany.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

anne1218 said:


> Rhr



So pretty.


----------



## guccisauro

MANdora


----------



## LVoeletters

Cartier, Tiffany's, bloomies and family jeweler


----------



## cece1

My new pink diamond ring hand ring.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Onebagtoomany said:


> Today I'm wearing diamond cluster earrings, Cartier Love cuff in YG and Cartier Trinity ring stacked with my grandmother's diamond/platinum full eternity band.



nice! especially the snug fit of your love


----------



## mad_for_chanel

cece1 said:


> My new pink diamond ring hand ring.




Lovely!


----------



## mousdioufe

juste un clou rose gold, yellow gold bracelet, white gold diamond cuff and rose gold cuff.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

I'm obsessed with pink diamonds


----------



## mad_for_chanel

mousdioufe said:


> juste un clou rose gold, yellow gold bracelet, white gold diamond cuff and rose gold cuff.



cool stack!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Pink diamonds Soleste


----------



## karo

cece1 said:


> My new pink diamond ring hand ring.




Wow, it's stunning


----------



## karo

mad_for_chanel said:


> Pink diamonds Soleste
> View attachment 2403674




Love your rings and your bands!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

I'm in a pinkilicious mood


----------



## mad_for_chanel

karo said:


> Love your rings and your bands!




Thank you Karo! &#128522;


----------



## Onebagtoomany

anne1218 said:


> Rhr



Love these - such a pretty and delicate look.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

LVoeletters said:


> Cartier, Tiffany's, bloomies and family jeweler
> 
> View attachment 2403500



Gorgeous - love your Tiffany bracelets in particular.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mad_for_chanel said:


> nice! especially the snug fit of your love



Thanks! I don't normally stack my Trinity as it can look a bit awkward I think but I like the eternity band with it. The Love is a size 17, perfect for me as I can't stand much movement on my wrist. I type a lot as part of my job so having it sliding and jangling about would drive me nuts!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mousdioufe said:


> juste un clou rose gold, yellow gold bracelet, white gold diamond cuff and rose gold cuff.



Wow  Love it all!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mad_for_chanel said:


> Pink diamonds Soleste
> View attachment 2403674


 
Stunning, I love your skinny eternity bands with it as well, so pretty!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Onebagtoomany said:


> Stunning, I love your skinny eternity bands with it as well, so pretty!




Thanks! Love these skinny eternities so much I have 4 of them! 2 RG , 1 WG & 1 YG. So many ways to stack them


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks! I don't normally stack my Trinity as it can look a bit awkward I think but I like the eternity band with it. The Love is a size 17, perfect for me as I can't stand much movement on my wrist. I type a lot as part of my job so having it sliding and jangling about would drive me nuts!




I stack my trinity as well, either with the thicker Love ring, or with solitaire ering, or with bezet ring. On its own, I tend to roll & play with it a lot . 

I have 2 Love bracelets, a size 16 nice fit for wearing alone & a size 17 for stacking with a third "yet to receive" size 17.  Should be receiving it next valentines &#128540;


----------



## cece1

mad_for_chanel said:


> Lovely!


Thanks!!


----------



## Seraphosa

I'm wearing Tiffany's dbty ring in rose gold on the left pinky, and a vca perlee small rose gold ring on the right pinky today. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## stmary

Seraphosa said:


> I'm wearing Tiffany's dbty ring in rose gold on the left pinky, and a vca perlee small rose gold ring on the right pinky today. Thank you for letting me share!



Very nice!


----------



## Samia

My everyday pieces, Cartier Love rings and charity bracelet, my Tag watch and Hermes Clic Clac today. My left hand always has the same jewelry these days on the right I change between the Clic Clac, Love bracelet or VCA 5 motif alhambra bracelet


----------



## Samia

einseine said:


> Today I wore 4-diamond WG Love and these, My new VCA vintage alhambra earrings and e-ring!  I love total simplicity these days.  VCA's diamonds are SO WHITE!  My Tiffany e-ring is G colour, looking much darker... because of the lighting???



Love!! I am thinking of getting the VCA earrings too, are they comfy to wear, I want them to be an everyday earring.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Seraphosa said:


> I'm wearing Tiffany's dbty ring in rose gold on the left pinky, and a vca perlee small rose gold ring on the right pinky today. Thank you for letting me share!




Nice!


----------



## einseine

Samia said:


> Love!! I am thinking of getting the VCA earrings too, are they comfy to wear, I want them to be an everyday earring.


 
Hi Samia! Yes,  they are comfy to wear everyday.  But, I can wear my sweet studs at the gym, but not these.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

These with matching sweet studs & love bracelet.


----------



## Samia

einseine said:


> Hi Samia! Yes,  they are comfy to wear everyday.  But, I can wear my sweet studs at the gym, but not these.


Thank you for your reply, I was thinking about them but looking at how beautiful they look in your pic I really want to go and get them


----------



## einseine

Samia said:


> Thank you for your reply, I was thinking about them but looking at how beautiful they look in your pic I really want to go and get them


 
Yay!!!  My only problem is I now want matching VCA diamond necklaces.  10-motif diamond one?  TOO EXPENSIVE!  But, I don't want a single motif one.  I don't mean to pursue the matchy-matchy look very much.  But,  diamond alhambra earrings don't fit YG alhambra long necklaces in onyx, I think.   With PG long necklace, not so bad.


----------



## Samia

einseine said:


> Yay!!!  My only problem is I now want matching VCA diamond necklaces.  10-motif diamond one?  TOO EXPENSIVE!  But, I don't want a single motif one.  I don't mean to pursue the matchy-matchy look very much.  But,  diamond alhambra earrings don't fit YG alhambra long necklaces in onyx, I think.   With PG long necklace, not so bad.


VCA is so addictive, the moment I have one thing I start lusting over the matching this or that, I have been really good so far this year, I bought a car so had to hold off on big jewelry purchases, but I am putting together a wishlist for next year!


----------



## Samia

Everything on my left hand same as yesterday, on the right switched to my VCA today


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Samia said:


> Everything on my left hand same as yesterday, on the right switched to my VCA today




Nice! 

I tend to match VCA mop 5 motifs with delicate feminine solitaire ring. Will try with love ring soon


----------



## mad_for_chanel

One of my favorite necklaces.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Wrist candies for the day !


----------



## Jewellsky

One of my favorite


----------



## stmary

mad_for_chanel said:


> These with matching sweet studs & love bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2404844
> View attachment 2404845



Love this! Is that 10 motif? It looks a bit longer, did you use extension? I love the length for this necklace, it's perfect!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

stmary said:


> Love this! Is that 10 motif? It looks a bit longer, did you use extension? I love the length for this necklace, it's perfect!




Thanks StMary! 

You are right , it's 10 motifs with 5 motifs . I'm thinking of adding magic & lucky bracelets in future &#128540;


----------



## slowlikehoney

Heirloom West Indian bangles, passed down from Mom. I love the tiny tinkly sound they make. Reminds me of childhood.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Just loving my yellow gold right now. Modern and vintage.


----------



## slowlikehoney

EpiFanatic said:


> View attachment 2406181
> 
> 
> Just loving my yellow gold right now. Modern and vintage.




Beautiful stack!


----------



## candyrain

Jewellsky said:


> One of my favorite


Beautiful!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I am wearing my BGD oval diamond bracelet.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I am wearing my BGD oval diamond bracelet.




Gorgeous !


----------



## mad_for_chanel

slowlikehoney said:


> View attachment 2405992
> 
> Heirloom West Indian bangles, passed down from Mom. I love the tiny tinkly sound they make. Reminds me of childhood.




Nice!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

& sweet mop studs!


----------



## LVoeletters

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I am wearing my BGD oval diamond bracelet.




Drooling!!!!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Yay!!!  My only problem is I now want matching VCA diamond necklaces.  10-motif diamond one?  TOO EXPENSIVE!  But, I don't want a single motif one.  I don't mean to pursue the matchy-matchy look very much.  But,  diamond alhambra earrings don't fit YG alhambra long necklaces in onyx, I think.   With PG long necklace, not so bad.




I honestly love the combo of the pave and the pink gold more!!  It must be so stunning on you in person!


----------



## slowlikehoney

mad_for_chanel said:


> Nice!




Thank you!!! They're my new favorites!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

slowlikehoney said:


> Thank you!!! They're my new favorites!




So cool that these are heirlooms from yr mom & yet so edgy & "in"


----------



## stmary

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks StMary!
> 
> You are right , it's 10 motifs with 5 motifs . I'm thinking of adding magic & lucky bracelets in future &#128540;



That's clever!  The magic and lucky are gorgeous. I especially love the lucky necklace 
Do post pics of your future collection so that I can drool and dream!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

stmary said:


> That's clever!  The magic and lucky are gorgeous. I especially love the lucky necklace
> 
> Do post pics of your future collection so that I can drool and dream!




Lol 

Yes quite clever if I may say so. 

Most probably the magic first. In black onyx / grey onyx / mop YG combi. Have tried it with the 10 motif mop YG . Yummy!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

mad_for_chanel said:


> Gorgeous !





LVoeletters said:


> Drooling!!!!!!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 2406633
> View attachment 2406636
> View attachment 2406637
> 
> 
> & sweet mop studs!



Beautiful. I have been wanting a love for so long.


----------



## Caz71

RTT mini silver hearts and mini double RTT blue enamel necklace to work.


----------



## karo

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I am wearing my BGD oval diamond bracelet.



What a gorgeous bracelet! Love the oval diamond.


----------



## slowlikehoney

mad_for_chanel said:


> So cool that these are heirlooms from yr mom & yet so edgy & "in"




It's funny to think of them as "in" because I grew up seeing them on my mom all the time. It's very traditional for Caribbean moms to pass this style of bracelets down to their daughters. For a long time I had them but didn't wear them because they seemed too "old fashioned" to me. Lol! It's weird how tastes can change.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

karo said:


> What a gorgeous bracelet! Love the oval diamond.



Thanks.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hello!
Some of what I wore today:
The Little King is a 1.26 D color VVS2 Royal Asscher
A T & Co Victoria Band
A circle pin


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello!
> Some of what I wore today:
> The Little King is a 1.26 D color VVS2 Royal Asscher
> A T & Co Victoria Band
> A circle pin



The Victoria Band is Gorgeous!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

NikkisABagGirl said:


> The Victoria Band is Gorgeous!



Thank you, NikkisABagGirl


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello!
> Some of what I wore today:
> The Little King is a 1.26 D color VVS2 Royal Asscher
> A T & Co Victoria Band
> A circle pin



Beautiful set! Gorgeous Royal Asscher ring


----------



## frick&frack

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello!
> Some of what I wore today:
> The Little King is a 1.26 D color VVS2 Royal Asscher
> A T & Co Victoria Band
> A circle pin



that royal asscher is a STUNNER!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

frick&frack said:


> that royal asscher is a STUNNER!!!



Thanks so much, frick&frack


----------



## Madam Bijoux

mad_for_chanel said:


> Beautiful set! Gorgeous Royal Asscher ring



Thank you, mad_for_chanel


----------



## LVoeletters

Onebagtoomany said:


> Gorgeous - love your Tiffany bracelets in particular.




Thank you!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> I honestly love the combo of the pave and the pink gold more!!  It must be so stunning on you in person!


 
Thanks for your input.  I was not sure about the PG necklace and Pave earring combo, but now I feel better!


----------



## BreadnGem

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello!
> Some of what I wore today:
> The Little King is a 1.26 D color VVS2 Royal Asscher
> A T & Co Victoria Band
> A circle pin



That victoria band is one of the most gorgeous rings i'd ever seen!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

BreadnGem said:


> That victoria band is one of the most gorgeous rings i'd ever seen!!



Thanks so much, BreadnGem


----------



## einseine

VCA Perlee Signature in PG + Vintage Alhambra 5-motif in onyx + Cartier's DLD bracelet + YG Tiffany Atlas watch


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

einseine said:


> VCA Perlee Signature in PG + Vintage Alhambra 5-motif in onyx + Cartier's DLD bracelet + YG Tiffany Atlas watch



Love everything. They all look amazing together.


----------



## cung

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello!
> Some of what I wore today:
> The Little King is a 1.26 D color VVS2 Royal Asscher
> A T & Co Victoria Band
> A circle pin



Victoria band is so pretty


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> VCA Perlee Signature in PG + Vintage Alhambra 5-motif in onyx + Cartier's DLD bracelet + YG Tiffany Atlas watch




Be still my fluttering heart!!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## xblackxstarx

Love your bracelets !!!! Love them more every time you post a pic 





einseine said:


> VCA Perlee Signature in PG + Vintage Alhambra 5-motif in onyx + Cartier's DLD bracelet + YG Tiffany Atlas watch


----------



## einseine

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love everything. They all look amazing together.


 


LVoeletters said:


> Be still my fluttering heart!!!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


 


xblackxstarx said:


> Love your bracelets !!!! Love them more every time you post a pic


 
Thank you!!!


----------



## BreadnGem

einseine said:


> VCA Perlee Signature in PG + Vintage Alhambra 5-motif in onyx + Cartier's DLD bracelet + YG Tiffany Atlas watch



Amazing stack!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

cung said:


> Victoria band is so pretty



Thanks, Cung


----------



## karo

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello!
> Some of what I wore today:
> The Little King is a 1.26 D color VVS2 Royal Asscher
> A T & Co Victoria Band
> A circle pin


Love your rings! Asscher is my dream ring, I hope to get one day.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing diamond studs and a one carat diamond pave ball necklace in 18k WG on a 16" chain today, together with Cartier Trinity as a RHR.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

einseine said:


> VCA Perlee Signature in PG + Vintage Alhambra 5-motif in onyx + Cartier's DLD bracelet + YG Tiffany Atlas watch



 Stunning!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

karo said:


> Love your rings! Asscher is my dream ring, I hope to get one day.



Thanks , Karo


----------



## MatAllston

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello!
> Some of what I wore today:
> The Little King is a 1.26 D color VVS2 Royal Asscher
> A T & Co Victoria Band
> A circle pin


 
Love everything and your Victoria band is TDF!!! How do you like it? How robust is it?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MatAllston said:


> Love everything and your Victoria band is TDF!!! How do you like it? How robust is it?



Hi, MatAllston.  Thanks for the kind words.  I love the Victoria band.  It doesn't feel bulky and the stones are very secure in their settings.  I would say it's as robust a band as anyone could want.


----------



## MatAllston

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, MatAllston.  Thanks for the kind words.  I love the Victoria band.  It doesn't feel bulky and the stones are very secure in their settings.  I would say it's as robust a band as anyone could want.


\

Thank you for your feedback MB. Gosh, I love the Victoria collection so much. It is my second favourite collection from Tiffany. Now that I have all the Jazz pieces that I want, I want to focus on the Victoria next. I want the pendant, earrings but after seeing your ring, I think I need to get a jewelry loan from the bank LOL. It's soooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I am wearing my BGD oval diamond bracelet.




I love this. So pretty.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Kfoorya2 said:


> I love this. So pretty.



Thanks!


----------



## einseine

BreadnGem said:


> Amazing stack!


 


Onebagtoomany said:


> Stunning!


 

Thanks!!


----------



## stmary

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello!
> Some of what I wore today:
> The Little King is a 1.26 D color VVS2 Royal Asscher
> A T & Co Victoria Band
> A circle pin[/QUOTE
> 
> Great taste in everything! Love all your pieces! Royal Asscher is my dream ring and now thanks to you, the victoria too!


----------



## sapnabanerjee

Today, I have wore white top with light blue jeans and pearl jewellery (Stud earrings(dot), mala and bracelet).


----------



## Madam Bijoux

stmary said:


> Madam Bijoux said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!
> Some of what I wore today:
> The Little King is a 1.26 D color VVS2 Royal Asscher
> A T & Co Victoria Band
> A circle pin[/QUOTE
> 
> Great taste in everything! Love all your pieces! Royal Asscher is my dream ring and now thanks to you, the victoria too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Stmary
Click to expand...


----------



## MyDogTink

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello!
> Some of what I wore today:
> The Little King is a 1.26 D color VVS2 Royal Asscher
> A T & Co Victoria Band
> A circle pin



Love your asscher. If I was getting engaged now that would be my choice.


----------



## frick&frack

MyDogTink said:


> Love your asscher. If I was getting engaged now that would be my choice.



^LIKE...where is that button when you need it?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

MyDogTink said:


> Love your asscher. If I was getting engaged now that would be my choice.



Thank you kindly, MyDogTink


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Not a great photo but I am wearing my new Tiffany Notes earrings in YG today, together with my Cartier YG Love cuff and Trinity ring.


----------



## LVoeletters

Onebagtoomany said:


> Not a great photo but I am wearing my new Tiffany Notes earrings in YG today, together with my Cartier YG Love cuff and Trinity ring.




I've been debating about these for Xmas! How do you like these thus far? If you end up taking more pictures please indulge us! They look great on you


----------



## Onebagtoomany

LVoeletters said:


> I've been debating about these for Xmas! How do you like these thus far? If you end up taking more pictures please indulge us! They look great on you



Thanks, LVoeletters! I am so happy with them, I wanted a pair of simple everyday gold earrings with no diamonds (as I normally wear diamond studs or pearls) and these fit the bill perfectly - I am sure you would love them!

I took a couple more photos for you this morning, in the jewellery box so you can see all the details more clearly and another slightly more clear shot on the ear.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Whoops, the ipad didn't attach the second photo!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Onebagtoomany said:


> Whoops, the ipad didn't attach the second photo!



I really like these too. I could see myself wearing them all the time, I love yellow gold.


----------



## Solemony

Hmm, my yellow diamond ring on my right hand and diamond studs and my Swiss diamond watch (I suppose watches are considered jewelry...)


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I really like these too. I could see myself wearing them all the time, I love yellow gold.



Thanks!  They are perfect for everyday wear. I am thinking of using them instead of diamond studs for work as I like the fact they are a little more low-key but still pretty


----------



## cung

Today I am sick but cannot take a day off. It's cloudy and windy and I am totally in the mood of more blings to cheer me up, so I put on sapphire bracelet and ring on my left, and tiffany ribbon ring and cartier 21 on my right. Finally soleste earrings add a little more dazzle...


----------



## LVoeletters

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks, LVoeletters! I am so happy with them, I wanted a pair of simple everyday gold earrings with no diamonds (as I normally wear diamond studs or pearls) and these fit the bill perfectly - I am sure you would love them!
> 
> I took a couple more photos for you this morning, in the jewellery box so you can see all the details more clearly and another slightly more clear shot on the ear.




You are too sweet!!!!! Thank you!!! I'm drooling over your pics... I too mainly wear studs, pearls, little diamond hoops and have had this in mind for a while, but never saw them on! I'm thinking about  asking these for Xmas !


----------



## Caz71

Onebagtoomany said:


> Whoops, the ipad didn't attach the second photo!



Elegant! Love these. Ive seen in silver but the gold is stunning!


----------



## BreadnGem

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks, LVoeletters! I am so happy with them, I wanted a pair of simple everyday gold earrings with no diamonds (as I normally wear diamond studs or pearls) and these fit the bill perfectly - I am sure you would love them!
> 
> I took a couple more photos for you this morning, in the jewellery box so you can see all the details more clearly and another slightly more clear shot on the ear.



These are very nice! Simple yet outstanding


----------



## BreadnGem

cung said:


> Today I am sick but cannot take a day off. It's cloudy and windy and I am totally in the mood of more blings to cheer me up, so I put on sapphire bracelet and ring on my left, and tiffany ribbon ring and cartier 21 on my right. Finally soleste earrings add a little more dazzle...



I love everything!!


----------



## bucha

My new diamond and sapphire ring in WG!


----------



## bucha

cung said:


> Today I am sick but cannot take a day off. It's cloudy and windy and I am totally in the mood of more blings to cheer me up, so I put on sapphire bracelet and ring on my left, and tiffany ribbon ring and cartier 21 on my right. Finally soleste earrings add a little more dazzle...




Love your Soleste earrings!!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

LVoeletters said:


> You are too sweet!!!!! Thank you!!! I'm drooling over your pics... I too mainly wear studs, pearls, little diamond hoops and have had this in mind for a while, but never saw them on! I'm thinking about  asking these for Xmas !



Oh I definitely think you should  Make sure you do a reveal!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Caz71 said:


> Elegant! Love these. Ive seen in silver but the gold is stunning!



Thanks, Caz! I saw the silver ones in the store and they were lovely - both are so wearable for everyday 



BreadnGem said:


> These are very nice! Simple yet outstanding



Thanks, BreadnGem!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

cung said:


> Today I am sick but cannot take a day off. It's cloudy and windy and I am totally in the mood of more blings to cheer me up, so I put on sapphire bracelet and ring on my left, and tiffany ribbon ring and cartier 21 on my right. Finally soleste earrings add a little more dazzle...



They all look amazing! Nothing like some sparkle to cheer you up, hope you feel better soon


----------



## Onebagtoomany

bucha said:


> My new diamond and sapphire ring in WG!
> 
> View attachment 2419043
> 
> View attachment 2419047
> 
> View attachment 2419048



What a stunning and eye catching ring - I love the sapphires and diamond combination! Beautiful


----------



## Kfoorya2

Cartier trinity ring




Cartier love ring


----------



## bucha

Onebagtoomany said:


> What a stunning and eye catching ring - I love the sapphires and diamond combination! Beautiful




Thanks Onebagtoomany!


----------



## mousdioufe

this is what i am wearing today,
3.20 ct diamond studs, 7.5 ct  diamond eternity band, cartier love ring with 2 eternity band, half ct  solitaire pendant, cartier love bracelet and eye bracelet.


----------



## mousdioufe

sorry i forgot the watch


----------



## Caz71

Channelling my gold engagement and eternity rings. Eco drive watch


----------



## mousdioufe

jessirom52 said:


> OH! I just loved your pendant, it's so pretty. I would also get a similar one


 thank you!


----------



## bucha

mousdioufe said:


> this is what i am wearing today,
> 3.20 ct diamond studs, 7.5 ct  diamond eternity band, cartier love ring with 2 eternity band, half ct  solitaire pendant, cartier love bracelet and eye bracelet.




Oh my! Your eternity band is to die for!!!!!


----------



## mousdioufe

jessirom52 said:


> OH! I just loved your pendant, it's so pretty. I would also get a similar one





bucha said:


> Oh my! Your eternity band is to die for!!!!!



thank you!!! i just purchase it yesterday, so in love with it, i have been on the look out for a while and finally decide to have my jeweler make it for me. no regrets!!


----------



## frick&frack

mousdioufe said:


> this is what i am wearing today,
> 3.20 ct diamond studs, 7.5 ct  diamond eternity band, cartier love ring with 2 eternity band, half ct  solitaire pendant, cartier love bracelet and eye bracelet.



that is one fabulous eternity ring!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mousdioufe said:


> this is what i am wearing today,
> 3.20 ct diamond studs, 7.5 ct diamond eternity band, cartier love ring with 2 eternity band, half ct solitaire pendant, cartier love bracelet and eye bracelet.


 
Gorgeous pieces!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I'm wearing 0.50 carat diamond studs in WG, diamond eternity band in platinum, 0.75 carat diamond line bracelet in WG, Tag Aquaracer in ss with MOP face and diamond markers and my wedding set.


----------



## mousdioufe

frick&frack said:


> that is one fabulous eternity ring!





Onebagtoomany said:


> Gorgeous pieces!


thank you all!!


----------



## cung

BreadnGem said:


> I love everything!!



Thank you







bucha said:


> Love your Soleste earrings!!!



I have considered buying this for 2 years and decided to get it finally. No regrets &#128540;


----------



## cung

My set today. Dainty rings on the left and emerald on the right. I am wearing turtle neck shirt so not in the mood for necklace and earrings.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

All YG today - Tiffany Notes earrings and Cartier Love cuff


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cuff:


----------



## karo

My jewelry today


----------



## LVoeletters

Onebagtoomany said:


> All YG today - Tiffany Notes earrings and Cartier Love cuff




Every time I see these I want them!!! Maybe this year!


----------



## slowlikehoney

karo said:


> My jewelry today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455428




Love that ring stack. Very classic and elegant.


----------



## LVoeletters

This yesterday...






Tiffany Cartier Sona


----------



## LVoeletters

Today 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Cartier, Tiffany, Aartifact, JewelMint, Sona, a foreign jeweler for the earrings, and apparently I thought my evil eye was jeweldot but it might actually be Sydney Evan but I have no idea how to figure that out lol


----------



## MyDogTink

LVoeletters said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455961
> View attachment 2455962
> View attachment 2455963
> View attachment 2455964
> View attachment 2455965
> 
> Cartier, Tiffany, Aartifact, JewelMint, Sona, a foreign jeweler for the earrings, and apparently I thought my evil eye was jeweldot but it might actually be Sydney Evan but I have no idea how to figure that out lol



Very pretty. Sydney Evan puts a little gold  tag on her bracelets (or at least she does on her beaded bracelets) so that may help identify the evil eye bracelet.


----------



## sirensrise




----------



## karo

slowlikehoney said:


> Love that ring stack. Very classic and elegant.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Docjeun

mrs moulds said:


> Wearing today:
> Skagen watch
> Return to Tiffany & Co SS charm bracelet
> Brighton SS cross charm bracelet
> 
> P.S does anyone love Brighton jewelry ? I do!


Love your Skagen watch, I have many of them.


----------



## Docjeun

LVoeletters said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455961
> View attachment 2455962
> View attachment 2455963
> View attachment 2455964
> View attachment 2455965
> 
> Cartier, Tiffany, Aartifact, JewelMint, Sona, a foreign jeweler for the earrings, and apparently I thought my evil eye was jeweldot but it might actually be Sydney Evan but I have no idea how to figure that out lol


Love your bracelet combination especially the evil eye, I would love to get in gold.


----------



## mrs moulds

I am wearing diamond and emerald earrings, 2 Tiffany's SS bangles, e and wedding rings.


----------



## mad_for_chanel




----------



## lihjen680121

Pandora bracelet
Diamond rings both got from my hubby&#10084;&#65039;
Tiffany diamond by the Yard necklace


----------



## Dode99

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 2473223
> View attachment 2473224



Yummy  I'm admiring every piece. You defiantly have a great taste in jewelry.


----------



## angelalam5

Wearing my usual daily standbys...ering, rolex datejust, RG love bracelet.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Love Bracelet, Wedding Set,  2 carat Princess Cut Eternity Band,  1.40 cttw Emerald Cut Diamond Studs and my EP Mini Open Heart in platimun and pave diamonds.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Dode99 said:


> Yummy  I'm admiring every piece. You defiantly have a great taste in jewelry.




Thanks!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Diamond studs, love bracelet & ering set


----------



## MyDogTink

mad_for_chanel said:


> Diamond studs, love bracelet & ering set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2474158



Lovely. And I like the treadmill as the background.


----------



## IraPo

My jewelry


----------



## mad_for_chanel

MyDogTink said:


> Lovely. And I like the treadmill as the background.




Thanks


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Ears: 
0.67 tcw (approx) diamond cluster earrings in WG

Right wrist/hand: 
Cartier YG Love cuff stacked with Hermes Clic H in black with gold hardware, Cartier Trinity ring

Left wrist/hand: 
Wedding set, Tag Heuer Aquaracer in ss with mop face and diamond markers stacked with 0.75 carat diamond bracelet in WG


----------



## LVoeletters

AntiqueShopper said:


> Love Bracelet, Wedding Set,  2 carat Princess Cut Eternity Band,  1.40 cttw Emerald Cut Diamond Studs and my EP Mini Open Heart in platimun and pave diamonds.




Please post a pic when you can this sounds LOVELY!


----------



## LVoeletters

MyDogTink said:


> Very pretty. Sydney Evan puts a little gold  tag on her bracelets (or at least she does on her beaded bracelets) so that may help identify the evil eye bracelet.




Thanks for letting me know! The local jeweler I went to shortened it for me and I know he took something off, I don't remember if it was a tag and I was in a rush to go on vacation and never had time to go back... Also pretty sure I lost the extra gold chain  I'll have to go to a AD and ask them if it is or not!



Trulyadiva said:


> Love your bracelet combination especially the evil eye, I would love to get in gold.



Thank you! This evil eye and my half eternity are my main yellow gold pieces. Although I like the this yellow gold because it's rich in tone but still very delicate


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Plus white pearl studs


----------



## MyDogTink

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 2475967
> View attachment 2475968
> View attachment 2475970
> 
> Plus white pearl studs



Can you give us more details on the necklace please? I have a DY necklace that I've been looking for something to layer it with and I'm having a difficult time.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

MyDogTink said:


> Can you give us more details on the necklace please? I have a DY necklace that I've been looking for something to layer it with and I'm having a difficult time.




Sure can ! It's Marco Bicego's Confetti multi-color pearl/semi-precious gems necklace.


----------



## MyDogTink

mad_for_chanel said:


> Sure can ! It's Marco Bicego's Confetti multi-color pearl/semi-precious gems necklace.



Ahh. I was looking at his line to layer with my DY. How funny is that that I was attracted to your pretty necklace. Thanks!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

MyDogTink said:


> Ahh. I was looking at his line to layer with my DY. How funny is that that I was attracted to your pretty necklace. Thanks!




Now I'm curious about yr DY! Can u post a pic ? Thanks in advance


----------



## MyDogTink

mad_for_chanel said:


> Now I'm curious about yr DY! Can u post a pic ? Thanks in advance



Would love to. Will try to do it today or tomorrow.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Tiffany & co yg diamond cross necklace small size
Anita ko rg studded bracelet with single diamond pace stud
Cartier love bracelet yg
Cartier charity love bracelet rg single diamond 
Carolina bucci lucky bracelet 
Sydney Evan red coral Hamsa bracelet
Rose ark rg diamond snake cuff


----------



## EMDOC

YG DBTY solitary diamond necklace. PG&YG Cartier love cuffs.


----------



## IraPo

This is what I wore


----------



## LVoeletters

IraPo said:


> This is what I wore




Stunning!!! Those earrings!


----------



## MyDogTink

mad_for_chanel said:


> Now I'm curious about yr DY! Can u post a pic ? Thanks in advance



Here's the DY necklace. It's long (I think 48 inches) and delicate.


----------



## Denna

At the moment I am keeping it simple with just my Mi Moneda necklace and Pandora bracelet


----------



## Stacker Cat

Return to Tiffany heart tag bracelet Silver with 1837 ring


----------



## mad_for_chanel

MyDogTink said:


> Here's the DY necklace. It's long (I think 48 inches) and delicate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2478801
> View attachment 2478803




Thanks for the pic. Looks really similar. Have you considered layering with WG dbty necklace either diamonds or gems stations?


----------



## MyDogTink

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks for the pic. Looks really similar. Have you considered layering with WG dbty necklace either diamonds or gems stations?



I have been looking at dbty necklaces in multi-gemstones. This necklace is just so long to wear single and I'm not fond of it doubled. When I purchased it at Neiman they had it layered with 2 additional necklaces. I may go back and consider those necklaces.


----------



## Caz71

Dbty necklace. White gold ball earrings. Studs. Dbty bracelet layered with rose gold butterfly bracelet.


----------



## IraPo

Thanks LVoeletters


----------



## jclaybo

very simple day for me since its the work week but 
Kay Jewelers 3ct rose cut diamond tennis bracelet YG
engagement ring from Jareds of course 
Kate Spade  green idiom bracelet


----------



## Stacker Cat

Blink time watch in pink, Swarovski bracelet


----------



## k*d

Antique e-ring
Satomi Kawakita champaign diamond with blackened gold
Gold pyramid stud band


----------



## alice87

k*d said:


> Antique e-ring
> Satomi Kawakita champaign diamond with blackened gold
> Gold pyramid stud band



your rings are incredibly cute!


----------



## Stacker Cat

k*d said:


> Antique e-ring
> 
> Satomi Kawakita champaign diamond with blackened gold
> 
> Gold pyramid stud band




Wow!


----------



## k*d

Thanks alice87 & Stacker Cat!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I am wearing 0.67 carat diamond cluster earrings in WG, wedding set, Tag watch, Cartier Trinity ring (small) as a RHR and Hermes Clic Clac H bracelet in Noir with gold hardware on my right wrist.


----------



## Caz71




----------



## ashlend

Just my wedding band (diamond band) and my white gold ball studs and white gold chain that I got in Italy.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 2482560
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482561
> 
> 
> View attachment 2482562



I love your bangle, can I ask who makes it?


----------



## princess.shelby

Keeping it simple with my Tiffany pearl stud earrings and my olive leaf band ring.


----------



## Caz71

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I love your bangle, can I ask who makes it?



Aussie Sydney designer Samantha Wills.


----------



## IraPo

My ring from Kay Jewelers 10k


----------



## thanks sixx

Baume and Mercier Ilea watch.  A pair of gold and silver small hoop earrings, a gift from my sis!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> Aussie Sydney designer Samantha Wills.



Thanks! I would to have a bangle with diamonds or a tennis bracelet.


----------



## Caz71




----------



## Emma_Heels

Two pairs of very delicate tracer anklets that I had made for me by a local jeweller (each pair is a slightly different weight chain) plus my favourite heart-lock anklet that my Brother bought me. It has a permanent safety chain and opens out enough for me to roll it over my heel and up around my ankle with the lock removed.

media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/originals/a0/1a/b6/a01ab6aa9039aba09f0ef05d8cc13899.jpg


----------



## bucha

I am wearing my new Tiffany key and my emerald and diamond ring.


----------



## Switibuster

Two YG love bangle 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
and YG CLOU from cartier, 5 MOP alhambra YG


----------



## CATEYES

Switibuster said:


> Two YG love bangle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2497184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and YG CLOU from cartier, 5 MOP alhambra YG


 wish this was my arm...he he!


----------



## CATEYES

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 2484971


Super dainty....me likey


----------



## dzi

My Monday accessories


----------



## mad_for_chanel

wrist candies


----------



## Belle Bleu

Yellow Gold comfort fit wedding band
Baht 22kt necklace
Silver 12mm Pearls

I keep it very minimal when at home.


----------



## ashlend

Simple hammered silver hoops (Adina Reyter) and my wedding band. I don't wear fancy stuff to work.


----------



## Caz71




----------



## krawford

Caz71 said:


> View attachment 2499564


 Very pretty!  I like the simplicity!


----------



## emem2

Wearing this today for the first time


----------



## Mslizzy

emem2 said:


> Wearing this today for the first time


 
Very cute! Do you mind telling me where you purchased it?


----------



## Kaprisse

Hi Ladies. I'm new to the forum and love to stack bracelets. Here is what I'm wearing today. John Hardy bamboo bangles and naga bracelet mixed with ruby and sapphire bangles.


----------



## emem2

Hi mslizzy, i had my local jeweler reset it for me. It used to be a not so attractive antique setting. I love omc's. Thanks for liking it


----------



## Vivienne98

Cartier , well I've never taken it out since my the day I got it  ummm guys I have a question , I'm 17,  I save up and buy my own stuff with my monthly allowance , I'm looking forward to buy a hermes enamel necklace ...do u think it's suitable for daily use like the Cartier ? Thanks :3


----------



## Mslizzy

emem2 said:


> Hi mslizzy, i had my local jeweler reset it for me. It used to be a not so attractive antique setting. I love omc's. Thanks for liking it


 Thanks for replying, love the ring.


----------



## NYTexan

Pulled out my old Kieselstein Cord today. Love my gator. I still covet the KC YG gator bracelet and ring. Someday!!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today apart from my usual diamond studs, wedding set and Tag Aquaracer watch, I am wearing my new Cartier Sweet Trinity pendant, Cartier Love cuff in YG and Annouska skinny diamond eternity band in YG as a RHR.


----------



## Theren

Technically this is from last night, but I finally wore the ring my father in law gave me from his aunt when we went out to dinner with him last night. He's been battling some medical stuff which he is completely healed from now..


----------



## inkstand

Love...mink?



Rose gold ten diamonds with Fendi mink cuff.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

1CTW Diamond Studs
Rolex DateJust
1CT Diamond Solitaire
1CTW Diamond Eternity


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Onebagtoomany said:


> Today apart from my usual diamond studs, wedding set and Tag Aquaracer watch, I am wearing my new Cartier Sweet Trinity pendant, Cartier Love cuff in YG and Annouska skinny diamond eternity band in YG as a RHR.



Same jewellery as yesterday but had a chance to take a photo of the Sweet Trinity - love love love it


----------



## MrsTGreen

14KW Halo Bridal Set
Gucci TT Watch
Charter Club Yellow Tone Ball Studs


----------



## frick&frack

Theren said:


> Technically this is from last night, but I finally wore the ring my father in law gave me from his aunt when we went out to dinner with him last night. He's been battling some medical stuff which he is completely healed from now..



STUNNING pear!!!


----------



## IraPo

The rings and the bracelet are 14K. Excuse my dry hands.


----------



## Caz71

New knot earrings and matching necklace.


----------



## azniceskater1

I've been wearing this everyday


----------



## Missy1726

Tiffany .07 dbty and medium open heart


----------



## Caz71

New solid gold bangle!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I'm wearing:

Ears: Diamond studs

Neck: Tiffany Metro diamond horseshoe pendant in WG, layered with Hearts on Fire Fulfillment pendant in WG

Left hand/wrist: Wedding set, Tag Aquaracer with MOP face/diamond markers

Right hand: Cartier Trinity ring


----------



## pursegirl3

14kt. yellow gold hoop earrings at home today


----------



## cougster

Today's jewelry


----------



## Law34

Black & white animal print skinny pants, black off the shoulder top. DKNY watch on left wrist with Tiffany venetian bracelet. On right wrist small mini bead enamel heart Tiffany bracelet, stacked with a sweetie Links of London bracelet and a Trollbeads bangle with my beloved crane bead on it. Around my neck is a Trollbead necklace with the gold and silver daisy on it, and wearing big silver hoops. Oh and a gold and silver Trollbeads crown ring.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Bvlgari Parentesi Tubogas bracelet


----------



## Apelila

I'm wearing my...
Clothing:
Stripe top- Old Navy
Nude short- Taget
Shoe- Nordstrom/steve madden
Bag- Louis Vuitton Eva clutch
Jewelry:
earring- 8mm tahitian pearl
necklace- Na Hoku/ Plumeria diamond necklace
Watch- Coach 
Bracelets- Na Hoku/ Plumeria Pearl, Hawaiian Heirloom Bangle, MK cord and rhinestones


----------



## SkyJuicy

Cartier Love Bangle&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LavieRose

Tiffany 1837 circle pendant &#128515; love the simple classic look


----------



## Missy1726

16" dbty .07

18" YG .20


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Missy1726 said:


> 16" dbty .07
> 
> 18" YG .20



Pretty!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

i'm wearing on my left wrist:
Cartier LE trinity bracelet with spinel
tiffany dbty 3 diamond
and tiffany rubedo infinity bracelet

right hand
diamond legacy 0.43 center stone.

and my 0.42 yellow gold tiffany dbty necklace 
it sounds like a lot but they are all pretty dainty!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Diamond inside outside hoops
Diamond solitaire pendant 
Diamond solitaire ering
Diamond eternity band
Diamond bezel/dial ladies datejust
&#128142;'s are a girls best friend! &#128081;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;


----------



## mad_for_chanel

In the morning : 

Tiffany Soleste Round with Pink diamonds with Tiffany Metro diamond bands, 2xRG WG & YG

Tiffany Cobblestone earrings 

Tiffany Cobblestone pendant layered with Tiffany Enchant Primrose key pendant

Cartier Love bracelet RG 4diamonds stacked with Cartier RG Rainbow Love bracelet & Hermes Micro Rivale sulphur PHW

In the evening:

Just the bracelets stack


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing my Cartier Sweet Trinity necklace today and my YG Love cuff on my right wrist, together with my usual daily staples (diamond studs, wedding rings and Tag watch).


----------



## LVoeletters

mad_for_chanel said:


> In the morning :
> 
> Tiffany Soleste Round with Pink diamonds with Tiffany Metro diamond bands, 2xRG WG & YG
> 
> Tiffany Cobblestone earrings
> 
> Tiffany Cobblestone pendant layered with Tiffany Enchant Primrose key pendant
> 
> Cartier Love bracelet RG 4diamonds stacked with Cartier RG Rainbow Love bracelet & Hermes Micro Rivale sulphur PHW
> 
> In the evening:
> 
> Just the bracelets stack


.... Drooling..... Please please post pics!!!!


----------



## auberielle

Tous necklace


----------



## stmary

Wearing these today


----------



## stmary

And this...


----------



## NYTexan

Pulled out some classics today!


----------



## amrx87

no pics, but im wearing 2 bangles on my wrist (rhinestone one from jcrew and a pretty gold one w an inscription..i forget the name of the designer), ering, and diamond studs


----------



## rm_petite

I'm wearing this one


----------



## Caz71

Mixed it up. Diam studs. Rose gold hoops . Tiffany bean necklace.


----------



## skyqueen

NYTexan said:


> Pulled out some classics today!




Classics, indeed...love this look!


----------



## bucha

I am wearing my new (to me) gold heart padlock bracelet dating from the 1890s, and my beloved diamond pave ring.


----------



## Caz71

Michael kors buckle bracelet. Puchased today. Its a little loose heavy but I luv it!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

bucha said:


> I am wearing my new (to me) gold heart padlock bracelet dating from the 1890s, and my beloved diamond pave ring.
> 
> View attachment 2552261
> 
> View attachment 2552262




Wow! I like this bracelet! Especially precious that it is from the 1890s!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Caz71 said:


> Michael kors buckle bracelet. Puchased today. Its a little loose heavy but I luv it!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552566




Nice bracelet caz71!


----------



## bucha

mad_for_chanel said:


> Wow! I like this bracelet! Especially precious that it is from the 1890s!




Thank you!


----------



## anne1218

Switched out my ering and band and wore this tkday


----------



## shepink72

Wearing these today that I created to match my LV accessories. I have made several pairs for clients. Going to wear my LV nano bracelet as well.


----------



## gr8onteej

Two of my favorite rings along with my diamond studs and pendant.


----------



## frick&frack

anne1218 said:


> Switched out my ering and band and wore this tkday



what an unusual band...it's beautiful!


----------



## jessicaqin

love the Michael kors buckle bracelet.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

WG day today:

Diamond studs
Tiffany Metro diamond horseshoe pendant
Diamond eternity band in platinum as a RHR


----------



## Missy1726

MK Watch, Tiffany Initial Disk, and 2 Emerald stacking rings and a Diamond slice stacking Ring


----------



## anthonyroman06

Cavalier Girl said:


> I thought it would be fun to see what jewelry we wear each day.  I'm interested to see if we mostly stick to the same things, or do we mix it up.  I take it by spells.  Some weeks, I wear something different almost every day, and some weeks I wear the same thing day after day.....boring and lazy!
> 
> Today, I'm wearing jeans, a blue and white French sailor t-shirt with VCA turquoise 20 motif vintage, turquoise Ippolita hoop earrings, tgm Cape Cod Hermes watch, and ER w/eternity band.
> 
> How about you???


  I also think so.   It's so boring to wear same jewelry frequently!!! Most of the people do like   so.So its better to mix ut up for few days and change again but you have to   continue it, otherwise it will remain the same boring things. I think you   will be looking great if you wear jeans, a blue and white French sailor   t-shirt with VCA turquoise 20 motif vintage, turquoise Ippolita hoop   earrings, tgm Cape Cod Hermes watch, and ER w/eternity band.


----------



## Apelila

Since It's my day off and mostly I do just run some few errands..today I wore my Mk tortoise watch in gold tone, and my MK tortoise toggle bracelet, 14k plumeria ring,14k maile leaf ring, and my Tahitian 6mm earring in 14k gold


----------



## pursegirl3

Silver hoop earrings  feeling minimalist today!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

diamond 3stone ering
diamond eternity ring
diamond inside out hoops
diamond datejust
Simple and classic!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mad_for_chanel

In the mood for these!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Apelila said:


> Since It's my day off and mostly I do just run some few errands..today I wore my Mk tortoise watch in gold tone, and my MK tortoise toggle bracelet, 14k plumeria ring,14k maile leaf ring, and my Tahitian 6mm earring in 14k gold




Nice tortoise shells pieces Apelila!


----------



## CKT

mad_for_chanel said:


> In the mood for these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572566
> View attachment 2572567


 

I loveee your taste in jewelry!!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

CKT said:


> I loveee your taste in jewelry!!




Thank you CKT! &#128536;


----------



## Apelila

mad_for_chanel said:


> Nice tortoise shells pieces Apelila!



Thank you so much


----------



## einseine

tiffany dbty bracelet, vintage alhambra bracelet in onyx and just a fun bracelet to camouflage my big wrist bone...


----------



## BenLovesLV

On my left arm and hand: Balenciage metallic edge leather wrap bracelet, black with ghw, and Cartier classic trinity on my ring finger.
On my right arm and hand: 9 euro Ebay shield ring - cheap ***, but really nice in stainless steel and goldtone - and on my arm LV sign it bracelet DE and Saint Laurent Pyramidaux bracelet.


----------



## alice87

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 2497446
> View attachment 2497447
> 
> 
> wrist candies


I love this red on your wrist!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

alice87 said:


> I love this red on your wrist!




Thank you Alice87!


----------



## Docjeun

Apelila said:


> Since It's my day off and mostly I do just run some few errands..today I wore my Mk tortoise watch in gold tone, and my MK tortoise toggle bracelet, 14k plumeria ring,14k maile leaf ring, and my Tahitian 6mm earring in 14k gold


I love the look of matching watch and bracelet and any chance I get if it's available I'll buy it.  Right now I'm looking at a black and silver ceramic with the bracelet, I can't remember the name of the designer, someone new that is very similar to some of the skagen designs, and not expensive at all, in the 300-500 dollar range.  There is also a new designer I saw who makes very nice watches, you can change the total look of the watch and they are gorgeous, can't remember who makes them either but I'm going back for the watch and bracelet for sure.  I live in Europe so not sure if they are available in the states.  I'll get back with the names if anyone is interested.  I just kind of popped in and out of this new store for a quick look.


----------



## Docjeun

mad_for_chanel said:


> In the mood for these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2572566
> View attachment 2572567


Can I ask you who makes the bracelet you are wearing with the white design, I'm in love with it!


----------



## Docjeun

einseine said:


> tiffany dbty bracelet, vintage alhambra bracelet in onyx and just a fun bracelet to camouflage my big wrist bone...


I love the combination!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Trulyadiva said:


> Can I ask you who makes the bracelet you are wearing with the white design, I'm in love with it!




Thanks ! Do you mean the white clover motifs? It's Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra 5 motifs white mother of pearl in yellow gold .


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks ! Do you mean the white clover motifs? It's Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra 5 motifs white mother of pearl in yellow gold .



It is quite beautiful.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

NikkisABagGirl said:


> It is quite beautiful.




Thank you.


----------



## einseine

Trulyadiva said:


> I love the combination!




Thanks Trulyadiva!  You are sweet.


----------



## Apelila

Trulyadiva said:


> I love the look of matching watch and bracelet and any chance I get if it's available I'll buy it.  Right now I'm looking at a black and silver ceramic with the bracelet, I can't remember the name of the designer, someone new that is very similar to some of the skagen designs, and not expensive at all, in the 300-500 dollar range.  There is also a new designer I saw who makes very nice watches, you can change the total look of the watch and they are gorgeous, can't remember who makes them either but I'm going back for the watch and bracelet for sure.  I live in Europe so not sure if they are available in the states.  I'll get back with the names if anyone is interested.  I just kind of popped in and out of this new store for a quick look.



Yes I do like mostly to match my jewelry and metal as well, gold on gold silver on silver,etc.
Thank you for the great compliment and have a good day!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Today, I'm all about Rose Gold. 

Rose gold Bulgari B zero hoop earrings

Left hand : RG Love bracelet & RG Love Ring 

Right hand : RG Rolex Daytona black croc strap & RG Tiffany & Co dainty Atlas bracelet


----------



## mashedpotato

Today i am wearing a heart shaped gold necklace and i have matched it with earrings of the same color and shape.


----------



## little tree

My lovely ring.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Finally bought the skinny Trinity ring (smallest size)  I wanted from Cartier yesterday, to beat the price rise! Wearing it today on its own with my Love cuff


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Wearing my new love bangle, chilling at home with my baby daughter! Ugh! Don't know why my pics are upside down!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Wearing my new love bangle, chilling at home with my baby daughter! Ugh! Don't know why my pics are upside down!



Oh that is so cute! Love your bangle but also your daughter's adorable little feet!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Onebagtoomany said:


> Oh that is so cute! Love your bangle but also your daughter's adorable little feet!



Awww...thanks. She's my little doll.


----------



## caitatonic

Necklace my boyfriend got me as an early birthday present. Three hearts.. one for him, one for our dogs, and one for our cat. We had to put her to sleep on Tuesday :/


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Silver eternity snake bracelet


----------



## Caz71

pyramid yg studs.
dbty in silver
Pandora essence bracelet.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

little tree said:


> My lovely ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2581611
> View attachment 2581612
> View attachment 2581614
> View attachment 2581615


That ring is incredible Little Tree. May I ask where you got it?


----------



## Espinosa

Bought this Dean Davidson ring today.


----------



## little tree

Thingofbeauty said:


> That ring is incredible Little Tree. May I ask where you got it?




I got it in Canada. The brand is autelie bidermann. I can search it from google


----------



## bucha

I am wearing this jade pendant.


----------



## jenna_foo

Picked up and wore these darlings today.


----------



## Espinosa

jenna_foo said:


> Picked up and wore these darlings today.
> View attachment 2602104




Jenna those are adrorable! Who are they by?


----------



## jenna_foo

Espinosa said:


> Jenna those are adrorable! Who are they by?




Ya know, I'm not even sure. Picked them up at a pawnshop. 14kt with amethyst. Only paid $60. I will check the stamps when I get back home for ya.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cartier Love cuff in YG and extra small Trinity ring, Tiffany Sparklers pendant in YG/citrine, wedding set, Tag Aquaracer watch in ss with MOP face and diamond markers and these Kiki McDonough diamond huggie hoops which arrived today - love that they can be worn on their own or with drops attached:


----------



## Thingofbeauty

little tree said:


> I got it in Canada. The brand is autelie bidermann. I can search it from google


It looks beautiful on you. I checked the online store - her stuff is amazing. I love the ladybird pendant and Indian wedding pendants.


----------



## bespoke_vicky

My Favorite VCA Magic Alhambra Necklace!


----------



## frick&frack

Espinosa said:


> Bought this Dean Davidson ring today.



that is a stunning piece of lapis in a fabulous setting!  I'd love to see more pics if you feel like posting.


----------



## jenna_foo

Espinosa said:


> Jenna those are adrorable! Who are they by?




I checked. The only thing stamped is 14kt and A. That doesn't help much, huh?
I love them though. I thought they were interesting.


----------



## Espinosa

frick&frack said:


> that is a stunning piece of lapis in a fabulous setting!  I'd love to see more pics if you feel like posting.








Here you go! It's called his "Castle Ring." I love some of his stuff.


----------



## Espinosa

jenna_foo said:


> I checked. The only thing stamped is 14kt and A. That doesn't help much, huh?
> I love them though. I thought they were interesting.




Thanks for checking!


----------



## frick&frack

Espinosa said:


> Here you go! It's called his "Castle Ring." I love some of his stuff.



spectacular!  it reminds me of something you'd see in ancient rome.  I love the color of the gold too. thanks for sharing more pics


----------



## jenna_foo

Shablool silver & opal earrings, vintage diamond ring


----------



## Candice0985

These and a YG DBTY necklace


----------



## fashiondreamer

a necklace from BornPrettyStore today.


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> These and a YG DBTY necklace
> View attachment 2605515



The clover and daisy look so cute together!


----------



## LVoeletters

bespoke_vicky said:


> My Favorite VCA Magic Alhambra Necklace!



What a statement!


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> The clover and daisy look so cute together!



thanks!


----------



## frick&frack

Candice0985 said:


> These and a YG DBTY necklace



lovely delicate stack!


----------



## Candice0985

frick&frack said:


> lovely delicate stack!



thanks!


----------



## pandorajewelry1

I'm at home reading some stuff  but I'm wearing Pandora Forever in my Heart. I got this from a friend and I couldn't take my eyes on it. I just couldn't take it off.


----------



## jenna_foo

Was simple today, just wore these 14kt rose gold morganite studs.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Todays jewellery: 
Zoe and Morgan,  Tiffany and Cartier


----------



## LVoeletters

l
	

		
			
		

		
	




Very haphazard today, polished my silver charms so threw this guy on even though it's def too much to wear with all my bracelets... Using the onyx to buffer between love and diamond bangle


----------



## Chilean

Great thread!


----------



## vannarene

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2607825
> View attachment 2607826
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> l
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2607828
> View attachment 2607829
> 
> Very haphazard today, polished my silver charms so threw this guy on even though it's def too much to wear with all my bracelets... Using the onyx to buffer between love and diamond bangle



All so gorgeous! I love your necklace, I'm so bummed I missed out! Your bangle looks like it would easily fall of if rotated sideways


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Diamond Hoops
Diamond DJ
Diamond Ering
Diamond Cross


----------



## etk123

New bracelet day! Love my new white gold clasping link bracelet!


----------



## Candice0985

My new Tiffany Legacy!! I just got it today but my modelling pics were horrible.... So tiffany box pictures instead! Lol


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> New bracelet day! Love my new white gold clasping link bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608024




Love it!!!


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> My new Tiffany Legacy!! I just got it today but my modelling pics were horrible.... So tiffany box pictures instead! Lol
> View attachment 2608029




New necklace day, so beautiful!!! Will be looking for sparkly modeling pics !


----------



## ItrainsinLondon

etk123 said:


> New bracelet day! Love my new white gold clasping link bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608024



I love that bracelet! Is it T&Co?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

etk123 said:


> New bracelet day! Love my new white gold clasping link bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2608024



Gorgeous!  It looks amazing stacked with your Love and your beautiful e-ring! Do you mind me asking where is from? I would love to get one just like this but in YG to wear with my Love.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Candice0985 said:


> My new Tiffany Legacy!! I just got it today but my modelling pics were horrible.... So tiffany box pictures instead! Lol
> View attachment 2608029



Wow, so pretty and sparkly - would love to see pics of it on!


----------



## Freckles1

Wedding ring
Diamond Rolex
Ring from Santorini
Hermes bracelet


----------



## alya

Here is my stack


----------



## etk123

ItrainsinLondon said:


> I love that bracelet! Is it T&Co?




Thanks! Yep it's fromTiffany.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Not technically wearing them as I am saving them for a friend's wedding on Saturday, but these lovely pearl drops from Annoushka arrived today  Wearing them on my Kiki McDonough diamond huggie hoops in YG.


----------



## oreo713

alya said:


> View attachment 2608574
> 
> Here is my stack



omg..I love ALL your rings!


----------



## etk123

Onebagtoomany said:


> Gorgeous!  It looks amazing stacked with your Love and your beautiful e-ring! Do you mind me asking where is from? I would love to get one just like this but in YG to wear with my Love.




Thank you! I've wanted a link bracelet to put with my Love for so long, I'm so happy with it! It's from Tiffany, and it also comes in rose gold and yellow gold. Since the links open I was able to take 2 off for a perfect fit.


----------



## etk123

Onebagtoomany said:


> Not technically wearing them as I am saving them for a friend's wedding on Saturday, but these lovely pearl drops from Annoushka arrived today  Wearing them on my Kiki McDonough diamond huggie hoops in YG.




These are beautiful


----------



## Onebagtoomany

etk123 said:


> Thank you! I've wanted a link bracelet to put with my Love for so long, I'm so happy with it! It's from Tiffany, and it also comes in rose gold and yellow gold. Since the links open I was able to take 2 off for a perfect fit.



It is gorgeous! Now I really want one - something else to add to the never ending wish list 



etk123 said:


> These are beautiful



Thanks! I think they will be really versatile


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Candice0985 said:


> My new Tiffany Legacy!! I just got it today but my modelling pics were horrible.... So tiffany box pictures instead! Lol
> View attachment 2608029



Beautiful. Do you know if this comes in yellow gold?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Onebagtoomany said:


> Not technically wearing them as I am saving them for a friend's wedding on Saturday, but these lovely pearl drops from Annoushka arrived today  Wearing them on my Kiki McDonough diamond huggie hoops in YG.



Wow! These are interchangeable right? I love them!!


----------



## LVoeletters

vannarene said:


> All so gorgeous! I love your necklace, I'm so bummed I missed out! Your bangle looks like it would easily fall of if rotated sideways




Never an issue of falling off with my bangle, but it's just a smudge too big to stack with my love, when I tried it it sat nicely with the love so I was so confused when I brought it home :/

And yes I love this collection, I have them all but only wear one or two, and I wish I bought one yellow gold instead, I'm trying to convince myself to sell bcuz I just take them out to polish them


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Wow! These are interchangeable right? I love them!!



Than you!  Yes, they are interchangeable - Annoushka drops fit well on to the hoops but Kiki McDonough has some beautiful ones too. I'd like to get the Kiki praseolite/green amethyst ones at some point!


----------



## LVoeletters

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2608504
> 
> Wedding ring
> Diamond Rolex
> Ring from Santorini
> Hermes bracelet




Loove that ring!!!


----------



## Candice0985

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Beautiful. Do you know if this comes in yellow gold?



thanks! i'm not sure, not that I saw in store but I did find this online:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-TIFFANY-18k-Yellow-Gold-Victoria-Ruby-Necklace-/111343888882


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> New necklace day, so beautiful!!! Will be looking for sparkly modeling pics !


 the best I can do for now, it's still cloudy and thunderstormy!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Candice0985 said:


> thanks! i'm not sure, not that I saw in store but I did find this online:
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Authentic-TIFFANY-18k-Yellow-Gold-Victoria-Ruby-Necklace-/111343888882



Thanks. That is pretty, but yours with the diamonds is crazy gorgeous....need to keep saving for my cuff.


----------



## ayla

Posted this in the in action thread, I guess it belongs here as well!


----------



## Caz71

got my rings, dbtys bracelets, jewellery cleaned from the $2 cleaning man (he frequents all the malls around Melbourne), he is amazing!


----------



## Freckles1

Caz71 said:


> got my rings, dbtys bracelets, jewellery cleaned from the $2 cleaning man (he frequents all the malls around Melbourne), he is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2609369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2609371




Gorgeous ring


----------



## Candice0985

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks. That is pretty, but yours with the diamonds is crazy gorgeous....need to keep saving for my cuff.



thanks Nikki! it would be really pretty in YG and diamonds too, I agree 

are you getting a love cuff to go with your new YG bracelet?


----------



## frick&frack

etk123 said:


> New bracelet day! Love my new white gold clasping link bracelet!


^lovely!




Candice0985 said:


> My new Tiffany Legacy!! I just got it today but my modelling pics were horrible.... So tiffany box pictures instead! Lol


^looks like a flower...love it!  best use of a marquis shape that I've seen 




Onebagtoomany said:


> Not technically wearing them as I am saving them for a friend's wedding on Saturday, but these lovely pearl drops from Annoushka arrived today  Wearing them on my Kiki McDonough diamond huggie hoops in YG.


^beautiful pearls!  I like them on your hoops...great look.


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> Thank you! I've wanted a link bracelet to put with my Love for so long, I'm so happy with it! It's from Tiffany, and it also comes in rose gold and yellow gold. Since the links open I was able to take 2 off for a perfect fit.



Congrats on your new open link bracelet!!!  Looks great on you!  You are a genius!!!  You can wear it snugly and pare it with your Love perfectly!  I used to take 1 off of my YG one, but it was still loose and I lost it about two years ago.  HOWEVER, I found it in our garage the other day!!!  I'll take 2 off when I wear it.  Thanks etk for your great idea!  Love your white set on your left hand.


----------



## iheartpandora

My simple stack. Love my new Pandora essence bracelet!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Candice0985 said:


> thanks Nikki! it would be really pretty in YG and diamonds too, I agree
> 
> are you getting a love cuff to go with your new YG bracelet?



Yep. I am thinking about getting the cuff to go with the bracelet. That way I can move on to other things on my wishlist.


----------



## etk123

einseine said:


> Congrats on your new open link bracelet!!!  Looks great on you!  You are a genius!!!  You can wear it snugly and pare it with your Love perfectly!  I used to take 1 off of my YG one, but it was still loose and I lost it about two years ago.  HOWEVER, I found it in our garage the other day!!!  I'll take 2 off when I wear it.  Thanks etk for your great idea!  Love your white set on your left hand.



Omg, you found your bracelet???!!!! That's amazing!!! I was a bit hesitant to buy it, knowing that yours fell off, and been a little worried, but you found it! It's like a sign hehe!!!! I'm so happy for you!! I can't wait to see how you wear it with your newer bracelets!!!


----------



## LVoeletters




----------



## vannarene

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2611485



So beautiful! Love the greens with the gold  Where is the Leo cuff from?


----------



## LVoeletters

vannarene said:


> So beautiful! Love the greens with the gold  Where is the Leo cuff from?




C wonder! And thank you! I just made them.


----------



## Efro_87

Very simple just my cartier tank and wedding and engagement ring


----------



## Greengoddess8

alya said:


> View attachment 2608574
> 
> Here is my stack



I love your stacks!


----------



## Greengoddess8

caitatonic said:


> Necklace my boyfriend got me as an early birthday present. Three hearts.. one for him, one for our dogs, and one for our cat. We had to put her to sleep on Tuesday :/
> 
> View attachment 2586140



Happy birthday your necklace is lovely. You have a sweet bf. I am so sorry for the loss of your cat. We lost both of ours last year!  My heart goes out to you


----------



## vannarene

LVoeletters said:


> C wonder! And thank you! I just made them.



I used to make jewelry. What are the gold pieces on the smaller one?


----------



## caitatonic

Greengoddess8 said:


> Happy birthday your necklace is lovely. You have a sweet bf. I am so sorry for the loss of your cat. We lost both of ours last year!  My heart goes out to you




Thank you! I miss her :/


----------



## annie753

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2611485


Sooo PWEETTTY  ><!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

vannarene said:


> I used to make jewelry. What are the gold pieces on the smaller one?




Which bracelet? The little rings? I think they were supposed to be rings for clasp but I used them as spacers


----------



## LVoeletters

annie753 said:


> Sooo PWEETTTY  ><!!!




Thanks!


----------



## vannarene

LVoeletters said:


> Which bracelet? The little rings? I think they were supposed to be rings for clasp but I used them as spacers



Gotcha! I could never find a good gold colored metal that wasn't too expensive and didn't fade too bad. It looks lovely.


----------



## LVoeletters

vannarene said:


> Gotcha! I could never find a good gold colored metal that wasn't too expensive and didn't fade too bad. It looks lovely.




I have to take it off before showering but eventually all the metals dull unfortunately... But usually I tire of them and rework them into a new piece by then. I splurged on a bunch of gold filled beads and spacers and they faded on me :/


----------



## omniavincitamor

Candice0985 said:


> the best I can do for now, it's still cloudy and thunderstormy!
> 
> View attachment 2608823



Love it!!!


----------



## mrsinsyder




----------



## purseprincess32

Mikimoto pearl ring- gold band 
Hermes -Clic H bracelet emerald & gold plated.
Mikimoto pearl earrings.


----------



## ehy210

etk123 said:


> Today I wore Tiffany bow and pearl studs, ering with skinny eternity band and tin cup bracelet. Nice for spring!



beautiful. Where did you purchase your thin eternity? Thanks


----------



## Freckles1

Anna Beck dog tag


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2611485



Love it!


----------



## einseine

etk123 said:


> Omg, you found your bracelet???!!!! That's amazing!!! I was a bit hesitant to buy it, knowing that yours fell off, and been a little worried, but you found it! It's like a sign hehe!!!! I'm so happy for you!! I can't wait to see how you wear it with your newer bracelets!!!



Thanks etk!  Yeah!  It was a miracle!  You should be careful when you wear long sleeved clothes.  Each link may catch your clothe, which damages its closing system.  Do you sleep with it?  If you do that, it may damage the closing system, too.  But, I am not very sure what happens when you wear it very snugly.  Anyway, please check it from time to time!


----------



## einseine

Normally, I don't wear a watch, but today I war the watch to pare with my JUC!


----------



## bucha

Diamond pavé ring and Tiffany lock ring stacked with my university class ring.


----------



## einseine

Today.  My WG Love is back on my left arm!  JUC moved to my right arm.


----------



## bespoke_vicky

A custom made ring, they were once earrings and were too big. I think it looks more fabulous this way!


----------



## bespoke_vicky

bespoke_vicky said:


> A custom made ring, they were once earrings and were too big. I think it looks more fabulous this way!


----------



## CGORO2

hermes and gucci stack for today


----------



## Freckles1

Dior tribal earrings


----------



## Icy Melona

Alison Lou Emoticon studs. One laughing face and one crying face.


----------



## Monaliceke

cartier love and pearls today


----------



## jenna_foo

Wedding & Engagement bands
14 kt blossom earrings
14 kt dbty necklace (not Tiffany) .46 carat, VS1, I color


----------



## nerimanna

i wore this to a friend's wedding recently - south sea pearl ring in 18k wg and diamonds


----------



## periogirl28

Joined the Juste un Clou club.


----------



## jenna_foo

Just an earrings kinda day 
14kt gold pearl dangles


----------



## Icy Melona

Roberto Coin Hammered Gold earrings.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cartier Love cuff in YG, Cartier Trinity ring (small version), Kiki McDonough diamond huggie hoops in YG and my new Tiffany & Co knot key pendant in YG on on a 24" chain. I recently took back my Metro diamond horseshoe pendant in WG and they very kindly let me swap it for the key, so happy as YG suits me so much better


----------



## Icy Melona

Wearing my new purchase, Andrea Candela Topaz silver/gold ring. Received it today and it's so cute!


----------



## Icy Melona

And also Alison Lou Emoticon studs. I had to remove them so I can take a half decent picture.


----------



## jenna_foo

Icy Melona said:


> Wearing my new purchase, Andrea Candela Topaz silver/gold ring. Received it today and it's so cute!




Love this!!!


----------



## Icy Melona

jenna_foo said:


> Love this!!!


Thank you Jenna!! I love it too! It's so pretty and dainty to look at.  Very happy with this purchase.


----------



## auberielle

Icy Melona said:


> And also Alison Lou Emoticon studs. I had to remove them so I can take a half decent picture.


Love this!!


----------



## Blingaddict

Today: Chanel J12 with diamond markers &#128147;
Tiffany bracelet 
E- ring


----------



## jenna_foo

Today - DY stack w/Pandora Essence, silver and 18kt gold ear hooks.


----------



## Icy Melona

auberielle said:


> Love this!!


Thank you Auberielle! I love it too! They are so cheerful and fun to wear.


----------



## Freckles1

My Dior Huit


----------



## Icy Melona

George Jensen bracelet


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I'm wearing a pearl strand given by my grandfather to my mum in the late 60s and which she passed on to me a few years ago - she recently had them cleaned up, restrung and a 18k WG clasp added so they have a whole new lease of life  Also Cartier Trinity ring as RHR (xs version).


----------



## Stumbeline

Vintage sterling & diamond bow ring
Love knot earrings
Ruby & amethyst tone Pandora


----------



## vannarene

Turquoise studs, opal conch cluster, Tiffany hoops medium, Alex and Ani bracelets with a turquoise bracelet I made


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

1 carat tw bony levy diamond studs, Michelle deco watch with a black patent band, 2 7mm yurman cuffs, ering, wedding band, Yurman box chain with cross and "J" enhancers


----------



## jenna_foo

JA's Together We are One band, sterling silver hoops, and wedding set. Simple kind of day.


----------



## LVoeletters




----------



## LVoeletters

ChocoAvantGarde said:


> 1 carat tw bony levy diamond studs, Michelle deco watch with a black patent band, 2 7mm yurman cuffs, ering, wedding band, Yurman box chain with cross and "J" enhancers




Pics please! Sounds great!


----------



## Audrey_S

JLC Rendezvous with prong diamond ring and statement pave diamond ring &#128151;


----------



## jenna_foo

Just earrings today 
Sterling silver with opal & surgical steel orbital.


----------



## HollySimone

I am wearing only my thin 18k white gold wedding band.

This week I am packing up and moving out of my home and into my DH's home, so this is all I am going to wear until I get settled.


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

LVoeletters said:


> Pics please! Sounds great!



Sure!


----------



## LuvAllLV




----------



## vannarene

Look what just arrived in the mail! A preowned mosaic opal ring in sterling silver. It has damage but I don't care! I've been looking for a unique bold colorful right hand ring. Ignore my amateur nail polish job


----------



## vannarene

A picture would help, yeah? Lol it looks tight but it's really not. My hands are swollen from the vegas heat!


----------



## Caz71

Pyramid gold studs. Infinity necklace and pandora ring. Loving my shellac. First time to have had it done. More fun to wear rings now!!


----------



## LVoeletters

You know the happy dance Katherine height does in the Ugly Truth? 
Doing that right now.


Craving a love ring, Chanel, and some gorgeous VCA! Looking at you frivole... &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## LVoeletters

vannarene said:


> Look what just arrived in the mail! A preowned mosaic opal ring in sterling silver. It has damage but I don't care! I've been looking for a unique bold colorful right hand ring. Ignore my amateur nail polish job




Cool!


Craving a love ring, Chanel, and some gorgeous VCA! Looking at you frivole... &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## Thingofbeauty

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2634022
> 
> You know the happy dance Katherine height does in the Ugly Truth?
> Doing that right now.
> 
> 
> Craving a love ring, Chanel, and some gorgeous VCA! Looking at you frivole... &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


Oh my. That looks beautiful!


----------



## LVoeletters

Thingofbeauty said:


> Oh my. That looks beautiful!




Thank you!!!


----------



## cheburashka73

Yellow gold ring with 3 diamonds, it was my mother in law ring, and she gave to me last feb, fell in love with ever since, never took of, beside its matches with my Cartier Love


----------



## LVoeletters

super blurry since I took them
Myself aka my chin! &#128586;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; is it too much? I'll start wearing the watch on the opposite hand but wanted to see opinions of this. Funny enough I don't know what rings besides the love ring to pair with both, my diamond ring doesn't match with it, which is fine since I always wear it on my right hand  but it seems to take out the "cleanness" of the two stacked together. Also was recently given the Hermes bangle... Is it all too much? Or too much with the zodiac bangle? It's the thin one on the right side thanks for your honest opinions!


----------



## LVoeletters

cheburashka73 said:


> View attachment 2634420
> 
> 
> Yellow gold ring with 3 diamonds, it was my mother in law ring, and she gave to me last feb, fell in love with ever since, never took of, beside its matches with my Cartier Love




Very cool! Love your 4 diamond love that's my fave!


----------



## HollySimone

cheburashka73 said:


> View attachment 2634420
> 
> 
> Yellow gold ring with 3 diamonds, it was my mother in law ring, and she gave to me last feb, fell in love with ever since, never took of, beside its matches with my Cartier Love



I agree. The ring and Cartier Love look perfect together.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2634022
> 
> You know the happy dance Katherine height does in the Ugly Truth?
> Doing that right now.
> 
> 
> Craving a love ring, Chanel, and some gorgeous VCA! Looking at you frivole... &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



OMG you got it, congrats!!!! WOOHOO it looks absolutely amazing on you sweetie!!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond studs, Hearts on Fire Fulfillment pendant in WG and Cartier Trinity ring (xs).


----------



## flowerboy

2 gold bangles and gold loop earrings, keeping it simple


----------



## etk123

Mothers Day pearl dangles from Pearl Paradise


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

etk123 said:


> Mothers Day pearl dangles from Pearl Paradise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2635288
> View attachment 2635291



I love love pearl dangles. These are so nice, I need a pair.


----------



## etk123

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I love love pearl dangles. These are so nice, I need a pair.



Thanks, you do need a pair!! I love pearls, but lately have been thinking my studs might look a little bit matureI love them on my teen daughter and I love them on my mom, just felt a bit stuffy on myself unless I was dressed very casually 
I think dangles are perfect.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

etk123 said:


> Thanks, you do need a pair!! I love pearls, but lately have been thinking my studs might look a little bit matureI love them on my teen daughter and I love them on my mom, just felt a bit stuffy on myself unless I was dressed very casually
> I think dangles are perfect.



I know exactly what you mean. I wear gold hoops with pearl dangles and I love them. These are even better.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl




----------



## LVoeletters

Is the ring too much with this? Really been enjoying the clean combo, even wore my diamond bangle on the other wrist to keep it fresh but was cleaning my jewelry and wanted to wear this guy tonight. He's from spoilbox. Awesome site ask for mike he can source you anything, this was his interpretation of a dragon and a panther. Sparkles like crazy and always gets attention when I wear it. 

Also had to wear my panther necklace in celebration of my new watch, this little guy is from juicy couture. great price. Don't normally wear costume jewelry especially when it's clearly inspired by another designer but had to make an exception since it was under 30 last year. 

If you think the ring should go on the other hand please let me know thank you!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVoeletters said:


> Is the ring too much with this? Really been enjoying the clean combo, even wore my diamond bangle on the other wrist to keep it fresh but was cleaning my jewelry and wanted to wear this guy tonight. He's from spoilbox. Awesome site ask for mike he can source you anything, this was his interpretation of a dragon and a panther. Sparkles like crazy and always gets attention when I wear it.
> 
> Also had to wear my panther necklace in celebration of my new watch, this little guy is from juicy couture. great price. Don't normally wear costume jewelry especially when it's clearly inspired by another designer but had to make an exception since it was under 30 last year.
> 
> If you think the ring should go on the other hand please let me know thank you!]
> 
> I very much like it on this hand. It ties back to your watch with similar coloring. Also looks great on index finger.


----------



## LVoeletters

NikkisABagGirl said:


> LVoeletters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the ring too much with this? Really been enjoying the clean combo, even wore my diamond bangle on the other wrist to keep it fresh but was cleaning my jewelry and wanted to wear this guy tonight. He's from spoilbox. Awesome site ask for mike he can source you anything, this was his interpretation of a dragon and a panther. Sparkles like crazy and always gets attention when I wear it.
> 
> Also had to wear my panther necklace in celebration of my new watch, this little guy is from juicy couture. great price. Don't normally wear costume jewelry especially when it's clearly inspired by another designer but had to make an exception since it was under 30 last year.
> 
> If you think the ring should go on the other hand please let me know thank you!]
> 
> I very much like it on this hand. It ties back to your watch with similar coloring. Also looks great on index finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I've never done the index finger trend and totally feel really cool doing it &#128513;&#128513;&#128563; lol
> 
> Starting to get excited to be able to have several pieces that I can mix and match with. Especially to mix high and low pieces.
Click to expand...


----------



## skyqueen

LVoeletters said:


> NikkisABagGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I've never done the index finger trend and totally feel really cool doing it &#128513;&#128513;&#128563; lol
> 
> Starting to get excited to be able to have several pieces that I can mix and match with. Especially to mix high and low pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect on your index finger...just enough!
Click to expand...


----------



## Slvnicole

Today I am wearing one ring on each finger, a watch and figaro bracelet on my left wrist, 3 bangle bracelets on my right wrist, 10mm herringbone necklace, figaro anklet on left ankle, rope anklet on right, and earrings. I do love my jewelry!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I'm not feeling well so I'm having a lazy day at home, just a watch for me.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I'm not feeling well so I'm having a lazy day at home, just a watch for me.



Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## iseebearbears

It looks much better IRL in my opinion.


----------



## LVoeletters

Thought I posted this already wearing this, bb28 and my Tiffany arrow necklace. Really need simple studs to wear. My pearl studs are too thick and cut my ear. Trying to get my other small pearl stud matched so I have somethig simple to wear. 

Also need to shorten the arrow necklace and reset my diamond bangle.... It never ends lol


----------



## LVoeletters

skyqueen said:


> LVoeletters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect on your index finger...just enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you- now I feel confident with this trio!
Click to expand...


----------



## charleston-mom

Not too much jewelry today. Tiffany necklace I've had since forever. LOL!


----------



## skyqueen

charleston-mom said:


> Not too much jewelry today. Tiffany necklace I've had since forever. LOL!
> View attachment 2636759




So classic!
Always loved that necklace........


----------



## LVoeletters

charleston-mom said:


> Not too much jewelry today. Tiffany necklace I've had since forever. LOL!
> View attachment 2636759



No need for too much, that necklace is everything love it! Wish they would go back to making pieces like this instead of focusing so much on silver and rubedo


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Agreed!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

charleston-mom said:


> Not too much jewelry today. Tiffany necklace I've had since forever. LOL!
> View attachment 2636759



Nice- off topic but when I see your username it makes me miss home.


----------



## floridasun8

Just started my Alex and Ani collection today &#128522;


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Wearing my silver butterfly ring today.


----------



## BenLovesLV

One of these days, I'll buy a decent camera, to make pictures of my jewelry with...
For today, it's just my words: LV sign it bracelet DE on my left wrist, classic Cartier trinity on my left ring finger. Balenciaga metallic (GHW) black leather bracelet on my right wrist, Chopardissimo 6 mm rose gold ring on my right hand middle finger.


----------



## skyqueen

BenLovesLV said:


> One of these days, I'll buy a decent camera, to make pictures of my jewelry with...
> For today, it's just my words: LV sign it bracelet DE on my left wrist, classic Cartier trinity on my left ring finger. Balenciaga metallic (GHW) black leather bracelet on my right wrist, Chopardissimo 6 mm rose gold ring on my right hand middle finger.


Yes, Ben...we NEED pics!!!
Sounds heavenly!


----------



## skyqueen

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2636576
> 
> Thought I posted this already wearing this, bb28 and my Tiffany arrow necklace. Really need simple studs to wear. My pearl studs are too thick and cut my ear. Trying to get my other small pearl stud matched so I have somethig simple to wear.
> 
> Also need to shorten the arrow necklace and reset my diamond bangle.... It never ends lol


You are on a roll, dearheat...classy yet FUN!
Shorten the arrow necklace and WEAR IT! Looks great on you!!!


----------



## BenLovesLV

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2636576
> 
> Thought I posted this already wearing this, bb28 and my Tiffany arrow necklace. Really need simple studs to wear. My pearl studs are too thick and cut my ear. Trying to get my other small pearl stud matched so I have somethig simple to wear.
> 
> Also need to shorten the arrow necklace and reset my diamond bangle.... It never ends lol





Love the arm candy  !


----------



## LVoeletters

skyqueen said:


> You are on a roll, dearheat...classy yet FUN!
> Shorten the arrow necklace and WEAR IT! Looks great on you!!!



Thank you! &#128151;&#128151;&#128151; I really have to high tail it back in there, after my last Tiffany's experience I haven't looked forward to going back- but I should go to another and cross this off the to do list!


----------



## LVoeletters

BenLovesLV said:


> Love the arm candy  !




Thank you!! I really need to figure out how to multiquote on the app lol


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Hope you feel better soon.




Thank you so much. Just having a difficult time... 3 more months I keep reminding myself!!!


----------



## LVoeletters

Other stack I am trying out... A little hard because while the clic clac and diamond bangle are the same size, they both bully the love... Testing out to see if the beads will keep them separated. Also was hoping the green would work with the brown.


----------



## Harpertoo

Today trying to decide if I like the Love ring on the same side as my bracelet.....


----------



## LVoeletters

Harpertoo said:


> Today trying to decide if I like the Love ring on the same side as my bracelet.....




I like it, do you have a picture that's a little further Away, bcuz of the opposite metal colors and the screw vs diamond I think it doesn't look matchy matchy at all


----------



## Harpertoo

LVoeletters said:


> I like it, do you have a picture that's a little further Away, bcuz of the opposite metal colors and the screw vs diamond I think it doesn't look matchy matchy at all



I just took a few pics with my camera next to my desk...all close up.
But I think the ring is probably a better wedding band stand in on my other hand....just wanted to try out the look. thanks for the reply.


----------



## mousdioufe

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2634470
> View attachment 2634471
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super blurry since I took them
> Myself aka my chin! &#128586;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; is it too much? I'll start wearing the watch on the opposite hand but wanted to see opinions of this. Funny enough I don't know what rings besides the love ring to pair with both, my diamond ring doesn't match with it, which is fine since I always wear it on my right hand  but it seems to take out the "cleanness" of the two stacked together. Also was recently given the Hermes bangle... Is it all too much? Or too much with the zodiac bangle? It's the thin one on the right side thanks for your honest opinions!



May I ask where is that zodiac bangle from ? Very pretty and unusual


----------



## Freckles1

My new Noonday cuff!!


----------



## LVoeletters

mousdioufe said:


> May I ask where is that zodiac bangle from ? Very pretty and unusual




You will laugh but it's from cwonder! Under 30! I love the tone of the gold bcuz it goes well with my fine jewelry! I even prefer it to the gold color of my clic clac


----------



## saligator

I'm not one for the horse racing but... today I'm wearing my horse in honor of California Chrome and the Triple Crown possibility! Go Chromie go!

http://www.jbhudson.com/shop/media/...33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/S/T/STPN07478_65.JPG


----------



## LVoeletters

Went super simple today, forgot how nice items are on it's own. Didn't wear my diamond bangle for the first time after buying it in December. 

Figured no one would want pictures of the same items separately. Lol. 


Just my love bangle on one hand, ballon bleu on the other, half eternity band, Tiffany arrow pendant and little diamond hoop earrings. I really like the tone of the metals on my arms without diamonds it just seems so clean. It could also be because I'm so fed up with the diamond bangle lol


----------



## LVoeletters

saligator said:


> I'm not one for the horse racing but... today I'm wearing my horse in honor of California Chrome and the Triple Crown possibility! Go Chromie go!
> 
> http://www.jbhudson.com/shop/media/...33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/S/T/STPN07478_65.JPG




Very cool!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVoeletters said:


> Went super simple today, forgot how nice items are on it's own. Didn't wear my diamond bangle for the first time after buying it in December.
> 
> Figured no one would want pictures of the same items separately. Lol.
> 
> 
> Just my love bangle on one hand, ballon bleu on the other, half eternity band, Tiffany arrow pendant and little diamond hoop earrings. I really like the tone of the metals on my arms without diamonds it just seems so clean. It could also be because I'm so fed up with the diamond bangle lol



I love pics, so post away. Hehe!


----------



## jessieclarkex

Today I'm wearing a printed blouse with black skinny jeans and black leather chelsea boots with my pandora birthstone (moonstone) ring, my new Anne Klein rose gold bracelet watch with my gold Cartier love bracelet


----------



## bespoke_vicky

Simple Van Cleef & Arpels Platinum Diamond Band


----------



## Caz71

Dogeared circle in rose gold!


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Caz71 said:


> Dogeared circle in rose gold!



Love Dogeared jewellery


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Wearing my Alex Monroe bee necklace today in rose gold. 
Love the detail on AM pieces.


----------



## couturequeen

Layering Bony Levy bangles today in blue sapphire and white and yellow diamonds.


----------



## LVoeletters

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I love pics, so post away. Hehe!









Very poor lighting right now but some quick pics


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2645561
> View attachment 2645562
> View attachment 2645563
> View attachment 2645564
> 
> Very poor lighting right now but some quick pics



All so beautiful....the pink gold Love really looks amazing on you!


----------



## Caz71

Pyramid and diamond studs. New rg dogeared disc with ss Tiffany bean  . I bought also the yg infinity dogeared necklace. 40pct off but when I came home . Hook was ripped off chain so have to return. ! No one or me checked it.


----------



## LVoeletters

bespoke_vicky said:


> simple van cleef & arpels platinum diamond band




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## skyqueen

saligator said:


> I'm not one for the horse racing but... today I'm wearing my horse in honor of California Chrome and the Triple Crown possibility! Go Chromie go!
> 
> http://www.jbhudson.com/shop/media/...33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/S/T/STPN07478_65.JPG




I need this!


----------



## saligator

skyqueen said:


> I need this!




Get one! It's wonderful! I've loved mine.


----------



## jclaybo

Skagen Watch
Monet clip on's
QVC Diamonique Ring
Nordstrom gold chunky necklace


----------



## LVoeletters

Is it better for my love to wear it behind the clic clac which is bigger and heavier or before it?


----------



## azniceskater1

I don't have work today so I'm taking full advantage of wearing my jewelry!
Watching friends in the background lol


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Love your stack!!!


----------



## Caz71

New infinity ring. Size 7. Its a tad loose.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> New infinity ring. Size 7. Its a tad loose.



Cute, where did you get it?


----------



## Caz71

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Cute, where did you get it?



www.mocha.com.au


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> www.mocha.com.au



Thanks.


----------



## mrs moulds

couturequeen said:


> Layering Bony Levy bangles today in blue sapphire and white and yellow diamonds.


 

Just beautiful!


----------



## einseine

Tried to mix metals, PG bracelets, yellow diamond and white/back look watch.  I found it a good idea wearing my Blancpain watch between JUC and Perlee .  Both bracelets did not move!


----------



## PhoenixH

einseine said:


> Tried to mix metals, PG bracelets, yellow diamond and white/back look watch.  I found it a good idea wearing my Blancpain watch between JUC and Perlee .  Both bracelets did not move!


Einseine you have beautiful jewelry and gorgeous hands!!!! U can be a hand model!!


----------



## LVoeletters




----------



## Vee1227

Sporting both my David Yurman rings, both my David Yurman bracelets and my Michelle watch!


----------



## einseine

PhoenixH said:


> Einseine you have beautiful jewelry and gorgeous hands!!!! U can be a hand model!!



Thanks PhoenixH!  haha.  The secret is the lighting and angle.  I hate my big knuckles and big wrist bone!!!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2652109
> View attachment 2652110



Nice stack!  I normally wear a more precious one first and push it up.  Bracelets get scratched more when worn close to your hand.


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Nice stack!  I normally wear a more precious one first and push it up.  Bracelets get scratched more when worn close to your hand.




That's what I figured, I'm going to stick with this thank you! I will push the love bangle up... Realized how much I talk with my hands now lol


----------



## LVoeletters

Ring looks stunning!


----------



## LVoeletters

not sure this works but tried it tonight


----------



## saligator

skyqueen said:


> I need this!




Sorry. Didn't give details! It's by Monica Rich Kosann, but no longer offered in silver on her site.  They have gold though.

I got mine at an independent dealer of MRK. 

Good luck! I hope you get one!


----------



## skyqueen

saligator said:


> Sorry. Didn't give details! It's by Monica Rich Kosann, but no longer offered in silver on her site.  They have gold though.
> 
> I got mine at an independent dealer of MRK.
> 
> Good luck! I hope you get one!


Thanks for the info, doll...perfect for a horsewoman!
I'll check it out.


----------



## jenna_foo

Bulova watch in steel and rose gold and 14kt and ruby studs


----------



## Caz71

New arrow necklace


----------



## BreadnGem

Caz71 said:


> New arrow necklace




Sounds nice, Caz! What does it look like?


----------



## jenna_foo

3 of my DY bracelets and peridot earrings.


----------



## Caz71

Photos too big to post
.its tiny
 Yg


----------



## mrs moulds

I am wearing my new 1.98 tcw oval-cut diamond earrings.


----------



## bespoke_vicky

My New WATCH!


----------



## Christofle

My birthstone! Its reminds me of a warm Summer day.


----------



## Freckles1

bespoke_vicky said:


> My New WATCH!




Beautiful


----------



## Freckles1

Mary
Bought her in Vatican City


----------



## jenna_foo

Diamond ring, JA silver & gold entwined ring, tiny gold pyramid studs, and Citizen watch


----------



## Freckles1

My custom  jewelry from Piola Jewelry - Maria Ismert Michner - all designs made by Maria herself


----------



## omniavincitamor

Wearing my Sssnakes with my Harry Potter Slytherin outfit... LOL:giggles:

- Tiffany Elsa Peretti gold snake bangle
- Tiffany Elsa Peretti silver snake bangle
- Bvlgari serpenti ring
- Bvlgari serpenti leather bracelet

http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/94_zpsdc9c06e1.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/95_zps304f8930.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
http://s1335.photobucket.com/user/omniavincitamor8/media/96_zpsc06f5d02.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Simple today - just wedding set, Cartier Love cuff in YG and 8mm pearl studs.


----------



## Freckles1

Another piece from Piola


----------



## emchhardy

omniavincitamor  - I absolutely LOVE your Peretti snake bangles.  So cool!


----------



## liquid_room

My GP small chronograph and engagement ring.


----------



## omniavincitamor

emchhardy said:


> omniavincitamor  - I absolutely LOVE your Peretti snake bangles.  So cool!



Thanks so much emchhardy


----------



## flowerboy

No name brand gold bangles 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## karo

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2670230
> 
> Another piece from Piola




It's gorgeous! Love your necklace!


----------



## Freckles1

karo said:


> It's gorgeous! Love your necklace!




Thank you


----------



## DiaDiva

Only wearing a RHR today.


----------



## LVoeletters

omniavincitamor said:


> Thanks so much emchhardy



Love love love your snake stack! And your hp outfit!!! We might be spirit animals &#128586;&#128586;&#128151; I wish I realized how elegant the bangles were AND the snake bracelet, I passed on a used snake bangle (I have yet to buy consignment jewelry and I panicked and wish I didn't &#128555 and I looked into the bulgari single wrap bracelet and for some reason never took the plunge... I might need to copy one day! The double peretti looks soooooo cool and architectural together!


----------



## bigdilove

My ering and Hermes clic clac


----------



## Cartierangel

Wearing my new yg JUC with ceramic watch, love ring and eternity bands


----------



## NSB

Cartierangel said:


> Wearing my new yg JUC with ceramic watch, love ring and eternity bands


I love your JUC! Are you going to wear it every day? I just tried one on yesterday & now I really want the YG also


----------



## Cartierangel

NSB said:


> I love your JUC! Are you going to wear it every day? I just tried one on yesterday & now I really want the YG also


Thanks! I switch between yg, rg, and wg and just started mixing all 3, so I think I will wear this with everything  they Probably thought I was crazy at Cartier yesterday when I brought all my watches and larger pieces of jewelry with me to make sure they all look good together - lol


----------



## Caz71

Two Tiffany dbty n cbty bracelets. Cartier ring


----------



## LVoeletters

Just my bb Cartier watch, love bangle, diamond eternity band and fashion pearl 360 studs (like Dior tribal)


----------



## jenna_foo

Just a simple ring today


----------



## amajoh

Pearl studs I wear nearly every day, and that's it.


----------



## mrs moulds

My E and Wedding rings, right hand: white gold and black diamond ring and something that I don't wear very often ( I 'm not an necklace person ) diamond pendant.


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> My E and Wedding rings, right hand: white gold and black diamond ring and something that I don't wear very often ( I 'm not an necklace person ) diamond pendant.


Bet it looks great with your new diamond studs!!! Wear that necklace it's beautiful!


----------



## LVoeletters

NikkisABagGirl said:


> All so beautiful....the pink gold Love really looks amazing on you!



Thank you!! It's my fave


----------



## jenna_foo

Bulova watch and JA alexandrite dangles.


----------



## MyDogTink

jenna_foo said:


> Bulova watch and JA alexandrite dangles.
> ]




The alexandrite earrings are beautiful? Do you mind telling me the designer? I have two alexandrite pieces by Mark Henry.


----------



## jenna_foo

MyDogTink said:


> The alexandrite earrings are beautiful? Do you mind telling me the designer? I have two alexandrite pieces by Mark Henry.




Thank you 
They are James Avery. I LOVE his pieces, especially these babies.


----------



## OinkMoo

Tiffany & Co. RTT earrings in Rubedo hardware, matching necklace (not pictured), and my engagement ring.  please excuse the childish flower sheets!


----------



## omniavincitamor

LVoeletters said:


> Love love love your snake stack! And your hp outfit!!! We might be spirit animals &#128586;&#128586;&#128151; I wish I realized how elegant the bangles were AND the snake bracelet, I passed on a used snake bangle (I have yet to buy consignment jewelry and I panicked and wish I didn't &#128555 and I looked into the bulgari single wrap bracelet and for some reason never took the plunge... I might need to copy one day! The double peretti looks soooooo cool and architectural together!



Thank you so much LVoeletters


----------



## Cartierangel




----------



## Freckles1

My Virgins Saints and Angels necklace


----------



## OnlyloveH

My blue sapphire ring plus Hermes clic clac


----------



## misstrine85

OnlyloveH said:


> My blue sapphire ring plus Hermes clic clac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2681791




That looks beautiful. Do you remembee the name of the color of your Clic Clac?


----------



## OnlyloveH

misstrine85 said:


> That looks beautiful. Do you remembee the name of the color of your Clic Clac?




Hi it is called lagoon&#128516;


----------



## misstrine85

OnlyloveH said:


> Hi it is called lagoon&#128516;




Thanks, ot looks just perfect! &#128516;


----------



## jenna_foo

My citizen watch and JA bold lovers knot ring.


----------



## FelixItsHot

Sorry for the poor quality. It's difficult to take a picture of a pendant you're currently wearing haha. Anyway, this is a 24K gold plate with a water buffalo given to me when I was born (Year of the Ox!). The other side has Chinese characters that say something about having potential. It's on a 24K gold chain. Both chain and pendant combined weighs exactly 1 ounce.

I wear this every day because the only way to remove it is to bend the bail it's attached to. I've had it on for nearly 10 years straight, having taken it off just twice for funerals.


----------



## misstrine85

Keeping it simple in the heatwave with two vintage bangles. The gold-tone one has 3 "knots"


----------



## jenna_foo

Citizen watch, assorted bracelets, JA garnet heart studs.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Unicorn ring by Monvatoo London


----------



## Cartierangel

misstrine85 said:


> Keeping it simple in the heatwave with two vintage bangles. The gold-tone one has 3 "knots"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2682953


Very pretty


----------



## LVoeletters

Yellow gold + diamonds, evil eye, Cartier love and ballon bleu


----------



## couturequeen

bespoke_vicky said:


>



Beautiful! Do you mind sharing where you found those earrings?


----------



## blumster

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2687215
> View attachment 2687216
> 
> Yellow gold + diamonds, evil eye, Cartier love and ballon bleu




perfection!!


----------



## Freckles1

Red H


----------



## Freckles1

Hav my crystals on for good juju!!


----------



## Mullen 130

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2694436
> 
> Hav my crystals on for good juju!!


The layering looks great!:


----------



## Freckles1

Mullen 130 said:


> The layering looks great!:




Xo


----------



## FelixItsHot

Since the last pic I took was so terrible, I thought I'd get a clearer pic of my necklace and pendant. As you can see, it doesn't have fancy open/close mechanisms, and the only way to take it off is to open up the left side of the bail by hand. Pretty easy since it's 24K gold, but I'm always reluctant to take it off for any reason.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2694436
> 
> Hav my crystals on for good juju!!



Your layering is perfect, love it.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Kiki McDonough YG diamond huggie hoops, Cartier YG Love cuff and Tiffany YG knot key on a 24" chain layered with YG DBTY .08.


----------



## saligator

Cartier WG LOVE earrings mid size clip back:

http://www.cartier.us/collections/jewelry/categories/earrings/love-earrings/b8022400-love-earrings

Timex Chronograph:

http://forums.watchuseek.com/attach...graph-poor-mans-sinn-flieger-356-timextop.jpg

Perfect watch, I get tons of compliments on it. Had it for about 17 years, never fails me. Love that watch. 

2 RBC white diamond eternity bands, 3 carat and 1.4 carat

That's it for today. I don't have a way to do photos here, so I hope links and imagination will work!


----------



## Freckles1

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Your layering is perfect, love it.




Thank you!!


----------



## designer1

Pandora bangle and wedding rings.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

My DY Renaissance ring with Blue topaz and Amethysts, Tiffany Heart Key Charm in Platinum, my e-ring and band in Platinum.


----------



## clu13

Casual Friday - Just DHs Rolex (that I bought him) and my rings


----------



## blumster

clu13 said:


> View attachment 2697486
> 
> 
> Casual Friday - Just DHs Rolex (that I bought him) and my rings



absolutely love this- looks sooooo good on YOU!  I think you need to permanently "borrow" this from you DH


----------



## clu13

blumster said:


> absolutely love this- looks sooooo good on YOU!  I think you need to permanently "borrow" this from you DH




Thank you doll! I think you are right!


----------



## Cartierangel

PG bracelets 
Tiffany Metro bracelet
Cartier Trinity bracelet 
Other hand:
Cartier SS Pasha Chrono
Roberto Coin PG Primavera bracelet


----------



## jenna_foo

My opal pendant I just purchased


----------



## LVoeletters

I've become so boring with my jewelry... Yellow gold wishbone necklace with a diamond, love bangle in pink gold, yellow gold evil eye, yellow gold diamond eternity ring and ballon bleu with fashion earrings a la Dior tribal


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> I've become so boring with my jewelry... Yellow gold wishbone necklace with a diamond, love bangle in pink gold, yellow gold evil eye, yellow gold diamond eternity ring and ballon bleu with fashion earrings a la Dior tribal



boring? phhhffttt... amazing! everything sounds so fun and unique 

I was looking at the dior tribal earrings the other day and was so tempted to get the all pearl version, but i'm so sensitive to costume jewellery that I didn't want to risk it


----------



## Cartierangel

I was in the mood for a colorful, summery look today


----------



## Cartierangel

jenna_foo said:


> My opal pendant I just purchased
> 
> View attachment 2700568


Very pretty  congratulations!


----------



## Theren

My rings and my infinity anchor necklace


----------



## azniceskater1

Today I wore this:

- Tiffany Key
- Tiffany Pearls
- Rolex
- Love Bracelet (not pictured)




Actually taking this picture got me to thinking about my jewelry collection...in any given day, I only wear about 4 pieces of jewelry (+/- 2 pieces), yet I have a whole drawer full of jewelry, and even more jewelry on my wish list. How much jewelry do I really need? I mean, I absolutely love all my jewelry pieces and changing things up, but at the same time it's like, I only have one set of pierced ears, why do I need a bazillion earrings? and yet every time I go anywhere, I always stop by a Tiffany's or a Cartier's...


----------



## Cartierangel

Mixing yg and wg today


----------



## saligator

WG medium LOVE earrings, trusty Timex chronograph, 2 diamond eternity bands, tiffany diamond solitaire necklace


----------



## shopoholica

azniceskater1 said:


> Today I wore this:
> 
> - Tiffany Key
> - Tiffany Pearls
> - Rolex
> - Love Bracelet (not pictured)
> 
> View attachment 2702002
> 
> 
> Actually taking this picture got me to thinking about my jewelry collection...in any given day, I only wear about 4 pieces of jewelry (+/- 2 pieces), yet I have a whole drawer full of jewelry, and even more jewelry on my wish list. How much jewelry do I really need? I mean, I absolutely love all my jewelry pieces and changing things up, but at the same time it's like, I only have one set of pierced ears, why do I need a bazillion earrings? and yet every time I go anywhere, I always stop by a Tiffany's or a Cartier's...


I really like your key...does Tiffany still sell it?


----------



## chessmont

My wedding ring, moissanite e-ring and Rolex TT Daytona with black MOP face


----------



## mrs moulds

Tiffany Key and diamond studs that I brought myself for my birthday.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Tiffany YG knot key on a 24" chain, Cartier YG Love cuff, wedding set and my new 1.08 ttcw diamond studs which I picked up from the jeweller this morning after having them reset into 18k YG  Not the best photo/lighting but they are little fireballs in real life!


----------



## Caz71

Onebagtoomany said:


> Tiffany YG knot key on a 24" chain, Cartier YG Love cuff, wedding set and my new 1.08 ttcw diamond studs which I picked up from the jeweller this morning after having them reset into 18k YG  Not the best photo/lighting but they are little fireballs in real life!



they are gorgeous!


----------



## Caz71

mis match.


----------



## purplepoodles

azniceskater1 said:


> Today I wore this:
> 
> 
> 
> - Tiffany Key
> 
> - Tiffany Pearls
> 
> - Rolex
> 
> - Love Bracelet (not pictured)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2702002
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually taking this picture got me to thinking about my jewelry collection...in any given day, I only wear about 4 pieces of jewelry (+/- 2 pieces), yet I have a whole drawer full of jewelry, and even more jewelry on my wish list. How much jewelry do I really need? I mean, I absolutely love all my jewelry pieces and changing things up, but at the same time it's like, I only have one set of pierced ears, why do I need a bazillion earrings? and yet every time I go anywhere, I always stop by a Tiffany's or a Cartier's...




Nice set! 

Having the same debate here. Have decided it's just another addiction and fairly harmless.


----------



## LVoeletters

onebagtoomany said:


> tiffany yg knot key on a 24" chain, cartier yg love cuff, wedding set and my new 1.08 ttcw diamond studs which i picked up from the jeweller this morning after having them reset into 18k yg  Not the best photo/lighting but they are little fireballs in real life!



&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Hurrem1001

-Citizen Eco Drive 2 tone diamond watch
-Gold Gucci link bracelet
-Pandora bracelet
-2 gold curb chains
-Pair 1 1.4 carat diamond studs
-Nose stud


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Caz71 said:


> they are gorgeous!





LVoeletters said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Thanks ladies! I love them, wish I had saved a bit harder and bought them earlier - they haven't come off my ears for two weeks now!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Caz71 said:


> mis match.
> 
> View attachment 2729833



I love your Love ring! Makes me miss mine, I sold it as I thought it was too matchy matchy with my cuff but really regret it now


----------



## LVoeletters




----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2731892
> View attachment 2731893



love this picture! so chic!


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> love this picture! so chic!




Thank you &#128521;

Currently playing with the lengths! Excited I'm going to try to go get it done within the next couple of weeks!

Tried them with my Swarovski pearl clips today.


----------



## LVoeletters

LVoeletters said:


> Thank you &#128521;
> 
> Currently playing with the lengths! Excited I'm going to try to go get it done within the next couple of weeks!
> 
> Tried them with my Swarovski pearl clips today.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 whoops picture did not attach!


----------



## LVoeletters

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2732245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoops picture did not attach!






	

		
			
		

		
	
 really need a manicure today.... And as always my trusty 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 for some reason my skin tone and the bracelet color is off


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2732245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoops picture did not attach!



loooove! I wish I could wear Swarovski, my body acts like I've put acid on my skin when I wear any earrings or necklaces that are plated- the last time I wore Swarovski studs I spent almost 6 weeks without earrings while my piercing healed from the contact and swelling reduced :S

your dbty looks so substantial on you, it seriously looks like it's double the carat weight on your frame!


----------



## banoffia2

Omega Seamaster


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> loooove! I wish I could wear Swarovski, my body acts like I've put acid on my skin when I wear any earrings or necklaces that are plated- the last time I wore Swarovski studs I spent almost 6 weeks without earrings while my piercing healed from the contact and swelling reduced :S
> 
> 
> 
> your dbty looks so substantial on you, it seriously looks like it's double the carat weight on your frame!




Swarovoksi is weird, I can't wear it for more than two days. The clips don't irritate my ear as much but they are tight so that irritates me. I need to loosen them. The studs I have turn green and irritate my ear so I wear them sparingly as I received them as a gift. Although I'm wondering now if my allergy is moreso to base metal than fine sterling silver. I haven't worn silver in my ears since high school. And I don't remember bc I would swap back and forth with fashion jewelry. Do you know for certain that silver irritates your ears?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2732245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoops picture did not attach!



LOVE! It looks stunning on you!


----------



## LVoeletters

Onebagtoomany said:


> LOVE! It looks stunning on you!




Thank you!!


----------



## saligator

I wore my pearls today.


----------



## babysunshine

Klaus Kobec watch, a vintage diamond ring and a diamond ring from Goldheart, a diamond cross necklace.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Loves


----------



## jclaybo

Vintage Chanel clip on's
Diamonique bangle
Engagement ring from Jared


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Just my diamond studs and Cartier Love cuff today


----------



## PennyD2911

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Loves




Nikki, you look so cute! Love the sandals and of course your LOVES&#10084;&#65039;. 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

PennyD2911 said:


> Nikki, you look so cute! Love the sandals and of course your LOVES&#10084;&#65039;.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thanks so much.


----------



## Apelila

Simple 14k gold charm bracelet with gold, two toned and silver, and 14k gold plumeria bracelet with pearls, 14k gold plumeria ring, and 14k gold Levian chocolate diamond ring.


----------



## einseine

Today


----------



## cheburashka73

Todays stack of rings


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

einseine said:


> Today



Stunning.


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> Swarovoksi is weird, I can't wear it for more than two days. The clips don't irritate my ear as much but they are tight so that irritates me. I need to loosen them. The studs I have turn green and irritate my ear so I wear them sparingly as I received them as a gift. Although I'm wondering now if my allergy is moreso to base metal than fine sterling silver. I haven't worn silver in my ears since high school. And I don't remember bc I would swap back and forth with fashion jewelry. Do you know for certain that silver irritates your ears?


some silver irritates my ears, others are okay but I stopped buying all silver as I never know what will be okay and what will irritate my ears :S

base metal and I are not friends, it gives me horrible rashes and swelling, even if it is plated with rhodium, or whatever Swarovski uses!

one of my friends wears some swarovski studs 24/7 and while they do not bother her ears they have gone from silver in colour to a rusty looking rose gold colour, her BF gave them to her so she loves them but I have a feeling in a while they'll probably turn that greenish tarnished colour....


----------



## aerinha

A fashion ring that had been my grandmother's: black rectangular "stone" meant to look like onyx with a small diamond chip in center, charm necklace with acorn, leaf and mushroom, and my date just 26mm two tone Rolex


----------



## einseine

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Stunning.



Thanks NikkisABagGirl!


----------



## cung

Today I am in the mood of Tiffany : victoria earrings and necklace, tiffany solitaire ring


----------



## Candice0985

cung said:


> Today I am in the mood of Tiffany : victoria earrings and necklace, tiffany solitaire ring



love! is your Victoria necklace the medium or large size? I have the medium and i'm not so secretly hoping it looks like this on me lol!


----------



## cung

Candice0985 said:


> love! is your Victoria necklace the medium or large size? I have the medium and i'm not so secretly hoping it looks like this on me lol!



Both earrings and necklace is size small. Medium must have more presence and suitable for both casual and dressy look, but I am petite and was looking for sth dainty back then. Now I am bit regret not getting medium necklace


----------



## Candice0985

cung said:


> Both earrings and necklace is size small. Medium must have more presence and suitable for both casual and dressy look, but I am petite and was looking for sth dainty back then. Now I am bit regret not getting medium necklace


wow this looks so nice on you! I thought for sure the necklace was the large! i'm 5'11 so I think the medium on me looks like the small on you


----------



## cung

Candice0985 said:


> wow this looks so nice on you! I thought for sure the necklace was the large! i'm 5'11 so I think the medium on me looks like the small on you



I am petite and only 5'3 with small hands and ears, so dainty jewels work well for me. Anything over 1ct looks unreal on my hands and so. hence I love but could not wear bvlgari and vca stuff as it looks "over" on me


----------



## Candice0985

cung said:


> I am petite and only 5'3 with small hands and ears, so dainty jewels work well for me. Anything over 1ct looks unreal on my hands and so. hence I love but could not wear bvlgari and vca stuff as it looks "over" on me



well I guess the VCA sweet collection would look great on you! I wear everything, I agree even on me the 5 motif is my idea of a statement bracelet but I love it on it's own or with a few dainty bracelets.

here is my bracelet stack today  I just got the infinity this morning! my late birthday present


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> well I guess the VCA sweet collection would look great on you! I wear everything, I agree even on me the 5 motif is my idea of a statement bracelet but I love it on it's own or with a few dainty bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> here is my bracelet stack today  I just got the infinity this morning! my late birthday present
> 
> View attachment 2739795




YAY! it looks so great on you!!!!!


----------



## Candice0985

LVoeletters said:


> YAY! it looks so great on you!!!!!



thanks!!!! I loooove it 

it arrived on a particularly stressful work day and it made me smile


----------



## etk123

Candice0985 said:


> well I guess the VCA sweet collection would look great on you! I wear everything, I agree even on me the 5 motif is my idea of a statement bracelet but I love it on it's own or with a few dainty bracelets.
> 
> here is my bracelet stack today  I just got the infinity this morning! my late birthday present
> View attachment 2739795



LOVE this!!! This is sooo pretty, I wish I had exchanged my infinity pendant for the bracelet when I had the chance! I still adore the daisy too! And of course the Cartier lol..
You should do some pics of all your dainty bracelets, you know we'd love to see them all at once!


----------



## Candice0985

etk123 said:


> LOVE this!!! This is sooo pretty, I wish I had exchanged my infinity pendant for the bracelet when I had the chance! I still adore the daisy too! And of course the Cartier lol..
> You should do some pics of all your dainty bracelets, you know we'd love to see them all at once!



thanks!

haha my bracelet drawer embarrasses me! I have like 4 necklaces, a handful of rings and earrings then bam.... here comes the bracelet drawer!  I think I have around 25 to 30 dainty bracelets but maybe 10 of those that I wear a lot and layer and change  

the daisy is fun! it's very sparkly but it always wants to sit on the plain flower side, i'm constantly flipping it lol.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Candice0985 said:


> well I guess the VCA sweet collection would look great on you! I wear everything, I agree even on me the 5 motif is my idea of a statement bracelet but I love it on it's own or with a few dainty bracelets.
> 
> here is my bracelet stack today  I just got the infinity this morning! my late birthday present
> View attachment 2739795



Congrats! Your bracelets are all lovely together.


----------



## Candice0985

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Congrats! Your bracelets are all lovely together.



thanks Nikki!


----------



## Cartierangel

einseine said:


> Today


Gorgeous, as usual


----------



## cung

Candice0985 said:


> thanks!
> 
> haha my bracelet drawer embarrasses me! I have like 4 necklaces, a handful of rings and earrings then bam.... here comes the bracelet drawer!  I think I have around 25 to 30 dainty bracelets but maybe 10 of those that I wear a lot and layer and change
> 
> the daisy is fun! it's very sparkly but it always wants to sit on the plain flower side, i'm constantly flipping it lol.



Among these bracelets, love the daisy the most but if it flips constantly I don't think I can handle it 
Yep I remember you have sweet alhambra bracelet and it looks great on you. Will have to think again about getting a sweet necklace... terribly enable Candice


----------



## einseine

Cartierangel said:


> Gorgeous, as usual



Thanks Cartierangel!


----------



## babysunshine

Pierre Cardin watch my Mom bought for me years ago.


----------



## nexiv

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> Wearing my Alex Monroe bee necklace today in rose gold.
> Love the detail on AM pieces.



Omg this is so beautiful and unique! Not that the classics aren't always lovely, it's great to see something other than a Love or a Tiffany piece  

I love this thread for discovering new designers and artisans. Would so get this in a moth version.


Edit:
Went for a look and omg as if they have a fox! (My surname).
http://www.alexmonroe.com/jewellery/necklaces/fox-necklace.html#.VAmjWiVwYm8
Love that they're UK based too, but I promised myself no gold plate or silver any more.......


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> Today




Glad you are enjoying your gorgeous TB!


----------



## honhon

Candice0985 said:


> well I guess the VCA sweet collection would look great on you! I wear everything, I agree even on me the 5 motif is my idea of a statement bracelet but I love it on it's own or with a few dainty bracelets.
> 
> here is my bracelet stack today  I just got the infinity this morning! my late birthday present
> View attachment 2739795


Your bracelets are beautiful!  I am dreaming of purchasing MOP long Amulette Cartier necklace, I can't wait.


----------



## Candice0985

honhon said:


> Your bracelets are beautiful!  I am dreaming of purchasing MOP long Amulette Cartier necklace, I can't wait.


thanks!

the long amulette is beautiful, I like the medium length amulette but it sits in an awkward spot on me so I decided to go with the bracelet


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> Glad you are enjoying your gorgeous TB!



Yes!!!  I wear my TB everyday!  TB is such a great piece.  I am glad that I finally decided to purchase it.  Thank you skyqueen!


----------



## Candice0985

cung said:


> Among these bracelets, love the daisy the most but if it flips constantly I don't think I can handle it
> Yep I remember you have sweet alhambra bracelet and it looks great on you. Will have to think again about getting a sweet necklace... terribly enable Candice



haha I don't mean to enable!! 

I love my sweet Alhambra so much, it's definitely one of my favorite bracelets!


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> Yes!!!  I wear my TB everyday!  TB is such a great piece.  I am glad that I finally decided to purchase it.  Thank you skyqueen!




xxoo


----------



## lovieluvslux

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 2732257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really need a manicure today.... And as always my trusty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason my skin tone and the bracelet color is off


I all 3 pieces.


----------



## Sprinkles&Bling

Candice0985 said:


> well I guess the VCA sweet collection would look great on you! I wear everything, I agree even on me the 5 motif is my idea of a statement bracelet but I love it on it's own or with a few dainty bracelets.
> 
> here is my bracelet stack today  I just got the infinity this morning! my late birthday present
> View attachment 2739795



Congrats hun, and happy belated bday!!! I'm seriously loving this stack, it's perfect! I'm really liking the Cartier amulet bracelet, do you love it?


----------



## Candice0985

Sprinkles&Bling said:


> Congrats hun, and happy belated bday!!! I'm seriously loving this stack, it's perfect! I'm really liking the Cartier amulet bracelet, do you love it?




Love it! It's such a pretty bracelet and it's unique because it had such clean lines &#128522; 

I'm wearing these bracelets today with only my diamond bar earrings by Jennifer Meyer




Are you considering the amulette for yourself?


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> well I guess the VCA sweet collection would look great on you! I wear everything, I agree even on me the 5 motif is my idea of a statement bracelet but I love it on it's own or with a few dainty bracelets.
> 
> here is my bracelet stack today  I just got the infinity this morning! my late birthday present
> View attachment 2739795





Candice0985 said:


> Love it! It's such a pretty bracelet and it's unique because it had such clean lines &#128522;
> 
> I'm wearing these bracelets today with only my diamond bar earrings by Jennifer Meyer
> View attachment 2741395
> View attachment 2741396
> 
> 
> Are you considering the amulette for yourself?



Love your bracelets!!  Each piece is so beautiful and great stack!  Do you wear/stack your bracelets on your one hand???  Do you wear a watch (or your Love) on the other wrist???...


----------



## AngelFall

Today I'm wearing VCA Perlee bracelet and ring in white gold with BVLGARI B zero 1 soft bracelet in white gold 


Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

AngelFall said:


> Today I'm wearing VCA Perlee bracelet and ring in white gold with BVLGARI B zero 1 soft bracelet in white gold
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



I adore this combo. So beautiful.


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Love your bracelets!!  Each piece is so beautiful and great stack!  Do you wear/stack your bracelets on your one hand???  Do you wear a watch (or your Love) on the other wrist???...




Thanks enseine!

I only wear bracelets on my left wrist which is weird as I'm left handed! And rings on my right hand  no watch! I hate wearing a watch lol!


----------



## sheanabelle

my bracelets today.


----------



## LVoeletters

Candice0985 said:


> Love it! It's such a pretty bracelet and it's unique because it had such clean lines &#128522;
> 
> I'm wearing these bracelets today with only my diamond bar earrings by Jennifer Meyer
> View attachment 2741395
> View attachment 2741396
> 
> 
> Are you considering the amulette for yourself?







AngelFall said:


> Today I'm wearing VCA Perlee bracelet and ring in white gold with BVLGARI B zero 1 soft bracelet in white gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!







sheanabelle said:


> View attachment 2743276
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bracelets today.




Hello gorgeous!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; love everything!


----------



## AngelFall

LVoeletters said:


> Hello gorgeous!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; love everything!





NikkisABagGirl said:


> I adore this combo. So beautiful.



Thanks a lot for your kind words darling


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Delicate pieces today - Tiffany DBTY .08 in YG and Kiki McDonough diamond huggie hoops in YG, plus my wedding set and Cartier Love cuff in YG.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AngelFall said:


> Today I'm wearing VCA Perlee bracelet and ring in white gold with BVLGARI B zero 1 soft bracelet in white gold
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Beautiful combination! I love the Bvlgari bracelet in particular, would love to get something like this to stack with my Love but in YG.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I am wearing my new VCA Sweet.


----------



## Dany_37

I am wearing 

Finger Party
1.79 carat round brilliant engagement ring w/.50 wedding band

Left Arm Party
Cartier Love Brace Yellow Gold & White Gold w/Diamonds
Marc by Marc Jacobs Watch

Right Arm Party
Tiffany & Co 1837 Cuff 
Tiffany & Co Return to Tiffany Round Tag Bracelet
David Yurman Silk Cord Cable Bracelet

1.25 Diamond Bezel set pendent on white gold chain
Monet Silver Hoop Earrings


----------



## Caz71

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I am wearing my new VCA Sweet.



I like this one. We dont have this brand here I think. Have only seen one or two vca necklaces.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Caz71 said:


> I like this one. We dont have this brand here I think. Have only seen one or two vca necklaces.



Thanks!


----------



## Gina123

Vivid yellow studs, Tiffany lucida necklace, 3 eternity band rings, Patek Phillip watch, & tennis bracelet. Some time I wear Vca diamond clover ring on my right hand. These are my staple pieces I wear everyday.


----------



## Gina123

einseine said:


> Today



Omg, love your bracelet! I have alternating tennis, asscher & round.


----------



## Gina123

We are gather, it's in our DNA to collect and accumulate.   I'm simple with my jewelry collection. It has to have a diamond(s).


----------



## Gina123

We'll, this is my early 10th anni present, 2 wks and 1 yr. lol!


----------



## einseine

Gina123 said:


> Omg, love your bracelet! I have alternating tennis, asscher & round.



Thanks Gina!  I love bracelets!  This tennis bracelet is the newest addition.  I wear it most of the time.  Your alternating tennis with assher & round sounds great!  Pls post a pic if you can.


----------



## Mcandy

As of now, while browsing my ipad, I'm wearing my wedding ring on my left ring finger and my new cartier trinity ring..i even wear them while sleeping...


----------



## cvalier26

Tiffany aquamarine color by the yard necklace


----------



## Gina123

einseine said:


> Thanks Gina!  I love bracelets!  This tennis bracelet is the newest addition.  I wear it most of the time.  Your alternating tennis with assher & round sounds great!  Pls post a pic if you can.



I love mine and wear it daily. &#128522;


----------



## einseine

Gina123 said:


> I love mine and wear it daily. &#128522;



Wow!  It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Emma_Heels

Going with a few layered anklets today 

media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/originals/a0/1a/b6/a01ab6aa9039aba09f0ef05d8cc13899.jpg


----------



## cvalier26

Gina123 said:


> We'll, this is my early 10th anni present, 2 wks and 1 yr. lol!


you have the cutest dog


----------



## Candice0985

diamond halo studs and 2 Jennifer meyer YG diamond bar studs in my right ear (2nd and 3rd piercings) 
VCA grey MOP RG holiday pendant
VCA sweet YG MOP bracelet
blue nile diamond bar bracelet in YG


----------



## misstrine85

My new-to-me vintage bangle


----------



## queenjewels

I'm wearing my engagement ring, which is a 1.95ct. F VS2 88 Cut diamond solitaire ring (specialty cut - the shape is octagonal; not sure if you can make that out in the photo). 

On my ears, I'm wearing earrings I bought from a seller on Etsy some years ago.

Photos of both are below.


----------



## Freckles1

My me Chanel earrings and new rose gold necklaces 
Thank you NYC!!


----------



## Gina123

einseine said:


> Wow!  It's gorgeous!!!


Thank you and so is your bracelet, emeral and round?


----------



## Gina123

queenjewels said:


> I'm wearing my engagement ring, which is a 1.95ct. F VS2 88 Cut diamond solitaire ring (specialty cut - the shape is octagonal; not sure if you can make that out in the photo).
> 
> On my ears, I'm wearing earrings I bought from a seller on Etsy some years ago.
> 
> Photos of both are below.


Gorgeous, congrats, it's beautiful


----------



## Gina123

cvalier26 said:


> Tiffany aquamarine color by the yard necklace


I have not seen Aquamarine, it's beautiful! And it's my birth stone. Congrats.


----------



## Caz71

My thomas sabo and my own made bracelets


----------



## einseine

Gina123 said:


> Thank you and so is your bracelet, emeral and round?



Yes, Gina.  It's emerald and round.  Love it so much!!!  By the way, I love your LUCIDA pendant, too!


----------



## cung

No ring on the left with YG singapore chain bracelet
Tiffany Plat ribbon diamond ring on the right, with Cartier ss watch
Diamond studs and dbty necklace


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Yes, Gina.  It's emerald and round.  Love it so much!!!  By the way, I love your LUCIDA pendant, too!



you always make everything look so chic yet effortless! love everything you are wearing


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

candice0985 said:


> you always make everything look so chic yet effortless! Love everything you are wearing


 
+1


----------



## Freckles1

New Dior tribal earrings!


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> you always make everything look so chic yet effortless! love everything you are wearing



Thank you Candice!!!  Congrats on your holiday pendant!  I want to see your modeling pic, but I know that it is very difficult to be photographed.  By the way, you have the PG 4-diamond Love, don't you?  Do you love it?  I have sold off my WG 4-diamond Love and am thinking to get the PG one.  You said you stack your bracelets on your right hand and you don't wear a watch.  Then, do you wear your Love on your left hand???  I am curious.



NikkisABagGirl said:


> +1



Thank you Nikki!  I enjoy wearing my jewelry pieces, depending on my clothes.


----------



## MsHermesAU

einseine said:


> Yes, Gina.  It's emerald and round.  Love it so much!!!  By the way, I love your LUCIDA pendant, too!



AMAZING tennis bracelet and amazing engagement/wedding ring set. Your bracelet is probably one of the nicest ones I've ever seen!! So beautiful


----------



## cung

MsHermesAU said:


> AMAZING tennis bracelet and amazing engagement/wedding ring set. Your bracelet is probably one of the nicest ones I've ever seen!! So beautiful



I am very impressed with the bracelet, too, eventhough it's not the 1st time I saw it in your post


----------



## Gina123

einseine said:


> Yes, Gina.  It's emerald and round.  Love it so much!!!  By the way, I love your LUCIDA pendant, too!


Wow, your ring and the bracelet are so gorgeous. It's so Graff-ish.
And Ty! I had to wait 2 months for the calibrated stones and assembly but well worth it.


----------



## EMMAS80

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2784241
> View attachment 2784242
> 
> My me Chanel earrings and new rose gold necklaces
> Thank you NYC!!




Oh freckles, love the earrings! Can you tell me the price?


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> Yes, Gina.  It's emerald and round.  Love it so much!!!  By the way, I love your LUCIDA pendant, too!


So glad you got that TB...goes with so much!



Candice0985 said:


> you always make everything look so chic yet effortless! love everything you are wearing





NikkisABagGirl said:


> +1


Yup!


----------



## skyqueen

My new inside/outside YG hoops...3.60 tcw, F-G, SI1, 1.25".
Simple, not too heavy, very sparkly!


----------



## einseine

MsHermesAU said:


> AMAZING tennis bracelet and amazing engagement/wedding ring set. Your bracelet is probably one of the nicest ones I've ever seen!! So beautiful



Thank you MsHermesAU!  My e-ring and eternity ring are not special, from Tiffany.



cung said:


> I am very impressed with the bracelet, too, eventhough it's not the 1st time I saw it in your post



Thank you cung!



Gina123 said:


> Wow, your ring and the bracelet are so gorgeous. It's so Graff-ish.
> And Ty! I had to wait 2 months for the calibrated stones and assembly but well worth it.



So yours is bespoke!  Yes, your TB is worth waiting for that long!  I have no patience for waiting, and I always prefer purchasing the finished piece at the boutique.  Perhaps, my purchase is, in most cases, love at first sight.


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> My new inside/outside YG hoops...3.60 tcw, F-G, SI1, 1.25".
> Simple, not too heavy, very sparkly!



Hi skyqueen!  Congrats on your gorgeours new hoops!  Looks great on you!

Yes!  I LOVE my TB!  I thought TB was not necessary for me, but now I think it is must-have.  HEHE.  Thank you for your keep telling me to get a TB for the past two years!


----------



## MsHermesAU

einseine said:


> Thank you MsHermesAU!  My e-ring and eternity ring are not special, from Tiffany.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you cung!
> 
> 
> 
> So yours is bespoke!  Yes, your TB is worth waiting for that long!  I have no patience for waiting, and I always prefer purchasing the finished piece at the boutique.  Perhaps, my purchase is, in most cases, love at first sight.



Ummmmmm an e-ring and an eternity ring from Tiffanys (and especially the SIZE of your e-ring from Tiffanys)..... if that isn't special then I don't know what is!


----------



## einseine

MsHermesAU said:


> Ummmmmm an e-ring and an eternity ring from Tiffanys (and especially the SIZE of your e-ring from Tiffanys)..... if that isn't special then I don't know what is!



Oh, I mean they are kind of perennial choice - the classic setting solitaire and channel set celebration ring - from Tiffany.  My e-ring may be looking bigger in the pic.  It's not small, but not particularly big, I think.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

skyqueen said:


> My new inside/outside YG hoops...3.60 tcw, F-G, SI1, 1.25".
> Simple, not too heavy, very sparkly!


As always, these are beautiful Skyqueen


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Thank you Candice!!!  Congrats on your holiday pendant!  I want to see your modeling pic, but I know that it is very difficult to be photographed.  By the way, you have the PG 4-diamond Love, don't you?  Do you love it?  I have sold off my WG 4-diamond Love and am thinking to get the PG one.  You said you stack your bracelets on your right hand and you don't wear a watch.  Then, do you wear your Love on your left hand???  I am curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Nikki!  I enjoy wearing my jewelry pieces, depending on my clothes.


thanks Einseine! i love my new holiday pendant, it's so versatile and i know you were not a fan of the diamond in the middle but i think it gives the perfect touch of sparkle  i've also noticed it's a lot heavier than the regular single motif, probably due to the back being all gold? it has a really nice weight to it!

i do have the RG 4 diamond love....i hardly ever wear it! i've learned that hard bangles are just not my favorite bracelets. i'll wear it for a week or so once every few months then switch back to my chain bracelets. i don't like to wear bracelets on both wrists so i just alternate back and forth between chain bracelets and the love


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> My new inside/outside YG hoops...3.60 tcw, F-G, SI1, 1.25".
> Simple, not too heavy, very sparkly!



they're the perfect size.  I love them!  I'm sure you do too, & I think you'll wear them constantly.  congratulations!


----------



## frick&frack

einseine said:


> Yes, Gina.  It's emerald and round.  Love it so much!!!  By the way, I love your LUCIDA pendant, too!



your diamond bracelet is spectacular!  it looks like it's a bangle rather than a tennis bracelet.  is that correct?


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> thanks Einseine! i love my new holiday pendant, it's so versatile and i know you were not a fan of the diamond in the middle but i think it gives the perfect touch of sparkle  i've also noticed it's a lot heavier than the regular single motif, probably due to the back being all gold? it has a really nice weight to it!
> 
> i do have the RG 4 diamond love....i hardly ever wear it! i've learned that hard bangles are just not my favorite bracelets. i'll wear it for a week or so once every few months then switch back to my chain bracelets. i don't like to wear bracelets on both wrists so i just alternate back and forth between chain bracelets and the love



Thanks for your reply Candice!  I think your new holiday pendant must go with your dainty bracelet style perfectly!  Actually, I can see how you wear it without modeling pic!  As you said, the motif's constant color change X VCA's diamond's beauty = a dream peace.  But, when I wore it I was not sure what kind of clothes would look great with it.  But, this years holiday pendant is a must-have item if you are VCA fan!  If I was not on a ban, I might get it without thinking much.  LOL

You do have the Love, which is important. lol  I sold off my WG Love.  I have no Love at the moment.  I strongly feel I need a Love.  I understand.  You wear your dainty bracelets so well.  Unfortunately, you cannot really wear a Love and a dainty bracelet well.  Some wear them together, but I did not like wearing my Perlee and Cartier dldc braclet together.  So, I sold off the dldc bracelet! (mainly to secure the needs for a new 4-diamond Love in PG).  I love dainty bracelets and love to admire them on others, but yes, I prefer hard bangles on me.  But, multiple hard bangle look is not my style.


----------



## einseine

frick&frack said:


> your diamond bracelet is spectacular!  it looks like it's a bangle rather than a tennis bracelet.  is that correct?



Hi frick&frack!!!!!!  No, it's not a bangle.  It's a line bracelet, so-called TB.  I can see your point.  It is not sneaky  Yes, it moves like a bangle.  It keeps the oval shape when the clasp is closed.  Perhaps, it is so made.  I like it because the diamonds always march and fully displayed.


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Thanks for your reply Candice!  I think your new holiday pendant must go with your dainty bracelet style perfectly!  Actually, I can see how you wear it without modeling pic!  As you said, the motif's constant color change X VCA's diamond's beauty = a dream peace.  But, when I wore it I was not sure what kind of clothes would look great with it.  But, this years holiday pendant is a must-have item if you are VCA fan!  If I was not on a ban, I might get it without thinking much.  LOL
> 
> You do have the Love, which is important. lol  I sold off my WG Love.  I have no Love at the moment.  I strongly feel I need a Love.  I understand.  You wear your dainty bracelets so well.  Unfortunately, you cannot really wear a Love and a dainty bracelet well.  Some wear them together, but I did not like wearing my Perlee and Cartier dldc braclet together.  So, I sold off the dldc bracelet! (mainly to secure the needs for a new 4-diamond Love in PG).  I love dainty bracelets and love to admire them on others, but yes, I prefer hard bangles on me.  But, multiple hard bangle look is not my style.


the holiday pendant is so versatile! today i'm wearing a navy blue dress by Pink Tartan (canadian designer) with a black cardigan belted with a black calfhair belt and a white and grey elephant print scarf and no matter what i've worn this week it seems to just go! which i'm relieved for as i wanted it to be my new everyday necklace 

this is what i've found with the Love, it hates my dainty bracelets unless i keep it pushed up my arm which is not that comfortable. 

i sell off pieces too to fund new items i want more  plus i think it helps wean out the less used items in your collection to make room for more current or items that suit you better!  you always have the best mixes of bracelets- fingers crossed you can get your RG 4 diamond love soon!! it will look amazing on you


----------



## frick&frack

einseine said:


> Hi frick&frack!!!!!!  No, it's not a bangle.  It's a line bracelet, so-called TB.  I can see your point.  It is not sneaky  Yes, it moves like a bangle.  It keeps the oval shape when the clasp is closed.  Perhaps, it is so made.  I like it because the diamonds always march and fully displayed.



hi! 

well, then it's a hybrid which makes it perfect.  now I'm even more in love with your bracelet.  I'm going to dream about your bracelet for a long time...I can tell.  emerald is my favorite cut.  I love the flash from those long facets.  I can't imagine the sparkle you get from that bracelet moving around your wrist.  you must have so much fun wearing it.  I don't know how far back you posted originally (I looked back a few pages), but I'm grateful you posted another pic.  I would have missed your new beauty if you hadn't.


----------



## skyqueen

einseine said:


> Hi skyqueen!  Congrats on your gorgeours new hoops!  Looks great on you!
> 
> Yes!  I LOVE my TB!  I thought TB was not necessary for me, but now I think it is must-have.  HEHE.  Thank you for your keep telling me to get a TB for the past two years!


Not just any old TB...a spectacular, unique TB!



Thingofbeauty said:


> As always, these are beautiful Skyqueen





frick&frack said:


> they're the perfect size.  I love them!  I'm sure you do too, & I think you'll wear them constantly.  congratulations!


xxoo


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Thanks for your reply Candice!  I think your new holiday pendant must go with your dainty bracelet style perfectly!  Actually, I can see how you wear it without modeling pic!  As you said, the motif's constant color change X VCA's diamond's beauty = a dream peace.  But, when I wore it I was not sure what kind of clothes would look great with it.  But, this years holiday pendant is a must-have item if you are VCA fan!  If I was not on a ban, I might get it without thinking much.  LOL
> 
> You do have the Love, which is important. lol  I sold off my WG Love.  I have no Love at the moment.  I strongly feel I need a Love.  I understand.  You wear your dainty bracelets so well.  Unfortunately, you cannot really wear a Love and a dainty bracelet well.  Some wear them together, but I did not like wearing my Perlee and Cartier dldc braclet together.  So, I sold off the dldc bracelet! (mainly to secure the needs for a new 4-diamond Love in PG).  I love dainty bracelets and love to admire them on others, but yes, I prefer hard bangles on me.  But, multiple hard bangle look is not my style.



i took a modelling picture just for you, i undid my scarf so you could see the pendant!


----------



## BPC

Candice0985 said:


> i took a modelling picture just for you, i undid my scarf so you could see the pendant!
> View attachment 2786218




Very pretty, Candice. I love your pieces!


----------



## Candice0985

BPC said:


> Very pretty, Candice. I love your pieces!



thanks BPC, eeks i just realized how large that picture is!


----------



## BPC

3 diamond pendants. 1ct.  1/2 ct. and 1/4 ct.

I need to extend the length of the chain on the 1/2ct.


----------



## BPC

Candice0985 said:


> thanks BPC, eeks i just realized how large that picture is!



Mine also look huge here. But only here.. weird.


----------



## Candice0985

BPC said:


> 3 diamond pendants. 1ct.  1/2 ct. and 1/4 ct.
> 
> I need to extend the length of the chain on the 1/2ct.



these look great together! love the setting too 

and your hair is pretty amazing


----------



## BPC

Candice0985 said:


> these look great together! love the setting too
> 
> and your hair is pretty amazing



Thanks Candice. Hairy is very frizzy today because of the rain though..lol.. hate this weather. 
But I appreciate the compliment


----------



## Gina123

einseine said:


> Thank you MsHermesAU!  My e-ring and eternity ring are not special, from Tiffany.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you cung!
> 
> 
> 
> So yours is bespoke!  Yes, your TB is worth waiting for that long!  I have no patience for waiting, and I always prefer purchasing the finished piece at the boutique.  Perhaps, my purchase is, in most cases, love at first sight.



Asscher is hard to find and I had my heart set on it. Actually, if I were to count the days from the very beginning, more than 3 months. I waited weeks to get this but turn it down bc it's not colorless, I wanted f-g. Plus, my Dh thought it was too big for my wrist. Than Dh suggested, alternating stones to soften the look. I'm glad I listened to him bc the size and alternating stones are perfect.


----------



## Gina123

BPC said:


> 3 diamond pendants. 1ct.  1/2 ct. and 1/4 ct.
> 
> I need to extend the length of the chain on the 1/2ct.


Sooo pretty, I love the look.


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> i took a modelling picture just for you, i undid my scarf so you could see the pendant!
> View attachment 2786218



Thanks Candice for the modeling pic!  I can see the beautiful color and the sparkle of the diamond!  I see.  I understand why you say it's versatile.  When I tried on my friend's pendant I wore a black one-piece.  I just looked so boring!  Perhaps it was because of the black dress X my dark hair....

Anyway, I am happy for you!  The pendant is a perfect piece for you!  I still want it if I can, but I should get my new LOVE first!  Enjoy your pendant!!!


----------



## einseine

BPC said:


> 3 diamond pendants. 1ct.  1/2 ct. and 1/4 ct.
> 
> I need to extend the length of the chain on the 1/2ct.



Love your look!


----------



## einseine

frick&frack said:


> hi!
> 
> well, then it's a hybrid which makes it perfect.  now I'm even more in love with your bracelet.  I'm going to dream about your bracelet for a long time...I can tell.  emerald is my favorite cut.  I love the flash from those long facets.  I can't imagine the sparkle you get from that bracelet moving around your wrist.  you must have so much fun wearing it.  I don't know how far back you posted originally (I looked back a few pages), but I'm grateful you posted another pic.  I would have missed your new beauty if you hadn't.



It always moves nicely because it is like an oval bangle.  I originally posted my new bracelet in the Diamond Tennis Bracelet thread, where skyqueen stopped me from purchasing VCA diamond pave bangle.  The diamonds are all EF/VVS/VS grades and sparkle exquisitely, but not so glaring.  Emelards make it a very clear and cool look, which I love so much!  I will love and enjoy my bracelet for the rest of my life!  I was told to bring it to the boutique at least two times a year to check the prongs/clasp.  It's troublesome, but I will do it.


----------



## einseine

Gina123 said:


> Asscher is hard to find and I had my heart set on it. Actually, if I were to count the days from the very beginning, more than 3 months. I waited weeks to get this but turn it down bc it's not colorless, I wanted f-g. Plus, my Dh thought it was too big for my wrist. Than Dh suggested, alternating stones to soften the look. I'm glad I listened to him bc the size and alternating stones are perfect.




I cannot tell it is alternating from the pic, perhaps because of the prong setting!  Oh my god!  Yours is HUGE!  Must be heavy.  Your DH was so great that he could suggest an alternating look idea. Congrats!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Gina123 said:


> Asscher is hard to find and I had my heart set on it. Actually, if I were to count the days from the very beginning, more than 3 months. I waited weeks to get this but turn it down bc it's not colorless, I wanted f-g. Plus, my Dh thought it was too big for my wrist. Than Dh suggested, alternating stones to soften the look. I'm glad I listened to him bc the size and alternating stones are perfect.



Oh my goodness! Now THAT is a tennis bracelet! The total carat weight of that bracelet must've been insane!


----------



## Gina123

MsHermesAU said:


> Oh my goodness! Now THAT is a tennis bracelet! The total carat weight of that bracelet must've been insane!



Totally, you should have seen my face when I tried it on. You know the girly giggles bc you are so happy. But this wasn't the one. Though, the jeweler let me try it for couple of days.  I think it was 19ct total, each stone was .5ct. My Dh thought it's too much for my small frame. Plus, he was afraid for my safty bc I plan to wear it daily.  The one I ended up with is .4ct asscher.


----------



## Gina123

einseine said:


> I cannot tell it is alternating from the pic, perhaps because of the prong setting!  Oh my god!  Yours is HUGE!  Must be heavy.  Your DH was so great that he could suggest an alternating look idea. Congrats!


Ty! But I didn't keep it. It's this one that I waited for, over 3+ months.


----------



## Gina123

Candice0985 said:


> i took a modelling picture just for you, i undid my scarf so you could see the pendant!
> View attachment 2786218


I love vca!!! It's lovely on you.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Gina123 said:


> Totally, you should have seen my face when I tried it on. You know the girly giggles bc you are so happy. But this wasn't the one. Though, the jeweler let me try it for couple of days.  I think it was 19ct total, each stone was .5ct. My Dh thought it's too much for my small frame. Plus, he was afraid for my safty bc I plan to wear it daily.  The one I ended up with is .4ct asscher.



Yes I totally get the giggling thing! Pretty sure I giggled for hours on my wedding day and everyone thought I was abnormal 

Gosh, the one you ended up with isn't far off this one though! I would be wanting an armed escort everywhere I went with it on! :giggles:


----------



## Gina123

MsHermesAU said:


> Yes I totally get the giggling thing! Pretty sure I giggled for hours on my wedding day and everyone thought I was abnormal
> 
> Gosh, the one you ended up with isn't far off this one though! I would be wanting an armed escort everywhere I went with it on! :giggles:



Interestingly enough, brilliance is diff from asscher and round, and asscher tone down the look, which I prefer. I did try on .5ct round tb and it was way too blingy for my taste. I prefer understated elegance. 

I'm so happy for you on your wedding day. It's very special. I remember seeing my Dh in cloud 9 in our special day and that made me feel warm and fuzzy. 

Just for fun, I'm posting my mother's ring on my finger&#128525;


----------



## MsHermesAU

Gina123 said:


> Interestingly enough, brilliance is diff from asscher and round, and asscher tone down the look, which I prefer. I did try on .5ct round tb and it was way too blingy for my taste. I prefer understated elegance.
> 
> I'm so happy for you on your wedding day. It's very special. I remember seeing my Dh in cloud 9 in our special day and that made me feel warm and fuzzy.
> 
> Just for fun, I'm posting my mother's ring on my finger&#128525;



Yes, I can imagine the asscher would give off big, pretty flashes of light, rather than the constantly sparkliness of rounds. 

Your mother's rings are to die for! What a lucky family


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> Thanks Candice for the modeling pic!  I can see the beautiful color and the sparkle of the diamond!  I see.  I understand why you say it's versatile.  When I tried on my friend's pendant I wore a black one-piece.  I just looked so boring!  Perhaps it was because of the black dress X my dark hair....
> 
> Anyway, I am happy for you!  The pendant is a perfect piece for you!  I still want it if I can, but I should get my new LOVE first!  Enjoy your pendant!!!



i think we have similar colouring, i have black hair and i'm very fair and tend to wear a lot fo neutrals and black! but i see what you're saying, the grey MOP tends to take on whatever colours are around it and if i'm wearing black it looks black, if i wear blue more blue highlights show up in the MOP.

hopefully one is available when/if you decide to purchase but it sounds like the RG 4 diamond Love has your heart at the moment  i hope you can get it soon!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Reptile's House Python leather bracelet


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> i think we have similar colouring, i have black hair and i'm very fair and tend to wear a lot fo neutrals and black! but i see what you're saying, the grey MOP tends to take on whatever colours are around it and if i'm wearing black it looks black, if i wear blue more blue highlights show up in the MOP.
> 
> hopefully one is available when/if you decide to purchase but it sounds like the RG 4 diamond Love has your heart at the moment  i hope you can get it soon!



Thanks Candice!


----------



## the1kayladawn

Today I am wearing.... 

Two Tone Pandora bracelet
Michael Kors watch 
E-Ring
Tiffany rose gold Lock
5 foot silver chain


----------



## cvalier26

Mini diamond cross


----------



## Lena186

the1kayladawn said:


> Today I am wearing....
> 
> Two Tone Pandora bracelet
> Michael Kors watch
> E-Ring
> Tiffany rose gold Lock
> 5 foot silver chain



The silver chain is so pretty!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## the1kayladawn

Lena186 said:


> The silver chain is so pretty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Thank you, it is a Lisa Taubes chain... I want a yellow gold one too.


----------



## LVoeletters

silver ball earrings and the arrow + DBTY Tiffany combo have been my go to as of late, with just my love bangle of love and watch...and diamond band. 

Otherwise I've been wearing my atlas earrings DBTY and the usual suspects on my hands and fingers.


----------



## Millicat

Rose gold watch on the right, rose quartz bangle on the left.


----------



## chessmont

An e-ring plus wedding band, a coral Native American cuff bracelet and a Rolex Flower Dial 36 mm Datejust


----------



## Lena186

Wearing An Italian gold brand "Orf" in WG and RG




Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## MyDogTink

Lena186 said:


> Wearing An Italian gold brand "Orf" in WG and RG
> View attachment 2794021
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Lovely. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## inkstand

Wearing my everyday jewelry:

Ron Herman rose gold gun necklace
Cartier 10 diamonds rose gold love bracelet
Platinum and diamond engagement ring
Cartier platinum and diamond wedding band


----------



## Lena186

MyDogTink said:


> Lovely. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you dear


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## einseine

inkstand said:


> Wearing my everyday jewelry:
> 
> Ron Herman rose gold gun necklace
> Cartier 10 diamonds rose gold love bracelet
> Platinum and diamond engagement ring
> Cartier platinum and diamond wedding band



Thanks for posting this!  I wanted to see the modeling pic of the full diamond Love in PG.  Very beautiful!


----------



## Candice0985




----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 2795654
> View attachment 2795655



You are very good at capturing the beauty of gray MOP & diamond!  Always love your dainty bracelets stacked.  Is the diamond line bracelet new???  You used to have a different one, I think....


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> You are very good at capturing the beauty of gray MOP & diamond!  Always love your dainty bracelets stacked.  Is the diamond line bracelet new???  You used to have a different one, I think....




It's so hard to get the true colours of this necklace! Thanks &#128522;. 

I had a vintage one that i never wore so I sold it and bought this 2cttw 18k WG instead! I've had it for a while and wear it occasionally! It's a lot more streamlined in the setting than my old one


----------



## einseine

Candice0985 said:


> It's so hard to get the true colours of this necklace! Thanks &#128522;.
> 
> I had a vintage one that i never wore so I sold it and bought this 2cttw 18k WG instead! I've had it for a while and wear it occasionally! It's a lot more streamlined in the setting than my old one



I am still thinking of getting the pendant.   There are many holiday pendants in the second market with higher prices than their original ones....  haha

Oh, I see.  I love your new line bracelet much better!  The diamonds stand out more in a better/classy way.  It is very hard to get your dream bracelet in terms both of design and fitting.   How it looks on you depends on the setting, which is the same story with rings, earrings and pendants!  "Streamlined"  is the key for a gorgeous/beautiful look., which means who makes it and costs more...


----------



## Blingaddict

Turquoise & silver beads with Ankh symbols from Egypt..


----------



## Blingaddict

Silver braclets stack - from Bali


----------



## Blingaddict

Last one.. Chopard happy sport watch, evil eye from turkey & ruby & diamond ring..


----------



## Candice0985

einseine said:


> I am still thinking of getting the pendant.   There are many holiday pendants in the second market with higher prices than their original ones....  haha
> 
> Oh, I see.  I love your new line bracelet much better!  The diamonds stand out more in a better/classy way.  It is very hard to get your dream bracelet in terms both of design and fitting.   How it looks on you depends on the setting, which is the same story with rings, earrings and pendants!  "Streamlined"  is the key for a gorgeous/beautiful look., which means who makes it and costs more...



honestly, i think you should get the holiday pendant! as you know with your sweet size grey MOP, it's truly a chameleon and constantly changing colours and the diamond is so sparkly and the perfect size, it truly makes it feel extra special. i've noticed with prior holiday pendants the price just keeps increasing, maybe there is still one available somewhere at retail cost in a store? you never know! but with your colouring it would look amazing on you!  in my pictures it always comes out looking green but the true colours range from dove grey, to almost black, blue flashes along with green, pinks and purples!!!

i prefer my newer line bracelet way more than my old one- the old one was antique and platinum so it was way heavier in materials which allowed me to sell it and completely fund the purchase of this dainty version which has higher diamond total weight but not as heavy in the setting, which i prefer 

if i hear of any holiday pendants becoming available in store i'll let you know


----------



## saligator

Diamond studs. They're bezel set, around .48/.49 each, but they take up my whole earlobe (I have tiny earlobes). I don't have pierced ears, so they have a close-to-the-lobe screwback. I've been really happy with them.


----------



## Freckles1

My diamond hoops from my DH


----------



## Blingaddict

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2797849
> 
> My diamond hoops from my DH



Gorgeous &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## StephFFF

Tungsten rings I bought from http://www.tungstenaffinity.com/Default.asp






Its the gold one!


----------



## Mcandy

Is it a good metal? Does it rust or discolor?


----------



## Freckles1

Blingaddict said:


> Gorgeous &#128149;&#128149;&#128149;&#128149;




Ty


----------



## Rami00

einseine said:


> Yes, Gina.  It's emerald and round.  Love it so much!!!  By the way, I love your LUCIDA pendant, too!



Omg I love it so much. I was thinking about your bracelet today.. LOL. Looked up in the wrong threads for an hour or so. Do you mind telling me the total carat weight, number of diamonds .. Please. Thanks!


----------



## einseine

Rami00 said:


> Omg I love it so much. I was thinking about your bracelet today.. LOL. Looked up in the wrong threads for an hour or so. Do you mind telling me the total carat weight, number of diamonds .. Please. Thanks!



Thanks Rami!!  Perhaps, you should look up the Diamond Tennis Bracelet thread.  I posted some pics and specs, etc there.  It's 10.5.  EC and RB are 21? each?  They are EF/VSS/VS diamonds.


----------



## myfirstchanel

Wearing my tiffany&co mini hear pink tag and links London sweetie bracelet and pandora pink double leather bracelet


----------



## skyqueen

BPC said:


> 3 diamond pendants. 1ct.  1/2 ct. and 1/4 ct.
> 
> I need to extend the length of the chain on the 1/2ct.


Love the setting! 
Is it the 3 prong martini setting?


----------



## BPC

skyqueen said:


> Love the setting!
> Is it the 3 prong martini setting?



Yes but I  had all 3 modified.


----------



## skyqueen

Gina123 said:


> Ty! But I didn't keep it. It's this one that I waited for, over 3+ months.


Just gorgeous and a better size for everyday or to even layer.


----------



## skyqueen

BPC said:


> Yes but I  had all 3 modified.


I have a loose diamond that I'm thinking about having made into a 3 prong martini setting. Your lovely necklace has the little ears...sorry to be a pest but what did you have modified? The gallery?


----------



## BPC

skyqueen said:


> I have a loose diamond that I'm thinking about having made into a 3 prong martini setting. Your lovely necklace has the little ears...sorry to be a pest but what did you have modified? The gallery?



Thank you. 
I had the "ears" (hoops?) modified. I wanted them as small as possible, and I wanted them
angled.
I think angling the "ears" as opposed to having them lay flat, keeps the martini from flipping as much,  and makes the ears nearly impossible to see.


----------



## skyqueen

BPC said:


> Thank you.
> I had the "ears" (hoops?) modified. I wanted them as small as possible, and I wanted them
> angled.
> I think angling the "ears" as opposed to having them lay flat, keeps the martini from flipping as much,  and makes the ears nearly impossible to see.


YES...I can see where that would help. I would think it would keep the diamond upright and stationary. I like the ears small, too!


----------



## Freckles1

My beautiful necklace my friend Mary designed!!


----------



## Lena186

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2803817
> 
> My beautiful necklace my friend Mary designed!!



Lovely one!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## misstrine85

My vintage trinity bangle and my new Dyrberg/Kern earrings


----------



## dannii

Today I'm wearing my Cartier de santos galbee watch with my eye bracelet and my wedding rings


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Not wearing much today - just Tiffany silver bead earrings (10mm) with Tag watch and wedding set.


----------



## Freckles1

Another piece from my friend's collection


----------



## misstrine85

All vintage: my new pearl necklace and my knot bangle


----------



## blumster

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2804761
> 
> Another piece from my friend's collection



Love this!  Does she sell to the public?


----------



## DiaDiva

blumster said:


> Love this!  Does she sell to the public?




My stack today.


----------



## DiaDiva

DiaDiva said:


> My stack today.
> 
> View attachment 2809958




Tahitian 36" rope.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

DiaDiva said:


> Tahitian 36" rope.
> 
> View attachment 2809959


So very beautiful! Is this what you have on in your avatar or am I showing my ignorance? This is very very lovely on you  though


----------



## Hurrem1001

-3 carat diamond hoops 
-tiny nose stud
-5 stack rings in white, rose and yellow gold
-Citizen Eco-Drive MOP diamond watch
-gold curb chain.


----------



## melissadelag12

So happy tPF is back 

Today I'm wearing.. 

Tiffany Keys - crown key pendant in sterling silver & heart shaped with diamond

Left wrist - Hermes Rivale Double Tour with YG 4Diamond Cartier Love

Right Wrist - Tiffany & Co. Heart Tag Charm Bracelet, YG/WG/RG stainless steel wired bracelets with WG&Diamond "charms", and my Pandora bracelet!


----------



## aimeng

play with my tiffany DBTY necklace with a 24k hellokitty pendant..


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cartier Love cuff in YG and diamond studs today.


----------



## sctiger

Today I am wearing Levian chocolate diamond hoop earrings in white gold, matching Levian aquamarine and diamond ring and necklace in yellow gold, and my diamond engagement and wedding rings in yellow gold.


----------



## einseine

VCA's holiday season pendant in grey-MOP and sweet in onyx!


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> VCA's holiday season pendant in grey-MOP and sweet in onyx!




Breathtaking! You are gorgeous! The pendant looks great


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> Breathtaking! You are gorgeous! The pendant looks great



Thanks LVoeletters!!!
Oh, by the way, I have asked my SA to have 4-diamond Love on layaway until January!  I thought the all diamond one was gorgeous, but I found the 4-diamond one more beautiful.


----------



## solitudelove

einseine said:


> VCA's holiday season pendant in grey-MOP and sweet in onyx!


Love your necklace! It's so pretty!


----------



## einseine

solitudelove said:


> Love your necklace! It's so pretty!



Thanks solitudelove!!!  It changes the color constantly and much more prettier IRL.  Love it!


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Thanks LVoeletters!!!
> 
> Oh, by the way, I have asked my SA to have 4-diamond Love on layaway until January!  I thought the all diamond one was gorgeous, but I found the 4-diamond one more beautiful.




Yay! So excited for you!


----------



## Blingthang

Wearing my new Rose Gold & Diamond Effy Jardin Bloom Ring.


----------



## Blingthang

My 18k white gold diamond halo engagement ring!


----------



## Blingthang

My Invicta white ceramic and rose gold plated watch.


----------



## Blingthang

My white pearl earrings.


----------



## Blingthang

My Tiffany 1837 Horseshoe necklace in silver and Rubedo


----------



## Blingthang

My RTT mini heart tag bead bracelet in silver and rubedo.


----------



## Caz71

Hitting the boxing day sales. Pyramid studs. New gold diamond shape and my name.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Swarovski Stardust bracelet


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

WG diamond inside outside hoops
WG diamond heart necklace 
YG diamond 3 stone ring
YG diamond 5 stone band
Rolex DJ


----------



## einseine

tiffany Yellow diamond Soleste, 5-motif alhambra in onyx, my new PG 4-diamond Love and diamond line bracelet


----------



## Thingofbeauty

einseine said:


> tiffany Yellow diamond Soleste, 5-motif alhambra in onyx, my new PG 4-diamond Love and diamond line bracelet
> View attachment 2847031


Everything is so pretty but that tennis bracelet


----------



## purplepoodles

Caz71 said:


> Hitting the boxing day sales. Pyramid studs. New gold diamond shape and my name.




Love your pyramid studs!


----------



## phillj12

einseine said:


> tiffany Yellow diamond Soleste, 5-motif alhambra in onyx, my new PG 4-diamond Love and diamond line bracelet
> View attachment 2847031




Gorgeous!! I need a tennis bracelet to go with my Love and VCA! Ha!


----------



## susieserb

Off to the movies~


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Wow! Nobody's going to be watching the movie.


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Today I'm wearing my new Dana Rebecca Lauren Joy Mini necklace in Rose Gold.  My parents purchased it for me for Christmas.


----------



## Caz71

PeacefulMommy said:


> Today I'm wearing my new Dana Rebecca Lauren Joy Mini necklace in Rose Gold.  My parents purchased it for me for Christmas.



Im always in love with this one. Congrats.!! Cant find them in Oz&#128514;


----------



## Caz71

susieserb said:


> Off to the movies~



Dobro!


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Caz71 said:


> Im always in love with this one. Congrats.!! Cant find them in Oz&#128514;



Thank you!!  My mother said that she found this one at Nordstrom.  The Dana Rebecca website was sold-out when she tried to place an order through them, so she went onto Google to find other retailers.  I've seen a few on eBay, also, but I don't shop much on eBay...


----------



## einseine

Thingofbeauty said:


> Everything is so pretty but that tennis bracelet



Thanks Thingofbeauty!  I love love love my diamond bracelet.  It's absolutely the ideal one!



phillj12 said:


> Gorgeous!! I need a tennis bracelet to go with my Love and VCA! Ha!



Yes!  You need a tennis bracelet.  Thanks phillij!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

einseine said:


> tiffany Yellow diamond Soleste, 5-motif alhambra in onyx, my new PG 4-diamond Love and diamond line bracelet
> View attachment 2847031



Hello dear Einseine!!
Lovely stack. We are diamond bracelet twins!!
I never knew that it was called a line bracelet. 
DH gave me mine after the birth of our second son ( btw we have two daughters as well )


----------



## Humiz

Today im wearing: Michael Kors watch, 22carat gold bangle from Dubai, Swarovski bangle in silver and lastly Chanel pearl bracelet.


----------



## jclaybo

Alex and Ani initial bracelets "J&C" for me and my sons names 
Diamond open cuff bracelet and custom statement necklace someone made for me a couple years ago


----------



## susieserb

Caz71 said:


> Dobro!


Hello fellow SERB!!!!


----------



## einseine

texasgirliegirl said:


> Hello dear Einseine!!
> Lovely stack. We are diamond bracelet twins!!
> I never knew that it was called a line bracelet.
> DH gave me mine after the birth of our second son ( btw we have two daughters as well )



Hi TGG!

Design & quality wise, the bracelet is special!!!  So, I am very very glad we are twins!!!  Your DH knew what was best!!  hehe.  My DH also suggested I should buy the bracelet.  I am so happy!!!


----------



## Caz71

susieserb said:


> Hello fellow SERB!!!!



Kako si&#9786;


----------



## susieserb

Caz71 said:


> Kako si&#9786;


Ja radim super


----------



## mrs moulds

A,gold bracelet purchase from the LA Jewerly mart and Rolex watch that I received as a Christmas gift.


----------



## FabulousDiva

IoNIbh


----------



## mrs moulds

Oops.... duplicate post


----------



## frick&frack

mrs moulds said:


> A,gold bracelet purchase from the LA Jewerly mart and Rolex watch that I received as a Christmas gift.



I see you were a good girl. Great gifts!


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> A,gold bracelet purchase from the LA Jewerly mart and Rolex watch that I received as a Christmas gift.







frick&frack said:


> I see you were a good girl. Great gifts!




A very good girl! 
I'm not a Rolex girl but your watch is gorgeous...perfect size!
Hope you had great holidays, Mrs Moulds!!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.08 carat diamond studs and Cartier Love cuff and Love ring, all in YG.


----------



## mrs moulds

frick&frack said:


> I see you were a good girl. Great gifts!




Hey Girl 


LOL !!!!!!


Yes, I was


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> A very good girl!
> I'm not a Rolex girl but your watch is gorgeous...perfect size!
> Hope you had great holidays, Mrs Moulds!!!


 
My jewelry Idol !!!!!!


Thank you so much for your comment.  You know how I feel about you.


My holidays was a little difficult, however, I am very grateful.   I hope your holidays was a good one.


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> My jewelry Idol !!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your comment.  You know how I feel about you.
> 
> 
> My holidays was a little difficult, however, I am very grateful.   I hope your holidays was a good one.




Hope your gorgeous daughter was with you to celebrate but I'm sorry it was difficult for you!
My holiday was good...nice and quiet! LOL!


----------



## Caz71

Onebagtoomany said:


> 1.08 carat diamond studs and Cartier Love cuff and Love ring, all in YG.



Hi Onebagtoomany - can I ask what size is yr cuff? Does it have movement. Thanks Caz&#128103;


----------



## Caz71

susieserb said:


> Ja radim super



Mi smo na holiday. Radim opet on the 12th.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Caz71 said:


> Hi Onebagtoomany - can I ask what size is yr cuff? Does it have movement. Thanks Caz&#128103;



Hi Caz, it is a size 17 and I can move it about 1.5 inches from the top of my wrist comfortably. I like a snug fit, can't stand it when bracelets are too loose and roll up and down my arm!


----------



## susieserb

Caz71 said:


> Mi smo na holiday. Radim opet on the 12th.


Lucky duck...not for me but in the mean time you know what day it is!!

*Hristos Se Rodi!*


----------



## susieserb

New Runway Grocery Store shattered pearl necklace from Chanel; I have it coupled with other vintage Chanel jewelry.


----------



## Freckles1

Anna Beck


----------



## PeacefulMommy

Brand new... Just got home from the mall... 

Tiffany & Co Elsa Peretti Small Open Heart necklace on 18" chain.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Wedding & engagement ring, Tiffany Atlas watch, Tiffany diamonds by the yard bracelet & a Henri Bendel costume ring.


----------



## Mcandy

Had my cartier trinity ring engraved with me and DHs name and just got it back today! Yehey! Could have had them mailed to us but I would rather pick it up myself! I cant stop looking at it! I missed it much!


----------



## Caz71

PeacefulMommy said:


> Brand new... Just got home from the mall...
> 
> Tiffany & Co Elsa Peretti Small Open Heart necklace on 18" chain.



Looks great on u&#128131;


----------



## Jen123

Here's my yurman, movado and engagement ring


----------



## Mcandy

Jen123 said:


> Here's my yurman, movado and engagement ring
> View attachment 2857854



Pretty!


----------



## Jen123

Mcandy said:


> Pretty!




Thank you!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Michael Kors watch,  blue topaz & diamond ring and diamond band ring


----------



## skyqueen

A little sunshine on a dismal day...................................


----------



## MyDogTink

skyqueen said:


> A little sunshine on a dismal day...................................




Lovely as always, Sky!


----------



## einseine

skyqueen said:


> A little sunshine on a dismal day...................................



Wow!  A huge sunshine!!!  They both look great on you!!!


----------



## etk123

skyqueen said:


> A little sunshine on a dismal day...................................




Now that put a smile on my face and warmed me up!


----------



## mashedpotato

Everyones pieces sounds so amazing. You guys must post some pictures 

Today I'm wearing my Tiffany interlocking necklace and Tiffany's 1837 charm bracelet


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> A little sunshine on a dismal day...................................



Wow!  Beautiful!!!


----------



## missyb

my wedding present from my husband. I wanted a love bracelet but just fell in love with this instead


----------



## missyb




----------



## periogirl28

skyqueen said:


> A little sunshine on a dismal day...................................



Feeling cheered up, thank you for posting!


----------



## skyqueen

MyDogTink said:


> Lovely as always, Sky!


 


einseine said:


> Wow!  A huge sunshine!!!  They both look great on you!!!


 


etk123 said:


> Now that put a smile on my face and warmed me up!


 


AntiqueShopper said:


> Wow!  Beautiful!!!


 


periogirl28 said:


> Feeling cheered up, thank you for posting!


Just love my jewelry girls!


----------



## MyDogTink

missyb said:


> View attachment 2862729
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wedding present from my husband. I wanted a love bracelet but just fell in love with this instead




Beautiful. When did you get married? Congratulations!


----------



## missyb

MyDogTink said:


> Beautiful. When did you get married? Congratulations!




We got married on st Thomas this past Tuesday and then st Martin


----------



## prettyseven

I am wearing this one today:
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/497225615084888520/


----------



## CT cake

susieserb said:


> New Runway Grocery Store shattered pearl necklace from Chanel; I have it coupled with other vintage Chanel jewelry.





wow


----------



## Rami00

missyb said:


> View attachment 2862732


 
love it!


----------



## skyqueen

missyb said:


> View attachment 2862732


Gorgeous and congrats, Missy!


----------



## pree

Chanel J12 watch, narrow rose gold ring with diamonds and YG love cuff, PG legers bracelet


----------



## ScottyGal

MK watch, and Hermès Clic h + Thomas Sabo charm bracelet


----------



## pree




----------



## karo

pree said:


> View attachment 2878686
> View attachment 2878687
> View attachment 2878688




Love all you're wearing. Could you please tell me where did you get your gorgeous right hand rings?


----------



## pree

I bought the ring in Malaysia. I also have it in white gold. Good for stacking but I also like to wear it on its own


----------



## karo

pree said:


> I bought the ring in Malaysia. I also have it in white gold. Good for stacking but I also like to wear it on its own
> 
> View attachment 2879602
> View attachment 2879603
> View attachment 2879604




Gorgeous!


----------



## Freckles1

horn necklace my friend made


----------



## Sabella

Rubies and Rolex


----------



## Sabella

Diamonds and Hermes on the other hand. The pic doesn't do justice to the diamonds.


----------



## skyqueen

Sabella said:


> Diamonds and Hermes on the other hand. The pic doesn't do justice to the diamonds.




Your nail polish and H bracelet are a perfect match!


----------



## karo

My simple stack of cartier trinity with a rose gold ring


----------



## Candice0985

Bracelets:
Dior Oui in grey gold
Cartier YG with MOP Amulette bracelet

with my VCA LE grey MOP necklace 

tiny diamond halo studs with my YG Jennifer Meyer diamond sticks in my 2nd and 3rd piercing on one ear.

just my usual! I've become so boring with my jewellery now that I know what works for me on a daily basis!


----------



## pree

karo said:


> My simple stack of cartier trinity with a rose gold ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2883001


 

I love this look!


----------



## karo

pree said:


> I love this look!


Thank you dear


----------



## Chapstick

This thread is both the best and worst thing on this board!!


----------



## ammpt0831

My faith pendant...


----------



## Caz71

Layered necklaces arrow m gold diamond shape. Diamond huggies.


----------



## DiaDiva

Tahitian diamond ring and rose cut diamonds set in wood ring.


----------



## karo

My trinity and a diamond band


----------



## vibekeandrea

Hi, I wear a bracelet from the Danish Jewelry Designer Dyrberg Kern..


----------



## diane278

Elsa Peretti: teardrop earrings, eternity circle pendant, and medium bone cuff.


----------



## Mcandy

My new diamond ring and trinity ring together in one finger..love it!


----------



## Lena186

This bracelet from Carolina Herrera


----------



## ScottyGal

Michael Kors watch & Hermès Clic H


----------



## juicyincouture

A pair of Nordstrom brand cz huggy earrings I just purchased from the Rack, a gold hoop in my cartilage from Mystic Moon on Etsy, white gold studs by Venus by Maria Tash, and random gold filled star studs.


----------



## Gimmethebag

1 cttw diamond studs
Cartier baby love bracelet in rose gold
My wedding set

We're staying home tonight


----------



## missyb

Gimmethebag said:


> 1 cttw diamond studs
> Cartier baby love bracelet in rose gold
> My wedding set
> 
> We're staying home tonight




Can u post a picture of your baby love?


----------



## ScottyGal

Svarovski bangle, Hermès Clic Clac and Michael Kora watch


----------



## Gimmethebag

missyb said:


> Can u post a picture of your baby love?


Here you go! I have really tiny wrists, so I think the baby love was the right choice for me. 







You can also see more shots of it here, layered with a small diamond "evil eye" bracelet.


----------



## missyb

Gimmethebag said:


> Here you go! I have really tiny wrists, so I think the baby love was the right choice for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can also see more shots of it here, layered with a small diamond "evil eye" bracelet.




Beautiful!


----------



## rei35

Just got this for V day&#9829;&#65039;
I love it!!!!


HB Jewelry 
213-489-3969
639 S Hill St
Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Gimmethebag

^ Lovely!


----------



## ScottyGal

Thomas Sabo Charm Club bracelet with two charms, and Hermès Clic H.


----------



## anne1218

My fav combo


----------



## dkgirl503

tiffany


----------



## chessmont

My wedding band, Rolex and a holy medal my grandmother gave me around 50 years ago, supposedly blessed by the pope.  (I forget which one)


----------



## jazmini

Cartier


----------



## Leo the Lion

Wedding ring, Tag watch and my Bony Levy diamond studs.


----------



## Leo the Lion

_Lee said:


> Michael Kors watch & Hermès Clic H


Love the Hermes bracelet. Is that the small size in black? Pretty with your watch!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Diamond Studs
Diamond Cross
Wedding Rings
Rolex Datejust


----------



## DiaDiva

Chinese new year colours...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

DiaDiva said:


> Chinese new year colours...
> 
> View attachment 2901622


Beautiful


----------



## Apelila

My Na Hoku charm bracelet that I made 8years ago


----------



## mrs moulds

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Diamond Studs
> Diamond Cross
> Wedding Rings
> Rolex Datejust



You go girl!


----------



## mrs moulds

A monopoly game charm bracelet and a T& CO 1837  flat angled bangle.


----------



## McLoverly

So much beautiful jewelry on this thread!

I worked from home today so I kept it simple and wore the jewelry I sleep in...


----------



## ScottyGal

Oasis statement necklace, and my Michael Kors watch.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Ears: 1.08 ttcw diamond studs

Left wrist/hand: Tag Aquaracer with MOP face and diamond markers, diamond eternity ring from my grandmother which I am using in lieu of my normal wedding ring while I am pregnant

Right wrist/hand: Hermes Clic H in white stacked with Cartier Love cuff in YG, Cartier Love ring in YG

Please ignore my dry scaly hands and swollen sausage fingers!


----------



## mrs moulds

Tiffany's and a white gold diamond ring


----------



## mrs moulds

Ring


----------



## mrs moulds




----------



## LVoeletters

McLoverly said:


> So much beautiful jewelry on this thread!
> 
> 
> 
> I worked from home today so I kept it simple and wore the jewelry I sleep in...




SO STUNNING! Breathtaking!!


----------



## slowlikehoney

Apelila said:


> My Na Hoku charm bracelet that I made 8years ago




Oh I love your charm bracelet!! I love charm bracelets in general.


----------



## pree

mrs moulds said:


> Ring




Gorgeous! &#128525;


----------



## mrs moulds

DiaDiva said:


> Tahitian diamond ring and rose cut diamonds set in wood ring.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2890881



I need some smelling salt, for I just passed out!

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## mrs moulds

Today:

Vintage 14K Monopoly charm bracelet and diamond earrings.


----------



## slowlikehoney

mrs moulds said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage 14K Monopoly charm bracelet and diamond earrings.




Another beautiful charm bracelet! Love seeing these!


----------



## ScottyGal

Tiffany & Co.


----------



## Caz71

Opal heart from Coober Pedy. My DH bought me. Its a black opal. Looks purple w red bits in the sun. Have started to wear more gold then silver


----------



## mrs moulds

slowlikehoney said:


> Another beautiful charm bracelet! Love seeing these!



Thank you so much for the compliment.
I love charm bracelets too! There so unique.


----------



## bucha

Anzie gold pendant with diamond and multicolored sapphires.


----------



## Audrey_S

einseine said:


> Yes, Gina.  It's emerald and round.  Love it so much!!!  By the way, I love your LUCIDA pendant, too!




Love this tennis bracelet.  Where is it from?


----------



## mrs moulds

bucha said:


> Anzie gold pendant with diamond and multicolored sapphires.
> View attachment 2910825
> 
> View attachment 2910827



Beautiful!


----------



## ScottyGal

Hermès Clic Clac


----------



## ScottyGal

Kate Spade necklace, Svarovski babgle and Michael Kora watch &#128522;


----------



## Myrkur

Tag Heuer Carrera Automatic


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage 14K Monopoly charm bracelet and diamond earrings.




OMG, dear...don't let your daughter see this! Stunning!


----------



## Caz71

Dbty and an infinity necklace


----------



## Mcandy

My new to me preowned solitair diamond ring...i replaced  the diamond with feathers with this one...it was worth 6400 but got it for 800... It was quite a steal...18k white gold and platinum prongs setting...it was way better than the one I returned which was just 14 k gold...the stone is a little bigger too...I love it..been looking at it with my loup it looks perfect


----------



## texasgirliegirl

VCA turquoise 20 motif wrapped twice, large gold frivole earrings, yg signature perlee bracelet, wedding rings


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> OMG, dear...don't let your daughter see this! Stunning!



My jewelry guru! Thank you for the compliment. 

Girl it is too late to hide it from Cheyenne.
 She has her arm out wanting to wear it.
II told her it's her's when I am gone. :lolots::lolots:


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> My jewelry guru! Thank you for the compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> Girl it is too late to hide it from Cheyenne.
> 
> She has her arm out wanting to wear it.
> 
> II told her it's her's when I am gone. :lolots::lolots:




A girl after our own hearts!


----------



## roses5682

Charm bracelets and lots of rings.


----------



## LVoeletters

texasgirliegirl said:


> VCA turquoise 20 motif wrapped twice, large gold frivole earrings, yg signature perlee bracelet, wedding rings




Sounds delicious!


----------



## Polaris32

David Yurman's classic cable bangle.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My Cartier Love Bracelet and my .32 cttw single stone platinum Tiffany DBTY.  It is 5:35 AM, never too early for jewelry


----------



## misstrine85

Vintage bangle and earrings from Stine A


----------



## mrs moulds

Today:
14K gold 'T' initial earrings ( a gift fron my daughter )
and 14K gold diamond bangle bracelet.


----------



## mrs moulds

Earrings


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Today:
> 
> 14K gold 'T' initial earrings ( a gift fron my daughter )
> 
> and 14K gold diamond bangle bracelet.







mrs moulds said:


> Earrings




Our Cheyenne sure has good taste...the bracelet isn't bad, either! [emoji78]


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Our Cheyenne sure has good taste...the bracelets funjyn't bad, either! [emoji78]



My guru. Glad that you like the earrings. I thought that they were a little funky. But I like them


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Our Cheyenne sure has good taste...the bracelets funjyn't bad, either! [emoji78]



My guru. Glad that you like the earrings. I thought that they were a little funky. But I like them


----------



## emchhardy

Helen Ficalora - Sterling silver "M" charm and sterling silver Bee charm on a sterling silver chain


----------



## ScottyGal

Michael Kors rose gold watch, and diamond stud earrings &#128142;


----------



## mrs moulds

I was wearing this pendant until my chain broke :cry:


----------



## Blingthang

mrs moulds said:


> Today:
> 
> Vintage 14K Monopoly charm bracelet and diamond earrings.



OMG!! That charm bracelet is so cute!


----------



## mrs moulds

Blingthang said:


> OMG!! That charm bracelet is so cute!



Thank you!


----------



## shinymagpie

Tiffany & Co. Frank Gehry Torque ring (narrow). Tiffany & Co. Frank Gehry fish earrings silver.


----------



## Caz71

New bar


----------



## PorscheGirl

Emerald cut diamond studs, 4ctw, F-IF, David Yurman 18K YG medium link necklace, sapphire and diamond ring in 18k WG, SS Rolex Yachtmaster with sapphire blue face. I do mix colors.


----------



## Mochiyii

Diamonds are a girl's best friend 
My new creation from old stuff in my Jewelry box 
Round center with pink melee halo plus white diamond double halo ( the roles of Diamond) with heart shape sapphire raised up in cathedral settings in platinum


----------



## MyDogTink

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2954720
> View attachment 2954721
> View attachment 2954722
> 
> Diamonds are a girl's best friend
> My new creation from old stuff in my Jewelry box
> Round center with pink melee halo plus white diamond double halo ( the roles of Diamond) with heart shape sapphire raised up in cathedral settings in platinum




Great creation. The pinks are vivid and intense. Did you work with a local jeweler?


----------



## skyqueen

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2954720
> View attachment 2954721
> View attachment 2954722
> 
> Diamonds are a girl's best friend
> My new creation from old stuff in my Jewelry box
> Round center with pink melee halo plus white diamond double halo ( the roles of Diamond) with heart shape sapphire raised up in cathedral settings in platinum




How wonderful to recycle and creat such a beautiful ring! [emoji176]


----------



## jenna_foo

Today I'm wearing my JA large rose studs, one of my David Yurman cable bracelets, and one of my Pandoras, and my newest - JA twisted bracelet.


----------



## Caz71

Pandora cute two heart earrings and a gold bar necklace!


----------



## slowlikehoney

jenna_foo said:


> Today I'm wearing my JA large rose studs, one of my David Yurman cable bracelets, and one of my Pandoras, and my newest - JA twisted bracelet.
> View attachment 2955479




I love your JA pieces! I'm about to get that same twisted bracelet and I'm always coveting those rose earrings, too!
Love the way you put everything together.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Wedding ring, engagement ring, diamond eternity and my faithful two tone Cartier Roadster


----------



## Rami00

Made it before the price increase. Paloma's Venezia Stella pendant.


----------



## beanybaker

Straight out of the box... I'll be wearing this forever


----------



## omniavincitamor

Caz71 said:


> Pandora cute two heart earrings and a gold bar necklace!



Your earrings are so cute!


----------



## omniavincitamor

Rami00 said:


> Made it before the price increase. Paloma's Venezia Stella pendant.



I love your pendant, it's gorgeous!


----------



## omniavincitamor

beanybaker said:


> Straight out of the box... I'll be wearing this forever



Beautiful! Love the trinity collection.


----------



## ScottyGal

Tresor Paris bracelet & Thomas Sabo charm bracelet &#128120;


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.08 diamond studs, wedding set, Tag Aquaracer watch, Cartier Love ring in YG, Cartier Love cuff in YG, Tiffany gold bead bracelet and Hermes Clic H in white with gold h/w


----------



## spoiledwify

Onebagtoomany said:


> 1.08 diamond studs, wedding set, Tag Aquaracer watch, Cartier Love ring in YG, Cartier Love cuff in YG, Tiffany gold bead bracelet and Hermes Clic H in white with gold h/w




Lovely!!


----------



## Freckles1

My new beauty
	

		
			
		

		
	



Percale White


----------



## Onebagtoomany

spoiledwify said:


> Lovely!!



Thank you!


----------



## etk123

Onebagtoomany said:


> 1.08 diamond studs, wedding set, Tag Aquaracer watch, Cartier Love ring in YG, Cartier Love cuff in YG, Tiffany gold bead bracelet and Hermes Clic H in white with gold h/w



Pretty pretty


----------



## Onebagtoomany

etk123 said:


> Pretty pretty



Thanks!


----------



## juicyincouture

Michael Kors buckle bracelet in gold
My gold name ring 
A skinny vintage gold chain 
Two delicate skinny gold rings from an Etsy shop
Tiny cz studs in all 7 ear holes


----------



## jenna_foo

Besides my love, I am wearing my diamond solitaire and my amulette.


----------



## Mochiyii

My Old Right Hand Ring that I purchased years ago
Different size of rose cut Diamond set with 18k white gold that was rhodium plated to black.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2982267
> View attachment 2982268
> View attachment 2982269
> 
> My Old Right Hand Ring that I purchased years ago
> Different size of rose cut Diamond set with 18k white gold that was rhodium plated to black.


I'll be coming across shortly to collect this. Thanks.


----------



## LVoeletters

Hi
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 just these and my Tiffany arrow today


----------



## skyqueen

LVoeletters said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just these and my Tiffany arrow today




Lovely, LVoe! Glad you kept the Tiffany arrow and enjoying it!


----------



## Rami00

Saint Sophie said:


> It's absolutely a beautiful piece. The colors of gold, diamonds and enamel are a perfect combo. That one I'd like to have too. Enjoy it!



Thank you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Ears: diamond studs

Left hand/wrist: New to me Tag Aquaracer bi metal 18k/ss watch with MOP face and diamond markers 

Right hand/wrist: Cartier Love cuff stacked with Hermes Clic H in white with gold h/w, Cartier Love ring in YG stacked with diamond eternity band in platinum


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Watch


----------



## Jujuma

Caz71 said:


> Dbty and an infinity necklace




I just saw this pic. Beautiful together. I'm thinking of redoing one of my necklaces into a dbty and was wondering how many pts your stone is? TIA


----------



## karo

My brand new mother's day gift [emoji4]


----------



## Freckles1

karo said:


> My brand new mother's day gift [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989188




Happy Mothers Day karo!!! Beautiful!!


----------



## miumiuaddict27

beanybaker said:


> Straight out of the box... I'll be wearing this forever




Nice
Can I know the price of this


----------



## papertiger

DiaDiva said:


> Tahitian diamond ring and rose cut diamonds set in wood ring.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2890881



I have a similar wood and diamond ring, I've never seen anyone else with one


----------



## karo

Freckles1 said:


> Happy Mothers Day karo!!! Beautiful!!




Thnak you so much dear [emoji253]


----------



## Caz71

Jujuma said:


> I just saw this pic. Beautiful together. I'm thinking of redoing one of my necklaces into a dbty and was wondering how many pts your stone is? TIA



Its only 05 tiny.


----------



## LVoeletters

skyqueen said:


> Lovely, LVoe! Glad you kept the Tiffany arrow and enjoying it!


thanks, Sky!


----------



## Mochiyii

Saint Sophie said:


> It's very pretty. Quite an eyecatcher too. Remeber where you got it from?




Yes of course. Most of my Jewelry are purchased from Progems in San Gabriel  CA .. the owner Serene is my old friend from GIA. She always give me good stuff cuz she knows how picky I am.


----------



## pukasonqo

tiffany's CBTY pink sapphire necklace
fairfax and roberts white gold diamond studs
latvian ring, silver, from my partner. it belonged to his father


----------



## missmollyone

My everyday jewellery is,

Engagement & Wedding ring
Great grandfathers wedding ring
Vintage Cartier open diamond ring - I do switch this with my metro band regularly
Cartier Love bangle worn with Cartier YG Mini Love 
Evil eye YG chain bracelet
Cartier YG Love necklace
Diamond studs


----------



## LVoeletters

I've become so boring that I don't want to post the same old pictures!
Cartier love pink gold
Cartier ballon bleu
Petite yellow gold diamond earrings
Tiffany arrow necklace

And then I've been mixing in Dior oui bracelet and gold evil eye bracelet


Stopped wearing rings once my grandfather passed. Creepily fell off my fingers the hour he reportedly passed away. Craving new rings in the back of my mind.


----------



## Freckles1

My friend's designs


----------



## Mylilkitty

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2954720
> View attachment 2954721
> View attachment 2954722
> 
> Diamonds are a girl's best friend
> My new creation from old stuff in my Jewelry box
> Round center with pink melee halo plus white diamond double halo ( the roles of Diamond) with heart shape sapphire raised up in cathedral settings in platinum


That is to die for gorgeous!


----------



## Mochiyii

Mylilkitty said:


> That is to die for gorgeous!




Awww.... Thank you. My hubby don't really care for it. Thought it was way over the top. Well.... Since he didn't pay for it. No say in it riderm either lol


----------



## vam2015

Right now just e-ring & wedding band. Ooo and an anklet (no shame) haha


----------



## Caz71

Tiffany


----------



## Mcandy

Me? Well, my cartier trinity ring, wedding band, pandora bracelet and diamond solitaire ring..while watching jurrasic park..lol


----------



## spoiledwify




----------



## princessLIL

Tiffany and co black jade key on a platinum chain.


----------



## leechiyong

princessLIL said:


> Tiffany and co black jade key on a platinum chain.



What a stunning piece!  It's gorgeous.


----------



## leechiyong

Mine from yesterday:


----------



## princessLIL

leechiyong said:


> What a stunning piece!  It's gorgeous.



Thank you!&#128516;


----------



## chessmont

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 2954720
> View attachment 2954721
> View attachment 2954722
> 
> Diamonds are a girl's best friend
> My new creation from old stuff in my Jewelry box
> Round center with pink melee halo plus white diamond double halo ( the roles of Diamond) with heart shape sapphire raised up in cathedral settings in platinum



Gosh I love this ring!


----------



## Leda

A 18 k  gold Necklace


----------



## sy72

My first ever photo on tpf...it could get addictive!
Today I'm wearing a thin rose gold bangle, Tiffany rose gold  dbty bracelet & Tiffany rose gold atlas bracelet.


----------



## anne1218

Hubby just got me this and I have it on but hard to take pic of it on the ears lol


----------



## Freckles1

anne1218 said:


> Hubby just got me this and I have it on but hard to take pic of it on the ears lol




Oh my goodness these are gorgeous!!! Congratulations Anne!!!!!


----------



## anne1218

^^^ thank you! They're yellow diamond....I guess it's not yellow enuf but good enuf for me...


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond studs, Tag Heuer Aquaracer bimetal watch with diamond markers, wedding set, Cartier Trinity ring (small), Cartier Love ring in YG, Cartier Love cuff in YG, Tiffany bead bracelet in YG and Tiffany knot key in YG on a long chain.


----------



## Caz71

Cartier Love ring. Dbty necklace and cbty bracelet in aquamarine.


----------



## Freckles1

my new bracelets from GAS Bijoux. They are addictive and perfect for summer


----------



## ring thing

einseine said:


> Yes, Gina.  It's emerald and round.  Love it so much!!!  By the way, I love your LUCIDA pendant, too!


 OOh your jewellery is gorgeous!! mmm


----------



## Elsa Persson

Today's Outfit: 
Blue jeans with simple white top
Shoes 
My love, My bag
Watch
Take a look for example
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/280560251763267375/


----------



## frzsri

Since I am under house arrest[emoji38] (just delivered a month ago), most of my jewelry have been sitting in its boxes except for these three bangles.
These are part of my birthday present from DH this year, representing our sons. Rose gold for the eldest, white gold for the middle son and yellow gold for our one month old baby. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; it so much!
Currently waiting for my new-to-me Cartier mini Trinity ring to complement the bangles. Plan to engrave our sons' names on the ring.
It's stuck in Customs[emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## WillstarveforLV

It's a David Yurman day today


----------



## aquarius74

My husband got me this gorgeous black and white Swarovski ring that I can wear with my black lace jumper.


----------



## aquarius74

sy72 said:


> View attachment 3005399
> 
> My first ever photo on tpf...it could get addictive!
> Today I'm wearing a thin rose gold bangle, Tiffany rose gold  dbty bracelet & Tiffany rose gold atlas bracelet.


 
What a gorgeous bracelet!


----------



## hja

Am wearing this today!


----------



## Cfon

by 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Kara Ross!


----------



## Mochiyii

my favorite piece of jewelry at the moment from three years ago: glassy jade cabachon set in oxidized 18k white gold with diamonds


----------



## Theren

Keeping it simple today


----------



## frzsri

frzsri said:


> Since I am under house arrest[emoji38] (just delivered a month ago), most of my jewelry have been sitting in its boxes except for these three bangles.
> These are part of my birthday present from DH this year, representing our sons. Rose gold for the eldest, white gold for the middle son and yellow gold for our one month old baby. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; it so much!
> Currently waiting for my new-to-me Cartier mini Trinity ring to complement the bangles. Plan to engrave our sons' names on the ring.
> It's stuck in Customs[emoji17][emoji17]




It's finally here!! Cartier Trinity Ring XS, decide to pair it today with DBTY


----------



## lovely64

These[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## omniavincitamor

lovely64 said:


> These[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3023340
> 
> View attachment 3023341



I love your rings, they are so pretty!


----------



## schhugani

Hi! What's the width of the regular love ring? I want to buy mine online and they don't give me a width difference between the wedding band and regular love ring. 

Any help would be so appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## Nymf

Plus a just in clou ring in yellow gold and diamond drop earrings


----------



## arnott

frzsri said:


> It's finally here!! Cartier Trinity Ring XS, decide to pair it today with DBTY
> 
> View attachment 3022066



What brand is the DBTY?   Looks great!


----------



## arnott

Helen Ficalora palm tree disc!


----------



## lovely64

Jhadley moonstone/opals/diamonds ring and a diamond ring on my pinky.


----------



## MyDogTink

lovely64 said:


> Jhadley moonstone/opals/diamonds ring and a diamond ring on my pinky.
> 
> View attachment 3038901




Stunning moonstone ring!!


----------



## SHHMOM




----------



## LovingLV81




----------



## lovely64

MyDogTink said:


> Stunning moonstone ring!!




Thank you!


----------



## Squids

SHHMOM said:


> View attachment 3039071
> View attachment 3039072



I LOVE this bracelet!  Where is it from?


----------



## SHHMOM

Squids said:


> I LOVE this bracelet!  Where is it from?




Thank you, I am not sure. Most of my jewelry has been passed down to me.


----------



## leechiyong

My dailies, VCA Sweet in PG, T&Co Toggle in Rubedo, and e-ring:


----------



## lovely64

leechiyong said:


> My dailies, VCA Sweet in PG, T&Co Toggle in Rubedo, and e-ring:




Very pretty.


----------



## leechiyong

lovely64 said:


> Very pretty.



Thank you!


----------



## HeidiDavis

leechiyong said:


> My dailies, VCA Sweet in PG, T&Co Toggle in Rubedo, and e-ring:


 
I really love your ring!!!


----------



## Cartierangel

Cartier Love with 2 beaded bracelets I made on right hand. Chopard Happy Sport on left


----------



## colorado

My favorite jewelry I wear:

Bvlgari Tubogas Ring
Cartier Love Bracelet
and very often: my Tiffany Diamond Earrings


----------



## colorado

I love your Cartier Love Bracelet. Have the same!


----------



## leechiyong

HeidiDavis said:


> I really love your ring!!!



Thank you!  It's my dream ring.


----------



## Cartierangel

Dainty stack


----------



## colorado

Cartierangel said:


> Dainty stack



For me, owning at least one Cartier love bracelet is a must! Nice picture!


----------



## Cartierangel

Thank you! For me it's a classic that I rarely take off. I even wear it with my white gold all the time now


----------



## lovely64

An emerald/ruby pinky ring and a boucheron yellow gold with diamonds ring. I love big jewelry.


----------



## lovely64

Cartierangel said:


> Dainty stack




Beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## tea4two

lovely64 said:


> An emerald/ruby piny ring and a boucheron yellow gold with diamonds ring. I love big jewelry.
> 
> View attachment 3047359




You have the most gorgeous jewellery collection; truly beautiful! Love your IG posts, too!


----------



## lovely64

tea4two said:


> You have the most gorgeous jewellery collection; truly beautiful! Love your IG posts, too!




Awww thank you so much! I am very flattered and happy to hear that you like my IG! Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Cartierangel

Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

Today, jhadley moonstone/opals/diamonds ring.


----------



## Althea G.

Cartier Santos watch and a ruby, white sapphire and YG ring. I must have been in a good mood because I also had blue sapphire earrings! Woo!


----------



## leechiyong

Cartierangel said:


> Dainty stack



Beautiful stack!


----------



## colorado

I like your cute blog, boarbb!


----------



## Cartierangel

Thank you!


----------



## lovely64

Kumkum and Hermès.


----------



## Rami00

Two loves and an heirloom ring.


----------



## Christofle

Rami00 said:


> Two loves and an heirloom ring.



Can we get a clearer shot of the ring?


----------



## Rami00

Christofle said:


> Can we get a clearer shot of the ring?



Here it is


----------



## Christofle

Rami00 said:


> Here it is



Thanks! It is just lovely.


----------



## krism805

My gents Tag + love ring + diamond earrings


----------



## leechiyong

Rami00 said:


> Here it is



Breathtaking!


----------



## ring thing

dannii said:


> Today I'm wearing my Cartier de santos galbee watch with my eye bracelet and my wedding rings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2804442


 absolutely gorgeous, Love your rings


----------



## leechiyong

krism805 said:


> My gents Tag + love ring + diamond earrings



Beautiful.  I especially love the setting of your earrings.


----------



## Rami00

It's so gloomy here today so I am wearing my sunshine  .98 Tiffany Yellow vivid pear shaped diamond dbty.


----------



## Rami00

leechiyong said:


> Breathtaking!


 


Christofle said:


> Thanks! It is just lovely.


 
Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Rami00 said:


> It's so gloomy here today so I am wearing my sunshine  .98 Tiffany Yellow vivid pear shaped diamond dbty.



Gorgeous!!!   And perfect for a gloomy day!!!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Loving this dainty look. [emoji4]


----------



## cmars

mad_for_chanel said:


> View attachment 3059785
> 
> 
> Loving this dainty look. [emoji4]



I live the thin diamond bracelet. I've been looking for a cuff like that. Would you mind sharing where you bought yours?


----------



## Rami00

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous!!!   And perfect for a gloomy day!!!


 
Thank you


----------



## mad_for_chanel

cmars said:


> I live the thin diamond bracelet. I've been looking for a cuff like that. Would you mind sharing where you bought yours?




Thanks cmars. This diamond bar bracelet is from a jewelry shop in Munich , called Wempe.


----------



## cmars

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks cmars. This diamond bar bracelet is from a jewelry shop in Munich , called Wempe.



Wow, their stuff is lovely!


----------



## mad_for_chanel

cmars said:


> Wow, their stuff is lovely!




I love them, petite yet blingy ! Very pleased whenever I wear them as they bring back fond memories of an enjoyable vacation in Munich.  

I tried on a girlfriend's bracelet yesterday. Perhaps my next souvenir from Hong Kong.


----------



## iwf822701

Rami00 said:


> Two loves and an heirloom ring.




Gorgeous!! Haven't thought about getting second love but the pic of yours totally entices me!!


----------



## VegasCyn

Today I will wear my Thomas Sabo sword pendant.


----------



## colorado

Today, I wear my 18k pearl ruby bangle and a diamond ring.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

This morning I wore diamond studs, diamond solitaire necklace , love bracelet & love ring for my run.


----------



## Pksz

Today...


----------



## Leo the Lion

VegasCyn said:


> Today I will wear my Thomas Sabo sword pendant.




I love Thomas Sabo!


----------



## lmk1978

mad_for_chanel said:


> Thanks cmars. This diamond bar bracelet is from a jewelry shop in Munich , called Wempe.




are you from Munich?? I bought a Chopard watch from the same shop


----------



## mad_for_chanel

lmk1978 said:


> are you from Munich?? I bought a Chopard watch from the same shop




No . I was just visiting for a few days. I was running around the square and park on those mornings and saw all 3 bracelets in their window display. Was love at first sight. Love how they are petite yet blingy.


----------



## leechiyong

Bit matchy-matchy, bright, and floraly today.


----------



## leechiyong

Babkin said:


> Today I'm wearing my glow in the dark necklace.
> I'm totally in love with it and can't take it off!


That's stunning!  What a beautiful necklace.


----------



## mkpurselover

My new Lavender sapphires pendant and earrings.
They are the same color although the photos are different


----------



## aimeng

t bracelet and love ring.


----------



## designer1

My NEW 1.5 carat black diamond halo ring that my mother in law bought me for my Birthday!


----------



## lovely64

Spinellikilcollin ring and a gold/diamonds/rubies ring I bought yesterday [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Althea G.

Today I wore a ruby and white sapphire ring I got recently.


----------



## Caz71

Love cuff and ring


----------



## etk123

Caz71 said:


> Love cuff and ring



Gorgeous combo! Big congrats on your bracelet!!!


----------



## Theren

My turquoise set I got in Israel back in 2009.


----------



## makeupmama

Today's winning combo is my spesartite garnet ring in brushed yellow gold and my Black CDC with GHW


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond studs and Love cuff, Love ring and the newest addition to my Love collection - Love necklace in YG


----------



## Caz71

Onebagtoomany said:


> Diamond studs and Love cuff, Love ring and the newest addition to my Love collection - Love necklace in YG



On my wishlist this necklace&#128525;


----------



## Caz71

etk123 said:


> Gorgeous combo! Big congrats on your bracelet!!!



Thank u etk. Have to pinch myself


----------



## chessmont

Only watch and wedding band


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Caz71 said:


> On my wishlist this necklace&#128525;



You will love it! I managed to find mine preloved but mint. I normally don't like being too matchy matchy, but because the rings on the chain are so small I think it looks really good worn with the bracelet and/or ring.

I haven't been on here for ages so missed seeing that you got your cuff - congrats!


----------



## makeupmama

These Dior tribale earrings are coming with me to work today


----------



## Mochiyii

see you blue or Purple? My grandmother's old stone with my old earrings as a brand new ring


----------



## cdtracing

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3163343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see you blue or Purple? My grandmother's old stone with my old earrings as a brand new ring



The stone looks like a color change depending on the type of lighting.  It's beautiful & priceless!


----------



## cdtracing

I posted this in the NA thread but this is what I've been wearing all day while out running errands.
Been collecting for a long time.


----------



## Mochiyii

cdtracing said:


> The stone looks like a color change depending on the type of lighting.  It's beautiful & priceless!




Yes... It does change color. Under yellow light it's purple and under regular day light it's a greenish blue.


----------



## cdtracing

Mochiyii said:


> Yes... It does change color. Under yellow light it's purple and under regular day light it's a greenish blue.



Does your jeweler know what stone it is?  There are a few stones that have color change properties.


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> I posted this in the NA thread but this is what I've been wearing all day while out running errands.
> Been collecting for a long time.


WOW and you can pull it off!


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> WOW and you can pull it off!



Thanks, SQ.  I love NA jewelry & you don't see it very much where I'm at.  Being tall, I like big, big, big. LOL


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> Being tall, I like big, big, big. LOL


LOL! One of the perks!


----------



## Mochiyii

cdtracing said:


> Does your jeweler know what stone it is?  There are a few stones that have color change properties.




It shows perfect color change similar to an alexandrite. But this is a color changing garnet of some sort. Doesn't worth much according to my GIA teacher when I was attending  school there. It's just my grandmother's heirloom. It's very pretty. So I reset it in 18k WG with my Diamond earrings. It's nice to be able to wear it. I miss my grandma, it's nice to have something of hers with me.


----------



## Freckles1

Just got this baby back from being repaired


----------



## nexiv

Mochiyii said:


> It shows perfect color change similar to an alexandrite. But this is a color changing garnet of some sort. Doesn't worth much according to my GIA teacher when I was attending  school there. It's just my grandmother's heirloom. It's very pretty. So I reset it in 18k WG with my Diamond earrings. It's nice to be able to wear it. I miss my grandma, it's nice to have something of hers with me.




It's stunning, and good quality colour change garnets are definitely in demand. Especially in place of alexandrite, where colour change like that would be extremely expensive!

You should pop over to the Coloured Stones sections of Pricescope to share that stunner [emoji3] They'd love to see it!


----------



## cdtracing

Mochiyii said:


> It shows perfect color change similar to an alexandrite. But this is a color changing garnet of some sort. Doesn't worth much according to my GIA teacher when I was attending  school there. It's just my grandmother's heirloom. It's very pretty. So I reset it in 18k WG with my Diamond earrings. It's nice to be able to wear it. I miss my grandma, it's nice to have something of hers with me.



Some color change garnets are valuable but since this is an heirloom from your grandmother, that makes it priceless, IMO.  I'm sure your grandmother smiles when you wear it.


----------



## cdtracing

Freckles1 said:


> Just got this baby back from being repaired
> View attachment 3164122



Hello, Beautiful!!


----------



## cdtracing

In a Tahitian mood today!  I love my pearls.


----------



## Mochiyii

cdtracing said:


> In a Tahitian mood today!  I love my pearls.




They are really pretty.


----------



## Mochiyii

cdtracing said:


> Some color change garnets are valuable but since this is an heirloom from your grandmother, that makes it priceless, IMO.  I'm sure your grandmother smiles when you wear it.




Aww... You are so sweet. That's what I think so too.


----------



## Mochiyii

nexiv said:


> It's stunning, and good quality colour change garnets are definitely in demand. Especially in place of alexandrite, where colour change like that would be extremely expensive!
> 
> You should pop over to the Coloured Stones sections of Pricescope to share that stunner [emoji3] They'd love to see it!




Hehehe..n. It's ok.. I'm not very smart with these things. I don't need a quote. I'm not going to sell it or anything. I don't mind if you want to share it with anyone though. Thank you for the suggestion though.


----------



## cdtracing

Mochiyii said:


> They are really pretty.



Thank you!  Pearl is my birthstone so my hubby likes to give me pearls & he favors Tahitians.



Mochiyii said:


> Aww... You are so sweet. That's what I think so too.



It's nice to have something that was precious to your grandmother that can be passed down for generations to come.


----------



## Julide

Mochiyii said:


> View attachment 3163343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see you blue or Purple? My grandmother's old stone with my old earrings as a brand new ring



Wow! A great setting you made from you earrings!! Brilliant! I love all color change stones, so very special and even more so from your grandmother. How wonderful!!


----------



## justeen

On my right hand,  14k two tone band, and a beautiful tanzanite with diamond accents on 10k white gold


----------



## lisahill87

Wearing my Bryan Anthonys bangles today.


----------



## cdtracing

Today is housecleaning day so the jewelry is minimal.   I'm just wearing diamond studs in the ears & my wedding rings.


----------



## BlingCat

. mixing my metals! eternity wedding band on the left, gold hardy ring on the right


----------



## Shoush

I wore this morning a chopard happy diamond rose gold ring + two toned rolex date just watch


----------



## keishabuchanan

http://s48.photobucket.com/user/kei...052-500x500 1_zpsfvywsd2c.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Strictmuffin

These


----------



## Strictmuffin

These


----------



## aerinha

SS baloon blue watch and what was a circa 1810s silver and rose cut diamond earring that is now a pendant as its mate was long lost


----------



## Tiare

I usually don't wear much beyond my captive bead earrings - 3 in each ear, aside from the lowest piercing which I wear "normal" earrings in. Decided to break out some extra stuff for today 

Tiffany Streamerica wedding band
David Yurman Double Wheat with Diamonds necklace
Bavna pave diamond angel wing earrings
Proenza Schouler bracelet
Helmut Lang sterling silver "handcuff"


----------



## Strictmuffin

My 18k yellow gold necklace


----------



## LVoeletters

BlingCat said:


> View attachment 3168283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . mixing my metals! eternity wedding band on the left, gold hardy ring on the right




That orchiddes necklace stops my heart ! [emoji7] such cool rings!


----------



## LVoeletters

I've been low key with my jewelry. It's been hard wearing most of my smaller pieces since my grandfather passed away. Inside the house I always have my love bangle on one arm and my evil eye on the other to prevent scratches. I throw on these if I'm out and about:


----------



## chessmont

Tiare said:


> I usually don't wear much beyond my captive bead earrings - 3 in each ear, aside from the lowest piercing which I wear "normal" earrings in. Decided to break out some extra stuff for today
> 
> Tiffany Streamerica wedding band
> David Yurman Double Wheat with Diamonds necklace
> Bavna pave diamond angel wing earrings
> Proenza Schouler bracelet
> Helmut Lang sterling silver "handcuff"



Whoa!  Very Cool!


----------



## auberielle

Very simple today all Tiffany & Co and MK watch


----------



## BlingCat

LVoeletters said:


> That orchiddes necklace stops my heart ! [emoji7] such cool rings!



Thank you so much! 
I do  your ballon bleu!


----------



## Jen123

My jewelry this evening


----------



## Bambieee

Today and yesterday [emoji173]&#65039; in the first I have custom pure silver bangles from my local artisan, sterling silver ring, a gold wrap around ring, and a twisted gold filled skinny skinny ring I bought from Etsy. In the second one, I have my same bangles, ring, and a gold plated signet ring I got at Nordstrom Rack months ago. The bangles are dear to my heart because they represent my culture (West Indies) [emoji92]


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Bambieee said:


> View attachment 3206613
> View attachment 3206614
> 
> Today and yesterday [emoji173]&#65039; in the first I have custom pure silver bangles from my local artisan, sterling silver ring, a gold wrap around ring, and a twisted gold filled skinny skinny ring I bought from Etsy. In the second one, I have my same bangles, ring, and a gold plated signet ring I got at Nordstrom Rack months ago. The bangles are dear to my heart because they represent my culture (West Indies) [emoji92]


It's nice to see a pair of beeras on here. You got yourself a nice pair there! I also have a pair in silver, a thick one made of yellow gold, and a white and yellow gold pair. They're usually sold in pairs so that they tinkle like bells when you move your hands.


----------



## Bambieee

Thingofbeauty said:


> It's nice to see a pair of beeras on here. You got yourself a nice pair there! I also have a pair in silver, a thick one made of yellow gold, and a white and yellow gold pair. They're usually sold in pairs so that they tinkle like bells when you move your hands.


Thanks! Yours are beautiful. I had a pair of silver ones from my aunt when I was a child but I lost them a long time ago.  So, when I met a woman not too far from me who makes them I jumped on it. I also want a gold pair but I am going to wait until I go back to the W.I. to buy them. Its nice to see someone else on TPF with them, I did not expect that. They're def a cultural marker.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Bambieee said:


> Thanks! Yours are beautiful. I had a pair of silver ones from my aunt when I was a child but I lost them a long time ago.  So, when I met a woman not too far from me who makes them I jumped on it. I also want a gold pair but I am going to wait until I go back to the W.I. to buy them. Its nice to see someone else on TPF with them, I did not expect that. They're def a cultural marker.


Oh definitely. I love mine - not just how beautiful they are but the significance as well. I sent my silver pair to clean - they were a gift from my mom when I became an adult. I love the weight on  them on my wrists. Yours are very well done and I love how thick they are!


----------



## Bambieee

Thingofbeauty said:


> Oh definitely. I love mine - not just how beautiful they are but the significance as well. I sent my silver pair to clean - they were a gift from my mom when I became an adult. I love the weight on  them on my wrists. Yours are very well done and I love how thick they are!



Thank you  Yessss, the thickness and weight of them are great. I like heavy and substantial bracelets. The jeweler who made them is so talented and detailed its amazing. I'm glad I found her  I am also looking forward to seeing you post more pictures of you styling them, I like the bracelets and rings you wore in combination with the bangles in your previous photos.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Thingofbeauty said:


> It's nice to see a pair of beeras on here. You got yourself a nice pair there! I also have a pair in silver, a thick one made of yellow gold, and a white and yellow gold pair. They're usually sold in pairs so that they tinkle like bells when you move your hands.




Oh I love your white and yellow gold WI bangles! I have a pair of gold ones that were handed down to me from my mom who got them from her aunt. But I've never seen mixed metal ones like that! So gorgeous!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Bambieee said:


> Thanks! Yours are beautiful. I had a pair of silver ones from my aunt when I was a child but I lost them a long time ago.  So, when I met a woman not too far from me who makes them I jumped on it. I also want a gold pair but I am going to wait until I go back to the W.I. to buy them. Its nice to see someone else on TPF with them, I did not expect that. They're def a cultural marker.


Oh definitely! They'll be cheaper to get in the Caribbean. I don't know about the other countries but they are very popular in Guyana, Trinidad and Barbados. I've bought in Trinidad and Barbados and can tell you who has really nice ones and how much you can bargain down the price for  People have started making them in 14kt and 18kt gold but since these are meant to be hard wearing, the 10kt is always best. 

I'm a huge fan of novelist VS Naipaul and in one of his books his character speaks about the over dozen beeras she wears on both arms. She says that she knows wearing so many is ugly as hell but if ever someone attacked her she'd only only have to flick her wrist and she'd knock them out cold! :lolots:

I mix my gold with my silver beeras as well. I wear the silver pair with my Tiffany hearts bracelet when I want that super chunky look. I wear the gold one by itself most times when I'm at work and don't want to make noise


----------



## Thingofbeauty

slowlikehoney said:


> Oh I love your white and yellow gold WI bangles! I have a pair of gold ones that were handed down to me from my mom who got them from her aunt. But I've never seen mixed metal ones like that! So gorgeous!


Thank you so much (please forgive me, I don't know how to reply to multiple posts  I LOVE the fact that your pair has been worn by different women in your family. I'm the only woman in my family that loves jewellery so I haven't inherited any pieces. My 2 nieces are jewellery mad just like me though and have already started saying which pieces they want, even though they're only 3 and 5 years old!

As soon as I saw the white and yellow gold pair I jumped on them! They've started making them pretty fancy now - I've seen ones where the head is encrusted with diamonds and last year I saw a guy who had sapphires and emeralds in the band that's just under the head with rubies on the head itself. I don't even want to THINK about what that cost! 

Edited to add: I just remembered I have a pair in 21kt gold. I saw them and fell in love with them but in retrospect they're not very practical. They can't get knocked about like beeras are meant to - I once closed the box down on a side and it got a dent! I wear these maybe 2, 3 times a year when I wear other really chunky 21kt pieces like my jhumkas. This pair is from India and it screws on. The little disc you see on top between the two heads is the screw.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Thingofbeauty said:


> Thank you so much (please forgive me, I don't know how to reply to multiple posts  I LOVE the fact that your pair has been worn by different women in your family. I'm the only woman in my family that loves jewellery so I haven't inherited any pieces. My 2 nieces are jewellery mad just like me though and have already started saying which pieces they want, even though they're only 3 and 5 years old!
> 
> As soon as I saw the white and yellow gold pair I jumped on them! They've started making them pretty fancy now - I've seen ones where the head is encrusted with diamonds and last year I saw a guy who had sapphires and emeralds in the band that's just under the head with rubies on the head itself. I don't even want to THINK about what that cost!
> 
> Edited to add: I just remembered I have a pair in 21kt gold. I saw them and fell in love with them but in retrospect they're not very practical. They can't get knocked about like beeras are meant to - I once closed the box down on a side and it got a dent! I wear these maybe 2, 3 times a year when I wear other really chunky 21kt pieces like my jhumkas. This pair is from India and it screws on. The little disc you see on top between the two heads is the screw.




Ok, I am seriously jealous of your collection! I would love to get a look at some of those gemstone encrusted beeras! 

I got really lucky to inherit mine because I have many other cousins that would have loved them. Luckily they live in Trinidad or England so they don't know I have them. Heehee! 

I'm looking into getting some thick sterling silver ones like your chunky ones. Mine are 14kt and fairly delicate though they must be strong if they've survived being worn by two generations of women so far!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

slowlikehoney said:


> Ok, I am seriously jealous of your collection! I would love to get a look at some of those gemstone encrusted beeras!
> 
> I got really lucky to inherit mine because I have many other cousins that would have loved them. Luckily they live in Trinidad or England so they don't know I have them. Heehee!
> 
> I'm looking into getting some thick sterling silver ones like your chunky ones. Mine are 14kt and fairly delicate though they must be strong if they've survived being worn by two generations of women so far!


Yes! They must have been very well made and be a good thickness as well. The good thing about beeras is that they don't decrease in value or popularity so it's a good thing your cousins don't know 

When next I see a really nice pair I'll take a pic and post them. And I agree with getting the silver pair. The colour really shows off the detailing in the band like with Bambieeee's


----------



## Bambieee

Thingofbeauty said:


> Oh definitely! They'll be cheaper to get in the Caribbean. I don't know about the other countries but they are very popular in Guyana, Trinidad and Barbados. I've bought in Trinidad and Barbados and can tell you who has really nice ones and how much you can bargain down the price for  People have started making them in 14kt and 18kt gold but since these are meant to be hard wearing, the 10kt is always best.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of novelist VS Naipaul and in one of his books his character speaks about the over dozen beeras she wears on both arms. She says that she knows wearing so many is ugly as hell but if ever someone attacked her she'd only only have to flick her wrist and she'd knock them out cold! :lolots:
> 
> I mix my gold with my silver beeras as well. I wear the silver pair with my Tiffany hearts bracelet when I want that super chunky look. I wear the gold one by itself most times when I'm at work and don't want to make noise



Definitely. I am Trinidadian and Jamaican, but jewelry isn't very big in Jamaica so I don't even bother when I go there. Most of my WI pieces are Trinidadian except the bangle I got from my aunt back in the day (she isn't a blood relative but was very close to the family) who is from St. Lucia so she had them made down there for my sisters and I. The lady who made mine down here in NYC is from Guyana but I asked her to make a Trini version; her work is so detailed and AMAZING. They also make them in The Virgin Islands and the Bahamas. 

I know they are cheaper overseas so next time I visit I will buy some.   You should def let me know where you went to get yours over there. I am not a big fan of 10k though, I prefer 14k for bangles because its richer than ten but harder than 18 and 22.

BTW Oh Em Gee, those screw ones are gorgeous. I can't imagine the price of them with diamonds or semi-precious metals--more than my tuition I'm sure lol.


----------



## Bambieee

slowlikehoney said:


> Ok, I am seriously jealous of your collection! I would love to get a look at some of those gemstone encrusted beeras!
> 
> *I got really lucky to inherit mine because I have many other cousins that would have loved them. Luckily they live in Trinidad or England so they don't know I have them. Heehee! *
> 
> I'm looking into getting some thick sterling silver ones like your chunky ones. Mine are 14kt and fairly delicate though they must be strong if they've survived being worn by two generations of women so far!



Lmao, that's funny. I also plan to get a pair for my baby cousin to keep the tradition going because its nice to have heirloom jewelry.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Bambieee said:


> Lmao, that's funny. I also plan to get a pair for my baby cousin to keep the tradition going because its nice to have heirloom jewelry.




Aw, that's a sweet idea. I warn you, though all the jewelry I received as a child is long gone. Lost, broken, stolen etc. You might want to buy it and hold it for him. My mother was so frustrated with me! She kept those bangles until I was well into my 30s! LOL!

Anytime y'all want to post pictures of your W.I. Jewelry is fine by me!


----------



## Christofle

Thingofbeauty said:


> It's nice to see a pair of beeras on here. You got yourself a nice pair there! I also have a pair in silver, a thick one made of yellow gold, and a white and yellow gold pair. They're usually sold in pairs so that they tinkle like bells when you move your hands.



Lovely stack and what unique pieces, just gorgeous.


----------



## goldengirl123

Today I wore my new bracelet. The photo doesn't do it justice. I love it! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Bambieee

slowlikehoney said:


> Aw, that's a sweet idea. I warn you, though all the jewelry I received as a child is long gone. Lost, broken, stolen etc. You might want to buy it and hold it for him. My mother was so frustrated with me! She kept those bangles until I was well into my 30s! LOL!
> 
> Anytime y'all want to post pictures of your W.I. Jewelry is fine by me!



HAHA. I know the deal..I had a ton of gold charms as a kid from relatives and I lost them all  but its the memories that count you know? I don't mind getting her a piece of family culture


----------



## ammylewis9

Always i love to wear heart shape pendant along with short chain on my neck.


----------



## Caz71

Yg arrow short chain necklet


----------



## auberielle

Very simple today


----------



## cdtracing

Today, I attended my nephew's graduation for his first Bachelors Degree in Mathematics.  So I wore a Sapphire & diamond cross, diamond inside outside hoops, & my grandmother's ring.


----------



## chessmont

cdtracing said:


> Today, I attended my nephew's graduation for his first Bachelors Degree in Mathematics.  So I wore a Sapphire & diamond cross, diamond inside outside hoops, & my grandmother's ring.


Beautiful jewelry I especially love that cross.


----------



## cdtracing

chessmont said:


> Beautiful jewelry I especially love that cross.



Thank you, Chessmont!  It's one of my favorites & I get complimented on it every time I wear it.


----------



## Caz71

Early xmas present. Bracelet fm Zamels Australia


----------



## m76steve

Im new to the site, design my own pendents for the wife & I, & use more of the rare gems found in nature. Today im wearing a ruby, diamond , tourmaline pendent-stevie...:santawave:


----------



## Mcandy

m76steve said:


> Im new to the site, design my own pendents for the wife & I, & use more of the rare gems found in nature. Today im wearing a ruby, diamond , tourmaline pendent-stevie...:santawave:



This is gorgeous


----------



## DiaDiva

Wearing a diamond WG bangle with a Sapphire and diamond ring.


----------



## vanilla_addict

Hello 
Today i am wearing:
Wedding ring (Tiffany chanel set)
Damiani ceramic ring in cappuccino
Diamond studs
Tennis bracelet 
Love charm bracelet
Chaumet class one watch


----------



## m76steve

m76steve said:


> Im new to the site, design my own pendents for the wife & I, & use more of the rare gems found in nature. Today im wearing a ruby, diamond , tourmaline pendent-stevie...:santawave:


 Im adding to this post to add a little info about the daily worn pendents, the favorites include a red spinel pendent, burmese material in a 14kt gold frame, the stones match colorwise & are ID'ed usually as red garnets, my likes drift towards larger stones in simple settings that can be worn with anything-stevie...


----------



## DiaDiva

Wearing my 0.70 the diamond charm bracelet together with my tennis bracelet.


----------



## vanilla_addict

DiaDiva lovely.. Your charm bracelet looks so unique. Is it a double chain with a stone charm? May i ask is it custom made? I never saw something like it  its beatiful


----------



## DiaDiva

vanilla_addict said:


> DiaDiva lovely.. Your charm bracelet looks so unique. Is it a double chain with a stone charm? May i ask is it custom made? I never saw something like it  its beatiful



Thank you. [emoji3] it was converted from a necklace. My jeweller cut it up and turned it into a double chain bracelet with a sliding diamond charm.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Amongst other bits I'm wearing my new Monica Vinader Riva Diamond Hoop ring. Christmas present from DH


----------



## vanilla_addict

DiaDiva said:


> Thank you. [emoji3] it was converted from a necklace. My jeweller cut it up and turned it into a double chain bracelet with a sliding diamond charm.


Inovative idea indeed


----------



## vanilla_addict

DiamondsForever
I cant agree more on your nick name  God my obsession with diamonds took over my bag obsession! 
Lovely ring.. I can imagine it popping with a black dress or blouse. And the nail polish is so classy


----------



## DiamondsForever

vanilla_addict said:


> DiamondsForever
> I cant agree more on your nick name  God my obsession with diamonds took over my bag obsession!
> Lovely ring.. I can imagine it popping with a black dress or blouse. And the nail polish is so classy



:giggles: IKWYM vanilla_addict. Bags have taken over for a while, but I'm back to obsessing over jewellery. It's easier to store!

Thank you, photo doesn't do this little beauty justice. It's so sparkly IRL. I love the unusual design. My nail polish is Maybelline would you believe! Did them in a hurry before going out today.


----------



## vanilla_addict

DiamondsForever said:


> :giggles: IKWYM vanilla_addict. Bags have taken over for a while, but I'm back to obsessing over jewellery. It's easier to store!
> 
> Thank you, photo doesn't do this little beauty justice. It's so sparkly IRL. I love the unusual design. My nail polish is Maybelline would you believe! Did them in a hurry before going out today.


Lovely  wear it in good health  (in my native language we usually say: "tear it up in good health" But the translation -with all the tearing up action- sounds weird in English hehehehehe)


----------



## LVoeletters

+ diamond hoops and gold wish bone necklace + evil eye bracelet


----------



## LVoeletters

DiamondsForever said:


> Amongst other bits I'm wearing my new Monica Vinader Riva Diamond Hoop ring. Christmas present from DH




I really like this!


----------



## DiamondsForever

LVoeletters said:


> I really like this!




Loving this little sparkler!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3238568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + diamond hoops and gold wish bone necklace + evil eye bracelet



Love your new ring & diamond bracelet!!!  Is this the line bracelet you were given by surprise???  No, it looks like a bangle...Anyway, congrats on your new beautiful pieces!!!


----------



## coconutsboston

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3238568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + diamond hoops and gold wish bone necklace + evil eye bracelet




I adore the diamond bangle!


----------



## cdtracing

Casual day inside cooking so I just wore 2 tcw diamond studs, wedding rings & 1ct diamond circle of life pendant.


----------



## Caz71

Found this little bracelet on holidays in Tasmania Australia. So dainty for summer


----------



## DiamondsForever

cdtracing said:


> Casual day inside cooking so I just wore 2 tcw diamond studs, wedding rings & 1ct diamond circle of life pendant.



Sounds perfect!


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Love your new ring & diamond bracelet!!!  Is this the line bracelet you were given by surprise???  No, it looks like a bangle...Anyway, congrats on your new beautiful pieces!!!




Hello Einseine, how are you? No I've been without the bracelet all week! I'm getting it resized, although I didn't want to lose any of the ctw lol. 

I just got the bangle Saturday with the ring, I traded in the other bangle that gave me so. much. grief. The ring was another surprise gift. So I'm very happy! I didn't make any major jewelry purchase last year as we had to relocate. I wanted to redo my decor so it was a very pleasant surprise. I actually want to eventually add alternating stones to the bangle similar to your tennis bracelet. Your bracelet is a dream! I think it's one of my most favorite from your beautiful collection.


----------



## LVoeletters

coconutsboston said:


> I adore the diamond bangle!




Thank you!


----------



## LVoeletters

Rami00 said:


> Here it is




I'm still obsessed with this. I love the way you styled your bangles and this ring in the summer. May I ask what stone is in the ring? I love the mint hue!


----------



## BlingCat

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3238568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + diamond hoops and gold wish bone necklace + evil eye bracelet



Oh, love the sparkle!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> Hello Einseine, how are you? No I've been without the bracelet all week! I'm getting it resized, although I didn't want to lose any of the ctw lol.
> 
> I just got the bangle Saturday with the ring, I traded in the other bangle that gave me so. much. grief. The ring was another surprise gift. So I'm very happy! I didn't make any major jewelry purchase last year as we had to relocate. I wanted to redo my decor so it was a very pleasant surprise. I actually want to eventually add alternating stones to the bangle similar to your tennis bracelet. Your bracelet is a dream! I think it's one of my most favorite from your beautiful collection.



Oh, I see!!!  Your jeweler is really flexible and generous!!!  What a great exchange!  So, we will soon be able to see your Love X line bracelet x bangle stack!!!

Thank you for your nice words about my bracelet.  I am really happy with my bracelet!  My love for emerald cut diamonds started grow since I got it and I finally got an emerald cut diamond e-ring!!!   I understand how you feel about the line bracelet.  My EC X RB alternating bracelet is bit long, but I don't want to shorten it because I don't want to lose ctw LOL and I don't now what to do with loose diamonds...EC and RB...


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Oh, I see!!!  Your jeweler is really flexible and generous!!!  What a great exchange!  So, we will soon be able to see your Love X line bracelet x bangle stack!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your nice words about my bracelet.  I am really happy with my bracelet!  My love for emerald cut diamonds started grow since I got it and I finally got an emerald cut diamond e-ring!!!   I understand how you feel about the line bracelet.  My EC X RB alternating bracelet is bit long, but I don't want to shorten it because I don't want to lose ctw LOL and I don't now what to do with loose diamonds...EC and RB...




We had to push him give us back most of the value but he finally did it! I was so relieved. It took two attempts, but the second time we went I found the owner's son and we made it work. I would still like a delicate metro bangle but I think I am going to likely go the custom route to make sure it truly fits my wrist. 
 I still have to decide if I'm ok with the clasp with the two little safety clips on either side or if I should switch to a safety chain. 

Wow congrats!!!!!! Your new ring must be so stunning!!!!!! I love emerald cut, it's just so elegant and timeless. My jeweler had said that customers make alternating stone rings (half band) with the extra, but I like the floating necklaces designers are making, especially the cluster ones of different diamond shapes. It's definitely on my list.

But if the bracelet doesn't look silly being so long on you then I wouldn't worry.  On me it looked very odd, like I was a child playing dress up in her mothers jewelry box lol. I settled with taking 3 or 4 out. Although it's still larger than it should be, I'd rather keep it more to it. I may make it into a delicate dbty strand? Not too sure yet.


----------



## hhawkmothh

Hvnter Gvtherer, RedSofa, Marieala, Bloodmilk, unknown. I like silver  Sorry about the blur.


----------



## m76steve

Im reading many of these post & agree everyone has favorites with clothing, colors, fashion in current time, etc, the wife dresses usually by season, holiday, or gem of the month, Im more dirt-simple in that I wear what I appreciate the stone as is. Usually I wear the ruby pendent or the pink topaz pendent because they are such good examples of the material & my jeweler did such a nice finish on both pendents. Just a non-visual of how I dress anytime, its like rag-a-muffin, we are retired & Im not impressing anyone anymore, just being comfortable but wearing some nice jewelry-part of the fun of wearing nice stuff but looking like I dress from not even good will!-stevie...


----------



## Jujuma

Mochiyii said:


> It shows perfect color change similar to an alexandrite. But this is a color changing garnet of some sort. Doesn't worth much according to my GIA teacher when I was attending  school there. It's just my grandmother's heirloom. It's very pretty. So I reset it in 18k WG with my Diamond earrings. It's nice to be able to wear it. I miss my grandma, it's nice to have something of hers with me.




I just saw this and I also have a ring my grandmother left to me, well actually she had a stone she loved and had it set for me and it's an alexandrite. She and I were very close and I also love having my ring. It's very comforting to look at when missing her, as I'm sure yours is too, priceless.


----------



## LVoeletters

Playing with stacking today. I'll be picking up an eternity band for the atlas ring Wednesday. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And some very puzzling white gold huggie earrings I was given... With dangling enamel hearts lol. I want to change the hearts to a different type of drop. A family member traded in my grandmothers earrings for them so I feel like I cannot get rid of it but I'm thinking to change the hearts.


----------



## Violet Bleu

LVoeletters said:


> Playing with stacking today. I'll be picking up an eternity band for the atlas ring Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242553
> 
> 
> And some very puzzling white gold huggie earrings I was given... With dangling enamel hearts lol. I want to change the hearts to a different type of drop. A family member traded in my grandmothers earrings for them so I feel like I cannot get rid of it but I'm thinking to change the hearts.




I love everything about this picture! Wow! [emoji7]


----------



## uhpharm01

LVoeletters said:


> Playing with stacking today. I'll be picking up an eternity band for the atlas ring Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242553
> 
> 
> And some very puzzling white gold huggie earrings I was given... With dangling enamel hearts lol. I want to change the hearts to a different type of drop. A family member traded in my grandmothers earrings for them so I feel like I cannot get rid of it but I'm thinking to change the hearts.



Very nice eternity ring


----------



## Bambieee

hhawkmothh said:


> Hvnter Gvtherer, RedSofa, Marieala, Bloodmilk, unknown. I like silver  Sorry about the blur.



Wow, I remember Bloodmilk from a long while ago but it is an indie brand so not many people would even know about it. Your taste in jewelry is very different....not something you see often on TPF. Cool.


----------



## Havanese 28

DiamondsForever said:


> Amongst other bits I'm wearing my new Monica Vinader Riva Diamond Hoop ring. Christmas present from DH


It's beautiful!  Your nail polish is a gorgeous shade as well!


----------



## hhawkmothh

Bambieee said:


> Wow, I remember Bloodmilk from a long while ago but it is an indie brand so not many people would even know about it. Your taste in jewelry is very different....not something you see often on TPF. Cool.


Hah, thanks. Yeah, she's great- I love her work so much I began teaching myself how to solder silver jewelry.


----------



## Bambieee

hhawkmothh said:


> Hah, thanks. Yeah, she's great- I love her work so much I began teaching myself how to solder silver jewelry.



That's awesome, I wish I had the patience to make jewelry lol. Enjoy.


----------



## DiamondsForever

Havanese 28 said:


> It's beautiful!  Your nail polish is a gorgeous shade as well!



 that's very kind. Nail polish is Maybelline Gel Polish in Rose Poudre. I'm into neutral nails for winter.


----------



## princessmc

Tiffany DBTY necklace
Diamond studs


----------



## cdtracing

Diamond studs, .50 ct diamond cross pendant, 2 ct diamond right hand ring, & wedding set.


----------



## Mochiyii

My engagement ring upgrade from 1.62ctw to 3.02ctw
2.50ct Emerald cut Center stone with 0.52ctw half moon side stones set in Platinum


----------



## millivanilli

Today I am wearing my goldbangle on the left hand and my diamond ring on the right hand. Nothing else


----------



## millivanilli

goldengirl123 said:


> Today I wore my new bracelet. The photo doesn't do it justice. I love it! Thanks for letting me share.



OMG I am in love with that. Please give me a hint where to find it?


----------



## goldengirl123

millivanilli said:


> OMG I am in love with that. Please give me a hint where to find it?



Thank you so much! It's a custom piece made by a local family owned jewelry store. It is my favorite, most sentimental piece. I got to sit with the jeweler and pick out the different shapes and colors of the various diamonds. They represent myself, my husband, and our three kids. The small diamonds on the "vine" represent each year we have been married. The bracelet was designed so that I can add to it to mark special occasions. 

And it stacks beautifully!


----------



## r.i.a

I wore my usual daily arm candies and my ever beautiful trinity ring


----------



## aimeng

Just purchased the Cartier diamond legers de Cartier bracelet


----------



## einseine

I wore my new EC ring, PG 4-diamond Love and diamond line bracelet


----------



## millivanilli

goldengirl123 said:


> Thank you so much! It's a custom piece made by a local family owned jewelry store. It is my favorite, most sentimental piece. I got to sit with the jeweler and pick out the different shapes and colors of the various diamonds. They represent myself, my husband, and our three kids. The small diamonds on the "vine" represent each year we have been married. The bracelet was designed so that I can add to it to mark special occasions.
> 
> And it stacks beautifully!



I am so in love with that and now even more. What a wonderful bracelet and what a wonderful story behind. Congratulations to the jeweler- truly a master piece. Thanks for you kind answer!


----------



## chessmont

Just my wedding band, Rolex and a dog-themed costume jewelry necklace


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> I wore my new EC ring, PG 4-diamond Love and diamond line bracelet




This is perfection! I am obsessed... OBSESSED! It's just so perfect!


----------



## einseine

LVoeletters said:


> This is perfection! I am obsessed... OBSESSED! It's just so perfect!



Thanks LVoeletters!  I am still thinking if I should shorten it or not.  By the way, how do you wear your line bracelet and diamond bangle???  Do you wear both on one hand or each hand or on separate occasion?  If you have time pls post your pics!


----------



## tolliv

My eternity band only. I can't stop looking at the beautiful diamonds!


----------



## LVoeletters

einseine said:


> Thanks LVoeletters!  I am still thinking if I should shorten it or not.  By the way, how do you wear your line bracelet and diamond bangle???  Do you wear both on one hand or each hand or on separate occasion?  If you have time pls post your pics!




Sorry never saw this! Will post pictures, I was hoping I could wear them together but for some reason they don't look good together [emoji31] have you thought more about your bracelet?


----------



## Samia

And a clic clac in white/silver on the other hand


----------



## liloette

opinions on the 3 of these diamonds stacked together?


----------



## liloette




----------



## aerinha

In addition to my 36" pearl strand and BB watch I am wearing a 1920s diamond and platinum ring on my right hand. I love how it sparkles


----------



## Docjeun

Thingofbeauty said:


> It's nice to see a pair of beeras on here. You got yourself a nice pair there! I also have a pair in silver, a thick one made of yellow gold, and a white and yellow gold pair. They're usually sold in pairs so that they tinkle like bells when you move your hands.


Beautiful bracelts of yours as well as the poster above you.
You mentioned Beeras, can I ask what that means?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Trulyadiva said:


> Beautiful bracelts of yours as well as the poster above you.
> You mentioned Beeras, can I ask what that means?


It's the name for the type of bracelet that's used in some of the Caribbean islands. The spelling of the name itself changes throughout the islands as well. I don't know if the name itself is derived from the Indian name for a similar sort of bracelet or if it was a completely new name jewellers made up for the type of bracelet when they came to the region. It's similar to the traditional kada bracelets from India but seems like an altogether new design.


----------



## Docjeun

Thingofbeauty said:


> It's the name for the type of bracelet that's used in some of the Caribbean islands. The spelling of the name itself changes throughout the islands as well. I don't know if the name itself is derived from the Indian name for a similar sort of bracelet or if it was a completely new name jewellers made up for the type of bracelet when they came to the region. It's similar to the traditional kada bracelets from India but seems like an altogether new design.



I see, I wish I would have known about them when I visited the islands, they are gorgeous!


----------



## Bambieee

liloette said:


> View attachment 3301703



Oh my. Your jewelry and your tattoos look amazing.


----------



## JOJA

aerinha said:


> In addition to my 36" pearl strand and BB watch I am wearing a 1920s diamond and platinum ring on my right hand. I love how it sparkles




This ring is amazing!


----------



## Kateokateo

liloette said:


> View attachment 3301701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opinions on the 3 of these diamonds stacked together?



Too much.


----------



## aerinha

Thanks &#128512;


----------



## skyqueen

liloette said:


> View attachment 3301703


 


Kateokateo said:


> Too much.


Yup!
The e-ring and the bottom band together and use the middle ring as a right hand ring.
All lovely...let them shine more, individually!


----------



## LVoeletters

I tried this today but it's not my style. I think the settings clash with each other so the line bracelet will go to the other hand


----------



## k*d

skyqueen said:


> Yup!
> The e-ring and the bottom band together and use the middle ring as a right hand ring.
> All lovely...let them shine more, individually!



I agree!


----------



## Kateokateo

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3305746
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried this today but it's not my style. I think the settings clash with each other so the line bracelet will go to the other hand



Good choice. Have you tried the 2 diamond bracelets next to eachother then the bangle?


----------



## pree

Hermes hinged bracelets and Cartier [emoji177]


----------



## cung

Tiffany ribbon and cartier trinity, always love that "bold" look.


----------



## Dextersmom

Wearing my Sydney Evan infinity necklace paired with my Ippolita lolipop necklace in blue topaz.


----------



## LVoeletters

Kateokateo said:


> Good choice. Have you tried the 2 diamond bracelets next to eachother then the bangle?








	

		
			
		

		
	
 I tried it today, it doesn't feel balanced. Is it just me?


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Wearing my new (impulse) buy, my Swarovski Narrow Distinct bangle (in sterling silver/stainless steel forgot which was which) stacked with my WG Cartier Love bracelet. Took off the gold one in my DP because I wanted a matchy matchy non mixed metals look 

Backstory behind the purchase of the bracelet was that I was only there to look at it and try it on and see if it fit me or if it was too flashy (the middle portion is in crystal pave) - fell in love with it and at a reasonable price, I decided to splurge! 

Also I had to post (a non jewellery related pic) is of my girlfriend and I's matching backgrounds on our phones... Toothless Zac Efron (hers) makes Kim K (mine) cry


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3317821
> View attachment 3317822
> View attachment 3317823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it today, it doesn't feel balanced. Is it just me?



I think you should put one of the diamond bracelets on the other side of the Love i.e. Diamond - Love - Diamond. I think it will look a lot better that way 

EDIT: Oops, I didn't look far back enough, you have already done this and well you said it was not your style. Sorry!


----------



## ulla

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3317821
> View attachment 3317822
> View attachment 3317823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it today, it doesn't feel balanced. Is it just me?



I would wear two bangles together and the tennis bracelet on second hand.


Ps. pardon my english


----------



## LVoeletters

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> I think you should put one of the diamond bracelets on the other side of the Love i.e. Diamond - Love - Diamond. I think it will look a lot better that way
> 
> EDIT: Oops, I didn't look far back enough, you have already done this and well you said it was not your style. Sorry!




I definitely agree with you. I'm going to see if I can rhodium dip the inner brackets of the tennis bracelet to see if that makes a difference. Otherwise I think I'll have to reset one of them to make it work. Never thought I would have this problem!


----------



## LVoeletters

ulla said:


> I would wear two bangles together and the tennis bracelet on second hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. pardon my english




I prefer that as well!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My new 10 motif and my 1915 Tiffany ring.  

Also e-ring, wedding band, Love and studs.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tahitian Pearls and antique Tiffany Ring.  Plus e-ring, wedding band and Love Bracelet.


----------



## Kateokateo

Antique, your ring is TDF!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Kateokateo said:


> Antique, your ring is TDF!!!



Thank you!  My parents bought it for me about 10 years ago.  It is one of my favorite pieces.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

10 Motif, Tahitian Pearl Studs from Pearls Paradise, Love Bracelet and Wedding Set


----------



## Mcandy

AntiqueShopper said:


> Tahitian Pearls and antique Tiffany Ring.  Plus e-ring, wedding band and Love Bracelet.



I love that tiffany ring!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Mcandy said:


> I love that tiffany ring!



Thank you!


----------



## emb0314

Cavalier Girl said:


> I thought it would be fun to see what jewelry we wear each day.  I'm interested to see if we mostly stick to the same things, or do we mix it up.  I take it by spells.  Some weeks, I wear something different almost every day, and some weeks I wear the same thing day after day.....boring and lazy!
> 
> Today, I'm wearing jeans, a blue and white French sailor t-shirt with VCA turquoise 20 motif vintage, turquoise Ippolita hoop earrings, tgm Cape Cod Hermes watch, and ER w/eternity band.
> 
> How about you???






Hi i was wondering if anyone new any tricks for cleaning my david yurman cable bracelet. I do not wear it often, it sits in a open jewelry dish and i noticed the other day it is tarnishing 

I read online to wash with mild dish soap but that didn't work very well. My boyfriend has a mens bracelet and that doesn't happen to his.. maybe because he wears it everyday??


----------



## Docjeun

I keep my silver jewellery in individual plastic bags and put something inside of each that absorbs humidity.
I live in a very humid climate so usually do the same with every piece of jewellery I have.


----------



## PorscheGirl

Emerald cut diamond studs, Patek Philippe watch in WG with Tahitian MOP face and 2 rows of diamonds surrounding the case, sapphire and diamond ring in WG on same side and B.zero 5 band ring in YG on other hand, Bottega Veneta narrow silver bracelet. 
Except for the bracelet, which changes daily, the others are my staples.


----------



## Docjeun

Princess cut emerald studs, emerald and diamond ring with matching eternity band, "Just Cavalli" yellow gold watch and yellow gold butterfly and diamond pendant.


----------



## Docjeun

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Sydney Evan infinity necklace paired with my Ippolita lolipop necklace in blue topaz.



Very sweet!


----------



## Docjeun

AntiqueShopper said:


> My new 10 motif and my 1915 Tiffany ring.
> 
> Also e-ring, wedding band, Love and studs.




Love your necklace!


----------



## Dextersmom

Trulyadiva said:


> Very sweet!


:kiss:


----------



## cdtracing

AntiqueShopper said:


> Tahitian Pearls and antique Tiffany Ring.  Plus e-ring, wedding band and Love Bracelet.



Very stunning!  Love the antique ring; it looks so elegant!!


----------



## cdtracing

Dextersmom said:


> Wearing my Sydney Evan infinity necklace paired with my Ippolita lolipop necklace in blue topaz.



Gorgeous.  I love the pairing!



LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3317821
> View attachment 3317822
> View attachment 3317823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it today, it doesn't feel balanced. Is it just me?



I'm in love with your bling!!! 
I think it looks killer!! 



AntiqueShopper said:


> 10 Motif, Tahitian Pearl Studs from Pearls Paradise, Love Bracelet and Wedding Set



Love your pairing of the Tahitians with your VCA!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

cdtracing said:


> Very stunning!  Love the antique ring; it looks so elegant!!



Thank you


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Trulyadiva said:


> Love your necklace!



Thank you!  It was a 5th anniversary present.


----------



## skyqueen

AntiqueShopper said:


> My new 10 motif and my 1915 Tiffany ring.
> 
> Also e-ring, wedding band, Love and studs.


I'm not a big VCA fan but I absolutely adore your 10 motif necklace...might have to rethink VCA! Enjoy!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> I'm not a big VCA fan but I absolutely adore your 10 motif necklace...might have to rethink VCA! Enjoy!



Thank you!  I've wanted a 10 motif for years.  It was my most desired Van Cleef piece.  One day (in the distant future) I hope to add the matching earrinhs and bracelet to complete my collection.  Normally I am a Tiffany girl but this necklace called my name.


----------



## MyDogTink

Pink MOP and RG Kabana bracelet.


----------



## MyDogTink

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!  I've wanted a 10 motif for years.  It was my most desired Van Cleef piece.  One day (in the distant future) I hope to add the matching earrinhs and bracelet to complete my collection.  Normally I am a Tiffany girl but this necklace called my name.




I'm really starting to get the itch for VCA and Antique us an enabler with her necklace. Did you see the picture with her darling daughter over in the VCA forum? Too cute.

I'm moving more towards branded jewelry these days.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

MyDogTink said:


> Pink MOP and RG Kabana bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335993



So pretty!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

MyDogTink said:


> I'm really starting to get the itch for VCA and Antique us an enabler with her necklace. Did you see the picture with her darling daughter over in the VCA forum? Too cute.
> 
> I'm moving more towards branded jewelry these days.



Thank you!  My daughter is a sweetie.  

I love buying branded pieces that a company is known for (Elsa Peretti designs from Tiffany, Love Bracelet from Cartier and 10 Motif from VCA).  Pieces that wouldn't be recognizable (diamond studs) I buy estate or from a jeweler.


----------



## LVoeletters

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Wearing my new (impulse) buy, my Swarovski Narrow Distinct bangle (in sterling silver/stainless steel forgot which was which) stacked with my WG Cartier Love bracelet. Took off the gold one in my DP because I wanted a matchy matchy non mixed metals look
> 
> 
> 
> Backstory behind the purchase of the bracelet was that I was only there to look at it and try it on and see if it fit me or if it was too flashy (the middle portion is in crystal pave) - fell in love with it and at a reasonable price, I decided to splurge!
> 
> 
> 
> Also I had to post (a non jewellery related pic) is of my girlfriend and I's matching backgrounds on our phones... Toothless Zac Efron (hers) makes Kim K (mine) cry




I really like the Swarovski bangle you have. If only Cartier wasn't holding my bangle hostage for 3 months. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## cdtracing

MyDogTink said:


> Pink MOP and RG Kabana bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335993



That's so pretty & feminine!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

LVoeletters said:


> I really like the Swarovski bangle you have. If only Cartier wasn't hoalding my bangle hostage for 3 months. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



What happened to your Love?


----------



## Pink Bubbles

Just wanted to share my first Yurman purchase... Pictures don't do it justice, it's really beautiful. Not sure if this the right thread for this. First time posting in the jewelry forum.


----------



## Bambieee

MyDogTink said:


> Pink MOP and RG Kabana bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335993




Whoa that is so unique! Beautiful.


----------



## LVoeletters

AntiqueShopper said:


> What happened to your Love?



Boston Cartier damaged the screw/lock mechanism when they cleaned it last year. I've gone to the nyc Cartier 3 times to replace the screws but they get loose so they finally said they need to remake it. Because I bought it on vacation, they said they can't just replace with the new one bc they are uncertain if I paid tax? Idk it's annoying but they said they will send it to Paris and I'll get it back in maybe 4 months after they melt and recast it. I'm very sad lol.


----------



## LVoeletters

Pink Bubbles said:


> View attachment 3345306
> View attachment 3345307
> 
> 
> Just wanted to share my first Yurman purchase... Pictures don't do it justice, it's really beautiful. Not sure if this the right thread for this. First time posting in the jewelry forum.



Love it!!!


----------



## Pink Bubbles

LVoeletters said:


> Love it!!!




Thank you! Already looking for another to pair it with. [emoji4]


----------



## Selenia4

My Mother's Day gift from my husband. I love this ring!!


----------



## deedeedor

My all time favorite emerald


----------



## aerinha

Pink diamond ring


----------



## aerinha

Better up close shot


----------



## amrx87

im wearing diamond studs, a tuquoise david yurman bangle and my wedding set!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

So pretty!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Selenia4 said:


> My Mother's Day gift from my husband. I love this ring!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352124



GREAT Mother's Day present!!! Love David Webb. I've tried on this ring many times, but it does not look well on me. But it looks fantastic on you!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Victorian 18k rose cut diamonds and pearls earrings


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Victorian seed pearls, rubies and a diamond ring
Same Victorian earrings as yesterday 
10 motif in all gold
Love Bracelet 
wedding Set


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Another ring pic


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Everything is better in pink! [emoji166][emoji164][emoji178][emoji254]&#129412;[emoji200][emoji12]


----------



## MBeech

AntiqueShopper said:


> My new 10 motif and my 1915 Tiffany ring.
> 
> Also e-ring, wedding band, Love and studs.



Beautiful. The ring is gorgeous. Also, I usually don't like the way I see women wearing the 10 motif, but it looks at home on you...you know how to rock it. You have really great taste.


----------



## Selenia4

Thank you so much!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

MBeech said:


> Beautiful. The ring is gorgeous. Also, I usually don't like the way I see women wearing the 10 motif, but it looks at home on you...you know how to rock it. You have really great taste.



Aw. . . Thank you so much!


----------



## MyDogTink

mad_for_chanel said:


> Everything is better in pink! [emoji166][emoji164][emoji178][emoji254]&#129412;[emoji200][emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3363104
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363105




That's a great ring. Looks like pink quartz with pink sapphires. Reminds me of something Judith Ripka would design.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

MyDogTink said:


> That's a great ring. Looks like pink quartz with pink sapphires. Reminds me of something Judith Ripka would design.




Thanks MyDogTink. Yes it's pink Quartz , pink sapphires & diamonds in white gold setting . It's a Mauboussin.


----------



## MyDogTink

aerinha said:


> Better up close shot




Always nice to see pink diamonds on the forum!


----------



## Emma6

Super Lucky!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

My diamond wedding band in white gold and a rose gold and diamond band I bought for my right hand a long time ago. Enjoying stacking for a casual look


----------



## Mimi_09

mad_for_chanel said:


> Everything is better in pink! [emoji166][emoji164][emoji178][emoji254]&#129412;[emoji200][emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3363104
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363105


 
Lovely!


----------



## Mimi_09

I am wearing my pink sapphire tennis bracelet. It was my 10 years anniversary.


----------



## Mimi_09

AntiqueShopper said:


> Victorian seed pearls, rubies and a diamond ring
> Same Victorian earrings as yesterday
> 10 motif in all gold
> Love Bracelet
> wedding Set


 
Gorgeous, love it


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Mimi_09 said:


> Gorgeous, love it



Thank you


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Mimi_09 said:


> Lovely!




Thanks Mimi_09 [emoji4]


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Mimi_09 said:


> I am wearing my pink sapphire tennis bracelet. It was my 10 years anniversary.




Wow this is gorgeous and unique!


----------



## skyqueen

mimi_09 said:


> i am wearing my pink sapphire tennis bracelet. It was my 10 years anniversary.




&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mimi_09

skyqueen said:


> &#10084;&#65039;





mad_for_chanel said:


> Wow this is gorgeous and unique!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Mimi_09

Going to the pool party today wearing my 1st year anniversary ring. We got this his&her set while vacationing in Hawaii. This ring is about 21 years old, and you can tell I wear it a lot even while I am gardening


----------



## MyDogTink

Mimi_09 said:


> Going to the pool party today wearing my 1st year anniversary ring. We got this his&her set while vacationing in Hawaii. This ring is about 21 years old, and you can tell I wear it a lot even while I am gardening




Lovely. I'm guessing black coral based on the color and its origin being Hawaii.


----------



## Mimi_09

MyDogTink said:


> Lovely. I'm guessing black coral based on the color and its origin being Hawaii.


 
Thank you MyDogTink! and yes, it is black coral.


----------



## MyDogTink

Haven't worn this bracelet in a while. It's economical to go jewelry shopping in your own jewelry box.


----------



## ulla

MyDogTink said:


> Haven't worn this bracelet in a while. It's economical to go jewelry shopping in your own jewelry box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370584



Very nice .


----------



## piosavsfan

Amethyst ring.


----------



## tolliv

My wedding rings and this simple diamond necklace


----------



## Joule

Just a heavy gold wedding band and mikimoto studs. Too hot for anything else.


----------



## udalrike

Left arm:


----------



## udalrike

Right arm:


----------



## marriasharma

Today, I just wear simple Diamond earrings and Necklaces.....


----------



## r.i.a

a staple love bracelet


----------



## purplepoodles

Stack of vintage I ivory, horn, tortoise & plastic bangles.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

These plus my 15th Anniversary Set, diamond studs and trio Love bracelets .


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Very simple today: my Victoria Cluster pendant, wedding band, and my new Montblanc. Can't but share it


----------



## Jersey Bling

In summer, I tend to stay away from necklaces because they make me feel constricted and sweaty. Same with watches. 

Today I have on a plain gold bracelet given to me by my husband on left hand, silver bangle on right hand, and small diamond studs. It's a lazy day at home with the family and that's usually what I wear when we are chilling out.


----------



## skyqueen

I have jewelry I like to wear in the summer...white J12, RC large palm tree and diamond hoops.
JerseyBling mentioned  this...anyone else wear summer or winter jewelry only?


----------



## aerinha

Faux rose gold bunny ring by Lauren Conrad


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I have jewelry I like to wear in the summer...white J12, RC large palm tree and diamond hoops.
> JerseyBling mentioned  this...anyone else wear summer or winter jewelry only?
> View attachment 3400711
> View attachment 3400712
> View attachment 3400713


you forgot the magnificent tennis bracelet!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I have jewelry I like to wear in the summer...white J12, RC large palm tree and diamond hoops.
> JerseyBling mentioned  this...anyone else wear summer or winter jewelry only?
> View attachment 3400711
> View attachment 3400712
> View attachment 3400713


I tend to wear my white gold more in the summer.  I don't really know why because I find that the 18k yellow gold looks so gorgeous next to slightly tanned skin.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> you forgot the magnificent tennis bracelet!





oreo713 said:


> I tend to wear my white gold more in the summer.  I don't really know why because I find that the 18k yellow gold looks so gorgeous next to slightly tanned skin.


Funny you should mention that, Oreo...I wear WG/Sterling in the summer and YG in the winter. I don't know why, either


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> I have jewelry I like to wear in the summer...white J12, RC large palm tree and diamond hoops.
> JerseyBling mentioned  this...anyone else wear summer or winter jewelry only?



I definitely do. Pieces lighter in color & weight in the spring/summer. They coordinate with my seasonal clothes & are appropriate for the weather. Most of the time when it's hot in summer, I only wear earrings. I've started wearing long necklaces if I'm going somewhere nice; they don't make me feel hot if they're not sitting on my chest.


----------



## skyqueen

frick&frack said:


> I definitely do. Pieces lighter in color & weight in the spring/summer. They coordinate with my seasonal clothes & are appropriate for the weather. Most of the time when it's hot in summer, I only wear earrings. I've started wearing long necklaces if I'm going somewhere nice; they don't make me feel hot if they're not sitting on my chest.


My darling Frick...glad you chimed in! 
I know for a fact you have the BEST long necklaces!


----------



## skyqueen

It's a yellow kind of day


----------



## Jersey Bling

That's gorgeous, skyqueen. Is it citrine?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

skyqueen said:


> It's a yellow kind of day
> View attachment 3401562
> View attachment 3401563


Glorious as always!


----------



## skyqueen

Jersey Bling said:


> That's gorgeous, skyqueen. Is it citrine?


Yellow diamonds 


Thingofbeauty said:


> Glorious as always!


TY my darlings!


----------



## MyDogTink

skyqueen said:


> It's a yellow kind of day
> View attachment 3401562
> View attachment 3401563



Beautiful just like the sunshine we've been having.


----------



## skyqueen

MyDogTink said:


> Beautiful just like the sunshine we've been having.


Hasn't it been gorgeous, Tink?


----------



## MyDogTink

skyqueen said:


> Hasn't it been gorgeous, Tink?
> View attachment 3402042



Yes!  So much better than winter. I love your white Chanel watch and palm tree pendant. Like you, I rotated my winter jewelry collection out for the summer one. I've been wearing my Kabana mati pendant, mop turtle pendant, black coral pendant and ankle bracelets!  Can't wear ankle bracelets with boots!


----------



## skyqueen

MyDogTink said:


> Yes!  So much better than winter. I love your white Chanel watch and palm tree pendant. Like you, I rotated my winter jewelry collection out for the summer one. I've been wearing my Kabana mati pendant, mop turtle pendant, black coral pendant and ankle bracelets!  Can't wear ankle bracelets with boots!



We need pics, Tink! [emoji6]


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> My darling Frick...glad you chimed in!
> I know for a fact you have the BEST long necklaces!


^hehe...lovin' 'em long lately!




skyqueen said:


> It's a yellow kind of day


^STUNNING!!! The perfect sunshine set [emoji7][emoji169][emoji295]️




skyqueen said:


> Hasn't it been gorgeous, Tink?


^wow! Beautiful! I'm hiding in the a/c until October [emoji6]


----------



## MyDogTink

skyqueen said:


> We need pics, Tink! [emoji6]



I tried to take pictures of the Kabana pieces but they turned out dark. I'll try to get better pics this weekend. 

Here's a favorite summer necklace designed by a talented  forum member. Also, here's my Kaban turquoise bracelet which I had to have after seeing a pic of Jennifer Lopez wearing a similar one.


----------



## siriusblack44

Weekend outfit[emoji12] 

Sent from my LG-H815 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## skyqueen

MyDogTink said:


> I tried to take pictures of the Kabana pieces but they turned out dark. I'll try to get better pics this weekend.
> 
> Here's a favorite summer necklace designed by a talented  forum member. Also, here's my Kaban turquoise bracelet which I had to have after seeing a pic of Jennifer Lopez wearing a similar one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3403321
> 
> View attachment 3403319


Love it, Tink! Turquoise is perfect for summer with a tan 
Here is my gorgeous pink agate necklace from the same tPF member...she's so talented!


----------



## frick&frack

MyDogTink said:


> I tried to take pictures of the Kabana pieces but they turned out dark. I'll try to get better pics this weekend.
> 
> Here's a favorite summer necklace designed by a talented  forum member. Also, here's my Kaban turquoise bracelet which I had to have after seeing a pic of Jennifer Lopez wearing a similar one.



They look amazing together!  I love that Larimar [emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

skyqueen said:


> Love it, Tink! Turquoise is perfect for summer with a tan
> Here is my gorgeous pink agate necklace from the same tPF member...she's so talented!



I know that pink is fabulous on you! [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

MyDogTink said:


> Haven't worn this bracelet in a while. It's economical to go jewelry shopping in your own jewelry box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370584


OoooLaLa....I LOVE both your bracelet & watch! They look amazing together


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Hey everyone! I bought a hand made ring today in Venice. It's a cute little cat [emoji4]
Want the matching necklace I think hahaha!


----------



## Kendie26

My favorite Lois Hill drop earrings ( picked out & given to me from DH!) & this bracelet stack [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> View attachment 3413021
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I bought a hand made ring today in Venice. It's a cute little cat [emoji4]
> Want the matching necklace I think hahaha!
> 
> View attachment 3413023
> View attachment 3413024


So adorable & highly unique!! Congrats!


----------



## Jersey Bling

Siriusblack, I love your cheerful mix of colors. I tend to mix metals too, and enjoy seeing that on other people. 
I am very casual today. Small diamond studs, a hinged silver bracelet from India, and my wedding ring. I tried wearing a silver toned watch, but yanked it off in sweaty disgust.


----------



## angelicskater16

Wearing my many designer brands on my hand... LOL ❤️❤️


----------



## JEWELSJK

I wear everyday my engagement ring with mine cut solitaire and wedding band, my 20th anniversary princess cut, my 25th anniversary trillion cut diamonds on my ring finger, (I am very tall and have VERY long fingers. On my pinkie is a Tiffany 3mm band and my thumb ring is a Tiffany stacking ring with a diamond accent.


----------



## BlueLoula

Hello ladies ! Well thus is my fav stack ! Have almost the same every day


----------



## Adrianae726

Bvlgari B.zero1 necklace in pink, white and yellow gold and B.zero1 pink gold bracelet, just here at home doing the SAHM life.


----------



## MyDogTink

Sadly, summer is coming to an end. I must keep wearing my mermaid..,


----------



## Canturi lover

MyDogTink said:


> Sadly, summer is coming to an end. I must keep wearing my mermaid..,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438197



She is beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## dmitchell15

siriusblack44 said:


> View attachment 3404083
> View attachment 3404084
> 
> Weekend outfit[emoji12]
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using PurseForum mobile app


Where is your watch from? It's stunning! I love that!


----------



## cdtracing

MyDogTink said:


> Sadly, summer is coming to an end. I must keep wearing my mermaid..,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438197



Love your mermaid!!! 

Today was casual, around the house day doing laundry & stuff so I just wore diamond studs in my second piercing & simple white gold hoops in my first piercing.


----------



## leechiyong

Wearing my new ring from my DH that he picked up for me in Skagit Valley.  Tulips are my favorite flower.


----------



## leechiyong

Better shot of the ring.  White and rose gold.


----------



## MyDogTink

cdtracing said:


> Love your mermaid!!!
> 
> Today was casual, around the house day doing laundry & stuff so I just wore diamond studs in my second piercing & simple white gold hoops in my first piercing.



My friend would wear her wedding tiara to do housework!


----------



## skyqueen

MyDogTink said:


> Sadly, summer is coming to an end. I must keep wearing my mermaid..,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438197



Love this, Tink...what a statement piece! I have a dear friend who adores anything mermaid, can I have some details?


----------



## vilette21c

Have to get this ring resized.


----------



## Kendie26

Hi everyone! [emoji4]A bunch of my fave bracelets


----------



## MyDogTink

skyqueen said:


> Love this, Tink...what a statement piece! I have a dear friend who adores anything mermaid, can I have some details?



My memory is fuzzy. I bought it at a local jeweler in Bermuda about 6 years ago. It's 18k YG and silver. Silver looks great still. Steven Douglas makes amazing sea life jewelry. There's a diamond encrusted mermaid (pic attached) that is drool worthy. I'm Aquarius so it's fitting that I love mermaids.


----------



## vilette21c

Platinum, diamonds, and french cut rubies.


----------



## Yuki85

My wedding ring [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] 
Platinum with diamonds and iridescent silver and black enamel and of course the angle. The name of the ring is: keep me save [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## oreo713

Yuki85 said:


> My wedding ring [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> Platinum with diamonds and iridescent silver and black enamel and of course the angle. The name of the ring is: keep me save [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3441061


I love this ring....if you don't mind me asking...who is the designer?  Wellendorff?  Thank you.


----------



## Yuki85

oreo713 said:


> I love this ring....if you don't mind me asking...who is the designer?  Wellendorff?  Thank you.



Yes! It is Wellendorff [emoji16]!


----------



## Ludmilla

Yuki85 said:


> My wedding ring [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> Platinum with diamonds and iridescent silver and black enamel and of course the angle. The name of the ring is: keep me save [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3441061



This is an extra special wedding ring. Love it! Wellendorf rings are sooo beautiful. Is it a special order?


----------



## TraGiv

My jewelry for the day:


----------



## Yuki85

Ludmilla said:


> This is an extra special wedding ring. Love it! Wellendorf rings are sooo beautiful. Is it a special order?



Yes, they have really beautiful rings! Mine was a special order!


----------



## Ludmilla

Yuki85 said:


> Yes, they have really beautiful rings! Mine was a special order!



Very very cool. Lucky lady! [emoji4]


----------



## LeynaCl

Today blue jeans, white T-shirt, earrings and bracelet. I like when everything shines!)))
View media item 240


----------



## vanilla_addict

Nina Ricci watch
Bottega Veneta earings and bracelet
A gold dainty diamond bracelet
Damiani ring
Diamond sprinkles ring


----------



## karo

My rings today


----------



## BlueLoula

karo said:


> View attachment 3444942
> View attachment 3444943
> 
> My rings today



I love this ! So simple .. Can i know the size of ur e-ring ?? [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## vanilla_addict

Chopard happy sport
Diamond rings
Solitares baguette earrings 
Carolina bucci bracelet


----------



## karo

BlueLoula said:


> I love this ! So simple .. Can i know the size of ur e-ring ?? [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Thank you! My e-ring is about 0,4ct


----------



## Kendie26

vanilla_addict said:


> Nina Ricci watch
> Bottega Veneta earings and bracelet
> A gold dainty diamond bracelet
> Damiani ring
> Diamond sprinkles ring


I am in serious love w/ your BV bangle & earrings....If I found them I'd buy them in a heartbeat....great pic!


----------



## vanilla_addict

Kendie26 said:


> I am in serious love w/ your BV bangle & earrings....If I found them I'd buy them in a heartbeat....great pic!


Thank you dear..
I got those about three years ago i would say.
But i have a feeling that they come out with them often. I say that cos i got them around 2013. While i can see some ladies in this lively forum posted on 2010 similar items  God that double roses ring speaks to me hehehe but i didnt see it when i got my set 
That day i was picking up a BV key chain to gift my 7 months trainee. She did well i liked to say bye to her with a little reminder of me as her supervisor. And i saw those roses jewl items and couldn't resist!!
Here is the thread i am talking about with gorgeous pics 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bottega-veneta-jewelry-pics-only.419941/page-2


----------



## michteo

Keeping it simple today (in other words I woke up late and had to rush out like a mad woman lol).. 

With my humble but sparkly half E ring, KDT, Chanel earrings and my favourite Rose gold heart diamond pendant... 

I usually don't ever mix white gold/silver with gold jewelry but because today I am dressed in a cream dress and somehow it all looked quite okay and dainty so I did. [emoji23][emoji23]

View attachment 3446275

View attachment 3446276

View attachment 3446277


----------



## Kendie26

vanilla_addict said:


> Thank you dear..
> I got those about three years ago i would say.
> But i have a feeling that they come out with them often. I say that cos i got them around 2013. While i can see some ladies in this lively forum posted on 2010 similar items  God that double roses ring speaks to me hehehe but i didnt see it when i got my set
> That day i was picking up a BV key chain to gift my 7 months trainee. She did well i liked to say bye to her with a little reminder of me as her supervisor. And i saw those roses jewl items and couldn't resist!!
> Here is the thread i am talking about with gorgeous pics
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bottega-veneta-jewelry-pics-only.419941/page-2


Wow, you are so sweet to send me that link...thankyou! I just scanned through it & while there are some lovely pieces, I definitely am most in love with your bangle & earrings. I will definitely keep my eyes peeled for them & ask my SA when I go to NM next...many kind thanks again vanilla_addict!


----------



## vanilla_addict

Your more than welcome dear  they will come up with even more beautiful pieces i am certain  its always like that we set our hearts on something and while we are hunting they -evil designers looolz- go ahead and raise the bar with more creativity and beauty  and we go on hunting again  a never ending loop


----------



## k*d

Adding some sparkle to my work day:


----------



## Kendie26

Pink mood has struck me today so my IPPOLITA necklace & earrings along with Henri Bendel bracelet & a simple rose  gold stack ring from hubby  [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

Today was a NAJ turquoise day.  Vintage Silver & Turquoise squash blossom necklace Navajo (1960's), Sleeping Beauty turquoise bracelets Navajo & Zuni (1950's-1970's), Royston Turquoise ring Navajo (1070's), Sleeping Beauty Turquoise & onyx rolled necklace & earrings Navaho (1970's), watch, wedding rings & diamond studs in second & cartilage piercings.


----------



## BenLovesLV

WG JUC, T&Co 1837 medium silver ring, Charriol stainless steel black cable bracelet and Hermès CDC wide silver ring.


----------



## aerinha

Wearing my damascene pendant and bangle from Spain


----------



## Jersey Bling

White enamel Coach bangle, opal studs, and an Armitron bangle watch.


----------



## Jessada

My Michele Deco


----------



## stacy_renee

Jessada said:


> View attachment 3495967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Michele Deco



Love the Michele Deco watch, it looks great on you!


----------



## elizabethtwrs

aerinha said:


> Wearing my damascene pendant and bangle from Spain
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495498
> View attachment 3495496



Your bangle is gorgeous!!


----------



## gem4natic

aerinha said:


> Wearing my damascene pendant and bangle from Spain
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495498
> View attachment 3495496


interesting and beautiful design :>


----------



## gem4natic

Wore this braided beads today. From Evokelogy. Love it :>


----------



## ckrickett

Nothing Crazy fancy just some petite baroque tahitians


----------



## mrs moulds

Since I'm not able to purchase any new jewelry pieces ( Got a college student ! )  I took the diamond from my e-ring from my ex-husband and turned it into an pendant. I decided to wear it today.


----------



## 381more

Millefiori Murano Set for me! I'm wearing this ring today!


----------



## michteo

Decided to go simply but matchy with my diamond sapphire eternal ring today [emoji170]


----------



## guccilover21

Jessada said:


> View attachment 3495967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Michele Deco


Beautiful! Where's the bangle from?


----------



## TazHawk

Jessada said:


> View attachment 3495967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Michele Deco


Gorgeous bangle! Where is it from?


----------



## fawnx

Vrai & Oro line stud earrings


----------



## Lilian Hui

I kept it simple and dainty today


----------



## sammytheMUA

Engagement ring, DY classic cable cuff on left wrist and tiffany bead bracelet on right wrist.


----------



## jenbuggy85

Ring I purchased a few years ago and a cuff my father in law picked up for me.


----------



## Real Authentication

Love bracelet [emoji179]


----------



## Lilian Hui

This pretty girl today (excuse the nails)


----------



## ckrickett

That's gorgeous* Lilian Hui!*


----------



## lisaroberts

Lilian Hui said:


> This pretty girl today (excuse the nails)



Are those chocolate diamonds and strawberry gold?  What a gorgeous combination!


----------



## Bagluvluv

Lilian Hui said:


> This pretty girl today (excuse the nails)



Omg!!!!!
[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Lilian Hui

Thank you guys! I love her very much  


lisaroberts said:


> Are those chocolate diamonds and strawberry gold?  What a gorgeous combination!


I believe they're grey diamonds but photographing brown with white and rose gold! Thank you so much lisaroberts!!


----------



## mrs moulds

I love earrings more than anything, and these are one of my favorites !


----------



## misscocktail

these little darlings! Ca. 1900's, rose gold and rose cut diamonds. Just got them as a gift from my father.


----------



## skyqueen

Lilian Hui said:


> This pretty girl today (excuse the nails)


LeVian?


----------



## skyqueen

Couldn't resist. Each circle moves to add some pizzazz!


----------



## MyDogTink

skyqueen said:


> Couldn't resist. Each circle moves to add some pizzazz!
> View attachment 3548576



Wow. They are amazing!


----------



## Bambieee

Just little gold hoops in my ear holes for tonight


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Couldn't resist. Each circle moves to add some pizzazz!
> View attachment 3548576



As usual my jewelry guru slayed!


----------



## etk123

skyqueen said:


> Couldn't resist. Each circle moves to add some pizzazz!
> View attachment 3548576



Knock outs!!


----------



## auberielle

David Yurman and Cartier


----------



## suchi

An yg cuff,  peacock motif small studs and a pearl necklace


----------



## minoxa33

Getting in the mood [emoji5]


----------



## snibor

Working day so simple. Rado watch, diamond stud earrings, and this David yurman diamond ring which I love.


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

His Christmas present to me.

14k with 11 diamonds


----------



## leechiyong

2goodeyestoo said:


> His Christmas present to me.
> 
> 14k with 11 diamonds


Beautiful!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## 2goodeyestoo

leechiyong said:


> Beautiful!  Merry Christmas!



Thank you, sweetheart!!! Back at you and a Happy New Year. My first post on this thread. Thank you and all the ladies for the warm welcome!


----------



## KayuuKathey

Bella Luce Heart Dangle Diamond Necklace


----------



## 19flowers

2goodeyestoo said:


> His Christmas present to me.



beautiful!


----------



## suchi

2goodeyestoo said:


> His Christmas present to me.
> 
> 14k with 11 diamonds


Beautiful!!!


----------



## suchi

This sterling bangle and pearl studs


----------



## Onebagtoomany

The earrings in the photo (.67 carat diamond cluster earrings in 18k white gold), wedding set on my left hand and a vintage diamond and sapphire half eternity band as a right hand ring, which was a Valentine's Day gift from my DH a couple of years ago.


----------



## suchi

Sterling snake bracelet


----------



## suchi

Sterling silver with marcasite dragon ring, silver bangle, diamond studs


----------



## mrs moulds

This simple Emerald and Diamond pendant that was once a pair of earrings.


----------



## Shanrocklux

Carolina Bucci lucky bracelets,  Ileana makri evil eye, and other gold bracelets


----------



## Shanrocklux




----------



## mcb100

14k rose gold necklace with tiny diamond (I believe 1/10th of a carat.)


----------



## Bambieee

Shanrocklux said:


> View attachment 3563636


LOVE LOVE LOVE this stack.


----------



## Shanrocklux

Bambieee said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE this stack.


Thanks!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Just my wedding rings on my left hand and three stone diamond ring (Xmas present from DH) on my right - approx .50 ttcw in 18k yellow gold, I love it! Not sure about the exact specs but approx G-H colour and SI clarity. 

Excuse my rough, dry hands!


----------



## dexter123

Just these


----------



## dexter123

Then my older diamond on the other today


----------



## mrs moulds

Tiffany's, Pandora and Leather/silver button bracelets.


----------



## suchi

Mrs Moulds love your stack.


----------



## mrs moulds

suchi said:


> Mrs Moulds love your stack.



Thank you! I love, love, bracelets! I truly enjoy this thread and favorite[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## mrs moulds

Leather gold studded bracelet that I got on Melrose last Oct, and the same Tiffany's hearts and Pandora bracelet.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wedding set on left hand, half carat diamond three stone ring in YG on my right hand and approx .21 carat 5 stone DBTY-style bracelet in YG stacked with Hermes Clic H in white on my right wrist.


----------



## suchi

Onebagtoomany the stack is so beautiful and looks perfect.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

suchi said:


> Onebagtoomany the stack is so beautiful and looks perfect.



Thank you!  I wasn't sure if the DBTY style bracelet went with the Clic but I like the way they look together!


----------



## suchi

Today diamond studs, watch, pearl pendant and this gold bangle.


----------



## Canturi lover

suchi said:


> Today diamond studs, watch, pearl pendant and this gold bangle.



Your bangle is very beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## nvie

What I wore for last night's dinner


----------



## LanaA

Going out tonight and wearing my fav earrings (currently my fav)


----------



## suchi

Canturi lover said:


> Your bangle is very beautiful [emoji7]


Thank you so much


----------



## suchi

LanaA said:


> Going out tonight and wearing my fav earrings (currently my fav)


Beautiful!!!


----------



## nvie

What I wore last night, from my late grandmother.


----------



## LanaA

suchi said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you!


----------



## kbell

My right hand ring (platinum/tanzanite/diamond) One of my favorite pcs of jewelry ever... because I had it custom made for myself way back when & tanzanite is my all time favorite gemstone! Pics never do this justice [emoji173]️


----------



## mrs moulds

I heard on Fox News that monopoly has a Poll up to add and take away some of their favorite pieces.  In honor of the old pieces that I love I decided to wear my monopoly charm bracelet gifted to me as a HS graduation gift.


----------



## katy87

nvie said:


> What I wore for last night's dinner
> View attachment 3567033


I love that !


----------



## suchi

Diamond studs and souffle pearl pendant


----------



## piosavsfan

DBTY and little elephant.


----------



## mrs moulds

Wearing these cute little 14K white gold hoops with diamonds and my current obsession; Pandora bracelet.


----------



## bunnycat

Still working my way through my stackers with my new ring (  and ) ...So my "stack of the day" is a sapphire/diamond eternity and bead set diamond eternity, plus a spacer ring...So sorry about the really dry looking hands! They don't feel as dry as they look, but clearly I need some more lotion!


----------



## mrs moulds

Love this thread! One of my favorites


----------



## mrs moulds

Buttercup diamond pendant!  She is older than many in this thread!


----------



## mrs moulds




----------



## nvie

DatboiiFlaww said:


> Niiiiceee!



Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## suchi

Sterling bangle,  pearl studs.


----------



## suchi

Today lavender 7.5mm pearl studs, and yg pendant and bracelet


----------



## suchi

Swarovski necklace, diamond studs and the gold bracelet posted on the previous post.


----------



## chessmont

This necklace


----------



## chessmont

chessmont said:


> This necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595104


just love that saggy neck Urggggh!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

chessmont said:


> just love that saggy neck Urggggh!



Don't worry! You look fine.  Thanks for sharing your beautiful necklace. 

It's so hard to take a pic of a necklace while you're wearing it. I have to almost look at the ceiling to avoid it. lol


----------



## suchi

chessmont said:


> This necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595104


Love love love this necklace.


----------



## chessmont

Thanks suchi. I have had it for more than 20 years. Never out of style IMO.


----------



## suchi

chessmont said:


> Thanks suchi. I have had it for more than 20 years. Never out of style IMO.


It's beautiful. Turquoise is my favorite stone too.


----------



## cdtracing

chessmont said:


> This necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3595104



Love your squash blossom necklace, Chessmont!!  Makes me want to bring mine out & wear this week.  So...are you satisfied with the Ultherapy on the neck?


----------



## cdtracing

I'm in some of my Tahitans today.  I never get tired of wearing any  of them.


----------



## chessmont

Ultherapy not satisfied. Barely looks different. Take your necklace out and wear it!


----------



## cdtracing

chessmont said:


> Ultherapy not satisfied. Barely looks different. Take your necklace out and wear it!



I have some meetings on Tues & I think that will be a Turquoise day for me!!  Sorry to hear you're not pleased with the Ultherapy.  I have yet to pull the trigger on it yet.  I've been looking at Kybella but I'm not sure of that either.  I have more research to do.


----------



## mrs moulds

Tiffany's Large Balls and my love, Pandora Bracelet


----------



## mrs moulds

Child, I'm sharing all of my great finds today still wearing the same two bracelets but wanted to add my wood and gold cross with crystal stud bracelet that I got vintage shopping on Melrose Avenue in LA! If your ever in LA and love vintage shopping, you must go there[emoji173]️


----------



## Joule

Suchi, what a beautiful pendant! Pearls are my favorites - wearing a golden South Seas pendant that my son picked out today.


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> Suchi, what a beautiful pendant! Pearls are my favorites - wearing a golden South Seas pendant that my son picked out today.


Thanks Joule, that necklace is sentimental because my dad gifted it to me a few years back. Your South Sea pendant is fabulous.  I have South seas in my wish list.... Well one day. I love the overtone in your pearl.


----------



## aerinha

Antique day and mixing decades. Sugarloaf ruby ring from 1930s and an Art Nouveau ivory necklace


----------



## suchi

aerinha said:


> Antique day and mixing decades. Sugarloaf ruby ring from 1930s and an Art Nouveau ivory necklace
> 
> View attachment 3604434
> 
> View attachment 3604435
> View attachment 3604436


Your ring is so beautiful


----------



## SilverBen

A bit of simple stacks for me today.

RG love ring and YG diamond band 
YG love bracelet and black Bvlgari leather serpenti bracelet


----------



## roses5682

Because it's Valentine's Day


----------



## frick&frack

aerinha said:


> Antique day and mixing decades. Sugarloaf ruby ring from 1930s and an Art Nouveau ivory necklace



Woooow! In LOVE with both pieces [emoji7]


----------



## mrs moulds

aerinha said:


> Antique day and mixing decades. Sugarloaf ruby ring from 1930s and an Art Nouveau ivory necklace
> 
> View attachment 3604434
> View attachment 3604435
> View attachment 3604436



Okay, I'm speechless which is hard for me! 
Beautiful!


----------



## aerinha

frick&frack said:


> Woooow! In LOVE with both pieces [emoji7]





mrs moulds said:


> Okay, I'm speechless which is hard for me!
> Beautiful!



Thanks!  The ring just came to live with me, but the necklace gets a little neglected for fear of damaging it.


----------



## oreo713

aerinha said:


> Antique day and mixing decades. Sugarloaf ruby ring from 1930s and an Art Nouveau ivory necklace
> 
> View attachment 3604434
> View attachment 3604435
> View attachment 3604436


stunning ring......


----------



## mrs moulds

Not wearing this today and I've posted this before, however since Monopoly, is once again, is changing their tokens ( Iron replaced with a cat, now the thimble[emoji22] ) I decided to post my Monopoly charm bracelet!


----------



## babygirlloveLV

Joule said:


> Suchi, what a beautiful pendant! Pearls are my favorites - wearing a golden South Seas pendant that my son picked out today.


Gorgeous  I am also a pearl lover. =)


----------



## cherrytongue

Pandora and Tiffany


----------



## aerinha

1930s citrine and pearl ring


----------



## babygirlloveLV

My pink sapphire. ♡


----------



## babygirlloveLV

Here is a better picture.


----------



## frick&frack

aerinha said:


> 1930s citrine and pearl ring



Looove the size, setting, & seed pearls! I'm excited to see more of your vintage/antique pieces.


----------



## aerinha

frick&frack said:


> Looove the size, setting, & seed pearls! I'm excited to see more of your vintage/antique pieces.



Thanks.  I need to be "better" about wearing them more often.  But never fear, there are more to share


----------



## justeen

14k gold amethyst and pearl ring, antique from my grandmother  her mother gave her this ring for graduation. And a 14k yellow and white gold bangle.


----------



## frick&frack

justeen said:


> 14k gold amethyst and pearl ring, antique from my grandmother  her mother gave her this ring for graduation. And a 14k yellow and white gold bangle.



The seed pearl accents are beautiful!


----------



## Bambieee

My first pair of moissy earrings. They are so sparkly, the pics don't do them justice! (Disregard my frizzies, it's been a long day LOL).

I gotta admit, they sparkle so much that I feel a little self-conscious walking around in public with them in the daytime...and I am someone who literally wears every single piece I own everywhere I please and any time of the day. I hope that feeling goes way because I want to enjoy them!


----------



## suchi

Bambieee said:


> My first pair of moissy earrings. They are so sparkly, the pics don't do them justice! (Disregard my frizzies, it's been a long day LOL)
> I gotta admit, they sparkle so much that I feel a little self-conscious walking around in public with them in the daytime...and I am someone who literally wears every single piece I own everywhere I please and any time of the day. I hope that feeling goes way because I want to enjoy them!


They are beautiful. What is the mm size and are they FB or F1 stones? A pair of moissy studs is in my wish list this year.


----------



## Bambieee

Thank you! They are 5.20 mm and actually, they are neither "FB" or "F1". They are "Forever Classic". 



suchi said:


> They are beautiful. What is the mm size and are they FB or F1 stones? A pair of moissy studs is in my wish list this year.


----------



## aerinha

Natural alexandrite ring. Bought at auction so unsure of age. Tried to capture color change but light is bad. It can be bottle green with red sparkles, wine, teal, teal with purple or a not very attractive moss yellowish color. 






And my great grandmother's locket that she had in a pic from 1914.


----------



## babygirlloveLV

aerinha said:


> Natural alexandrite ring. Bought at auction so unsure of age. Tried to capture color change but light is bad. It can be bottle green with red sparkles, wine, teal, teal with purple or a not very attractive moss yellowish color.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614380
> View attachment 3614381
> 
> 
> And my great grandmother's locket that she had in a pic from 1914.
> 
> View attachment 3614382


LOVE the Alexandrite always wanted one . Pretty ring =) Love unique pieces.


----------



## babygirlloveLV

Today , I am wearing my lovely Tahitian pearl.  ♡


----------



## mrs moulds

Pearls with ruby earrings jackets.


----------



## aerinha

Late 20s early 30s 18kt white gold sapphire and diamond necklace.


----------



## frick&frack

aerinha said:


> Late 20s early 30s 18kt white gold sapphire and diamond necklace.



Lovely! You can see the transition from Edwardian to Deco design.


----------



## Joule

Mrs. Moulds, how beautiful!


----------



## mrs moulds

Joule said:


> Mrs. Moulds, how beautiful!



Thank you [emoji177]


----------



## mrs moulds

Was cleaning out my jewelry box and found these! So old; sure older than my daughter. 
Purple Jade Stud Earrings


----------



## mrs moulds

aerinha said:


> Late 20s early 30s 18kt white gold sapphire and diamond necklace.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615602



What a beauty[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## aerinha

Sugarloaf sapphire Edwardian stickpin. Bezel is platinum, stick is 14kt yellow gold. I had a not entirely guilt free plan to make it into a necklace but it arrived in its original box and the collector in me couldn't do it. Necklace is Honora freshwater pearls.


----------



## Canturi lover

aerinha said:


> Sugarloaf sapphire Edwardian stickpin. Bezel is platinum, stick is 14kt yellow gold. I had a not entirely guilt free plan to make it into a necklace but it arrived in its original box and the collector in me couldn't do it. Necklace is Honora freshwater pearls.
> 
> View attachment 3618253



It is truly beautiful. I wouldn't change it either.


----------



## frick&frack

aerinha said:


> Sugarloaf sapphire Edwardian stickpin. Bezel is platinum, stick is 14kt yellow gold. I had a not entirely guilt free plan to make it into a necklace but it arrived in its original box and the collector in me couldn't do it. Necklace is Honora freshwater pearls.



DON'T CHANGE IT! It's special the way it is. I love it!

It's probably a good idea to never tell me where you live based on what I've seen so far. I may develop uncontrollably sticky fingers [emoji16]


----------



## aerinha

Canturi lover said:


> It is truly beautiful. I wouldn't change it either.



Thanks.  That picture doesn't do it justice, I was being sneaky at lunch so no one knew what I was up to.


----------



## aerinha

frick&frack said:


> DON'T CHANGE IT! It's special the way it is. I love it!
> 
> It's probably a good idea to never tell me where you live based on what I've seen so far. I may develop uncontrollably sticky fingers [emoji16]



. My collection is the work of many years of buying when a HG came up rather than was financially smart lol.


----------



## aerinha

Today's ring is a funny story. Bought it off eBay for $60, listed as a ruby. When it arrived it looked like a murky pinkish ruby. Closer inspection showed it was caked with dirt in every open space. Wish I had taken pics of it caked but I didn't think of it until after three soaks in soapy water and quality time with a toothpick. 

Clearly not a ruby and still dirty. 




This is after a trip in an ultrasonic. It's a very nice amethyst


----------



## mrs moulds

The same stuff with the exception of switching out my Ruby jackets; instead of pearl studs, replaced with pave' diamond studs.


----------



## J.A.N.

Lots of jewellery as always [emoji255]


----------



## J.A.N.

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 3621926
> View attachment 3621927
> View attachment 3621928
> View attachment 3621929
> 
> Lots of jewellery as always [emoji255]







Forgot these [emoji847]


----------



## bunnycat

Getting ready for a classical concert....plenty of sparkles (plus a favorite Hermes scarf)



Action:


----------



## aerinha

This brooch would be called a duette because is can be a pin or disassemble into dress clips but it also has earrings in it too.  When it arrived I found out it was sterling and signed!  Made by Ciro in the 1920s.


----------



## aerinha

For anyone wondering what I mean by earrings and dress clips.  The bigger pieces on the sides unhook from the brooch section as dress clips and the smaller pieces above and below the center stone come off and are a pair of VERY uncomfortable clip earrings.  I bought it not knowing about the earrings, I discoverd them fumbling around with it later.


----------



## Pmrbfay

NRS World turquoise ring; Kendra Scott Cassie in turquoise; We Dream In Color golden chain bracelet; Lilly Pulitzer Elsa in "pool" (I think)...


----------



## frick&frack

aerinha said:


> This brooch would be called a duette because is can be a pin or disassemble into dress clips but it also has earrings in it too.  When it arrived I found out it was sterling and signed!  Made by Ciro in the 1920s.





aerinha said:


> For anyone wondering what I mean by earrings and dress clips.  The bigger pieces on the sides unhook from the brooch section as dress clips and the smaller pieces above and below the center stone come off and are a pair of VERY uncomfortable clip earrings.  I bought it not knowing about the earrings, I discoverd them fumbling around with it later.


^^ ^what a find! I love those old convertible pieces. I have a passion for vintage rhinestone brooches. You've inspired me to search for a convertible piece for myself. Question: could you use the dress clips as shoe clips? I know you might not want to because there's a big risk of them falling off, but could you?




Pmrbfay said:


> NRS World turquoise ring; Kendra Scott Cassie in turquoise; We Dream In Color golden chain bracelet; Lilly Pulitzer Elsa in "pool" (I think)...


^that ring is FABULOUS!


----------



## aerinha

frick&frack said:


> ^^ ^what a find! I love those old convertible pieces. I have a passion for vintage rhinestone brooches. You've inspired me to search for a convertible piece for myself. Question: could you use the dress clips as shoe clips? I know you might not want to because there's a big risk of them falling off, but could you?
> 
> 
> 
> ^that ring is FABULOUS!



Not on this particular piece as the under side of the clips have three rather sharp points, I suppose as extra security so they didn't fall off during a Charleston lol, but they would leave dents if not holes in shoes.  I haven't worn them as clips for fear of damaging clothing.  But I have another duette that could, if I wanted, work on shoes as the under side is smooth.  I have worn its clips on a couple dresses.  The earrings are so tight they would work on shoes but they are fairly small.

Try searching Coro duettes if you want one.  My deco one is by Ciro, a London company, but Coro sort of invented the term duette and was a US company so there are a bunch of them around.


----------



## cdtracing

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3625393
> 
> NRS World turquoise ring; Kendra Scott Cassie in turquoise; We Dream In Color golden chain bracelet; Lilly Pulitzer Elsa in "pool" (I think)...


Love your huge turquoise ring!!!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Thanks @frick&frack!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Thanks @cdtracing!


----------



## cdtracing

Pulling some things from my collection that I haven't worn in a long time....Tri color diamonds (natural yellow, champagne, & white) set in Tri color gold (yellow, rose, & white) earrings & pendant.  I put the pendant on a rose gold chain.  Picture don't do this set justice.


----------



## Pmrbfay

@frick&frack and @cdtracing:  Silpada has a similar ring called "Tumbled Turquoise."  Several sellers have them on eBay [emoji4]


----------



## Shopgirl1996

aerinha said:


> For anyone wondering what I mean by earrings and dress clips.  The bigger pieces on the sides unhook from the brooch section as dress clips and the smaller pieces above and below the center stone come off and are a pair of VERY uncomfortable clip earrings.  I bought it not knowing about the earrings, I discoverd them fumbling around with it later.
> 
> View attachment 3625371



Wow! It's like it was made for James Bond if he was a woman.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Pulling some things from my collection that I haven't worn in a long time....Tri color diamonds (natural yellow, champagne, & white) set in Tri color gold (yellow, rose, & white) earrings & pendant.  I put the pendant on a rose gold chain.  Picture don't do this set justice.
> 
> View attachment 3625490


Beautiful set!


----------



## liliBuo

The other day, my party ring


----------



## aerinha

Tanzanite today


----------



## Louish

I had a YG day today to celebrate the arrival of my new earrings from Rachel Jackson. I just love them!




I also wore my YG Maya Brenner necklace with my son's initial;


----------



## kate2828

Wearing my Rolex and a vintage diamond sapphire bracelet borrowed from my mother who claims it was owned by a Kennedy. (I don't know if this is true but it is beautiful!)


----------



## frick&frack

aerinha said:


> Not on this particular piece as the under side of the clips have three rather sharp points, I suppose as extra security so they didn't fall off during a Charleston lol, but they would leave dents if not holes in shoes.  I haven't worn them as clips for fear of damaging clothing.  But I have another duette that could, if I wanted, work on shoes as the under side is smooth.  I have worn its clips on a couple dresses.  The earrings are so tight they would work on shoes but they are fairly small.
> 
> Try searching Coro duettes if you want one.  My deco one is by Ciro, a London company, but Coro sort of invented the term duette and was a US company so there are a bunch of them around.


^oooooo...thanks for the tips [emoji7]





Pmrbfay said:


> @frick&frack and @cdtracing:  Silpada has a similar ring called "Tumbled Turquoise."  Several sellers have them on eBay [emoji4]


^thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Devdev123

My vintage heart shaped diamond ring... I don't know why i love this ring so much but when i saw it at auction i just had to buy it


----------



## SilverBen

Cheers to first day of spring break


----------



## Louish

SS Tiffany mini Daisy key on 16" chain & RG Swarovski studs


----------



## BPC

Very pretty Daisy key ^


----------



## BPC

I'm keeping it simple today - diamond studs, and .53ct pave band, that's all.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

kate2828 said:


> Wearing my Rolex and a vintage diamond sapphire bracelet borrowed from my mother who claims it was owned by a Kennedy. (I don't know if this is true but it is beautiful!)
> 
> View attachment 3627487



WOW, that is one of the prettiest bracelets I've ever seen! Wear it in good health ☺


----------



## CClovesbags




----------



## aerinha

1905 gold locket with tiny rose cut diamonds on her headpiece


----------



## cdtracing

It's a Ruby, Pearl, Diamond day for meetings.  Wearing the Ruby & Diamond bracelet DH gave me for Valentine's Day & a Pearl & Ruby ring, a birthstone combination of my birthstone & my son's.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> It's a Ruby, Pearl, Diamond day for meetings.  Wearing the Ruby & Diamond bracelet DH gave me for Valentine's Day & a Pearl & Ruby ring, a birthstone combination of my birthstone & my son's.
> 
> View attachment 3633506


Gorgeous bracelet!!!


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Gorgeous bracelet!!!



Thank you.  It was a surprise.  It's much prettier IRL.  The picture turned out a little blurry.


----------



## m76steve

Cavalier Girl said:


> I thought it would be fun to see what jewelry we wear each day.  I'm interested to see if we mostly stick to the same things, or do we mix it up.  I take it by spells.  Some weeks, I wear something different almost every day, and some weeks I wear the same thing day after day.....boring and lazy!
> 
> Today, I'm wearing jeans, a blue and white French sailor t-shirt with VCA turquoise 20 motif vintage, turquoise Ippolita hoop earrings, tgm Cape Cod Hermes watch, and ER w/eternity band.
> 
> How about you???


An answer to ur question, the ruby pendent, recently upgraded & appraised, but a favorite-steve...


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Steve, that's lovely!  I love pendants!  What is the stone at the bottom?


----------



## m76steve

Cavalier Girl said:


> Steve, that's lovely!  I love pendants!  What is the stone at the bottom?


This pendent is small, but carries POP! The rubies are certed untreated so they show very well & are mozambique origin, the bottom stone is a Brazilian paraiba tourmaline, VVS class & shows very well-thanku, steve-


----------



## frick&frack

aerinha said:


> 1905 gold locket with tiny rose cut diamonds on her headpiece


^just lovely!




cdtracing said:


> It's a Ruby, Pearl, Diamond day for meetings.  Wearing the Ruby & Diamond bracelet DH gave me for Valentine's Day & a Pearl & Ruby ring, a birthstone combination of my birthstone & my son's.


^STUNNING! I love the delicate design on the bracelet. What a fabulous Valentine's Day gift. I have a passion for pearl rings, & yours is gorgeous.


----------



## cdtracing

frick&frack said:


> STUNNING! I love the delicate design on the bracelet. What a fabulous Valentine's Day gift. I have a passion for pearl rings, & yours is gorgeous.



Thank you.  The bracelet was a complete surprise.  The ring sits up high but the pearl is recessed into the crown of the setting giving it  a good bit of protection.  I love wearing it.  I have a Tahitian pearl &  blue Sapphire ring that is dome shaped that I wear quite a bit as well.


----------



## frick&frack

cdtracing said:


> Thank you.  The bracelet was a complete surprise.  The ring sits up high but the pearl is recessed into the crown of the setting giving it  a good bit of protection.  I love wearing it.  I have a Tahitian pearl &  blue Sapphire ring that is dome shaped that I wear quite a bit as well.



I think your setting is beautiful. I like the way the pearl is nestled down in the setting. I'd love the see your Tahitian pearl ring if you remember to take a pic the next time you wear it. I love my pearl rings, but keeping the pearl protected is on my mind the entire time I'm wearing them. For that reason, I only wear them on short outings. There's really no way to avoid exposing the pearl (or setting it in a way that's protective) in a ring setting since it's round.


----------



## cdtracing

frick&frack said:


> I think your setting is beautiful. I like the way the pearl is nestled down in the setting. I'd love the see your Tahitian pearl ring if you remember to take a pic the next time you wear it. I love my pearl rings, but keeping the pearl protected is on my mind the entire time I'm wearing them. For that reason, I only wear them on short outings. There's really no way to avoid exposing the pearl (or setting it in a way that's protective) in a ring setting since it's round.



Here's a picture of the Tahitian & blue Sapphire ring I took this past summer.  The Sapphires are more blue IRL.  It looks like there's an imperfection on the top of the pearl but it's a reflection.  The pearl is about 9.5mm & has a flawless surface.  I've had this ring for years.


----------



## frick&frack

cdtracing said:


> Here's a picture of the Tahitian & blue Sapphire ring I took this past summer.  The Sapphires are more blue IRL.  It looks like there's an imperfection on the top of the pearl but it's a reflection.  The pearl is about 9.5mm & has a flawless surface.  I've had this ring for years.



Wow...that's beautiful! Again, I love the setting. The two settings remind me of each other. The style is very exotic; they show off their pearls to perfection. You've got a lot of the "oil slick" color in your pearl. I love that. Thanks for posting a pic for me.


----------



## cdtracing

frick&frack said:


> Wow...that's beautiful! Again, I love the setting. The two settings remind me of each other. The style is very exotic; they show off their pearls to perfection. You've got a lot of the "oil slick" color in your pearl. I love that. Thanks for posting a pic for me.



I had the opportunity to buy the same ring as the Tahitian but in yellow Sapphires & a Golden South Sea pear.  At the time, I could only justify buying one so I chose the Tahitian, but I'm kicking myself now for not buying both.  I hope that one day, the GSS pearl &  yellow Sapphire ring will pop up on a resale site or in a vintage, antique store.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Temple Saint Clair and my 10 Motif


----------



## Christofle

AntiqueShopper said:


> Temple Saint Clair and my 10 Motif



Those  temple st Clair earrings are gorgeous!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Christofle said:


> Those  temple st Clair earrings are gorgeous!


Thank you!  I got them at Saks Off Fifth.  I love a bargain!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!  I got them at Saks Off Fifth.  I love a bargain!



Awesome!!! Yes, I did see Saks Off Fifth had a great selection of jewelry at great prices...specifically from Temple St. Clair, Ippolita, Roberto Coin, etc!!!!

They look great on you!


----------



## oreo713

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!  I got them at Saks Off Fifth.  I love a bargain!


Which Off-Fifth do you shop in?  The one closest to me never carries earring like your beautiful ones!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

oreo713 said:


> Which Off-Fifth do you shop in?  The one closest to me never carries earring like your beautiful ones!!!


The one in Bergen County, NJ


----------



## AntiqueShopper

oreo713 said:


> Which Off-Fifth do you shop in?  The one closest to me never carries earring like your beautiful ones!!!


----------



## oreo713

AntiqueShopper said:


> The one in Bergen County, NJ


in Paramus?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

oreo713 said:


> in Paramus?


Yes. . . They also have Temple St. Clair on the website.


----------



## Christofle

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!  I got them at Saks Off Fifth.  I love a bargain!


----------



## oreo713

AntiqueShopper said:


> Yes. . . They also have Temple St. Clair on the website.


Thank you so much,  Your earrings are lovely, and the Alhambra....well, no word to describe it!


----------



## frick&frack

cdtracing said:


> I had the opportunity to buy the same ring as the Tahitian but in yellow Sapphires & a Golden South Sea pear.  At the time, I could only justify buying one so I chose the Tahitian, but I'm kicking myself now for not buying both.  I hope that one day, the GSS pearl &  yellow Sapphire ring will pop up on a resale site or in a vintage, antique store.



Oh I get it...the decision not to buy, the regret, all of it. I hope you find the yellow some day too.


----------



## cdtracing

AntiqueShopper said:


> Temple Saint Clair and my 10 Motif



I love the combination...just beautiful.  The Off Saks store by never has any earrings like those Temple Saint Clair.  Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## cdtracing

frick&frack said:


> Oh I get it...the decision not to buy, the regret, all of it. I hope you find the yellow some day too.



I keep searching but I may wind up taking the Tahitian Sapphire ring to my jeweler & see if she can recreate it with yellow Sapphires & a Golden SS in yellow gold.  At least I'll know what the cost will be.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

cdtracing said:


> I love the combination...just beautiful.  The Off Saks store by never has any earrings like those Temple Saint Clair.  Those are gorgeous!!



My earrings are online at Saks Off Fifth now.  However I paid way less for them.  They cost me less than a $1000 about 2 years ago.  They went on clearance (guess the company thought they were out of stock).  I was lucky to get them at that price.


----------



## J.A.N.

Louis Vuitton inclusion bangle [emoji255]


----------



## Roseguard

Pandora vintage allure set






ELSA PERETTI®
Diamonds by the Yard® Platinum Bracelet


----------



## Docjeun

Nothing at all today, just staying inside and lazing around


----------



## Docjeun

cdtracing said:


> Pulling some things from my collection that I haven't worn in a long time....Tri color diamonds (natural yellow, champagne, & white) set in Tri color gold (yellow, rose, & white) earrings & pendant.  I put the pendant on a rose gold chain.  Picture don't do this set justice.
> 
> View attachment 3625490


Love those, so dainty and feminine


----------



## aerinha

Victorian mourning bracelet made of real tortoise shell and sterling. The bird is a Phoenix meant to symbolize rebirth - I just thought it was pretty when I bought it


----------



## frick&frack

aerinha said:


> Victorian mourning bracelet made of real tortoise shell and sterling. The bird is a Phoenix meant to symbolize rebirth - I just thought it was pretty when I bought it



I. Am. Dying. That's amazing! REAL tortoise plus all that silverwork?  [emoji7] I seriously covet that bracelet.


----------



## aerinha

frick&frack said:


> I. Am. Dying. That's amazing! REAL tortoise plus all that silverwork?  [emoji7] I seriously covet that bracelet.



Real tortoise.  It was my first and only real tortoise pieces and was 't quite what I expected.  Very light, feels like a finger nail and fragile feeling too.


----------



## Ellapretty

My Bulova Diamond Chronograph watch, Pandora bangle and Tiffany bead bracelet:


----------



## leechiyong

Ellapretty said:


> My Bulova Diamond Chronograph watch, Pandora bangle and Tiffany bead bracelet:


Lovely pieces and gorgeous photo!


----------



## cdtracing

Not much today. Doing some serious packing up my son's house for a move so it's just diamond studs today, no rings, bracelets, or necklace.


----------



## Docjeun

Still sick and in bed, it's been a month, so nothing at all again today.


----------



## BPC

I've only been wearing my diamond studs, and wedding ring as of late.


----------



## oreo713

Trulyadiva said:


> Still sick and in bed, it's been a month, so nothing at all again today.


Hope you're feeling better soon!  WOW....a month is quite a long time.


----------



## baglici0us

My new Gucci ring!


----------



## aerinha

1930s Soviet made ring of rose gold with rubies and diamonds. Ignore how red my hand is, it is freezing in my office


----------



## SilverBen

Been cramming for an exam today and keep getting distracted by the sparkles [emoji23] maybe I should remove all my jewelry when I really need to focus lol


----------



## Docjeun

oreo713 said:


> Hope you're feeling better soon!  WOW....a month is quite a long time.


Thank you , went out for the first time today.


----------



## aerinha

1940s carved emerald with three European cut diamonds. Very annoyed, was in a rush and forget my necklace this morning.


----------



## Docjeun

One of my favorite colors in just about anything.


----------



## Docjeun

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Been cramming for an exam today and keep getting distracted by the sparkles [emoji23] maybe I should remove all my jewelry when I really need to focus lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643353


Good idea, also when you are driving...lol, I find that hard at times when I am wearing my favorites.


----------



## aerinha

Turns out it was lucky I forgot my necklace because this little guy arrived at work and now I can wear him. He is doubly special as I had him custom made to represent a charm in a childhood book I liked and he is made of 4,000-40,000 year old mammoth Ivory from Alaska


----------



## suchi

Sterling silver and marcasite fun dragon ring. Thinking of naming it dracaris


----------



## frick&frack

aerinha said:


> 1940s carved emerald with three European cut diamonds. Very annoyed, was in a rush and forget my necklace this morning.



Gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## aerinha

Kingman turquoise ring


----------



## liliBuo

An old childhood gift, can't believe it still fits, its a link bracelet with little charms


----------



## BenLovesLV

I love to see so many different jewelry looks on everybody! Here's my contribution.

Left hand: BMW watch, Botega Veneta Intrecciato cuff, Tag Heuer stainless steel and white ceramic ring with a diamond;
Right hand: Balenciaga palladium plated metal studded cuff, Tag Heuer stainless steel and black ceramic ring with a diamond, Hermès wide sterling silver Collier-de-chien ring.


----------



## BenLovesLV

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Been cramming for an exam today and keep getting distracted by the sparkles [emoji23] maybe I should remove all my jewelry when I really need to focus lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643353



Gotta love some sparkles to litterally brighten your mind! Especially your tennis bracelet. Good luck with your exam!


----------



## frick&frack

BenLovesLV said:


> I love to see so many different jewelry looks on everybody! Here's my contribution.
> 
> Left hand: BMW watch, Botega Veneta Intrecciato cuff, Tag Heuer stainless steel and white ceramic ring with a diamond;
> Right hand: Balenciaga palladium plated metal studded cuff, Tag Heuer stainless steel and black ceramic ring with a diamond, Hermès wide sterling silver Collier-de-chien ring.



The bracelet on your right wrist is EXTREMELY cool!


----------



## BenLovesLV

frick&frack said:


> The bracelet on your right wrist is EXTREMELY cool!


Thanks frick&frack, I was looking for some nice vintage jewelry on Vestiaire Collective when I found this stunning statement piece and I just had to pick it up, haha!


----------



## aerinha

Circa 1915 freshwater pearl and amethyst briolette necklace


----------



## frick&frack

aerinha said:


> Circa 1915 freshwater pearl and amethyst briolette necklace



Edwardian glory [emoji7]


----------



## suchi

aerinha said:


> Circa 1915 freshwater pearl and amethyst briolette necklace
> 
> View attachment 3658798


So pretty!


----------



## Louish

SS Rolex Datejust & RG diamond bezel pendant


----------



## FairGrape

Custom made design. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Louish

I really need some everyday rose gold studs to wear with my new pendant. My bezel diamond ones look a bit silly now. Too much like a matching set


----------



## Louish

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Been cramming for an exam today and keep getting distracted by the sparkles [emoji23] maybe I should remove all my jewelry when I really need to focus lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3643353



Would you mind telling me more about your eye bracelet? It's really beautiful. Do you have more photos?


----------



## Simplyput

Bracelet marked 14k gold, not sure of the stones been told Aquamarine, topaz or jade. Purchased from estate sale, so I will need to take to jeweler to confirm

My first Krementz piece, a necklace with a byzantine design marked 925 and italy.


----------



## terri w

Rings from my husband and my J12.


----------



## Canturi lover

Simplyput said:


> View attachment 3664210
> 
> 
> Bracelet marked 14k gold, not sure of the stones been told Aquamarine, topaz or jade. Purchased from estate sale, so I will need to take to jeweler to confirm
> 
> My first Krementz piece, a necklace with a byzantine design marked 925 and italy.
> View attachment 3664225



Beautiful pieces. I especially love the bracelet.


----------



## Simplyput

Canturi lover said:


> Beautiful pieces. I especially love the bracelet.


Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Nymf

Weird picture but I kind of like it


----------



## aerinha

Late teens early 20s platinum and diamond negligee necklace. Two big diamonds are European cuts, rest are rose cuts






And my Pandora dahlia ring with my Easter:spring bracelet.


----------



## restricter

Feeling proud as a peacock with my lucky Temple St Clair pieces.  It's an important day and I needed power jewelry.


----------



## Newchanel

My new and biggest earrings. (Trying to take a nice shot with my phone.. haha)


----------



## kate2828

Wearing these today. [emoji175]pink love and double tour.


----------



## Canturi lover

restricter said:


> Feeling proud as a peacock with my lucky Temple St Clair pieces.  It's an important day and I needed power jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3665240



Your jewellery is beautiful. I hope the day went well [emoji4]


----------



## Canturi lover

Newchanel said:


> My new and biggest earrings. (Trying to take a nice shot with my phone.. haha)
> 
> View attachment 3665361



Amazing. Do you have any mod shots?


----------



## restricter

Canturi lover said:


> Your jewellery is beautiful. I hope the day went well [emoji4]



It did.  Thanks so much!


----------



## leechiyong

Wedding set, tulip ring, Chopard Happy Icons bracelet with pink sapphire, and my (not pictured) Gjenmi x Herimajination diamond necklace:


----------



## Louish




----------



## Bambieee

DELETED.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Going to a party ☺️


----------



## Louish

Rose gold diamond bezel pendant & 4mm rose gold ball studs


----------



## Louish




----------



## Roseguard

DBTY & swavorski ring


----------



## Louish

Doing some layering today. SS T&Co small Daisy key (18") & RG bezel diamond pendant  (16")


----------



## mrs moulds

[Aquamarine and diamond earrings set in White Gold. 


ATTACH=full]3671220[/ATTACH]


----------



## frick&frack

mrs moulds said:


> Aquamarine and diamond earrings set in White Gold.



Lovely! [emoji7]


----------



## mrs moulds

frick&frack said:


> Lovely! [emoji7]



Thank you my other Jewelry guru! [emoji173]


----------



## TinaRek

Love that Tif. pendant, always wanted one.


----------



## cmars

Louish said:


> Doing some layering today. SS T&Co small Daisy key (18") & RG bezel diamond pendant  (16")
> 
> View attachment 3671110
> View attachment 3671111


Love the diamond pendant!
Im wearing this key today layered with pearls.


----------



## nancyrobert2011

I am wearing my freshwater pearl earrings, my promise ring (blue topaz with small diamond chips), and my diamond cross.


----------



## Louish

cmars said:


> Love the diamond pendant!
> Im wearing this key today layered with pearls.



Thank you! It was custom made for me using an old diamond I had. The Daisy key is so versatile


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My new Tiffany Yellow Diamond and my Cartier Love (had it for 4 years).


----------



## suchi

AntiqueShopper said:


> My new Tiffany Yellow Diamond and my Cartier Love (had it for 4 years).


Your ring is gorgeous! And congratulations!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

suchi said:


> Your ring is gorgeous! And congratulations!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## udalrike

Hoops with two real jade pendants (not dyed):


----------



## Louish

AntiqueShopper said:


> My new Tiffany Yellow Diamond and my Cartier Love (had it for 4 years).



Perfect combination


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Louish said:


> Perfect combination


Thank you sooo much!


----------



## Roseguard

DBTY & swavorski rose gold pendant


----------



## ChocoAvantGarde

YG Love bangle
YG Love wedding band
My e-ring and wedding band
2 7mm Yurman cable bracelets, 1 gold X, 1 faceted onyx cap
YG ball earrings I bought from Groupon 
FitBit blaze lol


----------



## SilverBen

Lots going on today, snapped a quick pic!


----------



## Louish

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Lots going on today, snapped a quick pic!
> View attachment 3677704



Wow stunning! I'm really considering a diamond evil eye bracelet but my style is more vintage. Would it look odd?


----------



## Louish

Took my son swimming for the first time today so left most of my jewellery at home. Just wore my platinum diamond wedding ring and platinum green diamond eternity ring


----------



## NikkyHawaii

I had a casual day and just wore my Michael Kors watch and pandora bangle


----------



## AntiqueShopper

EP Mesh and my bit of sunshine


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Been feeling very sentimental lately. So I am wearing pieces that have a special meaning to me [emoji4]


----------



## Joule

Cyanide Rose said:


> Been feeling very sentimental lately. So I am wearing pieces that have a special meaning to me [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679787
> View attachment 3679788
> View attachment 3679789
> View attachment 3679791


They're all beautiful, but that pendant! Just stunning. I love pieces with special meaning.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Joule said:


> They're all beautiful, but that pendant! Just stunning. I love pieces with special meaning.



Thanks so much Joule [emoji4] It used to be a pin, but I never wore it. So I got it made into a pendant and now I get to wear it so much more [emoji5]


----------



## Newchanel

Canturi lover said:


> Amazing. Do you have any mod shots?






Here you are. Not very good photo but I tried...


----------



## SilverBen

Louish said:


> Wow stunning! I'm really considering a diamond evil eye bracelet but my style is more vintage. Would it look odd?



Thanks Louish! And I don't think it would look odd, I guess it just depends what the actual bracelet you find looks like, there are so many variations that there is probably one that would suit you. I do know that Sydney Evan has some interesting takes on the evil eye so you may want to check those out!


----------



## aerinha

Cyanide Rose said:


> Been feeling very sentimental lately. So I am wearing pieces that have a special meaning to me [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679787
> View attachment 3679788
> View attachment 3679789
> View attachment 3679791


Love the deco Ruby ring!


----------



## aerinha

Tanzanite day


----------



## loogirl

n

Wearing these whisper bands in rose gold, yellow gold and white gold from Brilliant Earth in lieu of wedding set or eternity bands.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Jazzing it up with my Tiffany Jazz Pendant


----------



## BenLovesLV

Balenciaga palladium plated metal studded cuff, Bottega Veneta sterling silver intrecciato cuff, eternity ring in platinum with baguette cut diamonds. Excuse the special setting, I was at a friend's house in the bathroom during a party and I liked the lighting (sort of), haha!


----------



## BenLovesLV

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Lots going on today, snapped a quick pic!
> View attachment 3677704


Love the combination!


----------



## BenLovesLV

Cyanide Rose said:


> Been feeling very sentimental lately. So I am wearing pieces that have a special meaning to me [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679787
> View attachment 3679788
> View attachment 3679789
> View attachment 3679791


I adore the tennis bracelet.


----------



## Roseguard

Pandora bracelets


----------



## BenLovesLV

Roseguard said:


> Pandora bracelets


Nice stack!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

BenLovesLV said:


> I adore the tennis bracelet.



Thank you so much! You have some pretty amazing pieces [emoji4]


----------



## Simplyput

A lil' gold and silver. Excuse the pic of my blurry Gucci watch.


----------



## Simplyput

14k gold earrings


----------



## xkneehighz




----------



## Perli

These are gorgeous! Have to check them in my local store. Are these the bracelets with stones on one side and enamel on the other side?


----------



## Perli

Roseguard said:


> Pandora bracelets



Sorry, forgot to quote!


----------



## Canturi lover

xkneehighz said:


> View attachment 3686704



Hi. Lovely stack. Can you tell me what the top bangle is ie, the one furthest from your hand. TIA.


----------



## aerinha

Egyptian revival locket circa 1920s. It came to me missing its bail and to my annoyance the jeweler cleaned 90 years of patina off it without asking after adding the bail. 




And my Rolex  Datejust circa late 70s-early 80s.  I don't wear it daily and gave up on setting the date


----------



## Theren

Since I'm almost 8 months pregnant and my ring doesnt fit anymore.. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And...


----------



## Cyanide Rose

aerinha said:


> Egyptian revival locket circa 1920s. It came to me missing its bail and to my annoyance the jeweler cleaned 90 years of patina off it without asking after adding the bail.
> 
> View attachment 3687267
> 
> 
> And my Rolex  Datejust circa late 70s-early 80s.  I don't wear it daily and gave up on setting the date
> View attachment 3687268



This happened to me too [emoji36] Why don't they ask first?!! They make you fill out a form at my jeweler. I told him I was not happy at all. It won't happen again. I can see why you were upset.


----------



## aerinha

Victorian emerald pendant 



This arrived in mail today. Early 1800s pendant on a later modern chain


----------



## cdtracing

Had to appear in court this morning as a witness so I wore my multi color Tahitian strand, Tahtian drops, & Tahitian & Sapphire ring.


----------



## Louish

loogirl said:


> View attachment 3682701
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n
> 
> Wearing these whisper bands in rose gold, yellow gold and white gold from Brilliant Earth in lieu of wedding set or eternity bands.



Lovely. Do you have a mod shot?


----------



## Roseguard

Today is pandora day


----------



## frick&frack

cdtracing said:


> Had to appear in court this morning as a witness so I wore my multi color Tahitian strand, Tahtian drops, & Tahitian & Sapphire ring.



Oh that ring [emoji7]


----------



## Hurrem1001

Roseguard said:


> Today is pandora day


Love your jewellery. It's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## cdtracing

frick&frack said:


> Oh that ring [emoji7]



Yes it is a favorite of mine!!


----------



## missD

My daughter's name.


----------



## Louish

missD said:


> View attachment 3689967
> 
> My daughter's name.



That is seriously cute


----------



## Simplyput

Roseguard said:


> Today is pandora day






Yes ma'am. It is.[emoji7]


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Gucci watch in ss with MOP dial and diamond markers, wedding set, YG three stone diamond RHR and these sparkly little beauties that I bought recently - they are approx .30 ttcw set in 18k yellow gold. I wanted a pair of YG diamond huggies for ages and my jeweller had just got these in, so I grabbed them! They sit nice and close to the ear and I like the fact that with the double row of diamonds and milgrain effect (not visible on my lousy photo) they are a little bit different.


----------



## Lilian Hui

This set that I just got last week!


----------



## Louish

Lilian Hui said:


> This set that I just got last week!



Wowzer. Can you tell us more about it?


----------



## Louish

Today I wore my staples: RG diamond bezel pendant, SS Rolex Datejust w/diamond markers, diamond wedding ring, green diamond eternity ring. But for earrings I worse my YG pearl studs! I haven't worn them all year! Was nice to get them out of my jewellery box


----------



## Lilian Hui

Louish said:


> Wowzer. Can you tell us more about it?


Hihi! The centre stone is a 1.33ct D colour, VVS1 set in 14k yellow gold - my previous setting was in 18k and I couldn't stand it...  Way too yellow! 
Here is a before and after


----------



## skyqueen

BenLovesLV said:


> View attachment 3683209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga palladium plated metal studded cuff, Bottega Veneta sterling silver intrecciato cuff, eternity ring in platinum with baguette cut diamonds. Excuse the special setting, I was at a friend's house in the bathroom during a party and I liked the lighting (sort of), haha!


I want that baguette cut eternity band...and I don't even wear rings anymore!


----------



## cocolv

2 LV bracelets
Nice & casual [emoji4]


----------



## Pmrbfay

Sterling and CZ's today. Brighton, Silpada, Michele watch, and some no-name brands.


----------



## aerinha

Late Georgian paste and pearl pendant on modern velvet choker. It is completely jointed


----------



## kikikaboom

Dinh Van Spiral rings (RG, WG with diamonds)

Redline Paris Solitaire Bracelet
Cartier Love Bracelet YG
Hermès Médor watch


----------



## frick&frack

aerinha said:


> Late Georgian paste and pearl pendant on modern velvet choker. It is completely jointed



Awesome! That bow [emoji7]


----------



## AntiqueShopper

A Tiffany Day - Peretti Charm Bracelet, Yellow Diamond Ring, Pink Sapphire Pendant, E-Ring and wedding band - also Cartier Love Bracelet and Diamond studs


----------



## Louish

Of to a wedding today.

SS Rolex Datejust w/diamond markers, gold heart bracelet (which I happened to wear at my own wedding!), wedding ring, green diamond eternity ring:



Gold cuff from Oliver Bonas:



Gold statement necklace from Accessorize:


----------



## Pmrbfay

Blessings in Disguise, Catherine Popesco, gold bangle.


----------



## lazyfoxie

I love stacking up my silver charm bracelet collection. A simple ring and a good Swiss watch that I'm never tired of putting on everyday.


----------



## sammytheMUA

My every day jewelry:
Oval diamond engagement ring, 2ctw diamond tennis bracelet, 6 stone halo diamond RHR, .44 round diamond pendant, and David Yurman bracelet.


----------



## Joule

Mikimoto studs and wedding band.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Love my pendant


----------



## Pmrbfay

Freshwater pearl strands; David Yurman chains;  Majorca pearl drop; thin CZ bangle.


----------



## leechiyong

J. Crew cuff and Chocolate and Steel "Loved" necklace in partnership with One Simple Wish on my Bulgari card case:


----------



## Selenia4

My new Cartier bracelets from my DH.


----------



## cafecreme15

Only diamond stud earrings


----------



## Joule

Had to get up early today, so I couldn't try any harder than this.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

A little layering. Eddie Borgo and my new evil eye bracelet.


----------



## cdtracing

Simple gold hoops &  diamond studs & watch.  Working outside & with the heat, too much sweat for jewelry.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Joule said:


> Had to get up early today, so I couldn't try any harder than this.



Beautiful earrings and I [emoji173]️ your wedding band. It's TDF!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3700700
> 
> Freshwater pearl strands; David Yurman chains;  Majorca pearl drop; thin CZ bangle.



You look so glamorous, love the layering [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

sammytheMUA said:


> View attachment 3700521
> 
> Love my pendant



What a beautiful little gem you have there. It's the perfect size and it really pops. It's a great piece [emoji4]


----------



## Joule

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful earrings and I [emoji173]️ your wedding band. It's TDF!


----------



## aerinha

Amethyst geode ring I got off Etsy a few years back.


----------



## Pmrbfay

#blessingsindisguise #wearyourblessings #jamjewels #barse


----------



## Pmrbfay

Thanks! @Cyanide Rose [emoji4]


----------



## artdou Design

[QUOTE =“lovely_bag，post：19164584，member：165667”] 这个和那个：

粉红色蓝宝石钻石/白金镶嵌和黄色施华洛世奇弹力手链

（apologies，我不能删除字体中的下划线：凉：）
[/引用]
NIce


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Pmrbfay said:


> Thanks! @Cyanide Rose [emoji4]



Your welcome [emoji4]


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Yesterday I was wearing my gold Peretti Starfish which I haven't worn in years.


----------



## Cams

Kailis Australian south sea pearl earrings. Chanel necklace.


----------



## Bambieee

Same little gold hoops, moissy earrings and my name necklace.


----------



## Linz2222

Joule said:


> Mikimoto studs and wedding band.


Diamond studs and diamond eternity band


----------



## mrs moulds

Mother's Day Gift!  White and Blue Sapphires set in White Gold...


----------



## Shelovesbling

Wow.


----------



## leechiyong

Wedding set, tulip ring, Chopard bracelet, and my new tiny whistle necklace (pictured), a gift from DH:


----------



## Louish

Diamond Dazed said:


> A little layering. Eddie Borgo and my new evil eye bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702525



Really lovely. I'm really liking evil eye bracelets at the moment 



leechiyong said:


> Wedding set, tulip ring, Chopard bracelet, and my new tiny whistle necklace (pictured), a gift from DH:
> View attachment 3707541


Love the necklace! Does the whistle symbolise anything?


----------



## leechiyong

Louish said:


> Love the necklace! Does the whistle symbolise anything?


Thank you!  

Not really.  I just love miniatures and it's somewhat functional; it's really effective at getting my dogs' attention.


----------



## Louish

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Not really.  I just love miniatures and it's somewhat functional; it's really effective at getting my dogs' attention.



Haha brilliant


----------



## J.A.N.

This is the jewellery I wear everyday 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Chanel,Chopard,Gucci and Hermes.


----------



## frick&frack

mrs moulds said:


> View attachment 3706747
> 
> 
> Mother's Day Gift!  White and Blue Sapphires set in White Gold...



Happy Mother's Day to YOU! WOW!!! That's a looker [emoji7][emoji175][emoji122][emoji178]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

J.A.N. said:


> This is the jewellery I wear everyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708451
> View attachment 3708453
> View attachment 3708454
> View attachment 3708455
> 
> 
> Chanel,Chopard,Gucci and Hermes.



I love your pieces. The chopard bracelet is TDF! Although I don't think I could pull it off personally, I really like to see layered necklaces. They look so nice on you. The Gucci necklace, reminds me of the bold pieces in the 80's/ early 90's. It's a great piece!


----------



## Addicted to bags

This is the jewelry I wear most days plus diamond ear studs. I am addicted to bags but jewelry is my first love


----------



## Snowflake17

I'm having a home day today so I'm wearing casual clothes and just one piece of jewellery that I always wear which was my nans gold diamond ring, I feel strange not wearing it!


----------



## Joule

9.7mm chocolate Tahitian studs, wedding band, and a Band-Aid on my right index finger (I am a klutz).


----------



## skyqueen

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3709219
> 
> 
> This is the jewelry I wear most days plus diamond ear studs. I am addicted to bags but jewelry is my first love


Love you mixed/matched YG and WG!


----------



## frick&frack

Addicted to bags said:


> This is the jewelry I wear most days plus diamond ear studs. I am addicted to bags but jewelry is my first love



LOVE your wedding stack & your Cartier Ballon! I really love the play on circles with your ring stack.


----------



## Nymf

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3709219
> 
> 
> This is the jewelry I wear most days plus diamond ear studs. I am addicted to bags but jewelry is my first love



Where did you get the bangle?


----------



## sammytheMUA

My everyday jewelry while we are vacationing in Napa Valley. Not pictured is my David Yurman classic cable bracelet.


----------



## wee drop o bush

sammytheMUA said:


> My everyday jewelry while we are vacationing in Napa Valley. Not pictured is my David Yurman classic cable bracelet.
> View attachment 3710878
> View attachment 3710879


----------



## wee drop o bush

My 18K Burmese Ruby and Diamond ring, my wedding ring and my two tone Pandora bracelet


----------



## Canturi lover

wee drop o bush said:


> My 18K Burmese Ruby and Diamond ring, my wedding ring and my two tone Pandora bracelet
> View attachment 3710935



I love your Ruby ring [emoji173]️


----------



## wee drop o bush

Canturi lover said:


> I love your Ruby ring [emoji173]️


Thank you, here are better photos of it. Rubies are hard to capture


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> Love you mixed/matched YG and WG!


Thank you but it's actually rg. I was in an store with bad lighting when I took it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

frick&frack said:


> LOVE your wedding stack & your Cartier Ballon! I really love the play on circles with your ring stack.


Thank you frick&frack. You caught my circle or round theme


----------



## Addicted to bags

Nymf said:


> Where did you get the bangle?


Which bangle? Do you mean the white gold one with the diamonds? I had my jeweler make it for me. I owned a yg bracelet that I didn't like anymore and asked my jeweler to reset it in something more me. She knows my taste 100%.


----------



## Nymf

T


Addicted to bags said:


> Which bangle? Do you mean the white gold one with the diamonds? I had my jeweler make it for me. I owned a yg bracelet that I didn't like anymore and asked my jeweler to reset it in something more me. She knows my taste 100%.


 yes the diamond white gold one- how many cts is it please? It's lovely!


----------



## remainsilly

https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/tsc-mod-shot-18-inch-length-jpg.3711660/
Received gift--
Temple St. Clair 18k piccolo tolomeo(moonstone & diamond) pendant & 18-20" extender ball chain.
Wearing at 18", so little temple charm dangles back of neck.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Nymf said:


> T
> yes the diamond white gold one- how many cts is it please? It's lovely!


Thank you, I believe it was around 3.00 to 3.25 cts.


----------



## chessmont

Stephen Dweck necklace. Have a lot of his jewelry for a good 15-20 years I really should wear it


----------



## frick&frack

chessmont said:


> Stephen Dweck necklace. Have a lot of his jewelry for a good 15-20 years I really should wear it



Stunning! [emoji7]

If you don't start wearing it, you have to send the pieces to me. Hehe


----------



## chessmont

Haha


----------



## chessmont

chessmont said:


> Haha


I have his larger chunkier stuff from the 90s.  He then went delicate for awhile and I had no interest.  This one is at least 17-20 years old .  It might be signed and dated but I can't get it off right now.  I even got invited to a lunch with him at Neiman Marcus a good 20 years ago it was fun and he signed my pieces on the back.


----------



## frick&frack

chessmont said:


> I have his larger chunkier stuff from the 90s.  He then went delicate for awhile and I had no interest.  This one is at least 17-20 years old .  It might be signed and dated but I can't get it off right now.  I even got invited to a lunch with him at Neiman Marcus a good 20 years ago it was fun and he signed my pieces on the back.



I love statement pieces. The geode slices in this necklace are gorgeous. Please post pics when you wear more from your collection.


----------



## oreo713

chessmont said:


> I have his larger chunkier stuff from the 90s.  He then went delicate for awhile and I had no interest.  This one is at least 17-20 years old .  It might be signed and dated but I can't get it off right now.  I even got invited to a lunch with him at Neiman Marcus a good 20 years ago it was fun and he signed my pieces on the back.


Hi Chessmont!  I too love the older Dweck pieces.  I just recently found one of mine from..hmmmmmmmmmm  must be the 80's.  I eve found the handwritte OOAK Dweck label.  I will take a picture later when I trek upstairs.  Its a carved jasper pendant with a sterling salamander attached on top, on a silver chain.  I remember purchasing it at Saks Fifth flagship store on 5th Ave along with some early Robert Lee Morris pieces chains, earrings, rings (some still with the tags on them!!)
.  I don't know what to do with them, they are a bit heavy for my arthritic neck.


----------



## oreo713

chessmont said:


> Stephen Dweck necklace. Have a lot of his jewelry for a good 15-20 years I really should wear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712846


This statement piece is to die for......absolutely stunning!


----------



## chessmont

Thank you


----------



## Louish




----------



## terri w

My dear watch. Only one I have and I love it. Bought it in 2009 and it's still going strong!


----------



## loveydovey35

Rag and Bone blazer with a silk v neck cami, J crew pants, and my new necklaces from Parpala Jewelry, just love that I can layer or wear alone.


----------



## suchi

A very heavy sterling silver tibetian design silver bangle.


----------



## Louish

Wearing minimal jewellery today. SS Rolex Datejust, wedding ring, eternity ring, RG diamond pendant


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> View attachment 3706747
> 
> 
> Mother's Day Gift!  White and Blue Sapphires set in White Gold...





frick&frack said:


> Happy Mother's Day to YOU! WOW!!! That's a looker [emoji7][emoji175][emoji122][emoji178]


I agree with Frick...WOW!
Not everyone can wear a statement ring but this one looks fabulous on your finger. The fingers, the nails...perfect!
Enjoy, dearheart!


----------



## skyqueen

remainsilly said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/tsc-mod-shot-18-inch-length-jpg.3711660/
> Received gift--
> Temple St. Clair 18k piccolo tolomeo(moonstone & diamond) pendant & 18-20" extender ball chain.
> Wearing at 18", so little temple charm dangles back of neck.


Love this!


----------



## Joule

Grey skies. Thought I'd match.


----------



## frick&frack

suchi said:


> A very heavy sterling silver tibetian design silver bangle.



LOVE this! Very cool [emoji106]


----------



## frick&frack

Louish said:


> Wearing minimal jewellery today. SS Rolex Datejust, wedding ring, eternity ring, RG diamond pendant



Your dainty ring stack is lovely!


----------



## suchi

frick&frack said:


> LOVE this! Very cool [emoji106]


Thanks frick&frack


----------



## suchi

Today a sterling snake dangly earring. This was exposed to air and have developed a nice patina


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> Grey skies. Thought I'd match.


Very pretty. I love your band too.


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> A very heavy sterling silver tibetian design silver bangle.


WOW.

I mean, WOW.


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> WOW.
> 
> I mean, WOW.


Thanks Joule  I love browsing in an old small tibetian shop. All my silver is from there (except Pandora bracelet)


----------



## Louish

frick&frack said:


> Your dainty ring stack is lovely!



Thank you!


----------



## Louish

Making up for yesterday! Lots of jewellery today.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Keeping it simple with my .14 DBTY in 18k, .25 sterling Sprinkle Necklace and rose gold Picasso Hammered Hoops size small - all Tiffany


----------



## Louish

AntiqueShopper said:


> Keeping it simple with my .14 DBTY in 18k, .25 sterling Sprinkle Necklace and rose gold Picasso Hammered Hoops size small - all Tiffany



I love your layered DBTYs. That's how I prefer to wear mine too


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Louish said:


> I love your layered DBTYs. That's how I prefer to wear mine too


I think they look the best layered.


----------



## PursePassionLV

xkneehighz said:


> View attachment 3686704



That LV bracelet! [emoji177]


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Vintage sterling heart "ID" bracelet.


----------



## suchi

Vermeil over sterling earrings and small lapiz stones


----------



## suchi

Today kasumi earrings


----------



## aerinha

Rose gold and platinum topped USSR made ring with diamonds and rubies late 30s to 1940s




Rose gold and enamel pendant from my last trip to Florence, Italy (not an antique).


----------



## kate2828

Sharing my new rockstud with love cuff [emoji175]


----------



## Sandybeach814

My push present


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sandybeach814 said:


> My push present
> View attachment 3723202


Nice! Looks like you 'pushed' two out by the size of that beauty, lol


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Sandybeach814 said:


> My push present
> View attachment 3723202


Beautiful how many cts?


----------



## suchi

All sterling silver. Bangle and earrings.


----------



## Joule

First time I've worn these in quite a while.


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> First time I've worn these in quite a while.


I love your band. Is it a single ring or 3 rings?


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> I love your band. Is it a single ring or 3 rings?


Thank you, I love it too! It's a single ring. Anything more would be in the way of my work, but it's substantial enough to know I haven't forgotten to put it on in the morning.


----------



## Cams

Wearing my Tanzanite set all the WA from South Africa.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Amber bangle [emoji4] (finally found one, I have been looking for a while)


----------



## aerinha

Teal Maine tourmaline ring




Vintage Camphor glass and diamond pendant in white gold.


----------



## Sandybeach814

Addicted to bags said:


> Nice! Looks like you 'pushed' two out by the size of that beauty, lol



Thanks dear. I did indeed pushed two beautiful daughters out for this gift lol [emoji23]


----------



## Sandybeach814

tua said:


> Beautiful how many cts?



It's 5.5 carat [emoji4]


----------



## chessmont

Modern take on a Native American squash blossom necklace


----------



## BenLovesLV

skyqueen said:


> I want that baguette cut eternity band...and I don't even wear rings anymore!


Thank you, it is one of my coveted pieces !


----------



## BenLovesLV

kikikaboom said:


> View attachment 3695865
> 
> 
> Dinh Van Spiral rings (RG, WG with diamonds)
> 
> Redline Paris Solitaire Bracelet
> Cartier Love Bracelet YG
> Hermès Médor watch


I love the Médor watch !


----------



## BenLovesLV

chessmont said:


> Stephen Dweck necklace. Have a lot of his jewelry for a good 15-20 years I really should wear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3712846


You should, I really like his chunky pieces!


----------



## BenLovesLV

Hermès CDC ring, Tag Heuer black ceramic ring and asscher cut tennis bracelet.


----------



## skyqueen

BenLovesLV said:


> Thank you, it is one of my coveted pieces !





BenLovesLV said:


> View attachment 3730488
> 
> Hermès CDC ring, Tag Heuer black ceramic ring and asscher cut tennis bracelet.


I'll take the bracelet, too


----------



## BenLovesLV

skyqueen said:


> I'll take the bracelet, too


Thank you, I have only worn it two or three times since I acquired it, but lately I decided to just wear it more. It is a shame to let things collect dust in a dark vault.


----------



## skyqueen

BenLovesLV said:


> Thank you, I have only worn it two or three times since I acquired it, but lately I decided to just wear it more. It is a shame to let things collect dust in a dark vault.


Absolutely, Ben! Of course you could always let me wear it...I guarantee it won't go to waste!


----------



## BenLovesLV

skyqueen said:


> Absolutely, Ben! Of course you could always let me wear it...I guarantee it won't go to waste!


Hmm, let me think about it  . I guess I have to wear it myself first for the first upcoming 100 years and after that I might change my mind ...


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I'll take the bracelet, too


I'll share it with you, SQ!!!


----------



## Sandybeach814

My MIL's gifts for giving her two granddaughters. A 12 carat diamond tennis bracelet & a 6 carat diamond bangle. To be fair she asked me to pick one but I couldn't make up my mind so she ended up giving me both lol.


----------



## BenLovesLV

Sandybeach814 said:


> View attachment 3734455
> 
> My MIL's gifts for giving her two granddaughters. A 12 carat diamond tennis bracelet & a 6 carat diamond bangle. To be fair she asked me to pick one but I couldn't make up my mind so she ended up giving me both lol.



Stunning pieces   !


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sandybeach814 said:


> View attachment 3734455
> 
> My MIL's gifts for giving her two granddaughters. A 12 carat diamond tennis bracelet & a 6 carat diamond bangle. To be fair she asked me to pick one but I couldn't make up my mind so she ended up giving me both lol.


Gorgeous! I love diamonds too, you can't have too many, lol


----------



## vanilla_addict

Sandybeach814 said:


> View attachment 3734455
> 
> My MIL's gifts for giving her two granddaughters. A 12 carat diamond tennis bracelet & a 6 carat diamond bangle. To be fair she asked me to pick one but I couldn't make up my mind so she ended up giving me both lol.


Bless her!! They are stunning  wear them in best of health


----------



## Myluvmaya

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3709219
> 
> 
> This is the jewelry I wear most days plus diamond ear studs. I am addicted to bags but jewelry is my first love



Girl you need bodyguards! [emoji177]


----------



## Cams

Today 
Tiffany small and large beads bracelet 
Rolex
Wedding set 
Ruby ring 
Ruby small studs


----------



## suchi

Small diamond studs and 3 yg thin bangles, stacked. A silver and opal ring.


----------



## Louish

Nothing today because I'm going swimming!


----------



## Cams

Today 
Marc Jacobs button earrings
Necklace gold nugget
Tifanny heart necklace


----------



## restricter

I wore my favorite Temple St Clair pieces.


----------



## suchi

Yg bangle, with a carved lion/dragon head and enamel.


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> Yg bangle, with a carved lion/dragon head and enamel.


Love this!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Homemade gemstone bead bracelets with sterling cat charm and Bvlgari Parentesi bracelet.


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> Love this!


Thanks Joule


----------



## cdtracing

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 3710945
> View attachment 3710944
> 
> Thank you, here are better photos of it. Rubies are hard to capture



Stunning, just stunning!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Today was Tahitian day.


----------



## skyqueen

restricter said:


> I wore my favorite Temple St Clair pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3740534


Just love that necklace!


----------



## Joule

cdtracing said:


> Today was Tahitian day.
> View attachment 3742014
> View attachment 3742015


Cdtracing, I am going to have lovely  pearl dreams tonight! Your Tahitians are just beautiful.


----------



## suchi

Ripple and baroque akoya stretch bracelet.


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> Ripple and baroque akoya stretch bracelet.


Suchi, that's lovely! Did you make this bracelet? I know you've made at least one. I wish I were so talented.


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> Suchi, that's lovely! Did you make this bracelet? I know you've made at least one. I wish I were so talented.


Yes, I made a bunch of them yesterday by cutting old strands which I never used to wear. I also tried to string but well.. Don't ask. I gave up and made these bracelets. They are damn easy. You don't even need a needle. Take an elastic thread and directly string the pearls. Then when done knot the ends and put some gum on it. Done. You can get all supplies including lose pearls at Wen pearls in etsy.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Ripple and baroque akoya stretch bracelet.


I love this combination of the baroque with the ripples.  The color of the ripples look beautiful with your skin tone, Suchi!!!


----------



## frick&frack

cdtracing said:


> Today was Tahitian day.



Stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> I love this combination of the baroque with the ripples.  The color of the ripples look beautiful with your skin tone, Suchi!!!


Thanks cdtracing


----------



## jadie1

At the moment it's all Leon Megé for the rings. The first is a canary diamond, the 2nd and 3rd are my paraiba cabochon. It's the kind of ring I never expected to like.


----------



## Pmrbfay

James Avery "Sunshine" ring.


----------



## frick&frack

jadie1 said:


> At the moment it's all Leon Megé for the rings. The first is a canary diamond, the 2nd and 3rd are my paraiba cabochon. It's the kind of ring I never expected to like.



Your paraiba tourmaline cab is amazing! [emoji7][emoji122]


----------



## jadie1

frick&frack said:


> Your paraiba tourmaline cab is amazing! [emoji7][emoji122]



Thank you! I always thought I didn't like cabochon stones, or really large rings, and then I tried this one on and it felt right.


----------



## CClovesbags

It's pink kind of day


----------



## frick&frack

jadie1 said:


> Thank you! I always thought I didn't like cabochon stones, or really large rings, and then I tried this one on and it felt right.



I love a good emerald cab. [emoji172]


----------



## suchi

Tahitian studs, dark silver color-8-8.5mm.


----------



## husky

Omega Constellation and onyx ring on one arm.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
and a gold bracelet on the other. Wear them every day


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> Tahitian studs, dark silver color-8-8.5mm.


Gorgeous earrings, suchi!


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> Gorgeous earrings, suchi!


Thanks Joule


----------



## dexter123

My 20th anniversary set- which is today byw!


----------



## Louish

dexter123 said:


> My 20th anniversary set- which is today byw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3747075



Lovely! Happy anniversary


----------



## jadie1

Congratulations!


----------



## suchi

Sterling silver earrings, oxidized finish. Considering they are nearly shoulder length, they are surprisingly light.


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> Sterling silver earrings, oxidized finish. Considering they are nearly shoulder length, they are surprisingly light.


Mod shots! Please!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

It's an all-silver day!


----------



## Joule

dexter123 said:


> My 20th anniversary set- which is today byw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3747075


How beautiful! Belated happy anniversary to you.


----------



## suchi

Diamond Dazed said:


> It's an all-silver day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748944


Stunning bracelet!!!


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> Mod shots! Please!


I am bad at taking earshots but it looks like this


----------



## Diamond Dazed

suchi said:


> Stunning bracelet!!!



Thank you!


----------



## aerinha

Damascene pendant from my trip to Spain at the start of a Mediterranean cruise


----------



## Althea G.

My style today was a mix of gemstones, costume, and tech. I wore my new Apple Watch, along with a white sapphire tennis bracelet. I wore ruby rings, and some costume earrings that sort of look like sapphires.


----------



## chessmont

Diamond Dazed said:


> It's an all-silver day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748944



Love that bracelet!  I have about 6 from that artist and the name totally escapes me at the moment!!!


----------



## Louish

It's my birthday today! A lovely sunny day so I'm wearing lots of yellow gold. 

Gold hammered bangle:



Kate Spade studs:




Rachel Jackson friendship bracelet,SS Rolex Datejust, gold open heart bracelet:


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## Diamond Dazed

Louish said:


> It's my birthday today! A lovely sunny day so I'm wearing lots of yellow gold.
> 
> Gold hammered bangle:
> View attachment 3753967
> 
> 
> Kate Spade studs:
> View attachment 3753966
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel Jackson friendship bracelet,SS Rolex Datejust, gold open heart bracelet:
> View attachment 3753868



Beautiful pieces. Happy Birthday!


----------



## suchi

Louish said:


> It's my birthday today! A lovely sunny day so I'm wearing lots of yellow gold.
> 
> Gold hammered bangle:
> View attachment 3753967
> 
> 
> Kate Spade studs:
> View attachment 3753966
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel Jackson friendship bracelet,SS Rolex Datejust, gold open heart bracelet:
> View attachment 3753868


Happy birthday. Enjoy your pieces, they are beautiful.


----------



## suchi

Today 22k bangle with enamel and soc mabe pearl earrings with blue sapphires


----------



## Louish

Diamond Dazed said:


> Beautiful pieces. Happy Birthday!





suchi said:


> Happy birthday. Enjoy your pieces, they are beautiful.



Thank you very much!


----------



## Addicted to bags

New chrome tourmaline ring. Love green and this particular stone has a great color.
Sorry about the nails. The manicure was the next day!


----------



## TimothyMaxy

It feels like 3D and I really enjoy these green and black pattern together  I love other colors too in this brand king will gentleman series , but the green one is my favorite


----------



## Louish

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3759857
> View attachment 3759858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New chrome tourmaline ring. Love green and this particular stone has a great color.
> Sorry about the nails. The manicure was the next day!



Green is my favourite colour too! I have a green diamond eternity ring which has a gorgeous colour. I love the green in your ring



TimothyMaxy said:


> It feels like 3D and I really enjoy these green and black pattern together  I love other colors too in this brand king will gentleman series , but the green one is my favorite
> View attachment 3759898



I bought my brother in law a very similar ring in black/blue and he loves it!


----------



## TimothyMaxy

Louish said:


> Green is my favourite colour too! I have a green diamond eternity ring which has a gorgeous colour. I love the green in your ring
> 
> 
> 
> I bought my brother in law a very similar ring in black/blue and he loves it!



OHHH, I'm curious about that green ring too!! What does it look like


----------



## Louish

TimothyMaxy said:


> OHHH, I'm curious about that green ring too!! What does it look like



Here's my ring! DH gave it to me when our son turned 6 months old


----------



## MR1005

I'm wearing my rose gold love ring and Raymond Weil Noemia watch with diamond markers


----------



## TimothyMaxy

Louish said:


> Here's my ring! DH gave it to me when our son turned 6 months old
> 
> View attachment 3762431
> View attachment 3762432


Wow!!!! It suit your finger and it looks very unique and beautiful!!!


----------



## TraGiv

Today I'm wearing my Movado watch and Lagos bracelets.


----------



## cdtracing

dexter123 said:


> My 20th anniversary set- which is today byw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3747075


Nice!!  What a gorgeous set!!  Happy Belated Anniversary!!!


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Sterling silver earrings, oxidized finish. Considering they are nearly shoulder length, they are surprisingly light.





suchi said:


> I am bad at taking earshots but it looks like this



Very cool earrings, Suchi!!!  They look very good on you!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Diamond Dazed said:


> It's an all-silver day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748944


I love your bracelet!!   It's wicked COOL!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Damascene pendant from my trip to Spain at the start of a Mediterranean cruise
> 
> View attachment 3751827


Gorgeous!!!  My mother has some Damascene jewelry from her trip to Spain as well!!!


----------



## cdtracing

TraGiv said:


> Today I'm wearing my Movado watch and Lagos bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3763237


I love stacking Lagos bracelets with a watch!!  Looks great!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Louish said:


> It's my birthday today! A lovely sunny day so I'm wearing lots of yellow gold.
> 
> Gold hammered bangle:
> View attachment 3753967
> 
> 
> Kate Spade studs:
> View attachment 3753966
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel Jackson friendship bracelet,SS Rolex Datejust, gold open heart bracelet:
> View attachment 3753868


Those are some really nice pieces that work well together!!  Happy Belated Birthday!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Today 22k bangle with enamel and soc mabe pearl earrings with blue sapphires


Suchi, that's a great combo look!!!  Your bracelet is stunning!!
How does 22kt bracelet wear as a bracelet?


----------



## cdtracing

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3759857
> View attachment 3759858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New chrome tourmaline ring. Love green and this particular stone has a great color.
> Sorry about the nails. The manicure was the next day!


What a spectacular ring!!!!


----------



## cdtracing

TimothyMaxy said:


> It feels like 3D and I really enjoy these green and black pattern together  I love other colors too in this brand king will gentleman series , but the green one is my favorite
> View attachment 3759898


Looks good on your hand.  I'm not familiar with this brand but it's very interesting!


----------



## cdtracing

Louish said:


> Here's my ring! DH gave it to me when our son turned 6 months old
> 
> View attachment 3762431
> View attachment 3762432



Beautiful!!  I have a few pieces with green diamonds.  This is gorgeous & would make a great stack ring!!


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> Gorgeous!!!  My mother has some Damascene jewelry from her trip to Spain as well!!!


Thanks!  I fell in love with it in Spanish class because every textbook had a pic of it.  It took longer than expected to get to Spain but I couldn't come home without a piece


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Suchi, that's a great combo look!!!  Your bracelet is stunning!!
> How does 22kt bracelet wear as a bracelet?


Thanks cdtracing. All my yg jewelry (solid pieces, not the ones with stones) are in 22k and they hold up great. 22k gold is prone to bending if they are very light pieces and set in rings /bangles. It's totally OK for earrings/necklaces.


----------



## Addicted to bags

cdtracing said:


> What a spectacular ring!!!!


Thank you cdtracing. I hemmed and hawed because it is larger in overall size then what I would usually wear, but I couldn't resist the green tourmaline. My jeweler said these chrome tourmalines are getting harder and harder to come by.


----------



## cdtracing

Wore this yesterday when I visited my mother.  Please excuse the old hands.


----------



## cdtracing

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you cdtracing. I hemmed and hawed because it is larger in overall size then what I would usually wear, but I couldn't resist the green tourmaline. My jeweler said these chrome tourmalines are getting harder and harder to come by.



Yes, Chrome Tourmalines are scarece & getting more expensive every day.  Yours has beautiful color!!!


----------



## Bambieee

cdtracing said:


> Wore this yesterday when I visited my mother.  Please excuse the old hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3767335


Nothing wrong with your hands girly! Beautiful pieces!


----------



## Addicted to bags

cdtracing said:


> Yes, Chrome Tourmalines are scarece & getting more expensive every day.  Yours has beautiful color!!!


Thank you cdtracing 
I love the pieces you had on to visit your mom!


----------



## jadie1

Louish said:


> Here's my ring! DH gave it to me when our son turned 6 months old
> 
> View attachment 3762431
> View attachment 3762432



Fabulous ring! Beautiful hands too.


----------



## nexiv

Please excuse my nails. I kept some falsies on for sliiiightly too long and got them wet. But hey, at least it matches the green colour scheme 




Gold, silver, malachite, bronze and tsavorite make up "the green arm"


----------



## nexiv

Cyanide Rose said:


> Amber bangle [emoji4] (finally found one, I have been looking for a while)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3723844



That. Is. Stunning!  I need one!!



Sandybeach814 said:


> View attachment 3734455
> 
> My MIL's gifts for giving her two granddaughters. A 12 carat diamond tennis bracelet & a 6 carat diamond bangle. To be fair she asked me to pick one but I couldn't make up my mind so she ended up giving me both lol.



Niiiiice. All my MIL gives me is a headache


----------



## TraGiv

cdtracing said:


> I love stacking Lagos bracelets with a watch!!  Looks great!!!



Thank you!


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## pebz

New setting on my 7-year old engagement ring! New Look!  Am loving it.


----------



## aerinha

Brass dragon necklace recreated from one Daenerys wore in season 5 of GOT.  Loving it but oof it weighs a ton.


----------



## suchi

aerinha said:


> Brass dragon necklace recreated from one Daenerys wore in season 5 of GOT.  Loving it but oof it weighs a ton.
> 
> View attachment 3769801



Very cool!!!


----------



## suchi

nexiv said:


> Please excuse my nails. I kept some falsies on for sliiiightly too long and got them wet. But hey, at least it matches the green colour scheme
> 
> View attachment 3768674
> 
> 
> Gold, silver, malachite, bronze and tsavorite make up "the green arm"


Love your fox ring!!!


----------



## SilverBen

Fun stack for a summer wedding


----------



## Caz71




----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Brass dragon necklace recreated from one Daenerys wore in season 5 of GOT.  Loving it but oof it weighs a ton.
> 
> View attachment 3769801



That's so cool!!  I wouldn't mind having something like that in Sterling Silver with ruby eyes!!!


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> That's so cool!!  I wouldn't mind having something like that in Sterling Silver with ruby eyes!!!



It is offered in sterling but no ruby eyes, maybe the seller might customize??


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> It iWs offered in sterling but no ruby eyes, maybe the seller might customize??


Whose the seller if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> Whose the seller if you don't mind me asking?



Seller is 7763ellmauer. I would have preferred the silver, I am a white metal person, but given the amount of times I anticipate wearing it a year, I couldn't justify the silver's price


----------



## cdtracing

Today was another pearl day.  11 mm South Sea pearl pendant with 10.5 mm South Sea pearl drops & South Sea pearl ring with diamond accents.  The pearl in the ring is about 12 mm.  Pearls in the bracelet are 11 mm Freshwater.  It was a casual day.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Today was another pearl day.  11 mm South Sea pearl pendant with 10.5 mm South Sea pearl drops & South Sea pearl ring with diamond accents.  The pearl in the ring is about 12 mm.  Pearls in the bracelet are 11 mm Freshwater.  It was a casual day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772834
> View attachment 3772835


Fabulous!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

nexiv said:


> That. Is. Stunning!  I need one!!
> 
> 
> 
> Niiiiice. All my MIL gives me is a headache



Thanks so much! You have some very pretty pieces too [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Seller is 7763ellmauer. I would have preferred the silver, I am a white metal person, but given the amount of times I anticipate wearing it a year, I couldn't justify the silver's price



I checked out the silver one....Holy Cow!!!!  That's a pretty high price tag for something that wouldn't be worn a lot & definitely requires some thought.  I may contact the seller & ask the cost of putting in genuine ruby eyes.   Right now I'm looking at a Sterling Silver White South Sea Octopus pendant with green diamond eyes.  I really like the uniqueness of it & it's no where near the price of the dragon choker.  Just have to decide because the Jeweler can also make me one with a Tahitian Pearl.  Honestly, I wouldn't mind one in both.


----------



## aerinha

cdtracing said:


> I checked out the silver one....Holy Cow!!!!  That's a pretty high price tag for something that wouldn't be worn a lot & definitely requires some thought.  I may contact the seller & ask the cost of putting in genuine ruby eyes.   Right now I'm looking at a Sterling Silver White South Sea Octopus pendant with green diamond eyes.  I really like the uniqueness of it & it's no where near the price of the dragon choker.  Just have to decide because the Jeweler can also make me one with a Tahitian Pearl.  Honestly, I wouldn't mind one in both.



The octopus sounds lovely!  

The silver Dragon's price is why I bought the brass instead and she wasn't willing to take an offer of 10% off even thought it was make an offer.


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> The octopus sounds lovely!
> 
> The silver Dragon's price is why I bought the brass instead and she wasn't willing to take an offer of 10% off even thought it was make an offer.



It's heavy at 170 grams.  10% off is a reasonable offer.  I don't understand why a seller has the buy it now option but won't entertain a reasonable offer. SMH


----------



## TraGiv

Today I'm wearing my Michele watch and Lagos bracelets.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I had my chrome tourmaline ring resized for my middle finger. It feels safer as it feels more buffered. Tourmaline is a soft gemstone so I have to be careful.


----------



## Clinn236

I'm on summer break right now so I don't have much reason to wear my nicer jewelry. My husband just brought me a pair of sterling and red amber drop earrings that I have only worn once so far and REALLY want to wear again, but today is a gym and study day so it'll be casual with my C&C rose gold halo engagement ring with plat. diamond wrap, diamond studs, and gold single sparkle bead necklace. I just bought a gold torc cable bracelet (Charriol "inspired"- I'm a graduate student ...) that I will probably wear every day once I receive it!


----------



## the_comfortista

Tiffany 18k Gold Mini Heart Key Pendant Necklace


----------



## frick&frack

cdtracing said:


> Today was another pearl day.  11 mm South Sea pearl pendant with 10.5 mm South Sea pearl drops & South Sea pearl ring with diamond accents.  The pearl in the ring is about 12 mm.  Pearls in the bracelet are 11 mm Freshwater.  It was a casual day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3772834
> View attachment 3772835



SO gorgeous! I love the way you paired hi-lo pearls as well as hi (formal)/lo (casual) styles. Very chic. Bravo to you!


----------



## frick&frack

Addicted to bags said:


> I had my chrome tourmaline ring resized for my middle finger. It feels safer as it feels more buffered. Tourmaline is a soft gemstone so I have to be careful.



Please post a pic of this insanely gorgeous ring every week so I can drool! [emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

TraGiv said:


> Today I'm wearing my Michele watch and Lagos bracelets.



Chunky stacking at its best! [emoji106]


----------



## Addicted to bags

frick&frack said:


> Please post a pic of this insanely gorgeous ring every week so I can drool! [emoji7]


Lol! 
I'm addicted to bags but jewelry is my first love. I should try to take photos of everything I have


----------



## cdtracing

Addicted to bags said:


> Lol!
> I'm addicted to bags but jewelry is my first love. I should try to take photos of everything I have


Please do!!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

cdtracing said:


> Please do!!!!


Lol. Ok I'll see if I have some next week and if I can find some props


----------



## cdtracing

Today is N/A Turquoise Day!!  Took these on the ride to Church.  Pieces are from the 40's, 50's, 60's, & early 70's with the exception of the Bear Track bracelet on my left wrist.  It was a gift from DH a couple of yr ago.
Please excuse the nails.  I'm long overdue for a fill in but couldn't  get an appointment any earlier than tomorrow!


----------



## frick&frack

cdtracing said:


> Today is N/A Turquoise Day!!  Took these on the ride to Church.  Pieces are from the 40's, 50's, 60's, & early 70's with the exception of the Bear Track bracelet on my left wrist.  It was a gift from DH a couple of yr ago.
> Please excuse the nails.  I'm long overdue for a fill in but couldn't  get an appointment any earlier than tomorrow!



Fabulous! They're all amazing pieces. The squash necklace is outstanding. My favorites are the cross pendant, the ring, & the cuff with rows of turquoise.


----------



## Julide

cdtracing said:


> Today is N/A Turquoise Day!!  Took these on the ride to Church.  Pieces are from the 40's, 50's, 60's, & early 70's with the exception of the Bear Track bracelet on my left wrist.  It was a gift from DH a couple of yr ago.
> Please excuse the nails.  I'm long overdue for a fill in but couldn't  get an appointment any earlier than tomorrow!
> View attachment 3780561
> View attachment 3780569
> View attachment 3780570


Love the ring cdtracing!!


----------



## Canturi lover




----------



## leechiyong

Canturi lover said:


> View attachment 3780893
> View attachment 3780895


Love the use of copious amounts of Bulgari!


----------



## cdtracing

frick&frack said:


> Fabulous! They're all amazing pieces. The squash necklace is outstanding. My favorites are the cross pendant, the ring, & the cuff with rows of turquoise.



Thank you, Frick&Frack!
The cross is a R Platero piece from the early 70's, the ring is a Cecil Antencio from 70's, & the cuff is a Harvey piece from the 50's.  The Squash Blossom necklace is from the 60's & quite heavy.  I tend to really stack my NA jewelry.


----------



## cdtracing

Julide said:


> Love the ring cdtracing!!


Thanks, Julide.  It's one of my favorites.  It reminds me of a painting.


----------



## Addicted to bags

cdtracing said:


> Today is N/A Turquoise Day!!  Took these on the ride to Church.  Pieces are from the 40's, 50's, 60's, & early 70's with the exception of the Bear Track bracelet on my left wrist.  It was a gift from DH a couple of yr ago.
> Please excuse the nails.  I'm long overdue for a fill in but couldn't  get an appointment any earlier than tomorrow!
> View attachment 3780561
> View attachment 3780569
> View attachment 3780570


It's really tough to find turquoise of this quality nowadays. Beautiful pieces cdtracing!


----------



## cdtracing

Addicted to bags said:


> It's really tough to find turquoise of this quality nowadays. Beautiful pieces cdtracing!


Thanks, ATB!!!  Yes, it is.  So many mines have closed down.  I've collected for many years & I always go for the really old items.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Today is N/A Turquoise Day!!  Took these on the ride to Church.  Pieces are from the 40's, 50's, 60's, & early 70's with the exception of the Bear Track bracelet on my left wrist.  It was a gift from DH a couple of yr ago.
> Please excuse the nails.  I'm long overdue for a fill in but couldn't  get an appointment any earlier than tomorrow!


Love love love everything cdtracing. Fabulous collection. You carry everything so well too.


----------



## suchi

Today I am wearing a gold ring, set with tiny rubies. Please don't mind my swollen fingers, pregnancy is causing a lot of water retention.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Love love love everything cdtracing. Fabulous collection. You carry everything so well too.



Thanks, Suchi!!  I'm what some would call a jewelry hoarder.  At this point in my life, I have more than I can ever wear but I won't get rid of anything.   Plus I have no daughters to leave anything to.  I guess my niece &  some family members will get certain pieces & I told DH he can just sell off the rest.  It's not like I can take it with me!!!




suchi said:


> Today I am wearing a gold ring, set with tiny rubies. Please don't mind my swollen fingers, pregnancy is causing a lot of water retention.



Beautiful ring!!!  Very dainty & feminine!  And I won't notice your swollen fingers if you won't notice mine!


----------



## Compass Rose

cdtracing said:


> Today is N/A Turquoise Day!!  Took these on the ride to Church.  Pieces are from the 40's, 50's, 60's, & early 70's with the exception of the Bear Track bracelet on my left wrist.  It was a gift from DH a couple of yr ago.
> Please excuse the nails.  I'm long overdue for a fill in but couldn't  get an appointment any earlier than tomorrow!
> View attachment 3780561
> View attachment 3780569
> View attachment 3780570


Beyond beautiful in every way.


----------



## cdtracing

Compass Rose said:


> Beyond beautiful in every way.



Thank you, Compass Rose!!!  Sometimes I get into a Theme mood, then go overboard!


----------



## Maxt

Pandora bracelets with olive green dress.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I haven't had a chance to take pics of my collection but thought I would share my latest purchase, a 18k 3D pineapple with a white gold chain. Lately I've been obsessed with pineapples 

The other necklace is a custom made homage to the "diamonds by the yard" design. I asked them to put 3 diamonds together in a cluster in white gold. The total cw is a little over 5 carats. It's my daily necklace, I even wear it to the gym. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Canturi lover

Addicted to bags said:


> I haven't had a chance to take pics of my collection but thought I would share my latest purchase, a 18k 3D pineapple with a white gold chain. Lately I've been obsessed with pineapples
> 
> The other necklace is a custom made homage to the "diamonds by the yard" design. I asked them to put 3 diamonds together in a cluster in white gold. The total cw is a little over 5 carats. It's my daily necklace, I even wear it to the gym. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3783068



Stunning necklaces. I would wear them everyday too [emoji4]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Canturi lover said:


> Stunning necklaces. I would wear them everyday too [emoji4]


Thank you Canturi lover


----------



## leechiyong

Enjoying a grapefruit lemongrass soda with my wedding set and VCA Sweet:


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> Today is N/A Turquoise Day!!  Took these on the ride to Church.  Pieces are from the 40's, 50's, 60's, & early 70's with the exception of the Bear Track bracelet on my left wrist.  It was a gift from DH a couple of yr ago.
> Please excuse the nails.  I'm long overdue for a fill in but couldn't  get an appointment any earlier than tomorrow!
> View attachment 3780561
> View attachment 3780569
> View attachment 3780570



I [emoji173]️ them all cdtracing! You have the most beautiful pieces [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Addicted to bags said:


> I haven't had a chance to take pics of my collection but thought I would share my latest purchase, a 18k 3D pineapple with a white gold chain. Lately I've been obsessed with pineapples
> 
> The other necklace is a custom made homage to the "diamonds by the yard" design. I asked them to put 3 diamonds together in a cluster in white gold. The total cw is a little over 5 carats. It's my daily necklace, I even wear it to the gym. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3783068



Lovely! Your everyday necklace it's TDF [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

It's hard to catch up, everyone's jewelry is so pretty. I don't get to post often, but I love seeing all the amazing pieces here [emoji5]

My ruby ring with rose and green gold. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

Cyanide Rose said:


> It's hard to catch up, everyone's jewelry is so pretty. I don't get to post often, but I love seeing all the amazing pieces here [emoji5]
> 
> My ruby ring with rose and green gold. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3784006
> View attachment 3784009



Love the cabochon ruby with the rose/green gold combination!!!!  It looks vintage!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> Love the cabochon ruby with the rose/green gold combination!!!!  It looks vintage!!



Thank you so much cdtracing!  Yes it is vintage [emoji4] I [emoji173]️ vintage jewelry. I found an A Cadman Turquoise bangle the other day and it made me think of your beauties.


----------



## laboutiquedacula

I love your unique cut of Ruby


----------



## Addicted to bags

Cyanide Rose said:


> It's hard to catch up, everyone's jewelry is so pretty. I don't get to post often, but I love seeing all the amazing pieces here [emoji5]
> 
> My ruby ring with rose and green gold. Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3784006
> View attachment 3784009


I love your ruby!!


----------



## cdtracing

Addicted to bags said:


> I haven't had a chance to take pics of my collection but thought I would share my latest purchase, a 18k 3D pineapple with a white gold chain. Lately I've been obsessed with pineapples
> 
> The other necklace is a custom made homage to the "diamonds by the yard" design. I asked them to put 3 diamonds together in a cluster in white gold. The total cw is a little over 5 carats. It's my daily necklace, I even wear it to the gym. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3783068


  Stunning!!!!  Your pineapple necklace is unique!!!  I would wear your DBY necklace everyday, too!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

laboutiquedacula said:


> I love your unique cut of Ruby





Addicted to bags said:


> I love your ruby!!



Thank you so much [emoji5]


----------



## cafecreme15

A diamond ring given to me by my mother, an Hermes clic H, a Tiffany diamonds by the yard bracelet, and simple 2 ctw diamond stud earrings (not pictured)


----------



## Newchanel

My new bouquet earrings


----------



## cdtracing

Ruby diamond bangle I got for Valentines Day, what I like to call my Queen's White Pearl & ruby ring, & my white pearl drop earrings.  And of my wedding rings, of course.


----------



## Canturi lover

Newchanel said:


> View attachment 3786160
> 
> 
> My new bouquet earrings



These are gorgeous. Do you have a modelling pic?


----------



## Canturi lover

cdtracing said:


> Ruby diamond bangle I got for Valentines Day, what I like to call my Queen's White Pearl & ruby ring, & my white pearl drop earrings.  And of my wedding rings, of course.
> View attachment 3786202



Beautiful.......don't you also have a similar ring with blue sapphire?


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Ruby diamond bangle I got for Valentines Day, what I like to call my Queen's White Pearl & ruby ring, & my white pearl drop earrings.  And of my wedding rings, of course.
> View attachment 3786202


Dreamy. Please post a wrist shot of the bangle. Rubies are my favorite gemstone.


----------



## cdtracing

Canturi lover said:


> Beautiful.......don't you also have a similar ring with blue sapphire?


The blue sapphire & Tahitian ring is more of a dome style with a smaller pearl.  This ring is more like a crown with the larger pearl recessed into the ring & not so much of a dome style.  I did find my white whale of a ring I have been cyber stalking for the past several years earlier this week. I finally found the sister ring to the blue sapphire & Tahitian....it's a golden South Sea with yellow sapphires.  It's at my jewelers getting resized along with another diamond ring I haven't been able get on my finger.  I'll pick them up Tues.


----------



## Newchanel

Canturi lover said:


> These are gorgeous. Do you have a modelling pic?


----------



## Canturi lover

cdtracing said:


> The blue sapphire & Tahitian ring is more of a dome style with a smaller pearl.  This ring is more like a crown with the larger pearl recessed into the ring & not so much of a dome style.  I did find my white whale of a ring I have been cyber stalking for the past several years earlier this week. I finally found the sister ring to the blue sapphire & Tahitian....it's a golden South Sea with yellow sapphires.  It's at my jewelers getting resized along with another diamond ring I haven't been able get on my finger.  I'll pick them up Tues.



I love coloured stones - your jewellery is always beautiful to see.


----------



## Canturi lover

Newchanel said:


> View attachment 3786370



Very elegant and timeless.


----------



## cdtracing

Newchanel said:


> View attachment 3786160
> 
> 
> My new bouquet earrings





Newchanel said:


> View attachment 3786370



Those are breathtaking, Newchanel!!!!  You're so lucky to have such beauties in your collection!!  They look stunning on you!!!


----------



## cdtracing

Canturi lover said:


> I love coloured stones - your jewellery is always beautiful to see.


Thank you, Canturi!!  I love color, too.  Ruby is my oldest son's birthstone & Pearl is mine.


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> Dreamy. Please post a wrist shot of the bangle. Rubies are my favorite gemstone.


I'll try to take a pic of the bracelet today, Suchi!!  It's hard to get a clear pic with my phone when I can only use 1 hand.


----------



## cdtracing

Here you go, @suchi.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Here you go, @suchi.
> View attachment 3786684


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

cdtracing said:


> Ruby diamond bangle I got for Valentines Day, what I like to call my Queen's White Pearl & ruby ring, & my white pearl drop earrings.  And of my wedding rings, of course.
> View attachment 3786202


^that ring is dreamy! I think white pearls accented by rubies is my favorite classic pearl combo. 




cdtracing said:


> The blue sapphire & Tahitian ring is more of a dome style with a smaller pearl.  This ring is more like a crown with the larger pearl recessed into the ring & not so much of a dome style.  I did find my white whale of a ring I have been cyber stalking for the past several years earlier this week. I finally found the sister ring to the blue sapphire & Tahitian....it's a golden South Sea with yellow sapphires.  It's at my jewelers getting resized along with another diamond ring I haven't been able get on my finger.  I'll pick them up Tues.


^please please PLEASE post pics when you get the golden South Sea. [emoji7]


----------



## frick&frack

cdtracing said:


> Here you go, @suchi.
> View attachment 3786684



GAH!   [emoji7]


----------



## cafecreme15

Hermes clic H, two vintage gold bracelets my mom gave me, and Aspinal of London leather bracelet  feat. bad train lighting!


----------



## cdtracing

frick&frack said:


> ^that ring is dreamy! I think white pearls accented by rubies is my favorite classic pearl combo.
> 
> 
> 
> ^please please PLEASE post pics when you get the golden South Sea. [emoji7]



Thank you, Frick&Frack.  I've always been drawn to pearls & love them with colored gemstones.  

And I will most definitely do a reveal in the Pearl Lover's thread after I pick up my rings Tuesday afternoon.  I always try to get rings in my size due to the expensive costs of re-sizing these days.  But I didn't have that luxury this time.  I knew I had to jump on that ring as soon as I saw it no matter what size it was.  The ring I'm having sized at the same time is a chocolate diamond dome ring I've had for 8-9 yrs.  I wore it often when it fit but now I can't get it past the last knuckle, so I decided it could keep the pearl ring company at the jewelers.   I have a few more to resize, too, so I'll have lot's of rings to wear once that's all done.  I have a loose 11mm White SS Pearl I'd like to have set in yellow or rose gold with diamonds.  It's not drilled so I will need to discuss the whole process with my jeweler.  So much stuff to do........


----------



## Addicted to bags

cdtracing said:


> Here you go, @suchi.
> View attachment 3786684


Very beautiful cdtracing!


----------



## Newchanel

Canturi lover said:


> Very elegant and timeless.





cdtracing said:


> Those are breathtaking, Newchanel!!!!  You're so lucky to have such beauties in your collection!!  They look stunning on you!!!



Thank you, ladies. I'm thrilled with this pair of earrings.


----------



## nexiv

cafecreme15 said:


> Hermes clic H, two vintage gold bracelets my mom gave me, and Aspinal of London leather bracelet  feat. bad train lighting!
> View attachment 3787177



Loving the vintage!! Always nice to see original pieces paired up with the more popular pieces  Have you got any closer shots?


----------



## Sandybeach814

cdtracing said:


> Here you go, @suchi.
> View attachment 3786684



Beautiful [emoji173]️ love your nails too


----------



## cdtracing

Sandybeach814 said:


> Beautiful [emoji173]️ love your nails too



Thank you.  I've been having the Ombré look done lately.  While it doesn't show up in the pics, the white tips have a subtle glitter to them that are more prominent when the sunlight hits them.  I'm trying different nail looks to see which I like better.  I have a family wedding to attend in Nov so I'm trying to find the prefect nail look.


----------



## cafecreme15

nexiv said:


> Loving the vintage!! Always nice to see original pieces paired up with the more popular pieces  Have you got any closer shots?



Thank you!


----------



## the_comfortista

DNA double helix necklace... a nod to my profession


----------



## nexiv

Pile of goodies from yesterday


----------



## cafecreme15

White clic H bracelet, Tiffany cushion cut toggle bracelet, Chariol bracelet, and diamond ring gifted to me from my mom.


----------



## nexiv

Left arm


Right arm



Pretty minimal (for me anyway!) for today, except for a fun ring stack. White pearl necklace and rose gold ear threaders up top. Thanks for looking


----------



## Selenia4




----------



## Cyanide Rose

Wearing nephrite today. It's storming here like crazy. I hope everyone else is having better weather [emoji4]


----------



## piosavsfan

Turquoise


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Wearing Jade again and a vintage ring. Thanks for letting me share. I hope everyone is enjoying their day [emoji4]


----------



## alex9179

Cyanide Rose said:


> Wearing Jade again and a vintage ring. Thanks for letting me share. I hope everyone is enjoying their day [emoji4]



My goodness!  I love jade but your ring is like a fairy tale.  Just lovely.


----------



## Addicted to bags

What I'm wearing today. The pendant is the Chinese character for Double Happiness. 
Love your ring Cyanide Rose!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

alex9179 said:


> My goodness!  I love jade but your ring is like a fairy tale.  Just lovely.



Thank you so much for your kind words. Jabel is the maker of this design. I see some pretty ones in different gemstones and diamonds from time to time on eBay  [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Addicted to bags said:


> What I'm wearing today. The pendant is the Chinese character for Double Happiness.
> Love your ring Cyanide Rose!
> 
> View attachment 3798466



Thanks ATB! Wow! I [emoji173]️ your necklace. The double happiness is TDF. It's looks amazing on you [emoji5]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Thank you for your kind compliment CR


----------



## leechiyong

My new anniversary band, rose gold and meteorite to match DH's wedding band:


----------



## Cyanide Rose

leechiyong said:


> My new anniversary band, rose gold and meteorite to match DH's wedding band:
> View attachment 3800095



That's pretty cool [emoji4]


----------



## leechiyong

Cyanide Rose said:


> That's pretty cool [emoji4]


Thank you!


----------



## Cams

A little mix. Tiffany, Hermes, pandora and the rings one is from Michael Hills the other one from South Africa.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Cams said:


> View attachment 3800364
> 
> A little mix. Tiffany, Hermes, pandora and the rings one is from Michael Hills the other one from South Africa.



Love the mix, they all complement each other so well. Your flower e ring is very pretty too, as well as your henna tattoo [emoji4]


----------



## kobi0279

My pandora bracelet, decided to remove some for a minimalist look.


----------



## Cams

Cyanide Rose said:


> Love the mix, they all complement each other so well. Your flower e ring is very pretty too, as well as your henna tattoo [emoji4]


Thank you the Flower ring is from Michael hills Australia


----------



## Pmrbfay

James Avery sun and moon earrings in honor of the solar eclipse tomorrow [emoji4][emoji274]


----------



## cdtracing

Had an afternoon meeting with attorneys today so I wore white SS pearl pendant & white SS pearl tin cup necklace with whit SS pear drop earrings. All in yellow gold.


----------



## Cams

Today kept it simple
Diamonds all the way


----------



## Addicted to bags

Cams said:


> View attachment 3800364
> 
> A little mix. Tiffany, Hermes, pandora and the rings one is from Michael Hills the other one from South Africa.


Like your henna tattoo too : ))


----------



## Cams

Addicted to bags said:


> Like your henna tattoo too : ))


Thank you


----------



## Joule

I wore my wedding band, gold knot studs, and my Mikimoto strand. The wind is picking up, however, and wouldn't allow my hair to stay up in its bun, so my jewelry probably didn't do me much good.

Oh, well. I wear it for myself, anyway. I guess it did me plenty of good.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I wore a little lavender for my hubby on game day, he is a huge ravens fan. It's the same bangle in  both  pictures [emoji4] I hope everyone is enjoying their day [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Wearing this Jade ring today too, trying to decide on a white gold or a yellow gold setting [emoji4]


----------



## kate2828

Today's stack which I accidentally posted a photo of in the earrings thread earlier today! Lol


----------



## Cyanide Rose

auroreum123 said:


> Yes, it is also a piece of his collection. He has a couple of other unique bracelets which you can check out on his website : https://ardson.com/womens
> I haven't thought of customizing this cuff as I like the simplicity of it and the stone fitted on the side (mine is a blue sapphire), but I'm sure you could thread beads around the screw bar if you're a bit crafty



Thank you so much, I will definitely check out his collection. I have a really pretty diamond bead, that might look nice on it and then it could slide back and forth [emoji4] Is the sapphire at the top of the screw? I will check out his site now, thanks again [emoji5]


----------



## Cams

kate2828 said:


> Today's stack which I accidentally posted a photo of in the earrings thread earlier today! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3808509


I love it.


----------



## kate2828

Cams said:


> I love it.



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## Joule

This is all I could muster. We all have a back-to-school bug at my house, and while I don't have time to slow down for it, I don't have to dress for it, either.


----------



## Pmrbfay

New ring to stack with my Texas blue topaz ER/WR: Inspiranza Designs "Primitive Shine" ring. The gold and CZ bands both spin around the silver band. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## mcb100

Purchased these 14k yellow gold and blue topaz earrings while on vacation. I don't know why they look white gold in the photos, they are actually yellow gold. Also got this 14k yellow gold Cape Cod bracelet while on vacation recently. It's very simple, but I love it. Today, I am wearing both of those and my yellow gold and diamond promise ring and my yellow gold and diamond tennis bracelet which are not pictured. (I hate how the two bracelets keep running into each other though, not sure if there's anything I can do about that.)


----------



## Simplyput

This 14k Italy necklace.


----------



## cdtracing

Didn't wear any today because today was dog bath & grooming day.  2 Rottweilers & 1 Lab got their Spa Day.


----------



## cdtracing

Today, I've decided to wear blue diamonds....and my Tahitian & Sapphire ring....


----------



## Molly0

cdtracing said:


> Today, I've decided to wear blue diamonds....and my Tahitian & Sapphire ring....
> 
> View attachment 3832124


Beautiful combination!


----------



## foxgal

I'm enjoying my new earrings from Lunai Jewelry on Etsy. One is a triple twist opal stud - so it looks like a stud with two hoops - but it's really just one earring that twists through both piercings and around! The other is a turquoise huggie hoop. Neither have backs so i can sleep in them!


----------



## Bambieee

Swarovski purity bracelet. Bare everywhere else today...


----------



## mcb100

My new ring  Just have to get it resized this week, it just came in the mail. It's a combination of peridot, white gold, and little diamonds. I thought it would be fun to wear if going out at night. I've been trying to branch out and try some gemstones lately.


----------



## mewt

My new bracelet goes so well with an old ring I haven't worn in a while... this ring will definitely be getting more use now!


----------



## leechiyong

Wax seal stamp bracelet, tulip ring, and bridal set.  Not pictured are my anniversary band and Bulgari Save the Children necklace.


----------



## MayyaS

DY wheaton ring& rolex. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Louish

Not feeling very well today (my son kindly gave me a head cold) so Day in today in comfy clothes. 

Today's jewellery:

My green diamond eternity ring & my diamond wedding ring



SS Rolex Datejust with diamond markers



My new rose gold Monica Vinader Mini Riva diamond bracelet (anniversary present from hubby)



Rose gold diamond bezel necklace (photo from another day)


----------



## kitkatsunshine

@Louish props to the rolex and other jewels! ❤️ Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Louish

mcb100 said:


> My new ring  Just have to get it resized this week, it just came in the mail. It's a combination of peridot, white gold, and little diamonds. I thought it would be fun to wear if going out at night. I've been trying to branch out and try some gemstones lately.



Just beautiful. Green is my favourite colour 



kitkatsunshine said:


> @Louish props to the rolex and other jewels! ❤️ Hope you feel better soon



Thank you!


----------



## cdtracing

It was pearl day today...Akoya & South Seas.


----------



## randr21

Rose gold combo


----------



## pinky7129

[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lovetheduns

I had a lovely cut topaz that I bought a few years ago while at a mastercutter's round table. I finally asked my jeweler to do something special with it and different from my previous ring. So I have been wearing it today 

My jeweler added tiny little trees in rose gold within the openings to give it just some difference. I didn't want typical stone with diamond halo.

Here she is!


----------



## Louish

randr21 said:


> Rose gold combo
> View attachment 3849165



Is your bracelet Monica Vinader?


----------



## magdalinka

lovetheduns said:


> I had a lovely cut topaz that I bought a few years ago while at a mastercutter's round table. I finally asked my jeweler to do something special with it and different from my previous ring. So I have been wearing it today
> 
> My jeweler added tiny little trees in rose gold within the openings to give it just some difference. I didn't want typical stone with diamond halo.
> 
> Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 3851582
> View attachment 3851583
> View attachment 3851584
> View attachment 3851585



Wow that’s a beautiful work of art


----------



## randr21

Louish said:


> Is your bracelet Monica Vinader?


Good eye, it is.


----------



## Louish

randr21 said:


> Good eye, it is.



I tried it on the other day! In the end I bought the mini riva bracelet also in Rose Gold


----------



## randr21

Louish said:


> I tried it on the other day! In the end I bought the mini riva bracelet also in Rose Gold [emoji3]


I looked up the mini and it's just as pretty. It wasn't part of the Nordie anni sale when I got mine.  I wear mine everyday and love the adjustable part. It dangles like a charm.


----------



## sammytheMUA

Action shot of my everyday jewelry (minus my wedding stack)


----------



## cdtracing

18K gold SS Pearl Tin cup necklace & drop earrings.


----------



## lovetheduns

magdalinka said:


> Wow that’s a beautiful work of art



Thank you! He does some really lovely work that is creative and different.


----------



## leechiyong

Standards (tulip ring and wedding set) and Sorrelli bracelet:


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Diamond Studs
Diamond Pendant
Diamond Date Just
Diamond Wedding Set
Diamond Inside/Out Hoops


----------



## SilverBen

leechiyong said:


> Standards (tulip ring and wedding set) and Sorrelli bracelet:
> View attachment 3855621



Iove your wedding set! Hope you don't mind me asking but what is the center stone? It has a beautiful color!


----------



## udalrike

I bought an old Chinese coin from 1875 and an old Japanese coin from 1920 and wear them this way:


----------



## leechiyong

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Iove your wedding set! Hope you don't mind me asking but what is the center stone? It has a beautiful color!


Thank you!  It’s a sapphire.


----------



## Julide

lovetheduns said:


> I had a lovely cut topaz that I bought a few years ago while at a mastercutter's round table. I finally asked my jeweler to do something special with it and different from my previous ring. So I have been wearing it today
> 
> My jeweler added tiny little trees in rose gold within the openings to give it just some difference. I didn't want typical stone with diamond halo.
> 
> Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 3851582
> View attachment 3851583
> View attachment 3851584
> View attachment 3851585




That is soooo cool!! Congrats on your new ring!!!


----------



## SilverBen

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!  It’s a sapphire.



It's is gorgeous! It makes me happy seeing beautiful stones on such lovely individuals!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Today I am wearing my favorite Devon Page McCleary pieces. The millennium orb pendant is my favorite. Well all her orbs pieces are gorgeous. The pieces on my bracelets are hers too [emoji5]


----------



## piosavsfan

Owl ring for Halloween


----------



## lasttrain

Antique citrine and gold bracelet.


----------



## Shelbyrana

Kate Spade bracelet and watch. Pandora ring that I wear everyday!

Kendra Scott necklace


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond huggies in YG, three stone diamond RHR (approx .80 ttcw) in YG and my new Tiffany Notes initial pendant in YG. The S is my daughter's initial  

Here is a pic of the pendant in case anyone wants to reference for size - mine is the smaller version on an 18" chain.


----------



## aerinha

Victorian sapphire and rose cut diamond ring


----------



## liliBuo

Onebagtoomany said:


> Diamond huggies in YG, three stone diamond RHR (approx .80 ttcw) in YG and my new Tiffany Notes initial pendant in YG. The S is my daughter's initial
> 
> Here is a pic of the pendant in case anyone wants to reference for size - mine is the smaller version on an 18" chain.



I can't stop staring at your beautiful necklace! I wanted the same a long time ago but never seen it on anyone in real life and didn't know if I would like it so I just forgot about it. Thnx to you next time I'll have the chance to get it I will not hesitate!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

aerinha said:


> Victorian sapphire and rose cut diamond ring
> View attachment 3872461



I love this ring! I just love rose cuts. This is my new rose cut RHR, versus my old one.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

liliBuo said:


> I can't stop staring at your beautiful necklace! I wanted the same a long time ago but never seen it on anyone in real life and didn't know if I would like it so I just forgot about it. Thnx to you next time I'll have the chance to get it I will not hesitate!!



Thank you so much! I wanted it for so long before deciding to go ahead and buy but didn't know if I could justify the cost as a little under £800 (UK) seemed so much, even by Tiffany standards, for a plain gold pendant with no stones. I am so glad I did as it is beautifully made and goes with everything! I've attached a better photo in normal lighting


----------



## aerinha

Cyanide Rose said:


> I love this ring! I just love rose cuts. This is my new rose cut RHR, versus my old one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3872556



very nice!  The first time I heard of rose cuts when I was a teen , I thought they were diamonds carved to look like an acutal rose lol.  Noticing how bad my hand looks in that pic, it was freezing in the room I was in and I turned pink.


----------



## liliBuo

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you so much! I wanted it for so long before deciding to go ahead and buy but didn't know if I could justify the cost as a little under £800 (UK) seemed so much, even by Tiffany standards, for a plain gold pendant with no stones. I am so glad I did as it is beautifully made and goes with everything! I've attached a better photo in normal lighting


Simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

aerinha said:


> very nice!  The first time I heard of rose cuts when I was a teen , I thought they were diamonds carved to look like an acutal rose lol.  Noticing how bad my hand looks in that pic, it was freezing in the room I was in and I turned pink.



Thanks so much [emoji4] 

LOL, I thought the same thing. It looks amazing on you and the sapphire is gorgeous! You hands are just fine, mine are always dry because I wash my hands all the time [emoji5]


----------



## aerinha

Antique negligee necklace. Yellow gold topped with silver, set with rose cut diamonds


----------



## Bambieee

White topaz studs + little gold hoops + Swarovski purity bracelet.


----------



## aerinha

I had a negligee necklace obsession for a bit. This one is moonstone in sterling


----------



## GoldTopaz

Today I just wore an antique emerald ring and a Thomas Sabo black snake ring. I've been scaling back on jewellery - feels wrong to have earrings + necklace + bracelet + rings! Or even three of these.


----------



## MariaMo32

Well i am wearing my wedding ring that never leaves my finger and my susanne friis bjørner Earrings in silver and black. I usually do not wear necklace during the week so its only the ring and the earrings today. https://www.ballerupguld.dk/smykkebrands/susanne-friis-bjorner/


----------



## liliBuo

Today and for an entire week (since I got them) they are 18k YG with a little WG and RG


----------



## Cyanide Rose

liliBuo said:


> Today and for an entire week (since I got them) they are 18k YG with a little WG and RG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3877082



Love these! They remind me of a Tiffany pair that I have been wearing lately.  I love two two jewelry, it’s so versatile [emoji4]


----------



## liliBuo

Cyanide Rose said:


> Love these! They remind me of a Tiffany pair that I have been wearing lately.  I love two two jewelry, it’s so versatile [emoji4]


Thank you!!


----------



## Bambieee

Cyanide Rose said:


> Today I am wearing my favorite Devon Page McCleary pieces. The millennium orb pendant is my favorite. Well all her orbs pieces are gorgeous. The pieces on my bracelets are hers too [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3858533
> View attachment 3858534


Whoa amazing Gold. So rich in hue!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Bambieee said:


> Whoa amazing Gold. So rich in hue!



Thanks so much Bambieee [emoji4]


----------



## magdalinka

My custom made 14k gold and .32 karat  color change natural Alexandrite ring.


----------



## lenie

magdalinka said:


> My custom made 14k gold and .32 karat  color change natural Alexandrite ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880885
> View attachment 3880886



I love Alexandrite- it’s my birthstone. I have an oval one in a halo setting.


----------



## Theren

aerinha said:


> Antique negligee necklace. Yellow gold topped with silver, set with rose cut diamonds
> 
> View attachment 3873257



This is amazing


----------



## Samantha S

My diamond rings.


----------



## magdalinka

lenie said:


> I love Alexandrite- it’s my birthstone. I have an oval one in a halo setting.



Hey, I would love to see your Alexandrite. It took me almost 10 years to pick the design for mine.


----------



## SandyC1981

mewt said:


> My new bracelet goes so well with an old ring I haven't worn in a while... this ring will definitely be getting more use now!


I am in love with the bracelet!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I normally only wear a couple of pieces but am more blinged out today (for me!): wedding set on left hand, .80 ttcw diamond three stone diamond ring on right hand, double row diamond huggies in ears and Tiffany Notes initial pendant layered with Mappin and Webb Fortune diamond pendant on my neck. All YG.


----------



## mrs moulds

I haven't wore my diamonds studs forever, so I decided to wear then today with pandora bracelet. [emoji183]


----------



## mcb100

Yellow gold cape cod bracelet, diamond tennis bracelet, promise ring, and little gold hoops with diamond accents.


----------



## Bitten

Left hand: Rolex Pearlmaster + Boucheron wedding ring
Right hand: WG diamond stacking rings on my right hand
Ears: Canturi Cubism diamond studs


----------



## Joule

And a big scarf.


----------



## Bitten

Joule said:


> And a big scarf.


I love these earrings - so beautiful!


----------



## Joule

Bitten said:


> I love these earrings - so beautiful!


Thank you, Bitten! They are one of my favorite pairs.


----------



## Shelbyrana

I've been wearing this daily since I purchased it. I love.

Her name is LAminiJewelry on Etsy. I highly recommend.


----------



## Newchanel

Joule said:


> And a big scarf.



Love these!


----------



## Bambieee

My new Pandora starter bracelet + Swarovski purity bracelet + Diamond initial studs, Diamond helix stud (right) and diamond flower stud (second lobe, left).


----------



## Joule

Newchanel said:


> Love these!


Thank you, Newchanel!


----------



## mrs moulds

The same thing diamond studs and bracelets


----------



## chessmont

My very modest wedding band and one of my Rolexes.  That's it for today.  I gained weight (UGH) so my Ering is being resized.

What I want to know is how can my DH gain more than 35 lbs over the past 30 years and his wedding band still fits?  It is a puzzle...


----------



## aerinha

Antique rock crystal with Ruby accent necklace in sterling


----------



## Love Of My Life

wedding band , watch& earrings


----------



## SandyC1981

aerinha said:


> Antique rock crystal with Ruby accent necklace in sterling
> View attachment 3911333


Very pretty!


----------



## loogirl

I'm wearing my yellow and white gold emerald and diamond ring today. 

I love it!


----------



## mrs moulds

My diamond pendant that I got for Christmas.


----------



## Caz71




----------



## sammytheMUA

My everyday jewelry 
Diamond studs, necklace, tennis bracelet and upgraded wedding set.


----------



## restricter

I took my Temple St Clair flying fox out for a spin.


----------



## mrs moulds




----------



## Caz71




----------



## aerinha

Wearing my great grandmother's locket on a black satin cord and my vintage Rolex datejust today (with the wrong date on it lol)


----------



## aerinha

Chimento rose gold 18Kt flexible bangle that only looks rose if next to yellow gold


----------



## Bambieee

Been wearing the same staples + my new Pandora. I need some new bracelets to stack though.


----------



## remainsilly

Wearing gift received=.91 carat diamond (pear) & white gold necklace--


---with my cycling gear.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

remainsilly said:


> Wearing gift received=.91 carat diamond (pear) & white gold necklace--
> View attachment 3926156
> 
> ---with my cycling gear.



Beautiful! I love it!  Wear it in good health and enjoy.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I’ve had a really stressful few weeks with family/health troubles so in a moment of weakness treated myself to this beauty - 18k rose gold and diamond crossover ring with a tiny diamond accent on the rose gold band  Am wearing it today with just my wedding set and Mappin and Webb Fortune diamond pendant in YG.


----------



## mrs moulds

remainsilly said:


> Wearing gift received=.91 carat diamond (pear) & white gold necklace--
> View attachment 3926156
> 
> ---with my cycling gear.



Lovely [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## TraGiv

Today I’m wearing my Apple Watch and my new Pandora open bangle.


----------



## dotty8

rose gold *Rue des Mille* costume ring with a little frog charm


----------



## Bambieee

dotty8 said:


> rose gold *Rue des Mille* costume ring with a little frog charm
> View attachment 3934069
> View attachment 3934070


This is so unique. V cute!


----------



## jess236

Jennifer Meyer wishbone pendant


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wedding set, Tiffany initial disc pendant in YG and the first outing of my new emerald cut diamond halo ring in 18k WG on my right hand.


----------



## aerinha

Antique art nouveau ivory pendant on a bone chain.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Haven’t taken my new ring off since I got it, just took this photo of it in the sunshine! Apart from this no other jewellery today with the exception of a .80 ttcw three stone diamond ring in YG that DH bought me, worn in lieu of my normal wedding rings.

Excuse my dry, cold and chapped hands in the pic! It’s freezing cold here!


----------



## princesspig

Georg Jensen Vivianna watch with hammered silver dial - got this a few days ago, and I am loving it.
Georg Jensen Smithy hammered silver cuff
Hermes collier de chien ring
Tiffany DbtY necklace in platinum
Annoushka diamond studs


----------



## diordesert99

we're still in the honeymoon phase


----------



## udalrike




----------



## princesspig

Georg Jensen Vivianna watch with hammered silver dial
Georg Jensen Love Knot bangle
Georg Jensen Savannah ring with rock crystal
Van Der Bauwede ring with diamonds
Simple diamond studs from Annoushka 
Tiffany diamonds by the yard necklace

The watch is a classic, but it feels very unusual because it is a bangle, rather than having a classic strap that goes all the way around the wrist. It feels far more like a piece of jewellery than a watch IMO. It is also surprisingly comfortable and it does not move/fall off.
I also quite like the idea behind the design, Vivianna Torun Bülow-Hübe said: "Back then watches were only chronometers - measures of time, which one got constantly caught out by. I wanted to free people from the slavery of time, I wanted to make a watch which reminded one that life is here and now, so I created a watch with a mirror face, no number and a simple second hand. A watch should not make us prisoners of time - but liberate us. Perhaps it is possible to make a timepiece which more intensely perceives the Here and Now. The watch is open ended to symbolise that time should not bind us, and the dial like a mirror reminds us that life is now."
As far as I'm aware, it was designed for an exhibition at the Musee des Art Decoratifs at the Louvre. The subject for the exhibition was "objects you hate."

Obviously, a watch with only a second hand is pretty useless to most people, so that was changed before production, so it has two.


----------



## @PinkCornbread

princesspig said:


> Georg Jensen Vivianna watch with hammered silver dial
> Georg Jensen Love Knot bangle
> Georg Jensen Savannah ring with rock crystal
> Van Der Bauwede ring with diamonds
> Simple diamond studs from Annoushka
> Tiffany diamonds by the yard necklace
> 
> The watch is a classic, but it feels very unusual because it is a bangle, rather than having a classic strap that goes all the way around the wrist. It feels far more like a piece of jewellery than a watch IMO. It is also surprisingly comfortable and it does not move/fall off.
> I also quite like the idea behind the design, Vivianna Torun Bülow-Hübe said: "Back then watches were only chronometers - measures of time, which one got constantly caught out by. I wanted to free people from the slavery of time, I wanted to make a watch which reminded one that life is here and now, so I created a watch with a mirror face, no number and a simple second hand. A watch should not make us prisoners of time - but liberate us. Perhaps it is possible to make a timepiece which more intensely perceives the Here and Now. The watch is open ended to symbolise that time should not bind us, and the dial like a mirror reminds us that life is now."
> As far as I'm aware, it was designed for an exhibition at the Musee des Art Decoratifs at the Louvre. The subject for the exhibition was "objects you hate."
> 
> Obviously, a watch with only a second hand is pretty useless to most people, so that was changed before production, so it has two.



I LOVE YOUR STYLE!!! Everything is so bold and pretty.


----------



## princesspig

@PinkCornbread said:


> I LOVE YOUR STYLE!!! Everything is so bold and pretty.



Thank you!


----------



## @PinkCornbread

Today I’m rocking my Movado Sapphire mirror watch, Hermes clic clac & Chaine d'Ancre Twist Bracelet, Gucci Boule bead bracelet, curled hoop earrings, Tiffany sevillana ring and my upgraded Ring my husband got me for Christmas! (He had it custom designed[emoji847][emoji183] [emoji184] )


----------



## suchi

udalrike said:


>


Beautiful!!!


----------



## leechiyong

Wedding set and my Jordan Askill bracelet:


----------



## princesspig

Georg Jensen Vivianna watch with hammered silver dial.
Van Der Bauwede ring.
Astley Clarke ring - the nest with the pearl in the middle. It is not precious in any way, but I think it's quite fun and a bit unusual without being too much.
Bottega Veneta bracelet (a bracelet for men, resized to fit so it doesn't move too much on my wrist). I think it is supposed to be darker, but I think the jeweller polished it when he resized it, but it really doesn't matter to me 
Tiffany's Diamonds by the Yard necklace in platinum, layered with Annoushka necklace with little spider with tiny diamonds on the body.
I'm also wearing diamond studs from Annoushka.


----------



## ColdSteel

princesspig said:


> Georg Jensen Vivianna watch with hammered silver dial.
> Van Der Bauwede ring.
> Astley Clarke ring - the nest with the pearl in the middle. It is not precious in any way, but I think it's quite fun and a bit unusual without being too much.
> Bottega Veneta bracelet (a bracelet for men, resized to fit so it doesn't move too much on my wrist). I think it is supposed to be darker, but I think the jeweller polished it when he resized it, but it really doesn't matter to me
> Tiffany's Diamonds by the Yard necklace in platinum, layered with Annoushka necklace with little spider with tiny diamonds on the body.
> I'm also wearing diamond studs from Annoushka.



I really love that nested pearl ring! 

Today it's just my RTT blue enamel tag silver bracelet and Apple Watch. Just switched back to my silicone straps as I'm planning to go for a run soon!


----------



## SandyC1981

mrs moulds said:


> My diamond pendant that I got for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3915977


Lovely!


----------



## Caz71

Cartier n daniel wellington


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Vintage David Yurman Bracelet with gold diamond bracelets.


----------



## MarLie




----------



## Onebagtoomany

Tiffany gold initial disc pendant on an 18” chain, wedding set and rose gold/diamond crossover ring on my right hand.


----------



## aerinha

Alaskan Native carved Mammoth ivory elephant.


----------



## chessmont

I think it is Roberto Coin teeny tiny diamond cross necklace, (may have the designer name wrong but that seems to come to my mind) and my Rolex Steel Submariner.  That's it

oh and my e-ring and wedding band


----------



## mewt

Today I'm wearing the beautiful ring my lovely DH proposed with.






...but recently he picked out a muuuch smaller butterfly ring for my birthday, which I'm sooo excited to wear... except they don't have my size and need 2 months to make it for me. Two months!!! And worst thing is, I only have 1 picture which DH took, which isn't even in focus.  Sharing anyway because I'm just so excited about it!






I know what I'd be wearing if this ring was here... Can't wait to wear my "downgrade"!! xD


----------



## leechiyong

Tiffany day for bracelets plus tulip ring and wedding set:


----------



## aerinha

Tanzanite and diamond pendant.


----------



## cdtracing

Wedding rings, watch, 18k yellow gold hoops, 14k yellow gold baguette diamond double heart pendant.


----------



## cdtracing

.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

mewt said:


> Today I'm wearing the beautiful ring my lovely DH proposed with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but recently he picked out a muuuch smaller butterfly ring for my birthday, which I'm sooo excited to wear... except they don't have my size and need 2 months to make it for me. Two months!!! And worst thing is, I only have 1 picture which DH took, which isn't even in focus.  Sharing anyway because I'm just so excited about it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what I'd be wearing if this ring was here... Can't wait to wear my "downgrade"!! xD



So funny about your "downgrade"! It's beautiful! I love your pave butterfly. I'm sure it must sparkle so much IRL. I recently had to special order a pave clover ring in my size. It took 3 weeks to make. It was well worth the wait.


----------



## mewt

Shopgirl1996 said:


> So funny about your "downgrade"! It's beautiful! I love your pave butterfly. I'm sure it must sparkle so much IRL. I recently had to special order a pave clover ring in my size. It took 3 weeks to make. It was well worth the wait.


oh, that sounds beautiful! Do you have a picture of your clover ring?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

mewt said:


> oh, that sounds beautiful! Do you have a picture of your clover ring?






Here you go!


----------



## k*d

New to me: diamond earrings from the 1830s set in silver & gold.


----------



## mewt

^That's a very unique piece!



Shopgirl1996 said:


> View attachment 3962591
> 
> 
> Here you go!


oh, that is gorgeous! Do you mind telling me where you got it from? I love clovers~!

I couldn't stop thinking about my tiny ring, so I got a similar ring just for fun today. It literally cost a dollar so I think it's well worth the money! Very similar style to the butterfly one I'm waiting on, which helps to ease some impatience. My $1 waiting ring:


----------



## Shopgirl1996

mewt said:


> ^That's a very unique piece!
> 
> 
> oh, that is gorgeous! Do you mind telling me where you got it from? I love clovers~!
> 
> I couldn't stop thinking about my tiny ring, so I got a similar ring just for fun today. It literally cost a dollar so I think it's well worth the money! Very similar style to the butterfly one I'm waiting on, which helps to ease some impatience. My $1 waiting ring:



Thanks! I got it from a local jeweler. I can PM you.

I love your $1 ring!


----------



## casiecn

jess236 said:


> Jennifer Meyer wishbone pendant



Do you have a modeling picture of your JM wishbone necklace? I would like be to see it!


----------



## udalrike

Aurelie Bidermann


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike

second earring


----------



## aerinha

In honor of Valentine’s Day rose gold topped with platinum ring with diamonds and rubies circa late 1930s


----------



## Roregirl




----------



## Gourmetgal




----------



## Gourmetgal




----------



## J.A.N.




----------



## J.A.N.




----------



## J.A.N.




----------



## J.A.N.




----------



## udalrike

My Jade bangle from Siberia


----------



## udalrike




----------



## princesspig

I'm wearing two Bottega Veneta silver bracelets - they are considered men's jewellery, but I have had the bottom one resized as it was too large, and the other one fits quite well, and one from Maria Black (I think the absolutely tiny stones are diamonds, but I am not sure).
I'm loving oxidised silver at the moment and it really brings out the details of the Bottega Veneta jewellery.


----------



## J.A.N.

Changed the rings around to all Designer jewellery  on one hand


----------



## Maxt




----------



## princesspig

Silver pendant with a light blue stone (could be glass), inherited from my grandmother, on a simple silver chain.
Georg Jensen Aria bracelet
Georg Jensen Vivianna watch with hammered silver dial.


----------



## Maxt




----------



## chessmont

My wedding set, my Pink Flower dial Rolex 36mm Datejust and a John Hardy choker Bali-style


----------



## Addicted to bags

Haven't worn this combination in awhile.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Addicted to bags said:


> Haven't worn this combination in awhile.
> View attachment 3989209


This is STUNNING !!


----------



## sammytheMUA




----------



## SilverBen

Addicted to bags said:


> Haven't worn this combination in awhile.
> View attachment 3989209



Wow, I love the diamond bangle! Do you mind sharing where it is from? Not the love bracelet, Ive just had my SA find the 10 diamond yg in my size and will be picking that up next week!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 3984743
> 
> 
> Changed the rings around to all Designer jewellery  on one hand



I love your rings JAN! I just bought a Gucci Icon ring in YG as my birthday present to myself, very excited for it to arrive!


----------



## mewt

My little butterfly ring arrived! Finally, a whole month later! DH tried to surprise me, hiding the news and disguising the trip to that out-of-the-way mall as a random date. I guessed it on the way though, totally ruined his parade.  Really love how the wings gently, subtly lift off. I adore this tiny ring.

Have another ring that just shipped out today, on its way to me in a couple days, happy sparkly times!


----------



## Addicted to bags

xblackxstarx said:


> This is STUNNING !!


Thank you xblackxstarx! I’m adding one of the new thinner love bracelets to my collection. Will post when I get it : ))


----------



## Addicted to bags

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Wow, I love the diamond bangle! Do you mind sharing where it is from? Not the love bracelet, Ive just had my SA find the 10 diamond yg in my size and will be picking that up next week!


Hi, I actually had the diamond bangle made by a jeweler. It is a very heavy white gold bangle which I like. If you get one made ask for the heavier gold setting. Congrats on your soon to arrive 10 diamond bracelet! I just ordered another 10 diamond Love in the new thinner width. Can’t wait to get it.


----------



## Everlyrose

My new David Yurman chatelaine ring in peridot.


----------



## Canturi lover

Everlyrose said:


> View attachment 3993897
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new David Yurman chatelaine ring in peridot.



What a beautiful stone [emoji7]


----------



## Everlyrose

Canturi lover said:


> What a beautiful stone [emoji7]


Thanks so much!


----------



## mewt

My first pink diamond arrived today... stacks perfectly with the tiny butterfly. 









Natural unenhanced color, from Asteria diamonds. 110% recommended, super pleasant to work with and really beautiful workmanship!


----------



## SilverBen

Addicted to bags said:


> Hi, I actually had the diamond bangle made by a jeweler. It is a very heavy white gold bangle which I like. If you get one made ask for the heavier gold setting. Congrats on your soon to arrive 10 diamond bracelet! I just ordered another 10 diamond Love in the new thinner width. Can’t wait to get it.


Thank you for the information! I really like the setting on that, what is the diamond weight if you don't mind me asking? I think it is a perfect match with the love but also have size variety!


----------



## sammytheMUA

My everyday jewelry


----------



## Roregirl




----------



## Cyanide Rose

sammytheMUA said:


> View attachment 3996565
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My everyday jewelry



 Gorgeous and that yellow looks very pretty on you [emoji4]


----------



## aerinha

Egyptian revival antique locket on modern chain. If anyone ever sees it for sale where the blank space across from the woman has a snake and a flower please let me know. Finding this version took a couple years but any time I have seen the snake one it is already sold and it was what I really wanted.


----------



## aerinha

Put this on today. Antique green tourmaline in 8ct gold setting. This was a HG for me after reading The Witching Hour at 15. The book had a huge emerald pendant in gold filigree. I spotted this and figured it was as close as I was going to get


----------



## Shopgirl1996

aerinha said:


> Put this on today. Antique green tourmaline in 8ct gold setting. This was a HG for me after reading The Witching Hour at 15. The book had a huge emerald pendant in gold filigree. I spotted this and figured it was as close as I was going to get
> View attachment 4007972



Wow! That is gorgeous! Do you have a modeling pic to share?


----------



## aerinha

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Wow! That is gorgeous! Do you have a modeling pic to share?



I took this the day I got it


And this one at work today



Neither really does the color justice


----------



## skyqueen

Remember the necklace I had made with the insert horseshoe last summer? I've been busy! Had the necklace remade in 18kt YG and bought a new insert. Very happy with the results!


----------



## J.A.N.

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 3984743
> 
> 
> Changed the rings around to all Designer jewellery  on one hand



[emoji173]️A new addition 18k 1.50ct Emerald and. 36 points princess cut diamond ring. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji173]️


----------



## aerinha

Cameo I bought in Pompeii on my first trip to Italy


----------



## perpetualgirl

Turquoise velour sweats from the discount Grocery Outlet, grey hoodie sweatshirt, Rolex yellow/steel Datejust 31, platinum wedding/engagement rings, white gold bezel set solitaire on right hand with Tiffany Atlas toggle bracelet, and Tiffany beaded bracelet with return to Tiffany heart, and double heart return to Tiffany necklace. And sometimes I wear my pearls to shovel horse poo!!! I'm pretty sure my mare appreciates that


----------



## perpetualgirl

aerinha said:


> Cameo I bought in Pompeii on my first trip to Italy
> View attachment 4011662


That's a gorgeous cameo!!!! That setting is really pretty. Pompeii must have been amazing, and what a great keepsake you got to remember it!
I have a small collection of cameos, some newer, some old. I found a lot of "loose" cameos on Ebay, and one is a small round cameo of a Roman soldier. I think it's pretty old. One of these days I'm going to have it set into a pendant so I can wear it.


----------



## skyqueen

perpetualgirl said:


> And sometimes I wear my pearls to shovel horse poo!!! I'm pretty sure my mare appreciates that


Yup!


----------



## aerinha

Castle choker from Disney trip


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Having a WG day today - 18k WG diamond hoops and 18k WG emerald cut diamond halo ring.


----------



## Caz71

Visiting Sydney and went to my fav designer at the moment. By Charlotte. Lotus and evil eye!


----------



## aerinha

From my first trip to Florence. 18kt gold and semiprecious stoned


----------



## Caz71

Caz71 said:


> Visiting Sydney and went to my fav designer at the moment. By Charlotte. Lotus and evil eye!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4020984
> View attachment 4020985


----------



## leechiyong

A little Chanel (pictured) to go along with my Jordan Askill bracelet, wedding set, and tulip ring:


----------



## cdtracing

Today was Tahitians today...multi color tin cup necklace, drop earrings, bracelet, & sapphire/diamond/Tahitian ring.


----------



## Joule

cdtracing said:


> Today was Tahitians today...multi color tin cup necklace, drop earrings, bracelet, & sapphire/diamond/Tahitian ring.
> View attachment 4025483
> View attachment 4025484


Seeing cdtracing's Tahitian collection is always a good start to the day. Gorgeous.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

A pawn shop find - 14k white gold tanzanite and diamond ring. I plan to replace the diamond baguettes (which are a little cracked, only visible under a loupe) with some loose diamonds I already have. If anyone has any ideas re design I would appreciate them!


----------



## aerinha

Etsy made copy of the Asprey Woodland necklace in palladium plated brass.


----------



## aerinha

Onebagtoomany said:


> A pawn shop find - 14k white gold tanzanite and diamond ring. I plan to replace the diamond baguettes (which are a little cracked, only visible under a loupe) with some loose diamonds I already have. If anyone has any ideas re design I would appreciate them!



I love tanzanite. How about doing a halo around it or putting a trillion cut on each side


----------



## Onebagtoomany

aerinha said:


> I love tanzanite. How about doing a halo around it or putting a trillion cut on each side



Me too! I like the idea of a trillion cut on each side and already have the diamonds to use from another ring which are really nice stones. Another idea is to turn it into a three stone ring with a diamond on each side, I already have a .25 stone so could get a matching one. I think I will have the ring reset in 18k white gold or platinum at the same time too.


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> Today was Tahitians today...multi color tin cup necklace, drop earrings, bracelet, & sapphire/diamond/Tahitian ring.
> View attachment 4025483
> View attachment 4025484


I WANT that damn bracelet!


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> I WANT that damn bracelet!


 
It came from Perth, Australia & from a very nice seller on Etsy.... Mellisa Milburn.  TheGypsyPearlCo is the name of her store.  I'm seriously thinking about seeing if she can recreate the bracelet with Golden &  White South Seas.  She has a similar one in her shop now of darker Tahitians.  Mine is made of shades of silver Tahitians.


----------



## cdtracing

Today, I wore some of my Golden SS's.....studs, necklace with seed pearls, white & golden SS bracelet, & golden SS with yellow sapphires & diamond accents.


----------



## Joule

cdtracing said:


> Today, I wore some of my Golden SS's.....studs, necklace with seed pearls, white & golden SS bracelet, & golden SS with yellow sapphires & diamond accents.
> 
> View attachment 4027541
> View attachment 4027542


And I want THAT bracelet!


----------



## cdtracing

Joule said:


> And I want THAT bracelet!



I found this one on Ebay many years ago.  It's very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Joule

GSSP pendant, gold knot studs, and wedding ring. At least, that's what I PLAN to wear, when I get ready to leave the house. Until then, I'll wear my pets.


----------



## aerinha

Baroque Tahitian strand that is much prettier in person


----------



## aerinha

1915 pearl and briolette amethyst necklace


----------



## velvetcupcake

Roberto Coin Princess Flower bracelet


----------



## aerinha

Brand new modified copy of the Mappin Webb Fortune pendant. Pretty but much much smaller than I expected it to be. 



Dime comparison


----------



## Gourmetgal

So happy to wear my new watch today!


----------



## cdtracing

Not the greatest pic but I took it in a hurry since I was running late.  I was in a South Sea Octopus mood today....no drama & getting things done.


----------



## silversage4

Hi! New to this thread. Wearing on my RH Art Deco platinum sapphire 1.60 and 1.74 and diamond .76 ctw ring, LH plat and diamond ER 1 ct center .50 on the sides and 1 ct plat eternity wedding band. And my sterling and aquamarine locket. Pardon my red chest I just got out of the shower[emoji846]







Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Canturi lover

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Onebagtoomany

aerinha said:


> Brand new modified copy of the Mappin Webb Fortune pendant. Pretty but much much smaller than I expected it to be.
> View attachment 4032383
> 
> 
> Dime comparison
> View attachment 4032382



It looks great! I know what you mean about the size though, I also found mine smaller than I expected.


----------



## silversage4

Feelin my yellow sapphires today RH plat 1.1 ct y. Sapphire .45 ct diamonds. Yellow sapphire faceted bead necklace 14k YG and .45 ct y. Sapphire stud earrings in WG
	

		
			
		

		
	





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Gourmetgal




----------



## chocolateolive

Probably looks a bit heavy but love wearing all at the same time


----------



## suchi

Ruby and Emerald ring, silver Tahitian studs.


----------



## silversage4

chocolateolive said:


> Probably looks a bit heavy but love wearing all at the same time



I love this! It has a really great modern, edgy, but not too edgy especially with the mixed colors


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## silversage4

Edwardian (circa 1910) plat grossular garnet and diamond ring.  Tsavorite garnet WG necklace, and tsavorite garnet WG studs 

View attachment 4038355
View attachment 4038357
View attachment 4038358


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Julide

Canturi lover said:


> View attachment 4037029
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Love the watch. I have never been able to wear that style so I appreciate it even more when modeled! The whole look is fab!


----------



## Canturi lover

Julide said:


> Love the watch. I have never been able to wear that style so I appreciate it even more when modeled! The whole look is fab!



Thank you [emoji253]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## silversage4

Art Deco platinum SS pearl ring and SS pearl WG necklace 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Onebagtoomany said:


> A pawn shop find - 14k white gold tanzanite and diamond ring. I plan to replace the diamond baguettes (which are a little cracked, only visible under a loupe) with some loose diamonds I already have. If anyone has any ideas re design I would appreciate them!



I'm so excited - met with my jeweller and have agreed that he will redesign the ring for me in 18k white gold with a trillion setting on either side using existing diamonds that I already have (which are really lovely stones). He specialises in handmade jewellery and comes really highly recommended, this is the first time that I have my own custom design made for me so I can't wait to see the final result!


----------



## silversage4

Onebagtoomany said:


> I'm so excited - met with my jeweller and have agreed that he will redesign the ring for me in 18k white gold with a trillion setting on either side using existing diamonds that I already have (which are really lovely stones). He specialises in handmade jewellery and comes really highly recommended, this is the first time that I have my own custom design made for me so I can't wait to see the final result!



Please post pics when it’s done, need to see how this story ends [emoji846]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## silversage4

Rose gold ruby and diamond antique cigar band ring. It was the bride gift from my husband [emoji4] and rose gold over SS ruby bar necklace 





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cdtracing

Princess cut black diamond studs in first piercing with smaller round black diamond studs in second piercing.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

silversage4 said:


> Please post pics when it’s done, need to see how this story ends [emoji846]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thank you, will do!


----------



## KonjoBolsa

My 1st David Yurman bracelet! And a14k gold Adi Paz topaz ring which came in a set. I stacked it with a ring I got from Express.


----------



## KonjoBolsa

chocolateolive said:


> Probably looks a bit heavy but love wearing all at the same time


----------



## Addicted to bags

cdtracing said:


> Not the greatest pic but I took it in a hurry since I was running late.  I was in a South Sea Octopus mood today....no drama & getting things done.
> View attachment 4033994


Love the pearl octopus! Very nice craftsmanship


----------



## Addicted to bags

Gourmetgal said:


> View attachment 4037693


I like how you wear your plain gold band in the center. It helps highlight your beautiful diamonds! And the leather your hand is resting on looks scrumptious


----------



## suchi

silversage4 said:


> Rose gold ruby and diamond antique cigar band ring. It was the bride gift from my husband [emoji4] and rose gold over SS ruby bar necklace
> View attachment 4042109
> View attachment 4042111
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


That necklace is


----------



## suchi

An enamelled butterfly bracelet, soc mabe dangles with sapphires


----------



## minx891

Gourmetgal said:


> So happy to wear my new watch today!
> 
> View attachment 4032440




Hi @Gourmetgal , may i know the specs of your watch? Its beautiful!

It looks like ever rose? and is it 31mm? Just guessing here.


----------



## Fally420

wearing my Chopardissimo bracelet stacked with my diamond armcuffs


----------



## aerinha

Bronze dragon choker/neck sculpture


----------



## silversage4

aerinha said:


> Bronze dragon choker/neck sculpture
> View attachment 4045239



Oooh very GoT I love it!!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## silversage4

suchi said:


> That necklace is



Thank you [emoji4] 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## silversage4

Victorian cameo RG ring not sure on the gold content as the mark was lost in a sizing and 14k RG Edwardian signet watch fob charm worn as a pendant on a 9kt RG guard chain 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## suchi

aerinha said:


> Bronze dragon choker/neck sculpture
> View attachment 4045239


Very cool!!!


----------



## cdtracing

suchi said:


> An enamelled butterfly bracelet, soc mabe dangles with sapphires


Your bracelet is so beautiful!!


----------



## Gourmetgal




----------



## Canturi lover

Gourmetgal said:


> View attachment 4045574



Amazing colour and beautiful setting [emoji253]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## aerinha

silversage4 said:


> Oooh very GoT I love it!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Thanks.  Daenerys’ necklace was the inspiration


----------



## cdtracing

aerinha said:


> Bronze dragon choker/neck sculpture
> View attachment 4045239


I remember when you got this!!  It is soooo cool!!!!!


----------



## silversage4

Gourmetgal said:


> View attachment 4045574


oh my, this is lovely! The color is so rich!


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Your bracelet is so beautiful!!


Thank you so much


----------



## Addicted to bags

My two new Chanel pieces. Code Coco watch and Ceramic Camilla necklace in 18 kt gold with 2 diamonds.


----------



## Canturi lover

All your pieces are beautiful!  Love your diamond station necklace [emoji253]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cdtracing

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4046117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two new Chanel pieces. Code Coco watch and Ceramic Camilla necklace in 18 kt gold with 2 diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4046118



How gorgeous is this!!!!  Love your pieces!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

cdtracing said:


> How gorgeous is this!!!!  Love your pieces!!!


Thank you cdtracing


----------



## mcb100

I am wearing my new earrings. Sapphire with white gold and tiny diamonds. The left one in the box isn't crooked, I just took it out and turned it.


----------



## cdtracing

mcb100 said:


> I am wearing my new earrings. Sapphire with white gold and tiny diamonds. The left one in the box isn't crooked, I just took it out and turned it.


Beautiful earrings!!!  Would love to see a mod shot!!


----------



## nicole0612

mcb100 said:


> I am wearing my new earrings. Sapphire with white gold and tiny diamonds. The left one in the box isn't crooked, I just took it out and turned it.



These are so pretty! Do you happen to know the diamond and sapphire sizes?


----------



## mcb100

nicole0612 said:


> These are so pretty! Do you happen to know the diamond and sapphire sizes?


Hi, they are .61 carats of sapphire and .22 of diamond accents.


----------



## leechiyong

Wedding set, Dior Rose des Vents bracelet, and Kathleen Lynagh necklace:


----------



## skyqueen

Gourmetgal said:


> View attachment 4045574


Ceylon sapphire? Gorgeous!


----------



## silversage4

leechiyong said:


> Wedding set, Dior Rose des Vents bracelet, and Kathleen Lynagh necklace:
> View attachment 4047867



I’m loving that bracelet!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## silversage4

LH WR and Art Deco platinum tourmaline ring, RH plat and untreated sapphire ring, Art Deco plat diamond ring and Art Deco plat diamond and onyx pendant on 14kt WG chain. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## leechiyong

silversage4 said:


> I’m loving that bracelet!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Thank you!  I rarely see daily wear fine jewelry pieces with hot pink and couldn’t resist!


----------



## nicole0612

mcb100 said:


> Hi, they are .61 carats of sapphire and .22 of diamond accents.


Thank you! The proportions are gorgeous!


----------



## Gourmetgal

skyqueen said:


> Ceylon sapphire? Gorgeous!


I don’t really know but probably not.  It isn’t soft enough in color.


----------



## Patrick Saada

Apart from the 4Cs (Clarity, Color, Carat, and Cut), one must pay more attention to the placement of the gemstones and the diamond grading report. But is there anything else that you ought to be careful about?


----------



## aerinha

My grandmother’s cameo


----------



## Mcandy

Patrick Saada said:


> Apart from the 4Cs (Clarity, Color, Carat, and Cut), one must pay more attention to the placement of the gemstones and the diamond grading report. But is there anything else that you ought to be careful about?



you mean in buying antique rings? check the prongs if it is still intact, stones not moving and if theres any thinning of gold. its nice to buy an antique jewelries but as they are old you would want jewelries that you can use and not have to pay for a repair or reset.


----------



## silversage4

Victorian moss agate ring and Victorian moss agate necklace 

View attachment 4050405
View attachment 4050408



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Joule

A little whimsy can be a good thing.


----------



## Lilybarb

My bubble ring + mystic moonstone bracelet. What a fun thread!


----------



## Addicted to bags

My platinum and diamond pinkie ring. My hand looks bruised or dirty, it is just the lighting.
It is a fun thread Lilybarb  Welcome to it.


----------



## Lilybarb

Addicted to bags said:


> My platinum and diamond pinkie ring. My hand looks bruised or dirty, it is just the lighting.
> It is a fun thread Lilybarb  Welcome to it.
> 
> View attachment 4052498



Oooh that is gorgeous!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Lilybarb said:


> Oooh that is gorgeous!!


Thank you Lilybarb!


----------



## mewt

Lilybarb said:


> My bubble ring + mystic moonstone bracelet. What a fun thread!


Is that... maybe... Trollbeads? :'D What is mystic moonstone? It looks very cool!



Addicted to bags said:


> My platinum and diamond pinkie ring. My hand looks bruised or dirty, it is just the lighting.


That's really interesting design! Looks like an armadillo, but blingier! Blingadillo? xD I love it!

I'd been searching for a fitted, solid gold bangle and my search is FINALLY over. I love it so much and won't be taking it off ever!


----------



## JOJA

Addicted to bags said:


> My platinum and diamond pinkie ring. My hand looks bruised or dirty, it is just the lighting.
> It is a fun thread Lilybarb  Welcome to it.
> 
> View attachment 4052498



LOVE this!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

mewt said:


> Is that... maybe... Trollbeads? :'D What is mystic moonstone? It looks very cool!
> 
> 
> That's really interesting design! Looks like an armadillo, but blingier! Blingadillo? xD I love it!
> 
> I'd been searching for a fitted, solid gold bangle and my search is FINALLY over. I love it so much and won't be taking it off ever!


Armadillo-Blingadillo, HAHA. That's a great name 

Your new combo is perfect! Classy and pretty together. Nice picking


----------



## aerinha

No heat sapphire (and red lines from having my arms folded)


----------



## Mcandy

aerinha said:


> No heat sapphire (and red lines from having my arms folded)
> View attachment 4052943



so pretty! this was my dream ring! I have a smaller one I got from an antique store. its a small ruby center with tiny diamonds around it. its not as big as yours and it was only in a 9k setting. I love it because it seem like a lucky ring for me. I use it on my classes or anything that needs passing lol. still I dream of a ring similar to yours and in sapphire too. its amazing that yours is unheated too! that's a real rare stone


----------



## frzsri

mewt said:


> Is that... maybe... Trollbeads? :'D What is mystic moonstone? It looks very cool!
> 
> 
> That's really interesting design! Looks like an armadillo, but blingier! Blingadillo? xD I love it!
> 
> I'd been searching for a fitted, solid gold bangle and my search is FINALLY over. I love it so much and won't be taking it off ever!



I love the combination, very elegant


----------



## frzsri

My three gold bangles (WG, YG and RG), present from hubby after baby no 3. Symbolise our three boys. I never take it off since getting these.


----------



## aerinha

Mcandy said:


> so pretty! this was my dream ring! I have a smaller one I got from an antique store. its a small ruby center with tiny diamonds around it. its not as big as yours and it was only in a 9k setting. I love it because it seem like a lucky ring for me. I use it on my classes or anything that needs passing lol. still I dream of a ring similar to yours and in sapphire too. its amazing that yours is unheated too! that's a real rare stone



Thanks!  The pic makes it look bigger than it is, but it is a favorite.


----------



## Addicted to bags

frzsri said:


> View attachment 4053312
> 
> 
> My three gold bangles (WG, YG and RG), present from hubby after baby no 3. Symbolise our three boys. I never take it off since getting these.


Nice hubby!


----------



## roses5682

frzsri said:


> View attachment 4053312
> 
> 
> My three gold bangles (WG, YG and RG), present from hubby after baby no 3. Symbolise our three boys. I never take it off since getting these.



Who is the designer of the bangles, they are very pretty?


----------



## Joule

Wedding ring and 18k Y/W gold huggies. When I leave the house, I'll add a GSS pearl pendant. I just can't be very interesting lately.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Joule said:


> Wedding ring and 18k Y/W gold huggies. When I leave the house, I'll add a GSS pearl pendant. I just can't be very interesting lately.


That looks beautiful and not at all boring Joule!


----------



## Joule

Addicted to bags said:


> That looks beautiful and not at all boring Joule!


Thank you so much, Addicted to bags!


----------



## frzsri

Addicted to bags said:


> Nice hubby!



I think so too[emoji38]


----------



## frzsri

roses5682 said:


> Who is the designer of the bangles, they are very pretty?



Thank you. Hubby bought it at a local jewellery chain called Habib Jewels but this is part of their Italian collection. 
From what I understand, the chain contracts the design and construction of certain pieces in Italy and bring these in to sell locally.
I think a lot of Italian jewellers have similar designs. 
Sorry if I am not much help[emoji28]


----------



## suchi

Butterfly bracelet, soc mabe earrings with sapphires, freshwater pearl pendant


----------



## lovieluvslux

skyqueen said:


> Ceylon sapphire? Gorgeous!


Beautiful bracelet. I've seen this in Dior boutique.  I have my eye on lapis rose des vents.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Moonstone with rose gold for summer


----------



## suchi

Metallic lavender freshwater pearl strand with matching studs.


----------



## Joule

suchi said:


> Metallic lavender freshwater pearl strand with matching studs.


So pretty, suchi.


----------



## aerinha

Multicolored tahitian strand and Victorian gold and diamond snake ring


----------



## cdtracing

White South Sea oval Pearl tin cup necklace & White SS drop earrings.


----------



## suchi

Joule said:


> So pretty, suchi.


Thank you Joule


----------



## suchi

aerinha said:


> Multicolored tahitian strand and Victorian gold and diamond snake ring
> View attachment 4057237
> 
> View attachment 4057235


Both are beautiful!!! I love snake themed jewelry.


----------



## suchi

Wearing metallic souffle pearl pendant today.


----------



## silversage4

RG 1930s ruby and diamond cigar band ring and RG over SS ruby bar necklace


----------



## silversage4

Platinum yellow sapphire ring, yellow sapphire necklace worn as bracelet, WG orange and yellow sapphire necklace


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Fun thread!!! I’ve already taken off everything but my wedding band, but I’ll post more pics of other things tomorrow!


----------



## cdtracing

Tahitian tin cup necklace & Tahitian drop earrings in white gold.


----------



## silversage4

14kt Victorian locket on 14kt Victorian seed pearl vulcanite guard chain. 14kt vintage black star sapphire ring and 14kt braided gold bracelet


----------



## nicole0612

silversage4 said:


> 14kt Victorian locket on 14kt Victorian seed pearl vulcanite guard chain. 14kt vintage black star sapphire ring and 14kt braided gold bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4062574
> View attachment 4062579


I am so in love with that bracelet!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Wearing this sterling necklace today. I was a gift from a friend. It’s pretty heavy but I love wearing it.


----------



## restricter

Cyanide Rose isn’t the only one in the mood for serpent jewelry today.  Excuse the cat hair.  I had furry help setting up this photo.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

restricter said:


> Cyanide Rose isn’t the only one in the mood for serpent jewelry today.  Excuse the cat hair.  I had furry help setting up this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063559



Beautiful pieces [emoji4]


----------



## restricter

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful pieces [emoji4]



Yours too!  It’s so bold and fun!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

restricter said:


> Yours too!  It’s so bold and fun!



Thanks so much [emoji5]


----------



## aerinha

Ballon Bleu watch and opera length AAA grade freshwater pearl strand whose pearls look weirdly shaped at this angle but are round IRL


----------



## k*d




----------



## Mcandy

restricter said:


> Cyanide Rose isn’t the only one in the mood for serpent jewelry today.  Excuse the cat hair.  I had furry help setting up this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4063559



so pretty and unique!


----------



## Mcandy

aerinha said:


> Ballon Bleu watch and opera length AAA grade freshwater pearl strand whose pearls look weirdly shaped at this angle but are round IRL
> View attachment 4063738



love the watch!


----------



## Pessie

I must’ve been to look at these 3 times at least, today I bought them  and wearing them straight away!


----------



## boutiquedelight

Today I am wearing dream catcher necklace.


----------



## skyqueen

My new pearl tin cup...can be layered or worn alone. Not the best pearls but serves the purpose!
14kt/4-8mm/58"


----------



## Mcandy

Pessie said:


> I must’ve been to look at these 3 times at least, today I bought them  and wearing them straight away!
> 
> View attachment 4064993


They are so pretty! Where did you buy it?


----------



## Pessie

Mcandy said:


> They are so pretty! Where did you buy it?


Oh thanks!  I bought them from an independent jeweller in the UK


----------



## Mcandy

Pessie said:


> Oh thanks!  I bought them from an independent jeweller in the UK



I see. Thanks


----------



## Cat2015

Yurman. ..always, or simple diamond studs.


----------



## cdtracing

Lord, I hope these pics won' be too big. I wore these earrings & bracelet for our low country boil Mother's Day family get together.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> Lord, I hope these pics won' be too big. I wore these earrings & bracelet for our low country boil Mother's Day family get together.
> View attachment 4067315
> View attachment 4067316



Not too big at all! I absolutely love that cuff/ bracelet [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

Cyanide Rose said:


> Not too big at all! I absolutely love that cuff/ bracelet [emoji4]


Thank you, Cyanide Rose.  I've had the cuff for a while but didn't have other pieces to go with it.  It's Sleeping Beauty Turquoise, Chrome Diopside, London Blue Topaz & Sky Blue Topaz.  The earrings are London Blue,  Swiss Blue, & White Topaz & Chrome Diopside.  I would love to find a ring & maybe a pendant that would blend with it.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Cyanide Rose.  I've had the cuff for a while but didn't have other pieces to go with it.  It's Sleeping Beauty Turquoise, Chrome Diopside, London Blue Topaz & Sky Blue Topaz.  The earrings are London Blue,  Swiss Blue, & White Topaz & Chrome Diopside.  I would love to find a ring & maybe a pendant that would blend with it.



You’re quite welcome, the combination of this variety of gemstones is just gorgeous. I must say sleeping beauty turquoise is one of my favorite gemstones ever. It’s sooo pretty. Finding a pendant or a ring to match, would really be icing on the cake.  I really do hope you find both. Chrome diopside is such a rich gemstone, it’s truly mesmerizing [emoji5]


----------



## leechiyong

Wedding set, tulip ring, Hermes Petit H bracelet, and my Lauren Klassen necklace (not pictured):


----------



## nicole0612

leechiyong said:


> Wedding set, tulip ring, Hermes Petit H bracelet, and my Lauren Klassen necklace (not pictured):
> View attachment 4069189



What are unique and beautiful wedding set. What is the center stone?


----------



## leechiyong

nicole0612 said:


> What are unique and beautiful wedding set. What is the center stone?


Thank you!  It's a pink sapphire.


----------



## nicole0612

leechiyong said:


> Thank you!  It's a pink sapphire.



It’s stunning!


----------



## aerinha

Antique silver and paste with a supposedly natural pearl center pendant in modern velvet choker


----------



## Theren

My yellow Diamond earrings and my ring


----------



## aerinha

Turquoise ring


----------



## Mcandy

aerinha said:


> Antique silver and paste with a supposedly natural pearl center pendant in modern velvet choker
> View attachment 4069677



love it! the pearl matches your blouse


----------



## silversage4

Pessie said:


> I must’ve been to look at these 3 times at least, today I bought them  and wearing them straight away!
> 
> View attachment 4064993



That’s usually my rule, if after seeing it three times I still love it then I get it . [emoji846] they’re lovely


----------



## silversage4

Ring stack of platinum deep pinkish/red corundum. Platinum grossular garnet w/diamonds. Platinum sapphire. Sterling key necklace. Wedding set.


----------



## Pessie

silversage4 said:


> That’s usually my rule, if after seeing it three times I still love it then I get it . [emoji846] they’re lovely


Thank you, I really love them  I think I agree with you, I felt comfortable buying them because I’d thought it over for a while


----------



## silversage4

Art Deco plat sapphire and diamond ring, wedding set w/ plat sapphire eternity band, WG sapphire and diamond necklace, thong and semi precious bead bracelet.


----------



## silversage4

Art Deco 18kt YG and plat ring w/ natural pearl and rose cut diamonds, 14kt YG braided wire bracelet, 14k YG natural peal and semi precious globe charm necklace, 18kt YG cultured pearl earrings


----------



## canyongirl

Rainbow moonstone and diamond WG ring from Kendra Scott’s fine jewelry collection.


----------



## kiwishopper

You have some gorgeous sapphire pieces! 




silversage4 said:


> Art Deco plat sapphire and diamond ring, wedding set w/ plat sapphire eternity band, WG sapphire and diamond necklace, thong and semi precious bead bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077205
> View attachment 4077206
> View attachment 4077207


----------



## leechiyong

Wedding set and Dior Rose des Vents bracelet:


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I don’t know if anyone remembers my little project with the tanzanite ring I bought from a pawn shop, but I have finally received the redesigned ring back from my jeweller! The setting has been changed from 14k to 18k white gold and I used some diamonds I already had loose to frame the tanzanite (the previous stones were cracked and not very sparkly). I love it! Here’s a pic but it does the stone no justice, it is incredibly sparkly in real life!


----------



## wee drop o bush

My wedding/engagement rings 


My Pandora bracelet.


My Karolina Bik earrings.


----------



## Mintycopter

A Pearl, Diamond and yellow gold day.... Thank you for letting me share and have a great day to everyone!!!


----------



## aerinha

Rainbow Swarovski necklace


----------



## pauliney

My ring stack combo lately~


----------



## Molly0

Catherine Popesco necklace.
(I’ve never been one for costume jewelry before, but I just can’t help falling for this one.)


----------



## aerinha

Sparkly day!


----------



## aerinha

This was the first cameo I ever bought


----------



## mary beth mattis

i cleaned my wedding ring and lace ring......they turned out so nice!


----------



## melvel

Been wearing this ring everyday for the last couple of weeks, I love it so much.  It's sapphire and diamonds yellow gold setting.


----------



## Canturi lover

melvel said:


> Been wearing this ring everyday for the last couple of weeks, I love it so much.  It's sapphire and diamonds yellow gold setting.



I love it!  Can you please tell me who made it [emoji253]


----------



## aerinha

Sculpture artist Sue Beatrice who makes art pieces out of antique watch parts did a line of cast silver jewelry (because watch parts are scratchy). This dragon was part of her first line.


----------



## silversage4

kiwishopper said:


> You have some gorgeous sapphire pieces!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## silversage4

Onebagtoomany said:


> I don’t know if anyone remembers my little project with the tanzanite ring I bought from a pawn shop, but I have finally received the redesigned ring back from my jeweller! The setting has been changed from 14k to 18k white gold and I used some diamonds I already had loose to frame the tanzanite (the previous stones were cracked and not very sparkly). I love it! Here’s a pic but it does the stone no justice, it is incredibly sparkly in real life!



I love it![emoji7]


----------



## justeen

My new (to me) RTT bracelet. Nothing else, just keeping it simple.


----------



## silversage4

Yellow sapphire and diamond plat ring, yellow sapphire necklace worn as bracelet, antique SS aquamarine locket necklace


----------



## tally2ball

Mintycopter said:


> A Pearl, Diamond and yellow gold day.... Thank you for letting me share and have a great day to everyone!!!
> View attachment 4082786



Wow! I love the stacked bracelet combo and that watch!  very nice!


----------



## aerinha

Kingman turquoise ring in silver


----------



## suchi

Other than a pearl strand and drop pearl earrings, this Ruby and gold bracelet


----------



## Mcandy

aerinha said:


> Sparkly day!
> View attachment 4083905
> 
> View attachment 4083906


Beautiful, love your ring most especially!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

suchi said:


> Other than a pearl strand and drop pearl earrings, this Ruby and gold bracelet



That is gorgeous!!


----------



## Louish

I wore my T&co 0.05ct SS DBTY as well as...

SS Rolex Datejust



Wedding ring, eternity ring & engagement ring (I wore my engagement ring on the other hand)


----------



## suchi

susanagonzc said:


> That is gorgeous!!


Thank you


----------



## cdtracing

Pearls today.


----------



## aerinha

This does not photograph well, but it’s an early 1800s silver earring set with rose cut diamonds repurposed as a pendant on a modern fetter link white gold chain.


----------



## tolliv

This was yesterday. The designer is Ricardo Basta. He designs one of a kind pieces.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

tolliv said:


> This was yesterday. The designer is Ricardo Basta. He designs one of a kind pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4098221
> View attachment 4098222
> View attachment 4098223



I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your opal pinky ring [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## tolliv

GeorginaLavender said:


> I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your opal pinky ring [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].



Thank you. Here is a better view. It is my late mother-in-law’s ring so it only fits on my pinky. I should get it sized but i like
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 it on that finger.


----------



## tolliv

GeorginaLavender said:


> I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your opal pinky ring [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].



Here are a few additional shots.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

tolliv said:


> Here are a few additional shots.
> 
> View attachment 4098250
> View attachment 4098251
> View attachment 4098252
> View attachment 4098253



It’s so gorgeous!!!!!  I like how you’re wearing a (typical) dress ring on your pinky—it’s so BOLD and unexpected, and it looks very good on your pinky!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tolliv

GeorginaLavender said:


> It’s so gorgeous!!!!!  I like how you’re wearing a (typical) dress ring on your pinky—it’s so BOLD and unexpected, and it looks very good on your pinky!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Awww, thank you! My sister-in-law insists that I get it sized and wear it on my ring finger. I told her absolutely not. It fits my pinky perfectly.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

tolliv said:


> Awww, thank you! My sister-in-law insists that I get it sized and wear it on my ring finger. I told her absolutely not. It fits my pinky perfectly.



I would leave as-is.  Pinkies need love too!!!  Also, I’m not a fan of sizing heirlooms as you never know if an accident will happen at the jeweler.


----------



## dorcast

tolliv said:


> Awww, thank you! My sister-in-law insists that I get it sized and wear it on my ring finger. I told her absolutely not. It fits my pinky perfectly.



It's gorgeous and I love it on your pinky!


----------



## tolliv

dorcast said:


> It's gorgeous and I love it on your pinky!



Thank you. That’s probably where it will be worn all the time.


----------



## tolliv

GeorginaLavender said:


> I would leave as-is.  Pinkies need love too!!!  Also, I’m not a fan of sizing heirlooms as you never know if an accident will happen at the jeweler.



I totally agree. I’m not comfortable with leaving it at the jeweler so I will wear it only on my pinky only.


----------



## Mcandy

Im wearing now the tiny ruby ring i received from aliexpress. The stone looks genuine with all the inclusions but it looks like a childs ring lol. I still love it though because its a gift from hubby


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Wearing my updated E-ring and my ruby and diamond ring. It’s from the 80’s and because of the color of the gold, it took a bit to find a jeweler that would mix to make this color to size it up for me. Glad I can finally wear it now [emoji4]


----------



## wee drop o bush

Cyanide Rose said:


> Wearing my updated E-ring and my ruby and diamond ring. It’s from the 80’s and because of the color of the gold, it took a bit to find a jeweler that would mix to make this color to size it up for me. Glad I can finally wear it now [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4105510
> View attachment 4105512



Both are beautiful, I love Rubies


----------



## Cyanide Rose

wee drop o bush said:


> Both are beautiful, I love Rubies



Thank you so much! I adore them too. I remember your beautiful engagement ring [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

White South Sea tin cup necklace & drop earrings in 18K yellow gold, wedding rings, White South Sea ring.


----------



## Deetob88

Everyone has such beautiful pieces of jewelry! Today I'm wearing my great grandmas alexandrite ring in yellow gold. In the sun light it was this amazing teal color, but when I took the picture it shows up as deep purple.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Deetob88 said:


> Everyone has such beautiful pieces of jewelry! Today I'm wearing my great grandmas alexandrite ring in yellow gold. In the sun light it was this amazing teal color, but when I took the picture it shows up as deep purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4108898
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk



[emoji173]️ this! I found a similar ring in my FIL  mother’s items after she passed on. It’s more pinkish I would say. I wear it sometimes to remind me of her [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

Today, wearing FW white, black, grey pearl necklace & earrings.  It's hot & humid with pop up showers here in the South.


----------



## tolliv

I had the opal ring on again with casual clothes. I was at a conference and took it with me for the gala and I didn’t want to leave it in the room safe so I wore it every day.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

tolliv said:


> I had the opal ring on again with casual clothes. I was at a conference and took it with me for the gala and I didn’t want to leave it in the room safe so I wore it every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4130813


Beautiful ring soror!


----------



## tolliv

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Beautiful ring soror!



Thank you Soror [emoji177][emoji172]


----------



## Mcandy

I bought a new ruby stud earrings from the bay which was 179 cad. It was originally 500! I wore it today and i love it! Ruby is a lucky stone for me


----------



## Addicted to bags

cdtracing said:


> Today, wearing FW white, black, grey pearl necklace & earrings.  It's hot & humid with pop up showers here in the South.
> View attachment 4109398


Extra likes for matching your top so well!


----------



## Deleted member 629947

BIGLI


----------



## terri w

I wanted a bracelet to match my J12 so hubby bought me the bracelet in the photo for my birthday.


----------



## Molly0

Today I have on two silver bracelets. One is Tiffany.  The other is a mix of Pandora, Zable, Camellia, and Tedora.  (Apparently I have no brand loyalty!  haha)


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Super sunny today so I took my yellow gold emerald ring out for a ride.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I haven’t been feeling well, so I put this on to cheer me up and it worked [emoji4] I found this pendant at my friends shop, from an estate she recently received. I wish I knew more about it though. I already owned the baht gold chain. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Cyanide Rose said:


> I haven’t been feeling well, so I put this on to cheer me up and it worked [emoji4] I found this pendant at my friends shop, from an estate she recently received. I wish I knew more about it though. I already owned the baht gold chain. Thanks for letting me share [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140061


That turquoise heart is fabulous!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Bought a new ring recently.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Addicted to bags said:


> That turquoise heart is fabulous!



Thank you so much Addicted to bags! Your new ring is TDF. I really love the width and the way the diamonds are set. It’s really unique and the finger coverage is amazing!


----------



## KonjoBolsa

Added a DY topaz cable bracelet to my growing collection. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Cyanide Rose

KonjoBolsa said:


> Added a DY topaz cable bracelet to my growing collection. Thanks for letting me share



They look lovely on you [emoji4] Are they 5 millimeters or 7 millimeters? I do love his cable bracelets. I wear an older version everyday and I am looking for another one like it to stack it with, preferably one with diamonds. I love that you can wear them to dress up or dress down. They are so versatile. Congrats to adding to you collection [emoji16]


----------



## KonjoBolsa

Cyanide Rose said:


> They look lovely on you [emoji4] Are they 5 millimeters or 7 millimeters? I do love his cable bracelets. I wear an older version everyday and I am looking for another one like it to stack it with, preferably one with diamonds. I love that you can wear them to dress up or dress down. They are so versatile. Congrats to adding to you collection [emoji16]


Thank you! They are 5mm size. I agree they are very versatile, the diamond version would be gorgeous.


----------



## mcb100

I'm about to put in my brand new earrings by Effy. I bought them new in box but am unsure about the specs except for a blue stone, tiny diamonds and rose gold.


----------



## silversage4

Art Deco platinum ring with .4 old mine cut diamond, wedding set and necklace with grandfather’s ring and grandmothers st Christopher medal.


----------



## leechiyong

Wedding set and Dior Rose des Vents bracelet:


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## Cyanide Rose

Happy Friday TPF’s! I’ve been on a turquoise obsession lately and I found some nice pieces at a new jeweler that opened up not too far from me [emoji16]


----------



## Babyblue033

Even though today was another hot day and usually I would go simple with just my ering, I havent been out of the house much lately so I went a bit overboard 

My ering and new to me Victorian bangle I just received back yesterday from getting sized down.



OEC and blue sapphire RHR.



Tahitian pearl necklace, my pride and joy.


----------



## justeen

Today I am wearing my Tiffany charm bracelet, and my favourite ring. It is a blue lace agate on sterling silver with hand carved filigree mounting.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Wearing my 2 diamond eternity bands and a VCA perlee band in RG.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> Wearing my 2 diamond eternity bands and a VCA perlee band in RG.
> 
> View attachment 4159354



Fabulous stack!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

GeorginaLavender said:


> Fabulous stack!!!


Thank you GL


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Babyblue033 said:


> Even though today was another hot day and usually I would go simple with just my ering, I havent been out of the house much lately so I went a bit overboard
> 
> My ering and new to me Victorian bangle I just received back yesterday from getting sized down.
> View attachment 4157520
> 
> 
> OEC and blue sapphire RHR.
> View attachment 4157521
> 
> 
> Tahitian pearl necklace, my pride and joy.
> View attachment 4157523



Absolutely love your bracelet! Would you mind sharing the make and where did u purchase it?


----------



## Babyblue033

B4gl4dy said:


> Absolutely love your bracelet! Would you mind sharing the make and where did u purchase it?


Thank you! It's a 15k Victorian era bangle with 5 tiny rose cut diamonds. I actually bought it from a vintage jewelry seller on IG, then had it resized (didn't know I could do that but my jeweler is an artist) because it was still too big for my wrist. I've been looking for something like this for awhile, it's just the right amount of vintage look with ornate details but still easy to wear every day!


----------



## mcb100

mcb100 said:


> I'm about to put in my brand new earrings by Effy. I bought them new in box but am unsure about the specs except for a blue stone, tiny diamonds and rose gold.



These are, in fact, missing if all my girls in PA could keep an eye out. Thanks.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mcb100 said:


> These are, in fact, missing if all my girls in PA could keep an eye out. Thanks.



What happened? How did they go missing? I hate losing jewelry, especially when it’s irreplaceable. I sure hope you find them. Im in PA too [emoji4]


----------



## cdtracing

Blue & white Akoya necklace &  blue Akoya dangle earrings.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Wore a couple Native American pieces today. I hope everyone had a great weekend [emoji4]


----------



## Molly0

Lots of tiny glittering diamonds today.  Snowflake diamond earrings, (terribly smokey and hot here today!) diamond bangle, and heart necklace with tiny diamonds. Oh yes, a ring with turquoise and tiny diamonds too.  lol


----------



## MayyaS

Emerald ring and Tiffany atlas ring


----------



## zestyfully

My new black opal RHR


----------



## ioneuel

This remains my favorite piece, even if it is now missing a diamond. It was a gift from my grandfather.


----------



## Gourmetgal

ioneuel said:


> This remains my favorite piece, even if it is now missing a diamond. It was a gift from my grandfather.


You should be a hand model.  Beautiful hands.  Pretty ring, too.


----------



## J.A.N.

New addition 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4165345

	

		
			
		

		
	
Bespoke 
18ct Gold Ceylon Sapphire and diamond ring 
With Platinum Hermes Kelly Ring


----------



## Notorious Pink

zestyfully said:


> My new black opal RHR



This is SO pretty! I love black opal.


----------



## Caz71

Here is my black opal its purple but red sparkly in the sun. I got it at Coober Pedy in South Australia. Home of opals! Pic dont do it justice though.


----------



## darkangel07760

I just got this sterling silver and black diamond ring today. It’s so comfortable!


----------



## suchi

darkangel07760 said:


> View attachment 4165440
> 
> I just got this sterling silver and black diamond ring today. It’s so comfortable!


This is so pretty!


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Chimento Infinity as a wr upgrade


----------



## cdtracing

Carved Tahitian pendant in 14k gold, Tahitian studs, Golden SS & Tahitian bypass ring, & of course, my wedding rings.


----------



## suchi

cdtracing said:


> Carved Tahitian pendant in 14k gold, Tahitian studs, Golden SS & Tahitian bypass ring, & of course, my wedding rings.
> View attachment 4169081
> View attachment 4169082


Love your ring!


----------



## MayyaS

tolliv said:


> This was yesterday. The designer is Ricardo Basta. He designs one of a kind pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4098221
> View attachment 4098222
> View attachment 4098223


You'r gorgeous! And you definitely nailed it as for jewelry


----------



## tolliv

MayyaS said:


> You'r gorgeous! And you definitely nailed it as for jewelry



Thank you!!


----------



## aerinha

Large blown glass seahorse in metallic amber. Purchased on my July vacation


----------



## natalie_sss

AntiqueShopper said:


> A Tiffany Day - Peretti Charm Bracelet, Yellow Diamond Ring, Pink Sapphire Pendant, E-Ring and wedding band - also Cartier Love Bracelet and Diamond studs



That is SO beautiful! [emoji7] I wonder if I still can find this charm bracelet somewhere... ‍♀️


----------



## AntiqueShopper

natalie_sss said:


> That is SO beautiful! [emoji7] I wonder if I still can find this charm bracelet somewhere... ‍♀️


Thank you!  My particular bracelet is retired but Tiffany still sells it with different stones.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Peretti Mesh and Pearl Day


----------



## aerinha

Boulder opal pendant


----------



## aerinha

Tahitian pearl Y necklace


----------



## WingNut

aerinha said:


> Tahitian pearl Y necklace
> View attachment 4184412



LOVE this!


----------



## aerinha

Finally getting to wear my antique Cleopatra locket. We had no air at work all summer  so my jewelry was restricted to a watch because anything more was too hot. 

Took my around ten years to track this down


----------



## Joule

aerinha said:


> Finally getting to wear my antique Cleopatra locket. We had no air at work all summer  so my jewelry was restricted to a watch because anything more was too hot.
> 
> Took my around ten years to track this down
> View attachment 4185490


Gorgeous locket - but no AC all summer? Too many emotions: I'm both envious and sympathetic.


----------



## aerinha

Joule said:


> Gorgeous locket - but no AC all summer? Too many emotions: I'm both envious and sympathetic.



Thanks.  A month became two months and now every excuse has another for why we swelter.  I figure we will have AC by October when it is not really needed.  And on top of being sweaty, and forcing me to dust off braiding skills because there are only so many days I can stand a ponytail, it kept my jewelry at home for weeks and weeks.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My favs at the moment with my new in Carnelian vca


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Vintage Tiffany and Van Cleef


----------



## Cyanide Rose

aerinha said:


> Finally getting to wear my antique Cleopatra locket. We had no air at work all summer  so my jewelry was restricted to a watch because anything more was too hot.
> 
> Took my around ten years to track this down
> View attachment 4185490



This is gorgeous! Every time I see one of these Style lockets, I always think of your pretty pieces [emoji16] I kinda remember you saying you are still searching for one. Is this the one?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Firstchanellv28 said:


> My favs at the moment with my new in Carnelian vca





AntiqueShopper said:


> Vintage Tiffany and Van Cleef



Gorgeous special pieces. Love seeing yellow gold more these days [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I have been wearing this vintage sugilite heart lately. I really love this gemstone [emoji16]


----------



## AntiqueShopper

1960s slide bracelet- 14k.


----------



## aerinha

Cyanide Rose said:


> This is gorgeous! Every time I see one of these Style lockets, I always think of your pretty pieces [emoji16] I kinda remember you saying you are still searching for one. Is this the one?



This is it . Wasn’t expecting it to be heart shaped since all others were round but I really only cared about the image and I like hearts. Never clicked buy so fast in my life


----------



## Cyanide Rose

aerinha said:


> This is it . Wasn’t expecting it to be heart shaped since all others were round but I really only cared about the image and I like hearts. Never clicked buy so fast in my life



LOL [emoji23] Well and amazing piece, Congratulations!


----------



## essiedub

zestyfully said:


> My new black opal RHR


Ok wow wow wow. I have coveted a black opal for the last 30 years..seriously. I just don’t know where to get one..thinking I have to go to Australia? This is just gorgeous. Thanks for posting!


----------



## darkangel07760

suchi said:


> This is so pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Straight-Laced

Pink rock power


----------



## Candice0985

Temple St. Clair “Celestial” necklace
David Yurman yellow gold moon and stars bracelet
Tiffany & Co DBTY 0.98 tcw yellow gold bracelet 
Not pictured 2 cttw yellow gold setting diamond studs


----------



## aerinha

These were from yesterday when I took the pics and forgot to post. Alaskan blown glass pendant and bracelet, souvenirs from my parents’ trip


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Cartier Love Bracelet with an 18k/sapphire and diamond bracelet that was my mom’s- she gifted it to me a while back - the sapphires look bluer irl


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Keeping it simple today. Kiki McDonough diamond huggie hoops with blue topaz Domino detachable drops in YG, together with .80 tcw three stone diamond ring in YG (often wear this in lieu of my wedding bands).


----------



## fruitybunch

I am dressing down today and wear my Orient Bambino watch


----------



## aerinha

Wearing my antique Ostby Barton silver pendant/pin and my Citizen Sunrise watch that always looks more blue than the advertised rainbow MOP in the face


Close up in pendant


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I am wearing .50 carat diamond huggie hoops in 18k white gold plus the newest pieces in my little fine jewellery collection - pink tourmaline and diamond ring in platinum and 3.30 carat diamond tennis bracelet in 18k white gold. I wanted a tennis bracelet for years and absolutely love it!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My photo doesn’t do justice to the pink of the tourmaline! The colour is absolutely stunning in real life and compliments the platinum really well


----------



## Tiare

Cool bracelets! May I ask where you got them from? 



Straight-Laced said:


> Pink rock power
> View attachment 4197121


----------



## aerinha

This never photographs well but it is a silver and rose cut diamond earring from the early 1800s repurposed as a pendant


----------



## Straight-Laced

Tiare said:


> Cool bracelets! May I ask where you got them from?


Thanks 
They're from Variance (and I find them addictive  ). 
http://varianceobjects.com/cuffs


----------



## Straight-Laced

Onebagtoomany said:


> Today I am wearing .50 carat diamond huggie hoops in 18k white gold plus the newest pieces in my little fine jewellery collection - pink tourmaline and diamond ring in platinum and 3.30 carat diamond tennis bracelet in 18k white gold. I wanted a tennis bracelet for years and absolutely love it!


Beautiful - love both!  Your tennis bracelet was totally worth the wait


----------



## aerinha

Tiffany Save the Wild large two tone lion charm on non Tiffany bead chain


----------



## Tiare

Thank you!!! 



Straight-Laced said:


> Thanks
> They're from Variance (and I find them addictive  ).
> http://varianceobjects.com/cuffs


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Straight-Laced said:


> Beautiful - love both!  Your tennis bracelet was totally worth the wait



Thank you! It really was ❤️ The clarity is approx VS2 and colour H-I. It faces up very white and is incredibly sparkly. I can’t stop looking at it - just need to get some more wrist candy to stack with it now!


----------



## aerinha

1ctw (1/2ct per ear) princess cut diamond studs for in white gold.


----------



## aerinha

Etsy made costume Mappin Webb Empress pendant inspired necklace and a dahlia Pandora ring with my out of season but it’s 80 degrees out floral dress


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My new 1.50 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in 18k yellow gold


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Closeup shots.  VS1 clarity and G colour


----------



## aerinha

1820s silver topped gold pendant with rose cut diamonds and pearls on a later platinum chain. Because it has two open loops at the bottom it was either the top of a larger piece or had more drops at some point.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing my 1.50 ctw diamond hoops in YG (haven’t taken them off since I got them except to shower and sleep!) and a 0.25 ctw DBTY style pendant in 18k YG which my jeweller has just finished making for me using an old diamond that I had saved from a pendant that I no longer wore.


----------



## innerpeace85

Wearing Indian jewelry today!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my 1.50 ctw diamond hoops in YG (haven’t taken them off since I got them except to shower and sleep!) and a 0.25 ctw DBTY style pendant in 18k YG which my jeweller has just finished making for me using an old diamond that I had saved from a pendant that I no longer wore.



The necklace is exactly what I want to do with a diamond that is in a ring that I never wear.  Yours looks great!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Wearing my diamond station chain and a diamond Double Happiness pendant


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Miso Fine said:


> The necklace is exactly what I want to do with a diamond that is in a ring that I never wear.  Yours looks great!



Thankyou!  Go for it with yours - you won’t regret it! My diamond was in a simple four prong setting and I felt it looked a bit too small to be worn as a solitaire pendant, the bezel setting makes so much more of the stone.


----------



## aerinha

Florence made 18kt Star and Florence purchased chain from my week there.  And a smaller than it looks here black opal in 18kt


----------



## Pevi

Small diamond earrings and sapphire and diamond pendant


----------



## jadie1

I've been wearing these for a while but I'll have to put them away since the weather has finally turned cooler.


----------



## aerinha

Wearing my freshly cleaned by baking soda Tiffany blossom key today


----------



## jinteresting1

fruitybunch said:


> I am dressing down today and wear my Orient Bambino watch



Love that watch! Sleek and minimal. Which version do you have?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Onebagtoomany said:


> Closeup shots.  VS1 clarity and G colour


Love these! I have a pair and I wear them almost daily!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Love these! I have a pair and I wear them almost daily!



Thanks - they are so versatile aren’t they! What size are yours? I made a mistake with the colour, just had my valuation from the jeweller who sourced them for me and they are F rather than G colour.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks - they are so versatile aren’t they! What size are yours? I made a mistake with the colour, just had my valuation from the jeweller who sourced them for me and they are F rather than G colour.


You’re welcome. Mine are 5 ctw, they were a gift from my DH to replace my 1 ctw that I had before. I wear these and solitaires in my second hole almost everyday.


----------



## aerinha

18kt gold set with heart cut semiprecious gems from my first trip to Florence


----------



## BenLovesLV

Hermès Gator CDC in red (I don't know which red. I bought it from a friend who sold all of her PHW-CDCs and she does not know either. Maybe one of you knows...), Piaget Possession ring with 7 diamonds.


----------



## aerinha

Antique section of emerald and diamond necklace in 18kt made into pendant on modern chain 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Zambian emerald ring in 18kt


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Still wearing my 1.50 ctw diamond hoops in 18k YG and this aquamarine and diamond ring in 18k YG. Please excuse the poor lighting and my dry hands!


----------



## Joule

8mm Mikimoto studs and my wedding band. We've had a rough few nights with a sick child and I'm just too tired to try. Maybe I'll make up for it sometime next week and wear everything at once.


----------



## essiedub

Onebagtoomany said:


> Still wearing my 1.50 ctw diamond hoops in 18k YG and this aquamarine and diamond ring in 18k YG. Please excuse the poor lighting and my dry hands!


Gorgeous color on your aquamarine!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

essiedub said:


> Gorgeous color on your aquamarine!



Thanks! I love aquamarines (am a March baby, so it is my birthstone) and was so glad to find this as a lot of aquas are very pale!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Just wedding rings and these Kiki McDonough Domino diamond huggie/drop earrings in 18k YG (the stones on the drop part are actually a beautiful vivid blue shade of topaz but the lighting here is rubbish!) ❤️


----------



## aerinha

Camphor glass set with a tiny diamond in white gold.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Nothing interesting. My diamond band, three pears of gold hoop earrings,  24” and 26” gold curb chains, a mariner link gold bracelet, my Citizen watch, and my gold nose hoop.


----------



## missD

My Noemie Graduated Pinky ring, my Noemie Baguette Eternity, and my Tiffany Channel Set Eternity today.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Plain 18k YG 30mm hoop earrings, wedding rings and Cartier Love YG slim band stacked with 18k WG/YG .25 ttcw diamond crossover ring.


----------



## Louish

jadie1 said:


> I've been wearing these for a while but I'll have to put them away since the weather has finally turned cooler.
> View attachment 4223732
> View attachment 4223733
> View attachment 4223735



Beautiful collection. Is your necklace the vintage size?


----------



## darkangel07760

What I have been wearing for a couple of weeks now!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

darkangel07760 said:


> View attachment 4242756
> 
> What I have been wearing for a couple of weeks now!



This is pretty cool, I love black diamonds! This necklace looks great on you. I’ve been wearing a piece with black diamonds for the last couple months. They have really grown on me. I’ll post pictures shortly. 

You should share pictures of your beautiful e-ring too [emoji4]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I’ve been wearing this since I purchased it as a birthday gift to myself in September. It’s a vintage piece made by Leonard Kamhout, who was the silversmith for chrome hearts before he left and started lone ones. It’s two sided. The other side reminds me of the joker for some reason, but I wear it on this side most of the time [emoji4]

The second picture is a two finger snake ring with black diamonds and rubies.


----------



## aerinha

Tanzanites today!


----------



## Fari81

David Yurman wedding ring, DY bracelet, and Apple Watch


----------



## jadie1

Louish said:


> Beautiful collection. Is your necklace the vintage size?



Thank you, and yes the necklace is vintage size. The rose gold bracelet and the mother of pearl earrings are vintage also. The other bracelet is a MOP sweet Alhambra. The magic Alhambra is just too big, I don't think it looks as good as the vintage. My niece has a MOP magic Alhambra pendant and my daughter and I agreed that we like our vintage necklaces more. She has the green malachite.


----------



## tolliv

My Chanel J12 and a few fun pieces from my Paparazzi Jewelry Boutique [emoji6]


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.50 ttcw diamond hoops in YG together with Cartier Love ring in YG stacked with a 0.40 ttcw diamond half eternity ring in YG (which matches my hoops).


----------



## Onebagtoomany

aerinha said:


> Tanzanites today!
> View attachment 4243912
> 
> View attachment 4243911



I love your Tanzanite pieces! That ring is stunning!


----------



## aerinha

Intaglio aquamarine with 3 European cut diamonds from the 1940s


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Plain 30mm 18k gold hoops and aquamarine and diamond ring in 18k gold.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Fari81 said:


> View attachment 4243926
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Yurman wedding ring, DY bracelet, and Apple Watch


I like the whole thing but your ring in particular,  really interesting to look at


----------



## aerinha

My great grandmother’s locket on my silk cord.


----------



## princesspig

Cartier gold wedding ring with a single diamond (got married yesterday ), gold Chanel Coco Crush ring, Annoushka gold bracelet with green diamond four-leaf clover, Tiffany gold DBTY, and Annoushka white gold diamond studs.


----------



## SilverBen

Spinel ring, two diamond bands (wg and yg), pg JUC bracelet with diamonds, bvlgari serpenti bracelet, peridot and diamond evil eye bracelet


----------



## Onebagtoomany

princesspig said:


> Cartier gold wedding ring with a single diamond (got married yesterday ), gold Chanel Coco Crush ring, Annoushka gold bracelet with green diamond four-leaf clover, Tiffany gold DBTY, and Annoushka white gold diamond studs.
> View attachment 4253757



Congratulations! ❤️ Lovely pieces too!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Diamond inside out hoops
Diamond studs 
Diamond solitaire pendant 
Diamond wedding set


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Gold hoop earrings and Cartier Love slim band stacked with diamond half eternity ring.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Freezing here in the UK, so holed up in the warm with coffee! Wearing my 1.50 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in 18k yellow gold and Cartier slim Love ring stacked with .40 ttcw diamond half eternity band in 18k yellow gold.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Plain 18k yellow gold 30mm hoop earrings

Cartier slim Love ring stacked with 0.40 ttcw diamond half eternity band and diamond and ruby half eternity band, all in yellow gold


----------



## tolliv

Foundrae and Azlee (top chain)


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Wearing my Van Cleef Holiday Pendant, Tiffany Mini Bow Earrings, Cartier Love Bracelet and Wedding Set -


----------



## aerinha

Antique natural pearl strand


----------



## Onebagtoomany

New half diamond circle necklace in 18k yellow gold


----------



## SilverBen

Rings: Pink spinel with diamonds in yellow gold, two diamond bands (one yellow and one white gold) 

Bracelet: VCA grey MOP in YG, 10 diamond love bracelet in YG, bvlgari serpenti leather bracelet  

Other wrist diamond JUC in RG


----------



## aerinha

More natural pearls today. These are antique river pearls. The clasp is covers in rose cut diamonds.  I had to restring them because the thread was rotting


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.50 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in YG, wedding set, Cartier slim Love ring stacked with 0.40 ttcw diamond half eternity band and Tiffany oval link charm bracelet in YG.


----------



## leechiyong

Pairing my standards, wedding set, tulip ring, and anniversary band, with high and low new pieces, LV earrings and Volition cuff:


----------



## cdtracing

Not the best picture due to cloudy conditions &  poor lighting, but today I wore blue Akoya rope & 18" strand with blue Akoya earrings with little sapphire 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## aerinha

Supposedly this is a natural pearl


----------



## Diamond Dazed

My new river rock necklace.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I am wearing a 0.75 carat 7 stone diamond ring in 18k white gold on my left hand in lieu of my wedding bands and a pink tourmaline and pave diamond ring in 18k yellow gold on my right hand. The lighting is lousy here today so excuse the poor photos, they sparkle like the sun normally! Both Ebay/pawn shop finds.


----------



## mewt

Love my crazy new ring


----------



## aerinha

An Avon snowman necklace from childhood


----------



## OutWest

I love your snowman! Growing up, I had an Avon locket with a painted Christmas tree on it that my grandmother gave me—I’d trade “good” jewelry to have it back any day!


----------



## CherishLove

Pearl studs, 0.4ct solitaire ring in white gold and trilogy diamond pendant (also in white gold)


----------



## wee drop o bush

My husband got me this sweet little antique pendant for Christmas, I tried it on before it got gift wrapped 
It’s an antique cabochon garnet and rose cut diamond pendant


----------



## mrs moulds

Engagement and Tiffany band along with a jade bangle.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

wee drop o bush said:


> My husband got me this sweet little antique pendant for Christmas, I tried it on before it got gift wrapped
> It’s an antique cabochon garnet and rose cut diamond pendant



This is truly gorgeous and it looks amazing on you. The little heart in the center is just darling and reminds me of a gift I sent to a really good friend of mine in Germany. Hearts are so sweet and just perfect gifts for this season. Congratulations [emoji4]


----------



## wee drop o bush

Cyanide Rose said:


> This is truly gorgeous and it looks amazing on you. The little heart in the center is just darling and reminds me of a gift I sent to a really good friend of mine in Germany. Hearts are so sweet and just perfect gifts for this season. Congratulations [emoji4]



Thank you, my elderly Dad has had a bad week and I’ve been stressed and upset. This wee pendant was perfect timing, I’ve a lovely DH  
It goes nicely with my ruby e-ring


----------



## bellarusa

Black diamond wedding ring on my left hand and single diamond solitaire on the right.


----------



## skyqueen

wee drop o bush said:


> Thank you, my elderly Dad has had a bad week and I’ve been stressed and upset. This wee pendant was perfect timing, I’ve a lovely DH
> It goes nicely with my ruby e-ring


I love this ring...sending


----------



## Pevi

Rose gold rubi, diamond and black sapphire “climbers” (I’ve had them for years and decided to wear them upwards instead of in the traditional way they were designed and suddenly they’re on trend [emoji28]).

Rose gold short chain with three colored brushed gold rings.

Tous necklace in yellow gold. 

Thank you for letting me share


----------



## mrs moulds

Earrings that my dear great grandmother willed to me, a sapphire with a double halo and my upgraded engagement ring


----------



## MagpieInTraining

mewt said:


> Love my crazy new ring



I love this ring!


----------



## CherishLove

Today I'm wearing solitaire diamond studs, Tiffany's DBTY in YG, Tiffany's T Wire Bracelet in RG and diamond eternity ring


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Ears: Kiki McDonough green amethyst pear drop earrings in YG

Neck: Tiffany initial disc pendant in YG

Left hand: wedding rings

Right hand: Cartier slim Love ring in YG stacked with 0.40 ttcw skinny diamond eternity band in YG


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing this surprise gift from DH yesterday - aquamarine ring in platinum  Aquamarine is my birthstone.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

^I saw these lovely aquamarine earrings today set in 18k white gold which match the colour of the aquamarine in the ring exactly - couldn’t resist so they have come home with me


----------



## Compass Rose

This combo today.[emoji173]  Pendant from Santa Fe Goldworks.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing this surprise gift from DH yesterday - aquamarine ring in platinum  Aquamarine is my birthstone.





Onebagtoomany said:


> ^I saw these lovely aquamarine earrings today set in 18k white gold which match the colour of the aquamarine in the ring exactly - couldn’t resist so they have come home with me



Wow! What beauties! Wear them in good health and Happy New Year!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Wow! What beauties! Wear them in good health and Happy New Year!



Thank you so much and Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## wee drop o bush

The antique little pendant that my DH got me 








[emoji3060] Happy New Year.


----------



## mewt

^that looks awesome on you! What a nice deep red.

Today, I finally found a bangle that fits perfectly; happy new year!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I’m wearing a Christmas gift from my hubby. I really like the angles on this duchess cut diamond and I wanted to take the duchess cut I already have and turn it sideways, but I never got around to it. So my husband found me this little ring with a duchess cut in it already that way. It was pretty sweet of him. The third picture is the ring I already had.


----------



## the_comfortista

Disney necklace


----------



## Louish

T&co SS mini smile necklace 
New Rolex TT Datejust


----------



## the_comfortista

Where are all my Disney fans at? I’m wearing a Minnie ears rose gold necklace by Rebecca Hook


----------



## aerinha

USSR made rose gold, diamond and likely created ruby ring from the 1930s or 40s. Not really sure of the design but it kind of makes me think of a hermit crab


----------



## Onebagtoomany

White metals today - wearing aquamarine and diamond drop earrings, .75 ttcw diamond 7 stone ring and 3.30 ttcw diamond tennis bracelet, all in 18k white gold.


----------



## Renno

Onebagtoomany said:


> White metals today - wearing aquamarine and diamond drop earrings, .75 ttcw diamond 7 stone ring and 3.30 ttcw diamond tennis bracelet, all in 18k white gold.


Elegant


----------



## Renno

22kt YG bracelet and diamond ring


----------



## aerinha

Platinum and diamonds today


----------



## aerinha

Large Tiffany elephant on bead chain


----------



## mrs moulds

aerinha said:


> USSR made rose gold, diamond and likely created ruby ring from the 1930s or 40s. Not really sure of the design but it kind of makes me think of a hermit crab
> View attachment 4298650


Love this ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## mrs moulds

My engagement ring and diamond studs.


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> My engagement ring and diamond studs.


Did you get new studs? Everything is gorgeous...as usual!
Hope you had wonderful holidays.


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Did you get new studs? Everything is gorgeous...as usual!
> Hope you had wonderful holidays.


Hey My Jewelry Goddess!!!  Happy New Year !  Thank you so much for the compliment.  The studs are old, but, the ring is new.  I traded my 2nd set to get this one. I love it so much. I am sure I wont get bored with this one LOL


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Hey My Jewelry Goddess!!!  Happy New Year !  Thank you so much for the compliment.  The studs are old, but, the ring is new.  I traded my 2nd set to get this one. I love it so much. I am sure I wont get bored with this one LOL


Love the ring...good for you  Of course if you get bored, send that gorgeous ring my way!
How's our beautiful girl doing?


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Love the ring...good for you  Of course if you get bored, send that gorgeous ring my way!
> How's our beautiful girl doing?


Chey and Zachary is going great! Proud of them both


----------



## the_comfortista

- Roberto Coin star necklace
- Tiffany Elsa Peretti necklace


----------



## loogirl

Eternity band, emerald pave band and emerald bezel set right hand ring.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Playing around my open link gold charm bracelet from Tiffany and tried this Tiffany initial disc charm on it - does it look ok? I originally bought it to wear as a necklace. I really want to buy a couple of Tiffany gold charms to wear on the bracelet but they are soooo expensive.. technically this is a charm and from Tiffany but I wondered whether it looks odd? The ‘S’ is for my daughter and husband (and me lol, we all have names beginning with S) and if I ever do buy a proper charm from a Tiffany it would be the Mum/Mom charm.


----------



## Canturi lover

Onebagtoomany said:


> Playing around my open link gold charm bracelet from Tiffany and tried this Tiffany initial disc charm on it - does it look ok? I originally bought it to wear as a necklace. I really want to buy a couple of Tiffany gold charms to wear on the bracelet but they are soooo expensive.. technically this is a charm and from Tiffany but I wondered whether it looks odd? The ‘S’ is for my daughter and husband (and me lol, we all have names beginning with S) and if I ever do buy a proper charm from a Tiffany it would be the Mum/Mom charm.



I think it looks great on you [emoji253]


----------



## Pevi

Onebagtoomany said:


> Playing around my open link gold charm bracelet from Tiffany and tried this Tiffany initial disc charm on it - does it look ok? I originally bought it to wear as a necklace. I really want to buy a couple of Tiffany gold charms to wear on the bracelet but they are soooo expensive.. technically this is a charm and from Tiffany but I wondered whether it looks odd? The ‘S’ is for my daughter and husband (and me lol, we all have names beginning with S) and if I ever do buy a proper charm from a Tiffany it would be the Mum/Mom charm.


Lovely


----------



## Renno

Onebagtoomany said:


> Playing around my open link gold charm bracelet from Tiffany and tried this Tiffany initial disc charm on it - does it look ok? I originally bought it to wear as a necklace. I really want to buy a couple of Tiffany gold charms to wear on the bracelet but they are soooo expensive.. technically this is a charm and from Tiffany but I wondered whether it looks odd? The ‘S’ is for my daughter and husband (and me lol, we all have names beginning with S) and if I ever do buy a proper charm from a Tiffany it would be the Mum/Mom charm.


Love it, you really don't need more charms it's nice like this  kind of reminds me of Kate Middleton's bracelet.


----------



## Renno

Onebagtoomany said:


> Playing around my open link gold charm bracelet from Tiffany and tried this Tiffany initial disc charm on it - does it look ok? I originally bought it to wear as a necklace. I really want to buy a couple of Tiffany gold charms to wear on the bracelet but they are soooo expensive.. technically this is a charm and from Tiffany but I wondered whether it looks odd? The ‘S’ is for my daughter and husband (and me lol, we all have names beginning with S) and if I ever do buy a proper charm from a Tiffany it would be the Mum/Mom charm.


----------



## Yijingchan

My new ring crafted by my jewellery designer friend. 
Jade and diamonds...


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Canturi lover said:


> I think it looks great on you [emoji253]



Thanks!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Pevi said:


> Lovely



Thanks!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

They do look similar! I love her taste in jewels.


----------



## Ivan Sandridge

Hello everybody,
May I ask for your advice?
I am going to make a proposal to my girlfriend and now there are a couple of rings from the company, I have previously bought sophisticated jewelry - GS Diamonds Australia, which I really like.
Tell me please, which engagement ring would you choose if your girlfriend is an easy-going woman around 35 years old, active, happy and opened to life?
These my favorite ones. I will be thankful for your advice.


----------



## Renno

Ivan Sandridge said:


> Hello everybody,
> May I ask for your advice?
> I am going to make a proposal to my girlfriend and now there are a couple of rings from the company, I have previously bought sophisticated jewelry - GS Diamonds Australia, which I really like.
> Tell me please, which engagement ring would you choose if your girlfriend is an easy-going woman around 35 years old, active, happy and opened to life?
> These my favorite ones. I will be thankful for your advice.


Congratulations on your engagement
I would say the first ring as it looks classy and elegant with no side stones as these might not be practical for everyday use like with the second ring.


----------



## Renno

Renno said:


> Congratulations on your engagement
> I would say the first ring as it looks classy and elegant with no side stones as these might not be practical for everyday use like with the second ring.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wedding rings, aquamarine and diamond drop earrings in 18k white gold and 3.30 ttcw diamond tennis bracelet in 18k white gold today.


----------



## Renno

1ttcw WG flower cluster earrings, two tone Tissot watch, two tone 21kt wedding band, 22kt two tone bangle and a WG diamond flower cluster ring


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Marco Bicego Lunaria and Pomellato Mamanonmama


----------



## aerinha

Antique Cleopatra locket -a HG found after a ten year search


----------



## Onebagtoomany

New to me Hermes Cape Cod watch with a non Hermes pink strap which I got my jeweller to fit on to it with the Hermes buckle. I really want to get a Hermes double tour strap as well as a single tour alligator strap in pink, but contenting myself with this for now!


----------



## Sallyscience

Wearing my (new) DY diamond infinity ring today. It's so comfortable to wear. It was expensive but I really love it and it's going to be my new everyday ring.


----------



## essiedub

Ivan Sandridge said:


> Hello everybody,
> May I ask for your advice?
> I am going to make a proposal to my girlfriend and now there are a couple of rings from the company, I have previously bought sophisticated jewelry - GS Diamonds Australia, which I really like.
> Tell me please, which engagement ring would you choose if your girlfriend is an easy-going woman around 35 years old, active, happy and opened to life?
> These my favorite ones. I will be thankful for your advice.


Of course the 2nd one..! I think the first looks like a partnering band.


----------



## J.A.N.




----------



## magdalinka

loogirl said:


> Eternity band, emerald pave band and emerald bezel set right hand ring.



Gorgeous combination! I have been searching for a nice emerald piece myself.


----------



## magdalinka

This fabulous Art Deco hand carved cornelian necklace in 14k gold frame.


----------



## MoMaMo

One of my favourites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Made by Anneke Schat , 18 CRT, cognac diamond


----------



## bunnycat

magdalinka said:


> This fabulous Art Deco hand carved cornelian necklace in 14k gold frame.



beautiful carving!



MoMaMo said:


> One of my favourites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made by Anneke Schat , 18 CRT, cognac diamond



Cognac diamonds are great in YG!


----------



## bunnycat

Stacked again today with Hermes and Kendra Scott plus my ering, antique Victorian wedding band (Mr Bcat and I have a matched pair that has stayed together since they were made, and strangely enough fit each of us without sizing) plus a little channel set eternity band and H CDC ring.


----------



## cdtracing

GSS & Fiji pearls to brighten a dreary, rainy day.


----------



## IamDonna

Well, Yesterday was my birthday and got a beautiful Tree of life charm Necklace & Bracelet set from a beloved friend of mine So, I am wearing that today


----------



## cdtracing

Blue & white Akoyas today.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Hermes Cape Cod watch, Tiffany yellow gold open link charm bracelet, Cartier yellow gold slim Love ring and Links of London Charma hoop earrings in 18k gold which were a gift from my mum.


----------



## bunnycat

Onebagtoomany said:


> Hermes Cape Cod watch, Tiffany yellow gold open link charm bracelet, Cartier yellow gold slim Love ring and Links of London Charma hoop earrings in 18k gold which were a gift from my mum.


I love YG. It always feels so lush to wear.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

bunnycat said:


> I love YG. It always feels so lush to wear.



Me too, I occasionally wear white metals but love the warmth and glow of yellow gold.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Chimento 18k yg and diamonds


----------



## Caz71

Tiffany & Francesca. Aussie designer in Tasmania


----------



## J.A.N.

Two more additions to my collection:


18ct y/g .80 Columbian Emerald and .20 diamond all princess cut 

18ct w/g Ceylon 1.44ct Blue Sapphire and G colour Trapezoid .31 diamonds 

Both bespoke pieces made by jewellers.


----------



## wee drop o bush

J.A.N. said:


> Two more additions to my collection:
> 
> 
> 18ct y/g .80 Columbian Emerald and .20 diamond all princess cut
> 
> 18ct w/g Ceylon 1.44ct Blue Sapphire and G colour Trapezoid .31 diamonds
> 
> Both bespoke pieces made by jewellers.



Wow!  
I love coloured gemstones 
I’m wearing my 18k gold chain and cross, my mums wedding ring set, my Nomination bracelet, and a sweet little DKNY watch that is my everyday watch.


----------



## J.A.N.

wee drop o bush said:


> Wow!
> I love coloured gemstones
> I’m wearing my 18k gold chain and cross, my mums wedding ring set, my Nomination bracelet, and a sweet little DKNY watch that is my everyday watch.



Thanks me too 
Love yours especially the watch [emoji7]


----------



## J.A.N.

New watch coming soon


----------



## etoupebirkin

In a VCA mood today.


----------



## missD

My new custom diamond & pink sapphire eternity in a scattered pattern I came up with myself.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Just 1.60 ttcw diamond studs and Tiffany open link charm bracelet today, both in yellow gold.


----------



## cdtracing

Not a lot today.  No necklace but wore these blue rainbow moonstone & black spinel earring along with my wedding rings & blue sapphire/Tahitian ring.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Just one piece of jewelry today. This pendant cheers me up and knowing its history, makes it even more special.


----------



## mrs moulds

cdtracing said:


> GSS & Fiji pearls to brighten a dreary, rainy day.
> View attachment 4313633


OMGosh!!! So, so, beautiful


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mrs moulds said:


> OMGosh!!! So, so, beautiful



What can I say? Perfect, Mrs CD [emoji5]


----------



## mrs moulds

Engagement ring, tennis and jade  bracelet.


----------



## mrs moulds

cdtracing said:


> Not a lot today.  No necklace but wore these blue rainbow moonstone & black spinel earring along with my wedding rings & blue sapphire/Tahitian ring.
> View attachment 4323000
> View attachment 4323006
> View attachment 4323007


Now, you know that I'm going to have to go an get my upper ear lobe pierced after looking at this beautiful picture!!!!  As usual, your jewelry is stunning!!!!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mrs moulds said:


> Engagement ring, tennis and jade  bracelet.



Very beautiful mrs moulds, do you worry about your diamond tennis bracelet scratching your jade bangle? I have a semi bezel tennis bracelet and I never wear it with my jade, but I would LOVE to. Have you noticed any more scratches than usual?


----------



## cdtracing

mrs moulds said:


> Now, you know that I'm going to have to go an get my upper ear lobe pierced after looking at this beautiful picture!!!!  As usual, your jewelry is stunning!!!!


LOL!!!  I've had that cartilage piercing for over 30 yrs& the second lobe piercing for close to 50 yrs. I've been thinking about getting a second cartilage piercing but haven't decided for sure.  I wanted to get my tragus pierced but mine is small & would be tough to get it done right.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> Not a lot today.  No necklace but wore these blue rainbow moonstone & black spinel earring along with my wedding rings & blue sapphire/Tahitian ring.
> View attachment 4323000
> View attachment 4323006
> View attachment 4323007


 
Gorgeous CD! As usual [emoji4]


----------



## mrs moulds

Cyanide Rose said:


> Very beautiful mrs moulds, do you worry about your diamond tennis bracelet scratching your jade bangle? I have a semi bezel tennis bracelet and I never wear it with my jade, but I would LOVE to. Have you noticed any more scratches than usual?


Hey love! Thank you for the compliment
I do worry about cracking etc... I usually don’t wear them together however, I’m taking my bracelet to the jeweler to add an additional safety clasp that’s why I’m wearing them today.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mrs moulds said:


> Hey love! Thank you for the compliment
> I do worry about cracking etc... I usually don’t wear them together however, I’m taking my bracelet to the jeweler to add an additional safety clasp that’s why I’m wearing them today.



Back atcha mrs. moulds [emoji16] You are truly welcome, they look gorgeous together and those diamond are so clean and bright! I wouldn’t want to lose that beauty either [emoji5]


----------



## mrs moulds

Cyanide Rose said:


> Back atcha mrs. moulds [emoji16] You are truly welcome, they look gorgeous together and those diamond are so clean and bright! I wouldn’t want to lose that beauty either [emoji5]


Thank you! You’re absolutely adorable


----------



## J.A.N.

My Rolex has arrived luckily after adjusting the buckle it fits perfectly [emoji28]
Timpsons  watch repairs done it free of charge for me lucky me I did offer but he refused it’s a simple procedure. 










My 9yr old son looked at it and wants it he loves it also. It nearly fits him. 
Which made me laugh. 
It matches my jewellery perfectly and is just the right size not too small and too not oversized in your face. I personally don’t big watches they look silly on me. 

I have to say this is the most expensive watch I have ever owned and I am very pleased it is in ex preowned cond.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.60 ttcw diamond studs in 18k YG, half diamond circle necklace in 18k YG and my newest acquisition, a two tone SS/YG watch from Emporio Armani with flowers on the dial as an alternative to my Hermes Cape Cod watch. It was a total bargain from a jewellery outlet near me and I couldn’t resist!


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Engagement ring, tennis and jade  bracelet.


That e-ring is TDF...gorgeous


----------



## skyqueen

J.A.N. said:


> My Rolex has arrived luckily after adjusting the buckle it fits perfectly [emoji28]
> Timpsons  watch repairs done it free of charge for me lucky me I did offer but he refused it’s a simple procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 9yr old son looked at it and wants it he loves it also. It nearly fits him.
> Which made me laugh.
> It matches my jewellery perfectly and is just the right size not too small and too not oversized in your face. I personally don’t big watches they look silly on me.
> 
> I have to say this is the most expensive watch I have ever owned and I am very pleased it is in ex preowned cond.


Looks terrific...love the white face!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> That e-ring is TDF...gorgeous


Thank you, my jewelry guru!!!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Studs, ering, eternity band, VCA 5 motif and perlee bangle


----------



## James Brown

Today I am wearing diamond stud and a beautiful diamond ring.


----------



## J.A.N.

skyqueen said:


> Looks terrific...love the white face!



Thanks[emoji847] I love white and pink faces on watches.


----------



## Louish

J.A.N. said:


> My Rolex has arrived luckily after adjusting the buckle it fits perfectly [emoji28]
> Timpsons  watch repairs done it free of charge for me lucky me I did offer but he refused it’s a simple procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 9yr old son looked at it and wants it he loves it also. It nearly fits him.
> Which made me laugh.
> It matches my jewellery perfectly and is just the right size not too small and too not oversized in your face. I personally don’t big watches they look silly on me.
> 
> I have to say this is the most expensive watch I have ever owned and I am very pleased it is in ex preowned cond.



Your new watch looks fabulous on you. I also wear a small preloved Rolex - I have tiny wrists & provided you buy from a reputable reseller you get a watch in perfect condition at a fraction of the price & still with a warranty. Win win!


----------



## J.A.N.

Louish said:


> Your new watch looks fabulous on you. I also wear a small preloved Rolex - I have tiny wrists & provided you buy from a reputable reseller you get a watch in perfect condition at a fraction of the price & still with a warranty. Win win!



Thank you Well said I love bargains [emoji857]


----------



## Joule

Very little today. Throwing a homework party for The Kid and some classmates. This is festive enough for spelling tests and fractions.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Chunky gold rings


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Keeping it simple today with just 18k YG hoop earrings and my Hermes Cape Cod watch. I finally had a chance to go to a Hermes store and buy a Hermes strap, it’s the Double Tour style in barenia (tan) leather.


----------



## aerinha

Lots of pieces today. 

Sugarloaf pink tourmaline ring 


Vintage Rolex


Antique locket


----------



## ZaneetaS

Favorite vintage (not Victorian) snake ring with purple & blue sapphires with Waxing Poetic stanza bracelet/charms. 

It’s surprisingly hard to take a photo of your hand from that angle.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Kiki McDonough green amethyst drop earrings in 18k YG, Cape Cod watch, .75 ttcw diamond 7 stone ring in 18k WG, Tiffany open link charm bracelet in YG and Cartier slim Love ring in YG.


----------



## bellarusa

My Omega watch, my black diamonds pave wedding ring and this beauty from Columbia.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Cartier Tank Solo
Cartier Love Cuff
Cartier Love Ring
Cartier Love Full Bracelet
Cartier wedding band
Wedding ring and band
Gold Hoops
Cartier Trinity necklace


----------



## whateve

bellarusa said:


> My Omega watch, my black diamonds pave wedding ring and this beauty from Columbia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332569


This is gorgeous!


----------



## mrs moulds

Engagement ring, . hoops and tennis bracelet


----------



## Mish_b

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 4330599
> 
> 
> Chunky gold rings


Where did you get these from? They look very cool and interesting,


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.60 ttcw diamond studs, Hermes Cape Cod watch, 0.75 ttcw diamond 7 stone ring and 3.30 ttcw diamond tennis bracelet.


----------



## Taracanada

princesspig said:


> Cartier gold wedding ring with a single diamond (got married yesterday ), gold Chanel Coco Crush ring, Annoushka gold bracelet with green diamond four-leaf clover, Tiffany gold DBTY, and Annoushka white gold diamond studs.
> View attachment 4253757


love your coco crush!!!, I'm thinking of buying one...how do you like yours? do you have any on finger pictures!!!


----------



## ZaneetaS

Onebagtoomany said:


> 1.60 ttcw diamond studs, Hermes Cape Cod watch, 0.75 ttcw diamond 7 stone ring and 3.30 ttcw diamond tennis bracelet.


So classic!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

ZaneetaS said:


> So classic!



Thank you!


----------



## benswife2007

Diamond engagement ring 9.68 ct. Cartier LOVE ring , love bracelet and diamond tennis bracelet 21.75 ct.


----------



## ZaneetaS

benswife2007 said:


> Diamond engagement ring 9.68 ct. Cartier LOVE ring , love bracelet and diamond tennis bracelet 21.75 ct.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334976


Wow, what a ring!


----------



## Taracanada

Onebagtoomany said:


> Just 1.60 ttcw diamond studs and Tiffany open link charm bracelet today, both in yellow gold.


Hello, I love your Tiffany gold charm bracelet. I wish to buy one also. Can you tell me have you had any regrets, or problems with it ? I see each link has a clasp or opening slot..has any ever came open? thanks so much!! PS love it with you mustard yellow top!


----------



## J.A.N.

Cut down today just my wedding ring and Rolex. Then changed it to 2nd pic 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The other hand is bare min
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 4 me as this will be coming what do u think it is? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



and will fit nicely on my 3rd finger on pic 3 [emoji28]

Too many rings and not enough fingers in my case [emoji38]


----------



## whateve

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 4337127
> 
> 
> Cut down today just my wedding ring and Rolex. Then changed it to 2nd pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4337139
> 
> 
> The other hand is bare min
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4337141
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 me as this will be coming what do u think it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4337142
> 
> and will fit nicely on my 3rd finger on pic 3 [emoji28]
> 
> Too many rings and not enough fingers in my case [emoji38]


Gorgeous! Is your wedding ring a topaz? That's my favorite color.


----------



## J.A.N.

whateve said:


> Gorgeous! Is your wedding ring a topaz? That's my favorite color.



Thank you it certainly is a Swiss blue topaz over 9cts chosen by my hubby. [emoji4]


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Taracanada said:


> Hello, I love your Tiffany gold charm bracelet. I wish to buy one also. Can you tell me have you had any regrets, or problems with it ? I see each link has a clasp or opening slot..has any ever came open? thanks so much!! PS love it with you mustard yellow top!



Thank you! You won’t regret buying one, I wear mine practically everyday! The only thing I would say is that my experience of wearing charms on it (or one charm in my case) has not been good, I noticed a couple of weeks ago that the Tiffany initial disc charm I had been wearing on the bracelet had fallen off and I still haven’t found it  I did originally buy the bracelet to wear as a plain gold bracelet though, so if you are buying it to load with charms it may be worth taking into account the fact that they could come off via the open links. The little hoop at the top of my charm to attach it to the bracelet was very thin, so I’m guessing other Tiffany charms are the same.

Thanks re my top, it is from Ralph Lauren and actually canary yellow in real life  - I love yellow!


----------



## J.A.N.

I’m not wearing it yet but will be soon this is my dream setting and dream ring. 
Been looking for ab ages for this and have finally found it. Prob will get rid of my other rings for this beauty. [emoji7]
Def a Valentine’s ring and a half. 

.71 Diamond  VS 
.31 surround 
Platinum WOW 
Its made by a London Designer made initials L.O


----------



## mcb100

Today I wore my new earrings from Blue Nile. They consist of small diamonds and white gold.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

DH gifted me these beauties from Georg Jensen for Valentines/early birthday pressie - citrine earrings in 18k yellow gold  Wearing with my Cartier slim Love ring in YG, Tiffany open link charm bracelet in YG and Hermes Cape Cod watch.


----------



## Canturi lover

Onebagtoomany said:


> DH gifted me these beauties from Georg Jensen for Valentines/early birthday pressie - citrine earrings in 18k yellow gold  Wearing with my Cartier slim Love ring in YG, Tiffany open link charm bracelet in YG and Hermes Cape Cod watch.



They look beautiful with your colouring [emoji253]


----------



## cdtracing

Blue Akoya & white souffle tin cup necklace with matching earrings, blue Akoya rope, WSS pearl ring & wedding rings,


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Canturi lover said:


> They look beautiful with your colouring [emoji253]



Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Pomellato, VCA, Tiffany


----------



## J.A.N.

It’s arrived just now and I’m blown over. Photos don’t do it justice ab stunning piece of jewellery the diamonds twinkle beautifully. Q[e
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4345100

	

		
			
		

		
	
moji44]
Ive added a platinum Hermes band for the mo but will prob look for a matching diamond plat or silver band to enhance it even more. [emoji4]


----------



## J.A.N.

A few close up pics this diamond sparkles so much.[emoji183][emoji183][emoji183]


----------



## J.A.N.

View attachment 4349320
View attachment 4349321


Only one set of rings on my right hand now looks so much better. Both are platinum. A matching silver Diamonique will be worn underneath when it arrives.


----------



## J.A.N.

Perfect right hand [emoji4]


The left hand still needs work [emoji38]


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Aquamarine ring in platinum and aquamarine and diamond drop earrings in 18k white gold today.


----------



## peach36

white gold and emerald ring with diamond halo and white gold diamond tennis bracelet!


----------



## SilverBen

Just picked up a ruby and diamond band for my pinky this week and got a great action shot while taking pics of my dog today!


----------



## shinyshiny

I’m wearing some Edwardian studs today in 18k yellow gold and garnet. I should wear these more often. Also, it’s hard to take a selfie of your ear.


----------



## shinyshiny

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Just picked up a ruby and diamond band for my pinky this week and got a great action shot while taking pics of my dog today!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4354486


Such a cute dog!


----------



## shinyshiny

Also wearing (with my work from home fleece, please excuse!) Mappin and Webb 18k yellow gold and rose cut prasiolite pendant. I do like this but I find it doesn’t have much impact when worn. The green colour seems to get lost a bit and no ones ever commented on it. Thoughts?


----------



## wee drop o bush

shinyshiny said:


> Also wearing (with my work from home fleece, please excuse!) Mappin and Webb 18k yellow gold and rose cut prasiolite pendant. I do like this but I find it doesn’t have much impact when worn. The green colour seems to get lost a bit and no ones ever commented on it. Thoughts?



The curse of having fair skin, I have similar issues when wearing light coloured stones. It’s a beautiful pendant but it doesn’t have much visual impact against your skin  
However, if you love it, wear it, as I said it’s stunning in itself


----------



## shinyshiny

wee drop o bush said:


> The curse of having fair skin, I have similar issues when wearing light coloured stones. It’s a beautiful pendant but it doesn’t have much visual impact against your skin
> However, if you love it, wear it, as I said it’s stunning in itself



Yeah... that's what I suspected.   Ah well, I'll continue to wear it as you suggest, it is indeed pretty!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

shinyshiny said:


> Also wearing (with my work from home fleece, please excuse!) Mappin and Webb 18k yellow gold and rose cut prasiolite pendant. I do like this but I find it doesn’t have much impact when worn. The green colour seems to get lost a bit and no ones ever commented on it. Thoughts?



I also have very fair skin and feel the same about my Kiki earrings! I am thinking about selling them for this reason but gutted as I wanted them for so long, love prasiolite


----------



## MagpieInTraining

shinyshiny said:


> Also wearing (with my work from home fleece, please excuse!) Mappin and Webb 18k yellow gold and rose cut prasiolite pendant. I do like this but I find it doesn’t have much impact when worn. The green colour seems to get lost a bit and no ones ever commented on it. Thoughts?



It would show up a lot better if you wore a high neck dark blouse with it and put the pendant on top! Then the colour will reflect much better. Give it a try!


----------



## wee drop o bush

MagpieInTraining said:


> It would show up a lot better if you wore a high neck dark blouse with it and put the pendant on top! Then the colour will reflect much better. Give it a try!


----------



## shinyshiny

Onebagtoomany said:


> I also have very fair skin and feel the same about my Kiki earrings! I am thinking about selling them for this reason but gutted as I wanted them for so long, love prasiolite


 Nooo I thought those earrings looked stunning against your skin tone and hair!


----------



## shinyshiny

wee drop o bush said:


>



Great suggestion! Is this any better?


----------



## wee drop o bush

shinyshiny said:


> Great suggestion! Is this any better?



 Yes


----------



## Shopgirl1996

shinyshiny said:


> Also wearing (with my work from home fleece, please excuse!) Mappin and Webb 18k yellow gold and rose cut prasiolite pendant. I do like this but I find it doesn’t have much impact when worn. The green colour seems to get lost a bit and no ones ever commented on it. Thoughts?



I think if you wore a dark crew neck shirt, maybe it would have more impact?

ETA: I posted too fast and didn't see the other replies. Looks great!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

shinyshiny said:


> Great suggestion! Is this any better?



Looks great!


----------



## shinyshiny

Today! My Faberge simple rose gold pendant. I LOVE this. I see very few of them but can’t recommend them enough, so elegant and easy to wear!


----------



## MagpieInTraining

shinyshiny said:


> Great suggestion! Is this any better?



Yes! Looks great!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I am wearing Links of London 18k YG charm hoop earrings and my new to me sapphire three stone ring in 18k YG. This was an EBay find (from a jewellery store) and I just got it back from being resized by my local jeweller. It’s a 1.91 carat stone and my jeweller said it is pretty much the ideal colour for a sapphire  I’m so thrilled with it, was looking for a sapphire three stone ring for a really long time but was really fussy about the colour and size, waiting definitely paid off 

I may redesign the setting at some point as, although I want the sapphire to be the main focus, I think I would prefer slightly bigger side diamonds, maybe .15 - .20 points each.


----------



## shinyshiny

Onebagtoomany said:


> Today I am wearing Links of London 18k YG charm hoop earrings and my new to me sapphire three stone ring in 18k YG. This was an EBay find (from a jewellery store) and I just got it back from being resized by my local jeweller. It’s a 1.91 carat stone and my jeweller said it is pretty much the ideal colour for a sapphire  I’m so thrilled with it, was looking for a sapphire three stone ring for a really long time but was really fussy about the colour and size, waiting definitely paid off
> 
> I may redesign the setting at some point as, although I want the sapphire to be the main focus, I think I would prefer slightly bigger side diamonds, maybe .15 - .20 points each.



What a beautiful stone! It is a gorgeous deep blue. I love the shape, too. Do you have a picture of the LoL earrings? I have some charm hoop earrings from there with fish dangling from the hoops...


----------



## Onebagtoomany

shinyshiny said:


> What a beautiful stone! It is a gorgeous deep blue. I love the shape, too. Do you have a picture of the LoL earrings? I have some charm hoop earrings from there with fish dangling from the hoops...



Thank you! Photos don’t do justice to the colour, it is mesmerising in real life with beautiful flashes of vivid blue. I’ve just taken another photo which shows it off a bit better!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

shinyshiny said:


> What a beautiful stone! It is a gorgeous deep blue. I love the shape, too. Do you have a picture of the LoL earrings? I have some charm hoop earrings from there with fish dangling from the hoops...



Your earrings sound lovely! I was just looking at another pair on Ebay with pearls on the base of the hoops. I’ve attached a couple of photos of mine, I think they are called Allsorts Charma earrings from a google search (I bought them on EBay) and they are solid 18k gold.


----------



## shinyshiny

Onebagtoomany said:


> Your earrings sound lovely! I was just looking at another pair on Ebay with pearls on the base of the hoops. I’ve attached a couple of photos of mine, I think they are called Allsorts Charma earrings from a google search (I bought them on EBay) and they are solid 18k gold.



They are lovely!  I know that collection. They don’t do much solid 18ct gold any more which is a shame. 

Here are my fish earrings (from the “sirens” collection I think).


----------



## shinyshiny

Didn’t upload!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you! Photos don’t do justice to the colour, it is mesmerising in real life with beautiful flashes of vivid blue. I’ve just taken another photo which shows it off a bit better!



The colour is beautiful OBTM I love a decent Sapphire this def ticks all the boxes for me. [emoji736] 
Congrats[emoji847]


----------



## J.A.N.

My hands look like this today
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4357357
View attachment 4357358
View attachment 4357359


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> The colour is beautiful OBTM I love a decent Sapphire this def ticks all the boxes for me. [emoji736]
> Congrats[emoji847]



Thanks JAN, I don’t want to take it off now!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you! Photos don’t do justice to the colour, it is mesmerising in real life with beautiful flashes of vivid blue. I’ve just taken another photo which shows it off a bit better!



Wow, I’m a coloured gemstone junkie  I adore that Sapphire, it’s just as a Sapphire should be  
I know what you mean about resetting it with slightly bigger diamonds, I’d do this too, but not too big as the Sapphire is the star of the show


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks JAN, I don’t want to take it off now!



Lol I don’t blame you. 
The colour is tdf this would be a permanent ring that I would wear everyday [emoji7]


----------



## MayyaS

I wear my chanel earrings, tiffany atlas ring and custom made e-ring with emerald


----------



## Onebagtoomany

MayyaS said:


> I wear my chanel earrings, tiffany atlas ring and custom made e-ring with emerald



That emerald is tdf! What a beauty!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Sorry to spam this section with yet another photo of my sapphire, but caught the perfect light outside! Last one!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Sorry to spam this section with yet another photo of my sapphire, but caught the perfect light outside! Last one!



That’s the best pic


----------



## wee drop o bush

MayyaS said:


> I wear my chanel earrings, tiffany atlas ring and custom made e-ring with emerald


----------



## shinyshiny

This thread is making me long for sapphires and emeralds! Those rings are to die for


----------



## goldengirl123

I’m wearing my pink sapphire and diamond ring, wedding band and diamond bracelet today


----------



## whateve

goldengirl123 said:


> I’m wearing my pink sapphire and diamond ring, wedding band and diamond bracelet today


I love everything about that pink sapphire ring. I never considered a pink stone before.


----------



## Susmita Gupta

Nowadays


----------



## Onebagtoomany

goldengirl123 said:


> I’m wearing my pink sapphire and diamond ring, wedding band and diamond bracelet today



Love, love, love your pink sapphire - so pretty!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

George Jensen citrine drop earrings in 18k YG, diamond circle necklace in 18k YG, Hermes Cape Cod watch, 0.75 carat 7 stone diamond ring in 18k WG and Cartier slim Love ring in YG.


----------



## shinyshiny

This is from the long-discontinued Pop collection from Boodles (2004ish?). It’s a South Sea pearl set into 18ct yg, on a pink plastic wraparound band.


----------



## shinyshiny

Solid 18ct yg beaded box chain from Links of London today


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.50 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in 18k YG today.


----------



## ZaneetaS

My grandmother’s vintage gold, jade & diamond screwback clip-on earrings. These were her “going to the opera” earrings.


----------



## Lisaxxtt

Has anyone got vintage gold wide wedding bands? Would love to see


----------



## mrs moulds

Jade and tennis bracelet, necklace with a pendant that says Terrie’ and engagement ring.


----------



## aerinha

Cats eye alexandrite ring


----------



## J.A.N.

aerinha said:


> Cats eye alexandrite ring
> View attachment 4362620


What a beautiful design in one of the rarest gemstones. I love it


----------



## bunnycat

It's jewelry with or on your scarves week over in Scarf of the Day and this is what I matched up to my Parures de Samourais scarf for a show rehearsal.

Hermes scarf (Parures de Samourais) with Hermes Behapi in Rose Extreme with RGH, pearls, antique diamond studs and stackers in ruby, YG,  garnet, and rose cut rustic diamonds.


----------



## Susmita Gupta

This


----------



## Pevi

Yellow gold bangle and yellow gold bracelet


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.50 ttcw diamond inside out hoops and aquamarine and diamond ring, both in 18k YG. Caught some lovely light today which shows off the aquamarine


----------



## ZaneetaS

Pevi said:


> View attachment 4367842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow gold bangle and yellow gold bracelet


Love those both, especially the link bracelet.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Onebagtoomany said:


> 1.50 ttcw diamond inside out hoops and aquamarine and diamond ring, both in 18k YG. Caught some lovely light today which shows off the aquamarine



Stunning


----------



## Onebagtoomany

wee drop o bush said:


> Stunning



Thank you!


----------



## Hearts_arrows

Still infatuated with my new rose gold DBTY style necklace. Wearing my engagement set as well with a Burberry pop over shirt, black long line blazer, Polo Ralph Lauren leggings and black Chelsea boots No earrings today.


----------



## shinyshiny

Links of London blue topaz “silver lining” charm on a LoL box chain. It’s a lovely shade of London blue irl


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Gold Bubble rings on my pinky [emoji813]️


----------



## SDC2003

Today’s stack - Tiffany and VCA both in rose gold with my pink face Rolex.


----------



## cdtracing

Pearl studs & green diamond cluster studs.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> Pearl studs & green diamond cluster studs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4375404



Gorgeous!


----------



## J.A.N.




----------



## Onebagtoomany

30mm 18k YG hoop earrings, Hermes Cape Cod watch, 0.75 ttcw 7 stone diamond band in 18k WG, Cartier slim Love ring in YG... and Cartier Love cuff in YG which arrived today!  

It is preowned but in lovely condition and a size 18, much more comfortable than the size 17 one I used to have. So happy and can’t stop looking at it!


----------



## Addicted to bags

SDC2003 said:


> Today’s stack - Tiffany and VCA both in rose gold with my pink face Rolex.
> 
> View attachment 4375047


How are you liking the Tiffany bracelet? Do things get caught on the T? I’m thinking about adding it to my collection.


----------



## SDC2003

Addicted to bags said:


> How are you liking the Tiffany bracelet? Do things get caught on the T? I’m thinking about adding it to my collection.



I absolutely love it!! I’ve had no issues with it getting caught. And I love that I can take it on and off easily. The diamonds are also super sparkly. I have been wearing it on non stop and even admittedly when I sleep so I can wake up admiring it lol. It has so many more diamonds than the juc which I was considering. I still plan to get that one - maybe later this year since I’m going to be on ban island soon after a surprise from my H fairy!


----------



## Addicted to bags

SDC2003 said:


> I absolutely love it!! I’ve had no issues with it getting caught. And I love that I can take it on and off easily. The diamonds are also super sparkly. I have been wearing it on non stop and even admittedly when I sleep so I can wake up admiring it lol. It has so many more diamonds than the juc which I was considering. I still plan to get that one - maybe later this year since I’m going to be on ban island soon after a surprise from my H fairy!


Thank you for the feedback and I'm glad you're so happy with it. Sparkly is GOOD!!  One can never have enough in my opinion. Oooh a visit from the H fairy? Can't wait til you share your pressie


----------



## cdtracing

No pearls today.  White Topaz & onyx necklace, black diamond studs Hubby brought in Dubai along with diamond studs I already had.


----------



## immijenheap

2 roberto coins and my tiffany infinity


----------



## Addicted to bags

Wearing a Chalcedony gourd pendant made in rose gold with diamonds. Can be worn with a rose gold chain or white gold chain. Trying to decide if I'm going to purchase it or not.


----------



## shinyshiny

Addicted to bags said:


> Wearing a Chalcedony gourd pendant made in rose gold with diamonds. Can be worn with a rose gold chain or white gold chain. Trying to decide if I'm going to purchase it or not.
> 
> View attachment 4381835
> View attachment 4381836


What an unusual shape. Reminds me of a snowman?! I like the rose gold chain best.


----------



## Addicted to bags

shinyshiny said:


> What an unusual shape. Reminds me of a snowman?! I like the rose gold chain best.


Thank you, it's actually a gourd which is a good luck sign in Chinese culture.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Addicted to bags said:


> Wearing a Chalcedony gourd pendant made in rose gold with diamonds. Can be worn with a rose gold chain or white gold chain. Trying to decide if I'm going to purchase it or not.
> 
> View attachment 4381835
> View attachment 4381836



It’s gorgeous!


----------



## shinyshiny

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you, it's actually a gourd which is a good luck sign in Chinese culture.



I see that now, didn’t realise it was a good luck talisman. Lovely.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Cyanide Rose said:


> It’s gorgeous!





shinyshiny said:


> I see that now, didn’t realise it was a good luck talisman. Lovely.


Thank you guys


----------



## cdtracing

Working in the yard today so no jewelry.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

cdtracing said:


> Working in the yard today so no jewelry.



It’s a beautiful day today to work in the yard [emoji4]


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Still enjoying my Love


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

The invisible kind.




Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## tbbbjb

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> The invisible kind.
> 
> View attachment 4383915
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver



[emoji173]️ those!  It is the little things, the details that are the best!

Just a suggestion, but you should think about getting those engraved.  I love putting a special message on those for close friends and family.  It makes them extra special as only myself and the wearer know


----------



## tbbbjb

Duplicate post.  Sorry.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

tbbbjb said:


> [emoji173]️ those!  It is the little things, the details that are the best!
> 
> Just a suggestion, but you should think about getting those engraved.  I love putting a special message on those for close friends and family.  It makes them extra special as only myself and the wearer know



Thank you! I like the idea! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.50 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in 18k YG, Cartier Love cuff in YG stacked with Hermes Chaine d’Ancre bracelet in 18k YG and Cartier slim Love ring in YG stacked with diamond 7 stone ring in 18k WG.


----------



## shinyshiny

My husband bought me some Boodles earrings from the Blossom collection for my birthday!

https://www.boodles.com/blossom-stud-earrings/

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Canturi lover

shinyshiny said:


> My husband bought me some Boodles earrings from the Blossom collection for my birthday!
> 
> https://www.boodles.com/blossom-stud-earrings/
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Happy birthday. They look beautiful [emoji253]


----------



## Onebagtoomany

shinyshiny said:


> My husband bought me some Boodles earrings from the Blossom collection for my birthday!
> 
> https://www.boodles.com/blossom-stud-earrings/
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Happy birthday! The earrings are gorgeous!


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## essiedub

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> View attachment 4389917
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Love Nomos! Whimsical in a very spare way.


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

essiedub said:


> Love Nomos! Whimsical in a very spare way.



Thank you very much!

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Onebagtoomany

30mm plain hoop earrings in 18k YG, Cartier slim Love ring in YG, Cartier Love cuff in YG and sapphire and diamond three stone ring in 18k YG.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

Marco Bicego and Pomellato on my hand
Maria Tash and Melissa Joy Manning in my ears


----------



## Freckles1

Rolex
David Yurman
Frieda Rothman
Tennis bracelet 
Wedding ring


----------



## Addicted to bags

WG Double Happiness pendant with a RG chain and a WG diamond station necklace


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Addicted to bags said:


> WG Double Happiness pendant with a RG chain and a WG diamond station necklace
> 
> View attachment 4395712



Beautiful! 

ETA: I love the double happiness pendant! Had to take another peak at it [emoji5]


----------



## Cyanide Rose

I finally wore this necklace today [emoji4]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Cyanide Rose said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> ETA: I love the double happiness pendant! Had to take another peak at it [emoji5]


Lol, thank you Cyanide Rose


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Addicted to bags said:


> Lol, thank you Cyanide Rose



You’re quite welcome [emoji4] don’t you just love autocorrect [emoji58]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Cyanide Rose said:


> You’re quite welcome [emoji4] don’t you just love autocorrect [emoji58]


Autocorrect is the bane of my clumsy fingers existence!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> WG Double Happiness pendant with a RG chain and a WG diamond station necklace
> 
> View attachment 4395712



Is this DH pendant new?  What happened with the gourd?

I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ the DH pendant!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Addicted to bags

GeorginaLavender said:


> Is this DH pendant new?  What happened with the gourd?
> 
> I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ the DH pendant!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


No, the DH pendant is not new, I just put on the RG chain from the gourd, . I'm going to buy the chain and pass on the gourd. I like the way the RG chain pops the pendant out.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> No, the DH pendant is not new, I just put on the RG chain from the gourd, . I'm going to buy the chain and pass on the gourd. I like the way the RG chain pops the pendant out.



I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ this new RG chain, and the DH pendant is new to me as I’ve never seen it before—it’s lovely[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].

The gourd is lovely, but if you’re not feeling it, then it’s wise to pass.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Stuck in the house toilet training my toddler today - joys! Wearing Kiki McDonough Domino blue topaz drop earrings with diamond huggies, Cartier Love cuff and Cartier slim Love ring, all in YG. I know no one else will see my jewellery, but they make me happy!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Onebagtoomany said:


> Stuck in the house toilet training my toddler today - joys! Wearing Kiki McDonough Domino blue topaz drop earrings with diamond huggies, Cartier Love cuff and Cartier slim Love ring, all in YG. I know no one else will see my jewellery, but they make me happy!



Awww, you are looking glam mommy doing it too [emoji6]


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cyanide Rose said:


> Awww, you are looking glam mommy doing it too [emoji6]



Lol! Thanks, losing the will here but determined to send her back to preschool dry after the Easter holidays! How is your training going?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Onebagtoomany said:


> Lol! Thanks, losing the will here but determined to send her back to preschool dry after the Easter holidays! How is your training going?



It took forever but I was finally successful! I couldn’t believe it! I think he was attached to the pull up. He was changing them himself lol. I just decided one day to only give him underwear. We were watching cartoons and he took off for the potty. He has been in them ever since [emoji4]

She will be potty trained before you know it, lil ladies seem to like undies better than boys do [emoji5]


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Sapphire three stone ring in 18k YG today.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Wearing this oldie but goodie [emoji4] It’s a shame Sanrio doesn’t make high end pieces anymore. This is the only 18k diamond piece I have ever found by them. I’ve had quite a few KLS pieces and they are gorgeous but I am a Sanrio fan. I know it was a shared venture but not true Sanrio pieces.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Hit button too soon [emoji4]


----------



## mewt

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hit button too soon [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406394


What's the red bow and yellow eyes made of? What about the blue? Very cute!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mewt said:


> What's the red bow and yellow eyes made of? What about the blue? Very cute!



The bow is rubies, the eyes and nose are diamonds. The necklace is added (not Sanrio) the blue are sapphires. Sorry for the confusion on the necklace [emoji4] Thanks so much!


----------



## essiedub

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hit button too soon [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406394


I love hello kitty! I didn’t know they had these in diamonds and rubies. Cool. Like the sapphire and diamond necklace also. Aren’t you going to model it?


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Cyanide Rose said:


> Hit button too soon [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406394



I [emoji173]️[emoji176][emoji173]️[emoji176] HK too—the chain is super gorgeous.  Is it brand name or local fabulous jeweler?


----------



## Cyanide Rose

essiedub said:


> I love hello kitty! Aren’t you going to model it?





GeorginaLavender said:


> I [emoji173]️[emoji176]Is it brand name or local fabulous jeweler?



Essiedub, Thank you so much [emoji4]Kimora Lee Simmons had a line that was made out of diamonds and 18k. I used to have a ridiculous hello kitty collection. It’s was pretty bad lol. But you can still find some of her high end KLS pieces on eBay and a few other sites [emoji5] I will do a mod shot soon. 

Hi GeorginaLavender [emoji16] I had this made buy an online jeweler about 10 years ago during the whole diamonds by the yard craze. They are no longer er in business but there are a few still out there like white flash, good old gold, Brian Gavin, James Allen and a few others. I regret not buying the yellow sapphire one to this day ugh [emoji58]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Cyanide Rose said:


> Essiedub, Thank you so much [emoji4]Kimora Lee Simmons had a line that was made out of diamonds and 18k. I used to have a ridiculous hello kitty collection. It’s was pretty bad lol. But you can still find some of her high end KLS pieces on eBay and a few other sites [emoji5] I will do a mod shot soon.
> 
> Hi GeorginaLavender [emoji16] I had this made buy an online jeweler about 10 years ago during the whole diamonds by the yard craze. They are no longer er in business but there are a few still out there like white flash, good old gold, Brian Gavin, James Allen and a few others. I regret not buying the yellow sapphire one to this day ugh [emoji58]



Thank you for the info!! It’s amazingly beautiful—always love for HK, esp the diamond ones[emoji6][emoji6]—I just love the oval shaped sapphires—you don’t see that too often in ready made.

Can’t wait for your modshots!!!


----------



## adri

My POV


----------



## NurseAnn

Cartier and Tiffany.  My favorites.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

On holiday and bought a Cartier Trinity ring in the small model from duty free at Heathrow T5 - love it with my Love cuff ❤️


----------



## J.A.N.

9ct Gold 2ct Aquamarine Cluster Ring.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4418411


----------



## J.A.N.

My hands look like this I love my rings too much 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Left; Blue[emoji173]️Topaz, 
18k Ceylon Sapphire dia,
9k Aquamarine QVC 2ct cluster, 
18k Columbian Emerald dia and 
Plat Hermes Kelly. 
to 
Right; 2 Diamonique eternity bands .60cts silver& rose gold plated with 1.10ct VS1 Diamond Plat. 
9k Champagne 1ct dia QVC.


----------



## merekat703

David Yurman blue topaz


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cartier Love cuff in YG and Trinity ring.


----------



## vilette21c

Wearing my stacked eternity rings plus emerald bangle.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Got a couple of new pieces on holiday - diamond bangle in 18k YG (approx .58 ttcw) and turquoise necklace in 18k YG. Wearing with Jennifer Meyer necklace in 18k YG, Cartier Love cuff in YG, Cartier Trinity ring and 1.50 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in 18k YG. I don’t normally wear so much jewellery at once but somehow it all looks ok in the hotter weather!


----------



## hokatie

My 24/7 combo


----------



## Sallyscience

Lagos Caviar diamond "X" bracelet.


Rhodium-over-sterling silver ring with CZs that I got at my local gem show yesterday.


----------



## Skylark116

Just my Cartier Love cuff today, and only for a second, unstacked as well, because I may have to exchange it for a larger size! It's a 17cm, but measures an exact 15 cm inside! What should I do? ( sorry to hijack...desperately need advice!!). My wrist is 15.5, which SHOULD be perfect for 17, but now I'm hearing cuff's run small because of the design.
What size are you ladies wearing, and with what wrist size, if I may ask?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Skylark116 said:


> Just my Cartier Love cuff today, and only for a second, unstacked as well, because I may have to exchange it for a larger size! It's a 17cm, but measures an exact 15 cm inside! What should I do? ( sorry to hijack...desperately need advice!!). My wrist is 15.5, which SHOULD be perfect for 17, but now I'm hearing cuff's run small because of the design.
> What size are you ladies wearing, and with what wrist size, if I may ask?



My wrist (after a bit of weight gain) is 16cm, so I wear a size 18 cuff which is very comfortable - fairly snug, but not tight. I used to have a size 17 cuff when my wrist was a smaller 15cm but I did find it a bit tight, especially in summer. Personally I would look for a cuff at least 2cm larger than your wrist size.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Sapphire three stone ring in 18k YG with diamond bangle in 18k YG today.


----------



## abs678

White H bracelet with custom bicolor sapphire, all rose gold. Keeping it simple today.


----------



## dotty8

Swarovski bracelet, visiting my parents... I really love this closure as you can regulate the size completely  (normally all bracelets are too big on me  )


----------



## whateve

dotty8 said:


> Swarovski bracelet, visiting my parents... I really love this closure as you can regulate the size completely  (normally all bracelets are too big on me  )
> 
> View attachment 4430197
> View attachment 4430198
> View attachment 4430199


I have a few of this kind too. I have the same problem with bracelets being too big, especially bangles.


----------



## Deleted member 629947

dotty8 said:


> Swarovski bracelet, visiting my parents... I really love this closure as you can regulate the size completely  (normally all bracelets are too big on me  )
> 
> View attachment 4430197
> View attachment 4430198
> View attachment 4430199


Nice bracelet but the skirt/dress you’re wearing is magical!


----------



## Sunna

My beautiful Ole Lyngaard necklace!


----------



## dotty8

B4gl4dy said:


> Nice bracelet but the skirt/dress you’re wearing is magical!



Thank you!  It's a skirt by an Italian brand Twin-set by Simona Barbieri.


----------



## Canturi lover

Sunna said:


> My beautiful Ole Lyngaard necklace!
> View attachment 4430459
> View attachment 4430460



How long is the necklace? Could we have mod shots please [emoji253]


----------



## Sunna

Canturi lover said:


> How long is the necklace? Could we have mod shots please [emoji253]



This is a photo from an ad from the brand. Mine is the same length. I sometimes wear the three pieces with separate chains in three different lengths; it looks beautiful too! 
I also have bracelets and rings from the brand, and all the pieces are just stunning!!


----------



## Canturi lover

Sunna said:


> This is a photo from an ad from the brand. Mine is the same length. I sometimes wear the three pieces with separate chains in three different lengths; it looks beautiful too!
> I also have bracelets and rings from the brand, and all the pieces are just stunning!!
> View attachment 4431005



Wow!! It is amazing. Lucky you to have that many beautiful pieces. [emoji253]


----------



## Sunna

Canturi lover said:


> Wow!! It is amazing. Lucky you to have that many beautiful pieces. [emoji253]



Thank you!


----------



## Sallyscience

Judith Ripka canary CZ and white sapphire necklace.


----------



## Newchanel

My new tennis bracelet. I usually wear only earrings. I realise bracelets are a kind of “happy jewelry” - you get to see it and feel happy just looking at it. Earrings are great but doesn’t do anything for one’s
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 mood cos one cannot see it.


----------



## ladysarah




----------



## PamK

Newchanel said:


> My new tennis bracelet. I usually wear only earrings. I realise bracelets are a kind of “happy jewelry” - you get to see it and feel happy just looking at it. Earrings are great but doesn’t do anything for one’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mood cos one cannot see it.



Lovely bracelet! Congratulations! [emoji173]️[emoji254]


----------



## Newchanel

PamK said:


> Lovely bracelet! Congratulations! [emoji173]️[emoji254]



Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Trying a new necklace combination. I changed the chain on the diamond pendant to a mixed rose gold and white gold chain and combined with my diamond smile necklace.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

☀️☀️☀️


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## J.A.N.

aerinha said:


> Cats eye alexandrite ring
> View attachment 4362620


Hi there after liking this ring so much as the designs in this stone are not as nice but this is ab gorgeous and thinking I would def like one of those in my collection, guess what I found yesterday and have bought it today can’t wait for it to come


----------



## aerinha

J.A.N. said:


> Hi there after liking this ring so much as the designs in this stone are not as nice but this is ab gorgeous and thinking I would def like one of those in my collection, guess what I found yesterday and have bought it today can’t wait for it to come


Wow that is just like mine. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## J.A.N.

.


----------



## J.A.N.

aerinha said:


> Wow that is just like mine. Hope you enjoy it!





aerinha said:


> Wow that is just like mine. Hope you enjoy it!


Thank you Yes it’s very similar and I certainly will


----------



## checkcheck

I'm pregnant and my rings don't fit anymore! Only wearing necklace and earrings today!


----------



## J.A.N.

J.A.N. said:


> Thank you Yes it’s very similar and I certainly will


It’s arrived.
One of the rarest if not The rarest gemstone on the planet.


----------



## Hurrem1001

J.A.N. said:


> It’s arrived.
> One of the rarest if not The rarest gemstone on the planet.



Alexandrite? Whatever it is, it’s lovely.


----------



## Hurrem1001

checkcheck said:


> I'm pregnant and my rings don't fit anymore! Only wearing necklace and earrings today!
> 
> View attachment 4445322
> View attachment 4445323



I love both, but  the pendant is tdf!


----------



## J.A.N.

coachlover1000 said:


> Alexandrite? Whatever it is, it’s lovely.


Thank You
 it Cats Eye Alexandrite


----------



## J.A.N.

checkcheck said:


> I'm pregnant and my rings don't fit anymore! Only wearing necklace and earrings today!
> 
> View attachment 4445322
> View attachment 4445323


Beautiful designs what stones are these blue topaz and or tanzanite the necklace looks like?
Would love to see what rings you have regardless


----------



## checkcheck

coachlover1000 said:


> I love both, but  the pendant is tdf!


Thanks so much!! My pregnancy has been hard and you cheered me up


----------



## checkcheck

J.A.N. said:


> Beautiful designs what stones are these blue topaz and or tanzanite the necklace looks like?
> Would love to see what rings you have regardless


Thanks so much! Blue topaz is right for the earrings but the necklace is actually sapphire 

Rings are tucked away in a safety deposit box for now but here are some old wedding day pics


----------



## J.A.N.

checkcheck said:


> Thanks so much! Blue topaz is right for the earrings but the necklace is actually sapphire
> 
> Rings are tucked away in a safety deposit box for now but here are some old wedding day pics
> View attachment 4447735
> View attachment 4447736


My pleasure
Sapphire is a very beautiful colour even better than Tanzanite very precious indeed  ❤️
Gorgeous rings I love them and thanks
Sending love and positive vibes for your pregnancy


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing Cartier Love cuff in YG, Cartier Trinity ring and Georg Jensen citrine drop earrings in 18k YG.


----------



## J.A.N.

New ring to my collection 
All u need is ❤️


----------



## J.A.N.

Different combos of my rings


----------



## saligator

Today was Rolex, jude frances WG huggy/ie hoops with garnet pear earring charms, annie fensterstock ruby ring and yg wide band wedding band.


----------



## Candice0985

Yellow gold diamond studs, Georgian era (1760s) rose cut diamond pendant, mikimoto pearl pendant, Tiffany 0.98 dbty bracelet in yellow gold


----------



## GoStanford

5-stone anniversary ring.  We originally intended it as a right-hand ring, but as my fingers have changed in size, it is more comfortable to wear than my original set.  I'm planning to get the original set resized, and from time to time I wear this one on my left hand.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Wearing my diamond by the yard necklace and diamond halo pendant today.


----------



## GoStanford

Addicted to bags said:


> Wearing my diamond by the yard necklace and diamond halo pendant today.


Lovely!  I didn't know DBTY did this type of design with multiple stations close together in clusters.  It's a great look.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Thank you and I should have said DBTY style necklace. 
I love your anniversary ring


----------



## J.A.N.

Addicted to bags said:


> Wearing my diamond by the yard necklace and diamond halo pendant today.


I love your diamond halo necklace ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Bit of a rubbish photo but I’m wearing my new three stone 0.30 carat DBTY-style necklace in 18k yellow gold today. I got it from 77 Diamonds, my first purchase from them. Really happy with the quality of the necklace and stones and it has an option to wear it at 18 or 16 inches, so perfect for layering! I have a platinum single stone 0.17 carat DBTY from Tiffany and think this is just as nice in terms of design.


----------



## darkangel07760

Been wearing my Poor Cat Designs evil eye and Marla Aaron babylock and chain. So comfy and I don't even notice I am wearing it!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Picked up these Tiffany Graffiti studs.


----------



## inkfade

This is part of my father's aunt's wedding set. She practically raised him when he was little and she meant the world to him. He named me after her, so this ring holds a lot of meaning for me. I think if I ever get married, I'll wear her entire set. The band is banged up and the diamonds have imperfections, but I still love it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Recently purchased a Tiffany T square bracelet worn with a Fitbit Charge 3 , a mini dog bracelet and a thin Cartier diamond love bracelet. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Candice0985

Tiffany YG dbty with my newly acquired Tiffany “every other link” bracelet


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cartier Love cuff in YG, 1.50 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in 18k YG, .50 ttcw diamond eternity ring in 18k YG, sapphire and diamond three stone ring in 18k YG and new to me Tag Heuer Aquaracer in ss with pink MOP face and diamond bezel and markers.


----------



## Aoifs

Picked up my eternity ring yesterday. Diamond and pink sapphire set in platinum. I'll have to get used to the chunkier look but I love it!


----------



## Chanelandco

My new Bulgari ring Diva ls dream and cartier love


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Bvlgari B.Zero Ring


----------



## Addicted to bags

18k WG Diamond Tiffany T Square bracelet and diamond eternity bands and RG VCA Perlee ring.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Addicted to bags said:


> 18k WG Diamond Tiffany T Square bracelet and diamond eternity bands and RG VCA Perlee ring.
> 
> View attachment 4471275


Beautiful!


----------



## Addicted to bags

WillstarveforLV said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you Willstarve


----------



## GoStanford

A sweet little Victorian sapphire and diamond ring I just got.  This has become a new interest of mine, looking at antique rings.  This one is quite delicate but has held up to 100+ years of existence!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> Recently purchased a Tiffany T square bracelet worn with a Fitbit Charge 3 , a mini dog bracelet and a thin Cartier diamond love bracelet. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4470513


I feel like you need a bracelet to the left of the Fitbit—it’s unprotected from the left side!!

Fab Stack!!!


----------



## Candice0985

GoStanford said:


> A sweet little Victorian sapphire and diamond ring I just got.  This has become a new interest of mine, looking at antique rings.  This one is quite delicate but has held up to 100+ years of existence!


I also love antique jewellery, thinking of their history and provenance really intrigues me!


----------



## Addicted to bags

GeorginaLavender said:


> I feel like you need a bracelet to the left of the Fitbit—it’s unprotected from the left side!!
> 
> Fab Stack!!!


 Suggestions?


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here is mine - Bvlgari and Hermes:


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> Suggestions?



What about your diamond bangle, or a LOVE? ; )


----------



## Addicted to bags

GeorginaLavender said:


> What about your diamond bangle, or a LOVE? ; )


So I don't have to go out and buy something new?


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> So I don't have to go out and buy something new?


You got a point there—this is TPF, where we encourage new baubles and bags—I shall recommend the Perlee diamond bracelet, 1 row.  I like the clover one, but it might be a bit much with current stack .


----------



## honeypeach

I just can’t stack my LOVE with anything, so it sits alone on the left wrist~ 
And on the right were my favourite Hermes silver jewellery!!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

These today


----------



## Lilybarb

GoStanford said:


> A sweet little Victorian sapphire and diamond ring I just got.  This has become a new interest of mine, looking at antique rings.  This one is quite delicate but has held up to 100+ years of existence!


Love love antique bling!!!


----------



## dotty8

My new silver bracelet by Kidult (Italian brand) from a limited edition collection by one of my favourite singers, Ligabue  (it has a verse from one of his songs engraved on the pendant)


----------



## saligator

Kiki McDonough Lemon Quartz detachable drops, Kiki Fantasie Blue topaz/gold pendant, Kiki Ripple ring (notice a theme here? LOL) with blue topaz, Rolex.


----------



## Lisaxxtt

9ct gold graduated albert bracelet.
8 full sovereigns and 2 half sovereigns 
Xx


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Lisaxxtt said:


> 9ct gold graduated albert bracelet.
> 8 full sovereigns and 2 half sovereigns
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4479842
> View attachment 4479843
> View attachment 4479844
> View attachment 4479845


wow! what an interesting piece! Love coin jewellery!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

On the left wrist yesterday


----------



## WillstarveforLV

On the right wrist today:


----------



## Onebagtoomany

saligator said:


> Kiki McDonough Lemon Quartz detachable drops, Kiki Fantasie Blue topaz/gold pendant, Kiki Ripple ring (notice a theme here? LOL) with blue topaz, Rolex.



They all sound beautiful - would love to see photos! I adore Kiki jewellery, I only have a pair of diamond huggies and detachable drops at the moment but have my eye on a few other pieces.


----------



## Lisaxxtt

WillstarveforLV said:


> wow! what an interesting piece! Love coin jewellery!


Aww thank you. I've always loved it x


----------



## k*d




----------



## saligator

Kiki blue topaz square drops with YG huggies, rolex, kiki ripple ring in blue topaz


----------



## WillstarveforLV

More DY and Hermes


----------



## Lisaxxtt

WillstarveforLV said:


> More DY and Hermes
> View attachment 4480987


Love love love


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Lisaxxtt said:


> Love love love


Thank you! I got you DM - I will take a couple of pics of my coin piece - only have two and nothing spectacular unfortunately.


----------



## checkcheck

Trying on my new tennis bracelet! Will have to give it back until the baby arrives but I really love it


----------



## GoStanford

WillstarveforLV said:


> More DY and Hermes


That split-shank ring is really beautiful!


----------



## WillstarveforLV

GoStanford said:


> That split-shank ring is really beautiful!


Thank you ! I wanted the 11mm size but opted for the petite.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Here is my right wrist today of David Yurman and Hermes:


----------



## WillstarveforLV

My left wrist with Michele watch and DY bracelet:


----------



## shaezie

My today's coordinates are my ruby and diamond rings  and a pandora and links of london bracelet and my small gucci watch with a new leather watch strap. ^-^


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Kiki McDonough pearl drop and diamond earrings, Cartier Trinity ring stacked with half carat diamond eternity band in 18k YG and Cartier Love cuff in YG stacked with diamond bangle in 18k YG.


----------



## skyqueen

Haven't worn this necklace in a couple of years...don't know why? Wore it last night and I intend to wear it more!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

skyqueen said:


> Haven't worn this necklace in a couple of years...don't know why? Wore it last night and I intend to wear it more!
> View attachment 4486833



Gorgeous necklace, skyqueen! Love the two-tone, graduated diamonds, and classic style.  I have a Phillipe Charriol bracelet and ring with a similar look that's been sitting in my jewelry box. Think I'll bring it out and wear it!


----------



## skyqueen

Diamond Dazed said:


> Gorgeous necklace, skyqueen! Love the two-tone, graduated diamonds, and classic style.  I have a Phillipe Charriol bracelet and ring with a similar look that's been sitting in my jewelry box. Think I'll bring it out and wear it!


...and post a pic!


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> Haven't worn this necklace in a couple of years...don't know why? Wore it last night and I intend to wear it more!
> View attachment 4486833


This needs a LOVE button, SQ!!


----------



## cdtracing

No jewelry today.  Going to one of the rental properties to do some work in preparation for sale.


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> No jewelry today.  Going to one of the rental properties to do some work in preparation for sale.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## CPA




----------



## Diamond Dazed

skyqueen said:


> ...and post a pic!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Diamond Dazed said:


> View attachment 4490720


I have a bracelet just like that but with colored gems, lol


----------



## skyqueen

Diamond Dazed said:


> View attachment 4490720


Love it...very cool. Wear it!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.50 ttcw diamond inside out hoops, turquoise necklace and diamond bangle, all in 18k YG.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing my new Mappin and Webb Empress diamond earrings in 18k YG, just bought them in the sale and am delighted with them! These are the 0.37 ttcw studs. They are very well made and sturdy and sparkle beautifully in person (not a great photo).


----------



## Cool Breeze

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my new Mappin and Webb Empress diamond earrings in 18k YG, just bought them in the sale and am delighted with them! These are the 0.37 ttcw studs. They are very well made and sturdy and sparkle beautifully in person (not a great photo).


Beautiful!  Great design, too!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cool Breeze said:


> Beautiful!  Great design, too!



Thank you! Considering the carat weight they have great earlobe coverage. I’ve been looking for a pair of cluster earrings in YG for a long time but found so many pairs have really flimsy settings. These have jumbo backs too, so am less scared of losing them!

I took another closeup photo of just the studs which shows off the design a bit better:


----------



## liliBuo

My 5 years anniversary canadian ice band


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you! Considering the carat weight they have great earlobe coverage. I’ve been looking for a pair of cluster earrings in YG for a long time but found so many pairs have really flimsy settings. These have jumbo backs too, so am less scared of losing them!
> 
> I took another closeup photo of just the studs which shows off the design a bit better:



Wow! So pretty and unique!


----------



## shaezie

Gold and ruby ^-^


----------



## JeanGranger




----------



## merekat703

All David yurmam


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Wow! So pretty and unique!



Thank you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Keeping it simple today as it is sooooo hot here in the UK - just diamond inside out hoops and Cartier Love.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Black and white diamond ring and Ippolita bangle:


----------



## etoupebirkin

My stack today.


----------



## vilette21c

Went to Panera with my little one this morning and wore these bracelets because why not?


----------



## Cool Breeze

vilette21c said:


> Went to Panera with my little one this morning and wore these bracelets because why not?


You look fabulous!  Amazing jewels!


----------



## vilette21c

Cool Breeze said:


> You look fabulous!  Amazing jewels!


Thanks!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Keeping it simple today:


----------



## shaezie

vilette21c said:


> Went to Panera with my little one this morning and wore these bracelets because why not?



Is that Ruby? That is beautiful. Ruby and diamonds are gorgeous. ❤️❤️


----------



## vilette21c

shaezie said:


> Is that Ruby? That is beautiful. Ruby and diamonds are gorgeous. ❤️❤️


Yes, it is.


----------



## essiedub

etoupebirkin said:


> My stack today.
> View attachment 4498499
> View attachment 4498500


Been trying to resisit the J12 and this is not helping.  Love this version with the diamond markers and gold bezel!


----------



## immijenheap

On my left wrist:

Cartier small rose gold love
Tiffany 1837 cuff
A rose quartz bead bracelet
On my right wrist:

Roberto coin diamond bangle
Roberto coin diamonds by the inch
David yurman chatalaine amethyst
David Yurman silver and diamond cable classics bracelet (just arrived today!)


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Picked up my new pink sapphire and diamond three stone ring in 18k yellow gold. So in love! I have wanted this for about a year and swapped a couple of pieces with cash on top to get it from my jeweller’s. The sapphire is 1.16 carat and the side diamonds are 0.20 carat each.

Please excuse my rough, dry hands and nails!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Onebagtoomany said:


> Picked up my new pink sapphire and diamond three stone ring in 18k yellow gold. So in love! I have wanted this for about a year and swapped a couple of pieces with cash on top to get it from my jeweller’s. The sapphire is 1.16 carat and the side diamonds are 0.20 carat each.
> 
> Please excuse my rough, dry hands and nails!


Very pretty!!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cool Breeze said:


> Very pretty!!!



Thank you! I love pink and this is such a beautiful shade!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tiffany Jazz and Cartier Love - plus emerald cut diamond studs, .32 DBTY and engagement ring/ wedding band


----------



## foxgal

Jamie Joseph prehnite ring plus rainbow and cluster dainty stackers from Jewlr.


----------



## immijenheap

New david yurman starburst today


----------



## sedatedrainbow

immijenheap said:


> New david yurman starburst today


I love the david yurman starburst collection! So cool, sparkly and different! Congrats on the amazing ring!


----------



## aerinha

I am a big Disney parks fan and have loved the Florida Orange Bird since childhood. On my July visit I bought an Alex and Ani bracelet with him on. My bracelets don’t see much wear so I tuned him and the accompanying Mickey head into this necklace


----------



## AntiqueShopper

This crazy Tiffany and Company necklace I bought at least 15 years ago.  I only saw it once in the store and bought it immediately.  I have no idea what it is called but always looked like pop art to me.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Mappin and Webb Empress diamond stud earrings in 18k YG, diamond eternity ring in 18k WG and pink sapphire and diamond three stone ring in 18k YG. Working today so trying not to wear too much, missing my Love!


----------



## HermesNovice

Newchanel said:


> My new tennis bracelet. I usually wear only earrings. I realise bracelets are a kind of “happy jewelry” - you get to see it and feel happy just looking at it. Earrings are great but doesn’t do anything for one’s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mood cos one cannot see it.


Your tennis bracelet looks so pretty.  May I ask for the specs?


----------



## aerinha

Another Disney trip buy. A blown glass floral Mickey necklace


----------



## Cams

Earrings Georg Jensen Dew Drops
Necklace Georg Jensen offspring pendant
Bangle Georg Jensen Toruń Bangle


----------



## immijenheap

All my favorites


----------



## Hurrem1001

No pics, but my watch, and my gold Gucci link bracelet, a Cuban link curb chain and a regular curb chain both gold. Three pairs of gold hoops in my ears, and a nose stud.


----------



## Hurrem1001

immijenheap said:


> All my favorites



Is that a sapphire or tanzanite ring? Either way, it’s stunning.


----------



## chessmont

My watch, E-ring and nose stud who don’t take out. My real jewelry for the day are so funky Chanel (Rx) gradient tinted glasses with a removable chain made of metal strand, pearl strand, leather-threaded strand. Not reading glasses, just a cool Coco style chain!  They’re not for everyone but I love them. If you go to the Chanel website there are a few different shapes of this “run” of styles.


----------



## chessmont

Cams said:


> Earrings Georg Jensen Dew Drops
> Necklace Georg Jensen offspring pendant
> Bangle Georg Jensen Toruń Bangle


love Georg Jensen!  Don't own any myself, though.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

chessmont said:


> love Georg Jensen!  Don't own any myself, though.



Me too! I only have one piece, the citrine drop earrings in yellow gold. I’d love to get more


----------



## chessmont

immijenheap said:


> All my favorites


That "starburst" ring is so pretty and. unusual.


----------



## immijenheap

coachlover1000 said:


> Is that a sapphire or tanzanite ring? Either way, it’s stunning.


Its a sapphire! Thank you


----------



## immijenheap

chessmont said:


> That "starburst" ring is so pretty and. unusual.


Thank you! I’ve been getting a lot of compliments on it


----------



## Cams

chessmont said:


> love Georg Jensen!  Don't own any myself, though.


Thank you. I love their design and how bold and a Storey telling a piece is. You should get a piece.


----------



## eckw

So in love with my new padparadscha sapphire paired with two gold stacking rings.


----------



## aerinha

My antique “iceberg” pearl and rose cut diamond necklace


----------



## zibeline91

My lovely Cartier Panther ring ! Love it so much !!!!
Also my wedding band...


----------



## aerinha

Victorian tortoiseshell mourning necklace with locket


----------



## Cams

Bvlgari 0 ring 
LV circle reversible bracelet
Toruń bangle Georg gensen


----------



## efleon

aerinha said:


> Victorian tortoiseshell mourning necklace with locket
> View attachment 4537980
> View attachment 4537981


Wow! I just love this so much!!
Is it real tortoiseshell? 
Please tell us about it. I would love to own a piece but believe there are restrictions now on purchasing tortoiseshell and ivory but maybe antique is ok.
Does anyone know?


----------



## aerinha

efleon said:


> Wow! I just love this so much!!
> Is it real tortoiseshell?
> Please tell us about it. I would love to own a piece but believe there are restrictions now on purchasing tortoiseshell and ivory but maybe antique is ok.
> Does anyone know?



It is real tortoiseshell and is legal to buy and sell in the US because it’s an antique.  I don’t know if it could be shipped out of the country.  New tortoiseshell from a turtle is illegal to buy or sell.  Tortoise was super popular for the second year of mourning in Victorian times when all black all day was allowed to be relieved by brown lol.  They made grief into a hobby.  I have a cuff bracelet that I got in England and another locket on a tortoise watch chain that I found at an estate sale in need of tlc (baby oil perked it up).  

Buying elephant ivory depends on what state you live in.  In all, new elephant ivory is rightly banned.  In most, antique ivory is legal to buy and sell, but in some like CA and NY it is illegal to buy ivory of any age...although not to own so if you moved there owning family pieces or something it’s ok.  I have a couple small ivory roses that were my grandmother’s and a pendant that is antique that I bought.  I say elephant ivory because there is also mammoth ivory, which I own, that falls into a weird area of being colored with the all ivory is bad brush even though it’s from an extinct animal and yet is legal to sell unless your state banned all ivory.  Native Alaskans carve it as a business, which is where mine came from.  My avatar is my elephant carved of mammoth ivory based on a pendant in a book I became obsessed with as a kid. Not sure where you live, but Britain is soon to ban all buying and selling of any ivory hoping to make it worthless to stop poaching...

Both are tricky because you have to know your state’s laws, know you aren’t buying modern pieces using newly killed animals vs antiques made before bans, and know you aren’t paying the price of real and buying faux as both substances have always had look a likes (tortoise objects were faked with celluloid, bakelite and horn back in the day, now with plastic) (ivory mimics are bone, tauga nut and celluoid).


----------



## efleon

aerinha said:


> It is real tortoiseshell and is legal to buy and sell in the US because it’s an antique.  I don’t know if it could be shipped out of the country.  New tortoiseshell from a turtle is illegal to buy or sell.  Tortoise was super popular for the second year of mourning in Victorian times when all black all day was allowed to be relieved by brown lol.  They made grief into a hobby.  I have a cuff bracelet that I got in England and another locket on a tortoise watch chain that I found at an estate sale in need of tlc (baby oil perked it up).
> 
> Buying elephant ivory depends on what state you live in.  In all, new elephant ivory is rightly banned.  In most, antique ivory is legal to buy and sell, but in some like CA and NY it is illegal to buy ivory of any age...although not to own so if you moved there owning family pieces or something it’s ok.  I have a couple small ivory roses that were my grandmother’s and a pendant that is antique that I bought.  I say elephant ivory because there is also mammoth ivory, which I own, that falls into a weird area of being colored with the all ivory is bad brush even though it’s from an extinct animal and yet is legal to sell unless your state banned all ivory.  Native Alaskans carve it as a business, which is where mine came from.  My avatar is my elephant carved of mammoth ivory based on a pendant in a book I became obsessed with as a kid. Not sure where you live, but Britain is soon to ban all buying and selling of any ivory hoping to make it worthless to stop poaching...
> 
> Both are tricky because you have to know your state’s laws, know you aren’t buying modern pieces using newly killed animals vs antiques made before bans, and know you aren’t paying the price of real and buying faux as both substances have always had look a likes (tortoise objects were faked with celluloid, bakelite and horn back in the day, now with plastic) (ivory mimics are bone, tauga nut and celluoid).


Thank you so much for such great information.
I fell so madly in love with your mourning necklace that now I’m on the hunt!!!
The craftsmanship is just gorgeous and I love the substantial-ness of it as well as the gorgeous tortoise shell.
Thank you again!
❤️


----------



## LanaA

David Morris daisy ring


----------



## aerinha

Victorian Scottish agate orb locket


----------



## ZaneetaS

aerinha said:


> Victorian Scottish agate orb locket
> View attachment 4543388
> 
> 
> View attachment 4543387



Beautiful!


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

I am at office. 
Purple dress with floral prints. 
A gold chain paired with pearl gold earring and 
a band ring (wedding ring).


----------



## Hurrem1001

eckw said:


> So in love with my new padparadscha sapphire paired with two gold stacking rings.
> 
> View attachment 4537035


Your stack rings and sapphire ring are beautiful!


----------



## Hurrem1001

My diamond necklace, my sapphire and diamond ring, my stack rings, my diamond bracelet, and my two tone hoops.


----------



## Hurrem1001

LanaA said:


> David Morris daisy ring



That is lovely.


----------



## sophiaberry

My daily jewelry! 

-Mejuri 14kt gold hoops

-Tiffany and Co microlink hardwear bracelet
-Skelton Jewelry (local jeweler in PGH) concrete cuff with a tiny diamond!
-Tiffany and Co Atlas bangle

-birthday gift: sapphire and diamond ring
-Tiffany and Co hardwear ball ring
-Tiffany and Co Atlas ring
-Cartier love wedding band

-Tiffany and Co yellow gold dbty
-Tiffany and Co yellow gold mini smile
-Potada Chen necklace! 

It’s a ton—my boyfriend calls me a crow


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing my new Tiffany RTT medium heart in gold on a 20” chain.


----------



## sophiaberry

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my new Tiffany RTT medium heart in gold on a 20” chain.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

sophiaberry said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you! I love it!


----------



## ZaneetaS

zibeline91 said:


> My lovely Cartier Panther ring ! Love it so much !!!!
> Also my wedding band...


I keep coming back to this. I absolutely love that ring, I really hope to own one some day. Beautiful


----------



## zibeline91

ZaneetaS said:


> I keep coming back to this. I absolutely love that ring, I really hope to own one some day. Beautiful


I wish it for you ! 
It’s perfect for an everyday jewel.


----------



## Tatti_

Much blue today.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Mappin and Webb Empress diamond earrings in 18k YG, pink sapphire and diamond three stone ring in 18k YG, half carat diamond eternity band in 18k YG and Cartier Love cuff in YG.

Having a pink day today so also wearing my Tag Aquaracer with pink MOP face, diamond bezel and diamond markers.


----------



## Cams

Georg jenssen Grape ring and Savanah bangle.


----------



## JeanGranger




----------



## efleon

My Dior Viii Montaigne automatic watch, Tiffany Ziegfeld 10-row pearl bracelet and 2.65 yellow cushion-cut diamond ring with yellow pear side stones.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Not much can top FREE gelato!!  Friend got me gelato (JP inside Aria in Vegas) for my birthday : )

H enameled watch
LV bracelet (excellent as buffer)
Vintage bracelet

Happy Humpday!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

GeorginaLavender said:


> Not much can top FREE gelato!!  Friend got me gelato (JP inside Aria in Vegas) for my birthday : )
> 
> H enameled watch
> LV bracelet (excellent as buffer)
> Vintage bracelet
> 
> Happy Humpday!!


Happy Hump Day GL! Free gelato 
Have you tried Bellagio's gelato?


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> Happy Hump Day GL! Free gelato
> Have you tried Bellagio's gelato?


Hi ATB&S,  if you’re talking about the gelato next to the world’s largest chocolate fountain, then I think we are talking about the same place.  JP is inside both Aria and Bellagio, and I’ve gotten gelato at both.

To stay on topic, here’s another jewelry pic:

pearl necklace from Saks, Initials necklace from Logan Hollowell, and custom pet portrait necklace from Etsy.


----------



## Addicted to bags

GeorginaLavender said:


> Hi ATB&S,  if you’re talking about the gelato next to the world’s largest chocolate fountain, then I think we are talking about the same place.  JP is inside both Aria and Bellagio, and I’ve gotten gelato at both.
> 
> To stay on topic, here’s another jewelry pic:
> 
> pearl necklace from Saks, Initials necklace from Logan Hollowell, and custom pet portrait necklace from Etsy.


 the Burrito necklace! I may need one for Noodle.


----------



## Sallyscience

My new David Yurman Novella ring.  Best birthday gift ever! I can't stop admiring it, the color of the stone is STUNNING.  I'm so happy. 
That whole collection is gorgeous, I hope they do some more pieces with silver (so I can afford to buy more haha!)


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

„Can‘t start a fire without a spark.“ 








Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## skyqueen

So...you know when you have too much jewelry you forget what you own. I'm getting a new battery/cleaning for my Cartier watch so I have to wear my Tag watch. Haven't worn it in 3 years. I have jewelry all over the house...the good stuff in a safe. While looking for the Tag I found these diamond hoops. Forgot I even owned them. Better yet...I like them!


----------



## amateurjeweler

What I wore today: Torque necklace, Royal Cord band, and Cable Cuff.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Working today so try not to wear more than 3-4 pieces: Kiki McDonough pearl drop/diamond huggie earrings in 18k YG, 0.75 ttcw diamond eternity ring in 18k WG and Cartier Trinity ring (small model).


----------



## essiedub

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> „Can‘t start a fire without a spark.“
> 
> View attachment 4568761
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568760
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Wow! Is that a fire opal or orange sapphire? Or?


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

essiedub said:


> Wow! Is that a fire opal or orange sapphire? Or?



I'm sorry, I have no idea. It's a really old family heirloom, that found its way to me. Anyone I could ask about it's origins has passed. I will show it to one of my jeweler/goldsmith buddies, maybe they can say something about the stone(s). (Never bothered to have it appraised.) I just liked it, and kept it over a long time.

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## essiedub

the_black_tie_diyer said:


> I'm sorry, I have no idea. It's a really old family heirloom, that found its way to me. Anyone I could ask about it's origins has passed. I will show it to one of my jeweler/goldsmith buddies, maybe they can say something about the stone(s). (Never bothered to have it appraised.) I just liked it, and kept it over a long time.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Oliver


Is is orange or red? I suspect it is a sapphire. It could be a ruby (which is a red sapphire) if not  too orange.   Let us know when you find out. It’s lovely! Was it always a tack? Or possibly an earring?


----------



## the_black_tie_diyer

essiedub said:


> Is is orange or red? I suspect it is a sapphire. It could be a ruby (which is a red sapphire) if not  too orange.   Let us know when you find out. It’s lovely! Was it always a tack? Or possibly an earring?



Thank you very much! It's a dark/deep red, definitely not orange. The way it's made (one piece) I'm inclined to say it was always a tack. 

I will have it checked out next time we meet up, and report back. 

Again, thank you! 

Kind regards,
Oliver


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Kiki McDonough Domino (blue topaz on gold disc)/diamond huggie earrings, 0.75 ttcw diamond eternity ring in 18k WG, Cartier Trinity ring (small model) and Cartier Love cuff in YG.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Duplicate post.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Georg Jensen citrine drop earrings in 18k YG, 0.75 ttcw diamond eternity ring in 18k WG, Cartier Trinity ring (small model) and Cartier Love cuff in YG.


----------



## chessmont

Cams said:


> Georg jenssen Grape ring and Savanah bangle.



Every time I see some, I know I Love Georg Jensen!  Is it super pricey?Just a range, not necessarily your item,  everyone who has one.


----------



## Cams

chessmont said:


> Every time I see some, I know I Love Georg Jensen!  Is it super pricey?Just a range, not necessarily your item,  everyone who has one.


Thank you. What I am wearing is silver so is not that much for example the ring is about 750 and the bangle 525 Australian dollars as I am here however there are priced that are about 10k if in gold and diamonds I love their work. Só different too. You should check their website it’s really beautiful.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

chessmont said:


> Every time I see some, I know I Love Georg Jensen!  Is it super pricey?Just a range, not necessarily your item,  everyone who has one.



I only have the citrine earrings (would love more!) and from memory they were £650ish. They are so beautifully made. I would love the blue topaz drops in 18k white gold.


----------



## merekat703

David yurman


----------



## cdtracing

Pearls!


----------



## skyqueen

Got my Cartier Roadster back...new battery and cleaned/buffed! Love this watch


----------



## cdtracing

skyqueen said:


> Got my Cartier Roadster back...new battery and cleaned/buffed! Love this watch
> View attachment 4573648


I love that watch, SQ!!  What size is it?


----------



## jess236

Jennifer Meyer yellow gold wishbone necklace


----------



## skyqueen

cdtracing said:


> I love that watch, SQ!!  What size is it?


I think 34X36...good size. I can actually read the time


----------



## J.A.N.




----------



## skyqueen

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 4575506


Your bracelet


----------



## cdtracing

Tahitian & WSS pearl ombré strands.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

I went to the theatre last night. 
Tiffany Co Marrakech earrings
With a sterling silver antique Berber bracelet from Marrakech (there were only two, and now im bummed I didn't get the other one)
Tiffany Co Lovebugs Amethyst


----------



## Sallyscience

Judith Ripka silver charm bracelet w/amethyst (bday gift from mom!), and my Judith Ripka stacking rings (14K with amethyst and blue topaz, also gifts from mom). And, my DY Novella ring from my last post.


----------



## Mitzy

I met with my new boss today to prepare for starting my new job on the 12th. It's a non-profit agency so I went easy and only wore a simple pair of hoop earrings, a pair of Martha Rotten studs, my wedding rings and a David Yurman bracelet. I hesitated about the bracelet even. When we talked about the dress code, she reached across and sort of patted my bracelet and said, "It's business casual, but don't worry, I am always overdressed, too." (I'm the grant writer so overdressing a little is probably okay?) Lol, not sure what to think.


----------



## GoStanford

Mitzy said:


> I met with my new boss today to prepare for starting my new job on the 12th. It's a non-profit agency so I went easy and only wore a simple pair of hoop earrings, a pair of Martha Rotten studs, my wedding rings and a David Yurman bracelet. I hesitated about the bracelet even. When we talked about the dress code, she reached across and sort of patted my bracelet and said, "It's business casual, but don't worry, I am always overdressed, too." (I'm the grant writer so overdressing a little is probably okay?) Lol, not sure what to think.


I don't know about your workplace beyond what you've written, but in my opinion, it wasn't appropriate for her to reach over and pat your bracelet and make that comment.  It's subject to interpretation, but to me, business casual means that accessories are appropriate, and you were not wearing anything excessively flashy.  In fact, as the grant writer, you have wonderful skills and creativity to bring to the table, and I think your boss should value that and support some personal expression in the workplace through fashion/attire!

Again, this is all my opinion without any additional context.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cartier Love in YG stacked with Tiffany Pearls by the Yard bracelet in YG.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Recently purchased this Rose Gold diamond snowflake/starburst or fireworks as described by a fellow tpf'er. Like the look stacked with the DBTY necklace.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Addicted to bags said:


> Recently purchased this Rose Gold diamond snowflake/starburst or fireworks as described by a fellow tpf'er. Like the look stacked with the DBTY necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4584165
> View attachment 4584166



Yay[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]!!!  I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ it!!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

GeorginaLavender said:


> Yay[emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]!!!  I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ it!!!


Thanks GL


----------



## aerinha

Mitzy said:


> I met with my new boss today to prepare for starting my new job on the 12th. It's a non-profit agency so I went easy and only wore a simple pair of hoop earrings, a pair of Martha Rotten studs, my wedding rings and a David Yurman bracelet. I hesitated about the bracelet even. When we talked about the dress code, she reached across and sort of patted my bracelet and said, "It's business casual, but don't worry, I am always overdressed, too." (I'm the grant writer so overdressing a little is probably okay?) Lol, not sure what to think.



just a thought, but could she have meant it as a hand pat and touched the bracelet by accident?


----------



## BoulevardHauss

aerinha said:


> Victorian tortoiseshell mourning necklace with locket
> View attachment 4537980
> View attachment 4537981


waooohhh love this where did you get this so cool


----------



## BoulevardHauss

aerinha said:


> It is real tortoiseshell and is legal to buy and sell in the US because it’s an antique.  I don’t know if it could be shipped out of the country.  New tortoiseshell from a turtle is illegal to buy or sell.  Tortoise was super popular for the second year of mourning in Victorian times when all black all day was allowed to be relieved by brown lol.  They made grief into a hobby.  I have a cuff bracelet that I got in England and another locket on a tortoise watch chain that I found at an estate sale in need of tlc (baby oil perked it up).
> 
> Buying elephant ivory depends on what state you live in.  In all, new elephant ivory is rightly banned.  In most, antique ivory is legal to buy and sell, but in some like CA and NY it is illegal to buy ivory of any age...although not to own so if you moved there owning family pieces or something it’s ok.  I have a couple small ivory roses that were my grandmother’s and a pendant that is antique that I bought.  I say elephant ivory because there is also mammoth ivory, which I own, that falls into a weird area of being colored with the all ivory is bad brush even though it’s from an extinct animal and yet is legal to sell unless your state banned all ivory.  Native Alaskans carve it as a business, which is where mine came from.  My avatar is my elephant carved of mammoth ivory based on a pendant in a book I became obsessed with as a kid. Not sure where you live, but Britain is soon to ban all buying and selling of any ivory hoping to make it worthless to stop poaching...
> 
> Both are tricky because you have to know your state’s laws, know you aren’t buying modern pieces using newly killed animals vs antiques made before bans, and know you aren’t paying the price of real and buying faux as both substances have always had look a likes (tortoise objects were faked with celluloid, bakelite and horn back in the day, now with plastic) (ivory mimics are bone, tauga nut and celluoid).


just saw this lol sorry 

love your taste in antique jewelry i would love an antique color diamond but was not able to find any

must go to these estate sales in UK! sounds so cool omg tortoise and ivory tiger and polar skin are all on my list !!!


----------



## J.A.N.

New Gucci ring for me love the design it’s a mans ring though. So might not be to everyone’s taste.


----------



## cdtracing

WSS & GSS, Edison pearl & Octopus statement necklace with GSS earrings.


----------



## J.A.N.

New watch


----------



## Addicted to bags

cdtracing said:


> WSS & GSS, Edison pearl & Octopus statement necklace with GSS earrings.
> View attachment 4587864


What a cool centerpiece cdtracing!


----------



## cdtracing

Addicted to bags said:


> What a cool centerpiece cdtracing!


Thank you, Addicted to bags.  It's a custom piece I had a jeweler friend make for me.  I spent almost a year collecting the pears & sent them to her so she could make my vision come true.  She did the casting of the large octopus & the 2 small octopus that she used as the clasp in the back.  She did a wonderful job & this is truly a special piece.


----------



## Addicted to bags

cdtracing said:


> Thank you, Addicted to bags.  It's a custom piece I had a jeweler friend make for me.  I spent almost a year collecting the pears & sent them to her so she could make my vision come true.  She did the casting of the large octopus & the 2 small octopus that she used as the clasp in the back.  She did a wonderful job & this is truly a special piece.


Wow, that makes it extra special then!


----------



## immijenheap

Had a little photoshoot


----------



## whateve

immijenheap said:


> Had a little photoshoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4593867
> View attachment 4593868


Pretty!


----------



## aerinha

Supposedly antique sterling owl on a reproduction swivel hook necklace


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Today I wear my Hermes collier de chien and clicclac with Bvlgari B.zero ring:


----------



## Fancypantsbags

My dainty and oh so beautiful bracelet from Anne Sisteron and diamond hoops also from Anne Sisteron. Love her pieces!! Just ordered some more


----------



## LadyFabuluxe

Tiffany T and Dior Rose des Vents


----------



## Addicted to bags

Picked up a little 18k WG diamond star necklace last Saturday. I always like to layer my necklaces.


----------



## Addicted to bags

I wear these diamond earrings everyday. Even to the gym. Why not, gives me better cost per wear numbers


----------



## LanaA

Wearing my gold bangle while working,


----------



## loves

Rings, Cartier and Gucci


----------



## saligator

Addicted to bags said:


> Picked up a little 18k WG diamond star necklace last Saturday. I always like to layer my necklaces.
> 
> View attachment 4601562
> View attachment 4601564


I love this! Would you mind sharing who made your star? Thanks!


----------



## yantiadi

Cavalier Girl said:


> I thought it would be fun to see what jewelry we wear each day.  I'm interested to see if we mostly stick to the same things, or do we mix it up.  I take it by spells.  Some weeks, I wear something different almost every day, and some weeks I wear the same thing day after day.....boring and lazy!
> 
> Today, I'm wearing jeans, a blue and white French sailor t-shirt with VCA turquoise 20 motif vintage, turquoise Ippolita hoop earrings, tgm Cape Cod Hermes watch, and ER w/eternity band.
> 
> How about you???


 It's interesting to know what people are wearing. Today I'm wearing:
- yellow gold studs I never take off
- rose gold bracelet I never take off
- rose gold engagement ring I never take off
- rose gold necklace with an alphabet and coin pendant (I change necklace every now and then)
- dainty yellow gold ring in my left middle finger.
- another yellow gold ring in my right Ring finger.
I change my rings a lot to suit the occasion; mostly between staying home and going to work. At home I just wear solid gold pieces as I do stuff around the house often as ones with stones are prone to damage.


----------



## Addicted to bags

saligator said:


> I love this! Would you mind sharing who made your star? Thanks!


My local jeweler who I have worked with for a very long time made this. It's inspired from Chanel's Comète collection. I asked him to put the longer bail on it.

https://www.chanel.com/us/fine-jewelry/p/J2709/comete-necklace/


----------



## saligator

Addicted to bags said:


> My local jeweler who I have worked with for a very long time made this. It's inspired from Chanel's Comète collection. I asked him to put the longer bail on it.
> 
> https://www.chanel.com/us/fine-jewelry/p/J2709/comete-necklace/


Thanks! It's lovely.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I’m wearing:

Mappin and Webb Empress diamond earrings in 18k YG (approx 0.37 ttcw)
Seven stone diamond band in 18k WG (0.75ttcw)
Tag Aquaracer watch in stainless steel with pink MOP face, diamond bezel and diamond markers
Cartier Love cuff in YG
Pink sapphire and diamond three stone ring in 18k YG (0.40 ttcw diamonds)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Today I am wearing these 2 bracelets.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Same old, same old, lol! My everyday favourites. My gold hoop earrings, my gold curb chains, my watch and bracelets, and my stack rings on finger and thumb, plus one extra: my diamond eternity band on my right hand. Last two pics in next post, as it wouldn’t load.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Last two:


----------



## Onebagtoomany

So excited - I collected my new to me Cartier Love diamond cuff in WG today! Wearing it stacked with my existing YG Love cuff. Also 18k YG 25mm hoop earrings (unbranded).


----------



## nycgirl79

Fun thread!
I’ve been keeping it simple lately with my engagement ring & a tiny diamond band (having work done on my regular band), and layering my DBTY-style necklaces.


----------



## J.A.N.

Can’t believe how many bracelets I’ve gone through over the years. From designer to non designer always looking for durability. Another new bracelet something completely different to what I’m used to but was drawn to this one instantly hopefully this one will last me a bit longer as the other one has sadly broken beautiful as it was it wasn’t durable enough. 
This is a 10ct Peridot Tennis Bracelet gold plated on hallmarked sterling silver.


----------



## J.A.N.

One more gorgeous piece is on its way 
Cartier love ring in rose gold. Can’t wait.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> So excited - I collected my new to me Cartier Love diamond cuff in WG today! Wearing it stacked with my existing YG Love cuff. Also 18k YG 25mm hoop earrings (unbranded).



OBTM you have inspired me to buy a Cartier ring and I love the way these bangle look on you  so cool


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> OBTM you have inspired me to buy a Cartier ring and I love the way these bangle look on you  so cool



Thanks! I’m thinking of adding a small JUC bracelet in yellow gold for my 40th in March, either that or a small Love to add to my stack. You must be so excited about your ring - it’s beautiful! Cartier rose gold is so pretty!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks! I’m thinking of adding a small JUC bracelet in yellow gold for my 40th in March, either that or a small Love to add to my stack. You must be so excited about your ring - it’s beautiful! Cartier rose gold is so pretty!



Wow that sounds great. 
Thanks it certainly is. I’ve had a Chopard, Gucci and a Hermes ring prev all in 18k but nothing beats the look of Cartier its such a luxury. In ex cond in size T/U. It’s ab gorgeous. Ab thrilled with it.


----------



## J.A.N.

My hands today


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Experimenting with stacking today - Cartier Love cuffs in YG and WG with diamond and 3.30 ttcw tennis bracelet in 18k WG. I’m not really much of a stacker, I think the cuffs might look better worn separately! I feel bad as I always wanted a tennis bracelet but hardly ever wear it.


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ I love the tennis bracelet with the WG love bracket. So pretty!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

meluvs2shop said:


> ^ I love the tennis bracelet with the WG love bracket. So pretty!



Thank-you! I should wear it more!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Experimenting with stacking today - Cartier Love cuffs in YG and WG with diamond and 3.30 ttcw tennis bracelet in 18k WG. I’m not really much of a stacker, I think the cuffs might look better worn separately! I feel bad as I always wanted a tennis bracelet but hardly ever wear it.


I agree with you. 
That tennis bracelet is tdf.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Today's bracelets: A Tiffany T-Square and a small diamond bangle in different lighting.


----------



## J.A.N.

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bracelets: A Tiffany T-Square and a small diamond bangle in different lighting.
> 
> View attachment 4612977
> View attachment 4612982


OMG this is stunning


----------



## Addicted to bags

J.A.N. said:


> OMG this is stunning


Thank you J.A.N.! 
One of the things I really like about this bracelet is that it's hinged so easy to put on and take off


----------



## meluvs2shop

Addicted to bags said:


> Today's bracelets: A Tiffany T-Square and a small diamond bangle in different lighting.
> 
> View attachment 4612977
> View attachment 4612982


Wow!


----------



## Addicted to bags

meluvs2shop said:


> Wow!


Thank you meluvs2shop


----------



## J.A.N.

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you J.A.N.!
> One of the things I really like about this bracelet is that it's hinged so easy to put on and take off [/QUOTE





Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you J.A.N.!
> One of the things I really like about this bracelet is that it's hinged so easy to put on and take off


My pleasure xxx
Such a bold, clean good looking piece I love this. My fav of all that I’ve seen on this thread so far. I want one. Too exp even for me lol


----------



## Addicted to bags

J.A.N. said:


> My pleasure xxx
> Such a bold, clean good looking piece I love this. My fav of all that I’ve seen on this thread so far. I want one. Too exp even for me lol


How about trying one without the diamonds?


----------



## J.A.N.

Addicted to bags said:


> How about trying one without the diamonds?


I have been looking on the website The silver option is also an alternative but have spent so much this month. So am on a ban at present.


----------



## Addicted to bags

J.A.N. said:


> I have been looking on the website The silver option is also an alternative but have spent so much this month. So am on a ban at present.


Oh I hear you! I keep escaping Ban Island for brief trips. I may get a jailer soon


----------



## J.A.N.

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh I hear you! I keep escaping Ban Island for brief trips. I may get a jailer soon


So true and so funny xxx


----------



## WinterBlossom89

Chopard earring is in onyx.
Yay or Nay?


----------



## Canturi lover

WinterBlossom89 said:


> Chopard earring is in onyx.
> Yay or Nay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4616123


Can’t really see it with your hair down. Would you like another colour in the heart?


----------



## J.A.N.

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh I hear you! I keep escaping Ban Island for brief trips. I may get a jailer soon [/QUOTE
> 
> I’ve seen this beauty this will match my ring perfectly. It’s in yellow gold. The last four serial numbers the 1st digit is 5 on the bangle and 6 on the certificate is this normal?


 or is it a genuine mistake made when writing it down?


----------



## J.A.N.

J.A.N. said:


> or is it a genuine mistake made when writing it down?


The seller will be going into Cartier to rectify so hopefully a new cert. Great can’t wait to own this.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing these beauties today which my mum had made to wear to my wedding a few years ago and gifted to me recently - sapphire and diamond cluster earrings in 18k white gold. I’m not sure of the carat sizes but they have very good ear coverage. The light is terrible here today but the sapphires are a really lovely blue and diamonds bright and sparkly in real life.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Also wearing this vintage sapphire and diamond ring in 18k white gold inherited from my grandmother. The diamonds are very bright in person (terrible lighting here) but the sapphire is a bit dark. I love the design of the ring so may look into replacing just the centre stone at some point and using the sand diamonds and design to build a new ring.


----------



## J.A.N.

Here’s my earrings I recently bought


----------



## Pevi

My new diamond cluster earrings. Sorry for the bad photo, my ears look weird


----------



## Pevi

Better picture


----------



## cafecreme15

LadyFabuluxe said:


> Tiffany T and Dior Rose des Vents


Beautiful! Do you find that the Rose des Vents motif flips around a lot?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Wearing my new Tiffany Love Bug in rose gold, Jazz Pendant and Diamond Studs- plus e-ring/wedding band and Love Bracelet


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today:

Georg Jensen citrine drop earrings in 18k YG
0.75 ttcw seven stone diamond band in 18k WG
Cartier Love cuff with a diamond in WG
Tag Heuer Aquaracer with pink MOP dial, diamond bezel and diamond markers
Cartier Trinity ring (small)


----------



## jordan52725

I am wearing weight loss crystals jewelry here and This is one of the best jewelry.


----------



## Pevi

Small stud earrings in yellow gold with three tiny diamonds, diamond pendant, two yellow gold bracelets and my mom’s Christmas present for me: a rainbow sterling silver tennis bracelet.


----------



## J.A.N.

It’s finally arrived with the correct cert and it’s ab gorgeous.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> It’s finally arrived with the correct cert and it’s ab gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624859



Gorgeous!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I just bought these beauties from my local jeweller - bezel-set diamond studs in 18k white gold. SI clarity/H colour and very sparkly. They are 0.60 ttcw but were comparable in size to a pair of claw-set 1 carat studs that I looked at alongside them, thanks to the setting. I used to have a pair of traditional diamond studs that were 1.60 ttcw but sold them, so these are a good replacement for everyday use and a bit more my style.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Gorgeous!


You are my inspiration xxx  to get one OBTM as they looked so fab on you I immediately thought I want one lol


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> You are my inspiration xxx  to get one OBTM as they looked so fab on you I immediately thought I want one lol



Thanks JAN, I actually had a YG one years ago and stupidly sold it, I regretted it and then bought one again earlier this year and more recently added the WG/diamond one. I love the look of the full bracelet too but like to remove my jewellery, plus these days it can be dangerous to wear such obviously branded items in certain areas. Your cuff looks fab on you - you must be thrilled with it!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

A photo in better lighting of my new diamond studs - am so happy with them!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tiffany Mini Bow Earrings in 18k yellow gold and RTT Rose Gold/ Sterling Butterfly


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks JAN, I actually had a YG one years ago and stupidly sold it, I regretted it and then bought one again earlier this year and more recently added the WG/diamond one. I love the look of the full bracelet too but like to remove my jewellery, plus these days it can be dangerous to wear such obviously branded items in certain areas. Your cuff looks fab on you - you must be thrilled with it!


My pleasure xxx
Sellers regret is such a bad thing.
I’m so happy it’s so lovely simple and chic and yes I also like to remove my jewellery so went for the cuff instead of the full size.
Yes over the moon. It’s a little bigger size 21 but not so that it will fall off and I don’t like it too tight on the wrist.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> My pleasure xxx
> Sellers regret is such a bad thing.
> I’m so happy it’s so lovely simple and chic and yes I also like to remove my jewellery so went for the cuff instead of the full size.
> Yes over the moon. It’s a little bigger size 21 but not so that it will fall off and I don’t like it too tight on the wrist.



It certainly is! In hindsight I am glad I did sell the original cuff though as it was a 17 and too snug a fit, whereas both my current Loves are an 18 and really comfortable to wear.


----------



## Tempo

Rolex Day-Date YG, Tennis bracelet YG, 2 x Love bracelet YG, 2,5ct YG solitaire ring


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today:

0.60 ttcw bezel-set diamond studs in 18k white gold
Cartier Love cuff in WG/diamond
Tag Aquaracer with pink MOP dial, diamond bezel and diamond markers
0.75 ttcw diamond seven stone ring in 18k white gold
Aquamarine and diamond ring in 18k white gold - present from DH last year


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> It certainly is! In hindsight I am glad I did sell the original cuff though as it was a 17 and too snug a fit, whereas both my current Loves are an 18 and really comfortable to wear.



That’s good to hear.
I can wear it loose on the wrist but can conveniently push it up my arm or take it off when if I’m doing something so it won’t knock on things which is so handy for me.
The cuff is so understated and not as popular as the bangle but is so much better imo as I have heard some horror stories which scared me off. Screws over time will become loose depending on how many times u take it off which I would do.
Such a nightmare on EBay to get it though but def worth it the seller imo  knew the digit was incorrect on the cert and became a bit funny when I noticed and then she had to get it corrected which for me a bargain as always. When it says Sold as seen, makes u think and there’s always something up, but I double checked everting you the last tiny detail. The seller telling me I had no right as she was the owner etc. As a buyer I habe every right to ensure authenticity and if it were vice versa I would be so understanding and she def wasn’t.


Onebagtoomany said:


> Today:
> 
> 0.60 ttcw bezel-set diamond studs in 18k white gold
> Cartier Love cuff in WG/diamond
> Tag Aquaracer with pink MOP dial, diamond bezel and diamond markers
> 0.75 ttcw diamond seven stone ring in 18k white gold
> Aquamarine and diamond ring in 18k white gold - present from DH last year



I I like your taste OBTM and I love your aquamarine ring its beautiful. I’ve always wanted one believe it or not and have ordered two others diamond and an iolite ring and may consider something like this if don’t like them when they arrive.  I had a beautiful large cluster of aquamarine and have regretted it going ever since.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> That’s good to hear.
> I can wear it loose on the wrist but can conveniently push it up my arm or take it off when if I’m doing something so it won’t knock on things which is so handy for me.
> The cuff is so understated and not as popular as the bangle but is so much better imo as I have heard some horror stories which scared me off. Screws over time will become loose depending on how many times u take it off which I would do.
> Such a nightmare on EBay to get it though but def worth it the seller imo  knew the digit was incorrect on the cert and became a bit funny when I noticed and then she had to get it corrected which for me a bargain as always. When it says Sold as seen, makes u think and there’s always something up, but I double checked everting you the last tiny detail. The seller telling me I had no right as she was the owner etc. As a buyer I habe every right to ensure authenticity and if it were vice versa I would be so understanding and she def wasn’t.
> 
> 
> I I like your taste OBTM and I love your aquamarine ring its beautiful. I’ve always wanted one believe it or not and have ordered two others diamond and an iolite ring and may consider something like this if don’t like them when they arrive.  I had a beautiful large cluster of aquamarine and have regretted it going ever since.



Thanks JAN, DH bought the aquamarine ring as a gift a while back. It is my birthstone and I absolutely love the stone itself but not so keen on the setting or side stones. I made a mistake above, it is actually set in platinum and not 18k WG. I generally prefer yellow gold but like the icy blue of the aquamarine in white metal. When funds allow I might have it reset with better side stones.


----------



## Tempo

Rolex Daytona two tone, Piaget Possession ring YG, Love bracelet pave YG


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks JAN, DH bought the aquamarine ring as a gift a while back. It is my birthstone and I absolutely love the stone itself but not so keen on the setting or side stones. I made a mistake above, it is actually set in platinum and not 18k WG. I generally prefer yellow gold but like the icy blue of the aquamarine in white metal. When funds allow I might have it reset with better side stones.


Aquamarine def looks better in all white metals shows off the colour more. Platinum is very special.
 I prefer the solitaire statement larger stones like yours but without the side stones.
Ive cancelled the iolite ring and gone for an Emerald 18ct Rose Gold ring to choose along with the diamond.


----------



## skyqueen

My New Year's resolution is to wear more of my own jewelry. Haven't worn this diamond lariat necklace for awhile. Time to recycle!


----------



## Canturi lover

skyqueen said:


> My New Year's resolution is to wear more of my own jewelry. Haven't worn this diamond lariat necklace for awhile. Time to recycle!
> View attachment 4628679


This is beautiful skyqueen. ❤️


----------



## Tempo

YG Love 10 diamonds, YG Love pave, YG diamond bracelet, YG half-memory ring


----------



## missie1

Tempo said:


> YG Love 10 diamonds, YG Love pave, YG diamond bracelet, YG half-memory ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4630905


Your jewelry collection  is amazing.  I’m loving your different combos


----------



## Luvbling

missie1 said:


> Your jewelry collection  is amazing.  I’m loving your different combos





Tempo said:


> YG Love 10 diamonds, YG Love pave, YG diamond bracelet, YG half-memory ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4630905


Love your jewelry, would you mind sharing any info on your 10 diamond bracelet.


----------



## Tempo

missie1 said:


> Your jewelry collection  is amazing.  I’m loving your different combos


Thank you so much! I really enjoy to vary my combos. I am afraid I am somehow a bling addict. Very easy to find additions I like. Cannot withstand to buy opportunities coming along. I will never be able to fullfill my wishlist. Just growing my collection and spending hubbies money! lol


----------



## missie1

Tempo said:


> Thank you so much! I really enjoy to vary my combos. I am afraid I am somehow a bling addict. Very easy to find additions I like. Cannot withstand to buy opportunities coming along. I will never be able to fullfill my wishlist. Just growing my collection and spending hubbies money! lol


Your variations are so luxe and effortless chic.  The arm is so addictive and one never finishes building their collection.   I can’t wait to see the new items you add.


----------



## pureplatinum

Tennis bracelet and part-bangle part-chain with Santos today for me


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Caught some lovely light today with my pink sapphire and diamond three stone ring in 18k yellow gold!


----------



## pureplatinum

Tiffany interlocking necklace and small diamond ID bracelet with santos octagon watch


----------



## Sferics




----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

I recently bought this amazing garnet gemstone ring online and I am just lovin' it. please share your thoughts on it.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond studs in 18k WG, Cartier Love cuff in WG/diamond and Cartier Trinity ring today (and a yummy latte in the background!). I don’t normally wear the WG cuff on its own but am wearing grey/blue and love the look of white metal with these colours.


----------



## pureplatinum

White metal stack for me today


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Soooo excited - bought this beauty today preowned but in mint condition! 1.19 carat royal blue Ceylon sapphire with 0.53 ttcw diamonds in an 18k white gold setting. The sapphire is eye clean and the diamonds VS clarity/I colour. It needs to be resized so will take a week to arrive, can’t wait!!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Onebagtoomany said:


> Soooo excited - bought this beauty today preowned but in mint condition! 1.19 carat royal blue Ceylon sapphire with 0.53 ttcw diamonds in an 18k white gold setting. The sapphire is eye clean and the diamonds VS clarity/I colour. It needs to be resized so will take a week to arrive, can’t wait!!!


Absolutely gorgeous!  I wish you well to wear it!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cool Breeze said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!  I wish you well to wear it!



Thank you!


----------



## nycgirl79

Onebagtoomany said:


> Soooo excited - bought this beauty today preowned but in mint condition! 1.19 carat royal blue Ceylon sapphire with 0.53 ttcw diamonds in an 18k white gold setting. The sapphire is eye clean and the diamonds VS clarity/I colour. It needs to be resized so will take a week to arrive, can’t wait!!!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

nycgirl79 said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thanks!


----------



## Tempo

Last day of vacation! Tanned skin makes gold shine!
	

		
			
		

		
	



YG Love bracelet, YG diamond bracelet, YG Cuban bracelet, YG Piaget possession ring


----------



## Cams

Georg jensen Dew Drop necklace
Georg Jensen Torun bangle wIth Yellow Gold Tips
Georg jensen fusion Rings
Rolex watch
Wedding ring and engagement


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Matchy with my top today!


----------



## mewt

2 years ago I saw an adorable diamond butterfly necklace and passed it by, when I decided to buy it less than a week later it had sold! That was "the one that got away", as apparently it was a one-off and the store would not remake it.

I'd been searching for something similar ever since, but nothing came close (too big, too detailed and creepy, too abstract and not butterfly-like enough, wing-shape looks like bowtie or flower instead, hanging by 1 wing instead of both, using a bunch of tiny diamonds instead of a few well-placed ones, etc). So when I finally saw this on ebay, I jumped!

It just arrived and in person it is even better than I'd expected. It's exactly the shape and size of the one I fell for, and the butterfly is so cute! The chain length is super short (just under 14.5") so it always peeks over my shirt. I am so happy with this purchase.


----------



## jtc103

skyqueen said:


> My New Year's resolution is to wear more of my own jewelry. Haven't worn this diamond lariat necklace for awhile. Time to recycle!
> View attachment 4628679



Love lariat necklaces!  I need to find me some pretty ones like yours!


----------



## jtc103

Wearing diamond stud earrings and diamond solitaire pendant with my bracelet stacks, pink gemstone ring to match my sweater, and engagement/wedding set on the other hand with Burberry watch.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Soooo excited - bought this beauty today preowned but in mint condition! 1.19 carat royal blue Ceylon sapphire with 0.53 ttcw diamonds in an 18k white gold setting. The sapphire is eye clean and the diamonds VS clarity/I colour. It needs to be resized so will take a week to arrive, can’t wait!!!


This is heaven congrats xxx


----------



## J.A.N.

Ive just bought this one 9k white gold .50 princess cut diamond ring to wear under my main diamond ring and didn’t keep any of the of the other rings I ordered.


----------



## J.A.N.

Take a look at this ring and let me know what you think ?
18k White gold 5ct Emerald with .85poimts of diamonds may opt for this not sure yet.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Caught some lovely light today with my pink sapphire and diamond three stone ring in 18k yellow gold!


Another beauty


----------



## J.A.N.

Sakshi.Mathur said:


> I recently bought this amazing garnet gemstone ring online and I am just lovin' it. please share your thoughts on it.


This is a lovely ring 
I love garnet so many different varieties to choose from demantoid being my ab fav.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 4639472
> View attachment 4639473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at this ring and let me know what you think ?
> 18k White gold 5ct Emerald with .85poimts of diamonds may opt for this not sure yet.


The setting is beautiful!  The emerald, based on the pictures, doesn’t have enough “life”.  Maybe it looks different in real life however.


----------



## J.A.N.

AntiqueShopper said:


> The setting is beautiful!  The emerald, based on the pictures, doesn’t have enough “life”.  Maybe it looks different in real life however.


Thanks for your advice it does have inclusions I may look for a sapphire.


----------



## J.A.N.

I’m liking this Art Deco Design 18ct gold and diamonds it’s a 6mmx 4mm so is small but I like the colour and design. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Vote if u like if not will keep looking lol
As I’m looking to buy one more ring either Sapphire, Emerald, Aquamarine or imperial topaz. A durable stone that I can wear everyday.

The shortlist as follows;
Double flower aquamarine 
Pink sapphire flower ring 
Imperial topaz and diamond ring


----------



## J.A.N.

Which one from these two?
18ct Gold sapphire & .15 diam Ring or
9ct Gold Imperial topaz & .25 diam Ring


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Another beauty



Thanks JAN - I love sapphires, as you can see!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Which one from these two?
> 18ct Gold sapphire & .15 diam Ring or
> 9ct Gold Imperial topaz & .25 diam Ring
> View attachment 4639958
> View attachment 4639959



The blue sapphire is my favourite out of the two.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Keeping it simple with just my blue sapphire and diamond hoops in 18k white gold and Cartier Trinity ring today. Still waiting impatiently for my new sapphire ring!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks JAN - I love sapphires, as you can see!


I can’t blame you such a beautiful stone and it looks the perfect colour to me which is so hard to find did they have another one up for sale?


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> The blue sapphire is my favourite out of the two.


Thank you might for it as it’s quite nice imo and .75 sapphire the seller said.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> I can’t blame you such a beautiful stone and it looks the perfect colour to me which is so hard to find did they have another one up for sale?



Unfortunately not as it is preowned - however they had some other stunners including one with a similar sapphire but with three rows on diamonds on each side. I’ll see if I can find a photo.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Unfortunately not as it is preowned - however they had some other stunners including one with a similar sapphire but with three rows on diamonds on each side. I’ll see if I can find a photo.


Shame and thanks 
Yes please i would love to see as it might be what I’m looking for.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Shame and thanks
> Yes please i would love to see as it might be what I’m looking for.



Here we go - this is set in platinum and is £1995 (they do accept offers):


----------



## Onebagtoomany

They also have some nice aquamarine rings and a gorgeous pink sapphire in diamond halo ring, although the latter is just under £2300 so I’m not sure if that would be within your budget. I would love it if I didn’t already have my three stone and I am also saving for a Cartier purchase in the not too distant future!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> They also have some nice aquamarine rings and a gorgeous pink sapphire in diamond halo ring, although the latter is just under £2300 so I’m not sure if that would be within your budget. I would love it if I didn’t already have my three stone and I am also saving for a Cartier purchase in the not too distant future!


It’s lovely but bit too much for me your right as I’ve just bought a Cartier love cuff but thanks for the pic it’s ab gorgeous.

I’m looking for gold as I already have a halo platinum already which is i love. Which was well over 2k.

It’s def going to be sapphire or aquamarine as I love both stones but can only buy one on a strict ban and budget and it has to be my final purchase this year.


----------



## liliBuo

Onebagtoomany said:


> Here we go - this is set in platinum and is £1995 (they do accept offers):



Where is that from? Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

liliBuo said:


> Where is that from? Absolutely gorgeous!!



EBay - a jewellers called diamondsaleroom. It is stunning isn’t it!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> It’s lovely but bit too much for me your right as I’ve just bought a Cartier love cuff but thanks for the pic it’s ab gorgeous.
> 
> I’m looking for gold as I already have a halo platinum already which is i love. Which was well over 2k.
> 
> It’s def going to be sapphire or aquamarine as I love both stones but can only buy one on a strict ban and budget and it has to be my final purchase this year.



Do you prefer blue sapphire or are you open to other colours? I’ll keep an eye out. I prefer gold for almost everything but for blue gemstones like blue sapphire and aquamarine I do think they look better set in white gold or platinum.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Do you prefer blue sapphire or are you open to other colours? I’ll keep an eye out. I prefer gold for almost everything but for blue gemstones like blue sapphire and aquamarine I do think they look better set in white gold or platinum.


Thanks.
I’m still deciding on the stone and yes I agree white brings out the colour better in both of these.

Sapphire is the most likely option look at this one I love yellow on my right hand.
18k 1ct Pink sapphire is totally gorgeous 2 trilliant cuts either side.
What do u think OBTM the blue or the pink?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 4640499
> View attachment 4640500
> View attachment 4640501
> 
> Thanks.
> I’m still deciding on the stone and yes I agree white brings out the colour better in both of these.
> 
> Sapphire is the most likely option look at this one I love yellow on my right hand.
> 18k 1ct Pink sapphire is totally gorgeous 2 trilliant cuts either side.
> What do u think OBTM the blue or the pink?



Pink! It’s beautiful! I love the pink sapphire with yellow gold, the colours are so pretty together. Plus you wanted a yellow gold ring so this would be perfect!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Pink! It’s beautiful! I love the pink sapphire with yellow gold, the colours are so pretty together. Plus you wanted a yellow gold ring so this would be perfect!


Fab thanks so much for your great advice as u know I always need a little push as I can never make my mind up and your rings are all ab gorgeous. 
Its on its way he’s accepted my offer just needs to be made a little bigger only half a size can’t wait it’s def nicer than the blue ring. It’s from a decent ebay jewellery seller they have some gorgeous exp and affordable pieces. All top quality.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Caught some lovely light today with my pink sapphire and diamond three stone ring in 18k yellow gold!


Found it ab stunning what’s the specs on it?
You should wear this more often but I can’t wait to see the blue plat when it arrives.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 4640806
> 
> Found it ab stunning what’s the specs on it?
> You should wear this more often but I can’t wait to see the blue plat when it arrives.



I bought it new from my local jeweller who has some really lovely pieces. I can’t remember the carat weight of the pink sapphire (I imagine at least a carat based on the size of the stone) but the diamonds are .20 carat each. Set in 18k yellow gold.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

It’s here! And looks totally stunning even in the absolutely awful light we have here today  Will try and take some better shots later.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> It’s here! And looks totally stunning even in the absolutely awful light we have here today  Will try and take some better shots later.


Wow what a stunning ring looks gorgeous on you OBTM


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Wow what a stunning ring looks gorgeous on you OBTM



Thanks! Am thrilled with it! It is even more stunning in real life, the light here is grey today and not very flattering for either the ring or my hands which look old and dry!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks! Am thrilled with it! It is even more stunning in real life, the light here is grey today and not very flattering for either the ring or my hands which look old and dry!


Your hands looks great to me the ring is out of this world. 
I wish now I’d bought a central baby blue sapphire and plat ring instead of just a diamond and plat ring.I bought mine from Katherine’s on Facebook it’s ab gorgeous and have received so many comments from strangers  In the same halo setting I just love the halo setting and to top it all I’ve seen a matching set and earrings exactly like my ring with your eBay seller. But can’t buy it.
Keep buying OBTM I’ll live through you love love your rings.
My ring will be here tomorrow. Can’t wait.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Your hands looks great to me the ring is out of this world.
> I wish now I’d bought a central baby blue sapphire and plat ring instead of just a diamond and plat ring.I bought mine from Katherine’s on Facebook it’s ab gorgeous and have received so many comments from strangers  In the same halo setting I just love the halo setting and to top it all I’ve seen a matching set and earrings exactly like my ring with your eBay seller. But can’t buy it.
> Keep buying OBTM I’ll live through you love love your rings.
> My ring will be here tomorrow. Can’t wait.



Your ring is stunning - and because it is more neutral, being diamonds rather than coloured gemstones, you can wear it with anything! I definitely wouldn’t regret it and soon you will have your pink sapphire ring as well 

No more purchases for me, going on a ban after a trip to see my family next week via Heathrow - will be buying a Cartier JUC bracelet (SM version) or ring (normal version) with the saving at the airport.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Your ring is stunning - and because it is more neutral, being diamonds rather than coloured gemstones, you can wear it with anything! I definitely wouldn’t regret it and soon you will have your pink sapphire ring as well
> 
> No more purchases for me, going on a ban after a trip to see my family next week via Heathrow - will be buying a Cartier JUC bracelet (SM version) or ring (normal version) with the saving at the airport.



Aww thank you it’s def a bobbly dazzler it’s all VS1 diamonds 1.01cts in total made by a jewellery designer with the initials L.O. 
Very well made.

I did have a blue Ceylon sapphire heat treated with tapered baguettes but sold it. 

Sounds fab have a great time. 
Post a pic of ur JUC when you get it xxxx


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Home now and in love with my new ring! Wearing it together with my Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond and 3.30 ttcw tennis bracelet in 18k white gold


----------



## Cool Breeze

Onebagtoomany said:


> Home now and in love with my new ring! Wearing it together with my Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond and 3.30 ttcw tennis bracelet in 18k white gold


You look amazing with your beautiful new ring!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Home now and in love with my new ring! Wearing it together with my Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond and 3.30 ttcw tennis bracelet in 18k white gold



This looks perfect wow loving the tennis bracelet.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cool Breeze said:


> You look amazing with your beautiful new ring!



Thanks so much! I don’t want to take it off!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> This looks perfect wow loving the tennis bracelet.



Thanks JAN, another preowned purchase! I was really lucky to find it and you wouldn’t believe the price I bought it for (pawnbroker). It was a total bargain.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks JAN, another preowned purchase! I was really lucky to find it and you wouldn’t believe the price I bought it for (pawnbroker). It was a total bargain.



It’s so classy and goes well with the ring on it’s own, without the Cartier, less is more imo and Im def very partial to a bargain or two.


----------



## J.A.N.

It’s here and it’s a really nice quality ring. It’s a natural pink sapphire as well.
The sapphire is more darker irl. Gorgeous.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> It’s here and it’s a really nice quality ring. It’s a natural pink sapphire as well.
> The sapphire is more darker irl. Gorgeous.
> View attachment 4641993
> View attachment 4641994
> View attachment 4641996
> View attachment 4641997



It’s beautiful! Love it together with your Love ring and cuff.


----------



## J.A.N.

I’m glad I purchased it thanks to you. xxx
It looks better irl it’s a gorgeous mid pink not too dark and not too light.The warmth of the yellow gold on my skin is really flattering love it.


----------



## J.A.N.

My hands look like this and will stay like that lol no more more buying for me. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Unless I sell the asian 22k cluster and find a nice blue sapphire ring


----------



## J.A.N.

Couldn’t resist I need a blue sapphire and have found a lovely blue marquise diamond cluster ring which is also on its way. I love cluster rings.


----------



## Deleted 698298

“My hands look like this and will stay like that lol no more more buying for me.”
That’s your post from yesterday, I think you’ve got a problem girl lol 
Btw the cluster ring is really pretty


----------



## J.A.N.

Consumer2much said:


> “My hands look like this and will stay like that lol no more more buying for me.”
> That’s your post from yesterday, I think you’ve got a problem girl lol
> Btw the cluster ring is really pretty



I know I certainly do ha ha ha 
Thanks can’t wait for it to arrive xxx


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Sorry to spam the thread with more photos of my sapphire, but standing in the queue at Starbucks and caught some lovely light! Lol. Wearing with diamond studs and diamond eternity ring on my other hand in place of my wedding set.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Sorry to spam the thread with more photos of my sapphire, but standing in the queue at Starbucks and caught some lovely light! Lol. Wearing with diamond studs and diamond eternity ring on my other hand in place of my wedding set.


That quite  okay spam all you like lol
Beautiful


----------



## Sonic Peaches

VCA single onyx Alhambra necklace with VCA mother of pearl single small butterfly necklace.


----------



## bhurry

My Anna Macierri necklace


----------



## Onebagtoomany

bhurry said:


> My Anna Macierri necklace



Pretty! Is it rose gold?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

18k gold curb necklace today. It’s around 18 inches long. My mum gave it to me, it’s quite a few years old but I really like the style.


----------



## bhurry

Onebagtoomany said:


> Pretty! Is it rose gold?


It’s yellow gold but the lighting makes it look like rose gold.  Thanks.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> 18k gold curb necklace today. It’s around 18 inches long. My mum gave it to me, it’s quite a few years old but I really like the style.


Now there’s a classic essential that will never date. 
I used to have a chain and bracelet back in the day.


----------



## J.A.N.

It’s here and it’s beautiful. The blue is a lovely true blue and is even more stunning in the sunlight.


----------



## cdtracing

Just my wedding rings & pearl studs.  It's laundry day & I'm cooking a meal for my neighbor.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I’ve been wearing my Peretti Fringe Mesh and Return to Tiffany Love Bug a lot lately.


----------



## J.A.N.

Wearing just my 2ct Aquamirne cluster today


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## Onebagtoomany

Abroad seeing family and enjoying my new Cartier purchase purchased at Heathrow with the duty-free saving - JUC ring in yellow gold (regular size)


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Abroad seeing family and enjoying my new Cartier purchase purchased at Heathrow with the duty-free saving - JUC ring in yellow gold (regular size)


Stunning ring xxxx


----------



## J.A.N.

J.A.N. said:


> Wearing just my 2ct Aquamirne cluster today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4647629


Have to say another sneaky buy lol 
 I just bought this also after selling it and regretting it badly then finding two from the same seller in my size yaaay.


----------



## J.A.N.

J.A.N. said:


> Have to say another sneaky buy lol
> I just bought this also after selling it and regretting it badly then finding two from the same seller in my size yaaay.


Buying the larger one


----------



## Onebagtoomany

White metals day today - diamond bezel-set studs, sapphire and diamond ring and Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Yellow gold hoop earrings and Cartier regular JUC ring together with Love cuff, both in yellow gold.


----------



## Mintycopter

I get bored with dry work reviewing the contracts so I think of a photo for this thread which is my favourite...

Earrings: princess diamond studs in platinum which to match my e-rings

E-ring, princess cut
Wedding band: Cartier 8 diamonds

Right hand Bracelets: Cartier love in YG (engagement gift from hubby)
                   T&C bead bracelet in YG
                    Diamond tennis bracelet (local brand- delivery gift from hubby)

Left hand: Omega constellation in steel&Yg, diamond markers
                  Cartier pink sapphire “diamant léger” bracelet in PG, representing my elder daughter.
Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Myzi88

Just got the watch as a gift  Ipaired it with one of my favorite bracelet!


----------



## Litigatrix

My south sea keshi pearl rope that I made myself and 10mm round south sea studs also made by me I love the versatility of this rope and 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 each pearl is so interesting and unique! It took me months to get it how I wanted.


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

This beautiful ruby ring was given by my husband on our 5th wedding anniversary (He doesn't know its 40th anniversary gift lolz). We recently celebrated our anniversary.


----------



## J.A.N.

Today my hands look like this


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Georg Jensen citrine drop earrings in 18k yellow gold, Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold and Cartier JUC ring in yellow gold.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

New to me Tiffany blue topaz olive leaf drop earrings in gold.


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

Today I'm just lounging around the house, so the one thing I'm wearing is a pair of smallish (about 1/2 ") hoops in 14K yellow gold my grandmother gave me. I only take them out if I want to wear different earrings, I sleep in them, shower in them, etc.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing my diamond inside out hoops in 18k yellow gold today - 1.50 ttcw. I haven’t worn them in a a while and forgot how much I love them  Also Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold and small Trinity ring.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my diamond inside out hoops in 18k yellow gold today - 1.50 ttcw. I haven’t worn them in a a while and forgot how much I love them  Also Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold and small Trinity ring.


Love them would u mind sharing who makes them?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

tua said:


> Love them would u mind sharing who makes them?



Thank you! Unfortunately I don’t know the name of the supplier as my jeweller found them for me, but they come from Hatton Garden in London.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Blue sapphire and diamond huggies in 18k white gold, blue sapphire and diamond ring in 18k white gold and Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond.


----------



## cdtracing

A few of my NA pieces.


----------



## pureplatinum

Oxidized sterling silver bracelet with gemstones


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Vintage Tiffany earrings and Tiffany milgrain pink sapphire and diamonds- getting ready for Valentine’s Day!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

The pink is very vibrant in real life


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AntiqueShopper said:


> The pink is very vibrant in real life



So pretty!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Georg Jensen citrine drop earrings in 18k yellow gold, Cartier small Trinity ring in lieu of my wedding ring, Cartier Love cuffs in yellow gold and white gold/diamond and Cartier regular JUC ring in yellow gold.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Kiki McDonough diamond huggies/pearl drops in 18k yellow gold, Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold stacked with Tiffany Pearls by the Yard bracelet in yellow gold and Cartier small Trinity ring.


----------



## Litigatrix

My own design blue south sea pearl and 14k gold necklace for Valentine’s Day


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Vintage heart padlock and hubby's first initial (on a Marla Aaron baby lock) for V-day.


----------



## andforpoise

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Vintage heart padlock and hubby's first initial (on a Marla Aaron baby lock) for V-day.
> View attachment 4665484


Love Marla Aaron!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

andforpoise said:


> Love Marla Aaron!



Me too! I'm kind of addicted... Following her on Instagram doesn't help! lol


----------



## J.A.N.

Beautiful Zambian Emerald a new purchase and replacement for my blue Sapphire flower ring  as one of the stones fell out after wearing it briefly twice so back it went. Thank heavens for EBay’s buyer protection. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 1 Carat of  stunning Zambian Emeralds.


----------



## ilovedesigner96

Wearing my almost everyday go too pieces. my grandmas passed down from my mother to me 18k rings one Clover sapphire & tiny diamonds and the other just a plain band.  my vintage omega i got my self for my birthday in auction the strap is generic non omega so am in the hunt for an an authentic omega leather strap, silver jewellery on the other hand old bracelet from south america gifted to me from my mom and a topaz pave and sterling silver ring from tjmaxx that wants to be cartierish very badly that i wear allot and is two years old and a 22k chain necklace gifted from my father on my 21st birthday i love it because is twisted and when the sun it reflects it can look as if it had shinny stones.


----------



## J.A.N.

Two more purchases to match the Zambian Emerald. Couldn’t resist and didn’t break the bank lol. As I’ve spent way too much. 

Burmese Sapphire and African Ruby. Two are gold plated on sterling silver and can be worn all on one finger, may separate will see once they arrive on how they look. 
When the gold plate wears off all be in the whiter metal which is what I prefer. The colour on the Zambian Emerald is breathtaking. True green .Genuine gemstones set in silver cost much less. I’ve always loved Ruby, Sapphire and Emerald combinations. 
Three of the top precious coloured stones imo.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Kiki McDonough diamond huggies/Eden diamond flower drops in 18k yellow gold, Cartier Trinity ring (small model) instead of my wedding ring, three stone pink sapphire and diamond ring in 18k yellow gold and Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Kiki McDonough diamond huggies/Eden diamond flower drops in 18k yellow gold, Cartier Trinity ring (small model) instead of my wedding ring, three stone pink sapphire and diamond ring in 18k yellow gold and Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold.


Love the earrings xxx


----------



## Hurrem1001

Three pairs yg earrings, two yg chains, my watch.


----------



## shaezie

Just sharing this lovely combination of stacking rings I have. They're genuine gemstones.


----------



## essiedub

shaezie said:


> Just sharing this lovely combination of stacking rings I have. They're genuine gemstones.


Love the gold rings with the “balls” on the bands..is there a special name for this type? That star diamond ring is so unusual...really like it. Great combination all around! Thank you for posting.


----------



## J.A.N.

Arrived today the colours are amazing irl plus one more piece also coloured princess cut sapphire ring.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Admiring my first ever new-in Cartier love ring and JUCbefore I called it a night


----------



## shaezie

essiedub said:


> Love the gold rings with the “balls” on the bands..is there a special name for this type? That star diamond ring is so unusual...really like it. Great combination all around! Thank you for posting.




Hi Darling, thank you for appreciating it. The beaded rings are called orbs of light according to the shop I bought it from. And yeah, the star ring, isn't it lovely, when I saw I had to buy it without having second thought.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cartier Love cuffs in yellow gold and white gold/diamond and JUC ring in yellow gold, together with Glamira hoop earrings in 18k yellow gold. I love them as it was surprisingly difficult to find solid rather than hollow hoops but which also aren’t too heavy to wear.


----------



## essiedub

shaezie said:


> Hi Darling, thank you for appreciating it. The beaded rings are called orbs of light according to the shop I bought it from. And yeah, the star ring, isn't it lovely, when I saw I had to buy it without having second thought.


Orbs of light! Isn’t that delightful!


----------



## sacha1009

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Admiring my first ever new-in Cartier love ring and JUCbefore I called it a night


Love ur cartier..If u don't mind to ask, what color gold of ur bracelet? Is this rose gold? Thanks


----------



## shaezie

essiedub said:


> Orbs of light! Isn’t that delightful!



Yes it is indeed


----------



## Firstchanellv28

sacha1009 said:


> Love ur cartier..If u don't mind to ask, what color gold of ur bracelet? Is this rose gold? Thanks


Thank you so much! Yeah it is rose gold!  Tried both on but the color in rose gold pops out more on my skin tone


----------



## J.A.N.

Princesss cut coloured Sapphires are to die for all the colours of the rainbow are needed today as it’s so miserable again.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Just diamond eternity ring and these silver drop earrings today


----------



## cdtracing

So...it's Fat Tuesday, the last day of Mardi Gras.  Went to dinner at  Copelands in Atlanta with my brother & his wife. Had a great time celebrating & eating some good food.  I wore one of my Retro sequined & beaded tops from the 80's, with Victoria Wieck earrings & turquoise & gemstone bracelet.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

18k yellow gold curb chain necklace, 18k yellow gold hoop earrings and Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold.


----------



## Missydora

I'm so inspired today by others  to stack my rings. Same 3 rings but 3 different looks. Can't decide which one I like best.


----------



## J.A.N.

Missydora said:


> I'm so inspired today by others  to stack my rings. Same 3 rings but 3 different looks. Can't decide which one I like best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676010
> View attachment 4676011
> View attachment 4676012


These are ab gorgeous rings. 
I love the 1st pic are these diamonds or C.Z’s?


----------



## Starbrite

I know it is a lot.. but im Iranian and thts what we tend to do


----------



## J.A.N.

Starbrite said:


> I know it is a lot.. but im Iranian and thts what we tend to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676155
> View attachment 4676156


Dont worry I completely understand looks cool imo.


----------



## Missydora

J.A.N. said:


> These are ab gorgeous rings.
> I love the 1st pic are these diamonds or C.Z’s?


  Thank you..  They are diamonds but very very small carat. The eternity ring has the highest at 0.33ct the top 2 are even less.. the triangle one is 0.18.. the butterfly can't remember exactly but only slightly higher.  The whole stack was cheap to achieve.


----------



## J.A.N.

Missydora said:


> Thank you..  They are diamonds but very very small carat. The eternity ring has the highest at 0.33ct the top 2 are even less.. the triangle one is 0.18.. the butterfly can't remember exactly but only slightly higher.  The whole stack was cheap to achieve.


My pleasure it’s so beautiful and in diamonds even better. It’s one of the stunning stacks I’ve seen. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## J.A.N.

After going through so many exp earrings and always losing one I’ve decided to buy a pair of hoops without spending a fortune and they will hopefully look as good as diamonds.
Michelle Mone QVC 5ct Princess cut Hoops.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Onebagtoomany said:


> 18k yellow gold curb chain necklace, 18k yellow gold hoop earrings and Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold.



Love this combo. Minimalist yet luxe.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Love this combo. Minimalist yet luxe.



Thank you! The curb chain is about 30 years old (used to be my grandma’s and then my mum’s) but I think they are timeless. I’ve just bought a 24 inch one from EBay to layer with it which I’m waiting to arrive, can’t wait! It’s about 2mm wide so much thinner.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Daily wear diamond ring, Tiffany T Square bracelet and princess cut diamond tennis bracelet.


----------



## J.A.N.

Addicted to bags said:


> Daily wear diamond ring, Tiffany T Square bracelet and princess cut diamond tennis bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4677288


Ab stunning xxx
This is serious bling imo.


----------



## Tempo

Rolex Daytona two-tone, 3 x Love bracelet, wedding stack.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Tempo said:


> Rolex Daytona two-tone, 3 x Love bracelet, wedding stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677902


Your wedding stack is to die for  What great color & clarity your e-ring has!!


----------



## Tempo

Thank you! It came as a surprise to me. I did not ask for it, but my husband seems to think I am worth it! (lol)


----------



## Addicted to bags

Tempo said:


> Thank you! It came as a surprise to me. I did not ask for it, but my husband seems to think I am worth it! (lol)


A  for a smart hubby!


----------



## WinterBlossom89

Color blossom earrings


----------



## WinterBlossom89

Sautoir necklace


----------



## J.A.N.

Tempo said:


> Rolex Daytona two-tone, 3 x Love bracelet, wedding stack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4677902


Wow wow and wow


----------



## J.A.N.

WinterBlossom89 said:


> Sautoir necklace


My fav brand ab gorgeous pieces


----------



## essiedub

Missydora said:


> I'm so inspired today by others  to stack my rings. Same 3 rings but 3 different looks. Can't decide which one I like best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676010
> View attachment 4676011
> View attachment 4676012


Yes to all. Terrific balanced stack


----------



## Missydora

essiedub said:


> Yes to all. Terrific balanced stack


Thank you


----------



## J.A.N.

Changed my rings around today. 
These are my fav rings on my right hand. 
The left hand has far too many.


----------



## J.A.N.

Had to put a pic of this up been admiring this Beautiful Butterfly for days.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond bezel-set studs, Cartier Trinity ring and this beauty which I bought from my jeweller - pearl and rose quartz necklace. It is really long so I’m knotting it in the middle - love the look!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Had to put a pic of this up been admiring this Beautiful Butterfly for days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679346
> View attachment 4679347



Pretty! What is the stone?


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Pretty! What is the stone?


Thanks it’s Topaz


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My new curb chain has arrived - 24 inches, 18k gold. I’m really pleased with it as it’s solid and there are lots of layering options with other necklaces.


----------



## J.A.N.

My hoops have arrived today. Really blingy and noticeable. Princess cut Diamonique is really effective. Esp Michelle Mone’s pieces.


----------



## JenJBS

Amethyst and Blue Topaz ring.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I bought another long pearl strand - this time with lots of different blue semi-precious stones including lapis lazuli and aquamarine. Also diamond studs, Cartier Love wedding band in white gold stacked with my diamond eternity ring in 18k white gold, Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond and Cartier Trinity ring.


----------



## JenJBS

Double drop earrings from Tiffany's HardWear collection.


----------



## JenJBS

I know it's an extremely long way from designer jewelry, but this is my favorite necklace. Marine Corps emblem - Eagle, Globe, and Anchor. Once a Marine, Always a Marine.


----------



## J.A.N.

Mother’s Day pressie 3 in one love the design.


----------



## cafecreme15

Keeping it very simple while working from home due to corona quarantine. Only wearing my engagement ring, hammered gold stud earrings from Greece to remind me of happier times, and my 2019 holiday Alhambra pendant from VCA for luck. All complement my sweatshirt, leggings and slippers


----------



## JenJBS

Using jewelry for my green today. Happy St. Patrick's Day! The ring, bracelet and earrings are as lovely as the necklace, but the light didn't catch them as well.


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Using jewelry for my green today. Happy St. Patrick's Day! The ring, bracelet and earrings are as lovely as the necklace, but the light didn't catch them as well.


Happy St. Patrick's Day to you Jen!


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day to you Jen!



Thank you!


----------



## Addicted to bags

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!


I forgot to say your pieces are all so beautiful! Green and purple (your fav purse color) look so good together


----------



## JenJBS

Addicted to bags said:


> I forgot to say your pieces are all so beautiful! Green and purple (your fav purse color) look so good together



Thank you!  It's Helenite (St Helen Stone). Made from the ash of the Mount St. Helen volcano. I find it a good reminder that beauty can come from the ashes/tragedy. Especially now it was a good reminder. I do like purple and green as a color combination.


----------



## J.A.N.

Beautiful designed ring with beautiful colours and believe it it or not it’s TOVA from QVC.


----------



## essiedub

JenJBS said:


> Double drop earrings from Tiffany's HardWear collection.


This is lovely!


----------



## JenJBS

essiedub said:


> This is lovely!



Thank you!


----------



## miss_chiff

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!  It's Helenite (St Helen Stone). Made from the ash of the Mount St. Helen volcano. I find it a good reminder that beauty can come from the ashes/tragedy. Especially now it was a good reminder. I do like purple and green as a color combination.


Thanks for sharing this info. Was fun to learn something new. After googling, it was interesting how this results from heated up ash. It really creates some pretty colors. Crazy. Thx for posting the pics!


----------



## JenJBS

miss_chiff said:


> Thanks for sharing this info. Was fun to learn something new. After googling, it was interesting how this results from heated up ash. It really creates some pretty colors. Crazy. Thx for posting the pics!



You're very welcome! It is fun to learn new things.


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

J.A.N. said:


> Today my hands look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4658828
> View attachment 4658829


That such an interesting Rolex! I've never seen a face quite like that!


----------



## J.A.N.

OogleAtLuxury said:


> That such an interesting Rolex! I've never seen a face quite like that!



Hi thanks it’s a  Oyster Perpetual Datejust 31 in Oystersteel features a dark rhodium, raised floral-motif dial and an Oyster bracelet.

I like to own the unique pieces something no one will have. It’s  one of the one of newer designs currently on the website. 
I found Rolex’s very masculine looking and couldn't find one I liked until I saw this one and It’s the only dial I personally prefer.
Something different that reminded me of Louis Vuitton for some reason. My fav brand Lol.
Feminine and floral. Ive owned a few L.V watches with the floral dial. So this combination of Rolex ticked all the boxes for me.


----------



## MrsGAM

First post here! Missed wearing my jewelry to work, so I started wearing my rings again at home. Here’s my RHR stack that includes a YG skinny ring stamped with my daughter’s name and a RG skinny ring stamped with my son’s name.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I’m playing around with my jewelry I never wear. These rings, the star ruby and the diamond band, were both my mother’s. Unfortunately the star ruby ring only fits on my ring finger now, so I can’t really wear it. Does it look like an engagement/wedding ring set?


----------



## J.A.N.

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m playing around with my jewelry I never wear. These rings, the star ruby and the diamond band, were both my mother’s. Unfortunately the star ruby ring only fits on my ring finger now, so I can’t really wear it. Does it look like an engagement/wedding ring set?



Funny you say that ive just had the same problem just received a Mother’s Day ring from my son which only fits on my wedding finger so I’ve swapped them round can’t get them resized as yet due to the Coronavirus and now wear my wedding ring on my right hand. 
It’s looks lovely 
I don’t think it does. 
 I love star ruby and star sapphire such unusual stones.


----------



## JenJBS

nycmamaofone said:


> I’m playing around with my jewelry I never wear. These rings, the star ruby and the diamond band, were both my mother’s. Unfortunately the star ruby ring only fits on my ring finger now, so I can’t really wear it. Does it look like an engagement/wedding ring set?



The star ruby is exquisite!


----------



## nycmamaofone

JenJBS said:


> The star ruby is exquisite!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

J.A.N. said:


> Funny you say that ive just had the same problem just received a Mother’s Day ring from my son which only fits on my wedding finger so I’ve swapped them round can’t get them resized as yet due to the Coronavirus and now wear my wedding ring on my right hand.
> It’s looks lovely
> I don’t think it does.
> I love star ruby and star sapphire such unusual stones.



Thanks so much. I rarely see people wearing this stone too. Maybe I need to wear it more at the expense of my engagement ring?


----------



## cdtracing

Pastel Tahitian strand paired with Autore WSS drop earrings.


----------



## cdtracing

WSS earrings & tin cup.


----------



## aerinha

Before the world went wonky I liked the Daniella Draper baby shamrock necklace the Duchess if Cambridge wore. I bought it on a cord bracelet to save some $ and put it on my own chain. I don’t typically wear my jewelry at home but decided today needed some luck


----------



## MrsGAM

Wanted to use these cute turquoise earring today (a recent present from a family friend) and realized they can go with a couple rings I’ve had for decades! I went through a turquoise phase when I was junior high/high school.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Felt kinda “blah” today, so I decided to put on a little bling while enduring another day WFH.


----------



## JenJBS

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Felt kinda “blah” today, so I decided to put on a little bling while enduring another day WFH.
> 
> View attachment 4701687



Love the necklace and bracelet!  Can I ask what brand/designer they are?


----------



## Pevi

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Felt kinda “blah” today, so I decided to put on a little bling while enduring another day WFH.
> 
> View attachment 4701687


I love your style!
I haven't left my house in 3 weeks. I´m on a "cleanse" with no jewelry and no perfume until I can go out again. I've been growing out my eyebrows too, to see if I can grow one more row of hairs at the outer corner of my brows.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

JenJBS said:


> Love the necklace and bracelet!  Can I ask what brand/designer they are?



Thank you! The gold carabiner locks are both Marla Aaron. The chains are both vintage sterling silver pieces I found; one on eBay and one on Poshmark.


----------



## JenJBS

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Thank you! The gold carabiner locks are both Marla Aaron. The chains are both vintage sterling silver pieces I found; one on eBay and one on Poshmark.



Thanks! The way you put them together is brilliant. I assumed they were made/bought that way. Will definitely check out Marla Aaron.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Silver and gold layers today.


----------



## cdtracing

Jade Phoenix today.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Got these beautiful earrings recently - grey pearl and 0.70 ttcw diamond drop earrings in 18k white gold. Since I can’t go anywhere I decided to wear them at home anyway!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Onebagtoomany said:


> Got these beautiful earrings recently - grey pearl and 0.70 ttcw diamond drop earrings in 18k white gold. Since I can’t go anywhere I decided to wear them at home anyway!


Those are stunning earrings!  I love everything about them.  Do you have a necklace and a ring to match or compliment?


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Got these beautiful earrings recently - grey pearl and 0.70 ttcw diamond drop earrings in 18k white gold. Since I can’t go anywhere I decided to wear them at home anyway!


These are stunning


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cool Breeze said:


> Those are stunning earrings!  I love everything about them.  Do you have a necklace and a ring to match or compliment?



Thank-you! Unfortunately I don’t  I bought them new/handmade by a jewellery seller on Ebay. I’d love a pendant to match!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> These are stunning



Thanks JAN! I’m so pleased with them, I love drop earrings but it’s actually really hard to find good quality ones in 18k gold that are a decent length and don’t cost the earth, at least here in the UK. I love Kiki McDonough for drop earrings but she is very pricey.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks JAN! I’m so pleased with them, I love drop earrings but it’s actually really hard to find good quality ones in 18k gold that are a decent length and don’t cost the earth, at least here in the UK. I love Kiki McDonough for drop earrings but she is very pricey.[/QUOTE
> Hi hope you are well and staying safe?
> So bored can’t go anywhere either unless it’s ab essential even the basic shopping I used to love has become a chore lol. Better times ahead hopefully.
> I agree these are perfect and they look&  suit you so well. I’ve been really good and haven’t bought anything.
> I’ll check Kiki out anyway give me something to look at.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I agree, bored to tears here too! I hate going grocery shopping now as it is so stressful with the queues, social distancing etc. Luckily we have good supplies in so shouldn’t need to go to a supermarket again for at least a couple of weeks. Fingers crossed things will get better soon.

These earrings aren’t from Kiki but I have bought other pairs in the past from her. Annoushka also has some nice pieces but again  a bit overpriced.


----------



## skyqueen

Onebagtoomany said:


> Got these beautiful earrings recently - grey pearl and 0.70 ttcw diamond drop earrings in 18k white gold. Since I can’t go anywhere I decided to wear them at home anyway!


Just gorgeous!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> Just gorgeous!



Thanks skyqueen!


----------



## XCCX

Not “wearing” but enjoying these in the jewelry box for now.. stay safe everyone!


----------



## cdtracing

Onebagtoomany said:


> Got these beautiful earrings recently - grey pearl and 0.70 ttcw diamond drop earrings in 18k white gold. Since I can’t go anywhere I decided to wear them at home anyway!


These earrings are fabulously stunning!!  May I ask what seller you bought these from?  I'm sure they would probably make you a pendant if you ask.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Onebagtoomany said:


> Got these beautiful earrings recently - grey pearl and 0.70 ttcw diamond drop earrings in 18k white gold. Since I can’t go anywhere I decided to wear them at home anyway!



Your new earrings are really beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Not "wearing" either but I just ordered these Meira T white gold diamond star earrings from the Saks Friends & Family sale. A little pick me up and nice savings.  #quarantinsel


----------



## Addicted to bags

Onebagtoomany said:


> Got these beautiful earrings recently - grey pearl and 0.70 ttcw diamond drop earrings in 18k white gold. Since I can’t go anywhere I decided to wear them at home anyway!


The earrings look lovely on you


----------



## JenJBS

My two pairs of Morganite earrings, rose gold metal. Not wearing today, but enjoying.


----------



## J.A.N.

XCCX said:


> Not “wearing” but enjoying these in the jewelry box for now.. stay safe everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4703338


All your pieces are ab gorgeous


----------



## J.A.N.

Just purchased this piece as we speak.
Loved the design/ modern cut/ princess  and colour/blue.


----------



## XCCX

J.A.N. said:


> All your pieces are ab gorgeous



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## JenJBS

J.A.N. said:


> Just purchased this piece as we speak.
> Loved the design/ modern cut/ princess  and colour/blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703561



Beautiful design!


----------



## J.A.N.

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful design!


I know I couldn’t resist xxx


----------



## Onebagtoomany

cdtracing said:


> These earrings are fabulously stunning!!  May I ask what seller you bought these from?  I'm sure they would probably make you a pendant if you ask.



Thank-you! A seller called The Gem Studio


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cosmopolitan said:


> Your new earrings are really beautiful, congrats!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Hi everyone,

Switched from Apple Watch to the simple but long lasting Mi Band 4 to monitor daily at-home activity and sleep.
Plus my now 24/7 VCA Sweet and Gigi Clozeau [emoji1308]

Stay safe


----------



## JenJBS

My Alex and Ani pawprint charms bracelet for a quiet day at home.


----------



## J.A.N.

Last and final purchase


----------



## JenJBS

Another Alex and Ani bracelet...


----------



## J.A.N.

JenJBS said:


> Another Alex and Ani bracelet...


That’s pretty isn’t it ?
I Love flowers in jewellery.


----------



## JenJBS

J.A.N. said:


> That’s pretty isn’t it ?
> I Love flowers in jewellery.



Thank you.


----------



## aerinha

Trying to wear some of my jewelry while at home which I usually don’t do. Today is my Sue Beatrice Jabberwock necklace... which if you don’t know Alice in Wonderland, it just a kid fighting a dragon


----------



## JenJBS

aerinha said:


> View attachment 4705827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to wear some of my jewelry while at home which I usually don’t do. Today is my Sue Beatrice Jabberwock necklace... which if you don’t know Alice in Wonderland, it just a kid fighting a dragon



What a unique and interesting necklace!


----------



## J.A.N.

Out shopping today before the hols.


----------



## JenJBS

Seems I'm in a serious Alex and Ani mood this week...


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Wearing way too much jewelry today- after not wearing anything but diamond stud earrings, Love Bracelet and wedding band for a month.

Today: Diamond studs, Citrine Tiffany Flower Pendant, Love Bracelet, 1950s charm bracelet, Tiffany yellow diamond ring and wedding set


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Just pearl and diamond drop earrings in 18k white gold and Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond today.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AntiqueShopper said:


> Wearing way too much jewelry today- after not wearing anything but diamond stud earrings, Love Bracelet and wedding band for a month.
> 
> Today: Diamond studs, Citrine Tiffany Flower Pendant, Love Bracelet, 1950s charm bracelet, Tiffany yellow diamond ring and wedding set



I love your 1950s charm bracelet, so pretty and unique!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onebagtoomany said:


> I love your 1950s charm bracelet, so pretty and unique!


Thank you!  I’ve had it for over 10 years- it’s 14k gold and semi precious stones- I bought it when gold was really inexpensive


----------



## Rockysmom

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## JenJBS

I usually wear my Tahitian Pearl set for Easter church service. Sigh... Got it from Nordstrom years ago, and don't remember the designer.


----------



## skyqueen

Haven't worn this combo in a while...bored!


----------



## cafecreme15

skyqueen said:


> Haven't worn this combo in a while...bored!
> View attachment 4708673


That tennis necklace is STUNNING!


----------



## udalrike

I am wearing a resin bangle with real wheat inside. Love it so much!


----------



## udalrike

Last one


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Enjoying the beautiful sunshine in the garden this afternoon and wearing:

0.60 ttcw diamond studs in 18k white gold 
Cartier Love cuffs in yellow gold and white gold/diamond
1.54 ttcw yellow diamond ring in 18k white gold


----------



## rutabaga

Decided to switch things up and dust off my ruby ring:


----------



## J.A.N.

Thinking of buying another watch.
Something I like the look of rather than the name or value.


----------



## chocolateolive

Playing with some cartier and bvlgari ❤️


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Got a vintage chain in the mail, so I did something fun using my locks!


----------



## J.A.N.

Thinking of buying another watch.
Something I like the look of rather than the name or value. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4710401

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]

Changed my mind and bought a Mulberry micro Seaton instead


----------



## J.A.N.

New bracelet another Tova piece.


----------



## J.A.N.

J.A.N. said:


> Thinking of buying another watch.
> Something I like the look of rather than the name or value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710401


Thanks for the like I  may still buy this as it looks so cosmic and different.


----------



## J.A.N.

It’s on its way.


----------



## cdtracing

Nothing today as I'm doing some spring cleaning.


----------



## J.A.N.

This would match my new watch perfectly. 
Chanel Comete White Gold Ring Ltd Ed
Out of this world only 20k The ultimate Ring 4 me. ‍♂️‍♂️
No I don’t own it but I can dream lol
Making he 3 more weeks of lockdown a bit more bearable.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Because I’m stuck in the house I decided to take out a couple of old pieces to play- purple color change sapphire and about 80 points of diamonds- sorry for so many photos- hopefully you can see the color change- bought it 12 years ago- estate back then - think it is from the 1980s


----------



## AntiqueShopper

My 5 year old wanted to post her necklace too- it was mine when I was a kid- 14k gold and diamonds- very 1980s -


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today:

0.60 ttcw diamond studs in 18k white gold
1.54 ttcw yellow diamond ring in 18k white gold
3.30 ttcw diamond tennis bracelet in 18k white gold


----------



## MrsGAM

My emerald and diamond half eternity ring (bought to celebrate my 5th wedding anniversary) arrived yesterday! I plan on wearing it now even though our anniversary isn’t until May


----------



## J.A.N.

MrsGAM said:


> My emerald and diamond half eternity ring (bought to celebrate my 5th wedding anniversary) arrived yesterday! I plan on wearing it now even though our anniversary isn’t until May
> View attachment 4711768


Happy Anniversary. This is a beautiful set.


----------



## cdtracing

GSS & Fiji Tahitians.


----------



## cafecreme15

Wearing some gold jewelry I got in Greece a couple of years ago. With all the money I’ve spent on expensive jewelry in the last year or so, I always come back to these pieces! And I always get some many compliments, too. Also wearing my engagement ring.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today:

1.50 ttcw diamond inside out hoop earrings
Tiffany initial disc pendant in yellow gold
Cartier regular JUC ring in yellow gold


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today:

Kiki McDonough diamond huggie hoops/diamond flower detachable drops in 18k yellow gold
Diamond by the Yard style 0.30 ttcw three stone necklace
Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold
Pink sapphire and 0.40 ttcw diamond three stone ring in 18k yellow gold


----------



## GoldFish8

Today, and everyday  My jewelry brings me so much joy everyday. Especially now.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Just earrings today - Tiffany olive leaf drops in blue topaz and yellow gold.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Stacking stuff in different ways while at home

Stay safe everyone


----------



## J.A.N.

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Stacking stuff in different ways while at home
> 
> Stay safe everyone


Love the heart diamond ring gorgeous.


----------



## rutabaga

Wearing the halo citrine ring my husband gifted to me when we were dating with a couple eternity bands


----------



## Addicted to bags

GoldFish8 said:


> Today, and everyday  My jewelry brings me so much joy everyday. Especially now.


I like your top bracelet a lot! Is it hinged or do you slip it on?


----------



## GoldFish8

Addicted to bags said:


> I like your top bracelet a lot! Is it hinged or do you slip it on?


Thank you, it’s my favorite piece of jewelry that I own. It is a coil design, so it’s kinda springy and you just slip your arm through. So super comfortable and easy to wear!


----------



## Addicted to bags

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you, it’s my favorite piece of jewelry that I own. It is a coil design, so it’s kinda springy and you just slip your arm through. So super comfortable and easy to wear!


It's lovely and a unique looking piece


----------



## GoldFish8

Addicted to bags said:


> It's lovely and a unique looking piece


Thank you!! I find myself looking towards their watch version too... but wondering if That is just too many snakes


----------



## Addicted to bags

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you!! I find myself looking towards their watch version too... but wondering if That is just too many snakes


A watch? Is this Bvlguri?

Edit: Nevermind, I see that it is! I'm going to see if I can find the watch.

Edit: I think a watch would look lovely. The bracelet is subtley snakey  so I think you could definitely pair it with a Serpenti watch.


----------



## GoldFish8

Addicted to bags said:


> A watch? Is this Bvlguri?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I see that it is! I'm going to see if I can find the watch.


Yess!! The serpenti watch with two coils I think. Could you see that stacked with the bracelet? I don’t even know.


----------



## Addicted to bags

GoldFish8 said:


> Yess!! The serpenti watch with two coils I think. Could you see that stacked with the bracelet? I don’t even know.


Totally! But I didn't see a yellow gold version so would you do the mixed metals model? Or?


----------



## GoldFish8

Addicted to bags said:


> Totally! But I didn't see a yellow gold version so would you do the mixed metals model? Or?


Rose gold!! My bracelet is RG...  or even just the silver watch version. Could be nice to mix it up.. also the price is much easier to swallow. Gives me something to look at during stay at home!


----------



## Addicted to bags

I didn't realize your bracelet is rose gold. Even more pretty! Have fun deciding


----------



## Addicted to bags

GoldFish8 said:


> Rose gold!! My bracelet is RG...  or even just the silver watch version. Could be nice to mix it up.. also the price is much easier to swallow. Gives me something to look at during stay at home!


Oh oh! I just saw the white gold version


----------



## GoldFish8

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh oh! I just saw the white gold version


I know right! my short list keeps growing


----------



## chocolateolive

Krispy Kreme + Cartier


----------



## GoldFish8

chocolateolive said:


> Krispy Kreme + Cartier


Loooooovvvveeee!!! We are almost twins with our stack. Also love how your pup is almost camouflage. So cute!


----------



## Addicted to bags

chocolateolive said:


> Krispy Kreme + Cartier


Your pup must really want your Love bracelet the way he/she is eyeing it


----------



## Henryhj

GoldFish8 said:


> Today, and everyday  My jewelry brings me so much joy everyday. Especially now.


----------



## Henryhj

Your Serpenti bracelet just brought me so much joy. It’s my new “a girl can dream can’t she” piece!


----------



## chocolateolive

Addicted to bags said:


> Your pup must really want your Love bracelet the way he/she is eyeing it



I see you have a pitty too? Adorbs!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

So happy, have been looking for a pair of medium sized diamond inside out hoops for ages and found these - 26mm diameter, 1.12 ttcw, SI/G. They look identical to my old ones but bigger! Debating now what do with my old ones as I don’t think I will wear them now that I have these, which is a pity as they are lovely quality.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Feeling like a needed a little extra Tiffany magic today- 36 inch Picasso beads worn doubled and mini bow earrings in yellow gold- plus my Love Bracelet


----------



## GoldFish8

Henryhj said:


> Your Serpenti bracelet just brought me so much joy. It’s my new “a girl can dream can’t she” piece!


Thank you!!! It really is such a wonderful piece. I was between the Cartier pave love and this. My goal is to have both at some point. But when I saw this serpenti, I fell HARD! A few years ago this serpenti was also only a distant dream... this year (with some planning and rehomimg of some things I rarely used) that dream came true!! I’m glad it took that long, makes me appreciate it so much more


----------



## chocolateolive

Bought this yurman belmont necklace with a nordstrom xmas giftcard, just came today. Wearing it my cartier stack. ✌️


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tiffany Peretti Continuous Open Heart Necklace in silver- hopefully I will be able to find a gold one day - future jewelry goals 

And too lazy to change my earrings- so wearing mini bows in yellow gold


----------



## J.A.N.

AntiqueShopper said:


> Tiffany Peretti Continuous Open Heart Necklace in silver- hopefully I will be able to find a gold one day - future jewelry goals
> 
> And too lazy to change my earrings- so wearing mini bows in yellow gold


This is gorgeous xxx


----------



## AntiqueShopper

J.A.N. said:


> This is gorgeous xxx


Thank you so much!  I am a huge Open Heart fan and bought it years ago.  The gold was out of of my price range at the time ($6000).  Hopefully I can find one someday in gold.  A girl can dream!


----------



## J.A.N.

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you so much!  I am a huge Open Heart fan and bought it years ago.  The gold was out of of my price range at the time ($6000).  Hopefully I can find one someday in gold.  A girl can dream!



My pleasure 
Me too ab love the open heats. 
I can it imagine in gold now wow.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing my new tennis bracelet today - 3 carat, 18k yellow gold and SI/G. It is so sparkly! I have one very similar in white gold which I don’t wear much but I think I will use the yellow gold one more as it goes with much more of my jewellery. 

Off to Ban Island...


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my new tennis bracelet today - 3 carat, 18k yellow gold and SI/G. It is so sparkly! I have one very similar in white gold which I don’t wear much but I think I will use the yellow gold one more as it goes with much more of my jewellery.
> 
> Off to Ban Island...



That’s gorgeous really classy.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> That’s gorgeous really classy.



Thanks JAN, I’m so happy with it. I bought it from the same jeweller that I bought my new inside out hoops from and they were very competitively priced. So many lovely pieces to drool over but I really need to put myself on a ban now!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks JAN, I’m so happy with it. I bought it from the same jeweller that I bought my new inside out hoops from and they were very competitively priced. So many lovely pieces to drool over but I really need to put myself on a ban now!


The hoops are gorgeous and match perfectly. 
Ban island it is lol


----------



## rutabaga

Earrings only today:



Yesterday:


----------



## J.A.N.

My Cartier bangle has gone and I’ve bought this instead Louis Vuitton Bracelet in mono. It’s a vintage piece in sterling silver. 
I’m going off yellow gold and prefer white metals and Louis Vuitton over Cartier.


----------



## J.A.N.

Before I join OBTM on ban island
I have a  choice of these Louis Empreinte Diamond 18k Y/G Ring or 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Louis Vuitton 18k White Gold Diamond Lockit Ring. Both are preowned but will need to  check the sizes before hand. Love the feminine look of the white gold but the yellow gold looks more durable and had a masculine look.


----------



## J.A.N.

Going for the yellow gold as it’s in my size.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Going for the yellow gold as it’s in my size.
> View attachment 4716116



Pretty! When will you get it? I love the white gold one you posted too but the little lock might get annoying after a while if it flips around?


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Pretty! When will you get it? I love the white gold one you posted too but the little lock might get annoying after a while if it flips around?



Thanks. 
I thought that too, white looks so much better and the seller still hasn’t replied of the exact size it is + I’ve seen some online and the W/gold pics up marks which show up more on the lock and then may need replating etc so as a regular wearer of gold I’ve opted for the sensible option yellow gold and larger size as my fingers are In the larger sizes. 
It will be shipped in 3 days so hopefully sometime next week. 
Will post pics once I receive it. Louis Vuitton is my ab fav brand so had to get this amd a designer ring I will wear b4 I toddle off to ban island with you lol. Sitting pretty. 
Both my Cartier pieces have gone sold them for quite less that I paid and I didn’t really like the Cartier ring either so replaced them with L.V. which I will keep and love.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Had a go at stacking my new tennis with my yellow gold Cartier Love


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Thanks.
> I thought that too, white looks so much better and the seller still hasn’t replied of the exact size it is + I’ve seen some online and the W/gold pics up marks which show up more on the lock and then may need replating etc so as a regular wearer of gold I’ve opted for the sensible option yellow gold and larger size as my fingers are In the larger sizes.
> It will be shipped in 3 days so hopefully sometime next week.
> Will post pics once I receive it. Louis Vuitton is my ab fav brand so had to get this amd a designer ring I will wear b4 I toddle off to ban island with you lol. Sitting pretty.
> Both my Cartier pieces have gone sold them for quite less that I paid and I didn’t really like the Cartier ring either so replaced them with L.V. which I will keep and love.



It sounds lovely and best to get something that brings you joy which you will get lots of wear out of. I love all my Cartier pieces except for my white gold Love ring - I’m not keen on the plain white gold which is not rhodium plated. I’m really pale so the greyish metal looks really drab against my skin. I’m hoping to recoup close to what I paid as its still fairly new but resale prices aren’t great at the best of times so not expecting much  Do you mind me asking where you sold your pieces?


----------



## J.A.N.

This 


Onebagtoomany said:


> Had a go at stacking my new tennis with my yellow gold Cartier Love


This looks so nice


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> It sounds lovely and best to get something that brings you joy which you will wear. I love all my Cartier pieces except for my white gold Love ring, I’m not keen on the plain white gold which is not rhodium plated. I’m really pale so the greyish metal looks really drab against my skin. I’m hoping to recoup close to what I paid as its still fairly new but resale prices aren’t great at the best of times so not expecting much



Its been shipped already can’t wait as It’s L.V I have love it lol 
Before I go on ban island I need one more thing a mulberry mini Seaton in tobacco brown sold out everywhere. One on Farfetch but double. Hoping Mulberry will get some more stock in soon. 
Good luck with your sale hopefully you will break even.


----------



## yogurtmega

Onebagtoomany said:


> Had a go at stacking my new tennis with my yellow gold Cartier Love



this is so nice!! So pretty would you mind sharing the carat weight of the tennis?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

yogurtmega said:


> this is so nice!! So pretty would you mind sharing the carat weight of the tennis?



Thank-you so much!  It’s exactly 3 carat and there are 69 diamonds.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tiffany Peretti Open Heart Necklace and Open Heart earrings in size small


----------



## skyqueen

AntiqueShopper said:


> Tiffany Peretti Open Heart Necklace and Open Heart earrings in size small


Love this...classic Peretti


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> Love this...classic Peretti


Thank you so much


----------



## gwendo25

View attachment 4717142

	

		
			
		

		
	
  G
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4717142
View attachment 4717144
View attachment 4717147


My favourite Roberto Coin 5.5 ct Rose Gold Diamond bangle stacked with tri-colour Birks 18 k bangles, along with these tanzanite and diamond beauties!


----------



## Cool Breeze

gwendo25 said:


> View attachment 4717149
> View attachment 4717150
> View attachment 4717151
> View attachment 4717152
> View attachment 4717142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717142
> View attachment 4717144
> View attachment 4717147
> 
> 
> My favourite Roberto Coin 5.5 ct Rose Gold Diamond bangle stacked with tri-colour Birks 18 k bangles, along with these tanzanite and diamond beauties!


Beautiful pieces!!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Got my lovely Ippolita bracelets and earring set out to enjoy, wishing I was wearing them to church.


----------



## gwendo25

Some of my redesign ideas come to life.  Modified diamond tennis bracelet along with plain yellow gold bracelet converted to ID bracelet all with diamonds from earrings that I had.  Tag Heuer Aquaracer, favourite watch.  A little pick me up, wore  those today around the house....in isolation!  Sorry my hands in dire need of moisturizer from these tough Canadian winters!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Sapphire and diamond huggie hoops and sapphire and diamond halo ring, both in 18k white gold together with Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond.


----------



## J.A.N.

My watch has arrived I wish the Rolex had a face like this lol. 
Big bold and cosmic.


----------



## J.A.N.

It’s here wow L.V Empriente 18k diamond ring. A very large & noticeable ring.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> It’s here wow L.V Empriente 18k diamond ring. A very large & noticeable ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719629
> View attachment 4719630
> View attachment 4719631



Wow, that’s a gorgeous ring!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wow, that’s a gorgeous ring!



It certainly is. 
Thanks it looks better irl. 
Much better than the Cartier imo.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

3 carat diamond tennis bracelet in 18k yellow gold, Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold, Cartier JUC ring in yellow gold and .60 carat diamond chain/hoop drop earrings in 18k yellow gold.


----------



## Cool Breeze

J.A.N. said:


> It’s here wow L.V Empriente 18k diamond ring. A very large & noticeable ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719629
> View attachment 4719630
> View attachment 4719631


Very cool!


----------



## J.A.N.

Cool Breeze said:


> Very cool!


Thank you xxxx


----------



## cafecreme15

My VCA 2019 limited edition holiday pendant and engagement ring. We just adopted a kitten a few days ago, and she has a tendency to go after my necklaces. Hoping she grows out of that one!


----------



## skyqueen

cafecreme15 said:


> My VCA 2019 limited edition holiday pendant and engagement ring. We just adopted a kitten a few days ago, and she has a tendency to go after my necklaces. Hoping she grows out of that one!


Your gorgeous e-ring ain't too shabby, either!


----------



## cafecreme15

skyqueen said:


> Your gorgeous e-ring ain't too shabby, either!


Thanks so much! We were supposed to get married in early June and had to push it to July of 2021 because of everything that's going on. Was hoping to give my e-ring and new wedding band friend sooner rather than later, but good thing she is beautiful all on her own!


----------



## J.A.N.

cafecreme15 said:


> My VCA 2019 limited edition holiday pendant and engagement ring. We just adopted a kitten a few days ago, and she has a tendency to go after my necklaces. Hoping she grows out of that one!


Lol I love your pendant gorgeous xxx


----------



## AntiqueShopper

J.A.N. said:


> It’s here wow L.V Empriente 18k diamond ring. A very large & noticeable ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4719629
> View attachment 4719630
> View attachment 4719631


Such a cool ring!


----------



## J.A.N.

AntiqueShopper said:


> Such a cool ring!


It’s weighs over 16gms quiet a substantial piece 
Love it 
Thanks so much xxx


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I’ve been drooling over these earrings on Ebay for over six months and finally decided to buy them  Gucci diamond drop earrings in 18k white gold. Off to quarantine myself for an extended stay on Ban Island!

Also wearing my Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond today.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> I’ve been drooling over these earrings on Ebay for over six months and finally decided to buy them  Gucci diamond drop earrings in 18k white gold. Off to quarantine myself for an extended stay on Ban Island!
> 
> Also wearing my Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond today.



These are really beautiful and look so wonderful in your ears.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> These are really beautiful and look so wonderful in your ears.



Thanks JAN, I had them in my watch list for months before taking the plunge but couldn’t resist! They are so nicely made and the diamonds are really white and sparkly. Gucci fine jewellery seems to be lovely quality although I only owned one ring in the past.


----------



## gwendo25

Decided to go with diamonds and rose gold today .....in isolation.  Love my 2.5 ct ring with pink diamond accents.  The pendant features a cushion cut center diamond created from a ring I purchased (see original ring above) on a luxury reseller site, so paid a fraction of the cost.... actually for both items).


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks JAN, I had them in my watch list for months before taking the plunge but couldn’t resist! They are so nicely made and the diamonds are really white and sparkly. Gucci fine jewellery seems to be lovely quality although I only owned one ring in the past.


Good job you did as I like these the best of all your earrings. Along with the inside out hoops.
Gucci jewellery is the best actually I had a lot of items prev from Gucci and miss them. Good quality  and well made. I had the w/g Gucci Britt studs and I lost one. Gutted.

These earrings are so very tempting as this is the type I prefer than studs but I mustn’t as I need to buy that mini croc Seaton in brown.  Although I have a black micro already.


----------



## etk123

Onebagtoomany said:


> I’ve been drooling over these earrings on Ebay for over six months and finally decided to buy them  Gucci diamond drop earrings in 18k white gold. Off to quarantine myself for an extended stay on Ban Island!
> 
> Also wearing my Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond today.


I have the matching necklace, I need to dig it out I forgot how pretty it is! Your earrings are beautiful!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

etk123 said:


> I have the matching necklace, I need to dig it out I forgot how pretty it is! Your earrings are beautiful!



Thank you so much, I love them! Oooh, there is a matching necklace?! I’d love to see a photo if you have one


----------



## etk123

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you so much, I love them! Oooh, there is a matching necklace?! I’d love to see a photo if you have one


Here it is! I’m not sure if it matches or just similar, what do you think?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

etk123 said:


> View attachment 4721654
> 
> Here it is! I’m not sure if it matches or just similar, what do you think?



It’s beautiful!  It’s not an exact match as my earrings have diamonds in the middle as well as on the outer circles but is very similar!


----------



## zibeline91

During this month, i will wear my Dior « Lily of the vallet » ring. Love it ! 
WG with pearl & diamond.


----------



## cecilienor

Put on a white gold and diamond set today. It's from a Norwegian jewler brand called Thune.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Out to get groceries - wearing 1.12 carat diamond inside out hoops in 18k yellow gold and Cartier JUC ring in yellow gold.


----------



## gwendo25

It’s a black and white diamond kind of day!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Just earrings today: Kiki McDonough diamond huggies/blue topaz and gold disc drops in 18k yellow gold.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Keeping it simple- .32 DBTY Tiffany necklace and Tahitian Pearl Studs from Pearl Paradise


----------



## cafecreme15

Bracelets for an isolated/social distancing picnic


----------



## J.A.N.

cafecreme15 said:


> Bracelets for an isolated/social distancing picnic


Stunning star bracelet wow


----------



## cafecreme15

J.A.N. said:


> Stunning star bracelet wow


Thank you!! From a jeweler named Stephanie Gottlieb


----------



## J.A.N.

I’ve just bought these to match my ring 
Louis Vuitton 18ct Gold earrings. 
As I need a decent pair of earrings I will keep and wear everyday.


----------



## cecilienor

Working from homeoffice for a while. YG today, bracelet and leaf pendant.


----------



## whateve

cafecreme15 said:


> Bracelets for an isolated/social distancing picnic





cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you!! From a jeweler named Stephanie Gottlieb


I love the v shaped bracelet. Who makes that one?


----------



## cafecreme15

whateve said:


> I love the v shaped bracelet. Who makes that one?


Thank you! That one is actually vintage from the 80s. My mom gave it to me! My dad gave it to her when they had been dating for about two months for Valentine’s Day.


----------



## whateve

cafecreme15 said:


> Thank you! That one is actually vintage from the 80s. My mom gave it to me! My dad gave it to her when they had been dating for about two months for Valentine’s Day.


No wonder I love it!


----------



## Chagall

cecilienor said:


> Working from homeoffice for a while. YG today, bracelet and leaf pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723053
> View attachment 4723054


Love the leaf pendant.


----------



## J.A.N.

J.A.N. said:


> I’ve just bought these to match my ring
> Louis Vuitton 18ct Gold earrings.
> As I need a decent pair of earrings I will keep and wear everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723039
> View attachment 4723040
> View attachment 4723041


Received the earring s


J.A.N. said:


> I’ve just bought these to match my ring
> Louis Vuitton 18ct Gold earrings.
> As I need a decent pair of earrings I will keep and wear everyday.
> Getting used to the new backs very secure.
> These are lovely. I adore L.V.
> My local post office guy calls me Miss L.V and tells everyone in the queue behind its so embarrassing but funny.
> Ha ha ha ha.
> 
> View attachment 4723039
> View attachment 4723040
> View attachment 4723041


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Kicking it old school with my first Tiffany necklace and matching bracelet- plus Tahitian Pearl Earrings


----------



## J.A.N.

AntiqueShopper said:


> Kicking it old school with my first Tiffany necklace and matching bracelet- plus Tahitian Pearl Earrings[/QUOTE
> I love this this look


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.12 carat diamond inside out hoops in 18k yellow gold, Cartier Love cuffs in yellow gold and white gold/diamond and yellow diamond halo ring in 18k white gold.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I’m wearing my Tiffany Peretti Open Heart Earrings, DBTY and Victoria pendant

My daughter wanted to show off her new to her charm bracelet (from when I was a teenager (used wire cutters on it this morning - pretending to be a jeweler here )) and her unicorn pendant


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AntiqueShopper said:


> I’m wearing my Tiffany Peretti Open Heart Earrings, DBTY and Victoria pendant
> 
> My daughter wanted to show off her new to her charm bracelet (from when I was a teenager (used wire cutters on it this morning - pretending to be a jeweler here )) and her unicorn pendant



All lovely and so cute re your daughter - obviously just like her mama when it comes to jewellery! My daughter is the same and she is only 4!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onebagtoomany said:


> All lovely and so cute re your daughter - obviously just like her mama when it comes to jewellery! My daughter is the same and she is only 4!


Thank you!  She just turned 5 and is bit of a ham


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!  She just turned 5 and is bit of a ham



They are a similar age then, mine is going to be 5 at the end of July


----------



## MmeHulot

AntiqueShopper said:


> I’m wearing my Tiffany Peretti Open Heart Earrings, DBTY and Victoria pendant
> 
> My daughter wanted to show off her new to her charm bracelet (from when I was a teenager (used wire cutters on it this morning - pretending to be a jeweler here )) and her unicorn pendant


That’s the classiest unicorn pendant I’ve seen, and I’ve seen plenty over the last year or two


----------



## gwendo25

Versace and diamonds today!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

MmeHulot said:


> That’s the classiest unicorn pendant I’ve seen, and I’ve seen plenty over the last year or two


Thanks!  I got it from TJ Maxx when I was in 5th grade- .  I have been giving my daughter my old gold pieces from my middle school years- which was a very long time ago


----------



## cecilienor

Wearing this diamond heart pendant today.


----------



## JenJBS

Wish I was wearing my London Blue Topaz set to Church for Mother's Day. Mom's favorite color is blue...


----------



## sugarcherry

My 22k yellow gold no brand necklace and my Costco pearls in 14k yellow gold.


----------



## sparklebunny

AntiqueShopper said:


> Kicking it old school with my first Tiffany necklace and matching bracelet- plus Tahitian Pearl Earrings



I love the old school Tiffany bracelet...I still wear mine too. It has the plain heart tag with my name engraved on it (and not the newer style Return to Tiffany stamp).

Today I’m wearing my Cartier mini Trinity ring (my wedding band), my sapphire and diamond engagement ring, and a Tiffany “I love you” band...many thanks to my dear husband


----------



## cdtracing

One of my Jadeite carved dragon pendants.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Just tried on my new Helen Ficalora skull charm with diamond eyes. So happy it fits on my baby Marla Aaron lock! I think it would look better stacked with a tag charm, so I’ll probably get a sterling one on Etsy with a symbol or initial on it...


----------



## cafecreme15

VCA mini Frivole


----------



## eddilicious

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Just tried on my new Helen Ficalora skull charm with diamond eyes. So happy it fits on my baby Marla Aaron lock! I think it would look better stacked with a tag charm, so I’ll probably get a sterling one on Etsy with a symbol or initial on it...
> View attachment 4728377


I just have to say that you are very creative in the way you style your jewellery - such a talent!


----------



## rutabaga

Bringing my jewelry A-game for a virtual board meeting this afternoon. Will also slip into something not made of sweatshirt material for the webcast video...


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond and pearl drop earrings and yellow diamond ring, both in 18k white gold.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

eddilicious said:


> I just have to say that you are very creative in the way you style your jewellery - such a talent!



Thank you so much! I’m inspired daily by the ladies I follow on Instagram who are master necklace stackers.


----------



## J.A.N.

L.V 18k Emp, Plat 1.01ct VS1,
W/G princess .50 today.
Diamonds are forever


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing blues today with my Gucci diamond drop earrings and sapphire and diamond halo ring in 18k white gold. Also got my holy grail bag   this morning - LV Speedy Bandouliere 25 in empreinte marine rouge  Hubby thinks I am really sad for matching my top, ring and bag together - what does he know!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing blues today with my Gucci diamond drop earrings and sapphire and diamond halo ring in 18k white gold. Also got my holy grail bag   this morning - LV Speedy Bandouliere 25 in empreinte marine rouge  Hubby thinks I am really sad for matching my top, ring and bag together - what does he know!


Beautiful OBTM
Blue is my favourite colour  
Love L.V.
Still waiting for my holy grail to appear ny magic Mulberry Mini Seaton in tobacco brown.
Men they'll never understand lol
My Samsumg S20 Ultra has arrived its an awesone phone to say the least.
Keeping myself busy by watching all the films Ive missed. Goodbye to IOS forever.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing blues today with my Gucci diamond drop earrings and sapphire and diamond halo ring in 18k white gold. Also got my holy grail bag   this morning - LV Speedy Bandouliere 25 in empreinte marine rouge  Hubby thinks I am really sad for matching my top, ring and bag together - what does he know!





J.A.N. said:


> Beautiful OBTM
> Blue is my favourite colour
> Love L.V.
> Still waiting for my holy grail to appear ny magic Mulberry Mini Seaton in tobacco brown.
> Men they'll never understand lol
> My Samsumg S20 Ultra has arrived its an awesone phone to say the least.
> Keeping myself busy by watching all the films Ive missed. Goodbye to IOS forever.



Thanks JAN, blue is my favourite colour too, every type of blue but especially navy and cobalt blue! I haven’t bought a bag for six months as have been focusing more on building my jewellery collection, so am loving the Speedy and it’s very handy being crossbody having a young child. The Seaton is a lovely bag, is the tobacco brown still available in the shops or are you looking for preowned? I’ll keep an eye out.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks JAN, blue is my favourite colour too, every type of blue but especially navy and cobalt blue! I haven’t bought a bag for six months as have been focusing more on building my jewellery collection, so am loving the Speedy and it’s very handy being crossbody having a young child. The Seaton is a lovely bag, is the tobacco brown still available in the shops or are you looking for preowned? I’ll keep an eye out.



Mulberry do have them at selected stores but only when the reopen and only for collection. Customer serv have advised. They were part of the SS collection and was on the website in Feb. Don't really want to go into London with this virus and 3 vulnerable children with me.
I will pay the full price if its new and depends on the preowned cond. Can't find one at all. Thanks 
Let me know if you see one. Farfetch has one but its way overpriced. Waiting for a massive 30% discount voucher to come up lol


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My first VCA! I bought the vintage Alhambra in MOP/yellow gold and it is absolutely stunning. Mint condition with boxes etc from the loveliest seller. I’m thinking of selling some jewellery pieces to fund some more VCA, have fallen in love with the mini Frivole necklace in yellow gold as well 

Also wearing my 1.50 ttcw diamond inside out hoops with Cartier Trinity ring (small model).


----------



## gwendo25

Diamond girl today! Excuse the do-it-yourself manicure and dry hands!


----------



## cafecreme15

Onebagtoomany said:


> My first VCA! I bought the vintage Alhambra in MOP/yellow gold and it is absolutely stunning. Mint condition with boxes etc from the loveliest seller. I’m thinking of selling some jewellery pieces to fund some more VCA, have fallen in love with the mini Frivole necklace in yellow gold as well
> 
> Also wearing my 1.50 ttcw diamond inside out hoops with Cartier Trinity ring (small model).


Welcome to the slippery slope!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

cafecreme15 said:


> Welcome to the slippery slope!



I can see why! I need a money tree!!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> My first VCA! I bought the vintage Alhambra in MOP/yellow gold and it is absolutely stunning. Mint condition with boxes etc from the loveliest seller. I’m thinking of selling some jewellery pieces to fund some more VCA, have fallen in love with the mini Frivole necklace in yellow gold as well
> 
> Also wearing my 1.50 ttcw diamond inside out hoops with Cartier Trinity ring (small model).



Now that necklace is tdf.
Congrats OBTM I luv it.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

VCA Vintage Alhambra necklace in yellow gold/MOP, 1.50 ttcw diamond inside out hoops and Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Now that necklace is tdf.
> Congrats OBTM I luv it.



Thanks JAN  I can certainly see why VCA becomes addictive! I’m thinking of selling some pieces I hardly wear to fund some more VCA. I love the mini Frivole necklace in yellow gold but would want it on a longer chain so that I could layer it with the Vintage Alhambra as well as wear it on its own.


----------



## cecilienor

Julie Sandlau Signature earrings today.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

So happy, was moaning to my husband today about having sold my old diamond stud earrings in yellow gold last year, as they would look beautiful with my new VCA necklace which I don’t think looks right with drop/hoop earrings and doesn’t match my white gold bezel-set diamond studs. I sold them to my local jeweller. DH turns round and says he was going to wait until our 9th wedding anniversary (in the summer) but he secretly bought them back for me! I can’t believe it! I was so sad to part with them when I did but needed the money at the time for something else.

I’ve posted photos in the past but here they are - 1.60 ttcw in yellow gold four prong martini settings.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onebagtoomany said:


> So happy, was moaning to my husband today about having sold my old diamond stud earrings in yellow gold last year, as they would look beautiful with my new VCA necklace which I don’t think looks right with drop/hoop earrings and doesn’t match my white gold bezel-set diamond studs. I sold them to my local jeweller. DH turns round and says he was going to wait until our 9th wedding anniversary (in the summer) but he secretly bought them back for me! I can’t believe it! I was so sad to part with them when I did but needed the money at the time for something else.
> 
> I’ve posted photos in the past but here they are - 1.60 ttcw in yellow gold four prong martini settings.


Such a sweet hubby and story!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AntiqueShopper said:


> Such a sweet hubby and story!



I still can’t believe it! He said he knew I would regret selling them and was going to wait until our anniversary to surprise me but couldn’t resist today  My jeweller did a good job of keeping it a secret all these months too! He has a preowned window in his shop but I assumed he sold them when I didn’t see them displayed!


----------



## JenJBS

Onebagtoomany said:


> So happy, was moaning to my husband today about having sold my old diamond stud earrings in yellow gold last year, as they would look beautiful with my new VCA necklace which I don’t think looks right with drop/hoop earrings and doesn’t match my white gold bezel-set diamond studs. I sold them to my local jeweller. DH turns round and says he was going to wait until our 9th wedding anniversary (in the summer) but he secretly bought them back for me! I can’t believe it! I was so sad to part with them when I did but needed the money at the time for something else.
> 
> I’ve posted photos in the past but here they are - 1.60 ttcw in yellow gold four prong martini settings.



Such a sweet story! They are beautiful!


----------



## cdtracing

Golden SS & Akoyas.


----------



## shoemetheworld

cdtracing said:


> Golden SS & Akoyas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4732968



I love the colour of your pearls! You've also inspired me to layer some necklaces when I WFM on Tuesday hehe.


----------



## gwendo25

It’s a diamond and tanzanite kind of day on this CDN holiday, with Birks watch!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> It’s a diamond and tanzanite kind of day on this CDN holiday, with Birks watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4733393
> View attachment 4733394
> View attachment 4733395
> View attachment 4733396



Gorgeous, love tanzanite!


----------



## shoemetheworld

Feeling the pearls today. Inspired by 
cdtracing


----------



## gwendo25

View attachment 4734264
View attachment 4734260
View attachment 4734261
View attachment 4734263
View attachment 4734260
View attachment 4734261
View attachment 4734263

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Feeling like Diamonds.....


----------



## liliBuo

Anniversary band from my jeweler + diamond earrings from bluenile


----------



## cdtracing

shoemetheworld said:


> Feeling the pearls today. Inspired by
> cdtracing
> 
> View attachment 4734244


You look beautiful, shoemetheworld!!!  Your pearls glow against your skin!


----------



## shoemetheworld

cdtracing said:


> You look beautiful, shoemetheworld!!!  Your pearls glow against your skin!


Awwww thank you so much! That's the sweetest thing I've heard in a while.


----------



## JenJBS

Tiffany HardWear double drop earrings.  Simple bangle bracelets by Michael Kors.


----------



## sammytheMUA

My daily jewelry: 2ct tennis bracelet, engagement ring, crossover diamond wedding band, and .90 diamond studs.


----------



## gwendo25

Diamonds and Chanel! Love the micro pavé workmanship and snowflake design.


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## cecilienor

White gold and diamond today


----------



## JenJBS

rileygirl said:


> View attachment 4737866



Your puppy modeling assistant is adorable!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Early 20th century rose cut diamond and pearl earrings, DBTY .32, Cartier Love in 18k yellow gold


----------



## Sallyscience

DY 18K yellow gold charm necklace, initial with diamonds and evil eye with diamonds and sapphires - graduation gift from mom 

I can't decide if I like the charms together on one chain or by themselves but layered on separate chains.  I might try to find a blue silk cord for the evil eye charm - I think it would be cool to match the colors.


----------



## J.A.N.

Thinking of buying this beauty but wondering what the import duties feon the US will be?
18ct 4ct Tanzanite and dia ring. 
Or would like a sapphire just like this.
I had a ring similar to this but sold it.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Thinking of buying this beauty but wondering what the import duties feon the US will be?
> 18ct 4ct Tanzanite and dia ring.
> Or would like a sapphire just like this.
> I had a ring similar to this but sold it.
> View attachment 4738822



What a beautiful stone! Not sure re import duties, I’ve paid quite a lot in the past for lower value items than yours so they probably won’t be cheap


----------



## Onebagtoomany

0.60 ttcw diamond studs, 0.75 ttcw diamond eternity ring and blue sapphire pear ring in 18k white gold with Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

J.A.N. said:


> Thinking of buying this beauty but wondering what the import duties feon the US will be?
> 18ct 4ct Tanzanite and dia ring.
> Or would like a sapphire just like this.
> I had a ring similar to this but sold it.
> View attachment 4738822


Beautiful ring! No idea what the import duties will be.


----------



## J.A.N.

AntiqueShopper said:


> Beautiful ring! No idea what the import duties will be.


I know its more blue than purple a rare find for tanzanite xxx
Thanks


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> What a beautiful stone! Not sure re import duties, I’ve paid quite a lot in the past for lower value items than yours so they probably won’t be cheap


Thanks lt is gorgeous im looking for a perfect blue again might wait and look for a decent sapphire my budget is £2600 approx.  Cushion cut is just perfect


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

A charm holder necklace I created from vintage watch chains.


----------



## J.A.N.

Or this
18ct White gold sapphire cornflower blue 1.85ct
1ct dianonds 
	

		
			
		

		
	





This is from where you bought your sapphire ring from OBTM.


----------



## shoemetheworld

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> A charm holder necklace I created from vintage watch chains.
> View attachment 4739140


Such a cool necklace!! Also such a cool way to repurpose.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

J.A.N. said:


> Or this
> 18ct White gold sapphire cornflower blue 1.85ct
> 1ct dianonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4739158
> View attachment 4739160
> 
> 
> This is from where you bought your sapphire ring from OBTM.


This is gorgeous!


----------



## J.A.N.

AntiqueShopper said:


> This is gorgeous!


Thank you its much better than the tanzanite and I prefer it more.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

shoemetheworld said:


> Such a cool necklace!! Also such a cool way to repurpose.



Thanks so much! I’m kinda obsessed with watch chains; if I’m not hoarding them, I’m playing Frankenstein with them for my Etsy shop!


----------



## misscocktail

Such lovely jewelry ladies! It's been a while since I was here, but can't resist sharing my rings I wear dialy:
-3.89ct Amethyst and diamond ring (10 year wedding anniversary present)
-small eternity band with diamonds
Other hand:
-small diamond engagement ring
-wedding band
-half eternity ring (belonged to my grandma)

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## J.A.N.

Its on its way not this week but next due to lockdown. Sapphire is more durable than Tanzanite. Really excited i have been looking for a decent size Sappbire ring for a very long time.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Or this
> 18ct White gold sapphire cornflower blue 1.85ct
> 1ct dianonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4739158
> View attachment 4739160
> 
> 
> This is from where you bought your sapphire ring from OBTM.



Oh wow! It’s gorgeous!!! You will be really happy with their service, they resized for me at no extra cost and were great to deal with.


----------



## J.A.N.

I'm so pleased 


Onebagtoomany said:


> Oh wow! It’s gorgeous!!! You will be really happy with their service, they resized for me at no extra cost and were great to deal with.


 I'm so pleased you love it and thanks for inspiring me to ge it. You have good taste when it comes to jewellery imo.
He's a really nice guy and is priotising it's fast as he can. The sizing is free from a K.5 to an R a much bigger size completed by laser so its  perfect. I've been searching for a decent Sapphire ring in a design I like. Its a decent sized sapphire with a whole carat of dianomds which is awesome. He says its stunning irl and the colour is the most  beautiful colour.
I definitely can't buy anything else now. So now on ban island but sitting pretty lol.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.60 ttcw diamond studs in 18k yellow gold, Tiffany initial disc necklace in yellow gold and Cartier Trinity ring (small model).


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Decided to do mixed metals today. A CZ starburst charm + my first initial on a Marla Aaron baby lock for my necklace, plus my little diamond solitaire studs and my newest earrings: a pair of 4-point stars with the tiniest diamond in the center of each. (Aaaaaand a plain ball stud in my cartilage... I want more ear piercings!) Both charms and the earrings are from Etsy. Since getting more into jewelry, I realize that little diamonds are not very pricy.


----------



## bhurry

My stars and moon necklace, pardon my comfy quarantine shirt lol.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Gucci diamond drop earrings and yellow diamond ring today, both in 18k white gold.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

South Sea Golden Pearl and Diamond ring, Elsa Peretti Mesh Fringe Earrings, and .32 DBTY- plus wedding band


----------



## efleon

J.A.N. said:


> Or this
> 18ct White gold sapphire cornflower blue 1.85ct
> 1ct dianonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4739158
> View attachment 4739160
> 
> 
> This is from where you bought your sapphire ring from OBTM.


I vote for this sapphire!
Wowza


----------



## gwendo25

Diamond day today. Wearing Art Deco ring with diamond 3 stone necklace.


----------



## leechiyong

This bracelet just arrived and I’m excited to wear it, even if just around the house:


----------



## AntiqueShopper

2018 Van Cleef Holiday Pendant, Peretti Fringe Earrings in 18k, Cartier Love Bracelet yellow gold- too early for rings for me- sorry about lack of makeup- haven’t worn it much during quarantine


----------



## skiptomylu

This combination of rings.
eternity diamond pavee ring
and 1ct D colour, VVS1 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 diamond lattice ring in 18K rose gold.


----------



## J.A.N.

skiptomylu said:


> This combination of rings.
> eternity diamond pavee ring
> and 1ct D colour, VVS1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4745559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diamond lattice ring in 18K rose gold.


Wow what a unique piece I love this.
The perfect diamomd in my fav cut.
A stunning explosion of dianomds.
Is this a bespoke piece?


----------



## skiptomylu

J.A.N. said:


> Wow what a unique piece I love this.
> The perfect diamomd in my fav cut.
> A stunning explosion of dianomds.
> Is this a bespoke piece?




Thank you . It is from the jeweler Grew and Co. Their design has a cushion cut diamond and I asked for a princess cut instead.


----------



## J.A.N.

skiptomylu said:


> Thank you . It is from the jeweler Grew and Co. Their design has a cushion cut diamond and I asked for a princess cut instead.



My pleasure wear it in good health
Princess cut is my fav cut too xxx


----------



## cafecreme15

AntiqueShopper said:


> 2018 Van Cleef Holiday Pendant, Peretti Fringe Earrings in 18k, Cartier Love Bracelet yellow gold- too early for rings for me- sorry about lack of makeup- haven’t worn it much during quarantine


Love the holiday pendant!


----------



## vanilla_addict

Wearing a couple of things but what i am excited about most are my new earrings from Chaumet. 
I got them recently.. needed a lift me up kind of gift to myself. I went back to office this week after a long work from home period and still we are in uncertain times. But we are following the orders closely and taking it one day at a time.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Doing a little high-low jewelry fashion today- VCA 10-Motif and QVC Honora Pearl studs got at least 15 years ago


----------



## J.A.N.

AntiqueShopper said:


> Doing a little high-low jewelry fashion today- VCA 10-Motif and QVC Honora Pearl studs got at least 15 years ago


Wow the necklace is gorgeous ✨


----------



## AntiqueShopper

J.A.N. said:


> Wow the necklace is gorgeous ✨


Thank you!   It was my 5th wedding anniversary present and a piece I wanted for at least 15 years before acquiring.


----------



## J.A.N.

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!   It was my 5th wedding anniversary present and a piece I wanted for at least 15 years before acquiring.



The perfect present 
That makes it even more special then. xxx


----------



## ilovedesigner96

My Kenneth Jay lane Cuff i got 3 weeks ago wearing it non stop and my sterling silver with half carat diamond ring for the pinky not many rings due that i wear gloves due to the virus.
KJL is the king of faking it he made pieces for many big society ladies to mention a few Wallis Simpson Jackie O and Diana Vreeland which she owned the same cuffs as the one i got!! Makes me feel a bit special  The quality seems beautiful and solid the look is stunning inspired by the cuffs that coco chanel wore from verdura which are a dream!!! I dont really like fakes unless is KJL because even though he replicates allot he adds his own whimsical touch without looking cheap imo. So if the original vogue editor wore the look alikes why cant i?  is all about the illusion when it comes to jewellery in my opinion.


----------



## J.A.N.

Its finally arrived today what do you think?
Which pic looks best?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

J.A.N. said:


> Its finally arrived today what do you think?
> Which pic looks best?
> View attachment 4748579
> View attachment 4748578
> View attachment 4748577
> View attachment 4748576


It’s so beautiful!  I like it best in the first or last picture. Enjoy playing with your new piece!


----------



## J.A.N.

AntiqueShopper said:


> It’s so beautiful!  I like it best in the first or last picture. Enjoy playing with your new piece!


Thank you xxx  its such  a substantial piece.
Well worth every penny 
Love it


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Its finally arrived today what do you think?
> Which pic looks best?
> View attachment 4748579
> View attachment 4748578
> View attachment 4748577
> View attachment 4748576



It’s absolutely gorgeous - what a beauty! You must be thrilled!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> It’s absolutely gorgeous - what eauty!
> 
> 
> Onebagtoomany said:
> 
> 
> 
> It’s absolutely gorgeous - what a beauty! You must be thrilled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must be thrilled![/QUO
> 
> 
> Thank you
> Yes I am over rhe moon, im so glad I bought from this seller.
> Its a stunner. It looks like its worth thousands.
> Reminds me of the Royal wedding ring style which I love  but much nicer imo. The diamonds are so big and bright and the Sapphire is the most beautiful Cornflower Blue.
> 
> Kate Middleton eat your heart out lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Onebagtoomany

The seller is fantastic isn’t he, I still love and wear my pear sapphire and diamond halo ring all the time. He had a beautiful pink sapphire and diamond halo ring in platinum listed for a while too which I was drooling over but it’s gone now so assume someone bought it


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing my new to me VCA Sweet Alhambra butterfly bracelet in mother of pearl stacked with 3 carat diamond tennis bracelet and Cartier Love cuff, all in yellow gold. Also 1.60 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold.


----------



## skiptomylu

J.A.N. said:


> Its finally arrived today what do you think?
> Which pic looks best?
> View attachment 4748579
> View attachment 4748578
> View attachment 4748577
> View attachment 4748576


First picture!!!!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> The seller is fantastic isn’t he, I still love and wear my pear sapphire and diamond halo ring all the time. He had a beautiful pink sapphire and diamond halo ring in platinum listed for a while too which I was drooling over but it’s gone now so assume someone bought it [/QUOTE
> 
> Hea a realiy nice guy. He went out of his way to hurry things along. He was so busy as well I kept reminding him which helped. Your pear cut Sappbire def inspired me  The colour is the best I've seen. Perfect blue.
> I have a pink sapphire and love it.
> This ring is the best I've owned. Its a very good looking ring and Blue is my fav colour.
> Sapphire has to my fav stone just beating topaz. Cornflower actually shows off the blue   more. As most Sapphires are dark and not too my taste.
> 
> This is my fav ring at No 1 now nothing can beat it not even Louis Vuitton.
> 
> Didn't see the pink he had maybe on his feedback if it was sold on ebay. Exp items I didn't expect to spend so much but just had to to find the perfect Sapphire / Daisy flower ring.


----------



## J.A.N.

skiptomylu said:


> First picture!!!!


Quite agree this ring looks best on its own.


----------



## skiptomylu

J.A.N. said:


> Quite agree this ring looks best on its own.


The lighting is amazing in the first picture!


----------



## J.A.N.

skiptomylu said:


> The lighting is amazing in the first picture!


Just my bedside lamp and the main light along with my new phone Samsung S20 ultra.Very good quality photos.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Chanel Earrings and Bracelet
VCA Vintage Alhambra Carnelian Necklace
Star Jewelry Diamonds Initial Necklace

Love the mix of Fine Jewellery and Costume Jewellery 
They are simply beautiful and well made and really addictive!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

So quarantine has made me a little jewelry crazy today   :  Tahitian pearl studs, vintage Norway sterling silver and enamel necklace (1950s-1960s) I bought when I was 23 for $60, Cartier Love Bracelet and Tiffany Wedding Band


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Every time I throw on a bunch of necklaces haphazardly (like I did for this Instagram photo to display the vintage letter/number charms I have for sale) I wonder why I forget to try more jewelry layers with my own daily looks...


----------



## skiptomylu

Hello again ladies,

Since lockdown I have been changing my rings very often

Yesterday:
No oil Emerald pear cut and and D/VS2 half moon diamond


----------



## skiptomylu

Today: 


My beloved fancy intense pink marquise diamond and fancy intense blue oval cut diamond flower ring.


----------



## gwendo25

4752838[/ATTACH] 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4752835


Feeling fruity today with this pear cut halo ring and tanzanite necklace.


----------



## J.A.N.

skiptomylu said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> My beloved fancy intense pink marquise diamond and fancy intense blue oval cut diamond flower ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752768


Very rare coloured diamonds in a unique rare piece.
Interested to know what the diamond weights are?


----------



## skiptomylu

J.A.N. said:


> Very rare coloured diamonds in a unique rare piece.
> Interested to know what the diamond weights are?



Hi ,

1 ct and 0.82 ct


----------



## EMDOC

Tiffany solitaire and wedding set

Right wrist (hand taking picture) Cartier love YG, juste un clou in RG and chain link bracelet YG by ZoeLev


----------



## J.A.N.

skiptomylu said:


> Hi ,
> 
> 1 ct and 0.82 ct


Thanks stunning ring.


----------



## gwendo25

skiptomylu said:


> First picture!!!!


Last picture.


----------



## beautymagpie

skiptomylu said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> My beloved fancy intense pink marquise diamond and fancy intense blue oval cut diamond flower ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752768



Gorgeous - so different!


----------



## cdtracing

Custom made octopus pendant


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

skiptomylu said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> My beloved fancy intense pink marquise diamond and fancy intense blue oval cut diamond flower ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752768


those fancy diamonds are just , may i ask how much this ring was/where you bought it?


----------



## gwendo25

Layering it up with rose gold.


----------



## skiptomylu

diane sun said:


> those fancy diamonds are just , may i ask how much this ring was/where you bought it?


Hello,

It is a bespoke piece from Thomas de Montegriffo and my hubs surprised me with it


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Vintage (1990s) Picasso X with diamonds and  Tahitian Pearl Studs- Cartier Love Bracelet- feeling very 1990s with my very high waisted ripped jean shorts and tucked in V neck


----------



## Onebagtoomany

New 0.67 ttcw circle of life diamond drop earrings in 18k white gold, Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond and yellow diamond halo ring in 18k white gold.


----------



## so_sofya1985

My gorgeous marquise ring with two custom made intense yellow bands around it ❤️


----------



## so_sofya1985




----------



## skiptomylu

so_sofya1985 said:


> View attachment 4755138



Soo cool!!!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

0.67 diamond circle of life drop earrings in 18k WG, blue sapphire and diamond pear halo ring in 18k WG, 0.75 diamond seven stone ring in 18k WG and Michele Urban Mini diamond watch stacked with Cartier Love cuff in WG/diamond.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I added my white alligator strap on the Michele and think it looks better


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> I added my white alligator strap on the Michele and think it looks better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4756303


Beautiful style of watch. I used to have the same style, different brand in pink.


----------



## Tempo

Celebrating post Corona times!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Tempo said:


> Celebrating post Corona times!
> 
> View attachment 4756509


You’re kidding right?  It is not POST Corona times.


----------



## Tempo

Gourmetgal said:


> You’re kidding right?  It is not POST Corona times.


Well, depends very much on where you live. At least, Europe is coming back to normal life these days, some countries seem to be almost Covid free, but yes, we will have to deal with it for a while.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Tempo said:


> Celebrating post Corona times!
> 
> View attachment 4756509


blinded by your bling!  (I also like to think it’s “post”)


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Sooooo excited - I’ve been looking for a new three stone ring since I sadly lost the one DH bought me a couple of years ago I wasn’t specifically looking for a Tiffany one (my old one was not designer) but wanted one that was around a carat total and came across this beauty: Tiffany 1.04 ttcw three stone ring in platinum, VVS2 clarity and E colour, with all boxes/paperwork. It’s a few years old so I was able to get it for an incredible price and it will hopefully arrive tomorrow!

Planning to wear it both as an alternative wedding set with a plain Tiffany plat band as well as on my right hand, it will be my 9th wedding anniversary gift from DH


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Sooooo excited - I’ve been looking for a new three stone ring since I sadly lost the one DH bought me a couple of years ago I wasn’t specifically looking for a Tiffany one (my old one was not designer) but wanted one that was around a carat total and came across this beauty: Tiffany 1.04 ttcw three stone ring in platinum, VVS2 clarity and E colour, with all boxes/paperwork. It’s a few years old so I was able to get it for an incredible price and it will hopefully arrive tomorrow!
> 
> Planning to wear it both as an alternative wedding set with a plain Tiffany plat band as well as on my right hand, it will be my 9th wedding anniversary gift from DH
> View attachment 4757928


Stunning cant wait to see it on your finger


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Sooooo excited - I’ve been looking for a new three stone ring since I sadly lost the one DH bought me a couple of years ago I wasn’t specifically looking for a Tiffany one (my old one was not designer) but wanted one that was around a carat total and came across this beauty: Tiffany 1.04 ttcw three stone ring in platinum, VVS2 clarity and E colour, with all boxes/paperwork. It’s a few years old so I was able to get it for an incredible price and it will hopefully arrive tomorrow!
> 
> Planning to wear it both as an alternative wedding set with a plain Tiffany plat band as well as on my right hand, it will be my 9th wedding anniversary gift from DH
> View attachment 4757928


I love buying preloved jewelry.  You get much more for value your money and definitely can find some real deals.  Of course you must buy from a reputable dealer.  Here are some examples of my finds...I love to acquire different shapes of diamonds. The first one, cushion cut, set in rose gold, I converted to a necklace. The last one, pear shape, I converted from a solitaire to a halo setting.


----------



## JenJBS

My Balenciaga bracelet arrived!        Loving the Lagon color!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> I love buying preloved jewelry.  You get much more for value your money and definitely can find some real deals.  Of course you must buy from a reputable dealer.  Here are some examples of my finds...I love to acquire different shapes of diamonds. The first one, cushion cut, set in rose gold, I converted to a necklace. The last one, pear shape, I converted from a solitaire to a halo setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758008
> View attachment 4758009
> View attachment 4758010
> View attachment 4758011
> View attachment 4758012
> View attachment 4758008
> View attachment 4758009
> View attachment 4758010
> View attachment 4758011
> View attachment 4758012
> View attachment 4758021



Gorgeous pieces!

I totally agree about preowned jewellery, some of my nicest ones were bought preowned/estate including both my Cartier Love bracelets and VCA Vintage Alhambra necklace. I love a good deal


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I just checked tracking and my three stone is definitely arriving today!


----------



## cvalier26

Modest contribution : rose gold dbty with random white gold necklace that has meaning to me, olive leaf band and white gold salamander and daisy and bangle. Just a regular day


----------



## skyqueen

gwendo25 said:


> I love buying preloved jewelry.  You get much more for value your money and definitely can find some real deals.  Of course you must buy from a reputable dealer.  Here are some examples of my finds...I love to acquire different shapes of diamonds. The first one, cushion cut, set in rose gold, I converted to a necklace. The last one, pear shape, I converted from a solitaire to a halo setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758008
> View attachment 4758009
> View attachment 4758010
> View attachment 4758011
> View attachment 4758012
> View attachment 4758008
> View attachment 4758009
> View attachment 4758010
> View attachment 4758011
> View attachment 4758012
> View attachment 4758021


The necklace came out great! Like it much better as a necklace


----------



## Onebagtoomany

And here she is! Tiffany 3 stone diamond engagement ring in platinum, 1.04 ttcw, VVS2/E. I also got the folio with all documents inside so am thrilled!

Unfortunately the ring is too small currently to wear on my ring finger so will be booking it in for resizing and complimentary cleaning/polishing in the next few days. I’ve attached a photo of it on my little finger after being cleaned and polished by me - can’t believe how dirty it was when it came to me from the seller! I’m imagining it will look even better once it has been professionally cleaned by Tiffany!


----------



## whateve

cvalier26 said:


> Modest contribution : rose gold dbty with random white gold necklace that has meaning to me, olive leaf band and white gold salamander and daisy and bangle. Just a regular day


I love those rings! Who makes them?


----------



## gwendo25

skyqueen said:


> The necklace came out great! Like it much better as a necklace


Thanks, I like it better also.  I had the necklace in mind when I bought it.


----------



## gwendo25

This is one of my more dainty looks, diamond bar bracelet with beaded chain and set in rose gold, custom made to my specifications, along with diamond solitaire pendant. Waiting for my new forevermark teardrop pendant to arrive.


----------



## cvalier26

whateve said:


> I love those rings! Who makes them?


Thank you, the olive leaf band is from Tiffany (I bought it when it first came out and « only » cost 125€ (now it is at 280€!), very happy with this purchase as I love it and wear it often) and the salamander is from a small French jeweler (I don’t remember which one as it was a gift sorry)


----------



## cvalier26

gwendo25 said:


> This is one of my more dainty looks, diamond bar bracelet with beaded chain and set in rose gold, custom made to my specifications, along with diamond solitaire pendant. Waiting for my new forevermark teardrop pendant to arrive.


Love the pendant, would love to see modeling pics when it arrives


----------



## whateve

cvalier26 said:


> Thank you, the olive leaf band is from Tiffany (I bought it when it first came out and « only » cost 125€ (now it is at 280€!), very happy with this purchase as I love it and wear it often) and the salamander is from a small French jeweler (I don’t remember which one as it was a gift sorry)


Thanks!


----------



## cvalier26

cvalier26 said:


> Modest contribution : rose gold dbty with random white gold necklace that has meaning to me, olive leaf band and white gold salamander and daisy and bangle. Just a regular day


Do you think it would be worth it (I don’t have a huge budget and am also looking for a blue pendant topaz or aquamarine) to get the Tiffany silver olive leaf pendant to layer with my dbty? Is it too matchy with the ring? I also have tree of life earrings so I don’t want to look like a forest either   
On a another note, I would also like to get the baroque looking pendant earrings, what do you think  ?


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onebagtoomany said:


> And here she is! Tiffany 3 stone diamond engagement ring in platinum, 1.04 ttcw, VVS2/E. I also got the folio with all documents inside so am thrilled!
> 
> Unfortunately the ring is too small currently to wear on my ring finger so will be booking it in for resizing and complimentary cleaning/polishing in the next few days. I’ve attached a photo of it on my little finger after being cleaned and polished by me - can’t believe how dirty it was when it came to me from the seller! I’m imagining it will look even better once it has been professionally cleaned by Tiffany!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4759281


It’s beautiful!


----------



## cvalier26

cvalier26 said:


> Do you think it would be worth it (I don’t have a huge budget and am also looking for a blue pendant topaz or aquamarine) to get the Tiffany silver olive leaf pendant to layer with my dbty? Is it too matchy with the ring? I also have tree of life earrings so I don’t want to look like a forest either
> On a another note, I would also like to get the baroque looking pendant earrings, what do you think  ?


Now I’m thinking of layering it with this sapphire pendant, it is only 3mm but I like small and dainty, what do you think , is it enough size for a sapphire ? I know the Tiffany one is only .1 and this is .15


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Put on a few necklaces, just because.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> And here she is! Tiffany 3 stone diamond engagement ring in platinum, 1.04 ttcw, VVS2/E. I also got the folio with all documents inside so am thrilled!
> 
> Unfortunately the ring is too small currently to wear on my ring finger so will be booking it in for resizing and complimentary cleaning/polishing in the next few days. I’ve attached a photo of it on my little finger after being cleaned and polished by me - can’t believe how dirty it was when it came to me from the seller! I’m imagining it will look even better once it has been professionally cleaned by Tiffany!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4759281


Wow Amazing quality and clarity.


----------



## aerinha

I loved Laura Ingalls Wilder books when I was younger (still reread at times) and purchased this almandine garnet and pearl in 22kt gold ring from 1830-1840 as a tribute to her engagement ring.


----------



## gwendo25

My latest acquisition.  It is a delicate piece, not my usual style, but those E colour diamonds are real sparklers.


----------



## gwendo25

It’s a black and white kind of day!  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4762327


----------



## cvalier26

Amber day 
Small pendant in the day, larger in the evening


----------



## gwendo25

For today, sunny rainbow sapphire bracelet with pear shape diamond ring.


----------



## JenJBS

Relaxed Saturday at my favorite outdoor shopping area calls for my Balenciaga bracelet. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
l


----------



## beautymagpie

gwendo25 said:


> It’s a black and white kind of day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4762327
> View attachment 4762331



Your pear halo ring may just have converted me to the style!  Would you mind sharing it's size for context? I'm forever tempted with rings! My eternity is a bit of an awkward fit with some though and sentimentality to that usually makes me pull back.


----------



## OnceUponAShoe




----------



## gwendo25

beautymagpie said:


> Your pear halo ring may just have converted me to the style!  Would you mind sharing it's size for context? I'm forever tempted with rings! My eternity is a bit of an awkward fit with some though and sentimentality to that usually makes me pull back.


I reset this 1 ct SI1 E diamond I acquired from a solitaire setting to a double halo setting.  I couldn’t believe how large it appears in this setting!  I also love how the pear shape setting elongates the finger. Attached is the original setting.


----------



## beautymagpie

gwendo25 said:


> I reset this 1 ct SI1 E diamond I acquired from a solitaire setting to a double halo setting.  I couldn’t believe how large it appears in this setting!  I also love how the pear shape setting elongates the finger. Attached is the original setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4764533



Thanks so much! That’s really helpful and a fab upgrade with something existing. It does look a lovely big size.

Unless I’m going out I tend to wear the same stuff daily so I had thought about getting something different for special occasions but I’m a bit too sentimentally tied to my original engagement ring. I might toy with pulling it into a new design or getting it for my right hand.


----------



## gwendo25

beautymagpie said:


> Thanks so much! That’s really helpful and a fab upgrade with something existing. It does look a lovely big size.
> 
> Unless I’m going out I tend to wear the same stuff daily so I had thought about getting something different for special occasions but I’m a bit too sentimentally tied to my original engagement ring. I might toy with pulling it into a new design or getting it for my right hand.


This is not actually my engagement ring.  I also wear it on my right hand.  I have   A bit of an obsession for different shapes of diamonds so I have a few rings that look like engagement rings but I alternate wearing on my right hand.  All preloved and purchased for at least half of retail price, and given a new life!  This one is my favourite, although not the most expensive, and the only one I reset.  I knew I could make it look so much better.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

0.60 ttcw diamond studs in 18k white gold, Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond, Michele Urban Mini diamond watch with white alligator strap, 0.75 ttcw diamond seven stone ring and yellow diamond halo ring.


----------



## cvalier26

Mixing golds for a stressful day ahead so I was in the mood to mix . Small diamond studs and pendant.


----------



## cvalier26

Dbty and butterfly rg


----------



## JenJBS

My Alex and Ani earrings. They seemed appropriate for summer.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I managed to get to a Tiffany & Co store today to see about having my three stone diamond platinum ring resized. The service was exceptional, despite my ring being preowned and a few years old they are resizing it free of charge! It also turns out to be a lot smaller than the seller claimed (a 5 instead of a 7), so no wonder it didn’t even get past my knuckle! It’s being resized to a 7.5 and I should get it back by 8 July


----------



## snibor

cvalier26 said:


> Mixing golds for a stressful day ahead so I was in the mood to mix . Small diamond studs and pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4765429


I love they vine/leaf ring!  It looks so good next to the other ring. Is it Tiffany or another brand?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Also, not the best lighting but I bought the Metro ring in platinum to wear alongside the three stone, both will be my wedding anniversary gift from DH. I looked at a few different options but the SA agreed that the Metro is ideal as it doesn’t compete with the three stone at all. This was a lesson for me in holding out for what I really wanted - have bought much cheaper skinny diamond bands in the past to save money but always ended up being disappointed with the quality/sparkle.


----------



## cvalier26

snibor said:


> I love they vine/leaf ring!  It looks so good next to the other ring. Is it Tiffany or another brand?


Yes it is Tiffany


----------



## snibor

cvalier26 said:


> Yes it is Tiffany


Thanks for replying. It looks really good and I love your bracelets and necklaces too


----------



## cdtracing

Custom made octopus necklace with a mix of WSS,GSS, White Edisons & small FW pearls.


----------



## Christofle

cdtracing said:


> Custom made octopus necklace with a mix of WSS,GSS, White Edisons & small FW pearls.
> View attachment 4767069



Quite simply outstanding.


----------



## gwendo25

Diamonds by the yard and Charriol rose/white gold ring.


----------



## JenJBS

My new bracelet by Opes Robur.


----------



## Oni_

Since I've been working from home and not really interacting with anybody, I've been going super minimal with my jewelry lately. Just wearing my engagement ring, and that's mostly just because it makes me anxious to take it off.


----------



## cvalier26




----------



## gwendo25

It’s a mostly Roberto Coin kind of day.


----------



## Cool Breeze

gwendo25 said:


> It’s a mostly Roberto Coin kind of day.
> View attachment 4769819
> View attachment 4769820
> 
> View attachment 4769824
> View attachment 4769833


Gorgeous collection!


----------



## gwendo25

Cool Breeze said:


> Gorgeous collection!


Thanks!


----------



## kiwishopper

Leslie Greene WG ring and Hearts on Fire pendent today


----------



## sugarcherry

22k gold rope chain in 2.9mm and 18” long.


----------



## J.A.N.

All my favs 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
l


----------



## Onebagtoomany

T&Co toggle necklace in silver and bezel-set 0.60 ttcw diamond studs in 18k white gold today.


----------



## chanelbee23

cdtracing said:


> Custom made octopus necklace with a mix of WSS,GSS, White Edisons & small FW pearls.
> View attachment 4767069


WOW!


----------



## dotty8

Shopping day with my new Swarovski heart ring


----------



## gwendo25

Yellow gold day! ID bracelet with a twist.


----------



## dmitchell15

cvalier26 said:


> View attachment 4768847
> View attachment 4768848
> View attachment 4768849



I love your sun bracelet. Do you sharing, where is it from? It's really pretty.


----------



## cvalier26

dmitchell15 said:


> I love your sun bracelet. Do you sharing, where is it from? It's really pretty.


Thank you  it is from a local jeweler in France that doesn’t do international shipping though sorry


----------



## Onebagtoomany

In the mood for lots of pieces today, I don’t normally wear this much all at once:

- Tiffany Metro ring in platinum
- Cartier Trinity ring (small)
- Bracelet stack, all in YG: VCA Sweet Alhambra butterfly, Tiffany  Pearls by the Yard, 3 carat diamond tennis bracelet and Cartier Love cuff
- 1.12 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in 18k YG


----------



## JenJBS

My new necklace by Vitaly, in the gasoline finish.


----------



## gwendo25

Tiffany T Wrap bracelet, Art Deco ring and Blue/white diamond necklace today.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Mixing metals today:

- 0.60 ttcw diamond bezel-set diamond studs in 18k white gold
- Tiffany Metro ring in platinum stacked with Cartier Trinity ring (small)
- Fope Flex’
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
it Prima bracelet in yellow gold stacked with Cartier Love cuffs in yellow gold and white gold/diamond


----------



## gwendo25

I think, bright diamonds/18k white gold today!


----------



## twitspie

My wrist party today
Please follow my instagram:
twinkleandpearl


----------



## Loubishoetopia

Engagement ring Roman Malakov 
Tiffany jazz and channel set wedding bands 

Cartier juste un clou ring 
Tiffany Paloma Picasso love ring
Tiffany ribbon ring


----------



## cdtracing

White pearls tonight for dinner.  2 Kojima Waterfall necklace, Akoya necklace, WSS drop pendant, WSS diamond earrings.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Have added a yellow gold Tiffany Metro to my platinum one, just waiting for my three  stone ring to come back from Tiffany now to complete my stack


----------



## gwendo25

Sunshine today!  Feeling my pear shape diamond along with tanzanite/diamond ring and rainbow sapphire bracelet.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Silver layers today. Marla Aaron baby lock, Valium pill, and vintage numero cinco.


----------



## J_love_Chanel

Tennis bracelets and rings are my everyday items. I am adding VCA pieces today. These two are my first ever pieces from VCA and I absolutely love these!


----------



## skiptomylu

Hiya

I just received it today:

My imperial jadeite (fei cui) riing with colourless rose cut diamonds


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

skiptomylu said:


> Hiya
> 
> I just received it today:
> 
> My imperial jadeite (fei cui) riing with colourless rose cut diamonds
> View attachment 4777013


oh my god    that is gorgeous, i need to know where you bought this beauty!!!


----------



## gwendo25

2.5 tcw Montecristo princess cut diamond surrounded by pink diamonds In rose and white gold
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
,
diamond earring jackets with pearls, Charriol two tone ring and Antonini necklace with diamonds in 18k....on the menu today!


----------



## skiptomylu

diane sun said:


> oh my god    that is gorgeous, i need to know where you bought this beauty!!!


Hi, it is a stunning piece from O'Che 1867 brand from Macau


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Silver and 14k gold pirate coin replica from Etsy on my own chain, with a Marla Aaron baby lock as the charm holder.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Tiffanys Toggle Bracelet ($60 at the pawn shop!)


----------



## Comfortably Numb

cvalier26 said:


> Dbty and butterfly rg



What lengths are those necklaces? I like the spacing and trying to do something similar. Thanks!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

cdtracing said:


> Custom made octopus necklace with a mix of WSS,GSS, White Edisons & small FW pearls.
> View attachment 4767069



Absolutely fabulous


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My Tiffany three stone ring arrived back from the service centre today and I’m so happy with it - it fits perfectly and literally looks like new! 

Also wearing:

Tiffany Metro bands in yellow gold and platinum
Cartier Love cuff in YG, Fope Flex’it Prima and 3 carat diamond tennis bracelet
1.12 carat diamond inside out hoops


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> My Tiffany three stone ring arrived back from the service centre today and I’m so happy with it - it fits perfectly and literally looks like new!
> 
> Also wearing:
> 
> Tiffany Metro bands in yellow gold and platinum
> Cartier Love cuff in YG, Fope Flex’it Prima and 3 carat diamond tennis bracelet
> 1.12 carat diamond inside out hoops
> 
> View attachment 4780528
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780529
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780530


Beautiful!


----------



## gwendo25

Tag Aquaracer with modified dia  tennis bracelet, Black/white dia ring w my favourite pear shape ring, and DBTY and forevermark necklace.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Tag Aquaracer with modified dia  tennis bracelet, Black/white dia ring w my favourite pear shape ring, and DBTY and forevermark necklace.
> 
> View attachment 4780543
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780545
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780548



Gorgeous pieces! Love the black and white diamond ring. We are watch twins - I have the same TH Aquaracer but with a pink MOP face.


----------



## Pevi

Onebagtoomany said:


> My Tiffany three stone ring arrived back from the service centre today and I’m so happy with it - it fits perfectly and literally looks like new!
> 
> Also wearing:
> 
> Tiffany Metro bands in yellow gold and platinum
> Cartier Love cuff in YG, Fope Flex’it Prima and 3 carat diamond tennis bracelet
> 1.12 carat diamond inside out hoops
> 
> View attachment 4780528
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780529
> 
> 
> View attachment 4780530


 Everything is perfect and goes so well together.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

-0.67 ttcw diamond circle drop earrings in 18k white gold
-Tiffany Metro rings in yellow gold and platinum stacked with Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum
-Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond stacked with Tag Heuer Aquaracer
-Blue sapphire and diamond pear ring in 18k white gold


----------



## gwendo25

Layering my DBTY, and revived my pink sapphire/diamond tennis bracelet from the archives, along with diamond rings today.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Bf got me an early bday present: gold and malachite bracelet from “ouf by sara”


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.60 ttcw diamond studs in 18k yellow gold
Tiffany initial disc pendant in yellow gold
Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum stacked with Metro bands in platinum and yellow gold 
Cartier JUC ring in yellow gold 
Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold stacked with Fope Flex’it Prima in yellow gold


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> 1.60 ttcw diamond studs in 18k yellow gold
> Tiffany initial disc pendant in yellow gold
> Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum stacked with Metro bands in platinum and yellow gold
> Cartier JUC ring in yellow gold
> Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold stacked with Fope Flex’it Prima in yellow gold
> Love your taste in jewelry!
> View attachment 4783595
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783596
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783597
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783598


----------



## gwendo25

_Rose gold and diamonds today!
- diamond cluster earrings set in RG_
- diamond leaf pendant
- 1 tcw blue/white diamond ring set in  RG
- 1.25 tcw bezel set diamond semi-eternity ring
_





_


----------



## Onebagtoomany

*Gwendo25* Thank you, that’s so kind and right back at you, you have great taste! I love how you have modified/customised existing pieces too and mix metals.

I feel I have gone a little mad recently adding to my collection but it is my only real vice and I love buying preowned pieces in particular and making a huge saving on the original retail price!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> *Gwendo25* Thank you, that’s so kind and right back at you, you have great taste! I love how you have modified/customised existing pieces too and mix metals.
> 
> I feel I have gone a little mad recently adding to my collection but it is my only real vice and I love buying preowned pieces in particular and making a huge saving on the original retail price!


I also love preowned pieces and have found some super deals for beautiful Items over the last two years.  Jewelry has been my vice for many, many years!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.60 ttcw diamond studs in 18k yellow gold
Ippolita turquoise mini Lollipop pendant in 18k yellow gold layered with Tiffany initial disc pendant in yellow gold
Tiffany three stone diamond ring in platinum with Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold 
Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold stacked with Fope Flex’it Prima in yellow gold


----------



## gwendo25

More rose gold today. 18kt Bezel Set 1.25 tcw diamond ring redesign from classic semi-eternity.
Love the definition between diamonds. Two different styling options.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Second is diamond marquise cluster ring also set in RG. I have a great jeweller who makes my ideas come to life.


----------



## J.A.N.

skiptomylu said:


> Hiya
> 
> I just received it today:
> 
> My imperial jadeite (fei cui) riing with colourless rose cut diamonds
> View attachment 4777013


 This is ab stunning


----------



## twitspie

My stack today
Pls follow my insta:
@twinkleandpearl


----------



## Onebagtoomany

twitspie said:


> My stack today
> Pls follow my insta:
> @twinkleandpearl
> 
> View attachment 4786121
> View attachment 4786122



Beautiful! Where is the evil eye bracelet from?


----------



## twitspie

Onebagtoomany said:


> Beautiful! Where is the evil eye bracelet from?



Hello, thank you! From a brand called lulu kachoo,have tagged them on my Instagram xxx


----------



## gwendo25

twitspie said:


> My stack today
> Pls follow my insta:
> @twinkleandpearl
> 
> View attachment 4786121
> View attachment 4786122


The evil eye bracelet looks great.  How do you keep it from slipping to the underside of your wrist, as the charm seems to be heavier than the chain on the bracelet?


----------



## gwendo25

RG Blue/Champagne/White diamond ring. Stacking of RG cushion halo diamond pendant, WG DBTY and RG Pandora necklace with pearls


----------



## Onebagtoomany

White metals today and no rings as I’m cleaning - 0.60 ttcw diamond studs in 18k white gold, Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond and new to me Tiffany 0.41 ttcw five stone DBTY bracelet in platinum. The earrings aren’t Tiffany but they look really good with the bracelet.


----------



## cdtracing

No jewelry for me today except my watch & wedding rings.  I'm off to my dermatologist for a total body scan & biopsy of anything they find.  I would have to take all my jewelry off so no sense in wearing any.


----------



## gwendo25

cdtracing said:


> No jewelry for me today except my watch & wedding rings.  I'm off to my dermatologist for a total body scan & biopsy of anything they find.  I would have to take all my jewelry off so no sense in wearing any.


Good luck!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

cdtracing said:


> No jewelry for me today except my watch & wedding rings.  I'm off to my dermatologist for a total body scan & biopsy of anything they find.  I would have to take all my jewelry off so no sense in wearing any.



Good luck


----------



## cdtracing

Onebagtoomany said:


> Good luck


Thanks, Onebagtoomany & Gwendo25.  2 biopsies & 8 pre cancer spots frozen off.  So much fun.


----------



## beautymagpie

I just decided to mix my metals so went for a super thin yellow band. I usually have an extra eternity band too but my fingers are sooooo swollen I can’t fit it on at the minute (it might be Covid weight, I could be kidding myself on the water swelling  ).


----------



## gwendo25

Getting to like working from home! Mixing white and RG. Wearing my jewelry makes me feel good!!


----------



## JenJBS

Balenciaga wrap around bracelet in Lagon.


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Tiffany RG Vintage Oval Key and David Yurman RG Pave Collectible


----------



## MooMooVT

My new Hearts on Fire anniversary band finally arrived! My wedding band and eRing are being polished so they’re as shiny and sparkly as this new pretty!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.12 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in 18k yellow gold 
Pink sapphire and diamond three stone ring in 18k yellow gold 
Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum stacked with Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onebagtoomany said:


> 1.12 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in 18k yellow gold
> Pink sapphire and diamond three stone ring in 18k yellow gold
> Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum stacked with Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 4790247
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790248
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790249


Your three stone ring is lovely!  It reminds me of a preloved Tiffany 3 stone ring with 2 sapphires and 1 diamond I’m still kicking myself for not buying.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AntiqueShopper said:


> Your three stone ring is lovely!  It reminds me of a preloved Tiffany 3 stone ring with 2 sapphires and 1 diamond I’m still kicking myself for not buying.



Thank you! What a shame about the ring you didn’t buy, is it still available? I love sapphires. I saw a beautiful vintage Tiffany blue sapphire and diamond three stone ring on a resellers site which I’m still dreaming about, but at £8k it will have to remain a dream


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you! What a shame about the ring you didn’t buy, is it still available? I love sapphires. I saw a beautiful vintage Tiffany blue sapphire and diamond three stone ring on a resellers site which I’m still dreaming about, but at £8k it will have to remain a dream


It sold years ago, but always think about the ones that get away.  It was around $5000 usd- so not inexpensive


----------



## Onebagtoomany

White metals today:

Diamond circle drop earrings in 18k white gold
Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring and Metro ring in platinum
Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond stacked with Tiffany 0.41 ttcw DBTY bracelet in platinum


----------



## gwendo25

- Forevermark diamond pendant and Birks Pebble collection earrings
-Pear shape ring in WG with semi eternity band in RG.

t


----------



## JenJBS

Braided leather bracelet I got at a little store in Moab on a Mother and Daughter camping trip to Arches National Park several years ago.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Braided leather bracelet I got at a little store in Moab on a Mother and Daughter camping trip to Arches National Park several years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790991


That's great! I have good memories of Moab too.


----------



## gwendo25

RG w diamonds today!


----------



## cdtracing

Silver Tahitian shoulder dusters.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Aquamarine and gold ring. Love the cut


----------



## Canturi lover

lvuittonaddict said:


> Aquamarine and gold ring. Love the cut
> 
> View attachment 4794794


That is magnificent. Can you please post a birds eye view for us


----------



## Onebagtoomany

0.60 ttcw bezel-set diamond stud earrings in 18k white gold 
New wedding set - Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum with Tiffany Metro ring in platinum 
Yellow diamond halo ring in 18k white gold 
Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond stacked with Fope Flex’it  Solo and Fope Prima bracelets in 18k white and yellow gold


----------



## JenJBS

My Bal wrap bracelet, and gasoline finish necklace. Do they look ok together?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

JenJBS said:


> My Bal wrap bracelet, and gasoline finish necklace. Do they look ok together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795233
> View attachment 4795234



They look great! Loving the beautiful blue of your Bal bracelet.


----------



## JenJBS

Onebagtoomany said:


> They look great! Loving the beautiful blue of your Bal bracelet.



Thank you!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Canturi lover said:


> That is magnificent. Can you please post a birds eye view for us


excuse the nails. lol


----------



## Canturi lover

lvuittonaddict said:


> excuse the nails. lol
> View attachment 4795618


It looks amazing!  Thank you


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> My Bal wrap bracelet, and gasoline finish necklace. Do they look ok together?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4795233
> View attachment 4795234


Gorgeous! Who makes the necklace? I can't resist the hologram look.


----------



## jblended

whateve said:


> Gorgeous! Who makes the necklace? I can't resist the hologram look.


Hope it's okay if I answer ; I believe it's this one:








						Vitaly Transit Choker Chain | 100% Recycled Stainless Steel Accessories
					

This 13mm Cuban chain comes in four lengths and finishes with our signature Glyph carabiner clasp. Can be worn on its own or layered with other chains and pendants. Materials: Stainless Steel




					www.vitalydesign.com


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Gorgeous! Who makes the necklace? I can't resist the hologram look.



Thank you!    Neither can I.


----------



## JenJBS

jblended said:


> Hope it's okay if I answer ; I believe it's this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vitaly Transit Choker Chain | 100% Recycled Stainless Steel Accessories
> 
> 
> This 13mm Cuban chain comes in four lengths and finishes with our signature Glyph carabiner clasp. Can be worn on its own or layered with other chains and pendants. Materials: Stainless Steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vitalydesign.com



 Yes. This is it. @whateve


----------



## gwendo25

Staycation wear! Diamonds and tanzanite....


----------



## twitspie

My stack today...


----------



## whateve

jblended said:


> Hope it's okay if I answer ; I believe it's this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vitaly Transit Choker Chain | 100% Recycled Stainless Steel Accessories
> 
> 
> This 13mm Cuban chain comes in four lengths and finishes with our signature Glyph carabiner clasp. Can be worn on its own or layered with other chains and pendants. Materials: Stainless Steel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vitalydesign.com


Thank you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Finally ticked off another piece on my wish list - Roberto Coin diamond circle of life pendant in white gold. It’s my first RC piece and I love it! I managed to get 15% off at Bloomingdales so even with import taxes still made a saving on the retail price.

Also wearing:

Bezel-set diamond studs in 18k white gold
Tiffany diamond three stone ring in platinum and Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold
Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold with Fope Flex’it Prima and Solo bracelets in yellow and white gold


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Finally ticked off another piece on my wish list - Roberto Coin diamond circle of life pendant in white gold. It’s my first RC piece and I love it! I managed to get 15% off at Bloomingdales so even with import taxes still made a saving on the retail price.
> 
> Also wearing:
> 
> Bezel-set diamond studs in 18k white gold
> Tiffany diamond three stone ring in platinum and Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold
> Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold with Fope Flex’it Prima and Solo bracelets in yellow and white gold
> 
> View attachment 4797123
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797124
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797125
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797126


Love Roberto Coin.  Great quality and timeless designs!  Enjoy!!


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Yes. This is it. @whateve


I couldn't resist. I ordered it!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I couldn't resist. I ordered it!



Necklace Twin!    I think you'll love it! I especially love it mixed with rose gold (sunglasses/earrings/etc).


----------



## cdtracing

Green Tahitian necklace with matching green Tahitian Tanzanite & diamond earrings.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Gucci diamond drop earrings in 18k white gold
Tiffany diamond three stone ring in platinum and Metro ring in platinum
Fope Flex’it Solo bracelet in 18k white gold
Blue sapphire and diamond pear halo ring in 18k white gold


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Onebagtoomany said:


> Finally ticked off another piece on my wish list - Roberto Coin diamond circle of life pendant in white gold. It’s my first RC piece and I love it! I managed to get 15% off at Bloomingdales so even with import taxes still made a saving on the retail price.
> 
> Also wearing:
> 
> Bezel-set diamond studs in 18k white gold
> Tiffany diamond three stone ring in platinum and Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold
> Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold with Fope Flex’it Prima and Solo bracelets in yellow and white gold
> 
> View attachment 4797123
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797124
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797125
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797126



Love your Roberto Coin necklace! If you don't mind me asking, what is the diamond tcw and how wide/long is the diamond circle?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Love your Roberto Coin necklace! If you don't mind me asking, what is the diamond tcw and how wide/long is the diamond circle?



Thanks, I’m so happy with it! I’ll see if I can link the Bloomingdales listing for measurements but this is described as the ‘small’ - still a really good size! I think the carat weight is around .26. The stones are very high quality and I love the little ruby at the back. I have been searching for a diamond circle necklace for some time but here in the UK everything is so expensive.. even a no name one of this sort of quality was around £1k. I got a 15% discount for this one so even with import taxes it was a great price.

Edit: Here’s the link -



			https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/roberto-coin-18k-white-gold-small-circle-pendant-necklace-with-diamonds-16?ID=450339&CategoryID=1006759


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks, I’m so happy with it! I’ll see if I can link the Bloomingdales listing for measurements but this is described as the ‘small’ - still a really good size! I think the carat weight is around .26. The stones are very high quality and I love the little ruby at the back. I have been searching for a diamond circle necklace for some time but here in the UK everything is so expensive.. even a no name one of this sort of quality was around £1k. I got a 15% discount for this one so even with import taxes it was a great price.
> 
> Edit: Here’s the link -
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/roberto-coin-18k-white-gold-small-circle-pendant-necklace-with-diamonds-16?ID=450339&CategoryID=1006759



Thanks so much for the info!!! It looks so much better on you than on the website. I have the smaller one that is 0.10 tcw and about a 1/2 inch wide and always wanted one just a bit bigger. The dimensions aren't on the website. Would you say the pendant is about 1 inch?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Thanks so much for the info!!! It looks so much better on you than on the website. I have the smaller one that is 0.10 tcw and about a 1/2 inch wide and always wanted one just a bit bigger. The dimensions aren't on the website. Would you say the pendant is about 1 inch?



It’s so hard to imagine how pieces look in real life when you buy online. It looked a good size on the mannequin on the website and I noted that reviews also said that it was sizable and “not too big and not too small“. I think it’s .75 of an inch? I am curvy (currently US 12/UK 16, thanks lockdown) and it still looks not too small on me, so as long as you don’t want a very large pendant I think you would likely be very happy with the size!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Onebagtoomany said:


> It’s so hard to imagine how pieces look in real life when you buy online. It looked a good size on the mannequin on the website and I noted that reviews also said that it was sizable and “not too big and not too small“. I think it’s .75 of an inch? I am curvy (currently US 12/UK 16, thanks lockdown) and it still looks not too small on me, so as long as you don’t want a very large pendant I think you would likely be very happy with the size!



Thanks! It sounds like the perfect size!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Onebagtoomany said:


> Finally ticked off another piece on my wish list - Roberto Coin diamond circle of life pendant in white gold. It’s my first RC piece and I love it! I managed to get 15% off at Bloomingdales so even with import taxes still made a saving on the retail price.
> 
> Also wearing:
> 
> Bezel-set diamond studs in 18k white gold
> Tiffany diamond three stone ring in platinum and Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold
> Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold with Fope Flex’it Prima and Solo bracelets in yellow and white gold
> 
> View attachment 4797123
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797124
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797125
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797126


Beautiful.  What these cable bracelets?  Very pretty.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

lovieluvslux said:


> Beautiful.  What these cable bracelets?  Very pretty.



Thanks  They are flexible 18k gold bracelets by an Italian brand called Fope. Even the little springs inside are made from solid gold. They have some beautiful pieces, you should check them out!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Tiffany pearl studs in 18k white gold
Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold stacked with Fope Flex’it Solo and Prima bracelets in white and yellow gold


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Changing up my necklace for the first time in 3 weeks- Peretti Mini Open Heart Platinum and Diamonds- 1.40 cttw emerald cut diamond studs


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Added my DBTY


----------



## Kmazz39

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my new to me VCA Sweet Alhambra butterfly bracelet in mother of pearl stacked with 3 carat diamond tennis bracelet and Cartier Love cuff, all in yellow gold. Also 1.60 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold.


Love how the sweet alhambra looks with your stack! I'm looking to add one to stack with my Cartier Love bracelets but curious what the length of the sweet on the shortest setting is. My Love's are 16cm.


----------



## skyqueen

AntiqueShopper said:


> Added my DBTY
> 
> View attachment 4800202


All the classics


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Kmazz39 said:


> Love how the sweet alhambra looks with your stack! I'm looking to add one to stack with my Cartier Love bracelets but curious what the length of the sweet on the shortest setting is. My Love's are 16cm.



Thank you! I don’t have a measuring tape to hand but my right wrist is currently 16.5cm and the sweet Alhambra fits very snugly, so if you wear a size 16 Love I would say it should be perfect depending how you like to wear this type of bracelet?


----------



## Kmazz39

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you! I don’t have a measuring tape to hand but my right wrist is currently 16.5cm and the sweet Alhambra fits very snugly, so if you wear a size 16 Love I would say it should be perfect depending how you like to wear this type of bracelet?


Thank you! This helps a bunch


----------



## Onebagtoomany

18k yellow gold curb chain which belonged to my beloved grandmother
Cartier JUC ring in yellow gold
1.60 ttcw diamond studs


----------



## gwendo25

Diamonds and pearls.


----------



## ifahima

Bought these 22k gold bangles today!


----------



## bhurry

ifahima said:


> Bought these 22k gold bangles today!
> 
> View attachment 4802694


Oh may I ask where you bought these from and what size?


----------



## ifahima

bhurry said:


> Oh may I ask where you bought these from and what size?



Mehmooda Jewellers in London, Upton Park. Size 2.5


----------



## bhurry

ifahima said:


> Mehmooda Jewellers in London, Upton Park. Size 2.5


Thank you, they are very beautiful.


----------



## beautymagpie

I tend to wear the same jewellery every day (lazy). My rings are white gold and diamond and I just added a super thin yellow band because I'm going through a yellow gold phase. I bought these two bracelets for my birthday to wear every day. They are Zoe Chicco, the single stone is .10 CT and the five diamond bracelet is .15 CT. 

I really want a third to go with them and I think I want a smaller but single diamond. What do you ladies think? Originally before I bought them (the single stone bracelet first, then the other), I wanted an Elsa Peretti but they went out of stock quickly and I didn't want to wait, lol. I think for everyday wear three is enough.

So I can wait again for the .03 to go for something smaller: https://www.tiffany.co.uk/jewelry/bracelets/elsa-peretti-diamonds-by-the-yard-bracelet-GRP09026/

Or maybe look at: https://taylorandhart.com/jewellery/9k-yellow-gold-bezel-diamond-trio-bracelet

or: https://taylorandhart.com/jewellery/9k-yellow-gold-bezel-diamond-bracelet

Although I do like this: https://www.thediamondstore.co.uk/e...-yellow-gold-alegria-bracelet-p28283c1017.cfm


----------



## gwendo25

beautymagpie said:


> I tend to wear the same jewellery every day (lazy). My rings are white gold and diamond and I just added a super thin yellow band because I'm going through a yellow gold phase. I bought these two bracelets for my birthday to wear every day. They are Zoe Chicco, the single stone is .10 CT and the five diamond bracelet is .15 CT.
> 
> I really want a third to go with them and I think I want a smaller but single diamond. What do you ladies think? Originally before I bought them (the single stone bracelet first, then the other), I wanted an Elsa Peretti but they went out of stock quickly and I didn't want to wait, lol. I think for everyday wear three is enough.
> 
> So I can wait again for the .03 to go for something smaller: https://www.tiffany.co.uk/jewelry/bracelets/elsa-peretti-diamonds-by-the-yard-bracelet-GRP09026/
> 
> Or maybe look at: https://taylorandhart.com/jewellery/9k-yellow-gold-bezel-diamond-trio-bracelet
> 
> or: https://taylorandhart.com/jewellery/9k-yellow-gold-bezel-diamond-bracelet
> 
> Although I do like this: https://www.thediamondstore.co.uk/e...-yellow-gold-alegria-bracelet-p28283c1017.cfm
> 
> View attachment 4803416


----------



## gwendo25

All of them would be great options but I like the three stone with diamonds.  The emerald one is beautiful but I Would layer that with a simple gold bracelet so that the emerald center is the focus.


----------



## beautymagpie

gwendo25 said:


> All of them would be great options but I like the three stone with diamonds.  The emerald one is beautiful but I Would layer that with a simple gold bracelet so that the emerald center is the focus.



Thanks! I go back and forth on emeralds. It’s my birth stone and I remember my gran had some emerald earrings, just cosmetic ones, but I always check what’s around to see if anything speaks to me.


----------



## gwendo25

Beautiful sunny day ahead on staycation.  Will layer it up! 18k Rose gold 1.25 carat semi eternity, white gold eternity and Pandora rose bands and others in rose gold and diamonds.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

0.60 ttcw bezel-set diamond studs in white gold
Roberto Coin diamond circle of life necklace in white gold
Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring and Metro ring in platinum 
Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond stacked with Fope Flex’it Solo bracelet in white gold/diamond


----------



## JenJBS

My Opes Robur bracelet.


----------



## 880

Sunny day. I like to mix high and low. aquamarine necklace (antique) worn without the pendant; Miguel berrocal pendant on a hardware store chain lanyard (the smaller figure next to the sculpture); IWC portugieser watch (hand me down from DH since he discovered Lange). I do wear washable gloves outside, but just came back and took them off for the pic.


----------



## kiwishopper

Roberto Coin necklace worn as a bracelet plus my Japanese Seiko watch


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Return to Tiffany butterfly, Tiffany DBTY and emerald cut diamond studs


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

I'm wearing my new 22k yellow gold earrings today!  Bought them online from an Indian jeweler. I love earrings like this, because they're comfortable to sleep in/work out in/shower in. My ear holes tend to close up (even after 20 years!), so I try to keep something in them all the time.




I show them up close here!


----------



## gwendo25

Can’t decide which way to layer....recent remodels from classic semi-eternity.  White and rose gold. I have short stubby fingers, so can only layer so much! Gypsy set band also restyled from grandma’s pendant.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.60 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
Cartier small Panthere watch in two tone 
Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring and Metro ring in platinum
Yellow diamond halo ring in white gold
Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond stacked with Fope Flex’it Solo and Prima bracelets in white and yellow gold


----------



## gwendo25

Layering 18k Roberto Coin 5.5 tcw bangle With Gypsy diamond bangles, Tag and custom tennis bracelet, and my fav pear shape 1.68 tcw diamond ring.


----------



## k*d

Art Deco OEC bracelet stacked with vintage gold:


----------



## Pevi

Due to Covid, I haven’t worn any rings, watches or bracelets for a long time (I miss my wedding set!). Only earrings and necklaces for me. Colorful gold mood for me today: 
Italian white, yellow and gold rose earrings, short rose gold chain with three white, yellow and rose gold pendant rings (donuts?) and green gold longer chain with yellow gold charms.


----------



## gwendo25

k*d said:


> Art Deco OEC bracelet stacked with vintage gold:
> 
> View attachment 4807881
> 
> View attachment 4807882


Love them!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

18k gold plain hoops
Cartier Panthere small watch in two tone
Tiffany diamond three stone ring in platinum stacked with Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold
Tiffany diamond T ring in yellow gold
Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold


----------



## twitspie

Today...


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tiffany sapphire star and diamond studs


----------



## Canturi lover

AntiqueShopper said:


> Tiffany sapphire star and diamond studs
> 
> View attachment 4808890


I love this design. You don’t see many of them. Thanks for sharing


----------



## gwendo25

RG, WG and diamonds for back to work at home day!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AntiqueShopper said:


> Tiffany sapphire star and diamond studs
> 
> View attachment 4808890



Gorgeous! I have never seen this design before, it’s so pretty


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onebagtoomany said:


> Gorgeous! I have never seen this design before, it’s so pretty


Thank you!  It is a 10 year old design or so.  The star also came in pink sapphires.  I chose the blue because it was a more wearable color for me.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

2018 VCA Holiday Pendant


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Keeping things simple today with just my 9mm Tiffany pearl studs in white gold and sapphire and diamond pear halo ring in 18k white gold.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

0.60 ttcw diamond bezel-set studs in white gold
Cartier Panthere small watch in two tone
Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring and Metro ring in platinum 
Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond with Fope Flex’it Solo and Prima bracelets in white and yellow gold


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Frank Gehry Axis Necklace


----------



## WineLover

AntiqueShopper said:


> Frank Gehry Axis Necklace
> 
> View attachment 4810285


Beautiful! We need to get together-lol - I have the matching earrings and ring


----------



## AntiqueShopper

WineLover said:


> Beautiful! We need to get together-lol - I have the matching earrings and ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811066


Lol!  I have the bracelet and ring too! I missed out on the earrings.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

I let my daughters pick my jewelry today: Picasso Hammered Hoops Rose Gold, Peretti Open Heart 22mm, Iridesse Rose Gold and Pink Pearl Ring, Cartier Love Bracelet and wedding band.


----------



## gwendo25

White gold and diamonds today.


----------



## WineLover

AntiqueShopper said:


> Lol!  I have the bracelet and ring too! I missed out on the earrings.


Ooh-I’d love to see the bracelet when you wear it again!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Decided to wear my blue sapphire and diamond huggies in white gold today, I hardly ever wear them but they are a really good match for the sapphire pear ring. Also wearing Cartier Panthere small watch in two tone, blue sapphire and diamond pear ring in white gold and Tiffany 0.41 ttcw five stone DBTY bracelet in platinum.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Decided to wear my blue sapphire and diamond huggies in white gold today, I hardly ever wear them but they are a really good match for the sapphire pear ring. Also wearing Cartier Panthere small watch in two tone, blue sapphire and diamond pear ring in white gold and Tiffany 0.41 ttcw five stone DBTY bracelet in platinum.
> 
> View attachment 4811497
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811498
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811499


Love the bracelet!  How do you keep it from flipping to the underside of the diamonds? The only way I can think of is if it fits snugly on your wrist.  I have that issue with my necklace!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Love the bracelet!  How do you keep it from flipping to the underside of the diamonds? The only way I can think of is if it fits snugly on your wrist.  I have that issue with my necklace!



Thanks, another Ebay find! 

Sadly I don’t think there’s any way to avoid the flipping as this is already very snug on my wrist, however it definitely flips less than it would do it it was a looser fit. I bought a DBTY necklace from EBay around the same time as the bracelet which is a single stone 0.27 carat, should get it back from Tiffany’s tomorrow after sending it to them for lengthening and hoping it won’t flip too much!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks, another Ebay find!
> 
> Sadly I don’t think there’s any way to avoid the flipping as this is already very snug on my wrist, however it definitely flips less than it would do it it was a looser fit. I bought a DBTY necklace from EBay around the same time as the bracelet which is a single stone 0.27 carat, should get it back from Tiffany’s tomorrow after sending it to them for lengthening and hoping it won’t flip too much!


My .32 never flip; you should be fine. I can’t wait to see!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AntiqueShopper said:


> My .32 never flip; you should be fine. I can’t wait to see!



Am so excited! I bought it a month ago from EBay and the seller described the length as being 18 inches when it was actually 16 inches, luckily he agreed to reimburse me for the cost of it being lengthened so I have been waiting impatiently ever since! Tiffany sent me a despatch email today so I should get it tomorrow, fingers crossed!!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks, another Ebay find!
> 
> Sadly I don’t think there’s any way to avoid the flipping as this is already very snug on my wrist, however it definitely flips less than it would do it it was a looser fit. I bought a DBTY necklace from EBay around the same time as the bracelet which is a single stone 0.27 carat, should get it back from Tiffany’s tomorrow after sending it to them for lengthening and hoping it won’t flip too much!


I also have a single stone that doesn’t flip because the loops that attach it to the chain are more to the top of the stone.  I am modifying  my DBTY with a .50 center diamond and will have the loops placed higher.  Hopefully it looks okay.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Am so excited! I bought it a month ago from EBay and the seller described the length as being 18 inches when it was actually 16 inches, luckily he agreed to reimburse me for the cost of it being lengthened so I have been waiting impatiently ever since! Tiffany sent me a despatch email today so I should get it tomorrow, fingers crossed!!


Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> I also have a single stone that doesn’t flip because the loops that attach it to the chain are more to the top of the stone.  I am modifying  my DBTY with a .50 center diamond and will have the loops placed higher.  Hopefully it looks okay.



That sounds gorgeous - would love to see the end result when it’s done!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Let me know how it turns out.



Will do - no post yet, impatient!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.60 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
Fope Flex’it Prima necklace in yellow gold
Cartier Panthere small watch in two tone
Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold stacked with Fope Flex’it Prima bracelet in yellow gold


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Peretti Mesh pieces in yellow gold, rose gold Atlas ring, Cartier Love and wedding band


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AntiqueShopper said:


> Peretti Mesh pieces in yellow gold, rose gold Atlas ring, Cartier Love and wedding band
> 
> View attachment 4812245
> 
> 
> View attachment 4812246



Love the mesh! Have been looking at the drop earrings on the website, the small ones with a tiny diamond on top.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onebagtoomany said:


> Love the mesh! Have been looking at the drop earrings on the website, the small ones with a tiny diamond on top.


So I have an old style of mesh earrings in silver with a bead on top and found that the mesh part would not stay open but fold in.  The fringe stay flat all day


----------



## Hurrem1001

I’m incredibly boring today. I’m wearing my very old Citizen Eco-Drive watch, my charm bracelet (which I don’t wear with charms), and my mariner link bracelet that was given to me by my ’sister from another mister’ many years ago. No rings, no chains, no necklaces, just these three pieces.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onebagtoomany said:


> Am so excited! I bought it a month ago from EBay and the seller described the length as being 18 inches when it was actually 16 inches, luckily he agreed to reimburse me for the cost of it being lengthened so I have been waiting impatiently ever since! Tiffany sent me a despatch email today so I should get it tomorrow, fingers crossed!!


I can’t wait to see your necklace!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AntiqueShopper said:


> I can’t wait to see your necklace!



It arrived and it’s beautiful! Perfect length now and so sparkly!   Excuse the not so great photo as my clumsy fingers couldn’t undo the clasp from my Fope necklace so I just left it on. I’ll take better photos tomorrow


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onebagtoomany said:


> It arrived and it’s beautiful! Perfect length now and so sparkly!   Excuse the not so great photo as my clumsy fingers couldn’t undo the clasp from my Fope necklace so I just left it on. I’ll take better photos tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 4812622


It looks amazing on you!  Congratulations!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AntiqueShopper said:


> It looks amazing on you!  Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tiffany Open Heart 3 Station Necklace and mini bow studs- keeping it simple


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> It arrived and it’s beautiful! Perfect length now and so sparkly!   Excuse the not so great photo as my clumsy fingers couldn’t undo the clasp from my Fope necklace so I just left it on. I’ll take better photos tomorrow
> Well done, it came out perfect!!
> View attachment 4812622


----------



## Gourmetgal

Onebagtoomany said:


> It arrived and it’s beautiful! Perfect length now and so sparkly!   Excuse the not so great photo as my clumsy fingers couldn’t undo the clasp from my Fope necklace so I just left it on. I’ll take better photos tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 4812622


Lovely!  Just wondering, what is the length?  Are there options?  I have to have a 19 inch chain for any necklace to lay nicely.


----------



## gwendo25

Just received by modified DBTY today, adding a .50 center diamond.  TCW now .90.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Gourmetgal said:


> Lovely!  Just wondering, what is the length?  Are there options?  I have to have a 19 inch chain for any necklace to lay nicely.



Thanks! I know what you mean, I prefer longer lengths too. This is 18 inches.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

A bunch of  Tiffany Frank Gehry- Axis Collection:  pendant diamonds and white gold, silver bracelet and ring
I was obsessed with this collection.  I also own the earrings that match the pendant and the necklace that matches the bracelet and ring.  I missed out on the silver earrings.


----------



## WineLover

AntiqueShopper said:


> A bunch of  Tiffany Frank Gehry- Axis Collection:  pendant diamonds and white gold, silver bracelet and ring
> I was obsessed with this collection.  I also own the earrings that match the pendant and the necklace that matches the bracelet and ring.  I missed out on the silver earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814103
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814105


Love it all!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Sooooo hot here, have taken DD to a theme park.


----------



## skyqueen

gwendo25 said:


> Just received by modified DBTY today, adding a .50 center diamond.  TCW now .90.
> 
> View attachment 4813778


Perfect...looks gorgeous!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Decided to go old school and loud- Tiffany Notes Earrings and Return To Tiffany Oval Tag Necklace- my 3 and 5 year old girls think I look fancy


----------



## gwendo25

Decided to layer up my bangles with a Tahitian pearl bracelet.  Wearing my DBTY necklace at a longer length with extender.  Now it’s 20”.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tiffany Notes, .32 DBTY platinum and 5 stone silver .25 DBTY


----------



## J.A.N.

Two new pieces ordered. Both from Gucci.


----------



## Cool Breeze

J.A.N. said:


> Two new pieces ordered. Both from Gucci.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815884
> View attachment 4815885
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815871
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815872


Didn't you recently get a cool LV ring?  if so, these new rings will compliment it beautifully.  Forgive me if I have confused you with somebody else.


----------



## J.A.N.

q


Cool Breeze said:


> Didn't you recently get a cool LV ring?  if so, these new rings will compliment it beautifully.  Forgive me if I have confused you with somebody else.


Yes I did i still have it. Its def me lol.
I love designer rings. 
Will post a proper pic when the Gucci rings arrive of just the designer rings I have. The double G will arrive hopefully 2morrow or Thurs.
Thank you cant wait.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Two new pieces ordered. Both from Gucci.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815871
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815872



Gorgeous! Can’t wait to see pics when they arrive.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I finally bought another piece on my wish list - Asprey 167 diamond button pendant in white gold with a tiny amethyst in the middle. I’ve literally wanted this for years, since I saw  photos of Kate Middleton wearing it in the mid-2000s! I had it lengthened by Asprey to 20 inches and it has a jump ring at the original 18 inches.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Gorgeous! Can’t wait to see pics when they arrive.


Thank you   ☺


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> I finally bought another piece on my wish list - Asprey 167 diamond button pendant in white gold with a tiny amethyst in the middle. I’ve literally wanted this for years, since I saw  photos of Kate Middleton wearing it in the mid-2000s! I had it lengthened by Asprey to 20 inches and it has a jump ring at the original 18 inches.
> 
> View attachment 4816064
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816065
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816066


This is so classy and looks lovely as anything of Kate Middleton's is stunniung imo


----------



## gwendo25

White gold and diamonds today.


----------



## J.A.N.

Arrived today and its gorgeous  still waiting for the gucci gemstone ring, here are all my designer rings. 
Louis Vuitton 18k diamond Empreinte ring
Gucci Garden silver feline ring
Gucci running G 18k ring.

My sons after the silver one.
The running G is my fav.
Gucci running g earrings to match the running g ring would be perfect.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Elsa Peretti Day- Quadrifoglio and DBTY (.14 and .32)


----------



## AntiqueShopper

J.A.N. said:


> Arrived today and its gorgeous  still waiting for the gucci gemstone ring, here are all my designer rings.
> Louis Vuitton 18k diamond Empreinte ring
> Gucci Garden silver feline ring
> Gucci running G 18k ring.
> 
> My sons after the silver one.
> The running G is my fav.
> Gucci running g earrings to match the running g ring would be perfect.
> View attachment 4816636
> View attachment 4816637
> View attachment 4816638
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816644


The ring looks great on you!


----------



## J.A.N.

AntiqueShopper said:


> The ring looks great on you!


Thank you xxx


----------



## Shopgirl1996

AntiqueShopper said:


> Elsa Peretti Day- Quadrifoglio and DBTY (.14 and .32)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816661



The Quadrifoglio earrings look perfect on your ears!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Shopgirl1996 said:


> The Quadrifoglio earrings look perfect on your ears!


Thank you!  I’ve had them for years!  They are definitely a less popular collection, but I love them!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Onebagtoomany said:


> I finally bought another piece on my wish list - Asprey 167 diamond button pendant in white gold with a tiny amethyst in the middle. I’ve literally wanted this for years, since I saw  photos of Kate Middleton wearing it in the mid-2000s! I had it lengthened by Asprey to 20 inches and it has a jump ring at the original 18 inches.
> 
> View attachment 4816064
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816065
> 
> 
> View attachment 4816066


Your new necklace is very pretty!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cool Breeze said:


> Your new necklace is very pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

VCA 10 Motif, Diamond Studs, 14k gold and semi-precious stones vintage slide bracelet, wedding band and Cartier Love (which is always on- only have removed it for 3x for surgeries)


----------



## gwendo25

Diamonds and LV.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tiffany sapphire flower in platinum and diamond studs


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond studs, Cartier Panthere watch in two tone, Tiffany diamond three stone ring in platinum with Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold, Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold, Fope Flex’it Prima bracelet in yellow gold and Cartier JUC ring in yellow gold.


----------



## J.A.N.

Two new additions


----------



## JenJBS

Casual Friday, with my paw print bracelet.


----------



## Tempo

Cartier Tank Américaine, 3 x Cartier Love bracelet, wedding stack.


----------



## gwendo25

Tempo said:


> Cartier Tank Américaine, 3 x Cartier Love bracelet, wedding stack.
> 
> View attachment 4818886


Wow!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Staying simple- DBTY .14 yellow gold, .25 silver and Tiffany Notes earrings


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond bezel studs in white gold, Asprey 167 diamond/amethyst button necklace in white gold and amethyst and diamond halo ring in white gold.


----------



## gwendo25

Blue and white diamond ring and necklace in 18k purchased in St Thomas during our cruising days gone by.....and rose gold and diamond stacked rings.


----------



## Tempo

Same stack as yesterday - just a different watch: Rolex Day Date


----------



## early bird

Tempo said:


> Same stack as yesterday - just a different watch: Rolex Day Date
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819859


WOW!!! How many carats has your ring stack?


----------



## Tempo

early bird said:


> WOW!!! How many carats has your ring stack?


A bit over 20


----------



## gwendo25

Beautiful sunshine today, calls for tanzanite and diamonds!


----------



## early bird

Tempo said:


> A bit over 20


OMG!!! I would be scared to leave the house with so much bling! I hope you have a bodyguard!


----------



## Tempo

Again same stack as the day before, just added a small tennis bracelet.


----------



## gwendo25

Tempo said:


> Again same stack as the day before, just added a small tennis bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4820661


Quite the arm candy!


----------



## aerinha

Wearing my antique silver pocket watch As a pendant. Case is a detailed griffin, watch doesn’t work.  The chain is a repro I got on Etsy.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tiffany Aquamarine 5 Stone Color by the Yard in platinum


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Elsa Peretti Day:
Open Heart Hoops size small in silver
.32 DBTY platinum 
.25 5 stone DBTY silver
.40 (approximately) 5 Stone Aquamarine CBTY platinum (debating between keeping as bracelet or extending to necklace (reason I bought it initially))


----------



## J.A.N.




----------



## Sallyscience

Working from home today, so I'm just wearing my Apple Watch and my new DY Petite Albion ring in Hampton blue topaz - just got it in the mail today! I know it's a totally basic piece at this point, but it's so gorgeous and the color of the stone is STUNNING. It reminds me of the color of the ocean from my vacation in Hawaii a couple years ago.  Happy early Birthday to me!


----------



## 880

Sallyscience, happy early birthday!  love blue topaz! 
Diamond drops, rings and semi baroque pearls. At some point soon, I’m taking the emerald cut ring to my jeweler to add something: either two smaller rectangles or a pave band.


----------



## Sallyscience

880 said:


> Sallyscience, happy early birthday!  love blue topaz!
> Diamond drops, rings and semi baroque pearls. At some point soon, I’m taking the emerald cut ring to my jeweler to add something: either two smaller rectangles or a pave band.
> View attachment 4822237
> View attachment 4822238
> View attachment 4822239



Thank you! I love the ring in your second pic, very pretty!


----------



## 880

Sallyscience said:


> Thank you! I love the ring in your second pic, very pretty!


Thank you! It’s one of my favorites, not the least bc it’s flat rose cut, so I don’t have to be worried about bashing it


----------



## J.A.N.

My genstome Gucci has also arrived its ab gorgeous


----------



## Tempo

Rolex Daytona, 8 x Cartier Love bracelet, wedding stack.


----------



## 880

Vintage two piece aquamarine necklace, citrine earrings and a diamond ring


----------



## gwendo25

Platinum Art Deco ring and bezel set stacking rings.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

880 said:


> Vintage two piece aquamarine necklace, citrine earrings and a diamond ring
> View attachment 4822876



That necklace looks fit for royalty!!!


----------



## 880

Shopgirl1996 said:


> That necklace looks fit for royalty!!!


thank you Shopgirl1996! It’s new to me and one of my favorite pieces. I had taken some older rings and things to be reset to my jeweler and kept asking him if he had any old things in the vault, and he came up with this! he also reset the ring I’m wearing And came up with the citrine earrings


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Having a purple day today - Asprey 167 diamond button necklace in white gold and amethyst and diamond halo ring in white gold.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

.32 DBTY, Picasso Celtic Knot Earrings in silver (debating if I should keep or give away/sell), Aquamarine CBTY Bracelet in platinum


----------



## gwendo25

DBTY .90 tcw, Charriol two tone diamond ring, Birks snowflake ring and Tag Aquaracer (that I always forget to wear).Birks snowflake earrings.92 tcw.


----------



## JenJBS

Onebagtoomany said:


> Having a purple day today - Asprey 167 diamond button necklace in white gold and amethyst and diamond halo ring in white gold.
> 
> View attachment 4823452
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823453
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823454



That amethyst ring is stunning!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

JenJBS said:


> That amethyst ring is stunning!



Thank you so much! I bought it from my jeweller after seeing it in his shop window, fell in love with the beautiful hue and cushion cut  Here’s another gratuitous photo I took in the sunshine earlier - photos still don’t do it justice though!


----------



## JenJBS

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you so much! I bought it from my jeweller after seeing it in his shop window, fell in love with the beautiful hue and cushion cut  Here’s another gratuitous photo I took in the sunshine earlier - photos still don’t do it justice though!
> 
> View attachment 4823693



Thank you for an extra photo of it!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Keeping things simple today with just Tiffany 9mm pearl studs in white gold and DBTY 0.41 ttcw five stone bracelet in platinum.


----------



## skyqueen

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you so much! I bought it from my jeweller after seeing it in his shop window, fell in love with the beautiful hue and cushion cut  Here’s another gratuitous photo I took in the sunshine earlier - photos still don’t do it justice though!
> 
> View attachment 4823693


Love this! BTW...an amethyst stone brings good health to the wearer.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Just my liitle gold hex nut and ball studs today.


----------



## Cool Breeze

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Just my liitle gold hex nut and ball studs today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824595


Very nice!  Your nails look cool, too!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> Love this! BTW...an amethyst stone brings good health to the wearer.



Thanks skyqueen! I didn’t know that about amethyst, another reason to love it


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Cool Breeze said:


> Very nice!  Your nails look cool, too!



Thank you! Most of the time, especially since COVID, I keep my jewelry simple. My polish is Essie’s Turquoise & Caicos.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Non branded DBTY style 0.60 ttcw earrings in white gold, Tiffany DBTY 0.27ct necklace in platinum and Fope Flex’it Solo bracelet in white gold/diamond.


----------



## gwendo25

Black and white kind of day, with Roberto Coin circle pendant and Tag Aquaracer!


----------



## 880

South sea grey multicolor pearls, rings, citrine earrings and IWC portugueser (and prescription morganthal frederics horn sunglasses, atoms brand mask and vert olive H Togo trim 35,  phw )


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> South sea grey multicolor pearls, rings, citrine earrings and IWC portugueser
> 
> View attachment 4825612


Your pearls are magnificent!


----------



## 880

gwendo25 said:


> DBTY .90 tcw, Charriol two tone diamond ring, Birks snowflake ring and Tag Aquaracer (that I always forget to wear).Birks snowflake earrings.92 tcw.
> 
> View attachment 4823594
> View attachment 4823595
> View attachment 4823596
> View attachment 4823597
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823619


Adore the snowflake rings and earrings mixed with the Black racy tag heuer


----------



## 880

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you so much! I bought it from my jeweller after seeing it in his shop window, fell in love with the beautiful hue and cushion cut  Here’s another gratuitous photo I took in the sunshine earlier - photos still don’t do it justice though!
> 
> View attachment 4823693


Onebagtoomany, I love this color on you! It’s fantastic, deep and rich on your skin tone!


----------



## JenJBS

Onebagtoomany said:


> Non branded DBTY style 0.60 ttcw earrings in white gold, Tiffany DBTY 0.27ct necklace in platinum and Fope Flex’it Solo bracelet in white gold/diamond.
> 
> View attachment 4825375
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825376
> 
> 
> View attachment 4825377



That bracelet is exquisite!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

880 said:


> Onebagtoomany, I love this color on you! It’s fantastic, deep and rich on your skin tone!



Thank you! I love it in the sunlight, so many different facets and colours!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

JenJBS said:


> That bracelet is exquisite!



Thanks so much - I love Fope!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

tiffany co brown-orange diamond


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Diamond Studs, Tiffany Jazz/Swing Pendant .36 cttw, and Tiffany CBTY in platinum and aquamarine


----------



## 880

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> tiffany co brown-orange diamond
> 
> View attachment 4826327


JessicaRabbit 1, I love the cognac color


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

880 said:


> JessicaRabbit 1, I love the cognac color



thanks very much  xx


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Having one of those days where I wear way too much jewelry because I feel the need to over accessorize and sparkle


----------



## Shopgirl1996

AntiqueShopper said:


> Having one of those days where I wear way too much jewelry because I feel the need to over accessorize and sparkle
> 
> View attachment 4828305
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828306
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828307



I think it looks good! Not too much at all!


----------



## skyqueen

AntiqueShopper said:


> Having one of those days where I wear way too much jewelry because I feel the need to over accessorize and sparkle
> 
> View attachment 4828305
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828306
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828307


I'm calling you the DBTY diamond Queen


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I think it looks good! Not too much at all!


Thank you!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> I'm calling you the DBTY diamond Queen


Lol! I didn’t know whether to laugh or love.    Currently I think I’m a DBTY princess but hope to be Queen one day


----------



## Canturi lover

AntiqueShopper said:


> Having one of those days where I wear way too much jewelry because I feel the need to over accessorize and sparkle
> 
> View attachment 4828305
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828306
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828307


You look fabulous. Not to much sparkle at all!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Canturi lover said:


> You look fabulous. Not to much sparkle at all!!


Thank you


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

AntiqueShopper said:


> Having one of those days where I wear way too much jewelry because I feel the need to over accessorize and sparkle
> 
> View attachment 4828305
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828306
> 
> 
> View attachment 4828307



Absolutely stunning ! enjoy your sparkles !  xx


----------



## AntiqueShopper

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> Absolutely stunning ! enjoy your sparkles !  xx


Thank you!


----------



## gwendo25

Rose gold and diamonds today.  .92 tcw Cushion cut halo necklace converted from ring.  1.50 semi eternity ring and stack of 18k bangles.


----------



## ditzydi

Got my new Monica Vinader ring.  Can’t


----------



## ditzydi

Wearing my diamond studs, Kendra Scott Marissa pave diamond necklace and my new Monica Vinader Nura diamond ring.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Rose gold and diamonds today.  .92 tcw Cushion cut halo necklace converted from ring.  1.50 semi eternity ring and stack of 18k bangles.
> 
> View attachment 4829300
> View attachment 4829301



Such a beautiful necklace!


----------



## Sallyscience

New DY sparkler today - I exchanged my petite Albion for this one since it matches the rest of my jewelry a little better. It has pave diamonds across the top links - it's subtle but SUPER sparkly in the right light. Really comfortable to wear too, and I can wear it all the time and it won't get caught on gloves at work.


----------



## Sferics




----------



## gwendo25

Pear shape diamonds today!


----------



## skyqueen

gwendo25 said:


> Rose gold and diamonds today.  .92 tcw Cushion cut halo necklace converted from ring.  1.50 semi eternity ring and stack of 18k bangles.
> 
> View attachment 4829300
> View attachment 4829301


The necklace came out fantastic...looks perfect


----------



## gwendo25

Sallyscience said:


> New DY sparkler today - I exchanged my petite Albion for this one since it matches the rest of my jewelry a little better. It has pave diamonds across the top links - it's subtle but SUPER sparkly in the right light. Really comfortable to wear too, and I can wear it all the time and it won't get caught on gloves at work.
> 
> View attachment 4829609


Love it!


----------



## 880

@gwendo25, I love the converted necklace and the combo! It looks fabulous on you! 

@Sallyscience, I love the new ring on you! I find the rings that are mounted close to the hand very comfy!

@Sferics, this necklace ^ is gorgeous and makes you neck look especially long and elegant , wow!

I’m wearing one of DHs first JLCs, no idea what it’s called, but there is a day night indicator and crystal back and one of the rings I posted before   with one of my easy to carry shoulder bags 35 vert olive trim phw


----------



## gwendo25

880 said:


> @gwendo25, I love the converted necklace and the combo! It looks fabulous on you!
> 
> @Sallyscience, I love the new ring on you! I find the rings that are mounted close to the hand very comfy!
> 
> @Sferics, this necklace ^ is gorgeous and makes you neck look especially long and elegant , wow!
> 
> I’m wearing one of DHs first JLCs, no idea what it’s called, but there is a day night indicator and crystal back and one of the rings I posted before   with one of my easy to carry shoulder bags 35 vert olive trim phw
> View attachment 4830469


Love your ring!


----------



## Sallyscience

880 said:


> @gwendo25, I love the converted necklace and the combo! It looks fabulous on you!
> 
> @Sallyscience, I love the new ring on you! I find the rings that are mounted close to the hand very comfy!
> 
> @Sferics, this necklace ^ is gorgeous and makes you neck look especially long and elegant , wow!
> 
> I’m wearing one of DHs first JLCs, no idea what it’s called, but there is a day night indicator and crystal back and one of the rings I posted before   with one of my easy to carry shoulder bags 35 vert olive trim phw
> View attachment 4830469


@880 Thanks! Your ring is gorgeous.


----------



## 880

Thank you! Hugs


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing grey today to match the weather here and just love the combination of grey with white metals and pink/purple accents! 

- Diamond bezel studs in white gold 
- Asprey 167 diamond and amethyst button pendant in white gold 
- Tiffany DBTY 0.41 ttcw five stone bracelet in platinum 
- Cartier Panthere small watch in two tone 

Also (not pictured) my upgraded wedding set of Tiffany three stone 1.04 ttcw diamond ring and Metro ring, both in platinum.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I’m also expecting this today, preowned but mint condition from the same seller who sold me my Tiffany DBTY necklace and bracelet, so excited for the postman to arrive, lol!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> I’m also expecting this today, preowned but mint condition from the same seller who sold me my Tiffany DBTY necklace and bracelet, so excited for the postman to arrive, lol!
> 
> View attachment 4831091


Love it!


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> @gwendo25, I love the converted necklace and the combo! It looks fabulous on you!
> 
> @Sallyscience, I love the new ring on you! I find the rings that are mounted close to the hand very comfy!
> 
> @Sferics, this necklace ^ is gorgeous and makes you neck look especially long and elegant , wow!
> 
> I’m wearing one of DHs first JLCs, no idea what it’s called, but there is a day night indicator and crystal back and one of the rings I posted before   with one of my easy to carry shoulder bags 35 vert olive trim phw
> View attachment 4830469





gwendo25 said:


> Love your ring!


Gwendo beat me to it...gorgeous and unique ring


----------



## skyqueen

OK...I'm bored! I've wanted a gold-tone watch for a while and I've always loved this style. While I'd love a solid gold watch I don't want to spend the money. This Michele watch suits my needs...just enough bling and I can READ THE TIME! Oh la la


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Love it!



I missed the delivery Hoping to pick it up early tomorrow now!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> OK...I'm bored! I've wanted a gold-tone watch for a while and I've always loved this style. While I'd love a solid gold watch I don't want to spend the money. This Michele watch suits my needs...just enough bling and I can READ THE TIME! Oh la la
> 
> View attachment 4831231



Absolutely gorgeous! Love Michele watches! I was looking at getting the two tone version of this before I got the Panthere. The gold is


----------



## gwendo25

Just picked up these diamond cluster earring drops this week!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond bezel set studs in white gold
Roberto Coin circle of life diamond necklace in white gold
Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond 
Tiffany Jazz ring with diamonds and pink sapphires


Also wearing Cartier Panthere small watch in two tone and new wedding set.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Diamond bezel set studs in white gold
> Roberto Coin circle of life diamond necklace in white gold
> Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond
> Tiffany Jazz ring with diamonds and pink sapphires
> You got the ring!  It is fab!  You can stack it with your eternity rings also.
> 
> Also wearing Cartier Panthere small watch in two tone and new wedding set.
> 
> View attachment 4832148
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832150
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832151
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832152


----------



## gwendo25

Mixing it up today with my favourite pears!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Thank you! I love it! I had to collect it from the post office but now that I’m home have been playing around with my Metro rings and definitely think it looks better stacked than it does on its own!


----------



## skyqueen

After months of wearing no jewelry my new watch has revitilized my jewelry enthusiasm. I didn't like it paired with my TB so I switched to my tension setting bangle. It's a YG kinda day!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Mixed metals again today... my sister and my first initials and a Marla Aaron baby lock.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you! I love it! I had to collect it from the post office but now that I’m home have been playing around with my Metro rings and definitely think it looks better stacked than it does on its own!


Absolutely, post some pics if you can!


----------



## gwendo25

Layering 18k RG rings, with 18k bangles and two tone diamond circle pendant (new addition to the family)!


----------



## LilMissCutie

Mixing metals! Wearing my new cdc diamond bangle today


----------



## Sallyscience

Just watch and rings today. The evil eye one is from TJ Maxx - I know it's 14K gold, but idk what the stones are. For the price I'd guess CZ and blue crystals - they're a little too teal-colored to be blue topaz or sapphires, but I suppose they could be blue diamonds.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Circle of life diamond drop earrings in white gold 
Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond 
Fope Flex’it Prima bracelet in yellow gold and Solo bracelet in white gold


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onebagtoomany said:


> Diamond bezel set studs in white gold
> Roberto Coin circle of life diamond necklace in white gold
> Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond
> Tiffany Jazz ring with diamonds and pink sapphires
> 
> 
> Also wearing Cartier Panthere small watch in two tone and new wedding set.
> 
> View attachment 4832148
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832150
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832151
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832152


So pretty! Congratulations on your new piece!


----------



## gwendo25

What to wear to work......from home? Mixed metals with diamonds and trusty Tag Aquaracer.


----------



## eeo




----------



## essiedub

Onebagtoomany said:


> Circle of life diamond drop earrings in white gold
> Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond
> Fope Flex’it Prima bracelet in yellow gold and Solo bracelet in white gold
> 
> View attachment 4833738
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833739


Really like those braided bracelets.  The metal combination really works! Is Fope a brand? Must go research...


----------



## essiedub

Sferics said:


> View attachment 4829720


This is one awesome necklace..so bold yet delicate!  Please tell us more!


----------



## essiedub

eeo said:


> View attachment 4834983


Just beautiful! Perfectly balanced stack! Is the one on the right rose gold?


----------



## essiedub

880 said:


> @gwendo25, I love the converted necklace and the combo! It looks fabulous on you!
> 
> @Sallyscience, I love the new ring on you! I find the rings that are mounted close to the hand very comfy!
> 
> @Sferics, this necklace ^ is gorgeous and makes you neck look especially long and elegant , wow!
> 
> I’m wearing one of DHs first JLCs, no idea what it’s called, but there is a day night indicator and crystal back and one of the rings I posted before   with one of my easy to carry shoulder bags 35 vert olive trim phw
> View attachment 4830469


Ooh nice watch! Love!  Wasn’t it soooo difficult to photograph your wrist?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

essiedub said:


> Really like those braided bracelets.  The metal combination really works! Is Fope a brand? Must go research...



Thank you! Yes, it’s an Italian brand and the quality is fab, solid 18k gold even through to the little springs. They are flexible so roll on to your wrists. They are expensive though sadly so check online for discount codes as you can save quite a lot!


----------



## gwendo25

Friday yay!!


----------



## 880

I am a fan of Suzanne belperron (Verdura owned)  and DH and I spent a few hours in the salons of both ateliers. I ended up with Belperron corne earrings in virgin gold  that I paired with my Miguel berrocal torso puzzle pendant


----------



## limom

880 said:


> I am a fan of Suzanne belperron (Verdura owned)  and DH and I spent a few hours in the salons of both ateliers. I ended up with Belperron corne earrings in virgin gold  that I paired with my Miguel berrocal torso puzzle pendant
> View attachment 4838470


Really pretty. What is virgin gold?


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> I am a fan of Suzanne belperron (Verdura owned)  and DH and I spent a few hours in the salons of both ateliers. I ended up with Belperron corne earrings in virgin gold  that I paired with my Miguel berrocal torso puzzle pendant
> View attachment 4838470


Very cool!  I love unique pieces of jewelry.


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> I am a fan of Suzanne belperron (Verdura owned)  and DH and I spent a few hours in the salons of both ateliers. I ended up with Belperron corne earrings in virgin gold  that I paired with my Miguel berrocal torso puzzle pendant
> View attachment 4838470


The earrings are TDF...so unique! Very cool look


----------



## JenJBS

My new Twist Cuff bracelet from Giles and Brother.


----------



## 880

limom said:


> Really pretty. What is virgin gold?


Thank you @limom,  @skyqueen and @Cool Breeze !

not sure why the Verdura site does not have a link to Belperron, So I included a link below

virgin gold is apparently 22 carat and the Verdura SA (And the Belperron book, authored by the same person who wrote the Verdura one) said Suzanne Belperron liked hammering it (It’s somewhat textured)





__





						Corne Earclips - Belperron
					






					www.belperron.com
				




DH and the SA and I, we all three agreed this worked best on me! But just now DH said they have a pleasantly Star Trek thing going. . . And I nearly died laughing


----------



## 880

eeo said:


> View attachment 4834983


This looks amazing! Love the combination

@JenJBS, love the twist. Went on the Giles site, and also love the railroad spike. And the stacks.


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> This looks amazing! Love the combination
> 
> @JenJBS, love the twist. Went on the Giles site, and also love the railroad spike. And the stacks.



Thank you!    Yeah, there are a few more I have my eye on. Gotta admit, I love the railroad spike as a more... rustic/casual/down-to-Earth take on the Cartier JUC nail.


----------



## Sferics

essiedub said:


> This is one awesome necklace..so bold yet delicate!  Please tell us more!


Thank you 
It is from a small designer from Barcelona who has a shop on etsy. Her name is sewasong.


----------



## oreo713

880 said:


> I am a fan of Suzanne belperron (Verdura owned)  and DH and I spent a few hours in the salons of both ateliers. I ended up with Belperron corne earrings in virgin gold  that I paired with my Miguel berrocal torso puzzle pendant
> View attachment 4838470


The earrings are magnificent!!!


----------



## Sferics

Yasmin123 said:


> If u want I can share pics


Of course!


----------



## 880

Stunning! Thank you for sharing! We love pictures in this forum


----------



## 880

Verdura SA specifically suggested stacking the two Belperron corne earrings in a crescent. Not sure what to wear in the other ear? A diamond stud? A hoop? A baroque or round pearl? Dangling seems weird? Bare? Pity they don’t sell a half set for the other. The first pic looks like more of a crescent which was the intent. Second is a closer pic, but it’s askew. Easier as a pin! And I wanted to include perfumes just because I love them


----------



## Sferics

880 said:


> Verdura SA specifically suggested stacking the two Belperron corne earrings in a crescent. Not sure what to wear in the other ear? A diamond stud? A hoop? A baroque or round pearl? Dangling seems weird? Bare? Pity they don’t sell a half set for the other. The first pic looks like more of a crescent which was the intent. Second is a closer pic, but it’s askew. Easier as a pin! And I wanted to include perfumes just because I love them
> View attachment 4839968
> View attachment 4839969
> View attachment 4839991


Wow, these earrings have such an unique style. How are they secured to the ear?
I would go for a super small stud in the same gold tone in the other ear. 

PS: Can I just come over to try out all your parfumes, please?


----------



## 880

Sferics said:


> Wow, these earrings have such an unique style. How are they secured to the ear?
> I would go for a super small stud in the same gold tone in the other ear.
> 
> PS: Can I just come over to try out all your parfumes, please?


Thank you! Super large and comfy clips ( and I have sensitive ears ! And yes, would love to play perfumes anytime


----------



## Deleted 698298

Yasmin123 said:


> Here's my band and ring!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839948
> View attachment 4839948
> 
> View attachment 4839948
> View attachment 4839949
> View attachment 4839950
> View attachment 4839951
> View attachment 4839952


Is this a bloody real diamond?! (Pardon my french)  Stupendous!


----------



## gwendo25

Yasmin123 said:


> Here's my band and ring!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839948
> View attachment 4839948
> 
> View attachment 4839948
> View attachment 4839949
> View attachment 4839950
> View attachment 4839951
> View attachment 4839952


Amazing!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

I got my last bday present from the bf.
Diamond and moonstone necklace
The dream necklace is Sydney Evan

oh... and the other pics are of the haircut I gave myself since it’s going to be forever to see my stylist.


----------



## XCCX




----------



## gwendo25

Beautiful labour day weekend! Hope yours was great!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Haven’t been on here for a little while as am on holiday with my little girl visiting family abroad, need to catch up on all the posts I have missed of everyone’s gorgeous sparkles! 

Wearing 1.12 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold and 3 carat diamond tennis bracelet in yellow gold. Also my upgraded wedding set with Tiffany Metro ring in yellow gold added to the stack.


----------



## ditzydi

Wearing this emerald ring from my mil’s collection.  She gave me two of her emerald rings bc that was my birthstone for decades until I found out I was adopted.  After finding out about my adoption I found out my birthday had been incorrect and so my birthstone changed.


----------



## A1aGypsy

ditzydi said:


> Wearing this emerald ring from my mil’s collection.  She gave me two of her emerald rings bc that was my birthstone for decades until I found out I was adopted.  After finding out about my adoption I found out my birthday had been incorrect and so my birthstone changed.
> 
> View attachment 4841717



Beautiful ring and oh my goodness that must have been difficult to go through. I’m so sorry.


----------



## ditzydi

A1aGypsy said:


> Beautiful ring and oh my goodness that must have been difficult to go through. I’m so sorry.


Thank you.  It's been five years and it's still hard for me to process it all.  But I guess the only positive that came out of it is that I now know why my 'parents' were they were with me and that it had nothing to do with me and everything to do with them.


----------



## A1aGypsy

ditzydi said:


> Thank you.  It's been five years and it's still hard for me to process it all.  But I guess the only positive that came out of it is that I now know why my 'parents' were they were with me and that it had nothing to do with me and everything to do with them.



I cannot even imagine how destabilizing that must have been. I’m glad it at least gave you some answers. You sound very strong.


----------



## gwendo25

Today’s melange.


----------



## OutWest

Where are your beaded bands from? They're beautiful!





gwendo25 said:


> Beautiful labour day weekend! Hope yours was great!!
> 
> View attachment 4841247


----------



## gwendo25

OutWest said:


> Where are your beaded bands from? They're beautiful!


The beaded bands are from Pandora.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Today’s melange.
> 
> View attachment 4842078
> View attachment 4842079
> View attachment 4842080
> View attachment 4842081



Gorgeous pieces as always! Love the earrings


----------



## gwendo25

Yasmin123 said:


> My diamond Rolex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843337
> View attachment 4843338
> View attachment 4843339


Wow!!


----------



## gwendo25

Yasmin123 said:


> Isn’t it amazing?!


I’ve never seen anything like it!  How many carats in diamonds?


----------



## gwendo25

Yasmin123 said:


> 10 carats
> 
> All small pieces


I guess it’s not for everyday wear. So glamorous, fit for a movie star on the red carpet!!


----------



## gwendo25

Yasmin123 said:


> If u want I can share pics


Sure, not certain if I saw them.


----------



## gwendo25

Tanzanite and diamonds today, with rainbow sapphire bracelet.


----------



## ditzydi

Yasmin123 said:


> My diamond Rolex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4843337
> View attachment 4843338
> View attachment 4843339


Holy wow.  How do are you not blind from all that sparkle?


----------



## ditzydi

Yasmin123 said:


> I love its sparkle!!




I love me some sparkle too.  Amazing piece.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

My Roberto Coin 18k white gold/diamond earrings and ring. The earrings were a July birthday gift and I just received the ring today. 




Both pieces are relatively delicate. The earrings measure a little under 1 1/2 inches. Here's a stock modeling pic of the yellow gold version.


----------



## JenJBS

My new Ferragamo bracelet.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Cosmopolitan said:


> My Roberto Coin 18k white gold/diamond earrings and ring. The earrings were a July birthday gift and I just received the ring today.
> 
> View attachment 4845179
> 
> 
> Both pieces are relatively delicate. The earrings measure a little under 1 1/2 inches. Here's a stock modeling pic of the yellow gold version.
> 
> View attachment 4845180


love those earrings, they’re gorgeous!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Cosmopolitan said:


> My Roberto Coin 18k white gold/diamond earrings and ring. The earrings were a July birthday gift and I just received the ring today.
> 
> View attachment 4845179
> 
> 
> Both pieces are relatively delicate. The earrings measure a little under 1 1/2 inches. Here's a stock modeling pic of the yellow gold version.
> 
> View attachment 4845180


These earrings are really pretty!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> love those earrings, they’re gorgeous!!





AntiqueShopper said:


> These earrings are really pretty!



Thank you both!


----------



## gwendo25

Yasmin123 said:


> Here’s my cocktail ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845540
> View attachment 4845541
> View attachment 4845542
> View attachment 4845543
> View attachment 4845544


It is overpowering!


----------



## Supriya Gaikwad

A diamond stud on my left ear. 2 Jade bangles on my left wrist. My wedding ring and 2 other rings on my left hand. A Cartier watch on my right wrist and a silver anklet on my left ankle.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing my new Tiffany Soleste band ring in rose gold  Just watch and diamond studs in white gold with it today.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my new Tiffany Soleste band ring in rose gold  Just watch and diamond studs in white gold with it today.
> 
> View attachment 4845678


Love your jewelry style!


----------



## gwendo25

Fall is in the air here in Canada! Can’t wait for my pear shape dangle earrings to arrive!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

gwendo25 said:


> Love your jewelry style!


I agree!  So chic!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Love your jewelry style!



Thank you so much and right back at you!  When are you expecting your new earrings? Nothing like a new piece of jewellery to look forward to!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

gwendo25 said:


> Fall is in the air here in Canada! Can’t wait for my pear shape dangle earrings to arrive!
> 
> View attachment 4845766
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845768
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845769


Love the layers of sparkle


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AntiqueShopper said:


> I agree!  So chic!



Aww thank you! You have made my day!


----------



## eeo

880 said:


> This looks amazing! Love the combination
> 
> @JenJBS, love the twist. Went on the Giles site, and also love the railroad spike. And the stacks.


Thank you


----------



## Christofle

Cosmopolitan said:


> My Roberto Coin 18k white gold/diamond earrings and ring. The earrings were a July birthday gift and I just received the ring today.
> 
> View attachment 4845179
> 
> 
> Both pieces are relatively delicate. The earrings measure a little under 1 1/2 inches. Here's a stock modeling pic of the yellow gold version.
> 
> View attachment 4845180


Such a pretty combo!


----------



## Jewwels

gwendo25 said:


> Fall is in the air here in Canada! Can’t wait for my pear shape dangle earrings to arrive!
> 
> View attachment 4845766
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845768
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845769


Love your necklace!!
Where did you get it from??


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cosmopolitan said:


> My Roberto Coin 18k white gold/diamond earrings and ring. The earrings were a July birthday gift and I just received the ring today.
> 
> View attachment 4845179
> 
> 
> Both pieces are relatively delicate. The earrings measure a little under 1 1/2 inches. Here's a stock modeling pic of the yellow gold version.
> 
> View attachment 4845180



Beautiful pieces! Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Christofle said:


> Such a pretty combo!





SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful pieces! Happy Belated Birthday!



Thank you both!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you so much and right back at you!  When are you expecting your new earrings? Nothing like a new piece of jewellery to look forward to!


It’s being custom made for me now.  Should be ready in about 3 weeks. Looking forward to seeing how they turn out.  I have no obligation to take them if I don’t like them.


----------



## gwendo25

Jewwels said:


> Love your necklace!!
> Where did you get it from??


They are actually two necklaces made by a local jeweller here in Montreal.


----------



## Jewwels

gwendo25 said:


> They are actually two necklaces made by a local jeweller here in Montreal.


It’s gorgeous!!
How big are the stones??
I have a double necklace a little bit similar to yours but yours is nicer!
Will post pics later....


----------



## ElenaAlex

I'm going to have this set today - enamel and diamonds


----------



## gwendo25

Jewwels said:


> It’s gorgeous!!
> How big are the stones??
> I have a double necklace a little bit similar to yours but yours is nicer!
> Will post pics later....


The DBTY has a total of 5 diamonds .90 tcw, .10 each.  I swapped the Center stone for a .50 ct diamond that I inherited from my mother....so it has a special meaning to me.  I can layer it with many of my necklaces or wear it alone.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

ElenaAlex said:


> I'm going to have this set today - enamel and diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846470


So pretty!


----------



## loves

Bottega Veneta earrings
Cartier ring 
Diamond ring from my MIL


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Not having a great day so far, so adopting a time tested way of brightening my mood by wearing lots of sparkly/shiny things! 

1.60 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
New gold curb chain which I bought from our family jeweller on our recent holiday - solid 18k gold and much cheaper than in the UK! 
Cartier Panthere small watch in two tone
Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum with Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold 
Tiffany T diamond ring in yellow gold


----------



## Canturi lover

Onebagtoomany said:


> Not having a great day so far, so adopting a time tested way of brightening my mood by wearing lots of sparkly/shiny things!
> 
> 1.60 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
> New gold curb chain which I bought from our family jeweller on our recent holiday - solid 18k gold and much cheaper than in the UK!
> Cartier Panthere small watch in two tone
> Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum with Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold
> Tiffany T diamond ring in yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 4846526
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846527
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846528
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846529


Sparkles always makes me happy. Love your new chain.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Canturi lover said:


> Sparkles always makes me happy. Love your new chain.



Aww thank you


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Not having a great day so far, so adopting a time tested way of brightening my mood by wearing lots of sparkly/shiny things!
> 
> 1.60 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
> New gold curb chain which I bought from our family jeweller on our recent holiday - solid 18k gold and much cheaper than in the UK!
> Cartier Panthere small watch in two tone
> Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum with Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold
> Tiffany T diamond ring in yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 4846526
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846527
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846528
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846529


Great selection, always cheers me up also!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onebagtoomany said:


> Not having a great day so far, so adopting a time tested way of brightening my mood by wearing lots of sparkly/shiny things!
> 
> 1.60 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
> New gold curb chain which I bought from our family jeweller on our recent holiday - solid 18k gold and much cheaper than in the UK!
> Cartier Panthere small watch in two tone
> Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum with Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold
> Tiffany T diamond ring in yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 4846526
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846527
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846528
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846529


Sending hugs!  Hope day improves!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AntiqueShopper said:


> Sending hugs!  Hope day improves!



Thanks lovely!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Great selection, always cheers me up also!



Nothing like a little (or a lot of) sparkle!


----------



## JenJBS

Onebagtoomany said:


> Not having a great day so far, so adopting a time tested way of brightening my mood by wearing lots of sparkly/shiny things!
> 
> 1.60 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
> New gold curb chain which I bought from our family jeweller on our recent holiday - solid 18k gold and much cheaper than in the UK!
> Cartier Panthere small watch in two tone
> Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum with Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold
> Tiffany T diamond ring in yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 4846526
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846527
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846528
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846529



Sorry you're not having a good day.    Hope things get better.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

JenJBS said:


> Sorry you're not having a good day.    Hope things get better.



Thanks


----------



## 880

ElenaAlex said:


> I'm going to have this set today - enamel and diamonds
> 
> View attachment 4846470


I love this! It’s beautiful and looking at the photo of the butterfly perched on the edge makes me smile!


----------



## ElenaAlex

880 said:


> the photo of the butterfly perched on the edge makes me sm


Thank you. It is one of my favorite sets because it is different to everything I can see on the market here 
My favorite set is this one, but I'm too afraid to damage it. It is absolutely beautiful - the pics are from the seller. I don't have any pics on this device I made by myself to upload.


----------



## 880

ElenaAlex said:


> Thank you. It is one of my favorite sets because it is different to everything I can see on the market here
> My favorite set is this one, but I'm too afraid to damage it. It is absolutely beautiful - the pics are from the seller. I don't have any pics on this device I made by myself to upload.
> 
> View attachment 4846803
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846805


love this! It’s stunning! May I ask where it comes from? Would love to Check out other things by the same artisan!


----------



## JenJBS

ElenaAlex said:


> Thank you. It is one of my favorite sets because it is different to everything I can see on the market here
> My favorite set is this one, but I'm too afraid to damage it. It is absolutely beautiful - the pics are from the seller. I don't have any pics on this device I made by myself to upload.
> 
> View attachment 4846803
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4846805



These are stunning! True showstoppers! Thank you for sharing pics!


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> love this! It’s stunning! May I ask where it comes from? Would love to Check out other things by the same artisan!



+1


----------



## ElenaAlex

880 said:


> artisan


I got it in one of my trips to India. The most of my jewelry comes from there and I really love the craftsmanship and the designs there. I don't buy a jewelry for the name stamped on it, I buy it because I love it - same as bags


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Tiffany 9mm pearl earrings in white gold, diamond three stone ring and Metro ring in platinum and Soleste diamond band in rose gold today.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tiffany Ruby and Diamond Heart and Diamond Studs


----------



## Pevi

Only earrings for me today. Pink gold with tiny diamonds. In my culture, it’s not commmon for people to comment on your things, but I have gotten a few compliments on these! And last year one of the moms on the school run was talking to me but I could see that all she wanted to do was look at my earrings, lol. They’re extremely simple but people love them.


----------



## loves

Been loving big bold costume jewellery lately


----------



## Shopgirl1996

AntiqueShopper said:


> Tiffany Ruby and Diamond Heart and Diamond Studs
> 
> View attachment 4847741



So pretty! Is that the mini size? I have this same necklace in the mini size but with pink sapphires.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Shopgirl1996 said:


> So pretty! Is that the mini size? I have this same necklace in the mini size but with pink sapphires.


Thank you!  It is the small- when I bought it a few years back they only made it in the small.  I wonder if they added more sizes in the ruby


----------



## Canturi lover

Sitting outside enjoying the sunshine so thought I would post some pics 

Cartier Loves, bezel bangle, Bvlgari watch, Tiffany Madonna pendant (I have been wearing this daily since March and Tiffany Zellige hoops.

Canturi Stella ring and Canturi Butterfly ring.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tiffany Flowers in citrine


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.60 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
Long curb chain in yellow gold
Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring and Metro band, both in platinum 
Cartier Panthere small watch in two tone


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond bezel set studs in white gold
Tiffany 0.27 carat DBTY necklace in platinum 
Yellow and white diamond halo ring in white gold


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onebagtoomany said:


> Diamond bezel set studs in white gold
> Tiffany 0.27 carat DBTY necklace in platinum
> Yellow and white diamond halo ring in white gold
> 
> View attachment 4849782
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849783
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849784


Beautiful collection!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AntiqueShopper said:


> Beautiful collection!



Thank you!


----------



## ElenaAlex

Onebagtoomany said:


> Diamond bezel set studs in white gold
> Tiffany 0.27 carat DBTY necklace in platinum
> Yellow and white diamond halo ring in white gold
> 
> View attachment 4849782
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849783
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849784


The ring is amazing


----------



## ElenaAlex

My ring for today - Damiani from their orbital collection.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tiffany Frank Gehry diamond Fish and   Gehry Axis ring.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

ElenaAlex said:


> The ring is amazing



Thank you so much! eBay find!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.60 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
Fope Prima necklace in yellow gold
Long curb chain in yellow gold 
Cartier Panthere small watch in two tone
Tiffany diamond three stone ring in platinum stacked with Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold
Fope Prima bracelet in yellow gold


----------



## gwendo25

Bright day today with sparkly jewelry


----------



## Jewwels

Love everything!!!!
Have a great day with your beautiful jewelry!


----------



## 880

Suzanne Belperron (Verdura -Belperron) Corne earrings and south sea semi baroque with diamonds, Leila rose dress


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> Suzanne Belperron (Verdura -Belperron) Corne earrings and south sea semi baroque with diamonds, Leila rose dress
> 
> View attachment 4851066


Stunning!


----------



## JenJBS

My twist cuff bracelet in brass.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Frank Gehry Torque Pendant, CBTY bracelet, diamond studs and always Yellow gold Cartier Love


----------



## 880

Canturi lover said:


> View attachment 4848400
> 
> View attachment 4848403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting outside enjoying the sunshine so thought I would post some pics
> 
> Cartier Loves, bezel bangle, Bvlgari watch, Tiffany Madonna pendant (I have been wearing this daily since March and Tiffany Zellige hoops.
> 
> Canturi Stella ring and Canturi Butterfly ring.


Love your Stella and Butterfly rings! Well I love everything and the way you c9mbine them, but I especially love the Stella and Butterfly rings  

thank you @Cool Breeze


----------



## 880

jeweler restrung semi baroque south sea on white gold wires (through the pearls) with flexible links in between them to hold them in place


----------



## Canturi lover

880 said:


> Love your Stella and Butterfly rings! Well I love everything and the way you c9mbine them, but I especially love the Stella and Butterfly rings
> 
> thank you @Cool Breeze


Thank you 880


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> jeweler restrung semi baroque south sea on white gold wires (through the pearls) with flexible links in between them to hold them in place
> View attachment 4852350



Beautiful!


----------



## 880

Thank you JenJBS!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

880 said:


> jeweler restrung semi baroque south sea on white gold wires (through the pearls) with flexible links in between them to hold them in place
> View attachment 4852350


Such a unique piece


----------



## 880

Thank you  @AntiqueShopper! I think my jeweler had a good time deciding what to do with it


----------



## AntiqueShopper

2018 VCA Holiday Pendant


----------



## gwendo25

Yay for Saturday!!


----------



## A1aGypsy

880 said:


> jeweler restrung semi baroque south sea on white gold wires (through the pearls) with flexible links in between them to hold them in place
> View attachment 4852350




I’ve never been a fan of pearls but holy Hannah, I LOVE this! Gorgeous.


----------



## 880

Thanks so much @A1aGypsy! I am a fan of pearls, but I wanted something easy to wear every day and to dress up or down.


----------



## gwendo25

I am deciding on which one to keep. They are similar in shape so it seems like a waste to keep both.   What do you think?

A).



Or B)


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Caught some beautiful sunlight when picking my daughter up from school


----------



## JenJBS

gwendo25 said:


> I am deciding on which one to keep. They are similar in shape so it seems like a waste to keep both.   What do you think?
> 
> A).
> 
> View attachment 4855098
> 
> Or B)
> 
> View attachment 4855100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855107



B


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> B


+1, but I love both! Love your taste!


----------



## Canturi lover

gwendo25 said:


> I am deciding on which one to keep. They are similar in shape so it seems like a waste to keep both.   What do you think?
> 
> A).
> 
> View attachment 4855098
> 
> Or B)
> 
> View attachment 4855100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855107



Both are beautiful but if I had to choose, number 2 for sure. It compliments the DBTY necklace that you layer it with and looks great with your pear diamond ring


----------



## Pevi

Triangle diamond earrings. I love these!


----------



## Pevi

gwendo25 said:


> I am deciding on which one to keep. They are similar in shape so it seems like a waste to keep both.   What do you think?
> 
> A).
> 
> View attachment 4855098
> 
> Or B)
> 
> View attachment 4855100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855107


Love B


----------



## gwendo25

gwendo25 said:


> I am deciding on which one to keep. They are similar in shape so it seems like a waste to keep both.   What do you think?
> 
> A).
> 
> View attachment 4855098
> 
> 
> 
> Or B)
> 
> View attachment 4855100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855107


----------



## ElenaAlex

gwendo25 said:


> I am deciding on which one to keep. They are similar in shape so it seems like a waste to keep both.   What do you think?
> 
> A).
> 
> View attachment 4855098
> 
> Or B)
> 
> View attachment 4855100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855107


I like A, but I'd keep both if I could

My ring for today. I don't feel like wearing jewelry these days. Also the second pic is of a ring I purchased for my bday.  I love color diamonds and I was happy to find it. Not very usual to find it here.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> I am deciding on which one to keep. They are similar in shape so it seems like a waste to keep both.   What do you think?
> 
> A).
> 
> View attachment 4855098
> 
> Or B)
> 
> View attachment 4855100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855107



Both gorgeous but B wins for me


----------



## AntiqueShopper

gwendo25 said:


> I am deciding on which one to keep. They are similar in shape so it seems like a waste to keep both.   What do you think?
> 
> A).
> 
> View attachment 4855098
> 
> Or B)
> 
> View attachment 4855100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855107


I think both are lovely. A looks better alone and B looks great layered and alone.  So for versatility I would keep B.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Keeping my jewelry simple today- DBTY/CBTY pieces, diamond studs, wedding band and Love Bracelet


----------



## snibor

gwendo25 said:


> I am deciding on which one to keep. They are similar in shape so it seems like a waste to keep both.   What do you think?
> 
> A).
> 
> View attachment 4855098
> 
> Or B)
> 
> View attachment 4855100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855107


B!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

A pair of small 14K gold hoops my grandma gave me years ago. I never take them out (even sleep in them) unless I actively want to wear other earrings.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing my pearl and bezel diamond long drop earrings in white gold that I haven’t worn for a while, reminded me how much I love them  

Also Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond, Cartier Panthere small watch in two tone and Tiffany rings.


----------



## JenJBS

My Ferragamo bracelet.


----------



## gwendo25

Thanks for your input.  I loved them both but decided to keep this one.  The diamonds are much better quality and sparkle more in person! Plus I ordered some of the LV holiday pieces, so felt I had to eliminate something!


----------



## Cool Breeze

gwendo25 said:


> Thanks for your input.  I loved them both but decided to keep this one.  The diamonds are much better quality and sparkle more in person! Plus I ordered some of the LV holiday pieces, so felt I had to eliminate something!
> 
> View attachment 4857732


Congratulations, it’s beautiful!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Green (tourmaline) with givenchy


----------



## gwendo25

Diamonds and tahitian pearls!


----------



## essiedub

gwendo25 said:


> I am deciding on which one to keep. They are similar in shape so it seems like a waste to keep both.   What do you think?
> 
> A).
> 
> View attachment 4855098
> 
> Or B)
> 
> View attachment 4855100
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855107




A waste? Nah! But if you must choose, the first is more impactful. (You can send the other to me)


----------



## blacksmitten

My current stack.

The latest is the JUC slim with diamonds. Suggestions on how to stack it with minimal knockings would be greatly appreciated


----------



## basia.b

Its weekend, so bring the blings out! 
My Tiffany Victoria ring which I bought a few years ago after graduating as a gift to myself and a spinell from Burma with diamonds.
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Just 1.60 carat diamond studs and 3 carat tennis bracelet today, both in yellow gold. 

Bought a sonic cleaner for my jewellery and can’t believe the difference it has made to the outcome - think the tennis bracelet is now more sparkly than when I bought it new!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.60 ttcw diamond studs, Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring, Tiffany Metro rings in yellow gold and platinum and Cartier Trinity ring (small model) today.


----------



## JenJBS

My Balenciaga bracelet in Lagon.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I decided to sell my Cartier JUC ring as I regretted not getting the version with diamonds, plus it was too bulky on my finger. These pieces are too expensive to regret and have sitting around in storage, so after moving the ring on to a lovely new owner who will appreciate it I put the money towards the double wrap version with diamonds instead, in yellow gold  It’s so elegant and feminine in person, I love it!  

Also wearing 1.12 ttcw inside out diamond hoops and long gold curb chain, both in yellow gold.


----------



## Joule

Right now, just my diamond huggies and 2 Eden Cape Cod bracelets. They look terrific with my quarantine uniform of pajamas and slippers.


----------



## gwendo25

Gloomy day today, but waiting for this preloved yellow and white diamond ring to arrive and brighten my day!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Gloomy day today, but waiting for this preloved yellow and white diamond ring to arrive and brighten my day!
> 
> View attachment 4863606



Wowzers! It’s absolutely gorgeous! What size is the yellow diamond? The fancy yellow colour is divine! Can’t wait to see your pics when it arrives!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wowzers! It’s absolutely gorgeous! What size is the yellow diamond? The fancy yellow colour is divine! Can’t wait to see your pics when it arrives!


*it’s actually a cluster of 4 cushion cut diamonds in the center.*


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> *it’s actually a cluster of 4 cushion cut diamonds in the center.*



So it is - not wearing my glasses! Such a pretty design!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> So it is - not wearing my glasses! Such a pretty design!


I thought the same thing when I first saw it!  Then I zoomed in, because I thought can't be for the price I paid.


----------



## gwendo25

Here it is!  Will have to get it sized.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Here it is!  Will have to get it sized.
> 
> View attachment 4863679



 

Stunning - wear it in good health!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Stunning - wear it in good health!


Thank you!


----------



## hers4eva

gwendo25 said:


> Gloomy day today, but waiting for this preloved yellow and white diamond ring to arrive and brighten my day!
> 
> View attachment 4863606




So stunning

Is its yellow color intense or vivid?

What is the total karat weight of only the four yellow diamonds combined?

What hand/finger will you wear it on?


----------



## gwendo25

hers4eva said:


> So stunning
> 
> Is its yellow color intense or vivid?
> 
> What is the total karat weight of only the four yellow diamonds combined?
> 
> What hand/finger will you wear it on?


Thank you, tcw of .60 yellow diamonds. Light yellow fancy diamonds. I will wear it on my left or right hand on my 4th finger.  I have quite a few engagement type rings so I don’t stick to left hand for engagement rings. Depends on my mood.


----------



## codejelly

My latest purchase hehe have been wearing this everyday!


----------



## J.A.N.

New Gucci bangle to match the rings


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> New Gucci bangle to match the rings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4864678



Gorgeous! I looked into getting this when I had the same Gucci ring, now am tempted again lol.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Gorgeous! I looked into getting this when I had the same Gucci ring, now am tempted again lol.


Thank you xxx
Gucci jewellery is the best imo.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing my Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds again today, think this might be my favourite ring ever!


----------



## J.A.N.

kiwishopper said:


> Roberto Coin necklace worn as a bracelet plus my Japanese Seiko watch
> 
> View attachment 4804756


The most beautiful Seiko I've ever seen  ❤


----------



## 880

Forgot to post this earlier: diamond studs and necklace


----------



## gwendo25

Gloomy day today! Layering my rose gold:

18k bangles with Roberto Coin 5.5 ct diamond bangle
18k cushion cut pendant (reimagined from a ring)
18k preloved 1.5 ct princess cut ring with surrounding pink diamonds
assortment of layered rings including reimagined 1.25 ct bezel set semi-eternity ring








L


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing colour block today and the blue of my pear sapphire and diamond ring matches perfectly with the blue of my top 

Also wearing diamond bezel studs in white gold, Tiffany diamond three stone ring and Metro ring, both in platinum, and Cartier Panthere two tone watch.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing colour block today and the blue of my pear sapphire and diamond ring matches perfectly with the blue of my top
> 
> Also wearing diamond bezel studs in white gold, Tiffany diamond three stone ring and Metro ring, both in platinum, and Cartier Panthere two tone watch.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868517
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868518
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868519


Love the pear sapphire!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Love the pear sapphire!



Thank you! It’s one of my favourite rings if not my favourite, I love everything about it but especially the blue


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing colour block today and the blue of my pear sapphire and diamond ring matches perfectly with the blue of my top
> 
> Also wearing diamond bezel studs in white gold, Tiffany diamond three stone ring and Metro ring, both in platinum, and Cartier Panthere two tone watch.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868517
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868518
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868519


That sapphire is amazing!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AntiqueShopper said:


> That sapphire is amazing!



Thank you! An Ebay find!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Just 1.60 ttcw diamond studs and Cartier JUC diamond double wrap ring today, both in yellow gold


----------



## JenJBS

My Ferragamo bracelet.


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

> Onebagtoomany:
> Just 1.60 ttcw diamond studs and Cartier JUC diamond double wrap ring today, both in yellow gold





I adore the double wrap JUC - definitely a piece on my wishlist since I tried on the different JUC rings and decided the classic was too chunky. However I'm still debating which right hand ring I should go for next (other contenders include the Chanel Coco crush and Chaumet bee).

How do you find the sizing of the double wrap JUC, for example compared to the Trinity small? Unfortunately travel to a Cartier boutique is out of the question for me currently. And do you find it comfortable to wear and experience any snagging on knits?

Ps. Love your jewelry collection in general!


----------



## Joule

None today, because I spent all my time deep cleaning my kitchen, scrubbing three bathrooms, and unclogging a toilet. It was war, let me tell you. That’s why I intend to reward myself tomorrow for today’s drudgery by wearing the world’s most comfortable bathrobe and every single piece of jewelry I own. Just try and stop me.


----------



## Canturi lover

Joule said:


> None today, because I spent all my time deep cleaning my kitchen, scrubbing three bathrooms, and unclogging a toilet. It was war, let me tell you. That’s why I intend to reward myself tomorrow for today’s drudgery by wearing the world’s most comfortable bathrobe and every single piece of jewelry I own. Just try and stop me.


We need lots of pics please


----------



## Onebagtoomany

ShimmerDreamz said:


> I adore the double wrap JUC - definitely a piece on my wishlist since I tried on the different JUC rings and decided the classic was too chunky. However I'm still debating which right hand ring I should go for next (other contenders include the Chanel Coco crush and Chaumet bee).
> 
> How do you find the sizing of the double wrap JUC, for example compared to the Trinity small? Unfortunately travel to a Cartier boutique is out of the question for me currently. And do you find it comfortable to wear and experience any snagging on knits?
> 
> Ps. Love your jewelry collection in general!



Thank you for your lovely comment 

I do find Cartier rings in general come up small on me, bizarrely with the exception of the thicker JUC ring (the one I sold) which I could easily have gone down a size with. The double wrap is true to size for Cartier in my opinion, definitely not the more generous fit of the classic JUC.

I currently own a Trinity ring in the small aside from the JUC double wrap and both are a size 56 - my normal Cartier size - and fit perfectly.

The double wrap is very comfortable to wear and goes with everything! I really love it. No snagging on clothes so far but the nail head is much smaller than on the thicker JUC ring so maybe that’s a factor.


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you for your lovely comment
> 
> I do find Cartier rings in general come up small on me, bizarrely with the exception of the thicker JUC ring (the one I sold) which I could easily have gone down a size with. The double wrap is true to size for Cartier in my opinion, definitely not the more generous fit of the classic JUC.
> 
> I currently own a Trinity ring in the small aside from the JUC double wrap and both are a size 56 - my normal Cartier size - and fit perfectly.
> 
> The double wrap is very comfortable to wear and goes with everything! I really love it. No snagging on clothes so far but the nail head is much smaller than on the thicker JUC ring so maybe that’s a factor.




Thanks for the helpful reply! I need to try the Chanel and Chaumet rings and then hopefully pull the trigger. My try on photos of the Cartier doublewrap JUC was from around 2 years ago and the ring haunts me still, which really does say something about the design.

I got the Trinity small ring as RHR earlier this year thinking it's a classic so can't go wrong, but it just didn't quite scratch that itch.


----------



## gwendo25

Finally got my ring back however my jeweller mistakenly rhodiumed the whole ring when sizing it.  Do you think it looks worse?  The yellow diamonds were set it yellow gold when I first received it....or is not really noticeable?

before and after


----------



## Onebagtoomany

ShimmerDreamz said:


> Thanks for the helpful reply! I need to try the Chanel and Chaumet rings and then hopefully pull the trigger. My try on photos of the Cartier doublewrap JUC was from around 2 years ago and the ring haunts me still, which really does say something about the design.
> 
> I got the Trinity small ring as RHR earlier this year thinking it's a classic so can't go wrong, but it just didn't quite scratch that itch.



I know I am biased but it really is a beautiful ring! Feminine and a little edgy at the same time and the diamonds really add something. I considered getting the regular JUC with diamonds but it is a very substantial ring and the double wrap suits my style a lot more.

I know what you mean about the Trinity, it’s a  classic and piece but I don’t think it has as much presence. I did look at the Trinity with diamonds just on the white gold band but it is so expensive, I just  couldn’t justify it. I would also worry that the yellow and rose gold bands would patina over time too which wouldn’t look great next to the sparkly white gold band.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Finally got my ring back however my jeweller mistakenly rhodiumed the whole ring when sizing it.  Do you think it looks worse?  The yellow diamonds were set it yellow gold when I first received it....or is not really noticeable?
> 
> before and after
> 
> View attachment 4870927
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870929



It’s beautiful!  I can see what you mean with the two photos  side by side but it still looks gorgeous. If it bothers you would it be easy for your jeweller to put right?


----------



## My 3 Zees

My personal preference is for the prongs to be the same color as the metal on the rest of the ring, so I think it looks fantastic this way! Gorgeous ring!



gwendo25 said:


> Finally got my ring back however my jeweller mistakenly rhodiumed the whole ring when sizing it.  Do you think it looks worse?  The yellow diamonds were set it yellow gold when I first received it....or is not really noticeable?
> 
> before and after
> 
> View attachment 4870927
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870929


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Silver and gold today.


----------



## skiptomylu

Hello all,

Today I received my new Brazilian Paraiba Tourmaline ring


----------



## Cool Breeze

skiptomylu said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Today I received my new Brazilian Paraiba Tourmaline ring
> 
> View attachment 4872019


What a gorgeous piece!  Enjoy it in good health


----------



## RT1

skiptomylu said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Today I received my new Brazilian Paraiba Tourmaline ring
> 
> View attachment 4872019


This is so gorgeous!


----------



## gwendo25

My 3 Zees said:


> My personal preference is for the prongs to be the same color as the metal on the rest of the ring, so I think it looks fantastic this way! Gorgeous ring!


Thank you


----------



## JenJBS

My new Coach bracelet.


----------



## gwendo25

Happy Friday!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond studs and this stack of bracelets today - Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold and Fope Flex’it Prima and Eka Tiny bracelets in yellow gold.


----------



## Canturi lover

gwendo25 said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 4872787
> 
> Your new ring looks beautiful on you.
> 
> View attachment 4872788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872795


----------



## Canturi lover

Onebagtoomany said:


> Diamond studs and this stack of bracelets today - Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold and Fope Flex’it Prima and Eka Tiny bracelets in yellow gold.
> 
> View attachment 4873163


Love the new bracelet!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

New Roberto Coin .98 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold, received them today all the way from the US!  Bloomingdales were/are doing 20% off Roberto Coin. It is stocked in the UK now but a limited range and rarely discounted. Love them! Going to sell my old ones as these are a much better size on the ear and thinner which I prefer.

Also same bracelet stack as yesterday of Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold with Fope Flex’it Prima and Eka Tiny bracelets in yellow gold.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onebagtoomany said:


> New Roberto Coin .98 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold, received them today all the way from the US!  Bloomingdales were/are doing 20% off Roberto Coin. It is stocked in the UK now but a limited range and rarely discounted. Love them! Going to sell my old ones as these are a much better size on the ear and thinner which I prefer.
> 
> Also same bracelet stack as yesterday of Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold with Fope Flex’it Prima and Eka Tiny bracelets in yellow gold.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874001
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874002


Beautiful hoops!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AntiqueShopper said:


> Beautiful hoops!



Thank you!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> New Roberto Coin .98 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold, received them today all the way from the US!  Bloomingdales were/are doing 20% off Roberto Coin. It is stocked in the UK now but a limited range and rarely discounted. Love them! Going to sell my old ones as these are a much better size on the ear and thinner which I prefer.
> 
> Also same bracelet stack as yesterday of Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold with Fope Flex’it Prima and Eka Tiny bracelets in yellow gold.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874001
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874002


Love the earrings, enjoy!! Where do you sell your jewelry?


----------



## gwendo25

I was very bad yesterday and bought this 2.5 tcw ring.  Each yellow diamond cluster consists of .83 pts of diamonds for a total of 1.66 tcw of yellow diamonds. The pictures don’t do it justice and don’t capture the fire of the fancy yellow diamonds!! Will have to convert my other new preloved yellow diamond ring into a necklace, and I will have a set!
P.S.  I should change my handle to #havenowillpower!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Love the earrings, enjoy!! Where do you sell your jewelry?



Thanks so much! I am loving Roberto Coin, wish it was more widely available here as a brand. I love the RC diamond bangle you have 

I normally either sell privately or to my jeweller, more often than not to the jeweller as we get on well and he generally gives me a good deal and it’s stress-free not having to deal with pita buyers! I also sometimes do a part-exchange as he has some lovely pieces both new and preowned.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> I was very bad yesterday and bought this 2.5 tcw ring.  Each yellow diamond cluster consists of .83 pts of diamonds for a total of 1.66 tcw of yellow diamonds. The pictures don’t do it justice and don’t capture the fire of the fancy yellow diamonds!! Will have to convert my other new preloved yellow diamond ring into a necklace, and I will have a set!
> P.S.  I should change my handle to #havenowillpower!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874091
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874092



Wowzers! It’s a beauty! Great idea to convert your other ring into a necklace too, they will make a stunning set!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Onebagtoomany said:


> New Roberto Coin .98 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold, received them today all the way from the US!  Bloomingdales were/are doing 20% off Roberto Coin. It is stocked in the UK now but a limited range and rarely discounted. Love them! Going to sell my old ones as these are a much better size on the ear and thinner which I prefer.
> 
> Also same bracelet stack as yesterday of Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold with Fope Flex’it Prima and Eka Tiny bracelets in yellow gold.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874001
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874002



Your new Roberto Coin hoops look great on you! Your picture is so much better than the advertisement. Enjoy them and wear them in good health!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks so much! I am loving Roberto Coin, wish it was more widely available here as a brand. I love the RC diamond bangle you have
> 
> I normally either sell privately or to my jeweller, more often than not to the jeweller as we get on well and he generally gives me a good deal and it’s stress-free not having to deal with pita buyers! I also sometimes do a part-exchange as he has some lovely pieces both new and preowned.


I would like to sell some of my fine jewellery however I have yet to find a place that will pay a fair price.  My own jeweller pays a good price for gold but doesn’t really buy jewellery with precious stones.


----------



## Fancypantsbags

Date night! Roberto Coin station necklace and pave diamond tusk necklace- both 18k rose gold!! Also diamond bar bracelet and diamond rose earrings also in rose gold


----------



## A bottle of Red

gwendo25 said:


> I would like to sell some of my fine jewellery however I have yet to find a place that will pay a fair price.  My own jeweller pays a good price for gold but doesn’t really buy jewellery with precious stones.


Same here


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Fancypantsbags said:


> Date night! Roberto Coin station necklace and pave diamond tusk necklace- both 18k rose gold!! Also diamond bar bracelet and diamond rose earrings also in rose gold
> 
> View attachment 4874501


Love the Roberto Coin


----------



## papertiger

skiptomylu said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Today I received my new Brazilian Paraiba Tourmaline ring
> 
> View attachment 4872019



Very pretty setting too. Part lace, part sci-fi


----------



## papertiger

Onebagtoomany said:


> New Roberto Coin .98 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold, received them today all the way from the US!  Bloomingdales were/are doing 20% off Roberto Coin. It is stocked in the UK now but a limited range and rarely discounted. Love them! Going to sell my old ones as these are a much better size on the ear and thinner which I prefer.
> 
> Also same bracelet stack as yesterday of Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold with Fope Flex’it Prima and Eka Tiny bracelets in yellow gold.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874001
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874002



I have my mother's RC Animalier ring. I think she bought it in Italy. 

Here, I only know Mappin and Webb, and true, they only seem to do the more commercial pieces.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

papertiger said:


> I have my mother's RC Animalier ring. I think she bought it in Italy.
> 
> Here, I only know Mappin and Webb, and true, they only seem to do the more commercial pieces.



CW Sellors are doing a limited range now but literally just a handful of pieces  With the 20% off at Bloomies it was worth ordering from the US as the discount pretty much covered the import duties.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Gucci diamond drop earrings in white gold and yellow and white diamond ring in white gold today.


----------



## hers4eva

Onebagtoomany said:


> Gucci diamond drop earrings in white gold and yellow and white diamond ring in white gold today.
> 
> View attachment 4875036




Your yellow diamond is so beautiful

Would love to hear how much you like it.

Do you wear it all the time?
What shade color yellow did you pick from the chart?
How many points is the center diamond?
Do you recommend a yellow diamond over a white diamond for right hand?
Does it sparkle like a white diamond?

Thank you


----------



## Onebagtoomany

hers4eva said:


> Your yellow diamond is so beautiful
> 
> Would love to hear how much you like it.
> 
> Do you wear it all the time?
> What shade color yellow did you pick from the chart?
> How many points is the center diamond?
> Do you recommend a yellow diamond over a white diamond for right hand?
> Does it sparkle like a white diamond?
> 
> Thank you



Thanks for your lovely comment! 

I bought the ring preowned from a jewellery company on Ebay, but did research yellow diamonds quite thoroughly before I decided what to purchase. It was between this ring and another one with a ‘fancy light yellow’ colour grading, but this one won due to the better colour (‘fancy yellow’) and specs (VVS clarity and higher overall carat weight).

The colour of this ring is a ‘fancy yellow’ which I prefer to the more vivid fancy colours which, to my eyes, look more orangey. I know ‘fancy yellow’ is fairly low on the fancy colour scale (second only to ‘fancy light yellow’), but apart from being more wallet friendly I genuinely prefer the colour. Pure sunshine in a ring!

The diamond itself is a cushion modified brilliant and I think around .59 carat. The whole ring, including the white diamonds, is 1.54 ttcw.

The yellow diamond does sparkle and shimmer beautifully, however I’m not knowledgable enough to know how yellow diamonds in general compare to white diamonds in terms of sparkle... I suspect that cut, as always, is  key here but white diamonds may sparkle more?

Yellow diamonds make beautiful stones for right hand rings but whether or not they are preferable to white diamonds really depends on your personal style and the look you are going for. I love white diamonds but have a weakness for coloured gemstones either in rings or earrings and wanted a yellow diamond ring for a long time prior to purchasing this one.

I don’t wear the ring as often as I’d like, just because I find it harder to match to my outfits, plus I wear a lot of yellow gold and am still experimenting with mixing metals - this ring is set in white gold. Every time I do wear it I fall in love with it all over again though!

I just realised I wrote an essay  Have you got your eye on any yellow diamond ring in particular?


----------



## JenJBS

This arrived yesterday. Couldn't resist putting it on after church to wear around the house. Part of the money goes to help a veteran get a shelter or service dog, depending on their need. I like the clasp...  Thankfully, the paracord has enough give I can just slide it on and off, since the clasp is nice, but not easy to work one handed.


----------



## hers4eva

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks for your lovely comment!
> 
> I bought the ring preowned from a jewellery company on Ebay, but did research yellow diamonds quite thoroughly before I decided what to purchase. It was between this ring and another one with a ‘fancy light yellow’ colour grading, but this one won due to the better colour (‘fancy yellow’) and specs (VVS clarity and higher overall carat weight).
> 
> The colour of this ring is a ‘fancy yellow’ which I prefer to the more vivid fancy colours which, to my eyes, look more orangey. I know ‘fancy yellow’ is fairly low on the fancy colour scale (second only to ‘fancy light yellow’), but apart from being more wallet friendly I genuinely prefer the colour. Pure sunshine in a ring!
> 
> The diamond itself is a cushion modified brilliant and I think around .59 carat. The whole ring, including the white diamonds, is 1.54 ttcw.
> 
> The yellow diamond does sparkle and shimmer beautifully, however I’m not knowledgable enough to know how yellow diamonds in general compare to white diamonds in terms of sparkle... I suspect that cut, as always, is  key here but white diamonds may sparkle more?
> 
> Yellow diamonds make beautiful stones for right hand rings but whether or not they are preferable to white diamonds really depends on your personal style and the look you are going for. I love white diamonds but have a weakness for coloured gemstones either in rings or earrings and wanted a yellow diamond ring for a long time prior to purchasing this one.
> 
> I don’t wear the ring as often as I’d like, just because I find it harder to match to my outfits, plus I wear a lot of yellow gold and am still experimenting with mixing metals - this ring is set in white gold. Every time I do wear it I fall in love with it all over again though!
> 
> I just realised I wrote an essay  Have you got your eye on any yellow diamond ring in particular?




I love your wonderful essay   
I appreciate all thoughts to gain more knowledge on these special stunning yellow diamonds 

Thank you for your kindness


----------



## gwendo25

Sunny day off today!!


----------



## Brightcastle

My Cartier Love ring which I have well and truly bashed!


----------



## snibor

gwendo25 said:


> Sunny day off today!!
> 
> View attachment 4876022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4876029


Stunning!  I especially luv the ring. Just gorgeous.


----------



## gwendo25

snibor said:


> Stunning!  I especially luv the ring. Just gorgeous.


Thank you!


----------



## Joule

These Mikimotos, because I voted today and that makes me powerful.

18k huggies and wedding ring. 

And I put on the following bracelet once I got home.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Octavia Elizabeth nesting gem emerald hoop earrings in 18k yellow gold


----------



## JenJBS

Joule said:


> These Mikimotos, because I voted today and that makes me powerful.
> 
> 18k huggies and wedding ring.
> 
> And I put on the following bracelet once I got home.
> 
> View attachment 4877042
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877043



Your kitten is adorable!   My cat, Kipling, also 'catches' my wrist like that. Name?


----------



## Joule

JenJBS said:


> Your kitten is adorable!   My cat, Kipling, also 'catches' my wrist like that. Name?


 Thank you. Vera. She's an alien.


----------



## gwendo25

Going for a walk with my new fancy yellow diamond ring....and of course my pear shape ring!!  Excuse the dry hands.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Octavia Elizabeth Nesting Gem hoops with emeralds in hammered yellow gold and Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds in yellow gold.


----------



## Christofle

Onebagtoomany said:


> Octavia Elizabeth Nesting Gem hoops with emeralds in hammered yellow gold and Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds in yellow gold.
> 
> View attachment 4878840
> 
> 
> View attachment 4878841



Those hammered gold hoops are seriously gorgeous.


----------



## 880

Joule said:


> These Mikimotos, because I voted today and that makes me powerful.
> 
> 18k huggies and wedding ring.
> 
> And I put on the following bracelet once I got home.
> 
> View attachment 4877042
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877043


Love your pearls and your cat Vera is so adorable! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Christofle said:


> Those hammered gold hoops are seriously gorgeous.



Thank you!


----------



## Pevi

Almost no jewelry for me due to COVID. I miss my watches, rings and bracelets . I’m wearing my Majorica   pearl studs to take my little Girls to the park this afternoon.


----------



## gwendo25

Wearing various assortment of diamonds today.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Pippa Small moonstone drop earrings in 18k yellow gold.


----------



## gwendo25

Need your opinion.....Do you think this Tag watch is too large?  Is it too masculine for me?  I am deciding whether to buy this preloved.


----------



## My 3 Zees

gwendo25 said:


> Need your opinion.....Do you think this Tag watch is too large?  Is it too masculine for me?  I am deciding whether to buy this preloved.
> 
> View attachment 4881398
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881399


I don't think it looks masculine at all, and I love the watch with the two bracelets you have with it.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Need your opinion.....Do you think this Tag watch is too large?  Is it too masculine for me?  I am deciding whether to buy this preloved.
> 
> View attachment 4881398
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881399



Looks great and definitely not too big! Like the combination with your bracelets too.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

White metals and grey for me today - love this combination:

Diamond bezel studs in white gold
Asprey 167 diamond and amethyst button pendant in white gold 
Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring and Metro band, both in platinum 
Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Looks great and definitely not too big! Like the combination with your bracelets too.


Thanks, It is a mans watch but I think when I add the bracelets it looks more feminine.  Still on the fence about it....but it is less than half off retail and has 18k rose gold, and is in great condition....


----------



## gwendo25

Sunshine and yellow diamonds today. Had my other ring remodeled into a pendant and loving the set now.


----------



## skyqueen

gwendo25 said:


> Sunshine and yellow diamonds today. Had my other ring remodeled into a pendant and loving the set now.
> 
> View attachment 4881807
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881808
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881809


Your yellow diamond set looks so fabulous...I'm wearing mine today. BUT, I NEED THAT RING!


----------



## gwendo25

skyqueen said:


> Your yellow diamond set looks so fabulous...I'm wearing mine today. BUT, I NEED THAT RING!
> View attachment 4881915
> 
> View attachment 4881919


Love your earrings!


----------



## hers4eva

skyqueen said:


> Your yellow diamond set looks so fabulous...I'm wearing mine today. BUT, I NEED THAT RING!
> View attachment 4881915
> 
> View attachment 4881919




Your earrings are stunning    

Does anyone know if yellow intense diamond rings or any shade of a yellow diamond ring look prettiest on cool tone or warm tone skin or can everyone wear them?


----------



## JenJBS

My Opes Robur bracelet.


----------



## J.A.N.

Silver Gucci earrings 
To match the rest.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Octavia Elizabeth Nesting Gem hammered hoops in 18k gold with emeralds, Cartier Panthere small two tone watch, Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold and Fope Flex’it Prima and Eka bracelets in yellow gold.


----------



## gwendo25

hers4eva said:


> Your earrings are stunning
> 
> Does anyone know if yellow intense diamond rings or any shade of a yellow diamond ring look prettiest on cool tone or warm tone skin or can everyone wear them?


I think it can look good on any skin tone, depends how you like it on you... although on a darker skin tone, it may stand out more.


----------



## gwendo25

Still into the yellow and white diamonds today!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Diamond studs, Tiffany Heart Pendant with Rubies and Diamonds, Tiffany Lucinda Band with Rubies and Diamonds and Cartier Love Bracelet


----------



## Pevi

Thinking of taking this silver, gold and crystal ring out of retirement for this spring/summer season. I’ve had it for more than 10 years and don’t care  if it gets ruined with hand sanitizer, I just want to wear some jewelry! I haven’t worn any rings for months and have to get used to them again.


----------



## Pevi

White metals for me today for my lunch date with DH. 
Platinum ruby and diamond earrings, wedding set (eternity band on another finger, it seems my fingers need retraining to wear rings!), sterling silver ring with pink quartz (it’s a lot pinker IRL, it’s looking yellowish in these photos) and sterling silver bangle.


----------



## skiptomylu

My repolished, unheated burmese edwardian sapphire ring


----------



## gwendo25

Rose gold and diamonds today...


----------



## Pevi

Fun rhodium plated sterling silver tennis bracelet my mom gave me last year


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My new Brooke Gregson Mandala Flora diamond pendant in 18k yellow gold - so happy with it as have wanted a  larger disc style necklace for a long time both to wear alone as well as layer with other pendants.

Also wearing Roberto Coin 0.98 ttcw diamond inside  out hoops in yellow gold and unbranded 3 carat diamond tennis bracelet in yellow gold.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I just bought this aquamarine ring preowned on Ebay and am so happy with it! 13 carat aquamarine and 1.40 ttcw diamonds, set in 18k white gold. Aquamarine is my birthstone, I have another one DH bought me which I was considering altering but in the end it was cheaper just to buy another ring in the style I wanted with a diamond halo and split shank with diamonds. I’ll still wear the other one as it is a beautiful stone but it costs so much to have jewellery reset/made here 

Edit: took a better photo as the lighting here is terrible! The diamonds are VS1-VS2 clarity and G-H colour.


----------



## WineLover

Onebagtoomany said:


> I just bought this aquamarine ring preowned on Ebay and am so happy with it! 13 carat aquamarine and 1.40 ttcw diamonds, set in 18k white gold. Aquamarine is my birthstone, I have another one DH bought me which I was considering altering but in the end it was cheaper just to buy another ring in the style I wanted with a diamond halo and split shank with diamonds. I’ll still wear the other one as it is a beautiful stone but it costs so much to have jewellery reset/made here
> 
> View attachment 4886594


Exquisite!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

WineLover said:


> Exquisite!



Thank you!


----------



## skyqueen

Onebagtoomany said:


> I just bought this aquamarine ring preowned on Ebay and am so happy with it! 13 carat aquamarine and 1.40 ttcw diamonds, set in 18k white gold. Aquamarine is my birthstone, I have another one DH bought me which I was considering altering but in the end it was cheaper just to buy another ring in the style I wanted with a diamond halo and split shank with diamonds. I’ll still wear the other one as it is a beautiful stone but it costs so much to have jewellery reset/made here
> 
> Edit: took a better photo as the lighting here is terrible! The diamonds are VS1-VS2 clarity and G-H colour.
> 
> View attachment 4886595


Fabulous


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> Fabulous



Thanks!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Onebagtoomany said:


> I just bought this aquamarine ring preowned on Ebay and am so happy with it! 13 carat aquamarine and 1.40 ttcw diamonds, set in 18k white gold. Aquamarine is my birthstone, I have another one DH bought me which I was considering altering but in the end it was cheaper just to buy another ring in the style I wanted with a diamond halo and split shank with diamonds. I’ll still wear the other one as it is a beautiful stone but it costs so much to have jewellery reset/made here
> 
> Edit: took a better photo as the lighting here is terrible! The diamonds are VS1-VS2 clarity and G-H colour.
> 
> View attachment 4886595


Congratulations!  It’s a gorgeous ring.  Great color on the Aqua and the setting is beautiful.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  It’s a gorgeous ring.  Great color on the Aqua and the setting is beautiful.



Thanks, I’m so happy with it


----------



## Onebagtoomany

A closeup in better light


----------



## ShimmerDreamz

Onebagtoomany said:


> A closeup in better light
> 
> View attachment 4886690


That is gorgeous! You do find some fantastic pieces on eBay - what is your trick?!? Do you have a go to seller?


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> I just bought this aquamarine ring preowned on Ebay and am so happy with it! 13 carat aquamarine and 1.40 ttcw diamonds, set in 18k white gold. Aquamarine is my birthstone, I have another one DH bought me which I was considering altering but in the end it was cheaper just to buy another ring in the style I wanted with a diamond halo and split shank with diamonds. I’ll still wear the other one as it is a beautiful stone but it costs so much to have jewellery reset/made here
> 
> Edit: took a better photo as the lighting here is terrible! The diamonds are VS1-VS2 clarity and G-H colour.
> 
> View attachment 4886595


Amazing!!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Simple sterling layers today: a little hex nut and a puffy star.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

ShimmerDreamz said:


> That is gorgeous! You do find some fantastic pieces on eBay - what is your trick?!? Do you have a go to seller?



Thank you! In all honesty I think it is a lot to do with luck. I look at a lot of listings and do tend to return back to the same sellers if I have bought something from them previously which I am happy with. I always look at feedback too, as with any purchase on EBay. I have made some mistakes which I don’t advertise on here, lol - I bought a five stone diamond ring a few months ago which looked beautiful in the EBay listing, but the photos had clearly been enhanced as the stones were poorly cut and dull when I actually received the ring. Luckily I was able to return it. But generally I have been very lucky with Ebay purchases and you can make incredible savings! I do buy some brand new jewellery too but would say the vast majority of my collection was purchased preowned from places like EBay/pawnbrokers, I love the thrill of the hunt and scoring a beautiful bargain!


----------



## gwendo25

Saturday’s gems.... wth my Fancy yellow’s.

Ring 1.63 ct Fancy yellow, .68 ct white dia.
Pendant .60 Fancy light yellow, .40 ct white (preloved and restyled from ring).

The first ring is a high-end designer piece purchased new, however on sale with great discount.  

The Princess engagement style ring was purchased preloved and contains a laser inscribed Canadian diamond. Has a 1.40 tcw, SI1 f colour.

Like onebagtoomany and others here on TPF I also love the challenge of finding preloved treasures!!


----------



## JenJBS

My oil slick Kismet Links bracelet from Nogu.


----------



## gwendo25

Need your opinion again.  Which Tag watch do you like better?


----------



## SmokieDragon

gwendo25 said:


> Need your opinion again.  Which Tag watch do you like better?
> 
> View attachment 4888429
> View attachment 4888430


The 2nd one - easier to tell the time


----------



## Pevi

gwendo25 said:


> Need your opinion again.  Which Tag watch do you like better?
> 
> View attachment 4888429
> View attachment 4888430


I like the second one


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Need your opinion again.  Which Tag watch do you like better?
> 
> View attachment 4888429
> View attachment 4888430



Another vote for the second one!


----------



## JenJBS

gwendo25 said:


> Need your opinion again.  Which Tag watch do you like better?
> 
> View attachment 4888429
> View attachment 4888430



Another vote for the second one.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

gwendo25 said:


> Need your opinion again.  Which Tag watch do you like better?
> 
> View attachment 4888429
> View attachment 4888430



the second one


----------



## A1aGypsy

Second one


----------



## JenJBS

Coach Horse and Carriage bangle.
Alex and Ani heart earrings.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing my new to me aquamarine ring today for the first time properly - 13 carat aqua, 1.40 ttcw diamonds, set in white gold.


----------



## whateve

Onebagtoomany said:


> I just bought this aquamarine ring preowned on Ebay and am so happy with it! 13 carat aquamarine and 1.40 ttcw diamonds, set in 18k white gold. Aquamarine is my birthstone, I have another one DH bought me which I was considering altering but in the end it was cheaper just to buy another ring in the style I wanted with a diamond halo and split shank with diamonds. I’ll still wear the other one as it is a beautiful stone but it costs so much to have jewellery reset/made here
> 
> Edit: took a better photo as the lighting here is terrible! The diamonds are VS1-VS2 clarity and G-H colour.
> 
> View attachment 4886595


This is beautiful! This is my favorite stone even if it isn't my birthstone.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> My oil slick Kismet Links bracelet from Nogu.
> 
> View attachment 4887790


Uh, oh! Another style of yours I want to copy!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Uh, oh! Another style of yours I want to copy!



I'm flattered.  It's nice to know others appreciate the beauty of the oil slick finish. And I love supporting smaller brands, like Nogu and Vitaly, and letting other people know about them.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> I'm flattered.  It's nice to know others appreciate the beauty of the oil slick finish. And I love supporting smaller brands, like Nogu and Vitaly, and letting other people know about them.


I ordered more than one item! Oops!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I ordered more than one item! Oops!



What did you get?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

One of my favourite daily combos at the moment:

Roberto Coin 0.98 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold
Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold
Fope Flex’it Prima and Eka Tiny bracelets in yellow gold
Fope Flex’it Prima ring in yellow gold


----------



## JenJBS

My Vitaly necklace in gasoline.


----------



## Tempo

I've added a few classics to my new accomplishments. The result is pretty heavy. Eighteen ounces on my wrist will save me from lifting weights (lol).


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> What did you get?


 
too many!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Oh, please let me know if you are pleased with them @whateve. I’ve wanted to order from them but wasn’t overly confident because you can never trust the reviews.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> too many!



So pretty! Love the variety you got!


----------



## JenJBS

A1aGypsy said:


> Oh, please let me know if you are pleased with them @whateve. I’ve wanted to order from them but wasn’t overly confident because you can never trust the reviews.



I have 4 bracelets (3 thin Kisment Links and one Mermaid Glass) and a couple pair of the Mermaid Glass stud earrings. I really like the Mermaid Glass as stud earrings for a bit of color. Don't wear the Mermaid Glass bracelet very much, and will probably end up giving it away. Love the Kismet Links bracelets.


----------



## A1aGypsy

JenJBS said:


> I have 4 bracelets (3 thin Kisment Links and one Mermaid Glass) and a couple pair of the Mermaid Glass stud earrings. I really like the Mermaid Glass as stud earrings for a bit of color. Don't wear the Mermaid Glass bracelet very much, and will probably end up giving it away. Love the Kismet Links bracelets.



Oh that’s a great collection! And you are happy with the quality?


----------



## JenJBS

A1aGypsy said:


> Oh that’s a great collection! And you are happy with the quality?



Yes. For casual jewelry, really good quality.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Roberto Coin 0.98 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold
Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds in yellow gold
Tiffany stack - 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum and Metro diamond bands in platinum and yellow gold
Cartier Panthere small watch in two tone steel and gold


----------



## Onebagtoomany

White metals today - wearing 0.60 ttcw diamond bezel-set studs in white gold, Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum, Tiffany Metro ring in platinum, blue sapphire and diamond pear halo ring in white gold and Tiffany DBTY 0.41 ttcw bracelet in platinum.


----------



## JenJBS

These fun little costume jewelry spiders are all the Halloween spirit I can get away with at work...


----------



## EpiFanatic

Ering and band and VCA pave sweet studs.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing more than usual today to cheer myself up because it’s dark, cold and depressing here (mental note to self - must stop watching the news ).

1.60 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
Brooke Gregson mandala pendant with diamonds in yellow gold
Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold
Fope Flex’it Prima and Eka Tiny bracelets in yellow gold with diamonds

Also wearing (not pictured) my Cartier Panthere small two tone watch in steel and gold and Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring and Metro ring, both in platinum.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing more than usual today to cheer myself up because it’s dark, cold and depressing here (mental note to self - must stop watching the news ).
> 
> 1.60 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
> Brooke Gregson mandala pendant with diamonds in yellow gold
> Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold
> Fope Flex’it Prima and Eka Tiny bracelets in yellow gold with diamonds
> 
> Also wearing (not pictured) my Cartier Panthere small two tone watch in steel and gold and Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring and Metro ring, both in platinum.
> 
> View attachment 4891986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891987
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891988


All lovely! (Please stop watching the news it’s only gloom and doom. since I’d stopped I feel more alive and less anxious)


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Consumer2much said:


> All lovely! (Please stop watching the news it’s only gloom and doom. since I’d stopped I feel more alive and less anxious)



Thank you!  Nothing like sparkly/shiny things to boost your mood!

I feel like I need to know what’s going on but what with the ongoing pandemic and horrific news about the terror attacks in France today I wish I hadn’t looked. My elderly aunt lived in Nice for years and is also very religious (Christian) so it feels very close to home


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Frank Gehry 3 Fish Necklace, diamond studs, wedding band and Cartier Love.


----------



## Joule

Mikimoto necklace, 18k huggies and wedding band. The power pearls are now an every day staple.


----------



## JenJBS

Wooden earrings carved by a local craftsman for today's bit of Halloween.


----------



## Joule

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing more than usual today to cheer myself up because it’s dark, cold and depressing here (mental note to self - must stop watching the news ).
> 
> 1.60 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
> Brooke Gregson mandala pendant with diamonds in yellow gold
> Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold
> Fope Flex’it Prima and Eka Tiny bracelets in yellow gold with diamonds
> 
> Also wearing (not pictured) my Cartier Panthere small two tone watch in steel and gold and Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring and Metro ring, both in platinum.
> 
> View attachment 4891986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891987
> 
> 
> View attachment 4891988


You look beautiful, and I know how you feel about the news. Hoping you can enjoy a calm (yet sparkly) Halloween weekend.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Joule said:


> You look beautiful, and I know how you feel about the news. Hoping you can enjoy a calm (yet sparkly) Halloween weekend.



Awww that is such a sweet comment, thank you  Planning to take my 5 year old to the local farm for Halloween as they have lots of spooky activities, so that’s something to look forward to. Hope you have a lovely weekend too


----------



## gwendo25

Happy Halloween weekend!
18k bangles
18k Yellow diamond ring
18k Pear shaped ring


----------



## Pevi

We’re at the beach atm to get some sun and fresh air (this spring is hotter than usual). I’ve brought only a couple of things so I will be wearing the same thing every day


----------



## Emac80

I'm wearing a diamond ring stack today


----------



## gwendo25

My new pear shape earrings today with my pear shape jewellery.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> My new pear shape earrings today with my pear shape jewellery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895696
> View attachment 4895697
> View attachment 4895704
> View attachment 4895706
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895708



They are beautiful! And go so well with your other pear shape jewellery


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> They are beautiful! And go so well with your other pear shape jewellery


Thank you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

White metals today and my first outing of my new Tiffany T diamond ring in white gold. I think it is the wide version. I technically bought it secondhand at a vastly reduced price from the same lovely seller that sold me my DBTY necklace and pearl studs, but it is in mint condition!

Also bezel set diamond studs and Asprey 167 diamond/amethyst button pendant, both in white gold.


----------



## JenJBS

My Vitaly necklace again.


----------



## WineLover

Decided to wear some of my 90’s era gold coin jewelry. 1/4 ounce 22k gold coin set in 14k rope bezel, with matching chain, bracelet and earrings.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

1980s 18k gold and diamonds purple/color change sapphire necklace, Tiffany Picasso Hammered Hoops, Tiffany Yellow Diamond Ring, Cartier Love and Wedding Set


----------



## WineLover

AntiqueShopper said:


> 1980s 18k gold and diamonds purple/color change sapphire necklace, Tiffany Picasso Hammered Hoops, Tiffany Yellow Diamond Ring, Cartier Love and Wedding Set
> 
> View attachment 4896706
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896707
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896708
> 
> 
> View attachment 4896719


your necklace is beautiful!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

WineLover said:


> your necklace is beautiful!


Thank you!   I bought it in my 20s and have worn it on and off for nearly 15 years.


----------



## WineLover

AntiqueShopper said:


> Thank you!   I bought it in my 20s and have worn it on and off for nearly 15 years.



That is so cool, it’s so nice to continue to enjoy a lovely piece of jewelry for many years.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Roberto Coin 0.98 ttcw inside out diamond hoops in yellow gold, Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds in yellow gold, Tiffany 1.04 ttcw three stone diamond ring in platinum, Tiffany Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold and Cartier Panthere two tone watch in steel/gold.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Bought these gorgeous earrings on EBay from the same seller who sold me my aquamarine ring - diamond circle/hoop earrings in 18k white gold.

Just the earrings and my blue sapphire pear with diamond halo ring today. We may be back in lockdown but am still going to wear my sparkles, even if it’s only to drop and pick my daughter up from school!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Bought these gorgeous earrings on EBay from the same seller who sold me my aquamarine ring - diamond circle/hoop earrings in 18k white gold.
> 
> Just the earrings and my blue sapphire pear with diamond halo ring today. We may be back in lockdown but am still going to wear my sparkles, even if it’s only to drop and pick my daughter up from school!
> 
> View attachment 4898305
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898306


Love the earrings!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Love the earrings!



Thank you! Used but in mint condition! They are a replacement for another similar pair of earrings I bought a few months ago but which were quite flimsy, so I sold them.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you! Used but in mint condition! They are a replacement for another similar pair of earrings I bought a few months ago but which were quite flimsy, so I sold them.


You are resourceful like me!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I’m looking at yellow diamond drop earrings and can’t decide whether I prefer this style in the yellow or white gold! What do you think? I used to wear yellow gold pretty much exclusively but would say my collection is about 50-50 now so I would be able to combine the earrings in either metal colour with other pieces. I do have a yellow diamond ring in white gold but would likely not wear it at the same time as the earrings.

The yellow diamond would be a fancy yellow and probably VS1 clarity (can choose but not sure it is worth the extra £££ to jump to VVS2?). GIA certificate.

I’m not going to buy now as still need to sell some pieces/save, so any opinions in the meantime would be great


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> I’m looking at yellow diamond drop earrings and can’t decide whether I prefer this style in the yellow or white gold! What do you think? I used to wear yellow gold pretty much exclusively but would say my collection is about 50-50 now so I would be able to combine the earrings in either metal colour with other pieces. I do have a yellow diamond ring in white gold but would likely not wear it at the same time as the earrings.
> 
> The yellow diamond would be a fancy yellow and probably VS1 clarity (can choose but not sure it is worth the extra £££ to jump to VVS2?). GIA certificate.
> 
> I’m not going to buy now as still need to sell some pieces/save, so any opinions in the meantime would be great
> View attachment 4898686
> View attachment 4898687


I would go with the white gold.  You can wear with both.  Would not spend extra for the VVS. They are gorgeous!! I am looking for the earrings also.


----------



## Canturi lover

Onebagtoomany said:


> I’m looking at yellow diamond drop earrings and can’t decide whether I prefer this style in the yellow or white gold! What do you think? I used to wear yellow gold pretty much exclusively but would say my collection is about 50-50 now so I would be able to combine the earrings in either metal colour with other pieces. I do have a yellow diamond ring in white gold but would likely not wear it at the same time as the earrings.
> 
> The yellow diamond would be a fancy yellow and probably VS1 clarity (can choose but not sure it is worth the extra £££ to jump to VVS2?). GIA certificate.
> 
> I’m not going to buy now as still need to sell some pieces/save, so any opinions in the meantime would be great
> View attachment 4898686
> View attachment 4898687


My eyes go to the YG (only because that is my preference) but agree with gwendo 25 - you can easily choose either metal and would not pay for the higher clarity - especially for earrings where you will never see the difference. What pieces are you looking to move on?


----------



## whateve

Onebagtoomany said:


> I’m looking at yellow diamond drop earrings and can’t decide whether I prefer this style in the yellow or white gold! What do you think? I used to wear yellow gold pretty much exclusively but would say my collection is about 50-50 now so I would be able to combine the earrings in either metal colour with other pieces. I do have a yellow diamond ring in white gold but would likely not wear it at the same time as the earrings.
> 
> The yellow diamond would be a fancy yellow and probably VS1 clarity (can choose but not sure it is worth the extra £££ to jump to VVS2?). GIA certificate.
> 
> I’m not going to buy now as still need to sell some pieces/save, so any opinions in the meantime would be great
> View attachment 4898686
> View attachment 4898687


The yellow gold goes with the yellow diamonds but they really pop with the white gold.


----------



## hers4eva

@Onebagtoomany 

Stunning!

I prefer the white gold


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> I would go with the white gold.  You can wear with both.  Would not spend extra for the VVS. They are gorgeous!! I am looking for the earrings also.



I think you are right, both settings are lovely but the white will look good with both and the yellow diamond colour does seem to pop more with the white. They are beautiful aren’t they - like you I have been looking for a while! I would prefer to buy preowned to save some money but they never seem to come up on reselling sites in the style I want. I did see a pair on EBay a few months ago but the seller was asking for more than these cost brand new!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Canturi lover said:


> My eyes go to the YG (only because that is my preference) but agree with gwendo 25 - you can easily choose either metal and would not pay for the higher clarity - especially for earrings where you will never see the difference. What pieces are you looking to move on?



My eyes also went straight to the yellow gold! Yellow is my preference generally but maybe the white would be more versatile. It would also be nice to have the option of wearing them with my yellow diamond ring which is set in white gold. 

I have a few pieces to move on so am hoping to recoup at least half the cost of the new earrings if not the full cost depending on how much I get. I want to sell my old 1.12 carat diamond hoops (which I replaced with the Roberto Coin ones), my unbranded pink sapphire and diamond three stone ring, unbranded blue sapphire and diamond huggies, Tiffany pink sapphire and diamond jazz ring, Tiffany PBTY bracelet and VCA Sweet Alhambra butterfly motif bracelet. I might also sell my Kiki McDonough diamond huggies and three sets of detachable drops as I rarely wear them. My taste has changed quite a lot over the last year and I need to be stricter with myself with what I keep, especially when I can put the funds towards new pieces!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

hers4eva said:


> @Onebagtoomany
> 
> Stunning!
> 
> I prefer the white gold



They are gorgeous aren’t they  I think I am going to go for the white gold!


----------



## JenJBS

Simple heart earrings today.


----------



## Canturi lover

Onebagtoomany said:


> My eyes also went straight to the yellow gold! Yellow is my preference generally but maybe the white would be more versatile. It would also be nice to have the option of wearing them with my yellow diamond ring which is set in white gold.
> 
> I have a few pieces to move on so am hoping to recoup at least half the cost of the new earrings if not the full cost depending on how much I get. I want to sell my old 1.12 carat diamond hoops (which I replaced with the Roberto Coin ones), my unbranded pink sapphire and diamond three stone ring, unbranded blue sapphire and diamond huggies, Tiffany pink sapphire and diamond jazz ring, Tiffany PBTY bracelet and VCA Sweet Alhambra butterfly motif bracelet. I might also sell my Kiki McDonough diamond huggies and three sets of detachable drops as I rarely wear them. My taste has changed quite a lot over the last year and I need to be stricter with myself with what I keep, especially when I can put the funds towards new pieces!


Completely agree about moving things on as our taste changes - I am the same. Look forward as always to see which beauties you get next


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Feeling like wearing a little Return to Tiffany today


----------



## gwendo25

Sunday, funday with rose gold and diamonds!


	

		
			
		

		
	
t


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> The yellow gold goes with the yellow diamonds but they really pop with the white gold.


Agree with above. But, I also think the white gold is more dressy and the yellow is warmer and more casual. . . Both are beautiful
I’ve worn VCA six motif necklace (white, gray and black, yg) with belperron earrings all weekend (the grey MOP is darker IRL)


----------



## Tempo

I don't like Mondays, therefore I'll keep my Sunday stack and make this Monday special (lol)!


----------



## J.A.N.

Looking for another pair of earrings have a shortlist already but not in a rush to buy
Gucci running g 
Chopard droppers
Need a hard-wearing decent pair of earrings as my L.V's had too much nickel in them which irritated my ears so sadly they had to go


----------



## gwendo25

J.A.N. said:


> Looking for another pair of earrings have a shortlist already but not in a rush to buy
> Gucci running g
> Chopard droppers
> Need a hard-wearing decent pair of earrings as my L.V's had too much nickel in them which irritated my ears so sadly they had to go
> 
> View attachment 4901311
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901312
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901313


Love the Gucci ones!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

A


J.A.N. said:


> Looking for another pair of earrings have a shortlist already but not in a rush to buy
> Gucci running g
> Chopard droppers
> Need a hard-wearing decent pair of earrings as my L.V's had too much nickel in them which irritated my ears so sadly they had to go
> 
> View attachment 4901311
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901312
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901313



Another vote for the Gucci ones


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Thanks to everyone for the advice regarding the yellow diamond earrings. I have been really naughty and gone ahead and ordered them, they were reduced in an early Black Friday sale so I was worried that if I waited too long I would miss out on the (very substantial) discount. I went for the 18k white gold, fancy yellow colour and VS1 clarity in the end, as Gwendo said it wasn’t worth the extra to jump to VVS2. They will take two-three weeks to arrive, so excited!!!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks to everyone for the advice regarding the yellow diamond earrings. I have been really naughty and gone ahead and ordered them, they were reduced in an early Black Friday sale so I was worried that if I waited too long I would miss out on the (very substantial) discount. I went for the 18k white gold, fancy yellow colour and VS1 clarity in the end, as Gwendo said it wasn’t worth the extra to jump to VVS2. They will take two-three weeks to arrive, so excited!!!
> 
> View attachment 4901340


Can't wait to see these ab gorgeous


----------



## J.A.N.

gwendo25 said:


> Love the Gucci ones!


I initially loved the Gucci too watch this space


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> A
> 
> 
> Another vote for the Gucci ones


These were were my 1st choice too
Will match my rings as well


----------



## oreo713

880 said:


> Agree with above. But, I also think the white gold is more dressy and the yellow is warmer and more casual. . . Both are beautiful
> I’ve worn VCA six motif necklace (white, gray and black, yg) with belperron earrings all weekend (the grey MOP is darker IRL)
> View attachment 4901182
> View attachment 4901183


Those Belperron earrings are the most beautiful earrings I have ever seen!  Perhaps in my next life....


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Flashback to 1980s day  . This was my mom’s necklace but she gave it to me about 15 years ago. I’m not sure if it considered a classic or a jewelry piece that should have stayed in the 1980s.  What do you think?


----------



## snibor

AntiqueShopper said:


> Flashback to 1980s day  . This was my mom’s necklace but she gave it to me about 15 years ago. I’m not sure if it considered a classic or a jewelry piece that should have stayed in the 1980s.  What do you think?


I like it!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AntiqueShopper said:


> Flashback to 1980s day  . This was my mom’s necklace but she gave it to me about 15 years ago. I’m not sure if it considered a classic or a jewelry piece that should have stayed in the 1980s.  What do you think?



I think it’s lovely!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

snibor said:


> I like it!


Thank you!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onebagtoomany said:


> I think it’s lovely!


Thank you


----------



## 880

oreo713 said:


> Those Belperron earrings are the most beautiful earrings I have ever seen!  Perhaps in my next life....


Thank you so much for the compliment @oreo713! They are my absolute favorite and the first time DH thought we have to walk out with those


----------



## 880

Onebagtoomany said:


> I think it’s lovely!


@AntiqueShopper, it’s perfect for right now. Classic and gorgeous And a great gift from your mom!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

880 said:


> @AntiqueShopper, it’s perfect for right now. Classic and gorgeous And a great gift from your mom!


Thank you!    Since jewelry goes in and out of fashion it is sometimes hard to figure out what is popular now without looking dated. Though I don’t know why I would worry about looking dated, I stay home 95% of the time these days .


----------



## WineLover

AntiqueShopper said:


> Flashback to 1980s day  . This was my mom’s necklace but she gave it to me about 15 years ago. I’m not sure if it considered a classic or a jewelry piece that should have stayed in the 1980s.  What do you think?


I think it looks lovely, not dated at all in my opinion.


----------



## Canturi lover

AntiqueShopper said:


> Flashback to 1980s day  . This was my mom’s necklace but she gave it to me about 15 years ago. I’m not sure if it considered a classic or a jewelry piece that should have stayed in the 1980s.  What do you think?


It’s beautiful. Chevron pattern is very popular at the moment, so I don’t think it looks dated or out of place. Jewellery tastes change but I think this is a classic style.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Canturi lover said:


> It’s beautiful. Chevron pattern is very popular at the moment, so I don’t think it looks dated or out of place. Jewellery tastes change but I think this is a classic style.


Thank you!   I usually look at brands like Tiffany for my jewelry fashion advice, and if I don’t see it at high end designers I’m not sure what is in style.


----------



## J.A.N.

AntiqueShopper said:


> Flashback to 1980s day  . This was my mom’s necklace but she gave it to me about 15 years ago. I’m not sure if it considered a classic or a jewelry piece that should have stayed in the 1980s.  What do you think?


I loved the 80's my fav era. Wish I could go back to it.
Your necklace is lovely


----------



## AntiqueShopper

J.A.N. said:


> I loved the 80's my fav era. Wish I could go back to it.
> Your necklace is lovely


Thank you  !


----------



## JenJBS

Today is the US Marine Corps birthday!     So have to wear my USMC emblem necklace. My beloved Corps is 245 years old...


----------



## Cool Breeze

JenJBS said:


> Today is the US Marine Corps birthday!     So have to wear my USMC emblem necklace. My beloved Corps is 245 years old...
> 
> View attachment 4902302


Thank you for your service ❤️


----------



## JenJBS

Cool Breeze said:


> Thank you for your service ❤


----------



## AntiqueShopper

JenJBS said:


> Today is the US Marine Corps birthday!     So have to wear my USMC emblem necklace. My beloved Corps is 245 years old...
> 
> View attachment 4902302


Yes, thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

AntiqueShopper said:


> Yes, thank you!


----------



## WineLover

JenJBS said:


> Today is the US Marine Corps birthday!     So have to wear my USMC emblem necklace. My beloved Corps is 245 years old...
> 
> View attachment 4902302


Love it! Thank you for your service, Semper Fi!


----------



## JenJBS

WineLover said:


> Love it! Thank you for your service, Semper Fi!



Thank you!


----------



## J.A.N.

My Gucci hoops are  on thier way. 
DHL by 2morrow 
Super excited


----------



## Canturi lover

J.A.N. said:


> My Gucci hoops are  on thier way.
> DHL by 2morrow
> Super excited


Wonderful. Can’t wait to see them


----------



## J.A.N.

Canturi lover said:


> Wonderful. Can’t wait to see them


Aww thanks Update shipment is at Heathrow  and be now be delivered tomz


----------



## J.A.N.

Help needed which one or none?

Does anyone like anyone like these designs thinking of buying an Emerald emerald ring.Columbian Emeralds beautiful colours. 
Torn between the two. The 1st one is slightly more in weight, the 2nd one is a beautiful design 
Should I or shouldn't I?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Help needed which one or none?
> 
> Does anyone like anyone like these designs thinking of buying an Emerald emerald ring.Columbian Emeralds beautiful colours.
> Torn between the two. The 1st one is slightly more in weight, the 2nd one is a beautiful design
> Should I or shouldn't I?
> 
> View attachment 4902854
> View attachment 4902855



I think they are both beautiful! I prefer the first one but you can’t go wrong with either  If you love emeralds and they work with your other jewellery and outfits then go for it. 

I’m also looking for an emerald ring but want it in yellow gold to match my hoops with emerald drops, sadly I only seem to see the designs I like in white gold or platinum.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> I think they are both beautiful! I prefer the first one but you can’t go wrong with either  If you love emeralds and they work with your other jewellery and outfits then go for it.
> 
> I’m also looking for an emerald ring but want it in yellow gold to match my hoops with emerald drops, sadly I only seem to see the designs I like in white gold or platinum.



Thanks OBTM thats really helpful I adore emeralds they are so gorgeous.

The 1st one is more noticeable and bigger.
I may go for it.


----------



## J.A.N.

My earrings have just come yay.
They are weighty and look fab.
So glad I bought these ab gorgeous.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> My earrings have just come yay.
> They are weighty and look fab.
> So glad I bought these ab gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902930
> View attachment 4902931
> View attachment 4902932
> View attachment 4902933



Yay! So glad they arrived today for you. They are absolutely gorgeous, wear them in good health!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Yay! So glad they arrived today for you. They are absolutely gorgeous, wear them in good health!



Its made my day today.
The seller made a mistake lucky I didn't go out.
It wasn't showing up on DHL's tracking though.
Express del is next day.

Thanks they are the best earrings as soon as i saw them i wanted them. So pleased with these. I got a good discount and they are brand new as well. 
The retail is over 2k well worth it
Another ebay bargain


----------



## J.A.N.

J.A.N. said:


> Its made my day today.
> The seller made a mistake lucky I didn't go out.
> It wasn't showing up on DHL's tracking though.
> Express del is next day.
> 
> Thanks they are the best earrings as soon as i saw them i wanted them. So pleased with these. I got a good discount and they are brand new as well.
> The retail is over 2k well worth it
> Another ebay bargain.
> Finally a decent pair of earrings
> No buying for me lol


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Lol, you need to add ‘for now’ to the end of that last sentence


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Lol, you need to add ‘for now’ to the end of that last sentence


You me me very well. I will try my best though.
So true ha ha ha xxx


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Onebagtoomany said:


> I’m looking at yellow diamond drop earrings and can’t decide whether I prefer this style in the yellow or white gold! What do you think? I used to wear yellow gold pretty much exclusively but would say my collection is about 50-50 now so I would be able to combine the earrings in either metal colour with other pieces. I do have a yellow diamond ring in white gold but would likely not wear it at the same time as the earrings.
> 
> The yellow diamond would be a fancy yellow and probably VS1 clarity (can choose but not sure it is worth the extra £££ to jump to VVS2?). GIA certificate.
> 
> I’m not going to buy now as still need to sell some pieces/save, so any opinions in the meantime would be great
> View attachment 4898686
> View attachment 4898687



White gold


----------



## JenJBS

This bracelet seemed appropriate for Veterans Day.


----------



## Cool Breeze

JenJBS said:


> This bracelet seemed appropriate for Veterans Day.
> View attachment 4903095


Happy Veterans Day to you and all the other veterans who have served our country.  We hold you all in great esteem ❤️


----------



## JenJBS

Cool Breeze said:


> Happy Veterans Day to you and all the other veterans who have served our country.  We hold you all in great esteem ❤



Thank you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I received photos of my yellow diamond loose stones to be made into my earrings today. They were supposed to be .80 each but they couldn’t find matching stones at the clarity grade I requested, so they have offered me .90 each instead and one stone with VVS2 clarity and the other with VS2, all at no extra cost (I paid for VS1 for both). The colour is fancy yellow and they both look like a really lovely sunny yellow. I also have the GIA reports. Do these look good? I am not an expert but everything looks in order and the sales lady assured me that the stones are a perfect match for each other visually despite the different clarity grades. I noticed one is slightly bigger measurements-wise than the other - does this matter? Any thoughts greatly appreciated!


----------



## gwendo25

J.A.N. said:


> Help needed which one or none?
> 
> Does anyone like anyone like these designs thinking of buying an Emerald emerald ring.Columbian Emeralds beautiful colours.
> Torn between the two. The 1st one is slightly more in weight, the 2nd one is a beautiful design
> Should I or shouldn't I?
> 
> View attachment 4902854
> View attachment 4902855


I prefer the first one.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> I received photos of my yellow diamond loose stones to be made into my earrings today. They were supposed to be .80 each but they couldn’t find matching stones at the clarity grade I requested, so they have offered me .90 each instead and one stone with VVS2 clarity and the other with VS2, all at no extra cost (I paid for VS1 for both). The colour is fancy yellow and they both look like a really lovely sunny yellow. I also have the GIA reports. Do these look good? I am not an expert but everything looks in order and the sales lady assured me that the stones are a perfect match for each other visually despite the different clarity grades. I noticed one is slightly bigger measurements-wise than the other - does this matter? Any thoughts greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903180
> View attachment 4903181


Visually you won’t be able to tell the size difference or clarity.  I’m sure they will be beautiful!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Onebagtoomany said:


> I received photos of my yellow diamond loose stones to be made into my earrings today. They were supposed to be .80 each but they couldn’t find matching stones at the clarity grade I requested, so they have offered me .90 each instead and one stone with VVS2 clarity and the other with VS2, all at no extra cost (I paid for VS1 for both). The colour is fancy yellow and they both look like a really lovely sunny yellow. I also have the GIA reports. Do these look good? I am not an expert but everything looks in order and the sales lady assured me that the stones are a perfect match for each other visually despite the different clarity grades. I noticed one is slightly bigger measurements-wise than the other - does this matter? Any thoughts greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903180
> View attachment 4903181



The descriptions overall show very well matched characteristics.  I'd be thrilled with these.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Visually you won’t be able to tell the size difference or clarity.  I’m sure they will be beautiful!



Thank you for the reassurance! I am really pleased about the increase in carat weight, this means the total carat weight including white diamonds will be just over 2.50. Also, the colour is even better than I was hoping for, at least based on the photo.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The descriptions overall show very well matched characteristics.  I'd be thrilled with these.



Thanks for the reassurance, I thought so too but am aware that I’m far from an expert, especially with fancy stones. Will admit to being more than a little excited - should have them by the end of November hopefully!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you for the reassurance! I am really pleased about the increase in carat weight, this means the total carat weight including white diamonds will be just over 2.50. Also, the colour is even better than I was hoping for, at least based on the photo.


Post pics when you get them.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Post pics when you get them.



Will do, am pretty sure I won’t be able to take them off...


----------



## AntiqueShopper

J.A.N. said:


> My earrings have just come yay.
> They are weighty and look fab.
> So glad I bought these ab gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902930
> View attachment 4902931
> View attachment 4902932
> View attachment 4902933


They look amazing on you!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onebagtoomany said:


> I received photos of my yellow diamond loose stones to be made into my earrings today. They were supposed to be .80 each but they couldn’t find matching stones at the clarity grade I requested, so they have offered me .90 each instead and one stone with VVS2 clarity and the other with VS2, all at no extra cost (I paid for VS1 for both). The colour is fancy yellow and they both look like a really lovely sunny yellow. I also have the GIA reports. Do these look good? I am not an expert but everything looks in order and the sales lady assured me that the stones are a perfect match for each other visually despite the different clarity grades. I noticed one is slightly bigger measurements-wise than the other - does this matter? Any thoughts greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903180
> View attachment 4903181


Congratulations on your new earrings!  Can she send you pictures/ a video of the stones together so you can compare?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Brooke Gregson hammered gold hoops with emerald drops in 18k yellow gold, Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold and Fope Flex’it Prima and Eka Tiny bracelets in yellow gold and diamonds.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AntiqueShopper said:


> Congratulations on your new earrings!  Can she send you pictures/ a video of the stones together so you can compare?



Thank you 

She did send me a photo of the two stones they found and they do look well matched from what I can tell. The colour is beautiful too, although officially graded fancy yellow I would say that, at least based on the photo, they look a much deeper and more canary yellow than the yellow diamond in my ring (which is also GIA graded fancy yellow). Interesting how the colours seem to vary so much even within the same colour grade!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Brooke Gregson hammered gold hoops with emerald drops in 18k yellow gold, Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold and Fope Flex’it Prima and Eka Tiny bracelets in yellow gold and diamonds.
> 
> View attachment 4903659


Those earrings are to die for i love them.
Wow awesome earrings.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Thanks JAN


----------



## gwendo25

Just got my pear shape diamond studs back from jeweller who created dangle earrings for me. Love them!


----------



## J.A.N.

Loving the earrings so far    
Ab gorgeous xxx


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Hoop/circle diamond earrings and blue sapphire and diamond ring today, both in white gold.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

gwendo25 said:


> Just got my pear shape diamond studs back from jeweller who created dangle earrings for me. Love them!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903742
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903761
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903767


So pretty!


----------



## SmokieDragon

@Onebagtoomany you have inspired me to get these hoop earrings from a local jeweler


----------



## Canturi lover

Wow you girls are on fire.....I’ve been away a couple of days, so I’m enjoying all the eye candy. @J.A.N. love the new earring on you - they look fabulous. Also prefer the balance and proportion of the first emerald ring. @gwendo25 your pear earrings are So beautiful and I know that you will wear them lots . @Onebagtoomany so excited for your for your new custom earrings. Look forward to seeing them on you when they arrive. @SmokieDragon those hoops are wonderful - love the inside outside diamonds.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> @Onebagtoomany you have inspired me to get these hoop earrings from a local jeweler
> 
> View attachment 4905023



They are so beautiful!  Congratulations on your gorgeous new earrings!


----------



## gwendo25

Heading out to do some shopping with Saturday’s delights....... squares and pears!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Roberto Coin 0.98 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold, Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds in yellow gold, Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum and Tiffany Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Canturi lover said:


> @SmokieDragon[/USER] those hoops are wonderful - love the inside outside diamonds.





Onebagtoomany said:


> They are so beautiful!  Congratulations on your gorgeous new earrings!



Thanks so much, ladies!


----------



## skyqueen

Onebagtoomany said:


> Hoop/circle diamond earrings and blue sapphire and diamond ring today, both in white gold.
> 
> View attachment 4904551
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904552


Funny you should post your gorgeous circle earrings...I just wore mine, yesterday, to a ladies luncheon. Haven't worn them in over 2 years. Each circle moves indepentately for pizzazz!


----------



## Cool Breeze

SmokieDragon said:


> @Onebagtoomany you have inspired me to get these hoop earrings from a local jeweler
> 
> View attachment 4905023


GORGEOUS!  Wear them in good health.


----------



## Cool Breeze

skyqueen said:


> Funny you should post your gorgeous circle earrings...I just wore mine, yesterday, to a ladies luncheon. Haven't worn them in over 2 years. Each circle moves indepentately for pizzazz!
> 
> View attachment 4905354


Simply beautiful!  Little works of art.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> Funny you should post your gorgeous circle earrings...I just wore mine, yesterday, to a ladies luncheon. Haven't worn them in over 2 years. Each circle moves indepentately for pizzazz!
> 
> View attachment 4905354



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Really bad hair cut (done by hubby because too scared to go to a salon) + giant Frank Gehry earrings=  kind of better


----------



## JenJBS

My Giles and Brother twisted cuff bracelet in brass.


----------



## gwendo25

skyqueen said:


> Funny you should post your gorgeous circle earrings...I just wore mine, yesterday, to a ladies luncheon. Haven't worn them in over 2 years. Each circle moves indepentately for pizzazz!
> 
> View attachment 4905354


Lovely!


----------



## Cool Breeze

AntiqueShopper said:


> Really bad hair cut (done by hubby because too scared to go to a salon) + giant Frank Gehry earrings=  kind of better


Very cool!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cool Breeze said:


> GORGEOUS!  Wear them in good health.



Thanks so much!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Funny you should post your gorgeous circle earrings...I just wore mine, yesterday, to a ladies luncheon. Haven't worn them in over 2 years. Each circle moves indepentately for pizzazz!
> 
> View attachment 4905354


I absolutely LOVE those earrings Sky!  (BTW...how have you been...LTNS!!!)


----------



## J.A.N.

Still trying to find a   that is eye catching 

1. Brazilian Emerald 1.58ct Neon green stone
2.0.75ct yellow princess cut diamonds 
Yellow diamonds are so gorgeous 
Or the 1st Emerald ring @Onebagtoomany?


Both are natural stones had my eye on both for a while.[ ATTACH=full]4906156[/ATTACH]


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Still trying to find a   that is eye catching
> 
> 1. Brazilian Emerald 1.58ct Neon green stone
> 2.0.75ct yellow princess cut diamonds
> Yellow diamonds are so gorgeous
> Or the 1st Emerald ring @Onebagtoomany?
> 
> 
> Both are natural stones had my eye on both for a while.[ ATTACH=full]4906156[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906158
> View attachment 4906159
> View attachment 4906161



That’s a hard one as they are all lovely! I really like the first one with the larger emerald, followed by the first ring in your post from a few days ago. The yellow diamond ring is pretty but not so keen on the setting/multiple stones.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> That’s a hard one as they are all lovely! I really like the first one with the larger emerald, followed by the first ring in your post from a few days ago. The yellow diamond ring is pretty but not so keen on the setting/multiple stones.


Thank you


----------



## Canturi lover

J.A.N. said:


> Thank you


@J.A.N. if you love everything about the yellow diamond ring, that’s the one I would choose because it’s more unique and I doubt you would be able to find another like it. Whereas the emerald setting is classic and you would find similar rings to that in the future.


----------



## J.A.N.

Canturi lover said:


> @J.A.N. if you love everything about the yellow diamond ring, that’s the one I would choose because it’s more unique and I doubt you would be able to find another like it. Whereas the emerald setting is classic and you would find similar rings to that in the future.


Hi yes I was thinking the same.
I dont like the emerald setting or the cut but the stone has the fab colour 
The yellow diamond is very unique piece indeed. Might not be everyone's cup of tea but I adore the princess cut.
I've been watching it for years lol
I may go for it.xxx


----------



## gwendo25

Back to work at home day today!  I like a little sparkle in my day with some of my favs!

2.5 tcw Princess cut dia ring surrounded by pink diamonds, with other bands from my RG collection.


----------



## J.A.N.

J.A.N. said:


> Hi yes I was thinking the same.
> I dont like the emerald setting or the cut but the stone has the fab colour
> The yellow diamond is very unique piece indeed. Might not be everyone's cup of tea but I adore the princess cut.
> I've been watching it for years lol
> I may go for it.xxx



I've just bought it


----------



## Canturi lover

J.A.N. said:


> I've just bought it


That’s awesome!! Look forward to seeing it


----------



## J.A.N.

Canturi lover said:


> That’s awesome!! Look forward to seeing it



I wouldn't haven't bought it if you hadn't of said. So thank you. Big hugs  My emoji's don't work. 
I Was in two minds I should have bought an Emerald ring lol but diamonds are def a girls best friend.
Special del just got in at 4pm so should be here for 2m Tues. I've had to cancel my sons eye app just in case it arrives. Tracking it on the app. 
I might have to get it resized by my local jeweller.


----------



## Canturi lover

J.A.N. said:


> I wouldn't haven't bought it if you hadn't of said. So thank you. Big hugs  My emoji's don't work.
> I Was in two minds I should have bought an Emerald ring lol but diamonds are def a girls best friend.
> Special del just got in at 4pm so should be here for 2m Tues. I've had to cancel my sons eye app just in case it arrives. Tracking it on the app.
> I might have to get it resized by my local jeweller.


----------



## JenJBS

My Opes Robur bracelet.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Blue sapphire and diamond huggie hoops and blue sapphire and diamond pear halo ring, both in 18k white gold. I’ve had the hoops for a while but wearing them for the first time today, they have replaced another pair I had but didn’t really wear.


----------



## J.A.N.

Finally it has arrived
	

		
			
		

		
	





The fire and brilliance is amazing


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Finally it has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908408
> View attachment 4908408
> 
> 
> The fire and brilliance is amazing
> 
> View attachment 4908425



The colour looks gorgeous  - do you know what fancy grade it is?

Enjoy your beautiful new ring!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> The colour looks gorgeous  - do you know what fancy grade it is?
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful new ring!


Its a true proper yellow colour and the shine is excellent. The pop of color is truly wow.
Not sure. 
From exp it they look like a VS1 to me. They are very good quality. 
Good deal again and its a Gems TV ring with a cert. From the Manhattan collection which always has snazzy/showy pieces.
Thanks. 
I like the uniqueness of it, so different. The princess cut and colour is out of this world not so the design imo. Its not too bad.
You were right lol you always are.

At the jewellers now off to be resized, it can only go up 2 sizes due to the setting.
Luckily will just fit me. 
I love it xxxx


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Roberto Coin 0.98 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold
Cartier Panthere small two tone watch in steel and gold 
Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum stacked with Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold 
Tiffany T diamond ring in yellow gold


----------



## JenJBS

J.A.N. said:


> Finally it has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908408
> View attachment 4908408
> 
> 
> The fire and brilliance is amazing
> 
> View attachment 4908425



It's beautiful!


----------



## J.A.N.

JenJBS said:


> It's beautiful!


Thank you  
It will be resized very soon cant wait to wear it.


----------



## gwendo25

J.A.N. said:


> Finally it has arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908408
> View attachment 4908408
> 
> 
> The fire and brilliance is amazing
> 
> View attachment 4908425


Lovely!


----------



## Canturi lover

J.A.N. said:


> Its a true proper yellow colour and the shine is excellent. The pop of color is truly wow.
> Not sure.
> From exp it they look like a VS1 to me. They are very good quality.
> Good deal again and its a Gems TV ring with a cert. From the Manhattan collection which always has snazzy/showy pieces.
> Thanks.
> I like the uniqueness of it, so different. The princess cut and colour is out of this world not so the design imo. Its not too bad.
> You were right lol you always are.
> 
> At the jewellers now off to be resized, it can only go up 2 sizes due to the setting.
> Luckily will just fit me.
> I love it xxxx


Woo hoo looks beautiful


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.60 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
Fope Flex’it Prima necklace with diamonds in yellow gold
Fope Flex’it Prima ring with diamonds in yellow gold
Fope Flex’it Prima and Eka Tiny bracelets with diamonds in yellow gold
Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold


----------



## AntiqueShopper

A little Elsa Peretti today


----------



## gwendo25

Friday sparkles!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond hoop/circle drop earrings and fancy yellow and white diamond halo ring, both in 18k white gold. Wearing two tone lemon yellow and grey today so loving the yellow diamond and white gold combo!


----------



## 880

Citrine and Diamond floral earrings, VCA yg six motif MOP necklace


----------



## gwendo25

Saturday’s diamond treasures!


----------



## Cool Breeze

gwendo25 said:


> Saturday’s diamond treasures!
> 
> View attachment 4911162
> View attachment 4911166
> View attachment 4911170
> View attachment 4911171


Everything you wear is beautiful!  I don’t believe you have shared information on those earrings before.  They are very cool.


----------



## skyqueen

gwendo25 said:


> Saturday’s diamond treasures!
> 
> View attachment 4911162
> View attachment 4911166
> View attachment 4911170
> View attachment 4911171


You know I need that damn yellow diamond ring!


----------



## 880

skyqueen said:


> You know I need that damn yellow diamond ring!


@gwendo25, love Saturday’s treasures (and all your treasures) plus, I had to post that your hair color looks amazing!


----------



## JenJBS

Casual bracelet for a relaxed Saturday.


----------



## gwendo25

Cool Breeze said:


> Everything you wear is beautiful!  I don’t believe you have shared information on those earrings before.  They are very cool.


Thank you! The earrings are not new, I hardly ever wear them.  I am bringing them back into the rotation now!


----------



## gwendo25

880 said:


> @gwendo25, love Saturday’s treasures (and all your treasures) plus, I had to post that your hair color looks amazing!


Thank you!! Ever since COVID I have been colouring my hair myself!  I never did it myself before.  Just think of all the money I save.....to spend buying more jewelry!!


----------



## gwendo25

I’ve been trying to find the perfect teardrop shape pendant for a while now.  I have purchased and returned about 4 of them. I think I found the perfect pear for me now. Made in Italy, 18kt, .88 tcw pave diamonds, VS/FG. This is quite a bit larger than the others (1 1/2” length) and falls just right, with just the right amount of bling!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Opinions on this pair of Mappin and Webb diamond hoops would be great! I always loved the style (used to have the Fortune necklace in yellow gold, only sold it as the version I bought was too small) and they are in the sale at half price. 1.25 ttcw and 22mm in diameter. 

They have them in rose gold as well, which are beautiful, but I’m reluctant to spend too much on a rose gold piece as I wear mainly yellow and white gold. The one rose gold ring I have hardly sees the light of day  

What do you think? They look like a good size and I haven’t got anything similar in white gold, all my hoop earrings are in yellow gold.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Opinions on this pair of Mappin and Webb diamond hoops would be great! I always loved the style (used to have the Fortune necklace in yellow gold, only sold it as the version I bought was too small) and they are in the sale at half price. 1.25 ttcw and 22mm in diameter.
> 
> They have them in rose gold as well, which are beautiful, but I’m reluctant to spend too much on a rose gold piece as I wear mainly yellow and white gold. The one rose gold ring I have hardly sees the light of day
> 
> What do you think? They look like a good size and I haven’t got anything similar in white gold, all my hoop earrings are in yellow gold.


White or rose gold would look great!  I think they are beautiful!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Opinions on this pair of Mappin and Webb diamond hoops would be great! I always loved the style (used to have the Fortune necklace in yellow gold, only sold it as the version I bought was too small) and they are in the sale at half price. 1.25 ttcw and 22mm in diameter.
> 
> They have them in rose gold as well, which are beautiful, but I’m reluctant to spend too much on a rose gold piece as I wear mainly yellow and white gold. The one rose gold ring I have hardly sees the light of day
> 
> What do you think? They look like a good size and I haven’t got anything similar in white gold, all my hoop earrings are in yellow gold.



I think these are quite nice and will look lovely in your ears. Its a good diamond weight. Def white gold for you.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> White or rose gold would look great!  I think they are beautiful!



I was/am tempted by the rose as I could then wear them with my rose gold eternity band but white would probably be the more sensible choice as I have pendants and rings to match! Very tempted to buy them now!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> I think these are quite nice and will look lovely in your ears. Its a good diamond weight. Def white gold for you.



Thanks JAN. Very tempted! The diamond weight is fab and I like the fact they are a little different from the classic diamond hoop earring. Kate Middleton has the Fortune pendant in white gold and I always admired it on her, love her taste in jewellery. I think this style looks best in white gold.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Ordered them! I think I just made the window for them to be posted tomorrow, so excited!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My new hoops arrived! Really happy with them although I think I might have damaged one of the posts with a hygiene/security device that was fitted to the end of it  Luckily the backs still fit securely on.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> My new hoops arrived! Really happy with them although I think I might have damaged one of the posts with a hygiene/security device that was fitted to the end of it  Luckily the backs still fit securely on.
> 
> View attachment 4913432


Oh no  
They look beautiful


----------



## Cool Breeze

Onebagtoomany said:


> My new hoops arrived! Really happy with them although I think I might have damaged one of the posts with a hygiene/security device that was fitted to the end of it  Luckily the backs still fit securely on.
> 
> View attachment 4913432


Very pretty!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> My new hoops arrived! Really happy with them although I think I might have damaged one of the posts with a hygiene/security device that was fitted to the end of it  Luckily the backs still fit securely on.
> 
> View attachment 4913432



Stunningly beautiful!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Thanks ladies! I love them but am so annoyed at my cackhanded self for not removing the device more carefully  It means one post is much shorter than the other but luckily still long enough for the jumbo back to fit securely on.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> My new hoops arrived! Really happy with them although I think I might have damaged one of the posts with a hygiene/security device that was fitted to the end of it  Luckily the backs still fit securely on.
> 
> View attachment 4913432


Looking great, enjoy!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks ladies! I love them but am so annoyed at my cackhanded self for not removing the device more carefully  It means one post is much shorter than the other but luckily still long enough for the jumbo back to fit securely on.



Not sure if you can ask your jeweller to help make the post long again by heating and soldering another thin cylindrical piece in white gold...?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Not sure if you can ask your jeweller to help make the post long again by heating and soldering another thin cylindrical piece in white gold...?



Thanks for the suggestion  I was also thinking that this morning - we are in lockdown until next Wednesday, so when shops reopen I’ll pop in to see if there is anything they can do.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My fancy yellow diamond earrings are here! A week earlier than expected! Am so in love with them - the stones, design and workmanship are superb and the vendor was fantastic to work with. I had a free upgrade on both carat weight (each yellow diamond = +.10 carat) and clarity (one of the yellow diamonds is VVS2 instead of the VS1 I had requested), in order to ensure the yellow diamonds were perfectly matched in appearance.

They have gone straight on my ears and I don’t want to take them off!

Stats:

Size: 2.51 ttcw (each fancy yellow diamond is 0.90 carat)
Clarity: VVS2/VS2, white diamonds - SI
Colour: fancy yellow, white diamonds - F


----------



## gwendo25

Layering up the RG today!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> My fancy yellow diamond earrings are here! A week earlier than expected! Am so in love with them - the stones, design and workmanship are superb and the vendor was fantastic to work with. I had a free upgrade on both carat weight (each yellow diamond = +.10 carat) and clarity (one of the yellow diamonds is VVS2 instead of the VS1 I had requested), in order to ensure the yellow diamonds were perfectly matched in appearance.
> 
> They have gone straight on my ears and I don’t want to take them off!
> 
> Stats:
> 
> Size: 2.51 ttcw (each fancy yellow diamond is 0.90 carat)
> Clarity: VVS2/VS2, white diamonds - SI
> Colour: fancy yellow, white diamonds - F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914096
> View attachment 4914103


Love those earrings.  They would match perfectly with my ring and pendant!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

gwendo25 said:


> Layering up the RG today!
> 
> View attachment 4914158
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914160
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914164
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914165


Your diamond stud earrings are really pretty along with your other pieces.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> My fancy yellow diamond earrings are here! A week earlier than expected! Am so in love with them - the stones, design and workmanship are superb and the vendor was fantastic to work with. I had a free upgrade on both carat weight (each yellow diamond = +.10 carat) and clarity (one of the yellow diamonds is VVS2 instead of the VS1 I had requested), in order to ensure the yellow diamonds were perfectly matched in appearance.
> 
> They have gone straight on my ears and I don’t want to take them off!
> 
> Stats:
> 
> Size: 2.51 ttcw (each fancy yellow diamond is 0.90 carat)
> Clarity: VVS2/VS2, white diamonds - SI
> Colour: fancy yellow, white diamonds - F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914096
> View attachment 4914103


OMG these are so gorgeous 
Congratulations     xxx


----------



## J.A.N.

Preowned purchase just now Rubies, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Emeralds and Diamonds.
Didn't want to break the bank.
After spending so much.


----------



## gwendo25

J.A.N. said:


> Preowned purchase just now Rubies,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emeralds and Diamonds.
> Didn't want to break the bank.
> After spending so much.


beautiful!


----------



## J.A.N.

gwendo25 said:


> beautiful!



Thank you.

Desperately wanted both stones in one ring. 
Love this design.
The seller accepted my offer.
Won't have to resize this one as its the larger size. Waiting for a jewellery roll to arrive to organise rings etc so I dont wear everything at once.


----------



## Canturi lover

Onebagtoomany said:


> My fancy yellow diamond earrings are here! A week earlier than expected! Am so in love with them - the stones, design and workmanship are superb and the vendor was fantastic to work with. I had a free upgrade on both carat weight (each yellow diamond = +.10 carat) and clarity (one of the yellow diamonds is VVS2 instead of the VS1 I had requested), in order to ensure the yellow diamonds were perfectly matched in appearance.
> 
> They have gone straight on my ears and I don’t want to take them off!
> 
> Stats:
> 
> Size: 2.51 ttcw (each fancy yellow diamond is 0.90 carat)
> Clarity: VVS2/VS2, white diamonds - SI
> Colour: fancy yellow, white diamonds - F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914096
> View attachment 4914103


They are gorgeous. Beautiful colour


----------



## Canturi lover

gwendo25 said:


> Layering up the RG today!
> 
> View attachment 4914158
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914160
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914163
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914164
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914165


Love all your stacks


----------



## Canturi lover

J.A.N. said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Desperately wanted both stones in one ring.
> Love this design.
> The seller accepted my offer.
> Won't have to resize this one as its the larger size. Waiting for a jewellery roll to arrive to organise rings etc so I dont wear everything at once.


The colours look great together. What other rings will you wear with it?  Look forward to seeing them all organised


----------



## gwendo25

Winter is fast approaching, so I’m feeling like a little frosting is in order!


----------



## J.A.N.

Canturi lover said:


> The colours look great together. What other rings will you wear with it?  Look forward to seeing them all organised



The roll jas will be filled as soon as I receive my last 2 rings.


----------



## JenJBS

My Ferragamo bracelet today for a small (5 people) family Thanksgiving.


----------



## merekat703

David Yurman day


----------



## J.A.N.

Heres some pics of all my humble collection minus the yellow diamond ring. 
Fab jewellery roll


----------



## Onebagtoomany

L


J.A.N. said:


> Heres some pics of all my humble collection minus the yellow diamond ring.
> Fab jewellery roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915393
> View attachment 4915394
> View attachment 4915395
> View attachment 4915396
> View attachment 4915397
> View attachment 4915398



Lovely collection and fab organisation


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond hoop/circle earrings and aquamarine ring today, both in 18k white gold.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Diamond hoop/circle earrings and aquamarine ring today, both in 18k white gold.
> 
> View attachment 4915405
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915408


That ring is ab gorgeous 
Yes its aquamarine wow whats the carat weight?


----------



## gwendo25

Mellow yellow Friday!  Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> That ring is ab gorgeous
> Yes its aquamarine wow whats the carat weight?



Thank you  The aquamarine itself is 13 carat and the white diamonds are 1.40 carat. Another EBay find!


----------



## J.A.N.

* c*


Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you  The aquamarine itself is 13 carat and the white diamonds are 1.40 carat. Another EBay find!


Now thats a whopper of a right hand ring.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Onebagtoomany said:


> Diamond hoop/circle earrings and aquamarine ring today, both in 18k white gold.
> 
> View attachment 4915405
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915408


That Aquamarine!


----------



## JenJBS

J.A.N. said:


> Heres some pics of all my humble collection minus the yellow diamond ring.
> Fab jewellery roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915393
> View attachment 4915394
> View attachment 4915395
> View attachment 4915396
> View attachment 4915397
> View attachment 4915398



Fabulous collection!


----------



## J.A.N.

JenJBS said:


> Fabulous collection!


Aww thanks xxx


----------



## Canturi lover

J.A.N. said:


> Heres some pics of all my humble collection minus the yellow diamond ring.
> Fab jewellery roll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915393
> View attachment 4915394
> View attachment 4915395
> View attachment 4915396
> View attachment 4915397
> View attachment 4915398


Looks great


----------



## A bottle of Red

merekat703 said:


> David Yurman day


Thinking of getting a David yurman  bracelet,  are they light or heavy? Comfortable & durable?


----------



## Tempo

Onebagtoomany said:


> Diamond hoop/circle earrings and aquamarine ring today, both in 18k white gold.
> 
> View attachment 4915405
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915408


Usually, colorful gemstones aren't really my thing, but your aquamarine ring is really breathtaking! Love it!


----------



## merekat703

A bottle of Red said:


> Thinking of getting a David yurman  bracelet,  are they light or heavy? Comfortable & durable?


I wear atleast 3 a day. I don't find them very heavy and they are very durable! I love them.


----------



## gwendo25

Weekend wear!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onebagtoomany said:


> My fancy yellow diamond earrings are here! A week earlier than expected! Am so in love with them - the stones, design and workmanship are superb and the vendor was fantastic to work with. I had a free upgrade on both carat weight (each yellow diamond = +.10 carat) and clarity (one of the yellow diamonds is VVS2 instead of the VS1 I had requested), in order to ensure the yellow diamonds were perfectly matched in appearance.
> 
> They have gone straight on my ears and I don’t want to take them off!
> 
> Stats:
> 
> Size: 2.51 ttcw (each fancy yellow diamond is 0.90 carat)
> Clarity: VVS2/VS2, white diamonds - SI
> Colour: fancy yellow, white diamonds - F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914096
> View attachment 4914103


These are amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tiffany Bow Earrings and Picasso Loving Heart with diamonds in yellow gold


----------



## J.A.N.

@Onebagtoomany has inspired me to buy a large cocktail ring. I love your combinations and taste in jewellery.

Even your Ameythst ring is gorgeous and I dont even like the gemstone. 


That Aquamrine is out of this world. Its my fav from your collection at present.

So I just bought this;

15.33ct Golden Cirtine this will suit my coloring and save my budget lol. 

On the odd days when the sun does come out I'm going to wear this one on its own and in the summer.
Citrine is a very durable genstome and I've never owed one.

May still buy a Morganite cocktail ring.
Still deciding which genstome to go for of i do.


----------



## J.A.N.

Another purchase is on its way. 
I had a choice of 3. There all gorgeous imo.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 2 have gone ab gutted loved the 1st one 10cts the 2nd one was a whopping 12cts.

I had in my basket ad well and my phone died at payment so annoyed with myself. 

So I had to go for the 3rd one in my which was v.handy. Very Ltd stock.
The quality is top notch.

Morganite is another one of my fav genstomes after Sapphire. 
The other 2 may come back in stock heres hoping.

AAA 6ct Morganite 
0.15 Diamonds 
14k Gold
25% off the sale price Cyber Mon.

Which one do you like?
Anyone have a morganite? would love to see a pic of it.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> @Onebagtoomany has inspired me to buy a large cocktail ring. I love your combinations and taste in jewellery.
> 
> Even your Ameythst ring is gorgeous and I dont even like the gemstone.
> 
> 
> That Aquamrine is out of this world. Its my fav from your collection at present.
> 
> So I just bought this;
> 
> 15.33ct Golden Cirtine this will suit my coloring and save my budget lol.
> 
> On the odd days when the sun does come out I'm going to wear this one on its own and in the summer.
> Citrine is a very durable genstome and I've never owed one.
> 
> May still buy a Morganite cocktail ring.
> Still deciding which genstome to go for of i do.
> View attachment 4917116



Aww thanks JAN, such a lovely thing to say 

Congratulations on your new beauties! They are both spectacular! I particularly love the citrine, such a sunny and beautiful colour and it looks best set in yellow gold like the ring you have bought. I have a pair of Georg Jensen citrine drop earrings in yellow gold and you have just reminded me to dig them out and wear them!


----------



## gwendo25

J.A.N. said:


> Another purchase is on its way.
> I had a choice of 3. There all gorgeous imo.
> View attachment 4917717
> View attachment 4917720
> View attachment 4917721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 have gone ab gutted loved the 1st one 10cts the 2nd one was a whopping 12cts.
> 
> I had in my basket ad well and my phone died at payment so annoyed with myself.
> 
> So I had to go for the 3rd one in my which was v.handy. Very Ltd stock.
> The quality is top notch.
> 
> Morganite is another one of my fav genstomes after Sapphire.
> The other 2 may come back in stock heres hoping.
> 
> AAA 6ct Morganite
> 0.15 Diamonds
> 14k Gold
> 25% off the sale price Cyber Mon.
> 
> Which one do you like?
> Anyone have a morganite? would love to see a pic of it.


Morganite is on my wish list!  All three are gorgeous, but if I had to choose, I would pick the first one.


----------



## J.A.N.

gwendo25 said:


> Morganite is on my wish list!  All three are gorgeous, but if I had to choose, I would pick the first one.


Praying the 1st becomes available  
If not the other is gorgeous as well.
I hope you get one soon.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Aww thanks JAN, such a lovely thing to say
> 
> Congratulations on your new beauties! They are both spectacular! I particularly love the citrine, such a sunny and beautiful colour and it looks best set in yellow gold like the ring you have bought. I have a pair of Georg Jensen citrine drop earrings in yellow gold and you have just reminded me to dig them out and wear them!



Your very welcome xxx
I love the rings I've bought when I've been inspired by your choices  esp the blue sapphire daisy ring its the best. 
So many comments from ab strangers. 

I remember your citrine earrings they are lovely and suit you very well.


----------



## gwendo25

JAN and one onebagtoomany just reminded me about my Smokey Quartz ring which I have not worn for a while.  I should put it back in the rotation. I’ve attached a not so clear pic of it.  In the meantime I will go with my marquise shape diamonds and tanzanite today.


----------



## J.A.N.

gwendo25 said:


> JAN and one onebagtoomany just reminded me about my Smokey Quartz ring which I have not worn for a while.  I should put it back in the rotation. I’ve attached a not so clear pic of it.  In the meantime I will go with my marquise shape diamonds and tanzanite today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917766
> View attachment 4917767
> View attachment 4917768
> View attachment 4917779


Oh wow lovely pieces 
Smokey quartz is a nice square


----------



## Onebagtoomany

2.51 ttcw yellow and white diamond drop earrings in white gold and Cartier Trinity ring (small model) today.

I’ve also taken advantage of the Black Friday sales here to buy a matching ring to my earrings (different vendor but it will complement the earrings nicely, same double halo style). I’ve been inspired by Gwendo and am going to get my existing yellow diamond ring redesigned into a pendant!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> JAN and one onebagtoomany just reminded me about my Smokey Quartz ring which I have not worn for a while.  I should put it back in the rotation. I’ve attached a not so clear pic of it.  In the meantime I will go with my marquise shape diamonds and tanzanite today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917766
> View attachment 4917767
> View attachment 4917768
> View attachment 4917779



Gorgeous - love tanzanite!


----------



## JenJBS

J.A.N. said:


> Another purchase is on its way.
> I had a choice of 3. There all gorgeous imo.
> View attachment 4917717
> View attachment 4917720
> View attachment 4917721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 have gone ab gutted loved the 1st one 10cts the 2nd one was a whopping 12cts.
> 
> I had in my basket ad well and my phone died at payment so annoyed with myself.
> 
> So I had to go for the 3rd one in my which was v.handy. Very Ltd stock.
> The quality is top notch.
> 
> Morganite is another one of my fav genstomes after Sapphire.
> The other 2 may come back in stock heres hoping.
> 
> AAA 6ct Morganite
> 0.15 Diamonds
> 14k Gold
> 25% off the sale price Cyber Mon.
> 
> Which one do you like?
> Anyone have a morganite? would love to see a pic of it.



I love the second one, but all are beautiful! I have a couple pairs of Morganite earrings.


----------



## 880

J.A.N. said:


> Oh wow lovely pieces
> Smokey quartz is a nice square


@gwendo25, I  love the Smokey quartz square too!
Decided to wear the antique aquamarines in yg (detachable pendant) that I usually save for summer with tshirt and jeans. The necklace is normally seated lower on the neck


----------



## J.A.N.

JenJBS said:


> I love the second one, but all are beautiful! I have a couple pairs of Morganite earrings.
> 
> View attachment 4917919
> View attachment 4917920


The 2nd one was the biggest carat weight.
Your earrings are gorgeous


----------



## JenJBS

J.A.N. said:


> The 2nd one was the biggest carat weight.
> Your earrings are gorgeous



Thank you!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

880 said:


> @gwendo25, I  love the Smokey quartz square too!
> Decided to wear the antique aquamarines in yg (detachable pendant) that I usually save for summer with tshirt and jeans. The necklace is normally seated lower on the neck
> View attachment 4917925


So beautiful!  How old is it?


----------



## 880

AntiqueShopper said:


> So beautiful!  How old is it?


Thank you! I don’t know it’s age. I had been asking my jeweler (James &Co. NY) if he had anything old hanging around his vaults lol. . . And he rummaged around; came up with these; and I fell in love (adore Maltese cross motifs and cool blues and greens).  He said it was Georgian (I assume Georgian style), and that the aquamarines were set by hand. (I freaked out when one popped out of the setting, and I asked him to recheck and secure all of them). and, I think he said the gold forms in between were hand made (Confirmed with him that the little balls that separate each set stone are also handmade, not machine made.


----------



## J.A.N.

A little update the 1st ring i loved is mine it came back in stock this morning and was stuck in the internet traffic lol and the personal shopper called me and honoured the discount price for me can't believe it along with the resizing.  
*ILIANA 11.15 Ct AAA Marropino Morganite and Diamond Halo Ring in 18K Rose Gold 6.15 Grams SI GH

10.5ct Stone
Half a carat of diamonds too*
The 3rd one is going back when it arrives.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> A little update the 1st ring i loved is mine it came back in stock this morning and was stuck in the internet traffic lol and the personal shopper called me and honoured the discount price for me can't believe it along with the resizing.
> *ILIANA 11.15 Ct AAA Marropino Morganite and Diamond Halo Ring in 18K Rose Gold 6.15 Grams SI GH
> 
> 10.5ct Stone
> Half a carat of diamonds too*
> The 3rd one is going back when it arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918388
> View attachment 4918389



Its absolutely stunning! 

Can’t wait to see your photos when it arrives!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Its absolutely stunning!
> 
> Can’t wait to see your photos when it arrives!



So pleased you love it xxx
Another inspirational piece insspired by you and your Stunning Aquamarine, blown away I've managed to get it.


----------



## 880

@J.A.N., so happy you got your gorgeous ring and the seller honored the great price! Cannot wait to see your action pic! 
Today is Mix of metals plus a torso pendant by Miguel borrocal


----------



## JenJBS

J.A.N. said:


> A little update the 1st ring i loved is mine it came back in stock this morning and was stuck in the internet traffic lol and the personal shopper called me and honoured the discount price for me can't believe it along with the resizing.
> *ILIANA 11.15 Ct AAA Marropino Morganite and Diamond Halo Ring in 18K Rose Gold 6.15 Grams SI GH
> 
> 10.5ct Stone
> Half a carat of diamonds too*
> The 3rd one is going back when it arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918388
> View attachment 4918389



So happy for you!    It's fabulous!


----------



## Cool Breeze

J.A.N. said:


> A little update the 1st ring i loved is mine it came back in stock this morning and was stuck in the internet traffic lol and the personal shopper called me and honoured the discount price for me can't believe it along with the resizing.
> *ILIANA 11.15 Ct AAA Marropino Morganite and Diamond Halo Ring in 18K Rose Gold 6.15 Grams SI GH
> 
> 10.5ct Stone
> Half a carat of diamonds too*
> The 3rd one is going back when it arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918388
> View attachment 4918389


GORGEOUS!  Can’t wait to see mod shots.  Congratulations on scoring it.


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> @J.A.N., so happy you got your gorgeous ring and the seller honored the great price! Cannot wait to see your action pic!
> Today is Mix of metals plus a torso pendant by Miguel borrocal
> View attachment 4918552


Very cool!  I love the fact you collect such a wide range of fine jewelry.  You do a great job styling it all.


----------



## J.A.N.

Cool Breeze said:


> Very cool!  I love the fact you collect such a wide range of fine jewelry.  You do a great job styling it all.



I have to stop now. I bought far too much already.
Thanks for your kind words.
Trying to build my humble collection again.


----------



## J.A.N.




----------



## J.A.N.

My Gucci bracelet has bent  didnt want to say that's the bad news but in my book there's always good news to follow lol. Over the moon 2day.
I wish I had my Cartier love cuff which sold and I am def on a roll here I've just looked now on a designer website and found a good priced love cuff in my size 20  as i had size 21 which was just too big thats why it went. This is in ex cond with a cert and receipt grabbed it without a thought and will keep it forever. I regret selling it.

New years resolution is to eat baked beans on toast for a year haha ha ha. Unless something sells. Look like I'm going have to sell myself at this rate.


----------



## gwendo25

AntiqueShopper said:


> So beautiful!  How old is it?


It’s probably about 10 years old, hardly worn, from Birks in Canada.


----------



## gwendo25

880 said:


> @gwendo25, I  love the Smokey quartz square too!
> Decided to wear the antique aquamarines in yg (detachable pendant) that I usually save for summer with tshirt and jeans. The necklace is normally seated lower on the neck
> View attachment 4917925


Beautiful!


----------



## gwendo25

I am having a pendant made for me, similar to this one in white gold, with engraved  center plaque.....but then I saw this Tiffany one in RG.  The RG one really has a nice weight to it (a little smaller than the WG one) and I’m tempted to get it also......a little good fortune is what I need to get both. Actually my jeweller is trying to sell some of my pieces that I don’t wear that much, so maybe I will have some good fortune!


----------



## J.A.N.

Two pieces already here 
The 3rd Morganite and the citrine both beautiful 
Waiting for the main Morganite to arrive.
Cartier is on its way yay


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> I am having a pendant made for me, similar to this one in white gold, with engraved  center plaque.....but then I saw this Tiffany one in RG.  The RG one really has a nice weight to it (a little smaller than the WG one) and I’m tempted to get it also......a little good fortune is what I need to get both. Actually my jeweller is trying to sell some of my pieces that I don’t wear that much, so maybe I will have some good fortune!
> 
> View attachment 4919318
> View attachment 4919319



They are both lovely - good luck with your sales! I am trying to sell some pieces too... going to the jeweller on Friday to see about getting my yellow diamond ring made into a necklace, but if it’s too pricey to do that (work like this costs a bomb here, often cheaper/more cost-effective to buy a new piece) then I will sell it together with some other bits I wanted to move on.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Two pieces already here
> The 3rd Morganite and the citrine both beautiful
> Waiting for the main Morganite to arrive.
> Cartier is on its way yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919333


 
Beautiful! I love the size and colour of the citrine, what a showstopper!

I actually like the morganite ring much better on your actual hand as opposed to the photo, it’s very pretty  Is there an option for you to keep both or are you going to return this one when the other morganite ring arrives?


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Beautiful! I love the size and colour of the citrine, what a showstopper!
> 
> I actually like the morganite ring much better on your actual hand as opposed to the photo, it’s very pretty  Is there an option for you to keep both or are you going to return this one when the other morganite ring arrives?



The citrine is ab gorgeous and so is the morganite esp on the hand its such a beautiful stone ill wait for the 1st one to come and then decide. Would love to keep both. In reality should only keep one.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> They are both lovely - good luck with your sales! I am trying to sell some pieces too... going to the jeweller on Friday to see about getting my yellow diamond ring made into a necklace, but if it’s too pricey to do that (work like this costs a bomb here, often cheaper/more cost-effective to buy a new piece) then I will sell it together with some other bits I wanted to move on.


----------



## gwendo25

Thanks! I have a jeweller that does repairs very reasonably ($100 cdn to convert my yellow diamond ring into a pendant), so I can make changes whenever I like without worrying about price.


----------



## J.A.N.

Made a desicion that I will send this morganite back as the other ring cant be returned as it has been resized. The quality of this stone is awesome that that one will be even better as its from the top range AAA, bigger and I like the other design better. Also I've spent far too much so need 2b sensible.


----------



## lolakitten

Didn’t leave the house today, so just wore my watch, love bracelet (RG), wedding set and a rose gold chain. 

I’ve spend a good chunk of the day obsessing (still) about how to set my pair of aquamarine pears into earrings... 
rose/white gold, basket/bezel,


----------



## 880

lolakitten said:


> I’ve spend a good chunk of the day obsessing (still) about how to set my pair of aquamarine pears into earrings...
> rose/white gold, basket/bezel,


Please share! Studs, drops, pics! Would love to see! 
@J.A.N. am sure you are making the best decision re the morganite! 
@gwendo25, I love the conversion work your jeweler does! It’s beautiful! You are so fortunate to have someone so talented work with you to achieve your vision!


----------



## gwendo25

880 said:


> Please share! Studs, drops, pics! Would love to see!
> @J.A.N. am sure you are making the best decision re the morganite!
> @gwendo25, I love the conversion work your jeweler does! It’s beautiful! You are so fortunate to have someone so talented work with you to achieve your vision!


Yes, thank you. I am fortunate to have found this young, talented, local jeweller who is so eager to do the work and grow his business.  Word of mouth goes a long way!


----------



## gwendo25

I brought this understated beauty home from Tiffany’s.  It weighs almost 10 grams (pendant alone) and is 25mm in circumference, which is quite hefty for a pendant and requires a stronger chain (which I already have). I didn’t find the pricing outrageous, considering the weight of the piece. I ended up getting it in YG, so I will mix and match with my WG jewelry.  I haven’t purchased anything in YG for years but somehow this piece, simple as it is, just called to me!  With any luck, it will bring me ‘good fortune’.


----------



## J.A.N.

Cartier is here and its just perfect. Its a secure fit and won't fall off either. So pleased. Much more durable than the Gucci which is going.


----------



## lolakitten

880 said:


> Please share! Studs, drops, pics! Would love to see!
> @J.A.N. am sure you are making the best decision re the morganite!
> @gwendo25, I love the conversion work your jeweler does! It’s beautiful! You are so fortunate to have someone so talented work with you to achieve your vision!


It’s these: (I still haven’t decided haha)




__





						Help pick aquamarine setting!
					

I am having a very hard time deciding how to set these stones. These are some renderings I’ve received from my jeweler. I don’t typically wear white metals, which is why I asked for rose gold, but that’s not set in stone, pardon the pun lol. They would be for casual wear so I didn’t want to go...




					forum.purseblog.com
				



One of the settings is on sale now, so that’s throwing me off lol


----------



## A1aGypsy

C just go get C. Lol


----------



## gwendo25

Yellow gold and yellow diamonds today! I think they go well together.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Yellow gold and yellow diamonds today! I think they go well together.
> 
> View attachment 4920927
> View attachment 4920928
> View attachment 4920930



Gorgeous combination!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I went to see my jeweller this morning and it looks as though the most cost effective  option to reset my yellow diamond ring into a necklace is to take the yellow diamond out of my ring and have it put into a new pre-made halo setting.

The old ring setting is very good quality (18k gold and vvs diamonds), so they will then source me a tanzanite to go into it. I love blue stones and already have my pear sapphire, plus have wanted a tanzanite right hand ring for a long time!

So potentially two ‘new’ pieces - excited!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> I went to see my jeweller this morning and it looks as though the most cost effective  option to reset my yellow diamond ring into a necklace is to take the yellow diamond out of my ring and have it put into a new halo setting. The old ring is very good quality, both in terms of the diamonds and setting, so they will then source me a tanzanite that I’m happy with to go into it. I love blue stones and already have my pear sapphire, plus have wanted a tanzanite right hand ring for a long time!


Sounds like a great option.  Love tanzanite! Please show us your new creations, when you get them.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Sounds like a great option.  Love tanzanite! Please show us your new creations, when you get them.



Whoops, edited my post after your reply!

I’m really excited about the tanzanite as I used to have a beautiful tanzanite ring which I stupidly sold a few years ago. The colour was divine, a deep saturated purplish blue! I asked the jeweller to find me a similar stone so hoping I can get one with the same colour intensity.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Whoops, edited my post after your reply!
> 
> I’m really excited about the tanzanite as I used to have a beautiful tanzanite ring which I stupidly sold a few years ago. The colour was divine, a deep saturated purplish blue! I asked the jeweller to find me a similar stone so hoping I can get one with the same colour intensity.



Me too mine was an 18ct Quad A sapphire blue as well in a large cushion cut with diamonds so regret selling it.

Can't wait to see if u manage to get one xxxx


----------



## 880

Onebagtoomany said:


> So potentially two ‘new’ pieces - excited


So excited for you and cannot wait to see them! love Tanzanite!
@gwendo25, will you consider wearing both the custom pendant and the new one together? I saw some layered pendants somewhere (maybe at briony Raymond’s atelier) that looked fantastic.
 I looked through the jewelry box and am wearing stuff that hasn’t seen the light of day in years. Bulgari yg lucea necklace (bought from Bulgari in 2001) and custom mixed semiprecious necklace, with custom diamond drops (latter two pieces were designed and made from James &Co. jewelers, NY) and an unbranded gold bracelet. 
.


----------



## J.A.N.

Yellow diamonds amd Gucci 2 day.


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> So excited for you and cannot wait to see them! love Tanzanite!
> @gwendo25, will you consider wearing both the custom pendant and the new one together? I saw some layered pendants somewhere (maybe at briony Raymond’s atelier) that looked fantastic.
> I looked through the jewelry box and am wearing stuff that hasn’t seen the light of day in years. Bulgari yg lucea necklace (bought from Bulgari in 2001) and custom mixed semiprecious necklace, with custom diamond drops (latter two pieces were designed and made from James &Co. jewelers, NY) and an unbranded gold bracelet.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921015
> View attachment 4921017



Extraordinary pieces!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond hoop/circle drop earrings and blue sapphire and diamond halo pear ring today, both in white gold.


----------



## J.A.N.

Slight change for 2nite my sons 11th Birthday  
Yellow is such a vibrant colur 
Cirtine + Yellow diamonds


----------



## gwendo25

880 said:


> So excited for you and cannot wait to see them! love Tanzanite!
> @gwendo25, will you consider wearing both the custom pendant and the new one together? I saw some layered pendants somewhere (maybe at briony Raymond’s atelier) that looked fantastic.
> I looked through the jewelry box and am wearing stuff that hasn’t seen the light of day in years. Bulgari yg lucea necklace (bought from Bulgari in 2001) and custom mixed semiprecious necklace, with custom diamond drops (latter two pieces were designed and made from James &Co. jewelers, NY) and an unbranded gold bracelet.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4921015
> View attachment 4921017


Yes, i will experiment with wearing them together.  I have a 24" chain to wear with the Tiffany round pendant, so I can wear the other one on a shorter chain.  Love both of your necklaces and bracelet!  Sometimes it's nice to bring something back from the vault!


----------



## JenJBS

My Opes Robur bracelet. It felt a bit big/loose in the summer, when I wore short sleeves. But now it's perfect to fit over long sleeves!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Enjoying a mummy/daughter breakfast this morning outside now that we can!

Wearing:

Roberto Coin 0.98 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold
Cartier Panthere small two tone watch in steel and gold
Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum
Tiffany Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold
Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold
Fope Flex’it Prima and Eka Tiny bracelets in yellow gold with diamonds


----------



## gwendo25

Saturday, planning ahead for the day with these YG pieces: 
- Tiffany 18k round pendant on a 24”Gucci link chain, 
- 14k infinity dancing diamond pendant (purchased in St Kitts, in the old days when we could actually take a vacation!), 
- redesigned 18k Birks  ruby ring (luxury jewelry store in Canada, I actually worked there for many years and acquired an abundance of beautiful pieces) and 
- 14k redesigned ID bracelet


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tiffany Bow set - just got necklace in mail today and earrings in yellow gold


----------



## gwendo25

AntiqueShopper said:


> Tiffany Bow set - just got necklace in mail today and earrings in yellow gold


Very pretty!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

gwendo25 said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Cool Breeze

AntiqueShopper said:


> Tiffany Bow set - just got necklace in mail today and earrings in yellow gold


Absolutely lovely!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

2.51 ttcw yellow and white diamond halo drop earrings in white gold
Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring and Metro ring, both in platinum
Cartier Panthere small two tone watch in steel and gold
Cartier Trinity ring


----------



## gwendo25

Today’s assortment in mostly YG.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Roberto Coin 0.98 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold and Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds in yellow gold.


----------



## gwendo25

Today’s frosting!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Keeping things simple today - just Georg Jensen citrine drop earrings in yellow gold and Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.60 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
Brooke Gregson mandala flora pendant in yellow gold with diamonds
Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum with Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold
Cartier Panthere watch in steel and gold 
Cartier Trinity ring


----------



## millerc

Onebagtoomany said:


> 1.60 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
> Brooke Gregson mandala flora pendant in yellow gold with diamonds
> Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum with Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold
> Cartier Panthere watch in steel and gold
> Cartier Trinity ring
> 
> View attachment 4927194
> View attachment 4927195
> View attachment 4927196
> View attachment 4927198


Love that necklace!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

millerc said:


> Love that necklace!



Thank you!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> 1.60 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
> Brooke Gregson mandala flora pendant in yellow gold with diamonds
> Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum with Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold
> Cartier Panthere watch in steel and gold
> Cartier Trinity ring
> Great necklace!
> View attachment 4927194
> View attachment 4927195
> View attachment 4927196
> View attachment 4927198


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Thanks!


----------



## gwendo25

Saturday delights.  Tanzanite and diamonds. Love the intensity of the blueish purple colour! 2 ct tanzanite each  in ring and pendant. I like that they aren’t overly big, yet not too small either. I also like pieces that I can wear every day without feeling like they are too much. 3 tcw modified diamond tennis bracelet.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Saturday delights.  Tanzanite and diamonds. Love the intensity of the blueish purple colour! 2 ct tanzanite each  in ring and pendant. I like that they aren’t overly big, yet not too small either. I also like pieces that I can wear every day without feeling like they are too much. 3 tcw modified diamond tennis bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4927952
> View attachment 4927957
> View attachment 4927958
> View attachment 4927965



Those tanzanites!


----------



## endrew23

gwendo25 said:


> Saturday delights.  Tanzanite and diamonds. Love the intensity of the blueish purple colour! 2 ct tanzanite each  in ring and pendant. I like that they aren’t overly big, yet not too small either. I also like pieces that I can wear every day without feeling like they are too much. 3 tcw modified diamond tennis bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4927952
> View attachment 4927957
> View attachment 4927958
> View attachment 4927965



omg that tanzanite ring is to die for!! Absolutely stunning and very classy; literally perfection


----------



## gwendo25

endrew23 said:


> omg that tanzanite ring is to die for!! Absolutely stunning and very classy; literally perfection


Thank you!


----------



## endrew23

My fave combo these days - Gucci Icon ring in rose gold and Cartier Love bracelet in yellow gold.

I use resizer/snuggies around the bottom of my ring to protect it from scratches when I hold things like keys, etc.


----------



## mewt

My husband and I made rings for each other today. Very special experience!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Saturday delights.  Tanzanite and diamonds. Love the intensity of the blueish purple colour! 2 ct tanzanite each  in ring and pendant. I like that they aren’t overly big, yet not too small either. I also like pieces that I can wear every day without feeling like they are too much. 3 tcw modified diamond tennis bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 4927952
> View attachment 4927957
> View attachment 4927958
> View attachment 4927965



I’ve taken a screen shot of your tanzanite pieces to show my jeweller! I’ve already asked him to source a tanzanite for my old yellow diamond ring setting but it was difficult to convey exactly what colour and intensity I wanted, so your beautiful pieces will do that perfectly!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> I’ve taken a screen shot of your tanzanite pieces to show my jeweller! I’ve already asked him to source a tanzanite for my old yellow diamond ring setting but it was difficult to convey exactly what colour and intensity I wanted, so your beautiful pieces will do that perfectly!


Super!


----------



## gwendo25

endrew23 said:


> My fave combo these days - Gucci Icon ring in rose gold and Cartier Love bracelet in yellow gold.
> 
> I use resizer/snuggies around the bottom of my ring to protect it from scratches when I hold things like keys, etc.
> 
> View attachment 4928003


Beautiful, great idea!


----------



## skyqueen

So, when I bought the YG Michele watch I needed something to go with it. I've always wanted a bezel TB and thought that would be perfect. This is my Christmas present but of course I had to wear it!
6.80 ct, F/VS2. Perfect size and length for layering.


----------



## JenJBS

mewt said:


> My husband and I made rings for each other today. Very special experience!
> 
> View attachment 4928025
> 
> View attachment 4928026



Awww!  Beautiful rings! Looks like a wonderful experience. Thank you for sharing pics!


----------



## 880

mewt said:


> My husband and I made rings for each other today. Very special experience!
> 
> View attachment 4928025
> 
> View attachment 4928026


They are gorgeous! What a wonderful experience! I am so happy for you and hope you wear them in great health and happiness!


----------



## Louish

No watch today as I spent the day lazing about!

Today I wore a thin Love & DBTY (both RG). I also wore a gold plated fashion necklace from Accessorize which matched my crazy leopard dungarees perfectly!


----------



## Louish

mewt said:


> My husband and I made rings for each other today. Very special experience!
> 
> View attachment 4928025
> 
> View attachment 4928026


That’s so cool!


----------



## Louish

endrew23 said:


> My fave combo these days - Gucci Icon ring in rose gold and Cartier Love bracelet in yellow gold.
> 
> I use resizer/snuggies around the bottom of my ring to protect it from scratches when I hold things like keys, etc.
> 
> View attachment 4928003


Good idea


----------



## Louish

Onebagtoomany said:


> Roberto Coin 0.98 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold and Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds in yellow gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925177
> View attachment 4925178


Absolutely love both of these


----------



## gwendo25

skyqueen said:


> So, when I bought the YG Michele watch I needed something to go with it. I've always wanted a bezel TB and thought that would be perfect. This is my Christmas present but of course I had to wear it!
> 6.80 ct, F/VS2. Perfect size and length for layering.
> 
> View attachment 4928056


Love the tennis bracelet!


----------



## gwendo25

Simply Sunday with some Birks eye candy! 
1. Birks Snowflake collection ring
2. Birks Pebble collection diamond earrings 
3. Simple bezel set custom diamond band
Reset from plain Birks prong set band, giving it a new life and more prominent presence.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Simply Sunday with some Birks eye candy!
> 1. Birks Snowflake collection ring
> 2. Birks Pebble collection diamond earrings
> 3. Simple bezel set custom diamond band
> Reset from plain Birks prong set band, giving it a new life and more prominent presence.
> View attachment 4928808
> View attachment 4928809
> View attachment 4928811



Love the earrings


----------



## endrew23

gwendo25 said:


> Simply Sunday with some Birks eye candy!
> 1. Birks Snowflake collection ring
> 2. Birks Pebble collection diamond earrings
> 3. Simple bezel set custom diamond band
> Reset from plain Birks prong set band, giving it a new life and more prominent presence.
> View attachment 4928808
> View attachment 4928809
> View attachment 4928811


Stunning collection. Gorgeous snowflake ring


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Love the earrings


Thank you!


----------



## Louish

Just my wedding set today


----------



## fendifemale

My mom's diamond & aquamarine pendant. She passed before she could wear it. It's her birthstone.♡


----------



## whateve

gwendo25 said:


> Simply Sunday with some Birks eye candy!
> 1. Birks Snowflake collection ring
> 2. Birks Pebble collection diamond earrings
> 3. Simple bezel set custom diamond band
> Reset from plain Birks prong set band, giving it a new life and more prominent presence.
> View attachment 4928808
> View attachment 4928809
> View attachment 4928811


I love that snowflake ring. Can I see a picture of what it looks like worn?


----------



## whateve

fendifemale said:


> My mom's diamond & aquamarine pendant. She passed before she could wear it. It's her birthstone.♡


I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure she would be happy you are wearing it.


----------



## fendifemale

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure she would be happy you are wearing it.


Thank you! I believe so too.♡


----------



## gwendo25

whateve said:


> I love that snowflake ring. Can I see a picture of what it looks like worn?


Thank you. Here it is.


----------



## gwendo25

fendifemale said:


> My mom's diamond & aquamarine pendant. She passed before she could wear it. It's her birthstone.♡


Beautiful tribute to your mom to be wearing it!


----------



## A bottle of Red

fendifemale said:


> My mom's diamond & aquamarine pendant. She passed before she could wear it. It's her birthstone.♡


I'm  sorry  for  your loss!
Glad  you have a beautiful necklace  to keep a small part of her with you.


----------



## A bottle of Red

mewt said:


> My husband and I made rings for each other today. Very special experience!
> 
> View attachment 4928025
> 
> View attachment 4928026


This is so beautiful  & romantic!


----------



## whateve

gwendo25 said:


> Thank you. Here it is.
> View attachment 4929314


It's beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

fendifemale said:


> My mom's diamond & aquamarine pendant. She passed before she could wear it. It's her birthstone.♡



What a beautiful tribute to your mum - I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

New earrings! A Christmas present to me from me (with a contribution from my lovely mum) which I have been drooling over for ages, bought from my local jeweller. 1.01 ttcw in 18k white gold.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> New earrings! A Christmas present to me from me (with a contribution from my lovely mum) which I have been drooling over for ages, bought from my local jeweller. 1.01 ttcw in 18k white gold.
> 
> View attachment 4929695


Beautiful, enjoy!


----------



## endrew23

Onebagtoomany said:


> New earrings! A Christmas present to me from me (with a contribution from my lovely mum) which I have been drooling over for ages, bought from my local jeweller. 1.01 ttcw in 18k white gold.
> 
> View attachment 4929695


Very classy indeed! You will dazzle with them im sure!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Thanks Gwendo and endrew23 It has been a rotten year and these are the perfect pick me up! They are very sparkly but not so blingy that they can’t be worn with everyday outfits.


----------



## Cool Breeze

fendifemale said:


> My mom's diamond & aquamarine pendant. She passed before she could wear it. It's her birthstone.♡


Her pendant is beautiful!  Love your lavender jacket, too!


----------



## fendifemale

Onebagtoomany said:


> What a beautiful tribute to your mum - I’m so sorry for your loss.


Thank you so much.♡


----------



## fendifemale

Cool Breeze said:


> Her pendant is beautiful!  Love your lavender jacket, too!


Thank you! It's quickly becoming my fave jacket.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Yellow diamonds and Fope today! -

2.51 ttcw yellow and white diamond halo drop earrings in white gold
Fope Flex’it Solo bracelet in white gold with diamonds
Fope Flex’it Prima bracelet in yellow gold with diamonds
Fope Flex’it Eka Tiny bracelet in yellow gold with diamonds


----------



## gwendo25

Mixing it up today with WG, RG and of course diamonds to brighten my day! I also enjoy photographing my jewelry in good lighting.


----------



## Louish

Mixed metals today. I wore these alongside my RG Love & dbty


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Circle/hoop diamond drop earrings and blue sapphire and diamond halo pear ring, both in 18k white gold.


----------



## Louish

Onebagtoomany said:


> Circle/hoop diamond drop earrings and blue sapphire and diamond halo pear ring, both in 18k white gold.
> 
> View attachment 4930868
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930869


Very beautiful & striking ring


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Louish said:


> Very beautiful & striking ring



Thank you! It’s my favourite ring - another EBay find.


----------



## endrew23

Onebagtoomany said:


> Yellow diamonds and Fope today! -
> 
> 2.51 ttcw yellow and white diamond halo drop earrings in white gold
> Fope Flex’it Solo bracelet in white gold with diamonds
> Fope Flex’it Prima bracelet in yellow gold with diamonds
> Fope Flex’it Eka Tiny bracelet in yellow gold with diamonds
> 
> View attachment 4930182
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930183


Love those yellow gold bracelets. timeless and sumptuous.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

endrew23 said:


> Love those yellow gold bracelets. timeless and sumptuous.



Thank you!


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Onebagtoomany said:


> Circle/hoop diamond drop earrings and blue sapphire and diamond halo pear ring, both in 18k white gold.
> 
> View attachment 4930868
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930869


I LOVE that ring. Makes me smile and drool every time I see it!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

BeautyAddict58 said:


> I LOVE that ring. Makes me smile and drool every time I see it!



Aww thank you  I was so happy to find it, I had been looking for a blue sapphire ring for a long time and fell in love totally with this one, the pear shape and the filigree detail/diamonds on the underside. And thanks to being preowned, affordable!


----------



## J.A.N.

It's finally here Morganite half a carat of diamonds in 18k rose gold.

Nearly missed the delivery luckily I just caught the postman. 
The quality of the stone is amazing wow and I've finally worked out how to use the emojis 


View attachment 4931840


----------



## gwendo25

J.A.N. said:


> It's finally here Morganite half a carat of diamonds in 18k rose gold.
> 
> Nearly missed the delivery luckily I just caught the postman.
> The quality of the stone is amazing wow and I've finally worked out how to use the emojis
> View attachment 4931842
> View attachment 4931843
> View attachment 4931840
> View attachment 4931841


Gorgeous morganite ring, enjoy!


----------



## gwendo25

Today’s eye candy, yellow and white diamonds.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> It's finally here Morganite half a carat of diamonds in 18k rose gold.
> 
> Nearly missed the delivery luckily I just caught the postman.
> The quality of the stone is amazing wow and I've finally worked out how to use the emojis
> View attachment 4931842
> View attachment 4931843
> View attachment 4931840
> View attachment 4931841



Beautiful! It’s such a beautiful stone and a great size. You must be over the moon


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Beautiful! It’s such a beautiful stone and a great size. You must be over the moon


I am I wasn't expecting it. Its gorgeous 
A nice surprise along with my brother emigrating back from Ireland to move back to London.

I will be wearing it like this and both rings were inspired by yourself


----------



## BeautyAddict58

Onebagtoomany said:


> Aww thank you  I was so happy to find it, I had been looking for a blue sapphire ring for a long time and fell in love totally with this one, the pear shape and the filigree detail/diamonds on the underside. And thanks to being preowned, affordable!


I know what you mean! I love sapphires the most and it is so hard to find a truly beautiful and good-sized (but not huge) one that is also affordable. I also buy pre-owned jewelry, I much prefer to buying new.


----------



## WineLover

J.A.N. said:


> It's finally here Morganite half a carat of diamonds in 18k rose gold.
> 
> Nearly missed the delivery luckily I just caught the postman.
> The quality of the stone is amazing wow and I've finally worked out how to use the emojis
> View attachment 4931842
> View attachment 4931843
> View attachment 4931840
> View attachment 4931841


Absolutely stunning


----------



## J.A.N.

WineLover said:


> Absolutely stunning


Thanks


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> I am I wasn't expecting it. Its gorgeous
> A nice surprise along with my brother emigrating back from Ireland to move back to London.
> 
> I will be wearing it like this and both rings were inspired by yourself
> View attachment 4931925



Awww  That’s wonderful news about your brother, you must be so happy! My brother lives in Wales and the rest of my family abroad, I can’t wait to see them again but god knows when that will happen with the pandemic and current state of affairs in the UK


----------



## JenJBS

J.A.N. said:


> It's finally here Morganite half a carat of diamonds in 18k rose gold.
> 
> Nearly missed the delivery luckily I just caught the postman.
> The quality of the stone is amazing wow and I've finally worked out how to use the emojis
> View attachment 4931842
> View attachment 4931843
> View attachment 4931840
> View attachment 4931841



It is fabulous!


----------



## Cool Breeze

J.A.N. said:


> It's finally here Morganite half a carat of diamonds in 18k rose gold.
> 
> Nearly missed the delivery luckily I just caught the postman.
> The quality of the stone is amazing wow and I've finally worked out how to use the emojis
> View attachment 4931842
> View attachment 4931843
> View attachment 4931840
> View attachment 4931841


It’s a beautiful ring and looks great on your finger!  Congratulations!


----------



## J.A.N.

Cool Breeze said:


> It’s a beautiful ring and looks great on your finger!  Congratulations!


----------



## Canturi lover

J.A.N. said:


> It's finally here Morganite half a carat of diamonds in 18k rose gold.
> 
> Nearly missed the delivery luckily I just caught the postman.
> The quality of the stone is amazing wow and I've finally worked out how to use the emojis
> View attachment 4931842
> View attachment 4931843
> View attachment 4931840
> View attachment 4931841


That is one amazing ring. She looks beautiful on your hand


----------



## J.A.N.

Canturi lover said:


> That is one amazing ring. She looks beautiful on your hand



Thank you for your kind words 
I still can't t believe I actually own it


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## gwendo25

Jewelry for today:


----------



## Louish

J.A.N. said:


> It's finally here Morganite half a carat of diamonds in 18k rose gold.
> 
> Nearly missed the delivery luckily I just caught the postman.
> The quality of the stone is amazing wow and I've finally worked out how to use the emojis
> View attachment 4931842
> View attachment 4931843
> View attachment 4931840
> View attachment 4931841


WOW. Now look at that beauty!


----------



## Louish

Debating either a WG thin Love or small RG JUC should be added to my stack, so today I’m wearing a silver friendship bracelet from Monica Vinader


----------



## J.A.N.

Louish said:


> WOW. Now look at that beauty!


Thanks


----------



## J.A.N.

Louish said:


> Debating either a WG thin Love or small RG JUC should be added to my stack, so today I’m wearing a silver friendship bracelet from Monica Vinader
> 
> View attachment 4933134


A rose gold JUC imo.


----------



## Louish

J.A.N. said:


> A rose gold JUC imo.


My husband thinks the same! It’s just frustrating as they don’t make it in my size yet


----------



## gwendo25

Brightening my Saturday with RG sparkles:


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Tier 3 as from today so at home in jeans and just my circle/hoop diamond drop earrings and Tiffany T diamond ring in white gold for mandatory sparkle!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Tier 3 as from today so at home in jeans and just my circle/hoop diamond drop earrings and Tiffany T diamond ring in white gold for mandatory sparkle!
> 
> View attachment 4933518
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933523


We will be on lockdown from Dec 25 for 2 weeks, but I’m sure will extend to 1 month.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> We will be on lockdown from Dec 25 for 2 weeks, but I’m sure will extend to 1 month.



Are you in Canada? What’s the situation like there? I’m in the UK and our area has this apparently ultra contagious new mutant strain of COVID. I’m fully expecting at least our region if not the whole country to go into another full lockdown, maybe even before Christmas but definitely immediately afterwards. I feel so sorry for so many businesses that will likely never reopen.


----------



## JenJBS

My brass twisted cuff. Nice casual Saturday piece.


----------



## Louish

JenJBS said:


> My brass twisted cuff. Nice casual Saturday piece.
> 
> View attachment 4933795


Ooooh I love that


----------



## JenJBS

Louish said:


> Ooooh I love that



Thank you!


----------



## Louish

I cleaned my rings today so I thought I’d wear all three - my ER, wedding ring & green diamond eternity ring. Definitely not as big as some in here but still very pretty


----------



## Onebagtoomany

0.60 ttcw diamond bezel set studs and 13 carat aquamarine and diamond halo ring, both in 18k white gold.


----------



## Lover Girl

A gold bear, and a paper clip pave chain with an opal / diamond heart charm. And my new Cartier love bracelet!


----------



## Louish

Onebagtoomany said:


> Tier 3 as from today so at home in jeans and just my circle/hoop diamond drop earrings and Tiffany T diamond ring in white gold for mandatory sparkle!
> 
> View attachment 4933518
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933523



I didn’t realised you were based in the U.K. too. Tier 4 over here. It’s rubbish


----------



## Louish

Lover Girl said:


> A gold bear, and a paper clip pave chain with an opal / diamond heart charm. And my new Cartier love bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934692
> View attachment 4934693


The bracelet is absolute perfection on you


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Louish said:


> I didn’t realised you were based in the U.K. too. Tier 4 over here. It’s rubbish



Yes, I’m in the UK - or should that be Plague Island! In the South East, so Tier 4 for us too now. Agree, it sucks


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Yes, I’m in the UK - or should that be Plague Island! In the South East, so Tier 4 for us too now. Agree, it sucks


Me too so annoying


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Are you in Canada? What’s the situation like there? I’m in the UK and our area has this apparently ultra contagious new mutant strain of COVID. I’m fully expecting at least our region if not the whole country to go into another full lockdown, maybe even before Christmas but definitely immediately afterwards. I feel so sorry for so many businesses that will likely never reopen.


Yes, I’m in Canada and situation in our area is getting worse.  All restaurants (except takeout), fitness clubs are closed but all non-essential businesses are closing on Dec 25th.  We’ve just banned flights from the UK, for the time being.  This new strain is quite scary as we are not sure if the vaccine will be effective. Yes it is wreaking havoc on our economy also although we have a decent plan in place to help individuals out of work...for the time being.  Our neighbour’s in the US  are in much worse condition.


----------



## gwendo25

It is snowing here, so I will be frosting it up with these:


----------



## J.A.N.

New purchase Pandora Heart Union Jack charm should be on a bracelet but I like it as a pendant.


----------



## gwendo25

Last day of work from home before holidays begin. Love my pear and emerald cuts!  All in 18k WG and E/F colour diamonds.


----------



## nightbefore

Today wearing my mom’s 15 y/o gold bangle with tiny diamonds that I “borrowed” during my last visit (she also knows its probably not coming back )


----------



## J.A.N.

Lover Girl said:


> A gold bear, and a paper clip pave chain with an opal / diamond heart charm. And my new Cartier love bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934692
> View attachment 4934693


I love your paper clip pave chain with an opal / diamond heart charm. I hope you don't mind me asking where its from?


----------



## Lover Girl

J.A.N. said:


> I love your paper clip pave chain with an opal / diamond heart charm. I hope you don't mind me asking where its from?


The paper clip chain was a gifted to me & the heart chain is from storrow fine jewelry!


----------



## gwendo25

Last day to shop before shut down.

Happy holidays!


----------



## JenJBS

Rose gold bow earrings. Merry Christmas Eve!


----------



## Canturi lover

JenJBS said:


> Rose gold bow earrings. Merry Christmas Eve!
> 
> View attachment 4937137


I love these


----------



## JenJBS

Canturi lover said:


> I love these



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Green bows and red jingle bells. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Canturi lover

Merry Christmas everyone 
I wore my 18ct RG gemstone earrings.


----------



## Louish

Today I’m wearing my new Apple Watch (series 3 in the smallest size) & my new Cartier beauties


----------



## charmeg

ditzydi said:


> Wearing my diamond studs, Kendra Scott Marissa pave diamond necklace and my new Monica Vinader Nura diamond ring.
> 
> View attachment 4829451
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829452
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829454



Your Marisa is so dainty and beautiful! I've been debating whether or not I want to get a fine jewelry piece.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Louish said:


> Today I’m wearing my new Apple Watch (series 3 in the smallest size) & my new Cartier beauties
> View attachment 4938182
> 
> View attachment 4938183



Just beautiful!  Are the necklace and ring in yellow gold? I’d love to see a photo of the necklace on if you get the chance to take one. I have the JUC double wrap ring in yellow gold with diamonds and am hoping to add either the thin JUC diamond bracelet or a necklace at some point.


----------



## Louish

Onebagtoomany said:


> Just beautiful!  Are the necklace and ring in yellow gold? I’d love to see a photo of the necklace on if you get the chance to take one. I have the JUC double wrap ring in yellow gold with diamonds and am hoping to add either the thin JUC diamond bracelet or a necklace at some point.


Thank you! Everything is rose gold. The necklace is actually the all diamond version, I just wore it with the plain side showing today. It’s absolutely stunning in real life.



The pain side today


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Louish said:


> Thank you! Everything is rose gold. The necklace is actually the all diamond version, I just wore it with the plain side showing today. It’s absolutely stunning in real life.
> View attachment 4938239
> View attachment 4938240
> 
> The pain side today
> View attachment 4938241



Wowzers! I wonder if they do a plain one with diamonds only on the nail part, like the ring. I love the all diamonds but sadly don’t think the budget will stretch to it. Plus a plain one with diamond nail would match my double wrap ring perfectly!

I hadn’t really considered the JUC necklace until I saw your photos, but it’s absolutely gorgeous! You must be over the moon with your new additions!


----------



## Louish

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wowzers! I wonder if they do a plain one with diamonds only on the nail part, like the ring. I love the all diamonds but sadly don’t think the budget will stretch to it. Plus a plain one with diamond nail would match my double wrap ring perfectly!
> 
> I hadn’t really considered the JUC necklace until I saw your photos, but it’s absolutely gorgeous! You must be over the moon with your new additions!


They do!!


I really don’t know why the necklace isn’t as popular because it really goes with everything. Now I feel like I have 2 necklaces - plain & blingy, I feel like I have my forever daily necklace


----------



## ditzydi

charmeg said:


> Your Marisa is so dainty and beautiful! I've been debating whether or not I want to get a fine jewelry piece.


Thank you!  That is exactly why I bought it.  But we bought my mother-in-law the Lisa for Christmas a few years ago and that one started growing on me.  Then this year we gave her the Elisa and I of course couldn't resist trying it on.  You really can't go wrong with any of the necklaces in her fine jewelry line.  I definitely will not be buying her crappy costume jewelry anymore.  I'd just rather save up my money and buy the find jewelry.


----------



## gwendo25

18k WG Gucci in the house! Layering it up.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing Octavia Elizabeth Nesting Gem hammered gold hoops with emerald charms in 18k yellow gold, Cartier Panthere small watch in two tone steel and gold, Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum, Tiffany Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold and Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds in yellow gold.


----------



## ditzydi

No luxe jewelry here.  Wearing my Kendra Scott Marisa necklace and a cross necklace I bought at a Christmas Affair.  Went to James Avery to use a gift card the in-laws gave me for Christmas.  Ended up getting the beaded cuff to add to my stack.  Wearing my Pandora Entangled Beauty ring.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing 1.60 ttcw diamond studs, Brooke Gregson mandala flora pendant with diamonds and Cartier Love cuff, all in yellow gold.


----------



## gwendo25

Chilly day with cool jewels!


----------



## nightbefore

Late Christmas vibes  Ruby in center, framed with pave diamonds and setting in 18k pink gold


----------



## JenJBS

This bracelet my Aunt gave me for Christmas.


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Thanks,  for let me share this beautiful. Cartier love cuff with diamond, TAG watch with diamond is 10 year old. And diamond ring.


----------



## Louish

Teerakrainbow said:


> Thanks,  for let me share this beautiful. Cartier love cuff with diamond, TAG watch with diamond is 10 year old. And diamond ring.


Beautiful


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Louish said:


> Beautiful


Thank you


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Louish said:


> Beautiful


Thank you


----------



## gwendo25

Snowy day today and enjoying being home with my sis, trying on my 18k sparkles.


----------



## Louish

gwendo25 said:


> Snowy day today and enjoying being home with my sis, trying on my 18k sparkles.
> 
> View attachment 4941569
> View attachment 4941570
> View attachment 4941571
> View attachment 4941573


Absolutely love your bracelets


----------



## Louish

Today I’m wearing a Cartier JUC diamond necklace (with the plain side showing) & the small JUC ring both in RG. As I’m staying indoors (it’s 0 degrees here), I’m wearing my new Apple Watch with the green strap to match my green diamond eternity ring


----------



## gwendo25

Louish said:


> Absolutely love your bracelets


Thanks, I have 3 left - 2 in RG and 1 in WG (all 18k). I sold 1 and am trying to sell the others as they are a bit too small for me.


----------



## Louish

gwendo25 said:


> Thanks, I have 3 left - 2 in RG and 1 in WG (all 18k). I sold 1 and am trying to sell the others as they are a bit too small for me.


Oooh what size are they? I have so much trouble getting bangles to fit!


----------



## gwendo25

Louish said:


> Oooh what size are they? I have so much trouble getting bangles to fit!


They are more oval in shape approx 7” with .50 SI G/H diamonds in each and approx 14 grams 18k each.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Louish said:


> Oooh what size are they? I have so much trouble getting bangles to fit!



I’d be interested in knowing too! They are gorgeous. My wrist is 16cm currently, losing weight so likely to be 14.5-15cm when I reach my goal which is what it was before I had my daughter.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> I’d be interested in knowing too! They are gorgeous. My wrist is 16cm currently, losing weight so likely to be 14.5-15cm when I reach my goal which is what it was before I had my daughter.


In the first photo my sister is wearing them, and her wrist is much smaller than mine.  They fit her well.


----------



## Louish

My wrists are crazy tiny - 13.5cm. I doubt they would fit me


----------



## JenJBS

My necklace from Vitaly.


----------



## J.A.N.

HAPPY NEW YEAR 
Hoping this year will be better than the last.


----------



## A bottle of Red

JenJBS said:


> My necklace from Vitaly.
> 
> View attachment 4942577


That looks like a great match to your oilslick bag. (I think it's  yours? )


----------



## JenJBS

A bottle of Red said:


> That looks like a great match to your oilslick bag. (I think it's  yours? )



Thank you!    Yes, it's mine.


----------



## BPC

Fedex just got here with my Christmas gift.
A .30 D, VS2 hearts and arrows ideal cut diamond, set in 18kt Rose gold.
I had to put it on right away even though I'm a wreck right now.


----------



## JenJBS

Mom gave me some cash for Christmas. Used it to buy this ring. It's a mix of steel and bronze, so it should be indestructible! Plus, the unusual metal and design make it unique. It's also from an independent designer!


----------



## mrs moulds

Large hoops in 14k by Bychari and wedding ring.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Roberto Coin 0.98 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold 
Cartier Panthere two tone watch in steel and yellow gold stacked with Love cuff in yellow gold 
Tiffany 1.04 ttcw three stone diamond ring and Metro band, both in platinum 
3 carat diamond tennis bracelet in yellow gold
Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds in yellow gold


----------



## gwendo25

Mellow yellow for Saturday.


----------



## skyqueen

I wanted a pair of YG studs that were different than my diamond studs. Not sure about these...a little small for my taste. 
3.65 tcw...1.5 center F/VS1. I suppose they are good for everday wear. Thoughts?


----------



## gwendo25

skyqueen said:


> I wanted a pair of YG studs that were different than my diamond studs. Not sure about these...a little small for my taste.
> 3.65 tcw...1.5 center F/VS1. I suppose they are good for everday wear. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4944545


Love them!  Any bigger and they will hang off your ears.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> I wanted a pair of YG studs that were different than my diamond studs. Not sure about these...a little small for my taste.
> 3.65 tcw...1.5 center F/VS1. I suppose they are good for everday wear. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4944545



They are stunning! Wow!    I agree with gwendo, any bigger would be too big.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> I wanted a pair of YG studs that were different than my diamond studs. Not sure about these...a little small for my taste.
> 3.65 tcw...1.5 center F/VS1. I suppose they are good for everday wear. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4944545


Those are amazing!  I think they look perfect!  If you ever get bored of them you can send them my way


----------



## BPC

skyqueen said:


> I wanted a pair of YG studs that were different than my diamond studs. Not sure about these...a little small for my taste.
> 3.65 tcw...1.5 center F/VS1. I suppose they are good for everday wear. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4944545



They are absolutely gorgeous and HUGE! Perfect on you.


----------



## BPC

I have been home for days now..but that's not stopping me from wearing diamond pendants with my pajamas!  Why not right?!


----------



## gwendo25

BPC said:


> I have been home for days now..but that's not stopping me from wearing diamond pendants with my pajamas!  Why not right?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944860


Beautiful!


----------



## snibor

skyqueen said:


> I wanted a pair of YG studs that were different than my diamond studs. Not sure about these...a little small for my taste.
> 3.65 tcw...1.5 center F/VS1. I suppose they are good for everday wear. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4944545


I think these are perfect for everyday wear.  Beautiful.


----------



## 880

snibor said:


> I think these are perfect for everyday wear.  Beautiful.


@skyqueen, they’re gorgeous on you and fit the ear perfectly for everyday!


----------



## BPC

gwendo25 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## oreo713

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    Yes, it's mine.


Oilslick bag?   Where?  Where?   I've been looking for one....can I see yours please?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

New sale Birks diamond inside out hoops in white gold, Asprey 167 diamond and amethyst button pendant in white gold and amethyst and diamond halo ring in white gold.

The lighting is terrible here today so not the best to showcase these beauties, especially the amethyst ring!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I wanted a pair of YG studs that were different than my diamond studs. Not sure about these...a little small for my taste.
> 3.65 tcw...1.5 center F/VS1. I suppose they are good for everday wear. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4944545


I LOVE them SKY!!!!  OMG!!!


----------



## JenJBS

oreo713 said:


> Oilslick bag?   Where?  Where?   I've been looking for one....can I see yours please?



It's a Givenchy Antigona.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> New sale Birks diamond inside out hoops in white gold, Asprey 167 diamond and amethyst button pendant in white gold and amethyst and diamond halo ring in white gold.
> 
> The lighting is terrible here today so not the best to showcase these beauties, especially the amethyst ring!
> 
> View attachment 4945603
> View attachment 4945604
> View attachment 4945605


Love the Birks hoops!


----------



## gwendo25

Birks Starry Night earrings, Birks 18k diamond ring, Birks 18k square necklace and custom DBTY necklace.  All in WG.


----------



## caffeine11

BPC said:


> I have been home for days now..but that's not stopping me from wearing diamond pendants with my pajamas!  Why not right?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944860


Love them! could you please tell me where are they from?


----------



## BPC

caffeine11 said:


> Love them! could you please tell me where are they from?


Thank you.
They were all made by Brian Gavin Diamonds. The RG is in a bezel, the platinum ones are in a 3 prong martini settings.


----------



## gwendo25

BPC said:


> Thank you.
> They were all made by Brian Gavin Diamonds. The RG is in a bezel, the platinum ones are in a 3 prong martini settings.
> View attachment 4945934


Gorgeous!


----------



## BPC

gwendo25 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## oreo713

JenJBS said:


> It's a Givenchy Antigona.
> 
> View attachment 4945643
> View attachment 4945645


Absolutely stunning!   Thank you for sharing!


----------



## JenJBS

oreo713 said:


> Absolutely stunning!   Thank you for sharing!



You're very welcome.


----------



## Lover Girl

Wearing some new custom goodies today.
A diamond bezel pendant, my beloved pave diamond white opal heart on a paper clip chain.
Two of my “love” bracelets (one is significantly cheaper )
And three diamond earring stacks all set in 18k.
Oh and of course my engagement ring...this is like 2nd skin so I sometimes forget I’m wearing it .


----------



## the1kayladawn

Onebagtoomany said:


> My fancy yellow diamond earrings are here! A week earlier than expected!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914096
> View attachment 4914103



Oh. My. Gosh. I need these.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

the1kayladawn said:


> Oh. My. Gosh. I need these.



Thank you! I absolutely love them!


----------



## the1kayladawn

Onebagtoomany said:


> 3 carat diamond tennis bracelet in 18k yellow gold, Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold, Cartier JUC ring in yellow gold and .60 carat diamond chain/hoop drop earrings in 18k yellow gold.



I have been deciding what carat of tennis bracelet would be great for wedding bling, but also transition well into an everyday piece... I think this post has answered this for me... 3 carat! Beautiful presence.

Also I realized as I'm creeping this thread I keep liking all your stuff! Ahaha. I didn't realize it was the same owner as the yellow diamond earrings!  You have great taste.


----------



## AnnZ

Lover Girl said:


> Wearing some new custom goodies today.
> A diamond bezel pendant, my beloved pave diamond white opal heart on a paper clip chain.
> Two of my “love” bracelets (one is significantly cheaper )
> And three diamond earring stacks all set in 18k.
> Oh and of course my engagement ring...this is like 2nd skin so I sometimes forget I’m wearing it .
> View attachment 4947017
> View attachment 4947018
> View attachment 4947019
> View attachment 4947020


Wow


----------



## JOJA

BPC said:


> Thank you.
> They were all made by Brian Gavin Diamonds. The RG is in a bezel, the platinum ones are in a 3 prong martini settings.
> View attachment 4945934


LOVE these (and BGD)!  If you don't mind me asking, what sizes are the ones in the martini setting?  I go back and forth with getting a BGD pendant in this exact setting (well I go between this one and the moveable one but lean towards this one).  Thanks so much for any info!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

the1kayladawn said:


> I have been deciding what carat of tennis bracelet would be great for wedding bling, but also transition well into an everyday piece... I think this post has answered this for me... 3 carat! Beautiful presence.
> 
> Also I realized as I'm creeping this thread I keep liking all your stuff! Ahaha. I didn't realize it was the same owner as the yellow diamond earrings!  You have great taste.



Awww thank you  Are you the one getting married or a guest? I think a tennis bracelet would be perfect for either! Sadly I didn’t get mine until a long time after getting married (10 years this July!) but a delicate tennis bracelet would look gorgeous with any wedding dress  Mine is very modest compared with some of the dazzlers on here but I’m very happy with it, I think the key is to not only find a size that suits your lifestyle but also try to get the best quality that you can afford.


----------



## the1kayladawn

I'm gonna play, and submit today's jewels (which are really my everyday jewels... The only one that I don't wear EVERY day is the key). I am always looking for pieces that are "everyday", while still looking lovely.

Pictured:
Earrings - Tiffany Paloma Picasso Kisses (would love to add diamond studs to my collection someday, but I do love these)
Necklace - 0.5 ct ex/ex/ex in platinum from James Allen (surprise gift from July for completing some additional education from then boyfriend, now fiance)
Ring - _MY DREAM RING_ from Brian Gavin which I received Dec 25
Bracelet - The cheapest 925 "evil eye" bracelet that I bought to see if I would like the look of dainty bracelet's on my wrist (Ali Express haha... but I actually love it).
Long Necklace - Vintage Tiffany Key... I always wanted a key, and purchased this one pre-loved earlier this year just because.

I have creeped this thread all day. I love looking at all your jewels.





Oh and I almost forgot this little rose gold right hand ring that my great uncle, who was more like a second dad, gifted me about 10 years ago. Almost forgot because it's on the hand I take photos with! haha.


----------



## the1kayladawn

Onebagtoomany said:


> Awww thank you  Are you the one getting married or a guest? I think a tennis bracelet would be perfect for either! Sadly I didn’t get mine until a long time after getting married (10 years this July!) but a delicate tennis bracelet would look gorgeous with any wedding dress  Mine is very modest compared with some of the dazzlers on here but I’m very happy with it, I think the key is to not only find a size that suits your lifestyle but also try to get the best quality that you can afford.



Dreaming of my own bridal jewelry, as we just got engaged on Christmas Day... Congratulations on 10 yeas of marriage!!!! How lovely! 3 ct where I'm from I don't think would be modest.... And also suits my tastes of sparkly goodness. So I think it would look lovely and impressive. I would definitely be looking for something very well cut! Thank you for the inspiration. We won't even start to plan wedding until after COVID is REALLY over, so I'm sure I have lots of time to dream / look... and most importantly... Save $$$$ ahahah


----------



## the1kayladawn

Lover Girl said:


> Wearing some new custom goodies today.
> A diamond bezel pendant, my beloved pave diamond white opal heart on a paper clip chain.
> Two of my “love” bracelets (one is significantly cheaper )
> And three diamond earring stacks all set in 18k.
> Oh and of course my engagement ring...this is like 2nd skin so I sometimes forget I’m wearing it .



Wow to all! Gorgeous!


----------



## BPC

JOJA said:


> LOVE these (and BGD)!  If you don't mind me asking, what sizes are the ones in the martini setting?  I go back and forth with getting a BGD pendant in this exact setting (well I go between this one and the moveable one but lean towards this one).  Thanks so much for any info!



Thank you. 
From the top:
1.04 ct
  .53ct
  .30ct (bezeled it looks almost like the .53ct)
  .24ct.

I wanna get one more - about .75ct in another RG bezel and I'll finally be done.


----------



## JOJA

BPC said:


> Thank you.
> From the top:
> 1.04 ct
> .53ct
> .30ct (bezeled it looks almost like the .53ct)
> .24ct.
> 
> I wanna get one more - about .75ct in another RG bezel and I'll finally be done.


Thank you so much ~ love them all!!!  I’ve been looking at .55 -.75 stones in the 18k yellow gold 3 prong setting.  Maybe next time they have a sale or promotion I’ll finally get it.


----------



## shaezie

I've worn these necklaces during my first YouTube vlog. A small garnet pendant, my initial, and my red diamond pendant necklaces.


----------



## LilMissCutie

Changed the ring stack today


----------



## JenJBS

the1kayladawn said:


> Dreaming of my own bridal jewelry, as we just got engaged on Christmas Day... Congratulations on 10 yeas of marriage!!!! How lovely! 3 ct where I'm from I don't think would be modest.... And also suits my tastes of sparkly goodness. So I think it would look lovely and impressive. I would definitely be looking for something very well cut! Thank you for the inspiration. We won't even start to plan wedding until after COVID is REALLY over, so I'm sure I have lots of time to dream / look... and most importantly... Save $$$$ ahahah



Congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## J.A.N.

Two new purchases for me


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Tiffany 9mm pearl studs in white gold and Soleste diamond band in rose gold today.


----------



## JenJBS

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 4948640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two new purchases for me



They're beautiful!


----------



## gwendo25

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 4948640
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two new purchases for me


Love the Gucci necklace!


----------



## gwendo25

Mellow Yellow today!


----------



## BPC

Onebagtoomany said:


> Tiffany 9mm pearl studs in white gold and Soleste diamond band in rose gold today.
> 
> View attachment 4948673
> 
> 
> View attachment 4948674


Love the RG band. Love it!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

BPC said:


> Love the RG band. Love it!



Thank you! This was a REALLY bad photo as well, it’s about a thousand times sparklier in real life! The light has been dreadful here in the last few days.


----------



## JenJBS

My Opes Robur bracelet.


----------



## J.A.N.

Beautiful Bvlgari ring for a very good cause and one of my fav charities Save The Children.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Have this beauty on its way to me from the same seller I bought a few other Tiffany pieces from, in beautiful preowned condition - Tiffany fancy intense yellow diamond double halo necklace in platinum. As the yellow diamond is ‘fancy intense’ in colour I’m hoping it doesn’t clash too much with the fancy yellow diamond drop earrings I already have in the same style (which look more like fancy intense anyway), but I guess I don’t have to wear them at the same time.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Onebagtoomany said:


> Have this beauty on its way to me from the same seller I bought a few other Tiffany pieces from, in beautiful preowned condition - Tiffany fancy intense yellow diamond double halo necklace in platinum. As the yellow diamond is ‘fancy intense’ in colour I’m hoping it doesn’t clash too much with the fancy yellow diamond drop earrings I already have in the same style (which look more like fancy intense anyway), but I guess I don’t have to wear them at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 4949769
> View attachment 4949770



Wow! This looks so beautiful! I wish TPF had an emoji that combines "love" and "wow".


----------



## J.A.N.

Changed my rings around designer one side and non designer the other side


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Have this beauty on its way to me from the same seller I bought a few other Tiffany pieces from, in beautiful preowned condition - Tiffany fancy intense yellow diamond double halo necklace in platinum. As the yellow diamond is ‘fancy intense’ in colour I’m hoping it doesn’t clash too much with the fancy yellow diamond drop earrings I already have in the same style (which look more like fancy intense anyway), but I guess I don’t have to wear them at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 4949769
> View attachment 4949770


WOW just beautiful


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Wow! This looks so beautiful! I wish TPF had an emoji that combines "love" and "wow".



Thank you so much! I just heard from the seller and it should hopefully be with me tomorrow if there are no postage delays. The carat weight including white diamonds is 0.45 but I think it looks a lot bigger than that with the double halo. The chain is 16 inches so I’ll need to get it lengthened but it was such a good price, less than half of RRP despite being in such good condition!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> WOW just beautiful



Thank you! Last purchase for a while now until I sell some things I need to move on!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 4949841
> View attachment 4949842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed my rings around designer one side and non designer the other side



Gorgeous - you have such a lovely and varied ring collection!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Gorgeous - you have such a lovely and varied ring collection!



Aww thanks xxx  
Thats me a little bit of everying.


----------



## JenJBS

My Amare ring from Lace arrived. Doesn't go with what I'm wearing today, but had to try it on. Love it!      Now I want it in platinum, for when I'm more dressed up, as this is really casual.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Have this beauty on its way to me from the same seller I bought a few other Tiffany pieces from, in beautiful preowned condition - Tiffany fancy intense yellow diamond double halo necklace in platinum. As the yellow diamond is ‘fancy intense’ in colour I’m hoping it doesn’t clash too much with the fancy yellow diamond drop earrings I already have in the same style (which look more like fancy intense anyway), but I guess I don’t have to wear them at the same time.
> Beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 4949769
> View attachment 4949770


----------



## Onebagtoomany

DBTY all round today - unbranded 0.60 ttcw diamond bezel set studs in 18k white gold, Tiffany DBTY 0.27ct necklace in platinum and Tiffany DBTY 0.41 ttcw five stone bracelet in platinum.


----------



## gwendo25

Friday’s highlight with some of my favourite RG pieces.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My yellow diamond necklace is here! So happy with it and as I suspected my earrings are virtually a perfect match (although I don’t think I will wear them together) - the intense yellow of the Tiffany stone looks pretty much identical to the fancy yellow of my other earrings. 

I just need to get the necklace extended now but don’t want to part with it!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Onebagtoomany said:


> My yellow diamond necklace is here! So happy with it and as I suspected my earrings are virtually a perfect match (although I don’t think I will wear them together) - the intense yellow of the Tiffany stone looks pretty much identical to the fancy yellow of my other earrings.
> 
> I just need to get the necklace extended now but don’t want to part with it!
> 
> View attachment 4950886



Wow!!!  It looks so beautiful and does match your earrings!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> My yellow diamond necklace is here! So happy with it and as I suspected my earrings are virtually a perfect match (although I don’t think I will wear them together) - the intense yellow of the Tiffany stone looks pretty much identical to the fancy yellow of my other earrings.
> 
> I just need to get the necklace extended now but don’t want to part with it!
> 
> View attachment 4950886


Lovely set, enjoy!!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> My yellow diamond necklace is here! So happy with it and as I suspected my earrings are virtually a perfect match (although I don’t think I will wear them together) - the intense yellow of the Tiffany stone looks pretty much identical to the fancy yellow of my other earrings.
> 
> I just need to get the necklace extended now but don’t want to part with it!
> 
> View attachment 4950886


Wow ab awesome


----------



## gwendo25

J.A.N. said:


> Wow ab awesome


May I suggest getting a necklace extender, that you can wear on different chains.  I have a few of those and I find them quite practical.


Onebagtoomany said:


> Have this beauty on its way to me from the same seller I bought a few other Tiffany pieces from, in beautiful preowned condition - Tiffany fancy intense yellow diamond double halo necklace in platinum. As the yellow diamond is ‘fancy intense’ in colour I’m hoping it doesn’t clash too much with the fancy yellow diamond drop earrings I already have in the same style (which look more like fancy intense anyway), but I guess I don’t have to wear them at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 4949769
> View attachment 4949770


May I suggest buying a necklace extender, that you can wear on different chains.  I have a few of those and I find them quite practical (and you don't have to part with your necklace).  If you add chain to your current necklace, make sure they add chain to both sides as the necklace will tend to go to one side.


----------



## JenJBS

Onebagtoomany said:


> My yellow diamond necklace is here! So happy with it and as I suspected my earrings are virtually a perfect match (although I don’t think I will wear them together) - the intense yellow of the Tiffany stone looks pretty much identical to the fancy yellow of my other earrings.
> 
> I just need to get the necklace extended now but don’t want to part with it!
> 
> View attachment 4950886



Beautiful!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> May I suggest getting a necklace extender, that you can wear on different chains.  I have a few of those and I find them quite practical.
> 
> May I suggest buying a necklace extender, that you can wear on different chains.  I have a few of those and I find them quite practical (and you don't have to part with your necklace).  If you add chain to your current necklace, make sure they add chain to both sides as the necklace will tend to go to one side.



Thanks for the tip! I’m definitely going to look into this for some other necklaces but will have this one extended at Tiffany as I need it to be 18 inches. They extended my platinum DBTY necklace and did a really good job (with the same applying in terms of adding chain to both sides). I’m hoping they will also be able to add a jump ring so I can also wear it at 17 inches.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Wow ab awesome



Thanks


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks for the tip! I’m definitely going to look into this for some other necklaces but will have this one extended at Tiffany as I need it to be 18 inches. They extended my platinum DBTY necklace and did a really good job (with the same applying in terms of adding chain to both sides). I’m hoping they will also be able to add a jump ring so I can also wear it at 17 inches.


Yes, great idea with jump ring.


----------



## skyqueen

Onebagtoomany said:


> My yellow diamond necklace is here! So happy with it and as I suspected my earrings are virtually a perfect match (although I don’t think I will wear them together) - the intense yellow of the Tiffany stone looks pretty much identical to the fancy yellow of my other earrings.
> 
> I just need to get the necklace extended now but don’t want to part with it!
> 
> View attachment 4950886


Gorgeous...perfect match! Now we need a modelling pic!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous...perfect match! Now we need a modelling pic!



Thanks skyqueen! I’ll see if I can take one later, although the currently 16 inch necklace will be like a choker on my less than slim neck!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks for the tip! I’m definitely going to look into this for some other necklaces but will have this one extended at Tiffany as I need it to be 18 inches. They extended my platinum DBTY necklace and did a really good job (with the same applying in terms of adding chain to both sides). I’m hoping they will also be able to add a jump ring so I can also wear it at 17 inches.



Tiffany can definitely add a jump ring. I had them do this to one of my necklaces. It came out great!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Tiffany can definitely add a jump ring. I had them do this to one of my necklaces. It came out great!



Good to know, thank you! I really wish I had done this with my DBTY as I had it extended to 18 inches from 16, but a jump ring at 17 would have been really handy for layering!


----------



## gwendo25

Had my jeweller add a diamond to the center of my Gucci pendant.  Adds a little sparkle to it.....along with some other 18k goodies.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Onebagtoomany said:


> Good to know, thank you! I really wish I had done this with my DBTY as I had it extended to 18 inches from 16, but a jump ring at 17 would have been really handy for layering!



You can always send it in again and have them add the jump ring.


----------



## JenJBS

My Giles and Brother brass twist cuff for a casual, relaxing Saturday.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Yellow diamonds today, minus my new necklace as it is too short to wear as it is currently.


----------



## gwendo25

Monday’s assortment of finery.


----------



## skyqueen

gwendo25 said:


> Monday’s assortment of finery.
> 
> View attachment 4953928
> View attachment 4953929
> View attachment 4953930
> View attachment 4953932
> View attachment 4953939


I've always meant to ask you...who makes your bangle bracelets? I love bangles!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Roberto Coin 0.98 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold 
Cartier Panthere small watch in two tone steel and gold
Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum with Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold 
Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold
Fope Flex’it Solo and Eka Tiny bracelets with diamonds in yellow gold
Fope Solo diamond ring in yellow gold


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cleaning today so just wearing Gucci diamond drop earrings in white gold.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Cleaning today so just wearing Gucci diamond drop earrings in white gold.
> 
> View attachment 4954918


Love these


----------



## gwendo25

skyqueen said:


> I've always meant to ask you...who makes your bangle bracelets? I love bangles!


The RG diamond bangle is from Roberto Coin (5.5 tcw). It matches in size perfectly with my Birks 18k assorted colour bangles.  I wear them just about every day.  If ever I want to dress it up, I would wear the diamond bangle alone.


----------



## gwendo25

In the mood for assorted shapes and colours today.


----------



## Deleted 698298

J.A.N. said:


> Love these


Hello


J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 4949841
> View attachment 4949842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed my rings around designer one side and non designer the other side


Hi Jan
I saw you’re selling all these pretty rings on VC and was wondering how is it going, do you get a lot of interest from Europe as before Brexit? I find that European buyers are not interested at all now that they have to pay VAT on top of sale price 
I'm trying to sell a couple of things too but  no interest aside from UK buyers. It’s really upsetting :/


----------



## J.A.N.

Consumer2much said:


> Hello
> 
> Hi Jan
> I saw you’re selling all these pretty rings on VC and was wondering how is it going, do you get a lot of interest from Europe as before Brexit? I find that European buyers are not interested at all now that they have to pay VAT on top of sale price
> I'm trying to sell a couple of things too but  no interest aside from UK buyers. It’s really upsetting :/



Hi there
Yes I am seller as well as a buyer I had lots of interest pre brexit but not so much now from anyone anywhere. Some of my cheaper bargains have gone. Which is good. V.C is better than ebay imo.
It is a little bit of a worry.


----------



## Deleted 698298

J.A.N. said:


> Hi there
> Yes I am seller as well as a buyer I had lots of interest pre brevit but not so much now from anyone anywhere. Some of my cheaper bargains have gone. Which is good. V.C is better than ebay imo.
> It is a little bit of a worry.


Don't want to hijack this thread But yes, I also have little to no interest and as per me buying from EU I used to do it all year round and now will probably stop  VC should have a better policy re post Brexit transactions, not to detract the value of UK sellers/buyers. Anyway, thanks for replying!


----------



## J.A.N.

Consumer2much said:


> Don't want to hijack this thread But yes, I also have little to no interest and as per me buying from EU I used to do it all year round and now will probably stop  VC should have a better policy re post Brexit transactions, not to detract the value of UK sellers/buyers. Anyway, thanks for replying!



No worries 
Selling is my favourite hobby.
I'm not buying as much also. 
Or trying not too.
I def agree.
Good luck with your items.


----------



## endrew23

Felt really grey today so decided to pair my diamond half eternity with my love to brighten up my day a bit


----------



## mrs moulds

Onebagtoomany said:


> Roberto Coin 0.98 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold
> Cartier Panthere two tone watch in steel and yellow gold stacked with Love cuff in yellow gold
> Tiffany 1.04 ttcw three stone diamond ring and Metro band, both in platinum
> 3 carat diamond tennis bracelet in yellow gold
> Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds in yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 4944343
> View attachment 4944344
> View attachment 4944345


Were tennis bracelet twins! With the exception mine is set in white gold.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Taking inspiration from gwendo today and wearing my pears together - 1.04 ttcw diamond pear drop earrings and 1.19 ttcw blue sapphire and diamond pear halo ring, both in 18k white gold.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Taking inspiration from gwendo today and wearing my pears together - 1.04 ttcw diamond pear drop earrings and 1.19 ttcw blue sapphire and diamond pear halo ring, both in 18k white gold.
> 
> View attachment 4955911
> View attachment 4955915


Love both pieces!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Love both pieces!



Thank you! I’m hoping to acquire a necklace from my local jeweller which goes really well with the earrings - watch this space!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you! I’m hoping to acquire a necklace from my local jeweller which goes really well with the earrings - watch this space!


Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Yellow diamonds today - 2.51 ttcw fancy yellow diamond halo earrings and 1.54 ttcw fancy yellow diamond halo ring, both in 18k white gold. 

My Tiffany yellow diamond necklace went to Tiffany on Tuesday for lengthening, so hoping I get it back soon!


----------



## JenJBS

Amethyst and blue topaz ring from a local jeweler. Flower basket weave necklace from Vitaly.


----------



## J.A.N.

JenJBS said:


> Amethyst and blue topaz ring from a local jeweler. Flower basket weave necklace from Vitaly.
> 
> View attachment 4957545
> View attachment 4957546


I love that ring so unique


----------



## JenJBS

J.A.N. said:


> I love that ring so unique



Thank you!    I love local and independent jewelers for the chance at unique (local) and rare (independent) items. And they need my support a lot more than VCA, Cartier, or Tiffany do...


----------



## J.A.N.

JenJBS said:


> Thank you!    I love local and independent jewelers for the chance at unique (local) and rare (independent) items. And they need my support a lot more than VCA, Cartier, or Tiffany do...


My pleasure and well said  Very good point
It's such a testing time and yes small businesses, independent sellers etc etc of all kinds need all the help they can get.


----------



## J.A.N.

Always loved coloured diamonds so have bought two new purchases from Gemporia.



1/4ct Blue diamond ring 9k
1/4ct Red diamond ring 9k
Both matching 
Will stack with my white diamond amd yellow diamond rings  always wanted to do this for no apparent reason.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Forgot to pop in earlier this week..! Moonstone + hamsa pendants I purchased on Etsy. Plus a beaded agate bracelet I made. Kinda blurry; sorry!


----------



## gwendo25

Saturday’s a great day for Rose Gold and diamonds.


----------



## JenJBS

Couldn't resist wearing my Amare ring by Lace.


----------



## JOJA

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Forgot to pop in earlier this week..! Moonstone + hamsa pendants I purchased on Etsy. Plus a beaded agate bracelet I made. Kinda blurry; sorry!
> 
> View attachment 4959188


I LOVE the hamsa pendant!  Do you mind sharing the Etsy seller?  It’s so perfect!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

JOJA said:


> I LOVE the hamsa pendant!  Do you mind sharing the Etsy seller?  It’s so perfect!



Thank you! The seller is “SkinnyBling.” Here’s the link to the listing:








						14k Gold Hamsa Hand of God Necklace 17mm Size - Etsy
					

This Charm Necklaces item by SkinnyBling has 89 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Plainview, NY. Listed on Aug 24, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## JOJA

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Thank you! The seller is “SkinnyBling.” Here’s the link to the listing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14k Gold Hamsa Hand of God Necklace 17mm Size - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Charm Necklaces item by SkinnyBling has 89 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Plainview, NY. Listed on Aug 24, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


Thank you so much!!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

JOJA said:


> Thank you so much!!



No problem!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Newest EBay acquisition - natural Opal drop earrings in 18k yellow gold, with 4.97 ttcw Opal and 0.41 ttcw diamonds. The colours look so beautiful  

Hoping to get them on Wednesday so will post my own photos then!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Newest EBay acquisition - natural Opal drop earrings in 18k yellow gold, with 4.97 ttcw Opal and 0.41 ttcw diamonds. The colours look so beautiful
> 
> Hoping to get them on Wednesday so will post my own photos then!
> 
> View attachment 4961709
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961710
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961711
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961712


Beautiful!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you! Can’t wait! Thinking that they will look especially lovely in the summer


----------



## JenJBS

Onebagtoomany said:


> Newest EBay acquisition - natural Opal drop earrings in 18k yellow gold, with 4.97 ttcw Opal and 0.41 ttcw diamonds. The colours look so beautiful
> 
> Hoping to get them on Wednesday so will post my own photos then!
> 
> View attachment 4961709
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961710
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961711
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961712



They're lovely!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

JenJBS said:


> They're lovely!



Thanks, am so excited to get them!


----------



## JenJBS

Staying home today, but wearing this bracelet anyway.


----------



## J.A.N.

��

QUOTE="Onebagtoomany, post: 34285788, member: 346452"]
Newest EBay acquisition - natural Opal drop earrings in 18k yellow gold, with 4.97 ttcw Opal and 0.41 ttcw diamonds. The colours look so beautiful 

Hoping to get them on Wednesday so will post my own photos then!

View attachment 4961709


View attachment 4961710


View attachment 4961711


View attachment 4961712

[/QUOTE]
Opal is my birthstone and I ab love those multicolours coming through Hoping to own a black opal in the future.
These are going to look gorgeous on you.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> ��
> 
> QUOTE="Onebagtoomany, post: 34285788, member: 346452"]
> Newest EBay acquisition - natural Opal drop earrings in 18k yellow gold, with 4.97 ttcw Opal and 0.41 ttcw diamonds. The colours look so beautiful
> 
> Hoping to get them on Wednesday so will post my own photos then!
> 
> View attachment 4961709
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961710
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961711
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961712
> 
>  




Opal is my birthstone and I ab love those multicolours coming through Hoping to own a black opal in the future.
These are going to look gorgeous on you.
[/QUOTE]

The seller I bought from has some beautiful Opal jewellery, including black Opal pieces! I was drooling over one of her rings but can’t buy anything else now. One way ticket to Ban Island!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you! Can’t wait! Thinking that they will look especially lovely in the summer


Yes, exactly.  That’s one gem that I don’t have and it’s my birth stone.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Kiki McDonough diamond tapered hoops with morganite cushion drops in yellow gold, Cartier Trinity ring and 3 carat diamond tennis bracelet in yellow gold.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Opal is my birthstone and I ab love those multicolours coming through Hoping to own a black opal in the future.
> These are going to look gorgeous on you.



The seller I bought from has some beautiful Opal jewellery, including black Opal pieces! I was drooling over one of her rings but can’t buy anything else now. One way ticket to Ban Island!
[/QUOTE]
Me too is it possible to have peek at the black opal pieces


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> The seller I bought from has some beautiful Opal jewellery, including black Opal pieces! I was drooling over one of her rings but can’t buy anything else now. One way ticket to Ban Island!


Me too is it possible to have peek at the black opal pieces 
[/QUOTE]

Hopefully this is allowed - I have no affiliation whatsoever with the seller - here is the black Opal ring I was looking at:









						Fine Black Opal Ring 750 (18ct) Yellow Gold - Size M (US 6.25) - 4.4 grams  | eBay
					

A stunning handcrafted ring  in 18ct yellow gold. HALLMARK Full hallmark for 18ct gold. The Natural Opal triplet stone has a myriad of stunning colours. Blues, pinks, yellows and greens are all visible as the light moves over the Opal.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




If you look at the seller’s other items there are lots more Opal pieces 

Enjoy!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Me too is it possible to have peek at the black opal pieces



Hopefully this is allowed - I have no affiliation whatsoever with the seller - here is the black Opal ring I was looking at:









						Fine Black Opal Ring 750 (18ct) Yellow Gold - Size M (US 6.25) - 4.4 grams  | eBay
					

A stunning handcrafted ring  in 18ct yellow gold. HALLMARK Full hallmark for 18ct gold. The Natural Opal triplet stone has a myriad of stunning colours. Blues, pinks, yellows and greens are all visible as the light moves over the Opal.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




If you look at the seller’s other items there are lots more Opal pieces 

Enjoy!
[/QUOTE]
Fab   
Thanks will take a peek. 
Always wanted a black opal but must refrain spent way too much this month.


----------



## J.A.N.

My coloured diamond rings are here. Little pop of colour.


----------



## gwendo25

Yellow gold in the mix today.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Vintage charms in mixed metals today: a little carnelian/sterling scarab and a gold-capped claw.


----------



## mrs moulds

Wearing small dolphin style hoops in 14k from the 80’s, a name plate in 14k gold, a gift from my daughter, laughing Buddha in jade, and, my wedding ring.


----------



## JenJBS

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Vintage charms in mixed metals today: a little carnelian/sterling scarab and a gold-capped claw.
> 
> View attachment 4963026



I love how unique each of your jewelry pieces is! This is necklace is excellent!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

JenJBS said:


> I love how unique each of your jewelry pieces is! This is necklace is excellent!



Thanks so much! My eBay and Etsy addictions have yielded some great finds!


----------



## J.A.N.

Gucci britt necklace is finally here 
delayed at Birmingham.


----------



## etudes




----------



## Onebagtoomany

My Opal earrings are here  4.97 ttcw Opal and 0.41 ttcw diamonds, set in 18k yellow gold.

Also wearing Cartier Love cuff, Fope Flex’it Solo bracelet with diamonds and Fope Flex’it Eka Tiny bracelet with diamonds, all in yellow gold.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> My Opal earrings are here  4.97 ttcw Opal and 0.41 ttcw diamonds, set in 18k yellow gold.
> 
> Also wearing Cartier Love cuff, Fope Flex’it Solo bracelet with diamonds and Fope Eka Tiny bracelet with diamonds, all in yellow gold.
> 
> View attachment 4964550
> View attachment 4964551
> View attachment 4964552


I really love these in your ears they look ab stunning and really suit u.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> I really love these in your ears they look ab stunning and really suit u.



Thanks  I really love them, hope this isn’t the beginning of a new obsession with opals!


----------



## gwendo25

Going mostly yellow today.


----------



## JenJBS

Wearing my steel and bronze Amare ring by Lace again today.  My gold one arrives in the next few days!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Fancy yellow diamonds today together with my 7 stone diamond ring in 18k white gold, fancied a change from my Tiffany rings/original wedding rings.


----------



## gwendo25

Inspired by @Onebagtoomany to wear some of my 18k Birks Salon yellow and white diamond cluster favourites.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Inspired by @Onebagtoomany to wear some of my 18k Birks Salon yellow and white diamond cluster favourites.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965762
> View attachment 4965763
> View attachment 4965769
> View attachment 4965772



Beautiful! Looking at that yummy yellow diamond pendant is making me even more impatient to get mine back from repairs!


----------



## chaerimk

Stacking it up today with Tiffany T, handmade bead bracelet and John Hardy.


----------



## JenJBS

I want to thank the kind people on this Thread. I deeply appreciate the supportiveness, and complete lack of judgement. I see daily posts of exceptional gold and diamond fine jewelry – pieces from Cartier, VCA, etc. But I’ve never felt bad, or judged, when I post my daily and casual costume jewelry. (My money generally goes to bags more than jewelry…  ) And I really enjoy having a place to share my few fine jewelry pieces with others who appreciate them, instead of judging me for spending money on something so ‘frivolous’ (others' word for it, not mine) as fine jewelry. It’s so wonderful, and remarkable, to have a group that is welcoming of all levels, and brands, of jewelry; that focuses on the design and beauty, rather than the price tag. So, thank you! HUGS!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

JenJBS said:


> I want to thank the kind people on this Thread. I deeply appreciate the supportiveness, and complete lack of judgement. I see daily posts of exceptional gold and diamond fine jewelry – pieces from Cartier, VCA, etc. But I’ve never felt bad, or judged, when I post my daily and casual costume jewelry. (My money generally goes to bags more than jewelry…  ) And I really enjoy having a place to share my few fine jewelry pieces with others who appreciate them, instead of judging me for spending money on something so ‘frivolous’ (others' word for it, not mine) as fine jewelry. It’s so wonderful, and remarkable, to have a group that is welcoming of all levels, and brands, of jewelry; that focuses on the design and beauty, rather than the price tag. So, thank you! HUGS!



Awww hugs right back at you  You have some beautiful pieces and I too appreciate the diversity on this thread, I love looking at everyone’s sparkles! I know no one other than my best friend (who sadly lives far away from me now) who has my passion for jewellery in real life and often worry about being judged in some way, whether for spending too much on ‘frivolous’ items or, conversely, buying preowned from places like EBay and pawn shops, which I know some people look down on. It’s so nice to chat to people on here who love jewellery as much as I do and enjoy hunting for treasures of all kinds and at all price points!


----------



## Bluepup18

Christmas present from hubby been wearing daily since receiving. Also my Diamond studs and wedding rings and Rolex .


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Played around with layered necklaces for a bit the other day...


----------



## Canturi lover

JenJBS said:


> I want to thank the kind people on this Thread. I deeply appreciate the supportiveness, and complete lack of judgement. I see daily posts of exceptional gold and diamond fine jewelry – pieces from Cartier, VCA, etc. But I’ve never felt bad, or judged, when I post my daily and casual costume jewelry. (My money generally goes to bags more than jewelry…  ) And I really enjoy having a place to share my few fine jewelry pieces with others who appreciate them, instead of judging me for spending money on something so ‘frivolous’ (others' word for it, not mine) as fine jewelry. It’s so wonderful, and remarkable, to have a group that is welcoming of all levels, and brands, of jewelry; that focuses on the design and beauty, rather than the price tag. So, thank you! HUGS!


Big hugs back. I rarely post on here because I don’t really change my jewels, so it would get pretty boring haha. But, this is the first thread I look at because you all make an effort (which I totally appreciate) to give me my much needed eye candy fix


----------



## JenJBS

Canturi lover said:


> Big hugs back. I rarely post on here because I don’t really change my jewels, so it would get pretty boring haha. But, this is the first thread I look at because you all make an effort (which I totally appreciate) to give me my much needed eye candy fix



Would love to see you post more often! Never get tired of seeing beautiful jewelry.  We can always use more eye candy.


----------



## A bottle of Red

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Played around with layered necklaces for a bit the other day...
> 
> View attachment 4966435


Love the layered look! Did they tangle?


----------



## whateve

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Played around with layered necklaces for a bit the other day...
> 
> View attachment 4966435


I love everything about this.


----------



## gwendo25

JenJBS said:


> I want to thank the kind people on this Thread. I deeply appreciate the supportiveness, and complete lack of judgement. I see daily posts of exceptional gold and diamond fine jewelry – pieces from Cartier, VCA, etc. But I’ve never felt bad, or judged, when I post my daily and casual costume jewelry. (My money generally goes to bags more than jewelry…  ) And I really enjoy having a place to share my few fine jewelry pieces with others who appreciate them, instead of judging me for spending money on something so ‘frivolous’ (others' word for it, not mine) as fine jewelry. It’s so wonderful, and remarkable, to have a group that is welcoming of all levels, and brands, of jewelry; that focuses on the design and beauty, rather than the price tag. So, thank you! HUGS!


Jewelry does not have to be expensive, or designer, to be beautiful.  To me it is an expression of    my own style, creativity and what I am feeling in the moment.  I change things and redesign my pieces so often and it makes me feel good. As long as you get pleasure from your acquisitions, they are worth it.  During these difficult times it is even more important to find something that makes you smile, so enjoy!


----------



## JenJBS

gwendo25 said:


> Jewelry does not have to be expensive, or designer, to be beautiful.  To me it is an expression of    my own style, creativity and what I am feeling in the moment.  I change things and redesign my pieces so often and it makes me feel good. As long as you get pleasure from your acquisitions, they are worth it.  During these difficult times it is even more important to find something that makes you smile, so enjoy!



Wise words! Your pieces are beautiful!


----------



## JenJBS

Onebagtoomany said:


> Awww hugs right back at you  You have some beautiful pieces and I too appreciate the diversity on this thread, I love looking at everyone’s sparkles! I know no one other than my best friend (who sadly lives far away from me now) who has my passion for jewellery in real life and often worry about being judged in some way, whether for spending too much on ‘frivolous’ items or, conversely, buying preowned from places like EBay and pawn shops, which I know some people look down on. It’s so nice to chat to people on here who love jewellery as much as I do and enjoy hunting for treasures of all kinds and at all price points!



Thanks!    It is fun to chat with fellow jewelry lovers. Sorry your best friend is so far away.


----------



## whateve

The talk about opals reminded me of my opal ring. My parents had this made for me when I was a teenager.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

A bottle of Red said:


> Love the layered look! Did they tangle?



Thank you! No tangling, though the clasps did inch forward over time, lol.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

whateve said:


> I love everything about this.



Thank you! I’m a bit of a tiny charm addict.


----------



## SmokieDragon

chaerimk said:


> Stacking it up today with Tiffany T, handmade bead bracelet and John Hardy.



Your handmade bead bracelet looks fantastic!


----------



## Canturi lover

JenJBS said:


> Would love to see you post more often! Never get tired of seeing beautiful jewelry.  We can always use more eye candy.


The two loves are on 24/7. The other is a Canturi eternal bangle that I have decided to move on, so was taking some photos. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Other jewels that I took pics of - Canturi Australian black sapphire with rose cut diamond, Cartier trinity ring and Tiffany olive leaf earrings.


----------



## JenJBS

Canturi lover said:


> The two loves are on 24/7. The other is a Canturi eternal bangle that I have decided to move on, so was taking some photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4966789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other jewels that I took pics of - Canturi Australian black sapphire with rose cut diamond, Cartier trinity ring and Tiffany olive leaf earrings.
> View attachment 4966793



These are all beautiful!    Thanks for sharing.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Today I felt the need to dig up a necklace I haven’t worn it years.  This necklace is about 100 years old- amethyst and gold.  It is a low carat (think 10k).  My parents bought it for me for Valentine’s Day about 17 or 18 years ago.  I’m also wearing my Cartier Love Bracelet, Tiffany Bow Earrings, wedding set and Tiffany Yellow Diamond ring


----------



## foxgal

My latest jewelry purchase....just cheapie non-precious...is Emerson & Oliver Dia bracelets! They are like thin steel coil loops and are super comfortable for 24/7 wear! This is a stack of 25 silver, 10 matte black, and 3 stainless steel.


----------



## JenJBS

foxgal said:


> My latest jewelry purchase....just cheapie non-precious...is Emerson & Oliver Dia bracelets! They are like thin steel coil loops and are super comfortable for 24/7 wear! This is a stack of 25 silver, 10 matte black, and 3 stainless steel.
> 
> View attachment 4967131



They're fabulous!   I'm seriously considering those black beauties! And the stainless steel!


----------



## foxgal

JenJBS said:


> They're fabulous!   I'm seriously considering those black beauties! And the stainless steel!



Thanks! I’m really loving them so far! Super lightweight, don’t clank, comfortable. A bit expensive for what they are....but....don’t know if it will work for everyone... I put these in the “cart” on their website then decided to sleep on it, and the next morning they sent me a coupon code for 30% off to complete my purchase!


----------



## JenJBS

foxgal said:


> Thanks! I’m really loving them so far! Super lightweight, don’t clank, comfortable. A bit expensive for what they are....but....don’t know if it will work for everyone... I put these in the “cart” on their website then decided to sleep on it, and the next morning they sent me a coupon code for 30% off to complete my purchase!



Thanks for the additional information. Nice to know they don't clank.I had that happen with a 25% coupon on my last purse purchase! I think I'm just going to try that with every purchase from now on...


----------



## JenJBS

My gold Amare ring arrived today!     Forgive the Kipling photo bomb. How dare I pay attention to the ring rather than him?!?!?


----------



## chaerimk

SmokieDragon said:


> Your handmade bead bracelet looks fantastic!


Thank you. I am recently into bead bracelets and found it hard to find a premade that fit my wrist. So I say F it, I will make my own. So happy that it turned out great.


----------



## Volvomom

Onebagtoomany said:


> Awww hugs right back at you  You have some beautiful pieces and I too appreciate the diversity on this thread, I love looking at everyone’s sparkles! I know no one other than my best friend (who sadly lives far away from me now) who has my passion for jewellery in real life and often worry about being judged in some way, whether for spending too much on ‘frivolous’ items or, conversely, buying preowned from places like EBay and pawn shops, which I know some people look down on. It’s so nice to chat to people on here who love jewellery as much as I do and enjoy hunting for treasures of all kinds and at all price points!


I love seeing all kids of pieces on these boards.   I really enjoy looking at pictures.....i just love fashion, jewelry and handbags.....no matter the costs!!!!!


----------



## A1aGypsy

JenJBS said:


> My gold Amare ring arrived today!     Forgive the Kipling photo bomb. How dare I pay attention to the ring rather than him?!?!?
> 
> View attachment 4967620



Beautiful! Is it two rings that fit together or are they welded in that shape?


----------



## JenJBS

A1aGypsy said:


> Beautiful! Is it two rings that fit together or are they welded in that shape?



Thank you   Welded together as one ring.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond circle/hoop drop earrings and diamond and amethyst halo ring today, both in 18k white gold.


----------



## gwendo25

Sunday’s bold gold.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Diamond circle/hoop drop earrings and diamond and amethyst halo ring today, both in 18k white gold.
> 
> View attachment 4967998
> View attachment 4967999


I love the perfect colour of your genstome rings. Amethyst is my least liked gemstone.
This is the only Amethyst ring I would actually wear. Its such a beautiful colour.


----------



## hers4eva

Onebagtoomany said:


> Diamond circle/hoop drop earrings and diamond and amethyst halo ring today, both in 18k white gold.
> 
> View attachment 4967999



your ring  is so pretty.

how high does its setting hold up your stone from top of your finger?

can you be so kind to share a side view of its setting?


----------



## JenJBS

Onebagtoomany said:


> Diamond circle/hoop drop earrings and diamond and amethyst halo ring today, both in 18k white gold.
> 
> View attachment 4967998
> View attachment 4967999



That amethyst halo ring is gorgeous!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> I love the perfect colour of your genstome rings. Amethyst is my least liked genstone.
> This is the only Amethyst ring I would actually wear. Its such a beautiful colour.



Funnily enough amethyst was my least liked gemstone until I saw this one!   Another great find from my local jeweller.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

hers4eva said:


> your ring  is so pretty.
> 
> how high does its setting hold up your stone from top of your finger?
> 
> can you be so kind to share a side view of its setting?



Thank you! I’ll take a photo of it shortly


----------



## Onebagtoomany

JenJBS said:


> That amethyst halo ring is gorgeous!



Thank you so much  The light is good here today so brings out all the colours in the stone


----------



## immijenheap

Just received my new David Yurman cable classics with morganite


----------



## Onebagtoomany

hers4eva said:


> your ring  is so pretty.
> 
> how high does its setting hold up your stone from top of your finger?
> 
> can you be so kind to share a side view of its setting?



Here you go - please excuse my dry and red hands! I bought the ring new from my jeweller’s last year, so am assuming this is a fairly modern setting and made in the last year or so.


----------



## hers4eva

Onebagtoomany said:


> Here you go - please excuse my dry and red hands! I bought the ring new from my jeweller’s last year, so am assuming this is a fairly modern setting and made in the last year or so.
> 
> View attachment 4968240
> View attachment 4968241
> View attachment 4968242
> View attachment 4968243



wonderful variety of ring poses  thank you
it has a nice height and shows off the stone so pretty through the bottom .. love that


----------



## merekat703

David Yurman and Cartier


----------



## liliBuo

Been wearing the same thing for a couple of days:
My pearls set in YG. The ring is a gift from my grandma and the only ring that fits since I gave birth. I love it more and more and I'm thinking I'll replace the stone by a real diamond soon. I just cant wear necklaces/ dangling earrings / thin bracelets or my strong little baby will pull them and break them!
I haven't posted anything in a while, but I really missed this thread, wearing jewelry and watching your gorgeous collections


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

immijenheap said:


> Just received my new David Yurman cable classics with morganite
> View attachment 4968115
> View attachment 4968116



Absolutely stunning! I love morganite.


----------



## dotty8

immijenheap said:


> Just received my new David Yurman cable classics with morganite
> View attachment 4968115
> View attachment 4968116



Nice... I also love the nail polish 



etudes said:


> View attachment 4964545



Wow... I love this


----------



## immijenheap

Thank you! 



ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Absolutely stunning! I love morganite.





dotty8 said:


> Nice... I also love the nail polish
> 
> 
> 
> Wow... I love this


----------



## JenJBS

My Opes Robur bracelet.


----------



## 23adeline

My first time here. Today I’m wearing Cartier open RG Love bangle and YG  JUC.
	

		
			
		

		
	



LV earrings one side long Blossom and another side Idyle


----------



## J.A.N.

23adeline said:


> My first time here. Today I’m wearing Cartier open RG Love bangle and YG  JUC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970868
> 
> LV earrings one side long Blossom and another side Idyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970869
> View attachment 4970870


Its nice to see you 
All my favourites


----------



## 23adeline

J.A.N. said:


> Its nice to see you
> All my favourites


Thank you for letting me know about this thread, we have similar interest


----------



## J.A.N.

23adeline said:


> Thank you for letting me know about this thread, we have similar interest


My pleasure we certainly do 
I ab adore designer jewellery esp Louis Vuitton and had a pair of L.V earrings which I had hoped to keep, sadly they irritated my ears (the nickel content) they had 2 go and were replaced by Gucci running double gg's.


----------



## gwendo25

Initial diamond circle pendant with Tiffany notes mini circle and other goodies today.


----------



## JenJBS

Earrings I got from a little boutique in Moab (Southern Utah, US) a couple years ago.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I just bought these tanzanite beauties on Ebay, the earrings are going to be an early birthday present from DH  and the tanzanite ring is from the same seller. Both are AAAA grade violet tanzanite and in 18k white gold. The seller has offered to resize the ring so I probably won’t get them for another week or two - can’t wait!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

JenJBS said:


> Earrings I got from a little boutique in Moab (Southern Utah, US) a couple years ago.
> 
> View attachment 4971462



Such beautiful colours!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> I just bought these tanzanite beauties on Ebay, the earrings are going to be an early birthday present from DH  and the tanzanite ring is from the same seller. Both are AAAA grade violet tanzanite and in 18k white gold. The seller has offered to resize the ring so I probably won’t get them for another week or two - can’t wait!
> 
> View attachment 4971506
> View attachment 4971507


Gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

Onebagtoomany said:


> Such beautiful colours!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Onebagtoomany said:


> I just bought these tanzanite beauties on Ebay, the earrings are going to be an early birthday present from DH  and the tanzanite ring is from the same seller. Both are AAAA grade violet tanzanite and in 18k white gold. The seller has offered to resize the ring so I probably won’t get them for another week or two - can’t wait!
> 
> View attachment 4971506
> View attachment 4971507



These are exquisite!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> I just bought these tanzanite beauties on Ebay, the earrings are going to be an early birthday present from DH  and the tanzanite ring is from the same seller. Both are AAAA grade violet tanzanite and in 18k white gold. The seller has offered to resize the ring so I probably won’t get them for another week or two - can’t wait!
> 
> View attachment 4971506
> View attachment 4971507


Now these look amazing congratulations 
Can't wait to see them


----------



## 23adeline

J.A.N. said:


> My pleasure we certainly do
> I ab adore designer jewellery esp Louis Vuitton and had a pair of L.V earrings which I had hoped to keep, sadly they irritated my ears (the nickel content) they had 2 go and were replaced by Gucci running double gg's.


I couldn’t wear those non-gold earrings too, not only the irritation but the weight is killing me too, my ears would be too ‘tired’ because of heavy earrings


----------



## 23adeline

LV Idylle Blossom Twist bracelets
	

		
			
		

		
	



Cartier MOP Amuletye necklace 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Rolex Day-Date
	

		
			
		

		
	



** to post pictures here, I had to google name of my jewelleries and watches because I couldn’t remember their names


----------



## J.A.N.

23adeline said:


> I couldn’t wear those non-gold earrings too, not only the irritation but the weight is killing me too, my ears would be too ‘tired’ because of heavy earrings


Funny thing they were 18ct gold and made my ears itch and bleed. I had the same problem with Chopard also. Def too much nickel in them which I'm allergic to. The reaction was exactly the same as non gold.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

The sun’s out so yellow diamonds today


----------



## liliBuo

Got these earrings from Blue Nile and I have to say Im very impressed with their CS and price/ quality!


Also my band now fits...but just in the morning!


----------



## 23adeline

J.A.N. said:


> Funny thing they were 18ct gold and made my ears itch and bleed. I had the same problem with Chopard also. Def too much nickel in them which I'm allergic to. The reaction was exactly the same as non gold.


Too bad then   does it mean you can only wear 24k gold earrings?


----------



## 23adeline

Chopard Happy Sun 
	

		
			
		

		
	



LV bracelet 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Diamond earrings


----------



## J.A.N.

23adeline said:


> Too bad then   does it mean you can only wear 24k gold earrings?



I know i loved the L.V 18k earrings my all-time favs.
No some 9ct gold etc are ok It at all depends on if there's nickel mixed in with the gold. You can't tell until I actually wear them. I had to coat them with clear nail varnish which did the trick for a while but too much in the end.


----------



## J.A.N.

23adeline said:


> Chopard Happy Sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973165
> 
> LV bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973164
> 
> Diamond earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973166


I had a white gold L.V bracelet and now have a silver vintage one now. The yellow gold one is gorgeous.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Kiki McDonough tapered diamond hoops/pale pink morganite drops in yellow gold
Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum and Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold
Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds in yellow gold


----------



## 23adeline

J.A.N. said:


> I had a white gold L.V bracelet and now have a silver vintage one now. The yellow gold one is gorgeous.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Pinky/peachy pearls from Iridesse for me and my 5 year old is wearing a Tiffany bracelet I gave her.


----------



## skyqueen

Wearing my diamond studs today. Not crazy about the size but good for everyday. Looks nice with my necklace!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> Wearing my diamond studs today. Not crazy about the size but good for everyday. Looks nice with my necklace!
> 
> View attachment 4973496
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973504


I love your earrings!


----------



## 23adeline

LV necklace with Pearl pendant and a matching bangle 
	

		
			
		

		
	




LV earrings and diamond stud earrings 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Cartier Santos 100


----------



## gwendo25

23adeline said:


> Chopard Happy Sun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973165
> 
> LV bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973164
> 
> Diamond earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973166


Love the earrings!


----------



## gwendo25

Another freezing Saturday in lockdown mode.  A little pick me up with some 18k WG frosting is in order.


----------



## Louish

No necklace today as wearing a roll neck. I’ve also hurt my wrist so I’ve had to move my watch temporarily to my right wrist


----------



## JenJBS

Giles and Brother twist cuff bracelet in brass.


----------



## JenJBS

Pearl earrings to church today. Lovr the pink tint!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

JenJBS said:


> Pearl earrings to church today. Lovr the pink tint!
> 
> View attachment 4975900



Gorgeous colour and lustre!


----------



## JenJBS

Onebagtoomany said:


> Gorgeous colour and lustre!



Thank you!


----------



## mrs moulds

Double post, sorry ....


----------



## mrs moulds

Felt like wearing some pearls today!


----------



## mrs moulds

Feeling like Vice President *************, Pearls


----------



## 23adeline

Cartier necklace 
	

		
			
		

		
	




and Cartier bracelets


----------



## Tempo

Cartier Tank Amèricaine, Cartier Trinity bracelet, Cartier Love bracelet, Solitaire diamond ring.


----------



## gwendo25

Feeling like RG today.


----------



## lolakitten

J.A.N. said:


> Funny thing they were 18ct gold and made my ears itch and bleed. I had the same problem with Chopard also. Def too much nickel in them which I'm allergic to. The reaction was exactly the same as non gold.


I am having the same problem!!
All of a sudden my 18k earrings are making my ears burn like crazy.
Birks 18k was fine though and I know they don’t use any nickel.
Which brands do you find have a safe alloy?


----------



## 23adeline

WG diamond earrings 
	

		
			
		

		
	



WG necklace with MOP+ diamonds pendant 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Cartier WG Love bangle + WG tiny yellow diamonds bracelet
(A lot of scratches on both my WG and PG Cartier Love bangles because I wear them very often )
	

		
			
		

		
	



Cartier Ballon Bleu


----------



## J.A.N.

lolakitten said:


> I am having the same problem!!
> All of a sudden my 18k earrings are making my ears burn like crazy.
> Birks 18k was fine though and I know they don’t use any nickel.
> Which brands do you find have a safe alloy?



I'm not 100% sure if its nickel or something else but there is def something that is non precious that immediately irritates my ears Chopards happy diamonds and L.V's 18k earrings were really bad. I currently have Gucci running G which are no problem. I've never had a problem with Gucci jewellery at all.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Dainty mixed metal layers today.


----------



## 23adeline

WG pearl & mop dangling earring & diamond solitaire on another side
	

		
			
		

		
	




Chopard necklace 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Diamond WG deco on black ss mesh bracelet 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Rolex Yatch Master boy size


----------



## J.A.N.

Might buy this its a 60point+diamond 
 GIA cert D/SI1 in 18k  gold with platinum miligrian edging .


----------



## JenJBS

Amethyst and blue topaz ring by a local jeweler. Opes Robur bracelet.


----------



## LizO...

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Dainty mixed metal layers today.
> View attachment 4977608


I really like it Thank you for some inspiration.


----------



## merekat703

every day jewelry


----------



## 23adeline

LV YG and WG bracelets and earrings


----------



## J.A.N.

23adeline said:


> LV YG and WG bracelets and earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979451
> View attachment 4979450
> View attachment 4979452


I ab adore all of these gorgeous


----------



## JenJBS

My steel and bronze Amare ring by Lace today.


----------



## Christofle

JenJBS said:


> My steel and bronze Amare ring by Lace today.
> View attachment 4980005



Gorgeous


----------



## JenJBS

Christofle said:


> Gorgeous



Thank you!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

LizO... said:


> I really like it Thank you for some inspiration.


Thanks!


----------



## 23adeline

Wearing my at least 10 years old WG black and white diamond set
	

		
			
		

		
	





And Rolex Datejust


----------



## etudes




----------



## whateve

etudes said:


> View attachment 4980395


I love this! Who makes it?


----------



## etudes

whateve said:


> I love this! Who makes it?



Thanks, I bought it from local jeweler. There's an online shop but I don't know whether they can ship internationally.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Kiki McDonough diamond tapered huggie hoops in yellow gold, Brooke Gregson Mandala pendant in yellow gold with diamonds, Tiffany stack in yellow gold and platinum on left hand and 0.80 ttcw diamond crossover ring in yellow gold on right hand.

Please excuse the terrible light making the diamonds look dull - another delightful rainy day in our interminable lockdown!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

White and rose gold in the mix today as I’m wearing pink!

Circle/hoop diamond drop earrings in 18k white gold
Tag Aquaracer in stainless with pink MOP face, diamond bezel and diamond markers
Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring and Metro ring, both in platinum
Tiffany Soleste diamond band in rose gold


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> White and rose gold in the mix today as I’m wearing pink!
> 
> Circle/hoop diamond drop earrings in 18k white gold
> Tag Aquaracer in stainless with pink MOP face, diamond bezel and diamond markers
> Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring and Metro ring, both in platinum
> Tiffany Soleste diamond band in rose gold
> 
> View attachment 4981554
> View attachment 4981555
> View attachment 4981556




Oh, I didn't realise the diamond bezel on the Tag can be rotated!! It looks beautiful!!  I have stainless steel and gold plated version with no diamonds


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh, I didn't realise the diamond bezel on the Tag can be rotated!! It looks beautiful!!  I have stainless steel and gold plated version with no diamonds



Thank you! Your watch sounds beautiful, I love two tone! My bezel is probably completely askew, I haven’t worn this watch for ages, not since I got my Panthere, but am rediscovering my love for it again!


----------



## cdtracing

White pearl studs, wedding rings, watch.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

A combo I came up with while playing with my jewelry last night...


----------



## J.A.N.

Might buy this now. 2ct Emerald +. 35 point diamond ring.


----------



## ceb72

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Every time I throw on a bunch of necklaces haphazardly (like I did for this Instagram photo to display the vintage letter/number charms I have for sale) I wonder why I forget to try more jewelry layers with my own daily looks...
> 
> View attachment 4752719


Can you send me the link to your Etsy shop?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Might buy this now. 2ct Emerald +. 35 point diamond ring.
> 
> View attachment 4982459
> View attachment 4982460
> View attachment 4982461



Gorgeous! Love the vivid green of the emerald


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

ceb72 said:


> Can you send me the link to your Etsy shop?



Sure!  It’s: https://www.etsy.com/shop/TresLexi


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Gorgeous! Love the vivid green of the emerald


I thought you might 
It's a gorgeous ring.


----------



## J.A.N.

I've seen these beauties from the same seller what do you think @Onebagtoomany







	

		
			
		

		
	
s


----------



## J.A.N.




----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 4982609



Hard to choose as they are all stunning!  If I had to go for one it would be the pear shaped emerald as I think the balance is good between the size of the emerald and diamond weight, plus it is set in 18k gold. The emerald looks to be vivid and beautiful and I’m a sucker for a pear as you know! Isn’t the ring size around your ring size too? Not that it matters too much as rings can be resized but the seller sounds like he has reservations about resizing some style rings, so a jump of several sizes might not be possible? I have the same issue as need a size O-P in rings and often end up buying ones in tiny sizes like K and L! Luckily I’ve never had an issue in getting them resized though. I’m hoping to get my tanzanite ring on Tuesday and that will have been resized from L to P!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Hard to choose as they are all stunning!  If I had to go for one it would be the pear shaped emerald as I think the balance is good between the size of the emerald and diamond weight, plus it is set in 18k gold. The emerald looks to be vivid and beautiful and I’m a sucker for a pear as you know! Isn’t the ring size around your ring size too? Not that it matters too much as rings can be resized but the seller sounds like he has reservations about resizing some style rings, so a jump of several sizes might not be possible? I have the same issue as need a size O-P in rings and often end up buying ones in tiny sizes like K and L! Luckily I’ve never had an issue in getting them resized though. I’m hoping to get my tanzanite ring on Tuesday and that will have been resized from L to P!


Yes the pear is ab gorgeous I have to agree and the colour is to die for. The size is fine better in an R though.
Have sent a message to the seller.

Can't wait 2 see your tanzanite. 
Thanks for the fab advice its really helped


----------



## JenJBS

London blue topaz and diamonds set from a local jeweler for church today.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Yes the pear is ab gorgeous I have to agree and the colour is to die for. The size is fine better in an R though.
> Have sent a message to the seller.
> 
> Can't wait 2 see your tanzanite.
> Thanks for the fab advise its really helped



Fingers crossed, can’t wait to see!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

JenJBS said:


> London blue topaz and diamonds set from a local jeweler for church today.
> 
> View attachment 4982754



Gorgeous! Love that vivid blue


----------



## JenJBS

Onebagtoomany said:


> Gorgeous! Love that vivid blue



Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

My favourite 18k WG + YG necklace 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Diamond studs 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Cartier WG bangle


----------



## J.A.N.

New purchase so unusual.


----------



## Canturi lover

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 4983316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New purchase so unusual.


Would love to see mod shots


----------



## J.A.N.

Canturi lover said:


> Would love to see mod shots


Of course when it arrives as I only just ordered it last night.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I’m wearing:

Roberto Coin 0.98 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold
Long curb chain in 18k yellow gold 
Tiffany Metro ring in yellow gold
Cartier Panthere watch in two tone steel and gold
Cartier JUC double wrap ring in yellow gold with diamonds


----------



## J.A.N.

Still debating on a decent Emerald ring have seen this 18ct White gold 11x7 vs emerald .35 diamonds vs/g. Depending on the likes or loves I may get this one. Cant make up my mind. I prefer the sq. The pear or the square.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Still debating on a decent Emerald ring have seen this 18ct White gold 11x7 vs emerald .35 diamonds vs/g. Depending on the likes or loves I may get this one. Cant make up my mind. I prefer the sq. The pear or the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983426
> View attachment 4983427
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983407



Love it! It looks very pretty and the colour vivid. I think this is my favourite of all the options now


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Love it! It looks very pretty and the colour vivid. I think this is my favourite of all the options now


Thats good 2 hear as soon as i saw it I fell in live it. I'm not a fan of the pear cut not sure why.
The square yes it's a lot cheaper as well.
I have sent the seller as message and am waiting a reply as she is a journalist and very busy.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Tgsts good 2 hear as soon as i saw it I fell in live it. I'm not a fan of the pear cut nit sure why.
> The square yes it's a lot cheaper as well.
> I have sent the seller as message and am waiting a reply as she is a journalist and very busy.


I think she is the same seller that sold me my tanzanite ring and earrings! She is a journalist as well. She has some beautiful pieces, especially tanzanites and emeralds!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> I think she is the same seller that sold me my tanzanite ring and earrings! She is a journalist as well. She has some beautiful pieces, especially tanzanites and emeralds!


Wow what a coincidence 
Great minds think alike.
Can't wait to see yours.

She's just replied and she can resize it but won't be delivered until the 5th March. Def worth waiting 4 imo. Really excited about this piece. All good things Come 2 those who wait.


----------



## hers4eva

J.A.N. said:


> Still debating on a decent Emerald ring have seen this 18ct White gold 11x7 vs emerald .35 diamonds vs/g. Depending on the likes or loves I may get this one. Cant make up my mind. I prefer the sq. The pear or the square.
> 
> View attachment 4983407


the emerald with the three diamonds on each side is pretty   

do you know the carat weight of it’s six diamonds total carat weight?


----------



## J.A.N.

hers4eva said:


> the emerald with the three diamonds on each side is pretty
> 
> do you know the carat weight of it’s six diamonds total carat weight?



Thanks
It doesn't say the carat weight of the Emerald and I've just noticed she has the same ring twice with 2 different descriptions. I have messaged her to confirm. As I have no idea now 

I'm sure she will let me know soon.

18ct White Gold Stunning Vivid Green Emerald & Diamond Ring 
Featuring top quality vivid green emerald 8mmx10mm 3,75 carats VS, natural white diamonds 0,65 carats VS2/G
Size K, can be re-sized on request


----------



## JenJBS

My Amare ring from Lace in silver arrived today. Yes, I now have this style in gold, silver, and steel/bronze...


----------



## Pevi

J.A.N. said:


> Still debating on a decent Emerald ring have seen this 18ct White gold 11x7 vs emerald .35 diamonds vs/g. Depending on the likes or loves I may get this one. Cant make up my mind. I prefer the sq. The pear or the square.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983426
> View attachment 4983427
> 
> 
> View attachment 4983407


Truly pretty


----------



## J.A.N.

Pevi said:


> Truly pretty


Thanks Pevi


----------



## 23adeline

Cartier Amulette necklace
	

		
			
		

		
	



cartier open Love bracelet and a fine 
tennis bracelet 
	

		
			
		

		
	



pearl earring with chain at the back and diamond stud


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I recently bought a preowned pearl and diamond Sautoir necklace which arrived today  Alternating gray/black pearls and 0.69 ttcw diamonds in 18k white gold on a 30 inch chain.

Wearing today layered with a Tiffany 0.27 DBTY necklace in platinum and my unbranded diamond bezel set studs in white gold, however I tried the sautoir necklace on with some pearl and diamond drop earrings I bought last year and they match perfectly! I think they might be too much together for everyday though so will save the combination for a special occasion.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> I recently bought a preowned pearl and diamond Sautoir necklace which arrived today  Alternating gray/black pearls and 0.69 ttcw diamonds in 18k white gold on a 30 inch chain.
> 
> Wearing today layered with a Tiffany 0.27 DBTY necklace in platinum and my unbranded diamond bezel set studs in white gold, however I tried the sautoir necklace on with some pearl and diamond drop earrings I bought last year and they match perfectly! I think they might be too much together for everyday though so will save the combination for a special occasion.
> 
> View attachment 4984652
> View attachment 4984653
> View attachment 4984654


Now those pearls are truly beautiful


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Now those pearls are truly beautiful



Thanks


----------



## JenJBS

Necklace that's the crest of the Scottish Clan I'm descended from on Daddy's side. Clan McDonald.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onebagtoomany said:


> I recently bought a preowned pearl and diamond Sautoir necklace which arrived today  Alternating gray/black pearls and 0.69 ttcw diamonds in 18k white gold on a 30 inch chain.
> 
> Wearing today layered with a Tiffany 0.27 DBTY necklace in platinum and my unbranded diamond bezel set studs in white gold, however I tried the sautoir necklace on with some pearl and diamond drop earrings I bought last year and they match perfectly! I think they might be too much together for everyday though so will save the combination for a special occasion.
> 
> View attachment 4984652
> View attachment 4984653
> View attachment 4984654


Beautiful pieces!  Congratulations!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AntiqueShopper said:


> Beautiful pieces!  Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Valentine's Day gift to myself. Polished silver twist cuff bracelet from Giles and Brother.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond hoop/circle earrings and aquamarine and diamond ring, both in 18k white gold.


----------



## JenJBS

Onebagtoomany said:


> Diamond hoop/circle earrings and aquamarine and diamond ring, both in 18k white gold.
> 
> View attachment 4987306
> View attachment 4987307



That ring is perfect with your sweater!


----------



## J.A.N.

Good morning ladies testing the waters. Tanzanite is anorher fav gemstome of mine.Depending on the colour in the video as it looks like AAA. This is good value for money in the sale and I like the design. Square tanzanite is more appealing to me. Sold my Quad A cushion cut years ago and regret it so badly. The colour was a royal blue.


----------



## J.A.N.

2 rings in the process of coming 
	

		
			
		

		
	







1 on bidding.

May return the 1st two and get a better Tanzanite ring. Watch this space 

And this also to compare


----------



## JenJBS

There are Bag Showcase Threads in the Handbag Forum. What about doing Jewelry Showcase Threads in the Jewelry Box Forum?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> 2 rings in the process of coming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987844
> View attachment 4987845
> View attachment 4987846
> 
> 
> 
> 1 on bidding.
> 
> May return the 1st two and get a better Tanzanite ring. Watch this space



I’m still waiting for mine because of postage delays, but check out the other tanzanite rings the lady who is selling the emerald has for sale  She has minimum AAA graded tanzanite which is a beautiful deep royal blue.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I’m wearing:

Asprey 167 diamond button pendant with amethyst in 18k white gold
Diamond bezel set studs in 18k white gold
Tiffany diamond three stone ring and Metro ring, both in platinum
Cartier Trinity ring


----------



## J.A.N.

JenJBS said:


> There are Bag Showcase Threads in the Handbag Forum. What about doing Jewelry Showcase Threads in the Jewelry Box Forum?


@Vlad


----------



## JenJBS

J.A.N. said:


> @Vlad



We can start our own Threads... Vlad may want to see if there are enough Threads before giving us a Jewelry Showcase Sub-Forum. Excited to see what he says.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> I’m still waiting for mine because of postage delays, but check out the other tanzanite rings the lady who is selling the emerald has for sale  She has minimum AAA graded tanzanite which is a beautiful deep royal blue.


Bit over my price range now as I've spent way too much.
I've found another and added it to my order as the blue looks incredible on the video. It may be the case the 1st two go back and I keep this one. Cant wait 4 them all to arrive.
	

		
			
		

		
	



What were the specs for yours again?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Bit over my price range now as I've spent way too much.
> I've found another and added it to my order as the blue looks incredible on the video. It may be the case the 1st two go back and I keep this one. Cant wait 4 them all to arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987899
> 
> What were the specs for yours again?



I know what you mean about spending, me too!

My ring’s specs are AAA graded 2.58ct deep violet tanzanite and 0.46 ttcw diamonds (VS2 clarity and G colour), set in 18k white gold.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> I know what you mean about spending, me too!
> 
> My ring’s specs are AAA graded 2.58ct deep violet tanzanite and 0.46 ttcw diamonds (VS2 clarity and G colour), set in 18k white gold.


Looking forward to seeing this. When are you expecting it?
What shape is it?

Just seen the pic it looks ab stunning


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Looking forward to seeing this. When are you expecting it?
> What shape is it?
> 
> Just seen the pic it looks ab stunning



It was supposed to be here on Tuesday together with tanzanite earrings from the same seller (which will be my birthday present from hubby)  I’m a bit worried as have a technical problem on Ebay which means my emails are not being delivered and I can’t chase the seller so that she can look at the tracking. Going to wait until tomorrow and if they are still not here I’ll have to ring Ebay.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> It was supposed to be here on Tuesday together with tanzanite earrings from the same seller (which will be my birthday present from hubby)  I’m a bit worried as have a technical problem on Ebay which means my emails are not being delivered and I can’t chase the seller so that she can look at the tracking. Going to wait until tomorrow and if they are still not here I’ll have to ring Ebay.


How frustrating


----------



## Vlad

I can add a showcase sub in this jewelry forum, there you can show off your collections!


----------



## JenJBS

Vlad said:


> I can add a showcase sub in this jewelry forum, there you can show off your collections!



Thank you, Vlad!  Much appreciated. 

It will be wonderful to see someone's entire collection together, rather than a few pieces a day!


----------



## JenJBS

Michael Kors gunmetal bangles today.


----------



## missD

My new Valentine’s Day gift to myself!

Found the Champagne stone off Instagram- stone appraised for 4x what I paid so I’m happy there.

Had the right hand ring setting made at a local high end jeweler.


----------



## liliBuo

WG & pearl necklace, son's silver nameplate bracelet, diamond band and pearl studs


----------



## Canturi lover

Trying to take a photo of my newish ring is really difficult - it's RG and pave rubies. They really sparkle and glow in real life.


----------



## J.A.N.

The moon ring is here not liking it as much so it will go back. The tanzanite will be here soon the other one is out of stock but this colour is very blue and what I'm looking for.


----------



## Canturi lover

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 4988826
> View attachment 4988831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The moon ring is here not liking it as much so it will go back. The tanzanite will be here soon the other one is out of stock but this colour is very blue and what I'm looking for.


Sorry to hear that you didn't love the moon ring, it's really pretty. Hope the tanzanite is as beautiful in person as it is in the photo


----------



## J.A.N.

Canturi lover said:


> Sorry to hear that you didn't love the moon ring, it's really pretty. Hope the tanzanite is as beautiful in person as it is in the photo


Heres another pic
Thanks
The tanzanite looks ab gorgeous in the video. The other one is back in stock also so I've added it again should be here next wweekI have a choice of two again.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Still not sure about this one


----------



## gwendo25

Saturday’s finery! Love the details on the Gucci pendant.


----------



## J.A.N.

gwendo25 said:


> Saturday’s finery!
> 
> View attachment 4988863
> View attachment 4988864
> View attachment 4988865
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988868


Love the 1st ring is it Tanzanite?


----------



## gwendo25

J.A.N. said:


> Love the 1st ring I it Tanzanite?


Yes it’s tanzanite. It was originally my engagement ring but swapped the center diamond for tanzanite.


----------



## J.A.N.

gwendo25 said:


> Yes it’s tanzanite. It was originally my engagement ring but swapped the center diamond for tanzanite.


It's truly beautiful


----------



## Cool Breeze

missD said:


> My new Valentine’s Day gift to myself!
> 
> Found the Champagne stone off Instagram- stone appraised for 4x what I paid so I’m happy there.
> 
> Had the right hand ring setting made at a local high end jeweler.
> 
> View attachment 4988539
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988540
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988543
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988545
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988548


Love the setting and stone combination.  Very pretty and unique!  Congratulations!


----------



## Cool Breeze

J.A.N. said:


> Heres another pic
> Thanks
> The tanzanite looks ab gorgeous in the video. The other one is back in stock also so I've added it again should be here next wweekI have a choice of two again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still not sure about this one


I think it looks cool with what you’ve put together but if it doesn’t make your heart sing, send it back.


----------



## J.A.N.

Cool Breeze said:


> I think it looks cool with what you’ve put together but if it doesn’t make your heart sing, send it back.



Thanks for your kind words still deciding. Might wear it on a different finger.
No one will have a ring like this. 
I'll wait for the tanzanites and then finally decide.
Might keep it afterall as its slowly growing on me.


----------



## JenJBS

Canturi lover said:


> View attachment 4988823
> 
> Trying to take a photo of my newish ring is really difficult - it's RG and pave rubies. They really sparkle and glow in real life.



Some pieces are just don't show well in photos.    It's lovely!


----------



## BPC

My wedding set (not pictured)
	

		
			
		

		
	



and two pendants.


----------



## udalrike

You all have such great jewelry!
And you enjoy it!
Today Tahitians, a jade bangle and a silver horse with garnet eyes


----------



## Lover Girl

Wearing a custom gypsy star sapphire pinky ring with two side star diamonds, in 18k!
My Cartier Love & 2 carat tennis bracelet set in 14k white gold.


----------



## shesnochill

Lover Girl said:


> Wearing a custom gypsy star sapphire pinky ring with two side star diamonds, in 18k!
> My Cartier Love & 2 carat tennis bracelet set in 14k white gold.
> View attachment 4989784
> View attachment 4989785
> View attachment 4989786




Love!!


----------



## Lover Girl

shesnochill said:


> Love!!


Thank you! Same here


----------



## shesnochill

Obsessed with my engagement ring. My now fiancé purposed back in Nov 2020, I needed it resized (two sizes too big, lol) and it just got back to me last week so here I am once again, non-stop staring at it. All day, every day.


----------



## shesnochill

Last night, I paired it with another favorite ring of mine to dinner.


----------



## SmokieDragon

FOPE bracelets, jadeite bangles and white & yellow gold bracelet as my staples. Heart-shaped diamond ring and Les Georgettes watch as my variations today


----------



## udalrike

Although I see almost nobody these days, I like to wear my jewelry. 

Eighties vibes..


----------



## Shopgirl1996

SmokieDragon said:


> FOPE bracelets, jadeite bangles and white & yellow gold bracelet as my staples. Heart-shaped diamond ring and Les Georgettes watch as my variations today
> 
> View attachment 4990040
> View attachment 4990041
> View attachment 4990042



I really love your diamond heart shaped ring!


----------



## skyqueen

Back to WG after months of wearing YG...nice to have both options!
HAPPY VALENTINES DAY


----------



## Cool Breeze

shesnochill said:


> Obsessed with my engagement ring. My now fiancé purposed back in Nov 2020, I needed it resized (two sizes too big, lol) and it just got back to me last week so here I am once again, non-stop staring at it. All day, every day.
> 
> View attachment 4989869
> View attachment 4989870


It’s so beautiful!  Congratulations!  Wishing you good health and happiness.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I really love your diamond heart shaped ring!




Thanks so much! It's very sparkly IRL which I was trying to capture in the photo


----------



## J.A.N.

Just seen another one which I've ordered  so will have  a choice of 3 now. I've a feeling I will chose this new choice.
May the best blue colour win as im not a fan of the purple tones in tanzanite.
The moon ring will def go back as i have my Emerald also so don't need too many rings.
Two new rings is enough


----------



## shesnochill

Cool Breeze said:


> It’s so beautiful!  Congratulations!  Wishing you good health and happiness.



Thank you!!   Sending you love, friend.xx


----------



## JenJBS

My hearts bracelet seemed appropriate today.


----------



## WineLover

Rubies and rose gold (watch) for Valentines Day.


----------



## Queen J

$5 Gold piece.


----------



## J.A.N.

OMG OMG   


	

		
			
		

		
	
Ive found the Tanzanite of my dreams Cushion cut as well from the Lorique collection on Gemporia.
I sold one prev and regretted it so badly. It was my best ring.
I was watching the tele and saw it its much much more exp but worth every penny imo. The colour is actually blue and what I wanted. Cant believe it as been looking for years. Here it is:
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
After all that I hope I've made the right choice?


----------



## Cool Breeze

J.A.N. said:


> OMG OMG
> View attachment 4991335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive found the Tanzanite of my dreams Cushion cut as well from the Lorique collection on Gemporia.
> I sold one prev and regretted it so badly. It was my best ring.
> I was watching the tele and saw it its much much more exp but worth every penny imo. The colour is actually blue and what I wanted. Cant believe it as been looking for years. Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991336
> View attachment 4991339
> View attachment 4991340
> View attachment 4991341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all that I hope I've made the right choice?


Stunning!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Relaxed day at hone for Presidents Day, so a casual look. About to go stock up on that half price post Valentine's chocolate!


----------



## J.A.N.

Cool Breeze said:


> Stunning!!!


So pleased you love it too   
Still can't belive it.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

SmokieDragon said:


> FOPE bracelets, jadeite bangles and white & yellow gold bracelet as my staples. Heart-shaped diamond ring and Les Georgettes watch as my variations today
> 
> View attachment 4990040
> View attachment 4990041
> View attachment 4990042


The heart ring is so pretty!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

shesnochill said:


> Obsessed with my engagement ring. My now fiancé purposed back in Nov 2020, I needed it resized (two sizes too big, lol) and it just got back to me last week so here I am once again, non-stop staring at it. All day, every day.
> 
> View attachment 4989869
> View attachment 4989870


Beautiful!  Congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## 23adeline

LV Blossom necklace 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Cartier Love and JUC bracelet
	

		
			
		

		
	




Rolex 18k YG Day-Date
	

		
			
		

		
	




This was yesterday’s Bvlgari WG charm bracelet


----------



## SmokieDragon

AntiqueShopper said:


> The heart ring is so pretty!



Thanks so much! It was love at first sight for me, LOL!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Did a couple chunkier silver layers today. Marla Aaron regular lock on a vintage Coach chain, Jessica Kagan Cushman “J” on a vintage rolo.


----------



## shesnochill

AntiqueShopper said:


> Beautiful!  Congratulations on your engagement!




Thank you, friend.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Kiki McDonough diamond tapered huggie hoops with pale pink morganite drops in yellow gold
Tiffany stack - 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum with Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold 
Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds in yellow gold
Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold stacked with 3 carat diamond tennis bracelet in yellow gold

Please excuse the poor lighting and lockdown hair!


----------



## gwendo25

Wednesday’s wonders.....Waiting for my Tiffany Atlas necklace to arrive today. Will pair it with my Birks and Roberto Coin favourites.

View attachment 4993548


----------



## Deleted 698298

J.A.N. said:


> OMG OMG
> View attachment 4991335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive found the Tanzanite of my dreams Cushion cut as well from the Lorique collection on Gemporia.
> I sold one prev and regretted it so badly. It was my best ring.
> I was watching the tele and saw it its much much more exp but worth every penny imo. The colour is actually blue and what I wanted. Cant believe it as been looking for years. Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991336
> View attachment 4991339
> View attachment 4991340
> View attachment 4991341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all that I hope I've made the right choice?



hi! 
are you familiar with fellows.co.uk ? I found this


and thought about you...


----------



## J.A.N.

Consumer2much said:


> hi!
> are you familiar with fellows.co.uk ? I found this
> View attachment 4993595
> 
> and thought about you...



Aww thanks xxx
	

		
			
		

		
	








No will def take a look as my ring came today it was lovely but had too much purple tones rather than blue so back it went. It looks very blue in the pics but was almost the colour of an Amethyst in natural daylight.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Aww thanks xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4993630
> View attachment 4993631
> View attachment 4993632
> View attachment 4993633
> View attachment 4993634
> View attachment 4993635
> 
> No will def take a look as my ring came today it was lovely but had too much purple tones rather than blue so back it went. It looks very blue in the pics but was almost the colour of an Amethyst in natural daylight.



Such a shame it wasn’t for you, it’s beautiful!  My ring and earrings arrived yesterday, finally, not the seller’s fault as the parcel had gone missing but luckily Royal Mail were able to track it. The colour of mine definitely leans purple but that’s fine for me as I love purple and already have my Ceylon blue sapphire ring so wouldn’t want the colour to compete with that too much.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Such a shame it wasn’t for you, it’s beautiful!  My ring and earrings arrived yesterday, finally, not the seller’s fault as the parcel had gone missing but luckily Royal Mail were able to track it. The colour of mine definitely leans purple but that’s fine for me as I love purple and already have my Ceylon blue sapphire ring so wouldn’t want the colour to compete with that too much.


I know I got too excited about it lol
It's just I had a Quad A and it was more blue the best I should have never sold it.
I love the colour blue and Tanzanite has more purple in it. So may not be the stone 4 me. Unless I find one like I had prev.
My emerald will be coming beginning of March.

Let's have a look then  bet they look on lovely on you.


----------



## 23adeline

Yesterday, LV MOP Blossom necklace and bracelet 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Today, WG necklace that I custom made 15 years ago


Rainbow colours sapphire WG tennis bracelet 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Chanel J12 black with diamonds bezel


----------



## gwendo25

23adeline said:


> Yesterday, LV MOP Blossom necklace and bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994224
> View attachment 4994225
> View attachment 4994226
> 
> 
> Today, WG necklace that I custom made 15 years ago
> View attachment 4994227
> 
> Rainbow colours sapphire WG tennis bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994229
> 
> Chanel J12 black with diamonds bezel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994228


Love the rainbow sapphire bracelet and lovely Dior watch!


----------



## 23adeline

gwendo25 said:


> Love the rainbow sapphire bracelet and lovely Dior watch!


Thanks
i know you meant Chanel watch


----------



## J.A.N.

The same seller as my Emerald has Quad A Tanzanite so I have messaged her which one has the most blue saturation.
@Onebagtoomany these 3 look good you were right she does have some pretty amazing pieces.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> The same seller as my Emerald has Quad A Tanzanite so I have messaged her which one has the most blue saturation.
> @Onebagtoomany these 3 look good you were right she does have some pretty amazing pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994386
> View attachment 4994387



The middle one looks the bluest but it might be an idea to message her to recommend a ring out of her stock that has the colour you are looking for. Mine (AAA) looked a lot bluer on the listing but leans very purplish in real life, for me it’s not an issue though as I actually love purplish blue tanzanites and didn’t want a tanzanite ring to compete with the colour of my sapphire. 

I’ll take photos of mine shortly - unfortunately due to the technical issue with my EBay messages it never got resized so I’ll have to wait until March/April when the shops reopen to be able to wear it


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Here we go - photo of just the tanzanite on its own and another of it alongside my blue sapphire ring. In this light the colours look very similar but the tanzanite definitely is more purple in real life.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Here we go - photo of just the tanzanite on its own and another of it alongside my blue sapphire ring. In this light the colours look very similar but the tanzanite definitely is more purple in real life.
> 
> View attachment 4994409
> View attachment 4994410


Gorgeous


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> The middle one looks the bluest but it might be an idea to message her to recommend a ring out of her stock that has the colour you are looking for. Mine (AAA) looked a lot bluer on the listing but leans very purplish in real life, for me it’s not an issue though as I actually love purplish blue tanzanites and didn’t want a tanzanite ring to compete with the colour of my sapphire.
> 
> I’ll take photos of mine shortly - unfortunately due to the technical issue with my EBay messages it never got resized so I’ll have to wait until March/April when the shops reopen to be able to wear it


I have done she does take a long time to reply.
Tanzanites are trichroic different colours under certain lights.
So annoying I want a ring that's already resized so I don't have the hassle as not sure when the shops will reopen. Everything is so slow due to Covid.
TPF was down all yesterday.


----------



## gwendo25

23adeline said:


> Thanks
> i know you meant Chanel watch


Oops, yes, meant that.


----------



## gwendo25

New to me TIffany Atlas pendant and other goodies.


----------



## J.A.N.

I've been looking again for a similar designed in  quad A to mine that I prev owned and guess what?
	

		
			
		

		
	





I've actually found a very similar design in yellow gold on QVC in my size S.

Won't get too excited will wait and be patient for it to arrive.
Here's a pic


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I ordered two chains from Saks with their promotion a few days ago and they just arrived via DHL, so trying them out with my pyjamas  The longest one I already owned (little treasure from a trip to see family last September abroad), the next longest one is Roberto Coin and the shortest one is David Yurman. All 18k yellow gold. I love the look and can’t wait to wear them with crew neck tops/tees and then dresses in the summer!  So many layering options too either together or separately with other pendants.


----------



## JenJBS

My steel and brass Amare ring by Lace.


----------



## angelicskater16

I’m wearing my 1.2 carat heart shape diamond pinky ring. For my wrist I’m wearing a Cartier Love bracelet and a diamond bangle, tennis bracelet and Jadeite beads and diamond bangle.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Onebagtoomany said:


> and the shortest one is David Yurman



Is that the DY Madison chain I spy? I have a sterling silver version of the Madison in a 36" length. Love the modern rectangular links. A super wearable everyday necklace. Your Roberto Coin chain is gorgeous too. They all look very pretty stacked together. Congrats!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cosmopolitan said:


> Is that the DY Madison chain I spy? I have a sterling silver version of the Madison in a 36" length. Love the modern rectangular links. A super wearable everyday necklace. Your Roberto Coin chain is gorgeous too. They all look very pretty stacked together. Congrats!
> 
> View attachment 4995008



Love your silver one and the longer length!  Yes, my DY one is the Madison! I was worried that it might be flimsy but it’s very sturdy and I absolutely love the length and design. Thinking it will look good on its own or layered with a more delicate pendant.


----------



## BPC

Onebagtoomany said:


> Here we go - photo of just the tanzanite on its own and another of it alongside my blue sapphire ring. In this light the colours look very similar but the tanzanite definitely is more purple in real life.
> 
> View attachment 4994409
> View attachment 4994410



Both are beautiful. I need to get a Sapphire ring. 
The color of the Tanz though.. wow.. looks like a Sapphire. Gorgeous.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

BPC said:


> Both are beautiful. I need to get a Sapphire ring.
> The color of the Tanz though.. wow.. looks like a Sapphire. Gorgeous.



Thank you! The sapphire is my favourite ring, I just love the colour of the stone and the setting.


----------



## 23adeline

Chanel white J12 with diamond markers 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Black and white diamonds earrings
	

		
			
		

		
	




Cartier WG Love bracelet


----------



## mrs moulds

23adeline said:


> Wearing my at least 10 years old WG black and white diamond set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980309
> View attachment 4980310
> View attachment 4980311
> 
> And Rolex Datejust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980312


Love every piece!


----------



## JenJBS

Alex and Ani shell earrings today.


----------



## 23adeline

Cartier’s day 

Cartier WG necklace 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Cartier WG Love bracelets 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Cartier Ballon Bleu


----------



## J.A.N.

My Quad a Tanzanite has arrived very fast shipping via Dpd.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 4996578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Quad a Tanzanite has arrived very fast shipping via Dpd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996582
> View attachment 4996576
> View attachment 4996581



It’s stunning! Love the rich, vivid blue colour! The design of the ring is very pretty too. Congratulations


----------



## gwendo25

Seeing black and white with some  Roberto Coin and Birks Art Deco era ring in platinum for today.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> It’s stunning! Love the rich, vivid blue colour! The design of the ring is very pretty too. Congratulations



Thank you.  
Over the moon.
It sparkles like mad. 
The colour is v. hard to describe.
I cant believe I found the same design too
Deep violet and a mixture of rich blue, flashes of red.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Just the perfect colour for Quad A Tanzanite.
This ring has ticked all the boxes 4 me and believe me I'm getting really fussy in my old age 
Having the Anchor cert is a gr8 reassurance.
Wearing this all day today and I'm not even going out lol I'm sure ill find an excuse


----------



## J.A.N.

This is what I'm wearing 2day


----------



## mrs moulds

Tiffany necklaces, and, aquamarine and diamonds earrings.


----------



## gwendo25

mrs moulds said:


> Tiffany necklaces, and, aquamarine and diamonds earrings.


Love the earrings!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mrs moulds said:


> Tiffany necklaces, and, aquamarine and diamonds earrings.



Gorgeous earrings! Love aquamarine.


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Tiffany necklaces, and, aquamarine and diamonds earrings.


Bring the earrings when you visit me


----------



## gwendo25

Monday’s perfect pairings...


----------



## JenJBS

Fish hook bracelet.


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Bring the earrings when you visit me


I sure will! I’ll be there, when ‘Miss COVID’ find herself a row of seats and sit down out of the USA!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wore my new yellow gold chains today - 18” David Yurman (Madison), 20” Roberto Coin and 23” unbranded 18k yellow gold curb chain.


----------



## 23adeline

LV earrings & bracelets


----------



## JenJBS

Coach bracelet.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Coach bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5000120


I love the horse and carriages. Do you find these round bangles too big for you?


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> I love the horse and carriages. Do you find these round bangles too big for you?



Same!   No. Not at all.


----------



## J.A.N.

Loving this ring so much 
It's def my fav of the lot.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing Kiki McDonough diamond huggies/green amethyst oval drops in yellow gold, KM Lola diamond pave triple band ring in yellow gold and Cartier Panthere watch in two tone steel and yellow gold.


----------



## 23adeline

Cartier Amulette necklace 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Hermes 18YG Kelly watch


----------



## saligator

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing Kiki McDonough diamond huggies/green amethyst oval drops in yellow gold, KM Lola diamond pave triple band ring in yellow gold and Cartier Panthere watch in two tone steel and yellow gold.
> 
> View attachment 5000702
> View attachment 5000703
> View attachment 5000704


I love your new earrings and ring!


----------



## saligator

23adeline said:


> Cartier Amulette necklace
> 
> Hermes 18YG Kelly watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001351



I love the patina on this watch! It looks worn in such a beautiful way. Good for you for really loving your pieces!


----------



## 23adeline

saligator said:


> I love the patina on this watch! It looks worn in such a beautiful way. Good for you for really loving your pieces!


Thanks! It’s very hard to avoid scratches on the watch because it’s dangling , and I don’t bother to send it for polishing as it will happen once I wear it again


----------



## Onebagtoomany

saligator said:


> I love your new earrings and ring!



Thank you!


----------



## NY2LA

23adeline said:


> Cartier Amulette necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001352
> 
> 
> Hermes 18YG Kelly watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001351



Very cool necklace, love it


----------



## JenJBS

My gold Amare ring by Lace today.


----------



## shesnochill

My engagement ring 
My Fitbit
A friendship bracelet
A gold bracelet from my mother’s wedding


----------



## liliBuo

shesnochill said:


> My engagement ring
> My Fitbit
> A friendsjip
> A gold bracelet from my mother’s wedding
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002660
> View attachment 5002661
> View attachment 5002662


Ohhh I love your mom's bracelet so much! Is it Queen Elizabeth on it? My mom has a very similar bracelet she received from her parents as a wedding gift as well, it has Napoleon III coins and I get to wear it once in a while


----------



## Onebagtoomany

shesnochill said:


> My engagement ring
> My Fitbit
> A friendsjip
> A gold bracelet from my mother’s wedding
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002660
> View attachment 5002661
> View attachment 5002662



Beautiful bracelet! My mum received one for her wedding from her godmother and it looks identical to yours - need to take it out to look at it again!


----------



## liliBuo

Who knew it was such a popular wedding gift!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

liliBuo said:


> Who knew it was such a popular wedding gift!!



I know, right? My mother got married in 1972 so don’t know whether that’s relevant - maybe it was a popular choice of gift at that time!


----------



## liliBuo

Onebagtoomany said:


> I know, right? My mother got married in 1972 so don’t know whether that’s relevant - maybe it was a popular choice of gift at that time!


Mine in 1989 so it was popular for at least 2 decades! On a side note jewelry as wedding gift is the best


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Roberto Coin diamond inside out hoops, Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds, Cartier Love cuff and diamond tennis bracelet. All in 18k yellow gold.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

liliBuo said:


> Mine in 1989 so it was popular for at least 2 decades! On a side note jewelry as wedding gift is the best



Here’s my mum’s - she gave it to me a few years ago but I haven’t taken it out for a long time. Looking at the dates on the coins, they range from late Victorian (1890) through to 1923


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

An evening of playing in my charm collection yielded this stack:


----------



## JenJBS

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> An evening of playing in my charm collection yielded this stack:
> 
> View attachment 5003293



You have a true gift for putting charms and stacks together! They always look extraordinary!


----------



## liliBuo

Onebagtoomany said:


> Here’s my mum’s - she gave it to me a few years ago but I haven’t taken it out for a long time. Looking at the dates on the coins, they range from late Victorian (1890) through to 1923
> 
> View attachment 5003171


I love it!!!


Apparently my grandma had a very long necklace full of Napoleon III 10 Francs (from 1855 to 1860). When her first daughter got married she took some of the coins to make a belt for her (that style of solid gold full of coins is very popular for traditional wedding dresses in northern Africa), later she devided the rest of the coins between my mom and my other aunt and made them this bracelet!


----------



## JenJBS

Took the pic, then got distracted and never posted it... My rose gold paws bracelet for a relaxed Friday.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

JenJBS said:


> You have a true gift for putting charms and stacks together! They always look extraordinary!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Kiki McDonough diamond huggies/green amethyst oval drops, Cartier Love cuff and Fope Solo and Eka Tiny bracelets with diamonds, all in yellow gold.


----------



## BPC

Today's a Tiffany day for me.
My Fleur De Lis key, and their WG oval link chain. I've never worn the oval link without my other key, but I'm really liking it on it's own.
I wore it just to go food shopping at my local Shop Rite, but made sure to keep my coat open so I can see it in every reflection.. haha.. yeah, I was being "extra".  But any chance to get out right now (still isolating due to COVID) and wear a bit of jewelry.


----------



## gwendo25

Needed a little pick pick-me-up today.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Temple Saint Claire Emerald and Diamond earrings and my 2018 Van Cleef Holiday Pendant


----------



## jelliedfeels

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> An evening of playing in my charm collection yielded this stack:
> 
> View attachment 5003293


Is that a little whistle charm?
Does it work? That’s so fun!
I like the little amethyst dangler too.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

jelliedfeels said:


> Is that a little whistle charm?
> Does it work? That’s so fun!
> I like the little amethyst dangler too.



I just went to my jewelry box to check the whistle out; it doesn’t work, unfortunately, but I have a larger silver one that does!
The amethyst charm is a teddy bear made by a talented jeweler I found on Instagram: Confetti by Jas.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Beautiful sunshine here, the start of spring and a dramatic decline in UK Covid cases!  Made the most of the lovely weather with my Opal and diamond  drop earrings and Kiki McDonough diamond pave triple band ring, both in 18k yellow gold.


----------



## JenJBS

Pink topaz earrings from Macy's.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Yellow diamonds today:

2.51 ttcw yellow and white diamond halo drop earrings in 18k white gold
Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring and Metro ring, both in platinum
Cartier Panthere watch in two tone steel and yellow gold 
Yellow and white diamond halo ring in 18k white gold


----------



## JenJBS

Just can't get enough of my Amare rings. Wearing the gold on today.


----------



## jelliedfeels

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> I just went to my jewelry box to check the whistle out; it doesn’t work, unfortunately, but I have a larger silver one that does!
> The amethyst charm is a teddy bear made by a talented jeweler I found on Instagram: Confetti by Jas.


The whistle is a cool design and it being a teddy makes it cuter.


----------



## gwendo25

Mellow yellow Tuesday.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Vintage Tiffany earrings


----------



## skyqueen

My Karen Lazar bead bracelet arrived today. Love it and VERY comfortable. Looks more expensive than it is!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

skyqueen said:


> My Karen Lazar bead bracelet arrived today. Love it and VERY comfortable. Looks more expensive than it is!
> 
> View attachment 5007827



Congrats, great bracelet! Running along to google to check this brand out...


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing Kiki McDonough diamond huggies/Domino blue topaz gold disc drops, KM Lola diamond triple band ring and Cartier Love cuff, all in yellow gold.


----------



## gwendo25

These are a few of my favourite RG 
/WG pieces, mostly 18k.


----------



## SmokieDragon

skyqueen said:


> My Karen Lazar bead bracelet arrived today. Love it and VERY comfortable. Looks more expensive than it is!
> 
> View attachment 5007827



Oh my! It's so beautiful! For a moment there, I thought I was staring at a Golden South Sea Pearl bracelet with a diamond rondel! Is it supposed to need regular restringing and do you plan to take it back to the store to do that?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing Marco Bicego Siviglia diamond drop earrings in yellow gold and Cartier Trinity ring today.


----------



## JenJBS

Fun seashell earrings today.


----------



## 880

Last summer I sent three watches I. For service. The WG breguet heritage tonneau, matte alligator strap, just returned looking brand new (bought it many years ago from Breguet when it was a small Madison Avenue boutique. It was the first boutique luxury watch, aside from Rolex and Cartier. Bought in large part bc DH and I are fans of the Aubrey Maturin books (Master and commander series) by Patrick o’brian. Maturin, one of the protagonists (the series is about their sea faring friendship set during the Napoleanic War) has the breguet. Yesterday, VCA six motif gmop



Thank you @BPC and @Cool Breeze  for your kind words!


----------



## BPC

880 said:


> Last summer I sent three watches I. For service. The WG breguet heritage tonneau shape just returned looking brand new (bought it many years ago from Breguet when it was a small Madison Avenue boutique. It was the first boutique luxury watch, aside from Rolex and Cartier. Bought in large part bc DH and I are fans of the Aubrey Maturin books (Master and commander series) by Patrick o’brian. Maturin, one of the protagonists (the series is about their friendship set during the Napoleanic War) has the breguet.
> View attachment 5009947



I love this watch. If I wore anything on my wrists, this would be it.


----------



## liliBuo

Diamond earrings


----------



## JenJBS

liliBuo said:


> Diamond earrings
> View attachment 5010259



   So pretty!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

liliBuo said:


> Diamond earrings
> View attachment 5010259



Absolutely beautiful!  What carat weight are they?Would love to see a photo on!


----------



## liliBuo

JenJBS said:


> So pretty!





Onebagtoomany said:


> Absolutely beautiful!  What carat weight are they?Would love to see a photo on!



Thank you!!!
It's this pair : https://www.bluenile.com/ca/baguette-diamond-halo-leverback-vintage_45003


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> Last summer I sent three watches I. For service. The WG breguet heritage tonneau, matte alligator strap, just returned looking brand new (bought it many years ago from Breguet when it was a small Madison Avenue boutique. It was the first boutique luxury watch, aside from Rolex and Cartier. Bought in large part bc DH and I are fans of the Aubrey Maturin books (Master and commander series) by Patrick o’brian. Maturin, one of the protagonists (the series is about their sea faring friendship set during the Napoleanic War) has the breguet. Yesterday, VCA six motif gmop
> View attachment 5009947
> View attachment 5010041
> 
> Thank you @BPC for your kind words!


What a gorgeous watch!  It’s breathtaking beautiful.


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> My Karen Lazar bead bracelet arrived today. Love it and VERY comfortable. Looks more expensive than it is!
> 
> View attachment 5007827


No Doubt!  If you buy it, I know it's going to be beautiful ")


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> No Doubt!  If you buy it, I know it's going to be beautiful ")


----------



## WineLover

Wearing a little blue and gold today.
Dainty gold and sapphire earrings 
Lapis and diamond pendant on a gold chain 
Diamond and sapphire flower ring


----------



## whateve

WineLover said:


> Wearing a little blue and gold today.
> Dainty gold and sapphire earrings
> Lapis and diamond pendant on a gold chain
> Diamond and sapphire flower ring


Beautiful! My school colors!


----------



## skyqueen

I posted this on another thread. Bought these backs to go with my new Christmas diamond studs in YG. The best earring backs I have ever used! Safety locking system and a "cushion" to keep the earrings upright. With all the mask on/off I was nervous...we all hear the stories. I'm having a special pair of studs made...EUC stone/6 prong, antique setting so I ordered another pair of these backs in WG.








						Chrysmela Extra earring lifter
					

Chrysmela Catch with added support disc, perfect for delicate earlobes and stretched piercings. These are the only earring lift with the locking technology




					chrysme.la


----------



## SmokieDragon

skyqueen said:


> I posted this on another thread. Bought these backs to go with my new Christmas diamond studs in YG. The best earring backs I have ever used! Safety locking system and a "cushion" to keep the earrings upright. With all the mask on/off I was nervous...we all hear the stories. I'm having a special pair of studs made...EUC stone/6 prong, antique setting so I ordered another pair of these backs in WG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrysmela Extra earring lifter
> 
> 
> Chrysmela Catch with added support disc, perfect for delicate earlobes and stretched piercings. These are the only earring lift with the locking technology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrysme.la



A local jeweller in my home country sells these and I wasn't sure about it until now! Thanks so much! Apparently this was invented by a lady who got into a fight with her boyfriend after she lost the diamond earrings that he had just gifted her while she was wearing them.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> I posted this on another thread. Bought these backs to go with my new Christmas diamond studs in YG. The best earring backs I have ever used! Safety locking system and a "cushion" to keep the earrings upright. With all the mask on/off I was nervous...we all hear the stories. I'm having a special pair of studs made...EUC stone/6 prong, antique setting so I ordered another pair of these backs in WG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrysmela Extra earring lifter
> 
> 
> Chrysmela Catch with added support disc, perfect for delicate earlobes and stretched piercings. These are the only earring lift with the locking technology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrysme.la



These look fabulous! You just inspired me to order a pair!  I too am waiting for a new upgraded pair of diamond studs  from Blue Nile and these will be perfect to make me feel more confident wearing them as they aren’t screwbacks.


----------



## skyqueen

SmokieDragon said:


> A local jeweller in my home country sells these and I wasn't sure about it until now! Thanks so much! Apparently this was invented by a lady who got into a fight with her boyfriend after she lost the diamond earrings that he had just gifted her while she was wearing them.





Onebagtoomany said:


> These look fabulous! You just inspired me to order a pair!  I too am waiting for a new upgraded pair of diamond studs  from Blue Nile and these will be perfect to make me feel more confident wearing them as they aren’t screwbacks.


I have the elephant jumbo backs...a lot more expensive. I don't trust them...they don't "lock" on like these backings. Love the story @SmokieDragon  
Let me know how you like them!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> I have the elephant jumbo backs...a lot more expensive. I don't trust them...they don't "lock" on like these backings. Love the story @SmokieDragon
> Let me know how you like them!



I ordered via Amazon so will get them on Tuesday, the new studs won’t arrive until the end of March but I’ll try the backs on some existing studs in the meantime and let you know! I went for yellow gold as my new studs will be in yellow gold.


----------



## foxgal

I changed up my 24/7 earrings today.


----------



## SmokieDragon

skyqueen said:


> I have the elephant jumbo backs...a lot more expensive. I don't trust them...they don't "lock" on like these backings. Love the story @SmokieDragon
> Let me know how you like them!



I got mine today from the store in WG as the yellow gold one is sold out. I need to read the instructions first as the lady demonstrating didn't do too good a job and I had to wait so patiently for her to get the sale done. Almost wish I had ordered online haha


----------



## JenJBS

My Opes Robur bracelet.


----------



## skyqueen

SmokieDragon said:


> I got mine today from the store in WG as the yellow gold one is sold out. I need to read the instructions first as the lady demonstrating didn't do too good a job and I had to wait so patiently for her to get the sale done. Almost wish I had ordered online haha


You have to pinch the metal end to open the spring...then slide on post to position then it will lock. Took me a couple times to figure it out!


----------



## J.A.N.

My new Emerald ring today


----------



## SmokieDragon

skyqueen said:


> I have the elephant jumbo backs...a lot more expensive. I don't trust them...they don't "lock" on like these backings. Love the story @SmokieDragon
> Let me know how you like them!



I think I have a strong grip. Getting them on the post wasn’t a problem but the part about squeezing it right at the end so that it will open up to release the post was tricky for me, despite reading the instructions, LOL! But I tell you, the moment it went on one earring, my ears felt like they were dancing already - so light, like it’s not even there!! So comfortable for the whole day! It’s just indescribable. So here’s my Chrysmela Extra with my emerald, jadeite and diamond earrings 

Btw, did your Chrysmela come with instructions? Quite detailed on how we’re supposed to clean them. Thanks so much for the recommendation


----------



## skyqueen

SmokieDragon said:


> I think I have a strong grip. Getting them on the post wasn’t a problem but the part about squeezing it right at the end so that it will open up to release the post was tricky for me, despite reading the instructions, LOL! But I tell you, the moment it went on one earring, my ears felt like they were dancing already - so light, like it’s not even there!! So comfortable for the whole day! It’s just indescribable. So here’s my Chrysmela Extra with my emerald, jadeite and diamond earrings
> 
> Btw, did your Chrysmela come with instructions? Quite detailed on how we’re supposed to clean them. Thanks so much for the recommendation
> 
> View attachment 5016145
> View attachment 5016146


I can't remember if I got instructions...I bought them on Amazon. Sometimes instructions make things more confusing. Always nervous to recommend anything but these are so unique and useful...thought I'd share!
BTW...gorgeous earrings


----------



## WineLover

J.A.N. said:


> My new Emerald ring today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016040
> View attachment 5016041


oh that is gorgeous!


----------



## J.A.N.

WineLover said:


> oh that is gorgeous!


Thank you It's the best ring now that I have


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> My new Emerald ring today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016040
> View attachment 5016041



Absolutely stunning and that green - wow!  Was this from the same seller that I bought my tanzanite pieces?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> I think I have a strong grip. Getting them on the post wasn’t a problem but the part about squeezing it right at the end so that it will open up to release the post was tricky for me, despite reading the instructions, LOL! But I tell you, the moment it went on one earring, my ears felt like they were dancing already - so light, like it’s not even there!! So comfortable for the whole day! It’s just indescribable. So here’s my Chrysmela Extra with my emerald, jadeite and diamond earrings
> 
> Btw, did your Chrysmela come with instructions? Quite detailed on how we’re supposed to clean them. Thanks so much for the recommendation
> 
> View attachment 5016145
> View attachment 5016146



Absolutely beautiful earrings!


----------



## SmokieDragon

skyqueen said:


> I can't remember if I got instructions...I bought them on Amazon. Sometimes instructions make things more confusing. Always nervous to recommend anything but these are so unique and useful...thought I'd share!
> BTW...gorgeous earrings



Thanks so much! They really are useful. I first saw it on IG at the end of last year but wasn't sure about trying it until you recommended it. The instructions for cleaning are on a piece of paper the size of a credit card, LOL! I will worry about it when the time comes haha



Onebagtoomany said:


> Absolutely beautiful earrings!



Thanks so much!  They are my Chinese New Year indulgence


----------



## Cool Breeze

J.A.N. said:


> My new Emerald ring today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016040
> View attachment 5016041


It is stunning!  It is such a beautiful shade of green and no inclusions!  You are curating such a gorgeous collection of gemstones.  Wear them in good health


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Absolutely stunning and that green - wow!  Was this from the same seller that I bought my tanzanite pieces?


Yes it was she did take a long time to send and resize it but it was well the worth the wait.
It's an amazing piece stands out from the rest.


----------



## J.A.N.

Cool Breeze said:


> It is stunning!  It is such a beautiful shade of green and no inclusions!  You are curating such a gorgeous collection of gemstones.  Wear them in good health


Thank you I know its awesome piece of jewellery 
Thank you for kind words   
I love gemstones full stop.


----------



## Rockerchic

J.A.N. said:


> My new Emerald ring today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016040
> View attachment 5016041


Beautiful ring!


----------



## JenJBS

Wooden leaf earrings carved by a local craftsman.


----------



## oreo713

SmokieDragon said:


> I think I have a strong grip. Getting them on the post wasn’t a problem but the part about squeezing it right at the end so that it will open up to release the post was tricky for me, despite reading the instructions, LOL! But I tell you, the moment it went on one earring, my ears felt like they were dancing already - so light, like it’s not even there!! So comfortable for the whole day! It’s just indescribable. So here’s my Chrysmela Extra with my emerald, jadeite and diamond earrings
> 
> Btw, did your Chrysmela come with instructions? Quite detailed on how we’re supposed to clean them. Thanks so much for the recommendation
> 
> View attachment 5016145
> View attachment 5016146


Your earrings are absolutely magnificent!  Could you possibly share the name of the seller?  Thanks!


----------



## SmokieDragon

oreo713 said:


> Your earrings are absolutely magnificent!  Could you possibly share the name of the seller?  Thanks!



Thanks so much! I got them from a local jeweller called Suen Jewellers in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. They had these jadeite pieces for Chinese New Year recently


----------



## oreo713

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much! I got them from a local jeweller called Suen Jewellers in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. They had these jadeite pieces for Chinese New Year recently


Thank you so much for sharing although a bit far from NYC lol.  The earrings are magnificent!   Enjoy them!


----------



## WindyCityCoco

All of it  Cuz if no one can see during Covid at i can


----------



## Pevi

I’ve been living at the beach since October 31st (we’re escaping the city because of the pandemic) and my jewelry is back  in my apartment. I only have one pair of earrings and one necklace with me, but luckily they are some of my favorites so it isn’t so boring.
I’m wearing gold and diamond earrings and pendant, my wedding set (I have a new eternity ring coming!) and my Huawei Watch Fit with the sakura pink band. My favorite is the black band for my watch (it makes the rose gold in it pop), but the pink strap is versatile, too.  Have a great day!


----------



## gwendo25

Waiting for a similar bracelet to be custom designed by my jeweller.


----------



## gwendo25

Happy Friday!


----------



## JenJBS

gwendo25 said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 5019935
> View attachment 5019934
> View attachment 5019945
> View attachment 5019946



That first ring.


----------



## JenJBS

My gold Amare ring by Lace.


----------



## gwendo25

JenJBS said:


> That first ring.


Thank you, it is a real sparkler!


----------



## mayumigolf

SmokieDragon said:


> A local jeweller in my home country sells these and I wasn't sure about it until now! Thanks so much! Apparently this was invented by a lady who got into a fight with her boyfriend after she lost the diamond earrings that he had just gifted her while she was wearing them.


Yes, that is a true story that led to inventing Chrysmela.  THANK YOU everyone on this thread for loving Chrysmela!!!  It means so much to our team.  I don't mean to sound too promotional, but we'll be celebrating a little milestone on March 31 - 1 million earrings protected in the world.   Thanks, again!!


skyqueen said:


> I posted this on another thread. Bought these backs to go with my new Christmas diamond studs in YG. The best earring backs I have ever used! Safety locking system and a "cushion" to keep the earrings upright. With all the mask on/off I was nervous...we all hear the stories. I'm having a special pair of studs made...EUC stone/6 prong, antique setting so I ordered another pair of these backs in WG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrysmela Extra earring lifter
> 
> 
> Chrysmela Catch with added support disc, perfect for delicate earlobes and stretched piercings. These are the only earring lift with the locking technology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrysme.la


----------



## mayumigolf

skyqueen said:


> I posted this on another thread. Bought these backs to go with my new Christmas diamond studs in YG. The best earring backs I have ever used! Safety locking system and a "cushion" to keep the earrings upright. With all the mask on/off I was nervous...we all hear the stories. I'm having a special pair of studs made...EUC stone/6 prong, antique setting so I ordered another pair of these backs in WG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrysmela Extra earring lifter
> 
> 
> Chrysmela Catch with added support disc, perfect for delicate earlobes and stretched piercings. These are the only earring lift with the locking technology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrysme.la


THANK YOU all of you in this thread!!!  So grateful your Chrsymela love.   It means so much to Team Chrysmela.  Best,  M


----------



## mrs moulds

Some jade pieces and Rolex watch.


----------



## mrs moulds

Some jade pieces and Rolex watch.


----------



## J.A.N.

Happy Mothers day my son totally surprised me 2day


----------



## skyqueen

mayumigolf said:


> THANK YOU all of you in this thread!!!  So grateful your Chrsymela love.   It means so much to Team Chrysmela.  Best,  M


The best earring backs I have ever bought! Just wish I had stock in your company...a winner


----------



## J.A.N.

New preowned Tiffany ring came 2day 
L.V, Gucci and Tiffany+Co


----------



## Pevi

J.A.N. said:


> New preowned Tiffany ring came 2day
> L.V, Gucci and Tiffany+Co
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5022995


That Louis Vuitton ring is TDF!


----------



## J.A.N.

Thanks so much   


Pevi said:


> That Louis Vuitton ring is TDF!
> [/QUOTE


----------



## SmokieDragon

Wore these pearl hoops with my Chrysmela earring backs today - so comfortable compared to the original gold earring backs


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

A couple gold Marla Aaron locks on vintage sterling rolo chains. This phone’s camera always seems to pick up every speck of lint whenever I wear black.


----------



## WineLover

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> A couple gold Marla Aaron locks on vintage sterling rolo chains. This phone camera always seems to pick up every speck of lint whenever I wear black.
> 
> View attachment 5023809


I really like how you layered the chains, very lovely.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

WineLover said:


> I really like how you layered the chains, very lovely.


Thanks so much!


----------



## gwendo25

Today’s treats.


----------



## J.A.N.

Another new purchase 2ct Ruby amd Diamond ring. Completing my precious gemstone collection. Sapphire, emerald and of course Ruby the king of all Gems.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Found it hard to get a good photo - wearing tanzanite and diamond halo drop earrings in 18k white gold.

Edit: managed to get a better photo off my ears, please excuse the poor lighting!


----------



## foxgal

I haven’t worn my Pandora in years, but in honor of St Paddy’s Day, I threw on some green charms along with my Jamie Joseph prehnite ring!


----------



## foxgal

foxgal said:


> I haven’t worn my Pandora in years, but in honor of St Paddy’s Day, I threw on some green charms along with my Jamie Joseph prehnite ring!
> 
> View attachment 5025981



Oh, and I can’t forget the claddagh ring directly from the original Thomas Dillon in Galway!


----------



## JenJBS

foxgal said:


> Oh, and I can’t forget the claddagh ring directly from the original Thomas Dillon in Galway!
> 
> View attachment 5026005



Lovely! And how exceptional to have one from the original Thomas Dillon in Galway! 
I want a platinum claddagh ring as my wedding ring if I ever get married. Maybe ruby for the heart. Maybe a few small diamonds in the crown.


----------



## gwendo25

Keeping it round today with these halo’s:


----------



## JenJBS

gwendo25 said:


> Keeping it round today with these halo’s:
> 
> View attachment 5026575
> View attachment 5026576
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026579



That ring is stunning!


----------



## foxgal

JenJBS said:


> Lovely! And how exceptional to have one from the original Thomas Dillon in Galway!
> I want a platinum claddagh ring as my wedding ring if I ever get married. Maybe ruby for the heart. Maybe a few small diamonds in the crown.



Thank you. It was fascinating to visit his shop while we were visiting Ireland and read about the history of the design.

What a beautiful idea for a wedding ring!


----------



## JenJBS

foxgal said:


> Thank you. It was fascinating to visit his shop while we were visiting Ireland and read about the history of the design.
> 
> What a beautiful idea for a wedding ring!
> 
> View attachment 5026680



Thank you!    That ring is beautiful!


----------



## J.A.N.

foxgal said:


> Thank you. It was fascinating to visit his shop while we were visiting Ireland and read about the history of the design.
> 
> What a beautiful idea for a wedding ring!
> 
> View attachment 5026680


Thats gorgeous


----------



## mrs moulds

My hubby’s watch and Tiffany Return to Tiffany’s bracelet.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Today: a faceted moonstone pendant and a gold-capped shark tooth (both Etsy purchases).


----------



## mrs moulds

gwendo25 said:


> Keeping it round today with these halo’s:
> 
> View attachment 5026575
> View attachment 5026576
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026579


 OMGosh! We’re ring twins!!!!! So cool


gwendo25 said:


> Keeping it round today with these halo’s:
> 
> View attachment 5026575
> View attachment 5026576
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026579


----------



## mrs moulds

mrs moulds said:


> OMGosh! We’re ring twins!!!!! So cool


----------



## mrs moulds

mrs moulds said:


> OMGosh! We’re ring twins!!!!! So cool


Twins !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jelliedfeels

speaking of the claddagh - I’m wearing this on my camel coat atm.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing Kiki McDonough Fantasy diamond and lavender amethyst drop earrings and matching pendant today with Cartier Trinity ring.


----------



## gwendo25

Saturday’s sweet things, layering with Tiffany pendant.


----------



## J.A.N.

Ruby, Sapphire and Emerald


----------



## 880

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Today: a faceted moonstone pendant and a gold-capped shark tooth (both Etsy purchases).
> 
> View attachment 5027322


@ouiouilexiaussi, this is so beautiful, dainty, and sculptural!


----------



## mrs moulds

Wearing a turquoise and amethyst ring, with ByChari  gold hoops and rings, ‘T’ initial studs that I got from the Slauson Indoor Swap meet in LA. My husband thinks that the initial earrings are ‘ghetto’ but, hey, I grew up in LA and guess it’s just our thing LOL


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Wearing a turquoise and amethyst ring, with ByChari  gold hoops and rings, ‘T’ initial studs that I got from the Slauson Indoor Swap meet in LA. My husband thinks that the initial earrings are ‘ghetto’ but, hey, I grew up in LA and guess it just our thing LOL
> 
> View attachment 5029296
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029297


You go girl!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> You go girl!


Love you, my Queen


----------



## mrs moulds

mrs moulds said:


> Love you, my Queen


The Slauson Indoor Swap
Meet is fantastic when looking for gold, jade, hell, everything.You can bargain prices etc...
Now, you run a risk of being shot due to the gang bangers LOL yet, I go early in the morning when no one is there and handle my business. I’ve got to show you the beautiful jade piece Chey brought me from there, so lovely!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cool blues and white metals today... 

Bezel set diamond studs in white gold 
Roberto Coin diamond circle pendant in white gold 
Tiffany diamond three stone ring and Metro ring, both in platinum 
Aquamarine and diamond halo ring


----------



## mrs moulds

Onebagtoomany said:


> Cool blues and white metals today...
> 
> Bezel set diamond studs in white gold
> Roberto Coin diamond circle pendant in white gold
> Tiffany diamond three stone ring and Metro ring, both in platinum
> Aquamarine and diamond halo ring
> 
> View attachment 5029446
> View attachment 5029447
> View attachment 5029448
> View attachment 5029449


beautiful


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mrs moulds said:


> beautiful



Thank you!


----------



## ASA2018

I only consistently wear my wedding band and Pandora bracelet every day...but only when I go out.  I never wear jewellery at home.  I’ll wear my engagement ring too as well for fancier outings, not while running errands.  My Pandora is now full at 17 charms and has special sentimental value to me as each charm signifies a milestone in my life.  I also have a Tiffany silver bracelet but only very occasionally wear it.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

880 said:


> @ouiouilexiaussi, this is so beautiful, dainty, and sculptural!



Thank you! I have a soft spot for quirky shapes.


----------



## gwendo25

mrs moulds said:


> OMGosh! We’re ring twins!!!!! So cool


Wow!  Twins we are!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Yellow diamonds today


----------



## JenJBS

Wore this necklace to church today. Got it from Nordstrom years ago, and don't remember the designer.


----------



## gwendo25

Casual Sunday.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today:

Diamond bezel set studs
Asprey 167 button pendant - diamond and amethyst
Amethyst and diamond halo ring

All in 18k white gold.


----------



## WineLover

Finally a warm sunny day to enjoy! 18k rope bracelet and my great-grandmother’s ruby ring.


----------



## JenJBS

Simple, pretty earrings today.


----------



## Canturi lover

JenJBS said:


> Simple, pretty earrings today.
> 
> View attachment 5032173


Lovely colour. Browsing Instagram today and saw these and thought of you


----------



## JenJBS

Canturi lover said:


> Lovely colour. Browsing Instagram today and saw these and thought of you




Thank you!      Awww! So very kind of you to think of me!  Those earrings are stunning!    Thank you for the link!


----------



## myfirstchanel

Today in my full adidas sweats


----------



## so_sofya1985

Wearing my Chopard casmir hoops today! Absolutely love them


----------



## so_sofya1985

Canturi lover said:


> View attachment 4988823
> 
> Trying to take a photo of my newish ring is really difficult - it's RG and pave rubies. They really sparkle and glow in real life.


Oh I loooooove that bulgari watch and you are Werking it!!!!


----------



## Canturi lover

so_sofya1985 said:


> Oh I loooooove that bulgari watch and you are Werking it!!!!


 Thank you.


----------



## gwendo25

Midweek selection, Birks Salon rings and modified Gucci pendant (added diamond).


----------



## Hq8

immijenheap said:


> Just received my new David Yurman cable classics with morganite
> View attachment 4968115
> View attachment 4968116



congratulation very nice ...how to know my size i like to order my size in Cartier love 17


----------



## xo.siren

I’m wearing my peoples jewellers diamond band, Mejuri gold croissant ring and Mejuri gold spheres bracelet


----------



## JenJBS

My gold Amare ring. Yes, I am obsessed with this design...


----------



## jelliedfeels

Not doing much today in my malachite thumb ring and watch


----------



## gwendo25

Looking to add this paper clip necklace to my collection.  Shopping around now to find the right thickness and length.




For today I will be wearing these;


----------



## so_sofya1985

My earrings in platinum, with pearls and diamonds 
Got them at an auction at Bonhams in Ca! Super happy with them


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Wearing my statement necklace, a gigantic sterling thorn, just cuz. Happy Friday!!


----------



## Pevi

2 very cute croissant vermeil rings I got as a present, gold and beaded bracelets, and my usual earrings and necklace with animal print culottes


----------



## Pevi

Pevi said:


> 2 very cute croissant vermeil rings I got as a present, gold and beaded bracelets, and my usual earrings and necklace with animal print culottes


Forgot the pics


----------



## skyqueen

ouiouilexiaussi said:


> Wearing my statement necklace, a gigantic sterling thorn, just cuz. Happy Friday!!
> 
> View attachment 5035712


You have the perfect neck and collarbone to wear this necklace...you wear the necklace the necklace doesn't wear you!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

skyqueen said:


> You have the perfect neck and collarbone to wear this necklace...you wear the necklace the necklace doesn't wear you!



Haha, thank you for your kind words!


----------



## mrs moulds

Multi stone ring in 14k, the same gold hoops earrings from MyChari and .50 martini diamond studs in 14k.


----------



## gwendo25

New 14k Paper clip bracelet today with coloured diamond ring. Should be getting similar necklace today!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

gwendo25 said:


> New 14k Paper clip bracelet today with coloured diamond ring. Should be getting similar necklace today!
> 
> View attachment 5036665
> View attachment 5036666
> View attachment 5036667



So luxe! Love the thickness of the bracelet’s links.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Yellow and white diamond double halo drop earrings in 18k white gold and Tiffany DBTY five stone bracelet in platinum. Also (not pictured) Cartier Panthere small two tone gold and steel watch and Tiffany diamond three stone ring and Metro ring, both in platinum.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My new diamond studs arrived today from Blue Nile! 1.62 ttcw. Stats are:

0.81, 0.81
Ideal cut 
VS2 clarity/D colour 
55/55 table
61.7/61.9 depth 
GIA triple excellent on cut, polish and symmetry  
No fluorescence
Hearts and arrows  
0.8 and 1.2 on HCA 

My old ones were supposedly a similar size but look a lot smaller visually, so must have been poor quality although they did sparkle. I thought I was upgrading on quality but am thrilled that they look substantially bigger as well.

So happy with my new studs and would recommend going the custom route to anyone looking for new ones, I wish I hadn’t wasted my money now on my old ones even though I got them for a good price.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> My new diamond studs arrived today from Blue Nile! 1.62 ttcw. Stats are:
> 
> 0.81, 0.81
> Ideal cut
> VS2 clarity/D colour
> 55/55 table
> 61.7/61.9 depth
> GIA triple excellent on cut, polish and symmetry
> No fluorescence
> Hearts and arrows
> 0.8 and 1.2 on HCA
> 
> My old ones were supposedly a similar size but look a lot smaller visually, so must have been poor quality although they did sparkle. I thought I was upgrading on quality but am thrilled that they look substantially bigger as well.
> 
> So happy with my new studs and would recommend going the custom route to anyone looking for new ones, I wish I hadn’t wasted my money now on my old ones even though I got them for a good price.
> 
> View attachment 5038489
> View attachment 5038490
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038492
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038493



Beautiful, enjoy!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Beautiful, enjoy!



Thank you!


----------



## littlerain

Onebagtoomany said:


> My new diamond studs arrived today from Blue Nile! 1.62 ttcw. Stats are:
> 
> 0.81, 0.81
> Ideal cut
> VS2 clarity/D colour
> 55/55 table
> 61.7/61.9 depth
> GIA triple excellent on cut, polish and symmetry
> No fluorescence
> Hearts and arrows
> 0.8 and 1.2 on HCA
> 
> My old ones were supposedly a similar size but look a lot smaller visually, so must have been poor quality although they did sparkle. I thought I was upgrading on quality but am thrilled that they look substantially bigger as well.
> 
> So happy with my new studs and would recommend going the custom route to anyone looking for new ones, I wish I hadn’t wasted my money now on my old ones even though I got them for a good price.
> 
> View attachment 5038489
> View attachment 5038490
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038492
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038493



glad you love them! I was thinking about trying the blue Nile platinum setting if I don’t fare well with the bony levy I just got! (I seem to have moderate reactions to even white gold earrings these days ‍*shrug*)


----------



## Onebagtoomany

littlerain said:


> glad you love them! I was thinking about trying the blue Nile platinum setting if I don’t fare well with the bony levy I just got! (I seem to have moderate reactions to even white gold earrings these days ‍*shrug*)



Thanks!  Yours sound lovely, hopefully you will get on with the setting! My studs are set in 18k yellow gold but seem very sturdy and well made, so I’m sure the platinum would be beautiful!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Just took this photo of one of my new studs - left, 0.81 carat - and one of my old studs - right, 0.80 carat. The difference in size is quite shocking. Is this likely to be purely down to cut/quality differences or did I get cheated when I bought the old ones?! It matters to me as the person I bought the old studs from is a jeweller I’ve known for years and trusted. I did get them for a ridiculously cheap price on the basis that they would be sold as seen and not officially certified but was given assurances regarding size and basic clarity/colour quality.


----------



## hers4eva

Onebagtoomany said:


> Just took this photo of one of my new studs - left, 0.81 carat - and one of my old studs - right, 0.80 carat. The difference in size is quite shocking. Is this likely to be purely down to cut/quality differences or did I get cheated when I bought the old ones?! It matters to me as the person I bought the old studs from is a jeweller I’ve known for years and trusted. I did get them for a ridiculously cheap price on the basis that they would be sold as seen and not officially certified but was given assurances regarding size and basic clarity/colour quality.
> 
> View attachment 5038777



Maybe your older studs have more diamond weight in it’s depth versus it’s top table?

Your new diamond studs are gorgeous!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Onebagtoomany said:


> Just took this photo of one of my new studs - left, 0.81 carat - and one of my old studs - right, 0.80 carat. The difference in size is quite shocking. Is this likely to be purely down to cut/quality differences or did I get cheated when I bought the old ones?! It matters to me as the person I bought the old studs from is a jeweller I’ve known for years and trusted. I did get them for a ridiculously cheap price on the basis that they would be sold as seen and not officially certified but was given assurances regarding size and basic clarity/colour quality.
> 
> View attachment 5038777



Beautiful earrings!

Wow! That is a big difference. Without unmounting the stones, maybe you could measure them with a digital caliper to see if the only reason your old pair are smaller is due to the depth.


----------



## limom

Who knew alligators could be so wearable?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

hers4eva said:


> Maybe your older studs have more diamond weight in it’s depth versus it’s top table?
> 
> Your new diamond studs are gorgeous!



Thanks!  

I hope it’s something reasonable like you have suggested as it would be awful to think the jeweller lied  When I compared the two sets of studs it was quite a shock, you would never think they are supposed to be virtually the same size.


----------



## limom

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I hope it’s something reasonable like you have suggested as it would be awful to think the jeweller lied  When I compared the two sets of studs it was quite a shock, you would never think they are supposed to be virtually the same size.


This will not be so noticeable once on your ears.
Your studs are so pretty. Enjoy them.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Beautiful earrings!
> 
> Wow! That is a big difference. Without unmounting the stones, maybe you could measure them with a digital caliper to see if the only reason your old pair are smaller is due to the depth.



Thank you! That’s a good idea, I don’t have one but will see if I can get my hands on one. Another option is to take both sets in to another bricks and mortar jeweller I know and get his opinion but that will have to wait until the shops open here on the 12th. I would like to sell the old studs but can only do so and for a fair price when I know exactly what I have got size-wise!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

limom said:


> This will not be so noticeable once on your ears.
> Your studs are so pretty. Enjoy them.



Thanks 

The stud on the right is from the old pair so wouldn’t be worn at the same time, I just placed it next to one of the new ones to show the difference in size. I’m still hoping to sell the old ones once I establish exactly what size they are, they are pretty studs despite not being top quality and they do sparkle. I’m sure someone would be delighted with them for the right price.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Just took this photo of one of my new studs - left, 0.81 carat - and one of my old studs - right, 0.80 carat. The difference in size is quite shocking. Is this likely to be purely down to cut/quality differences or did I get cheated when I bought the old ones?! It matters to me as the person I bought the old studs from is a jeweller I’ve known for years and trusted. I did get them for a ridiculously cheap price on the basis that they would be sold as seen and not officially certified but was given assurances regarding size and basic clarity/colour quality.
> 
> View attachment 5038777




At the end of the day, the carat weight is just a weight. Basically 0.80 carats = 0.16 g. I also think it is like what @hers4eva has said ie more diamond weight in depth versus its top table. I guess it's like 2 people who weigh the same but their proportions are different so one looks thinner and the other looks wider...


----------



## Pevi

Onebagtoomany said:


> My new diamond studs arrived today from Blue Nile! 1.62 ttcw. Stats are:
> 
> 0.81, 0.81
> Ideal cut
> VS2 clarity/D colour
> 55/55 table
> 61.7/61.9 depth
> GIA triple excellent on cut, polish and symmetry
> No fluorescence
> Hearts and arrows
> 0.8 and 1.2 on HCA
> 
> My old ones were supposedly a similar size but look a lot smaller visually, so must have been poor quality although they did sparkle. I thought I was upgrading on quality but am thrilled that they look substantially bigger as well.
> 
> So happy with my new studs and would recommend going the custom route to anyone looking for new ones, I wish I hadn’t wasted my money now on my old ones even though I got them for a good price.
> 
> View attachment 5038489
> View attachment 5038490
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038492
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038493


Really beautiful and the perfect size! Congrats!


----------



## JenJBS

My Marine Corps insignia necklace. Semper Fi!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> At the end of the day, the carat weight is just a weight. Basically 0.80 carats = 0.16 g. I also think it is like what @hers4eva has said ie more diamond weight in depth versus its top table. I guess it's like 2 people who weigh the same but their proportions are different so one looks thinner and the other looks wider...



I like your analogy! I’ll be interested to see what the other jeweller says, I’ll be really impressed if they are the same size!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Pevi said:


> Really beautiful and the perfect size! Congrats!



Thank you!  I’m very happy with the size, don’t think I would want to go any bigger in the future as these don’t feel like too much for everyday.


----------



## hers4eva

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you!  I’m very happy with the size, don’t think I would want to go any bigger in the future as these don’t feel like too much for everyday.




always wondered the start of what weight in a round diamond stud would be uncomfortable sleeping in?

is .80 carat fine for sleeping?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

hers4eva said:


> always wondered the start of what weight in a round diamond stud would be uncomfortable sleeping in?
> 
> is .80 carat fine for sleeping?



I’ll be honest, I used to sleep in a previous pair but after losing one of my old studs my hubby shamed me into always taking them off before going to bed! Comfort-wise though I think .80 would be fine, however it would depend on the setting. Mine are in a four prong setting with guardian backs so I don’t think they would dig in.


----------



## NY2LA

hers4eva said:


> always wondered the start of what weight in a round diamond stud would be uncomfortable sleeping in?
> 
> is .80 carat fine for sleeping?


I have .92 & .93 and they’ve been fine to sleep in. I noticed them the first night but now that I am used to wearing the earrings regularly, I don’t feel them if I go to sleep with them in.


----------



## gwendo25

hers4eva said:


> always wondered the start of what weight in a round diamond stud would be uncomfortable sleeping in?
> 
> is .80 carat fine for sleeping?


I wouldn’t advise  sleeping  with them.  They will stretch your piercing over time.  That happened to me!


----------



## gwendo25

Mixing my gold with dancing diamonds today.


----------



## Pevi

DH came back from the city today and brought my new eternity band! I love it! It’s 1ctw (full eternity). I wanted something small because my engagement ring is pretty dainty (most engagement rings in my culture are small, the only big engagement ring I’ve seen in my circle of friends is a 1 ct and she’s married to a Jamaican. The rest are 0.25 cts or so). I love it! Granted it’s comparatively smaller than my other eternity ring (half eternity), but prettier. My old one is now a stacking ring.
The only negative thing about getting a new ring is that now my wedding and engagement ring look “sad” in comparison. They are in urgent need of rhodium replating! All that sanitizer has turned them yellow. It will have to wait, though. 
DH also brought me a necklace that wasn’t in storage. I haven’t worn it in so long that it feels like a new piece


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Playing around with my Marla Aaron locks and a couple new charms: a large sterling J and an amethyst bear with a gold bail.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Enjoying the sunlight on my yellow diamond pieces today


----------



## so_sofya1985

My custom made yellow diamond ring with ER marquise inside and a Rolex gmt but not sticking yet another pic of it as I’m sure everyone is already sick of me showing my new purchase


----------



## so_sofya1985

Ok ok if you insist


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Happy Friday! Rose gold/diamond skull and vintage sterling key today.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Enjoying the sunlight on my yellow diamond pieces today
> 
> View attachment 5041548
> View attachment 5041549



Yay!! You are out and about!  Beautiful pieces that shine in daylight!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Yay!! You are out and about!  Beautiful pieces that shine in daylight!



Yes! It feels amazing, lol! We can now meet up in a group of six or two households outside, so seeing family members for the first time in six months  Shops open on the 12th!


----------



## gwendo25

Finally found the right size paperclip necklace to go along with bracelet. It is adjustable which suits me fine.


----------



## eddilicious

gwendo25 said:


> Finally found the right size paperclip necklace to go along with bracelet. It is adjustable which suits me fine.
> 
> View attachment 5042970
> View attachment 5042971
> View attachment 5042972
> View attachment 5042974


Gorgeous pieces!


----------



## mrs moulds

Today!


----------



## gwendo25

What to wear today......so many choices but nowhere to go. Let’s go yellow today with my favourite 18k Birks Salon pieces.


----------



## Cool Breeze

gwendo25 said:


> What to wear today......so many choices but nowhere to go. Let’s go yellow today with my favourite 18k Birks Salon pieces.
> 
> View attachment 5043634
> View attachment 5043637
> View attachment 5043638
> View attachment 5043639


Beautiful as ever!  I bought a Birks piece through Saks Fifth Avenue in February and I was so impressed with the Birks packaging.  The necklace was great, too.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.62 ttcw diamond studs in 18k yellow gold
Mappin and Webb diamond twist ring in 18k yellow gold - new addition to my collection and using it as a more carefree ring in lieu of my wedding bands 
Cartier Panthere small watch in two tone steel and gold
Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds


----------



## JenJBS

Casual bracelet for a relaxed Saturday at home.


----------



## foxgal

mrs moulds said:


> Wearing a turquoise and amethyst ring, with ByChari  gold hoops and rings, ‘T’ initial studs that I got from the Slauson Indoor Swap meet in LA. My husband thinks that the initial earrings are ‘ghetto’ but, hey, I grew up in LA and guess it just our thing LOL
> 
> View attachment 5029296
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029297



Wow, that turquoise ring is so unique and beautiful!


----------



## foxgal

JenJBS said:


> My gold Amare ring. Yes, I am obsessed with this design...
> 
> View attachment 5033495



Gorgeous! I just discovered this design and find it so amazing!


----------



## JenJBS

foxgal said:


> Gorgeous! I just discovered this design and find it so amazing!



Thanks!    I love it!


----------



## foxgal

I’ve just been playing today with mixing up costume and vintage pieces. A silver & cz choker, pearls with a lock I made myself, and vintage silver locket with twist lock.


----------



## mrs moulds

Onebagtoomany said:


> 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in 18k yellow gold
> Mappin and Webb diamond twist ring in 18k yellow gold - new addition to my collection and using it as a more carefree ring in lieu of my wedding bands
> Cartier Panthere small watch in two tone steel and gold
> Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds
> 
> View attachment 5043848
> View attachment 5043850
> View attachment 5043852


I love every piece!


----------



## mrs moulds

so_sofya1985 said:


> My custom made yellow diamond ring with ER marquise inside and a Rolex gmt but not sticking yet another pic of it as I’m sure everyone is already sick of me showing my new purchase
> View attachment 5041712


What a beauty!


----------



## mrs moulds

so_sofya1985 said:


> Ok ok if you insist
> View attachment 5041714


Love it!!!!


----------



## gwendo25

Cool Breeze said:


> Beautiful as ever!  I bought a Birks piece through Saks Fifth Avenue in February and I was so impressed with the Birks packaging.  The necklace was great, too.


Birks has great quality products, enjoy!


----------



## foxgal

Similar to yesterday...wearing the vintage pearls and silver locket that my MIL gave me for our Easter brunch with her and FIL. She was so happy to see them getting used and thought this was a very creative arrangement. Happy Easter everyone (or Passover, or weekend)!


----------



## WineLover

A little Easter bling. Antique rose gold watch, aquamarine and diamond ring, and a gold bangle.


----------



## jmaemonte

I recently had a morganite ring converted to pendant and I have to admit that I have been obsessed with it lately.  So much so that I coordinate my outfits around the necklace.  I’ve been wearing it along with my pear shaped morganite ring. I know the ring is 9 carats and I believe the pendant is 10-12 carats.


----------



## 880

Diamond stud earrings


----------



## JenJBS

jmaemonte said:


> I recently had a morganite ring converted to pendant and I have to admit that I have been obsessed with it lately.  So much so that I coordinate my outfits around the necklace.  I’ve been wearing it along with my pear shaped morganite ring. I know the ring is 9 carats and I believe the pendant is 10-12 carats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046159
> View attachment 5046160
> View attachment 5046161
> View attachment 5046162



Stunning!       Morganite is such a beautiful stone!


----------



## JenJBS

Wearing my newest bracelet for the first time.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing my new to me Cartier Love necklace with diamonds in yellow gold for the first time 

Also 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold and pink sapphire and diamond three stone ring in yellow gold.


----------



## limom

so pretty


----------



## Pevi

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my new to me Cartier Love necklace with diamonds in yellow gold for the first time
> 
> Also 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold and pink sapphire and diamond three stone ring in yellow gold.
> 
> View attachment 5048661
> View attachment 5048662
> View attachment 5048663


I love all your jewelry, but that ring is something special! It's amazing!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

limom said:


> so pretty



Thank you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Pevi said:


> I love all your jewelry, but that ring is something special! It's amazing!



Thank you so much! I fell in love with it after seeing it in my local jeweller’s shop window a couple of years ago. Love the bright pink with yellow gold


----------



## Cool Breeze

JenJBS said:


> Wearing my newest bracelet for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 5048143


Very cool!


----------



## JenJBS

Cool Breeze said:


> Very cool!



Thank you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Taken in the beautiful early morning sunshine - 1.01 ttcw diamond pear drop earrings, Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring and Metro ring in platinum and blue sapphire and diamond pear ring in 18k white gold.


----------



## JenJBS

My Amare ring in steel and bronze.


----------



## LoveMyHalo

I’m never without my engagement ring and Love bracelet. I would also wear a watch and a necklace when I go out but haven’t been wearing much jewelry since the pandemic.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond circle/hoop drop earrings in 18k white gold and Tiffany Soleste pink and white diamond ring in platinum


----------



## gwendo25

Yay for Saturday! Roberto Coin 5.5 ct
Bangle, Gucci pendant and 2.5 tcw princess cut diamond ring with pink diamond halo.


----------



## hers4eva

Onebagtoomany said:


> Diamond circle/hoop drop earrings in 18k white gold and Tiffany Soleste pink and white diamond ring in platinum
> 
> View attachment 5050615



 love your special ring  
if you can, please share some details on your beauty


----------



## Onebagtoomany

hers4eva said:


> love your special ring
> if you can, please share some details on your beauty



Thanks! It’s 0.50 carat in total, with white diamonds set in platinum and pink diamonds set in yellow gold. I love the way the yellow gold makes the pink diamonds pop! It’s as new but I bought it from a seller who has sold me some of my other Tiffany pieces.


----------



## shaezie

On the way to meet a friend outside and I thought 'hmm.. I seldom wear jewellery now since the pandemic started' so I decided to style up my rings. And because I love to mix and match and layer up my jewelleries 

*Japanese akoya pearls
*orbs of light rings ( amethyst, opal, emerald and Ruby)
*link bracelet and diamond heart bracelet


----------



## merekat703

My $100 pawn shop ring. Appraised at $1200!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

merekat703 said:


> My $100 pawn shop ring. Appraised at $1200!



Beautiful! I love pawnshops, I got my 0.75 ttcw 7 stone diamond eternity ring with great specs from one for £295 - normally well over £2k at UK prices! £100 is an absolute bargain!


----------



## QueenofWrapDress

My trusted everyday earrings, small gold hoops my grandmother gave me 10+ years ago, broke. I even slept in them and only took them out if I wanted to wear other earrings. I feel naked haha.

Haven't been able to find a replacement yet.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

QueenofWrapDress said:


> My trusted everyday earrings, small gold hoops my grandmother gave me 10+ years ago, broke. I even slept in them and only took them out if I wanted to wear other earrings. I feel naked haha.
> 
> Haven't been able to find a replacement yet.



Oh that's too bad. Sorry about your earrings. Maybe post a pic so others can help you find a similar replacement?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.01 ttcw diamond pear drop earrings and amethyst and diamond halo ring, both in 18k white gold.


----------



## gwendo25

Two tone Tag Aquaracer with Paperclip bracelet and other goodies layered today.


----------



## JenJBS

Amethyst and blue topaz ring from a local store.


----------



## cih8205

Black Pendant necklace, flower-shaped silver bracelet!


----------



## skyqueen

18kt/diamond locket with a DBTY chain


----------



## skyqueen

These earrings have been in the works since before Christmas. I wanted a pair of OEC studs. Finding a pair with in a higher color was a challenge...never mind 2! Finally found the stones and decided I wanted an antique setting to compliment them. Found the "tulip" setting that a lot of old-world jewelers used. While the earrings looked fabulously antique in style they were too high and uncomfortable. Just didn't sit well on my ears! I looked at 6 prong but finally went with 3 prong. Very comfortable and showed off the beauty of the stones. I'd like to introduce you to my "Gertrude" earrings 
3.96 tcw F/VS2


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onebagtoomany said:


> Diamond circle/hoop drop earrings in 18k white gold and Tiffany Soleste pink and white diamond ring in platinum
> 
> View attachment 5050614
> View attachment 5050615


So beautiful!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

skyqueen said:


> These earrings have been in the works since before Christmas. I wanted a pair of OEC studs. Finding a pair with in a higher color was a challenge...never mind 2! Finally found the stones and decided I wanted an antique setting to compliment them. Found the "tulip" setting that a lot of old-world jewelers used. While the earrings looked fabulously antique in style they were too high and uncomfortable. Just didn't sit well on my ears! I looked at 6 prong but finally went with 3 prong. Very comfortable and showed off the beauty of the stones. I'd like to introduce you to my "Gertrude" earrings
> 3.96 tcw F/VS2
> 
> View attachment 5053996


Stunning!  Congratulations on your find!


----------



## gwendo25

Pevi said:


> DH came back from the city today and brought my new eternity band! I love it! It’s 1ctw (full eternity). I wanted something small because my engagement ring is pretty dainty (most engagement rings in my culture are small, the only big engagement ring I’ve seen in my circle of friends is a 1 ct and she’s married to a Jamaican. The rest are 0.25 cts or so). I love it! Granted it’s comparatively smaller than my other eternity ring (half eternity), but prettier. My old one is now a stacking ring.
> The only negative thing about getting a new ring is that now my wedding and engagement ring look “sad” in comparison. They are in urgent need of rhodium replating! All that sanitizer has turned them yellow. It will have to wait, though.
> DH also brought me a necklace that wasn’t in storage. I haven’t worn it in so long that it feels like a new piece


Beautiful, enjoy!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AntiqueShopper said:


> So beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## gwendo25

A little sparkle on this dreary day with some Birks beauties!


----------



## TomBentley94

Hey all, 
I just got this LV monogram eclipse necklace for my bday. I am loving it!


----------



## mrs moulds

The same old pieces, with the exception of a jade bangle.


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> 18kt/diamond locket with a DBTY chain
> 
> View attachment 5053979


So pretty!!!!!


----------



## gwendo25

A little brightness today with my favourite tanzanite, multi-colour sapphires and diamonds.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Have been on the hunt for a larger blue sapphire for a while, ideally in a double halo setting so that it wouldn’t compete with my other sapphire and gemstone rings which are mainly set either with a single halo or in a three stone design. I was also really fussy about the colour which needed to be a rich royal blue, not a fan of sapphires which are too light or too dark. 

I found this beauty which is being resized and will hopefully be on its way to me by the end of this week!  






The blue sapphire is 2.01 carat and the white diamonds are 0.75 ttcw, set in platinum.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> A little brightness today with my favourite tanzanite, multi-colour sapphires and diamonds.
> 
> View attachment 5059551
> View attachment 5059552
> View attachment 5059553
> View attachment 5059554



Beautiful, love love love the rich and vivid blue of the tanzanite! 

I’m waiting for the tanzanite ring I bought a few months ago to be resized now that the shops have opened, can’t wait to get it back


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Have been on the hunt for a larger blue sapphire for a while, ideally in a double halo setting so that it wouldn’t compete with my other sapphire and gemstone rings which are mainly set either with a single halo or in a three stone design. I was also really fussy about the colour which needed to be a rich royal blue, not a fan of sapphires which are too light or too dark.
> 
> I found this beauty which is being resized and will hopefully be on its way to me by the end of this week!
> 
> View attachment 5060416
> View attachment 5060417
> View attachment 5060418
> 
> 
> The blue sapphire is 2.01 carat and the white diamonds are 0.75 ttcw, set in platinum.


This is truly beautiful   
Congratulations 
Can't wait for the mod shots


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> This is truly beautiful
> Congratulations
> Can't wait for the mod shots



Thanks JAN, I knew you would appreciate it as a fellow lover of sapphires and tanzanites  Are you still wearing the beautiful tanzanite ring you bought a few months ago?  I’m hoping to get my tanzanite ring back from the jeweller in the next few days as it needed to be resized.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks JAN, I knew you would appreciate it as a fellow lover of sapphires and tanzanites  Are you still wearing the beautiful tanzanite ring you bought a few months ago?  I’m hoping to get my tanzanite ring back from the jeweller in the next few days as it needed to be resized.



I adore blue my fav colour as you know 
I cant wait to see it on the colour is to die for.
Your such a perfectionist when it comes to the getting the colour spot on. 
Yes of course its still gorgeous as ever.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Beautiful, love love love the rich and vivid blue of the tanzanite!
> 
> I’m waiting for the tanzanite ring I bought a few months ago to be resized now that the shops have opened, can’t wait to get it back
> 
> 
> Onebagtoomany said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have been on the hunt for a larger blue sapphire for a while, ideally in a double halo setting so that it wouldn’t compete with my other sapphire and gemstone rings which are mainly set either with a single halo or in a three stone design. I was also really fussy about the colour which needed to be a rich royal blue, not a fan of sapphires which are too light or too dark.
> 
> I found this beauty which is being resized and will hopefully be on its way to me by the end of this week!
> 
> View attachment 5060416
> View attachment 5060417
> View attachment 5060418
> 
> 
> The blue sapphire is 2.01 carat and the white diamonds are 0.75 ttcw, set in platinum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onebagtoomany said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have been on the hunt for a larger blue sapphire for a while, ideally in a double halo setting so that it wouldn’t compete with my other sapphire and gemstone rings which are mainly set either with a single halo or in a three stone design. I was also really fussy about the colour which needed to be a rich royal blue, not a fan of sapphires which are too light or too dark.
> 
> I found this beauty which is being resized and will hopefully be on its way to me by the end of this week!
> 
> View attachment 5060416
> View attachment 5060417
> View attachment 5060418
> 
> 
> The blue sapphire is 2.01 carat and the white diamonds are 0.75 ttcw, set in platinum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.A.N. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is truly beautiful
> Congratulations
> Can't wait for the mod shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.A.N. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is truly beautiful
> Congratulations
> Can't wait for the mod shots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.A.N. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is truly beautiful
> Congratulations
> Can't wait for the mod shots
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The sapphire ring is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> The sapphire ring is absolutely gorgeous!!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

My new bracelet from Giles and Brother.


----------



## J.A.N.

JenJBS said:


> My new bracelet from Giles and Brother.
> View attachment 5060803
> View attachment 5060804


This is lovely i love chunky bracelets


----------



## skyqueen

Gorgeous day...got a dose of vitamin D in my backyard. Feels good! Wore my OEC studs that sparkled like crazy


----------



## JenJBS

J.A.N. said:


> This is lovely i love chunky bracelets



Thank you!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> These earrings have been in the works since before Christmas. I wanted a pair of OEC studs. Finding a pair with in a higher color was a challenge...never mind 2! Finally found the stones and decided I wanted an antique setting to compliment them. Found the "tulip" setting that a lot of old-world jewelers used. While the earrings looked fabulously antique in style they were too high and uncomfortable. Just didn't sit well on my ears! I looked at 6 prong but finally went with 3 prong. Very comfortable and showed off the beauty of the stones. I'd like to introduce you to my "Gertrude" earrings
> 3.96 tcw F/VS2
> 
> View attachment 5053996


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> My new bracelet from Giles and Brother.
> View attachment 5060803
> View attachment 5060804


Love this!


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> Love this!



Thank you!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous day...got a dose of vitamin D in my backyard. Feels good! Wore my OEC studs that sparkled like crazy
> 
> View attachment 5060821


Hi Sky!!!!   LTNS!  You're earrings are, well, MAGNIFICENT!!!!   Hope all is well with you.  Too bad we live so far away,  YoYo and Harry could have a doggie play date!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Hi Sky!!!!   LTNS!  You're earrings are, well, MAGNIFICENT!!!!   Hope all is well with you.  Too bad we live so far away,  YoYo and Harry could have a doggie play date!


Thank you, darling oreo 
Harry would love a playdate with YoYo...he's bored! I wish we lived closer, too!


----------



## Winiebean

Have never been too big on jewelry until just recently. New diamond bangle I picked up yesterday when mom wanted to go in jewelry store to reset one of her alexandrites  hoping to add a van cleef or cartier piece to my stack really soon


----------



## jelliedfeels

jade bracelet (homemade)
RG Cluse watch with orla Keily strap


----------



## skyqueen

"Puffy" heart enhancer with my DBTY chain. Back to WG for a while!


----------



## Cams

Not much just wedding rings and watch.


----------



## JenJBS

skyqueen said:


> "Puffy" heart enhancer with my DBTY chain. Back to WG for a while!
> 
> View attachment 5062638



Such a fabulous piece!


----------



## gwendo25

Black and white for this Friday with Roberto Coin circle pendant, Tag Heuer ceramic diamond watch and a few other goodies!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

It’s all about pears for me today - enjoying the sparkle in the beautiful sunshine. 1.01 ttcw diamond pear outline drop earrings and blue sapphire and diamond halo pear ring, both in 18k white gold.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Amber, seed pearls and rose quartz playing in the sandpit with the kids


----------



## Pevi

Back in the city! I’m wearing my wedding set, Michele Cape watch and Majorica pearls


----------



## mrs moulds

JenJBS said:


> My new bracelet from Giles and Brother.
> View attachment 5060803
> View attachment 5060804


Loving it


----------



## JenJBS

mrs moulds said:


> Loving it



Thank you!


----------



## jelliedfeels

This is pretty much my colour scheme   Earth tones! Earth tones people!

Wore cheap iridescent nail polish and now regretting how much it has stained my nails though.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Went to a theme park today - hubby got a couple of action shots of my jewellery pieces! Kept it simple with just diamond studs and my Tiffany initial disc pendant in yellow gold.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Went to a theme park today - hubby got a couple of action shots of my jewellery pieces! Kept it simple with just diamond studs and my Tiffany initial disc pendant in yellow gold.
> 
> View attachment 5064926
> 
> O
> View attachment 5064927


Sounds like gr8 fun esp after this horrid lockdown.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

New to me Tag Heuer Aquaracer white ceramic watch - have wanted one of these for years! 

Also Kiki McDonough Fantasy diamond and lavender amethyst drop earrings.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> New to me Tag Heuer Aquaracer white ceramic watch - have wanted one of these for years!
> 
> Also Kiki McDonough Fantasy diamond and lavender amethyst drop earrings.
> Love the Tag watch,
> View attachment 5068206
> View attachment 5068207


----------



## gwendo25

Multi-colour diamonds and gold today.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Thanks! I have a smaller Aquaracer too with pink MOP dial and diamond bezel/diamond markers. Love Tag. I’m wearing my new one today but think I am going to use it mainly in summer.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks! I have a smaller Aquaracer too with pink MOP dial and diamond bezel/diamond markers. Love Tag. I’m wearing my new one today but think I am going to use it mainly in summer.


I had the formula 1 in white ceramic and diamonds but sold it.  I regret that now! Love Tag also!!


----------



## JenJBS

Ferragamo bracelet.


----------



## gwendo25

Pearing it up today.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Pearing it up today.
> 
> View attachment 5070022
> View attachment 5070024
> View attachment 5070025
> View attachment 5070032



Beautiful pieces, love the pears and two tone Tag  We have very similar taste in watches, I used to have exactly the same one in two tone but with diamond markers and really regret selling it.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Beautiful pieces, love the pears and two tone Tag  We have very similar taste in watches, I used to have exactly the same one in two tone but with diamond markers and really regret selling it.


Yes we do.  I was debating getting the one with the diamond markers but didn’t think it justified an extra $1k on the price, considering they are tiny diamonds. Love Tag.  I think they have the right mix of sporty and elegance.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Yes we do.  I was debating getting the one with the diamond markers but didn’t think it justified an extra $1k on the price, considering they are tiny diamonds. Love Tag.  I think they have the right mix of sporty and elegance.



I agree! I would never have paid the new price for the diamonds but got mine secondhand for a steal. So sad I sold it


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I have sinned, big time! I have been looking for a blue stone (sapphire or tanzanite) necklace for years but was very specific about wanting a good size stone, a royal blue/Ceylon blue colour which is very saturated and a diamond halo. It also had to be 18k white gold or platinum and with at least an 18” chain. I was browsing the window of another jeweller in my town this morning - one I don’t normally visit - and my heart skipped a beat: my dream necklace, deep rich blue tanzanite, double diamond halo, 18k white gold! 

Here ‘she’ is: 1.93 carat cushion-cut tanzanite with 0.50 ttcw SI/G diamond double halo in 18k white gold. No info about the quality of the tanzanite but judging by the spectacular colour it’s at least AAA and probably AAAA. 

   

Please excuse the awful lighting - photos can’t do that beautiful colour any justice!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I wasn’t planning to make as big a purchase as this so feeling a bit sick - but boy is it worth it! Off to see what I can purge/sell now to make up for it... 

Edit: another photo of the necklace in better light.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> I wasn’t planning to make as big a purchase as this so feeling a bit sick - but boy is it worth it! Off to see what I can purge/sell now to make up for it...
> 
> Edit: another photo of the necklace in better light.
> 
> View attachment 5070098


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you! Planning to wear tomorrow and thinking what outfit to match - rather than the other way round


----------



## JenJBS

Onebagtoomany said:


> I have sinned, big time! I have been looking for a blue stone (sapphire or tanzanite) necklace for years but was very specific about wanting a good size stone, a royal blue/Ceylon blue colour which is very saturated and a diamond halo. It also had to be 18k white gold or platinum and with at least an 18” chain. I was browsing the window of another jeweller in my town this morning - one I don’t normally visit - and my heart skipped a beat: my dream necklace, deep rich blue tanzanite, double diamond halo, 18k white gold!
> 
> Here ‘she’ is: 1.93 carat cushion-cut tanzanite with 0.50 ttcw SI/G diamond double halo in 18k white gold. No info about the quality of the tanzanite but judging by the spectacular colour it’s at least AAA and probably AAAA.
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the awful lighting - photos can’t do that beautiful colour any justice!
> 
> View attachment 5070084
> View attachment 5070089



It's stunning!  Congratulations!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

JenJBS said:


> It's stunning!  Congratulations!



Thank you!  I still can’t believe I found it, looked locally and online for such a long time!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Onebagtoomany said:


> I have sinned, big time! I have been looking for a blue stone (sapphire or tanzanite) necklace for years but was very specific about wanting a good size stone, a royal blue/Ceylon blue colour which is very saturated and a diamond halo. It also had to be 18k white gold or platinum and with at least an 18” chain. I was browsing the window of another jeweller in my town this morning - one I don’t normally visit - and my heart skipped a beat: my dream necklace, deep rich blue tanzanite, double diamond halo, 18k white gold!
> 
> Here ‘she’ is: 1.93 carat cushion-cut tanzanite with 0.50 ttcw SI/G diamond double halo in 18k white gold. No info about the quality of the tanzanite but judging by the spectacular colour it’s at least AAA and probably AAAA.
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the awful lighting - photos can’t do that beautiful colour any justice!
> 
> View attachment 5070084
> View attachment 5070089


Congratulations!  It’s simply beautiful!  The perfect color!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  It’s simply beautiful!  The perfect color!



Thank you so much! It is such a beautiful shade of blue


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Onebagtoomany said:


> I wasn’t planning to make as big a purchase as this so feeling a bit sick - but boy is it worth it! Off to see what I can purge/sell now to make up for it...
> 
> Edit: another photo of the necklace in better light.
> 
> View attachment 5070098



Beautiful! It reminds me of Tiffany's Soleste line.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Beautiful! It reminds me of Tiffany's Soleste line.



Thanks - and yes, it does look very similar!


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Wearing these today ☺️


----------



## mrs moulds

Today: Gold hoops from bychari  and e- ring with my Tiffany’s band


----------



## gwendo25

Cupcakes and diamond treats! How sweet it is!!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

gwendo25 said:


> Cupcakes and diamond treats! How sweet it is!!
> 
> View attachment 5071022
> View attachment 5071018
> View attachment 5071019
> View attachment 5071020
> View attachment 5071021



Cupcakes look GOOD!!!  Did you make them?


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Today: Gold hoops from bychari  and e- ring with my Tiffany’s band


Do you still own those gorgeous diamond studs? If so...post a pic!


----------



## gwendo25

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Cupcakes look GOOD!!!  Did you make them?


Unfortunately not, a friend of my daughter made them.


----------



## bisousx

Feeling sparkly in the car today


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My new sapphire and tanzanite rings have both returned from being resized 





Both photos were taken in artificial light - the sapphire isn’t as dark and the tanzanite leans more violet in natural light.


----------



## mewt

Ugh tanzanite is such a freaking beautiful color with such a pretty shimmer. I'm just worried about its softness, how does your ring stand up to wear? Beautiful rings (especially the tanzanite mmm)!

Today I'm wearing my new Tiffany rose cut eternity, paired with the Tiffany solitaire, a Tiffany butterfly necklace, and a Tiffany DBTY bracelet. I never considered myself a "Tiffany's" girl but look what I usually wear now...  Their stuff is just so easy to wear!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mewt said:


> Ugh tanzanite is such a freaking beautiful color with such a pretty shimmer. I'm just worried about its softness, how does your ring stand up to wear? Beautiful rings (especially the tanzanite mmm)!
> 
> Today I'm wearing my new Tiffany rose cut eternity, paired with the Tiffany solitaire, a Tiffany butterfly necklace, and a Tiffany DBTY bracelet. I never considered myself a "Tiffany's" girl but look what I usually wear now...  Their stuff is just so easy to wear!
> 
> View attachment 5073052



Your Tiffany pieces are beautiful! 

I’m not sure yet re the tanzanite ring as this is the second I’ve owned and not for very long - I did read that care should be taken with it as the stone is so delicate. I have a tanzanite necklace and earrings too but am less worried about those because of where they are worn on the body.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

It’s all about Love and yellow gold for me today:

1.60 ttcw diamond studs
Cartier Love necklace with diamonds 
Cartier Love cuff 
Cartier Love slim band
Tiffany Metro ring


----------



## J.A.N.

bisousx said:


> Feeling sparkly in the car today
> 
> View attachment 5072560


Such classy pieces, what's the weight of the solitaire diamond if you sent mind me asking?


----------



## bisousx

J.A.N. said:


> Such classy pieces, what's the weight of the solitaire diamond if you sent mind me asking?



It’s 1.7 ctw


----------



## foxgal

mewt said:


> Ugh tanzanite is such a freaking beautiful color with such a pretty shimmer. I'm just worried about its softness, how does your ring stand up to wear? Beautiful rings (especially the tanzanite mmm)!
> 
> Today I'm wearing my new Tiffany rose cut eternity, paired with the Tiffany solitaire, a Tiffany butterfly necklace, and a Tiffany DBTY bracelet. I never considered myself a "Tiffany's" girl but look what I usually wear now...  Their stuff is just so easy to wear!
> 
> View attachment 5073052



wow, that rose cut eternity ring is stunning


----------



## foxgal

For a spring day wearing my Leen Heyne silver twist ring and Julie Rofman Tahiti beaded cuff.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> My new sapphire and tanzanite rings have both returned from being resized
> 
> View attachment 5072682
> View attachment 5072683
> 
> 
> Both photos were taken in artificial light - the sapphire isn’t as dark and the tanzanite leans more violet in natural light.


Both are so beautiful


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Both are so beautiful



Thanks


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Lately I’ve been keeping it simple. Today I’m wearing a solitaire ering with an eternity band, a solitaire pendant, and a pair of halo diamond stud earrings.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

gwendo25 said:


> Pearing it up today.
> 
> View attachment 5070022
> View attachment 5070024
> View attachment 5070025
> View attachment 5070032


You wear an ering as a pinky ring? Very cool! I sometimes wear my micro pave bands from an old set on my right pinky.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

shaezie said:


> On the way to meet a friend outside and I thought 'hmm.. I seldom wear jewellery now since the pandemic started' so I decided to style up my rings. And because I love to mix and match and layer up my jewelleries
> 
> *Japanese akoya pearls
> *orbs of light rings ( amethyst, opal, emerald and Ruby)
> *link bracelet and diamond heart bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5051738


I really love the orbs of light stack, it looks so pretty all together.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Onebagtoomany said:


> 1.01 ttcw diamond pear drop earrings and amethyst and diamond halo ring, both in 18k white gold.
> 
> View attachment 5052251
> View attachment 5052255


Wow! You’re queen of the halo gemstones! That purple is very pretty!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Onebagtoomany said:


> Just took this photo of one of my new studs - left, 0.81 carat - and one of my old studs - right, 0.80 carat. The difference in size is quite shocking. Is this likely to be purely down to cut/quality differences or did I get cheated when I bought the old ones?! It matters to me as the person I bought the old studs from is a jeweller I’ve known for years and trusted. I did get them for a ridiculously cheap price on the basis that they would be sold as seen and not officially certified but was given assurances regarding size and basic clarity/colour quality.
> 
> View attachment 5038777


Not sure about their weight, but my 1 ctw studs look that size.


----------



## 880

foxgal said:


> For a spring day wearing my Leen Heyne silver twist ring and Julie Rofman Tahiti beaded cuff.
> 
> View attachment 5073401


I love both of these! Loved your Leen Heyne thread too! Thank you for introducing me to these new designers! I’m going to google julie Rofman immediately 

after nine months in service, I got my GM’s wg watch (Girard Perrigeaux) back. The links are not flexible but rather stiffly structured like a bridge, and the design is etched into each rigid link. it’s a bit too fitted for my taste, but here it is.

And, as early as HS,  I always dreamt of coco Chanel’s Verdura cuff (hers were white unmatched pairs) and I never ever thought I’d ever go to Verdura to see hers, or see others  IRL, try on, much less own. DH for our thirtieth wedding anniversary got me the cuff in my avatar. (I wear my jewelry much much looser than most TPFers; and daily with t shirts and jeans or shorts; that’s  my style and DH likes it too), I was so excited, I woke up at 2 am and put it back on  I don’t normally sleep with any jewelry, so I’m sure this feeling will wear off eventually






thank you so much for your kind words below, @Cosmopolitan, @skyqueen, @JenJBS, @Canturi lover, and  @NLVOEWITHLV, @saligator — you made me laugh below thank you! all! Hugs


----------



## Cosmopolitan

880 said:


> And, as early as HS,  I always dreamt of coco Chanel’s Verdura cuff (hers were white unmatched pairs) and I never ever thought I’d ever go to Verdura to see hers, or see others  IRL, try on, much less own.



Wow that cuff is amazing and I can feel your joy coming through my iPad screen lol. Congratulations on a truly outstanding piece.


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> I love both of these! Loved your Leen Heyne thread too! Thank you for introducing me to these new designers! I’m going to google julie Rofman immediately
> 
> after nine months in service, I got my GM’s wg watch (Girard Perrigeaux) back. The links are not flexible but rather stiffly structured like a bridge, and the design is etched into each rigid link. since it’s a bit too fitted for my taste, ill have to wait lose s9me weight to wear it out, but here it is.
> 
> And, as early as HS,  I always dreamt of coco Chanel’s Verdura cuff (hers were white unmatched pairs) and I never ever thought I’d ever go to Verdura to see hers, or see others  IRL, try on, much less own. DH for our thirtieth wedding anniversary got me the cuff in my avatar. (I wear my jewelry much much looser than most TPFers; and daily with t shirts and jeans or shorts; that’s  my style and DH likes it too), I was so excited, I woke up at 2 am and put it back on  I don’t normally sleep with any jewelry, so I’m sure this feeling will wear off eventually
> 
> View attachment 5073940
> View attachment 5073941
> View attachment 5073942
> View attachment 5073943


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> I love both of these! Loved your Leen Heyne thread too! Thank you for introducing me to these new designers! I’m going to google julie Rofman immediately
> 
> after nine months in service, I got my GM’s wg watch (Girard Perrigeaux) back. The links are not flexible but rather stiffly structured like a bridge, and the design is etched into each rigid link. it’s a bit too fitted for my taste, but here it is.
> 
> And, as early as HS,  I always dreamt of coco Chanel’s Verdura cuff (hers were white unmatched pairs) and I never ever thought I’d ever go to Verdura to see hers, or see others  IRL, try on, much less own. DH for our thirtieth wedding anniversary got me the cuff in my avatar. (I wear my jewelry much much looser than most TPFers; and daily with t shirts and jeans or shorts; that’s  my style and DH likes it too), I was so excited, I woke up at 2 am and put it back on  I don’t normally sleep with any jewelry, so I’m sure this feeling will wear off eventually
> 
> View attachment 5073940
> View attachment 5073941
> View attachment 5073942
> View attachment 5073943
> 
> thank you so much for your kind words below, @Cosmopolitan and @skyqueen!



Such a beautiful cuff!


----------



## gwendo25

Two tone today with Charriol two tone ring.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

880 said:


> I love both of these! Loved your Leen Heyne thread too! Thank you for introducing me to these new designers! I’m going to google julie Rofman immediately
> 
> after nine months in service, I got my GM’s wg watch (Girard Perrigeaux) back. The links are not flexible but rather stiffly structured like a bridge, and the design is etched into each rigid link. it’s a bit too fitted for my taste, but here it is.
> 
> And, as early as HS,  I always dreamt of coco Chanel’s Verdura cuff (hers were white unmatched pairs) and I never ever thought I’d ever go to Verdura to see hers, or see others  IRL, try on, much less own. DH for our thirtieth wedding anniversary got me the cuff in my avatar. (I wear my jewelry much much looser than most TPFers; and daily with t shirts and jeans or shorts; that’s  my style and DH likes it too), I was so excited, I woke up at 2 am and put it back on  I don’t normally sleep with any jewelry, so I’m sure this feeling will wear off eventually
> 
> View attachment 5073940
> View attachment 5073941
> View attachment 5073942
> View attachment 5073943
> 
> thank you so much for your kind words below, @Cosmopolitan and @skyqueen!


30 years, wow that’s a blessing! I love the cuff, what are the stones? Peridot, amethyst, aquamarine, and diamond?


----------



## 880

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> 30 years, wow that’s a blessing! I love the cuff, what are the stones? Peridot, amethyst, aquamarine, and diamond?


Thank you so much! I feel very blessed (even before the cuff ) the stones are periodot, amethyst, blue topaz, and diamond!
thank you for your kind words @JenJBS, @Cosmopolitan, @skyqueen, @Canturi lover, @Cool Breeze, @saligator, @missie1 , @Onebagtoomany,  all! Hugs


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Wow! You’re queen of the halo gemstones! That purple is very pretty!



Lol, thank you, I do love a halo!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Not sure about their weight, but my 1 ctw studs look that size.



I did take them to my bricks and mortar jeweller in the end and they weren’t as described  Luckily I was able to sell them for about 50% of what I originally paid.


----------



## 880

Onebagtoomany said:


> I did take them to my bricks and mortar jeweller in the end and they weren’t as described  Luckily I was able to sell them for about 50% of what I originally paid.


oh no! How about your relationship with your family jeweler? Did you tell him or let him come up with a buy back price? I’m so glad you have the ones that are so gorgeous now! They are truly stunning!


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> I love both of these! Loved your Leen Heyne thread too! Thank you for introducing me to these new designers! I’m going to google julie Rofman immediately
> 
> after nine months in service, I got my GM’s wg watch (Girard Perrigeaux) back. The links are not flexible but rather stiffly structured like a bridge, and the design is etched into each rigid link. it’s a bit too fitted for my taste, but here it is.
> 
> And, as early as HS,  I always dreamt of coco Chanel’s Verdura cuff (hers were white unmatched pairs) and I never ever thought I’d ever go to Verdura to see hers, or see others  IRL, try on, much less own. DH for our thirtieth wedding anniversary got me the cuff in my avatar. (I wear my jewelry much much looser than most TPFers; and daily with t shirts and jeans or shorts; that’s  my style and DH likes it too), I was so excited, I woke up at 2 am and put it back on  I don’t normally sleep with any jewelry, so I’m sure this feeling will wear off eventually
> 
> View attachment 5073940
> View attachment 5073941
> View attachment 5073942
> View attachment 5073943
> 
> thank you so much for your kind words below, @Cosmopolitan, @skyqueen, @JenJBS, @Canturi lover, and  @NLVOEWITHLV, all! Hugs


Your cuff is exquisite!  Your wear it so well, too!  So happy it makes your heart sing!


----------



## SmokieDragon

880 said:


> I love both of these! Loved your Leen Heyne thread too! Thank you for introducing me to these new designers! I’m going to google julie Rofman immediately
> 
> after nine months in service, I got my GM’s wg watch (Girard Perrigeaux) back. The links are not flexible but rather stiffly structured like a bridge, and the design is etched into each rigid link. it’s a bit too fitted for my taste, but here it is.
> 
> And, as early as HS,  I always dreamt of coco Chanel’s Verdura cuff (hers were white unmatched pairs) and I never ever thought I’d ever go to Verdura to see hers, or see others  IRL, try on, much less own. DH for our thirtieth wedding anniversary got me the cuff in my avatar. (I wear my jewelry much much looser than most TPFers; and daily with t shirts and jeans or shorts; that’s  my style and DH likes it too), I was so excited, I woke up at 2 am and put it back on  I don’t normally sleep with any jewelry, so I’m sure this feeling will wear off eventually
> 
> View attachment 5073940
> View attachment 5073941
> View attachment 5073942
> View attachment 5073943
> 
> thank you so much for your kind words below, @Cosmopolitan, @skyqueen, @JenJBS, @Canturi lover, and  @NLVOEWITHLV, all! Hugs



Congrats! Wow, just wow for your cuff and watch!  Your watch is so thin! Truly amazing!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

880 said:


> oh no! How about your relationship with your family jeweler? Did you tell him or let him come up with a buy back price? I’m so glad you have the ones that are so gorgeous now! They are truly stunning!



Thank you so much - I am so happy with them!  

I’ve been a coward and not said anything to the other jeweller  I hate confrontation at the best of times and there’s nothing he can really say to mitigate the situation. I’m obviously not going to use him again. I do feel bad though as he’s very well known locally and people keep recommending him on the local social media group!

Luckily I sold them to the other local jeweller I use and didn’t get a bad price, so it could have been a lot worse!


----------



## Pevi

I’ve been wearing these ruby  earrings a lot lately. I’ve had them for years but never wore them. I find that they go great together with the new trend of mom jeans and puffy sleeves


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

880 said:


> Thank you so much! I feel very blessed (even before the cuff ) the stones are periodot, amethyst, blue topaz, and diamond!
> thank you for your kind words @JenJBS, @Cosmopolitan, @skyqueen, @Canturi lover, all! Hugs


I was so close, I almost said blue topaz but thought it was a little light which is why I went with aquamarine. Enjoy wearing it!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Onebagtoomany said:


> Lol, thank you, I do love a halo!


Me too, I’m dying to add a micro pave halo around my solitaire but my hubby thinks I should leave it.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Onebagtoomany said:


> I did take them to my bricks and mortar jeweller in the end and they weren’t as described  Luckily I was able to sell them for about 50% of what I originally paid.


Wow! Did you let your friend, the jeweler, know about that? I’ve heard that jewelers would rip you off without certs, but it’s scary to think a friend would too. My hubby has a jeweler friend he’s known for like 30 years and once I thought he swapped my diamond. Come to find out, he left jewelers lube under the setting which totally changed the appearance of my stone.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Wow! Did you let your friend, the jeweler, know about that? I’ve heard that jewelers would rip you off without certs, but it’s scary to think a friend would too. My hubby has a jeweler friend he’s known for like 30 years and once I thought he swapped my diamond. Come to find out, he left jewelers lube under the setting which totally changed the appearance of my stone.



We weren’t actually friends, luckily, I would have been devastated otherwise. However, I did think highly of him and trusted him - never again! From now onwards I’ll always get certs and not take anyone at their word.


----------



## saligator

880 said:


> I love both of these! Loved your Leen Heyne thread too! Thank you for introducing me to these new designers! I’m going to google julie Rofman immediately
> 
> after nine months in service, I got my GM’s wg watch (Girard Perrigeaux) back. The links are not flexible but rather stiffly structured like a bridge, and the design is etched into each rigid link. it’s a bit too fitted for my taste, but here it is.
> 
> And, as early as HS,  I always dreamt of coco Chanel’s Verdura cuff (hers were white unmatched pairs) and I never ever thought I’d ever go to Verdura to see hers, or see others  IRL, try on, much less own. DH for our thirtieth wedding anniversary got me the cuff in my avatar. (I wear my jewelry much much looser than most TPFers; and daily with t shirts and jeans or shorts; that’s  my style and DH likes it too), I was so excited, I woke up at 2 am and put it back on  I don’t normally sleep with any jewelry, so I’m sure this feeling will wear off eventually
> 
> View attachment 5073940
> View attachment 5073941
> View attachment 5073942
> View attachment 5073943
> 
> thank you so much for your kind words below, @Cosmopolitan, @skyqueen, @JenJBS, @Canturi lover, and  @NLVOEWITHLV, all! Hugs



WOW! Congratulations on 30 years and on that magnificent cuff!

IF YOU LIKE IT THEN YOU'D BETTER PUT A CUFF ON IT! WHOA OH OH OH OH OH OH OH!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Onebagtoomany said:


> We weren’t actually friends, luckily, I would have been devastated otherwise. However, I did think highly of him and trusted him - never again! From now onwards I’ll always get certs and not take anyone at their word.


When we purchased my current stone, they sourced in several certified stones that fit my exact parameters. We were then able to view them under a microscope and with the naked eye before deciding. They even let me go into natural light to view the stones. We really enjoyed it!


----------



## limom

880 said:


> Thank you so much! I feel very blessed (even before the cuff ) the stones are periodot, amethyst, blue topaz, and diamond!
> thank you for your kind words @JenJBS, @Cosmopolitan, @skyqueen, @Canturi lover, @Cool Breeze, @saligator all! Hugs


Wow!!!! Congrats on your super anniversary!!!!!
Best cuff ever


----------



## Canturi lover

880 said:


> I love both of these! Loved your Leen Heyne thread too! Thank you for introducing me to these new designers! I’m going to google julie Rofman immediately
> 
> after nine months in service, I got my GM’s wg watch (Girard Perrigeaux) back. The links are not flexible but rather stiffly structured like a bridge, and the design is etched into each rigid link. it’s a bit too fitted for my taste, but here it is.
> 
> And, as early as HS,  I always dreamt of coco Chanel’s Verdura cuff (hers were white unmatched pairs) and I never ever thought I’d ever go to Verdura to see hers, or see others  IRL, try on, much less own. DH for our thirtieth wedding anniversary got me the cuff in my avatar. (I wear my jewelry much much looser than most TPFers; and daily with t shirts and jeans or shorts; that’s  my style and DH likes it too), I was so excited, I woke up at 2 am and put it back on  I don’t normally sleep with any jewelry, so I’m sure this feeling will wear off eventually
> 
> View attachment 5073940
> View attachment 5073941
> View attachment 5073942
> View attachment 5073943
> 
> thank you so much for your kind words below, @Cosmopolitan, @skyqueen, @JenJBS, @Canturi lover, and  @NLVOEWITHLV, @saligator — you made me laugh below thank you! all! Hugs


----------



## 880

limom said:


> Wow!!!! Congrats on your super anniversary!!!!!
> Best cuff ever


Thank you so much @limom, @Canturi lover, @AntiqueShopper, @Onebagtoomany and @missie1  below,  Im still bouncing off the walls and giddy! My IRL friends actually aren’t into clothes, shopping , jewelry or bags, so it’s been so wonderful to have enthusiastic support here on TPF! Hugs


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Me too, I’m dying to add a micro pave halo around my solitaire but my hubby thinks I should leave it.



I think that would look stunning - but then it also looks beautiful as it is! You can’t go wrong either way!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> When we purchased my current stone, they sourced in several certified stones that fit my exact parameters. We were then able to view them under a microscope and with the naked eye before deciding. They even let me go into natural light to view the stones. We really enjoyed it!



That’s fantastic! I would have loved it - wish we had that kind of service here! I did go down the certified route with my new studs which are from Blue Nile, used the HCA calculator etc so I know that this time my diamonds are exactly what they are supposed to be!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

880 said:


> I love both of these! Loved your Leen Heyne thread too! Thank you for introducing me to these new designers! I’m going to google julie Rofman immediately
> 
> after nine months in service, I got my GM’s wg watch (Girard Perrigeaux) back. The links are not flexible but rather stiffly structured like a bridge, and the design is etched into each rigid link. it’s a bit too fitted for my taste, but here it is.
> 
> And, as early as HS,  I always dreamt of coco Chanel’s Verdura cuff (hers were white unmatched pairs) and I never ever thought I’d ever go to Verdura to see hers, or see others  IRL, try on, much less own. DH for our thirtieth wedding anniversary got me the cuff in my avatar. (I wear my jewelry much much looser than most TPFers; and daily with t shirts and jeans or shorts; that’s  my style and DH likes it too), I was so excited, I woke up at 2 am and put it back on  I don’t normally sleep with any jewelry, so I’m sure this feeling will wear off eventually
> 
> View attachment 5073940
> View attachment 5073941
> View attachment 5073942
> View attachment 5073943
> 
> thank you so much for your kind words below, @Cosmopolitan, @skyqueen, @JenJBS, @Canturi lover, and  @NLVOEWITHLV, @saligator — you made me laugh below thank you! all! Hugs



Congratulations on your anniversary and beautiful cuff - your happiness shines out of your post!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Onebagtoomany said:


> That’s fantastic! I would have loved it - wish we had that kind of service here! I did go down the certified route with my new studs which are from Blue Nile, used the HCA calculator etc so I know that this time my diamonds are exactly what they are supposed to be!


I’ve heard a lot of good stuff about Blue Nile, I’m thinking about using them for my next diamond purchase. I was nervous to buy a diamond for my new ring site unseen. All I could think about was that even some videos of VS stones still looked like they had visible inclusions. I wasn’t looking for perfection, but eye clean was definitely a must. My diamond is clear! I did however buy the eternity band without seeing it, the stones are supposed to be F-G and VVS so I’m just crossing my fingers that it’s beautiful!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Onebagtoomany said:


> I think that would look stunning - but then it also looks beautiful as it is! You can’t go wrong either way!


I want to do so many things with it! I’m strongly considering having it set on an eternity ring to match the band. I’m going to leave it as is for now, and take my time before modifying it.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I’ve heard a lot of good stuff about Blue Nile, I’m thinking about using them for my next diamond purchase. I was nervous to buy a diamond for my new ring site unseen. All I could think about was that even some videos of VS stones still looked like they had visible inclusions. I wasn’t looking for perfection, but eye clean was definitely a must. My diamond is clear! I did however buy the eternity band without seeing it, the stones are supposed to be F-G and VVS so I’m just crossing my fingers that it’s beautiful!



I had a really good experience with them. It definitely helps when you know what you are looking for - thanks to experts such as Ame on here and looking at Pricescope I knew that I wanted very specific specs. My studs are 1.60 ttcw, GIA triple excellent, VS2 clarity and D colour and have HCA scores of 0.8 and 1.2. D colour was overkill but I wanted icy white. I couldn’t be happier with them and it feels good knowing that I can pass them down to my daughter. When are you going to get your eternity ring? I bet it’s going to be just beautiful with those specs!


----------



## liliBuo

Onebagtoomany said:


> I had a really good experience with them. It definitely helps when you know what you are looking for - thanks to experts such as Ame on here and looking at Pricescope I knew that I wanted very specific specs. My studs are 1.60 ttcw, GIA triple excellent, VS2 clarity and D colour and have HCA scores of 0.8 and 1.2. D colour was overkill but I wanted icy white. I couldn’t be happier with them and it feels good knowing that I can pass them down to my daughter. When are you going to get your eternity ring? I bet it’s going to be just beautiful with those specs!


Those specs


----------



## Onebagtoomany

liliBuo said:


> Those specs



Thank you!  I made a small mistake with the carat weight, they are actually 1.62.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Onebagtoomany said:


> I had a really good experience with them. It definitely helps when you know what you are looking for - thanks to experts such as Ame on here and looking at Pricescope I knew that I wanted very specific specs. My studs are 1.60 ttcw, GIA triple excellent, VS2 clarity and D colour and have HCA scores of 0.8 and 1.2. D colour was overkill but I wanted icy white. I couldn’t be happier with them and it feels good knowing that I can pass them down to my daughter. When are you going to get your eternity ring? I bet it’s going to be just beautiful with those specs!


Your studs are beautiful. I think my next purchase will be a new Rolex, I’m still trying to decide what I want. According to the site, my band should ship on 05/10. I’m very anxious, it’s in production now. The good thing is it’ll ship fed ex overnight. I can’t wait! I’ll post pics when it arrives!!!


----------



## aerinha

Wearing my self made version of the Marie Antoinette pearl pendant today.


----------



## JenJBS

Giles and Brother silver twisted cuff today.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Treated myself to these Tiffany Paloma’s
Melody hoops in yellow gold, size small after moving on lots of pieces that I no longer wear to my local jeweller. They are the perfect size for everyday and go with everything - love them!


----------



## mrs moulds

Wearing these girls today  2.0 carat oval studs in 14k gold.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Lots of pink today:

Diamond circle/hoop drop earrings in 18k white gold
Tag Aquaracer with pink MOP dial, diamond bezel and diamond markers 
Tiffany Soleste diamond band in rose gold
Tiffany Soleste pink and white diamond ring in platinum


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> I love both of these! Loved your Leen Heyne thread too! Thank you for introducing me to these new designers! I’m going to google julie Rofman immediately
> 
> after nine months in service, I got my GM’s wg watch (Girard Perrigeaux) back. The links are not flexible but rather stiffly structured like a bridge, and the design is etched into each rigid link. it’s a bit too fitted for my taste, but here it is.
> 
> And, as early as HS,  I always dreamt of coco Chanel’s Verdura cuff (hers were white unmatched pairs) and I never ever thought I’d ever go to Verdura to see hers, or see others  IRL, try on, much less own. DH for our thirtieth wedding anniversary got me the cuff in my avatar. (I wear my jewelry much much looser than most TPFers; and daily with t shirts and jeans or shorts; that’s  my style and DH likes it too), I was so excited, I woke up at 2 am and put it back on  I don’t normally sleep with any jewelry, so I’m sure this feeling will wear off eventually
> 
> View attachment 5073940
> View attachment 5073941
> View attachment 5073942
> View attachment 5073943
> 
> thank you so much for your kind words below, @Cosmopolitan, @skyqueen, @JenJBS, @Canturi lover, and  @NLVOEWITHLV, @saligator — you made me laugh below thank you! all! Hugs


Your cuff is absolutely stunning.  Happy Anniversary


----------



## missie1

My wrist stack for the day


----------



## skyqueen

Happy Mother's Day, whether human or furbaby, to all my jewelry beauties 
I've wanted a monogram WG/diamond necklace for a while and finally found it. A real statement piece at 30mm!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

880 said:


> I love both of these! Loved your Leen Heyne thread too! Thank you for introducing me to these new designers! I’m going to google julie Rofman immediately
> 
> after nine months in service, I got my GM’s wg watch (Girard Perrigeaux) back. The links are not flexible but rather stiffly structured like a bridge, and the design is etched into each rigid link. it’s a bit too fitted for my taste, but here it is.
> 
> And, as early as HS,  I always dreamt of coco Chanel’s Verdura cuff (hers were white unmatched pairs) and I never ever thought I’d ever go to Verdura to see hers, or see others  IRL, try on, much less own. DH for our thirtieth wedding anniversary got me the cuff in my avatar. (I wear my jewelry much much looser than most TPFers; and daily with t shirts and jeans or shorts; that’s  my style and DH likes it too), I was so excited, I woke up at 2 am and put it back on  I don’t normally sleep with any jewelry, so I’m sure this feeling will wear off eventually
> 
> View attachment 5073940
> View attachment 5073941
> View attachment 5073942
> View attachment 5073943
> 
> thank you so much for your kind words below, @Cosmopolitan, @skyqueen, @JenJBS, @Canturi lover, and  @NLVOEWITHLV, @saligator — you made me laugh below thank you! all! Hugs


The Cuff is beautiful!  Congratulations and Happy Anniversary


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Do you still own those gorgeous diamond studs? If so...post a pic!


Yes ma’am I do! Thanks to you


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Do you still own those gorgeous diamond studs? If so...post a pic!


Yes ma’am I do!


----------



## mrs moulds

My Mothers Day ring. My hubby knows that like amethyst  ( plus it’s my birthstone) and he did a good job, even my fur baby Sammy is impressed


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> My Mothers Day ring. My hubby knows that like amethyst  ( plus it’s my birthstone) and he did a good job, even my fur baby Sammy is impressed
> 
> View attachment 5079311
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079314
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079315
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079316
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079317


Gorgeous amethyst...my birthstone, too! Your DH did a good job!!! An amethyst stone brings good heath and we can all use a little of that right about now!
Never sell those oval diamond studs...so unique


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous amethyst...my birthstone, too! Your DH did a good job!!! An amethyst stone brings good heath and we can all use a little of that right about now!
> Never sell those oval diamond studs...so unique


Yes Amethyst is my favorite too. And girl, paid to much to sell
Those studs!


----------



## so_sofya1985

So today is a very special day! I finally got a call from this fabulous London based jewellery designer Olivia Madigan-Shea saying my custom made Tanzanite Temple ring is ready! Can we please just appreciate this beauty  the lady went beyond my expectations with the quality of the ring! I can’t recommend highly enough! Here it comes...


----------



## so_sofya1985

I just can’t....


----------



## Onebagtoomany

so_sofya1985 said:


> So today is a very special day! I finally got a call from this fabulous London based jewellery designer Olivia Madigan-Shea saying my custom made Tanzanite Temple ring is ready! Can we please just appreciate this beauty  the lady went beyond my expectations with the quality of the ring! I can’t recommend highly enough! Here it comes...




It is absolutely stunning - you must be on cloud 9! Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## so_sofya1985

Onebagtoomany said:


> It is absolutely stunning - you must be on cloud 9! Congratulations on your new beauty!


Thank you ! I really am! Not often that my heart skips a beat when I see a piece of jewellery


----------



## Cool Breeze

so_sofya1985 said:


> So today is a very special day! I finally got a call from this fabulous London based jewellery designer Olivia Madigan-Shea saying my custom made Tanzanite Temple ring is ready! Can we please just appreciate this beauty  the lady went beyond my expectations with the quality of the ring! I can’t recommend highly enough! Here it comes...


It’s gorgeous!  Beautiful stone and a sumptuous setting.  Wear it in good health.


----------



## so_sofya1985

Cool Breeze said:


> It’s gorgeous!  Beautiful stone and a sumptuous setting.  Wear it in good health.


Thank you for the kind words


----------



## JOJA

so_sofya1985 said:


> So today is a very special day! I finally got a call from this fabulous London based jewellery designer Olivia Madigan-Shea saying my custom made Tanzanite Temple ring is ready! Can we please just appreciate this beauty  the lady went beyond my expectations with the quality of the ring! I can’t recommend highly enough! Here it comes...



This is AMAZING!!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing diamond bezel set studs in white gold and some of my tanzanite pieces today after being inspired by @so_sofya1985  and her beautiful new ring


----------



## so_sofya1985

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing diamond bezel set studs in white gold and some of my tanzanite pieces today after being inspired by @so_sofya1985  and her beautiful new ring
> 
> View attachment 5080450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080453


Awwww! I love your set! Beautiful colour tanzanite! Also love that you didn’t go for same earrings - you blended it flawlessly!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

so_sofya1985 said:


> Awwww! I love your set! Beautiful colour tanzanite! Also love that you didn’t go for same earrings - you blended it flawlessly!



Thank you so much!  I’m not very good at combining pieces effortlessly like some of the ladies on here, so it’s nice to hear that the combination works! I know the necklace and ring don’t match exactly but I feel they ‘go’ as the colour and tone of the tanzanite are very similar and they both have halos. I do actually have oval tanzanite/diamond halo drop earrings too which I would have worn with the ring but not the necklace.


----------



## so_sofya1985

I think you did a good job


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My new diamond pear ring, made by the loveliest of jewellers/designers and all the way from Wales! I don’t know whether I am allowed to link to her on here but she has some very unique and beautiful designs and is also a goldsmith, so she both designs and makes all her pieces. 

1.30 ttcw (centre diamond is 0.70), SI1/eyeclean, E, set in platinum and certified. 

One lovely little touch is a small row of peacock blue diamonds, hidden where only the wearer can see them! 

I’m so, so happy with it and planning to wear it both as an alternative engagement ring as well as a right hand ring


----------



## Cool Breeze

Onebagtoomany said:


> My new diamond pear ring, made by the loveliest of jewellers/designers and all the way from Wales! I don’t know whether I am allowed to link to her on here but she has some very unique and beautiful designs and is also a goldsmith, so she both designs and makes all her pieces.
> 
> 1.30 ttcw (centre diamond is 0.70), SI1/eyeclean, E, set in platinum and certified.
> 
> One lovely little touch is a small row of peacock blue diamonds, hidden where only the wearer can see them!
> 
> I’m so, so happy with it and planning to wear it both as an alternative engagement ring as well as a right hand ring
> 
> View attachment 5080589
> View attachment 5080590
> View attachment 5080591
> View attachment 5080592
> View attachment 5080593


Another beautiful addition to your stellar collection!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cool Breeze said:


> Another beautiful addition to your stellar collection!



Thank you so much! I can’t stop looking at it!


----------



## mrs moulds

The homies for today


----------



## JenJBS

Onebagtoomany said:


> My new diamond pear ring, made by the loveliest of jewellers/designers and all the way from Wales! I don’t know whether I am allowed to link to her on here but she has some very unique and beautiful designs and is also a goldsmith, so she both designs and makes all her pieces.
> 
> 1.30 ttcw (centre diamond is 0.70), SI1/eyeclean, E, set in platinum and certified.
> 
> One lovely little touch is a small row of peacock blue diamonds, hidden where only the wearer can see them!
> 
> I’m so, so happy with it and planning to wear it both as an alternative engagement ring as well as a right hand ring
> 
> View attachment 5080589
> View attachment 5080590
> View attachment 5080591
> View attachment 5080592
> View attachment 5080593



What a stunning ring!


----------



## Canturi lover

Decided to be a wee bit fancy today


----------



## Onebagtoomany

JenJBS said:


> What a stunning ring!



Thank you!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Canturi lover said:


> View attachment 5081236
> 
> Decided to be a wee bit fancy today



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Canturi lover said:


> View attachment 5081236
> 
> Decided to be a wee bit fancy today


GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Wearing my new diamond circle necklace. I love it!  I have been looking so long for a bigger diamond circle necklace with a certain diameter and diamond size.  (I have the Roberto Coin Tiny Treasures diamond circle necklace 0.10 ctw in white gold. It's great but in time I wanted one a bit bigger.)


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Wearing my new diamond circle necklace. I love it!  I have been looking so long for a bigger diamond circle necklace with a certain diameter and diamond size.  (I have the Roberto Coin Tiny Treasures diamond circle necklace 0.10 ctw in white gold. It's great but in time I wanted one a bit bigger.)
> 
> View attachment 5081699



It’s beautiful!  So sparkly and the perfect size! What carat weight is it? I have an RC one too in the ‘small’ (around 0.25 ttcw I think).


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Onebagtoomany said:


> It’s beautiful!  So sparkly and the perfect size! What carat weight is it? I have an RC one too in the ‘small’ (around 0.25 ttcw I think).



I remember your RC diamond circle pendant. You have the bigger one compared to mine. I love that one, too!   

Thank you! It's 0.5 tcw. The chain is also sparkly. I also love that the chain can be removed to use on other necklaces, and it has jump rings so it can be worn at 16, 17, and 18 inches. I am wearing it at 18 inches in the picture. The price was great. I got it from Costco. Here is the link:



			https://www.costco.com/round-brilliant-0.50-ctw-vs2-clarity,-i-color-diamond-14kt-white-gold-circle-necklace.product.100536349.html


----------



## Canturi lover

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Canturi lover

Cool Breeze said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!


Thanks @Cool Breeze


----------



## liliBuo

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I remember your RC diamond circle pendant. You have the bigger one compared to mine. I love that one, too!
> 
> Thank you! It's 0.5 tcw. The chain is also sparkly. I also love that the chain can be removed to use on other necklaces, and it has jump rings so it can be worn at 16, 17, and 18 inches. I am wearing it at 18 inches in the picture. The price was great. I got it from Costco. Here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.costco.com/round-brilliant-0.50-ctw-vs2-clarity,-i-color-diamond-14kt-white-gold-circle-necklace.product.100536349.html



It's stunning, I've heard great things about Costco diamonds


----------



## Shopgirl1996

liliBuo said:


> It's stunning, I've heard great things about Costco diamonds



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Gasoline finish necklace from Vitaly.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> My new diamond pear ring, made by the loveliest of jewellers/designers and all the way from Wales! I don’t know whether I am allowed to link to her on here but she has some very unique and beautiful designs and is also a goldsmith, so she both designs and makes all her pieces.
> 
> 1.30 ttcw (centre diamond is 0.70), SI1/eyeclean, E, set in platinum and certified.
> 
> One lovely little touch is a small row of peacock blue diamonds, hidden where only the wearer can see them!
> 
> I’m so, so happy with it and planning to wear it both as an alternative engagement ring as well as a right hand ring
> 
> View attachment 5080589
> View attachment 5080590
> View attachment 5080591
> View attachment 5080592
> View attachment 5080593


Very beautiful, enjoy.  I love the pears!! I also think that with SI1 E or F colour, you get the most value.


----------



## gwendo25

My new earring jackets.  What a great way to dress up my stud earrings.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Very beautiful, enjoy.  I love the pears!! I also think that with SI1 E or F colour, you get the most value.



Thank you! That’s a lovely compliment coming from you with your collection - I love all your pear pieces! I agree about the clarity/colour, this combination is definitely good value and eye clean - I was worried about a bow tie effect but can’t really see one.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Simple silver layers today: our first initials and our wedding date.


----------



## gwendo25

Friday’s glitter!


----------



## JenJBS

Giles and Brother railroad spike bracelet today.


----------



## Mentha

My diamond bangle from a local jeweller, a gift from my parents


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Roberto Coin diamond circle necklace in white gold and Fope Flex-it Solo bracelet in white gold with diamonds.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Finally bought my HG bracelet which arrived today - the Cartier SM Love with six diamonds in yellow gold  Feeling good as I financed it solely through selling some pieces on to my jeweller that I no longer wore, so satisfying to use the funds for one special piece that I know I will keep and cherish! 

Playing around with it stacked with my Love cuff in yellow gold and Love cuff in white gold with one diamond. In case anyone is thinking of buying the SM Love but not sure about size, mine is the same size - 18 - as my cuffs and stacks neatly without overlapping. I think officially you are supposed to size down from the cuff to the full bracelet but a 17 would have been uncomfortable on me.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Onebagtoomany said:


> Finally bought my HG bracelet which arrived today - the Cartier SM Love with six diamonds in yellow gold  Feeling good as I financed it solely through selling some pieces on to my jeweller that I no longer wore, so satisfying to use the funds for one special piece that I know I will keep and cherish!
> 
> Playing around with it stacked with my Love cuff in yellow gold and Love cuff in white gold with one diamond. In case anyone is thinking of buying the SM Love but not sure about size, mine is the same size - 18 - as my cuffs and stacks neatly without overlapping. I think officially you are supposed to size down from the cuff to the full bracelet but a 17 would have been uncomfortable on me.
> 
> View attachment 5084290
> View attachment 5084292
> View attachment 5084293



Beautiful bracelet!!! I totally understand you feeling so satisfied about this purchase. You're hard work paid off!

I saw in your other post you're wearing your RC open circle diamond necklace. It looks great on you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Beautiful bracelet!!! I totally understand you feeling so satisfied about this purchase. You're hard work paid off!
> 
> I saw in your other post you're wearing your RC open circle diamond necklace. It looks great on you!



Thank you so much! It is a great feeling and I am enjoying having fewer but treasured pieces in my collection. I’m trying to only keep things that I truly love and wear regularly.


----------



## skyqueen

Experimenting...looks like YG but they are WG. Why, oh why, can't I take good jewelry pictures???


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> Experimenting...looks like YG but they are WG. Why, oh why, can't I take good jewelry pictures???
> 
> View attachment 5084346



Beautiful! Lol, I thought the same thing when I took the photo of my Roberto Coin diamond circle necklace earlier, it’s all WG but my photo makes the chain look rosy yellow! I blame the atrocious weather/light here!


----------



## gwendo25

Sapphires with jackets and rainbows!


----------



## JenJBS

Mentha said:


> My diamond bangle from a local jeweller, a gift from my parents
> View attachment 5084211
> View attachment 5084212


It's gorgeous! 




Onebagtoomany said:


> Finally bought my HG bracelet which arrived today - the Cartier SM Love with six diamonds in yellow gold  Feeling good as I financed it solely through selling some pieces on to my jeweller that I no longer wore, so satisfying to use the funds for one special piece that I know I will keep and cherish!
> 
> Playing around with it stacked with my Love cuff in yellow gold and Love cuff in white gold with one diamond. In case anyone is thinking of buying the SM Love but not sure about size, mine is the same size - 18 - as my cuffs and stacks neatly without overlapping. I think officially you are supposed to size down from the cuff to the full bracelet but a 17 would have been uncomfortable on me.
> 
> View attachment 5084290
> View attachment 5084292
> View attachment 5084293


Congratulations on getting your HG bracelet!  Happy for you! 




gwendo25 said:


> Sapphires with jackets and rainbows!
> 
> View attachment 5084367
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084368


Love those earrings!   Beautiful!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Sapphires with jackets and rainbows!
> 
> View attachment 5084367
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084368



Those sapphire earrings are tdf! Gorgeous!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

JenJBS said:


> It's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on getting your HG bracelet!  Happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> Love those earrings!   Beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Mentha

JenJBS said:


> It's gorgeous!



Thanks


----------



## ZofieUp

2 wedding bands, engagement ring, diamond studs and gold bracelet.


----------



## JenJBS

Gold Amare ring for church today.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Tiffany Paloma’s Melody hoops in yellow gold
Cartier Love SM bracelet in yellow gold with six diamonds stacked with Fope Flex it Solo and Eka Tiny bracelets in yellow gold with diamonds


----------



## JenJBS

Balenciaga leather wrap bracelet in Lagoon.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Roberto Coin diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold and Kiki McDonough Lola diamond triple band ring in yellow gold.


----------



## gwendo25

Arriving soon!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Arriving soon!
> 
> View attachment 5086596



Beautiful! Tell us more!


----------



## gwendo25

gwendo25 said:


> Arriving soon!
> 
> View attachment 5086596


14k ttcw .75 (oval center stone) S11 F-G


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> 14k ttcw .75 (oval center stone) S11 F-G



It’s gorgeous. I love double halos, especially in the square shape. When do you get it?


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> It’s gorgeous. I love double halos, especially in the square shape. When do you get it?


Probably by Friday!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Probably by Friday!



So exciting! I am expecting a sparkly little treasure of my own soon, all the way from the US, can’t wait


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> So exciting! I am expecting a sparkly little treasure of my own soon, all the way from the US, can’t wait


You’ll have to share when it arrives. Exciting!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> You’ll have to share when it arrives. Exciting!!



Will do, it’s currently in transit and in Memphis, hoping it will be here by the end of the week/beginning of next week!


----------



## JenJBS

gwendo25 said:


> Arriving soon!
> 
> View attachment 5086596



It's fantastic!     Congratulations on adding this beauty to your collection! 

@Onebagtoomany   Excited to see yours when it arrives!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My new to me treasure is here - couldn’t believe it when it was delivered early this morning, less than 48 hours after being posted from the US 

It’s a Hearts on Fire Fulfillment pendant, 1 ttcw, in yellow gold. I have a 0.25 ttcw version of it as well for layering but always wanted a bigger one. I was hoping to find a 0.50 ttcw as that seemed a good compromise between size and cost but then saw the 1 ttcw preowned on Ebay for a good price so grabbed it! It’s in mint condition and sooo beautiful and sparkly, I love it


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> My new to me treasure is here - couldn’t believe it when it was delivered early this morning, less than 48 hours after being posted from the US
> 
> It’s a Hearts on Fire Fulfillment pendant, 1 ttcw, in yellow gold. I have a 0.25 ttcw version of it as well for layering but always wanted a bigger one. I was hoping to find a 0.50 ttcw as that seemed a good compromise between size and cost but then saw the 1 ttcw preowned on Ebay for a good price so grabbed it! It’s in mint condition and sooo beautiful and sparkly, I love it
> 
> View attachment 5087604
> View attachment 5087605


Beautiful, enjoy!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Beautiful, enjoy!



Thank you! So happy, this has been on my wish list for years


----------



## gwendo25

I just received mine also.


----------



## JenJBS

Onebagtoomany said:


> My new to me treasure is here - couldn’t believe it when it was delivered early this morning, less than 48 hours after being posted from the US
> 
> It’s a Hearts on Fire Fulfillment pendant, 1 ttcw, in yellow gold. I have a 0.25 ttcw version of it as well for layering but always wanted a bigger one. I was hoping to find a 0.50 ttcw as that seemed a good compromise between size and cost but then saw the 1 ttcw preowned on Ebay for a good price so grabbed it! It’s in mint condition and sooo beautiful and sparkly, I love it
> 
> View attachment 5087604
> View attachment 5087605



Beautiful!    Congratulations!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Onebagtoomany said:


> My new to me treasure is here - couldn’t believe it when it was delivered early this morning, less than 48 hours after being posted from the US
> 
> It’s a Hearts on Fire Fulfillment pendant, 1 ttcw, in yellow gold. I have a 0.25 ttcw version of it as well for layering but always wanted a bigger one. I was hoping to find a 0.50 ttcw as that seemed a good compromise between size and cost but then saw the 1 ttcw preowned on Ebay for a good price so grabbed it! It’s in mint condition and sooo beautiful and sparkly, I love it
> 
> View attachment 5087604
> View attachment 5087605





gwendo25 said:


> I just received mine also.
> 
> View attachment 5087646



Beautiful pendants ladies!!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> I just received mine also.
> 
> View attachment 5087646



Gorgeous!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful!    Congratulations!



Thanks so much


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Beautiful pendants ladies!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
Hearts on Fire Fulfillment 1 ttcw pendant in yellow gold
Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum stacked with Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold
Cartier Panthere watch in two tone yellow gold and steel 
Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds in yellow gold


----------



## skyqueen

Onebagtoomany said:


> My new to me treasure is here - couldn’t believe it when it was delivered early this morning, less than 48 hours after being posted from the US
> 
> It’s a Hearts on Fire Fulfillment pendant, 1 ttcw, in yellow gold. I have a 0.25 ttcw version of it as well for layering but always wanted a bigger one. I was hoping to find a 0.50 ttcw as that seemed a good compromise between size and cost but then saw the 1 ttcw preowned on Ebay for a good price so grabbed it! It’s in mint condition and sooo beautiful and sparkly, I love it
> 
> View attachment 5087604
> View attachment 5087605





gwendo25 said:


> I just received mine also.
> 
> View attachment 5087646


Both gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## skyqueen

Onebagtoomany said:


> 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
> Hearts on Fire Fulfillment 1 ttcw pendant in yellow gold
> Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum stacked with Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold
> Cartier Panthere watch in two tone yellow gold and steel
> Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds in yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5088312
> View attachment 5088313
> View attachment 5088314
> View attachment 5088315


Your new pendant and studs look perfect together...enjoy!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> Your new pendant and studs look perfect together...enjoy!



Thank you!


----------



## HappyAngel

basia.b said:


> Its weekend, so bring the blings out!
> My Tiffany Victoria ring which I bought a few years ago after graduating as a gift to myself and a spinell from Burma with diamonds.
> Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4859682



Do you find this Victoria alternating ring uncomfortable to wear?  Like it is a pretty thick band.  Also, do you find the band sharp?  Thanks


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Onebagtoomany said:


> 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
> Hearts on Fire Fulfillment 1 ttcw pendant in yellow gold
> Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum stacked with Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold
> Cartier Panthere watch in two tone yellow gold and steel
> Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds in yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5088312
> View attachment 5088313
> View attachment 5088314
> View attachment 5088315



Everything looks beautiful!  How do you find the Hearts on Fire Diamonds necklace compared to your other Tiffany pieces? Is the workmanship comparable? How about the diamonds?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Everything looks beautiful!  How do you find the Hearts on Fire Diamonds necklace compared to your other Tiffany pieces? Is the workmanship comparable? How about the diamonds?



Thank you! I think the quality is fantastic - beautifully made, sturdy (apart from the delicate chain) and the diamonds are incredibly sparkly! I’m not sure I would want to pay the premium for a HOF piece brand new but then I think the same with a lot of Tiffany designs. I have a couple bought new such as my Metro rings (I couldn’t find equivalent versions remotely comparable to Tiffany) but most of my Tiff pieces were bought preowned. Choosing between the two I would say HOF has the edge with diamond quality/workmanship but that’s just my opinion and based on the two HOF pieces that I own. Are you looking buying a particular piece from HOF?


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you! I think the quality is fantastic - beautifully made, sturdy (apart from the delicate chain) and the diamonds are incredibly sparkly! I’m not sure I would want to pay the premium for a HOF piece brand new but then I think the same with a lot of Tiffany designs. I have a couple bought new such as my Metro rings (I couldn’t find equivalent versions remotely comparable to Tiffany) but most of my Tiff pieces were bought preowned. Choosing between the two I would say HOF has the edge with diamond quality/workmanship but that’s just my opinion and based on the two HOF pieces that I own. Are you looking buying a particular piece from HOF?



Thanks for the info! I am interested in this necklace



I got to try it on in the store and it's really sparkly. The price is comparable to some Tiffany pieces, so I was a bit hesitant...plus I need to save more money.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Thanks for the info! I am interested in this necklace
> View attachment 5088530
> 
> 
> I got to try it on in the store and it's really sparkly. The price is comparable to some Tiffany pieces, so I was a bit hesitant...plus I need to save more money.



It’s beautiful!  Good luck with saving, is there anything you want to move on which could speed up how quickly you can get the funds? I just sold a few pieces and was pleasantly surprised by how much I was offered for some of them.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Onebagtoomany said:


> It’s beautiful!  Good luck with saving, is there anything you want to move on which could speed up how quickly you can get the funds? I just sold a few pieces and was pleasantly surprised by how much I was offered for some of them.



No, I don't really have anything that would be worth moving. I have two daughters so I figured I would give them a crack at it first.


----------



## skyqueen

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Thanks for the info! I am interested in this necklace
> View attachment 5088530
> 
> 
> I got to try it on in the store and it's really sparkly. The price is comparable to some Tiffany pieces, so I was a bit hesitant...plus I need to save more money.


Very cool...I love unique pieces!


----------



## skyqueen

Love seeing everyone's jewelry treasures! I like this combo better than the last one. I can't remember who the member was, but someone bought a line tennis necklace and added a diamond gothic initial. I loved that look...so I kinda copied


----------



## gwendo25

Loving the colours today! Yellow diamonds and sapphires.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Should be receiving this new to me beauty next week: Tiffany Metro diamond bangle in white gold to replace the Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond which I’ve just sold.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Onebagtoomany said:


> Should be receiving this new to me beauty next week: Tiffany Metro diamond bangle in white gold to replace the Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond which I’ve just sold.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089128
> View attachment 5089129



Wow! It's beautiful!  You have a real talent for finding preloved jewelry items.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Wow! It's beautiful!  You have a real talent for finding preloved jewelry items.



Thank you so much!  I wish I could take credit but there’s so many beautiful things out there, I need a money tree lol. It was good timing though that this appeared just as I had sold my cuff, as I wanted a white gold bracelet. The Cartier one was beautiful but I felt self-conscious in this climate wearing it as a stack with my other Cartier bangles which are quite obviously branded and it had also developed some small discoloured patches due to the rhodium plating wearing off. I only wore it a handful of times so that was pretty disappointing - hoping the Tiffany one holds up better! No one would know it’s from Tiffany either unless they ask, which I prefer!


----------



## SmokieDragon

So happy with this rose gold amethyst ring that arrived this evening! The pave diamonds are so sparkly too


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> So happy with this rose gold amethyst ring that arrived this evening! The pave diamonds are so sparkly too
> 
> View attachment 5089192



I can see why - it’s beautiful!  Love the combination of rose gold and amethyst!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> I can see why - it’s beautiful!  Love the combination of rose gold and amethyst!



Thanks so much!


----------



## mrs moulds

Canturi lover said:


> View attachment 5081236
> 
> Decided to be a wee bit fancy today


Love the necklace! I want one so bad


----------



## mrs moulds

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing diamond bezel set studs in white gold and some of my tanzanite pieces today after being inspired by @so_sofya1985  and her beautiful new ring
> 
> View attachment 5080450
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080451
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080453


 Love the Tanzanite


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mrs moulds said:


> Love the Tanzanite



Thank you!


----------



## Canturi lover

mrs moulds said:


> Love the necklace! I want one so bad


Ha which means we will get to see you wearing one soon


----------



## gwendo25

Canturi lover said:


> View attachment 5081236
> 
> Decided to be a wee bit fancy today


Gorgeous pieces!


----------



## mrs moulds

Canturi lover said:


> Ha which means we will get to see you wearing one soon


Girl, I hope so


----------



## mrs moulds

gwendo25 said:


> Friday’s glitter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083442
> View attachment 5083443
> View attachment 5083444
> View attachment 5083445


We’re ring twins!


----------



## KristinS

Onebagtoomany said:


> Should be receiving this new to me beauty next week: Tiffany Metro diamond bangle in white gold to replace the Cartier Love cuff in white gold/diamond which I’ve just sold.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5089128
> View attachment 5089129


Would you mind providing a mod shot when you receive them? I love this bracelet and curious how it looks. What a great purchase !


----------



## Onebagtoomany

kstropp said:


> Would you mind providing a mod shot when you receive them? I love this bracelet and curious how it looks. What a great purchase !



Thank you! It arrived yesterday, haven’t taken any photos of it on its own yet but I added it to my stack today so you can see what it looks like  

Edit: I wouldn’t wear it like this (with the other bracelets) - will likely wear it either on its own or maybe with one other bracelet. Eventually I’d love to get the yellow gold version to stack with it. Quality-wise I’m very impressed, it is very solid and not flimsy at all. The hinge locking mechanism also feels very secure.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you! It arrived yesterday, haven’t taken any photos of it on its own yet but I added it to my stack today so you can see what it looks like
> 
> Edit: I wouldn’t wear it like this (with the other bracelets) - will likely wear it either on its own or maybe with one other bracelet. Eventually I’d love to get the yellow gold version to stack with it. Quality-wise I’m very impressed, it is very solid and not flimsy at all. The hinge locking mechanism also feels very secure.
> 
> View attachment 5090741



Such a beautiful stack! Makes your pic so dreamy


----------



## KristinS

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you! It arrived yesterday, haven’t taken any photos of it on its own yet but I added it to my stack today so you can see what it looks like
> 
> Edit: I wouldn’t wear it like this (with the other bracelets) - will likely wear it either on its own or maybe with one other bracelet. Eventually I’d love to get the yellow gold version to stack with it. Quality-wise I’m very impressed, it is very solid and not flimsy at all. The hinge locking mechanism also feels very secure.
> 
> View attachment 5090741


Thank you so, so much ... how gorgeous !! This picture and your perspective is super helpful in my quest for the Metro collection  (side note - love the color of your top with the gold stack)


----------



## 880

Canturi lover said:


> View attachment 5081236
> 
> Decided to be a wee bit fancy today


Amazing selection! Wow!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Such a beautiful stack! Makes your pic so dreamy



Thanks Smokie!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

kstropp said:


> Thank you so, so much ... how gorgeous !! This picture and your perspective is super helpful in my quest for the Metro collection  (side note - love the color of your top with the gold stack)



Aww thank you for your kind words  How exciting, which Metro piece are you after? I also love the full bangles (which I think slip on, no hinge mechanism). I would love to get the yellow and rose gold as well in the hinge bracelet one day but they don’t seem to turn up very often on the preowned market, especially in a size large. 

Btw, beware of the sizing with these bracelets as they come up very small - the large is designed for a 6.75 inch wrist! My wrist is 16cm but the medium would have been too snug.


----------



## mrs moulds

SmokieDragon said:


> So happy with this rose gold amethyst ring that arrived this evening! The pave diamonds are so sparkly too
> 
> View attachment 5089192


So, beautiful! Love Amethyst and the diamonds with it makes the stone pop!


----------



## Canturi lover

880 said:


> Amazing selection! Wow!


Thank you


----------



## mrs moulds

Well,  Miss skyqueen,  is my jewelry guru and awesome friend.  I saw her fabulous diamond bangles, so, today I decided to wear my only diamond bangle bracelet and, my Great-Grand Mother’s e-rings


----------



## SmokieDragon

mrs moulds said:


> So, beautiful! Love Amethyst and the diamonds with it makes the stone pop!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Adding some sparkle to an otherwise dreary and dull day weather wise...

Birks diamond inside out hoops in white gold 
0.75 ttcw seven stone diamond ring in white gold 
1.30 ttcw diamond pear halo ring in platinum


----------



## JenJBS

My Coach bracelet today.


----------



## VSUVUS

Just added this blue topaz ring set on yellow solid gold found at an antique shop to my collection   it also happens to my birthstone


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Love seeing everyone's jewelry treasures! I like this combo better than the last one. I can't remember who the member was, but someone bought a line tennis necklace and added a diamond gothic initial. I loved that look...so I kinda copied
> 
> View attachment 5088683


As usual, a masterpiece❤️ I bow down to the Queen!


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Well,  Miss skyqueen,  is my jewelry guru and awesome friend.  I saw her fabulous diamond bangles, so, today I decided to wear my only diamond bangle bracelet and, my Great-Grand Mother’s e-rings


Love it! How wonderful to have your Great Grandmother's e-ring...just fabulous and so special!


mrs moulds said:


> As usual, a masterpiece❤ I bow down to the Queen!


I was just thinking how long we've been good friends on tPF...years. My only wish is that we lived closer!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Tanzanite and diamond drop earrings and ring in 18k white gold and diamond pear halo ring in platinum today.


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Love it! How wonderful to have your Great Grandmother's e-ring...just fabulous and so special!
> 
> I was just thinking how long we've been good friends on tPF...years. My only wish is that we lived closer!


Me too! However you never know, I’ve got my COVID vaccinations!


----------



## foxgal

One of my (early) bday presents arrived today…an alexandrite ring. Love how teal/purple it is in natural light and purple/pink in incandescent light!


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Me too! However you never know, I’ve got my COVID vaccinations!


Your room is always ready...bring my beautiful C, too!


----------



## JenJBS

foxgal said:


> One of my (early) bday presents arrived today…an alexandrite ring. Love how teal/purple it is in natural light and purple/pink in incandescent light!
> 
> View attachment 5092724
> View attachment 5092725



Happy early birthday!     It's stunning!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Your room is always ready...bring my beautiful C, too!


----------



## mrs moulds

I’ve decided that I need to wear more of my jewelry that I don’t wear every often....
I hope everyone will like them. 
1. .96 bezel diamond pendant set in 14k gold ( diamond from my old e-ring)
2. Sapphire and diamond ring set in 14k gold ( purchased in Los Angeles, at the famous Slauson super mart )


----------



## J.A.N.

mrs moulds said:


> I’ve decided that I need to wear more of my jewelry that I don’t wear every often....
> I hope everyone will like them.
> 1. .96 bezel diamond pendant set in 14k gold ( diamond from my old e-ring)
> 2. Sapphire and diamond ring set in 14k gold ( purchased in Los Angeles, at the famous Slauson super mart )
> 
> View attachment 5093030
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093031


Both these are stunning


----------



## mrs moulds

Thank you all for the likes. I love the pendant ( A ‘shout out’ to the first hubby LOL!!!  ) but, for some reason, I don’t feel confident wearing it


----------



## mrs moulds

J.A.N. said:


> Both these are stunning


Thank you so much


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> I’ve decided that I need to wear more of my jewelry that I don’t wear every often....
> I hope everyone will like them.
> 1. .96 bezel diamond pendant set in 14k gold ( diamond from my old e-ring)
> 2. Sapphire and diamond ring set in 14k gold ( purchased in Los Angeles, at the famous Slauson super mart )
> 
> View attachment 5093030
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093031


Bring these, when you visit, and your gorgeous oval studs!


----------



## JenJBS

mrs moulds said:


> I’ve decided that I need to wear more of my jewelry that I don’t wear every often....
> I hope everyone will like them.
> 1. .96 bezel diamond pendant set in 14k gold ( diamond from my old e-ring)
> 2. Sapphire and diamond ring set in 14k gold ( purchased in Los Angeles, at the famous Slauson super mart )
> 
> View attachment 5093030
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093031



Love that diamond pendant!      The ring is fabulous!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I keep it a bit simple these days. Today I’m wearing diamond studs, diamond solitaire pendant, my wedding set, and my gold stainless steel Apple Watch.


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Bring these, when you visit, and your gorgeous oval studs!


You got it!


----------



## mrs moulds

foxgal said:


> One of my (early) bday presents arrived today…an alexandrite ring. Love how teal/purple it is in natural light and purple/pink in incandescent light!
> 
> View attachment 5092724
> View attachment 5092725


Yasss! Love it


----------



## mrs moulds

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I keep it a bit simple these days. Today I’m wearing diamond studs, diamond solitaire pendant, my wedding set, and my gold stainless steel Apple Watch.


Your ‘simple’ is  always fabulous!


----------



## mrs moulds

gwendo25 said:


> Multi-colour diamonds and gold today.
> 
> View attachment 5068208
> View attachment 5068209
> View attachment 5068211





so_sofya1985 said:


> Wearing my Chopard casmir hoops today! Absolutely love them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5032799


The earrings and you are stunning


----------



## gwendo25

mrs moulds said:


> I’ve decided that I need to wear more of my jewelry that I don’t wear every often....
> I hope everyone will like them.
> 1. .96 bezel diamond pendant set in 14k gold ( diamond from my old e-ring)
> 2. Sapphire and diamond ring set in 14k gold ( purchased in Los Angeles, at the famous Slauson super mart )
> 
> View attachment 5093030
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093031


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mrs moulds said:


> I’ve decided that I need to wear more of my jewelry that I don’t wear every often....
> I hope everyone will like them.
> 1. .96 bezel diamond pendant set in 14k gold ( diamond from my old e-ring)
> 2. Sapphire and diamond ring set in 14k gold ( purchased in Los Angeles, at the famous Slauson super mart )
> 
> View attachment 5093030
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093031



Absolutely beautiful - that sapphire!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.62 ttcw diamond stud earrings, Cartier 6 diamond SM Love bracelet and Fope Flex’it Solo and Eka Tiny bracelets with diamonds, all in yellow gold.


----------



## 880

A small white gold leopard pattern engraved Gerard Perigeaux watch from my grandmother. (In certain light, the leopard pattern is more high contrast/noticeable). It came back from service earlier this year (submitted last summer) and I’m thrilled. Plus the cuff in my avatar . I used to match metals for decades and I was a platinum wg person and now I mix it up. Plus DH’s ALange wg rubber Odysseus from another day. 

@mrs moulds, I love the pendant (and the ring) ! Your DH has great taste and I think it’s something you could wear a lot! @Onebagtoomany, love the new earrings!

thank you so much, @Christofle, @mrs moulds, and @Cool Breeze ! Hugs


----------



## mrs moulds

880 said:


> A small white gold leopard pattern engraved Gerard Perigeaux watch from my grandmother. (In certain light, the leopard pattern is more high contrast/noticeable). It came back from service earlier this year (submitted last summer) and I’m thrilled. Plus the cuff in my avatar . I used to match metals for decades and I was a platinum wg person and now I mix it up. Plus DH’s ALange wg rubber Odysseus from another day.
> 
> @mrs moulds, I love the pendant (and the ring) ! Your DH has great taste and I think it’s something you could wear a lot! @Onebagtoomany, love the new earrings!
> 
> View attachment 5094207
> View attachment 5094208
> View attachment 5094210
> View attachment 5094212


Thank you so much for the kind words  , but let’s get in to that cuff! Fabulous


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Just commissioned this beautiful ring to be made for me by the same talented lady who designed and made my diamond pear ring! Fancy intense yellow diamonds set in 18k yellow gold and platinum  Her design - the photo is of an identical ring she has already sold. It should take 5-6 weeks, can’t wait!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

Onebagtoomany said:


> Just commissioned this beautiful ring to be made for me by the same talented lady who designed and made my diamond pear ring! Fancy intense yellow diamonds set in 18k yellow gold and platinum  Her design - the photo is of an identical ring she has already sold. It should take 5-6 weeks, can’t wait!!!
> 
> View attachment 5094587


Woooozer! I can’t wait either


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mrs moulds said:


> Woooozer! I can’t wait either



Thanks - she said it could be five weeks - fingers crossed!


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> A small white gold leopard pattern engraved Gerard Perigeaux watch from my grandmother. (In certain light, the leopard pattern is more high contrast/noticeable). It came back from service earlier this year (submitted last summer) and I’m thrilled. Plus the cuff in my avatar . I used to match metals for decades and I was a platinum wg person and now I mix it up. Plus DH’s ALange wg rubber Odysseus from another day.
> 
> @mrs moulds, I love the pendant (and the ring) ! Your DH has great taste and I think it’s something you could wear a lot! @Onebagtoomany, love the new earrings!
> 
> View attachment 5094207
> View attachment 5094208
> View attachment 5094210
> View attachment 5094212


Usually a huge fan of Adolf Lange und Söhne but that Verdura cuff is stealing the spotlight.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Finally some sunshine here  

Wearing 1.62 ttcw diamond studs, Hearts on Fire 1 ttcw Fulfillment pendant and Kiki McDonough Lola diamond triple band ring, all in 18k yellow gold.


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> A small white gold leopard pattern engraved Gerard Perigeaux watch from my grandmother. (In certain light, the leopard pattern is more high contrast/noticeable). It came back from service earlier this year (submitted last summer) and I’m thrilled. Plus the cuff in my avatar . I used to match metals for decades and I was a platinum wg person and now I mix it up. Plus DH’s ALange wg rubber Odysseus from another day.
> 
> @mrs moulds, I love the pendant (and the ring) ! Your DH has great taste and I think it’s something you could wear a lot! @Onebagtoomany, love the new earrings!
> 
> View attachment 5094207
> View attachment 5094208
> View attachment 5094210
> View attachment 5094212


Every piece is simply gorgeous!


----------



## JenJBS

Wooden leaf earrings carved by a local craftsman.


----------



## Cams

My small love and Lv bracelet


----------



## mewt

I'm smitten with this ring and how low-set it is for such a substantial piece. It does make me self-conscious about being too "showy", but then I saw how it looked in the mirror and perhaps it's just fine from a distance!




When wearing this ring I feel like that's all the bling I can handle, which means other accessories have to sit at home more often now!

Edit; the angle above doesn't show how low-set it really is, here's a better photo:


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Kiki McDonough Fantasy diamond and amethyst drop earrings, Cartier Love cuff and Cartier Love SM bracelet with six diamonds, all in yellow gold.


----------



## JenJBS

Giles and Brother brass twist bracelet today.


----------



## foxgal

Thought I’d try this ring combo today, from left: wedding set, Leen Heyne twist ring, Tiffany somerset, and alexandrite. With my Longines watch. Excuse my awful nails!


----------



## Cams

Today BVlgari0ring, Cartier love, Rolex, diamond ring.


----------



## mrs moulds

Onebagtoomany said:


> Finally some sunshine here
> 
> Wearing 1.62 ttcw diamond studs, Hearts on Fire 1 ttcw Fulfillment pendant and Kiki McDonough Lola diamond triple band ring, all in 18k yellow gold.
> Beautiful!
> View attachment 5094969
> View attachment 5094970
> View attachment 5094971


Every piece is lovely


----------



## mrs moulds

Today.....
.50 martini set diamond studs and, not sure which pair of, large, medium or, small 14k hoops. ( I should go and get a manicure.  Lordy, my nails are  jacked up LOL )


----------



## Onebagtoomany

2.51 ttcw yellow and white diamond halo earrings in 18k white gold, 1.30 ttcw diamond pear halo ring in platinum and Tag Aquaracer white ceramic watch


----------



## dove221

David Yurman FTW❤️


----------



## mrs moulds

dove221 said:


> David Yurman FTW❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097343


Love the ring and your nail
Polish ❤️


----------



## dove221

mrs moulds said:


> Love the ring and your nail
> Polish ❤


Thank you❤️❤️


----------



## JenJBS

This bracelet seemed right for Memorial Day.


----------



## Cool Breeze

JenJBS said:


> This bracelet seemed right for Memorial Day.
> 
> View attachment 5097634


Happy Memorial Day!  Thank you for your service.


----------



## gwendo25

Today’s bling in the sunshine!


----------



## JenJBS

Cool Breeze said:


> Happy Memorial Day!  Thank you for your service.



Thank you.    It was an honor to serve.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Today’s bling in the sunshine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5097684
> View attachment 5097685
> View attachment 5097686
> View attachment 5097687



Gorgeous, love them all!


----------



## hers4eva

*Hi all you beautiful diamond jewelry lovers with great taste I might add*  

I would like to thank ALL of you lovely ladies who helped me learn about the gorgeous yellow diamonds. And for all who post all your lovely jewlery to enable me 

As you can see, I finally found that special colored diamond I dreamed of but never saw that exact color I was imagining.  But then she showed up and in a brand new loose diamond that just got it's GIA certificate, now this ONE I have dreamed of owning.   When Hubby and I saw her, he said grab her she is too beautiful to pass up!  Now I understand when you find her you will know.... the bells go off very loudly

So let me introduce you to my beautiful new baby!  I also had the setting custom made for her.

I can't stop staring at her and my Hubby says put your hand down, you are blinding me ! Yup she was/is it. 

Pix 1






Pix 2
I decided on 18 karat gold to go under my diamond!





Pix 3
I wear her on my right hand but it was easy to hold my iPhone to take a picture of her with this background!  Have to stay steady so it comes out clear.






Hope you all enjoyed seeing my new FOREVER love 
Happy Spring everyone!


----------



## gwendo25

hers4eva said:


> *Hi all you beautiful diamond jewelry lovers with great taste I might add*
> 
> I would like to thank ALL of you lovely ladies who helped me learn about the gorgeous yellow diamonds. And for all who post all your lovely jewlery to enable me
> 
> As you can see, I finally found that special colored diamond I dreamed of but never saw that exact color I was imagining.  But then she showed up and in a brand new loose diamond that just got it's GIA certificate, now this ONE I have dreamed of owning.   When Hubby and I saw her, he said grab her she is too beautiful to pass up!  Now I understand when you find her you will know.... the bells go off very loudly
> 
> So let me introduce you to my beautiful new baby!  I also had the setting custom made for her.
> 
> I can't stop staring at her and my Hubby says put your hand down, you are blinding me ! Yup she was/is it.
> 
> Pix 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 2
> I decided on 18 karat gold to go under my diamond!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 3
> I wear her on my right hand but it was easy to hold my iPhone to take a picture of her with this background!  Have to stay steady so it comes out clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all enjoyed seeing my new FOREVER love
> Happy Spring everyone!


Very beautiful, enjoy!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

hers4eva said:


> *Hi all you beautiful diamond jewelry lovers with great taste I might add*
> 
> I would like to thank ALL of you lovely ladies who helped me learn about the gorgeous yellow diamonds. And for all who post all your lovely jewlery to enable me
> 
> As you can see, I finally found that special colored diamond I dreamed of but never saw that exact color I was imagining.  But then she showed up and in a brand new loose diamond that just got it's GIA certificate, now this ONE I have dreamed of owning.   When Hubby and I saw her, he said grab her she is too beautiful to pass up!  Now I understand when you find her you will know.... the bells go off very loudly
> 
> So let me introduce you to my beautiful new baby!  I also had the setting custom made for her.
> 
> I can't stop staring at her and my Hubby says put your hand down, you are blinding me ! Yup she was/is it.
> 
> Pix 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 2
> I decided on 18 karat gold to go under my diamond!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 3
> I wear her on my right hand but it was easy to hold my iPhone to take a picture of her with this background!  Have to stay steady so it comes out clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all enjoyed seeing my new FOREVER love
> Happy Spring everyone!



It’s absolutely stunning and well worth the wait - congratulations!


----------



## EpiFanatic

mewt said:


> View attachment 5096053
> 
> 
> I'm smitten with this ring and how low-set it is for such a substantial piece. It does make me self-conscious about being too "showy", but then I saw how it looked in the mirror and perhaps it's just fine from a distance!
> 
> View attachment 5096032
> 
> 
> When wearing this ring I feel like that's all the bling I can handle, which means other accessories have to sit at home more often now!
> 
> Edit; the angle above doesn't show how low-set it really is, here's a better photo:
> View attachment 5096202


That is a great ring!  Looks awesome on you. Blingy enough to make a statement but elegant as well. Hope you wear it a lot.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Yellow diamonds and white metals today - plus first outing for my Tiffany yellow diamond pendant!


----------



## skyqueen

hers4eva said:


> *Hi all you beautiful diamond jewelry lovers with great taste I might add*
> 
> I would like to thank ALL of you lovely ladies who helped me learn about the gorgeous yellow diamonds. And for all who post all your lovely jewlery to enable me
> 
> As you can see, I finally found that special colored diamond I dreamed of but never saw that exact color I was imagining.  But then she showed up and in a brand new loose diamond that just got it's GIA certificate, now this ONE I have dreamed of owning.   When Hubby and I saw her, he said grab her she is too beautiful to pass up!  Now I understand when you find her you will know.... the bells go off very loudly
> 
> So let me introduce you to my beautiful new baby!  I also had the setting custom made for her.
> 
> I can't stop staring at her and my Hubby says put your hand down, you are blinding me ! Yup she was/is it.
> 
> Pix 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 2
> I decided on 18 karat gold to go under my diamond!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 3
> I wear her on my right hand but it was easy to hold my iPhone to take a picture of her with this background!  Have to stay steady so it comes out clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you all enjoyed seeing my new FOREVER love
> Happy Spring everyone!


I love the YG basket underneath...nice touch and perfect with a yellow diamond!


----------



## J.A.N.




----------



## hers4eva

gwendo25 said:


> Very beautiful, enjoy!



*Hi @gwendo25 ,*
*You are very kind *
*Thank you for enabling me with your lovely yellow diamonds, as well as, all your other eye candy jewelry  *





Onebagtoomany said:


> It’s absolutely stunning and well worth the wait - congratulations!




*Hi @Onebagtoomany ,*
*Thank you for all your help and your gracious  reply
I enjoy seeing all the new pretty jewelry you keep adding to your wonderful collection*

*Yes, My new baby surely was worth the very long wait finding her and having her designed  I am totally in love with my choice .. she is my new lovely gem.*





skyqueen said:


> I love the YG basket underneath...nice touch and perfect with a yellow diamond!




*Hi @skyqueen ,
I am happy to hear you love her gold basket. That basket really makes her  pop even more, if that’s possible. Looking down from the top of my diamond, its gorgeous see-thru depth is so amazing, can‘t believe she is HERS4EVA or should I say mine4eva  Thank you so much * 

—————————————
*And a huge thank you for all the lovely likes and special loves from the rest of you sweet ladies with  love.*


----------



## Cams

Wearing my pearls today


----------



## gwendo25

mewt said:


> View attachment 5096053
> 
> 
> I'm smitten with this ring and how low-set it is for such a substantial piece. It does make me self-conscious about being too "showy", but then I saw how it looked in the mirror and perhaps it's just fine from a distance!
> 
> View attachment 5096032
> 
> 
> When wearing this ring I feel like that's all the bling I can handle, which means other accessories have to sit at home more often now!
> 
> Edit; the angle above doesn't show how low-set it really is, here's a better photo:
> View attachment 5096202


Love the setting!  Looks fabulous on you.


----------



## gwendo25

Feeling rosy today with some of my favourite RG pieces!!
- Rose gold diamond cluster earrings
- RG diamond layers ring
- two tone princess diamond ring with pink diamond accents, set in RG
- two tone diamond pendant
- moms RG diamond bangle


----------



## JenJBS

Only one in the office, so a casual fish hook bracelet.


----------



## Tempo

Rolex, some Loves, tennis bracelet, wedding stack (DH took the pic whilst I tried to get a tan - lol)


----------



## mrs moulds

Tempo said:


> Rolex, some Loves, tennis bracelet, wedding stack (DH took the pic whilst I tried to get a tan - lol)
> 
> View attachment 5099178


I fainted,  just woke up!


----------



## Tempo

mrs moulds said:


> I fainted,  just woke up!


Thank you so much, I'm glad you like my today's try!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Tempo said:


> Rolex, some Loves, tennis bracelet, wedding stack (DH took the pic whilst I tried to get a tan - lol)
> 
> View attachment 5099178



 

Incredible! What a stack!


----------



## hers4eva

This is such a wonderful jewelry community that I said I have to thank  all the other sweet ladies who liked or loved my ring after my thank you post.  And I do thank the rest of you from the bottom of my heart

Then I thought, I have to come up with some kind of thank you card  for everyone here!  
It took me hours to get the right props and a good picture.  It was fun and boy did the hours fly by.  

You are ALL so very gracious and thoughtful

Here is a little token on how much I appreciate the love  you have shown for my yellow diamond halo ring  






Have a wonderful day


----------



## rollercoaster III

Tempo said:


> Rolex, some Loves, tennis bracelet, wedding stack (DH took the pic whilst I tried to get a tan - lol)
> 
> View attachment 5099178


OMG! Be a bit more gracious. What should we post after that?


----------



## 880

Tempo said:


> Rolex, some Loves, tennis bracelet, wedding stack (DH took the pic whilst I tried to get a tan - lol)
> 
> View attachment 5099178


So gorgeous! Love how you change it up and how you wear it all so naturally!  
@hers4eva, love your special ring and your gorgeous thoughtful card!


----------



## Cams

Just my C studs


----------



## Handbags77

Tempo said:


> Rolex, some Loves, tennis bracelet, wedding stack (DH took the pic whilst I tried to get a tan - lol)
> 
> View attachment 5099178


Amazing!!!!


----------



## fabulous&broke

Been lurking in this thread for weeks now and I am in love with all the beautiful pieces! I just recently started building my jewelry collection. I used to wear a lot of accessories but since my skin does not agree with nickel, I decided to stop wearing them and invest in real jewelry (plus, had to find a new obsession after getting tired of handbags haha).

So here is a picture of what I am wearing today (all pieces are new save for the watch and the half eternity ring):

1. My well-used Rolex two-toned oyster perpetual datejust, 26mm
2. My right hand ring stack (from top: 1 cttw 5-stone ring in wg, my .9ct cushion cut solitaire with paved sides in yg, and my half eternity ring in yg)
3. My 2.3 cttw in and out hoop earrings in wg


----------



## hers4eva

880 said:


> So gorgeous! Love how you change it up and how you wear it all so naturally!
> @hers4eva, love your special ring and your gorgeous thoughtful card!



*
Hi @880 ,
You are very sweet  
Your kind words are much appreciated *

And I agree with you, @Tempo ’s jewelry is always gorgeous


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today’s sparkle:

1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
0.75 ttcw 7 stone diamond ring in white gold
Tag Aquaracer watch 
Cartier Love SM bracelet with 6 diamonds in yellow gold
Fope Flex’it Solo and Eka Tiny bracelets with diamonds in yellow gold


----------



## gwendo25

I decided to purchase another matching eternity band and am experimenting with all the different layering looks!


----------



## hers4eva

*Good morning @gwendo25 ,*
*
  oh my gosh, what an excellent choice!

You surely knew you have an awesome collection of diamond rings that these two new beauties make so many triple ring styles for you to enjoy.

I had to scroll up and down several times to pick my favorite and it’s the one with your beautiful pear shaped diamond ring … a perfection triple-set for sure.
*
*Thanks for sharing*






gwendo25 said:


> I decided to purchase another matching eternity band and am experimenting with all the different layering looks!
> 
> View attachment 5101786
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101820
> 
> 
> View attachment 5101788
> View attachment 5101793
> View attachment 5101804


----------



## gwendo25

*z.   *


hers4eva said:


> *Good morning @gwendo25 ,*
> 
> *  oh my gosh, what an excellent choice!
> 
> You surely knew you have an awesome collection of diamond rings that these two new beauties make so many triple ring styles for you to enjoy.
> 
> I had to scroll up and down several times to pick my favorite and it’s the one with your beautiful pear shaped diamond ring … a perfection triple-set for sure.*
> 
> *Thanks for sharing*


Thank you!


----------



## gwendo25

Here’s one more stacking look, with my David Yurman chain link ring.  This might be my favourite….for the moment. It fits flush with my other bands.


----------



## BPC

My new e-ring upgrade. Got it yesterday and I can't stop staring at it (pardon the nails.)


----------



## cvalier26

I'm wearing this (rg and light grey leather) watch and this (silver) ring, not completely sure they complement each other but I love them both so . With my .07 dbty in rg
Very much more modest !


----------



## JenJBS

Wore my blue topaz set to church today.


----------



## cvalier26

I see a lot of beautiful stacks on here , do you think I could stack this silver bracelet with the watch ? Or would it clash ?






						Bracelet en argent 925 millième s, Olive Leaf par Paloma Picasso®. Medium. | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.fr
				




Sorry if this is not the appropriate place to post !


----------



## hers4eva

JenJBS said:


> Wore my blue topaz set to church today.
> View attachment 5102953




 Such a pretty set


----------



## JenJBS

hers4eva said:


> Such a pretty set



Thank you!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

When you let your 3 year old pick your jewelry day   .  Sterling Hoop Earrings bought at Fortunoffs before they went out of business (but then came back I guess) at least 12 years ago.  The ring in a 1920s opal ring with diamonds.  They may be either brown colored or very low color- but the ring sparkles like crazy.  The pendant is Tiffany.  It is a pink sapphire surrounded by diamonds.


----------



## hers4eva

AntiqueShopper said:


> When you let your 3 year old pick your jewelry day   .  Sterling Hoop Earrings bought at Fortunoffs before they went out of business (but then came back I guess) at least 12 years ago.  The ring in a 1920s opal ring with diamonds.  They may be either brown colored or very low color- but the ring sparkles like crazy.  The pendant is Tiffany.  It is a pink sapphire surrounded by diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103581
> View attachment 5103585



awwww    Such a sweet story

Your little darling is showing great taste picking out your pretty pink necklace to match your shirt


----------



## AntiqueShopper

hers4eva said:


> awwww    Such a sweet story
> 
> Your little darling is showing great taste picking out your pretty pink necklace to match your shirt


Thank you


----------



## Shopgirl1996

AntiqueShopper said:


> When you let your 3 year old pick your jewelry day   .  Sterling Hoop Earrings bought at Fortunoffs before they went out of business (but then came back I guess) at least 12 years ago.  The ring in a 1920s opal ring with diamonds.  They may be either brown colored or very low color- but the ring sparkles like crazy.  The pendant is Tiffany.  It is a pink sapphire surrounded by diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103581
> View attachment 5103585



I love what your daughter picked! The flower hoop earrings go with your Tiffany flower necklace. 

I remember Fortunoffs. I used to spend all my money at their jewelry department when they were at the Woodbridge Center Mall. I was so sad when they closed that store.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I love what your daughter picked! The flower hoop earrings go with your Tiffany flower necklace.
> 
> I remember Fortunoffs. I used to spend all my money at their jewelry department when they were at the Woodbridge Center Mall. I was so sad when they closed that store.


Thank you!    It was sad when they closed.  I use to go there to buy fun silver and gold pieces.


----------



## gwendo25

I haven’t worn sapphires for many years, but when I first saw this ring and set of earrings I knew I would be inspired to wear them again! Love the saturation of blue!


----------



## 880

cvalier26 said:


> I see a lot of beautiful stacks on here , do you think I could stack this silver bracelet with the watch ? Or would it clash ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bracelet en argent 925 millième s, Olive Leaf par Paloma Picasso®. Medium. | Tiffany & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tiffany.fr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is not the appropriate place to post !


I think there is enough white and grey in the watch and matching ring for it to work, but I mix metals all the time nowadays  Do post an action pic when you get it!

@gwendo25, love the sapphires and the new ring combos, esp. the David Yurman stack!

@AntiqueShopper, I love the pink pendant and like @Shopgirl1996, I remember fortunoff too!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
Ippolita Lollipop Lollitini turquoise necklace in yellow gold
Tag Heuer Aquaracer in white ceramic 
Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold
Fope Flex’it Solo and Eka Tiny bracelets Witt diamonds in yellow gold


----------



## skyqueen

AntiqueShopper said:


> When you let your 3 year old pick your jewelry day   .  Sterling Hoop Earrings bought at Fortunoffs before they went out of business (but then came back I guess) at least 12 years ago.  The ring in a 1920s opal ring with diamonds.  They may be either brown colored or very low color- but the ring sparkles like crazy.  The pendant is Tiffany.  It is a pink sapphire surrounded by diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103580
> 
> 
> View attachment 5103581
> View attachment 5103585


Good taste!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
> Ippolita Lollipop Lollitini turquoise necklace in yellow gold
> Tag Heuer Aquaracer in white ceramic
> Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold
> Fope Flex’it Solo and Eka Tiny bracelets Witt diamonds in yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5104400
> View attachment 5104401
> View attachment 5104403
> View attachment 5104409


Love the turquoise necklace and of course the Tag watch! We have the same taste in watches!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Love the turquoise necklace and of course the Tag watch! We have the same taste in watches!



Thank you! And yes we do!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

It’s really hot here  so keeping things simple today: 

- Tiffany 9mm pearl studs in white gold 
- Tag Aquaracer with pink MOP face, diamond bezel and diamond markers
- Tiffany ring stack: 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum and Metro rings in platinum and yellow gold
- Cartier Trinity ring


----------



## mrs moulds

3 carat white gold tennis bracelet. I’m having a bad case of ‘diamond shrinkage’. I want a 4 or 5 carat bracelet. Damn, I’m never going to get that tennis necklace


----------



## gwendo25

mrs moulds said:


> 3 carat white gold tennis bracelet. I’m having a bad case of ‘diamond shrinkage’. I want a 4 or 5 carat bracelet. Damn, I’m never going to get that tennis necklace
> 
> View attachment 5106188


Looks fabulous!!


----------



## gwendo25

Pearing things up today.


----------



## fabulous&broke

Keeping it all white gold today.

- round illusion earrings (2 carat face, 1.5 ttcw)
- tennis bracelet (3 ttcw)
- layered necklaces (1st one is a necklace with jade pendant with diamonds and the 2nd is a daintier necklace with diamond pave heart pendant)


----------



## erinrose

Trying a new stack with some of my rings


----------



## Cams

Today Georg Jensen and my normal items.


----------



## gwendo25

Happy Friday!


----------



## cvalier26

tiny diamond pendant and tiny bean


----------



## BelleDeNuit

Wearing one of the beads necklaces I make as a hobby, rosegold seedbeads and watermelon freshwater pearls.


----------



## mrs moulds

gwendo25 said:


> Looks fabulous!!


Thank you❤️


----------



## mrs moulds

BelleDeNuit said:


> View attachment 5107666
> View attachment 5107666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing one of the beads necklaces I make as a hobby, rosegold seedbeads and watermelon freshwater pearls.


So pretty! Gurl, you need to be selling these! ❤️


----------



## gwendo25

Saturday’s delights with Gucci pendant, pear shape ring and triple eternity rings!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Saturday’s delights with Gucci pendant, pear shape ring and triple eternity rings!
> View attachment 5108207
> View attachment 5108208
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108211



All gorgeous and love the pink nails!


----------



## cvalier26

All tangled up today . Am in love with my new baby bean


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> All gorgeous and love the pink nails!


Thank you!


----------



## 880

BelleDeNuit said:


> View attachment 5107666
> View attachment 5107666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing one of the beads necklaces I make as a hobby, rosegold seedbeads and watermelon freshwater pearls.


This is gorgeous! You are very talented!


----------



## jjh11

Today I wore a bracelet from Pandora


----------



## mrs moulds

switched up my gold hoops earrings and gold cuff and 30 year old Gucci link bracelet.


----------



## fabulous&broke

Layering my YG pieces for the weekend.

1. 1 tcw diamond tennis earrings with 1 liner pave diamond ear cuff
2. 3 tcw tennis bracelet and my diamond bangle bracelet
3. 0.97 ct cushion cut solitaire ring and my half eternity ring


----------



## mrs moulds

My Monopoly charm bracelet I’m sure it’s about 30 years old!


----------



## ditzydi

Not wearing but we did go antiquing today and I saw these Givenchy dangle earrings.  As hard as I try to love dangle earrings I keep going back to my studs.  Otherwise I would have brought these home with me.


----------



## gwendo25

ditzydi said:


> Not wearing but we did go antiquing today and I saw these Givenchy dangle earrings.  As hard as I try to love dangle earrings I keep going back to my studs.  Otherwise I would have brought these home with me.
> 
> View attachment 5109364


I feel the same way. I always go back to wearing my studs.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

The heat is unbearable here today so keeping jewellery to a minimum! Wearing:

Birks diamond inside out hoops in white gold
Tag Aquaracer watch in white ceramic
Tiffany alternative wedding set - 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring and Metro band, both in platinum
1.30 ttcw pear diamond halo ring in platinum


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Beautiful tanzanite today with my pear diamond halo ring.


----------



## gwendo25

It’s all black and white diamonds today.


----------



## udalrike

This:


----------



## pmburk

Rolex Oyster Perpetual, Cartier Love ring and my eternity band.


----------



## ZofieUp

Today I put on a lot of diamonds and gold  not my day to day jewels but I had a lunch date and wanted something extra


----------



## ditzydi

Wearing my wedding stack on the left hand and a Monica Vinader ring on the other.  Stacked two James Avery bracelets with a JAI bracelet I got from qvc.


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> switched up my gold hoops earrings and gold cuff and 30 year old Gucci link bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5108702
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108703


OMG...love the Gucci bracelet


----------



## hers4eva

pmburk said:


> Rolex Oyster Perpetual, Cartier Love ring and my eternity band.
> 
> View attachment 5110994



*Your gold ring looks so delicious with your exquisite gold setting eternity  band.

Those two jewels together make such a stunning set !*


----------



## pmburk

hers4eva said:


> *Your gold ring looks so delicious with your exquisite gold setting eternity  band.
> 
> Those two jewels together make such a stunning set !*



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Woven leather bracelet by a local craftsman. Got it on a mother and daughter camping trip several years ago.


----------



## JenJBS

I could use some advice, jewelry lovers. These earrings... Yes? No? Maybe?


----------



## gwendo25

JenJBS said:


> I could use some advice, jewelry lovers. These earrings... Yes? No? Maybe?
> View attachment 5112919


Very nice, yes.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

JenJBS said:


> I could use some advice, jewelry lovers. These earrings... Yes? No? Maybe?
> View attachment 5112919



They are lovely! It’s a yes from me


----------



## A1aGypsy

Yes from me as well.


----------



## michellem

JenJBS said:


> I could use some advice, jewelry lovers. These earrings... Yes? No? Maybe?
> View attachment 5112919


Yes! They are gorgeous


----------



## Fawnie

JenJBS said:


> I could use some advice, jewelry lovers. These earrings... Yes? No? Maybe?
> View attachment 5112919


They are lovely. If they match your style and you think you will wear them I would go for them.


----------



## millerc

JenJBS said:


> I could use some advice, jewelry lovers. These earrings... Yes? No? Maybe?
> View attachment 5112919


Yes!!!


----------



## JenJBS

Thank you, everyone!   I really appreciate the feedback! 



gwendo25 said:


> Very nice, yes.





Onebagtoomany said:


> They are lovely! It’s a yes from me





A1aGypsy said:


> Yes from me as well.





michellem said:


> Yes! They are gorgeous





Fawnie said:


> They are lovely. If they match your style and you think you will wear them I would go for them.





millerc said:


> Yes!!!


----------



## Fawnie

My vintage Gucci watch. It was my grandma's and she gave it to me a few years ago. I love it  I actually remember her buying it when I was very young.


----------



## hers4eva

Fawnie said:


> My vintage Gucci watch. It was my grandma's and she gave it to me a few years ago. I love it  I actually remember her buying it when I was very young.
> View attachment 5113031




*Such a special sweet story  and a stunning watch*


----------



## GirlWithTheMostCake

I'm only just getting into jewelry again, and have started to sport my 'everyday' bangle. Messika Move Thin Pavé bangle.


----------



## gwendo25

GirlWithTheMostCake said:


> I'm only just getting into jewelry again, and have started to sport my 'everyday' bangle. Messika Move Thin Pavé bangle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113194


Love the Messika style!


----------



## Canturi lover

JenJBS said:


> I could use some advice, jewelry lovers. These earrings... Yes? No? Maybe?
> View attachment 5112919


Yes! They are gorgeous. Love the two tone


----------



## gwendo25

Love my bangles and layered rings (1.5 tcw bezel set custom 18k semi-eternity ring). Birks and Roberto Coin 18k diamond bangle 5.5 tcw.


----------



## limom

Wow. love those two Birks Bangles


----------



## gwendo25

limom said:


> Wow. love those two Birks Bangles


Thank you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing my new Annoushka St Christopher pendant set in brown diamonds in 18k yellow gold on an existing Tiffany chain (not keen on the Annoushka chains which are crazily overpriced and 14k gold) and Roberto Coin diamond inside out hoop earrings in yellow gold. 

Awful monsoon weather here today so excuse the terrible lighting and fluffy hair (don’t know why I bothered styling it this morning!).


----------



## AntiqueShopper

JenJBS said:


> I could use some advice, jewelry lovers. These earrings... Yes? No? Maybe?
> View attachment 5112919


I think they are cool!  Did you try them on?


----------



## hers4eva

Good morning @Onebagtoomany ,

I  how you experience different colored diamonds in your beautiful collection, as well as, colorful gem stones.

If/when you have the time, I would  if you could do your thing again and enable me seeing your (eye candy) pink diamond and pink gem stone diamond rings and if you are so lucky to own more pink jewlery include them toocall it your lovely pink collection post

Have a wonderful day




Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my new Annoushka St Christopher pendant set in brown diamonds in 18k yellow gold on an existing Tiffany chain (not keen on the Annoushka chains which are crazily overpriced and 14k gold) and Roberto Coin diamond inside out hoop earrings in yellow gold.
> 
> Awful monsoon weather here today so excuse the terrible lighting and fluffy hair (don’t know why I bothered styling it this morning!).
> 
> View attachment 5113638
> View attachment 5113639


----------



## Onebagtoomany

hers4eva said:


> Good morning @Onebagtoomany ,
> 
> I  how you experience different colored diamonds in your beautiful collection, as well as, colorful gem stones.
> 
> If/when you have the time, I would  if you could do your thing again and enable me seeing your (eye candy) pink diamond and pink gem stone diamond rings and if you are so lucky to own more pink jewlery include them toocall it your lovely pink collection post
> 
> Have a wonderful day




Thank you so much for your sweet comment! 

I’ve only really been experimenting with different colour diamonds more recently and so far apart from yellow diamond pieces I have the Tiffany Soleste ring with pink diamonds, the St Christopher pendant above with brown diamonds and my white pear diamond ring which has two hidden rows of blue diamonds  I’d love to buy a proper pink diamond solitaire ring with or without a halo at some point but I won’t be able to fund that for quite a while.

Pink jewellery-wise I have the Tiffany Soleste ring you know about, my pink sapphire and diamond three stone ring (bought from my local jeweller) and a pair of Kiki McDonough pale pink morganite drop earrings. I’ve attached photos of all three, plus my Kiki McDonough Fantasy drop earrings and matching pendant in lavender amethyst which lean pink rather than purple on these two specific pieces. 

I’m drooling over a pink tourmaline cocktail ring at my local jeweller’s but not sure if I can justify how often I will wear it vs the expense!


----------



## hers4eva

awww  thank you
such a beautiful pink post, as I knew it would be 

Love love your matching round earrings and necklace set .. so pretty.

What is your last picture earring of, just confused reading your post?

I just love your two pink rings …. So beautiful. 

Imagine owning a tiny argyle pink diamond.. in my dreams ..

I was thinking of getting three tiny pink diamonds on each side of my yellow diamond but decided to go with what I intended from the beginning a halo so it would be a more brighter ring. I am so happy with my choice.

I think of maybe a tiny pink diamond stone with tiny colorless diamonds as a pinky ring .. but just dreaming the what if ..

I would love a yellow diamond band ring 

Thank you sweetie for giving me wonderful enabling thoughts…







Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you so much for your sweet comment!
> 
> I’ve only really been experimenting with different colour diamonds more recently and so far apart from yellow diamond pieces I have the Tiffany Soleste ring with pink diamonds, the St Christopher pendant above with brown diamonds and my white pear diamond ring which has two hidden rows of blue diamonds  I’d love to buy a proper pink diamond solitaire ring with or without a halo at some point but I won’t be able to fund that for quite a while.
> 
> Pink jewellery-wise I have the Tiffany Soleste ring you know about, my pink sapphire and diamond three stone ring (bought from my local jeweller) and a pair of Kiki McDonough pale pink morganite drop earrings. I’ve attached photos of all three, plus my Kiki McDonough Fantasy drop earrings and matching pendant in lavender amethyst which lean pink rather than purple on these two specific pieces.
> 
> I’m drooling over a pink tourmaline cocktail ring at my local jeweller’s but not sure if I can justify how often I will wear it vs the expense!
> 
> View attachment 5113744
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113746
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113747
> 
> 
> View attachment 5113749


----------



## JenJBS

Canturi lover said:


> Yes! They are gorgeous. Love the two tone


Thank you!   



AntiqueShopper said:


> I think they are cool!  Did you try them on?


Thank you!   I found them online, so no chance to try them on before buying.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

hers4eva said:


> awww  thank you
> such a beautiful pink post, as I knew it would be
> 
> Love love your matching round earrings and necklace set .. so pretty.
> 
> What is your last picture earring of, just confused reading your post?
> 
> I just love your two pink rings …. So beautiful.
> 
> Imagine owning a tiny argyle pink diamond.. in my dreams ..
> 
> I was thinking of getting three tiny pink diamonds on each side of my yellow diamond but decided to go with what I intended from the beginning a halo so it would be a more brighter ring. I am so happy with my choice.
> 
> I think of maybe a tiny pink diamond stone with tiny colorless diamonds as a pinky ring .. but just dreaming the what if ..
> 
> I would love a yellow diamond band ring
> 
> Thank you sweetie for giving me wonderful enabling thoughts…



Aww I love your ideas for potential rings - whatever you decide on will be beautiful 

The last photo is of my Kiki morganite drop earrings, although it is a very pale pink and looks a bit transparent in photos - much prettier in real life!


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> I could use some advice, jewelry lovers. These earrings... Yes? No? Maybe?
> View attachment 5112919


i Like the look of them a lot, but sometimes when I buy earrings on line the post is too thick for my piercing (IMO these look a bit thick)  or they’re too heavy.
But, my only hesitation is bc I personally don’t have good luck buying without trying on IRL


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> i Like the look of them a lot, but sometimes when I buy earrings on line the post is too thick for my piercing (IMO these look a bit thick)  or they’re too heavy.
> But, my only hesitation is bc I personally don’t have good luck buying without trying on IRL



Glad to know it's not just me who things the posts on these look a little thick. I've also had that issue before. I also haven't even heard of the brand before, so I'm not sure of the quality. Those are the reasons why I've hesitated to pull the trigger.


----------



## gwendo25

I haven’t worn dangle earrings for a while, so today’s the day. Also taking this 18k princess cut ring with laser engraved Canadian diamond, out of the archives for a spin. Love the intricate details on it.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Pears and blue sapphires today:


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I don’t know if anyone remembers that I’m having another yellow diamond ring made by the same lady who designed and made my white diamond pear halo ring. She sent me a photo of the finished ring today before it goes off for hallmarking - isn’t it an absolute beauty!  

Fancy intense yellow diamonds (with a .30 centre stone) set in 18k yellow gold and white diamonds and band set in platinum. 

Can’t wait to get it - hopefully next week!


----------



## skyqueen

Onebagtoomany said:


> I don’t know if anyone remembers that I’m having another yellow diamond ring made by the same lady who designed and made my white diamond pear halo ring. She sent me a photo of the finished ring today before it goes off for hallmarking - isn’t it an absolute beauty!
> 
> Fancy intense yellow diamonds (with a .30 centre stone) set in 18k yellow gold and white diamonds and band set in platinum.
> 
> Can’t wait to get it - hopefully next week!
> 
> View attachment 5114875


A beauty! Can't wait, either!!! Glad you got the fancy intense...worth the extra money


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> A beauty! Can't wait, either!!! Glad you got the fancy intense...worth the extra money



Definitely! The design actually used intense yellow diamonds anyway so I saw no reason to change them and they really pop with the yellow gold


----------



## hers4eva

@Onebagtoomany 

I can feel you are really jumping out of your skin …I know that agonizing long wait but it’s such an awesome feeling and well worth that wait.

You will so adore your new beautiful yellow diamond ring.
So excited for you.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> I don’t know if anyone remembers that I’m having another yellow diamond ring made by the same lady who designed and made my white diamond pear halo ring. She sent me a photo of the finished ring today before it goes off for hallmarking - isn’t it an absolute beauty!
> 
> Fancy intense yellow diamonds (with a .30 centre stone) set in 18k yellow gold and white diamonds and band set in platinum.
> 
> Can’t wait to get it - hopefully next week!
> 
> View attachment 5114875


Wow, gorgeous tone!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

hers4eva said:


> @Onebagtoomany
> 
> I can feel you are really jumping out of your skin …I know that agonizing long wait but it’s such an awesome feeling and well worth that wait.
> 
> You will so adore your new beautiful yellow diamond ring.
> So excited for you.



Thank you so much! I really can’t wait, especially after seeing the photo of the finished ring!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Wow, gorgeous tone!



Thank you!


----------



## hers4eva

As you can see, I am still so excited  
When I take her to see my beloved flower garden, she just smiles with pure love! 







Seeing her glow in the garden is the BEST!
I can't wait until she meets one of my gardens hummingbirds 

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Onebagtoomany

hers4eva said:


> As you can see, I am still so excited
> When I take her to see my beloved flower garden, she just smiles with pure love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing her glow in the garden is the BEST!
> I can't wait until she meets one of my gardens hummingbirds
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone



She is so beautiful - she literally does glow!  I love your flower garden too, it looks magical!


----------



## hers4eva

gwendo25 said:


> I haven’t worn dangle earrings for a while, so today’s the day. Also taking this 18k princess cut ring with laser engraved Canadian diamond, out of the archives for a spin. Love the intricate details on it.
> View attachment 5114773



I just love how you placed/displayed your beautiful earrings, plus holding one with your painted nails.

beautifully thought out and captured


----------



## hers4eva

Onebagtoomany said:


> She is so beautiful - she literally does glow!  I love your flower garden too, it looks magical!




you are too sweet and thoughtful  thank you

I love nurturing my garden.  It pays off in spades 

I am so excited for you … soon she will be here


----------



## gwendo25

Sunday best, antique Birks Art Deco ring set in platinum.


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> OMG...love the Gucci bracelet


Thank you, Queen


----------



## JenJBS

For Church today...


----------



## skyqueen

Me and Gertrude Studs went to the beach! What a life


----------



## mrs moulds

Onebagtoomany said:


> Will do, it’s currently in transit and in Memphis, hoping it will be here by the end of the week/beginning of next week!





skyqueen said:


> Me and Gertrude Studs went to the beach! What a life
> 
> View attachment 5115874


Gertrude is just as stunning as you!


----------



## mrs moulds

The same ol same ol e-ring with a multi colored sapphire band. I don’t have a band to match my e-ring, so I just match it with different bands.


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> The same ol same ol e-ring with a multi colored sapphire band. I don’t have a band to match my e-ring, so I just match it with different bands.


Best of all worlds! Anything would go with that beautiful ring!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Best of all worlds! Anything would go with that beautiful ring!!!


----------



## pmburk

My everyday setup: Rolex Oyster Perpetual 32mm, Cartier Love Ring, 2 ct eternity band, and my right hand 10-stone diamond ring (I think this is either 1.5 or 2 ct, but I can't remember b/c I've had it for years).


----------



## hers4eva

*Your diamond earrings are gorgeous*  




skyqueen said:


> Me and Gertrude Studs went to the beach! What a life
> 
> View attachment 5115874


----------



## mrs moulds

My TPF family. I mentioned that I had an 14k gold solitaire pendant that I never wore because for some reason I didn’t like it ( Love the stone, a special ‘ thank you’ to the first hubby) Miss skyqueen reached out and gave me some ideals. Boy, did they work! Check it out now


----------



## mrs moulds

JenJBS said:


> I could use some advice, jewelry lovers. These earrings... Yes? No? Maybe?
> View attachment 5112919


 Love them !


----------



## JenJBS

mrs moulds said:


> Love them !



Thank you for the input!


----------



## mrs moulds

Fawnie said:


> My vintage Gucci watch. It was my grandma's and she gave it to me a few years ago. I love it  I actually remember her buying it when I was very young.
> View attachment 5113031


I had a watch just like that!  I don’t know what happened to it


----------



## Shopgirl1996

mrs moulds said:


> My TPF family. I mentioned that I had an 14k gold solitaire pendant that I never wore because for some reason I didn’t like it ( Love the stone, a special ‘ thank you’ to the first hubby) Miss Skyqueen reached out and gave me some ideals. Boy, did they work! Check it out now
> 
> View attachment 5116685
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116686



Looks great! What did you change?


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> My TPF family. I mentioned that I had an 14k gold solitaire pendant that I never wore because for some reason I didn’t like it ( Love the stone, a special ‘ thank you’ to the first hubby) Miss Skyqueen reached out and gave me some ideals. Boy, did they work! Check it out now
> 
> View attachment 5116685
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116686


Just fabulous! Perfect with your other jewelry. 
Now I’m worried you may get mugged


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Just fabulous! Perfect with your other jewelry.
> Now I’m worried you may get mugged


LOL! Gurl, you know I’ll be taking off my wig and fighting LOL


----------



## mrs moulds

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Looks great! What did you change?


1. I had the butterfly loops ( that’s what the jeweler called it)  removed.
2. Traded the gold chain that came with the pendant for a shorter one, and had that chain placed through the openings     on the sides of the bezel setting.
It worked beautifully


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Just fabulous! Perfect with your other jewelry.
> Now I’m worried you may get mugged


----------



## gwendo25

mrs moulds said:


> My TPF family. I mentioned that I had an 14k gold solitaire pendant that I never wore because for some reason I didn’t like it ( Love the stone, a special ‘ thank you’ to the first hubby) Miss Skyqueen reached out and gave me some ideals. Boy, did they work! Check it out now
> 
> View attachment 5116685
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116686


Beautiful!


----------



## gwendo25

Damas yellow diamond clusters in the sunshine today.


----------



## skyqueen

So wonderful to see all the yellow diamond jewelry on this thread!


----------



## ditzydi

Wearing my original ering setting with the pink sapphire we finally put in it for Mother’s Day after upgrading my setting back in 2013.  

Also wearing a starburst necklace I bought at the Christmas affair before knowing that the starbursts were a Yurman thing.  Whoops.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Damas yellow diamond clusters in the sunshine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117155
> View attachment 5117157
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117192



 Beautiful! Still waiting impatiently for my new ring


----------



## skyqueen

Onebagtoomany said:


> Beautiful! Still waiting impatiently for my new ring


Me, too!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> Me, too!



Really hoping to get it by the weekend!


----------



## hers4eva

gwendo25 said:


> Damas yellow diamond clusters in the sunshine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117155
> View attachment 5117157
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117192



^  *all this wonderful yellow sunshine*



skyqueen said:


> Me, too!



^ *Me, three *


----------



## limom

Yes, looking forward to some fabulous reveals


----------



## JenJBS

gwendo25 said:


> Damas yellow diamond clusters in the sunshine today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117155
> View attachment 5117157
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117192



That ring is fabulous!


----------



## mrs moulds

Hey TPF family.  
As I mentioned before, I am attempting to wear pieces that I just don’t wear on a regular bases. 
Here is another piece. It’s an pendant with emerald, diamonds, along with white sapphires. 
I’m not sure what type of chain to wear it with. All suggestions are welcomed!


----------



## Canturi lover

mrs moulds said:


> Hey TPF family.
> As I mentioned before, I am attempting to wear pieces that I just don’t wear on a regular bases.
> Here is another piece. It’s an pendant with emerald, diamonds, along with white sapphires.
> I’m not sure what type of chain to wear it with. All suggestions are welcomed!


Gosh that's beautiful. The emeralds and the baguettes    Perhaps a plain chain so it doesn't compete with the pendant?


----------



## mrs moulds

Canturi lover said:


> Gosh that's beautiful. The emeralds and the baguettes    Perhaps a plain chain so it doesn't compete with the pendant?


That’s a great ideal. I’m wondering if I should get a rope chain?


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Beautiful! Still waiting impatiently for my new ring


Can’t wait to see it on you!


----------



## gwendo25

mrs moulds said:


> Hey TPF family.
> As I mentioned before, I am attempting to wear pieces that I just don’t wear on a regular bases.
> Here is another piece. It’s an pendant with emerald, diamonds, along with white sapphires.
> I’m not sure what type of chain to wear it with. All suggestions are welcomed!


Beautiful! I would wear a simple chain, like a wheat chain so that the focus stays on your pendant.


----------



## Canturi lover

mrs moulds said:


> That’s a great ideal. I’m wondering if I should get a rope chain?


A fine rope chain would be lovely.


----------



## gwendo25

Everything looks colourful  today!


----------



## J.A.N.

New purchase I was always a bit of a tomboy Hope England reach the semi finals


----------



## mrs moulds

This is a ring from my 1st husband. ( My current husband gets in his feelings when I wear jewelry from the past) I don’t wear it often,  feels like it’s too gaudy. *Spec’s 10 carat blue sapphire with round diamonds and white sapphire baguettes. *


----------



## J.A.N.




----------



## MplusT

My gorgeous new mother of pearl earrings


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> This is a ring from my 1st husband. ( My current husband gets in his feelings when I wear jewelry from the past) I don’t wear it often,  feels like it’s too gaudy. *Spec’s 10 carat blue sapphire with round diamonds and white sapphire baguettes. *


Send it over…I’ll be glad to wear it!


----------



## emmykate

Tempo said:


> View attachment 4976415
> 
> 
> Cartier Tank Amèricaine, Cartier Trinity bracelet, Cartier Love bracelet, Solitaire diamond ring.


Stack goals!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Send it over…I’ll be glad to wear it!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Going swimming, I’m keeping it simple. Diamond studs, round diamond solitaire with round diamond eternity, and my new Rolex.


----------



## mrs moulds

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Going swimming, I’m keeping it simple. Diamond studs, round diamond solitaire with round diamond eternity, and my new Rolex.


Next to my love, miss skyqueen you my dear have the most beautiful jewelry ❤️❤️


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

mrs moulds said:


> Next to my love, miss skyqueen you my dear have the most beautiful jewelry ❤️❤️


Thank you so much, I try but I wanna be like you girls when I grow up!


----------



## MplusT

Yellow gold and diamond ring


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Next to my love, miss skyqueen you my dear have the most beautiful jewelry ❤❤





NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Thank you so much, I try but I wanna be like you girls when I grow up!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

New to me Bvlgari Divas’ Dream earrings in rose gold 
Cartier Panthere watch in two tone steel and gold
Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring and Metro band, both in platinum
Tiffany Soleste diamond band in rose gold


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> New to me Bvlgari Divas’ Dream earrings in rose gold
> Cartier Panthere watch in two tone steel and gold
> Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring and Metro band, both in platinum
> Tiffany Soleste diamond band in rose gold
> 
> View attachment 5120873
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120874
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120875


Love the earrings!!


----------



## mrs moulds

MplusT said:


> Yellow gold and diamond ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120796


Now, this is beautiful! I love the way the bands are interwoven together❤️


----------



## mrs moulds

Onebagtoomany said:


> New to me Bvlgari Divas’ Dream earrings in rose gold
> Cartier Panthere watch in two tone steel and gold
> Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring and Metro band, both in platinum
> Tiffany Soleste diamond band in rose gold
> 
> View attachment 5120873
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120874
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120875


Stunning


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Love the earrings!!



Thank you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mrs moulds said:


> Stunning



Thank you


----------



## mrs moulds

I know y’all are going get  tired of me and this pendant, but, I’m in love  
  I thank miss skyqueen and many others who provided the awesome tips. Since I’ve picked it up from the jeweler, I haven’t taken it off! ( Me, siping wine in a robe LOL )


----------



## mrs moulds




----------



## Cool Breeze

Onebagtoomany said:


> New to me Bvlgari Divas’ Dream earrings in rose gold
> Cartier Panthere watch in two tone steel and gold
> Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring and Metro band, both in platinum
> Tiffany Soleste diamond band in rose gold
> 
> View attachment 5120873
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120874
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120875


Congratulations on the new earrings!  They look beautiful on you!! Love the rose gold and mop.


----------



## Cool Breeze

mrs moulds said:


> I know y’all are going get  tired of me and this pendant, but, I’m in love
> I thank miss skyqueen and many others who provided the awesome tips. Since I’ve picked it up from the jeweler, I haven’t taken it off! ( Me, siping wine in a robe LOL )
> 
> View attachment 5121007


It’s gorgeous!!! I, too, wear my jewelry while drinking wine in my pajamas or beat up shorts and a t-shirt!


----------



## mrs moulds

Cool Breeze said:


> It’s gorgeous!!! I, too, wear my jewelry while drinking wine in my pajamas or beat up shorts and a t-shirt!


Yes ma’am!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mrs moulds said:


> I know y’all are going get  tired of me and this pendant, but, I’m in love
> I thank miss skyqueen and many others who provided the awesome tips. Since I’ve picked it up from the jeweler, I haven’t taken it off! ( Me, siping wine in a robe LOL )
> 
> View attachment 5121007



I don’t blame you - it’s absolutely stunning!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations on the new earrings!  They look beautiful on you!! Love the rose gold and mop.




Thank you so much! They are really special, I love them


----------



## mrs moulds

Onebagtoomany said:


> I don’t blame you - it’s absolutely stunning!


Thank you. Thanks to my TPF family, yes, your all my family; made me go from never wearing a piece of jewelry, to, can’t take it off because it’s now  beautiful!


----------



## Tatti_




----------



## whateve

Tatti_ said:


> View attachment 5121350
> 
> View attachment 5121349
> 
> View attachment 5121348


It's all beautiful, but I really love that necklace. Who makes it?


----------



## MplusT

mrs moulds said:


> Now, this is beautiful! I love the way the bands are interwoven together❤


Thank you!!


----------



## gwendo25

Having some fun with more looks with my 18k diamond eternity bands and Pandora 14k stacking rings.


----------



## Tatti_

whateve said:


> It's all beautiful, but I really love that necklace. Who makes it?



Thank you.  I purchase this necklace many moons ago at the dorotheum in vienna. Sometimes they have very similar necklaces.


----------



## hers4eva

Guess you all would of never guessed what I am wearing today 

Surprise ...





*Have an awesome day all you lovely ladies *


----------



## limom

hers4eva said:


> Guess you all would of never guessed what I am wearing today
> 
> Surprise ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Have an awesome day all you lovely ladies *


Wow. Really, really pretty. Great presentation with Versace.


----------



## hers4eva

limom said:


> Wow. Really, really pretty. Great presentation with Versace.



*You know what? You @limom are really really too sweet for words *

*Thank you for such a thoughtful response *


----------



## JenJBS

These amethyst lovelies for church today.


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> These amethyst lovelies for church today.
> 
> View attachment 5122071


Beautiful!  I bet they went well with your gorgeous purple bag.


----------



## mrs moulds

JenJBS said:


> These amethyst lovelies for church today.
> 
> View attachment 5122071


I love amethyst. These are so pretty


----------



## JenJBS

mrs moulds said:


> I love amethyst. These are so pretty



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> Beautiful!  I bet they went well with your gorgeous purple bag.



Thank you!   Yep. Purple BV mini-pouch.


----------



## 880

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you. Thanks to my TPF family, yes, your all my family; made me go from never wearing a piece of jewelry, to, can’t take it off because it’s now  beautiful!


Love your new necklace! It’s stunning and I’m so happy for you!  

re the Sapphire and Diamond ring, do you wear it or change it or warehouse it or sell it? 
re the pendant, I saw it and thought brooch on a scarf or lapel or with a back that you could run a dramatic ribbon through and  wear as a choker. or, as a charm on a bracelet. . .JMO


----------



## mrs moulds

880 said:


> Love your new necklace! It’s stunning and I’m so happy for you!
> 
> re the Sapphire and Diamond ring, do you wear it or change it or warehouse it or sell it?
> re the pendant, I saw it and thought brooch on a scarf or lapel or with a back that you could run a dramatic ribbon through and  wear as a choker. or, as a charm on a bracelet. . .JMO


Thank you for the lovely compliments.  The ring, I wear it  from time to time as cocktail ring. It was a gift from my ex-husband, and he LOVES sapphires. He gave me the pendant as well. However, I never knew quite how to wear it.
I like the choker ideal a lot


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> I know y’all are going get  tired of me and this pendant, but, I’m in love
> I thank miss skyqueen and many others who provided the awesome tips. Since I’ve picked it up from the jeweler, I haven’t taken it off! ( Me, siping wine in a robe LOL )
> 
> View attachment 5121007


I wouldn't take it off, either! What a statement piece 
TBH...this came out better then I expected! The diamond really pops. Your jeweler did a great job and the length is perfect. 
Wear in good health, my dear friend


----------



## missie1

Wearing my Tennis bracelet with my VCA rg bracelets yesterday.  I am loving this stack


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Still loving my Bvlgari Divas’ Dream earrings in rose gold, this time combined with my Tiffany Soleste diamond band in rose gold and Tiffany Soleste pink and white diamond ring in platinum


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> I wouldn't take it off, either! What a statement piece
> TBH...this came out better then I expected! The diamond really pops. Your jeweler did a great job and the length is perfect.
> Wear in good health, my dear friend


----------



## floatinglili

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you so much! They are really special, I love them


You are really very elegant. 
I love your photos.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

floatinglili said:


> You are really very elegant.
> I love your photos.



Thank you so much, you have made my day!


----------



## mrs moulds

floatinglili said:


> You are really very elegant.
> I love your photos.


I agree! Your pictures scream elegant!
Mine, they scream IPhone


----------



## hers4eva

missie1 said:


> Wearing my Tennis bracelet with my VCA rg bracelets yesterday.  I am loving this stack




*Three  stunning bracelets!!!*


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mrs moulds said:


> I agree! Your pictures scream elegant!
> Mine, they scream IPhone



Lol, in my case they hide a thousand sins, I look like a scarecrow with the horrible weather we have been having today! Thank goodness for the edit/crop feature  

Your photos always look amazing, you have such beautiful pieces!


----------



## mrs moulds

Onebagtoomany said:


> Lol, in my case they hide a thousand sins, I look like a scarecrow with the horrible weather we have been having today! Thank goodness for the edit/crop feature
> 
> Your photos always look amazing, you have such beautiful pieces!


Thank you so much love


----------



## missie1

hers4eva said:


> *Three  stunning bracelets!!!*


Thank you


----------



## gwendo25

Yellow gold and dancing diamond in the mix today.


----------



## MplusT

Smoky quartz and brown diamonds pendant


----------



## hers4eva

*Such a pretty necklace*




gwendo25 said:


> Yellow gold and dancing diamond in the mix today.
> 
> View attachment 5123334
> View attachment 5123335
> View attachment 5123336


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Same old same, with my new 1/2 carat diamond pendant my DH just bought me.


----------



## limom

With all that talk of yellow diamond, I fetched a small pear pendant that I had completely forgotten about.


----------



## andforpoise

Love bracelet, tennis bracelet, and my locket!


----------



## hers4eva

limom said:


> With all that talk of yellow diamond, I fetched a small pear pendant that I had completely forgotten about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124321



*oh my gosh ... they are too special  to forget about 
it’s beautiful … if you don’t mind, please share a close up of your yellow halo beauty *


----------



## limom

Here you go.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

One of my favourite looks at the moment:

1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold 
Hearts on Fire approx 1 ttcw diamond Fulfilment pendant in yellow gold 
Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum stacked with Tiffany Metro bands in platinum and yellow gold 
Cartier SM Love ring in yellow gold


----------



## Cool Breeze

limom said:


> With all that talk of yellow diamond, I fetched a small pear pendant that I had completely forgotten about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124321


Such a beautiful pendant!  I’m glad you recconected.


----------



## mrs moulds

limom said:


> With all that talk of yellow diamond, I fetched a small pear pendant that I had completely forgotten about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124321


I love pears. This is soooo pretty


----------



## mrs moulds

Onebagtoomany said:


> One of my favourite looks at the moment:
> 
> 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
> Hearts on Fire approx 1 ttcw diamond Fulfilment pendant in yellow gold
> Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum stacked with Tiffany Metro bands in platinum and yellow gold
> Cartier SM Love ring in yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5124506
> View attachment 5124507
> View attachment 5124508
> View attachment 5124509


Once again, elegant and beautiful


----------



## mrs moulds

limom said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124438


OH MY!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

limom said:


> With all that talk of yellow diamond, I fetched a small pear pendant that I had completely forgotten about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124321


Chile, I would never forget this beautiful lemon drop!


----------



## limom

mrs moulds said:


> Chile, I would never forget this beautiful lemon drop!


Thanks


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mrs moulds said:


> Once again, elegant and beautiful



Thank you!


----------



## merekat703

Today


----------



## mrs moulds

merekat703 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124941


Yassss!  Loving EVERYTHING!


----------



## mrs moulds

Gone ‘ Old’ school.   Wearing my High School graduation jewelry, Yep, High School! 14K charm holder and .30 buttercup 14K diamond pendant.


----------



## gwendo25

Happy Canada Day! Here’s to sunny days ahead!


----------



## Lover Girl

Onebagtoomany said:


> One of my favourite looks at the moment:
> 
> 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
> Hearts on Fire approx 1 ttcw diamond Fulfilment pendant in yellow gold
> Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum stacked with Tiffany Metro bands in platinum and yellow gold
> Cartier SM Love ring in yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5124506
> View attachment 5124507
> View attachment 5124508
> View attachment 5124509


I need a good pair of Diamond studs! These look fab on you! It’s perfect


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Lover Girl said:


> I need a good pair of Diamond studs! These look fab on you! It’s perfect



Thank you! Good luck finding a pair and please post photos when you do


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I just realized I never posted a pic of my new solitaire necklace! This was added to my everyday jewelry, I don’t plan to take it off unless I’m cleaning it! Forgot to add hubby picked it out by himself, another aniversary gift. It is certified as a .50ctw, F color, VS2 clarity, ideal cut, excellent polish, and excellent symmetry. Love it!!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I just realized I never posted a pic of my new solitaire necklace! This was added to my everyday jewelry, I don’t plan to take it off unless I’m cleaning it! Forgot to add hubby picked it out by himself, another aniversary gift. It is certified as a .50ctw, F color, VS2 clarity, ideal cut, excellent polish, and excellent symmetry. Love it!!!
> View attachment 5127614


Beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

AntiqueShopper said:


> Beautiful!  Congratulations!


Thanks! I love classic pieces that I can wear daily.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I just realized I never posted a pic of my new solitaire necklace! This was added to my everyday jewelry, I don’t plan to take it off unless I’m cleaning it! Forgot to add hubby picked it out by himself, another aniversary gift. It is certified as a .50ctw, F color, VS2 clarity, ideal cut, excellent polish, and excellent symmetry. Love it!!!
> View attachment 5127614



It’s gorgeous! So sparkly and the perfect everyday piece!


----------



## mrs moulds

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I just realized I never posted a pic of my new solitaire necklace! This was added to my everyday jewelry, I don’t plan to take it off unless I’m cleaning it! Forgot to add hubby picked it out by himself, another aniversary gift. It is certified as a .50ctw, F color, VS2 clarity, ideal cut, excellent polish, and excellent symmetry. Love it!!!
> View attachment 5127614


What a beauty! The hubby did GREAT


----------



## gwendo25

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I just realized I never posted a pic of my new solitaire necklace! This was added to my everyday jewelry, I don’t plan to take it off unless I’m cleaning it! Forgot to add hubby picked it out by himself, another aniversary gift. It is certified as a .50ctw, F color, VS2 clarity, ideal cut, excellent polish, and excellent symmetry. Love it!!!
> View attachment 5127614


Love it, enjoy!


----------



## gwendo25

Mostly rose gold kind of day!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Onebagtoomany said:


> It’s gorgeous! So sparkly and the perfect everyday piece!


Thank you, I’m pretty smitten with it. I love that he didn’t go overboard.



mrs moulds said:


> What a beauty! The hubby did GREAT


Thank you! I really wanted a bezel set solitaire similar to yours but in white gold. I bought a Bony Levy one a few months back, but I complained to hubby that it was just too small so I returned it. He must’ve been listening! I think now the martini setting is growing on me!



gwendo25 said:


> Love it, enjoy!


Thank you so much!


----------



## JenJBS

This bracelet seemed right for Independence Day.


----------



## hmn002

Everyone has such beautiful jewelry!

I wear the same thing every day because I don’t usually take my necklaces/bracelets off. Today I’m wearing a necklace my parents gifted me for my sweet 16, diamond solitaire earrings my parents gifted me for my wedding…and wedding band/engagement ring, small Love bracelet, diamants legers bracelet, and sweet Alhambra bracelet from DH.


----------



## 880

Just bought bulgari Serpenti tubogas bracelet, RG, pave, with small RG serpenti ring
(First thre pics in boutique, last pic in a restaurant) 

Bulgari lucea necklace bought in  2001

avatar cuff (DH and the SA actually like them stacked,and it’s growing on me).







thank you for your kind words below, @Shopgirl1996, @sunnylovesjewelry, @AntiqueShopper, and @Canturi lover !


----------



## Shopgirl1996

880 said:


> bulgari Serpenti tubogas bracelet, RG, pave, with small RG serpenti ring
> 
> Bulgari lucea necklace bought in  2001
> 
> avatar cuff
> 
> View attachment 5128015
> View attachment 5128017
> View attachment 5128020
> View attachment 5128019



Wow! Beautiful! You wear it so well!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

880 said:


> bulgari Serpenti tubogas bracelet, RG, pave, with small RG serpenti ring
> 
> Bulgari lucea necklace bought in  2001
> 
> avatar cuff
> 
> View attachment 5128015
> View attachment 5128017
> View attachment 5128020
> View attachment 5128019
> 
> 
> thank you for your kind words below, @Shopgirl1996!


you carry off these bold, beautiful pieces so well!


----------



## Canturi lover

880 said:


> bulgari Serpenti tubogas bracelet, RG, pave, with small RG serpenti ring
> 
> Bulgari lucea necklace bought in  2001
> 
> avatar cuff
> 
> View attachment 5128015
> View attachment 5128017
> View attachment 5128020
> View attachment 5128019
> 
> 
> thank you for your kind words below, @Shopgirl1996 and @sunnylovesjewelry!


Love love love this   Looks amazing on you!


----------



## CCLVYSL

Keeping it simple today with my unheated .75ct montana sapphire necklace, Tiffany charm bracelet, and engagement ring while taking my kiddo to the splash pad. My wedding ring is being delivered this week!!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

880 said:


> Just bought bulgari Serpenti tubogas bracelet, RG, pave, with small RG serpenti ring
> 
> Bulgari lucea necklace bought in  2001
> 
> avatar cuff (DH and the SA actually like them stacked,and it’s growing on me).
> 
> View attachment 5128015
> View attachment 5128017
> View attachment 5128020
> View attachment 5128019
> 
> 
> thank you for your kind words below, @Shopgirl1996, @sunnylovesjewelry, and @Canturi lover !


It is stunning!  Congratulations!


----------



## fabulous&broke

I got a second and third (lobe) piercings, and I finally changed the starter earrings. 

Wearing 2tcw floral earrings + 1tcw solitaire studs + .4tcw dainty floral earrings + paved liner ear cuff.


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

fabulous&broke said:


> I got a second and third (lobe) piercings, and I finally changed the starter earrings.
> 
> Wearing 2tcw floral earrings + 1tcw solitaire studs + .4tcw dainty floral earrings + paved liner ear cuff.
> 
> View attachment 5128950


i love the floral earrings — where are they from?


----------



## fabulous&broke

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> i love the floral earrings — where are they from?


Thanks! They're from a local jeweler here in my country.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing my 10th wedding anniversary gift from my hubby  - blue sapphire and diamond ring in 18k white gold. I have to confess to picking it out as we don’t share the same taste in jewellery - he normally tends to go for a pronounced vintage/antique look - so I thought this was a good compromise as although it’s a modern ring it has a more unique design, whilst still being very pretty and wearable for everyday!


----------



## hers4eva

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my 10th wedding anniversary gift from my hubby  - blue sapphire and diamond ring in 18k white gold. I have to confess to picking it out as we don’t share the same taste in jewellery - he normally tends to go for a pronounced vintage/antique look - so I thought this was a good compromise as although it’s a modern ring it has a more unique design, whilst still being very pretty and wearable for everyday!
> 
> View attachment 5129292
> View attachment 5129293



*Very nice and a big congratulations to your special TENTH anniversary *


----------



## Onebagtoomany

hers4eva said:


> *Very nice and a big congratulations to your special TENTH anniversary *



Thank you!


----------



## 880

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my 10th wedding anniversary gift from my hubby  - blue sapphire and diamond ring in 18k white gold. I have to confess to picking it out as we don’t share the same taste in jewellery - he normally tends to go for a pronounced vintage/antique look - so I thought this was a good compromise as although it’s a modern ring it has a more unique design, whilst still being very pretty and wearable for everyday!
> 
> View attachment 5129292
> View attachment 5129293


Happy Anniversary! Your sapphire diamond is beautiful and does reference both modern and vintage/antique!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

880 said:


> Happy Anniversary! Your sapphire diamond is beautiful and does reference both modern and vintage/antique!



Thank you! I love it!


----------



## Canturi lover

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my 10th wedding anniversary gift from my hubby  - blue sapphire and diamond ring in 18k white gold. I have to confess to picking it out as we don’t share the same taste in jewellery - he normally tends to go for a pronounced vintage/antique look - so I thought this was a good compromise as although it’s a modern ring it has a more unique design, whilst still being very pretty and wearable for everyday!
> 
> View attachment 5129292
> View attachment 5129293


Happy anniversary @Onebagtoomany.   Your new sapphire ring is beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## hers4eva

A little back story on my Rolex watch.

My hubby and I wanted an anniversary present  so we went to the Rolex watch store.

We were hoping  that both of us could get a watch. But Hubby decided he wanted me to just have a gold and stainless (two toned) and him no watch  I didn't like that idea. That's not fair, I wanted us both to get a nice gift together.  So we compromised and decided on each getting a stainless watch. But we now had a goal for a future date  to each get a two tone.

We wore these all the time.  They had so many scratches  on them, they saw many vacations. We loved them


Well that day in the future came a few years ago.  We purchased  our gold and stainless watches at Rolex.

But these watches now get little wear.  We wear them mainly out to dinner, that is if we don’t forget them since they each have their own cozy bed (watch winders)
We love them

I figured it was time to wake up my Rolex from being in bed  during the long pandemic and introduce her  to my yellow diamond

They both twinkled  when they met as you can see in my picture. Guess you can call it love at first sight

Hope you all enjoyed my little story 
Wishing you all a wonderful day


----------



## JenJBS

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my 10th wedding anniversary gift from my hubby  - blue sapphire and diamond ring in 18k white gold. I have to confess to picking it out as we don’t share the same taste in jewellery - he normally tends to go for a pronounced vintage/antique look - so I thought this was a good compromise as although it’s a modern ring it has a more unique design, whilst still being very pretty and wearable for everyday!
> 
> View attachment 5129292
> View attachment 5129293



Happy Anniversary! The ring is beautiful!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my 10th wedding anniversary gift from my hubby  - blue sapphire and diamond ring in 18k white gold. I have to confess to picking it out as we don’t share the same taste in jewellery - he normally tends to go for a pronounced vintage/antique look - so I thought this was a good compromise as although it’s a modern ring it has a more unique design, whilst still being very pretty and wearable for everyday!
> 
> View attachment 5129292
> View attachment 5129293


Beautiful! So feminine and dainty. I love clean simple jewelry.


----------



## floatinglili

A Camping holiday   
I am wearing a tracksuit top and bare minimum jewellery. Love my silver Gucci heart! ❤️


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my 10th wedding anniversary gift from my hubby  - blue sapphire and diamond ring in 18k white gold. I have to confess to picking it out as we don’t share the same taste in jewellery - he normally tends to go for a pronounced vintage/antique look - so I thought this was a good compromise as although it’s a modern ring it has a more unique design, whilst still being very pretty and wearable for everyday!
> 
> View attachment 5129292
> View attachment 5129293


Happy 10th Anniversary!  Congratulations on the beautiful ring.


----------



## gwendo25

hers4eva said:


> A little back story on my Rolex watch.
> 
> My hubby and I wanted an anniversary present  so we went to the Rolex watch store.
> 
> We were hoping  that both of us could get a watch. But Hubby decided he wanted me to just have a gold and stainless (two toned) and him no watch  I didn't like that idea. That's not fair, I wanted us both to get a nice gift together.  So we compromised and decided on each getting a stainless watch. But we now had a goal for a future date  to each get a two tone.
> 
> We wore these all the time.  They had so many scratches  on them, they saw many vacations. We loved them
> 
> 
> Well that day in the future came a few years ago.  We purchased  our gold and stainless watches at Rolex.
> 
> But these watches now get little wear.  We wear them mainly out to dinner, that is if we don’t forget them since they each have their own cozy bed (watch winders)
> We love them
> 
> I figured it was time to wake up my Rolex from being in bed  during the long pandemic and introduce her  to my yellow diamond
> 
> They both twinkled  when they met as you can see in my picture. Guess you can call it love at first sight
> 
> Hope you all enjoyed my little story
> Wishing you all a wonderful day


Great story!  Wear them now and enjoy them, as we never know what the future holds.


----------



## floatinglili

Racing out the door and will enjoy going back through this thread later. 
Not camping any more!
Simple south sea pearl drop earrings single .30 diamond studded (only have one second piercing for better or worse)
Antique brooch of tourmaline peridot and pearl 
Grandma’s anniversary pearl ring snd wedder
My two plain wedders
Antique pearl bow ring


----------



## Axljade

fabulous&broke said:


> I got a second and third (lobe) piercings, and I finally changed the starter earrings.
> 
> Wearing 2tcw floral earrings + 1tcw solitaire studs + .4tcw dainty floral earrings + paved liner ear cuff.
> 
> View attachment 5128950


Looks stunning!


----------



## Axljade

merekat703 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124941


Love it all!!


----------



## pomeline

Very casually dressed today and cannot decide which necklace to wear... Might end up removing the jade before I leave the house.




Why is red such a difficult colour to photograph? No matter what I do and how I try to adjust the colours afterwards, I just can't get these reds to look like they do in real life!


----------



## floatinglili

880 said:


> Just bought bulgari Serpenti tubogas bracelet, RG, pave, with small RG serpenti ring
> 
> Bulgari lucea necklace bought in  2001
> 
> avatar cuff (DH and the SA actually like them stacked,and it’s growing on me).
> 
> View attachment 5128015
> View attachment 5128020
> 
> 
> thank you for your kind words below, @Shopgirl1996, @sunnylovesjewelry, @AntiqueShopper, and @Canturi lover !


That cuff tho!!!


----------



## floatinglili

pomeline said:


> Very casually dressed today and cannot decide which necklace to wear... Might end up removing the jade before I leave the house.
> 
> View attachment 5130971
> 
> 
> Why is red such a difficult colour to photograph? No matter what I do and how I try to adjust the colours afterwards, I just can't get these reds to look like they do in real life!


What did you decide? I love your red pieces they look A1 in the photographs I’m seeing lol


----------



## pomeline

floatinglili said:


> What did you decide? I love your red pieces they look A1 in the photographs I’m seeing lol



Thank you, they're one of my favourites.  I went with just the red and decided to let the jade one rest this time... I feel like a magpie as I go through this same thing every day... "what should I wear today..." lol


----------



## floatinglili

pomeline said:


> Thank you, they're one of my favourites.  I went with just the red and decided to let the jade one rest this time... I feel like a magpie as I go through this same thing every day... "what should I wear today..." lol


It’s fun to pick and choose the jewellery for the day. I think we are all guilty of wearing the same thing week in or even month in month out and I actually am trying to be a little more considered and varied with what jewellery I wear.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

This arrived


----------



## floatinglili

Hearts on fire diamond ear cuff earrings (pair)
Two wedders (plat and 18k yellow gold)
Yellow gold eternity


----------



## floatinglili

Onebagtoomany said:


> This arrived
> 
> View attachment 5131905
> View attachment 5131906


Must feel amazing to finally have it! So beautiful!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

floatinglili said:


> Must feel amazing to finally have it! So beautiful!



Thank you! Am totally in love with it


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

merekat703 said:


> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124941


Love everything, but especially that necklace!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onebagtoomany said:


> This arrived
> 
> View attachment 5131905
> View attachment 5131906


Beautiful!! Congratulations!  Can you please share more about your gorgeous ring?


----------



## Cool Breeze

Onebagtoomany said:


> This arrived
> 
> View attachment 5131905
> View attachment 5131906


Congratulations!  Another gorgeous piece to add to your collection.  It looks wonderful on your hand


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> This arrived
> 
> View attachment 5131905
> View attachment 5131906


Wow, Gorgeous !!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AntiqueShopper said:


> Beautiful!! Congratulations!  Can you please share more about your gorgeous ring?



Thank you! The 0.30 carat yellow diamond centre stone and surrounding yellow diamonds are all fancy intense yellow, set in 18k yellow gold. The white diamonds and the band are set in platinum. I hope I am allowed to link to the lady who designed and made it for me - absolutely no affiliation other than being thrilled with this ring and my pear diamond halo ring! Her website is https://www.ttbespoke.co.uk/

She is based in Wales and so incredibly talented.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  Another gorgeous piece to add to your collection.  It looks wonderful on your hand



Thank you! I love it and the whole process of having it made was really special, having a hand in the design and choice of stones. It’s the second ring made by the lady I purchased it from and won’t be the last!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Wow, Gorgeous !!



Thank you!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you! The 0.30 carat yellow diamond centre stone and surrounding yellow diamonds are all fancy intense yellow, set in 18k yellow gold. The white diamonds and the band are set in platinum. I hope I am allowed to link to the lady who designed and made it for me - absolutely no affiliation other than being thrilled with this ring and my pear diamond halo ring! Her website is https://www.ttbespoke.co.uk/
> 
> She is based in Wales and so incredibly talented.


 She made you a beautiful ring!  Congratulations!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## 880

hers4eva said:


> A little back story on my Rolex watch.
> 
> My hubby and I wanted an anniversary present  so we went to the Rolex watch store.
> 
> We were hoping  that both of us could get a watch. But Hubby decided he wanted me to just have a gold and stainless (two toned) and him no watch  I didn't like that idea. That's not fair, I wanted us both to get a nice gift together.  So we compromised and decided on each getting a stainless watch. But we now had a goal for a future date  to each get a two tone.
> 
> We wore these all the time.  They had so many scratches  on them, they saw many vacations. We loved them
> 
> 
> Well that day in the future came a few years ago.  We purchased  our gold and stainless watches at Rolex.
> 
> But these watches now get little wear.  We wear them mainly out to dinner, that is if we don’t forget them since they each have their own cozy bed (watch winders)
> We love them
> 
> I figured it was time to wake up my Rolex from being in bed  during the long pandemic and introduce her  to my yellow diamond
> 
> They both twinkled  when they met as you can see in my picture. Guess you can call it love at first sight
> 
> Hope you all enjoyed my little story
> Wishing you all a wonderful day


Your story made my heart melt! Your DH made my heart melt! As did your beautiful picture! Hugs


----------



## 880

floatinglili said:


> A Camping holiday
> I am wearing a tracksuit top and bare minimum jewellery. Love my silver Gucci heart! ❤


Love your pics and the fact you are wearing two tennis bracelets on your camping holiday!

@Onebagtoomany, I love your ring! Your artisan in Wales is so talented!


----------



## hers4eva

*
Yippee  @Onebagtoomany your beautiful canary  made it home…
She looks so happy on your finger. 

Don’t be surprised  if she  hints about some special perfume 

Wear her ‘always‘ with joy in your heart  


*


----------



## hers4eva

880 said:


> Your story made my heart melt! Your DH made my heart melt! As did your beautiful picture! Hugs




*And you my sweet lady @880 made my  melt just now and it sure felt scrumptious 

Thank you for your gracious reply *


----------



## JenJBS

Onebagtoomany said:


> This arrived
> 
> View attachment 5131905
> View attachment 5131906


It's stunning! So beautiful!


----------



## floatinglili

Wearing my camping bracelets again today 
Two wedders and eternity 
Vintage-looking cluster earrings 
Antique star brooch


----------



## Onebagtoomany

880 said:


> Love your pics and the fact you are wearing two tennis bracelets on your camping holiday!
> 
> @Onebagtoomany, I love your ring! Your artisan in Wales is so talented!



Thank you! She is the loveliest lady too!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

hers4eva said:


> *
> Yippee  @Onebagtoomany your beautiful canary  made it home…
> She looks so happy on your finger.
> 
> Don’t be surprised  if she  hints about some special perfume
> 
> Wear her ‘always‘ with joy in your heart
> 
> 
> *



Aww thank you for your sweet words


----------



## Onebagtoomany

JenJBS said:


> It's stunning! So beautiful!



Thank you! On


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tiffany Peretti Yellow DBTY Pear .43
Peretti Mesh Fringe Earrings
Cartier Love


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My jewelry is so boring, I wear the same things most days. Today I wore:
6 ctw diamond inside out hoops
1 ctw diamond studs
1/2 ctw diamond solitaire necklace 
Ss steel/ 18kt gold Rolex dj 31mm
2 ctw eternity band with 14kt spacer and ering


----------



## floatinglili

Antique Pearl heart and bow ring 
Tourmaline pinky ring
Antique silver cuff (unpolished) 
Hearts of fire cuff earrings worn  upside down 
Wedding set


----------



## floatinglili

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> My jewelry is so boring, I wear the same things most days. Today I wore:
> 6 ctw diamond inside out hoops
> 1 ctw diamond studs
> 1/2 ctw diamond solitaire necklace
> Ss steel/ 18kt gold Rolex dj 31mm
> 2 ctw eternity band with 14kt spacer and ering


Pics or it didn’t happen 
ETA an extra smiley face so you know I’m being silly. I would love photos though hehe


----------



## gwendo25

Tanzanite and sapphires today!


----------



## skyqueen

Onebagtoomany said:


> This arrived
> 
> View attachment 5131905
> View attachment 5131906


Worth the wait! WOW!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

floatinglili said:


> Pics or it didn’t happen
> ETA an extra smiley face so you know I’m being silly. I would love photos though hehe


I’ll post pics soon. I’m exhausted right now with a silly toddler that’s up way too early!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I’ll post pics soon. I’m exhausted right now with a silly toddler that’s up way too early!


I’m in the same boat!  My 3 year old likes to walk in my room every morning and wake me up   .  We can get thru this mama


----------



## floatinglili

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I’ll post pics soon. I’m exhausted right now with a silly toddler that’s up way too early!


I hear you - photos are a big part of the fun but sometimes life gets in the way!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

AntiqueShopper said:


> I’m in the same boat!  My 3 year old likes to walk in my room every morning and wake me up   .  We can get thru this mama


He woke up initially at 3 so I got in bed with him, that means I spent 5 agonizing hours of feet in my back, feet in my crotch, fingers almost in my nose rubbing my face, his hot body so close to mine it became part of mine, oh and very little sleep. Then he pops up at 8am sharp well rested and so full of energy! Oh vey!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> He woke up initially at 3 so I got in bed with him, that means I spent 5 agonizing hours of feet in my back, feet in my crotch, fingers almost in my nose rubbing my face, his hot body so close to mine it became part of mine, oh and very little sleep. Then he pops up at 8am sharp we’ll rested and so full of energy! Oh vey!


Sending lots of   and coffee!


----------



## floatinglili

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> He woke up initially at 3 so I got in bed with him, that means I spent 5 agonizing hours of feet in my back, feet in my crotch, fingers almost in my nose rubbing my face, his hot body so close to mine it became part of mine, oh and very little sleep. Then he pops up at 8am sharp well rested and so full of energy! Oh vey!


It’s the best of times! It’s the worst of times! 
My youngest is 12, and is quite the dedicated visual artist these days. Takes herself Very Seriously and there are NO cuddles.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Earrings, necklace, watch, and rings!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

AntiqueShopper said:


> Sending lots of   and coffee!


Thank you! Same to you, energy is definitely needed when dealing with the kiddos! My youngest is currently dancing to Word Party eating dry cereal from his sisters Elsa bowl. He is such a character. We’re playing to tire him out before I put him down for his afternoon nap at about 11:30. Then I’ll have coffee, a nap, or both!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

floatinglili said:


> It’s the best of times! It’s the worst of times!
> My youngest is 12, and is quite the dedicated visual artist these days. Takes herself Very Seriously and there are NO cuddles.


Oh no! I don’t look forward to the pre teen/ teen years. I’ve heard horror stories. The worst I deal with are tantrums and melt downs at this point. Fortunately they all still want lots of kisses and cuddles!


----------



## floatinglili

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Earrings, necklace, watch, and rings!
> View attachment 5133714
> 
> View attachment 5133715
> 
> View attachment 5133716


Ooh I love it


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

floatinglili said:


> Ooh I love it


Thank you so much! These are pretty much my daily staples. I do have a few pieces that I swap out periodically, but not often.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Oh, and my anklet. It rarely comes off, been wearing it for years!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Peretti Quadrifoglio Earrings 
Peretti Yellow Diamond DBTY 
Tiffany Soleste Yellow Diamond Ring
Cartier Love Bracelet 
Wedding Band


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

AntiqueShopper said:


> Peretti Quadrifoglio Earrings
> Peretti Yellow Diamond DBTY
> Tiffany Soleste Yellow Diamond Ring
> Cartier Love Bracelet
> Wedding Band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5133893
> View attachment 5133894


I really like the earrings! I would definitely purchase more if I didn’t have 3 holes, I’m too lazy to change them unless I’m cleaning them!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I really like the earrings! I would definitely purchase more if I didn’t have 3 holes, I’m too lazy to change them unless I’m cleaning them!


Thank you!  They are one of my favorite pairs and I’ve had them since I was 22 I think.  I turn 40 next month.  Tiffany still sells them.





						Elsa Peretti® Quadrifoglio™ earrings in 18k gold. | Tiffany & Co.
					






					www.tiffany.com


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> Worth the wait! WOW!!!




Thank you! She certainly is!


----------



## floatinglili

Tourmaline pinky, tourmaline brooch, pearl and topaz necklaces and silver snake earrings from cool Sydney designer Serpent and the Swan








						Permanent bracelets, Symbolic & Keepsake Jewellery Sydney
					

Serpent & the Swan offer an extensive range of Australian Personalised Jewellery, Cremation, Symbolic & Keepsake Permanent Jewellery in Sydney. Shop Jewellery now.




					serpentandtheswan.com


----------



## floatinglili

Victorian Whitby jet bracelet with lucky 8 charm
Flat e-ring substitute (baguettes) with wedder and eternity 
Victorian silver cuff and tourmaline pinky 
Whitby jet necklace with AEI -Amity Eternity Infinity centre piece. This piece would look awesome as a choker. 
minimal earrings - single .30 diamond - please excuse photo of my ear 
oh and cute costume heart shoe clips


----------



## JenJBS

My gold Amare ring.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Tiffany Paloma’s Melody hoops in yellow gold, Cartier Panthere watch in two tone steel/yellow gold, Tiffany stack in yellow gold/platinum on left hand and Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds on right hand in yellow gold.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Trying to keep my jewelry simple-
.14 DBTY Peretti 18K
Tiffany Bow Earrings 18k


----------



## mrs moulds

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Earrings, necklace, watch, and rings!
> View attachment 5133714
> 
> View attachment 5133715
> 
> View attachment 5133716


Wow! Wow!


----------



## mrs moulds

Today:
Ruby Earring Jackets with Pink Tourmaline Studs in 14K with a Pink Tourmaline and Diamond Necklace also in 14k


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> Just bought bulgari Serpenti tubogas bracelet, RG, pave, with small RG serpenti ring
> (First thre pics in boutique, last pic in a restaurant)
> 
> Bulgari lucea necklace bought in  2001
> 
> avatar cuff (DH and the SA actually like them stacked,and it’s growing on me).
> 
> View attachment 5128015
> View attachment 5128020
> View attachment 5132235
> View attachment 5132230
> 
> 
> thank you for your kind words below, @Shopgirl1996, @sunnylovesjewelry, @AntiqueShopper, and @Canturi lover !


your jewelry is absolutely  magnificent.


----------



## 880

missie1 said:


> your jewelry is absolutely  magnificent.


Thank you so much! I’ve admired your Diamond necklace and stacks! None of my IRL friends are interested in jewlery so it’s nice to have kindred spirits on TPF! I’ve also been peeking at the VCA special order thread and hope you get your porcelain approved soon!

Thank you @floatinglili! I’ve been having fun just playing around. When I go anywhere outside, the bracelets have been on different arms lol 

edit: @missie1, forgot to say I love your new ballon bleu with the very cool strap! Love the size and the dial too!


----------



## floatinglili

missie1 said:


> your jewelry is absolutely  magnificent.


I agree!! But please 880 don’t feel you ‘have’ to stack that amazing cuff with the incredible snake bracelet - thinking about those two pieces clanking together makes me  lol. I absolutely love the ‘one on each arm look’ (with the ring) in your last post!!


----------



## missie1

880 said:


> Thank you so much! I’ve admired your Diamond necklace and stacks! None of my IRL friends are interested in jewlery so it’s nice to have kindred spirits on TPF! I’ve also been peeking at the VCA special order thread and hope you get your porcelain approved soon!


Thanks so much coming from someone with impeccable taste.  I do love the tennis necklace. Such wearable bling.   Yes it’s so nice to be able to share and appreciate with our PurseFriends.  I’m hoping they approve that porcelain. I’m scared to get excited but I think wg would really work with it.  I asked about BA &wg also.  They could do it but my SA didn’t have price yet.  I want to get 20 motif next year and the porcelain if the VCA gods are willing so don’t want to have too many SO in play


----------



## tinytrees11

I am wearing my Tiffany Elsa Peretti open heart necklace which was a gift from my husband. One of my favourite pieces of jewelry.


----------



## gwendo25

Trying on some looks for Wednesday, first day back to office in about 16 months!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Trying on some looks for Wednesday, first day back to office in about 16 months!
> View attachment 5136197
> View attachment 5136201
> View attachment 5136202
> View attachment 5136204
> View attachment 5136205



Beautiful - that necklace especially is divine  

Wishing you all the best of luck on your first day back


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Fancy intense yellow diamonds today:

Diamond small hoops in 18k white gold 
Tiffany fancy intense yellow and white diamond halo necklace in platinum 
Tiffany diamond three stone ring and Metro band, both in platinum
Fancy intense yellow and white diamond ring in platinum


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Beautiful - that necklace especially is divine
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck on your first day back


Thank you, office day will be a quick visit to sort a few things out.  Not really looking forward to the 1 hour commute each way! Probably will transition slowly, only 1 day per week starting in September. Love working from home!!!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Fancy intense yellow diamonds today:
> 
> Diamond small hoops in 18k white gold
> Tiffany fancy intense yellow and white diamond halo necklace in platinum
> Tiffany diamond three stone ring and Metro band, both in platinum
> Fancy intense yellow and white diamond ring in platinum
> 
> View attachment 5136210
> View attachment 5136211
> View attachment 5136212
> View attachment 5136213


Love the yellow diamond ring!


----------



## floatinglili

Heavy rain all day, a cold winter’s day and I said goodbye to my eldest daughter on the long distance train besides (back to college).
Feeling kinda gothic. Wearing all black with a hooded black belted wool cape today. Not with the hood up though lol.
south sea pearl studs 12mm
With single .30 second
Wedding set
Kailis silver cuff
Tourmaline pinky (cognac in the light tonight)
Silver Victorian-influence silver chain
Kailis silver very long pearl pendant


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Thank you, office day will be a quick visit to sort a few things out.  Not really looking forward to the 1 hour commute each way! Probably will transition slowly, only 1 day per week starting in September. Love working from home!!!



I don’t blame you! I’m not working at the moment (SAHM due to lack of wraparound childcare) but my last job was 1.5 hours each way on x2 trains into London! Urgh. Working from home sounds amazing!


----------



## ZofieUp

Matching earrings and ring in 18k yellow gold and small diamonds. ( i have to wear subtle jewelery at work)
2 weddingrings and engagement ring
18k golden bracelet in half mat and half shiny finish

And I would like to take time to thank you all for showing so much eye candy. It gives me so much inspiration for future purchases.


----------



## missie1

My staple double diamond studs 3.4 and 1.10 respectively


----------



## skyqueen

Back to YG!


----------



## 880

floatinglili said:


> Heavy rain all day, a cold winter’s day and I said goodbye to my eldest daughter on the long distance train besides (back to college).
> Feeling kinda gothic. Wearing all black with a hooded black belted wool cape today. Not with the hood up though lol.
> south sea pearl studs 12mm
> With single .30 second
> Wedding set
> Kailis silver cuff
> Tourmaline pinky (cognac in the light tonight)
> Silver Victorian-influence silver chain
> Kailis silver very long pearl pendant
> 
> View attachment 5136226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136229
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136230
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136251


Love the Kailis bracelet and Pendant — it’s so cool how the pearl is set! and the contrast btwn the goth cape and the manicure! fabulous!

@missie1, your studs are amazing! Wow!

@skyqueen, +1 on the back to YG. Jewelry still shines, but it’s soft and warm


----------



## mrs moulds

missie1 said:


> My staple double diamond studs 3.4 and 1.10 respectively


Now, this is what I call a ear candy! Beautiful


----------



## mrs moulds

880 said:


> Love the Kailis bracelet and Pendant — it’s so cool how the pearl is set! and the contrast btwn the goth cape and the manicure! fabulous!
> 
> @missie1, your studs are amazing! Wow!
> 
> @skyqueen, +1 on the back to YG. Jewelry still shines, but it’s soft and warm


We are earring  twins!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Back to YG!
> 
> View attachment 5136296
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136298


Now, My Queen,  you know this combo is absolutely stunning! Your jewelry collection never ceases to amaze me


----------



## mrs moulds

This by far, is my favorite thread. Everyone jewelry is soooo beautiful; and, the pictures WOW! Elegant.
Im still working on my picture game LOL!
My pictures still scream ‘ IPHONE’ not in a good way LOL


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> This by far, is my favorite thread. Everyone jewelry is soooo beautiful; and, the pictures WOW! Elegant.
> Im still working on my picture game LOL!
> My pictures still scream ‘ IPHONE’ not in a good way LOL


Me, too...can't master the iPhone pics at all!


----------



## hers4eva

*Today, I am just loving all the exquisite eye candy diamonds on here - WOW* 

This sharing is so wonderful because all you sweet ladies got me to bring out my beloved diamond eternity bracelet, its been tucked away because of the pandemic.

Can you believe this is the first time putting her on my wrist to see her next to my lovely canary ring?

I am very happy  I mean mind boggling happy how they look together.  And where to share my utter excitement  is right here with all of you  who appreciate lovely jewelry! 







Thank you


----------



## floatinglili

mrs moulds said:


> This by far, is my favorite thread. Everyone jewelry is soooo beautiful; and, the pictures WOW! Elegant.
> Im still working on my picture game LOL!
> My pictures still scream ‘ IPHONE’ not in a good way LOL


Yep I don’t even know where to start with the photos tbh oh well as long as you can make out the images I guess it’s job done lol.


----------



## missie1

mrs moulds said:


> Now, this is what I call a ear candy! Beautiful


Thank you so much. These are my absolute favorite of all my jewelry


----------



## missie1

hers4eva said:


> *Today, I am just loving all the exquisite eye candy diamonds on here - WOW*
> 
> This sharing is so wonderful because all you sweet ladies got me to bring out my beloved diamond eternity bracelet, its been tucked away because of the pandemic.
> 
> Can you believe this is the first time putting her on my wrist to see her next to my lovely canary ring?
> 
> I am very happy  I mean mind boggling happy how they look together.  And where to share my utter excitement  is right here with all of you  who appreciate lovely jewelry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you


Glad you brought it out.  Can’t let the pandemic stop us.  I wore my studs all during lockdown.  They make me smile. Your bracelet is beautiful and so lovely with your ring.


----------



## missie1

mrs moulds said:


> Now, My Queen,  you know this combo is absolutely stunning! Your jewelry collection never ceases to amaze me


Her collection is so amazing.  She never ceases to dazzle @skyqueen


----------



## missie1

skyqueen said:


> Back to YG!
> 
> View attachment 5136296
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136298


Stunning as always.  You know I live to see your various studs


----------



## skyqueen

So...I thought I'd take a chance and buy this stretch bracelet from Ross Simon. Cultured pearls with diamond spacers. Who says you can't mix cheaper jewelry with expensive jewelry? Oh la la


----------



## jelliedfeels

mrs moulds said:


> Today:
> Ruby Earring Jackets with Pink Tourmaline Studs in 14K with a Pink Tourmaline and Diamond Necklace also in 14k


I adore rubies and tourmalines! Beautiful! ❤❤❤


----------



## hers4eva

missie1 said:


> Glad you brought it out.  Can’t let the pandemic stop us.  I wore my studs all during lockdown.  They make me smile. Your bracelet is beautiful and so lovely with your ring.




*Thank you so much for your thoughtful reply*


----------



## mrs moulds

jelliedfeels said:


> I adore rubies and tourmalines! Beautiful! ❤❤❤


Thank you for your compliment


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Me, too...can't master the iPhone pics at all!


I know, right? Trust me, I try using all the apps, chopping and, lighting yet I can’t get the look I desire.
But, your jewelry photos is always thebomb.com


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> I know, right? Trust me, I try using all the apps, chopping and, lighting yet I can’t get the look I desire.
> But, your jewelry photos is always thebomb.com


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Today:
> Ruby Earring Jackets with Pink Tourmaline Studs in 14K with a Pink Tourmaline and Diamond Necklace also in 14k


How did I miss this post? Fabulous


----------



## JenJBS

My Opes Robur bracelet.


----------



## skyqueen

JenJBS said:


> My Opes Robur bracelet.
> View attachment 5137754


Everytime I see this bracelet...I want one! So cool! Is it comfortable?


----------



## jelliedfeels

This is such a lovely thread! Everyone is so nice! I haven’t  put any jewels on for a while but still great for eye candy


----------



## JenJBS

skyqueen said:


> Everytime I see this bracelet...I want one! So cool! Is it comfortable?



Thank you!    It's very comfortable.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Sitting in my favourite sunny and peaceful spot 

Wearing:

Roberto Coin diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold 
Tag Aquaracer in white ceramic 
Cartier Love SM bracelet in yellow gold with six diamonds 
Fope Flex’it Solo and Eka Tiny bracelets with diamonds in yellow gold


----------



## gwendo25

Last day of work before staycation. Wearing 18k Birks/Roberto Coin favs!


----------



## mrs moulds

gwendo25 said:


> Last day of work before staycation. Wearing 18k Birks/Roberto Coin favs!
> 
> View attachment 5138313
> View attachment 5138314
> View attachment 5138315
> View attachment 5138323


Okay, I need EVERYTHING in my life  I can send you my address and, will pay for next day air!
So…. BEAUTIFUL


----------



## floatinglili

mrs moulds said:


> Okay, I need EVERYTHING in my life  I can send you my address and, will pay for next day air!
> So…. BEAUTIFUL


The necklace combo is beautiful


----------



## hers4eva

Onebagtoomany said:


> Sitting in my favourite sunny and peaceful spot
> 
> Wearing:
> 
> Roberto Coin diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold
> Tag Aquaracer in white ceramic
> Cartier Love SM bracelet in yellow gold with six diamonds
> Fope Flex’it Solo and Eka Tiny bracelets with diamonds in yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5138306
> View attachment 5138307
> View attachment 5138308



Good morning  

Enjoy all your delicious sparkles, as you enjoy your gorgeous sunny day


----------



## hers4eva

gwendo25 said:


> Last day of work before staycation. Wearing 18k Birks/Roberto Coin favs!
> 
> View attachment 5138313
> View attachment 5138314
> View attachment 5138315
> View attachment 5138323



Good morning

You look lovely the day before your staycation. Enjoy the sparkle you generate in the office today.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

hers4eva said:


> Good morning
> 
> Enjoy all your delicious sparkles, as you enjoy your gorgeous sunny day



Thank you!


----------



## hers4eva

I feel like wearing my diamond necklace with my diamond eternity bracelet today   
I had her custom made  





Hope all you lovely ladies and staying cool in this Mid-July summer heat


----------



## gwendo25

mrs moulds said:


> Okay, I need EVERYTHING in my life  I can send you my address and, will pay for next day air!
> So…. BEAUTIFUL


Thank you!


----------



## lilpikachu

YG LOVE bracelet
YG JUC bracelet
Diamond studs


----------



## jelliedfeels

Yesterday, I wore my ruby heart, seed Pearl and hematite and seed Pearl and garnet bracelet and my vintage watch in the morning.

Then switched to my white Jade bangle to cool down! 


making up for lost time!


----------



## amandaaura

they look nice! I’d wear them with hair up. 


JenJBS said:


> I could use some advice, jewelry lovers. These earrings... Yes? No? Maybe?
> View attachment 5112919


----------



## gwendo25

Pretty in pink, with some custom made 18k pieces and Coach ceramic watch!


----------



## JenJBS

amandaaura said:


> they look nice! I’d wear them with hair up.



Thank you!


----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> I feel like wearing my diamond necklace with my diamond eternity bracelet today
> I had her custom made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies and staying cool in this Mid-July summer heat


Beautiful


----------



## mrs moulds

Wearing Some Jade Today


----------



## hers4eva

mrs moulds said:


> Wearing Some Jade Today



*

Your jade jewelry set is so very pretty 

Looks like you have been busy practicing with your iPhone   

Lovely thought out stand up black background and an area to hang your individual items to show their beauty off. Very nice the back background comes through the center of your necklace

Nice, clear and scrumptious capture.

If you ever need photo or props help, just ask *


----------



## hers4eva

mrs moulds said:


> Beautiful


*
Awww …
You are very gracious to respond and your thoughtfulness is so appreciated 

Thank you!*


----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> *Your jade jewelry set is so very pretty
> 
> Looks like you have been busy practicing with your iPhone
> 
> Lovely thought out stand up black background and an area to hang your individual items to show their beauty off. Very nice the back background comes through the center of your necklace
> 
> Nice, clear and scrumptious capture.
> 
> If you ever need photo or props help, just ask *


Thank you! I’m working on my presentation.
Yes, I would LOVE some tips! I’m always open for any suggestions


----------



## hers4eva

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you! I’m working on my presentation.
> Yes, I would LOVE some tips! I’m always open for any suggestions





I don’t know how meticulous/fussy you want to get into a picture for the forum because I know it takes so much time and lots of patience.

Here are two tips to share:

When you take your picture zoom in and check the whole picture for white particles or hair.  You can go back to your props and see if it needs to be dusted.  If there are no moving particles, you could use a clone brush to clean your picture up.

The top of your photo seeing the white line going across, it would disappear if you could drop your lovely earrings to be all seen on the black background and then crop the white line out. I know this would be tedious to do but maybe see if using a thin piece of black thread through a hole in your earrings and hang the thread with your earrings down on your black background.  Somehow attach the rest of thread in back of your black background/box.


When I was taking a picture of my diamond necklace on the blue fuzzy ball I thought all was fine so I cleaned up my table with my props and then zoomed in at my photo I wanted to cry  There was a strand hair from the fuzzy ball wrapped around one diamond.

So I had to get out my props again  and retake the picture which takes time to get the pose sparkle of all the diamonds.

It’s so easy to forget all the steps needed for the finished picture.

You are doing great


----------



## dotty8

Tiffany & Co. charm bracelet


----------



## JenJBS




----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> I don’t know how meticulous/fussy you want to get into a picture for the forum because I know it takes so much time and lots of patience.
> 
> Here are two tips to share:
> 
> When you take your picture zoom in and check the whole picture for white particles or hair.  You can go back to your props and see if it needs to be dusted.  If there are no moving particles, you could use a clone brush to clean your picture up.
> 
> The top of your photo seeing the white line going across, it would disappear if you could drop your lovely earrings to be all seen on the black background and then crop the white line out. I know this would be tedious to do but maybe see if using a thin piece of black thread through a hole in your earrings and hang the thread with your earrings down on your black background.  Somehow attach the rest of thread in back of your black background/box.
> 
> 
> When I was taking a picture of my diamond necklace on the blue fuzzy ball I thought all was fine so I cleaned up my table with my props and then zoomed in at my photo I wanted to cry  There was a strand hair from the fuzzy ball wrapped around one diamond.
> 
> So I had to get out my props again  and retake the picture which takes time to get the pose sparkle of all the diamonds.
> 
> It’s so easy to forget all the steps needed for the finished picture.
> 
> You are doing great


Thank you sooo much!
I’m going to try your suggestions. Wish me luck


----------



## hers4eva

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you sooo much!
> I’m going to try your suggestions. Wish me luck




 *here’s to wishing you luck* 

Don't get discouraged if the black piece of thread doesn’t work on your earrings because that can be very difficult to do.

Sometimes you can change your whole presentation with different props that maybe will work better.  Trial and error makes ones presentations get even better 

Dreaming and visualizing is lots of fun when you find it improves your overall picture.


----------



## hers4eva

One day many years ago, I was so excited  when I saw this special gold pendant in the case displayed at a fancy jewelry store.  Hubby knew I had to have it.  I wear my long thick gold rope chain with it. 







@mrs moulds

Tips..
You could do something like this, hanging your necklace and draping the rest of the necklace under your leather good to secure it from falling and then place your earrings in front of the leather on a pretty solid color prop?  Oh maybe, you can even use a pocketbook that is a solid color that goes well with green?


----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> One day many years ago, I was so excited  when I saw this special gold pendant in the case displayed at a fancy jewelry store.  Hubby knew I had to have it.  I wear my long thick gold rope chain with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mrs moulds
> 
> Tips..
> You could do something like this, hanging your necklace and draping the rest of the necklace under your leather good to secure it from falling and then place your earrings in front of the leather on a pretty solid color prop?  Oh maybe, you can even use a pocketbook that is a solid color that goes well with green?


NICE


----------



## JenJBS

It's had been far too long since I wore my Marine Corps emblem necklace.


----------



## JenJBS




----------



## mrs moulds

Two pieces that I found hidden at the bottom of the jewelry box.


----------



## hers4eva

mrs moulds said:


> NICE



* Thank you*  



mrs moulds said:


> Two pieces that I found hidden at the bottom of the jewelry box.




*Such a beautiful picture *

*You did it  Your presentation is perfect *


----------



## hers4eva

*I think I will wear my half hoop diamond earrings in front of my diamond studs today *




Love looking at everyones eye candy jewelry!


----------



## gwendo25

Yellow gold and dancing diamonds.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Edwardian platinum and diamond ring with approximately 3/4 carat in diamonds


----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> * Thank you*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Such a beautiful picture
> 
> You did it  Your presentation is perfect *


YAY


----------



## mrs moulds

Wearing my diamond pendant,  along with a mother of pearl, diamond, blue topaz and garnet butterfly both in 14K white gold.


----------



## claireby

Wearing my first piece of fine jewelry ever, a 0.2 diamond pendant on 18k rose gold, and an aquamarine stone I just had reset from ring to pendant, love it! It’s 6.3ct on 18k rose gold too, love wearing both together!


----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> * Thank you*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Such a beautiful picture
> 
> You did it  Your presentation is perfect *


YAY! I’m trying


----------



## jelliedfeels

My new black pearl set


----------



## hers4eva

*Its more of a casual Sunday!   I  my Hermes Clic H Bracelet in Noir.*








My on her orange box!





My  at a distance!





Happy Summer Sunday to all


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Tiffany Yellow DBTY .43 pear


----------



## missie1

mrs moulds said:


> Now, this is what I call a ear candy! Beautiful


Thanks so much.  Just now seeing this


----------



## J.A.N.

hers4eva said:


> One day many years ago, I was so excited  when I saw this special gold pendant in the case displayed at a fancy jewelry store.  Hubby knew I had to have it.  I wear my long thick gold rope chain with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @mrs moulds
> 
> Tips..
> You could do something like this, hanging your necklace and draping the rest of the necklace under your leather good to secure it from falling and then place your earrings in front of the leather on a pretty solid color prop?  Oh maybe, you can even use a pocketbook that is a solid color that goes well with green?


This is beautiful


----------



## hers4eva

J.A.N. said:


> This is beautiful



*
Hi @J.A.N. ,

You  are too gracious 

I am so happy you like my photo.

Thank you *


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Part of my sterling silver bangle addiction ❤️ I hope everyone is having a great weekend ☺️


----------



## mrs moulds

Another piece of jewelry given to me from my amazing Great- Grand Mother, Nellie.
When I was a teenager, I remember her wearing this ring and the story behind it. Very interesting, to say the least. 

My Nellie was something else.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Haven’t been on here recently as abroad visiting family, but enjoying wearing my sunny yellow diamonds today which match the climate here perfectly!


----------



## SmokieDragon

With the ongoing lockdown in my country, just felt like piling on more jewelry than usual at home to get going today. With a 22k chain, Trinity Classic Ring, Love Wedding Band, lavender jadeite bracelet, 22k bracelets, bluish green jadeite bangle, FOPE bracelets and TOUS earrings


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

claireby said:


> Wearing my first piece of fine jewelry ever, a 0.2 diamond pendant on 18k rose gold, and an aquamarine stone I just had reset from ring to pendant, love it! It’s 6.3ct on 18k rose gold too, love wearing both together!
> View attachment 5145275



I have a question - when you stack two necklaces like that, how do you keep the chains from twisting and getting tangled on each other?


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

Vintage sterling Coach chain with a couple of Monica Vinader links (and my Rebecca Minkoff bum bag.)


----------



## J.A.N.

New purchase Chunky Square Carnelian in 9k, immaculate Stone.


----------



## claireby

OogleAtLuxury said:


> I have a question - when you stack two necklaces like that, how do you keep the chains from twisting and getting tangled on each other?


Hello 
They don’t really get tangled actually. If they twist a bit it’s easy to undo as they’re closed. And when I’m not wearing them I always store them closed as well (if that makes sense?)


----------



## OogleAtLuxury

claireby said:


> Hello
> They don’t really get tangled actually. If they twist a bit it’s easy to undo as they’re closed. And when I’m not wearing them I always store them closed as well (if that makes sense?)



Thanks for responding! I usually wear two chains everyday, and I always end up with a twisted situation so I was wondering if anyone else experienced the same thing!


----------



## claireby

OogleAtLuxury said:


> Thanks for responding! I usually wear two chains everyday, and I always end up with a twisted situation so I was wondering if anyone else experienced the same thing!


I think I’ve seen some ladies using a little tool to keep their necklaces untangled but I can’t remember the name... I’ll make sure to post if I do.
My chains are not the same thickness, maybe that helps?


----------



## jelliedfeels

Cyanide Rose said:


> Part of my sterling silver bangle addiction ❤ I hope everyone is having a great weekend ☺





Onebagtoomany said:


> Haven’t been on here recently as abroad visiting family, but enjoying wearing my sunny yellow diamonds today which match the climate here perfectly!
> 
> View attachment 5147214
> View attachment 5147215
> View attachment 5147216





hers4eva said:


> *Its more of a casual Sunday!   I  my Hermes Clic H Bracelet in Noir.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My on her orange box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My  at a distance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Summer Sunday to all


These are all really appealing to my love of matchy-matchy things in different ways


----------



## Gourmetgal

How well does the finish hold up on the Clik?


----------



## hers4eva

Gourmetgal said:


> How well does the finish hold up on the Clik?



My guess is if you want your Clic H to look as new as possible you have to treat her with tender loving care , which means don’t wear her all the time and always keep aware she is on your wrist to avoid things that could scratch her, as well as objects you could bang into with her on your wrist.

I wear mine to restaurants and she still looks new 

She is such an eye candy beautiful piece in person.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

A bit more of my West Indian bangle addiction ☺️


----------



## lill_canele

My daily pieces:



- Engagement ring 
- ring stopper, not my wedding band, that got too loose, it needs to be resized.

Ring stack from base to tip of finger:
-Tiffany rose/pink gold
-Nordstrom white gold
-Chanel rose/pink gold

Cartier love bracelet


----------



## mrs moulds

Cyanide Rose said:


> A bit more of my West Indian bangle addiction ☺


Wow!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Still abroad and spending time with my precious mummy today 

Wearing:

1.62 ttcw diamond studs in 18k yellow gold
0.75 ttcw seven stone diamond band in 18k white gold 
Cartier Love ring in yellow gold 
Tag Heuer Aquaracer in white ceramic 
Fope Flex’it Solo and Eka Tiny bracelets with diamonds in yellow gold 
Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold


----------



## Cyanide Rose

mrs moulds said:


> Wow!


LOL, Thanks mrs moulds  The vintage ones are my fave ☺


----------



## Onebagtoomany

So happy with these two dainty tennis bracelets I bought from our family jeweller abroad for a vastly discounted price compared to the UK - the white one is 1.50 ttcw and SI/G in 18k white gold and the black one is 1.90 ttcw in 18k rose gold


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> So happy with these two dainty tennis bracelets I bought from our family jeweller abroad for a vastly discounted price compared to the UK - the white one is 1.50 ttcw and SI/G in 18k white gold and the black one is 1.90 ttcw in 18k rose gold
> 
> View attachment 5150088


These look so good together


----------



## claireby

Onebagtoomany said:


> So happy with these two dainty tennis bracelets I bought from our family jeweller abroad for a vastly discounted price compared to the UK - the white one is 1.50 ttcw and SI/G in 18k white gold and the black one is 1.90 ttcw in 18k rose gold
> 
> View attachment 5150088


They look so beautiful


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> These look so good together



Thank you! I was going to only buy the black one as couldn’t justify two, but the jeweller offered me such a good price to buy both that I couldn’t resist after seeing them both together on my wrist. He made my mum her jewellery for my wedding in 2011 and has known us for years, love how relationships are long-standing and nurtured here


----------



## Onebagtoomany

claireby said:


> They look so beautiful



Thank you! They are exactly my taste, dainty and understated! I’d love a big whopper of a tennis bracelet in theory but just don’t have the lifestyle for it, sadly


----------



## hers4eva

Enjoying all the lovely jewelry being posted   

*Today is a day for wearing my diamond watch and diamond bracelet, as well as, my favorite gold pendant. *









*And of course, my new yellow diamond with colorless diamond halo is my special STAR of a GEM  in my treasured flower garden!*





Everyone have a wonderful weekend admiring *your* precious jewelry  I know what a special feeling it brings us all


----------



## angelicskater16

Keeping it fun at work today.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you! I was going to only buy the black one as couldn’t justify two, but the jeweller offered me such a good price to buy both that I couldn’t resist after seeing them both together on my wrist. He made my mum her jewellery for my wedding in 2011 and has known us for years, love how relationships are long-standing and nurtured here


How lovely


----------



## claireby

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you! I was going to only buy the black one as couldn’t justify two, but the jeweller offered me such a good price to buy both that I couldn’t resist after seeing them both together on my wrist. He made my mum her jewellery for my wedding in 2011 and has known us for years, love how relationships are long-standing and nurtured here


Just being curious but were you set on a black one already or was it love at first sight? I’ve never seen a black one before and I find it so beautiful   
I’d love a white one like yours, I feel if it’s dainty I could wear it at work?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

claireby said:


> Just being curious but were you set on a black one already or was it love at first sight? I’ve never seen a black one before and I find it so beautiful
> I’d love a white one like yours, I feel if it’s dainty I could wear it at work?



I have had one vaguely on my wish list for years, but set in white gold and prices are so expensive where I live. It would also have had to be an online purchase which I wasn’t keen on. 

I didn’t even consider pink gold but it really works with the black diamonds.

A dainty white one would be perfect for work - what sort of carat weight were you thinking? I’ve seen 1 carat ones that look beautiful but still understated. If the stones are well cut and sparkly it’s such a pretty look!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing diamond huggies, aquamarine and diamond ring and diamond tennis bracelet, all in 18k white gold.


----------



## claireby

Onebagtoomany said:


> I have had one vaguely on my wish list for years, but set in white gold and prices are so expensive where I live. It would also have had to be an online purchase which I wasn’t keen on.
> 
> I didn’t even consider pink gold but it really works with the black diamonds.
> 
> A dainty white one would be perfect for work - what sort of carat weight were you thinking? I’ve seen 1 carat ones that look beautiful but still understated. If the stones are well cut and sparkly it’s such a pretty look!


Love the combo of both you made a great decision  
I would need to try some on to figure out what would be best. Probably around the same ct weight as yours, maybe less... to be honest I think everyone at work would think it’s costume anyway
Do you wear yours for special occasion or everyday?
Thank you for the lovely inspiration!


----------



## SmokieDragon

angelicskater16 said:


> Keeping it fun at work today.



Is the green stone on your bracelet jadeite? It's a gorgeous green!


----------



## Bal&ValGal




----------



## Bal&ValGal

Thats my Baume & Mercier Hamptons watch, Tiffany Lock bracelet, and pink tourmaline engagement/wedding ring on my left and my diamond bangle, Valentino rock stud leather bracelet, another Tiffany Lock bracelet, 8mm freshadama pearl bracelet, and diamond tennis bracelet in a stack with a red garnet ring on my right


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Frank Gehry Axis Earrings and .32 DBTY


----------



## angelicskater16

Yes it is! Thank you! 



SmokieDragon said:


> Is the green stone on your bracelet jadeite? It's a gorgeous green!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

claireby said:


> Love the combo of both you made a great decision
> I would need to try some on to figure out what would be best. Probably around the same ct weight as yours, maybe less... to be honest I think everyone at work would think it’s costume anyway
> Do you wear yours for special occasion or everyday?
> Thank you for the lovely inspiration!



Thank you  Can’t wait to see what you decide on! I think I will wear mine everyday but because the carat weight is on the smaller side I can get away with it, hopefully!


----------



## Sallyscience

Working at home today but I still felt like being a little fancy.  

New Bulova Rubaiyat watch and DY Wheaton ring with amethyst and diamonds.


----------



## JenJBS




----------



## Shopgirl1996

AntiqueShopper said:


> Frank Gehry Axis Earrings and .32 DBTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151090



Love the earrings! So unique!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Love the earrings! So unique!


Thank you!  Frank Gehry had some very unique, beautiful designs!


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Y2K fashion is back?!?!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> So happy with these two dainty tennis bracelets I bought from our family jeweller abroad for a vastly discounted price compared to the UK - the white one is 1.50 ttcw and SI/G in 18k white gold and the black one is 1.90 ttcw in 18k rose gold
> 
> View attachment 5150088


Love the look!


----------



## gwendo25

Saturday’s sparkles, layering with sapphires and diamonds!  Planning a good shopping morning and by the pool afternoon.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Decided to change my right-hand stack a little and am surprised how my WG diamond bracelet stacks so well and comfortably with my FOPE Prima bracelet, FOPE Love Nest bracelet and bluish green jadeite bangle


----------



## Onebagtoomany

What do you think of my stack with my Tiffany Metro bangle? Does it look strange stacking two tennis bracelets with a bangle? Is there an obvious difference in quality with the Tiffany? I can see a small difference but don’t feel it is that obvious on the wrist? If it looks too much I thought I could wear the bangle stacked with my watch and then keep the tennis bracelets on my other arm.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> What do you think of my stack with my Tiffany Metro bangle? Does it look strange stacking two tennis bracelets with a bangle? Is there an obvious difference in quality with the Tiffany? I can see a small difference but don’t feel it is that obvious on the wrist? If it looks too much I thought I could wear the bangle stacked with my watch and then keep the tennis bracelets on my other arm.
> 
> View attachment 5153678



Maybe can put the black diamond tennis bracelet in between the WD bracelet and bangle. Or if not, then wear it on different arms like what you've suggested


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Maybe can put the black diamond tennis bracelet in between the WD bracelet and bangle. Or if not, then wear it on different arms like what you've suggested



Thanks for the feedback! I think I’m going to wear the Metro with my watch and then keep it simple on the other wrist with just the two tennis bracelets.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Just some RG to match my orange dress.
cluse watch -Orla Kiely strap
Nomination bracelet

here’s just bracelet with dress


----------



## jelliedfeels

Onebagtoomany said:


> What do you think of my stack with my Tiffany Metro bangle? Does it look strange stacking two tennis bracelets with a bangle? Is there an obvious difference in quality with the Tiffany? I can see a small difference but don’t feel it is that obvious on the wrist? If it looks too much I thought I could wear the bangle stacked with my watch and then keep the tennis bracelets on my other arm.
> 
> View attachment 5153678


I would personally wear a bangle on its own to let it shine.
Or maybe the black diamond, actually, because it’s so beautiful


----------



## mrs moulds

Hand made silver earrings and ring from Tulum. My niece brought them back for me. And, the handbag my Daughter brought back from Italy. I’m I so love


----------



## Onebagtoomany

In quarantine at home after my holiday  Still wearing some jewellery though! Diamond circle hoop/drop earrings in 18k white gold and black diamond tennis bracelet in 18k rose gold.


----------



## endrew23

Working from my home office today but that's no excuse not to wear some sparkles.
New-to-me vintage (1986) Boodles half eternity ring in 18k yellow gold paired with my Cartier interlocking Love bracelet.


----------



## JenJBS

Giles and Brother railroad spike bracelet today.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Roberto Coin diamond inside out hoops, David Yurman Madison chain necklace and Annoushka St Christopher pendant on a Tiffany long chain, all in 18k yellow gold.


----------



## hers4eva

*My diamond necklace and diamond earrings **  in yellow gold!*







Lovely jewelry everyone!


----------



## mrs moulds

mrs moulds said:


> Hand made silver earrings and ring from Tulum. My niece brought them back for me. And, the handbag my Daughter brought back from Italy. I’m I so love
> 
> View attachment 5153922


----------



## 880

Onebagtoomany said:


> What do you think of my stack with my Tiffany Metro bangle? Does it look strange stacking two tennis bracelets with a bangle? Is there an obvious difference in quality with the Tiffany? I can see a small difference but don’t feel it is that obvious on the wrist? If it looks too much I thought I could wear the bangle stacked with my watch and then keep the tennis bracelets on my other arm.
> 
> View attachment 5153678


I like them together  I don’t think you can go wrong either way! They’re gorgeous!


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> Giles and Brother railroad spike bracelet today.
> 
> View attachment 5155610


I adore your Giles &bros bracelets!


----------



## mrs moulds

Ruby earrings jackets and .50 in a martini setting.


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> I adore your Giles &bros bracelets!



Thank you, 880!    So do I.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

880 said:


> I like them together  I don’t think you can go wrong either way! They’re gorgeous!



Thanks!


----------



## J.A.N.




----------



## Onebagtoomany

So being in quarantine is really bad for my bank account  I have always wanted a turquoise right hand ring - was considering having one made with an existing stone but it would be too expensive at UK prices - and after looking at some inspiration photos on the turquoise thread on here knew that the stone would need to be sleeping beauty turquoise  I found this beauty on Ebay brand new from TJC/Iliana and am in love! 

4.30 carat AAA graded oval cabochon-cut sleeping beauty turquoise, set with 0.26 ttcw SI/G diamonds in 18k yellow gold.

I’ve never ordered from TJC prior to this but have to say I’m super impressed - great quality stones and workmanship (gold also has a good weight to it) for a very competitive price!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 5157216
> View attachment 5157217



Beautiful selection of rings as always  I particularly love your stack on your right hand, can you tell us more about each ring?


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> View attachment 5157288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So being in quarantine is really bad for my bank account  I have always wanted a turquoise right hand ring - was considering having one made with an existing stone but it would be too expensive at UK prices - and after looking at some inspiration photos on the turquoise thread on here knew that the stone would need to be sleeping beauty turquoise  I found this beauty on Ebay brand new from TJC/Iliana and am in love!
> 
> 4.30 carat AAA graded oval cabochon-cut sleeping beauty turquoise, set with 0.26 ttcw SI/G diamonds in 18k yellow gold.
> 
> I’ve never ordered from TJC prior to this but have to say I’m super impressed - great quality stones and workmanship (gold also has a good weight to it) for a very competitive price!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157286
> View attachment 5157288


Beautiful


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Beautiful



Thank you


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Beautiful selection of rings as always  I particularly love your stack on your right hand, can you tell us more about each ring?




Thanks I like this one especially   
Yes of course 
9k gold Carmelian ring
Coloured Dianonds 
0.75ct yellow diamond princess cut ring 
1/4ct red diamond ring 
1/4ct blue diamond ring
1/2 a carat of princess diamonds 9k w/g


----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> *My diamond necklace and diamond earrings ** in yellow gold!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely jewelry everyone!


Classic!!!!!’nn


----------



## Hurrem1001

Three sets of small yg hoop earrings,
Two yg bracelets
One nose stud


----------



## Cool Breeze

Onebagtoomany said:


> So being in quarantine is really bad for my bank account  I have always wanted a turquoise right hand ring - was considering having one made with an existing stone but it would be too expensive at UK prices - and after looking at some inspiration photos on the turquoise thread on here knew that the stone would need to be sleeping beauty turquoise  I found this beauty on Ebay brand new from TJC/Iliana and am in love!
> 
> 4.30 carat AAA graded oval cabochon-cut sleeping beauty turquoise, set with 0.26 ttcw SI/G diamonds in 18k yellow gold.
> 
> I’ve never ordered from TJC prior to this but have to say I’m super impressed - great quality stones and workmanship (gold also has a good weight to it) for a very competitive price!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157286
> View attachment 5157288


STUNNING!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cool Breeze said:


> STUNNING!



Thank you so much! I’m thrilled with it


----------



## snibor

Onebagtoomany said:


> So being in quarantine is really bad for my bank account  I have always wanted a turquoise right hand ring - was considering having one made with an existing stone but it would be too expensive at UK prices - and after looking at some inspiration photos on the turquoise thread on here knew that the stone would need to be sleeping beauty turquoise  I found this beauty on Ebay brand new from TJC/Iliana and am in love!
> 
> 4.30 carat AAA graded oval cabochon-cut sleeping beauty turquoise, set with 0.26 ttcw SI/G diamonds in 18k yellow gold.
> 
> I’ve never ordered from TJC prior to this but have to say I’m super impressed - great quality stones and workmanship (gold also has a good weight to it) for a very competitive price!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157286
> View attachment 5157288


Stunning!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

snibor said:


> Stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Onebagtoomany said:


> So being in quarantine is really bad for my bank account  I have always wanted a turquoise right hand ring - was considering having one made with an existing stone but it would be too expensive at UK prices - and after looking at some inspiration photos on the turquoise thread on here knew that the stone would need to be sleeping beauty turquoise  I found this beauty on Ebay brand new from TJC/Iliana and am in love!
> 
> 4.30 carat AAA graded oval cabochon-cut sleeping beauty turquoise, set with 0.26 ttcw SI/G diamonds in 18k yellow gold.
> 
> I’ve never ordered from TJC prior to this but have to say I’m super impressed - great quality stones and workmanship (gold also has a good weight to it) for a very competitive price!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157286
> View attachment 5157288



What a beauty!  Congratulations!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

JenJBS said:


> What a beauty!  Congratulations!



Thank you so much! Can’t wait to wear it


----------



## hers4eva

*I love  your diamond bracelet,  I really do*




SmokieDragon said:


> Decided to change my right-hand stack a little and am surprised how my WG diamond bracelet stacks so well and comfortably with my FOPE Prima bracelet, FOPE Love Nest bracelet and bluish green jadeite bangle
> 
> View attachment 5153552
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153553


----------



## hers4eva

* I agree , diamond bangle with watch and other wrist the two new tennis bracelets*




Onebagtoomany said:


> What do you think of my stack with my Tiffany Metro bangle? Does it look strange stacking two tennis bracelets with a bangle? Is there an obvious difference in quality with the Tiffany? I can see a small difference but don’t feel it is that obvious on the wrist? If it looks too much I thought I could wear the bangle stacked with my watch and then keep the tennis bracelets on my other arm.
> 
> View attachment 5153678


----------



## hers4eva

*A colorful stunning presentation   Your new bags leather looks scrumptious*




mrs moulds said:


> Hand made silver earrings and ring from Tulum. My niece brought them back for me. And, the handbag my Daughter brought back from Italy. I’m I so love
> 
> View attachment 5153922


----------



## hers4eva

*Dear @mrs moulds *
_*
The one word you picked to use on your reply to me made my day  !

I am still …

Here is a 
*_
*Thank you Sweet Lady!
A  for you from my garden.*





mrs moulds said:


> Classic!!!!!’nn


----------



## WineLover

Onebagtoomany said:


> So being in quarantine is really bad for my bank account  I have always wanted a turquoise right hand ring - was considering having one made with an existing stone but it would be too expensive at UK prices - and after looking at some inspiration photos on the turquoise thread on here knew that the stone would need to be sleeping beauty turquoise  I found this beauty on Ebay brand new from TJC/Iliana and am in love!
> 
> 4.30 carat AAA graded oval cabochon-cut sleeping beauty turquoise, set with 0.26 ttcw SI/G diamonds in 18k yellow gold.
> 
> I’ve never ordered from TJC prior to this but have to say I’m super impressed - great quality stones and workmanship (gold also has a good weight to it) for a very competitive price!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5157286
> View attachment 5157288


Oh wow, that is beautiful


----------



## Onebagtoomany

WineLover said:


> Oh wow, that is beautiful



Thanks!


----------



## Da Nads

Earrings i have been wearing since Tuesday! 
This purchase just happened Tuesday, on August 3. It’s a long story so bear with me. Back in April of this year, I was at TJ Maxx. This TJ Maxx was located in the A section of town. I saw these beautiful Roberto Coin earrings! A quick google search revealed that they normally sell for $2950 (see below) plus tax




and TJ Maxx was selling them for $899.00 (white ticket) but they were on sale for $790.00 plus tax (red ticket). So I thought, ok, that is a good deal! So I bought them. And folks, I LOVED those earrings! I would always admire them and pet them but I never got the chance to wear them because we were going out of town a lot and I had placed my jewelry in the bank. Regardless, I loved those earrings! Well, guess what happened? We had a major home Reno project coming up and I had already bought too much stuff and I was like, you know what, I am going to return those earrings. I didn’t want to but I wanted to save every single penny we had for the Reno. Tbt price tag was still on the RC earrings and I never wore them and I had the receipt and it was within the return policy time frame. So, I will never forget the day, it was on a cloudy, gloomy day. Sunday, May 23, I purposely went to a TJ Maxx at location B to return the earrings. Now location B is in the well to do area of my city. And I went there to return the earrings at that particular location on purpose. I wanted to make sure that those earrings will be sold so that I will not be tempted to buy them again! Well, after I returned the earrings, I would go to that TJ Maxx at that location every now and then to just poke around and guess what? The earrings were not there, which meant they had been sold. Good! That is what I wanted! But this story is not over! Ever since I returned those earrings, I felt bad. I kept telling myself, you should have kept those earrings. They were gorgeous earrings and you will never find earrings at that price again. Ya’ll, up until Monday, august 2, I was still feeling this way! And mind you, I have other RC earrings along with Gucci plus custom made earrings so I kept telling myself, get over it. Come on now! You have other diamond earrings to wear! Snap out of it! Well, the story is not over! After May 23, I would go to other TJ Maxx stores and look at their jewelry department. I would go to the TJ Maxx at location C of town because this TJ Maxx is in the bougie part of town and I wanted to see if they had any designer items in their jewelry department, similar to the RC earrings. See i told you I was not over those earrings! I was even tempted to buy the earrings full price through a jewelry store! That’s how much I loved those earrings. On Tuesday, August 3, i went to a gym class in the morning. I needed to buy some leggings because I ran out so I thought, well, after my gym class, I will go to the tj maxx that is close to the gym (location C) to buy leggings. Now y’all, I don’t like going out in public after I go to the gym. I like to go straight home and shower but for some reason, on Tuesday, august 3, I went to the TJ Maxx at location C. Again, this TJ Maxx is located at the most bougie part of the city but I knew TJ Maxx had a major clearance event going on so I thought I would find a good deal on leggings. Well, I was at that TJ Maxx just this past Tuesday and for some unknown reason, I landed in the jewelry department when I should have been in the active wear department and what do you think I saw?! You guessed it! The RC earrings! After 9 weeks, they reappeared at this TJ Maxx! Plus, they were marked down to $499!! Omg! The sales associate told me those earrings were just marked down to $499 on Monday, august 3! As you can imagine, I snatched them up, paid for them, removed the price tag, put them on my ears, and they have never been off since Tuesday, August 3. I still can’t believe how I bought them at Location A, returned them at Location B, and then found them at Location C!! Some things are just meant to be!


----------



## gwendo25

Da Nads said:


> Earrings i have been wearing since Tuesday!
> This purchase just happened Tuesday, on August 3. It’s a long story so bear with me. Back in April of this year, I was at TJ Maxx. This TJ Maxx was located in the A section of town. I saw these beautiful Roberto Coin earrings! A quick google search revealed that they normally sell for $2950 (see below) plus tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and TJ Maxx was selling them for $899.00 (white ticket) but they were on sale for $790.00 plus tax (red ticket). So I thought, ok, that is a good deal! So I bought them. And folks, I LOVED those earrings! I would always admire them and pet them but I never got the chance to wear them because we were going out of town a lot and I had placed my jewelry in the bank. Regardless, I loved those earrings! Well, guess what happened? We had a major home Reno project coming up and I had already bought too much stuff and I was like, you know what, I am going to return those earrings. I didn’t want to but I wanted to save every single penny we had for the Reno. Tbt price tag was still on the RC earrings and I never wore them and I had the receipt and it was within the return policy time frame. So, I will never forget the day, it was on a cloudy, gloomy day. Sunday, May 23, I purposely went to a TJ Maxx at location B to return the earrings. Now location B is in the well to do area of my city. And I went there to return the earrings at that particular location on purpose. I wanted to make sure that those earrings will be sold so that I will not be tempted to buy them again! Well, after I returned the earrings, I would go to that TJ Maxx at that location every now and then to just poke around and guess what? The earrings were not there, which meant they had been sold. Good! That is what I wanted! But this story is not over! Ever since I returned those earrings, I felt bad. I kept telling myself, you should have kept those earrings. They were gorgeous earrings and you will never find earrings at that price again. Ya’ll, up until Monday, august 2, I was still feeling this way! And mind you, I have other RC earrings along with Gucci plus custom made earrings so I kept telling myself, get over it. Come on now! You have other diamond earrings to wear! Snap out of it! Well, the story is not over! After May 23, I would go to other TJ Maxx stores and look at their jewelry department. I would go to the TJ Maxx at location C of town because this TJ Maxx is in the bougie part of town and I wanted to see if they had any designer items in their jewelry department, similar to the RC earrings. See i told you I was not over those earrings! I was even tempted to buy the earrings full price through a jewelry store! That’s how much I loved those earrings. On Tuesday, August 3, i went to a gym class in the morning. I needed to buy some leggings because I ran out so I thought, well, after my gym class, I will go to the tj maxx that is close to the gym (location C) to buy leggings. Now y’all, I don’t like going out in public after I go to the gym. I like to go straight home and shower but for some reason, on Tuesday, august 3, I went to the TJ Maxx at location C. Again, this TJ Maxx is located at the most bougie part of the city but I knew TJ Maxx had a major clearance event going on so I thought I would find a good deal on leggings. Well, I was at that TJ Maxx just this past Tuesday and for some unknown reason, I landed in the jewelry department when I should have been in the active wear department and what do you think I saw?! You guessed it! The RC earrings! After 9 weeks, they reappeared at this TJ Maxx! Plus, they were marked down to $499!! Omg! The sales associate told me those earrings were just marked down to $499 on Monday, august 3! As you can imagine, I snatched them up, paid for them, removed the price tag, put them on my ears, and they have never been off since Tuesday, August 3. I still can’t believe how I bought them at Location A, returned them at Location B, and then found them at Location C!! Some things are just meant to be!


They are beautiful!  It was meant to be!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Da Nads said:


> The sales associate told me those earrings were just marked down to $499 on Monday, august 3! As you can imagine, I snatched them up, paid for them, removed the price tag, put them on my ears, and they have never been off since Tuesday, August 3.



Congrats that’s an amazing deal for Roberto Coin and the earrings look great on you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Da Nads said:


> Earrings i have been wearing since Tuesday!
> This purchase just happened Tuesday, on August 3. It’s a long story so bear with me. Back in April of this year, I was at TJ Maxx. This TJ Maxx was located in the A section of town. I saw these beautiful Roberto Coin earrings! A quick google search revealed that they normally sell for $2950 (see below) plus tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and TJ Maxx was selling them for $899.00 (white ticket) but they were on sale for $790.00 plus tax (red ticket). So I thought, ok, that is a good deal! So I bought them. And folks, I LOVED those earrings! I would always admire them and pet them but I never got the chance to wear them because we were going out of town a lot and I had placed my jewelry in the bank. Regardless, I loved those earrings! Well, guess what happened? We had a major home Reno project coming up and I had already bought too much stuff and I was like, you know what, I am going to return those earrings. I didn’t want to but I wanted to save every single penny we had for the Reno. Tbt price tag was still on the RC earrings and I never wore them and I had the receipt and it was within the return policy time frame. So, I will never forget the day, it was on a cloudy, gloomy day. Sunday, May 23, I purposely went to a TJ Maxx at location B to return the earrings. Now location B is in the well to do area of my city. And I went there to return the earrings at that particular location on purpose. I wanted to make sure that those earrings will be sold so that I will not be tempted to buy them again! Well, after I returned the earrings, I would go to that TJ Maxx at that location every now and then to just poke around and guess what? The earrings were not there, which meant they had been sold. Good! That is what I wanted! But this story is not over! Ever since I returned those earrings, I felt bad. I kept telling myself, you should have kept those earrings. They were gorgeous earrings and you will never find earrings at that price again. Ya’ll, up until Monday, august 2, I was still feeling this way! And mind you, I have other RC earrings along with Gucci plus custom made earrings so I kept telling myself, get over it. Come on now! You have other diamond earrings to wear! Snap out of it! Well, the story is not over! After May 23, I would go to other TJ Maxx stores and look at their jewelry department. I would go to the TJ Maxx at location C of town because this TJ Maxx is in the bougie part of town and I wanted to see if they had any designer items in their jewelry department, similar to the RC earrings. See i told you I was not over those earrings! I was even tempted to buy the earrings full price through a jewelry store! That’s how much I loved those earrings. On Tuesday, August 3, i went to a gym class in the morning. I needed to buy some leggings because I ran out so I thought, well, after my gym class, I will go to the tj maxx that is close to the gym (location C) to buy leggings. Now y’all, I don’t like going out in public after I go to the gym. I like to go straight home and shower but for some reason, on Tuesday, august 3, I went to the TJ Maxx at location C. Again, this TJ Maxx is located at the most bougie part of the city but I knew TJ Maxx had a major clearance event going on so I thought I would find a good deal on leggings. Well, I was at that TJ Maxx just this past Tuesday and for some unknown reason, I landed in the jewelry department when I should have been in the active wear department and what do you think I saw?! You guessed it! The RC earrings! After 9 weeks, they reappeared at this TJ Maxx! Plus, they were marked down to $499!! Omg! The sales associate told me those earrings were just marked down to $499 on Monday, august 3! As you can imagine, I snatched them up, paid for them, removed the price tag, put them on my ears, and they have never been off since Tuesday, August 3. I still can’t believe how I bought them at Location A, returned them at Location B, and then found them at Location C!! Some things are just meant to be!



So happy for you - they were meant to be yours! And what a steal compared to the original retail price!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

hers4eva said:


> *I love  your diamond bracelet,  I really do*



Thanks so much!


----------



## mrs moulds

If you know me, you know that I always losing earrings  And, it makes me soooooo madddddd! On the tennis bracelet thread I saw a tennis bracelet with a diamond dangle, So, I decided to take my remaining dangle earring to the jeweler tried it on my white tennis bracelet . Please let me know what you think


----------



## snibor

mrs moulds said:


> If you know me, you know that I always losing earrings  And, it makes me soooooo madddddd! On the tennis bracelet thread I saw a tennis bracelet with a diamond dangle, So, I decided to take my remaining dangle earring to the jeweler tried it on my white tennis bracelet . Please let me know what you think


I would like the tennis bracelet better without it. I would make a solitaire necklace out of the diamond instead.  Either in same type setting or bezel setting.  Both of your bracelets are stunning.


----------



## mrs moulds

Another picture


snibor said:


> I would like the tennis bracelet better without it. I would make a solitaire necklace out of the diamond instead.  Either in same type setting or bezel setting.  Both of your bracelets are stunning.


i was thinking about that too. I have so many diamond pendants just wanted to try something different, you know. However, I’m going to rock it for a while and see how I feel
About it. You never know it turn into a ring !

View attachment 5158619


----------



## SmokieDragon

mrs moulds said:


> Another picture
> 
> i was thinking about that too. I have so many diamond pendants just wanted to try something different, you know. However, I’m going to rock it for a while and see how I feel
> About it. You never know it turn into a ring !
> 
> View attachment 5158619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158643



I love this dangling solitaire and the infinity detail on your other bracelet!


----------



## SmokieDragon

On my right wrist: Cartier Trinity Chain Bracelet, FOPE Eka Tiny Bracelet, FOPE Love Nest Bracelet and celadon nephrite bangle

On my left wrist: Cartier Trinity Silk Cord Bracelet, lavender jadeite bangle and yellow and white gold 22k bracelet


----------



## jastinbedro

Cavalier Girl said:


> I thought it would be fun to see what jewelry we wear each day.  I'm interested to see if we mostly stick to the same things, or do we mix it up.  I take it by spells.  Some weeks, I wear something different almost every day, and some weeks I wear the same thing day after day.....boring and lazy!
> 
> Today, I'm wearing jeans, a blue and white French sailor t-shirt with VCA turquoise 20 motif vintage, turquoise Ippolita hoop earrings, tgm Cape Cod Hermes watch, and ER w/eternity band.
> 
> How about you???



I am looking for bamboo earrings nowadays... I think the new trend is bamboo earrings...


----------



## Cool Breeze

Da Nads said:


> Earrings i have been wearing since Tuesday!
> This purchase just happened Tuesday, on August 3. It’s a long story so bear with me. Back in April of this year, I was at TJ Maxx. This TJ Maxx was located in the A section of town. I saw these beautiful Roberto Coin earrings! A quick google search revealed that they normally sell for $2950 (see below) plus tax
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and TJ Maxx was selling them for $899.00 (white ticket) but they were on sale for $790.00 plus tax (red ticket). So I thought, ok, that is a good deal! So I bought them. And folks, I LOVED those earrings! I would always admire them and pet them but I never got the chance to wear them because we were going out of town a lot and I had placed my jewelry in the bank. Regardless, I loved those earrings! Well, guess what happened? We had a major home Reno project coming up and I had already bought too much stuff and I was like, you know what, I am going to return those earrings. I didn’t want to but I wanted to save every single penny we had for the Reno. Tbt price tag was still on the RC earrings and I never wore them and I had the receipt and it was within the return policy time frame. So, I will never forget the day, it was on a cloudy, gloomy day. Sunday, May 23, I purposely went to a TJ Maxx at location B to return the earrings. Now location B is in the well to do area of my city. And I went there to return the earrings at that particular location on purpose. I wanted to make sure that those earrings will be sold so that I will not be tempted to buy them again! Well, after I returned the earrings, I would go to that TJ Maxx at that location every now and then to just poke around and guess what? The earrings were not there, which meant they had been sold. Good! That is what I wanted! But this story is not over! Ever since I returned those earrings, I felt bad. I kept telling myself, you should have kept those earrings. They were gorgeous earrings and you will never find earrings at that price again. Ya’ll, up until Monday, august 2, I was still feeling this way! And mind you, I have other RC earrings along with Gucci plus custom made earrings so I kept telling myself, get over it. Come on now! You have other diamond earrings to wear! Snap out of it! Well, the story is not over! After May 23, I would go to other TJ Maxx stores and look at their jewelry department. I would go to the TJ Maxx at location C of town because this TJ Maxx is in the bougie part of town and I wanted to see if they had any designer items in their jewelry department, similar to the RC earrings. See i told you I was not over those earrings! I was even tempted to buy the earrings full price through a jewelry store! That’s how much I loved those earrings. On Tuesday, August 3, i went to a gym class in the morning. I needed to buy some leggings because I ran out so I thought, well, after my gym class, I will go to the tj maxx that is close to the gym (location C) to buy leggings. Now y’all, I don’t like going out in public after I go to the gym. I like to go straight home and shower but for some reason, on Tuesday, august 3, I went to the TJ Maxx at location C. Again, this TJ Maxx is located at the most bougie part of the city but I knew TJ Maxx had a major clearance event going on so I thought I would find a good deal on leggings. Well, I was at that TJ Maxx just this past Tuesday and for some unknown reason, I landed in the jewelry department when I should have been in the active wear department and what do you think I saw?! You guessed it! The RC earrings! After 9 weeks, they reappeared at this TJ Maxx! Plus, they were marked down to $499!! Omg! The sales associate told me those earrings were just marked down to $499 on Monday, august 3! As you can imagine, I snatched them up, paid for them, removed the price tag, put them on my ears, and they have never been off since Tuesday, August 3. I still can’t believe how I bought them at Location A, returned them at Location B, and then found them at Location C!! Some things are just meant to be!


What a great story!  Congratulations!  They are beautiful and they look fantastic on you!


----------



## endrew23

Da Nads said:


> Earrings i have been wearing since Tuesday!
> This purchase just happened Tuesday, on August 3. It’s a long story so bear with me. Back in April of this year, I was at TJ Maxx. This TJ Maxx was located in the A section of town. I saw these beautiful Roberto Coin earrings! A quick google search revealed that they normally sell for $2950 (see below) plus tax



I LOVE reading stories like this about buying something stunning at an amazing deal!
Wow those earrings look stunning on you!!


----------



## hers4eva

mrs moulds said:


> If you know me, you know that I always losing earrings  And, it makes me soooooo madddddd! On the tennis bracelet thread I saw a tennis bracelet with a diamond dangle, So, I decided to take my remaining dangle earring to the jeweler tried it on my white tennis bracelet . Please let me know what you think




All your three jewelry pieces are beautiful

I personally don’t like the link on the dangly diamond how it is attached to your tennis bracelet. If you really prefer it added I would have a jeweler ‘open‘ your tennis bracelet in its ’center’ and add your dangle diamond like it was designed from the beginning that way.

When you move your hand does the hanging diamond always stay in front of your wrist like your picture? .. if so that’s a plus.

A thought how about seeing if you could add the bigger diamond in the center of bracelet not dangling or even adding a halo around that diamond set in bracelet.

A ring adding a halo of a gem stone you don’t own would be nice.

Just some thoughts hoping I helped some


----------



## mrs moulds

jastinbedro said:


> I am looking for bamboo earrings nowadays... I think the new trend is bamboo earrings...


Yes, the are!  I’m going to the jewelry mart and and pick me up a pair. I’m sure I can get a large size for 175 of 14 gold. I wish we lived closer or, when I go I’ll let you know and bring you back a pair.


----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> All your three jewelry pieces are beautiful
> 
> I personally don’t like the link on the dangly diamond how it is attached to your tennis bracelet. If you really prefer it added I would have a jeweler ‘open‘ your tennis bracelet in its ’center’ and add your dangle diamond like it was designed from the beginning that way.
> 
> When you move your hand does the hanging diamond always stay in front of your wrist like your picture? .. if so that’s a plus.
> 
> A thought how about seeing if you could add the bigger diamond in the center of bracelet not dangling or even adding a halo around that diamond set in bracelet.
> 
> A ring adding a halo of a gem stone you don’t own would be nice.
> 
> Just some thoughts hoping I helped some


Hey!  Thanks for the response. Was trying something different with this one earring. 
I thought that I wouldn’t  like it, but I took it out on a test drive and I actually got a couple of compliments.
Want the stone to stay stationary, not to move around or backwards.  Your ideal about setting the diamond in the center with the same invisible setting would be lovely. Some one mentioned about making it into a bezel style necklace, but I already have one and don’t need another. 
Back to the drawing board LOL!


----------



## skyqueen

AntiqueShopper said:


> Frank Gehry Axis Earrings and .32 DBTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5151090


Those Gehry earrings are TDF!


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> If you know me, you know that I always losing earrings  And, it makes me soooooo madddddd! On the tennis bracelet thread I saw a tennis bracelet with a diamond dangle, So, I decided to take my remaining dangle earring to the jeweler tried it on my white tennis bracelet . Please let me know what you think


What a fabulous idea!


----------



## merekat703




----------



## 880

Cool Breeze said:


> What a great story!  Congratulations!  They are beautiful and they look fantastic on you!


OMG, @Da Nads, I just read this amazing story! You were meant to have these beautiful earrings! I am so happy for you! Good luck on your renovation!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Brooke Gregson boulder opal and diamond pendant in 18k yellow gold together with 1.62 ttcw diamond studs.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Last day of quarantine today  

Wearing Tiffany 9mm Pearl studs in white gold, Tag Heuer Aquaracer in white ceramic, Tiffany Soleste band in rose gold and Cartier Trinity ring.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Brooke Gregson boulder opal and diamond pendant in 18k yellow gold together with 1.62 ttcw diamond studs.
> 
> View attachment 5160561
> View attachment 5160563



Wow! That opal!  The blue is just mesmerising! I'm always fascinated with opals cos it was my mum's birthstone and she gifted me a pendant and earrings


----------



## hers4eva

*Hi Ladies!*
Guess my first picture explains itself -    *so thankful *now to my second picture....






Pix 2
I bought these two pendants one of the times I vacationed in Hawaii with my Hubby.
Gold diamond cut pineapple  and a Sterling silver diamond cut pineapple.  





Have a wonderful week


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Wow! That opal!  The blue is just mesmerising! I'm always fascinated with opals cos it was my mum's birthstone and she gifted me a pendant and earrings



Thank you! They are such gorgeous stones! Brooke
Gregson does some beautiful Opal jewellery. I’ll dig out an Opal ring (not BG)  that I haven’t shown on here yet, it’s approx 9 carats including diamonds and with the loveliest rainbow flashes of colour   I’d love to see the pendant and earrings from your mum


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Wow! That opal!  The blue is just mesmerising! I'm always fascinated with opals cos it was my mum's birthstone and she gifted me a pendant and earrings



Here you go - 9.45 carat Opal in 19k yellow gold  

I was going to post photos before but it is slightly too big for me so I need to take it to the jeweller tomorrow for resizing when I’m released from captivity!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Here you go - 9.45 carat Opal in 19k yellow gold
> 
> I was going to post photos before but it is slightly too big for me so I need to take it to the jeweller tomorrow for resizing when I’m released from captivity!
> 
> View attachment 5161447
> View attachment 5161448
> View attachment 5161449


Now that is so dreamy and ab gorgeous. 
Opal is my birthstone black and blue are my favs. If my morganite goes I'm def going to look 4 an Opal ring. The colours on this are perfect


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Now that is so dreamy and ab gorgeous.
> Opal is my birthstone black and blue are my favs. If my morganite goes I'm def going to look 4 an Opal ring. The colours on this are perfect



Thanks  It is such a beautiful stone, love all the colours. This was another purchase from TJC/Iliana, I highly recommend them as the quality of this and my turquoise ring is outstanding. 

Are you thinking of selling your morganite ring then? Such a shame as it’s a stunning ring! I’ve had to part with quite a lot of pieces though recently, thought it better to sell what I don’t wear and use the funds to buy jewellery that I will


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks  It is such a beautiful stone, love all the colours. This was another purchase from TJC/Iliana, I highly recommend them as the quality of this and my turquoise ring is outstanding.
> 
> Are you thinking of selling your morganite ring then? Such a shame as it’s a stunning ring! I’ve had to part with quite a lot of pieces though recently, thought it better to sell what I don’t wear and use the funds to buy jewellery that I will



My morganite ring is TJC/Iliana also the quality is outstanding.
Yes offers are coming in as we speak. 
Prob won't get as what I paid for it.
Dont wear it as much as I thought I would.
Well said.
Congratulations on such a stunning purchase.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Here you go - 9.45 carat Opal in 19k yellow gold
> 
> I was going to post photos before but it is slightly too big for me so I need to take it to the jeweller tomorrow for resizing when I’m released from captivity!
> 
> View attachment 5161447
> View attachment 5161448
> View attachment 5161449



OMG!! This opal is simply gorgeous!!! The colours are electrifying yet soft! Which country is it from?

Here are pics of my mum’s opals! The pendant is set in sterling silver and was a gift from one of her trips to Australia. The earrings are set in 14k gold I think and she wore these before giving them to me as she felt I would use them more 






	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> OMG!! This opal is simply gorgeous!!! The colours are electrifying yet soft! Which country is it from?
> 
> Here are pics of my mum’s opals! The pendant is set in sterling silver and was a gift from one of her trips to Australia. The earrings are set in 14k gold I think and she wore these before giving them to me as she felt I would use them more
> View attachment 5162193
> View attachment 5162194
> View attachment 5162195
> View attachment 5162196
> View attachment 5162197
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thank you so much! I’m not sure where it is from, unfortunately the listing didn’t say  I did manage to take it to the jeweller’s this morning and it’s a whole size bigger than stated, so they are going to resize it for me and I will collect it at the end of next week. Didn’t want to part with it! 

Your mum’s Opal pieces are lovely, I especially love the earrings  How special to have such lovely pieces of jewellery that you know she wore and treasured


----------



## cptsunnymuffin

Wearing my new bugalri fiorever necklace! It was a gift from my husband for our anniversary. The fiorever line doesn't seem as popular here as the serpenti but it's so cute and dainty. I love it so much!


----------



## Cool Breeze

cptsunnymuffin said:


> Wearing my new bugalri fiorever necklace! It was a gift from my husband for our anniversary. The fiorever line doesn't seem as popular here as the serpenti but it's so cute and dainty. I love it so much!
> 
> View attachment 5162341


It’s a beautiful piece!  Congratulations on your anniversary!


----------



## jelliedfeels

Onebagtoomany said:


> Here you go - 9.45 carat Opal in 19k yellow gold
> 
> I was going to post photos before but it is slightly too big for me so I need to take it to the jeweller tomorrow for resizing when I’m released from captivity!
> 
> View attachment 5161447
> View attachment 5161448
> View attachment 5161449


That’s amazing, that is one of the most beautiful rings I’ve ever seen!

Is it from Australasia?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

jelliedfeels said:


> That’s amazing, that is one of the most beautiful rings I’ve ever seen!
> 
> Is it from Australasia?



Thank you for your lovely comment! I’m afraid I don’t know where it’s from as it wasn’t mentioned on the listing, however will get in touch with the company to ask as am very curious now!


----------



## hers4eva

*I am wearing my Rolex today  
My first jubilee Rolex band didn't have the jubilee in full circle like my new one does. I just love this style  *






*Can you all believe Halloween will be here just before you know it?  My little boy GEM is my patient treasure. He begs for me to pick him up and put him on his grooming desk each day  When people meet him they can't believe how lucky I am to get this special sweet boy that I love so much he loves vegetables! 

As you can see in his picture below, he loves Mom's Rolex too *


----------



## BenLovesLV

Hermès gator graphite CDC with PHW and a tennis bracelet;
Hermès Clic Clac H in red, with an enameled H, with the same tennis bracelet.


----------



## ironblock

always wearing my Cartier Love bangle


----------



## BenLovesLV

Feeling a little bit extra today as the weekend approaches. With my tennis bracelets, I dug up my Hermès gator CDC with PHW in sanguine.


----------



## gwendo25

TGIF with RG in the mix.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you for your lovely comment! I’m afraid I don’t know where it’s from as it wasn’t mentioned on the listing, however will get in touch with the company to ask as am very curious now!



Yes, you should! Opals come from many countries so we all need to know hehe


----------



## SmokieDragon

hers4eva said:


> *I am wearing my Rolex today
> My first jubilee Rolex band didn't have the jubilee in full circle like my new one does. I just love this style  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can you all believe Halloween will be here just before you know it?  My little boy GEM is my patient treasure. He begs for me to pick him up and put him on his grooming desk each day  When people meet him they can't believe how lucky I am to get this special sweet boy that I love so much he loves vegetables!
> 
> As you can see in his picture below, he loves Mom's Rolex too *



Aaaaaww, I love little GEM! I was so mesmerized by him that I just noticed where your Rolex is in the picture haha! I have a Shih Tzu too. His name is Benji and he loves carrots!

To stay on topic, here’s a new edition to my stack - a 3.36 ctw tennis bracelet. Pictures don’t do it justice.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Aaaaaww, I love little GEM! I was so mesmerized by him that I just noticed where your Rolex is in the picture haha! I have a Shih Tzu too. His name is Benji and he loves carrots!
> 
> To stay on topic, here’s a new edition to my stack - a 3.36 ctw tennis bracelet. Pictures don’t do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 5163154



It’s beautiful!  Love your Cartier bracelet too!


----------



## hers4eva

Aaaaaww back at you both Thank you!
I  the name Beni
These little gems give us so much unconditional love.

*Love your diamond tennis bracelet, as well as, your eternity ring.
They go so beautifully together

Please give your adorable Benji a carrot for us *




SmokieDragon said:


> Aaaaaww, I love little GEM! I was so mesmerized by him that I just noticed where your Rolex is in the picture haha! I have a Shih Tzu too. His name is Benji and he loves carrots!
> 
> To stay on topic, here’s a new edition to my stack - a 3.36 ctw tennis bracelet. Pictures don’t do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 5163154


----------



## electricbluerita

Hello, fabulous people! Today, I am wearing an estate find, bought through a jeweler. These pretty big 14k gold hoops. I've been hunting for this shape for a while and finally found them.  Nowhere to go so just wearing them for myself at home.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> It’s beautiful!  Love your Cartier bracelet too!



Thanks so much!  I had to buy both through pictures due to the ongoing lockdown here. The tennis bracelet is from my trusted jeweller and they sent it to my home before I made payment, so not a big leap of faith there. As for the Cartier Trinity bracelet, I managed to find some pictures from an old thread on the Cartier forum here  I really didn't expect both bracelets to work out so well and be so comfortable



hers4eva said:


> Aaaaaww back at you both Thank you!
> I  the name Beni
> These little gems give us so much unconditional love.
> 
> *Love your diamond tennis bracelet, as well as, your eternity ring.
> They go so beautifully together
> 
> Please give your adorable Benji a carrot for us *



Thanks so much! I didn't realise the bracelet and ring would look great together and only realised it after I got the bracelet haha  Yes, I think our Shih Tzus really love us! Benji deserves a carrot and more love


----------



## gwendo25

I always liked the Gucci GG collection, mainly because G is the initial of my first name.  Introducing my new 18k GG running ring with VVS G diamonds, posing for a few pics. It fit perfectly when I was browsing and I couldn’t resist.  Also it is a discontinued style, so I was able to negotiate a good discount…. It is encrusted with diamonds from every angle.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> I always liked the Gucci GG collection, mainly because G is the initial of my first name.  Introducing my new 18k GG running ring with VVS G diamonds, posing for a few pics. It fit perfectly when I was browsing and I couldn’t resist.  Also it is a discontinued style, so I was able to negotiate a good discount…. It is encrusted with diamonds from every angle.
> View attachment 5164097
> View attachment 5164098
> View attachment 5164099
> View attachment 5164100
> View attachment 5164101



Gorgeous! What a find


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Tiffany day for me today - 9mm pearls in white gold, 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum, Metro ring in platinum, Metro ring in yellow gold and Metro bangle in white gold.


----------



## BenLovesLV

Feeling like some heavy metal today. Balenciaga giant studded metal cuff, with a tennis bracelet. On my finger a David Yurman forged carbon ring with black diamonds.


----------



## hers4eva

*A lovely new addition to your eye candy jewelry family*  




gwendo25 said:


> I always liked the Gucci GG collection, mainly because G is the initial of my first name.  Introducing my new 18k GG running ring with VVS G diamonds, posing for a few pics. It fit perfectly when I was browsing and I couldn’t resist.  Also it is a discontinued style, so I was able to negotiate a good discount…. It is encrusted with diamonds from every angle.
> View attachment 5164097
> View attachment 5164098
> View attachment 5164099
> View attachment 5164100
> View attachment 5164101


----------



## mrs moulds

electricbluerita said:


> Hello, fabulous people! Today, I am wearing an estate find, bought through a jeweler. These pretty big 14k gold hoops. I've been hunting for this shape for a while and finally found them.  Nowhere to go so just wearing them for myself at home.
> 
> View attachment 5163599
> 
> View attachment 5163598


In love !!!!


----------



## ZofieUp

Some bracelets to show of my summer glow 

also wearing but not showing: Diamond studs, engagement ring and 2 wedding bands


----------



## electricbluerita

mrs moulds said:


> In love !!!!



Thank you so much!


----------



## JenJBS

Coach bracelet.


----------



## jaskg144

Some of the beautiful 14ct gold pieces Ive bought whilst I’ve been in Greece this week. Gold is an amazing price here. The ring/earrings are white sapphires/white gold and worked out to be around €200 for each. I bought a beautiful YG evil eye bracelet too. The bracelet was €100.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today’s sparkles!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Felt like wearing lots of pieces today and layering up the necklaces! 

- 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
- David Yurman Madison chain in yellow gold
- Roberto Coin chain in yellow gold
- Annoushka St Christopher pendant on a long Tiffany chain, both in yellow gold
- Cartier Trinity ring 
- Tag Heuer Aquaracer in white ceramic 
- David Yurman Stax diamond chain link ring in yellow gold


----------



## J.A.N.

gwendo25 said:


> I always liked the Gucci GG collection, mainly because G is the initial of my first name.  Introducing my new 18k GG running ring with VVS G diamonds, posing for a few pics. It fit perfectly when I was browsing and I couldn’t resist.  Also it is a discontinued style, so I was able to negotiate a good discount…. It is encrusted with diamonds from every angle.
> View attachment 5164097
> View attachment 5164098
> View attachment 5164099
> View attachment 5164100
> View attachment 5164101


I ab love  this its gorgeous


----------



## gwendo25

J.A.N. said:


> I ab love  this its gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Felt like wearing lots of pieces today and layering up the necklaces!
> 
> - 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
> - David Yurman Madison chain in yellow gold
> - Roberto Coin chain in yellow gold
> - Annoushka St Christopher pendant on a long Tiffany chain, both in yellow gold
> - Cartier Trinity ring
> - Tag Heuer Aquaracer in white ceramic
> - David Yurman Stax diamond chain link ring in yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5166104
> View attachment 5166105
> View attachment 5166106
> View attachment 5166107


We have similar(good) taste in jewelry!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> We have similar(good) taste in jewelry!


----------



## mrs moulds

I’ve been on the down low, not wearing any jewelry due to not feeling to well ( don’t EVER wear your contact lens to bed PERIOD!)
Just been wearing this bracelet


----------



## Cool Breeze

mrs moulds said:


> I’ve been on the down low, not wearing any jewelry due to not feeling to well ( don’t EVER wear your contact lens to bed PERIOD!)
> Just been wearing this bracelet


Hope you start to feeling better.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Weather is miserable here today so wearing my new turquoise ring for a pop of colour in all the grey! Also 1.62 ttcw diamond studs and Tiffany 0.30 ttcw DBTY necklace, both in yellow gold.


----------



## JenJBS

My Amare ring by Lace in steel and bronze.


----------



## mrs moulds

Cool Breeze said:


> Hope you start to feeling better.


Thank you!!! Me too…..


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I’m wearing:

- Roberto Coin diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold
- Fope Flex’it Solo bracelet in yellow gold with diamonds 
- Fope Flex’it Eka Tiny bracelet in yellow gold with diamonds 
- Cartier Love SM bracelet in yellow gold with six diamonds


----------



## hers4eva

mrs moulds said:


> I’ve been on the down low, not wearing any jewelry due to not feeling to well ( don’t EVER wear your contact lens to bed PERIOD!)
> Just been wearing this bracelet



*I am so sorry  to hear you are not feeling well. I hope your eye doctor gave you some eye drops to make you feel better 
Enjoy the beauty of your bracelet *


----------



## hers4eva

On my left hand, I always wear my original marquee diamond e- ring, as well as my eternity diamond band.
Shortly after I was married, my hubby surprised me with a ruby diamond pinky ring which I also wear all the time.
These rings have lots of wonderful memories!






My right hand now wears my newest Canary diamond ring - I still can't believe its mine 
The hunt for Hubby and I to find her was so much fun.  We both adore her coloring. 





Here she is again  posing with my wisteria flowers!





Ladies, Have a great summer weekend


----------



## jaskg144

I just bought this amazing Tanzanite (my birthstone) and diamond ring for a ridiculously good deal. Should be arriving in the next few days    perfect timing as I am wearing a blue dress to a wedding next weekend! I bought some lovely earrings to go along with it too.

Now on the hunt for a new jewellery box! Does anyone have any recommendations for a nice jewellery box (preferably in leather) that can hold larger earrings, a watch, chain bracelets & rings?


----------



## gwendo25

Yay it’s Friday again! Layering Roberto Coin diamond bangle with Birks, Gucci GG ring and eternity bands with David Yurman chain ring.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Yay it’s Friday again! Layering Roberto Coin diamond bangle with Birks, Gucci GG ring and eternity bands with David Yurman chain ring.
> 
> View attachment 5170403
> View attachment 5170404
> View attachment 5170408



Just realised we have the same DY chain ring but yours is in white gold! Lovely pieces


----------



## jaskg144

Today I'm wearing my Tag Heuer Aquaracer, YG & WG Cartier love band, micro pave 18k gold eternity band, Cartier Love YG, Cartier JUC SM YG, 14k gold evil eye & pearl bracelet and my WG pear-shaped diamond engagement ring (which my husband chose all by himself on Brilliant Earth I'm still very proud  ) also wearing these gorgeous little white gold hoops I bought in Greece.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, you should! Opals come from many countries so we all need to know hehe



Silly me didn’t realise there was a whole bunch of info in the paperwork - it’s an AAAA graded Ethiopian Welo Opal


----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> *I am so sorry  to hear you are not feeling well. I hope your eye doctor gave you some eye drops to make you feel better
> Enjoy the beauty of your bracelet *


Thank you so much. I have a small ulcer near my cornea in my right eye.. Wow, so painful to say the least. It’s getting better; in a couple of weeks I should be back to normal.


----------



## hers4eva

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you so much. I have a small ulcer near my cornea in my right eye.. Wow, so painful to say the least. It’s getting better; in a couple of weeks I should be back to normal.



* I had a feeling it was something on the more serious side 

yay  so  hay  to hear you are healing!

You take care of yourself, eyes are so important plus we see our stunning jewelry pieces with them  *


----------



## mrs moulds

jasmynh1 said:


> I just bought this amazing Tanzanite (my birthstone) and diamond ring for a ridiculously good deal. Should be arriving in the next few days    perfect timing as I am wearing a blue dress to a wedding next weekend! I bought some lovely earrings to go along with it too.
> 
> Now on the hunt for a new jewellery box! Does anyone have any recommendations for a nice jewellery box (preferably in leather) that can hold larger earrings, a watch, chain bracelets & rings?
> View attachment 5170338
> View attachment 5170339


This is stunning


----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> * I had a feeling it was something on the more serious side
> 
> yay  so  hay  to hear you are healing!
> 
> You take care of yourself, eyes are so important plus we see our stunning jewelry pieces with them  *


Yes ma’am! No more sleeping in contact lenses again!


----------



## whateve

mrs moulds said:


> Yes ma’am! No more sleeping in contact lenses again!


I learned that lesson many years ago!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Just realised we have the same DY chain ring but yours is in white gold! Lovely pieces


Exactly!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

jasmynh1 said:


> Today I'm wearing my Tag Heuer Aquaracer, YG & WG Cartier love band, micro pave 18k gold eternity band, Cartier Love YG, Cartier JUC SM YG, 14k gold evil eye & pearl bracelet and my WG pear-shaped diamond engagement ring (which my husband chose all by himself on Brilliant Earth I'm still very proud  ) also wearing these gorgeous little white gold hoops I bought in Greece.
> 
> View attachment 5170447
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170426
> 
> View attachment 5170429


Pretty! I get that eternity would look so amazing with your ering. Do you ever wear them together?


----------



## jelliedfeels

Onebagtoomany said:


> Silly me didn’t realise there was a whole bunch of info in the paperwork - it’s an AAAA graded Ethiopian Welo Opal


It’s absolutely stunning! Beautiful. I don’t know that much about opals but I completely love their opalescence!


----------



## jaskg144

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Pretty! I get that eternity would look so amazing with your ering. Do you ever wear them together?



Thank you! Yes I do sometimes   they're exactly the same width so they match well. I think I'm going to get a WG one to pair with my e-ring permanently.



mrs moulds said:


> This is stunning



Thank you! I'm so happy with my choice. It's arriving today!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

jelliedfeels said:


> It’s absolutely stunning! Beautiful. I don’t know that much about opals but I completely love their opalescence!



Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you so much. I have a small ulcer near my cornea in my right eye.. Wow, so painful to say the least. It’s getting better; in a couple of weeks I should be back to normal.



I didn’t know sleeping with contact lenses can result in this. I used to do that off and on. Get well soon!

Here’s my jewellery from a couple of days ago that i wanted to post earlier. On my left hand and wrist, Cartier Trinity Classic ring, Trinity Silk Cord bracelet, JLC Reverso, Les Georgettes bracelet, lavender jadeite bangle and 22k mixed gold bracelet. On my right hand and wrist, Qeelin Wulu Jadeite ring, Cartier Trinity Chain bracelet, 3.36 ctw tennis bracelet, FOPE Love Nest bracelet and celadon nephrite bangle.


----------



## jaskg144

SmokieDragon said:


> I didn’t know sleeping with contact lenses can result in this. I used to do that off and on. Get well soon!
> 
> Here’s my jewellery from a couple of days ago that i wanted to post earlier. On my left hand and wrist, Cartier Trinity Classic ring, Trinity Silk Cord bracelet, JLC Reverso, Les Georgettes bracelet, lavender jadeite bangle and 22k mixed gold bracelet. On my right hand and wrist, Qeelin Wulu Jadeite ring, Cartier Trinity Chain bracelet, 3.36 ctw tennis bracelet, FOPE Love Nest bracelet and celadon nephrite bangle.
> 
> View attachment 5171402
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171403



The ring on your right hand is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jaskg144

My stunning Tanzanite and baguette diamond ring arrived today so I’m wearing it  very happy with it. Such a beautiful colour. It’s very hard to capture the true colour on camera

Please ignore my nails - I'm going for a nail appointment next week


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you so much. I have a small ulcer near my cornea in my right eye.. Wow, so painful to say the least. It’s getting better; in a couple of weeks I should be back to normal.


Oh no, dear friend...prayers for a speedy recovery!


----------



## norfolkpirate

jasmynh1 said:


> My stunning Tanzanite and baguette diamond ring arrived today so I’m wearing it  very happy with it. Such a beautiful colour. It’s very hard to capture the true colour on camera
> 
> Please ignore my nails - I'm going for a nail appointment next week
> View attachment 5171423
> View attachment 5171424


Congrats on your new piece—it’s gorgeous!


----------



## jelliedfeels

SmokieDragon said:


> I didn’t know sleeping with contact lenses can result in this. I used to do that off and on. Get well soon!
> 
> Here’s my jewellery from a couple of days ago that i wanted to post earlier. On my left hand and wrist, Cartier Trinity Classic ring, Trinity Silk Cord bracelet, JLC Reverso, Les Georgettes bracelet, lavender jadeite bangle and 22k mixed gold bracelet. On my right hand and wrist, Qeelin Wulu Jadeite ring, Cartier Trinity Chain bracelet, 3.36 ctw tennis bracelet, FOPE Love Nest bracelet and celadon nephrite bangle.
> 
> View attachment 5171402
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171403


I hope this isn’t a weird complement but you have great wrist strength! All gorgeous stuff in the stacks!


----------



## jaskg144

norfolkpirate said:


> Congrats on your new piece—it’s gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

jasmynh1 said:


> Thank you! Yes I do sometimes   they're exactly the same width so they match well. I think I'm going to get a WG one to pair with my e-ring permanently.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm so happy with my choice. It's arriving today!



I love a halo ering with the micro pave shank with a matching micro pave band.


----------



## SmokieDragon

jasmynh1 said:


> The ring on your right hand is absolutely beautiful!



Thanks! Here are better pictures
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 of it once upon a time when I used to dine out before the current lockdown


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Oh no, dear friend...prayers for a speedy recovery!


Thank you, love! No more contact lenses for me!!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

White gold and deep blue tanzanites today


----------



## hers4eva

1. Canary Diamond
2. Diamond Tennis Bracelet
3. H Clic Bracelet 













Loving all the beautiful jewelry in the thread!


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you, love! No more contact lenses for me!!!


You are fabulous no matter how you cut the cake!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

So happy to have my Opal back from the jeweller  Wearing it with Roberto Coin diamond inside out hoops and my Tiffany ring stack.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> So happy to have my Opal back from the jeweller  Wearing it with Roberto Coin diamond inside out hoops and my Tiffany ring stack.
> 
> View attachment 5172530
> View attachment 5172531
> View attachment 5172532



Such a gorgeous Ethiopian opal! I really feel like I'm staring into a beautiful universe on your hand!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Such a gorgeous Ethiopian opal! I really feel like I'm staring into a beautiful universe on your hand!



Thank you! Lol, my 6 year old thinks it’s a magic ring - it does look almost ethereal with all the beautiful colours  Shame it’s a little loose on my finger but the jeweller didn’t want to touch it in the end, he was too scared that the resizing process would damage the stone


----------



## norfolkpirate

My brand new Brent Neale heart ring! It’s a milestone gift for finishing a new draft of my novel and submitting a play to the festival circuit. Paired with my teardrop emerald. As always, wearing my wedding band and my Cartier Legers necklace.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you! Lol, my 6 year old thinks it’s a magic ring - it does look almost ethereal with all the beautiful colours  Shame it’s a little loose on my finger but the jeweller didn’t want to touch it in the end, he was too scared that the resizing process would damage the stone



I can see where he's coming from. Have you tried these plastic ring resizers on Amazon? https://www.amazon.com/Anpro-Adjuster-Resizer-Please-Picture/dp/B073FDFLSF

I managed to buy something similar in my home country last year for some rings that I'd bought (but this year, I have grown into those rings, LOL!)


----------



## JenJBS

Onebagtoomany said:


> So happy to have my Opal back from the jeweller  Wearing it with Roberto Coin diamond inside out hoops and my Tiffany ring stack.
> 
> View attachment 5172530
> View attachment 5172531
> View attachment 5172532



That opal is stunning!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

JenJBS said:


> That opal is stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> I can see where he's coming from. Have you tried these plastic ring resizers on Amazon? https://www.amazon.com/Anpro-Adjuster-Resizer-Please-Picture/dp/B073FDFLSF
> 
> I managed to buy something similar in my home country last year for some rings that I'd bought (but this year, I have grown into those rings, LOL!)



Lol, haven’t we all! He he. Thanks for the suggestion, the jeweller also showed me something similar so I’ll have a look on Amazon. The ring is only one size too big but because of the weight of the Opal it spins very easily. I can wear it on the middle finger of my left hand too but if I do that I can’t wear any wedding bands/rings on my wedding finger.


----------



## mrs moulds

Still recouping from
My eye issue. Needed some air. 
Wearing SS earrings from Nordstrom’s and turquoise ring set in 14K.


----------



## hers4eva

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you! Lol, my 6 year old thinks it’s a magic ring - it does look almost ethereal with all the beautiful colours  Shame it’s a little loose on my finger but the jeweller didn’t want to touch it in the end, he was too scared that the resizing process would damage the stone



*So very sorry to hear this. Is it possible to return your colorful ring and get another one your exact size?*




mrs moulds said:


> Still recouping from
> My eye issue. Needed some air.
> Wearing SS earrings from Nordstrom’s and turquoise ring set in 14K.



 *Happy you are out and about getting some sunshine!*


----------



## hers4eva

Today  I was out wearing my two necklaces and there was a jewelry traffic jam 

*I layer these two necklaces.  
The diamonds are on a shorter chain, they go above my long chained pendant *


----------



## Purrsey

I always like how this VCA looks staying alone on my small wrist. I tried to pair with my Love Bracelet occasionally. End of day I still prefer it as a solitaire.


----------



## A bottle of Red

Purrsey said:


> I always like how this VCA looks staying alone on my small wrist. I tried to pair with my Love Bracelet occasionally. End of day I still prefer it as a solitaire.
> View attachment 5173070


So delicate & elegant


----------



## Onebagtoomany

hers4eva said:


> *So very sorry to hear this. Is it possible to return your colorful ring and get another one your exact size?*



I know it sounds silly but I’ve fallen in love with this Opal and don’t want to part with her! I’d be worried that a replacement ring wouldn’t be as beautiful. I think my best bet is to get something that fits inside the ring to make it smaller - either that or to wear it on the middle finger of my left hand where it fits comfortably.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Onebagtoomany said:


> I know it sounds silly but I’ve fallen in love with this Opal and don’t want to part with her! I’d be worried that a replacement ring wouldn’t be as beautiful. I think my best bet is to get something that fits inside the ring to make it smaller - either that or to wear it on the middle finger of my left hand where it fits comfortably.


Would sizing beads work?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AntiqueShopper said:


> Would sizing beads work?



I’ve never tried them but they sound as if they can work! I’m going to look at @SmokieDragon’s link on Amazon. I did wear the ring yesterday and it didn’t spin but it’s quite humid here at the moment and my fingers tend to swell.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Just bought this beauty on Ebay - have been looking for a blue sapphire ring in yellow gold for a long time and finally stumbled across this gorgeous cushion-cut Ceylon blue one. The sapphire itself is 2.68 carat and the two diamonds are 0.65 ttcw, set in 18k yellow gold. It needs resizing so I should get it next week, can’t wait


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Just bought this beauty on Ebay - have been looking for a blue sapphire ring in yellow gold for a long time and finally stumbled across this gorgeous cushion-cut Ceylon blue one. The sapphire itself is 2.68 carat and the two diamonds are 0.65 ttcw, set in 18k yellow gold. It needs resizing so I should get it next week, can’t wait
> 
> View attachment 5173557
> 
> Nor can I
> This is such a beautiful design
> Cushion cut is another one of my fav cuts.


----------



## jaskg144

Onebagtoomany said:


> Just bought this beauty on Ebay - have been looking for a blue sapphire ring in yellow gold for a long time and finally stumbled across this gorgeous cushion-cut Ceylon blue one. The sapphire itself is 2.68 carat and the two diamonds are 0.65 ttcw, set in 18k yellow gold. It needs resizing so I should get it next week, can’t wait
> 
> View attachment 5173557



Beautiful colour sapphire!! Super excited to see your pictures once it arrives!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Thanks JAN, it’s my dream ring!  i have two sapphire rings in white gold, my pear sapphire and another one in a double halo but I wear a lot of yellow gold so will probably get more use out of this new ring as it will match my everyday jewellery. I agree about cushion cuts, it is my favourite for gemstones  Will post photos when it arrives on Wednesday and then again when it’s resized!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

jasmynh1 said:


> Beautiful colour sapphire!! Super excited to see your pictures once it arrives!



Thanks, can hardly wait!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks JAN, it’s my dream ring!  i have two sapphire rings in white gold, my pear sapphire and another one in a double halo but I wear a lot of yellow gold so will probably get more use out of this new ring as it will match my everyday jewellery. I agree about cushion cuts, it is my favourite for gemstones  Will post photos when it arrives on Wednesday and then again when it’s resized!



Super dupa excited 2 see this


----------



## A bottle of Red

Onebagtoomany said:


> Just bought this beauty on Ebay - have been looking for a blue sapphire ring in yellow gold for a long time and finally stumbled across this gorgeous cushion-cut Ceylon blue one. The sapphire itself is 2.68 carat and the two diamonds are 0.65 ttcw, set in 18k yellow gold. It needs resizing so I should get it next week, can’t wait
> 
> View attachment 5173557


Stunning!


----------



## jaskg144

I bought these gorgeous Tanzanite earrings to wear with my new Tanzanite and diamond ring  can’t wait to wear them together.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

jasmynh1 said:


> I bought these gorgeous Tanzanite earrings to wear with my new Tanzanite and diamond ring  can’t wait to wear them together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174304
> View attachment 5174305
> View attachment 5174319



So pretty!


----------



## jaskg144

Sorry for the double post today  now wearing my beautiful South Sea Pearl and diamond ring that just arrived. Was not expecting it to be delivered today! In love with it  I did expect the Pearl to be more golden in colour, but extremely happy with it regardless.


----------



## hers4eva

*So Gorgeous *



jasmynh1 said:


> I bought these gorgeous Tanzanite earrings to wear with my new Tanzanite and diamond ring  can’t wait to wear them together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174304
> View attachment 5174305


----------



## J.A.N.

jasmynh1 said:


> Sorry for the double post today  now wearing my beautiful South Sea Pearl and diamond ring that just arrived. Was not expecting it to be delivered today! In love with it  I did expect the Pearl to be more golden in colour, but extremely happy with it regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174420
> View attachment 5174421


The more I look at this the more I love it


----------



## 880

jasmynh1 said:


> Now on the hunt for a new jewellery box! Does anyone have any recommendations for a nice jewellery box (preferably in leather) that can hold larger earrings, a watch, chain bracelets & rings?


@BigAkoya recommends Wolf jewelry boxes
https://www.wolf1834.com/jewelry-boxes/womens-jewelry-boxes

decided to wear something different, so baroque pearls; Bulgari serpenti viper rose gold ring with diamonds; Miguel Borrocal torso pendant; antique aquamarines hand set in yellow gold; diamond stud earrings
eileen fisher cap sleeve sweater skirt combo; Dior off shoulder sleeveless jacket; Hermes mini craie epsom Della cavalleria;H 30B etoupe Togo, phw; akris punto 2020 dress






@SmokieDragon, your stacks are amazing! Love JLC
@mrs moulds , I hope your eyes heal soon!

@hers4eva, thank you so much for your kind words below! Hugs


----------



## hers4eva

880 said:


> @BigAkoya recommends Wolf jewelry boxes
> https://www.wolf1834.com/jewelry-boxes/womens-jewelry-boxes
> 
> decided to wear something different, so baroque pearls on white gold chain; Bulgari serpenti viper rose gold ring with diamonds; antique aquamarines hand set in yellow gold; diamond stud earrings
> eileen fisher cap sleeve sweater skirt combo; Hermes mini craie epsom Della cavalleria;H 30B etoupe Togo, phw; akris punto dress, summer 2020
> View attachment 5174757
> 
> @SmokieDragon, your stacks are amazing! Love JLC
> @mrs moulds , I hope your eyes heal soon!



*This close up photo of you is stunning in every way*


----------



## essiedub

Onebagtoomany said:


> Here you go - 9.45 carat Opal in 19k yellow gold
> 
> I was going to post photos before but it is slightly too big for me so I need to take it to the jeweller tomorrow for resizing when I’m released from captivity!
> 
> View attachment 5161447
> View attachment 5161448
> View attachment 5161449


Wow that’s pretty!  Is it so much more fiery in person? Opals are so hard to photograph. There must be some spectacular story behind this?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

essiedub said:


> Wow that’s pretty!  Is it so much more fiery in person? Opals are so hard to photograph. There must be some spectacular story behind this?



It is very fiery in real life too, a beautiful explosion of colours! I think I’ve just been very lucky to find it, it is a new ring so there are others made to the same design. It’s an Ethiopian Welo Opal and graded AAAA which I think is the best grading for an Opal.


----------



## gwendo25

Clustering it up today. Used my iPhone case as the background.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Thrilled with my new sapphire!  Quick photo attached but will post more next week after it has been resized.


----------



## oreo713

I love reading this thread every morning!  I have a question though...how can I post pictures without having to load them into my laptop?  There used to be a TPF app to put on my iphone, but I don't see it anymore.  I have an ipad, but I am completely computer illiterate so I wouldn't know how to post on my ipad either.  HELP!!!  Thank you!


----------



## skyqueen

Don't wear this that much but going to a fancy cocktail party tonight and needed some bling!


----------



## SmokieDragon

skyqueen said:


> Don't wear this that much but going to a fancy cocktail party tonight and needed some bling!
> 
> View attachment 5175101



Stunning!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Semi-infinity diamond ring, Qeelin Wulu Jadeite earrings, FOPE Prima bracelet, Cartier Trinity Silk Cord bracelet, lavender jadeite bangle, 22k mixed gold bracelet, FOPE Eka Tiny necklace and my unpictured right hand stack


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thrilled with my new sapphire!  Quick photo attached but will post more next week after it has been resized.
> 
> View attachment 5175062


Love it!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thrilled with my new sapphire!  Quick photo attached but will post more next week after it has been resized.
> 
> View attachment 5175062


That is absolutely beautiful  
Congratulations 
Bet your thrilled with the colour?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> That is absolutely beautiful
> Congratulations
> Bet your thrilled with the colour?



I am, it’s the perfect blue and so happy that I found it in yellow gold! I took it for resizing this afternoon so should get it back at the end of next week, can’t wait!


----------



## Aquawellendowed

Awesome collections.


----------



## hers4eva

*A stunning piece   
You will be so glamorous at your fancy cocktail party tonight *
*have fun*




skyqueen said:


> Don't wear this that much but going to a fancy cocktail party tonight and needed some bling!
> 
> View attachment 5175101


----------



## jaskg144

Added my 18ct gold diamond station bracelet (0.25 ttcw) to my stack (Cartier Regular Love bracelet and Cartier JUC sm)  . I love this bracelet, I always forget I have it and then I put it back on and fall in love with it again.


----------



## Canturi lover

oreo713 said:


> I love reading this thread every morning!  I have a question though...how can I post pictures without having to load them into my laptop?  There used to be a TPF app to put on my iphone, but I don't see it anymore.  I have an ipad, but I am completely computer illiterate so I wouldn't know how to post on my ipad either.  HELP!!!  Thank you!


Hi @oreo713, I'm not great on the computer either lol  If you click on the little photo icon a drop down menu appears that will link to your photos and camera on your iPhone. Hope this helps. Look forward to seeing your bling of the day


----------



## jaskg144

oreo713 said:


> I love reading this thread every morning!  I have a question though...how can I post pictures without having to load them into my laptop?  There used to be a TPF app to put on my iphone, but I don't see it anymore.  I have an ipad, but I am completely computer illiterate so I wouldn't know how to post on my ipad either.  HELP!!!  Thank you!



you can just visit the mobile website on your phone or iPad and upload them directly from there! If you click the ‘attach files’ button this little menu appears. You can then choose which photos you’d like to upload by clicking ‘photo library’. You can do this from your phone or iPad x


----------



## oreo713

SmokieDragon said:


> Semi-infinity diamond ring, Qeelin Wulu Jadeite earrings, FOPE Prima bracelet, Cartier Trinity Silk Cord bracelet, lavender jadeite bangle, 22k mixed gold bracelet, FOPE Eka Tiny necklace and my unpictured right hand stack


I just LOVE your infinity ring!   Was it custom made?


Canturi lover said:


> Hi @oreo713, I'm not great on the computer either lol  If you click on the little photo icon a drop down menu appears that will link to your photos and camera on your iPhone. Hope this helps. Look forward to seeing your bling of the day


That's the problem.  I don't have TPF on my Iphone!


----------



## oreo713

jasmynh1 said:


> you can just visit the mobile website on your phone or iPad and upload them directly from there! If you click the ‘attach files’ button this little menu appears. You can then choose which photos you’d like to upload by clicking ‘photo library’. You can do this from your phone or iPad x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5175861


I appreciate the help.  ok now...how do I get the mobile website on my phone?   I am too embarrassed to ask my grandson,..lol


----------



## oreo713

SmokieDragon said:


> Semi-infinity diamond ring, Qeelin Wulu Jadeite earrings, FOPE Prima bracelet, Cartier Trinity Silk Cord bracelet, lavender jadeite bangle, 22k mixed gold bracelet, FOPE Eka Tiny necklace and my unpictured right hand stack


I just LOVE your infinity ring!   Was it custom made?


skyqueen said:


> Don't wear this that much but going to a fancy cocktail party tonight and needed some bling!
> 
> View attachment 5175101


You would look stunning with or without the bling my dear Sky!!!


----------



## oreo713

Hooray!!!  I did it!!!   I don’t how, but it works!!!*  Yay me!!! Lol*​


----------



## A1aGypsy

oreo713 said:


> I appreciate the help.  ok now...how do I get the mobile website on my phone?   I am too embarrassed to ask my grandson,..lol



just go into your internet browser (safari or chrome likely) and go to forum.purseblog.com or Google the purse forum and it will come up. Log in and voila! It will be just like your computer.


----------



## Robertallen

from jewelry I wear only a white gold wedding ring


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I just LOVE your infinity ring!   Was it custom made?
> 
> You would look stunning with or without the bling my dear Sky!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

oreo713 said:


> I just LOVE your infinity ring!   Was it custom made?



Thanks so much! It was bought from my favourite jeweller here in Malaysia. I asked them about semi-infinity rings and they had this ring in my size at the store! Once I saw it, I just knew I had to get it


----------



## jaskg144

Off to a wedding party  so a great time to wear lots of jewellery. Wearing my diamond and South Sea golden Pearl ring, 18ct gold diamond station bracelet, Cartier bangles and my wedding set also these very OTT and fun Badgley Mischka earrings

There’s also some major bling on my clutch bag


----------



## 880

oreo713 said:


> Hooray!!!  I did it!!!   I don’t how, but it works!!!*  Yay me!!! Lol*​


So glad! I’m not great with these types of issues either (scroll8ng back to see if you posted a photo that I missed)


----------



## gwendo25

Sapphires for this Friday, with Princess right hand diamond ring containing beautiful Canadian diamonds.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

David Yurman chain link mobile drop earrings and diamond chain link ring, both in 18k yellow gold, Cartier Love ring in yellow gold and Tag Aquaracer in white ceramic.


----------



## jaskg144

Onebagtoomany said:


> David Yurman chain link mobile drop earrings and diamond chain link ring, both in 18k yellow gold, Cartier Love ring in yellow gold and Tag Aquaracer in white ceramic.
> 
> View attachment 5176808
> View attachment 5176809
> View attachment 5176810



those earrings are absolutely amazing


----------



## Onebagtoomany

jasmynh1 said:


> those earrings are absolutely amazing



Thanks, glad someone appreciates them! - my hubby hates them!


----------



## oreo713

Ok.  First time doing this.  Please excuse the wrinkly, dry, veiny, old lady hands.  Wearing LES evil eye and Leslie Greene diamond bracelets with Hidalgo moon and stars enamel and diamond guard rings on right hand.  Philip Stein ceramic signature watch, Paul Morelli unity bracelet, and my wedding set on my left hand.


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> @BigAkoya recommends Wolf jewelry boxes
> https://www.wolf1834.com/jewelry-boxes/womens-jewelry-boxes
> 
> decided to wear something different, so baroque pearls; Bulgari serpenti viper rose gold ring with diamonds; Miguel Borrocal torso pendant; antique aquamarines hand set in yellow gold; diamond stud earrings
> eileen fisher cap sleeve sweater skirt combo; Dior off shoulder sleeveless jacket; Hermes mini craie epsom Della cavalleria;H 30B etoupe Togo, phw; akris punto 2020 dress
> View attachment 5174754
> View attachment 5174755
> View attachment 5174772
> View attachment 5174777
> View attachment 5174757
> 
> @SmokieDragon, your stacks are amazing! Love JLC
> @mrs moulds , I hope your eyes heal soon!
> 
> @hers4eva, thank you so much for your kind words below! Hugs


I love your style, easy chic!


----------



## jaskg144

oreo713 said:


> Ok.  First time doing this.  Please excuse the wrinkly, dry, veiny, old lady hands.  Wearing LES evil eye and Leslie Greene diamond bracelets with Hidalgo moon and stars enamel and diamond guard rings on right hand.  Philip Stein ceramic signature watch, Paul Morelli unity bracelet, and my wedding set on my left hand.



Your picture missing  excited to see when you add it!


----------



## 880

Cool Breeze said:


> I love your style, easy chic!


Thank you @Cool Breeze ! The feeling is mutual! Hugs


----------



## hers4eva

A different capture of 
*My LVES*






*She radiates utter bright glorious sunshine** Oh how I her!*





This thread is sharing such wonderful beauty and I surely am absorbing all this wonderfulness! Thank you

My shih tzu boy and I are wishing you all a great day too!


----------



## oreo713

jasmynh1 said:


> Your picture missing  excited to see when you add it!


I don’t know what happened!!!


----------



## jaskg144

oreo713 said:


> I don’t know what happened!!!



Stunning!!! I absolutely love your evil eye  bracelet.


----------



## oreo713

jasmynh1 said:


> Stunning!!! I absolutely love your evil eye  bracelet.


Thank you.  I love it also!!!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks, glad someone appreciates them! - my hubby hates them!



Aww, don’t worry, those DY earrings look great. Your DH is probably just accustomed to you wearing smaller more conservative earrings but he’ll get used to them. They work well with your long hair and we all need variety in our collections.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks, glad someone appreciates them! - my hubby hates them!


I don’t buy or wear my jewelry to please my hubby and he doesn’t ask me which golf clubs to buy.  Suits me fine.


----------



## gwendo25

Sunny day, sunny Birks/Damas Solana diamonds!


----------



## purselovah91

oreo713 said:


> I don’t know what happened!!!



Where's the evil eye bracelet from??? I want one so badly!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> I don’t buy or wear my jewelry to please my hubby and he doesn’t ask me which golf clubs to buy.  Suits me fine.



Exactly! In our case it’s games consoles and comics for him


----------



## jelliedfeels

oreo713 said:


> I don’t know what happened!!!


Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!
Your wedding set is spectacular and I love the thumb ring & unity bracelet. 
very pretty


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> I don’t know what happened!!!


Gorgeous, oreo  Also love your nail polish color!


----------



## SmokieDragon

oreo713 said:


> I don’t know what happened!!!



That's a very unique evil eye bracelet! I love it as it's less obvious as an evil eye bracelet due to the round shape of the motif


----------



## oreo713

purselovah91 said:


> Where's the evil eye bracelet from??? I want one so badly!!


This one is from Lorraine Schwartz


purselovah91 said:


> Where's the evil eye bracelet from??? I want one so badly!!


Lorraine Schwartz.  You can order it at Bergdorf Goodman.  (sorry about the reflection)


----------



## oreo713

jelliedfeels said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!
> Your wedding set is spectacular and I love the thumb ring & unity bracelet.
> very pretty


Thank you so much.  I am considering turning the ring set into a pendant or an everyday ring


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Don't wear this that much but going to a fancy cocktail party tonight and needed some bling!
> 
> View attachment 5175101


Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

I’ve just ordered these earrings. I need a everyday pair of earrings that’s not too big, yet, large enough to make a statement. Should receive them sometime next week.


----------



## missie1

My staple diamond studs and new Maria Tash piercing that I cant change for 9 months


----------



## jelliedfeels

missie1 said:


> My staple diamond studs and new Maria Tash piercing that I cant change for 9 months
> 
> View attachment 5178181


They look cool together - is the new one a daith piercing? I can never remember.


----------



## oreo713

mrs moulds said:


> I’ve just ordered these earrings. I need a everyday pair of earrings that’s not too big, yet, large enough to make a statement. Should receive them sometime next week.


Very pretty.  I'm assuming that you can change the charms or wear them plain if you wanted, yes?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I’m wearing:

- 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
- Fope Eka Tiny necklace in yellow gold with diamonds 
- Tag Heuer Aquaracer in white ceramic
- Cartier Love ring in yellow gold
- Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold
- Fope Flex’it Solo and Eka Tiny bracelets in yellow gold with diamonds


----------



## missie1

jelliedfeels said:


> They look cool together - is the new one a daith piercing? I can never remember.



Thanks so much.  It’s a Rook piercing.  Hurts like you wouldn’t imagine lol


----------



## mrs moulds

missie1 said:


> My staple diamond studs and new Maria Tash piercing that I cant change for 9 months
> 
> View attachment 5178181


Can you provide specs on your earrings? They’re beautiful


----------



## missie1

mrs moulds said:


> Can you provide specs on your earrings? They’re beautiful


Thanks so much.  The larger pair are 1.7 each ear -3.4 tcw J VVS1 and smaller pair are .55 each ear- 1.10 tcw J VVS1.  I want to upgrade my larger studs again to 4 carats but the price jump is so significant and I have VCA orders in the hopper.  First world problems


----------



## mrs moulds

Today: 
Pearl earrings, multi stone ‘ M’ pendant and e-ring with a tiny gold band.


----------



## purselovah91

oreo713 said:


> This one is from Lorraine Schwartz
> 
> Lorraine Schwartz.  You can order it at Bergdorf Goodman.  (sorry about the reflection)


thank you!!!!! xoxo


----------



## 880

oreo713 said:


> I don’t know what happened!!!


Love everything @oreo713 ! The evil eye, the diamonds, the watch, and the nail color! Good to know about Lorraine Schwartz at Bergdorfs


----------



## oreo713

880 said:


> Love everything @oreo713 ! The evil eye, the diamonds, the watch, and the nail color! Good to know about Lorraine Schwartz at Bergdorfs


Thank you so much!   The nail color has been my "signature" color for the past 20 years.  If they ever discontinue it....oh no!!!


----------



## jaskg144

Wearing this lovely blue glass ring and my 18ct gold diamond station bracelet   For a wedding yesterday. Also wore this gorgeous statement necklace and my Love/JUC combo. My shoes were also very blingy


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Hi all,

Got these David Yurman Petite Chatelaine studs in RG, enjoying them while WFH already.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

- Diamond huggies in white gold
- Roberto Coin diamond circle necklace in white gold 
- Cartier Panthere watch in two tone steel and yellow gold
- Tiffany Metro diamond bangle in white gold
- Blue sapphire and double diamond halo ring in platinum


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> I’ve just ordered these earrings. I need a everyday pair of earrings that’s not too big, yet, large enough to make a statement. Should receive them sometime next week.


When you get the earrings, post a pic! If you like them invest in tiny diamond huggies/hoops to change out and dress up. I did this and was very happy.
I don't want you looking at any diamond studs...you already have a gorgeous pair of unique oval studs! Post a pic


----------



## mrs moulds

oreo713 said:


> Very pretty.  I'm assuming that you can change the charms or wear them plain if you wanted, yes?


Thank you and yes, you can switch up
The charms, or, wear without. 
I just received them today.


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> When you get the earrings, post a pic! If you like them invest in tiny diamond huggies/hoops to change out and dress up. I did this and was very happy.
> I don't want you looking at any diamond studs...you already have a gorgeous pair of unique oval studs! Post a pic


Hey there, Queen! 
I just received the earrings today. 
Tell me what you think:


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Hey there, Queen!
> I just received the earrings today.
> Tell me what you think:


Perfect, but everything looks smashing on you!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Perfect, but everything looks smashing on you!


Yes, I like them too. These will be in heavy rotation!  Today is my wedding anniversary! Don’t know what the hubby is doing today. 
 I told him that I really didn’t need anything, but, this man, you never know LOL!


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Yes, I like them too. These will be in heavy rotation!  Today is my wedding anniversary! Don’t know what the hubby is doing today.
> I told him that I really didn’t need anything, but, this man, you never know LOL!


Happy Anniversary, dear friend!


----------



## gwendo25

Feeling a little Gucci today! I love this ring but am very disappointed. I had it sized and immediately lost a diamond on top when I got it back.  Had it repaired and lost another diamond (both on top of the ring)! Strange because the stress on the diamonds should have been on the band when sizing, not the top of the ring. Had the sizing done by my jeweler who is so good, so cannot go back to Gucci.  My Jeweler has had the ring longer than me. 

The Gucci pendant is 16 grams of solid 18k yellow gold with enamel.  It is quite a chunky piece.  I wore the Gucci chain that it comes with, separately, as it is very fine and fear it will break with the weight of the pendant.


----------



## mrs moulds

gwendo25 said:


> Feeling a little Gucci today! I love this ring but am very disappointed. I had it sized and immediately lost a diamond on top when I got it back.  Had it repaired and lost another diamond (both on top of the ring)! Strange because the stress on the diamonds should have been on the band when sizing, not the top of the ring. Had the sizing done by my jeweler who is so good, so cannot go back to Gucci.  My Jeweler has had the ring longer than me.
> 
> The Gucci pendant is 16 grams of solid 18k yellow gold with enamel.  It is quite a chunky piece.  I wore the Gucci chain that it comes with, separately, as it is very fine and fear it will break with the weight of the pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5181797
> View attachment 5181800


Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## jaskg144

gwendo25 said:


> Feeling a little Gucci today! I love this ring but am very disappointed. I had it sized and immediately lost a diamond on top when I got it back.  Had it repaired and lost another diamond (both on top of the ring)! Strange because the stress on the diamonds should have been on the band when sizing, not the top of the ring. Had the sizing done by my jeweler who is so good, so cannot go back to Gucci.  My Jeweler has had the ring longer than me.
> 
> The Gucci pendant is 16 grams of solid 18k yellow gold with enamel.  It is quite a chunky piece.  I wore the Gucci chain that it comes with, separately, as it is very fine and fear it will break with the weight of the pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5181797
> View attachment 5181800



I LOVE that chain!!! So elegant and pretty.


----------



## Cool Breeze

mrs moulds said:


> Yes, I like them too. These will be in heavy rotation!  Today is my wedding anniversary! Don’t know what the hubby is doing today.
> I told him that I really didn’t need anything, but, this man, you never know LOL!


Wishing you a wonderful celebration!


----------



## mrs moulds

Cool Breeze said:


> Wishing you a wonderful celebration!


Thank you so much! It was nice, the hubby, being a personal chief, preparing my favorite meal, flowers and watching our favorite show ‘Master Chief!’


----------



## mrs moulds

Onebagtoomany said:


> Today I’m wearing:
> 
> - 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
> - Fope Eka Tiny necklace in yellow gold with diamonds
> - Tag Heuer Aquaracer in white ceramic
> - Cartier Love ring in yellow gold
> - Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold
> - Fope Flex’it Solo and Eka Tiny bracelets in yellow gold with diamonds
> Always so elegant!
> 
> View attachment 5178434
> View attachment 5178435
> View attachment 5178436
> View attachment 5178437


Had an optometrist appointment for my right eye, decided wear my 14k diamond bangle along with my 14k diamond e-ring and a thin 14k band.


----------



## JenJBS

My Giles and Brother bracelet.


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you so much! It was nice, the hubby, being a personal chief, preparing my favorite meal, flowers and watching our favorite show ‘Master Chief!’


Oh la la! When you and C visit me bring DH along...I can't cook


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Oh la la! When you and C visit me bring DH along...I can't cook


LOL!!!! Sounds like a plan !


----------



## mrs moulds

jelliedfeels said:


> View attachment 5139342
> 
> Yesterday, I wore my ruby heart, seed Pearl and hematite and seed Pearl and garnet bracelet and my vintage watch in the morning.
> 
> Then switched to my white Jade bangle to cool down!
> View attachment 5139343
> 
> making up for lost time!


Loving the jade bracelet! It screams ‘ I’m cool, yet HOT!’


----------



## jaskg144

I'm looking to buy a new necklace in the next week or so (I'm going to take a day trip to London to try them on ) - but just wondering what you all prefer out of these two? I'm looking for a necklace I can wear for dinner and also casually in the day if I feel like it. 

1) Tiffany Paper Flowers necklace in platinum with diamonds
2) Van Cleef Vintage Alhambra Pendant

I'm torn between the two because I love them both. I wear equal amounts of yellow and white metals so either colour would for for me for a necklace. I think the Tiffany seems like a 'better deal' because its in platinum and has diamonds for the same price of the VCA - but I wonder if the VCA is more classic. My husband has pointed out that the VCA will have better resale value if I ever decide to part with it (he's very money-minded  so his opinion was to buy the VCA for that reason alone)

Would love to hear everyone's thoughts


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My new sapphire ring is back from being resized


----------



## mrs moulds

jasmynh1 said:


> I'm looking to buy a new necklace in the next week or so (I'm going to take a day trip to London to try them on ) - but just wondering what you all prefer out of these two? I'm looking for a necklace I can wear for dinner and also casually in the day if I feel like it.
> 
> 1) Tiffany Paper Flowers necklace in platinum with diamonds
> 2) Van Cleef Vintage Alhambra Pendant
> 
> I'm torn between the two because I love them both. I wear equal amounts of yellow and white metals so either colour would for for me for a necklace. I think the Tiffany seems like a 'better deal' because its in platinum and has diamonds for the same price of the VCA - but I wonder if the VCA is more classic. My husband has pointed out that the VCA will have better resale value if I ever decide to part with it (he's very money-minded  so his opinion was to buy the VCA for that reason alone)
> 
> Would love to hear everyone's thoughts
> View attachment 5183518
> View attachment 5183519


Both are exquisite, but, I’m leaning towards the 2nd one. Not due to the resale value, it’s so classic, and can be worm day or night.


----------



## JenJBS

jasmynh1 said:


> I'm looking to buy a new necklace in the next week or so (I'm going to take a day trip to London to try them on ) - but just wondering what you all prefer out of these two? I'm looking for a necklace I can wear for dinner and also casually in the day if I feel like it.
> 
> 1) Tiffany Paper Flowers necklace in platinum with diamonds
> 2) Van Cleef Vintage Alhambra Pendant
> 
> I'm torn between the two because I love them both. I wear equal amounts of yellow and white metals so either colour would for for me for a necklace. I think the Tiffany seems like a 'better deal' because its in platinum and has diamonds for the same price of the VCA - but I wonder if the VCA is more classic. My husband has pointed out that the VCA will have better resale value if I ever decide to part with it (he's very money-minded  so his opinion was to buy the VCA for that reason alone)
> 
> Would love to hear everyone's thoughts
> View attachment 5183518
> View attachment 5183519



I vote for the Tiffany.


----------



## J.A.N.

mrs moulds said:


> Both are exquisite, but, I’m leaning towards the 2nd one. Not due to the resale value, it’s so classic, and can be worm day or night.





jasmynh1 said:


> I'm looking to buy a new necklace in the next week or so (I'm going to take a day trip to London to try them on ) - but just wondering what you all prefer out of these two? I'm looking for a necklace I can wear for dinner and also casually in the day if I feel like it.
> 
> 1) Tiffany Paper Flowers necklace in platinum with diamonds
> 2) Van Cleef Vintage Alhambra Pendant
> 
> I'm torn between the two because I love them both. I wear equal amounts of yellow and white metals so either colour would for for me for a necklace. I think the Tiffany seems like a 'better deal' because its in platinum and has diamonds for the same price of the VCA - but I wonder if the VCA is more classic. My husband has pointed out that the VCA will have better resale value if I ever decide to part with it (he's very money-minded  so his opinion was to buy the VCA for that reason alone)
> 
> Would love to hear everyone's thoughts
> View attachment 5183518
> View attachment 5183519


I would go for the VCA as I love the look and design better than the 1st.


----------



## mrs moulds

It’s just a nice day; not too hot YAY! 
I’ve been laying low not going out much ( Didn’t want anyone to see me looking like a pirate! LOL!) 
Since my eye is much better, I decided to get out of the house! 
I am hanging out with some of my favorite jewelry girlfriends today:


----------



## mrs moulds

Happy Labor Day❤️
Where I live, you don’t see many people wearing jade; so I decided to wear some today:


----------



## missie1

jasmynh1 said:


> I'm looking to buy a new necklace in the next week or so (I'm going to take a day trip to London to try them on ) - but just wondering what you all prefer out of these two? I'm looking for a necklace I can wear for dinner and also casually in the day if I feel like it.
> 
> 1) Tiffany Paper Flowers necklace in platinum with diamonds
> 2) Van Cleef Vintage Alhambra Pendant
> 
> I'm torn between the two because I love them both. I wear equal amounts of yellow and white metals so either colour would for for me for a necklace. I think the Tiffany seems like a 'better deal' because its in platinum and has diamonds for the same price of the VCA - but I wonder if the VCA is more classic. My husband has pointed out that the VCA will have better resale value if I ever decide to part with it (he's very money-minded  so his opinion was to buy the VCA for that reason alone)
> 
> Would love to hear everyone's thoughts
> View attachment 5183518
> View attachment 5183519


Definitely the Alhambra vintage.   It’s a classic that can go from day to night.  The perfect piece


----------



## missie1

My standard stack of two Cartier yg loves. Added one of my diamond bangles to the mix.  Five stone anniversary band with rg diamond stacking band.


----------



## cvalier26

My very modest new little sapphire babies


----------



## gwendo25

Wednesday’s wonders!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Layering it up today with my new Sydney Evan evil eye necklace 

Also wearing:

- Roberto Coin diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold
- David Yurman Madison chain in yellow gold
- Annoushka Saint Christopher brown diamond pendant on a Tiffany 20 inch chain, both in yellow gold


----------



## mrs moulds

Onebagtoomany said:


> Layering it up today with my new Sydney Evan evil eye necklace
> 
> Also wearing:
> 
> - Roberto Coin diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold
> - David Yurman Madison chain in yellow gold
> - Annoushka Saint Christopher brown diamond pendant on a Tiffany 20 inch chain, both in yellow gold
> Always, the epitome of beautiful❤️
> View attachment 5187677
> View attachment 5187678


----------



## Onebagtoomany

@mrs moulds Thank you so much!


----------



## Purrsey

Latest addition to my rings.


----------



## mrs moulds

Purrsey said:


> Latest addition to my rings.
> View attachment 5187794


Love the ring, yet, let’s talk about your beautiful hands ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Purrsey

mrs moulds said:


> Love the ring, yet, let’s talk about your beautiful hands ❤❤❤


Oooh thank you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Layering my necklaces again - Sydney Evan evil eye pendant with Foundrae Protection/Dream necklace, both in yellow gold. I’m also wearing 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold and Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds in yellow gold.


----------



## hers4eva

Recently it was our wedding anniversary.  We made a scheduled appointment to see Cartier.
We drove a long distance to the Cartier Boutique. It was such a nice experience.  We sat at our SA's desk.  She bought out three pieces of jewelry at a time to try on.  We were with her for over an hour.

Since I have a thin wrist/fingers Hub thought the yellow gold regular love bracelet I was wearing a watch strap, so that was out. 

So in this case, I would go with the thin love.  But both love bracelets didn't sing a song for us.

But then when she brought out the wedding and love rings both our eyes lit up  and we both wanted one. They were so shiny.

Our decision was a perfect one.  Now I can in the near future buy a jewelry item from Van Cleef & Arpels, I love their dainty jewelry so much .







*Our anniversary dinner cooked by us at home *




A happy Lady


----------



## cvalier26

Baby sort of tiny flecks of diamond in a bezel . I like them, they really shine in their own way


----------



## Cool Breeze

hers4eva said:


> Recently it was our wedding anniversary.  We made a scheduled appointment to see Cartier.
> We drove a long distance to the Cartier Boutique. It was such a nice experience.  We sat at our SA's desk.  She bought out three pieces of jewelry at a time to try on.  We were with her for over an hour.
> 
> Since I have a thin wrist/fingers Hub thought the yellow gold regular love bracelet I was wearing a watch strap, so that was out.
> 
> So in this case, I would go with the thin love.  But both love bracelets didn't sing a song for us.
> 
> But then when she brought out the wedding and love rings both our eyes lit up  and we both wanted one. They were so shiny.
> 
> Our decision was a perfect one.  Now I can in the near future buy a jewelry item from Van Cleef & Arpels, I love their dainty jewelry so much .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Our anniversary dinner cooked by us at home*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A happy Lady


Congratulations on your anniversary!  I love the fact you both purchased similar rings.  shows how compatible you both are.  Wear them in good health.


----------



## cvalier26

And baby bean and rose gold dbty


----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> Recently it was our wedding anniversary.  We made a scheduled appointment to see Cartier.
> We drove a long distance to the Cartier Boutique. It was such a nice experience.  We sat at our SA's desk.  She bought out three pieces of jewelry at a time to try on.  We were with her for over an hour.
> 
> Since I have a thin wrist/fingers Hub thought the yellow gold regular love bracelet I was wearing a watch strap, so that was out.
> 
> So in this case, I would go with the thin love.  But both love bracelets didn't sing a song for us.
> 
> But then when she brought out the wedding and love rings both our eyes lit up  and we both wanted one. They were so shiny.
> 
> Our decision was a perfect one.  Now I can in the near future buy a jewelry item from Van Cleef & Arpels, I love their dainty jewelry so much .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Our anniversary dinner cooked by us at home *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A happy Lady


How awesome is that! Thank you for sharing your special day. And, the rings look fabulous on both if you ❤️


----------



## hers4eva

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations on your anniversary!  I love the fact you both purchased similar rings.  shows how compatible you both are.  Wear them in good health.



*
Awww  thanks so very much @Cool Breeze  for such sweet words!
I didn’t think of it that way, but you are so right 
Besides husband and wife, we have always been from day one each others best friend *


----------



## hers4eva

mrs moulds said:


> How awesome is that! Thank you for sharing your special day. And, the rings look fabulous on both if you ❤




*Hi sweet @mrs moulds 

Your special words made me smile 

Thank you with ….*


----------



## anatomyofafad

Purrsey said:


> Latest addition to my rings.
> View attachment 5187794



Oh wow this is so beautiful!!  What ring is this?


----------



## Purrsey

anatomyofafad said:


> Oh wow this is so beautiful!!  What ring is this?



hi thank you.
This is from Bee My Love collection from Chaumet.


----------



## SmokieDragon

hers4eva said:


> Recently it was our wedding anniversary.  We made a scheduled appointment to see Cartier.
> We drove a long distance to the Cartier Boutique. It was such a nice experience.  We sat at our SA's desk.  She bought out three pieces of jewelry at a time to try on.  We were with her for over an hour.
> 
> Since I have a thin wrist/fingers Hub thought the yellow gold regular love bracelet I was wearing a watch strap, so that was out.
> 
> So in this case, I would go with the thin love.  But both love bracelets didn't sing a song for us.
> 
> But then when she brought out the wedding and love rings both our eyes lit up  and we both wanted one. They were so shiny.
> 
> Our decision was a perfect one.  Now I can in the near future buy a jewelry item from Van Cleef & Arpels, I love their dainty jewelry so much .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Our anniversary dinner cooked by us at home*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A happy Lady



Beautiful Love Wedding Band and Love Ring! Those lobsters look so delicious!  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## hers4eva

SmokieDragon said:


> Beautiful Love Wedding Band and Love Ring! Those lobsters look so delicious!  Happy Anniversary!



*Thank you so very much @SmokieDragon and sweet Shih Tzu Benji

I love how it sparkles like a mirror.  That's the third time we made this recipe and each time it was exquisite.  Our favorite dish.

Give a kiss to your Benji above his nose - my favorite spot to kiss my little furry Gem *


----------



## Stav

LABASS Jewelry


----------



## hers4eva

I just took another photo for the Purse Forum - my Hermes thread and noticed how off the color of my Cartier wedding band was.






						YIPPEE! My First Hermes, My Journey
					

They are all so beautiful,:heart::heart::heart:  but my fave is the #4  pink Astilbe! The flowers look like lace!!! I've never heard of/seen these before! Are these fragrant?   They are a :heart: GEM :hbeat: in the garden, so YOU definitely need to plant some:hugs...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




So I wanted to show you how I really see it in real life  

First picture I already posted and the color has a tinge of gold even on all my rings.
Second picture shows how I see it in real life.


----------



## jaskg144

Keeping it simple today with my e-ring and wedding ring, Love bracelet and my Tag Heuer Aquaracer. I loooove the MOP face so much I hope everyone has a lovely Sunday. Hoping that my new VCA necklace arrives in the next couple of days! My original one arrived broken, so I had to send it back for an exchange.


----------



## mrs moulds

Attends a concert line up was: Kool
And the gang, Frankie Beverly and Maze, Surface, The Commodores, and Johnny Gill. The is . This was I wore.


----------



## JenJBS

Ferragamo bracelet today.


----------



## WineLover

mrs moulds said:


> Attends a concert line up was: Kool
> And the gang, Frankie Beverly and Maze, Surface, The Commodores, and Johnny Gill. The is . This was I wore.


You look fabulous! 
Is that a Tiffany heart link bracelet?


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Wearing this everyday including bathing & sleeping with it. It’s fine so far.


----------



## Volvomom

Wore my new watch this weekend!!!!


----------



## hers4eva

mrs moulds said:


> Attends a concert line up was: Kool
> And the gang, Frankie Beverly and Maze, Surface, The Commodores, and Johnny Gill. The is . This was I wore.




*Mrs. Moulds you look so stylish in this beautifully posed picture  
Those earrings look perfect on you*


----------



## hers4eva

*My lovely Canary diamond was very upset  with me going to the Cartier store wondering if I would bring home something prettier than her 
She started to  when she saw her Daddy and me come through the door with a glorious red bag 

So I am trying to make it up to her  and show how much she is loved  by me

She feels she should ALWAYS be number one  and in the spotlight all the time 

I kind of agree  so I am wearing her today to make her happy 

My canary needs some cheering up *


----------



## Volvomom

missie1 said:


> My standard stack of two Cartier yg loves. Added one of my diamond bangles to the mix.  Five stone anniversary band with rg diamond stacking band.


Gorgeous!!!!!!!!     I love it all.    Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Purrsey

Today I pair Bee with VCA and they look nice together in a feminine way.


----------



## gwendo25

Today’s lineup,Tag Aquaracer and friends!


----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> *Mrs. Moulds you look so stylish in this beautifully posed picture
> Those earrings look perfect on you*


Ahhhhh Thank you soooo much! I appreciate your compliment ❤️


----------



## Purrsey

Pairing chain brackets.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My search for my perfect Tanzanite blue ring has ended - just bought this little beauty preowned for an amazing price. AAAA grade cushion-cut tanzanite, VS/E trillion cut diamonds and a total of approx 2 carats set in platinum  I did have another tanzanite and diamond halo ring but was never 100% happy with the colour so sold it to my jeweller.


----------



## xblackxstarx

jasmynh1 said:


> Keeping it simple today with my e-ring and wedding ring, Love bracelet and my Tag Heuer Aquaracer. I loooove the MOP face so much I hope everyone has a lovely Sunday. Hoping that my new VCA necklace arrives in the next couple of days! My original one arrived broken, so I had to send it back for an exchange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191764
> View attachment 5191765
> View attachment 5191766




Omg can i ask what the specs are of your stunning engagement ring ? I love it so much ! Its perfect 
Thank you so much for sharing !


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> My search for my perfect Tanzanite blue ring has ended - just bought this little beauty preowned for an amazing price. AAAA grade cushion-cut tanzanite, VS/E trillion cut diamonds and a total of approx 2 carats set in platinum  I did have another tanzanite and diamond halo ring but was never 100% happy with the colour so sold it to my jeweller.
> 
> View attachment 5194524
> View attachment 5194525


Outstanding colour!


----------



## jaskg144

xblackxstarx said:


> Omg can i ask what the specs are of your stunning engagement ring ? I love it so much ! Its perfect
> Thank you so much for sharing !



Of course!! 1.71 Carat Pear shape centre stone, Very Good Cut, G Color, VS1 Clarity - set in 18k white gold pave setting (0.5TCW). Thanks so much  - my husband designed it on Brilliant Earth!


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Attends a concert line up was: Kool
> And the gang, Frankie Beverly and Maze, Surface, The Commodores, and Johnny Gill. The is . This was I wore.


Now you know why I love this lady...you look FABULOUS


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Outstanding colour!



Thank you! I had one just like this but with different side stones years ago and stupidly sold it - this one has a very similar saturated blue with flashes of pink


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Now you know why I love this lady...you look FABULOUS


Thank you so much, Queen ! Trying to
Keep
It together ❤️


----------



## xblackxstarx

Oh wow thank you so much for sharing 
So kind of you ! Your husband has incredibe taste . Ive been trying to find the perfect ring and the second i saw yours i just knew i needed something like this ! Thank you so so much 




jasmynh1 said:


> Of course!! 1.71 Carat Pear shape centre stone, Very Good Cut, G Color, VS1 Clarity - set in 18k white gold pave setting (0.5TCW). Thanks so much  - my husband designed it on Brilliant Earth!


----------



## udalrike

All of your jewelry is adorable!

I made a ring myself today and I don´t think I will ever love a ring more.
The "ingredients": A silver ring I once bought in France, a piece of real mammoth in tooth shape and an old garnet cross with an opal in the middle. And I put some hair of my late beloved dog into it.


----------



## udalrike

Here it is


----------



## mrs moulds

WineLover said:


> You look fabulous!
> Is that a Tiffany heart link bracelet?


Yes ma’am it is ❤️


----------



## mrs moulds

Been doing some cleaning at my moms dressing room and look what I found. It’s my mom’s sisters birth charm. I wasn’t even aware that something like this even existed. It’s SS and very heavy. There is something inside of it, but, I dare not to open it. I asked my mom about it, however, she’s in the early stages of dementia so she could remember


----------



## gwendo25

Happy Friday with sapphires, diamonds and Tag!


----------



## J.A.N.

An early Birthday present for me always wanted a vintage designer Moonphase watch.


----------



## Cool Breeze

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 5196711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An early Birthday present for me always wanted a vintage designer Moonphase watch.


Congratulations!  Wishing you all the best on your special day!


----------



## J.A.N.

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  Wishing you all the best on your special day!


Aww Thank you its not until 15th Oct


----------



## hers4eva

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 5196711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An early Birthday present for me always wanted a vintage designer Moonphase watch.




*J.A.N. nice choice  
Happy Birthday-to-be and have a wonderful time *


----------



## J.A.N.

hers4eva said:


> *J.A.N. nice choice
> Happy Birthday-to-be and have a wonderful time *


  Non alcohoic of course


----------



## mrs moulds

What do you think about these rings.  Their various different stones set in 14K Gold however the prices are CRAZY starting at 2,000.  What do you think? Based on what your seeing do you think there worth it?


----------



## J.A.N.

Hi there  No I don't think they are.
Just my opinion. You don't have 2 agree.
2k is a lot of cash to spend on these rings are they designer? Even so the stones can be found cheaper imo.
I love the heart cut but just on its own not like this. 
It depends if you love them then go for it. I think the prices are ridiculous.
The stones don't look of high quality to me just normal standard quality Amethyst, Citrine, Emerald. If I was to chose one it would be the Emerald + Sapphire/ Tanzanite  (not sure of the stone) double heart ring. Should be 18ct for that price imo. I def wouldn't pay that much for the Amethyst.

I would spend 2k on a designer ring or a top class stone Tanzanite, Ruby, Sapphire or Emerald ring with a certificate and good colour saturation in 18ct Gold.

I think you could find these designs and stones at a much lower price If they really make your heart sing.

Having said that don't let me put you off as everyone has different tastes. The 2nd one Emerald is quite nice imo.


----------



## hers4eva

mrs moulds said:


> What do you think about these rings.  Their various different stones set in 14K Gold however the prices are CRAZY starting at 2,000.  What do you think? Based on what your seeing do you think there worth it?
> 
> View attachment 5197153




I would go on an online a reputable jewelry site that has certificates and build a heart shaped ring in the gemstone carat size, quality you like and see what the price comes up and compare prices.   good luck!


----------



## mrs moulds

Ladies, I agree. I love the way the light hit the stones appearing to look crystal clear. But, over 2,000  American Dollars?  I can find a reason to spend that money.  But there pretty  .


----------



## AntiqueShopper

mrs moulds said:


> What do you think about these rings.  Their various different stones set in 14K Gold however the prices are CRAZY starting at 2,000.  What do you think? Based on what your seeing do you think there worth it?
> 
> View attachment 5197153


Although beautiful I think they should be at least 1/2 that.  A thousand each seems more reasonable.


----------



## ZofieUp

New ring and gold bracelet
Simple just as me


----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> I would go on an online a reputable jewelry site that has certificates and build a heart shaped ring in the gemstone carat size, quality you like and see what the price comes up and compare prices.   good luck!


That is a great ideal!


----------



## mrs moulds

J.A.N. said:


> Hi there  No I don't think they are.
> Just my opinion. You don't have 2 agree.
> 2k is a lot of cash to spend on these rings are they designer? Even so the stones can be found cheaper imo.
> I love the heart cut but just on its own not like this.
> It depends if you love them then go for it. I think the prices are ridiculous.
> The stones don't look of high quality to me just normal standard quality Amethyst, Citrine, Emerald. If I was to chose one it would be the Emerald + Sapphire/ Tanzanite  (not sure of the stone) double heart ring. Should be 18ct for that price imo. I def wouldn't pay that much for the Amethyst.
> 
> I would spend 2k on a designer ring or a top class stone Tanzanite, Ruby, Sapphire or Emerald ring with a certificate and good colour saturation in 18ct Gold.
> 
> I think you could find these designs and stones at a much lower price If they really make your heart sing.
> 
> Having said that don't let me put you off as everyone has different tastes. The 2nd one Emerald is quite nice imo.


The quality is not the best, and, I though that price point would be around the low 500’s but when I DM for the actual pricing my wig started spinning! 
When I go back to LA I’m going to visit the Jewellery exchange and see what I find. And, if I find something that I love, I can haggle down the price ❤️


----------



## JenJBS

Casual bracelet for a relaxed Saturday. Heavily overcast, so very cool light.


----------



## foxgal

Keeping it simple today with my Leen Heyne twist ring and Tiffany micro Hardware bracelet.


----------



## r2d2ob1

My stack for the day!


----------



## J.A.N.

mrs moulds said:


> The quality is not the best, and, I though that price point would be around the low 500’s but when I DM for the actual pricing my wig started spinning!
> When I go back to LA I’m going to visit the Jewellery exchange and see what I find. And, if I find something that I love, I can haggle down the price ❤



Yes they are very overpriced 
Good idea


----------



## dotty8

Gucci silver necklace


----------



## Princessdhea

Long awaited day has finally come! New ruby ring in my collection to match my pendant


----------



## J.A.N.

Unfortunately the watch sale fell through as it needed repairing and was described incorrectly.
I've always loved Moonphase dials and I've found this online its so beautiful and brand new.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Unfortunately the watch sale fell through as it needed repairing and was described incorrectly.
> I've always loved Moonphase dials and I've found this online its so beautiful and brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200518
> View attachment 5200517
> View attachment 5200517



Very pretty!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Piled it all on this morning as in that kind of mood! 

Wearing:

- Roberto Coin inside out diamond hoops in yellow gold
- Foundrae Wholeness drop necklace in yellow gold 
- Tiffany ring stack: 1.04 ttcw three stone diamond ring in platinum with Metro bands in platinum and yellow gold
- Cartier Panthere watch in two tone steel and yellow gold
- Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds in yellow gold 
- Kiki McDonough newly resized Lola diamond bangle in yellow gold


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Very pretty!



Thanks  that's what drew me to it.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Princessdhea said:


> Long awaited day has finally come! New ruby ring in my collection to match my pendant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5200438
> View attachment 5200437


Beautiful!


----------



## cvalier26

I just bought them 
I really wanted tiny melee studs to change things up a bit
I really like them but please do advise me though if you think there is something off , I won't mind , I have a window to return


----------



## cvalier26

Ear shots  (sorry it's evening here , if anyone is interested can post daylight pics tomorrow 




	

		
			
		

		
	
 )


----------



## J.A.N.

14ct Gold and a whopping 1.50cts of Princess cut (my fav cut) in diamonds.  

They are included i3 but will see how they look  on me as I love the carat weight, cut, and design. Trilogy past, present and future. Nice concept esp with the inclusions as nobody's perfect especially me lol 

If not it can always go back. I had a ring similar to this in a lower carat weight and a solatire also and i stupidly sold it.


----------



## mrs moulds

My cute dainty diamond hoops in WG.


----------



## mrs moulds

cvalier26 said:


> Ear shots  (sorry it's evening here , if anyone is interested can post daylight pics tomorrow
> View attachment 5203152
> View attachment 5203153
> View attachment 5203154
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I think their adorable ❤️


----------



## JenJBS

My Amare ring from Lace in steel and bronze.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Diamond bezel necklace, FOPE hoop earrings, Cartier Trinity bracelets, tennis bracelet, FOPE Love Nest bracelet and Prima bracelets, Qeelin Wulu bracelet and jadeite bangle


----------



## jaskg144

On the train home  Went for a day at the theatre and for lunch with my SIL, wearing VCA Vintage Alhambra in WG/MOP, CARTIER Love bracelet in YG, my wedding set, my Tag Aquaracer with MOP face and a white gold/white sapphire ring I bought on holiday in Greece   hope everyone has a great weekend.

Also popped into Tiffany and picked up some earrings I’d been wanting.


----------



## dotty8

Chopard Happy diamonds bracelet


----------



## mrs moulds

My late wedding anniversary gift. I diamond dog tag. Going to get my son’s information engraved with the dates of his tours in Iraq. ❤️


----------



## jaskg144

Wearing my new Tiffany earrings today


----------



## Cool Breeze

mrs moulds said:


> My late wedding anniversary gift. I diamond dog tag. Going to get my son’s information engraved with the dates of his tours in Iraq. ❤


What a wonderful idea!  Please tell him how much we appreciate his service to our country.


----------



## mrs moulds

Cool Breeze said:


> What a wonderful idea!  Please tell him how much we appreciate his service to our country.


Oh Thank you! I will. ❤️


----------



## JenJBS

London blue topaz ring for church today.


----------



## foxgal

JenJBS said:


> My Amare ring from Lace in steel and bronze.
> 
> View attachment 5204194



That is gorgeous! I love their rings!


----------



## foxgal

My prehnite Jamie Joseph ring perfectly matches my hoodie


----------



## A1aGypsy

JenJBS said:


> London blue topaz ring for church today.
> 
> View attachment 5205865



Gooooorgeous.


----------



## JenJBS

foxgal said:


> That is gorgeous! I love their rings!


Thank you!     Same! 



A1aGypsy said:


> Gooooorgeous.


Thank you!


----------



## mrs moulds

Cool Breeze said:


> What a wonderful idea!  Please tell him how much we appreciate his service to our country.


I sure will!


----------



## hers4eva

jasmynh1 said:


> On the train home  Went for a day at the theatre and for lunch with my SIL, wearing VCA Vintage Alhambra in WG/MOP, CARTIER Love bracelet in YG, my wedding set, my Tag Aquaracer with MOP face and a white gold/white sapphire ring I bought on holiday in Greece   hope everyone has a great weekend.
> 
> Also popped into Tiffany and picked up some earrings I’d been wanting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204943
> View attachment 5204944
> View attachment 5204945
> View attachment 5204946



Your VCA necklace is lovely Congratulations

Do you know if wearing a standard T-shirt and using the SHORT length of necklace, would the clover tuck under t-shirt or stand on top of t-shirt?

Is it possible to share that picture?


----------



## hers4eva

mrs moulds said:


> My late wedding anniversary gift. I diamond dog tag. Going to get my son’s information engraved with the dates of his tours in Iraq. ❤



It’s beautiful and such a treasure 
Is the back plain gold where the inscription is placed?

You must be such a proud Mom.  Thank your son for his service!


----------



## jaskg144

hers4eva said:


> Your VCA necklace is lovely Congratulations
> 
> Do you know if wearing a standard T-shirt and using the SHORT length of necklace, would the clover tuck under t-shirt or stand on top of t-shirt?
> 
> Is it possible to share that picture?



The shortest length on the necklace is very short, even the longer one is too short for me and feels almost like a choker. I always wear it with a 2" white gold extender which I bought from Etsy    that is how I'm wearing it so long in the photo. I will take a photo and message it to you later on the shortest and standard length with a normal t shirt on!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

SmokieDragon said:


> Diamond bezel necklace, FOPE hoop earrings, Cartier Trinity bracelets, tennis bracelet, FOPE Love Nest bracelet and Prima bracelets, Qeelin Wulu bracelet and jadeite bangle
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204559
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204560
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204562
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204573


how has the qeelin piece been holding up? i’ve been thinking about their yu yi jadeite bracelet.


----------



## SmokieDragon

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> how has the qeelin piece been holding up? i’ve been thinking about their yu yi jadeite bracelet.



TBH, my bracelet is just a week old. I was getting chunky and removed an oval jadeite bangle which I replaced with the Wulu bracelet - it was literally like have the shopkeeper remove the oval jadeite bangle (yes, it was that impossible) and drive round the corner to Qeelin, LOL! I've been wearing it 24/7 since I got it a week ago. They advised me that I should take it off while showering and sleeping but since it's made of gold and has diamonds and a ruby, I think it's ok to wear it 24/7 with my other bracelets. Since I love stacking, I am wary of getting the jadeite ones cos I feel I'm not careful enough.

The rest of my pieces are a Wulu jadeite ring, Wulu jadeite pendant and Wulu jadeite earrings. The ring is my first piece and was purchased in February this year and has gotten the most use of all my pieces. At one point, I basically wore it daily for work for about 3 months but took it off at home. I would love to use the earrings more but now that I have to use 3M masks with super strong ear loops, it looks like omega backs like the FOPE are best for now (my Qeelin earrings have butterfly backs). I have worn the pendant quite often too but wear and tear on a pendant is very minimal compared to a bracelet, ring and earrings


----------



## SmokieDragon

Pairing my diamond solitaire bezel necklace with an 8-leaf jadeite clover


----------



## jaskg144

There’s a fuel shortage in the UK and I need to fill up my car   so I’m off to find some petrol lol.

Wearing my white south sea pearls set in white gold, wedding set, Cartier Love and my Tag Aquaracer 27mm


----------



## J.A.N.

Which one is better on me;
	

		
			
		

		
	







18ct gold 1.25cts preowned or 
14ct Gold 1.50cts brand new 
Both are I1/i2 diamonds


----------



## jaskg144

J.A.N. said:


> Which one is better on me;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207860
> View attachment 5207872
> View attachment 5207873
> View attachment 5207874
> View attachment 5207861
> 
> 18ct gold 1.25cts preowned or
> 14ct Gold 1.50cts brand new
> Both are I1/i2 diamonds



Definitely the 1.25  The diamonds are much more sparkly. Beautiful!


----------



## gwendo25

J.A.N. said:


> Which one is better on me;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207860
> View attachment 5207872
> View attachment 5207873
> View attachment 5207874
> View attachment 5207861
> 
> 18ct gold 1.25cts preowned or
> 14ct Gold 1.50cts brand new
> Both are I1/i2 diamonds


Looks great for I1/I2 quality.  I prefer the 1.50 cts.


----------



## J.A.N.

jasmynh1 said:


> Definitely the 1.25  The diamonds are much more sparkly. Beautiful!


Thank you that has really helped as I was going to go for the larger carat weight +yes they are def more sparky and less included saving me a lot of money.


----------



## J.A.N.

gwendo25 said:


> Looks great for I1/I2 quality.  I prefer the 1.50 cts.


Its not too had and the larger is also lovely the middle stone is .75 so torn between the two and was initially going to keep it and return the other.

I'm waiting for OBTM to see what she thinks.
I've packed the larger one up but can always unpack it again lol.


----------



## J.A.N.

I was walking past the H+T in town on a different mission and it just caught my eye  and I stood in the queue for at least half an hour.

I can return it and get a full refund. After explaining my whole life story to the sales assistant


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Which one is better on me;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207860
> View attachment 5207872
> View attachment 5207873
> View attachment 5207874
> View attachment 5207861
> 
> 18ct gold 1.25cts preowned or
> 14ct Gold 1.50cts brand new
> Both are I1/i2 diamonds



Wow, amazing prices for those carat weights! It’s a tough one, I slightly prefer the diamonds in the 1.25 but the 1.50 looks better on your hand. The diamonds still look sparkly in the bigger size so my vote is for the 1.50! Gwendo is right, they look good considering the clarity grade. More like SI than I?


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wow, amazing prices for those carat weights! It’s a tough one, I slightly prefer the diamonds in the 1.25 but the 1.50 looks better on your hand. The diamonds still look sparkly in the bigger size so my vote is for the 1.50! Gwendo is right, they look good considering the clarity grade. More like SI than I?



There are two rings left on the website which are now under the price I paid. £200 to be exact. The inclusions could be more visible on those hence the price reduction. So I will keep this one.

They are def i3 funnily enough as it says online. The size is incredible and my hands are small and chunky. So they do look much better. My son agrees the bigger one looks much better.
1.50 is a massive carat weight for me.

I'm going to look at both 2nite again and make a decision by the morning. I will wear it in the morning on my way to return the other 

Thanks for the wise advice 
Much appreciated as always


----------



## cvalier26

Going simple  
- .14 melee diamond studs
- Tiffany olive leaf band silver
- Olivia burton rose gold and grey leather bunny watch 

A bit simple but I like it


----------



## J.A.N.

2


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208407



Trio of beauties!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Bought a new five stone ring to replace my seven stone ring - planning to wear this as an alternative wedding band. It’s 1 carat ttcw with  VS/E diamonds and set in platinum. I think this is as big as I would want to go for everyday wear and with a very casual lifestyle (SAHM and none of the women I know wear fine jewellery).


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

J.A.N. said:


> Which one is better on me;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5207860
> View attachment 5207872
> View attachment 5207873
> View attachment 5207874
> View attachment 5207861
> 
> 18ct gold 1.25cts preowned or
> 14ct Gold 1.50cts brand new
> Both are I1/i2 diamonds


The larger 3 stone provides better finger coverage. I’d choose that one.


----------



## gwendo25

Yellow diamonds and Gucci today.


----------



## jelliedfeels

J.A.N. said:


> I was walking past the H+T in town on a different mission and it just caught my eye  and I stood in the queue for at least half an hour.
> 
> I can return it and get a full refund. After explaining my whole life story to the sales assistant


What’s the H&T? I want to know where you are getting these bargains lol


----------



## J.A.N.

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> The larger 3 stone provides better finger coverage. I’d choose that one.


It certainly does its a stunning ring
Thank you  


jelliedfeels said:


> What’s the H&T? I want to know where you are getting these bargains lol




It's a pawnbrokers in Uxbridge (Pavilion Shopping  Centre) 
My ring will be back in the window. Gr8  bargain price for a princess cut.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Trio of beauties!


Thank you


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Bought a new five stone ring to replace my seven stone ring - planning to wear this as an alternative wedding band. It’s 1 carat ttcw with  VS/E diamonds and set in platinum. I think this is as big as I would want to go for everyday wear and with a very casual lifestyle (SAHM and none of the women I know wear fine jewellery).
> 
> View attachment 5208463


The diamonds look perfect on this


----------



## mrs moulds

Dinner date with the hubby, sis in law and ex boyfriend which happened to be a distant cousin ( Chile, that conversation for another time )
Decided to wear my Emerald pendant against all black.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> It certainly does its a stunning ring
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pawnbrokers in Uxbridge (Pavilion Shopping  Centre)
> My ring will be back in the window. Gr8  bargain price for a princess cut.



There’s an H&T in Watford too and they have some lovely pieces! Love pawnbrokers/EBay for finding jewellery bargains.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> The diamonds look perfect on this



Thank you!  The photo/lighting does them no justice either, they are little fireballs in real life. I bought it from Rhapsody which is sold alongside Iliana by TJC and it was an amazing price for the carat weight, quality and being platinum.


----------



## jelliedfeels

J.A.N. said:


> It certainly does its a stunning ring
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> It's a pawnbrokers in Uxbridge (Pavilion Shopping  Centre)
> My ring will be back in the window. Gr8  bargain price for a princess cut.


Sounds like we need a H&T here too. I will definitely check their website out. It is a very good price indeed.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Wearing my belated birthday present, a lovely little Welo Opal.


----------



## hers4eva

Hi Ladies 
Lovely jewelry everyone is posting 

We both  are loving our Cartier rings.






And my diamond necklace  and my so loved Canary diamond ring 





Have a wonderful week everyone


----------



## gwendo25

Rose gold is on for today with .90 tcw cluster earrings, .72 Center stone cushion cut diamond pendant, and 5 stone 1.50 tcw anniversary band.  All custom made in fabulous 18k.


----------



## jaskg144

mrs moulds said:


> and ex boyfriend which happened to be a distant cousin ( Chile, that conversation for another time )



     - that made me laugh out loud.

That necklace is stunning. I hope your dinner was great!


----------



## mewt

Only one of these is real... my husband guessed wrong!  CZ is pretty damn good these days, especially when used like this rather than a solitaire. It's fun to mix and match.


----------



## J.A.N.

mewt said:


> View attachment 5210499
> 
> 
> Only one of these is real... my husband guessed wrong!  CZ is pretty damn good these days, especially when used like this rather than a solitaire. It's fun to mix and match.


It's between the one in the middle or the last one 
I'll guess the one in the middle ?


----------



## mewt

J.A.N. said:


> It's between the one in the middle or the last one
> I'll guess the one in the middle ?


It's the first one on the left, hahaha
My husband also guessed middle one as the real one!


----------



## J.A.N.

mewt said:


> It's the first one on the left, hahaha
> My husband also guessed middle one as the real one!


Wow I would have never guessed that   lol


----------



## Gringach

Looking forward to the weekend.. And posting the new ring I received for our 20th anniversary with my DH 
What do you think? This is a 0.6 F VS2 excellent cut pear shape diamond on a 18k rose gold vintage style ring. But I am not sure on how to style it. Maybe I should wear it alone with my eternity ring and move my little VCA to my left hand? Thanks for your opinion


----------



## SmokieDragon

mewt said:


> View attachment 5210499
> 
> 
> Only one of these is real... my husband guessed wrong!  CZ is pretty damn good these days, especially when used like this rather than a solitaire. It's fun to mix and match.



The one furthest from your wristbone is real


----------



## SmokieDragon

SmokieDragon said:


> The one furthest from your wristbone is real



@mewt my page was loading slowly that I hadn't noticed you'd already revealed the answer, LOL!


----------



## mrs moulds

mewt said:


> View attachment 5210499
> 
> 
> Only one of these is real... my husband guessed wrong!  CZ is pretty damn good these days, especially when used like this rather than a solitaire. It's fun to mix and match.


I’m guessing the 3rd one. Regardless their all stunning ❤️


----------



## Pevi

I have a few pairs of diamond earrings in different styles, but most of them are in the cluster style. I wear them a lot and like them, my favorite being a pair DH bought me in London for our first (and hopefully not our last) visit. I had always dreamed of visiting London and our 10 day visit was way too short. So those earrings have sentimental value and good memories attached to them.  
I had a pair of very small solitaires in yellow gold, but the diamonds were not good.
I was reluctant to buy solitaires thinking I already had diamond earrings, but now I got these new solitaires last Tuesday and they have quickly become my favorite. The look is totally different from the cluster ones. They bring so much light to my face. And the size is perfect, too. I’ll post a pic of my former go-to’s and my new babies, and a modelling shot.
Happy Friday!


----------



## ChanelCartier

mewt said:


> View attachment 5210499
> 
> 
> Only one of these is real... my husband guessed wrong!  CZ is pretty damn good these days, especially when used like this rather than a solitaire. It's fun to mix and match.


So hard to tell.


----------



## ChanelCartier

mewt said:


> It's the first one on the left, hahaha
> My husband also guessed middle one as the real one!


The graduated one?


----------



## gwendo25

Gringach said:


> Looking forward to the weekend.. And posting the new ring I received for our 20th anniversary with my DH
> What do you think? This is a 0.6 F VS2 excellent cut pear shape diamond on a 18k rose gold vintage style ring. But I am not sure on how to style it. Maybe I should wear it alone with my eternity ring and move my little VCA to my left hand? Thanks for your opinion
> 
> View attachment 5210801
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210802
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210807
> 
> 
> View attachment 5210808


Love the pear shape!


----------



## gwendo25

Here are some looks I wear with my pear shape diamond. I think anything goes. Mine was preloved and created from the original Birks 1 carat solitaire, SI1 E.
The double halo gives it a much larger appearance.


----------



## Gringach

gwendo25 said:


> Here are some looks I wear with my pear shape diamond. I think anything goes. Mine was preloved and created from the original Birks 1 carat solitaire, SI1 E.
> The double halo gives it a much larger appearance.
> 
> View attachment 5211758
> View attachment 5211762
> View attachment 5211771
> View attachment 5211767
> View attachment 5211768
> View attachment 5211769
> View attachment 5211770


Such a beautiful ring!!!
Thanks for the pics  Love the way you style it


----------



## mrs moulds

gwendo25 said:


> Here are some looks I wear with my pear shape diamond. I think anything goes. Mine was preloved and created from the original Birks 1 carat solitaire, SI1 E.
> The double halo gives it a much larger appearance.
> 
> View attachment 5211758
> View attachment 5211762
> View attachment 5211771
> View attachment 5211767
> View attachment 5211768
> View attachment 5211769
> View attachment 5211770


I love Pear shaped diamonds. This  is so beautiful❤️


----------



## Cool Breeze

Pevi said:


> I have a few pairs of diamond earrings in different styles, but most of them are in the cluster style. I wear them a lot and like them, my favorite being a pair DH bought me in London for our first (and hopefully not our last) visit. I had always dreamed of visiting London and our 10 day visit was way too short. So those earrings have sentimental value and good memories attached to them.
> I had a pair of very small solitaires in yellow gold, but the diamonds were not good.
> I was reluctant to buy solitaires thinking I already had diamond earrings, but now I got these new solitaires last Tuesday and they have quickly become my favorite. The look is totally different from the cluster ones. They bring so much light to my face. And the size is perfect, too. I’ll post a pic of my former go-to’s and my new babies, and a modelling shot.
> Happy Friday!


Congratulations on your new earrings!  They look beautiful on you!  Wear them in good health.


----------



## jaskg144

Off for dinner with my husbands family   Cartier love, wedding set, white south sea pearls and VCA Vintage Alhambra WG. Also my TAG Aquaracer


----------



## lumkeikei

I’ve been wearing this combination for the past week


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

New fancy diamond ring (4.30 ct) paired  with Gold Rolex Datejust 31mm. Not sure on the ring unfortunately. Tried it with my 2 different bands. I have a beautiful  engagement ring and wanted this one to alternate but not completely in love with it and may have to exchange.


----------



## hers4eva

Mrs.Hermess said:


> New fancy diamond ring (4.30 ct) paired  with Gold Rolex Datejust 31mm. Not sure on the ring unfortunately. Tried it with my 2 different bands. I have a beautiful  engagement ring and wanted this one to alternate but not completely in love with it and may have to exchange.




 Love love your gold Rolex 

What are you not liking about your fancy yellow diamond ring?


----------



## gwendo25

Gringach said:


> Such a beautiful ring!!!
> Thanks for the pics  Love the way you style it


Thank you!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

hers4eva said:


> Love love your gold Rolex
> 
> What are you not liking about your fancy yellow diamond ring?


Thank you ☺️.   I have a 3.8 ct round diamond engagement ring.  I wanted something different and fun and given the size differential thought it would look bigger. But they look nearly the same in size and was looking for a little more “wow”. — here they are together just for size (I wouldn’t never wear them like that )


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

gwendo25 said:


> Here are some looks I wear with my pear shape diamond. I think anything goes. Mine was preloved and created from the original Birks 1 carat solitaire, SI1 E.
> The double halo gives it a much larger appearance.
> 
> View attachment 5211758
> View attachment 5211762
> View attachment 5211771
> View attachment 5211767
> View attachment 5211768
> View attachment 5211769
> View attachment 5211770


Beautiful ring


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing:

1.62 ttcw diamond stud earrings in yellow gold
Foundrae Wholeness necklace in yellow gold
Cartier Trinity ring 
Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds in yellow gold


----------



## mrs moulds

Today:


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Thank you ☺️.   I have a 3.8 ct round diamond engagement ring.  I wanted something different and fun and given the size differential thought it would look bigger. But they look nearly the same in size and was looking for a little more “wow”. — here they are together just for size (I wouldn’t never wear them like that )


I bet that 3.8 carat round with your eternity looks amazing!!! That would be my go to everyday! Your fingers look long enough to pull off such a lux look!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I bet that 3.8 carat round with your eternity looks amazing!!! That would be my go to everyday! Your fingers look long enough to pull off such a lux look!


Thank you very much.  I have decided to return/exchange the yellow diamond.  I ❤️ my engagement ring.   Thanks!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Thank you very much.  I have decided to return/exchange the yellow diamond.  I ❤️ my engagement ring.   Thanks!


I think that’s a great decision, it’s beautiful! Feel free to post pics of it with your eternity, I’d love to see it! My fingers are short, stubby, and kinda skinny. I cannot pull off that look. Radiant diamonds do tend to look smaller than other cuts in the same carat size. I think if it didn’t have side stones or if it were more yellow you would’ve got the wow presence you were looking for.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Just diamond studs and my beautiful Ethiopian Welo Opal today - could get lost staring at the dreamy colours


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Engagement ring 3.8 ct) with eternity band (8.10 ct) - and my mini travel band (on pinkie).  I do not travel with any jewelry except the mini band.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Onebagtoomany said:


> Just diamond studs and my beautiful Ethiopian Welo Opal today - could get lost staring at the dreamy colours
> 
> View attachment 5213775
> View attachment 5213776


I love opals!!! I never buy them though because I’m afraid of breaking them.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Engagement ring 3.8 ct) with eternity band (8.10 ct) - and my mini travel band (on pinkie).  I do not travel with any jewelry except the mini band.


So pretty! Why don’t you travel with your jewelry? It’s too pretty to leave sitting at home.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I love opals!!! I never buy them though because I’m afraid of breaking them.



They are so beautiful, aren’t they! I am nervous about wearing it and exposing it to any damage. It’s been raining a lot here in the last few days but brightened up today, so took advantage of my chance to wear it!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> So pretty! Why don’t you travel with your jewelry? It’s too pretty to leave sitting at home.


Great question.  I think I am worried about losing an item or being robbed.  Pre COVID we traveled often and 1/2 the time I was vacationing while my husband worked.  Did not feel comfortable out alone with jewelry.  I guess it became a  habit.  Funny you mention it because we went out of town recently (with husband and him not working) and I left  my jewelry in the bank. Go figure.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Great question.  I think I am worried about losing an item or being robbed.  Pre COVID we traveled often and 1/2 the time I was vacationing while my husband worked.  Did not feel comfortable out alone with jewelry.  I guess it became a  habit.  Funny you mention it because we went out of town recently (with husband and him not working) and I left  my jewelry in the bank. Go figure.


Oh ok, I understand. I just got a separate insurance policy to cover my more expensive items. Growing up I watched my mom leave everything locked away until special occasions. I swore I wouldn’t do the same. Things that we rarely wear stay in a safety deposit box, but everything else I wear. Getting the policy gave me the peace of mind to wear my items when we travel. However I do flip my rings and watch on occasion when I feel it wise to do so.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Onebagtoomany said:


> They are so beautiful, aren’t they! I am nervous about wearing it and exposing it to any damage. It’s been raining a lot here in the last few days but brightened up today, so took advantage of my chance to wear it!


Yours is especially pretty. It’s my birthstone and I had a few growing up that my parents bought me and eventually they all broke. Granted that could’ve been because as a child I wasn’t too careful with my jewelry and I wore my opals daily.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Yours is especially pretty. It’s my birthstone and I had a few growing up that my parents bought me and eventually they all broke. Granted that could’ve been because as a child I wasn’t too careful with my jewelry and I wore my opals daily.



Thank you so much. I absolutely love it - you can’t see in the photo above but it also has diamonds on the shoulders and they are very sparkly, the lighting was hideous here when I took photos yesterday. I’ve attached a couple of photos in good lighting which I took when I bought it. My 6 year old/magpie in training  thinks it is a fairy ring!
Opal is a very delicate stone, I didn’t realise just how much until I got this one and the jeweller refused to resize it for me in case it broke during the process!


----------



## gwendo25

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Oh ok, I understand. I just got a separate insurance policy to cover my more expensive items. Growing up I watched my mom leave everything locked away until special occasions. I swore I wouldn’t do the same. Things that we rarely wear stay in a safety deposit box, but everything else I wear. Getting the policy gave me the peace of mind to wear my items when we travel. However I do flip my rings and watch on occasion when I feel it wise to do so.


I agree!


----------



## hers4eva

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you so much. I absolutely love it - you can’t see in the photo above but it also has diamonds on the shoulders and they are very sparkly, the lighting was hideous here when I took photos yesterday. I’ve attached a couple of photos in good lighting which I took when I bought it. My 6 year old/magpie in training  thinks it is a fairy ring!
> Opal is a very delicate stone, I didn’t realise just how much until I got this one and the jeweller refused to resize it for me in case it broke during the process!
> 
> View attachment 5214686



This is an absolutely favorite picture of mine!  You nailed it!


----------



## essiedub

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you so much. I absolutely love it - you can’t see in the photo above but it also has diamonds on the shoulders and they are very sparkly, the lighting was hideous here when I took photos yesterday. I’ve attached a couple of photos in good lighting which I took when I bought it. My 6 year old/magpie in training  thinks it is a fairy ring!
> Opal is a very delicate stone, I didn’t realise just how much until I got this one and the jeweller refused to resize it for me in case it broke during the process!
> 
> View attachment 5214685
> View attachment 5214686


This is so gorgeous! Probably even more so in person as opals are so difficult to photograph.. thanks for posting!


----------



## hers4eva

Today I wanted to enjoy all my favorite pieces!
Doesn't it feel so good when we have days like this?

Diamonds, Rubies, Hermes, and of course my most favorite Miss Canary Diamond


----------



## mrs moulds

Wearing my husband’s vintage Rolex Submariner 41mm and my jade bracelet. My husband doesn’t care for this watch, why I don’t know. One man’s junk, another’s man’s  treasure❤️PS forgive the cat hair on the bezel, It’s from Sammy


----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> Today I wanted to enjoy all my favorite pieces!
> Doesn't it feel so good when we have days like this?
> 
> Diamonds, Rubies, Hermes, and of course my most favorite Miss Canary Diamond


Beautiful ❤️


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you so much. I absolutely love it - you can’t see in the photo above but it also has diamonds on the shoulders and they are very sparkly, the lighting was hideous here when I took photos yesterday. I’ve attached a couple of photos in good lighting which I took when I bought it. My 6 year old/magpie in training  thinks it is a fairy ring!
> Opal is a very delicate stone, I didn’t realise just how much until I got this one and the jeweller refused to resize it for me in case it broke during the process!
> 
> View attachment 5214685
> View attachment 5214686



Absolutely breathtakingly gorgeous!! I had to download your 2nd photo because I just want to stare at the bright pink spots!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

@hers4eva @essiedub @SmokieDragon 

Thanks for your lovely comments ladies


----------



## hers4eva

mrs moulds said:


> Today:




Dear Mrs. Moulds,

The first picture you posted of the close up of you is so cute.

You did such a lovely pose just like a model would do  
Oh and I love your short curly hair style, so beautiful 

Signed,
A jewelry/bag/Shih Tzu lover


----------



## hers4eva

mrs moulds said:


> Beautiful ❤




Thank you sweet lady


----------



## Pevi

Wearing this 18k yellow gold and diamond ring with my black sweatsuit, because why not?


----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> Dear Mrs. Moulds,
> 
> The first picture you posted of the close up of you is so cute.
> 
> You did such a lovely pose just like a model would do
> Oh and I love your short curly hair style, so beautiful
> 
> Signed,
> A jewelry/bag/Shih Tzu lover


Oh My Gosh thank you❤️  I hate taking pictures I don’t feel like I’m very photogenic, so when I do take a decent picture I’m happy ❤️ And I finally found a hair style that I like, so I feeling better about myself and your compliment made me do a ‘Happy Dance!


----------



## jaskg144

Wearing my brand new peach coloured pearls    I'm loving wearing pearls in the day now. These are 11mm.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

And today for a sparkly  sandwich !!! Paolo Costalgi ring with my engagement bands on each side.


----------



## 880

mrs moulds said:


> My late wedding anniversary gift. I diamond dog tag. Going to get my son’s information engraved with the dates of his tours in Iraq. ❤


This is such a thoughtful idea. Thnak you!


----------



## hers4eva

Mrs.Hermess said:


> And today for a sparkly  sandwich !!! Paolo Costalgi ring with my engagement bands on each side.
> 
> View attachment 5216886



*Now that is one delicious sandwich made with lots of love*


----------



## lxrac

I don't wear jewelries when I'm at home but I was out and about today.
*Rings:*
*Cartier JUC ring in rose gold
Cartier Love ring in rose gold
*I usually stack these rings together**

*Bracelets: *
*Monica Vinader chain in rose gold
Mejuri silver chain*
*Missoma gold thin chain *


----------



## JenJBS

Ferragamo bracelet.


----------



## lxrac

*I'm tired and my Friday night consists of Netflix, Cartier and Melatonin.   

*


----------



## foxgal

Played with all my pearls, chains, locks and pendants this afternoon…but ended up keeping it simple with a vintagpearl strand and diy lock. And when I say diy I mean it….this is seriously a carabiner from a hardwear store.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

lxrac said:


> *I'm tired and my Friday night consists of Netflix, Cartier and Melatonin.
> View attachment 5218103
> *


You made my night!  . Not a bad combo.  Love the jewels.


----------



## lxrac

Mrs.Hermess said:


> You made my night!  . Not a bad combo.  Love the jewels.



Thank yewwwwww


----------



## lxrac

*Saturday's early errands and Cartier. Rings are from Blue Nile. *


----------



## gwendo25

lumkeikei said:


> I’ve been wearing this combination for the past week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5212213


Lovely!


----------



## gwendo25

Feeling a little blue action today with my Tag Aquaracer.


----------



## jaskg144

Pearls and my love today (also my wedding ring but I didn’t take a photo)   I hope everyone has a lovely Sunday.


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> My late wedding anniversary gift. I diamond dog tag. Going to get my son’s information engraved with the dates of his tours in Iraq. ❤


WOW 
How did I miss this post? Love it but I love the sentiment most! HERO!


----------



## mewt

Picked up this 18k, 0.10ct dbty from a popup shop today. It's so simple and I love it. There was a sale, it was the last one; got it for $200!


----------



## hers4eva

Sharing the *LOVE* my hubby and I feel when wearing our new rings from the Cartier boutique that we visited a month ago.
We* LOVE* how Cartiers white gold is … so shiny!


----------



## cvalier26

Much less elegant  because it's night time here and I'm in my pyjamas , but I thought I'd share my baby rose gold bean glowing in the dark  since I was playing with it so much haha


----------



## Cosmopolitan

18k white gold pieces by Carolina Bucci: round huggy earrings and a bangle bracelet in her sparkly florentine finish, plus two of her discoball bracelets


----------



## jaskg144

hers4eva said:


> Sharing the *LOVE* my hubby and I feel when wearing our new rings from the Cartier boutique that we visited a month ago.
> We* LOVE* how Cartiers white gold is … so shiny!



So cute!!   If you want them to be even shinier when it eventually dulls, Cartier will plate them in rhodium (since the non-diamond WG pieces are unplated) for a small cost and it makes them sparkle so bright


----------



## hers4eva

jasmynh1 said:


> So cute!!   If you want them to be even shinier when it eventually dulls, Cartier will plate them in rhodium (since the non-diamond WG pieces are unplated) for a small cost and it makes them sparkle so bright




Thank you jasmynh1  

When I saw this Precious Moment it reminded me of the day when my Hubby-to-be and I were snuggled sharing one chair at my parents house, I holding a pen and paper and going over our wedding guest list 

With the words LOVE on the Precious Moment statues paper was and added bonus reminding me our new Cartier purchases 

Its perfect.  I put it on my bedroom bureau.

How long do you think it will take for our rings to not be shiny anymore?
Did you get yours plated?
Can we mail Cartier the rings or have to go in person?

I just read plating only lasts six months to a year  wonder if this is true?


----------



## jaskg144

hers4eva said:


> Thank you jasmynh1
> 
> When I saw this Precious Moment it reminded me of the day when my Hubby-to-be and I were snuggled sharing one chair at my parents house, I holding a pen and paper and going over our wedding guest list
> 
> With the words LOVE on the Precious Moment statues paper was and added bonus reminding me our new Cartier purchases
> 
> Its perfect.  I put it on my bedroom bureau.
> 
> How long do you think it will take for our rings to not be shiny anymore?
> Did you get yours plated?
> Can we mail Cartier the rings or have to go in person?
> 
> I just read plating only lasts six months to a year  wonder if this is true?



Such lovely memories! It really is so special that you are so in love with your DH.

You can call client services and they will send you a shipping kit to have your rings sent in. All of the diamond WG pieces are plated and it lasts a long time, but will obviously wear off eventually. My mum’s love ring recently got replated and it looks amazing. I have been wearing my WG love ring for 6 months and it is still shiny without plating. I will have it sent in once it is scratched up so I really see a difference.


----------



## gwendo25

Black and white today.







View attachment 5220840


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

gwendo25 said:


> Black and white today.
> 
> View attachment 5220836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220839
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220840
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220841
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220843


What a beautiful collection.  I  it


----------



## lxrac

*I'm wearing my vintage Rollie datejust and my favorite signet ring. Simple yet chic Tuesday! 


*


----------



## gwendo25

Mrs.Hermess said:


> What a beautiful collection.  I  it


Thank you!


----------



## bagaddict17

Mrs.Hermess said:


> New fancy diamond ring (4.30 ct) paired  with Gold Rolex Datejust 31mm. Not sure on the ring unfortunately. Tried it with my 2 different bands. I have a beautiful  engagement ring and wanted this one to alternate but not completely in love with it and may have to exchange.



thank you so much for posting this! You’ve helped let me know what hopefully my yellow diamond ring will look like with my ordered gold Rolex when it finally arrives at the boutique. Hopefully I can look as fabulous as you!


----------



## jaskg144

Trying on my new Tahitian Pearl ring   it arrived today and I am so pleased with it. It’s set in white gold with .30ct of beautiful diamonds surrounding the Pearl. It’s meant to be a Christmas gift from my husband to me, so I’m going to give it to him today to hide until Christmas Day


----------



## J.A.N.

Ny Gucci earrings have broken the double has fallen off dont know how I managed that lol.
I have had them for 2yrs.


I don't have much luck with earrings. So its a good excuse to buy a new pair for my birthday which is on Fri. Decided to match these as I have the princess cut 1ct diamond pendant and 1.50ct ring so the 1ct earrings would be ideal.
Will post better pics once they arrive. Another Ebay bargian from Gems TV as don't want to break the bank as I'm always over my budget.


----------



## skyqueen

My lariat diamond necklace with my OEC studs. Trying to rotate the jewelry I already own...and not buy anything MORE!


----------



## BPC

Keeping it very simple today. Just my e-ring and a thin pave band.


----------



## lxrac

I took out my OG gold love bangle (3 years old) to play today! BUT I might sell this one because I realized I'm one size smaller.   I just can't let it go due to sentimental reason lol


----------



## J.A.N.

Stunning earrings 1ct princess cut .50 in each ear.
It's my birthday 2 day. So going to the
cinema 2 watch No time 2 die, lunch, shopping and takeaway later. 
Also spending time with ny siblings and old friends.
No kids and no cooking for me which is a God send.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Stunning earrings 1ct princess cut .50 in each ear.
> It's my birthday 2 day. So going to the
> cinema 2 watch No time 2 die, lunch, shopping and takeaway later.
> Also spending time with ny siblings and old friends.
> No kids and no cooking for me which is a God send.



Love the earrings! Hope you have a lovely birthday


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing my new to me VCA Magic Alhambra in MOP, yellow gold today    Also (not pictured) 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold and my Cartier Trinity ring on my right hand.


----------



## Cool Breeze

J.A.N. said:


> Stunning earrings 1ct princess cut .50 in each ear.
> It's my birthday 2 day. So going to the
> cinema 2 watch No time 2 die, lunch, shopping and takeaway later.
> Also spending time with ny siblings and old friends.
> No kids and no cooking for me which is a God send.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY!  Enjoy your special day!


----------



## Pevi

Simple mariniere and jeans outfit with gold and diamond earrings and a Michele watch. And Chloe tortoise shell sunglasses.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my new to me VCA Magic Alhambra in MOP, yellow gold today    Also (not pictured) 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold and my Cartier Trinity ring on my right hand.
> 
> View attachment 5223534


Beautiful, enjoy!


----------



## gwendo25

Sunday pears!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Beautiful, enjoy!



Thank you!


----------



## avcbob

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Oh, and my anklet. It rarely comes off, been wearing it for years!
> View attachment 5133737


Beautiful!!!  My wife has a similar anklet which she's also been wearing for years.  She had me replace the clasp with a link lock so that it won't come off.  The clasp was opening from time to time.


----------



## JenJBS

My Opes Robur bracelet.


----------



## cvalier26

Rose gold beads + rose gold bean


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

My new gold “Artemis” claw with a huge raw opal, from The Eden Collective (on a vintage gold lariat and a tiny gold carabiner).


----------



## SmokieDragon

Part of my right hand stack while giving my dog a belly rub - Cartier Trinity Chain Bracelet and a tennis bracelet


----------



## smile10281

Pearl charm necklace by Monica Rich Kosann layered with my new TSC amulet.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Golden and White South Sea Pearl strand, diamond inside out earrings, semi-eternity ring, Cartier Trinity Wedding Band, Cartier Trinity Bracelets, FOPE Prima and FOPE Love Nest bracelets, Qeelin Wulu Legend bracelet, JLC Reverso, diamond tennis bracelet and jadeite bangle


----------



## Pevi

Diamond studs and antique white gold  negligee diamond necklace with jeans and a navy blue blouse. 
The necklace isn’t very flattering, there’s something about the shape that makes it work with very few things, I think with deep v necklines and nothing else. It’s beautiful, though.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Pevi said:


> Diamond studs and antique white gold  negligee diamond necklace with jeans and a navy blue blouse.
> The necklace isn’t very flattering, there’s something about the shape that makes it work with very few things, I think with deep v necklines and nothing else. It’s beautiful, though.



Wow! That necklace is beautiful on you!


----------



## Pevi

Thank you! I never wear it, I might start wearing it more!


----------



## angelicskater16

My daily staples.


----------



## sandra w

angelicskater16 said:


> My daily staples.


Beautiful combination Angelic


----------



## gwendo25

It’s a shopping day today with these yellow diamond companions.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Pevi said:


> Diamond studs and antique white gold  negligee diamond necklace with jeans and a navy blue blouse.
> The necklace isn’t very flattering, there’s something about the shape that makes it work with very few things, I think with deep v necklines and nothing else. It’s beautiful, though.



I think a neckline that rests on the collarbone would be great too for this lovely necklace


----------



## SmokieDragon

angelicskater16 said:


> My daily staples.



Really love your Jadeite bracelet! I think it’s raised high enough so that the diamond bracelets don’t go over it?


----------



## Purrsey

angelicskater16 said:


> My daily staples.


I love that jade bangle!
I want to do a bespoke jade bracelet but have no idea what exactly I want. But I know it has to be hard bangle style that does not cross over my Cartier love. Yours is inspirational!


----------



## merekat703

daily favorites


----------



## sandra w

Beautiful combination


----------



## gwendo25

Mixing my golds today.


----------



## sandra w

So nice


----------



## Purrsey

Just added a malachite .


----------



## Shopgirl1996

I am so loving wearing my new wedding bands! They are so comfortable. I can see why people collect a bunch of them. You can create so many different looks.


----------



## J.A.N.

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I am so loving wearing my new wedding bands! They are so comfortable. I can see why people collect a bunch of them. You can create so many different looks.
> 
> View attachment 5233050


These look stunning


----------



## BPC

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I am so loving wearing my new wedding bands! They are so comfortable. I can see why people collect a bunch of them. You can create so many different looks.
> 
> View attachment 5233050



Gorgeous. I love having various bands as well. Mix and match all the time.


----------



## Purrsey

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I am so loving wearing my new wedding bands! They are so comfortable. I can see why people collect a bunch of them. You can create so many different looks.
> 
> View attachment 5233050


Love these! I'm loving green lately.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

J.A.N. said:


> These look stunning





BPC said:


> Gorgeous. I love having various bands as well. Mix and match all the time.





Purrsey said:


> Love these! I'm loving green lately.



Thank you all! They are even more sparkly in real life! 

I originally got the white diamond band to go with my engagement ring. It looks pretty good with it, but I wished the diamonds were a bit bigger. I have a hard time wearing my original wedding band with my engagement ring due to my aging swelling fingers. 

Then I saw the diamond/emerald band. Together, they look awesome. The emeralds seem to glow.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Hi all.. after 4 weeks of searching, I settled an 8 carat emerald cut diamond.  
Here is my new ring


----------



## sandra w

wow... so beautiful


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

sandra w said:


> wow... so beautiful


Thank you very much.  This forum  helped me find the right diamond with  recommendations of looking into pricescope.com - invaluable insight and education - bf purchasing.


----------



## sandra w

nice website..... i registered myshelf on it. thank you

and you can take a look at alljewels24.com  , maybe you have some items you wanne sell


----------



## gwendo25

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Hi all.. after 4 weeks of searching, I settled an 8 carat emerald cut diamond.
> Here is my new ring


Gorgeous!!


----------



## mrs moulds

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Hi all.. after 4 weeks of searching, I settled an 8 carat emerald cut diamond.
> Here is my new ring


Okay, Let’s get into this ring! Absolutely STUNNING! Congratulations ❤️


----------



## mrs moulds

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 5230708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daily favorites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230710


Loving the rings and your nails!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> My lariat diamond necklace with my OEC studs. Trying to rotate the jewelry I already own...and not buy anything MORE!
> 
> View attachment 5222645
> 
> 
> View attachment 5222646


My Queen; as usual your pieces are beautiful ❤️


----------



## foxgal

I added a dainty bar bracelet to go with the Tiffany hardwear microlink.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

mrs moulds said:


> Okay, Let’s get into this ring! Absolutely STUNNING! Congratulations ❤


Thank you so much!!!  I really love it just need to get used to it. My original engagement ring is round. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## nightbefore

My favorite way of wearing pearls lately  so easy and works for almost every outfit


----------



## sandra w

very nice foto


----------



## jaskg144

My new eternity ring arrived today and I am so so so happy with it. The diamonds are absolutely beautiful and the gold is gorgeous and shiny. It’s .25ct of G/SI diamonds set in 18k white gold. I wanted something dainty and sparkly and I’m so happy with my choice   definitely worth the wait of a month to have it made.


----------



## sandra w

Beautiful ...


----------



## hers4eva

Hi Lovely Ladies,

I am so excited 

Santa Claus came early to my house yesterday!

My wish has been answered

Ready for a little reveal?

A hint: she is so beautiful!

'Santa Hubby' ordered her on the VCA website.  She came by Fedex.
She came in a very big box with lots and lots.. I mean lots of stuffing  


Pix 1
She had so many goodies to look at 
Love her green soft jewelry case!






Pix 2





Pix 3
I was surprised to see her chain tangled with a tag saying Not returnable if removed How do I try her on?





Pix 4
That was an easy decision.... Hubby loved her + I loved her = KEEP HER FOREVER --- equals hers4eva 




She is on my Shih Tzu Boys Santa Hat --- Van Cleef & Arpels - Vintage Alhambra black onyx Pendant (18 Kt. Yellow Gold)


Pix 5
I had bought the perfume just hoping maybe one day 





Pix 6
I love all my babies here 





I am so happy because both lengths of her chain fit me perfectly.
I don't have to send her back to get chain added.
The short length does not get tucked under my t-shirt - YAY!

Thank you all so much for coming along 
Hope you enjoyed my eye candy pictures


----------



## hers4eva

*I am so happy for you 
Its beautiful *




jasmynh1 said:


> My new eternity ring arrived today and I am so so so happy with it. The diamonds are absolutely beautiful and the gold is gorgeous and shiny. It’s .25ct of G/SI diamonds set in 18k white gold. I wanted something dainty and sparkly and I’m so happy with my choice   definitely worth the wait of a month to have it made.
> View attachment 5236219
> View attachment 5236217
> View attachment 5236218


----------



## sandra w

hers4eva said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies,
> 
> I am so excited
> 
> Santa Claus came early to my house yesterday!
> 
> My wish has been answered
> 
> Ready for a little reveal?
> 
> A hint: she is so beautiful!
> 
> 'Santa Hubby' ordered her on the VCA website.  She came by Fedex.
> She came in a very big box with lots and lots.. I mean lots of stuffing
> 
> 
> Pix 1
> She had so many goodies to look at
> Love her green soft jewelry case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 3
> I was surprised to see her chain tangled with a tag saying Not returnable if removed How do I try her on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 4
> That was an easy decision.... Hubby loved her + I loved her = KEEP HER FOREVER --- equals hers4eva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is on my Shih Tzu Boys Santa Hat --- Van Cleef & Arpels - Vintage Alhambra black onyx (18 Kt. Yellow Gold)
> 
> 
> Pix 5
> I had bought the perfume just hoping maybe one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 6
> I love all my babies here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy because both lengths of her chain fit me perfectly.
> I don't have to send her back to get chain added.
> The short length does not get tucked under my t-shirt - YAY!
> 
> Thank you all so much for coming along
> Hope you enjoyed my eye candy pictures


lovely items .......


----------



## hers4eva

Thank you for your swt kindness!




sandra w said:


> lovely items .......


----------



## JenJBS

hers4eva said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies,
> 
> I am so excited
> 
> Santa Claus came early to my house yesterday!
> 
> My wish has been answered
> 
> Ready for a little reveal?
> 
> A hint: she is so beautiful!
> 
> 'Santa Hubby' ordered her on the VCA website.  She came by Fedex.
> She came in a very big box with lots and lots.. I mean lots of stuffing
> 
> 
> Pix 1
> She had so many goodies to look at
> Love her green soft jewelry case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 3
> I was surprised to see her chain tangled with a tag saying Not returnable if removed How do I try her on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 4
> That was an easy decision.... Hubby loved her + I loved her = KEEP HER FOREVER --- equals hers4eva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is on my Shih Tzu Boys Santa Hat --- Van Cleef & Arpels - Vintage Alhambra black onyx Pendant (18 Kt. Yellow Gold)
> 
> 
> Pix 5
> I had bought the perfume just hoping maybe one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 6
> I love all my babies here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy because both lengths of her chain fit me perfectly.
> I don't have to send her back to get chain added.
> The short length does not get tucked under my t-shirt - YAY!
> 
> Thank you all so much for coming along
> Hope you enjoyed my eye candy pictures



Merry Early Christmas! Wonderful gifts! They are beautiful!


----------



## hers4eva

You are too sweet
I appreciate and thank you for taking the time reply 




JenJBS said:


> Merry Early Christmas! Wonderful gifts! They are beautiful!


----------



## MplusT

Piaget possession bracelet in turquoise


----------



## gwendo25

On the menu for Saturday:


----------



## sandra w

awesome


----------



## Cool Breeze

MplusT said:


> Piaget possession bracelet in turquoise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236909


Thanks for sharing!  It’s a beautiful bracelet.  I’ve always wanted to see one on someone’s wrist and it looks great.


----------



## MplusT

Cool Breeze said:


> Thanks for sharing!  It’s a beautiful bracelet.  I’ve always wanted to see one on someone’s wrist and it looks great.


Thank you so much


----------



## hers4eva

*Happy H A L L O W E E N *

My FOUR favorite loves are feeling very festive!
Let's all party   and dance

Wasn't that so much fun  except for that flying black spider


----------



## skyqueen

hers4eva said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies,
> 
> I am so excited
> 
> Santa Claus came early to my house yesterday!
> 
> My wish has been answered
> 
> Ready for a little reveal?
> 
> A hint: she is so beautiful!
> 
> 'Santa Hubby' ordered her on the VCA website.  She came by Fedex.
> She came in a very big box with lots and lots.. I mean lots of stuffing
> 
> 
> Pix 1
> She had so many goodies to look at
> Love her green soft jewelry case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 3
> I was surprised to see her chain tangled with a tag saying Not returnable if removed How do I try her on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 4
> That was an easy decision.... Hubby loved her + I loved her = KEEP HER FOREVER --- equals hers4eva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is on my Shih Tzu Boys Santa Hat --- Van Cleef & Arpels - Vintage Alhambra black onyx Pendant (18 Kt. Yellow Gold)
> 
> 
> Pix 5
> I had bought the perfume just hoping maybe one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 6
> I love all my babies here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy because both lengths of her chain fit me perfectly.
> I don't have to send her back to get chain added.
> The short length does not get tucked under my t-shirt - YAY!
> 
> Thank you all so much for coming along
> Hope you enjoyed my eye candy pictures


Congrats on your gorgeous new VCA necklace! Someone should hire you to stage jewelry photos...they always look fabulous! 
I love your nail polish color...what brand/color?


----------



## hers4eva

Dear Skyqueen 
You are so thoughtful and so sweet, you made my day 

I have always enjoyed photography.
Loved photographing wildlife and hummingbirds in flight, as well as my flower garden.

I had so much fun using props with my Shih Tzu boy trying to get perfect poses.

Now I moved on to jewelry with props.
It is so fun having a passion you love so much and give it your all.

They say on the purse forum, I am now at purse peace.

So I guess I can say I am at purse and jewelry peace now after adding my VCA pendant.

I am tickled with my small purse and jewelry collection. I gave each item lots of thought and time before I purchased them.

My nail polish is called ‘Revlon 721 raven red’.
If not in your department or grocery store, you can find her on Amazon.
This is the only color I wear.  I carry her  if I don’t paint my nails at home and go to the nail salon.

This color has been discontinued so many times but I manage to find a look alike.

I thank you again for your kindness and have a great Halloween!

This link shows you some of my photography:






						Please Post Your Nature And Wildlife Pictures Here!
					

Please post your Nature and Wildlife picture here!  I will go first:  Pix 1 A Juvenile Bald Eagle with its dinner   PIx 2 The Ruby-Throated Hummingbird in my flower garden   Pix 3 My Shih Tzu Boy at five months old in his garden   Looking forward to all your wonderful photos!




					forum.purseblog.com
				










skyqueen said:


> skyqueen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your gorgeous new VCA necklace! Someone should hire you to stage jewelry photos...they always look fabulous!
> I love your nail polish color...what brand/color?
Click to expand...


----------



## jaskg144

hers4eva said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies,
> 
> I am so excited
> 
> Santa Claus came early to my house yesterday!
> 
> My wish has been answered
> 
> Ready for a little reveal?
> 
> A hint: she is so beautiful!
> 
> 'Santa Hubby' ordered her on the VCA website.  She came by Fedex.
> She came in a very big box with lots and lots.. I mean lots of stuffing
> 
> 
> Pix 1
> She had so many goodies to look at
> Love her green soft jewelry case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 3
> I was surprised to see her chain tangled with a tag saying Not returnable if removed How do I try her on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 4
> That was an easy decision.... Hubby loved her + I loved her = KEEP HER FOREVER --- equals hers4eva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is on my Shih Tzu Boys Santa Hat --- Van Cleef & Arpels - Vintage Alhambra black onyx Pendant (18 Kt. Yellow Gold)
> 
> 
> Pix 5
> I had bought the perfume just hoping maybe one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 6
> I love all my babies here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy because both lengths of her chain fit me perfectly.
> I don't have to send her back to get chain added.
> The short length does not get tucked under my t-shirt - YAY!
> 
> Thank you all so much for coming along
> Hope you enjoyed my eye candy pictures



So so happy for you darling!!! Congratulations  Can’t wait to see how it looks on you


----------



## skyqueen

hers4eva said:


> Dear Skyqueen
> You are so thoughtful and so sweet, you made my day
> 
> I have always enjoyed photography.
> Loved photographing wildlife and hummingbirds in flight, as well as my flower garden.
> 
> I had so much fun using props with my Shih Tzu boy trying to get perfect poses.
> 
> Now I moved on to jewelry with props.
> It is so fun having a passion you love so much and give it your all.
> 
> They say on the purse forum, I am now at purse peace.
> 
> So I guess I can say I am at purse and jewelry peace now after adding my VCA pendant.
> 
> I am tickled with my small purse and jewelry collection. I gave each item lots of thought and time before I purchased them.
> 
> My nail polish is called ‘Revlon 721 raven red’.
> If not in your department or grocery store, you can find her on Amazon.
> This is the only color I wear.  I carry her  if I don’t paint my nails at home and go to the nail salon.
> 
> This color has been discontinued so many times but I manage to find a look alike.
> 
> I thank you again for your kindness and have a great Halloween!
> 
> This link shows you some of my photography:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please Post Your Nature And Wildlife Pictures Here!
> 
> 
> Please post your Nature and Wildlife picture here!  I will go first:  Pix 1 A Juvenile Bald Eagle with its dinner   PIx 2 The Ruby-Throated Hummingbird in my flower garden   Pix 3 My Shih Tzu Boy at five months old in his garden   Looking forward to all your wonderful photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you for the link...just terrific! 
Off to find "raven red/721"


----------



## jaskg144

Happy Halloween everyone 

Matching both hands today   my wedding set in 18k white gold, 0.25ct diamond eternity band and Cartier Love Band. On the other hand I have a micro pave 18k yellow gold eternity band and my YG Love band.  also wearing my YG Love bracelet and some mini white gold diamond hoops (not pictured).


----------



## hers4eva

jasmynh1 said:


> So so happy for you darling!!! Congratulations  Can’t wait to see how it looks on you




Hi jasmynh1,
Thank you for your kind reply


----------



## hers4eva

skyqueen said:


> Thank you for the link...just terrific!
> Off to find "raven red/721"



Awwww thank you


----------



## jelliedfeels

hers4eva said:


> Hi Lovely Ladies,
> 
> I am so excited
> 
> Santa Claus came early to my house yesterday!
> 
> My wish has been answered
> 
> Ready for a little reveal?
> 
> A hint: she is so beautiful!
> 
> 'Santa Hubby' ordered her on the VCA website.  She came by Fedex.
> She came in a very big box with lots and lots.. I mean lots of stuffing
> 
> 
> Pix 1
> She had so many goodies to look at
> Love her green soft jewelry case!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 3
> I was surprised to see her chain tangled with a tag saying Not returnable if removed How do I try her on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 4
> That was an easy decision.... Hubby loved her + I loved her = KEEP HER FOREVER --- equals hers4eva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is on my Shih Tzu Boys Santa Hat --- Van Cleef & Arpels - Vintage Alhambra black onyx Pendant (18 Kt. Yellow Gold)
> 
> 
> Pix 5
> I had bought the perfume just hoping maybe one day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pix 6
> I love all my babies here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy because both lengths of her chain fit me perfectly.
> I don't have to send her back to get chain added.
> The short length does not get tucked under my t-shirt - YAY!
> 
> Thank you all so much for coming along
> Hope you enjoyed my eye candy pictures


Lovely necklace, very pretty in the black and gold. 

side note- VCA make some great perfumes. I love first and the ones with the fairy on them were so cute!


----------



## jelliedfeels

MplusT said:


> Piaget possession bracelet in turquoise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236909


This is gorgeous- what a unique torc bangle.


----------



## mrs moulds

Happy Halloween Everyone. 
I’m heading to do some thrift shopping
Wearing my earring that I lost as a pendant, black diamond pendant along with a ring set in black diamonds; all pieces are set in W14K gold!


----------



## gwendo25

Monday after Halloween…


----------



## dotty8

Chopard Happy Hearts bracelet


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Happy Halloween Everyone.
> I’m heading to do some thrift shopping
> Wearing my earring that I lost as a pendant, black diamond pendant along with a ring set in black diamonds; all pieces are set in W14K gold!
> 
> View attachment 5238175
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238176
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238177


LOVE the hair...chic yet sexy!


----------



## MplusT

jelliedfeels said:


> This is gorgeous- what a unique torc bangle.


Thank you very much!!


----------



## hers4eva

jelliedfeels said:


> Lovely necklace, very pretty in the black and gold.
> 
> side note- VCA make some great perfumes. I love first and the ones with the fairy on them were so cute!



 Thank you so much, she is a special piece to join my little jewelry family.
Great to hear your feedback on the perfume 
Have a great day


----------



## JenJBS

My gold Amare ring by Lace.


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> LOVE the hair...chic yet sexy!


Thank you, Queen ❤️


----------



## jess236

Jennifer Meyer wishbone necklace in YG


----------



## Purrsey

My new garnet ring.


----------



## J.A.N.

New purchase arriving I choose this design because its looks like Chanel and VCA totally stunning from Gems TV.

2.95CT CHAMPAGNE & WHITE DIAMOND 9K GOLD BRACELET

Shouldn't have really splurged out but this design is too die for and I don't have a diamond bracelet  and wanted something a bit snazzy other than a a Tennis bracelet


----------



## gwendo25

Layers of gold and diamonds today! Both rose gold rings purchased when cruising in the old days!  Has anyone ventured out on a cruise recently?  Did you feel safe?


----------



## mewt

All the stuff I'm wearing to bed tonight.  Hairbands are one of my favorite bracelets.


----------



## lxrac

Rainy day gloomy outside jewelry choices-we need some lights here haha. Hermes Kelly pavé white gold bracelet and Cartier love pavé yellow gold. Trying to enjoy them for a few days.


----------



## foxgal

Omg…how do I follow @lxrac ’s gorgeous post?!?

Today decided to wear my alexandrite ring, and then realized the shape/style was perfectly complimented by DH’s wedding band (which he never wears…sigh!). Think I’ll take it in for a good polish and wear it myself!


----------



## lxrac

foxgal said:


> Omg…how do I follow @lxrac ’s gorgeous post?!?
> 
> Today decided to wear my alexandrite ring, and then realized the shape/style was perfectly complimented by DH’s wedding band (which he never wears…sigh!). Think I’ll take it in for a good polish and wear it myself!
> 
> View attachment 5241049



Awwww


----------



## Purrsey

Going WG and with Tanzanite


----------



## SmokieDragon

At home today with my right-hand stack (Qeelin Wulu bracelet, Cartier Trinity Silk Cord bracelet, FOPE Love Nest bracelet and Jadeite bangle), left-hand stack (Cartier Trinity Chain bracelet and FOPE Eka Tiny bracelet) and Qeelin Wulu necklace


----------



## gwendo25

Pear clusters today.


----------



## Pevi

Cheap and cheerful stack of bracelets, a gold vermeil croissant ring, 1cttw diamond stud earrings and my wedding set with a black cashmere sweater, moto alpaca jacket, grey paperbag jeans and white sneakers.
The ring is very pretty but the finish is baaaad. I’ve used it only a handful of times and the plating is already coming off. I have to replate it or strip the gold.


----------



## Purrsey

Just something fun to share. My LO just received some hair clip gift from her aunt. I don't see the difference from these compared to the one on my finger


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Haven’t posted in a while as have been away visiting family - now back in the freezing cold UK  Wearing:

- Kiki McDonough Lola diamond hoop drop earrings in 18k yellow gold
- Cartier Panthere small two tone watch
- Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum stacked with Metro diamond eternity bands in platinum and yellow gold
- Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds in yellow gold


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Haven’t posted in a while as have been away visiting family - now back in the freezing cold UK  Wearing:
> 
> - Kiki McDonough Lola diamond hoop drop earrings in 18k yellow gold
> - Cartier Panthere small two tone watch
> - Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum stacked with Metro diamond eternity bands in platinum and yellow gold
> - Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds in yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5243014
> View attachment 5243015
> View attachment 5243016


Welcome back!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Welcome back!



Thank you!


----------



## gwendo25

Plan on going out tonight and I think I will stick with the blue diamond theme. It reminds me of being on vacation in a warm climate!


----------



## A1aGypsy

Purrsey said:


> Going WG and with Tanzanite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241280


Look at those new rings!!


----------



## mrs moulds

Today:


----------



## JenJBS

Amethyst and diamond earrings.


----------



## pursemonsoon

Just bought these two lapis lazuli stretch bracelets from local shop.  Loving how they look between my Tiffany hardwear link bracelet


----------



## 880

JenJBS said:


> My gold Amare ring by Lace.
> 
> View attachment 5238701


Love your fluid sculptural sensibility re your jewelry choices! Looks amazing!

@mrs moulds, your hair is fabulous, as are your black diamonds!  Hope you had good luck  thrifting!


----------



## JenJBS

880 said:


> Love your fluid sculptural sensibility re your jewelry choices! Looks amazing!
> 
> @mrs moulds, your hair is fabulous, as are your black diamonds!  Hope you had good luck  thrifting!



Thank you!    You're very kind.


----------



## gwendo25

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## J.A.N.

Ab gorgeous bracelet


----------



## gwendo25

J.A.N. said:


> Ab gorgeous bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245295
> View attachment 5245296


Love the bracelet!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Ab gorgeous bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245295
> View attachment 5245296



It’s beautiful and looks lovely on you!


----------



## J.A.N.

I'm ab thrilled with it.
It looks like a Chanel  limited edition piece


----------



## lxrac

J.A.N. said:


> I'm ab thrilled with it.
> It looks like a Chanel  limited edition piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245299



I like your middle ring!


----------



## Farkvam

Birks white gold pearl earrings with my Birks watch...
Also wearing a Canadian jade bangle and my triple diamond 1940s-era engagement ring (family heirloom)...not pictured.


----------



## J.A.N.

lxrac said:


> I like your middle ring!


Thanks  
I bought this for the Euros to support the England team, proud to be British.


----------



## Pevi

J.A.N. said:


> I'm ab thrilled with it.
> It looks like a Chanel  limited edition piece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245299


It does! It’s lovely


----------



## J.A.N.

Pevi said:


> It does! It’s lovely



Thank you Pevi xxx
Thats why I choose it as I'm allergic to most Chanel jewellery and the gold pieces cost an arm and a leg lol


----------



## lxrac

*Baby Cartiers! *


----------



## fortheloveofjewels

My 10 year wedding gift!


----------



## jelliedfeels

Wearing my new RG andalusite necklace and 


And my YG ammolite ring.

I absolutely love them both - such unusual stones.


----------



## fortheloveofjewels

Right hand, Tiffany’s ring, DY bracelets


----------



## skyqueen

fortheloveofjewels said:


> My 10 year wedding gift!


Gorgeous! Love the semi-bezel


----------



## fortheloveofjewels

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous! Love the semi-bezel


Thank you! I just got it, our anniversary is today.


----------



## skyqueen

fortheloveofjewels said:


> Thank you! I just got it, our anniversary is today.


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Vindelacomete

i am so happy to finally have the boucheron quatre on my finger❤️ Thank you for being a happy place to share


----------



## gwendo25

Feeling the GGs today with some days off work!


----------



## SmokieDragon

FOPE bracelets, tennis bracelet, Qeelin rings and a silver blue baroque Akoya necklace

Not pictured are my right hand stack, Love wedding band and FOPE earrings


----------



## Florasun

Some sparkling fall colors_


----------



## hers4eva

*Happy Autumn Jewelry Lovers *

Here's to the left 







and here's to the right 






And here's lots of my excitement ...





Have a stupendous week


----------



## mrs moulds

Lookey, lookey! A gift from my amazing 6 brothers, yes 6. They love to surprise me, and  my sister with little gifts. My dad told each one of them that they had to care for his ladies in his life. Boy, they live up to his request everyday. I’m a lucky sister !


----------



## JenJBS

Had to wear my US Marine Corps necklace for US Veteran's Day.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Tahitian Keshi necklace, Vintage Alhambra Blue Agate bracelet, tennis bracelet, e-ring and Qeelin Wulu ring. Not pictured are FOPE earrings, right-hand bracelet stack and Love Wedding Band


----------



## Purrsey

I have some loose small stones (spinel, sapphire, tsavorite). So I asked my jeweller to make them into a ring which I let him free play (because I really have no idea what I want!). He added 5 little diamonds. I think it's looks like dressy ring but at the same time fun for a plain outfit.


----------



## hers4eva

*Part 2*
And here's to the upper middle 










Enjoy a wonderful day admiring all your  pretty jewelry!


----------



## Cool Breeze

mrs moulds said:


> Lookey, lookey! A gift from my amazing 6 brothers, yes 6. They love to surprise me, and  my sister with little gifts. My dad told each one of them that they had to care for his ladies in his life. Boy, they live up to his request everyday. I’m a lucky sister !


Wow!  What a lovely gesture and gift.  I imagine you’re pretty sweet to them as well.  Great story.


----------



## Cool Breeze

JenJBS said:


> Had to wear my US Marine Corps necklace for US Veteran's Day.
> 
> View attachment 5247865


We can’t thank you enough for your service.  Please know how much we appreciate you and all your fellow service men and women.


----------



## JenJBS

Cool Breeze said:


> We can’t thank you enough for your service.  Please know how much we appreciate you and all your fellow service men and women.



Thank you, Cool Breeze!     It was an honor to serve.


----------



## mrs moulds

Purrsey said:


> I have some loose small stones (spinel, sapphire, tsavorite). So I asked my jeweller to make them into a ring which I let him free play (because I really have no idea what I want!). He added 5 little diamonds. I think it's looks like dressy ring but at the same time fun for a plain outfit.
> 
> View attachment 5248264
> View attachment 5248265


Beautiful


----------



## mrs moulds

Cool Breeze said:


> Wow!  What a lovely gesture and gift.  I imagine you’re pretty sweet to them as well.  Great story.


Thank you.
I try to be. Now, growing up, I wanted my mom to take them back to the ‘ baby store’ LOL
  I wouldn’t trade them for anything ❤️


----------



## mrs moulds

JenJBS said:


> Had to wear my US Marine Corps necklace for US Veteran's Day.
> 
> View attachment 5247865


Thank you for your service to this great country ❤️


----------



## JenJBS

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you for your service to this great country ❤



Thank you!    It was an honor to serve.


----------



## Florasun

SmokieDragon said:


> Tahitian Keshi necklace, Vintage Alhambra Blue Agate bracelet, tennis bracelet, e-ring and Qeelin Wulu ring. Not pictured are FOPE earrings, right-hand bracelet stack and Love Wedding Band
> 
> View attachment 5248239
> View attachment 5248240
> View attachment 5248241


Love your watch!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Florasun said:


> Love your watch!!



Thanks so much! It’s a JLC Reverso Classic Monoface (Medium model)  I was thinking it’s not quite jewelry so I didn’t mention it in my post but I love photographing it hehe


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Wearing diamonds   for a very special occasion tonight.


----------



## Pevi

Gold and ruby antique earrings, Tous world pendant, gold bangle, gold beaded bracelet, gold vermeil ring, Huawei watch fit and wedding set with a cream and gold sweatshirt, pale denim mom jeans and white sneakers with leopard print details.


----------



## mrs moulds

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Wearing diamonds   for a very special occasion tonight.


I fainted….okay, just was revived! 
beyond beautiful, simply elegant❤️


----------



## SmokieDragon

Omega Aqua Terra, diamond tennis bracelet and FOPE Prima bracelet. Not pictured are my diamond solitaire bezel necklace and right hand stack


----------



## Onebagtoomany

- 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
- VCA Magic Alhambra in MOP/yellow gold (worn doubled)
- Tiffany 1.04 ttcw three stone diamond ring in platinum stacked with Metro diamond bands in platinum and yellow gold 
- Cartier Trinity ring

Also my Cartier Panthere watch in two tone (not pictured).


----------



## mrs moulds

Happy Sunday Loves ❤
Hanging with these two today:


----------



## JenJBS

My pink pearl earrings for church this morning.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

mrs moulds said:


> I fainted….okay, just was revived!
> beyond beautiful, simply elegant❤


Thank you so much.   This is my 10th yr anniversary ring solitaire.   Thank you


----------



## gwendo25

Feeling light and bright today!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Bought this beauty which arrived today - Cartier Love wedding ring in yellow gold and pave diamonds - part early Christmas present from my husband and part financed by my selling some pieces that I no longer wear  

Neither of us wear our original wedding rings and over the last few years I’ve been wearing a mixture of different bands on my wedding finger, which I enjoy, but it would be nice to have a special ring which I could wear most of the time. I can’t quite believe that I own the pave Love ring now, I can’t stop looking at it


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Also wearing 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold, Kiki McDonough Fantasy pave diamond and lavender amethyst pendant in yellow gold and Cartier Trinity ring on my right hand.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Bought this beauty which arrived today - Cartier Love wedding ring in yellow gold and pave diamonds - part early Christmas present from my husband and part financed by my selling some pieces that I no longer wear
> 
> Neither of us wear our original wedding rings and over the last few years I’ve been wearing a mixture of different bands on my wedding finger, which I enjoy, but it would be nice to have a special ring which I could wear most of the time. I can’t quite believe that I own the pave Love ring now, I can’t stop looking at it
> 
> View attachment 5252350


Congrats and this is truly beautiful xxx


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Congrats and this is truly beautiful xxx



Thanks JAN  I’m so happy with it, it’s literally a dream piece for me  It took some persuading to get my husband to pay even half as he hates branded things generally, I’m still surprised he agreed


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks JAN  I’m so happy with it, it’s literally a dream piece for me  It took some persuading to get my husband to pay even half as he hates branded things generally, I’m still surprised he agreed



I would be too its ab awesome 
My hubby's the same brands mean nothing to him lol.


----------



## mrs moulds

Onebagtoomany said:


> Bought this beauty which arrived today - Cartier Love wedding ring in yellow gold and pave diamonds - part early Christmas present from my husband and part financed by my selling some pieces that I no longer wear
> 
> Neither of us wear our original wedding rings and over the last few years I’ve been wearing a mixture of different bands on my wedding finger, which I enjoy, but it would be nice to have a special ring which I could wear most of the time. I can’t quite believe that I own the pave Love ring now, I can’t stop looking at it
> 
> View attachment 5252350


As always, beautiful pieces, its elegant, just like you! ❤️


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mrs moulds said:


> As always, beautiful pieces, its elegant, just like you! ❤



Thank you so much for such a lovely comment, you have made my day


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Bought this beauty which arrived today - Cartier Love wedding ring in yellow gold and pave diamonds - part early Christmas present from my husband and part financed by my selling some pieces that I no longer wear
> 
> Neither of us wear our original wedding rings and over the last few years I’ve been wearing a mixture of different bands on my wedding finger, which I enjoy, but it would be nice to have a special ring which I could wear most of the time. I can’t quite believe that I own the pave Love ring now, I can’t stop looking at it
> 
> View attachment 5252350


Looks great on you, enjoy!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Looks great on you, enjoy!!



Thank you!


----------



## Pevi

Matchy-matchy today for a semi formal event. All yellow gold and diamonds, with a small-faced Marc Jacobs watch.


----------



## PantherDia

SmokieDragon said:


> Tahitian Keshi necklace, Vintage Alhambra Blue Agate bracelet, tennis bracelet, e-ring and Qeelin Wulu ring. Not pictured are FOPE earrings, right-hand bracelet stack and Love Wedding Band
> 
> View attachment 5248239
> View attachment 5248240
> View attachment 5248241


Wow your blue agate looks stunning!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Bought this beauty which arrived today - Cartier Love wedding ring in yellow gold and pave diamonds - part early Christmas present from my husband and part financed by my selling some pieces that I no longer wear
> 
> Neither of us wear our original wedding rings and over the last few years I’ve been wearing a mixture of different bands on my wedding finger, which I enjoy, but it would be nice to have a special ring which I could wear most of the time. I can’t quite believe that I own the pave Love ring now, I can’t stop looking at it
> 
> View attachment 5252350



Congrats!!  So happy for you! Love your new MOP Magic Pendant too!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

PantherDia said:


> Wow your blue agate looks stunning!



Thanks so much!!


----------



## J.A.N.

New preowned purchase 2 day
9ct twisted tri colour Italian hoops


----------



## mrs moulds

J.A.N. said:


> New preowned purchase 2 day
> 9ct twisted tri colour Italian hoops
> View attachment 5253367
> View attachment 5253368


I like ❤️


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats!!  So happy for you! Love your new MOP Magic Pendant too!!



Thank you so much! I’m thrilled with both!


----------



## gwendo25

Thinking about what to wear today…


----------



## mrs moulds

gwendo25 said:


> Thinking about what to wear today…
> 
> View attachment 5253994
> View attachment 5253995
> View attachment 5253996
> View attachment 5253997


All of it❤️


----------



## skyqueen

Onebagtoomany said:


> Bought this beauty which arrived today - Cartier Love wedding ring in yellow gold and pave diamonds - part early Christmas present from my husband and part financed by my selling some pieces that I no longer wear
> 
> Neither of us wear our original wedding rings and over the last few years I’ve been wearing a mixture of different bands on my wedding finger, which I enjoy, but it would be nice to have a special ring which I could wear most of the time. I can’t quite believe that I own the pave Love ring now, I can’t stop looking at it
> 
> View attachment 5252350


A beauty!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> A beauty!



Thank you!


----------



## Tempo

Today‘s set up: Daytona, wedding stack, some Loves.


----------



## missie1

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Wearing diamonds   for a very special occasion tonight.


Stunning


----------



## missie1

Tempo said:


> Today‘s set up: Daytona, wedding stack, some Loves.
> 
> View attachment 5254116


I smile every time I see your bling. It’s so insane.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My new Love ring was twinkling at me today


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> My new Love ring was twinkling at me today
> 
> View attachment 5254472


The more i see this stunner the more I love it.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> The more i see this stunner the more I love it.



Thanks, I’m so happy with it! It looks really beautiful in all three metal colours too, I chose yellow as I wear mainly yellow gold but the same design in the white gold is amazing. I’d love to get the bracelet too but will need a lottery win for that!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks, I’m so happy with it! It looks really beautiful in all three metal colours too, I chose yellow as I wear mainly yellow gold but the same design in the white gold is amazing. I’d love to get the bracelet too but will need a lottery win for that!



My pleasure xxx
Did u buy this new or preowned?
I've started looking for this lol
I've spent way too much as always  
Its quite exp but def worth every penny imo.
This could replace my L.V  which is quite chunky and worn with my wedding ring.
This is def one of my fav rings in your collection.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> My pleasure xxx
> Did u buy this new or preowned?
> I've started looking for this lol
> I've spent way too much as always
> Its quite exp but def worth every penny imo.
> This could replace my L.V  which is quite chunky and worn with my wedding ring.
> This is def one of my fav rings in your collection.



New  I’m still horrified by the price but it doesn’t feel so bad when I consider that DH paid half and I paid for the rest with money from selling pieces I no longer wore. I would happily have bought it preowned but it seemed it was impossible to find it in the size I need which is 56. Technically I could have got a 55 if I wear it on my wedding finger only, but I wanted the option to wear it as a right hand ring sometimes. In the end Cartier had to source it from Switzerland for me as they didn’t have any 56s left in the UK.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> New  I’m still horrified by the price but it doesn’t feel so bad when I consider that DH paid half and I paid for the rest with money from selling pieces I no longer wore. I would happily have bought it preowned but it seemed it was impossible to find it in the size I need which is 56. Technically I could have got a 55 if I wear it on my wedding finger only, but I wanted the option to wear it as a right hand ring sometimes. In the end Cartier had to source it from Switzerland for me as they didn’t have any 56s left in the UK.


Wow and double wow
Now I can see why it's a dream piece 
Love love love it


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Wow and double wow
> Now I can see why it's a dream piece
> Love love love it



Thanks JAN  I’m a big fan of the Love line anyway so know I will love and wear it - also have the cuff, SM bracelet with six diamonds, interlocking necklace with diamonds and a plain regular sized ring! I think if you enjoy the Love design already it will work really well with your existing jewellery. What metal colour would you want?


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks JAN  I’m a big fan of the Love line anyway so know I will love and wear it - also have the cuff, SM bracelet with six diamonds, interlocking necklace with diamonds and a plain regular sized ring! I think if you enjoy the Love design already it will work really well with your existing jewellery. What metal colour would you want?



Wow a nice  little collection there 
Yellow is really lovely 
It would be preowned and a bargain 
I can keep dreaming in the meantime ha ha ha


----------



## Tempo

missie1 said:


> I smile every time I see your bling. It’s so insane.


Thanks again Missie! Your comments are always nice, even if I'm posting the same things for the tenth time!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Wow a nice  little collection there
> Yellow is really lovely
> It would be preowned and a bargain
> I can keep dreaming in the meantime ha ha ha



You never know, a bargain may turn up! If you tell me the size(s) you are interested in I can keep an eye out for you?


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> You never know, a bargain may turn up! If you tell me the size(s) you are interested in I can keep an eye out for you?


That's so kind of you   
A UK size Q would be ideal.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Sparkles for today!

- Marco Bicego Lunaria diamond drop earrings in white/yellow gold
- Cartier Panthere watch in two tone steel and gold
- Cartier Love wedding band with diamond pave in yellow gold
- Cartier Trinity ring

I’ve had the MB earrings for a while but don’t wear them often enough.


----------



## hers4eva

Woof Are all my pretty jewelry ladies excited that Santa Claus will be coming down the chimney very soon?
As you can see, I got my Santa Claus suit on, so that shows I am so excited 

Happy Turkey Day to all of you  and for those that don't celebrate Turkey Day this week, I am sending you a furry hug 

Your sweet Shih Tzu Boy


----------



## Onebagtoomany

It’s a yellow diamonds and pears kind of day today


----------



## Pevi

I’m wearing my new paperclip bracelet. It’s a gold-filled piece that I’ve bought for the upcoming summer. I usually spend the whole summer at the beach and I like to wear care-free jewelry, specially silver, but I had wanted this style for a long time and found it in gold-filled, which nobody sells in my country, so I had to have it. The closure/latch is very pretty too, and well made.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

At home today so no rings or bracelets - just my Kiki McDonough Lola diamond hoop drop earrings in yellow gold.


----------



## hers4eva

I had this vision last night , so this morning I tried to make my vision come alive in a photo 

Why not  share my Christmas pendant with my 'precious moments' adorable little girl

Don't you all get the feeling she loves it just as much as I do 




Thought this photo would make you all smile today


----------



## J.A.N.

New purchases 
Blue moonstone and silver ring along with initials L+V (Louis Vuitton of course)


----------



## Pevi

Today, I’m wearing my most complimented earrings (my culture doesn’t really do compliments, but people do compliment these or stare at them ). I paired them with a new rolo yg chain, diamond pendant, my Huawei watch fit with the sakura pink strap, half eternity ring on my index finger, wedding set and a stack of bracelets. 
I’m wearing a navy jean jacket in an exaggerated bomber shape, a white t-shirt with red details, navy joggers and white sneakers.


----------



## QualityNClass

smile10281 said:


> Pearl charm necklace by Monica Rich Kosann layered with my new TSC amulet.


This looks so beautiful!! May I ask what size is ur TSC vine amulet and what chain you paired it with. I have been on a look out for a good chain for my tsc amulet and cannot find a good one.


----------



## gwendo25

*Rose gold beauties today!




*


----------



## J.A.N.

Beautiful  Blue Moonstone


----------



## SmokieDragon

hers4eva said:


> Woof Are all my pretty jewelry ladies excited that Santa Claus will be coming down the chimney very soon?
> As you can see, I got my Santa Claus suit on, so that shows I am so excited
> 
> Happy Turkey Day to all of you  and for those that don't celebrate Turkey Day this week, I am sending you a furry hug
> 
> Your sweet Shih Tzu Boy



Your Shih Tzu is so handsome that I just noticed your VA Onyx Pendant! Beautiful pendant with your handsome boy!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Hanging around the house today with my VA Guilloche Pendant, lavender jadeite bracelet, tennis bracelet and right hand stack (not pictured)


----------



## smile10281

QualityNClass said:


> This looks so beautiful!! May I ask what size is ur TSC vine amulet and what chain you paired it with. I have been on a look out for a good chain for my tsc amulet and cannot find a good one.


Thank you! 

The amulet is in the medium size, and I’ve put it on a 32” oval link chain from Monica Rich Kosann. I’m not sure if the chain is visible on her website; I had emailed the concierge about it since I had bought a similar chain from them in rose gold previously. They sent me a direct link to purchase. Let me know if you want more info.


----------



## gwendo25

Saturday’s delights! Going solo with sappire/diamond ring and Roberto Coin 5.5 ct diamond bangle.


----------



## Pevi

Different colors of gold with a long flowery dress for my eldest’s first communion


----------



## DustyRoseInk

Addicted to bags said:


> Recently purchased a Tiffany T square bracelet worn with a Fitbit Charge 3 , a mini dog bracelet and a thin Cartier diamond love bracelet. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 4470513


Love i! I would love to see what ur Fitbit looks like with only ur Cartier love.


----------



## A bottle of Red

hers4eva said:


> I had this vision last night , so this morning I tried to make my vision come alive in a photo
> 
> Why not  share my Christmas pendant with my 'precious moments' adorable little girl
> 
> Don't you all get the feeling she loves it just as much as I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this photo would make you all smile today


I love precious moments figurines!


----------



## QualityNClass

smile10281 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The amulet is in the medium size, and I’ve put it on a 32” oval link chain from Monica Rich Kosann. I’m not sure if the chain is visible on her website; I had emailed the concierge about it since I had bought a similar chain from them in rose gold previously. They sent me a direct link to purchase. Let me know if you want more info.


Yes please! Could you kindly message me directly or share it here?


----------



## Addicted to bags

DustyRoseInk said:


> Love i! I would love to see what ur Fitbit looks like with only ur Cartier love.


The thin Love or the regular Love? I have both. And I wear an Apple Watch and a Fitbit so you get a choice in that too


----------



## DustyRoseInk

Addicted to bags said:


> The thin Love or the regular Love? I have both. And I wear an Apple Watch and a Fitbit so you get a choice in that too



 I’d love to see the Fitbit with the regular love. I’m in the market for a love and am trying to figure out if I wanna wear on it the same hand as my Fitbit Luxe.


----------



## lill_canele

A little late but besides my usual everyday jewelry, a little something I wore for Thanksgiving dinner.

-Ruby earrings given to me by my mother (given to her by my grandfather)
- garnet necklace and ring given to me by my father from my late grandmother


----------



## jelliedfeels

lill_canele said:


> A little late but besides my usual everyday jewelry, a little something I wore for Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> -Ruby earrings given to me by my mother (given to her by my grandfather)
> - garnet necklace and ring given to me by my father from my late grandmother
> 
> View attachment 5260795


Beautiful! Rubies and garnets are the best


----------



## Tempo

My today’s brunch set up: Day-Date, wedding stack, Sabbadini diamond ring, some Loves.


----------



## Pevi

Tempo said:


> My today’s brunch set up: Day-Date, wedding stack, Sabbadini diamond ring, some Loves.
> 
> View attachment 5260903


Gorgeous!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Kiki McDonough Lola diamond hoop drop earrings in yellow gold, Cartier Love diamond pave wedding band in yellow gold and pink sapphire and diamond three stone ring in yellow gold (caught some beautiful light to photograph the rings in ).


----------



## Addicted to bags

DustyRoseInk said:


> I’d love to see the Fitbit with the regular love. I’m in the market for a love and am trying to figure out if I wanna wear on it the same hand as my Fitbit Luxe.


Ok, I'll try to take a pic today.


----------



## Addicted to bags

DustyRoseInk said:


> I’d love to see the Fitbit with the regular love. I’m in the market for a love and am trying to figure out if I wanna wear on it the same hand as my Fitbit Luxe.


I wear my Fitbit on the right hand (am right handed) so sorry it was hard to get a good angle. Couldn't decide which photo shows the combo better so here's both. HTH.


----------



## DustyRoseInk

Addicted to bags said:


> I wear my Fitbit on the right hand (am right handed) so sorry it was hard to get a good angle. Couldn't decide which photo shows the combo better so here's both. HTH.
> 
> View attachment 5261085
> View attachment 5261086


Thanks for taking these. They look great!!


----------



## Tempo

Pevi said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Happy Tuesday — loving new red string with a tiny diamond


----------



## Alienza

Tiffany and non-branded MOP necklace


----------



## JOJA

Alienza said:


> Tiffany and non-branded MOP necklace



LOVE the MOP necklace!!


----------



## Purrsey

Fancy ring sets me in a fancy mood


----------



## Alienza

JOJA said:


> LOVE the MOP necklace!!



Thanks! It was an impulse buy. Luckily it is very easy to stack will all other necklace that I own.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My goodies today


----------



## Pevi

SmokieDragon said:


> My goodies today
> 
> View attachment 5263296
> View attachment 5263297
> View attachment 5263298
> View attachment 5263299
> View attachment 5263300


I really like all your jewelry. That yellow gold ring is beautiful!


----------



## mrs moulds

Wearing my oval diamonds today:,
2.15 Oval studs set in 14K White Gold.
1.0 Oval  pendant set in 14K Yellow Gold.


----------



## A bottle of Red

mrs moulds said:


> Wearing my oval diamonds today:,
> 2.15 Oval studs set in 14K White Gold.
> 1.0 Oval  pendant set in 14K Yellow Gold.


Wowzers those are huge!


----------



## mrs moulds

A bottle of Red said:


> Wowzers those are huge!


Thank you❤️
Yes, Oval Shape Diamonds Tend To Look Larger Than Round’s With The Same Spec’s.
I haven’t wore them in such along time, due to Covid; However, I Decided To Look Cute At Home❤️


----------



## A bottle of Red

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you❤️
> Yes, Oval Shape Diamonds Tend To Look Larger Than Round’s With The Same Spec’s.
> I haven’t wore them in such along time, due to Covid; However, I Decided To Look Cute At Home❤️


Absolutely wear them!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Large hoops in 18k yellow gold that I bought on a recent trip to visit family abroad, Cartier Panthere watch in two tone steel and yellow gold, Cartier Love diamond pave wedding ring in yellow gold and David Yurman Stax diamond ring in yellow gold.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Onebagtoomany said:


> Large hoops in 18k yellow gold that I bought on a recent trip to visit family abroad, Cartier Panthere watch in two tone steel and yellow gold, Cartier Love diamond pave wedding ring in yellow gold and David Yurman Stax diamond ring in yellow gold.
> 
> View attachment 5264090
> View attachment 5264091
> View attachment 5264092


Amazing!  My all time favorite watch— I was so sad when they discontinued it years ago.  When it came back couple yrs ago I went to purchase it but was sidetracked by another Cartier time piece.   Now it’s once again on my Christmas list .  All of your pieces are stunning!  Enjoy.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Amazing!  My all time favorite watch— I was so sad when they discontinued it years ago.  When it came back couple yrs ago I went to purchase it but was sidetracked by another Cartier time piece.   Now it’s once again on my Christmas list .  All of your pieces are stunning!  Enjoy.



Thank you so much! I love love love my Panthere, sometimes I wonder if I should have bought it in the larger size but I’m thinking of getting another Cartier watch at some point and so it would be nice to have different styles/sizes. I hope Santa brings you a Panthere amongst other goodies for Christmas


----------



## SmokieDragon

Pevi said:


> I really like all your jewelry. That yellow gold ring is beautiful!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Qeelin Yuyi necklace, semi eternity ring, green jadeite ring, lavender jadeite bracelet, diamond tennis bracelet, FOPE Prima bracelets, FOPE Love Nest bracelet, jadeite bangle and Cartier Trinity chain bracelet


----------



## calisnoopy

I always find these threads so fun to browse thru and finally have some pics organized on my phone albums so I can actually add to this thread too 

Random pics from recent times and years...sorry a bunch of silly ones too where I made my fiancé model pieces so I could take pics and show that I "share" as well


----------



## mrs moulds

Onebagtoomany said:


> Large hoops in 18k yellow gold that I bought on a recent trip to visit family abroad, Cartier Panthere watch in two tone steel and yellow gold, Cartier Love diamond pave wedding ring in yellow gold and David Yurman Stax diamond ring in yellow gold.
> 
> View attachment 5264090
> View attachment 5264091
> View attachment 5264092


Beautiful, Beautiful, Beautiful ❤️


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mrs moulds said:


> Beautiful, Beautiful, Beautiful ❤



Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Today’s goodies on my left arm. Please ignore the date on my watch as I haven’t been adjusting it haha. Not pictured is my right-arm stack. No earrings and necklace today


----------



## 880

I don’t think I have sufficient ironic attitude for it, but I wanted to post this here in case anyone buys a brooch or something and wants to make it part of a daily rotation.





__





						Bergdorf Goodman
					





					www.bergdorfgoodman.com
				




im wearing Belperron earrings, but am too tired to take a pic


----------



## Addicted to bags

880 said:


> I don’t think I have sufficient ironic attitude for it, but I wanted to post this here in case anyone buys a brooch or something and wants to make it part of a daily rotation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bergdorf Goodman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bergdorfgoodman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im wearing Belperron earrings, but am too tired to take a pic


Some interesting pieces. Definitely not my style but I can admire it.


----------



## 880

I own the virgin gold corne earrings by Belperron, but not any chalcedony (Belperron chalcedony is hugely expensive; I think a cuff that I love is either 250K USD or 500K USD, o forget which. Plus, the fact that I tend to drop and break things lol….

So I bought a vintage pair of earrings and pin on a chain.  It’s Kenneth J Lane for Belperron, duchess of Windsor collection. Appears to be dead stock, unworn; I love mixing real and fashion jewelry, so I’m going to have fun with this 

Second pic is on the matching chain worn like a lariat. With a chanel cashmere coat circa 2009


----------



## A bottle of Red

My new Graff bangle


----------



## A bottle of Red

Clearer picture


----------



## Purrsey

My dainty bracelets, when come together, I think they make a happy weekend stack! (Been wearing like these past weekends)


----------



## Purrsey

A bottle of Red said:


> Clearer picture


Wow this is so elegant. Sorry is Graff a jewellery brand ? (Anyway I googled so yes , I answered to my own qn lol). 
I've never heard of (I'm only pretty new to jewelry game to begin with) and just realised there's a store in my country.


----------



## gwendo25

Black & white diamonds with Tiffany T-wrap bracelet and Tag Aquaracer.


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> I own the virgin gold corne earrings by Belperron, but not any chalcedony (Belperron chalcedony is hugely expensive; I think a cuff that I love is either 250K USD or 500K USD, o forget which. Plus, the fact that I tend to drop and break things lol….
> 
> So I bought a vintage pair of earrings and pin on a chain.  It’s Kenneth J Lane for Belperron, duchess of Windsor collection. Appears to be dead stock, unworn; I love mixing real and fashion jewelry, so I’m going to have fun with this
> 
> Second pic is on the matching chain worn like a lariat. With a chanel cashmere coat circa 2009
> 
> View attachment 5265342
> View attachment 5265361


Love your style!  You always find such unique and beautiful pieces.  They look great with your wardrobe.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JenJBS

Will be wearing my Giles and Brother silver twist cuff for a casual Saturday.  Not wearing anything nice to take my care in for an oil change...


----------



## 880

Cool Breeze said:


> Love your style!  You always find such unique and beautiful pieces.  They look great with your wardrobe.  Thanks for sharing.


Thanks so much for your kind words @Cool Breeze ! Hugs


----------



## hers4eva

SmokieDragon said:


> Your Shih Tzu is so handsome that I just noticed your VA Onyx Pendant! Beautiful pendant with your handsome boy!



*
  Thank you so much for your sweet words!
Give your Shih Tzu Benji a big snuggle from us today *


----------



## hers4eva

A bottle of Red said:


> I love precious moments figurines!



*Awwww so glad you can relate how PRECIOUS  they all are made with such amazing sweet intricate details *


----------



## 880

880 said:


> I own the virgin gold corne earrings by Belperron, but not any chalcedony (Belperron chalcedony is hugely expensive; I think a cuff that I love is either 250K USD or 500K USD, o forget which. Plus, the fact that I tend to drop and break things lol….
> 
> So I bought a vintage pair of earrings and pin on a chain.  It’s Kenneth J Lane for Belperron, duchess of Windsor collection. Appears to be dead stock, unworn; I love mixing real and fashion jewelry, so I’m going to have fun with this
> 
> Second pic is on the matching chain worn like a lariat. With a chanel cashmere coat circa 2009
> 
> View attachment 5265342
> View attachment 5265361


To be clear what I am wearing above is not Belperron. KJL is a designer of fashion, or faux, jewelry.


----------



## A bottle of Red

@calisnoopy  i would love more info/pics on your heart shaped ring pretty please!


----------



## jelliedfeels

880 said:


> I own the virgin gold corne earrings by Belperron, but not any chalcedony (Belperron chalcedony is hugely expensive; I think a cuff that I love is either 250K USD or 500K USD, o forget which. Plus, the fact that I tend to drop and break things lol….
> 
> So I bought a vintage pair of earrings and pin on a chain.  It’s Kenneth J Lane for Belperron, duchess of Windsor collection. Appears to be dead stock, unworn; I love mixing real and fashion jewelry, so I’m going to have fun with this
> 
> Second pic is on the matching chain worn like a lariat. With a chanel cashmere coat circa 2009
> 
> View attachment 5265342
> View attachment 5265361


These are lovely and slightly whimsical.


----------



## lill_canele

Wearing this ring today to match the color of my dress. Belonged to my late grandmother.


----------



## SmokieDragon

lill_canele said:


> Wearing this ring today to match the color of my dress. Belonged to my late grandmother.
> 
> View attachment 5266316



What stone is this? The colour is so vibrant and the star pattern on it reminds me of an onyx bracelet thay my mum handed down to me. It’s beautiful!


----------



## lill_canele

SmokieDragon said:


> What stone is this? The colour is so vibrant and the star pattern on it reminds me of an onyx bracelet thay my mum handed down to me. It’s beautiful!



Thank you! I believe it’s a moonstone.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Seed bead bangle
Nomination charm bracelet.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today’s sparkles:

- 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
- Hearts on Fire 1 ttcw Fulfillment pendant in yellow gold
- Cartier Love diamond pave wedding band in yellow gold 
- Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds in yellow gold


----------



## JenJBS

My gold Amare ring from Lace


----------



## mrs moulds

gwendo25 said:


> Black & white diamonds with Tiffany T-wrap bracelet and Tag Aquaracer.
> View attachment 5265652
> View attachment 5265653
> View attachment 5265655


Loving EVERYTHING! And, you have beautiful hands/nails❤️


----------



## gwendo25

mrs moulds said:


> Loving EVERYTHING! And, you have beautiful hands/nails❤


Thank you!


----------



## gwendo25

Feeling bright today!


----------



## J.A.N.




----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Some bling for a morning zoom seminar

Had a hard time finding anything, it’s been a very long time!

Thanks everyone for your inspiration and  so very glamorous photos!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Some bling for a morning zoom seminar

Had a hard time finding anything, it’s been a very long time!

Thanks everyone for your inspiration and 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5268704

	

		
			
		

		
	
 so very glamorous photos!


----------



## jelliedfeels

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 5267683
> View attachment 5267684


That emerald is beautiful 
What is the red stone?


----------



## 880

some Etsy fun fashion jewelry and vintage  paste jewelry
With chanel boucle jacket; dior leopard coat and jacket; Hermes mens scarf; chanel cashmere coat; hermes cashmere medor jacket. faux chalcedony (last pics) is Kenneth jay lane for duchess of Windsor collection inspired by Belperron.
last pic is with VCA six motif necklace


----------



## J.A.N.

jelliedfeels said:


> That emerald is beautiful
> What is the red stone?


Thank you its my fav ring of all 
The red stone is Carmelian


----------



## essiedub

lill_canele said:


> Wearing this ring today to match the color of my dress. Belonged to my late grandmother.
> 
> View attachment 5266316





SmokieDragon said:


> What stone is this? The colour is so vibrant and the star pattern on it reminds me of an onyx bracelet thay my mum handed down to me. It’s beautiful!





lill_canele said:


> Thank you! I believe it’s a moonstone.




I believe this is a star ruby...and it is lovely!


----------



## gwendo25

Love the saturation of colour in my Tanzanite pieces!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing:

Kiki McDonough Lola diamond hoop drop earrings in yellow gold
Tiffany 1.04 ttcw diamond three stone ring in platinum stacked with Metro diamond bands in platinum and yellow gold
Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds in yellow gold 

Also my Cartier Panthere watch, not pictured.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

880 said:


> some Etsy fun fashion jewelry and vintage  paste jewelry
> With chanel boucle jacket; dior leopard coat and jacket; Hermes mens scarf; chanel cashmere coat; hermes cashmere medor jacket. faux chalcedony (last pics) is Kenneth jay lane for duchess of Windsor collection inspired by Belperron.
> last pic is with VCA six motif necklace
> View attachment 5268974
> View attachment 5268975
> View attachment 5269001
> View attachment 5269003
> View attachment 5269005
> View attachment 5269006
> View attachment 5269007





880 said:


> some Etsy fun fashion jewelry and vintage  paste jewelry
> With chanel boucle jacket; dior leopard coat and jacket; Hermes mens scarf; chanel cashmere coat; hermes cashmere medor jacket. faux chalcedony (last pics) is Kenneth jay lane for duchess of Windsor collection inspired by Belperron.
> last pic is with VCA six motif necklace
> View attachment 5268974
> View attachment 5268975
> View attachment 5269001
> View attachment 5269003
> View attachment 5269005
> View attachment 5269006
> View attachment 5269007


Wow!
Great selection there!

Think the last might be my fave but hard decide

Anyway, all very very yummy!

Someone knowledgeable in stones once told me good jewellery is like good food. 

In that context all  looks edible from here

880 great choices!


----------



## SmokieDragon

VCA Vintage Alhambra MOP Pendant, JLC Reverso (just realised that it has a guilloche dial which makes it jewelry in my eyes hehe), Cartier Trinity Cord Bracelet, FOPE Prima bracelet, diamond tennis bracelet, freshwater pearl earrings with white topaz, Qeelin Wulu ring, Cartier Trinity ring, Cartier Love Wedding Band and right wrist stack (not pictured)


----------



## JenJBS

gwendo25 said:


> Love the saturation of colour in my Tanzanite pieces!
> View attachment 5269176
> View attachment 5269177
> View attachment 5269178
> View attachment 5269179



WOW!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

lill_canele said:


> Wearing this ring today to match the color of my dress. Belonged to my late grandmother.
> 
> View attachment 5266316


Family jewellery is just the very best, like  having their goodwill & support right along with you. Your very own family magic.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

calisnoopy said:


> I always find these threads so fun to browse thru and finally have some pics organized on my phone albums so I can actually add to this thread too
> 
> Random pics from recent times and years...sorry a bunch of silly ones too where I made my fiancé model pieces so I could take pics and show that I "share" as well
> 
> View attachment 5264149
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264153
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264150
> View attachment 5264167
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264159
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264160
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264168



Great partner there!

Love your stuff too...


----------



## skyqueen

My new diamond safety pin earrings...fun and unique 
A nice alternative to hoops!


----------



## lill_canele

essiedub said:


> I believe this is a star ruby...and it is lovely!



Oooooh , lol, my bad! To be honest I know very little about my grandmother's jewelry except that she had good taste.
Haha, thank you!


----------



## Pevi

Wearing a new ring! I saw it a couple of weeks ago in an antique/second hand shop and loved it. I decided to wait a couple of days to not buy it impulsively (I really don’t NEED new jewelry, but I need new summer clothes, LOL). I wasn’t able to go to the shop immediately, but I went back yesterday and still loved the ring. I saw it again, went to lunch, and came back and got it! I love it! 
It’ 18k gold and three 0.03 each diamonds.
I have a similar vermeil piece that’s really pretty pic attached), but nothing compares to the real thing!


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> My new diamond safety pin earrings...fun and unique
> A nice alternative to hoops!
> 
> View attachment 5270253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270252


Oh love those! May I ask were you purchased them?


----------



## jelliedfeels

J.A.N. said:


> Thank you its my fav ring of all
> The red stone is Carmelian


The carnelian is cool and you rarely see it in jewellery. That emerald is amazing not surprised it’s your fave!


----------



## jelliedfeels

Pevi said:


> Wearing a new ring! I saw it a couple of weeks ago in an antique/second hand shop and loved it. I decided to wait a couple of days to not buy it impulsively (I really don’t NEED new jewelry, but I need new summer clothes, LOL). I wasn’t able to go to the shop immediately, but I went back yesterday and still loved the ring. I saw it again, went to lunch, and came back and got it! I love it!
> It’ 18k gold and three 0.03 each diamonds.
> I have a similar vermeil piece that’s really pretty pic attached), but nothing compares to the real thing!
> 
> View attachment 5270376
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270377
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270378
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270379
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270380
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270381


Wise choice getting the ring. It’s so unusual and subtle. Besides I find I’ve got a load of stuff I’ve forgotten about when I get my seasonal clothes out.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Pevi said:


> Wearing a new ring! I saw it a couple of weeks ago in an antique/second hand shop and loved it. I decided to wait a couple of days to not buy it impulsively (I really don’t NEED new jewelry, but I need new summer clothes, LOL). I wasn’t able to go to the shop immediately, but I went back yesterday and still loved the ring. I saw it again, went to lunch, and came back and got it! I love it!
> It’ 18k gold and three 0.03 each diamonds.
> I have a similar vermeil piece that’s really pretty pic attached), but nothing compares to the real thing!
> 
> View attachment 5270376
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270377
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270378
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270379
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270380
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270381



Gorgeous! Great find and it goes so well with your other pieces


----------



## jelliedfeels

. Also does anyone know if there is a pet peeves thread for Jewellery or is it just one in the wardrobe Thread?


----------



## gwendo25

Saturday’s “pairings”


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Pevi said:


> Wearing a new ring! I saw it a couple of weeks ago in an antique/second hand shop and loved it. I decided to wait a couple of days to not buy it impulsively (I really don’t NEED new jewelry, but I need new summer clothes, LOL). I wasn’t able to go to the shop immediately, but I went back yesterday and still loved the ring. I saw it again, went to lunch, and came back and got it! I love it!
> It’ 18k gold and three 0.03 each diamonds.
> I have a similar vermeil piece that’s really pretty pic attached), but nothing compares to the real thing!
> 
> View attachment 5270376
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270377
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270378
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270379
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270380
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270381


Definitely a considered purchase!

Congratulations! 
Lovely piece!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> My new diamond safety pin earrings...fun and unique
> A nice alternative to hoops!
> 
> View attachment 5270253
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270252


OMG....I love these so much Sky!  Hope all is well with you.  Happy and healthy holidays!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> OMG....I love these so much Sky!  Hope all is well with you.  Happy and healthy holidays!


Thanks! Happy and healthy holidays to you as well, dear Oreo


----------



## skyqueen

Addicted to bags said:


> Oh love those! May I ask were you purchased them?


Thanks! The Real Real...unfortunately the only pair but they have other ones that are similar.


----------



## foxgal

This will be my wrist “uniform” while wintering in Baja…a silver Tiffany hardwear microlink bracelet, and a shello/bead concoction I bought from an old lady on the beach in Bahia Concepcion for $5! My husband and I buy some trinket from her every year…she lives in a tiny plywood shack and sells little handmade items for a living.


----------



## jelliedfeels




----------



## JenJBS

jelliedfeels said:


> View attachment 5272039



Beautiful ring!   Love the lighting you got for this pic!


----------



## jelliedfeels

JenJBS said:


> Beautiful ring!   Love the lighting you got for this pic!


Thank you very much. It’s just our normal room lights on our brick feature wall.



foxgal said:


> This will be my wrist “uniform” while wintering in Baja…a silver Tiffany hardwear microlink bracelet, and a shello/bead concoction I bought from an old lady on the beach in Bahia Concepcion for $5! My husband and I buy some trinket from her every year…she lives in a tiny plywood shack and sells little handmade items for a living.
> 
> View attachment 5272020


It’s great. I love homemade jewellery.


----------



## gwendo25

Gucci posing for Monday!


----------



## jelliedfeels




----------



## JenJBS

jelliedfeels said:


> View attachment 5272677



Beautiful!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Just large 18k gold hoops and my Cartier Love pave diamond wedding band in yellow gold today. I tried stacking it with a Tiffany Metro ring in yellow gold - what do you think, too much? I like the look of a skinny diamond band with the plain Love but not sure if it’s overkill with the pave one?


----------



## J.A.N.

New purchase 2 day 8ct gold 1ct diamond hoops white gold


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Just large 18k gold hoops and my Cartier Love pave diamond wedding band in yellow gold today. I tried stacking it with a Tiffany Metro ring in yellow gold - what do you think, too much? I like the look of a skinny diamond band with the plain Love but not sure if it’s overkill with the pave on
> 
> View attachment 5274077
> View attachment 5274078


I think it looks lovely.
I'd prob another one under it as well


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Just large 18k gold hoops and my Cartier Love pave diamond wedding band in yellow gold today. I tried stacking it with a Tiffany Metro ring in yellow gold - what do you think, too much? I like the look of a skinny diamond band with the plain Love but not sure if it’s overkill with the pave one?
> 
> View attachment 5274077
> View attachment 5274078


Looks great! Not too much at all.


----------



## J.A.N.

This as well any ideas on how many carats it looks?


----------



## mrs moulds

J.A.N. said:


> This as well any ideas on how many carats it looks?
> 
> View attachment 5274278
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274279
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274283


2.89?


----------



## mrs moulds

Getting some air:


----------



## jelliedfeels

mrs moulds said:


> 2.89?


I agree, I thought it was just under 3 too.
It’s lovely!


----------



## jelliedfeels

mrs moulds said:


> Getting some air:


Also I love this southwestern look on you! So cool.


----------



## J.A.N.

jelliedfeels said:


> I agree, I thought it was just under 3 too.
> It’s lovely!


I have no idea lol as I picked this up at an antique shop. I estimate its approx 3 carats. Its silver and QVC Diamonique and it looks like the real deal. Its ab gorgeous.


----------



## jelliedfeels

J.A.N. said:


> I have no idea lol as I picked this up at an antique shop. I estimate its approx 3 carats. Its silver and QVC Diamonique and it looks like the real deal. Its ab gorgeous.


Wow that is impressive it does look great. I think round stones tend to look smaller than other shapes so approx 3 is probably right.

I’m hoping that I’ll get a turquoise ring for Christmas myself.


----------



## J.A.N.

jelliedfeels said:


> Wow that is impressive it does look great. I think round stones tend to look smaller than other shapes so approx 3 is probably right.
> 
> I’m hoping that I’ll get a turquoise ring for Christmas myself.


Thanks
It caught my eye in the window. 
It's fab large stone.
Turquoise sounds lovely.


----------



## J.A.N.

mrs moulds said:


> 2.89?


Nearly it's  approx 3 carats


----------



## Purrsey

Just collected my customised bezel sapphire ring


----------



## SmokieDragon

J.A.N. said:


> This as well any ideas on how many carats it looks?
> 
> View attachment 5274278
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274279
> 
> 
> View attachment 5274283



Looks like 3+ carats?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Added a vintage diamond bracelet to my right wrist stack. I bought it in 1999 but I’d never worn it before. Oddly, it’s 20k gold


----------



## J.A.N.

SmokieDragon said:


> Looks like 3+ carats?


It's def between 3/4 carats


----------



## Alienza

Layered these two - Cartier Trinity Heart necklace and .4ct solitaire pendant. No rings or bracelet today because today is cleaning day! Sorry i can never take good neck photos


----------



## mrs moulds

jelliedfeels said:


> Also I love this southwestern look on you! So cool.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## J.A.N.

Thinking of buying this 18ct Gold New 2.50cts Ruby and Half a carat of diamonds 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Always wanted a decent Ruby ring to match my Sapphire and Emerald. 


What do you think? Yay or Nay?
I can always wait if not


----------



## mrs moulds

J.A.N. said:


> Thinking of buying this 18ct Gold New 2.50cts Ruby and Half a carat of diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275755
> 
> 
> Always wanted a decent Ruby rung to match my Sapphire and Emerald.
> 
> 
> What do you think? Yay or Nay?
> I can always wait if not


So pretty


----------



## J.A.N.

mrs moulds said:


> So pretty


It's very tempting and looks so gorgeous I saw one in the antique shop I bought the other ring from for half the price very similar design but in a tiny size.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

J.A.N. said:


> Thinking of buying this 18ct Gold New 2.50cts Ruby and Half a carat of diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275755
> 
> 
> Always wanted a decent Ruby ring to match my Sapphire and Emerald.
> 
> 
> What do you think? Yay or Nay?
> I can always wait if not


It is a stunning ring. I would YAY if you will enjoy wearing.  It is lovely


----------



## gwendo25

Coloured diamonds on the menu  today!


----------



## J.A.N.

Looking for a right hand statement ring to wear next to my Emerald either the Ruby or a Cartier or Chanel ring not sure.


----------



## J.A.N.

Fallen in Love with these two
The Chopard is so pretty and  more of a statement but would be harder to find while the Cartier would match my bangle and is available.


----------



## J.A.N.

Made a decision I would love the Chopard Love ruby ring in a size 58 but can't find one anywhere. If you happen to see one pm me.


----------



## mrs moulds

Hey Ladies, 
I would like your options. I have a mayor event happening next year, yes, a BIG birthday. I hoping and looking for Emerald cut diamond studs with a matching pendant. 
The earrings .90 to 1.0 and pendant 1.0 all in 14k Yellow gold. Specs: Color F-G  Clarity  VSI I’ve attached some pictures.


----------



## hers4eva

My Shih Tzu Boy and I would like to wish everyone here a Healthy and Happy - Merry Christmas 2021


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

J.A.N. said:


> Thinking of buying this 18ct Gold New 2.50cts Ruby and Half a carat of diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275755
> 
> 
> Always wanted a decent Ruby ring to match my Sapphire and Emerald.
> 
> 
> What do you think? Yay or Nay?
> I can always wait if not


Good red on my phone & really like the ball claw end on the diamonds.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Cartier day. I love the Cartier bracelets just not the commitment to keep them on. Had them off since January 2020.  Paired today with my Tiffany bracelet (this is my 3rd replacement by store of the Tiffany bracelet- prior two versions were defective and Tiffany replaced them) I do not wear it often due to the prior issues.


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I would like your options. I have a mayor event happening next year, yes, a BIG birthday. I hoping and looking for Emerald cut diamond studs with a matching pendant.
> The earrings .90 to 1.0 and pendant 1.0 all in 14k Yellow gold. Specs: Color F-G  Clarity  VSI I’ve attached some pictures.


The specs seem good...cut is hard to decipher on emerald cuts. The only thing I'd change is the necklace setting. Something like this. The east/west setting is cool...a little different! Easy for any good jeweler to do.
Happy Birthday, dear friend!


----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> My Shih Tzu Boy and I would like to wish everyone here a Healthy and Happy - Merry Christmas 2021


Merry Christmas’Baby Boy


skyqueen said:


> The specs seem good...cut is hard to decipher on emerald cuts. The only thing I'd change is the necklace setting. Something like this. The east/west setting is cool...a little different! Easy for any good jeweler to do.
> Happy Birthday, dear friend!
> 
> View attachment 5277935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277937


i like those suggestions!


----------



## etoupebirkin

My Temple St Clair.


----------



## hers4eva

Happy Holidays to all the sweet Jewlery Ladies here   

Posting my baby again and again because I do still cherish my ring  so very much!


----------



## hers4eva

mrs moulds said:


> Merry Christmas’Baby Boy



Awww woof  that's so very sweet of you Auntie Moulds


----------



## SmokieDragon

Just bracelets today and my solitaire diamond bezel necklace (not pictured). @hers4eva , Benji says hi and Merry Christmas, especially to your Shih Tzu Boy!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I just bought a new eternity ring from……. Costco! I’ve seen so many positive reviews of the high quality of their jewellery and their prices are amazing. It’s a 2 ttcw full eternity ring set in 18k yellow gold, VS2/I.

Also wearing 1.62 ttcw diamond studs, Hearts on Fire 1 ttcw Fulfillment necklace, Cartier Panthere two tone watch in steel/gold and Cartier Love diamond pave wedding band stacked with Tiffany Metro ring. All yellow gold.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> I just bought a new eternity ring from……. Costco! I’ve seen so many positive reviews of the high quality of their jewellery and their prices are amazing. It’s a 2 ttcw full eternity ring set in 18k yellow gold, VS2/I.
> 
> Also wearing 1.62 ttcw diamond studs, Hearts on Fire 1 ttcw Fulfillment necklace, Cartier Panthere two tone watch in steel/gold and Cartier Love diamond pave wedding band stacked with Tiffany Metro ring. All yellow gold.
> 
> View attachment 5278586
> View attachment 5278587
> View attachment 5278588
> View attachment 5278590
> View attachment 5278591


Costco Wow what a stunning ring.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Onebagtoomany said:


> I just bought a new eternity ring from……. Costco! I’ve seen so many positive reviews of the high quality of their jewellery and their prices are amazing. It’s a 2 ttcw full eternity ring set in 18k yellow gold, VS2/I.
> 
> Also wearing 1.62 ttcw diamond studs, Hearts on Fire 1 ttcw Fulfillment necklace, Cartier Panthere two tone watch in steel/gold and Cartier Love diamond pave wedding band stacked with Tiffany Metro ring. All yellow gold.
> 
> View attachment 5278586
> View attachment 5278587
> View attachment 5278588
> View attachment 5278590
> View attachment 5278591


Great find!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Costco Wow what a stunning ring.



Thank you! You pay £15 for a yearly subscription (online only) and then you can buy anything you like from the website! They have some beautiful pieces, there’s a five carat tennis bracelet for under £5k with VS clarity and I was looking at a similar one - also five carat - at Pravins with SI clarity for just under £8k!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cool Breeze said:


> Great find!



Thanks - I didn’t even know they sold jewellery (and high quality) until I saw some of the reveals on here!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you! You pay £15 for a yearly subscription (online only) and then you can buy anything you like from the website! They have some beautiful pieces, there’s a five carat tennis bracelet for under £5k with VS clarity and I was looking at a similar one - also five carat - at Pravins with SI clarity for just under £8k!




I've just had a peep on the website.
Wow bargains galore. 
Shame they haven't got any of these on there;

1. VCA carnelian Al hambra ring sizes 56,57,58
2. Chopard Love ruby ring 
3. Possibly Cartier slim love pave ring either white or yellow gold. 
4.Nearly bought the heart shape w/g Chopard LOVE ring.
5. Chanel camelia ring 

Not sure which need a noticeable hard-wearing designer ring. The sized are proving hard to find.

Congrats on yours I love it 
Wear it in good health xxx


----------



## skyqueen

Onebagtoomany said:


> I just bought a new eternity ring from……. Costco! I’ve seen so many positive reviews of the high quality of their jewellery and their prices are amazing. It’s a 2 ttcw full eternity ring set in 18k yellow gold, VS2/I.
> 
> Also wearing 1.62 ttcw diamond studs, Hearts on Fire 1 ttcw Fulfillment necklace, Cartier Panthere two tone watch in steel/gold and Cartier Love diamond pave wedding band stacked with Tiffany Metro ring. All yellow gold.
> 
> View attachment 5278586
> View attachment 5278587
> View attachment 5278588
> View attachment 5278590
> View attachment 5278591


Love the eternity band!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> I've just had a peep on the website.
> Wow bargains galore.
> Shame they haven't got any of these on there;
> 
> 1. VCA carnelian Al hambra ring sizes 56,57,58
> 2. Chopard Love ruby ring
> 3. Possibly Cartier slim love pave ring either white or yellow gold.
> 4.Nearly bought the heart shape w/g Chopard LOVE ring.
> 5. Chanel camelia ring
> 
> Not sure which need a noticeable hard-wearing designer ring. The sized are proving hard to find.
> 
> Congrats on yours I love it
> Wear it in good health xxx



I’ll keep a lookout for you - all gorgeous choices!

So happy with the eternity ring and size/quality/price


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> Love the eternity band!



Thank you!


----------



## J.A.N.

HELP 
What do u think of this one?
It's in my size and has a big impact look for the right hand.
Or is it too much?


----------



## mrs moulds

My Earrings are here! I took the advice of skyqueen regarding the necklace it should available  after the Christmas, which is fine. My special birthday is not until February.

I like them. The size is perfect for everyday and the clarity is amazing.
PS The hubby said that I better like these, it not, he don’t want to come out of retirement to buy me things LOL


----------



## J.A.N.

mrs moulds said:


> My Earrings are here! I took the advice of skyqueen regarding the necklace it should available  after the Christmas, which is fine. My special birthday is not until February.
> 
> I like them. The size is perfect for everyday and the clarity is amazing.
> PS The hubby said that I better like these, it not, he don’t want to come out of retirement to buy me things LOL
> 
> View attachment 5278749


Beautiful


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mrs moulds said:


> My Earrings are here! I took the advice of skyqueen regarding the necklace it should available  after the Christmas, which is fine. My special birthday is not until February.
> 
> I like them. The size is perfect for everyday and the clarity is amazing.
> PS The hubby said that I better like these, it not, he don’t want to come out of retirement to buy me things LOL
> 
> View attachment 5278749



Gorgeous!


----------



## hers4eva

SmokieDragon said:


> Just bracelets today and my solitaire diamond bezel necklace (not pictured). @hers4eva , Benji says hi and Merry Christmas, especially to your Shih Tzu Boy!
> 
> View attachment 5278541
> View attachment 5278542



Woof  to my special buddy Benji. So good to hear from you!
I know Santa Claus will give us gifts because we have not been naughty but we have been nice all year long   
Thank you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> HELP
> What do u think of this one?
> It's in my size and has a big impact look for the right hand.
> Or is it too much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278713
> View attachment 5278727



I think it would look great on you! It also looks very substantial, is it white gold or platinum?


----------



## Pevi

I’m wearing a pleated skirt with a tight t-shirt and some of my new favorite jewelry: 1cttw diamond studs, rolo chain with a 5 diamond pendant, half eternity rings in yellow, rose and white gold, 18k yellow gold paperclip bracelet with diamonds, and my new 3 mm moissanite tennis bracelet. I will write a review on the tennis bracelet in the moissanite thread soon, but spoiler: it’s fabulous.
Have a great day!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> I think it would look great on you! It also looks very substantial, is it white gold or platinum?


Thanks its in white gold. Its a large stand out piece. 
I have spotted another substantial piece from chanel 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It's a rutile quartz in w/g also. It's like a work of art. Its a kittle nite exp and I would buy this later in the New Year. 
Which out of these two would suit me better in your opinion? Let me know as i can make the right descion with your valued help as always xxx


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Thanks its in white gold. Its a large stand out piece.
> I have spotted another substantial piece from chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279175
> 
> It's a rutile quartz in w/g also. It's like a work of art. Its a kittle nite exp and I would buy this later in the New Year.
> Which out of these two would suit me better in your opinion? Let me know as i can make the right descion with your valued help as always xxx



Aww thank you  Both are sizable and will stand out - of the two I prefer the Chopard and think it will complement your other rings really well whilst still being something a bit different in style.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Covid cases are super high in our area so spending the day safe at home with my little one - all warm, cosy and Christmassy!

Wearing just Octavia Elizabeth hammered yellow gold hoops with emerald gem drops and my new 2 carat diamond eternity ring, both in 18k yellow gold.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Aww thank you  Both are sizable and will stand out - of the two I prefer the Chopard and think it will complement your other rings really well whilst still being something a bit different in style.


I'm in the process of of ordering this just waiting for a discount code. 

Thanks so much for the advice it has really helped and its cheaper than the Chanel.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Covid cases are super high in our area so spending the day safe at home with my little one - all warm, cosy and Christmassy!
> 
> Wearing just Octavia Elizabeth hammered yellow gold hoops with emerald gem drops and my new 2 carat diamond eternity ring, both in 18k yellow gold.
> 
> View attachment 5279197
> View attachment 5279198


I know what you mean i wanted to go out today but changed my mind. 
These two look fabulous xxx


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Pevi said:


> I’m wearing a pleated skirt with a tight t-shirt and some of my new favorite jewelry: 1cttw diamond studs, rolo chain with a 5 diamond pendant, half eternity rings in yellow, rose and white gold, 18k yellow gold paperclip bracelet with diamonds, and my new 3 mm moissanite tennis bracelet. I will write a review on the tennis bracelet in the moissanite thread soon, but spoiler: it’s fabulous.
> Have a great day!
> 
> View attachment 5279151
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279152
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279153
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279154
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279155


I love your jewelry and especially your tri-color rings.   They are the perfect size


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> I'm in the process of of ordering this just waiting for a discount code.
> 
> Thanks so much for the advice it has really helped and its cheaper that the Chanel.



Exciting! Can’t wait to see photos when it arrives


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> I know what you mean i wanted to go out today but changed my mind.
> These two look fabulous xxx



Thanks! I need to wear these hoops more often.


----------



## mrs moulds

Pevi said:


> I’m wearing a pleated skirt with a tight t-shirt and some of my new favorite jewelry: 1cttw diamond studs, rolo chain with a 5 diamond pendant, half eternity rings in yellow, rose and white gold, 18k yellow gold paperclip bracelet with diamonds, and my new 3 mm moissanite tennis bracelet. I will write a review on the tennis bracelet in the moissanite thread soon, but spoiler: it’s fabulous.
> Have a great day!
> 
> View attachment 5279151
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279152
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279153
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279154
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279155


Everything is stunning. I’ve been banned from
Purchasing jewelry for a while (per the hubby) but if you should feel sorry for me I take donations ❤️


----------



## mrs moulds

J.A.N. said:


> Thanks its in white gold. Its a large stand out piece.
> I have spotted another substantial piece from chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279175
> 
> It's a rutile quartz in w/g also. It's like a work of art. Its a kittle nite exp and I would buy this later in the New Year.
> Which out of these two would suit me better in your opinion? Let me know as i can make the right descion with your valued help as always xxx


❤️❤️❤️❤️


----------



## mrs moulds

Onebagtoomany said:


> Covid cases are super high in our area so spending the day safe at home with my little one - all warm, cosy and Christmassy!
> 
> Wearing just Octavia Elizabeth hammered yellow gold hoops with emerald gem drops and my new 2 carat diamond eternity ring, both in 18k yellow gold.
> 
> View attachment 5279197
> View attachment 5279198


As always elegant and jewelry, beautiful ❤️


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mrs moulds said:


> As always elegant and jewelry, beautiful ❤



Thank you


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> My Earrings are here! I took the advice of skyqueen regarding the necklace it should available  after the Christmas, which is fine. My special birthday is not until February.
> 
> I like them. The size is perfect for everyday and the clarity is amazing.
> PS The hubby said that I better like these, it not, he don’t want to come out of retirement to buy me things LOL
> 
> View attachment 5278749


Gorgeous...we need a modeling pic! Can't wait to see the necklace!


----------



## Pevi

Mrs.Hermess said:


> I love your jewelry and especially your tri-color rings.   They are the perfect size


Thank you so much! They were my anniversary present and I’m wearing them almost daily.


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Gorgeous...we need a modeling pic! Can't wait to see the necklace!


I’ll take a picture today! And, thank you, my jewelry queen! My hubby said ‘thank you’ too for  helping with this purchase; was way cheaper than the diamond tennis necklace. He didn’t want to put the house up for sale!!!LOL!!! That man


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> I’ll take a picture today! And, thank you, my jewelry queen! My hubby said ‘thank you’ too for  helping with this purchase; was way cheaper than the diamond tennis necklace. He didn’t want to put the house up for sale!!!LOL!!! That man


LOL! You will get a lot more wear out of your new necklace...casual or dressy than a TN. Can't wait to see the finished product! Of course, everything looks fabulous on you!


----------



## skyqueen

My safety pins...love these crazy earrings!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Exciting! Can’t wait to see photos when it arrives


It's on its way and  prob after Xmas.
Really excited for it to arrive.
Hope you have a lovely Christmas


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> It's on its way and  prob after Xmas.
> Really excited for it to arrive.
> Hope you have a lovely Christmas



Congratulations and hope you have a lovely Christmas too!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> LOL! You will get a lot more wear out of your new necklace...casual or dressy than a TN. Can't wait to see the finished product! Of course, everything looks fabulous on you!


❤️


----------



## Sallyscience

Today’s a work-from-home day, so just wearing my new Roberto Coin Princess Flower necklace in 18k yellow gold(My Christmas gift to myself! ) I’m so pleased with it, perfect everyday necklace!

This is my first RC piece, I didn’t know how lovely his jewelry is! (Most of it is WAY out of my price range, but this was on sale at Saks Off 5th so I snagged it.) Definitely going to save up for more pieces, the Love in Verona collection is gorgeous.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

mrs moulds said:


> Everything is stunning. I’ve been banned from
> Purchasing jewelry for a while (per the hubby) but if you should feel sorry for me I take donations ❤


Mrs moulds seems we have both been banned — but 2022 is around the corner.


----------



## mrs moulds

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Mrs moulds seems we have both been banned — but 2022 is around the corner.


You’ve got that right!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> My safety pins...love these crazy earrings!
> 
> View attachment 5279355


I need those earrings in my life NOW!


----------



## gwendo25

Don’t plan on going out too much over the holidays with Omnicron around, but at least wearing some special Birks pieces will make me feel better.  Stay safe and Happy Holidays!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Sallyscience said:


> Today’s a work-from-home day, so just wearing my new Roberto Coin Princess Flower necklace in 18k yellow gold(My Christmas gift to myself! ) I’m so pleased with it, perfect everyday necklace!
> 
> This is my first RC piece, I didn’t know how lovely his jewelry is! (Most of it is WAY out of my price range, but this was on sale at Saks Off 5th so I snagged it.) Definitely going to save up for more pieces, the Love in Verona collection is gorgeous.


Congratulations!  It’s a beautiful pendant!  Wear it in good health.


----------



## Cool Breeze

gwendo25 said:


> Don’t plan on going out too much over the holidays with Omnicron around, but at least wearing some special Birks pieces will make me feel better.  Stay safe and Happy Holidays!
> View attachment 5279784
> View attachment 5279785
> View attachment 5279786
> 
> View attachment 5279811


Your pieces are always gorgeous to look at but today I’m loving your nail polish.  Do you mind sharing the brand and color?


----------



## skyqueen

Cool Breeze said:


> Your pieces are always gorgeous to look at but today I’m loving your nail polish.  Do you mind sharing the brand and color?


You read my mind...fabulous nail color!


----------



## mrs moulds

Hello Ladies, 
As requested, here is a post of my new emerald cut diamond studs. 
I which I could take elegant pictures, but, this is all I’ve got LOL! 
Enjoy! 
PS it’s official, the AmEx is gone, locked up! So I’ll be looking at your beautiful pictures and dream !


----------



## J.A.N.

mrs moulds said:


> Hello Ladies,
> As requested, here is a post of my new emerald cut diamond studs.
> I which I could take elegant pictures, but, this is all I’ve got LOL!
> Enjoy!
> PS it’s official, the AmEx is gone, locked up! So I’ll be looking at your beautiful pictures and dream !
> 
> View attachment 5279875


Aww your pic skills are much better than mine lol and they look absolutely stunning imo.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mrs moulds said:


> Hello Ladies,
> As requested, here is a post of my new emerald cut diamond studs.
> I which I could take elegant pictures, but, this is all I’ve got LOL!
> Enjoy!
> PS it’s official, the AmEx is gone, locked up! So I’ll be looking at your beautiful pictures and dream !
> 
> View attachment 5279875



Love them!


----------



## hers4eva

gwendo25 said:


> Don’t plan on going out too much over the holidays with Omnicron around, but at least wearing some special Birks pieces will make me feel better.  Stay safe and Happy Holidays!
> View attachment 5279784
> View attachment 5279785
> View attachment 5279786
> 
> View attachment 5279811



Beautiful and Happy Holidays to you and your loved ones as well!


----------



## hers4eva

mrs moulds said:


> Hello Ladies,
> As requested, here is a post of my new emerald cut diamond studs.
> I which I could take elegant pictures, but, this is all I’ve got LOL!
> Enjoy!
> PS it’s official, the AmEx is gone, locked up! So I’ll be looking at your beautiful pictures and dream !
> 
> View attachment 5279875



Such a beautiful diamond earring set, as well as, your necklace to come !
You have a very sweet Hubby  

Happy Holidays to you and your loved ones!


----------



## hers4eva

With respect to Clement Clarke Moore and Henry Livingston Jr.



‘Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the jewelry store,

Not a gem was stirring, not even a diamond;

The open jewelry boxes were sitting on the hearth with care,

In hopes that a wonderful SA soon would be there;



The jewelry all snuggled in their boxes,

While visions of magnificence danced in their heads,

And Mama in her 'kerchief, and Hubby in his undies,

Had just turned off the sparkling lights for a long winter’s nap-



When out on the lawn there arose such a clatter,

We jumped from our bed to see what was the matter.

Away to the window we saw many diamonds flash,

Tore open the shutters, and threw up the sash.



The moon shined like a solitaire diamond from the new fallen snow,

Gave the luster of mid-day to all the dazzling jewels below;

When, what to our sparkling eyes should appear,

But a huge beautiful jewelry box, and eight diamond pieces were here,



The handsome driver, so fancy and quick,

I knew in a moment it must be my SA dressed as St. Nick.

More rapid than gemologist his jewelers they came,

And my SA whistled and shouted, and called them by name:



“Now! Rolex, now! Hermès now!, VCA, and Cartier,

“On! On Graff, on! Bvlgari, on! Tiffany and Piaget;
To the top of the store! to the top of the wall

"Now dash away! dash away! dash away all!"



The dainty pave diamonds start to scatter as the flawless gems start to fly,

When they meet with an obstacle, mount to the sky;

So up to the store-top the fine jewelers they flew,

With a sleigh full of diamonds and gold – and my SA too:



And all that glimmer, I saw on the roof

And such sparkling happiness of all that exquisite loot.



As I put on my Tiara, and was turning around,

Down the chimney my SA came with a bound:

He was dressed all in diamonds, from his head to his foot,

And his diamonds stopped glowing because of the ashes and soot;



So much jewelry was flung on his back,

And he looked so dabber just opening his pack:

His eyes - how they twinkled! His dimples how merry,

His cheeks were like rubies, his nose like a cherry;



His droll little mouth was drawn up like a marquise,

And the beard of his chin was as white as the snow, we agree;



The stump of a pipe he held tight in his gold teeth,
And the smoke it encircled his head like a wreath.


He had a paved face, and a little round belly

That shook when he laughed, like a bowl full of gems:


He was chubby and plump, a right jolly old SA,
And I laughed when I saw him in spite of myself;


A wink of his eye and a twist of his head
Soon gave me to know I had nothing to dread.


He spoke not a word, but went straight to his appraising work,

And filled all the jewelry boxes; then turned with a jerk,



And laying his finger aside of his diamond ringed nose
And giving a nod, up the chimney he rose.



He sprung to his sleigh, to his gemologist gave a whistle,

And away they all flew, like the down of a thistle:


But I heard him exclaim, as he drove out of sight-

Happy Christmas 2021 to all the lovely ladies here, and to all a good night.


----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> Such a beautiful diamond earring set, as well as, your necklace to come !
> You have a very sweet Hubby
> 
> Happy Holidays to you and your loved ones!


Thank you so much! May you and yours have a happy but mostly, healthy holiday season. 
PS. The hubby says ‘THANK YOU’ for the compliment, and better enjoy them and hang out with my TFP crew watching your jewelry. He’s done for a while !


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

hers4eva said:


> With respect to Clement Clarke Moore and Henry Livingston Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the jewelry store,
> 
> Not a gem was stirring, not even a diamond;
> 
> The open jewelry boxes were sitting on the hearth with care,
> 
> In hopes that a wonderful SA soon would be there;
> 
> 
> 
> The jewelry all snuggled in their boxes,
> 
> While visions of magnificence danced in their heads,
> 
> And Mama in her 'kerchief, and Hubby in his undies,
> 
> Had just turned off the sparkling lights for a long winter’s nap-
> 
> 
> 
> When out on the lawn there arose such a clatter,
> 
> We jumped from our bed to see what was the matter.
> 
> Away to the window we saw many diamonds flash,
> 
> Tore open the shutters, and threw up the sash.
> 
> 
> 
> The moon shined like a solitaire diamond from the new fallen snow,
> 
> Gave the luster of mid-day to all the dazzling jewels below;
> 
> When, what to our sparkling eyes should appear,
> 
> But a huge beautiful jewelry box, and eight diamond pieces were here,
> 
> 
> 
> The handsome driver, so fancy and quick,
> 
> I knew in a moment it must be my SA dressed as St. Nick.
> 
> More rapid than gemologist his jewelers they came,
> 
> And my SA whistled and shouted, and called them by name:
> 
> 
> 
> “Now! Rolex, now! Hermès now!, VCA, and Cartier,
> 
> “On! On Graff, on! Bvlgari, on! Tiffany and Piaget;
> To the top of the store! to the top of the wall
> 
> "Now dash away! dash away! dash away all!"
> 
> 
> 
> The dainty pave diamonds start to scatter as the flawless gems start to fly,
> 
> When they meet with an obstacle, mount to the sky;
> 
> So up to the store-top the fine jewelers they flew,
> 
> With a sleigh full of diamonds and gold – and my SA too:
> 
> 
> 
> And all that glimmer, I saw on the roof
> 
> And such sparkling happiness of all that exquisite loot.
> 
> 
> 
> As I put on my Tiara, and was turning around,
> 
> Down the chimney my SA came with a bound:
> 
> He was dressed all in diamonds, from his head to his foot,
> 
> And his diamonds stopped glowing because of the ashes and soot;
> 
> 
> 
> So much jewelry was flung on his back,
> 
> And he looked so dabber just opening his pack:
> 
> His eyes - how they twinkled! His dimples how merry,
> 
> His cheeks were like rubies, his nose like a cherry;
> 
> 
> 
> His droll little mouth was drawn up like a marquise,
> 
> And the beard of his chin was as white as the snow, we agree;
> 
> 
> 
> The stump of a pipe he held tight in his gold teeth,
> And the smoke it encircled his head like a wreath.
> 
> 
> He had a paved face, and a little round belly
> 
> That shook when he laughed, like a bowl full of gems:
> 
> 
> He was chubby and plump, a right jolly old SA,
> And I laughed when I saw him in spite of myself;
> 
> 
> A wink of his eye and a twist of his head
> Soon gave me to know I had nothing to dread.
> 
> 
> He spoke not a word, but went straight to his appraising work,
> 
> And filled all the jewelry boxes; then turned with a jerk,
> 
> 
> 
> And laying his finger aside of his diamond ringed nose
> And giving a nod, up the chimney he rose.
> 
> 
> 
> He sprung to his sleigh, to his gemologist gave a whistle,
> 
> And away they all flew, like the down of a thistle:
> 
> 
> But I heard him exclaim, as he drove out of sight-
> 
> Happy Christmas 2021 to all the lovely ladies here, and to all a good night.


This is wonderful and we will cherish it. Wishing all of you a very merry Christmas! May all of your stockings be filled with sparkle goodies.


----------



## JenJBS

hers4eva said:


> With respect to Clement Clarke Moore and Henry Livingston Jr.
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Twas the night before Christmas, when all through the jewelry store,
> 
> Not a gem was stirring, not even a diamond;
> 
> The open jewelry boxes were sitting on the hearth with care,
> 
> In hopes that a wonderful SA soon would be there;
> 
> 
> 
> The jewelry all snuggled in their boxes,
> 
> While visions of magnificence danced in their heads,
> 
> And Mama in her 'kerchief, and Hubby in his undies,
> 
> Had just turned off the sparkling lights for a long winter’s nap-
> 
> 
> 
> When out on the lawn there arose such a clatter,
> 
> We jumped from our bed to see what was the matter.
> 
> Away to the window we saw many diamonds flash,
> 
> Tore open the shutters, and threw up the sash.
> 
> 
> 
> The moon shined like a solitaire diamond from the new fallen snow,
> 
> Gave the luster of mid-day to all the dazzling jewels below;
> 
> When, what to our sparkling eyes should appear,
> 
> But a huge beautiful jewelry box, and eight diamond pieces were here,
> 
> 
> 
> The handsome driver, so fancy and quick,
> 
> I knew in a moment it must be my SA dressed as St. Nick.
> 
> More rapid than gemologist his jewelers they came,
> 
> And my SA whistled and shouted, and called them by name:
> 
> 
> 
> “Now! Rolex, now! Hermès now!, VCA, and Cartier,
> 
> “On! On Graff, on! Bvlgari, on! Tiffany and Piaget;
> To the top of the store! to the top of the wall
> 
> "Now dash away! dash away! dash away all!"
> 
> 
> 
> The dainty pave diamonds start to scatter as the flawless gems start to fly,
> 
> When they meet with an obstacle, mount to the sky;
> 
> So up to the store-top the fine jewelers they flew,
> 
> With a sleigh full of diamonds and gold – and my SA too:
> 
> 
> 
> And all that glimmer, I saw on the roof
> 
> And such sparkling happiness of all that exquisite loot.
> 
> 
> 
> As I put on my Tiara, and was turning around,
> 
> Down the chimney my SA came with a bound:
> 
> He was dressed all in diamonds, from his head to his foot,
> 
> And his diamonds stopped glowing because of the ashes and soot;
> 
> 
> 
> So much jewelry was flung on his back,
> 
> And he looked so dabber just opening his pack:
> 
> His eyes - how they twinkled! His dimples how merry,
> 
> His cheeks were like rubies, his nose like a cherry;
> 
> 
> 
> His droll little mouth was drawn up like a marquise,
> 
> And the beard of his chin was as white as the snow, we agree;
> 
> 
> 
> The stump of a pipe he held tight in his gold teeth,
> And the smoke it encircled his head like a wreath.
> 
> 
> He had a paved face, and a little round belly
> 
> That shook when he laughed, like a bowl full of gems:
> 
> 
> He was chubby and plump, a right jolly old SA,
> And I laughed when I saw him in spite of myself;
> 
> 
> A wink of his eye and a twist of his head
> Soon gave me to know I had nothing to dread.
> 
> 
> He spoke not a word, but went straight to his appraising work,
> 
> And filled all the jewelry boxes; then turned with a jerk,
> 
> 
> 
> And laying his finger aside of his diamond ringed nose
> And giving a nod, up the chimney he rose.
> 
> 
> 
> He sprung to his sleigh, to his gemologist gave a whistle,
> 
> And away they all flew, like the down of a thistle:
> 
> 
> But I heard him exclaim, as he drove out of sight-
> 
> Happy Christmas 2021 to all the lovely ladies here, and to all a good night.



So clever and fun!


----------



## gwendo25

Cool Breeze said:


> Your pieces are always gorgeous to look at but today I’m loving your nail polish.  Do you mind sharing the brand and color?


I think it’s OPI, but it was done at the nail salon so I don’t know the colour.


----------



## gwendo25

hers4eva said:


> Beautiful and Happy Holidays to you and your loved ones as well!


Thanks so much. Happy Holidays!


----------



## J.A.N.

3 new purchases very V.C.A.
Demantoid Garnet ring
Black onyx Earrings and Pendant


----------



## ditzydi

Not luxury but my mother-in-law has so much jewelry and she has been slowly handing stuff off to me.  Last year she had given me two emerald pieces.  Last night she gave me this emerald cut helanite ring from her collection.  Kind of reminds me Angelina Jolie’s ering minus all the diamonds  Ha.  

Should I keep it yellow gold or should o go dip it to make it white gold?  Thoughts?


----------



## Pevi

ditzydi said:


> Not luxury but my mother-in-law has so much jewelry and she has been slowly handing stuff off to me.  Last year she had given me two emerald pieces.  Last night she gave me this emerald cut helanite ring from her collection.  Kind of reminds me Angelina Jolie’s ering minus all the diamonds  Ha.
> 
> Should I keep it yellow gold or should o go dip it to make it white gold?  Thoughts?


I think it looks great in YG!


----------



## SmokieDragon

ditzydi said:


> Not luxury but my mother-in-law has so much jewelry and she has been slowly handing stuff off to me.  Last year she had given me two emerald pieces.  Last night she gave me this emerald cut helanite ring from her collection.  Kind of reminds me Angelina Jolie’s ering minus all the diamonds  Ha.
> 
> Should I keep it yellow gold or should o go dip it to make it white gold?  Thoughts?



I think it looks great in YG too!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

ditzydi said:


> Not luxury but my mother-in-law has so much jewelry and she has been slowly handing stuff off to me.  Last year she had given me two emerald pieces.  Last night she gave me this emerald cut helanite ring from her collection.  Kind of reminds me Angelina Jolie’s ering minus all the diamonds  Ha.
> 
> Should I keep it yellow gold or should o go dip it to make it white gold?  Thoughts?


It’s beautiful!  I would keep it as is.  The emerald green/gold combination is amazing.


----------



## J.A.N.

I've bought someone thing quite rare and different. It's a stunning piece. It changes colour under candlelight.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Lorique princess cut 4ct Csarite+dia 20 points18k Ring 

Will post pics once it arrives


----------



## J.A.N.

Gone a bit mad and ordered all these for choice 
Which ones will I keep and which will go back?
Gorgeous gemstones.
Keeping the Chopard if no issues.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 5282238
> 
> Gone a bit mad and ordered all these for choice
> Which ones will I keep and which will go back?
> Gorgeous gemstones.
> Keeping the Chopard if no issues.
> View attachment 5282241
> 
> View attachment 5282239
> View attachment 5282240
> 
> View attachment 5282233
> View attachment 5282234
> View attachment 5282235


Wow!  I love them all. The first pic is very unique and eye catching!  ❤️ all


----------



## J.A.N.

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Wow!  I love them all. The first pic is very unique and eye catching!  ❤️ all


Thanks xxx
The 1st one is Burmese Ruby+white zircon and def a keeper it sold out completely with one becoming available  at the last min. 
So V. lucky to have got it.


----------



## J.A.N.

Going shopping 2day just wearing this on my 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
right hand can't get over how this looks like a real diamond


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I don’t normally wear so many pieces all at once and also so many of my branded pieces together, but it has been that sort of grey, yucky day that needed bling/sparkle to cheer myself up.

- Tiffany Paloma’s Melody large hoops in yellow gold
- 2 carat diamond full eternity ring in yellow gold
- Cartier Panthere watch in two tone 
- Cartier Love ring in yellow gold
- Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold
- Cartier Love SM bracelet with six diamonds in yellow gold


----------



## Pevi

Onebagtoomany said:


> I don’t normally wear so many pieces all at once and also so many of my branded pieces together, but it has been that sort of grey, yucky day that needed bling/sparkle to cheer myself up.
> 
> - Tiffany Paloma’s Melody large hoops in yellow gold
> - 2 carat diamond full eternity ring in yellow gold
> - Cartier Panthere watch in two tone
> - Cartier Love ring in yellow gold
> - Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold
> - Cartier Love SM bracelet with six diamonds in yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5282786
> View attachment 5282788
> View attachment 5282789


Everything looks great together!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Pevi said:


> Everything looks great together!



Thank you! I don’t feel I wear the bracelets enough - I always worry about looking showy and about attracting the wrong kind of attention, but really need to enjoy them as intended!


----------



## mrs moulds

Ladies, 
My Emerald diamond pendant that matches my earrings.   
The setting is not what I wanted ( The hubby ordered it) However, the jeweler is willing to change the setting for me, yet it’s beautiful ❤️


----------



## mewt

I received a coupon for $130 off any Georg Jensen purchase so I went for this cute "offspring" bracelet. Don't know if I'll have kids or not, but I like the design!


----------



## gwendo25

Enjoying time off over the holidays with some of my favourites!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing:

- 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
- VCA Magic Alhambra pendant in MOP/yellow gold on the second shortest setting 
- 2 carat diamond eternity ring in yellow gold
- Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds in yellow gold


----------



## Louish

Today I’m wearing:
My new Hublot Classic Fusion watch 
Rubber hoops from Oliver Bonas (I love fun earrings)
Cartier small Love & JUC ring, both RG


----------



## mrs moulds

Louish said:


> Today I’m wearing:
> My new Hublot Classic Fusion watch
> Rubber hoops from Oliver Bonas (I love fun earrings)
> Cartier small Love & JUC ring, both RG
> 
> View attachment 5283188


Love the earrings !


----------



## JenJBS

mewt said:


> I received a coupon for $130 off any Georg Jensen purchase so I went for this cute "offspring" bracelet. Don't know if I'll have kids or not, but I like the design!
> 
> View attachment 5283025



It's lovely!


----------



## hers4eva

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you so much! May you and yours have a happy but mostly, healthy holiday season.
> PS. The hubby says ‘THANK YOU’ for the compliment, and better enjoy them and hang out with my TFP crew watching your jewelry. He’s done for a while !








Mrs.Hermess said:


> This is wonderful and we will cherish it. Wishing all of you a very merry Christmas! May all of your stockings be filled with sparkle goodies.







gwendo25 said:


> Thanks so much. Happy Holidays!


----------



## angelicskater16

New Diamond bangle with my Rolex.


----------



## J.A.N.

angelicskater16 said:


> New Diamond bangle with my Rolex.
> 
> View attachment 5283622


Absolutely stunning xxx


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you! 



J.A.N. said:


> Absolutely stunning xxx


----------



## gwendo25

angelicskater16 said:


> New Diamond bangle with my Rolex.
> 
> View attachment 5283622


Fabulous, enjoy!


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you!!    



gwendo25 said:


> Fabulous, enjoy!


----------



## mrs moulds

angelicskater16 said:


> New Diamond bangle with my Rolex.
> 
> View attachment 5283622


How beautiful! Such a clean, fabulous look. Since I’m on a ‘ Jewelry’ ban ( Per the hubby ) However, all I can do is look and…….dream!


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you!!!  I love the simple look.  I'm actually on a jewelry ban too.... brought a few VCA pieces for my birthday which I'm waiting to unbox lol      



mrs moulds said:


> How beautiful! Such a clean, fabulous look. Since I’m on a ‘ Jewelry’ ban ( Per the hubby ) However, all I can do is look and…….dream!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Enjoying some of my Love pieces today:

1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
Cartier Love necklace with diamonds in yellow gold
Cartier Panthere watch in two tone gold and steel
Cartier Love wedding ring in diamond pave/yellow gold stacked with Tiffany Metro ring in yellow gold 
Cartier Love SM bracelet with six diamonds in yellow gold 
Pink sapphire and diamond three stone ring in yellow gold


----------



## Onebagtoomany

angelicskater16 said:


> Thank you!!!  I love the simple look.  I'm actually on a jewelry ban too.... brought a few VCA pieces for my birthday which I'm waiting to unbox lol



Exciting - can’t wait to see! I have something coming from VCA in the next few weeks (waiting for it to be lengthened)


----------



## angelicskater16

How exciting!!! I will post pics after my birthday. Can’t wait to see your new VCA piece 



Onebagtoomany said:


> Exciting - can’t wait to see! I have something coming from VCA in the next few weeks (waiting for it to be lengthened)


----------



## mrs moulds

Onebagtoomany said:


> Enjoying some of my Love pieces today:
> 
> 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
> Cartier Love necklace with diamonds in yellow gold
> Cartier Panthere watch in two tone gold and steel
> Cartier Love wedding ring in diamond pave/yellow gold stacked with Tiffany Metro ring in yellow gold
> Cartier Love SM bracelet with six diamonds in yellow gold
> Pink sapphire and diamond three stone ring in yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5284263
> View attachment 5284266
> View attachment 5284267
> View attachment 5284268


Once again, picture perfect!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

angelicskater16 said:


> How exciting!!! I will post pics after my birthday. Can’t wait to see your new VCA piece



Thank you! I bought a Magic Alhambra necklace in MOP/yellow gold a few months ago and have truly been bitten by the VCA bug


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mrs moulds said:


> Once again, picture perfect!



Aww thank you!  The pink sapphire ring is actually a much more vibrant colour than shows in the photo, the lighting is not great.


----------



## mrs moulds

Onebagtoomany said:


> Aww thank you!  The pink sapphire ring is actually a much more vibrant colour than shows in the photo, the lighting is not great.


You just wear your pieces so well, they really compliment you. And the ring is beautiful, heck, every piece is delightful❤️


----------



## Pevi

Quoted the wrong reply


----------



## angelicskater16

Ohh that’s such a Classic piece!!Cant wait to see your pic when you get your pendant back!  I have a similar one except mine is the Ginza edition so it’s bigger then the vintage but not as big as the magic. Trust me I get you!! I’ve been bitten hard myself lol . There’s so many I want but I gotta slow it down. Hahaha



Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you! I bought a Magic Alhambra necklace in MOP/yellow gold a few months ago and have truly been bitten by the VCA bug


----------



## Pevi

Pevi said:


> That ring is one of my favorite pieces you own!





Onebagtoomany said:


> Enjoying some of my Love pieces today:
> 
> 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
> Cartier Love necklace with diamonds in yellow gold
> Cartier Panthere watch in two tone gold and steel
> Cartier Love wedding ring in diamond pave/yellow gold stacked with Tiffany Metro ring in yellow gold
> Cartier Love SM bracelet with six diamonds in yellow gold
> Pink sapphire and diamond three stone ring in yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5284263
> View attachment 5284266
> View attachment 5284267
> View attachment 5284268


That pink sapphire ring is one of my favorite pieces you own


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mrs moulds said:


> You just wear your pieces so well, they really compliment you. And the ring is beautiful, heck, every piece is delightful❤



Thank you so much - you have made my day! You have some beautiful pieces too, I always love looking at your photos, especially the emerald cut diamond earrings and pendant you just got


----------



## Onebagtoomany

angelicskater16 said:


> Ohh that’s such a Classic piece!!Cant wait to see your pic when you get your pendant back!  I have a similar one except mine is the Ginza edition so it’s bigger then the vintage but not as big as the magic. Trust me I get you!! I’ve been bitten hard myself lol . There’s so many I want but I gotta slow it down. Hahaha



Lol, me too, I am putting myself on a ban after my new piece arrives!

I actually have the Magic already, the new piece is another necklace though


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Pevi said:


> That pink sapphire ring is one of my favorite pieces you own



Thank you! I love the bright pink/yellow gold.


----------



## angelicskater16

GORGEOUS Magic Pendant l!! 
You wear it beautifully!



Onebagtoomany said:


> Lol, me too, I am putting myself on a ban after my new piece arrives!
> 
> I actually have the Magic already, the new piece is another necklace though
> 
> View attachment 5284398
> View attachment 5284399


----------



## Onebagtoomany

angelicskater16 said:


> GORGEOUS Magic Pendant l!!
> You wear it beautifully!



Thank you!  Off to Google pictures of your special edition, it sounds beautiful and the perfect size between Vintage and Magic!


----------



## hers4eva

*My family and I  would like to wish you all the warmest thoughts and best wishes for a Happy 2022 New Year. 
May peace, love,  and prosperity follow you always *


----------



## Onebagtoomany

White metals today for the first time in a while!

- 1.01 ttcw diamond hoop/drop earrings in white gold
- 1 ttcw five stone diamond ring in platinum 
- Diamond pear halo ring in platinum (forget the total carat weight but the centre stone is .70)


----------



## hers4eva

JenJBS said:


> So clever and fun!



*
awww  you are way too sweet Jen     

it was so fun to add my words to the poem.

a big huge thank you and Happy New Year *


----------



## JenJBS

hers4eva said:


> *awww  you are way too sweet Jen
> 
> it was so fun to add my words to the poem.
> 
> a big huge thank you and Happy New Year *



Happy New Year!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Just earrings and a necklace today as am at home - Roberto Coin diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold and Annoushka St Christopher pendant with brown diamonds in yellow gold.

I love the tiny little gold balls on the chain, was so happy to find it recently on EBay and in 18k gold as Annoushka now sell the same chain in 14k gold on their website.


----------



## Pevi

I’m wearing my new 0.30 ct yellow gold solitaire pendant necklace. I love it! I wanted something small and dainty to layer and it is perfect. I’ve paired it with my faux herringbone necklace, beaded and tennis bracelets, and diamond studs. I never seem to take my studs off, but I think I made a mistake with them: I think I would love them even more if they were yellow gold… I’m thinking of resetting them .
I’m wearing these with a blue jumpsuit and nude sandals. 
I hope you’re having a great day!


----------



## J.A.N.

Boga Steakhouse Watford with family yummy food. Wore my new rings decided to keep the Chopard and thr Ruby ring ab stunning


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Today I’m wearing:

- 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
- VCA Magic Alhambra in MOP/yellow gold, worn doubled 
- Cartier Love wedding ring in diamond pave/yellow gold stacked with Tiffany Metro ring in yellow gold
- Cartier Trinity ring


----------



## skyqueen

Onebagtoomany said:


> Today I’m wearing:
> 
> - 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
> - VCA Magic Alhambra in MOP/yellow gold, worn doubled
> - Cartier Love wedding ring in diamond pave/yellow gold stacked with Tiffany Metro ring in yellow gold
> - Cartier Trinity ring
> 
> View attachment 5287649
> View attachment 5287650
> View attachment 5287651
> View attachment 5287652


Love the VCA Alhambra doubled...so versatile!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> Love the VCA Alhambra doubled...so versatile!



Thank you - it’s becoming my new favourite way to wear it!


----------



## skyqueen

hers4eva said:


> *My family and I  would like to wish you all the warmest thoughts and best wishes for a Happy 2022 New Year.
> May peace, love,  and prosperity follow you always*


Aside from being blinded by your fabulous yellow diamond ring...I love your nail polish color!
May I ask what color/brand it is? Getting a mani-pedi tomorrow.


----------



## skyqueen

Thought I'd wear my crazy safety pin earrings with my monogram diamond necklace. Funny...they actually look good together


----------



## Kelly M

Casual day! Headed to the gym later so wearing my new Apple Watch that my mans gave me for Christmas   I feel like my gym experience has been upgraded, lol!
Bracelet is sterling & 18k yg, purchased in St. Thomas several years ago.
Rings are Mejuri, vintage from mother, Aurate, and David Yurman  I love me my rings. Always take them off before the gym of course but can’t go through my day without them!
(Nail gel color is 'Piña Colada' by Beetles. It's a great milky white color.)


----------



## J.A.N.

J.A.N. said:


> Boga Steakhouse Watford with family yummy food. Wore my new rings decided to keep the Chopard and thr Ruby ring ab stunning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287569
> View attachment 5287568
> View attachment 5287569
> View attachment 5287572
> View attachment 5287571






Tasty food yummy


----------



## Pevi

Kelly M said:


> Casual day! Headed to the gym later so wearing my new Apple Watch that my mans gave me for Christmas   I feel like my gym experience has been upgraded, lol!
> Bracelet is sterling & 18k yg, purchased in St. Thomas several years ago.
> Rings are Mejuri, vintage from mother, Aurate, and David Yurman  I love me my rings. Always take them off before the gym of course but can’t go through my day without them!
> (Nail gel color is 'Piña Colada' by Beetles. It's a great milky white color.)
> 
> View attachment 5287702
> View attachment 5287703


I don't have an apple watch, but a Huawei watch fit, and every time I exercise without my watch it is like it didn't count! Hahahaha, I love working out with it, I'm sure this watch will become your trusty companion.


----------



## hers4eva

skyqueen said:


> Aside from being blinded by your fabulous yellow diamond ring...I love your nail polish color!
> May I ask what color/brand it is? Getting a mani-pedi tomorrow.




*Dear Skyqueen, 

You are way too sweet but I am not complaining one bit 
We adored reading your absolutely stunning reply so yummy  Thank you!

I still am in awe I found her perfect ingredients 

Wishing you a superb New Year sweet lady *


This is my nailpolish nail … I would ask your salon to pick out a color closet to a ruby, a burgundy red.



			Amazon.com
		



Also:

*@J.A.N. 
@mrs moulds 
thank you both and Happy New Year to you sweet ladies too.*


----------



## Kelly M

Pevi said:


> I don't have an apple watch, but a Huawei watch fit, and every time I exercise without my watch it is like it didn't count! Hahahaha, I love working out with it, I'm sure this watch will become your trusty companion.


LOL. I've had this thing for what, 2 weeks now? I've forgotten it twice and had the same thought process   Not that I care much about all the numbers & calorie info it's giving me, but I get enjoyment out of seeing my workout complete and logged. Makes me feel a bit more accomplished somehow?? Anyway, it's the little things. Thank you!


----------



## hers4eva

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 5287707
> View attachment 5287708
> 
> Tasty food yummy




So happy for you J.A.N.  Delicious food and beautiful new rings….


----------



## J.A.N.

hers4eva said:


> So happy for you J.A.N.  Delicious food and beautiful new rings….



Aww thanks we were supposed to go out on New Year's Eve but the plan changed from a Garden Centre due to the horrid weather and Covid again.
I love the Chopard ring its very striking.

My sons treat for my sisters birthday Ab
Fab evening should have taken a pic of the leg of lamb ab mouthwatering food. Will def go there again.


----------



## skyqueen

hers4eva said:


> *Dear Skyqueen,
> 
> You are way too sweet but I am not complaining one bit
> We adored reading your absolutely stunning reply so yummy  Thank you!
> 
> I still am in awe I found her perfect ingredients
> 
> Wishing you a superb New Year sweet lady *
> 
> 
> This is my nailpolish nail … I would ask your salon to pick out a color closet to a ruby, a burgundy red.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> *@J.A.N.
> @mrs moulds
> thank you both and Happy New Year to you sweet ladies too.*


Thanks, Doll and a Happy and Safe New Year to you, too!


----------



## 880

skyqueen said:


> Thought I'd wear my crazy safety pin earrings with my monogram diamond necklace. Funny...they actually look good together
> 
> View attachment 5287659
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287661


@skyqueen, love this! There is also an edgy jewelry thread that @papertiger just started here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/edgy-fine-jewellery-recommendations.1048892/

I’m making an effort to wear jewelry that I haven’t taken out recently


----------



## J.A.N.

hers4eva said:


> *Dear Skyqueen,
> 
> You are way too sweet but I am not complaining one bit
> We adored reading your absolutely stunning reply so yummy  Thank you!
> 
> I still am in awe I found her perfect ingredients
> 
> Wishing you a superb New Year sweet lady *
> 
> 
> This is my nailpolish nail … I would ask your salon to pick out a color closet to a ruby, a burgundy red.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> *@J.A.N.
> @mrs moulds
> thank you both and Happy New Year to you sweet ladies too.*


Thank you xxx
HAPPY NEW YEAR,  MAY 2022 BE HAPPY HEALTHY AND PROSPEROUS 4 EVERYONE   

Less of the and more of the


----------



## papertiger

skyqueen said:


> Thought I'd wear my crazy safety pin earrings with my monogram diamond necklace. Funny...they actually look good together
> 
> View attachment 5287659
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287661



Where's the earring from?


----------



## skyqueen

papertiger said:


> Where's the earring from?


TRR...I assume unbranded?


----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> *Dear Skyqueen,
> 
> You are way too sweet but I am not complaining one bit
> We adored reading your absolutely stunning reply so yummy  Thank you!
> 
> I still am in awe I found her perfect ingredients
> 
> Wishing you a superb New Year sweet lady *
> 
> 
> This is my nailpolish nail … I would ask your salon to pick out a color closet to a ruby, a burgundy red.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also:
> 
> *@J.A.N.
> @mrs moulds
> thank you both and Happy New Year to you sweet ladies too.*


Thank you,Lovie!


----------



## hers4eva

mrs moulds said:


> Thank you,Lovie!



You precious lady are too sweet for words  

Bet you can’t keep your eyes off admiring your darling Hubby’s marvelous three big emerald diamond set he bought you  

Not to fret … ban island will be over in no time
Then it’s time to play again… yay…


----------



## J.A.N.

New pendant from Gems TV. Earrings to match but not when 2 day. Very similar to V.C.A but a smidgen of the price


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Thought I'd wear my crazy safety pin earrings with my monogram diamond necklace. Funny...they actually look good together
> 
> View attachment 5287659
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287661


Yes they do!


----------



## J.A.N.

More eating out 2 day luch Yo Sushi Windsor
mine was The Spicy Seafood Ramen and Salmon firecracker Rice


----------



## Onebagtoomany

It is freezing here so wearing icy white metals to match the weather!

- approx .67 ttcw diamond and pearl drop earrings in 18k white gold
- 1 ttcw diamond five stone ring in platinum 
- approx 1.30 ttcw diamond pear halo ring in platinum


----------



## Deleted 698298

It’s freezing cold in the UK so I have my sunny necklace on


----------



## Pevi

J.A.N. said:


> More eating out 2 day luch Yo Sushi Windsor
> mine was The Spicy Seafood Ramen and Salmon firecracker Rice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5288535
> View attachment 5288536
> View attachment 5288537
> View attachment 5288538
> View attachment 5288584


I love the food+jewelry theme


----------



## J.A.N.

Pevi said:


> I love the food+jewelry theme



New Year new start good food is the theme. 
My eldest sons advice.
Thank you xxx the hot food warmed me up 2 day as I was like everyone else in the UK ab freezing cold.


----------



## angelicskater16

Wearing some of my new birthday gifts today.


----------



## hers4eva

Brrrrr.... it's cold outside







But as I come inside, all I can do is browse through the Spring Flower 2022 catalog  sitting by the warm roaring fireplace  just dreaming of Springtime in my flower garden





*Winter Snow is bitter* (cold) *sweet* (pretty)


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Haven’t worn my small diamond huggies in a long time and forgot how pretty and sparkly they are 

Also wearing two diamond tennis bracelets stacked: white diamond/18k white gold (1.50 ttcw) and black diamond/18k rose gold (1.95 ttcw). I got them from our family jeweller in my home country and am hoping to add a white diamond/rose gold when I next go!

Lastly I am wearing a 1 ttcw diamond five stone ring in platinum.


----------



## mrs moulds

Onebagtoomany said:


> It is freezing here so wearing icy white metals to match the weather!
> 
> - approx .67 ttcw diamond and pearl drop earrings in 18k white gold
> - 1 ttcw diamond five stone ring in platinum
> - approx 1.30 ttcw diamond pear halo ring in platinum
> 
> View attachment 5288589
> View attachment 5288590
> View attachment 5288591


Once again, perfection, perfection!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mrs moulds said:


> Once again, perfection, perfection!



aww thank you so much


----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> Brrrrr.... it's cold outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as I come inside, all I can do is browse through the Spring Flower 2022 catalog  sitting by the warm roaring fireplace  just dreaming of Springtime in my flower garden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Winter Snow is bitter* (cold) *sweet* (pretty)


You take the best photos! Your jewelry is always beautiful love the tennis bracelet. Had one like it, yours have way more carats. I gave it to my daughter.


----------



## hers4eva

mrs moulds said:


> You take the best photos! Your jewelry is always beautiful love the tennis bracelet. Had one like it, yours have way more carats. I gave it to my daughter.




*Dear @mrs moulds ,*
You  are such a sweetheart 

Reading your post filled my  with joy

I had to give it some thought and come up with two sweet pictures showing my appreciation for the kindness you give 

I thought, I will make tea for two and have you over!  My Shih Tzu boy would love the attention for sure and make sure he picked out the perfect top knot bow to wear and make you melt 

*Would you like lemon or milk in your tea?*

What a sweet Mom you are giving your daughter your diamond tennis bracelet ** I can sense she is spoiled in a good way!





*Thankful* for you and all the other sweeties on this "What Jewelry Are You Wearing Today???" forum! 





P.S. I did add my necklace twice and ring once here.... you may have to squint to find them


----------



## Kelly M

Supposed to get hit with some snow tonight - I work from home so I’m excited to wake up to everything coated in white in the morning


----------



## hers4eva

Kelly M said:


> Supposed to get hit with some snow tonight - I work from home so I’m excited to wake up to everything coated in white in the morning
> 
> View attachment 5290071



That would be so cool  if you could post the exact pose with the snow in background tomorrow


----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> *Dear @mrs moulds ,*
> You  are such a sweetheart
> 
> Reading your post filled my  with joy
> 
> I had to give it some thought and come up with two sweet pictures showing my appreciation for the kindness you give
> 
> I thought, I will make tea for two and have you over!  My Shih Tzu boy would love the attention for sure and make sure he picked out the perfect top knot bow to wear and make you melt
> 
> *Would you like lemon or milk in your tea?*
> 
> What a sweet Mom you are giving your daughter your diamond tennis bracelet ** I can sense she is spoiled in a good way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thankful* for you and all the other sweeties on this "What Jewelry Are You Wearing Today???" forum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I did add my necklace twice and ring once here.... you may have to squint to find them


Ahhhh………….
I would love to have tea with and your sweetie boy! I could bring my cat, Sammy who’s think she’s a dog! 
I love all of your pictures. You alway manage to bring your Jewelry to life.


----------



## JenJBS

Just bought this flame painted copper cuff bracelet on Etsy.  The heat pattern (paint) on each bracelet is different.  Love getting completely unique pieces while supporting independent artisans.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

JenJBS said:


> Just bought this flame painted copper cuff bracelet on Etsy.  The heat pattern (paint) on each bracelet is different.  Love getting completely unique pieces while supporting independent artisans.
> 
> View attachment 5290291



Very unique - love the pattern and beautiful colours!


----------



## JenJBS

Onebagtoomany said:


> Very unique - love the pattern and beautiful colours!



Thank you!


----------



## hers4eva

mrs moulds said:


> Ahhhh………….
> I would love to have tea with and your sweetie boy! I could bring my cat, Sammy who’s think she’s a dog!
> I love all of your pictures. You alway manage to bring your Jewelry to life.



We would  to meet your Sammy! Our furry ones are part of the family.

Thank you, I love thinking of something unique to spice up a picture and hopefully I can make it happen.  
Hours fly by, but if I can, all those hours are so worth it 

You, Hubby, your lovely daughter and Sammy have a superb winter day!


----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> We would  to meet your Sammy! Our furry ones are part of the family.
> 
> Thank you, I love thinking of something unique to spice up a picture and hopefully I can make it happen.
> Hours fly by, but if I can, all those hours are so worth it
> 
> You, Hubby, your lovely daughter and Sammy have a superb winter day!


This is why I love TPF sooooo much! You always make my day! 
Wishing the same to you and yours!


----------



## hers4eva

*I had a snowy imagine come to mind today, as I woke up seeing pretty new snow outside!
Decided to wear my two pendants layered today  sitting by the warm fire!*




*Have a great day with your loved ones! *


----------



## J.A.N.

hers4eva said:


> *I had a snowy imagine come to mind today, as I woke up seeing pretty new snow outside!
> Decided to wear my two pendants layered today  sitting by the warm fire!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Have a great day with your loved ones! *


Awesome pendants   
Beautiful photography


----------



## jelliedfeels




----------



## chaerimk

My Lahar ring and bracelet remind me of ocean wave gently wash over pebbles on a beach. I need this on this freezing and snowy day.


----------



## hers4eva

J.A.N. said:


> Awesome pendants
> Beautiful photography



*
oh my gosh  J.A.N. …………
You are way too kind  and warm-hearted

I really appreciate you taking the time to comment!

Big Hugs *


----------



## Cams

mewt said:


> I received a coupon for $130 off any Georg Jensen purchase so I went for this cute "offspring" bracelet. Don't know if I'll have kids or not, but I like the design!
> 
> View attachment 5283025


Love it I have one too


----------



## Cams

VCA guilouche
BVlgari zero ring
Cartier small love bangle
Diamond stud pendant from the South Africa diamond Kimberley knows as browns diamonds
Rolex date just,diamond dial gold bezel, mother of pearl 
Diamond ring for the wedding 
Diamond wedding bad
Hermes H bracelet


----------



## saligator

All YG: Ring finger: Annie Fensterstock hand hammered wide gold wedding band with small diamonds inset in a quad pattern, and Danhov bezel set 1.57 ct tawny diamond that faces to about 2 ct . First finger left hand, Annie Fensterstock hand hammered band with spray of tiny diamonds scattered throughout. Right hand ring finger: All YG Bvlgari BZero wide ring. Neck: Roberto Coin Emerald cut diamond solitare bezel set in YG.


----------



## jelliedfeels

chaerimk said:


> My Lahar ring and bracelet remind me of ocean wave gently wash over pebbles on a beach. I need this on this freezing and snowy day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290941


These are gorgeous. Those textures are amazing. Is it comfy to wear?


----------



## Pevi

I’m wearing lots of yellow gold today! The snake chain is fake (but gorgeous), the long (60cm) paperclip necklace is goldfilled (and new ) and the other two are real. I’ve paired them with diamond studs and I’m wearing a leopard print romper. We had lunch at the beach today for my FIL’s birthday. 
Happy weekend!


----------



## mrs moulds

Out to dinner  
Decide to wear my pendant before I take it to the jeweler Monday. Again, I’m not that good with the photos LOL! My husband said he loves  the pendant the way it is, however, will support me because he just want a happy wife ( Happy wife, Happy life! )


----------



## saligator

mrs moulds said:


> Out to dinner
> Decide to wear my pendant before I take it to the jeweler Monday. Again, I’m not that good with the photos LOL! My husband said he loves  the pendant the way it is, however, will support me because he just want a happy wife ( Happy wife, Happy life! )
> 
> View attachment 5292027



I think it is beautiful. I just got a tiny Roberto Coin emerald cut pendant set East West in a bezel and I am OVER THE MOON with it. How do you want to re-set yours?


----------



## saligator

Today just the emerald cut bezel set small diamon Roberto Coin Tiny Treasures pendant in YG.
It's tiny, but it really sparkles and I love the proportions on it. Almost square, but not quite.


----------



## hers4eva

mrs moulds said:


> Out to dinner
> Decide to wear my pendant before I take it to the jeweler Monday. Again, I’m not that good with the photos LOL! My husband said he loves  the pendant the way it is, however, will support me because he just want a happy wife ( Happy wife, Happy life! )
> 
> View attachment 5292027



*Princess Mrs. Moulds and her Shining Armor Mr. Moulds  enjoying a romantic dinner, as her new STUNNING emerald diamond necklace shines so brightly   
equals a night full of ambience *


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Jewelry today— none!! Went to lunch with my DH and while the meal was amazing the area not so great. Kept all my goodies at home.  Tomorrow I will be doubling up. Happy Sunday


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Jewelry today— none!! Went to lunch with my DH and while the meal was amazing the area not so great. Kept all my goodies at home.  Tomorrow I will be doubling up. Happy Sunday


Wearing it at home now.


----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> *Princess Mrs. Moulds and her Shining Armor Mr. Moulds  enjoying a romantic dinner, as her new STUNNING emerald diamond necklace shines so brightly
> equals a night full of ambience *


My Hubby sends his thanks for this awesome post…!


----------



## mrs moulds

saligator said:


> I think it is beautiful. I just got a tiny Roberto Coin emerald cut pendant set East West in a bezel and I am OVER THE MOON with it. How do you want to re-set yours?


Yes, the east, west setting is what I wanted. However, the hubby likes it the way it is……. Now, I’m confused LOL


----------



## Kelly M

Only wore them for a short outing (because it freaks me out to wear such special pieces) but wearing some heirlooms today! TPF inspired me  Mother’s & grandmother’s engagement rings and grandfather’s watch!


----------



## Shopgirl1996

mrs moulds said:


> Yes, the east, west setting is what I wanted. However, the hubby likes it the way it is……. Now, I’m confused LOL



I love how your emerald diamond is set now. I think it's big enough to be set this way.


----------



## Pevi

Shopgirl1996 said:


> I love how your emerald diamond is set now. I think it's big enough to be set this way.


Me too. I love it the way it is


----------



## nexiv

Pevi said:


> I’m wearing lots of yellow gold today! The snake chain is fake (but gorgeous), the long (60cm) paperclip necklace is goldfilled (and new ) and the other two are real. I’ve paired them with diamond studs and I’m wearing a leopard print romper. We had lunch at the beach today for my FIL’s birthday.
> Happy weekend!



This is exactly why I want a snake chain. So amazing for layering.


----------



## saligator

mrs moulds said:


> Yes, the east, west setting is what I wanted. However, the hubby likes it the way it is……. Now, I’m confused LOL




Here is my argument for changing to bezel setting (which you didn't say whether or not you wanted. Do you want bezel East/West or just prong?)

Maybe you just need to let him know that while you love the diamond, you'd prefer the other setting for now, reminding him that the stone is what matters and that diamond settings can always been changed.I'd be worried about a prong set like that for such a large stone.

The following argument only works for bezel (apologies in advance if this is too risqué)

Also, you could mention something about how the prongs might cut his lips during neck nibbles, and how a nice bezel setting would be so much safer. No risk of cuts or swallowing a lose stone! lol


----------



## saligator

Sterling necklace from Links of London with two charms for my initials in what appears to be a semi-Copperplate font. They are about 1/2" or so.

I miss them since they went bust.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

mrs moulds said:


> Out to dinner
> Decide to wear my pendant before I take it to the jeweler Monday. Again, I’m not that good with the photos LOL! My husband said he loves  the pendant the way it is, however, will support me because he just want a happy wife ( Happy wife, Happy life! )
> 
> View attachment 5292027


Well I love it, I think it looks beautiful!


----------



## gwendo25

mrs moulds said:


> Out to dinner
> Decide to wear my pendant before I take it to the jeweler Monday. Again, I’m not that good with the photos LOL! My husband said he loves  the pendant the way it is, however, will support me because he just want a happy wife ( Happy wife, Happy life! )
> 
> View attachment 5292027


Love the simple elegance of the setting!


----------



## gwendo25

Today’s 18k frosting!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My dear friend helped me buy this pure gold clover bracelet from Chinatown in her home country! Love it!


----------



## mrs moulds

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Well I love it, I think it looks beautiful!


Where have  you’ve been, Lovie. 
Yes, I’ve received compliments and my husband loves the pendant the way it is…….


----------



## mrs moulds

saligator said:


> Here is my argument for changing to bezel setting (which you didn't say whether or not you wanted. Do you want bezel East/West or just prong?)
> 
> Maybe you just need to let him know that while you love the diamond, you'd prefer the other setting for now, reminding him that the stone is what matters and that diamond settings can always been changed.I'd be worried about a prong set like that for such a large stone.
> 
> The following argument only works for bezel (apologies in advance if this is too risqué)
> 
> Also, you could mention something about how the prongs might cut his lips during neck nibbles, and how a nice bezel setting would be so much safer. No risk of cuts or swallowing a lose stone! lol


Some food for thought……….. Thank you !


----------



## oreo713

mrs moulds said:


> Out to dinner
> Decide to wear my pendant before I take it to the jeweler Monday. Again, I’m not that good with the photos LOL! My husband said he loves  the pendant the way it is, however, will support me because he just want a happy wife ( Happy wife, Happy life! )
> 
> View attachment 5292027


First of all, your diamond is beautiful!   That being said, I agree with you that the east-west setting is the way to go.  It
s more unique and I think it would be spectacular!  Go with your  instincts!  Enjoy!


----------



## Pevi

nexiv said:


> This is exactly why I want a snake chain. So amazing for layering.


I absolutely love it. The only negative is that I know they’re not very durable, once you get a kink on the chain it looks bad. The one I have is gold coated stainless steel so I don’t worry about damaging it as it was really inexpensive, but it looks like the real thing. 
I’ve worn it almost every for like two weeks and slept with it once (an accident) and it looks fine.
I predict that I will damage the chain before it loses its color.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

mrs moulds said:


> Where have  you’ve been, Lovie.
> Yes, I’ve received compliments and my husband loves the pendant the way it is…….


Hi! Girl suffering from fatigue and nausea, after a loss, I’m pregnant again. Just trying to relax until June when my little one comes! How are you?


----------



## jelliedfeels

Kelly M said:


> Only wore them for a short outing (because it freaks me out to wear such special pieces) but wearing some heirlooms today! TPF inspired me  Mother’s & grandmother’s engagement rings and grandfather’s watch!
> 
> View attachment 5293223


I love them all! Beautiful pieces- especially the watch. What make is it?


----------



## 880

Cams said:


> VCA guilouche
> BVlgari zero ring
> Cartier small love bangle
> Diamond stud pendant from the South Africa diamond Kimberley knows as browns diamonds
> Rolex date just,diamond dial gold bezel, mother of pearl
> Diamond ring for the wedding
> Diamond wedding bad
> Hermes H bracelet


So fabulous @Cams! You look beautiful !


----------



## jelliedfeels

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Hi! Girl suffering from fatigue and nausea, after a loss, I’m pregnant again. Just trying to relax until June when my little one comes! How are you?


Congratulations on your wonderful news!


----------



## jelliedfeels

SmokieDragon said:


> My dear friend helped me buy this pure gold clover bracelet from Chinatown in her home country! Love it!
> 
> View attachment 5293791
> View attachment 5293792


This is lovely so there’s little dried clovers inside the gold? So cool!



Pevi said:


> I absolutely love it. The only negative is that I know they’re not very durable, once you get a kink on the chain it looks bad. The one I have is gold coated stainless steel so I don’t worry about damaging it as it was really inexpensive, but it looks like the real thing.
> I’ve worn it almost every for like two weeks and slept with it once (an accident) and it looks fine.
> I predict that I will damage the chain before it loses its color.


I agree with this. I had a gold herringbone but you can’t do anything once it twists  so I’d only go filled or costume with those kinds of chains. I do have an RG filled snake I think I’ve posted before…


----------



## 880

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Hi! Girl suffering from fatigue and nausea, after a loss, I’m pregnant again. Just trying to relax until June when my little one comes! How are you?


Congrats! So happy for you! Feel better soon!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

jelliedfeels said:


> Congratulations on your wonderful news!


Thank you! We are over the move and ready to welcome this little guy as soon as he’s ready!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

880 said:


> Congrats! So happy for you! Feel better soon!


Thank you. Once I hit 11 weeks the fatigue slowed, but I’m past month 4 months and still having bouts of nausea. All for a very worthy cause though!


----------



## Cams

880 said:


> So fabulous @Cams! You look beautiful !


Thank you so much .


----------



## saligator

SmokieDragon said:


> My dear friend helped me buy this pure gold clover bracelet from Chinatown in her home country! Love it!
> 
> View attachment 5293791
> View attachment 5293792


I like how the lines of the bracelet work with the lines in your watch!


----------



## saligator

Jude Frances diamond huggies and black pearl and diamond charms
VCA Carnelian Vintage Alhambra bracelet in YG.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Hi all! Looking for his/here wedding bands. Any ideas?
(We had bvlgari wedding bands but my husband lost his again - at home for the 2nd time)   We would like to get his/hers again and are considering Hermes, Cartier? Any one know if Hermes does mens? I couldn’t find online.  I have other diamond eternity bands and a 5 stone band.  Appreciate any help.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Hi ladies! Today I’m wearing my staples.
2 pair of 1/4 carat diamond huggies 
1 ctw diamond studs
1/2 ctw martini diamond solitaire pendant
SS Rolex DJ
Newly reset wedding rings
6.31 ctw diamond tennis bracelet


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Hi all! Looking for his/here wedding bands. Any ideas?
> (We had bvlgari wedding bands but my husband lost his again - at home for the 2nd time)   We would like to get his/hers again and are considering Hermes, Cartier? Any one know if Hermes does mens? I couldn’t find online.  I have other diamond eternity bands and a 5 stone band.  Appreciate any help.



I have the Cartier Love wedding band in diamond pave/yellow gold and adore it! Would something like that work for you?


----------



## mrs moulds

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Hi! Girl suffering from fatigue and nausea, after a loss, I’m pregnant again. Just trying to relax until June when my little one comes! How are you?





mrs moulds said:


> Some food for thought……….. Thank you !


Congratulations! Praying for a healthy and happy baby.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Onebagtoomany said:


> I have the Cartier Love wedding band in diamond pave/yellow gold and adore it! Would something like that work for you?
> 
> View attachment 5294578


Oh yes!!  That is beautiful.  It works for me!!!  Not sure about my husband  but he can get his in plain gold.  Thank you so much.  Will make an appointment to go see the rings. Thanks!!


----------



## saligator

Today I am wearing on left middle finger, a Monica Rich Kosann "giraffe" ring, a present from Santa.
It is so fun, the giraffe curls around my finger!

Around my neck is a platinum .80 or so diamond solitaire set in a martini setting on a plain chain.


----------



## 880

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Hi all! Looking for his/here wedding bands. Any ideas?
> (We had bvlgari wedding bands but my husband lost his again - at home for the 2nd time)   We would like to get his/hers again and are considering Hermes, Cartier? Any one know if Hermes does mens? I couldn’t find online.  I have other diamond eternity bands and a 5 stone band.  Appreciate any help.


I’m so sorry (i have lost engagement rings and it’s a terrible feeling). I think  H does mens rings. Good luck finding the new perfect set

edit: just saw the post above from @Onebagtoomany and agree it’s a perfect idea! Yay!


----------



## abg12

Love the way the sun was catching my ring today while driving


----------



## J.A.N.

abg12 said:


> Love the way the sun was catching my ring today while driving
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295609


Beautiful Wow looks like a massive diamond to me


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I admire you ladies that mix it up daily, that’s so fun and fresh! I feel so boring because I’m usually in my staples 90% of the time!


----------



## skyqueen

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Hi! Girl suffering from fatigue and nausea, after a loss, I’m pregnant again. Just trying to relax until June when my little one comes! How are you?


I have a good feeling for you!


----------



## Kelly M

jelliedfeels said:


> I love them all! Beautiful pieces- especially the watch. What make is it?


Thank you!! 
About the watch, it's a Patek Philippe! Beyond that, I couldn't tell you. My father doesn't know details either but says it was his father's most prized possession - wore it all the time. I can't even imagine what year it's from.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

skyqueen said:


> I have a good feeling for you!


Thank you! So far all is well, just high risk because apparently I’m old now!


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Out to dinner
> Decide to wear my pendant before I take it to the jeweler Monday. Again, I’m not that good with the photos LOL! My husband said he loves  the pendant the way it is, however, will support me because he just want a happy wife ( Happy wife, Happy life! )
> 
> View attachment 5292027


Just beautiful


----------



## skyqueen

My new Sydney Evans bead evil eye bracelet. Perfect for layering!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Worked from home and decided to enjoy the view.


----------



## saligator

Well, hard to follow that fabulous post, but today I am wearing a Kiki McDonough "Fantasie" gold disc (small) necklace with tiny blue topaz in the center, 1/4" wide 1.25" hoops, and the all YG B Zero ring on my left middle finger.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Worked from home and decided to enjoy the view.





saligator said:


> Well, hard to follow that fabulous post, but today I am wearing a Kiki McDonough "Fantasie" gold disc (small) necklace with tiny blue topaz in the center, 1/4" wide 1.25" hoops, and the all YG B Zero ring on my left middle finger.


That’s some amazing jewelry!!  Kiki M’s earrings have been in my shopping cart since November  (I had to work from home and was stuck in a meeting for 10 hours, figured I would try lots on to keep sane)


----------



## saligator

Mrs.Hermess said:


> That’s some amazing jewelry!!  Kiki M’s earrings have been in my shopping cart since November  (I had to work from home and was stuck in a meeting for 10 hours, figured I would try lots on to keep sane)



I think it's wonderful! Why not PILE IT ON at home? Go for it!!


----------



## Kim_S

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Worked from home and decided to enjoy the view.
> 
> View attachment 5296143


Dying over every single thing in this pic!!

Quick question - is your Rolex the 36mm DJ? That is the exact model I'm hoping to get, so I would love some more pictures, whenever you get a chance!! (my engagement ring is an emerald cut solitaire too, although sadly quite a bit smaller than yours haha)


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Kim_S said:


> Dying over every single thing in this pic!!
> 
> Quick question - is your Rolex the 36mm DJ? That is the exact model I'm hoping to get, so I would love some more pictures, whenever you get a chance!! (my engagement ring is an emerald cut solitaire too, although sadly quite a bit smaller than yours haha)


I will take pics in the am with good light.  It’s 36mm DJ/ stainless/18k rose gold/pink champagne dial. My wrists are small and anything bigger looks off on my wrists.  
funny on the diamond- sometimes it looks big other times it looks tiny/I have seen others same size and they look much bigger than mine.


----------



## saligator

Yesterday I wore just a ring. A 10mm peridot in a diamond halo setting with a YG band. Sorry about blurry photo.


----------



## mrs moulds

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I admire you ladies that mix it up daily, that’s so fun and fresh! I feel so boring because I’m usually in my staples 90% of the time!


Honey, your getting ready to have a baby. It takes a lot of mental and physical endurance during pregnancy. I love seeing all your beautiful jewelry, however, your TPF is excited a new addition to your and our family ❤️


----------



## mrs moulds

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Worked from home and decided to enjoy the view.
> 
> View attachment 5296143





skyqueen said:


> My new Sydney Evans bead evil eye bracelet. Perfect for layering!
> 
> View attachment 5296101


Just stunning !


----------



## JenJBS

My Amare ring by Lace in steel and bronze.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

JenJBS said:


> My Amare ring by Lace in steel and bronze.
> 
> View attachment 5297985


This is cool, it’s like something designed by an architect for your finger.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

mrs moulds said:


> Honey, your getting ready to have a baby. It takes a lot of mental and physical endurance during pregnancy. I love seeing all your beautiful jewelry, however, your TPF is excited a new addition to your and our family ❤


I told my hubby today it’s hard work growing a human! I’m very thankful just a bit tired. I hope it’s ok to share this here with my TPF fam. Today at our ultrasound they confirmed he’s definitely a boy!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Worked from home and decided to enjoy the view.
> 
> View attachment 5296143


Fabulous Dahling!


----------



## snibor

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I told my hubby today it’s hard work growing a human! I’m very thankful just a bit tired. I hope it’s ok to share this here with my TPF fam. Today at our ultrasound they confirmed he’s definitely a boy!!!
> View attachment 5298308
> 
> View attachment 5298309


Congrats!   So happy for you.   So exciting.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My hubby has the kiddos so I’m bumming it at home resting. The only thing I’m wearing is my eternity band and my newly reset engagement ring!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

snibor said:


> Congrats!   So happy for you.   So exciting.


Thank you!


----------



## saligator

JenJBS said:


> My Amare ring by Lace in steel and bronze.
> 
> View attachment 5297985



It's fun to see bronze jewelry. So much of the world wore bronze for centuries--we seem to have almost forgotten it. This is a fresh take!


----------



## mrs moulds

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I told my hubby today it’s hard work growing a human! I’m very thankful just a bit tired. I hope it’s ok to share this here with my TPF fam. Today at our ultrasound they confirmed he’s definitely a boy!!!
> View attachment 5298308
> 
> View attachment 5298309


Ahhhh………. I’m so happy so for you! I/We can’t wait to see him❤️


----------



## Louish

JenJBS said:


> Just bought this flame painted copper cuff bracelet on Etsy.  The heat pattern (paint) on each bracelet is different.  Love getting completely unique pieces while supporting independent artisans.
> 
> View attachment 5290291


Gorgeous! Would you mind telling me the seller?



NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I told my hubby today it’s hard work growing a human! I’m very thankful just a bit tired. I hope it’s ok to share this here with my TPF fam. Today at our ultrasound they confirmed he’s definitely a boy!!!
> View attachment 5298308
> 
> View attachment 5298309


Massive congratulations!!


----------



## JenJBS

Louish said:


> Gorgeous! Would you mind telling me the seller?



Thank you!     The first link is the seller I got it from - TracyBurlison. The second link is another esty shop that also does flame painted copper jewelry.

TracyBurlisonStudio | Etsy 

MTBootstrapDesigns | Etsy


----------



## JenJBS

saligator said:


> It's fun to see bronze jewelry. So much of the world wore bronze for centuries--we seem to have almost forgotten it. This is a fresh take!



Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> This is cool, it’s like something designed by an architect for your finger.



You're good! Jenny Wu, the designer, started her career as an architect! That was her schooling. Then she created a couple pieces of jewelry just for herself, but they got enough attention she ended up creating her Lace jewelry company.

About – LACE by JennyWu (jennywulace.com)


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

JenJBS said:


> You're good! Jenny Wu, the designer, started her career as an architect! That was her schooling. Then she created a couple pieces of jewelry just for herself, but they got enough attention she ended up creating her Lace jewelry company.
> 
> About – LACE by JennyWu (jennywulace.com)


You can definitely tell. I love the smooth curves!


----------



## Pevi

My moissanite ring at sunset


----------



## Alienza

Diamond bracelet with evil eye bracelet that i bought in Turkey. Hopefully the evil eye will protect me from evil that is persuading me to buy expensive jewelry


----------



## 880

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> My hubby has the kiddos so I’m bumming it at home resting. The only thing I’m wearing is my eternity band and my newly reset engagement ring!
> View attachment 5298317


Congrats! I am so happy for you!


----------



## mrs moulds

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> My hubby has the kiddos so I’m bumming it at home resting. The only thing I’m wearing is my eternity band and my newly reset engagement ring!
> View attachment 5298317


You have such beautiful hands.

 Now, you rest up. I know how it is to be deemed ‘high ‘ risk during pregnancy. 
I’m sure your hubby is going to have a fabulous piece of jewelry made for you!


----------



## JenJBS

Thoughts on this bracelet?


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

880 said:


> Congrats! I am so happy for you!


Thank you, I’m really loving it!!!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

mrs moulds said:


> You have such beautiful hands.
> 
> Now, you rest up. I know how it is to be deemed ‘high ‘ risk during pregnancy.
> I’m sure your hubby is going to have a fabulous piece of jewelry made for you!


Thank you. Now they’re super dry from washing them so much. I better get something shiny!!!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Kim_S said:


> Dying over every single thing in this pic!!
> 
> Quick question - is your Rolex the 36mm DJ? That is the exact model I'm hoping to get, so I would love some more pictures, whenever you get a chance!! (my engagement ring is an emerald cut solitaire too, although sadly quite a bit smaller than yours haha)


. Here are some pics from today’s cloudy day.  For size, wrists are small - I think 36 is the biggest I can do. The rose gold is not coming through well.


----------



## gwendo25

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I told my hubby today it’s hard work growing a human! I’m very thankful just a bit tired. I hope it’s ok to share this here with my TPF fam. Today at our ultrasound they confirmed he’s definitely a boy!!!
> View attachment 5298308
> 
> View attachment 5298309


Congratulations !!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

gwendo25 said:


> Congratulations !!


Thank you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing:

- Roberto Coin diamond inside out hoops in yellow  gold
- Foundrae necklace with Dream and Resilience charms in yellow gold 
- 2 carat diamond eternity band in yellow gold


----------



## Kim_S

Mrs.Hermess said:


> . Here are some pics from today’s cloudy day.  For size, wrists are small - I think 36 is the biggest I can do. The rose gold is not coming through well.


Thank you so much!! This is super helpful, and the 36mm looks perfect on your wrist.  I love it so much! My AD said that she could not place an order even for a DJ, which is really disappointing.  I guess I'm just going to keep my fingers crossed that this configuration will pop up...


----------



## merekat703

My new David Yurman chatelaine ring.


----------



## gwendo25

In a deep freeze here today.  Might as well frost it up with Gucci and friends!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Today’s goodies: South Sea Pearl necklace, jadeite diamond huggies, FOPE bracelets, Qeelin bracelet, jadeite bangle, VCA Alhambra 5-motif blue agate bracelet, diamond tennis bracelet, JLC Reverso, e ring and Cartier Love wedding band


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Wearing my new necklace I ordered for my birthday earlier this month. I've always been kind of scared to order jewelry online without seeing it in person. Most of the reviews complain that it is smaller in person than they saw online. However, with being able to chat with Blue Nile customer service to verify the diamond is eye clean and using some other websites to get an idea what the size would look like in real life, I took the plunge. I am so happy with the outcome! I was able to get a nice sized diamond at a price I could afford. 

An added bonus is that I can upgrade with Blue Nile in the future if I so choose.


----------



## mrs moulds

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Wearing my new necklace I ordered for my birthday earlier this month. I've always been kind of scared to order jewelry online without seeing it in person. Most of the reviews complain that it is smaller in person than they saw online. However, with being able to chat with Blue Nile customer service to verify the diamond is eye clean and using some other websites to get an idea what the size would look like in real life, I took the plunge. I am so happy with the outcome! I was able to get a nice sized diamond at a price I could afford.
> 
> An added bonus is that I can upgrade with Blue Nile in the future if I so choose.
> 
> View attachment 5303125
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303126


Oh, how I love pear shaped diamonds. 
It beautiful


----------



## Shopgirl1996

mrs moulds said:


> Oh, how I love pear shaped diamonds.
> It beautiful



Thank you!

I love your emerald cut diamond earrings and pendant!!!!


----------



## 880

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing:
> 
> - Roberto Coin diamond inside out hoops in yellow  gold
> - Foundrae necklace with Dream and Resilience charms in yellow gold
> - 2 carat diamond eternity band in yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5298973
> View attachment 5298974
> View attachment 5298975


Love your Foundrae! am going to the boutique tomorrow


----------



## mrs moulds

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I love your emerald cut diamond earrings and pendant!!!!


Thank you !


----------



## SmokieDragon

Today’s goodies: VCA Alhambra Guilloche Pendant, Tahitian and Golden South Sea Pearl earrings. Not pictured is the jewellery on my fingers and wrists


----------



## Onebagtoomany

880 said:


> Love your Foundrae! am going to the boutique tomorrow



Ooooh! Can’t wait to see what you get


----------



## julia.in.germany

Just got the bracelet yesterday


----------



## smile10281

Jewelry for today:

Wrists - Cartier trinity with Rolex DJ, charm bracelet from Monica Rich Kosann

Neck - C de Cartier and my new-in Octagon chain from MRK. I bought this as a layering piece and think it works so well with other necklaces - attached a few pics I had taken the other day.

Ears - love knot earrings and other studs from local jeweler

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

smile10281 said:


> Jewelry for today:
> 
> Wrists - Cartier trinity with Rolex DJ, charm bracelet from Monica Rich Kosann
> 
> Neck - C de Cartier and my new-in Octagon chain from MRK. I bought this as a layering piece and think it works so well with other necklaces - attached a few pics I had taken the other day.
> 
> Ears - love knot earrings and other studs from local jeweler
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



Love that long chain from Monica Rich Kosann!


----------



## JenJBS

In the mood for Oil Slick today...


----------



## hers4eva

*I am wearing my dream ring today  and dreaming about Valentines Day *


----------



## ChanelCartier

julia.in.germany said:


> View attachment 5303719
> 
> Just got the bracelet yesterday


I know that watch brand. My daughter worked for them.


----------



## angelicskater16

Wearing my MOP collection on my wrist.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Lucifer vir Honestus Millefili rose gold and ruby eternity, white gold Cartier scarabee on the neck.


----------



## julia.in.germany

ChanelCartier said:


> I know that watch brand. My daughter worked for them.


Oh that's very interesting! They're not as popular as Rolex for example, but their craftsmanship is truely impeccable imo. 
The watches are made in the region I was born in Germany so they're also pretty special to me


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Lots of warm yellow gold today in the freezing temperatures outside!

- 1.62 ttcw diamond studs
- Roberto Coin 20” paperclip chain shortened to layer
- Annoushka St. Christopher pendant with brown diamonds on a beaded Annoushka chain
- Cartier Panthere watch in two tone
- 2 ttcw diamond eternity ring
- Cartier JUC doublewrap ring with diamonds


----------



## SmokieDragon

Decided to change things up on my right wrist by removing my jadeite bangle and adding a jadeite bracelet. Am amazed how everything stays in place


----------



## ChanelCartier

julia.in.germany said:


> Oh that's very interesting! They're not as popular as Rolex for example, but their craftsmanship is truely impeccable imo.
> The watches are made in the region I was born in Germany so they're also pretty special to me


Yes they are beautiful and unique. The brand is under the Swatchgroup umbrella. There are many brands under the Swatchgroup umbrella. The craftmanship is probably better then Rolex.


----------



## Maxt

My phone is acting funny, hope I can post photos now.

Today was "Pandora rose" day (the necklace is some random brand I already had)


----------



## Christofle

julia.in.germany said:


> View attachment 5303719
> 
> Just got the bracelet yesterday


Watch twins! Love my senator 60s

Enjoy your new bracelet!


----------



## saligator

smile10281 said:


> Jewelry for today:
> 
> Wrists - Cartier trinity with Rolex DJ, charm bracelet from Monica Rich Kosann
> 
> Neck - C de Cartier and my new-in Octagon chain from MRK. I bought this as a layering piece and think it works so well with other necklaces - attached a few pics I had taken the other day.
> 
> Ears - love knot earrings and other studs from local jeweler
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!




I love your layering technique!


----------



## saligator

Sydney Evan Medium Diamond "Love" necklace layered with Roberto Coin small squarish emerald cut diamond pendant. VCA tiger eye VA bracelet


----------



## Maxt




----------



## saligator

Sydney Evan tiny rollerskate gold pendant on super thin Sydney Evan chain


----------



## 880

Experimented with layering yesterday (freshwater baroque pearls and borrocal pendant). Today aquamarines, without the flower pendant


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

880 said:


> Experimented with layering yesterday (freshwater baroque pearls and borrocal pendant). Today aquamarines, without the flower pendant
> View attachment 5306194
> View attachment 5306201


Lovely!  I love your aquamarine necklace.  While I have never purchased an aquamarine necklace, I have several rings


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Ode to the aquamarine in tribute to @880 necklace


----------



## 880

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Ode to the aquamarine in tribute to @880 necklace


Thank you for your kind compliment! 
Your rings are so beautiful!


----------



## xrthxr

Wearing my new rings today! 

Cartier JUC bracelet and ring in rose gold and the Bvglari rose gold onyx serpent ring


----------



## saligator

Kiki McDonough small gold disc Fantasy pendant with blue tooaz center stone.

Solid gold "I Love You" bracelet with small solid gold link bracelet.

I'm particularly pleased because Verdura has recently reissued their vintage "I Love You" design, so mine is fashionable again. I don't really care but it's kind of fun.

Mine is just as pretty, also vintage, and cost way less than $18,000.


----------



## Pevi

saligator said:


> Kiki McDonough small gold disc Fantasy pendant with blue tooaz center stone.
> 
> Solid gold "I Love You" bracelet with small solid gold link bracelet.
> 
> I'm particularly pleased because Verdura has recently reissued their vintage "I Love You" design, so mine is fashionable again. I don't really care but it's kind of fun.
> 
> Mine is just as pretty, also vintage, and cost way less than $18,000.


I LOVE it (pun intended!). Looks great with your other bracelet, too. I’m kind of obsessed with letters lately.


----------



## saligator

Pevi said:


> I LOVE it (pun intended!). Looks great with your other bracelet, too. I’m kind of obsessed with letters lately.



Thanks!


----------



## 880

saligator said:


> Kiki McDonough small gold disc Fantasy pendant with blue tooaz center stone.
> 
> Solid gold "I Love You" bracelet with small solid gold link bracelet.
> 
> I'm particularly pleased because Verdura has recently reissued their vintage "I Love You" design, so mine is fashionable again. I don't really care but it's kind of fun.
> 
> Mine is just as pretty, also vintage, and cost way less than $18,000.


I think yours is nicer than the Verdura one! Wear it in great health and happiness!


----------



## missD

My diamond emerald cut eternity with a secret pink sapphire.


----------



## saligator

880 said:


> I think yours is nicer than the Verdura one! Wear it in great health and happiness!



Oh thank you! That is so kind, and you would know, based on that gorgeous cuff in your Avatar!


----------



## saligator

missD said:


> View attachment 5308328
> 
> 
> My diamond emerald cut eternity with a secret pink sapphire.



Love the idea of a secret sapphire!


----------



## saligator

I never wear this Bvlgari Bvlgari necklace, but took it out for a spin today with the Bvlgari B-Zero all gold ring. I had had it lengthened at the boutique some years ago, because the choker seemed too short on me.

How would you style this piece? 

Excuse my flabby neck:


----------



## 880

saligator said:


> I never wear this Bvlgari Bvlgari necklace, but took it out for a spin today with the Bvlgari B-Zero all gold ring. I had had it lengthened at the boutique some years ago, because the choker seemed too short on me.
> 
> How would you style this piece?
> 
> Excuse my flabby neck:
> 
> View attachment 5308343


This looks great as you have it. Or against bare skin, v neck sweater or framed by a button down shirt  I prefer to Draw attention away from my neck, so sometimes I wrap a scarf around my neck and a necklace hangs in the space below the scarf but above the neckline. Or i have a necklace framed by both a collar and a scarf. Since  I usually wear statement glasses, and hair brushing around my jaw,  the cumulative effect tends to cause my neck to recede. When I want less bulk, I use a mouselline or gauzy scarf


----------



## mrs moulds

missD said:


> View attachment 5308328
> 
> 
> My diamond emerald cut eternity with a secret pink sapphire.


I LOVE your band. The pink sapphire is a sweet spot. ❤️


----------



## saligator

880 said:


> This looks great as you have it. Or against bare skin, v neck sweater or framed by a button down shirt  I prefer to Draw attention away from my neck, so sometimes I wrap a scarf around my neck and a necklace hangs in the space below the scarf but above the neckline. Or i have a necklace framed by both a collar and a scarf. Since  I usually wear statement glasses, and hair brushing around my jaw,  the cumulative effect tends to cause my neck to recede. When I want less bulk, I use a mouselline or gauzy scarf
> 
> View attachment 5308368
> View attachment 5308364



This is a great idea! (And I love what looks like a gorgeous Tohu Bohu? (I have one in teal tones).

I'm going to try this out and see. I haven't been going out at all with the Pandemic, but even when in my little tees, I like to wear some jewelry. You look amazing. Thanks for this tip!


----------



## Norm.Core

Consumer2much said:


> Lucifer vir Honestus Millefili rose gold and ruby eternity, white gold Cartier scarabee on the neck.
> View attachment 5304796


Wow. This is what I’m talkin about! I’m not even a gold girl. 

Individual and interesting. I love it!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My goodies today


----------



## missD

mrs moulds said:


> I LOVE your band. The pink sapphire is a sweet spot. ❤️





saligator said:


> Love the idea of a secret sapphire!



Thanks! I saw it somewhere online and had my jeweler friend create it. It’s to celebrate our 2nd daughter who was born a few months ago.


----------



## papertiger

saligator said:


> I never wear this Bvlgari Bvlgari necklace, but took it out for a spin today with the Bvlgari B-Zero all gold ring. I had had it lengthened at the boutique some years ago, because the choker seemed too short on me.
> 
> How would you style this piece?
> 
> Excuse my flabby neck:
> 
> View attachment 5308343



I think it's great!    I'd be wearing it all the time.

You could wear it over a shirt, under the collar so the 3 rings 'magically' appear.

'Madly' layered with pearls or contrasting beads or metal. The circles would echo round beads or pearls beautifully.


----------



## hers4eva

I just adore these two little people 

They just adore fancy jewelry like all of us all here 

They told me to wear these three beautiful pieces today


----------



## angelicskater16

Layering my VCA Holiday Pendant  & VCA Two Butterfly pendant necklaces together.


----------



## Sallyscience

Found this vintage beauty! Happy
Valentine’s Day to me! I have no idea what the stone is (the jeweler I got it from didn’t know either) but it’s set in 22k gold. I think it might be Ruby because it’s too pink to be garnet, but it could be something like pink tourmaline too.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Sallyscience said:


> Found this vintage beauty! Happy
> Valentine’s Day to me! I have no idea what the stone is (the jeweler I got it from didn’t know either) but it’s set in 22k gold. I think it might be Ruby because it’s too pink to be garnet, but it could be something like pink tourmaline too.
> 
> View attachment 5311897



It's beautiful! Congrats! It looks like a pink garnet to me.


----------



## JenJBS

Wore these pearl earrings for church today. I love pink tint they have.


----------



## Lilyblue

Sallyscience said:


> Found this vintage beauty! Happy
> Valentine’s Day to me! I have no idea what the stone is (the jeweler I got it from didn’t know either) but it’s set in 22k gold. I think it might be Ruby because it’s too pink to be garnet, but it could be something like pink tourmaline too.
> 
> View attachment 5311897


So pretty!  Love that setting!


----------



## Lilyblue

missD said:


> View attachment 5308328
> 
> 
> My diamond emerald cut eternity with a secret pink sapphire.


Gorgeous!  And love that secret pink sapphire.


----------



## Pevi

Overcast day at the beach! I’m wearing teeny tiny (2mm) moissanite earrings (so sparkly!) yellow, white and rose gold diamond rings, my Huawei Watch Fit, my “alternative” moissanite wedding ring, paperclip and tennis bracelets, herringbone necklace and my new initial pendant on a rolo chain. 
I’m wearing a chambray jumpsuit and espadrilles.


----------



## mrs moulds

Since, Since I’ve been banned from buying  any jewelry, just wearing pieces that have be neglected for a while. Wearing an Aquamarine ring set in white gold, rose gold claws and . 25 in diamonds


----------



## lill_canele

Traditional necklace for the lunar New Year given to me from my parents.



And then my regular pieces + a garnet ring from my late grandmother and my New Years bracelet


----------



## hers4eva

_Loving all the beautiful jewlery that is being posted_   

*Going to try something a little different!*

I want to share with you all how my Flawless Fancy Intense Yellow Diamond shines with* love* more on an up close and personal side! 

*Click this link below and see her smile so brightly! *



			https://api.smugmug.com/services/embed/11480777701_qhTNVHD?width=720&height=1280&albumId=155689910&albumKey=Zfr35c
		


I hope you are able to see her in the video above?

I cleaned her with her new jewelry cleaning machine from Santa.  Now I don't have to visit my jeweler to get my diamonds cleaned


----------



## Sallyscience

Lilyblue said:


> So pretty!  Love that setting!


Thanks! I love the setting too, it’s a lot more intricate than the picture makes it look.


----------



## Sallyscience

Shopgirl1996 said:


> It's beautiful! Congrats! It looks like a pink garnet to me.


Thanks! I think you’re right about the stone, I have another ring that I know is rhodolite garnet and it’s the same deep pink shade.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

hers4eva said:


> _Loving all the beautiful jewlery that is being posted_
> 
> *Going to try something a little different!*
> 
> I want to share with you all how my Flawless Fancy Intense Yellow Diamond shines with* love* more on an up close and personal side!
> 
> *Click this link below and see her smile so brightly! *
> 
> 
> 
> https://api.smugmug.com/services/embed/11480777701_qhTNVHD?width=720&height=1280&albumId=155689910&albumKey=Zfr35c
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are able to see her in the video above?
> 
> I cleaned her with her new jewelry cleaning machine from Santa.  Now I don't have to visit my jeweler to get my diamonds cleaned


Beautiful ring!


----------



## ScarfBloke

Sallyscience said:


> Found this vintage beauty! Happy
> Valentine’s Day to me! I have no idea what the stone is (the jeweler I got it from didn’t know either) but it’s set in 22k gold. I think it might be Ruby because it’s too pink to be garnet, but it could be something like pink tourmaline too.
> 
> View attachment 5311897


Lovely ring!  I would say it is a garnet for sure - I really think the colour is not right for a rubellite (red tourmaline) or a ruby.


----------



## gwendo25

Today’s glitter with Damas diamonds!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Haven’t posted for a while but finally received my new VCA piece in the last few days, which I had lengthened by two inches - introducing my Vintage Alhambra in onyx/yellow gold 




Also wearing 1.62 ttcw diamond studs, 2 ttcw diamond full eternity ring and Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds, all in yellow gold.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Today’s glitter with Damas diamonds!
> 
> View attachment 5314904
> View attachment 5314905
> View attachment 5314906



That ring!


----------



## Pevi

I’m wearing 18k gold sphere earrings. I rarely wear them as I don’t like big studs on me, but since I’m scared of losing earrings taking off my mask, I decided to wear these that I don’t really like .

I’ve paired them with my herringbone necklace and my diamond solitaire necklace, and I’m wearing black cotton palazzo pants, a black v neck t shirt and gold sandals. 

I hope you’re having a good day!


----------



## skyqueen

Being a retired horsewoman, I have wanted these Gucci earrings for years. 20% off so I had to pull the trigger! I own a lot of Gucci horsebit bags, belts and shoes which I love. The semi-circle diamond earrings I bought were not good, so I'm returning. I know I'll love these earrings and I wanted something in YG...been a long wait!


----------



## Pevi

skyqueen said:


> Being a retired horsewoman, I have wanted these Gucci earrings for years. 20% off so I had to pull the trigger! I own a lot of Gucci horsebit bags, belts and shoes which I love. The semi-circle diamond earrings I bought were not good, so I'm returning. I know I'll love these earrings and I wanted something in YG...been a long wait!
> 
> View attachment 5314997


Those are perfection


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> Being a retired horsewoman, I have wanted these Gucci earrings for years. 20% off so I had to pull the trigger! I own a lot of Gucci horsebit bags, belts and shoes which I love. The semi-circle diamond earrings I bought were not good, so I'm returning. I know I'll love these earrings and I wanted something in YG...been a long wait!
> 
> View attachment 5314997



Gorgeous!


----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> _Loving all the beautiful jewlery that is being posted_
> 
> *Going to try something a little different!*
> 
> I want to share with you all how my Flawless Fancy Intense Yellow Diamond shines with* love* more on an up close and personal side!
> One of my Favorite Rings. ❤️
> *Click this link below and see her smile so brightly! *
> 
> 
> 
> https://api.smugmug.com/services/embed/11480777701_qhTNVHD?width=720&height=1280&albumId=155689910&albumKey=Zfr35c
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are able to see her in the video above?
> 
> I cleaned her with her new jewelry cleaning machine from Santa.  Now I don't have to visit my jeweler to get my diamonds cleaned


----------



## mrs moulds

Pevi said:


> I’m wearing 18k gold sphere earrings. I rarely wear them as I don’t like big studs on me, but since I’m scared of losing earrings taking off my mask, I decided to wear these that I don’t really like .
> 
> I’ve paired them with my herringbone necklace and my diamond solitaire necklace, and I’m wearing black cotton palazzo pants, a black v neck t shirt and gold sandals.
> 
> I hope you’re having a good day!


I love how you layered your necklaces. I’ve got a herringbone as well but it’s kinda thick . I’m going to try your look and see if I’m successful❤️


----------



## hers4eva

*

  awww @mrs moulds

Your most gracious reply to my canary diamonds video made my heart so happy!
You did not have to comment but you did and I thank you with love!

It was tricky to find where you typed your reply but I found your wonderful sentence 

As always, Thank you sweet lady.

Say hi to your hubby and Sammy!❤*


----------



## hers4eva

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Beautiful ring!




*@Mrs.Hermess ❤️your awesome reply means a lot to me coming from you!
You are a sweetheart and thank you   *


----------



## skyqueen

Onebagtoomany said:


> Lots of warm yellow gold today in the freezing temperatures outside!
> 
> - 1.62 ttcw diamond studs
> - Roberto Coin 20” paperclip chain shortened to layer
> - Annoushka St. Christopher pendant with brown diamonds on a beaded Annoushka chain
> - Cartier Panthere watch in two tone
> - 2 ttcw diamond eternity ring
> - Cartier JUC doublewrap ring with diamonds
> 
> View attachment 5304840
> 
> View attachment 5304836
> View attachment 5304837
> View attachment 5304838


So glad you got your eternity band…looks great!


----------



## Pevi

mrs moulds said:


> I love how you layered your necklaces. I’ve got a herringbone as well but it’s kinda thick . I’m going to try your look and see if I’m successful❤️


Thank you so much! I’m sure yours will look fab!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Being a retired horsewoman, I have wanted these Gucci earrings for years. 20% off so I had to pull the trigger! I own a lot of Gucci horsebit bags, belts and shoes which I love. The semi-circle diamond earrings I bought were not good, so I'm returning. I know I'll love these earrings and I wanted something in YG...been a long wait!
> 
> View attachment 5314997


Soooooo pretty!!! ❤️


----------



## sjunky13

skyqueen said:


> Being a retired horsewoman, I have wanted these Gucci earrings for years. 20% off so I had to pull the trigger! I own a lot of Gucci horsebit bags, belts and shoes which I love. The semi-circle diamond earrings I bought were not good, so I'm returning. I know I'll love these earrings and I wanted something in YG...been a long wait!
> 
> View attachment 5314997


I love Gucci Horsebit jewelry! I have the Marina hoops! I am taking them to be repaired so I can wear them again.  These are fabulous with the pave!! 
I would love to have the bracelet! Have you seen the movie American Hustle? Amy Adams character wore all 70's Gucci and jewelry. Fab!!


----------



## skyqueen

sjunky13 said:


> I love Gucci Horsebit jewelry! I have the Marina hoops! I am taking them to be repaired so I can wear them again.  These are fabulous with the pave!!
> I would love to have the bracelet! Have you seen the movie American Hustle? Amy Adams character wore all 70's Gucci and jewelry. Fab!!


I have watched it years ago.  Bradley Cooper, right? I’ll have to watch it again. Thanks for the tip, doll


----------



## sjunky13

skyqueen said:


> I have watched it years ago.  Bradley Cooper, right? I’ll have to watch it again. Thanks for the tip, doll


yassss, I love that movie.  so good to see you posting . Hope you are well


----------



## JenJBS

Just ordered my second flame painted copper bracelet from Etsy.   Thinner and more muted colors.


----------



## saligator

Today I'm wearing the trusty Roberto Coin tiny treasures emerald cut East West diamond pendant in YG AND my Monica Rich Kosann sterling pinstripe mini locket on a 30" chain.

Inside is tiny picture of DH and another one of our wedding day.


----------



## mrs moulds

Pevi said:


> Thank you so much! I’m sure yours will look fab!


I took a shot at it! Trying to look like you, lady bug! ❤️


----------



## hers4eva

mrs moulds said:


> I took a shot at it! Trying to look like you, lady bug! ❤



Dear Mrs. Moulds,
Your photo is utter perfection!   

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Pevi

mrs moulds said:


> I took a shot at it! Trying to look like you, lady bug! ❤


It looks so cool!


----------



## hers4eva

What better to do on a long rainy day than play with your three loves?  Photography, props and jewels! 

Let's play a game ..... where are my four pretty jewels hidden?   

It may be a little tricky 

Good Luck 

These I am wearing today too!


----------



## J.A.N.

_8_


hers4eva said:


> What better to do on a long rainy day than play with your three loves?  Photography, props and jewels!
> 
> Let's play a game ..... where are my four pretty jewels hidden?
> 
> It may be a little tricky
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> These I am wearing today too!


Hermes click clac
Hermes Twilly 
VCA pendant 
Ring haven't a clue what it is though lol


----------



## hers4eva

J.A.N. said:


> _8_
> 
> Hermes click clac
> Hermes Twilly
> VCA pendant
> Ring haven't a clue what it is though lol




*Dear J.A.N.,

You are way too sweet  to play along 

You started out fabulous then you must ofpanicked…

Please give it another shot ..or  hopefully someone else will come along and help you 

Thanks  sweet lady …*


----------



## J.A.N.

hers4eva said:


> *Dear J.A.N.,
> 
> You are way to sweet  to play along
> 
> You started out fabulous then you must ofpanicked…
> 
> Please give it another shot ..or  hopefully someone else will come along and help you
> 
> Thanks  sweet lady …*


Ha ha ha


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

JenJBS said:


> Just bought this flame painted copper cuff bracelet on Etsy.  The heat pattern (paint) on each bracelet is different.  Love getting completely unique pieces while supporting independent artisans.
> 
> View attachment 5290291


Very special! You have a good eye!


----------



## JenJBS

Cheddar Cheese said:


> Very special! You have a good eye!



Thank you!


----------



## 880

skyqueen said:


> Being a retired horsewoman, I have wanted these Gucci earrings for years. 20% off so I had to pull the trigger! I own a lot of Gucci horsebit bags, belts and shoes which I love. The semi-circle diamond earrings I bought were not good, so I'm returning. I know I'll love these earrings and I wanted something in YG...been a long wait!
> 
> View attachment 5314997


Love these!  I am so happy you got them! 
Wear in the best health and happiness


----------



## hopiko

hers4eva said:


> What better to do on a long rainy day than play with your three loves?  Photography, props and jewels!
> 
> Let's play a game ..... where are my four pretty jewels hidden?
> 
> It may be a little tricky
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> These I am wearing today too!


Hermes Clic H
VCA single motif onyx
cartier love ring
Versace (?) e ring?

Fun and beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## J.A.N.

J.A.N. said:


> _8_
> 
> Hermes click clac
> Hermes Twilly
> VCA pendant
> Ring haven't a clue what it is though lol


Twillys not jewellery

Hermes click click
VCA pendant
Cartier love w/g ring which I failed to spot
A Yellow and white diamond ring


----------



## hers4eva

hopiko said:


> Hermes Clic H
> VCA single motif onyx
> cartier love ring
> Versace (?) e ring?
> 
> Fun and beautiful, thanks for sharing!




*Hi hopkio, 
Thanks for participating in the fun!  You are a sweetheart for sure  

Your answers are looking very good 

I love  your avator! Is your adorable pup a Tzu? *


----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> What better to do on a long rainy day than play with your three loves?  Photography, props and jewels!
> 
> Let's play a game ..... where are my four pretty jewels hidden?
> 
> It may be a little tricky
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> These I am wearing today too!


I found them! ❤️


----------



## hers4eva

J.A.N. said:


> Twillys not jewellery
> 
> Hermes click click
> VCA pendant
> Cartier love w/g ring which I failed to spot
> A Yellow and white diamond ring





*These answers are getting very impressive *


----------



## hers4eva

mrs moulds said:


> I found them! ❤




*@mrs moulds  you did

You are too darn sweet  to play this little jewelry game with me/us…

thank you …*


----------



## gwendo25

Before:




After:


----------



## hopiko

hers4eva said:


> *Hi hopkio,
> Thanks for participating in the fun!  You are a sweetheart for sure
> 
> Your answers are looking very good
> 
> I love  your avator! Is your adorable pup a Tzu? *


Yay!  My doggie is a Shorkie (Tzu/Yorker mix) and is the perfect combination of feisty and sweet!  ❤️


----------



## mrs moulds

hers4eva said:


> *@mrs moulds  you did
> 
> You are too darn sweet  to play this little jewelry game with me/us…
> 
> thank you …*


Of course!!❤️


----------



## Pevi

Today, I’m stacking two rings (the croissant one is vermeil) and two necklaces. I have my letter P pendant on a new chain! I wanted a 40 cm chain to wear with it, so it would show up in the perfect spot on my chest. I found this very small paperclip and I think it looks nice. Happy weekend!


----------



## hers4eva

hopiko said:


> Yay!  My doggie is a Shorkie (Tzu/Yorker mix) and is the perfect combination of feisty and sweet!  ❤




*your pup sounds perfect!

if you would like to meet my little Shih Tzu boy, he is on page 633 in this thread.  I call him my gem!


…….*
the answers to my posted perfume picture… for everyone who played in the fun …

1. Hermès Clic H bracelet in noir and gold plated.
2. Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra onyx gold pendant
3. Cartier wedding band in white gold
4. Canary diamond ring 

Great Job everyone!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My goodies today - a Qeelin Wulu Bangle, FOPE bracelets, jadeite bangle, diamond tennis bracelet and multicoloured jadeite bracelet. Tried to get my Shih Tzu in these shots too. This season is terribly hard for him - it’s Chinese New Year and he hates the fireworks in the neighbourhood


----------



## 880

Pevi said:


> Today, I’m stacking two rings (the croissant one is vermeil) and two necklaces. I have my letter P pendant on a new chain! I wanted a 40 cm chain to wear with it, so it would show up in the perfect spot on my chest. I found this very small paperclip and I think it looks nice. Happy weekend!


Love this! It looks amazing! A perfect length


----------



## gwendo25

Here is the inspiration for my remodel.  It should look something like this with a simple row of diamonds on each shank (using my 1.5 ct princess Center diamond). Coming in about 2 wks.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing 1.62 ttcw diamond studs and my new Monica Rich Kosann locket in 18k yellow gold and a rose cut diamond together with a diamond ring in 18k yellow gold that I bought from my local jeweller and had resized. It’s by a German designer and reminds me of Messika style-wise. Not sure of the specs (it was preowned) but the larger diamonds are good sizes and super fiery


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing 1.62 ttcw diamond studs and my new Monica Rich Kosann locket in 18k yellow gold and a rose cut diamond



Congrats on your Monica Rich Kosann locket! I’ve owned a few of her pieces and the quality is really nice.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cosmopolitan said:


> Congrats on your Monica Rich Kosann locket! I’ve owned a few of her pieces and the quality is really nice.



Thank you! Which pieces do you have/have you had? It was the lovely @saligator who introduced me to the brand and thanks to her I also managed to buy a long gold chain in a sample sale to use with my Temple St. Clair pendants. The quality is fabulous and I love her locket range. I have my eye on one of her smaller ones now to wear on a short chain!


----------



## skyqueen

sjunky13 said:


> I love Gucci Horsebit jewelry! I have the Marina hoops! I am taking them to be repaired so I can wear them again.  These are fabulous with the pave!!
> I would love to have the bracelet! Have you seen the movie American Hustle? Amy Adams character wore all 70's Gucci and jewelry. Fab!!


I'm thinking of getting the matching necklace


----------



## skyqueen

I don't think I posted my new Stephanie Gottlieb rainbow drop earrings. Fun!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing 1.62 ttcw diamond studs and my new Monica Rich Kosann locket in 18k yellow gold and a rose cut diamond together with a diamond ring in 18k yellow gold that I bought from my local jeweller and had resized. It’s by a German designer and reminds me of Messika style-wise. Not sure of the specs (it was preowned) but the larger diamonds are good sizes and super fiery
> 
> View attachment 5318052
> View attachment 5318053


Love the ring!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Love the ring!



Thank you!


----------



## cafecreme15

skyqueen said:


> I don't think I posted my new Stephanie Gottlieb rainbow drop earrings. Fun!
> 
> View attachment 5318109


I love Stephanie Gottlieb! I have a few pieces from her that I typically buy during her Black Friday sale. The only time nearly everything goes 20% off


----------



## lehu07

Wearing my new bracelet today...white and yellow gold with diamonds.
Peony flower design


----------



## skyqueen

cafecreme15 said:


> I love Stephanie Gottlieb! I have a few pieces from her that I typically buy during her Black Friday sale. The only time nearly everything goes 20% off


I’ll have to remember that…I see other things I like. LOL! I did get 10% off


----------



## cafecreme15

skyqueen said:


> I’ll have to remember that…I see other things I like. LOL! I did get 10% off


Well worth the wait for Black Friday! If you sign up for her newsletter you’ll stay updated!


----------



## skyqueen

So...I'm getting my Gucci earrings tomorrow and thinking of necklaces. I'd love to get the matching necklace but it's really a statement piece (3" drop) and I don't have the lifestyle anymore. 
Because I never sell anything I have a gorgeous 18kt Michael Bondanza Bubble collar...no diamonds, rather sporty. I haven't worn this collar for 10-15 years but it may be perfect. I also have my custom 18kt/diamond horseshoe pendant. Thoughts?


----------



## cafecreme15

skyqueen said:


> So...I'm getting my Gucci earrings tomorrow and thinking of necklaces. I'd love to get the matching necklace but it's really a statement piece (3" drop) and I don't have the lifestyle anymore.
> Because I never sell anything I have a gorgeous 18kt Michael Bondanza Bubble collar...no diamonds, rather sporty. I haven't worn this collar for 10-15 years but it may be perfect. I also have my custom 18kt/diamond horseshoe pendant. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5319895
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319896
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319898


The big chunky gold necklace is very of the moment and cold work nicely with the earrings - though it would steal the show due to sheer proportions!


----------



## SakuraSakura

This was my grandmothers. I think she bought it in the 50s ~ 60s when swarovski crystal, foil backed jewelry was more of a thing. I'm also going to attach a picture of a Sherman piece I saw when I was thrifting...


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing:

- 1.62 ttcw diamond studs
- Monica Rich Kosann locket on long chain
- 2 ttcw diamond full eternity ring 
- Ethiopian Welo Opal with diamond halo and shoulders

All in 18k yellow gold.


----------



## skyqueen

cafecreme15 said:


> The big chunky gold necklace is very of the moment and cold work nicely with the earrings - though it would steal the show due to sheer proportions!


That's why I never sell anything...things always come back in style! The bubble necklace is not that overwhelming IRL and the earrings are substantial (almost 1.4" drop). Thanks for your input!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> So...I'm getting my Gucci earrings tomorrow and thinking of necklaces. I'd love to get the matching necklace but it's really a statement piece (3" drop) and I don't have the lifestyle anymore.
> Because I never sell anything I have a gorgeous 18kt Michael Bondanza Bubble collar...no diamonds, rather sporty. I haven't worn this collar for 10-15 years but it may be perfect. I also have my custom 18kt/diamond horseshoe pendant. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5319895
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319896
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319898



I think both could work really well but that chain is incredible!


----------



## 880

skyqueen said:


> So...I'm getting my Gucci earrings tomorrow and thinking of necklaces. I'd love to get the matching necklace but it's really a statement piece (3" drop) and I don't have the lifestyle anymore.
> Because I never sell anything I have a gorgeous 18kt Michael Bondanza Bubble collar...no diamonds, rather sporty. I haven't worn this collar for 10-15 years but it may be perfect. I also have my custom 18kt/diamond horseshoe pendant. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5319895
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319896
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319898


Love bug and chunky and don’t like to match  but either are gorgeous choices ! So perfect when older items yu already own suddenly become of the moment!


----------



## skyqueen

Onebagtoomany said:


> I think both could work really well but that chain is incredible!





880 said:


> Love bug and chunky and don’t like to match  but either are gorgeous choices ! So perfect when older items yu already own suddenly become of the moment!


I think you're right! I probably could not afford the Bondanza collar today...it was fairly expensive 20 years ago. Forces me to wear some of the jewelry I already own. God works in mysterious ways! Thanks girls!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> I don't think I posted my new Stephanie Gottlieb rainbow drop earrings. Fun!
> 
> View attachment 5318109


Now, Miss Queen! Why are you going to tease me like this,  when you know the old ‘ ball and chain’ took my Amex!!!!LOL I love the colors! So disco  yet fun! ❤️


----------



## mrs moulds

Hey Ladies, 
I took these earrings out to wear, while using a light cloth I notice that a lost two little diamonds.
I really like them and want to continue to wear them. 
I’ve attached a picture.
Tell me what you think?


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I took these earrings out to wear, while using a light cloth I notice that a lost two little diamonds.
> I really like them and want to continue to wear them.
> I’ve attached a picture.
> Tell me what you think?
> 
> View attachment 5320187


I bet they look great on you!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> I bet they look great on you!


Okay


----------



## Cool Breeze

skyqueen said:


> So...I'm getting my Gucci earrings tomorrow and thinking of necklaces. I'd love to get the matching necklace but it's really a statement piece (3" drop) and I don't have the lifestyle anymore.
> Because I never sell anything I have a gorgeous 18kt Michael Bondanza Bubble collar...no diamonds, rather sporty. I haven't worn this collar for 10-15 years but it may be perfect. I also have my custom 18kt/diamond horseshoe pendant. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5319895
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319896
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319898


I always love seeing your collection.  You have such a good eye for beautiful, classic and elegant pieces.  Your safety pin earrings add that extra edginess but chicness to the mix.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Cool Breeze

mrs moulds said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I took these earrings out to wear, while using a light cloth I notice that a lost two little diamonds.
> I really like them and want to continue to wear them.
> I’ve attached a picture.
> Tell me what you think?
> 
> View attachment 5320187


I think they are beautiful.  You should replace the diamonds and wear them.  The diamonds shouldn’t be exorbitant to replace.  The color of the tourmalines (?) is striking.


----------



## BPC

mrs moulds said:


> Hey Ladies,
> I took these earrings out to wear, while using a light cloth I notice that a lost two little diamonds.
> I really like them and want to continue to wear them.
> I’ve attached a picture.
> Tell me what you think?
> 
> View attachment 5320187



I can't tell they're missing in the pic, but I would still get those stones replaced.  They're very pretty earrings.


----------



## skyqueen

Cool Breeze said:


> I always love seeing your collection.  You have such a good eye for beautiful, classic and elegant pieces.  Your safety pin earrings add that extra edginess but chicness to the mix.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## skyqueen

Left arm stack...added my Pascal Lacroix tention setting bracelet. Lacroix makes fabulous bracelets for small wrists, custom sized.


----------



## skyqueen

Got my Gucci horsebit earrings and love them! 
Perfect size/drop...I'm very tall. Substantial but not too heavy. An added plus, which I didn't realize, the little diamond stirrup is on a hinge and MOVES. Oh la la


----------



## SmokieDragon

Jadeite earrings, a jadeite ring that matches my dress, e ring and VCA Vintage Alhambra Guilloche Ring. Not shown are my left and right wrist stacks


----------



## Pevi

Getting vaccinated again. I’m sitting in line waiting to get the shot! 
Feeling a bit maximalist today: 
-Teeny tiny moissanite earrings
-Diamond solitaire pendant 
-Initial pendant on a long paperclip necklace
-Vintage yellow gold and diamond ring
-Murano glass beaded bracelet 
-Yellow gold bracelet

Super simple outfit today: black t shirt, paper bag cropped jeans (they’re Levi’s for kids, so they look cropped on me. I stole them from my 10 yo hahhahha) and nude sandals.  
I hope you’re having a good day!


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> So...I'm getting my Gucci earrings tomorrow and thinking of necklaces. I'd love to get the matching necklace but it's really a statement piece (3" drop) and I don't have the lifestyle anymore.
> Because I never sell anything I have a gorgeous 18kt Michael Bondanza Bubble collar...no diamonds, rather sporty. I haven't worn this collar for 10-15 years but it may be perfect. I also have my custom 18kt/diamond horseshoe pendant. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5319895
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319896
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319898


I love that chunky necklace! It needs to be worn by you, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Addicted to bags

I was looking thru some old pictures and found this chunky Chalcedony piece. At the time I thought it was too big but now I regret giving it to my sister.


----------



## gwendo25

Feeling inspired by Rose gold & diamonds today!


----------



## skyqueen

I'm a very blessed girl! I have 3 birthday dinners with different groups of wonderful friends. First dinner, last night, I wore my new Stephanie Gottlieb drops...fun earrings and fabulous packaging. Tonight another dinner, fancier, so I'm wearing my new Gucci horsebit earrings with the heavy Michael Bondanza collar. Sunday, another dinner...who knows what I'll wear?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Icy white metals today to match the weather!

- Diamond huggies (approx 0.50 ttcw) in 18k white gold
- Diamond circle necklace (1.50 ttcw) in 18k white gold 
- Diamond five stone ring (1 ttcw) in platinum


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Onebagtoomany said:


> Icy white metals today to match the weather!
> 
> - Diamond huggies (approx 0.50 ttcw) in 18k white gold
> - Diamond circle necklace (1.50 ttcw) in 18k white gold
> - Diamond five stone ring (1 ttcw) in platinum
> 
> View attachment 5324121
> View attachment 5324122
> View attachment 5324123



Everything is beautiful...especially the diamond circle necklace!  Is it a new acquisition?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Everything is beautiful...especially the diamond circle necklace!  Is it a new acquisition?



Thank you!  And sort of - I bought it a few months ago but hadn’t shown it on here yet as have been wearing mainly YG for a while now.


----------



## Pevi

I went to a wedding today. I wore a rose gold pendant on a rose gold chain (18k so it’s not that pink), Cartier inspired gold earrings, antique garnet and diamond ring in rose gold, antique garnet bangle, moissanite tennis bracelet, diamond eternity ring, and moissanite engagement ring. 
I wanted to wear something more interesting on my wrists, one bracelet on each Wrist looked boring, but I was running late and didn’t have time to accessorize better!


----------



## Pevi

I’m keeping it super simple today: 3 semi eternity rings in yellow, white and rose gold, Michelle cape watch with pink topaz, link bracelet in yellow gold, 0.3 carat diamond pendant, rose gold chain, and small yellow gold earrings with diamonds. I’m wearing a long dress with paisley print, so I wanted something more minimalist. Happy Sunday!


----------



## hers4eva

My Shih Tzu  Boy, as well as, some of my jewelry loves and I are wishing all you wonderful ladies a Happy Valentines Day 
*RED is the color tomorrow *







Pix 2


----------



## ScarfBloke

Look what I bought my dear wife today to match her FRED Force 10.... the Pain de Sucre in Chalcedony!  Happy Val's Day!!


----------



## J.A.N.

Happy Valentines Day 
9ct Gold Ruby+White Zircon


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Happy Valentines Day
> 9ct Gold Ruby+White Zircon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326669



Beautiful colour ruby


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Beautiful colour ruby


Thanks its a gorgeous ruby red and my right hand is  simple Chopard Love ring of course


----------



## skyqueen

Happy Valentin's Day to all my jewelery valentines!


----------



## snibor

skyqueen said:


> Happy Valentin's Day to all my jewelery valentines!


Happy Valentine’s Day!


----------



## hers4eva

Today is *RED DAY* YIPPEE..... Flowers for everyone


----------



## Pink Dogwood

First day out with my new 9 stone DH got me for our 25th anniversary!


----------



## rutabaga

RC zodiac necklace arrived this morning, just in time for Valentine’s Day.


----------



## robbiehorkman

I have on my Paul Rich limited edition watch


----------



## skyqueen

rutabaga said:


> View attachment 5327075
> 
> RC zodiac necklace arrived this morning, just in time for Valentine’s Day.


Love this…great style and size!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Pevi said:


> I’m wearing 18k gold sphere earrings. I rarely wear them as I don’t like big studs on me, but since I’m scared of losing earrings taking off my mask, I decided to wear these that I don’t really like .
> 
> I’ve paired them with my herringbone necklace and my diamond solitaire necklace, and I’m wearing black cotton palazzo pants, a black v neck t shirt and gold sandals.
> 
> I hope you’re having a good day!



Your layered necklaces look like mine and give me a new idea now. Thanks!


----------



## Pevi

rutabaga said:


> View attachment 5327075
> 
> RC zodiac necklace arrived this morning, just in time for Valentine’s Day.


This is perfect in every way. ::off to copy it::


----------



## gwendo25

Before remodel (1.5 ct princess center)


After


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Before remodel (1.5 ct princess)
> View attachment 5328632
> 
> After
> View attachment 5328634
> View attachment 5328635



Beautiful!


----------



## skyqueen

gwendo25 said:


> Before remodel (1.5 ct princess center)
> View attachment 5328632
> 
> After
> 
> View attachment 5328666
> 
> View attachment 5328667


----------



## Shopgirl1996

gwendo25 said:


> Before remodel (1.5 ct princess center)
> View attachment 5328632
> 
> After
> 
> View attachment 5328666
> 
> View attachment 5328667



Wow! That is awesome!!!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## gwendo25

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Wow! That is awesome!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Cool Breeze

gwendo25 said:


> Before remodel (1.5 ct princess center)
> View attachment 5328632
> 
> After
> 
> View attachment 5328666
> 
> View attachment 5328667


Wow!  It was beautiful before but now it’s amazingly beautiful!


----------



## brnrbs

Pink Dogwood said:


> First day out with my new 9 stone DH got me for our 25th anniversary!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327034
> View attachment 5327035
> View attachment 5327036


This looks amazing. I am looking for a ring like this, can you please share the carat information?


----------



## gwendo25

Cool Breeze said:


> Wow!  It was beautiful before but now it’s amazingly beautiful!


Thanks, I think the remodel highlights the Center diamond better.


----------



## hers4eva

There were no lobster tails available for Valentines Day 
So we had to settle for baking them today
Our favorite dish!


----------



## Pink Dogwood

brnrbs said:


> This looks amazing. I am looking for a ring like this, can you please share the carat information?


Thank you!   It’s 9 stones 4.60 tcw. The diamonds are 0.50-0.54 each and set in platinum.  E-F, VS1/VS2.  My jeweler did an excellent job.  I was speechless when he brought it out.


----------



## J.A.N.

New purchase 9ct gold 18inch 13.3gms
Will be here next week as seller is on holiday


----------



## J.A.N.

Also purchased this just now to wear above  the curb.
9ct gold 16inch Mariner link such a fancy link .

I needed a few gold chains as I don't have any believe it or not.


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Happy Valentin's Day to all my jewelery valentines!


Happy Belated Valentin’s Day, My Queen!


----------



## gwendo25

Sparkling yellow diamonds for this snowy Friday!


----------



## skyqueen

My Gucci necklace came today and I LOVE IT! Perfect size for a tall gal...great with my earrings, not too matchy-matchy. I can wear it short (17") or 21"!


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> My Gucci necklace came today and I LOVE IT! Perfect size for a tall gal...great with my earrings, not too matchy-matchy. I can wear it short (17") or 21"!
> 
> View attachment 5331790


SPECTACULAR!
Enjoy it


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> My Gucci necklace came today and I LOVE IT! Perfect size for a tall gal...great with my earrings, not too matchy-matchy. I can wear it short (17") or 21"!
> 
> View attachment 5331790


What! Beautiful !


----------



## mrs moulds

Hey My Sista’s! I’m back from my birthday vacation. Traveled to LA during super Bowl Weekend, another topic in its self LOL!!!,  my sister, who is so low key, purchased me something for my birthday.  She told me that it’s multi sapphire with small diamonds, in 14K YG. This is one of the most precious gifts anyone could ever give to me ❤


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Hey My Sista’s! I’m back from my birthday vacation. Traveled to LA during super Bowl Weekend, another topic in its self LOL!!!,  my sister, who is so low key, purchased me something for my birthday.  She told me that it’s multi sapphire with small diamonds, in 14K YG. This is one of the most precious gifts anyone could ever give to me ❤
> 
> View attachment 5332048


So unique…love it


----------



## J.A.N.

My mariner chain is here which looks better?
With or without the 1ct Princess diamond pendant?

As you can see I  have an obsession with Hearts


----------



## gwendo25

Sunday’s lineup in the sunshine!


----------



## hers4eva

J.A.N. said:


> My mariner chain is here which looks better?
> With or without the 1ct Princess diamond pendant?
> 
> As you can see I  have an obsession with Hearts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332494
> View attachment 5332495



Your new chain looks great both ways.  

I would love to see a picture of your new chain with the gold heart and just wearing that one necklace?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

White metals today (and 18k rose gold setting for the black diamond tennis bracelet)


----------



## J.A.N.

hers4eva said:


> Your new chain looks great both ways.
> 
> I would love to see a picture of your new chain with the gold heart and just wearing that one necklace?


Of course my dear


----------



## J.A.N.

hers4eva said:


> Your new chain looks great both ways.
> 
> I would love to see a picture of your new chain with the gold heart and just wearing that one necklace?


Given me an idea get rid of the silver and just wear gold    can't wait for my curb chain its much more chunkier though.


----------



## hers4eva

J.A.N. said:


> Of course my dear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332736



this looks more elegant alone … it pops more beautiful. Love it best so far…

What I meant in my previous post, put your solid gold heart not the diamond heart alone  … but this is great then we can compare with the gold heart ❤️ and the diamond heart alone.
Pictures give great vision!  thank you!


----------



## hers4eva

J.A.N. said:


> Given me an idea get rid of the silver and just wear gold    can't wait for my curb chain its much more chunkier though.


----------



## J.A.N.

hers4eva said:


> this looks more elegant alone … it pops more beautiful. Love it best so far…
> 
> What I meant in my previous post, put your solid gold heart not the diamond heart alone  … but this is great then we can compare with the gold heart ❤ and the diamond heart alone.
> Pictures give great vision!  thank you!



Ok thanks ive added some more pics for you.
The solid gold is my religious heart 22ct Indian gold on 22ct gold Indian gold again. Hopefully one of these pics are correct lol if not let me know as I'm always in a muddle me.


----------



## hers4eva

J.A.N. said:


> Of course my dear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332736



Thank you sweetheart for sending more pictures to compare  

I even asked my hubby which was his favorite ❤️
We both agree this one is our most favorite.
Your diamond heart alone it’s lovely….


----------



## J.A.N.

hers4eva said:


> Thank you sweetheart for sending more pictures to compare
> 
> I even asked my hubby which was his favorite ❤
> We both agree this one is our most favorite.
> Your diamond heart alone it’s lovely….



My pleasure xxx
Aww thats awesome and I quite agree the diamond heart is perfect on its own with this chain a big thanks to your hubby


----------



## gwendo25

J.A.N. said:


> Of course my dear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332736


Love this look!


----------



## J.A.N.

gwendo25 said:


> Love this look!


Thank you  its funny I actually bought the chain just to wear on its own the pendant looks really cool on it.
Mariner chain is my fav now


----------



## Pevi

Day at the beach . I’m wearing my tiny moissanite studs and two paperclip chains; they are the same length, but I saw this neat trick where you attach the fasteners with the opposite chain so you can regulate the length of each. I think it works really well!


----------



## darkangel07760

I bought myself the Monica Vinader skinny signature ring and I love it! I am currently stacking it but I love wearing it alone too. I had the opportunity while I was visiting family in NJ to hit up Short Hills so I made a beeline to Nordstrom’s and picked up this little pretty. The diamonds really sparkle!


----------



## Pevi

darkangel07760 said:


> I bought myself the Monica Vinader skinny signature ring and I love it! I am currently stacking it but I love wearing it alone too. I had the opportunity while I was visiting family in NJ to hit up Short Hills so I made a beeline to Nordstrom’s and picked up this little pretty. The diamonds really sparkle!


Very pretty! Love your signet ring, too


----------



## darkangel07760

Pevi said:


> Very pretty! Love your signet ring, too


Thank you! My signet ring is from Catbird NYC


----------



## SmokieDragon

A pearly day


----------



## gwendo25

New Birks ring to go with my Birks bangles. Have to get it sized.


----------



## saligator

skyqueen said:


> So...I'm getting my Gucci earrings tomorrow and thinking of necklaces. I'd love to get the matching necklace but it's really a statement piece (3" drop) and I don't have the lifestyle anymore.
> Because I never sell anything I have a gorgeous 18kt Michael Bondanza Bubble collar...no diamonds, rather sporty. I haven't worn this collar for 10-15 years but it may be perfect. I also have my custom 18kt/diamond horseshoe pendant. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 5319895
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319896
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319898


I love the pair up with the Bubble Collar, which is GORGEOUS!


----------



## saligator

BPC said:


> I can't tell they're missing in the pic, but I would still get those stones replaced.  They're very pretty earrings.



yes, and while you are getting them replaced, perhaps they can check all the prongs for you?


----------



## saligator

Today I'm wearing my 18k Roberto Coin emerald cut diamond pendant on the shortest 16" setting, layered with an 18k gold ball chain and the larger (still small) Roberto Coin diamond Princess initial monogram charm.


----------



## J.A.N.

New ring to match my new pendant as the other pendant+ earrings was given as a gift. 
So had to order again. 
In the style of of V.C.A. will only be worn for special ocassions.
onyx pendant 
ring is in lapis 
May buy earrings also to match.


----------



## J.A.N.

gwendo25 said:


> New Birks ring to go with my Birks bangles. Have to get it sized.
> View attachment 5333719
> View attachment 5333720
> View attachment 5333721


Im loving this ring is it all one ot can the rings be separated?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Matching my dress with my VCA Alhambra MOP pendant and a pair of jadeite earrings


----------



## J.A.N.

Another new purchase a Silver initial necklace


----------



## Deleted 698298

J.A.N. said:


> New ring to match my new pendant as the other pendant+ earrings was given as a gift.
> 
> View attachment 5334236
> 
> it’s a good looking dupe!  Do you mind me asking where did you purchase it from?


----------



## J.A.N.

Thats why I bought them way too expensive to buy otherwise 
Of course Gems TV/ Gemporia.com.


----------



## saligator

SmokieDragon said:


> Matching my dress with my VCA Alhambra MOP pendant and a pair of jadeite earrings
> 
> View attachment 5334285
> View attachment 5334286



Great earrings on you!!!


----------



## Pevi

Casual day, all yellow gold (or yellow gold tone, depending on the piece;D)


----------



## skyqueen

A rainbow kinda day!


----------



## J.A.N.

skyqueen said:


> A rainbow kinda day!
> 
> View attachment 5334835


That necklace is to die for


----------



## Pevi

skyqueen said:


> A rainbow kinda day!
> 
> View attachment 5334835


I’m drooling over here!


----------



## gwendo25

J.A.N. said:


> Im loving this ring is it all one ot can the rings be separated?


Thank you. It is all one ring.


----------



## gwendo25

skyqueen said:


> A rainbow kinda day!
> 
> View attachment 5334835


Stunning!


----------



## J.A.N.

New curb has arrived lovely weight and quality


----------



## skyqueen

J.A.N. said:


> New curb has arrived lovely weight and quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335133
> View attachment 5335135
> View attachment 5335134


A jewelry staple!


----------



## SmokieDragon

saligator said:


> Great earrings on you!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My multicoloured jadeite bracelet matches my dress haha


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I had a lovely sparkly delivery today - new Roberto Coin 1.95 ttcw diamond inside out hoops in white gold    I already have a larger diameter diamond pave pair in yellow gold from RC so it’s nice to have the different metal options and sizes!


----------



## JenJBS

J.A.N. said:


> New curb has arrived lovely weight and quality
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335133
> View attachment 5335135
> View attachment 5335134



Gorgeous!


----------



## J.A.N.

JenJBS said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank-you   
It feels really nice wearing it


----------



## J.A.N.

skyqueen said:


> A jewelry staple!
> Indeed and another fav of mine xxx


----------



## gwendo25

Thursday’s treats, Gucci and my favourite pears!


----------



## J.A.N.

gwendo25 said:


> Thursday’s treats, Gucci and my favourite pears!
> View attachment 5336017
> 
> View attachment 5335997
> View attachment 5335999
> View attachment 5336004


I love this white bling it's really lovely


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing my new Roberto Coin diamond hoops with some of my favourite pieces in white gold and platinum


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my new Roberto Coin diamond hoops with some of my favourite pieces in white gold and platinum
> 
> View attachment 5336425
> View attachment 5336426
> View attachment 5336427
> View attachment 5336428


These look lovely on you x


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> These look lovely on you x


 
Thanks JAN


----------



## gwendo25

J.A.N. said:


> I love this white bling it's really lovely


Thank you!


----------



## mrs moulds

I’m on a darn jewelry ban… but, look at this pendant/charm?
Is this not beautiful?!


----------



## skyqueen

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my new Roberto Coin diamond hoops with some of my favourite pieces in white gold and platinum
> 
> View attachment 5336425
> View attachment 5336426
> View attachment 5336427
> View attachment 5336428


LOVE the new RC earrings...great size! 


mrs moulds said:


> I’m on a darn jewelry ban… but, look at this pendant/charm?
> Is this not beautiful?!


Gorgeous and unique...just like you!


----------



## skyqueen

Snow last night...I needed a cheery day!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> LOVE the new RC earrings...great size!
> 
> Gorgeous and unique...just like you!



Thank you! So happy with them!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Layering necklaces - Sydney Evan and Foundrae - with my Roberto Coin diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold.


----------



## J.A.N.

Just purchased these two as I like the simple pearl look. Love these designs


----------



## J.A.N.

Also a Beautiful pink pearl necklace is on its way too


----------



## Pevi

I have 3 new pieces coming on Monday!


----------



## J.A.N.

Pevi said:


> I have 3 new pieces coming on Monday!


Can't wait to see 
Any clues? 
Or are you going to surprise us?


----------



## Pevi

J.A.N. said:


> Can't wait to see
> Any clues?
> Or are you going to surprise us?


Earrings and two necklaces! I can’t wait!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> Snow last night...I needed a cheery day!
> Another beautiful tennis necklace!
> View attachment 5336905


----------



## JenJBS

J.A.N. said:


> View attachment 5337290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also a Beautiful pink pearl necklace is on its way too


Exquisite!     




Pevi said:


> I have 3 new pieces coming on Monday!


Congratulations!   Excited to see pics!


----------



## gwendo25

Saturday’s lineup!


----------



## Pevi

14k gold hoops and my murano glass beads mask holder. Mini tennis bracelet and paperclip bracelet


----------



## Pevi

Onebagtoomany said:


> Layering necklaces - Sydney Evan and Foundrae - with my Roberto Coin diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold.
> 
> View attachment 5337147
> View attachment 5337149


I love  the look of a sweater and a long necklace


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Pevi said:


> I love  the look of a sweater and a long necklace



Thanks, me too!


----------



## JenJBS




----------



## Cool Breeze

Onebagtoomany said:


> Layering necklaces - Sydney Evan and Foundrae - with my Roberto Coin diamond inside out hoops in yellow gold.
> 
> View attachment 5337147
> View attachment 5337149


Beautiful!  Love your sweater, too!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cool Breeze said:


> Beautiful!  Love your sweater, too!



Thank you! It’s Lauren Ralph Lauren and has a boatneck - found it in a sale and fell in love with the colour!


----------



## liza213




----------



## J.A.N.

liza213 said:


> View attachment 5338894


Pearls are so luxurious they look so classy on you xxx


----------



## fendifemale

My gift to self. DY cable diamond hoops


----------



## sassification

VCA 5 motif mop White gold bracelet

Hermes Gambade WG bracelet

HALF TENNIS type of diamond bracelet from my grandma in law, WG


----------



## gwendo25

Great assortment this week!


----------



## skyqueen

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 5338939
> 
> My gift to self. DY cable diamond hoops


So classic!


----------



## fendifemale

skyqueen said:


> So classic!


Thank you! I also ordered the pearl bangle. Can't wait to receive it.


----------



## hers4eva

I so loved  playing/wearing my four tiny lovely toys today ..... I felt the need for  pink  - so today I made it happen


----------



## reflection212

I wear this VCA bracelet every day and every night as well. I only take it off most times to shower. It’s a comfortable bracelet and was a gift from my husband almost 2 years ago.


----------



## Pevi

These are not the best pictures, but I’m wearing 2 new pieces today.
The first one is not entirely new, they're my 1cttw diamond studs I got reset from white to 18k yellow gold.
The yellow gold basket is a wee bit higher than the white gold setting, but I think they look great. I hope they become my new go tos. Only time will tell if I don’t get distracted by other shiny things.

I’ also wearing a new herringbone necklace. I bought one that looked fabulous at first (in gold coated stainless steel), but I feel the closure has gotten somewhat green. I know it’s the closure and it’s in the back, but it bothered me… I’m all about the details, and I imagine other people who are also into jewelry are detail oriented as well, so maybe you understand! I ended up buying a gold filled one. It’s very pretty! I hope it lasts. I don’t think I will buy a real 18k herringbone necklace because they are too delicate. 
I’m also wearing a diamond solitaire necklace, paperclip bracelet (goldfilled too), and an 18k yellow gold and diamond ring.


----------



## Pevi

Today, I’m wearing my third (and last) new piece, a gold filled paperclip necklace. It’s the same as my paperclip bracelet. I really like it! I’m wearing it the longest it can be here. I’m sure it will look good shortened with a blouse, too.
I’m wearing a simple y shirt and black leggings, but my jewelry makes me feel fancy


----------



## SmokieDragon

Just attaching pics without naming pieces


----------



## designerdiva40

SmokieDragon said:


> Just attaching pics without naming pieces
> 
> View attachment 5341889
> View attachment 5341890
> View attachment 5341891
> View attachment 5341892
> View attachment 5341893
> View attachment 5341894


I love Fope jewellery, I have a couple of YG ones.
Could I ask what diamond carat your tennis bracelet is, I’m looking to add one and can’t decide which size to get. Thanks


----------



## sassification

I am wearing my YG stuff today.. somehow or rather, i dont like to kix YG with WG..

I find it so hard to get bracelets to stack with the VCA guilloche bracelet.. i love it so much because of the shine but i wld hate to have other bracelets scratch it.. which is why i gave up on Cartier JUC or Love or other bangle type.. wld love to see what you girls stack with this bracelet.. i am considering the single or 3 motif Dior Rose Des Vents bracelet, but not sure if the potential tangling will drive me nuts..


----------



## SmokieDragon

designerdiva40 said:


> I love Fope jewellery, I have a couple of YG ones.
> Could I ask what diamond carat your tennis bracelet is, I’m looking to add one and can’t decide which size to get. Thanks



Mine is 3.36 total carat weight. It has 56 diamonds, each at 0.06 carat


----------



## designerdiva40

SmokieDragon said:


> Mine is 3.36 total carat weight. It has 56 diamonds, each at 0.06 carat


Oh wow I thought it was bigger, looks stunning on you. Thanks for replying


----------



## Allshinythings

i received my David yurman morganite ring Today. It is so pretty. I am a bit nervous about the stone getting cloudy. I don’t normally change jewelry. I only buy fine jewelry so I can wear them everyday without worrying about tarnishing. I take my rings off for doing house chores and showers but most of them will stay on me 24/7. I bought an ultrasonic jewelry cleaning machine recently. The SA at DY said if the morganite ring gets dirty I can put it in there to clean.

Necklace: 24k yellow gold necklace I brought in china
Left hand: sapphire ring and Tiffany wedding band 
Right hand: David Yurman morganite ring in rose gold; love bracelet and Tiffany T1 bracelet


----------



## sassification

VCA holiday pendant necklace Gold MOP
Cartier D'armour ledgers necklace


----------



## J.A.N.

My pearls have arrived


----------



## gwendo25

Friday’s multi-colour diamond delights!
1) Birks 18k, and RC 5.5 ct diamond bangle
2) 18k Pear shape, right hand diamond ring
3) Effy multi-colour diamond circle necklace


----------



## Pevi

I’m wearing 2 paperclip necklaces. I don’t think it looks that good. The bold one needs a more contrasting shape to go with it. 
I’m wearing my three rings in 3 gold colors, gold beads bracelet and my diamond studs.


----------



## JenJBS

Bought this pre-loved Ferragamo bracelet yesterday.  

View attachment 5344238


----------



## sassification

My mini and short love affair with chanel coco crush


----------



## julia.in.germany

Small YG letter „J“ necklace


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Tiffany Paloma’s Melody large hoops in yellow gold, 2 carat diamond full eternity ring in yellow gold and blue sapphire and diamond three stone ring in yellow gold (forget the exact size of the sapphire but I think it’s around 3 carat) and Cartier Panthere watch in two tone steel and gold


----------



## sassification

The only hermes silver piece left in my collection.. it was so hard to hunt this piece down.. the ring i mean.


----------



## saligator

Roberto Coin 18kt necklace
Jude Frances diamond huggies earrings 
Kiki McDonough "green amethyst" 18kt YG "detachalble drops


----------



## saligator

sassification said:


> I am wearing my YG stuff today.. somehow or rather, i dont like to kix YG with WG..
> 
> I find it so hard to get bracelets to stack with the VCA guilloche bracelet.. i love it so much because of the shine but i wld hate to have other bracelets scratch it.. which is why i gave up on Cartier JUC or Love or other bangle type.. wld love to see what you girls stack with this bracelet.. i am considering the single or 3 motif Dior Rose Des Vents bracelet, but not sure if the potential tangling will drive me nuts..
> 
> View attachment 5341938
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341939
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341941



It's beautiful on its own! Technically, all the jewelers hate stacking because it scratches pieces. I rarely stack because of that, but I do stack my VCA VA bracelets. That one, ^^ , I wouldn't because it seems very fine and a scratch would change the pattern on the quatrefoils.


----------



## gwendo25

Tanzanite, Tag and Birks snowflake today!


----------



## J.A.N.

Another little purchase in 9ct hallmarked Gold.
As I'm allergic to Chanels jewellery this will do me fine.


----------



## Deleted 698298

Bigli, rutilated quartz from 2 perspectives (what a lovely sunny day today!)


----------



## J.A.N.

Consumer2much said:


> View attachment 5346800
> 
> View attachment 5346801
> 
> Bigli, rutilated quartz from 2 perspectives (what a lovely sunny day today!)


Always fascinated by this stone.
Lovely ring


----------



## designerdiva40

Today I’m wearing VCA, Cartier, a couple of tiny diamonds bracelets and my beloved YG Day Date


----------



## gwendo25

Before restyling:


After: original ring with rhodolite garnet center, pink diamonds and rhodiumed rose gold. 2nd ring with 1.5 ct princess


----------



## Cool Breeze

gwendo25 said:


> Before restyling:
> View attachment 5347211
> 
> After: original ring with rhodolite garnet center, pink diamonds and rhodiumed rose gold. 2nd ring with 1.5 ct princess
> View attachment 5347215
> View attachment 5347226
> 
> View attachment 5347234


Amazing and beautiful!  You have such a good eye for modifying and bringing out the best in your stones and jewelry.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## gwendo25

Cool Breeze said:


> Amazing and beautiful!  You have such a good eye for modifying and bringing out the best in your stones and jewelry.  Keep up the good work!


Thank you, I enjoy doing it!


----------



## sassification

saligator said:


> It's beautiful on its own! Technically, all the jewelers hate stacking because it scratches pieces. I rarely stack because of that, but I do stack my VCA VA bracelets. That one, ^^ , I wouldn't because it seems very fine and a scratch would change the pattern on the quatrefoils.



Ooh would love to see your vca va stack! Like when you move your arms around, do they overlap, how do they look? My VCA VA bracelets are Wg and YG, so i dont really like to stack them together..

I know right, the SA kept warning me about the guilloche but.... it was simply too dazzling too beautiful not to own! >.<

Eta: i tried the rose des vents bracelets, they are beautiful on their own or stacked amongst themselved but not with VCA VA 5 motif.. they are very dainty so they get overwhelmed.. i am now thinking of the mikimoto pearl bracelets. LoL


----------



## saligator

sassification said:


> Ooh would love to see your vca va stack! Like when you move your arms around, do they overlap, how do they look? My VCA VA bracelets are Wg and YG, so i dont really like to stack them together..
> 
> I know right, the SA kept warning me about the guilloche but.... it was simply too dazzling too beautiful not to own! >.<
> 
> Eta: i tried the rose des vents bracelets, they are beautiful on their own or stacked amongst themselved but not with VCA VA 5 motif.. they are very dainty so they get overwhelmed.. i am now thinking of the mikimoto pearl bracelets. LoL



I think there is a photo on here somewhere of my stack.

They do overlap, and cover each other at times. I decided to be ok with that. I have Blue Agate, Carnelian, and Tiger's Eye. 

They do bunch up.


----------



## Farkvam

Keeping it simple today with 6.5mm Mikimoto studs...

I used to have large pearl studs and they looked terrible on me, so I am loving this small size... They are perfect for my face.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

No other jewellery for me today, just these Kiki McDonough beauties in yellow gold


----------



## Pevi

I’m going out to dinner tonight and when I go to restaurants I like to go heavier on rings and bracelets. I’m wearing something super simple with lots of gold jewelry.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing:

- 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
- VCA Vintage Alhambra pendant in onyx/yellow gold
- Cartier Love pave diamond wedding ring in yellow gold stacked with Tiffany Metro ring in yellow gold
- Cartier Panthere small watch in two tone


----------



## gwendo25

Thursday’s lineup:


----------



## LOUIE13

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing my new Roberto Coin diamond hoops with some of my favourite pieces in white gold and platinum
> 
> View attachment 5336425
> View attachment 5336426
> View attachment 5336427
> View attachment 5336428


I've been collecting Roberto Coin for many years, love!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

LOUIE13 said:


> I've been collecting Roberto Coin for many years, love!



Thank you - would love to see photos of your collection!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Just bracelets and bangle today


----------



## dotty8

I went to try on a Pasquale Bruni 'Petit Joli' bracelet   Still contemplating whether I should get it... it's adorable but very delicate (esp. against my Chopard heart bracelet).


----------



## saligator

Pevi said:


> I’m going out to dinner tonight and when I go to restaurants I like to go heavier on rings and bracelets. I’m wearing something super simple with lots of gold jewelry.



The jewelry is wonderful but I LOVE YOUR MANICURE!!! WOW!!!


----------



## saligator

Today I wore my RC Oval Link chain with a cable chain collar (7 thin cables) and a RC initial charm. 
On my wrist I wore a copying-Kate  Halcyon Days Maya Torque bracelet/cuff with "Aquamarine" color enamel and glass ends.


----------



## saligator

dotty8 said:


> I went to try on a Pasquale Bruni 'Petit Joli' bracelet   Still contemplating whether I should get it... it's adorable but very delicate (esp. against my Chopard heart bracelet).
> 
> View attachment 5352119
> View attachment 5352120



I really like your coat! It looks so good on you!


----------



## dotty8

saligator said:


> I really like your coat! It looks so good on you!



Thank you


----------



## Pevi

saligator said:


> The jewelry is wonderful but I LOVE YOUR MANICURE!!! WOW!!!


Thank you so much! I do my own nails, so that means a lot!


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Im stacking two sterling silver necklaces by Temple of the Sun - the Iris rainbow necklace and a Pegasus coin necklace


----------



## designerdiva40

Picked up my new diamond tennis bracelet in WG, it’s only 2.5 carat but I thought it matched well with my 1 carat YG bangle.


----------



## designerdiva40

Wearing my diamond bezel datejust and my little fur baby decided to photobomb


----------



## gwendo25

YG today!


----------



## SmokieDragon

dotty8 said:


> I went to try on a Pasquale Bruni 'Petit Joli' bracelet   Still contemplating whether I should get it... it's adorable but very delicate (esp. against my Chopard heart bracelet).
> 
> View attachment 5352119
> View attachment 5352120



Is the Petit Joli a chain bracelet? It might slip under / over the Chopard a lot


----------



## SmokieDragon

VCA Vintage Alhambra Guilloche pendant, VCA Small Frivole earrings, Cartier Classic Trinity Ring, jadeite ring, VCA Vintage Alhambra Guilloche ring, VCA Vintage Alhambra Blue Agate bracelet, Cartier Trinity Silk Cord bracelet, JLC Reverso, diamond tennis bracelet, Qeelin Wulu Eternity bangle, FOPE Prima bracelet, and multi-coloured jadeite bracelets


----------



## designerdiva40

SmokieDragon said:


> VCA Vintage Alhambra Guilloche pendant, VCA Small Frivole earrings, Cartier Classic Trinity Ring, jadeite ring, VCA Vintage Alhambra Guilloche ring, VCA Vintage Alhambra Blue Agate bracelet, Cartier Trinity Silk Cord bracelet, JLC Reverso, diamond tennis bracelet, Qeelin Wulu Eternity bangle, FOPE Prima bracelet, and multi-coloured jadeite bracelets
> 
> View attachment 5355600
> View attachment 5355601
> View attachment 5355602
> View attachment 5355603
> View attachment 5355604
> View attachment 5355605


Is that a Fope bracelet ? I have 2 YG Fope bracelets


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.62 ttcw diamond studs, Monica Rich Kosann locket with rose cut diamond, 2 ttcw diamond full eternity ring, Cartier Love cuff and Cartier Love SM bracelet with six diamonds.

All in 18k yellow gold


----------



## J.A.N.

_New Pink Opal pendant, Early Mothers Day pressy. 


_


----------



## SmokieDragon

designerdiva40 said:


> Is that a Fope bracelet ? I have 2 YG Fope bracelets



Yes, it is! I have 2 YG ones too!


----------



## RosieSparkles

reflection212 said:


> I wear this VCA bracelet every day and every night as well. I only take it off most times to shower. It’s a comfortable bracelet and was a gift from my husband almost 2 years ago.


I love this bracelet so much and it looks amazing on you! I’m currently on a waitlist for this bracelet at VCA, it’s really difficult to find now.


----------



## designerdiva40

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, it is! I have 2 YG ones too!


Aren’t they gorgeous bracelets and so easy to wear although I don’t wear mine as much as I should


----------



## SmokieDragon

designerdiva40 said:


> Aren’t they gorgeous bracelets and so easy to wear although I don’t wear mine as much as I should



I always make sure I have at least one on 24/7 since they are so comfortable. I also have 2 WG ones. Before this week, I’d been glued to my WG Love Nest for 20 months straight lol


----------



## J.A.N.

designerdiva40 said:


> Wearing my diamond bezel datejust and my little fur baby decided to photobomb
> View attachment 5355451


My fav dial on the Rolex I have a darker dial in the same pattern.


----------



## saligator

Halcyon Days Maya Torque Bangle (A Kate copy, but not a copy, from the original store hers is from, but yes, I am copying her), 7 wire 18kt gold choker "chain" with Robert Coin Princess "S" charm initial.


----------



## designerdiva40

J.A.N. said:


> My fav dial on the Rolex I have a darker dial in the same pattern.


Thanks I used to have the pink flower dial on a jubilee strap date just but sold it, I missed it and ended up buying this one


----------



## designerdiva40

Cartier and Fope on a lovely sunny day, finally the weather is warming up here in the UK


----------



## SmokieDragon

designerdiva40 said:


> Cartier and Fope on a lovely sunny day, finally the weather is warming up here in the UK
> 
> View attachment 5358300



Lovely!! That looks like the Solo and Eka?


----------



## designerdiva40

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely!! That looks like the Solo and Eka?


I’ve no idea what there called,  I bought the thinner one years ago and the chunkier one which has also got little diamonds on part of it, that one I got about 4 years ago….. I saw some thin rings today so might add one of those soon


----------



## Cosmopolitan

These are my new Sethi Couture earrings in 18k brushed white gold with rose cut diamonds at the centers surrounded by brilliant diamonds. They are small (a little under 3/4") but sparkly (and hard to photograph). Waited 8 weeks for this special order.


----------



## Pevi

Out to lunch with friends today.


----------



## saligator

Pevi said:


> Out to lunch with friends today.



Oh, I love that ribbon of gold around your neck! Would you please tell us more about that necklace?


----------



## saligator

Jude Frances YG diamond huggie hoops
Kiki McDonough square Lemon Quartz "Detachable Drops" in YG
7 coil YG choker with Roberto Coin Princess Initial charm
Roberto Coin YG 1cm gold bangle


----------



## Pevi

saligator said:


> Oh, I love that ribbon of gold around your neck! Would you please tell us more about that necklace?


It’s just a gold filled 14k herringbone necklace. I adore it.


----------



## saligator

Pevi said:


> It’s just a gold filled 14k herringbone necklace. I adore it.


Thanks! It looks so great on you!


----------



## 336

Finally picked up my tennis necklace but I may have to return to have it extended another inch


----------



## 7h5f921

Left hand and necklaces are pictured. Right has my rhr and my watch. Earrings are my everyday diamond drops.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Cosmopolitan said:


> These are my new Sethi Couture earrings in 18k brushed white gold with rose cut diamonds at the centers surrounded by brilliant diamonds. They are small (a little under 3/4") but sparkly (and hard to photograph). Waited 8 weeks for this special order.
> 
> View attachment 5358502
> View attachment 5358503


Such a cool and unique design.  I bet they do sparkle with the rose cut diamonds!  Congratulations on your beautiful earrings!


----------



## designerdiva40

7h5f921 said:


> Left hand and necklaces are pictured. Right has my rhr and my watch. Earrings are my everyday diamond drops.


Love your tennis bracelet, could I ask what carat it is ? I just got a 2.5 carat to go with my little 1 carat bangle but I have my eye in a 4 carat TB


----------



## 7h5f921

designerdiva40 said:


> Love your tennis bracelet, could I ask what carat it is ? I just got a 2.5 carat to go with my little 1 carat bangle but I have my eye in a 4 carat TB



It is 6.3 carats total weight. I have wrists that are larger than average ( just over 7 inches) so my tb is 7.5 inches long and I wear a 19 for my loves. It is hard to find things that fit well!


----------



## designerdiva40

7h5f921 said:


> It is 6.3 carats total weight. I have wrists that are larger than average ( just over 7 inches) so my tb is 7.5 inches long and I wear a 19 for my loves. It is hard to find things that fit well!


Thanks for replying, it looks lovely on your wrist  I tried a 6 carat on today


----------



## 7h5f921

designerdiva40 said:


> Thanks for replying, it looks lovely on your wrist  I tried a 6 carat on today


Fun!! Share pics if you can! I hope you find one you absolutely love!


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cool Breeze said:


> Such a cool and unique design.  I bet they do sparkle with the rose cut diamonds!  Congratulations on your beautiful earrings!



Thank you so much! I’m very happy with these earrings. Drop earrings have always been my thing, and these are small enough to wear every day while still being a little special.


----------



## D&Blady

Wore a pair of 2 inch silver hoop earrings,love hoop earrings


----------



## Louish

Lots of RG today 
Watch- Rolex TT RG/SS Dajejust
Bracelet- RG Cartier small Love
Rings - RG Cartier small JUC, green diamond platinum eternity band


----------



## J.A.N.

Wearing my pearl earrings and CC pendant for the 1st time.


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

A silver stack of vintage goodies!


----------



## gwendo25

Rhodolite with pink diamonds!


----------



## JenJBS

gwendo25 said:


> Rhodolite with pink diamonds!
> View attachment 5360832



Lovely!


----------



## saligator

Today I am wearing:
RC East West Emerald cut diamond pendant 18kt YG
Jude Frances 18kt YG diamond huggies
Kiki McDonough 18kt YG bezel set blue topaz detachable drops
Kiki McDonough 18kt YG large blue topaz "ripple" ring
Bvlgari B-Zero 18kt YG ring


----------



## gwendo25

Yellow diamonds for Saturday!


----------



## saligator

Today I'm wearing my Kiki Blue Topaz Large 18kg YG "Ripple Ring" again with the Kiki small 18kt YG Fantasy Blue Topaz pendant and the Jude Frances 18kt YG Huggies with the Kiki Blue Topaz 18kt YG bezel set detachable drops.


----------



## BagandBaubles

Sapphire and diamond wedding set w/ a Wink Jones OEC. Cleaned it today and wore it all day.


----------



## lill_canele

Family event today.
Wore my late grandmother’s ring.


----------



## fendifemale

My mom's wedding ring in memory of her (it's her birth month), & my DY cuff came in with some Akoyas.


----------



## Pevi

Nothing out of the ordinary for me today; l’ve always been a less is more kind of woman, but look at me now piling necklaces…


----------



## Hanna Wilson

lill_canele said:


> Family event today.
> Wore my late grandmother’s ring.
> 
> View attachment 5364690


It is so gorgeous @lill_canele


----------



## lill_canele

Hanna Wilson said:


> It is so gorgeous @lill_canele



Thank you!!    (so glad my grandmother's rings fit me lol)


----------



## Onebagtoomany

New to me Cartier JUC in yellow gold, I am in love!


----------



## JenJBS

Onebagtoomany said:


> New to me Cartier JUC in yellow gold, I am in love!
> 
> View attachment 5366858



Congratulations on your new bracelet!


----------



## SakuraSakura

Just a Y2K Juicy Couture charm bracelet... I wish Tiffany made puffy 3D hearts too!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

JenJBS said:


> Congratulations on your new bracelet!



Thank you so much! I’ve wanted one for years and it was a treat to myself after a really stressful few months


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing:

- 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
- Foundrae ‘Love’ pendant in yellow gold 
- Cartier Love diamond pave wedding band stacked with a Tiffany Metro band in yellow gold 
- Cartier JUC bracelet in yellow gold
- Cartier Love SM bracelet with six diamonds in yellow gold
- Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold


----------



## Pevi

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing:
> 
> - 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
> - Foundrae ‘Love’ pendant in yellow gold
> - Cartier Love diamond pave wedding band stacked with a Tiffany Metro band in yellow gold
> - Cartier JUC bracelet in yellow gold
> - Cartier Love SM bracelet with six diamonds in yellow gold
> - Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5367528
> View attachment 5367529
> View attachment 5367533


I love how you pair your jewelry


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Pevi said:


> I love how you pair your jewelry



Thank you - this is something that doesn’t come naturally to me and I lack confidence in, so it’s lovely to hear that


----------



## Pevi

I love this little ring. Do you think the rivière and the croissant ring look good stacked or do they look better on different fingers?


----------



## jelliedfeels




----------



## snibor

Pevi said:


> I love this little ring. Do you think the rivière and the croissant ring look good stacked or do they look better on different fingers?


Looks fabulous both ways!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Pevi said:


> I love this little ring. Do you think the rivière and the croissant ring look good stacked or do they look better on different fingers?



I like both looks but slightly prefer them on different fingers.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Today’s goodies -

Neck and ears: Diamond bezel solitaire pendant and jadeite and diamond earrings

Fingers: VCA Alhambra Guilloche ring and diamond semi-infinity ring

Left Wrist: VCA Sweet Alhambra Guilloche watch, VCA Alhambra Blue Agate bracelet, Cartier Trinity Silk Cord bracelet, diamond tennis bracelet 

Right wrist: Qeelin Wulu Eternity bangle, FOPE Flex’it Love Nest bracelet, FOPE Flex’it Prima bracelet and lavender jadeite bracelet


----------



## fendifemale

SmokieDragon said:


> Today’s goodies -
> 
> Neck and ears: Diamond bezel solitaire pendant and jadeite and diamond earrings
> 
> Fingers: VCA Alhambra Guilloche ring and diamond semi-infinity ring
> 
> Left Wrist: VCA Sweet Alhambra Guilloche watch, VCA Alhambra Blue Agate bracelet, Cartier Trinity Silk Cord bracelet, diamond tennis bracelet
> 
> Right wrist: Qeelin Wulu Eternity bangle, FOPE Flex’it Love Nest bracelet, FOPE Flex’it Prima bracelet and lavender jadeite bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5372026
> View attachment 5372027
> View attachment 5372028
> View attachment 5372029
> View attachment 5372030


Beautiful earrings! Love your pieces.


----------



## Addicted to bags

My eternity bands and 2 RG perlee rings


----------



## gwendo25

My favourite YG and starburst pieces today.


----------



## Pevi

gwendo25 said:


> My favourite YG and starburst pieces today.
> View attachment 5373545
> View attachment 5373546
> View attachment 5373547


That ring! Gorgeous


----------



## 880

Pevi said:


> I love this little ring. Do you think the rivière and the croissant ring look good stacked or do they look better on different fingers?


Love both ways. Stacked is more classic; different fingers is more of the moment, JMO though


----------



## mrs moulds

designerdiva40 said:


> Picked up my new diamond tennis bracelet in WG, it’s only 2.5 carat but I thought it matched well with my 1 carat YG bangle.
> 
> View attachment 5355449
> View attachment 5355450


Beautiful! Love the new bracelet.


----------



## gwendo25

Pevi said:


> That ring! Gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## designerdiva40

mrs moulds said:


> Beautiful! Love the new bracelet.


Thank you


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Away visiting family abroad and wearing my staple pieces on this trip:

- 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
- Annoushka St Christopher pendant with brown diamonds in yellow gold 
- Cartier Love pave diamond wedding ring stacked with Tiffany Metro band 
- Cartier Panthere watch in two tone 
- Cartier JUC bracelet in yellow gold


----------



## Pevi

I’m wearing blue and I decided to wear this cool signet/type blue sapphire ring. It’s not too comfortable, that is why I don’t wear it often, but it looks great. I’ve paired it with sapphire, ruby and diamond earrings and an Italian gold bracelet. No necklaces today. Happy Friday!


----------



## Mcandy

My diamond and cats eye ring


----------



## J.A.N.

Mcandy said:


> My diamond and cats eye ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376277
> View attachment 5376277


Now that's really stunning  
Do you mind me asking where it's from?


----------



## Mcandy

J.A.N. said:


> Now that's really stunning
> Do you mind me asking where it's from?


I got it from one of the facebook live selling jeweler ive been watching. Its vintage so got it for about 1100 cad


----------



## Pevi

Sunday morning at my youngest daughter’s basketball practice. I’m wearing something super casual and tiny diamond earrings.


----------



## LOUIE13

lill_canele said:


> Family event today.
> Wore my late grandmother’s ring.
> 
> View attachment 5364690


My goodness, are those your real nails?  Beautiful!


----------



## lill_canele

LOUIE13 said:


> My goodness, are those your real nails?  Beautiful!



Thank you! That’s when I broke the tip off of one of my nails lol. So then I just cut the tips off of the rest of them.
The tone of my nails isn’t that color though, I use a Dior clear polish with a pink tint to give it some life haha.


----------



## gwendo25

Starting the week with these Roberto Coin/Birks pieces:


----------



## designerdiva40

Van Cleef and Cartier today 
Excuse the veiny hands


----------



## Pevi

Mostly yellow gold today


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My medium ‘Haesther’ diamond tennis necklace arrived today from Rachie Shnay after over six weeks of waiting for it to be made - absolutely over the moon with it!  I chose the 5 ttcw version (options go up to 12.8 ttcw for this design) as I didn’t want anything too big so that I could wear it casually.

Rachie made it in custom 18k yellow gold (normally 14k gold but the upgrade was surprisingly reasonable in price) and 17.5 inches long.

Layering with my Annoushka St Christopher pendant in 18k yellow gold and also wearing diamond studs and (not pictured) a 2 ttcw eternity ring.


----------



## designerdiva40

Onebagtoomany said:


> My medium ‘Haesther’ diamond tennis necklace arrived today from Rachie Shnay after over six weeks of waiting for it to be made - absolutely over the moon with it!  I chose the 5 ttcw version (options go up to 12.8 ttcw for this design) as I didn’t want anything too big so that I could wear it casually.
> 
> Rachie made it in custom 18k yellow gold (normally 14k gold but the upgrade was surprisingly reasonable in price) and 17.5 inches long.
> 
> Layering with my Annoushka St Christopher pendant in 18k yellow gold and also wearing diamond studs and (not pictured) a 2 ttcw eternity ring.
> 
> View attachment 5377453
> View attachment 5377454


Love your new necklace, I’m looking to add a tennis necklace for Xmas   Do they have a website ? TIA


----------



## Onebagtoomany

designerdiva40 said:


> Love your new necklace, I’m looking to add a tennis necklace for Xmas   Do they have a website ? TIA



Thank you  and yes she does!









						The Haesther Tennis Necklace
					

This gorgeous & classic tennis necklace has diamonds all around the neck. Set in four prongs, the Haesther Tennis Necklace is the perfect everyday piece! 14K Gold X Small- 3.6 Total Diamond Carat Weight  Small- 4.45 Total Diamond Carat Weight Medium- 5.0 Total Diamond Carat Weight Large- 8.54...



					rachieshnay.com
				




There are other designs too but I liked the fact that the Haesther is in a classic four prong setting and goes all the way around the neck. Rachie does custom work too so you you could have your necklace made for you in 18k if you wanted (for an extra charge) and any length you want. I wanted to layer mine and so chose 17.5 inches as most of my necklaces are 18 inches or longer.

You can also choose which size/carat weight you want and I’m sure Rachie could even make your own bespoke size if you don’t like any of the options listed. I went for 5 ttcw as I didn’t want anything too ostentatious as my lifestyle is really casual.

Rachie delivers to the UK but you will have to pay customs separately to the courier company (on top of her price), so factor that in to your budget.


----------



## designerdiva40

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you  and yes she does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Haesther Tennis Necklace
> 
> 
> This gorgeous & classic tennis necklace has diamonds all around the neck. Set in four prongs, the Haesther Tennis Necklace is the perfect everyday piece! 14K Gold X Small- 3.6 Total Diamond Carat Weight  Small- 4.45 Total Diamond Carat Weight Medium- 5.0 Total Diamond Carat Weight Large- 8.54...
> 
> 
> 
> rachieshnay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are other designs too but I liked the fact that the Haesther is in a classic four prong setting and goes all the way around the neck. Rachie does custom work too so you you could have your necklace made for you in 18k if you wanted (for an extra charge) and any length you want. I wanted to layer mine and so chose 17.5 inches as most of my necklaces are 18 inches or longer.
> 
> You can also choose which size/carat weight you want and I’m sure Rachie could even make your own bespoke size if you don’t like any of the options listed. I went for 5 ttcw as I didn’t want anything too ostentatious as my lifestyle is really casual.
> 
> Rachie delivers to the UK but you will have to pay customs separately to the courier company (on top of her price), so factor that in to your budget.



Thanks so much for the info, that’s really helpful, I’ve become a bit obsessed with diamond tennis bracelets and necklaces but here in the UK there doesn’t seem to be many to choose from, I like the size you chose, that’s the size I’d go for too, I like that it looks good layered which is how I’d want to wear it


----------



## Onebagtoomany

designerdiva40 said:


> Thanks so much for the info, that’s really helpful, I’ve become a bit obsessed with diamond tennis bracelets and necklaces but here in the UK there doesn’t seem to be many to choose from, I like the size you chose, that’s the size I’d go for too, I like that it looks good layered which is how I’d want to wear it



Me too! I’d love a bigger tennis bracelet at some point to go with the necklace (5 ttcw+)  There is very little choice here though and everything is so expensive - the two tiny tennis bracelets I have (2 ttcw and 1.50 ttcw) were bought abroad and a fraction of what they would cost in the U.K.

5 ttcw for the necklace is a really good size imo, not too big and not too small


----------



## ChanelCartier

Onebagtoomany said:


> My medium ‘Haesther’ diamond tennis necklace arrived today from Rachie Shnay after over six weeks of waiting for it to be made - absolutely over the moon with it!  I chose the 5 ttcw version (options go up to 12.8 ttcw for this design) as I didn’t want anything too big so that I could wear it casually.
> 
> Rachie made it in custom 18k yellow gold (normally 14k gold but the upgrade was surprisingly reasonable in price) and 17.5 inches long.
> 
> Layering with my Annoushka St Christopher pendant in 18k yellow gold and also wearing diamond studs and (not pictured) a 2 ttcw eternity ring.
> 
> View attachment 5377453
> View attachment 5377454


They don't list the specs of the diamonds such as grading and color or point size of the diamonds. No description at all.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

SmokieDragon said:


> Today’s goodies -
> 
> Neck and ears: Diamond bezel solitaire pendant and jadeite and diamond earrings
> 
> Fingers: VCA Alhambra Guilloche ring and diamond semi-infinity ring
> 
> Left Wrist: VCA Sweet Alhambra Guilloche watch, VCA Alhambra Blue Agate bracelet, Cartier Trinity Silk Cord bracelet, diamond tennis bracelet
> 
> Right wrist: Qeelin Wulu Eternity bangle, FOPE Flex’it Love Nest bracelet, FOPE Flex’it Prima bracelet and lavender jadeite bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5372026
> View attachment 5372027
> View attachment 5372028
> View attachment 5372029
> View attachment 5372030


I ❤️ your jade earrings!  Swooning


----------



## Onebagtoomany

ChanelCartier said:


> They don't list the specs of the diamonds such as grading and color or point size of the diamonds. No description at all.



True, but you can contact Rachie directly with any questions and she’s really helpful. I had the comfort of knowing that Fashforward on the tennis necklace thread had bought from her and was delighted with her work. The same poster also confirmed the grading of the diamonds (SI and G/H). I can confirm that they are very well cut and super sparkly in person. I couldn’t be happier with this necklace 






						Show me your tennis necklaces!
					

I did a search for tennis necklaces and the only posts were pretty dated. I love that it can be dressed up or still look great with denim and a tee. Trying to decide on the most functional length. Would love to see your pics...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> My medium ‘Haesther’ diamond tennis necklace arrived today from Rachie Shnay after over six weeks of waiting for it to be made - absolutely over the moon with it!  I chose the 5 ttcw version (options go up to 12.8 ttcw for this design) as I didn’t want anything too big so that I could wear it casually.
> 
> Rachie made it in custom 18k yellow gold (normally 14k gold but the upgrade was surprisingly reasonable in price) and 17.5 inches long.
> 
> Layering with my Annoushka St Christopher pendant in 18k yellow gold and also wearing diamond studs and (not pictured) a 2 ttcw eternity ring.
> 
> View attachment 5377453
> View attachment 5377454


The tennis necklace is stunning, just the right size.  Enjoy! Any reason for choosing YG instead of WG?  I’m starting to wear more YG these days also.


----------



## SmokieDragon

fendifemale said:


> Beautiful earrings! Love your pieces.



Thanks so much!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Only 4 bracelets, a watch and a ring today


----------



## Louish

I’m wearing this Irish/English coin necklace today from Katie Mullary on a rose gold chain (that’s my heritage).


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> The tennis necklace is stunning, just the right size.  Enjoy! Any reason for choosing YG instead of WG?  I’m starting to wear more YG these days also.



Thank you! I was torn between sizes but am so glad I did go for the 5 ttcw, it’s perfect for everyday wear and layering. I also debated between white and yellow gold but yellow won out as most of my jewellery is in yellow and I thought there would therefore be more layering possibilities with my yellow gold necklaces!


----------



## mrs moulds

Pevi said:


> I love how you pair your jewelry


Me too! She’s always soooo elegant ❤️


----------



## mrs moulds

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing:
> 
> - 1.62 ttcw diamond studs in yellow gold
> - Foundrae ‘Love’ pendant in yellow gold
> - Cartier Love diamond pave wedding band stacked with a Tiffany Metro band in yellow gold
> - Cartier JUC bracelet in yellow gold
> - Cartier Love SM bracelet with six diamonds in yellow gold
> - Cartier Love cuff in yellow gold
> 
> View attachment 5367528
> View attachment 5367529
> View attachment 5367533


What can I say??!! Your pieces are always on point and stunning


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mrs moulds said:


> What can I say??!! Your pieces are always on point and stunning



Aww, thank you so much  Having a rotten day today and reading your sweet comments has just cheered me up immensely!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Aww, thank you so much  Having a rotten day today and reading your sweet comments has just cheered me up immensely!



I always look forward to your posts too! Hope things turn out better soon and have a great weekend!


----------



## designerdiva40

Cartier and Van Cleef 

you can just about see my jewellery in the second pic with my 2 fur baby’s


----------



## SmokieDragon

designerdiva40 said:


> Cartier and Van Cleef
> 
> you can just about see my jewellery in the second pic with my 2 fur baby’s
> 
> View attachment 5380765
> View attachment 5380768



That’s a beautiful picture with your fur babies. They look so happy and satisfied


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> I always look forward to your posts too! Hope things turn out better soon and have a great weekend!



Thank you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing Roberto Coin diamond inside out hoops, Foundrae ‘Resilience’ necklace, Cartier Love diamond pave wedding band layered with Tiffany Metro band, Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds and Cartier JUC bracelet, all in yellow gold.


----------



## dotty8

Chopard Happy Hearts bracelet while visiting my local jeweler


----------



## J.A.N.

Purchased some Indian 22k jewellery as presents for Eid prob will keep the earrings though  .
Might buy one 22k ring for myself soon.


----------



## J.A.N.

22ct gold Amethyst ring on its way. 
Found it quite hard to get a genuine gemstone in Indian gold that I liked.  
Looks like an Asscher cut to me.


----------



## americandreaming

Matching necklace and ring


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond studs, Foundrae ‘Love’ necklace, Cartier Panthere watch, Cartier Love wedding band in diamond pave stacked with Tiffany Metro band and Cartier Love plain regular sized ring.


----------



## Allshinythings

Wearing all my rings today for fun


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Onebagtoomany said:


> Diamond studs, Foundrae ‘Love’ necklace, Cartier Panthere watch, Cartier Love wedding band in diamond pave stacked with Tiffany Metro band and Cartier Love plain regular sized ring.
> 
> View attachment 5384277
> View attachment 5384278
> View attachment 5384279
> View attachment 5384280


❤️. Twinning with you today!  Wearing Cartier watch— my all time favorite watch for over 20 years.


----------



## gwendo25

Some new additions, black onyx with diamonds to wear layered  wth YG starburst ring:


----------



## sassification

The ring may be a bit much, i usually only stack 2 together LOL


----------



## sassification

I dont usually mix metals but somehow i am liking the coco crush with VCA perlee small ring together.. esp in this mix metal combo, it gives me celopatra /egyptian vibes LOL


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> My medium ‘Haesther’ diamond tennis necklace arrived today from Rachie Shnay after over six weeks of waiting for it to be made - absolutely over the moon with it!  I chose the 5 ttcw version (options go up to 12.8 ttcw for this design) as I didn’t want anything too big so that I could wear it casually.
> 
> Rachie made it in custom 18k yellow gold (normally 14k gold but the upgrade was surprisingly reasonable in price) and 17.5 inches long.
> 
> Layering with my Annoushka St Christopher pendant in 18k yellow gold and also wearing diamond studs and (not pictured) a 2 ttcw eternity ring.
> 
> View attachment 5377453
> View attachment 5377454


Do you know the total gram weight of the tennis necklace and do you have any problem with it flipping over?  I am considering buying one but after trying a few on, I am worried that it will flip over.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Do you know the total gram weight of the tennis necklace and do you have any problem with it flipping over?  I am considering buying one but after trying a few on, I am worried that it will flip over.



I’m afraid I don’t know the gram weight. Regarding flipping, I was worried about this but it does actually stay put for the majority of the time! I don’t know whether the length has something to do with that - my necklace is 17.5 inches. 

Exciting that you are planning a purchase, what sort of carat weight are you thinking of getting? White or yellow gold?


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> I’m afraid I don’t know the gram weight. Regarding flipping, I was worried about this but it does actually stay put for the majority of the time! I don’t know whether the length has something to do with that - my necklace is 17.5 inches.
> 
> Exciting that you are planning a purchase, what sort of carat weight are you thinking of getting? White or yellow gold?


Yes it is exciting. I am looking at an 18k white gold, 4.5 ct, 18” necklace. It weighs approximately 25 grams, so I’m hoping that the weight will help keep it from flipping. Like you, I want something I can wear everyday so I don’t want the diamonds too big.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Yes it is exciting. I am looking at an 18k white gold, 4.5 ct, 18” necklace. It weighs approximately 25 grams, so I’m hoping that the weight will help keep it from flipping. Like you, I want something I can wear everyday so I don’t want the diamonds too big.



It sounds as if it will be gorgeous! 18” is the perfect length and the carat weight is just right so as not to be too big or too small. My 5 carat looks great either on its own or layered. I would normally go for 18 inches but several of the necklaces I want to wear the tennis with are that length, so the tennis needed to be a little shorter.


----------



## designerdiva40

Happy Monday


----------



## joseybird

My favorite ring, as always! But I’m concerned - is it too tight? I’ve worn it every day for 5 years. Here’s a pic of my finger without it. Just concerned that the indent it’s made in my finger id a bad sign…


----------



## J.A.N.

Finally kids back to school, peace at last ✌️


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Finally kids back to school, peace at last ✌️
> 
> View attachment 5389155
> View attachment 5389156



I know the feeling


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> I know the feeling


I am also recovering from a back injury also so it's been hell frel much better 2 day xxx

The Amethyst ring is stunning and the 22k gold is so much brighter ✨️ and shinier.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> I am also recovering from a back injury also so it's been hell frel much better 2 day xxx
> 
> The Amethyst ring is stunning and the 22k gold is so much brighter ✨️ and shinier.



Sorry to hear about your back injury - what a nightmare but I’m so glad you are feeling better. The amethyst ring is absolutely stunning, what a colour! It pops even in your photo!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Sorry to hear about your back injury - what a nightmare but I’m so glad you are feeling better. The amethyst ring is absolutely stunning, what a colour! It pops even in your photo!



Aww thanks  
Its certainly brightened up my day.


----------



## Allshinythings

I don’t like to mix metals but lately I have been wearing my carrier watch (it was a wedding anniversary gift from hubby). I wear mostly yellow gold. The little chain is from Mejuri. It is lightweight but very shiny. I think it layers well with the DY morganite necklace


----------



## designerdiva40

I’ve had this WG and diamond Gucci ring for years and forgot I had it


----------



## Pevi

AmokedFish said:


> I don’t like to mix metals but lately I have been wearing my carrier watch (it was a wedding anniversary gift from hubby). I wear mostly yellow gold. The little chain is from Mejuri. It is lightweight but very shiny. I think it layers well with the DY morganite necklace
> View attachment 5389464
> View attachment 5389465
> View attachment 5389466


I love all your pieces. IMHO a stainless steel watch goes with everything


----------



## SakuraSakura

I found a silver JC heart toggle bracelet!


----------



## limom

SakuraSakura said:


> I found a silver JC heart toggle bracelet!


You have been on a lucky strike lately!
Fantastic.


----------



## skyqueen

gwendo25 said:


> Do you know the total gram weight of the tennis necklace and do you have any problem with it flipping over?  I am considering buying one but after trying a few on, I am worried that it will flip over.





Onebagtoomany said:


> I’m afraid I don’t know the gram weight. Regarding flipping, I was worried about this but it does actually stay put for the majority of the time! I don’t know whether the length has something to do with that - my necklace is 17.5 inches.
> 
> Exciting that you are planning a purchase, what sort of carat weight are you thinking of getting? White or yellow gold?


I'm having a 5.20tcw 14kt YG tennis necklace made...not graduated. My WG 8tcw TN flips and is a PITA! I think it's 17-18'. My new one will be 16" to layer with my new charm necklace. If the flipping drives you crazy you can have the TN soldered decreetly, in the back, and that will help. Can't see it from the front...looks like a normal TN. I'm going to do this with my new one if it flips.
My new charm necklace...funky! A YG TN should finish the look and give it some pizzazz!
RC paperclip chain 18"/ 3.5mm. Large initial charm 1.40tcw F/VS2 1.5 length, RC star, double cresent Etsy. The initial charm is very white and sparkly...makes the other 2 charms look dull. Can't win them all...love the look!


----------



## Pevi

skyqueen said:


> I'm having a 5.20tcw 14kt YG tennis necklace made...not graduated. My WG 8tcw TN flips and is a PITA! I think it's 17-18'. My new one will be 16" to layer with my new charm necklace. If the flipping drives you crazy you can have the TN soldered decreetly, in the back, and that will help. Can't see it from the front...looks like a normal TN. I'm going to do this with my new one if it flips.
> My new charm necklace...funky! A YG TN should finish the look and give it some pizzazz!
> RC paperclip chain 18"/ 3.5mm. Large initial charm 1.40tcw F/VS2 1.5 length, RC star, double cresent Etsy. The initial charm is very white and sparkly...makes the other 2 charms look dull. Can't win them all...love the look!
> 
> View attachment 5390242


I love this look, too! I want to try it myself but I haven't had time... Maybe this weekend... I will take a pic when I give it a try.


----------



## skyqueen

Pevi said:


> I love this look, too! I want to try it myself but I haven't had time... Maybe this weekend... I will take a pic when I give it a try.


I can't tell you how long it took me to get everything organized. I started with the initial charm and worked from that.
Good luck!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> I'm having a 5.20tcw 14kt YG tennis necklace made...not graduated. My WG 8tcw TN flips and is a PITA! I think it's 17-18'. My new one will be 16" to layer with my new charm necklace. If the flipping drives you crazy you can have the TN soldered decreetly, in the back, and that will help. Can't see it from the front...looks like a normal TN. I'm going to do this with my new one if it flips.
> My new charm necklace...funky! A YG TN should finish the look and give it some pizzazz!
> RC paperclip chain 18"/ 3.5mm. Large initial charm 1.40tcw F/VS2 1.5 length, RC star, double cresent Etsy. The initial charm is very white and sparkly...makes the other 2 charms look dull. Can't win them all...love the look!
> 
> View attachment 5390242



Gorgeous and can’t wait to see the new tennis!


----------



## skyqueen

Onebagtoomany said:


> Gorgeous and can’t wait to see the new tennis!


Your new YG TN got me started...looked so fantastic layered 
I don't know if I should kiss you or kick you


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> Your new YG TN got me started...looked so fantastic layered
> I don't know if I should kiss you or kick you



Awww thank you - glad to inspire and will take the kiss, LOL!  Can’t wait to see how the tennis turns out, like all your pieces it will be beautiful!


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> Your new YG TN got me started...looked so fantastic layered
> I don't know if I should kiss you or kick you


 I am now jonesing for a pink or rainbow one.
So thanks a lot thread!


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> I am now jonesing for a pink or rainbow one.
> So thanks a lot thread!


I have the rainbow one...very versatile! I just saw this one on Saks Off Fifth...almost identical to mine.









						Effy 14K Yellow Gold & Multicolor Sapphire Necklace on SALE | Saks OFF 5TH
					

Buy Effy 14K Yellow Gold & Multicolor Sapphire Necklace on SALE at Saks OFF 5TH. Shop our collection of Effy Necklaces at up to 70% OFF!




					www.saksoff5th.com


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> I have the rainbow one...very versatile! I just saw this one on Saks Off Fifth...almost identical to mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Effy 14K Yellow Gold & Multicolor Sapphire Necklace on SALE | Saks OFF 5TH
> 
> 
> Buy Effy 14K Yellow Gold & Multicolor Sapphire Necklace on SALE at Saks OFF 5TH. Shop our collection of Effy Necklaces at up to 70% OFF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksoff5th.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391004


Splendid. Perfect for summer. Love, love, love


----------



## skyqueen

limom said:


> Splendid. Perfect for summer. Love, love, love


Personally, I think the price is high (even with the 70% off ). I'll keep checking in my travels...also for pink sapphire.
My TN is older so hard for me to judge. I just got a diamond TN for a steal so there are bargains out there. Of course the TN hasn't come yet but the stats were very good. We'll see!


----------



## limom

skyqueen said:


> Personally, I think the price is high (even with the 70% off ). I'll keep checking in my travels...also for pink sapphire.
> My TN is older so hard for me to judge. I just got a diamond TN for a steal so there are bargains out there. Of course the TN hasn't come yet but the stats were very good. We'll see!


I might be scouting a few places here on LI. I have a couple of pawnshops in mind


----------



## oreo713

Hi everyone!   Been lurking here for the past two years. Feeling a little better so I thought I would try to add some pics.  Please try to ignore the old, wrinkly hands.  It’s a struggle.  First pic is my favorite 18k bracelet that my mom bought for me 25 years ago, along with a new 18k bezel diamond tennis bracelet, and my original engagement ring that I had reset into an every day right hand ring.  Next is my late husbands Audemar's Piguet Royal Oak, an 18k bracelet by Baraka with a Judith Ripka charm and a Whitney Boin wedding band. Last are three vintage 18k Garrard angel wings with a Temple St Clair and a Links of London evil eyes. A  vintage Cartier bumblebee is hanging from a Theo Fennell gold chain.   Hope I didn’t bore you and sorry that the pics are probably not in the right order.  Have a great day everyone.  .


----------



## gwendo25

skyqueen said:


> I'm having a 5.20tcw 14kt YG tennis necklace made...not graduated. My WG 8tcw TN flips and is a PITA! I think it's 17-18'. My new one will be 16" to layer with my new charm necklace. If the flipping drives you crazy you can have the TN soldered decreetly, in the back, and that will help. Can't see it from the front...looks like a normal TN. I'm going to do this with my new one if it flips.
> My new charm necklace...funky! A YG TN should finish the look and give it some pizzazz!
> RC paperclip chain 18"/ 3.5mm. Large initial charm 1.40tcw F/VS2 1.5 length, RC star, double cresent Etsy. The initial charm is very white and sparkly...makes the other 2 charms look dull. Can't win them all...love the look!
> 
> View attachment 5390242


Great idea to solder it.  Would that be done to the links that fall in the middle of the necklace?  Love your paperclip necklace!


----------



## gwendo25

Received my tennis necklace. 18k WG with 4.5 ct diamonds.  It does flip sometimes but not if I hang a pendant on it, that gives more weight to it and senms to hold it flat.  I will have the bales adjusted on a few of my pendants, so that I can wear with it.


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Hi everyone!   Been lurking here for the past two years. Feeling a little better so I thought I would try to add some pics.  Please try to ignore the old, wrinkly hands.  It’s a struggle.  First pic is my favorite 18k bracelet that my mom bought for me 25 years ago, along with a new 18k bezel diamond tennis bracelet, and my original engagement ring that I had reset into an every day right hand ring.  Next is my late husbands Audemar's Piguet Royal Oak, an 18k bracelet by Baraka with a Judith Ripka charm and a Whitney Boin wedding band. Last are three vintage 18k Garrard angel wings with a Temple St Clair and a Links of London evil eyes. A  vintage Cartier bumblebee is hanging from a Theo Fennell gold chain.   Hope I didn’t bore you and sorry that the pics are probably not in the right order.  Have a great day everyone.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391480
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391482
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391490
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391491


Great pieces, Oreo 
Thanks for sharing...btw, love your nails!


----------



## skyqueen

gwendo25 said:


> Great idea to solder it.  Would that be done to the links that fall in the middle of the necklace?  Love your paperclip necklace!


I think they solder at the joints in just a few places...so the intergrity of the look is intact. I haven't had it done, yet.


gwendo25 said:


> Received my tennis necklace. 18k WG with 4.5 ct diamonds.  It does flip sometimes but not if I hang a pendant on it, that gives more weight to it and senms to hold it flat.  I will have the bales adjusted on a few of my pendants, so that I can wear with it.
> 
> View attachment 5391715
> View attachment 5391716
> View attachment 5391717


This is the look I'm after!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> Great pieces, Oreo
> Thanks for sharing...btw, love your nails!


Thanks Sky....miss being here.  Have to start wearing my fuschia polish again...lol


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Received my tennis necklace. 18k WG with 4.5 ct diamonds.  It does flip sometimes but not if I hang a pendant on it, that gives more weight to it and senms to hold it flat.  I will have the bales adjusted on a few of my pendants, so that I can wear with it.
> 
> View attachment 5391715
> View attachment 5391716
> View attachment 5391717



Gorgeous!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I think they solder at the joints in just a few places...so the intergrity of the look is intact. I haven't had it done, yet.
> 
> This is the look I'm after!


I have (had) an 10ctw bezel set tennis necklace that frustrated me so much due to the flipping that I finally gave it to my jeweler to sell for me.  Enough was enough!!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

oreo713 said:


> Hi everyone!   Been lurking here for the past two years. Feeling a little better so I thought I would try to add some pics.  Please try to ignore the old, wrinkly hands.  It’s a struggle.  First pic is my favorite 18k bracelet that my mom bought for me 25 years ago, along with a new 18k bezel diamond tennis bracelet, and my original engagement ring that I had reset into an every day right hand ring.  Next is my late husbands Audemar's Piguet Royal Oak, an 18k bracelet by Baraka with a Judith Ripka charm and a Whitney Boin wedding band. Last are three vintage 18k Garrard angel wings with a Temple St Clair and a Links of London evil eyes. A  vintage Cartier bumblebee is hanging from a Theo Fennell gold chain.   Hope I didn’t bore you and sorry that the pics are probably not in the right order.  Have a great day everyone.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391480
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391482
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391490
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391491


You have a beautiful collection.  I’m sorry your husband passed.  You wear his watch beautifull.  Btw,  I have wrinkly hands too but our rings and bracelets make for excellent distractions.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

oreo713 said:


> Hi everyone!   Been lurking here for the past two years. Feeling a little better so I thought I would try to add some pics.  Please try to ignore the old, wrinkly hands.  It’s a struggle.  First pic is my favorite 18k bracelet that my mom bought for me 25 years ago, along with a new 18k bezel diamond tennis bracelet, and my original engagement ring that I had reset into an every day right hand ring.  Next is my late husbands Audemar's Piguet Royal Oak, an 18k bracelet by Baraka with a Judith Ripka charm and a Whitney Boin wedding band. Last are three vintage 18k Garrard angel wings with a Temple St Clair and a Links of London evil eyes. A  vintage Cartier bumblebee is hanging from a Theo Fennell gold chain.   Hope I didn’t bore you and sorry that the pics are probably not in the right order.  Have a great day everyone.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391480
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391482
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391490
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391491


What great “wear any where” jewellery!

Great choices!


----------



## SmokieDragon

gwendo25 said:


> Received my tennis necklace. 18k WG with 4.5 ct diamonds.  It does flip sometimes but not if I hang a pendant on it, that gives more weight to it and senms to hold it flat.  I will have the bales adjusted on a few of my pendants, so that I can wear with it.
> 
> View attachment 5391715
> View attachment 5391716
> View attachment 5391717



OMG!! Just love your infinity pendant in the last pic


----------



## SmokieDragon

My jewelry “uniform” for the next few days due to the long weekend here - FOPE Flex’it bracelets, Qeelin Wulu Eternity bangle, Cartier Trinity Silk Cord bracelet, light lavender jadeite bangle and diamond solitaire bezel necklace


----------



## sassification

Happy sunday♡


----------



## gwendo25

SmokieDragon said:


> OMG!! Just love your infinity pendant in the last pic





sassification said:


> Happy sunday♡
> [/QUOTE
> Thank you


----------



## gwendo25

Had my necklace shortened a bit.  Turns out it was 20” not 18”.  Now it is 18 and seems to fall better.  Had my jeweller adjust another pendant so it fits also. I’m obsessed with fixing the issue.  The jeweller suggested making it into a lariat style and says it will never flip that way, but I find that a little too dressy for everyday wear.

Another tip I got, there is a proper way to put on a tennis necklace.  If you fold your necklace, there is a side that bends when you fold it in the middle and a side that doesn’t.  Always wear it with the bending side down in front, never the other way as it will flip. Try it.


----------



## skyqueen

gwendo25 said:


> Had my necklace shortened a bit.  Turns out it was 20” not 18”.  Now it is 18 and seems to fall better.  Had my jeweller adjust another pendant so it fits also. I’m obsessed with fixing the issue.  The jeweller suggested making it into a lariat style and says it will never flip that way, but I find that a little too dressy for everyday wear.
> 
> Another tip I got, there is a proper way to put on a tennis necklace.  If you fold your necklace, there is a side that bends when you fold it in the middle and a side that doesn’t.  Always wear it with the bending side down in front, never the other way as it will flip. Try it.
> 
> View attachment 5393279
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393293


Gorgeous, Gwendo   Great idea!
Thanks for the "flipping" tip!


----------



## oreo713

Help!!  I have this at the jeweler right now but we can’t figure out how to stop it from flipping!!!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Help!!  I have this at the jeweler right now but we can’t figure out how to stop it from flipping!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393360


What a gorgeous necklace, Oreo! Bezel? 
Try @gwendo25 tip or ask your jeweler about soldering the back. If my new TB flips I'll do the soldering, if Gwendo's tip doesn't work. I'm going to try this on my WG TN!


----------



## ChanelCartier

skyqueen said:


> What a gorgeous necklace, Oreo! Bezel?
> Try @gwendo25 tip or ask your jeweler about soldering the back. If my new TB flips I'll do the soldering, if Gwendo's tip doesn't work. I'm going to try this on my WG TN!


What do you mean soldering? How does that help and where do they solder?


----------



## skyqueen

ChanelCartier said:


> What do you mean soldering? How does that help and where do they solder?


I haven’t had it done but several jewelers have mentioned it to me. I think the jeweler solders small parts in the back/underside. More like a collar…but I’m just speculating. If anyone has had this done or something similar, please chime in. If my new TN flips I plan on having it done, so I’ll let everyone know.


----------



## gwendo25

oreo713 said:


> Help!!  I have this at the jeweler right now but we can’t figure out how to stop it from flipping!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5393360


Love it!


----------



## Miarta

Sunday brunch


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> What a gorgeous necklace, Oreo! Bezel?
> Try @gwendo25 tip or ask your jeweler about soldering the back. If my new TB flips I'll do the soldering, if Gwendo's tip doesn't work. I'm going to try this on my WG TN!


Yees...it's a bezel setting with graduating diamonds.  I have no clue of the ctw.  I read Gwendo's tip but I'm still trying to figure out where exactly it would need to be soldered, and why that would prevent it from flipping.  I have this necklace for about 15 years and can count on one hand the times I've worn it.  It's a damn shame...


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

Early grocery run....

Bright colour on a foggy day


----------



## claireby

First time posting in this thread, here is the jewelry of the day 
A rose gold round wire band, my only ring (for now), rose gold solitaire necklace and aquamarine and small diamond necklace, and rose gold + diamonds star studs


----------



## 880

oreo713 said:


> Hi everyone!   Been lurking here for the past two years. Feeling a little better so I thought I would try to add some pics.  Please try to ignore the old, wrinkly hands.  It’s a struggle.  First pic is my favorite 18k bracelet that my mom bought for me 25 years ago, along with a new 18k bezel diamond tennis bracelet, and my original engagement ring that I had reset into an every day right hand ring.  Next is my late husbands Audemar's Piguet Royal Oak, an 18k bracelet by Baraka with a Judith Ripka charm and a Whitney Boin wedding band. Last are three vintage 18k Garrard angel wings with a Temple St Clair and a Links of London evil eyes. A  vintage Cartier bumblebee is hanging from a Theo Fennell gold chain.   Hope I didn’t bore you and sorry that the pics are probably not in the right order.  Have a great day everyone.  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391480
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391482
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391490
> 
> 
> View attachment 5391491


Love all of your choices! So beautiful and somehow so individual and original  have you ever tried combining your moms eighteen carat bracelet with the charm bracelet And the bezel on one hand


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Yees...it's a bezel setting with graduating diamonds.  I have no clue of the ctw.  I read Gwendo's tip but I'm still trying to figure out where exactly it would need to be soldered, and why that would prevent it from flipping.  I have this necklace for about 15 years and can count on one hand the times I've worn it.  It's a damn shame...


I have this one in WG that flips. I thought, maybe, it was too long but I think it's the nature of a TN. My new one is arriving today and it's shorter, so we'll see.


----------



## Southern Gem




----------



## 880

Borrowed this ring from
My mom (she doesn’t wear rings much)
I like the onyx and gold contrast


----------



## claireby

880 said:


> Borrowed this ring from
> My mom (she doesn’t wear rings much)
> I like the onyx and gold contrast
> View attachment 5394613
> View attachment 5394614
> View attachment 5394615


Oh I love onyx rings, I would love to have one made at some point. Yours is beautiful!


----------



## claireby

Today I’m wearing a vintage Chanel Premiere, from my year of birth, I dreamt of that watch for years and finally found it at an auction last year. Every time I pass by a Chanel corner the salespersons tell me they have a lot of demand for this watch but they don’t make it anymore.
And on the other wrist I wear a Celine knot bracelet, it’s gold plated but I really love the design and so far it’s holding well.
I would consider have it made in solid gold if it was going to tarnish.


----------



## oreo713

880 said:


> Love all of your choices! So beautiful and somehow so individual and original  have you ever tried combining your moms eighteen carat bracelet with the charm bracelet And the bezel on one hand


Thank you!   The way it is now is the most comfortable without it feeling too "weighty" even though I do switch them around. I'm actually considering downsizing after letting my daughter and granddaughter pick out the pieces that they want.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I have this one in WG that flips. I thought, maybe, it was too long but I think it's the nature of a TN. My new one is arriving today and it's shorter, so we'll see.
> 
> View attachment 5394291


Absolutely beautiful Sky!  I get so upset when I put it on and it starts flipping that take it off and put on something else.  It's too frustrating and causes anxiety!!  Who needs that?  lol   Please let me (us) know how it works out for you, and I can't wait to see your new necklace!!


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Absolutely beautiful Sky!  I get so upset when I put it on and it starts flipping that take it off and put on something else.  It's too frustrating and causes anxiety!!  Who needs that?  lol   Please let me (us) know how it works out for you, and I can't wait to see your new necklace!!


My necklace never came yesterday...signiture required, so I waited all day.Thank you UPS! 
Hopefully today!


----------



## Cool Breeze

880 said:


> Borrowed this ring from
> My mom (she doesn’t wear rings much)
> I like the onyx and gold contrast
> View attachment 5394613
> View attachment 5394614
> View attachment 5394615


I think it looks really cool with your Verdura cuff. Both pieces look wonderful on you.


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> My necklace never came yesterday...signiture required, so I waited all day.Thank you UPS!
> Hopefully today!


That sucks....I've had the same thing happen way too many times.  I call the sender and tell them.  They usually are pretty nice about making small amends for your wasted time.


----------



## Pevi

I have a few new things! Today, I’m wearing moissanite earrings. They are trendy and pretty! I feel they’re a bit young for me, but they’re fun and I’m wearing super casual clothes today. I’m considering giving them to my 10 year old but she has tiny tiny earlobes, so they might look weird.
I’ll stop rambling now and attach a couple of pics


----------



## J.A.N.

Always wanted a genuine Chanel that will actually fit my fat fingers. I reckom if the pearls eventually fall off the ring will stil look half decent


----------



## Yes I did!

Coco crush earrings coco crush ring. Both yellow gold


----------



## J.A.N.

Change of earrings today 22ct indian gold Coin Queens head earrings ✨️


----------



## MplusT

Boucheron serpent bracelet


----------



## iseebearbears

Bad lighting. But I wear the Hermes Kelly bracelet and the Pandora one all the time. This Tiffany is so not my style but it was a gift so I decided to keep it on for a few more days.


----------



## Noorasi

Browsing this thread, I've noticed that I get the most excited about seeing super big and bold or eccentric jewelry, even though it's not my style at all and I'd personally choose something delicate. It's just so refreshing and fun to see something I've never seen before. And don't get me wrong, I love the classic pieces and popular stacks too, but there's just something so cool about some of you ladies who are choosing these absolutely unique pieces. Not going for the safe recognizable brands or worrying about something being too loud. I get the sense that you are very much in tune with your own style and having so much fun hunting down these treasures.


----------



## gwendo25

Feeling sparkly today with these:


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Travel wedding band-bulky and funky.  Bvlgari B.Zero1 ring in rose gold and black ceramic  (and tiny eternity diamond band)


----------



## angelicskater16

Daily stacks and emerald cut eternity ring


----------



## Chagall

skyqueen said:


> I'm having a 5.20tcw 14kt YG tennis necklace made...not graduated. My WG 8tcw TN flips and is a PITA! I think it's 17-18'. My new one will be 16" to layer with my new charm necklace. If the flipping drives you crazy you can have the TN soldered decreetly, in the back, and that will help. Can't see it from the front...looks like a normal TN. I'm going to do this with my new one if it flips.
> My new charm necklace...funky! A YG TN should finish the look and give it some pizzazz!
> RC paperclip chain 18"/ 3.5mm. Large initial charm 1.40tcw F/VS2 1.5 length, RC star, double cresent Etsy. The initial charm is very white and sparkly...makes the other 2 charms look dull. Can't win them all...love the look!
> 
> View attachment 5390242


That is the most beautiful combo. Star, moon and initial. I would never take that necklace off.


----------



## Lilyblue

Pevi said:


> I have a few new things! Today, I’m wearing moissanite earrings. They are trendy and pretty! I feel they’re a bit young for me, but they’re fun and I’m wearing super casual clothes today. I’m considering giving them to my 10 year old but she has tiny tiny earlobes, so they might look weird.
> I’ll stop rambling now and attach a couple of pics


Very pretty earrings!  I think they look very nice on you.


----------



## JenJBS

Morganite and rose gold earrings today.


----------



## 880

Aquamarines in a hand set gold necklace

citrine floral earrings

t shirt and jeans


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

880 said:


> Aquamarines in a hand set gold necklace
> 
> citrine floral earrings
> 
> t shirt and jeans
> 
> View attachment 5399527


That is just beautiful and lovely.  I love aquamarines!  They just make me happy, such a beauty of a stone- day or night.   Enjoy this beautiful necklace in good health.


----------



## 880

Mrs.Hermess said:


> That is just beautiful and lovely.  I love aquamarines!  They just make me happy, such a beauty of a stone- day or night.   Enjoy this beautiful necklace in good health.


Thank you so much for your kind words @Mrs.Hermess 
hugs


----------



## EpiFanatic

880 said:


> Borrowed this ring from
> My mom (she doesn’t wear rings much)
> I like the onyx and gold contrast
> View attachment 5394613
> View attachment 5394614
> View attachment 5394615


I saw that ring in another pic and I was so curious about the black setting.  I love black jewelry.  It makes the diamond pop.  Can you please share more about the center stone, stats, cut?  Looks like an OEC.  Am I wrong?  And the awesome setting?  I actually love the idea.  I wonder what other stone could work with a black or onyx shank.  I have turquoise I have to figure out what to do with, and I put a black opal on my someday list.


----------



## 880

EpiFanatic said:


> I saw that ring in another pic and I was so curious about the black setting.  I love black jewelry.  It makes the diamond pop.  Can you please share more about the center stone, stats, cut?  Looks like an OEC.  Am I wrong?  And the awesome setting?  I actually love the idea.  I wonder what other stone could work with a black or onyx shank.  I have turquoise I have to figure out what to do with, and I put a black opal on my someday list.



Thanks! I think turquoise or black opal would look great in onyx. I would personally prefer if it was set flush into the onyx (no raised prongs). My mom said I could have it, but she sadly doesn’t remember specs or details except my paternal GM picked it out for her. I’m going to Briony R. with another TPFer later this week, so I’ll ask her what she thinks. I’ll also need to get an appraisal for insurance, so could get some info that way. 

ETA: my family is fond of flashy and pretty, and jewelry is reset and passed around quite a bit. Creative settings can hide significant flaws, so not certain this is the greatest quality lol. As per below, will PM extra pics or any info.


----------



## EpiFanatic

880 said:


> Thanks! I think turquoise or black opal would look great in onyx. I would personally prefer if it was set flush into the onyx (no raised prongs). My mom said I could have it, but she sadly doesn’t remember specs or details except my paternal GM picked it out for her. I’m going to Briony R. with another TPFer later this week, so I’ll ask her what she thinks. I’ll also need to get an appraisal for insurance, so could get some info that way. Will let you when I learn more.


It looks like a gorgeous OEC, and looks at least 6 carats. I’m guessing a K-L.  The stone is stupendous.  Whenever you feel like taking closer pics of the faceting please feel free. .  Can’t wait to see what Briony says. 

Yes, so agree about prongs with opals and turquoise. I would prefer none as well.


----------



## JuneSibra

Today I'm wearing: Gurhan 24K large rain hoop earrings and a Alessandro Fanfani 18K gold, enamel and diamond pendant on  Judith Ripka 18K gold silk cord.


----------



## JuneSibra

And a Yurman 18K gold with sapphires and citrines cable bracelet and a Longines 18K gold and diamond watch.


----------



## skyqueen

JuneSibra said:


> View attachment 5400655
> 
> View attachment 5400657
> 
> 
> And a Yurman 18K gold with sapphires and citrines cable bracelet and a Longines 18K gold and diamond watch.


I love the Longines...so retro yet classic!


----------



## JuneSibra

skyqueen said:


> I love the Longines...so retro yet classic!


Thanks! I agree !!


----------



## SmokieDragon

My goodies today


----------



## gwendo25

Weighing my tennis necklace down with this pendant. Hopefully it stays in place.


----------



## Pevi

I’m wearing my new ring! It’s in yellow gold and 0.9 ctw of diamonds. I like that it’s very versatile. I can stack it or wear it alone.


----------



## Deleted 698298

SmokieDragon said:


> My goodies today
> 
> View attachment 5400695


Where is your Pearl necklace from please? I need something like it in my life!


----------



## claireby

Pevi said:


> I’m wearing my new ring! It’s in yellow gold and 0.9 ctw of diamonds. I like that it’s very versatile. I can stack it or wear it alone.


Your new ring is beautiful   I like it both alone and stacked, it looks great with your 3 stones and gold band!
Is it a full eternity or half?
Curious as I’m waiting for one that I ordered for my bday!


----------



## Pevi

claireby said:


> Your new ring is beautiful   I like it both alone and stacked, it looks great with your 3 stones and gold band!
> Is it a full eternity or half?
> Curious as I’m waiting for one that I ordered for my bday!


Thank you very much! It’s a half eternity


----------



## JenJBS

One of my Giles&Brother bracelets.


----------



## saligator

Wedding band, sapphire and platinum ring, signet ring with family crest


----------



## SmokieDragon

Consumer2much said:


> Where is your Pearl necklace from please? I need something like it in my life!



I got it from Pearls of Joy during their recent Mother’s Day sale. Here’s the link - https://www.pearlsofjoy.com/products/japanese-akoya-pearl-tincup-necklace

I opted for the standard 18”, 7.0-7.5mm option. I feel like it’s the tincup that I’ve been waiting for all these years


----------



## JuneSibra

For me today: Judith Ripka 18K gold necklace with a Hammerman diamond ring I'm wearing as a pendant and a Carl Bucherer 18k gold Pathos watch.


----------



## skyqueen

JuneSibra said:


> View attachment 5401341
> 
> View attachment 5401344
> 
> 
> For me today: Judith Ripka 18K gold necklace with a Hammerman diamond ring I'm wearing as a pendant and a Carl Bucherer 18k gold Pathos watch.


What a great idea for your ring…looks like they were made for each other!


----------



## JuneSibra

skyqueen said:


> What a great idea for your ring…looks like they were made for each other!


Thank You! I thought so as well.


----------



## saligator

JuneSibra said:


> View attachment 5401341
> 
> View attachment 5401344
> 
> 
> For me today: Judith Ripka 18K gold necklace with a Hammerman diamond ring I'm wearing as a pendant and a Carl Bucherer 18k gold Pathos watch.



Love the look! What sort of ring or fastener are you using to attach your ring to the chain?


----------



## JuneSibra

Thanks! I attached a detachable bail enhancer to the ring to make it a pendant. When I want to wear the ring, I just detach the enhancer.


----------



## hers4eva

I was so excited this time because I was so lucky to get her delivered in this huge soft velvet velour feeling VCA jewelry box!
It is to put all your favorite luxury jewelry papers and small boxes inside. I love it!  The 'side front' lifts up and you see inside the box like a flap.
She arrived one week ago!
Let's open that small VCA box now 






Here she is - Vintage Alhambra Onyx bracelet in yellow gold to match my previous purchase of the matching necklace.











As you can see, she is huge on me, so I will be taking her to VCA in person to try on the measuring bracelets.
I really like it this way, but I guess I should have it sized correctly.
Its such a comfortable light dainty sweet bracelet ... just my cup of tea!  Love her! 





Thanks for looking!  Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## saligator

Annie Fensterstock multicolored diamond eternity ring.

Annie Fensterstock multicolored sapphire pendant on hand forged solid chain.


----------



## JuneSibra

Today my Tiffany rings.


----------



## gwendo25

Tennis necklace looks:


----------



## J.A.N.

gwendo25 said:


> Tennis necklace looks:
> 
> View attachment 5404035
> View attachment 5404036
> View attachment 5404037
> View attachment 5404038
> 
> View attachment 5404040
> View attachment 5404041


They are all stunning but
I esp love the first one stunning  
Which one is your favourite?


----------



## gwendo25

J.A.N. said:


> They are all stunning but
> I esp love the first one stunning
> Which one is your favourite?


3,4 and 5 are my favourites for everyday wear.  I had all of the bales adjusted/enlarged so they fit on the necklace.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

New Temple St Clair bee pendant with diamonds in yellow gold layered with 5 carat tennis necklace in yellow gold.


----------



## JenJBS




----------



## JuneSibra

Judith Ripka 18K gold, diamond and amethyst pendant on a tiffany chain.


----------



## claireby

Wearing my crush from yesterday at the Hermès store   I’ve loved cream leather for a while and didn’t give in last spring, this year was the year!


----------



## skyqueen

FINALLY!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

skyqueen said:


> FINALLY!
> 
> View attachment 5406029


I LOVE!!!!!!!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> FINALLY!
> 
> View attachment 5406029


Love it!!!    Do YOU love it?


----------



## skyqueen

oreo713 said:


> Love it!!!    Do YOU love it?


I do! A bit different and lays nicely on my neck. I wanted something more casual for the summer plus substantial enough to wear alone. A little over 6tcw F-G/SI1...faces up super white and sparkly. Being adjustable gives me more options.


----------



## Pevi

I’m wearing white metal everything with mismatched earrings.
I’m wearing mom jeans, Victoria sneakers, a blouse and a black cardigan. Boring outfit, accessories and activities today


----------



## Cool Breeze

skyqueen said:


> FINALLY!
> 
> View attachment 5406029


I think it’s beautiful!  Very fresh and modern.  Wear it in good health


----------



## JenJBS

Just bought these earrings!


----------



## saligator

Pevi said:


> I’m wearing white metal everything with mismatched earrings.
> I’m wearing mom jeans, Victoria sneakers, a blouse and a black cardigan. Boring outfit, accessories and activities today
> 
> View attachment 5406515
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406516
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406517
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406518


Super cute pendant!


----------



## saligator

I am wearing my NEW VCA MAGIC WG MOP pendant! I LOVE her!!!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

saligator said:


> I am wearing my NEW VCA MAGIC WG MOP pendant! I LOVE her!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5406914



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> I do! A bit different and lays nicely on my neck. I wanted something more casual for the summer plus substantial enough to wear alone. A little over 6tcw F-G/SI1...faces up super white and sparkly. Being adjustable gives me more options.


Enjoy1  It's beautiful!


----------



## cettesaphir

JenJBS said:


> Just bought these earrings!
> 
> View attachment 5406892



These are so cool! May I ask where you bought them?


----------



## JenJBS

cettesaphir said:


> These are so cool! May I ask where you bought them?



Thank you!   

Silpada.com


----------



## saligator

Onebagtoomany said:


> Absolutely stunning!



Thank you!


----------



## saligator

Tiny Sydney Evan rollerskate pendant


----------



## sassification

Mikimoto tincup bracelet, VCa 5 motif bracelet, Vca perlee ring, dior rose des vents


----------



## Pevi

I’m wearing diamond studs, diamond rings, my Cartier bracelet, paperclip bracelet and two necklaces. Happy Friday!


----------



## gwendo25

Long weekend wear:


----------



## J.A.N.

New purchase 22ct Gold Sovereign Ring


----------



## JuneSibra

My goodies today - Michael Beaudry diamond and platinum pendant and MIMI 18K gold, blue topaz and diamond earrings.


----------



## sassification

Mixing it up a little today, i am loving mikimoto akoya pearls in the mini size!


----------



## saligator

Late afternoon sun stack


----------



## foxgal

All Tiffany silver today on my right hand, petting beloved Coco.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.62 ttcw diamond studs, Temple St. Clair evil eye pendant with diamonds, 5 carat diamond tennis necklace, Cartier Love pave wedding ring stacked with Tiffany Metro ring and Cartier JUC double wrap ring with diamonds. All in yellow gold.


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## J.A.N.

New Sovereign Ring


----------



## Pevi

White metals today with my new super cute moissanite initial necklace.


----------



## JuneSibra

Annamaria Cammilli gold and diamond earrings, Luca Carati amethyst and diamond necklace and Tiffany Atlas Cuff bracelet


----------



## jelliedfeels

JuneSibra said:


> Annamaria Cammilli gold and diamond earrings, Luca Carati amethyst and diamond necklace and Tiffany Atlas Cuff bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5411765
> 
> View attachment 5411766
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411767


Your earrings are stunningly lovely


----------



## jelliedfeels

I’ve not been wearing much jewellery lately but my Jade bangle matches this shirt so perfectly  I had to take a photo


----------



## JuneSibra

jelliedfeels said:


> Your earrings are stunningly lovely


Thank You!!! I love them! Have the coordinating/matching pendant as well.


----------



## claireby

Never tired of looking at my Première 



and my other hand is waiting for my bday eternity ring next week


----------



## claireby

JuneSibra said:


> Annamaria Cammilli gold and diamond earrings, Luca Carati amethyst and diamond necklace and Tiffany Atlas Cuff bracelet
> 
> View attachment 5411765
> 
> View attachment 5411766
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411767


Wow I had never seen before a necklace like this one! An emerald cut stone in a diamond frame or cage… this is stunning!


----------



## JuneSibra

claireby said:


> Wow I had never seen before a necklace like this one! An emerald cut stone in a diamond frame or cage… this is stunning!


Thanks - Luca Carati is known for their 3 dimentional designs. It's a really unusual pendant.


----------



## JuneSibra

Annamaria Cammilli pendant on a tiffany chain, Tito Pedrini Farfalla earrings and Maurice Lacroix 18k gold and diamond watch.


----------



## sassification

My YG jewellery for the day, my left hand is sporting WG because i am going ring and bracelrt shopping LOL 

I may be adding a YG DBTY -style multi diamonds bracelet..


----------



## sassification

JuneSibra said:


> Annamaria Cammilli pendant on a tiffany chain, Tito Pedrini Farfalla earrings and Maurice Lacroix 18k gold and diamond watch.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412560
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412561
> 
> View attachment 5412562
> 
> View attachment 5412563



Wow i am lovingg all the annamaria cammilli earrings and pendant! So beautiful but i am a very casual dressed person.. i can only admire but may at best pull of the earrings lol


----------



## 880

skyqueen said:


> FINALLY!
> 
> View attachment 5406029


Perfect! so happy you got it! Love how it lies on the neck 

@JuneSibra , I love your ring as a pendant on the ripka necklace and watch combinations

Verdura Belperron corne earrings and Maltese cross cuff
David Yurman starburst double ring


----------



## papertiger

J.A.N. said:


> New Sovereign Ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5411069



That's simply wonderful. 

I have a George V silver shilling  

I think you win


----------



## papertiger

claireby said:


> Never tired of looking at my Première
> View attachment 5412410
> 
> 
> and my other hand is waiting for my bday eternity ring next week
> View attachment 5412411



What is you knot bangle? It's fab


----------



## gwendo25

TGIF wear, colourful diamonds!


----------



## JuneSibra

880 said:


> Perfect! so happy you got it! Love how it lies on the neck
> 
> @JuneSibra , I love your ring as a pendant on the ripka necklace and watch combinations
> 
> Verdura Belperron corne earrings and Maltese cross cuff
> David Yurman starburst double ring
> 
> View attachment 5413027
> View attachment 5413028


Gorgeous Jewelry!!!!!!


----------



## claireby

papertiger said:


> What is you knot bangle? It's fab


Thank you so much!
It’s Celine so it’s actually gold plated. I love the design so much that I have been considering having my jeweller making it in solid gold, but so far I’ve been wearing it for two years and it still looks amazing! Bought it second hand on Vestiaire Collective!


----------



## JenJBS

My oil slick link bracelet today.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Absolutely thrilled with the newest addition to my tiny VCA collection - Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in onyx/yellow gold to match my pendant


----------



## SmokieDragon

Just got my tennis bracelet back from repair and bought a rose gold paper clip bracelet at the same time


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Absolutely thrilled with the newest addition to my tiny VCA collection - Vintage Alhambra 5 motif bracelet in onyx/yellow gold to match my pendant
> 
> View attachment 5413678


Such a beautiful addition to your collection!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Such a beautiful addition to your collection!!



Thank you! I can’t stop looking at it on my wrist! 

So happy for you that you got your tennis bracelet back and I love your new paper clip bracelet alongside the rest of your beautiful stack


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond studs and VCA Onyx pieces today with Cartier Love SM bracelet with six diamonds in yellow gold.  

I did play around with stacking my Love cuff and JUC as well but find it too much on me. I think the VCA bracelet looks really pretty either worn on its own or with one other bracelet, although I do admire big stacks on others!


----------



## sassification

The jewellery i take with me for short trip.. simple dainty pieces. I thought it was fun as my girl was wearing her tokidoki ring LOL


----------



## JuneSibra

Today: Tara Pearls golden south sea pearl and diamond pendant on 2 Damiani gold/diamond/leather bracelets I am wearing as a necklace (pendant is flanked by 2 gold Trollbeads).  Ippolita large Iolite/ gold hoops.


----------



## gwendo25

Today’s forecast is calling for sparkly 18k pears!


----------



## JuneSibra

gwendo25 said:


> Today’s forecast is calling for sparkly 18k pears!
> View attachment 5414940
> View attachment 5414941
> View attachment 5414942
> View attachment 5414943


Love the black/white diamond ring! So beautiful!!! Love the pear shaped theme!


----------



## gwendo25

JuneSibra said:


> Love the black/white diamond ring! So beautiful!!! Love the pear shaped theme!


Thank you!


----------



## JenJBS

Will be wearing my Marine Corps necklace today in honor of all my fallen brothers on US Memorial Day.


----------



## FairGrape

Harry Winston cluster ring. My latest purchase. Thank you for letting me share ❤️


----------



## Onebagtoomany

White metals today - 0.60 ttcw bezel set diamond studs and 2 ttcw diamond circle necklace in 18k white gold and 1.30 ttcw diamond pear halo ring in platinum.


----------



## sparclette

Just got this Roberto Coin Shanghai (sapphire, diamond, lolite, and topaz) ring that goes with my Rolex woooo


----------



## Cool Breeze

sparclette said:


> Just got this Roberto Coin Shanghai (sapphire, diamond, lolite, and topaz) ring that goes with my Rolex woooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415683


What a beautiful ring!!! It looks great with your watch but it would also be gorgeous on its own.


----------



## sparclette

Thank you! My friend’s response was “meh” - posting for reassurance so thank you!


----------



## gwendo25

Getting in vacation mode with these beauties! Tomorrow…..


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Getting in vacation mode with these beauties! Tomorrow…..
> View attachment 5416196
> View attachment 5416198



Gorgeous - love your nail polish too! Have a great vacation!


----------



## jewlerylover123

SmokieDragon said:


> Only 4 bracelets, a watch and a ring today
> 
> View attachment 5378098
> View attachment 5378099
> View attachment 5378100


love!


----------



## claireby

Today I finally got my bday ring!
Got it made for myself, it’s a full eternity, 0.8 ct, GVS.
I put it on and never took it off   So so happy I got this! Friday is my official bday, but I can’t put it back in the box


----------



## Cool Breeze

claireby said:


> Today I finally got my bday ring!
> Got it made for myself, it’s a full eternity, 0.8 ct, GVS.
> I put it on and never took it off   So so happy I got this! Friday is my official bday, but I can’t put it back in the box
> View attachment 5416581
> View attachment 5416582
> View attachment 5416583


Happy birthday!! Congratulations on your beautiful ring.  Wear it in good health.


----------



## SmokieDragon

With some new Qeelin pieces today


----------



## sassification

I usually wear my rings on my index and ring finger. Recently i find that for a simple day to day look, i quite like stacking rings on the middle finger..

I also wanted to sell my Wg Mop vca 5 motif bracelet, but now.. i am having 2nd thoughts and may keep it..

I am also not really into mixing metals, but i find that a YG diamond pave piece like this chanel coco crush isnt too much and does mix quite well with a WG look to inject a bit of contrast. Although i find pave designs seriously overpriced in general for what they are, I am just too much of a sucker for bling.... and i find pave eternity designs nicer and interesting than solitaires.

*ignore my Sun at home denim super lazy outfit* lol


----------



## SmokieDragon

Decided to simplify since yesterday for a relatively minimalistic look  It’s rainy here so lighting is not the best


----------



## JuneSibra

FairGrape said:


> Harry Winston cluster ring. My latest purchase. Thank you for letting me share ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415101


What a beautiful ring!!!!!


----------



## Allshinythings

SmokieDragon said:


> With some new Qeelin pieces today
> View attachment 5418256
> View attachment 5418257


Aww the panda pedant is so cute!


----------



## saligator

SmokieDragon said:


> With some new Qeelin pieces today
> View attachment 5418256
> View attachment 5418257



That swinging panda is something! I love it on you!


----------



## A1aGypsy

sparclette said:


> Thank you! My friend’s response was “meh” - posting for reassurance so thank you!



If it helps, I just sent this post to my friend with the text “THIS IS STUNNING”. She has been looking for a way to deal with some legacy stones that she has and this is exactly what she was envisioning.


----------



## SmokieDragon

AmokedFish said:


> Aww the panda pedant is so cute!






saligator said:


> That swinging panda is something! I love it on you!



Thanks!! I’m really looking forward to wearing it again tomorrow


----------



## SmokieDragon

sparclette said:


> Thank you! My friend’s response was “meh” - posting for reassurance so thank you!



No way!!! That ring is simply stunning and a work of art!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

This arrived today  New to me VCA Vintage Alhambra bracelet in blue agate/yellow gold.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> This arrived today  New to me VCA Vintage Alhambra bracelet in blue agate/yellow gold.
> 
> View attachment 5421300


Now that is truly stunning, and in my fav colour too xxx


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Now that is truly stunning, and in my fav colour too xxx



Thanks JAN! It is my favourite colour too as you know and I have admired this bracelet for years! I’m so happy with it


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks JAN! It is my favourite colour too as you know and I have admired this bracelet for years! I’m so happy with it


Of course 
Congratulations and wear it in good health x


----------



## 880

corne earrings by Verdura Belperron; diamond onyx ring (from my mom); WG fluted rock crystal ring, 1950’s, from Eleuteri;
PG bulgari serpenti tubogas bracelet; YG vintage diamond necklace by Wander France (purchased from Briony Raymond’s atelier)


----------



## Deleted 698298

880 said:


> corne earrings by Verdura Belperron; diamond onyx ring (from my mom); WG fluted rock crystal ring, 1950’s, from Eleuteri;
> PG bulgari serpenti tubogas bracelet; YG vintage diamond necklace by Wander France (purchased from Briony Raymond’s atelier)
> View attachment 5421472
> View attachment 5421473


I love your bold jewellery! I’d love to wear mine without fear but unfortunately I live in a big city and people are getting robbed off their watches and jewels regularly 
Anyway, my question to you… This impressive onyx ring you’re wearing is it onyx band? How is the diamond mounted? Do you happen to know if it was done by a family jeweller or a brand? If you don’t mind me asking. Always wanted a stone band with precious rock but no idea how to go about either purchasing it or designing.


----------



## JuneSibra

Pave Diamond Hearts on this rainy day in NYC


----------



## 880

Consumer2much said:


> I love your bold jewellery! I’d love to wear mine without fear but unfortunately I live in a big city and people are getting robbed off their watches and jewels regularly
> Anyway, my question to you… This impressive onyx ring you’re wearing is it onyx band? How is the diamond mounted? Do you happen to know if it was done by a family jeweller or a brand? If you don’t mind me asking. Always wanted a stone band with precious rock but no idea how to go
> about either purchasing it or designing.


Thank you. @EpiFanatic also asked. Unfortunately, my mom doesn’t remember anything about it (she doesn’t really wear rings and her MIL picked it out). I assume it was a family jeweler in Asia, but many years ago.  i think the setting is bastardized in the sense that it looks like a diamond should be set inside the bezel or gold circle, but instead it’s prong mounted? Maybe it was a mens setting? I took some pics. If you need more info, pls feel free to pm . I did want to add, that I turn it facing in when I’m walking down the st, so it looks like a gold band, but the black makes it look like fashion jewelry (I also almost never wear a Rolex anymore)


----------



## skyqueen

Rainy day on the Cape. UGH! Good pairing for my fun beach necklaces. 3tcw invisible setting huggies, had them for years...go with a lot of necklaces. Good investment!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond studs, Temple St. Clair diamond evil eye necklace and diamond tennis necklace - no rings today as cleaning


----------



## skyqueen

Onebagtoomany said:


> Diamond studs, Temple St. Clair diamond evil eye necklace and diamond tennis necklace - no rings today as cleaning
> 
> View attachment 5422937
> View attachment 5422938


Your new TN looks great with the diamond evil eye!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> Your new TN looks great with the diamond evil eye!



Thanks  I love this combination but then the TN looks good with pretty much anything!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> This arrived today  New to me VCA Vintage Alhambra bracelet in blue agate/yellow gold.
> 
> View attachment 5421300



Bravo to being bracelet twins!! It looks so beautiful on your wrist! I love mine and wear it nearly every day except on days when I have early morning meetings lol


----------



## SmokieDragon

880 said:


> diamond onyx ring (from my mom); WG fluted rock crystal ring, 1950’s, from Eleuteri;
> View attachment 5421472
> View attachment 5421473



Love these rings! WOW


----------



## 880

SmokieDragon said:


> Love these rings! WOW


Thank you so much @SmokieDragon !


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Bravo to being bracelet twins!! It looks so beautiful on your wrist! I love mine and wear it nearly every day except on days when I have early morning meetings lol



Thank you! And yay for being bracelet twins (again - Fope also!)  It was seeing your beautiful bracelet and also the one that @saligator has that made me drool over the blue agate, it is such a beautiful shade of blue!


----------



## sassification

Just added this DBTY-style bracelet 18k YG to my collection, had to alter it 2x to get it right.. lol

Its 6 diamonds, total CW 0.53


----------



## Alienza

C de Cartier diamond ring with another diamond ring.


----------



## Allshinythings

Today I am wearing:
Sapphire engagement ring 
Tiffany wedding band 
David Yurman emarld ring 
David Yurman sapphire diamond pave bracelet 
Cartier love bracelet 
Tiffany T1 diamond pave bracelet 
Mejuri anchor chain necklace
Mejuri zodiac necklace  

Both DY pieces are recent purchases. I really love the DY pieces I own. I only buy yellow gold and pink gold and they are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## gwendo25

New sporty Tag Formula 1 and Larimar ring and pendant purchased on vacation in SC.


----------



## JenJBS

gwendo25 said:


> New sporty Tag Formula 1 and Larimar ring and pendant purchased on vacation in SC.
> View attachment 5425827
> View attachment 5425829
> View attachment 5425830



That pendant is beautiful!


----------



## gwendo25

JenJBS said:


> That pendant is beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## gwendo25

Looks for the day!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Today’s goodies - FOPE necklace, diamond inside-out hoops, solitaire engagement ring, Qeelin Wulu diamond ring, diamond & sapphire semi-eternity ring, JLC Reverso, Cartier Trinity Silk Cord bracelet, VCA Vintage Alhambra Blue Agate bracelet, Qeelin Ruyi Cord bracelet, Qeelin Wulu Eternity bangle, diamond bracelet and diamond tennis bracelet


----------



## Onebagtoomany

It is soooo hot here   so keeping jewellery to a minimum today: Kiki McDonough Lola diamond circle drop earrings in yellow gold, 2 carat diamond eternity ring and Tag Aquaracer in two tone with MOP face and diamond markers.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Custom made sapphire(s) ring today


----------



## gwendo25

Addicted to bags said:


> Custom made sapphire(s) ring today
> 
> View attachment 5430085


Love it!


----------



## sassification

My WG set for the day ♡☆

O


----------



## gwendo25

Today’s delights in layers!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

What I'm wearing today:

Necklaces: My 14K Star of David necklace, my 18K gold LOVE necklace by Cartier
Rings: Trinity ring by Cartier, LOVE ring by Cartier
Watch: TAG Heuer stainless steel watch
Bracelets: 18K YG LOVE bangle by Cartier (everyday), Trinity Cord by Cartier (everyday)


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Hey guys! Remember I shared my ultrasound picture a while back? Well I wanted my TPF sisters to meet their nephew… here’s my newest little love!


----------



## 880

@NLVOEWITHLV , congrats! He is adorable! I am so happy for you!

Gold and diamond necklace, circa 1950s, by Wander France from Briony Raymond atelier
akris dress, dior hoodie dress and black feminists T shirt; chanel denim jacket; vintage silver chèvre Hermes clutch, 
rockstud sandals; morganthal Frederic horn glasses


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

880 said:


> @NLVOEWITHLV , congrats! He is adorable! I am so happy for you!
> 
> Gold and diamond necklace, circa 1950s, by Wander France from Briony Raymond atelier
> akris dress, dior hoodie dress and black feminists T shirt; chanel denim jacket; vintage silver chèvre Hermes clutch,
> rockstud sandals; morganthal Frederic horn glasses
> 
> 
> View attachment 5431985
> View attachment 5431986
> View attachment 5431989


Thank you! The first outfit is quite lovely, but all I’m drawn to are your birkins on the top shelf!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Hey guys! Remember I shared my ultrasound picture a while back? Well I wanted my TPF sisters to meet their nephew… here’s my newest little love!



He is so precious! Congratulations


----------



## Cool Breeze

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Hey guys! Remember I shared my ultrasound picture a while back? Well I wanted my TPF sisters to meet their nephew… here’s my newest little love!


Congratulations!  He’s a cutie-pie!  Warmest wishes for a healthy and happy life!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Onebagtoomany said:


> He is so precious! Congratulations


Thank you. He’s def a keeper!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  He’s a cutie-pie!  Warmest wishes for a healthy and happy life!


Thank you! It was a hard pregnancy, a hard labor, and ultimately ended with an emergency C section. That being said he is worth every pain I had to endure. I’m so grateful to be his mommy!!!


----------



## lemontart

Messika Move Uno Pave bracelet and ring, Qeelin Wulu diamond/onyx bracelet


----------



## americandreaming

Got a new everyday ring for my right hand


----------



## JuneSibra

Today: Scott Kay platinum diamond heart necklace; a Michael Beaudry diamond pendant on a tiffany chain and Stuller platinum and diamond hoops.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Keeping it real simple, wearing my mini diamond “mama” pendant hubby got me for mothers day from the kiddos and my wedding set.


----------



## skyqueen

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Hey guys! Remember I shared my ultrasound picture a while back? Well I wanted my TPF sisters to meet their nephew… here’s my newest little love!


Thanks for sharing…made my day! 
❤️


----------



## JenJBS

americandreaming said:


> Got a new everyday ring for my right hand
> View attachment 5432744



    Love this ring!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

skyqueen said:


> Thanks for sharing…made my day!
> ❤


You’re welcome! Who doesn’t love a little baby right! I love stealing glances at everyone’s babies everywhere I go. I’ve also been known to blow a kiss or make a little face to make them smile!!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Hey guys! Remember I shared my ultrasound picture a while back? Well I wanted my TPF sisters to meet their nephew… here’s my newest little love!


Congratulations!!! He his such a cutie!


----------



## Tempo

Beach club season started!


----------



## Pevi

Delicate jewelry today! I changed the chain in my moissanite initial for a delicate rose gold one and I think it looks great! Happy weekend.


----------



## essiedub

880 said:


> Perfect! so happy you got it! Love how it lies on the neck
> 
> @JuneSibra , I love your ring as a pendant on the ripka necklace and watch combinations
> 
> Verdura Belperron corne earrings and Maltese cross cuff
> David Yurman starburst double ring
> 
> View attachment 5413027
> View attachment 5413028


Wow 880...that is quite the suite you are sporting! The cuff goes without saying..that’s magnifique! I really love that ring..does double mean it is 2 rings? I highly covet..


----------



## 880

essiedub said:


> Wow 880...that is quite the suite you are sporting! The cuff goes without saying..that’s magnifique! I really love that ring..does double mean it is 2 rings? I highly covet..


Thank you so much . It’s one ring that has two openings for two fingers.  Kind of like a figure 8.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Sparkly goodies for today:

- 1.62 ttcw diamond studs
- 5 carat diamond tennis necklace layered with Temple St. Clair evil eye necklace
- Cartier Love wedding ring in diamond pave stacked with Tiffany Metro ring
- Tag Aquaracer in two tone with MOP face and diamond markers
- Cartier JUC bracelet


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> I have this one in WG that flips. I thought, maybe, it was too long but I think it's the nature of a TN. My new one is arriving today and it's shorter, so we'll see.
> 
> View attachment 5394291


My Queen. As always, your jewelry is so beautiful and elegant


----------



## mrs moulds

Hey ladies! Haven’t been in this thread for a minute….
I’ve been wearing these pieces for over 3 weeks.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

tua said:


> Congratulations!!! He his such a cutie!


Thank you so much. I have fallen in love yet again!


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> My Queen. As always, your jewelry is so beautiful and elegant


I’ve missed you! ❤️


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Hey ladies! Haven’t been in this thread for a minute….
> I’ve been wearing these pieces for over 3 weeks.


The pendant came out fabulous!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

skyqueen said:


> I’ve missed you! ❤


And I you❤️ Busy with family (mom) and Chey, who is considering going to Medical school❤️


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I decided to wear my Tiffany silver toggle necklace today, haven’t worn it for years and forgot how much I love it!

Also wearing 0.60 ttcw diamond studs in 18k white gold and 1 carat five stone ring in platinum.


----------



## gwendo25

18k Tennis necklace and friends from the  Birks “Dare to Dream” collection, featuring my Roberto Coin diamond bangle!
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
!


----------



## RedLipstick2

Long print skirt, white frilly blouse, 20 inch silver chain, silver bangles, silver hoop earrings, black pumps, nude hose


----------



## mrs moulds

Onebagtoomany said:


> I decided to wear my Tiffany silver toggle necklace today, haven’t worn it for years and forgot how much I love it!
> 
> Also wearing 0.60 ttcw diamond studs in 18k white gold and 1 carat five stone ring in platinum.
> 
> View attachment 5435945
> View attachment 5435946
> View attachment 5435947


Elegance! ❤️


----------



## mrs moulds

Since I’ve been wearing the same jewelry for the last 3 week, decided brighten up my day with pendant and two pieces of jade. Hope y’all like it!


----------



## Lillianlm

Today is a coastal grandma look with white linen shirt, beige linen (loose weave) crop pants, and my Tiffany Picasso bracelet, which I haven’t worn in years. Happy to see her again!


----------



## Pevi

Long necklace with my sweater today! All yellow gold except for my d’amour bracelet, although I highly suspect the earrings are rose gold and not yellow gold (sometimes it’s hard to tell with 18k). Oh, and I have a silver Pandora style bracelet that’s really cute, the closure is silver and the bracelet is white and gold. It was a gift and it’s really fun. Happy Tuesday!


----------



## JenJBS

Onebagtoomany said:


> I decided to wear my Tiffany silver toggle necklace today, haven’t worn it for years and forgot how much I love it!
> 
> Also wearing 0.60 ttcw diamond studs in 18k white gold and 1 carat five stone ring in platinum.
> 
> View attachment 5435945
> View attachment 5435946
> View attachment 5435947



Love the necklace!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mrs moulds said:


> Elegance! ❤



Thank you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

JenJBS said:


> Love the necklace!



Thank you so much - I am going to wear it much more!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Decided to stack less to attract less attention given that the national newspaper has been running stories of hardship in times of high inflation. I guess that means more rotation for my bracelets 

VCA Sweet Alhambra Guilloche watch, Qeelin Wulu Eternity bangle, Qeelin Yuyi Cord bracelet, FOPE Prima bracelet, diamond tennis bracelet, Qeelin Wulu rings  in diamonds and jade, VCA Guilloche ring, Qeelin Bo Bo necklace and jadeite ruyi earrings


----------



## mrs moulds

I’m so bored  Working from home is good, however, I do miss getting dressed everyday and wearing different piece of jewelry. Wearing this jade piece with earring to match ( to lazy to put the earrings on LOL )


----------



## SmokieDragon

VCA Alhambra MOP pendant and earrings (love the iridescence), VCA Alhambra Blue Agate bracelet, Qeelin Wulu Eternity bangle, Qeelin Yuyi Cord bracelet, FOPE Eka Tiny bracelet, diamond tennis bracelet, unheated pink sapphire ring with diamonds and diamond pave heart ring


----------



## SmokieDragon

Qeelin Wulu Eternity bangle, Les Georgettes watch, Cartier Trinity Chain bracelet, Qeelin Yuyi Cord bracelet and a jadeite carved goldfish bracelet


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Icy white sparkles for today!


----------



## sassification

Am in a YG mood today


----------



## gwendo25

mrs moulds said:


> I’m so bored  Working from home is good, however, I do miss getting dressed everyday and wearing different piece of jewelry. Wearing this jade piece with earring to match ( to lazy to put the earrings on LOL )


I agree. Miss that also!


----------



## oreo713

skyqueen said:


> My safety pins...love these crazy earrings!
> 
> View attachment 5279355


These are beautiful Skyqueen. I just received an Anita Ko black gold/black diamond safety pin earring, but it doesn't look as long as yours do. If you don't mind me asking, how long are yours? I'm also finding it difficult to put on....guess I'm getting too old! lol I'm considering returning them to the RealReal. Thanks sweetie and enjoy yours!!!

Oops...I just sw your reply in the other thread.....thanks Sky!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

My travel wedding band- easy to wear, no fuss, no bling


----------



## oreo713

oreo713 said:


> These are beautiful Skyqueen. I just received an Anita Ko black gold/black diamond safety pin earring, but it doesn't look as long as yours do. If you don't mind me asking, how long are yours? I'm also finding it difficult to put on....guess I'm getting too old! lol I'm considering returning them to the RealReal. Thanks sweetie and enjoy yours!!!
> 
> Oops...I just sw your reply in the other thread.....thanks Sky!


Hi Skyqueen!   Well, I tried and I tried, and I even tried again, bu I could not manage to get the earring on.  The pin part that goes through the hole in my ear is very tight and with my nails so long, I just couldn't manage to work this out...so back the earring goes along with the black rhodium/black diamond huggies (which were not worth the money anyway).  I'm not too upset because no one sees my earrings anyway with my hair being so long and terribly thick.


----------



## Mishella

Wearing a part of my Serpenti collection


----------



## SmokieDragon

Qeelin Wulu necklace, Qeelin Wulu Jadeite earrings, Qeelin Wulu Eternity bangle, JLC Reverso, jadeite leaf bracelet, Qeelin Yuyi Cord bracelet, Cartier Trinity ring, jadeite ring with diamonds and VCA Vintage Alhambra Guilloche ring


----------



## UKUSLady




----------



## 880

Bulgari tubogas serpenti bracelet 
Foundrae mixed oversized clip chain and charms
David yurman starburst double ring
matsuda glasses from morganthal Frederics


----------



## Pevi

I’ wearing a super cute sweater, light blue mom jeans and leopard print sneakers with my new moissanite flower earrings, long necklace with my initial, Michele Cape watch with pink topaz, moissanite ring and Cartier bracelet. 
Have a nice day!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Just the simple “mama” pendant that hubby bought as my gift from our children for Mother’s Day as I rock our sweet boy.


----------



## SmokieDragon

These goodies


----------



## ditzydi

Nothing lux but I finally got around to resetting the 1ct marquise emerald my mother-in-law gave me two years ago into a much simpler setting.  It was hard deciding if I wanted accents on it or not but was worried about it being dated in a few years.  So I went for a very simple setting.  I’m a stacker and have already found other rings I want to stack it with that will give it a different look.  Hee hee.  I do wonder if I made a mistake with choosing white gold instead of yellow.  I do think it popped more on the yellow and it looks lighter now on the white.  Oh well.  Can’t go back and redo it now.


----------



## J.A.N.

ditzydi said:


> Nothing lux but I finally got around to resetting the 1ct marquise emerald my mother-in-law gave me two years ago into a much simpler setting.  It was hard deciding if I wanted accents on it or not but was worried about it being dated in a few years.  So I went for a very simple setting.  I’m a stacker and have already found other rings I want to stack it with that will give it a different look.  Hee hee.  I do wonder if I made a mistake with choosing white gold instead of yellow.  I do think it popped more on the yellow and it looks lighter now on the white.  Oh well.  Can’t go back and redo it now.
> 
> View attachment 5443129


If its any consultation I love the white gold stack


----------



## JuliaWit

ditzydi said:


> Nothing lux but I finally got around to resetting the 1ct marquise emerald my mother-in-law gave me two years ago into a much simpler setting.  It was hard deciding if I wanted accents on it or not but was worried about it being dated in a few years.  So I went for a very simple setting.  I’m a stacker and have already found other rings I want to stack it with that will give it a different look.  Hee hee.  I do wonder if I made a mistake with choosing white gold instead of yellow.  I do think it popped more on the yellow and it looks lighter now on the white.  Oh well.  Can’t go back and redo it now.
> 
> View attachment 5443129


Stacks are the new black  Love your sparkly polish also!


----------



## ditzydi

JuliaWit said:


> Stacks are the new black  Love your sparkly polish also!



Thank you!  I tell everybody that glitter is my favorite color.  



J.A.N. said:


> If its any consultation I love the white gold stack



Thank you! I sent the picture the stack and she asked if o could wear it solo.  Well yeah but why would I want to?  Ha


----------



## LaneyLeft

My husband got me this beautiful pink sapphire necklace from David Yurman. I wear it almost every day.


----------



## gwendo25

Saturday’s bling!


----------



## J.A.N.

Off out 2day with the kids


----------



## J.A.N.

Always wanted a Baby G watch foe some reason so have just ordered this one.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

small pave MAMA pendant.


----------



## Cool Breeze

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> small pave MAMA pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443931


Your baby boy is beyond adorable!  He’s the perfect accessory to any outfit, besides your other children


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Cool Breeze said:


> Your baby boy is beyond adorable!  He’s the perfect accessory to any outfit, besides your other children


Awww thank you so much! He’s almost a month and mommy can’t get enough of him. I exclusively breastfeed so he’s pretty much a permanent attachment right now.


----------



## gwendo25

Two tone diamond Cuban link bracelet. New addition/new obsession. Solid 18k (33 grams) with VS/gh diamonds. Great for everyday wear!


----------



## J.A.N.

J.A.N. said:


> Always wanted a Baby G watch foe some reason so have just ordered this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443808


Changed my mind and have bought this one Star Studded option instead


----------



## dotty8

Chopard bracelet in St. Moritz


----------



## sassification

White gold coco crush chanel ring with VCA perlee small.

5 MOTIF VCA VA mother of pearl bracelet with Hermes Gambade bracelet


----------



## XCCX

Just in and will be worn right away!!!


----------



## 880




----------



## gwendo25

Two tone today!


----------



## SmokieDragon

gwendo25 said:


> Saturday’s bling!
> View attachment 5443786
> View attachment 5443787
> View attachment 5443788


That necklace!!!!!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Omega Aqua Terra watch, FOPE Prima bracelet, Qeelin Wulu Eternity bangle, Qeelin Yuyi Cord bracelet, dancing diamonds necklace, jadeite earrings, jadeite ring, Cartier Trinity ring and VCA Vintage Alhambra Guilloche ring


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

SmokieDragon said:


> Omega Aqua Terra watch, FOPE Prima bracelet, Qeelin Wulu Eternity bangle, Qeelin Yuyi Cord bracelet, dancing diamonds necklace, jadeite earrings, jadeite ring, Cartier Trinity ring and VCA Vintage Alhambra Guilloche ring
> 
> View attachment 5445903
> View attachment 5445904
> View attachment 5445906
> View attachment 5445907
> View attachment 5445908
> View attachment 5445909


every piece is so beautiful, but where is the necklace from? i adore it


----------



## BPC

Only my e-ring with a band.

These last couple of months I only wear studs along with my ering and a random band.


----------



## SmokieDragon

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> every piece is so beautiful, but where is the necklace from? i adore it


Thanks so much! The necklace is from a local jeweller called SUEN in my home country of Malaysia


----------



## SmokieDragon

Keeping it simple for the weekend. Tag Heuer Aquarqcer watch, Qeelin Wulu Eternity bangle, Qeelin Yuyi Cord bracelet and jadeite paw bracelet


----------



## RosiePenners

Corundum white 18k gold Gucci ring today. So fun!


----------



## skyqueen

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> small pave MAMA pendant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443931


OMG...that face! He's adorable...enjoy


----------



## udalrike

This


----------



## 880

udalrike said:


> This
> 
> View attachment 5516200


I love your creativity and style


----------



## Doratch

I love earrings with detachable components because I am able to wear them differently!


----------



## Doratch

My favorite earrings is this!


----------



## Mong

Doratch said:


> My favorite earrings is this!
> 
> View attachment 5531081
> 
> 
> View attachment 5531082
> 
> 
> View attachment 5531084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5531085
> 
> 
> View attachment 5531086


That’s so cool ! What brand it is ?


----------



## Doratch

Mong said:


> That’s so cool ! What brand it is ?


Those earrings are white gold with diamonds.

Both sets of earrings are from a local jewellery brand in Singapore. Its known as Lee Hwa Jewellery.






						Lee Hwa Homepage | Lee Hwa Jewellery
					

Shop fine jewellery online at Lee Hwa Jewellery, one of Singapore's largest fine jewellers. Lee Hwa Jewellery is the exclusive distributor of Celestial, the world's first 73-facet star diamond, and a leading bridal jeweller




					shop.leehwajewellery.com
				




I am unsure if they do international shipping.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

skyqueen said:


> OMG...that face! He's adorable...enjoy


Thank you so much!


----------



## Mong

Doratch said:


> Those earrings are white gold with diamonds.
> 
> Both sets of earrings are from a local jewellery brand in Singapore. Its known as Lee Hwa Jewellery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Hwa Homepage | Lee Hwa Jewellery
> 
> 
> Shop fine jewellery online at Lee Hwa Jewellery, one of Singapore's largest fine jewellers. Lee Hwa Jewellery is the exclusive distributor of Celestial, the world's first 73-facet star diamond, and a leading bridal jeweller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shop.leehwajewellery.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am unsure if they do international shipping.


Thank you !


----------



## Pevi

Today, I’m Wearing antique ruby earrings (from my husband’s grandmother), and a vintage ring, contrasting with my super modern (or maybe not modern, but “in” or “fashionable”???) paperclip necklace with my initial, paperclip bracelet and Diamants legeres bracelet. I surprisingly like all the styles together.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Cartier Trinity necklace and earrings, VCA Vintage Alhambra Blue Agate bracelet, Qeelin Wulu Eternity bangle, diamonds by the yard bracelet (from a local jeweller), Qeelin Yuyi Cord bracelet, multicoloured jadeite bracelet, VCA Vintage Alhambra Guilloche ring, pave diamond pinky ring and diamond heart ring (not pictured)


----------



## ditzydi

Wearing a white dress today so I decided to wear all my green jewelry today.  Wearing my Kendra Scott malachite elisa and Lee earrings and my emerald ring.


----------



## LizO...

Pevi said:


> Today, I’m Wearing antique ruby earrings (from my husband’s grandmother), and a vintage ring, contrasting with my super modern (or maybe not modern, but “in” or “fashionable”???) paperclip necklace with my initial, paperclip bracelet and Diamants legeres bracelet. I surprisingly like all the styles together.
> 
> View attachment 5572158
> 
> 
> View attachment 5572159


The earrings are very nice


----------



## Pevi

LizO... said:


> The earrings are very nice


Thank you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.62 ttcw diamond studs, new 0.99 carat diamond pendant which I had made via Blue Nile, Cartier Love diamond pave wedding band stacked with Tiffany Metro band, Tag Aquaracer in two tone with MOP face/diamond markers and VCA Vintage Alhambra bracelet in blue agate


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Onebagtoomany said:


> 1.62 ttcw diamond studs, new 0.99 carat diamond pendant which I had made via Blue Nile, Cartier Love diamond pave wedding band stacked with Tiffany Metro band, Tag Aquaracer in two tone with MOP face/diamond markers and VCA Vintage Alhambra bracelet in blue agate
> 
> View attachment 5573148
> 
> View attachment 5573149
> 
> View attachment 5573150
> 
> View attachment 5573151


Congrats on your new pendant! Looks great with all your other fabulous jewelry.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Congrats on your new pendant! Looks great with all your other fabulous jewelry.



Thank you so much!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Pink sapphire bracelet worn as a ring - why not?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

White metals today - Roberto Coin 1.95 ttcw diamond inside out hoops, 1 carat ttcw diamond five stone ring and sapphire/diamond pear ring.


----------



## skyqueen

Onebagtoomany said:


> White metals today - Roberto Coin 1.95 ttcw diamond inside out hoops, 1 carat ttcw diamond five stone ring and sapphire/diamond pear ring.
> 
> View attachment 5575927
> 
> View attachment 5575928
> View attachment 5575930


All my favorites!


----------



## skyqueen

I needed a change! Love the half TN...so versitile!


----------



## dotty8

Visiting my aunt last week by the Italian coast... Morellato bracelet


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> All my favorites!



Thanks Skyqueen


----------



## Pevi

All white metals today with my new moissanite asscher ring and tiny moissanite stud earrings.


----------



## angelicskater16

Daily jewelry set.


----------



## avcbob

angelicskater16 said:


> Daily jewelry set.
> 
> View attachment 5577099
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577101
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577102


Beautiful stack!  What brand is the bracelet in the front with the ring attached to it??


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you . 
Hermes rose gold CDC.




avcbob said:


> Beautiful stack!  What brand is the bracelet in the front with the ring attached to it??


----------



## udalrike

Wearing some rings together


----------



## udalrike

880 said:


> I love your creativity and style


Thank you!!


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Doratch said:


> My favorite earrings is this!
> 
> View attachment 5531081
> 
> 
> View attachment 5531082
> 
> 
> View attachment 5531084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5531085
> 
> 
> View attachment 5531086


I love these and their versatility.  If possible could you please let me know the brand or where you purchased them.  Thanks!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Pieces yesterday - diamond studs, Cartier 6 diamond Love SM bracelet and Fope Flex’it bracelets


----------



## Onebagtoomany

And today - on a day out to a local beauty spot 

Wearing diamond studs (not pictured), Annoushka St Christopher necklace with brown diamonds, Tag Aquaracer in two tone with MOP face/diamond markers, Cartier Love pave diamond wedding ring stacked with Tiffany Metro ring, Cartier JUC ring and Cartier JUC bracelet.


----------



## dotty8

Swarovski bow ring


----------



## udalrike

Was experimenting with what I have:


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Undecided  
Just for fun.. 
ended up with yellow diamond only as I am wearing chanel cardigan and it snags easily


----------



## gwendo25

Friday’s treasures.


----------



## foxgal

A new crystal and stone shop opened up near my home, so I got this peridot strand. Added a shell charm to it plus my 24/7 pearl necklace.


----------



## pandapharm

foxgal said:


> A new crystal and stone shop opened up near my home, so I got this peridot strand. Added a shell charm to it plus my 24/7 pearl necklace.



Cute, so summery!


----------



## Allthingsheart

Rose gold- pink and white sapphire heart ring


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Tiffany Paloma’s Melody large gold hoops, Cartier Love wedding band in diamond pave stacked with Tiffany Metro ring in yellow gold and Cartier Love ring (regular size).


----------



## gwendo25

A little Gucci to add to the assortment today!


----------



## JenJBS

gwendo25 said:


> A little Gucci to add to the assortment today!
> 
> View attachment 5585423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585433
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585434
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585435



Love your Gucci collection!


----------



## Pevi

I’m sad that I haven’t found my perfect “everyday jewelry” that I never take off. I used to wear almost the same things every day, but in the last few years I feel I have to change my jewelry daily. 
I thought my diamond solitaire studs (that were very expensive and that I had reset in yellow gold, another expense) would be my everyday earrings, but no. It’s a thrill to wear them when I do, but I feel I want to change change change. 
Then I thought my diamond solitaire necklace, that is the sweetest thing, would be a piece to never take off. Nope! I wear it for a couple of days and then I want to change. 
It’s not that I want to shop, I have so many pieces that I adore and want to wear, but I thought that I would have a jewelry uniform, a signature look, pieces that would be easily recognizable as mine because I wore them every day, but I don’t. 
My mom has worn the same rings since I can remember, and I love that. I have some pretty nice rings, but I don’t want to wear them every day. 
As jewelry lovers like me, do you also feel the need to change? Or do you have your own signature pieces? 
Am I making sense? LOL


----------



## 880

Mrs.Hermess said:


> Undecided
> Just for fun..
> ended up with yellow diamond only as I am wearing chanel cardigan and it snags easily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577425


Oh, how fabulous


----------



## 880

Pevi said:


> I’m sad that I haven’t found my perfect “everyday jewelry” that I never take off. I used to wear almost the same things every day, but in the last few years I feel I have to change my jewelry daily.
> I thought my diamond solitaire studs (that were very expensive and that I had reset in yellow gold, another expense) would be my everyday earrings, but no. It’s a thrill to wear them when I do, but I feel I want to change change change.
> Then I thought my diamond solitaire necklace, that is the sweetest thing, would be a piece to never take off. Nope! I wear it for a couple of days and then I want to change.
> It’s not that I want to shop, I have so many pieces that I adore and want to wear, but I thought that I would have a jewelry uniform, a signature look, pieces that would be easily recognizable as mine because I wore them every day, but I don’t.
> My mom has worn the same rings since I can remember, and I love that. I have some pretty nice rings, but I don’t want to wear them every day.
> As jewelry lovers like me, do you also feel the need to change? Or do you have your own signature pieces?
> Am I making sense? LOL


Someday you will find the signature pieces, or not

it’s okay to love variety


----------



## Tempo

Today‘s choice: DayDate, e-ring, 2 Loves, band ring stack!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Pevi said:


> I’m sad that I haven’t found my perfect “everyday jewelry” that I never take off. I used to wear almost the same things every day, but in the last few years I feel I have to change my jewelry daily.
> I thought my diamond solitaire studs (that were very expensive and that I had reset in yellow gold, another expense) would be my everyday earrings, but no. It’s a thrill to wear them when I do, but I feel I want to change change change.
> Then I thought my diamond solitaire necklace, that is the sweetest thing, would be a piece to never take off. Nope! I wear it for a couple of days and then I want to change.
> It’s not that I want to shop, I have so many pieces that I adore and want to wear, but I thought that I would have a jewelry uniform, a signature look, pieces that would be easily recognizable as mine because I wore them every day, but I don’t.
> My mom has worn the same rings since I can remember, and I love that. I have some pretty nice rings, but I don’t want to wear them every day.
> As jewelry lovers like me, do you also feel the need to change? Or do you have your own signature pieces?
> Am I making sense? LOL



Lol, I’m just like you! I too love the idea of a ‘jewellery uniform’ but enjoy changing my pieces around too much - I love variety and changing my jewellery to match a given outfit on a particular day. My style also evolves over time, eg as I get older I am enjoying wearing bolder pieces


----------



## udalrike

Onebagtoomany, I can´t live without changing my pieces constantly! ;
880, your anniversary cuff is just gorgeous! 
Love to see all the jewelry here.


----------



## udalrike

Wearing my Casio G Shock and loving it. On the other arm a vintage amber bracelet. In some pictures you can see why ist is also called Baltic gold. 
And a selfmade ring.


----------



## udalrike

rethamartin said:


> Recently, I bought a beautiful freshwater pearl necklace from BharatPearls and a gold bracelet from Macy's.
> 
> Both are beautiful and match up with my party outfit.


Nice! Can you show them, please?


----------



## foxgal

Something about mixing the sporty-ness of a Gshock with the sparkliness of a tennis bracelet that is making me smile today.


----------



## udalrike

foxgal said:


> Something about mixing the sporty-ness of a Gshock with the sparkliness of a tennis bracelet that is making me smile today.
> 
> View attachment 5586428


Me too!


----------



## Joule

Here! H'ear? Diamond huggies in white gold:



And these bracelets in yellow gold:



Wedding ring is being cleaned.
I've never managed ear shots well, so my apologies for fumbling it yet again.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I’m wearing this beautiful diamond and natural sapphire ring my hubby got me to represent our newest little love born 06/14.


----------



## Amandines

I wear the same every day, diamond stud earrings and my children’s fingerprints in gold from palmpetit around my neck.


----------



## Allthingsheart

I didn't go anywhere today but I want to be that Auntie who carries her big bag and wears all her jewels. Pictured rose gold pink and white sapphire heart ring, pink sapphire and green spinel rose ring, and Italian silver snake ring with green jade eyes.


----------



## udalrike

Pearls in abundance today. Made it from mostly real ones, a few are made of shell and one coral bead.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Casual pieces on a hot day


----------



## J.A.N.

Addicted to bags said:


> Casual pieces on a hot day
> 
> View attachment 5588638


Love the way these look on you x


----------



## Addicted to bags

J.A.N. said:


> Love the way these look on you x


Thank you


----------



## skyqueen

Addicted to bags said:


> Casual pieces on a hot day
> 
> View attachment 5588638





J.A.N. said:


> Love the way these look on you x


 Me, too! Perfect with your tank! ❤️


----------



## Addicted to bags

skyqueen said:


> Me, too! Perfect with your tank! ❤️


Thank you skyqueen.


----------



## gwendo25

Saturday’s sparkles:


----------



## SmokieDragon

Pevi said:


> I’m sad that I haven’t found my perfect “everyday jewelry” that I never take off. I used to wear almost the same things every day, but in the last few years I feel I have to change my jewelry daily.
> I thought my diamond solitaire studs (that were very expensive and that I had reset in yellow gold, another expense) would be my everyday earrings, but no. It’s a thrill to wear them when I do, but I feel I want to change change change.
> Then I thought my diamond solitaire necklace, that is the sweetest thing, would be a piece to never take off. Nope! I wear it for a couple of days and then I want to change.
> It’s not that I want to shop, I have so many pieces that I adore and want to wear, but I thought that I would have a jewelry uniform, a signature look, pieces that would be easily recognizable as mine because I wore them every day, but I don’t.
> My mom has worn the same rings since I can remember, and I love that. I have some pretty nice rings, but I don’t want to wear them every day.
> As jewelry lovers like me, do you also feel the need to change? Or do you have your own signature pieces?
> Am I making sense? LOL


I feel the need to change pendants/necklaces, rings and earrings daily. Rotate, rotate, rotate!!! As for bracelets, I try to change them every 2-3 days but for the past 2 weeks, I’ve been hooked on my tennis bracelet and a gourd jadeite bracelet as pictured. I have one piece that I think I don’t want to change out of which is my Qeelin Wulu Eternity Bangle, pictured below with my VCA Sweet Alhambra watch. Since getting it during Chinese New Year this year, I’ve been without it only for 1 day, lol! I want it to be my perpetual piece.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

White metals and tanzanite pieces today. It’s really hard to photograph the necklace but the tanzanite has the same beautiful AAAA hue and depth as that in the ring. Love tanzanite!


----------



## foxgal

Pevi said:


> I’m sad that I haven’t found my perfect “everyday jewelry” that I never take off. I used to wear almost the same things every day, but in the last few years I feel I have to change my jewelry daily.
> I thought my diamond solitaire studs (that were very expensive and that I had reset in yellow gold, another expense) would be my everyday earrings, but no. It’s a thrill to wear them when I do, but I feel I want to change change change.
> Then I thought my diamond solitaire necklace, that is the sweetest thing, would be a piece to never take off. Nope! I wear it for a couple of days and then I want to change.
> It’s not that I want to shop, I have so many pieces that I adore and want to wear, but I thought that I would have a jewelry uniform, a signature look, pieces that would be easily recognizable as mine because I wore them every day, but I don’t.
> My mom has worn the same rings since I can remember, and I love that. I have some pretty nice rings, but I don’t want to wear them every day.
> As jewelry lovers like me, do you also feel the need to change? Or do you have your own signature pieces?
> Am I making sense? LOL



I totally get it! Same as you, I’ve always wanted to find my forever signature jewelry. But my tastes keep changing! And I’ve realized that’s okay, don’t fight it, go with it (as long as I’m not being wasteful and it fits in the budget!) I have simple, classic 24/7 pieces that I never take off, and end up getting bored with those every couple of years and changing them. Then I add pieces some days depending on mood and outfits. 

Been in a really mixy-matchy phase lately, juxtaposing classy and casual. Today it’s pearls with an old thrifted Yankees T!


----------



## Allthingsheart

For years I have been looking for the right pair of turquoise drop earrings. I think I found them. These are copper turquoise earrings with 18k over sterling silver. I tried to take a picture of them on but it was difficult. I do like the way it looks with my hair color.


----------



## udalrike

This


----------



## udalrike

Worn


----------



## Blossom89

Flowers  . I felt that my fingers are swollen due to the hot  weather. Usually the rings fits perfectly.


----------



## JenJBS

Blossom89 said:


> Flowers  . I felt that my fingers are swollen due to the hot  weather. Usually the rings fits perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 5590014


Beautiful ring!


----------



## sign_coach925T

T&Co 1837 16 in chain
Solid pink KS enamel bracelet 
Black & white colour block  KS enamel bracelet


----------



## escamillo

Antique gold chain + silver DBTY


----------



## J.A.N.

Blossom89 said:


> Flowers  . I felt that my fingers are swollen due to the hot  weather. Usually the rings fits perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 5590014


Louis Vuitton one of my fav jewellery designers. Looks stunning on you.


----------



## sassification

Working from home, wearing my new Cartier C d Cartier necklace white gold necklace ♡ so simple and can match with anything


----------



## Allthingsheart

2cttw diamond hoop earrings. These are a little heavy so debating on whether to part with them. I do not wear them often.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing new 1.50 carat fancy yellow-brown diamond pendant in 18k yellow gold from Leibish


----------



## Pevi

Onebagtoomany said:


> Wearing new 1.50 carat fancy yellow-brown diamond pendant in 18k yellow gold from Leibish
> 
> View attachment 5592651


It looks amazing in the yellow gold setting!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Pevi said:


> It looks amazing in the yellow gold setting!



Thank you! It’s a really beautiful colour and so much more affordable than the same carat weight in a white diamond. In love with brown diamonds now and hoping to add a pair of matching earrings at some point! Leibish were great to work with too for anyone considering buying a fancy colour diamond from them


----------



## Allthingsheart

I wanted to share the two pairs of earrings I got for my birthday

Multicolored tourmaline



Black Spinel drop earrings


----------



## JenJBS

Realized I haven't posted my jewelry in ages. Today one of my Giles and Brother bracelets.


----------



## saligator

Pevi said:


> I’m sad that I haven’t found my perfect “everyday jewelry” that I never take off. I used to wear almost the same things every day, but in the last few years I feel I have to change my jewelry daily.
> I thought my diamond solitaire studs (that were very expensive and that I had reset in yellow gold, another expense) would be my everyday earrings, but no. It’s a thrill to wear them when I do, but I feel I want to change change change.
> Then I thought my diamond solitaire necklace, that is the sweetest thing, would be a piece to never take off. Nope! I wear it for a couple of days and then I want to change.
> It’s not that I want to shop, I have so many pieces that I adore and want to wear, but I thought that I would have a jewelry uniform, a signature look, pieces that would be easily recognizable as mine because I wore them every day, but I don’t.
> My mom has worn the same rings since I can remember, and I love that. I have some pretty nice rings, but I don’t want to wear them every day.
> As jewelry lovers like me, do you also feel the need to change? Or do you have your own signature pieces?
> Am I making sense? LOL


I desperately want a signature piece, but I don't have one/them/it.

I have a bezel set every day diamond ring from Danhov, but it doesn't feel signature in the same way as other things.


----------



## gwendo25

Today, my new 18k YG + diamonds large custom G pendant +……


----------



## hers4eva

*Hi to all you lovely ladies  

I have been so enjoying my flower garden this year.  We did a lot of special changes and I am loving it even more.
We plants lots of beautiful Crape Myrtles!

Here are my beloved red bee balm that my hummers adore.*







*Its so nice to now have a variety of crape myrtles to bloom after the bee balm is finished blooming.*

*As you can see, I went to VCA *boutique* again and had my beautiful bracelet shortened by four links. 
I am so glad I did *




_
*Hugs to you all*_


----------



## lovieluvslux

I wear my bike chain bracelet from APM every day.  The locking mechanism is really hard to get on/off so its part of my body art.


----------



## Allthingsheart

I am half Native American so bringing in a little culture for today.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

At work with Tiffany key on Cartier chain


----------



## gwendo25

Weekend wear with many shades of gold.


----------



## J.A.N.

gwendo25 said:


> Weekend wear with many shades of gold.
> 
> View attachment 5598321
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598325
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598328


Beautiful love your taste in jewellery x


----------



## gwendo25

J.A.N. said:


> Beautiful love your taste in jewellery x


Thank you!


----------



## Pevi

gwendo25 said:


> Weekend wear with many shades of gold.
> 
> View attachment 5598321
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598325
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598328


Every piece looks perfect together! Not matchy-matchy, but elegantly balanced.


----------



## gwendo25

Pevi said:


> Every piece looks perfect together! Not matchy-matchy, but elegantly balanced.


Thanks, I like to go with a theme, rather than match everything.


----------



## pamela78

Pevi said:


> I have a few new things! Today, I’m wearing moissanite earrings. They are trendy and pretty! I feel they’re a bit young for me, but they’re fun and I’m wearing super casual clothes today. I’m considering giving them to my 10 year old but she has tiny tiny earlobes, so they might look weird.
> I’ll stop rambling now and attach a couple of pics


Love these, where did you buy them?


----------



## hers4eva

My diamond tennis bracelet approves of my new VCA onyx Vintage Alhambra bracelet.
When I hang my hand/arm straight down, my tennis bracelet lays first and the Alhambra clovers just above it without touching the diamond bracelet


----------



## 7h5f921

Absolutely beautiful. 



hers4eva said:


> My diamond tennis bracelet approves of my new VCA onyx Vintage Alhambra bracelet.
> When I hang my hand/arm straight down, my tennis bracelet lays first and the Alhambra clovers just above it without touching the diamond bracelet


----------



## hers4eva

7h5f921 said:


> Absolutely beautiful.


*Dear 7h5f921,*
*You are so very sweet *
*And thank you so much for taking the time to comment *


----------



## saligator

Today I am wearing:
VCA VA bracelet in blue agate
2 hand hammered Annie Fensterstock solid gold bangle bracelets (thicker one engraved for wedding day)
Large RC chain necklace
Small bezel set RC diamond pendant
Jude Frances huggies
Custom oval hoop charms with diamonds.


----------



## saligator

Platnium stack:

Hand filigree from Nathan Levy
Eternity band
Sapphire


----------



## J.A.N.

saligator said:


> Platnium stack:
> 
> Hand filigree from Nathan Levy
> Eternity band
> Sapphire
> 
> View attachment 5601449


WOW absolutely breathraking


----------



## Onebagtoomany

saligator said:


> Platnium stack:
> 
> Hand filigree from Nathan Levy
> Eternity band
> Sapphire
> 
> View attachment 5601449



That sapphire!


----------



## saligator

J.A.N. said:


> WOW absolutely breathraking


Thank you!


----------



## saligator

Onebagtoomany said:


> That sapphire!


Thank you!! September stone!


----------



## gwendo25

saligator said:


> Platnium stack:
> 
> Hand filigree from Nathan Levy
> Eternity band
> Sapphire
> 
> View attachment 5601449


The sapphire is stunning!


----------



## ditzydi

Wearing my Kendra Scott Marissa a Ms cross necklace as my everyday layering pieces. Also wearing all my pink pieces with my dress.  The ring is a pink sapphire and I think my mil said the bracelet is rhodalite?  Can’t remember.


----------



## 880

Diamond studs and diamond onyx ring from DH and mom respectively 
Bulgari serpenti tubogas bracelet and viper ring 
Foundrae oversized mixed chain and assorted charms


----------



## reflection212

Wearing my love cuff. It’s so easy to take on and off. Also wearing my diamond eternity band


----------



## Onebagtoomany

reflection212 said:


> Wearing my love cuff. It’s so easy to take on and off. Also wearing my diamond eternity band
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603773



Love the cuff! I have one too and it is so easy to wear and switch around. Your eternity band looks great with it too!


----------



## Allshinythings

Wearing my favourite stack


----------



## Onebagtoomany




----------



## saligator

gwendo25 said:


> The sapphire is stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## saligator

AmokedFish said:


> Wearing my favourite stack
> 
> View attachment 5605563
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605564
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605565
> 
> 
> View attachment 5605566


Beautiful Sapphire!


----------



## hepd09

SmokieDragon said:


> These goodies
> 
> View attachment 5442921
> View attachment 5442922
> View attachment 5442923
> View attachment 5442924
> View attachment 5442926
> View attachment 5442927


love your jade. my I ask were you find such good quality pieces? That bracelet is gorgeous!


----------



## Tempo

Enjoying the last days of vacation! Cheers!


----------



## gwendo25

Today’s line up. Bold in 18k gold! The G was custom designed with diamonds, inspired by Gucci G in SS shown below.


----------



## Allshinythings

Hubby gave me the early anniversary gift today - love necklace. Now I have the complete set (I don’t wear earrings)  it is a lot smaller than I expected. Does everyone think it’s a keeper?


----------



## Onebagtoomany

AmokedFish said:


> Hubby gave me the early anniversary gift today - love necklace. Now I have the complete set (I don’t wear earrings)  it is a lot smaller than I expected. Does everyone think it’s a keeper?
> 
> View attachment 5607151
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607152



I am totally biased as I have the diamond version in yellow gold but HELL YES! It looks stunning on you and combined with your other pieces


----------



## Allshinythings

Onebagtoomany said:


> I am totally biased as I have the diamond version in yellow gold but HELL YES! It looks stunning on you and combined with your other pieces


Thank you! I am sure the diamond version is even prettier!


----------



## Teerakrainbow

Last day for holidays. Not want to return to reality of life yet!
I'm wearing,
Love Cuff with diamond,Sm Juc with diamond, Juc ring with eternity ring, wedding ring set,Panthere watch, love earrings and Clash necklace.


----------



## ditzydi

Off to go get dinner with the husband.  Wearing my Kendra Scott Marisa and pave cross as always and the dangly Givenchy earrings I got from the local antique mall last week.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

AmokedFish said:


> Hubby gave me the early anniversary gift today - love necklace. Now I have the complete set (I don’t wear earrings)  it is a lot smaller than I expected. Does everyone think it’s a keeper?
> 
> View attachment 5607151
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607152


It’s deff a keeper but I might be bias bc I really love mine


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Went to Tiffany to pick up my “N” initial necklace so sad it’s being discontinued paired here together with Tiffany small cross


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

.


----------



## saligator

AmokedFish said:


> Hubby gave me the early anniversary gift today - love necklace. Now I have the complete set (I don’t wear earrings)  it is a lot smaller than I expected. Does everyone think it’s a keeper?
> 
> View attachment 5607151
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607152


Love it! Would lengthen chain a bit. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## saligator

Playing with a stack. Sapphire and Aquamarine bands with different eternity bands in-between.


----------



## 422stewart

Pevi said:


> Delicate jewelry today! I changed the chain in my moissanite initial for a delicate rose gold one and I think it looks great! Happy weekend.


Where are those rings from?


----------



## saligator

Pevi said:


> Delicate jewelry today! I changed the chain in my moissanite initial for a delicate rose gold one and I think it looks great! Happy weekend.


LOVE that initial P necklace. Who made it?? So pretty!


----------



## Pevi

saligator said:


> LOVE that initial P necklace. Who made it?? So pretty!


Thank you! I’ll pm you


----------



## Pevi

422stewart said:


> Where are those rings from?


I bought them from a local jewelry store


----------



## udalrike

Got this hand painted seaglass pendant and adore it. 
Some pictures :


----------



## ditzydi

Wearing these new earrings gs my husband bought for our 15th wedding anniversary.


----------



## Cool Breeze

ditzydi said:


> Wearing these new earrings gs my husband bought for our 15th wedding anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 5608997
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608998


Congratulations on your anniversary!  Your new earrings are beautiful, like you!


----------



## ditzydi

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations on your anniversary!  Your new earrings are beautiful, like you!


Thank you!  You’re so sweet!


----------



## Pevi

I have a new ring! White gold and 0.07ct of white diamonds, with the iconic TOUS bear. I paired it with a diamond band. I love it, and it looks fab on my pointer finger too. 
I jus know I’ll be wearing it the whole week, LOL.


----------



## J.A.N.

Pevi said:


> I have a new ring! White gold and 0.07ct of white diamonds, with the iconic TOUS bear. I paired it with a diamond band. I love it, and it looks fab on my pointer finger too.
> I jus know I’ll be wearing it the whole week, LOL.
> 
> View attachment 5609873


I like this combination looks lovely x


----------



## pamela78

AmokedFish said:


> Hubby gave me the early anniversary gift today - love necklace. Now I have the complete set (I don’t wear earrings)  it is a lot smaller than I expected. Does everyone think it’s a keeper?
> 
> View attachment 5607151
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607152


Yes I have it also & I love it


----------



## pamela78

I just added the eternity band, pretty much my everyday right arm candy.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.62 ttcw diamond studs, 1.50 carat fancy brown diamond pendant, Foundrae Love pendant and Tiffany Metro bangle


----------



## hepd09

What are the differences between the metro and eternity lines at Tiffany? The rings look very similar.


----------



## gwendo25

ditzydi said:


> Wearing these new earrings gs my husband bought for our 15th wedding anniversary.
> 
> View attachment 5608997
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608998


Lovely!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Chopard happy diamonds ✨


----------



## SmokieDragon

hepd09 said:


> love your jade. my I ask were you find such good quality pieces? That bracelet is gorgeous!


Thanks! The interlock jadeite bracelet is from Little Jadeite House. I’ve gotten so many pieces from them and for the past year, I’ve bought all my jadeite pieces from them. They do customised work too! They’re on Instagram and they also have their own web page! Jay, the owner, is a joy to work with!


----------



## SmokieDragon

AmokedFish said:


> Hubby gave me the early anniversary gift today - love necklace. Now I have the complete set (I don’t wear earrings)  it is a lot smaller than I expected. Does everyone think it’s a keeper?
> 
> View attachment 5607151
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607152


Yes, it’s a keeper and you wear it so well! I think it can be a forever necklace that you wear 24/7


----------



## SmokieDragon

Pevi said:


> I have a new ring! White gold and 0.07ct of white diamonds, with the iconic TOUS bear. I paired it with a diamond band. I love it, and it looks fab on my pointer finger too.
> I jus know I’ll be wearing it the whole week, LOL.
> 
> View attachment 5609873


OMG!!! I love TOUS!! I have so many of their pieces which I haven’t worn much since the pandemic started. They used to be my everyday pieces! Of course, I love your ring and it looks wonderful!


----------



## SmokieDragon

So mesmerized by this Les Georgettes watch with a black mother of pearl face! It’s a holiday here so my other pieces today are just bracelets and bangles - Qeelin Wulu Eternity Bangle, blue-green jadeite bracelet, FOPE Love Nest bracelet and lavender & green jadeite bangle


----------



## gwendo25

Day off today and wearing these yellow diamond favourites!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

I’m living the SAHM life right now, and I just welcomed a new addition in June. Currently my life is spit up, diapers, and carpooling. My jewelry isn’t that exciting. My pieces worn “most days” are my wedding set with new pink diamond band in rose gold worn between, my sapphire and diamond right hand ring, a tennis bracelet, a pave mama necklace layered with a diamond solitaire pendant, 2 pair of diamond huggies, and diamond studs.


----------



## pandapharm

SmokieDragon said:


> So mesmerized by this Les Georgettes watch with a black mother of pearl face! It’s a holiday here so my other pieces today are just bracelets and bangles - Qeelin Wulu Eternity Bangle, blue-green jadeite bracelet, FOPE Love Nest bracelet and lavender & green jadeite bangle
> 
> View attachment 5611517
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611518
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611519


Can hardly believe that's the same watch! That is some magic! I love the blue green jadeite bracelet. Really wanting a blue/green bangle someday.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My pieces for today:

- 1.62 ttcw diamond studs 
- Monica Rich Kosann 18k gold locket with rose cut diamond 
- Tag watch in two tone with MOP face and diamond markers 
- 2 carat diamond eternity band 
- Huge (lol, forgotten carat weight) Opal and diamond ring or my “fairy ring” as my 7 year old DD likes to call it


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Onebagtoomany said:


> My pieces for today:
> 
> - 1.62 ttcw diamond studs
> - Monica Rich Kosann 18k gold locket with rose cut diamond
> - Tag watch in two tone with MOP face and diamond markers
> - 2 carat diamond eternity band
> - Huge (lol, forgotten carat weight) Opal and diamond ring or my “fairy ring” as my 7 year old DD likes to call it
> 
> View attachment 5611747
> View attachment 5611748
> View attachment 5611749
> View attachment 5611750
> View attachment 5611751


I’m so in love with that opal, it’s my birthstone!!!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> I’m so in love with that opal, it’s my birthstone!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Pevi

SmokieDragon said:


> OMG!!! I love TOUS!! I have so many of their pieces which I haven’t worn much since the pandemic started. They used to be my everyday pieces! Of course, I love your ring and it looks wonderful!


Thank you! I only have a few pieces, but I love their designs. My 10 year old has Tous earrings and they look lovely


----------



## Firstchanellv28

My love carnelian vintage van cleef and frivole ❤❤️❤️ And my tous watch.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Diamond studs, layered Foundrae necklaces, Tag watch and 2 carat diamond eternity band stacked with Cartier JUC ring


----------



## skyqueen

Onebagtoomany said:


> Diamond studs, layered Foundrae necklaces, Tag watch and 2 carat diamond eternity band stacked with Cartier JUC ring
> 
> View attachment 5612236
> View attachment 5612237
> View attachment 5612238
> View attachment 5612239


Love the necklace combo


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> Love the necklace combo



Thanks Skyqueen!


----------



## iduncookidunclean

Am basic.


----------



## gwendo25

New addition, 18k Art Deco style ring with VS G/H diamonds.  Love the intricate details on this ring! Will wear today with my Tag watch.


----------



## SmokieDragon

pandapharm said:


> Can hardly believe that's the same watch! That is some magic! I love the blue green jadeite bracelet. Really wanting a blue/green bangle someday.


Thanks so much! Hope you find your blue / green bangle soon! : D


----------



## SmokieDragon

Firstchanellv28 said:


> My love carnelian vintage van cleef and frivole ❤❤️❤️ And my tous watch.
> 
> View attachment 5612080


Looking lovely!! Your TOUS watch is so beautiful! From that angle, your Carnelian pendant looks like MOP! Love the play of light!


----------



## nicole0612

AmokedFish said:


> Hubby gave me the early anniversary gift today - love necklace. Now I have the complete set (I don’t wear earrings)  it is a lot smaller than I expected. Does everyone think it’s a keeper?
> 
> View attachment 5607151
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607152


Your DY bracelet looks so pretty with your Love! Would you mind sharing what size you wear in each bracelet? I have several Loves and would love to add something similar to your DY pave bracelet. Thank you.


----------



## Allshinythings

nicole0612 said:


> Your DY bracelet looks so pretty with your Love! Would you mind sharing what size you wear in each bracelet? I have several Loves and would love to add something similar to your DY pave bracelet. Thank you.


Thank you! My love is 17 and DY is medium. They are basically the same size so they stack really well. The DY bracelet is also in the oval shape.


----------



## nicole0612

AmokedFish said:


> Thank you! My love is 17 and DY is medium. They are basically the same size so they stack really well. The DY bracelet is also in the oval shape.


Thank you! They stack really well together, and it is a unique combination and you do not see every day. It looks great.


----------



## Allshinythings

nicole0612 said:


> Thank you! They stack really well together, and it is a unique combination and you do not see every day. It looks great.


It is so sweet of you to say that. I know JUC and VCA are very popular choices to be stacked with love but I just don't like the look. I am quite happy with the the DY and T1 bracelet. Maybe down the road I'll get a small love.


----------



## nicole0612

AmokedFish said:


> It is so sweet of you to say that. I know JUC and VCA are very popular choices to be stacked with love but I just don't like the look. I am quite happy with the the DY and T1 bracelet. Maybe down the road I'll get a small love.


It is so refreshing to see a more unique combination!


----------



## kemilia

I wore my pearls (with my nightgown) for QEII's funeral this morning. 

RIP, classy lady!


----------



## Ghettoe

Never been a jewelry girl except earrings so this is my first “investment” piece. A platinum crown ring. I’ve never had any 24k jewelry so I was surprised by how heavy this is…

Bought platinum because I heard it’s an easy fuss free metal that won’t tarnish. Also, currently trading at a discount to gold.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Thank you so much for your kind words ❤️✨ love them all pretty lil things 


SmokieDragon said:


> Looking lovely!! Your TOUS watch is so beautiful! From that angle, your Carnelian pendant looks like MOP! Love the play of light!


----------



## gwendo25

Today’s treasures: diamonds in 18k rose and white gold.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

White gold and platinum pear shaped pieces today together with Tag watch and Cartier Trinity ring. Excuse the cold and dry hands!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> White gold and platinum pear shaped pieces today together with Tag watch and Cartier Trinity ring. Excuse the cold and dry hands!
> 
> View attachment 5614675
> View attachment 5614674
> View attachment 5614676
> View attachment 5614677


Love the earrings!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Love the earrings!



Thank you! From memory they are just over a carat in total and 18k white gold. I love them and a necklace to match is on my wish list!


----------



## Pevi

gwendo25 said:


> Love the earrings!


Me too! Diamond hoops or Huggies are next on my list, you’ve given me great inspiration


----------



## Pevi

Today’s look: diamonds, moissanite climbers and murano beads bracelet.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Pevi said:


> Me too! Diamond hoops or Huggies are next on my list, you’ve given me great inspiration



Thanks! These earrings are fixed but I also really like the style where you attach charms to a set of huggies, so two looks in one  Good brands for these include Kiki McDonough, Annoushka and Jude Frances. I especially like JF as her stuff is more affordable and I think you get more diamond huggie/charm for the money if that makes sense!


----------



## mrs moulds

Onebagtoomany said:


> My pieces for today:
> 
> - 1.62 ttcw diamond studs
> - Monica Rich Kosann 18k gold locket with rose cut diamond
> - Tag watch in two tone with MOP face and diamond markers
> - 2 carat diamond eternity band
> - Huge (lol, forgotten carat weight) Opal and diamond ring or my “fairy ring” as my 7 year old DD likes to call it
> 
> View attachment 5611747
> View attachment 5611748
> View attachment 5611749
> View attachment 5611750
> View attachment 5611751


As usual STUNNING!


----------



## mrs moulds

Hey Ladies and Gentlemen!
I’ve been MIA for a while, however I’m back!
Still placed on ‘ no new jewelry ban’ I’ve been wearing the same pieces for a while:
E- ring, diamond pendant, oval cut diamond studs all set in white gold and, a right hand ring set in various shades of London blue topaz in yellow gold.


----------



## papertiger

Ghettoe said:


> Never been a jewelry girl except earrings so this is my first “investment” piece. A platinum crown ring. I’ve never had any 24k jewelry so I was surprised by how heavy this is…
> 
> Bought platinum because I heard it’s an easy fuss free metal that won’t tarnish. Also, currently trading at a discount to gold.
> 
> View attachment 5613654



That's simply stunning, and great on that finger


----------



## papertiger

Firstchanellv28 said:


> My love carnelian vintage van cleef and frivole ❤❤️❤️ And my tous watch.
> 
> View attachment 5612080



So pretty


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mrs moulds said:


> As usual STUNNING!



Thank you my dear!


----------



## Allthingsheart

Blue and white sapphire cuff bracelet


----------



## Cool Breeze

mrs moulds said:


> Hey Ladies and Gentlemen!
> I’ve been MIA for a while, however I’m back!
> Still placed on ‘ no new jewelry ban’ I’ve been wearing the same pieces for a while:
> E- ring, diamond pendant, oval cut diamond studs all set in white gold and, a right hand ring set in various shades of London blue topaz in yellow gold.


Welcome back!  Hope all is well.


----------



## mrs moulds

Cool Breeze said:


> Welcome back!  Hope all is well.


Thank you sooo much


----------



## gwendo25

Feeling a bit down…. so let’s start the weekend with some serious colourful bling! Loving my new Effy multi gemstone necklace!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Feeling a bit down…. so let’s start the weekend with some serious colourful bling! Loving my new Effy multi gemstone necklace!
> 
> View attachment 5615941
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615942
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615948



Love the necklace! Sorry to hear you are feeling down, hopefully your beautiful new necklace and other sparkles will help a little


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Love the necklace! Sorry to hear you are feeling down, hopefully your beautiful new necklace and other sparkles will help a little


Thank you!


----------



## mrs moulds

gwendo25 said:


> Feeling a bit down…. so let’s start the weekend with some serious colourful bling! Loving my new Effy multi gemstone necklace!
> 
> View attachment 5615941
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615942
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615947
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615948


Sorry that your feeling down  However, your beautiful jewelry I’m sure will cheer you up and sending you a big ol’ hug!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

Hugs for everyone! And keep your pictures of your exquisite jewelry coming!


----------



## CCLVYSL

currently 30 weeks pregnant and sick so i’m keeping it simple. none of my rings really fit so it’s just these bracelets and my rose gold Leenabell necklace with my sons names on it. the bar is free floating and is engraved on both sides (similar pictured for privacy reasons)


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Trying out a new stack combination - Cartier Loves with a Sydney Evan gold bead ‘Lucky 7’ bracelet


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Going out on an unseasonably warm day in late September and these sparkly beauties are accompanying me:

- Temple St Clair Foglia diamond drop earrings in yellow gold 
- Cartier six diamond Love SM bracelet in yellow gold 
- Fope Flex’it Solo and Eka Tiny bracelets with diamonds 
- Tag Heuer Aquaracer in two tone steel and gold with MOP face and diamond markers


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Hey Ladies and Gentlemen!
> I’ve been MIA for a while, however I’m back!
> Still placed on ‘ no new jewelry ban’ I’ve been wearing the same pieces for a while:
> E- ring, diamond pendant, oval cut diamond studs all set in white gold and, a right hand ring set in various shades of London blue topaz in yellow gold.


Glad you’re back…hope all is well ❤️


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Onebagtoomany said:


> Going out on an unseasonably warm day in late September and these sparkly beauties are accompanying me:
> 
> - Temple St Clair Foglia diamond drop earrings in yellow gold
> - Cartier six diamond Love SM bracelet in yellow gold
> - Fope Flex’it Solo and Eka Tiny bracelets with diamonds
> - Tag Heuer Aquaracer in two tone steel and gold with MOP face and diamond markers
> 
> View attachment 5616634
> 
> View attachment 5616630
> View attachment 5616631


Everything looks so beautiful and tasteful on you. Those earrings are magnificent, though!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Everything looks so beautiful and tasteful on you. Those earrings are magnificent, though!



Thank you so much  - I’m so happy with them! They were/are an early Christmas gift from DH


----------



## Cool Breeze

Onebagtoomany said:


> Going out on an unseasonably warm day in late September and these sparkly beauties are accompanying me:
> 
> - Temple St Clair Foglia diamond drop earrings in yellow gold
> - Cartier six diamond Love SM bracelet in yellow gold
> - Fope Flex’it Solo and Eka Tiny bracelets with diamonds
> - Tag Heuer Aquaracer in two tone steel and gold with MOP face and diamond markers
> 
> View attachment 5616634
> 
> View attachment 5616630
> View attachment 5616631


Love the earrings!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cool Breeze said:


> Love the earrings!



Thank you!


----------



## Firstchanellv28

papertiger said:


> So pretty


Thanks ❤️


----------



## Pevi

Yellow gold and diamonds today! My outfit is not the best to show it off, but I’m wearing a cute new necklace with my husband and daughters’ initials. It’s yellow gold and diamonds and so, so pretty. Summer is coming where I live, so I’ll be able to wear it directly in my skin, which makes it look so much better. My earrings are triangles with 3 tiny diamonds each, and I love them because they don’t move once I put them on, and I feel the pointy ends give me a little bit of a face lift, hahahaha. 
I’m also wearing tri color diamond rings, a gold bangle, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
and  a tiny white gold bracelet. I think I’ll wear this all week, I’m trying NOT to change every day son that I’m not always looking for my next piece.


----------



## SmokieDragon

These goodies today - VCA Sweet Alhambra watch, FOPE Flex’it Prima bracelet, Cartier Love Wedding Band, TOUS Silhouette ring, paperclip bracelet, lavender and green jadeite bangle, Qeelin Wulu ring, light green jadeite earrings with diamonds and dancing diamonds necklace


----------



## SmokieDragon

Today’s goodies - VCA Vintage Alhambra Blue Agate bracelet, Cartier Trinity ring, paperclip bracelet, lavender and green jadeite bangle and jadeite-diamonds-emerald earrings


----------



## gwendo25

Saturday’s a day to sparkle!


----------



## Pevi

I’m wearing new earrings today! TOUS evil eye 18k yellow gold studs. They are really cute and casual to wear to my daughters’ sports events, going to the country club, brunches and similar events. 
But as soon as I put them on this morning, my 10 yo kindly requested to wear them. She wears TOUS pearls with a bear, and wants to change them up a bit. The apple doesn’t fall far from the tree. 

I guess now I’m wearing my daughter’s new earrings hahahahahha


----------



## skyqueen

Took my Michele watch in to get a new battery and my jeweler cleaned and buffed it...looks brand new!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Tag Heuer Aquaracer, Qeelin Wulu Eternity bangle, Qeelin Yuyi Cord bracelet, vintage onyx bracelet and lavender and green jadeite bangle


----------



## SmokieDragon

Another bracelet change today - with TOUS bracelet and my jadeite bangle. My dog decided to get into the picture too haha


----------



## Tempo

A final attempt to turn the last late summer sun rays into a little tan!


----------



## Pevi

I was wearing a new ear cuff today, until my 10yo saw it and begged me to wear it (she has friends coming over and never asks for anything, so I said yes )
It’s just a vermeil cuff to see if I like the look and if it feels secure, before I invest in a gold (and maybe diamonds) one. 
I managed to take a pic before giving all my earrings to my daughter. I think I like it!


----------



## Pevi

SmokieDragon said:


> Another bracelet change today - with TOUS bracelet and my jadeite bangle. My dog decided to get into the picture too haha
> 
> View attachment 5624606


I love that TOUS bracelet! Their pearl line is TDF! I am (im)patiently awaiting new TOUS earrings. I’ll post a pic when I get them!


----------



## foxgal

Ghettoe said:


> Never been a jewelry girl except earrings so this is my first “investment” piece. A platinum crown ring. I’ve never had any 24k jewelry so I was surprised by how heavy this is…
> 
> Bought platinum because I heard it’s an easy fuss free metal that won’t tarnish. Also, currently trading at a discount to gold.
> 
> View attachment 5613654



This is beautiful! Did you get it from Mene? I’ve been contemplating getting a platinum piece from them too. What was your experience like?


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

Tempo said:


> A final attempt to turn the last late summer sun rays into a little tan!
> 
> View attachment 5624860


Who needs summer with that ray of light  on your finger!! Amazing. ❤️


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

CCLVYSL said:


> currently 30 weeks pregnant and sick so i’m keeping it simple. none of my rings really fit so it’s just these bracelets and my rose gold Leenabell necklace with my sons names on it. the bar is free floating and is engraved on both sides (similar pictured for privacy reasons)
> 
> View attachment 5616190
> View attachment 5616191


Love that bar necklace! Where is it from? I’d love one with my wedding date!


----------



## CCLVYSL

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Love that bar necklace! Where is it from? I’d love one with my wedding date!


From Leenabell! It’s a free floating bar so it’s engraveable on both sides  Im addicted to her stuff lol.


----------



## JenJBS

Ferragamo bracelet.


----------



## Pevi

New earrings today! They’re hard to photograph, but they’re pretty! I’ve worked from home today but I still like to wear earrings, they’re my favorite thing. 
The earrings are 14k yellow gold, super casual but unique imho. They 2 lip chains attached so they look like hoops from the side


----------



## JenJBS

Pevi said:


> New earrings today! They’re hard to photograph, but they’re pretty! I’ve worked from home today but I still like to wear earrings, they’re my favorite thing.
> The earrings are 14k yellow gold, super casual but unique imho. They 2 lip chains attached so they look like hoops from the side
> 
> View attachment 5626028
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626029
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626030
> 
> 
> View attachment 5626031



Love this style!


----------



## Pevi

JenJBS said:


> Love this style!


Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Pevi said:


> I love that TOUS bracelet! Their pearl line is TDF! I am (im)patiently awaiting new TOUS earrings. I’ll post a pic when I get them!


Thanks so much! Can't wait for your reveal  The chain on this bracelet is super comfy too!


----------



## gwendo25

Sunday on a long holiday weekend in Canada, with Tag and some of my 18k diamond favourites!


----------



## Allthingsheart

I have shown these before but I have 14 pairs of earrings so there is bound to be some repeats


----------



## gwendo25

Thanksgiving in Canada and so thankful for family, friends and a little YG bling!


----------



## Pevi

My new TOUS earrings are here! They’re yellow gold and 0.15 cts of diamonds. They’re sooo pretty, I hope to wear them a ton. I sometimes don’t wear my prettiest pieces, I don’t know why. The same thing happens to me with clothes, I tend to save them for special occasions. My daughters’ white clothes suffer the same fate and they outgrow their pretty blouses!  
 I have some pics from the website and some I took of them on. 
I think they look pretty both as climbers and drop earrings. I’ve been working really hard lately, I feel I deserve them ;P


----------



## Cool Breeze

Pevi said:


> My new TOUS earrings are here! They’re yellow gold and 0.15 cts of diamonds. They’re sooo pretty, I hope to wear them a ton. I sometimes don’t wear my prettiest pieces, I don’t know why. The same thing happens to me with clothes, I tend to save them for special occasions. My daughters’ white clothes suffer the same fate and they outgrow their pretty blouses!
> I have some pics from the website and some I took of them on.
> I think they look pretty both as climbers and drop earrings. I’ve been working really hard lately, I feel I deserve them ;P
> 
> View attachment 5628882
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628885
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628886
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628887
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628888
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628890


They are such pretty earrings and they look great on you!


----------



## Pevi

Thank you!


----------



## oreo713

Pevi said:


> My new TOUS earrings are here! They’re yellow gold and 0.15 cts of diamonds. They’re sooo pretty, I hope to wear them a ton. I sometimes don’t wear my prettiest pieces, I don’t know why. The same thing happens to me with clothes, I tend to save them for special occasions. My daughters’ white clothes suffer the same fate and they outgrow their pretty blouses!
> I have some pics from the website and some I took of them on.
> I think they look pretty both as climbers and drop earrings. I’ve been working really hard lately, I feel I deserve them ;P
> 
> View attachment 5628882
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628885
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628886
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628887
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628888
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628890


They're so pretty and I love that you can wear them so many ways!


----------



## ditzydi

I told myself I wouldn’t buy anymore costume jewelry from Kendra Scott but couldn’t resist these malachite pieces. Also wearing my Kendra Scott Marisa and cross necklaces, and my Helenite ring the mil gave me.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Pevi said:


> My new TOUS earrings are here! They’re yellow gold and 0.15 cts of diamonds. They’re sooo pretty, I hope to wear them a ton. I sometimes don’t wear my prettiest pieces, I don’t know why. The same thing happens to me with clothes, I tend to save them for special occasions. My daughters’ white clothes suffer the same fate and they outgrow their pretty blouses!
> I have some pics from the website and some I took of them on.
> I think they look pretty both as climbers and drop earrings. I’ve been working really hard lately, I feel I deserve them ;P
> 
> View attachment 5628882
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628884
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628885
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628886
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628887
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628888
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628890


They're beautiful! Congrats! You can wear one side as a climber and the other as a drop at the same time!


----------



## gabz

ditzydi said:


> I told myself I wouldn’t buy anymore costume jewelry from Kendra Scott but couldn’t resist these malachite pieces. Also wearing my Kendra Scott Marisa and cross necklaces, and my Helenite ring the mil gave me.
> 
> View attachment 5629535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629536
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629537


Gorg!! Can i ask why you are turned off ks? I am a big fan


----------



## Pevi

New earrings today! (I think this will be my last piece of new jewelry this year, but I won’t make any promises). 2cttw hoops (or huggies) in yellow gold.
These earrings match my ring!


----------



## ditzydi

gabz said:


> Gorg!! Can i ask why you are turned off ks? I am a big fan


I’m just tired of the non-fine jewelry pieces tarnishing.  While their customer service is great and will let me return tarnished pieces, many pieces usually are seasonal and I can’t swap them out for a new one.


----------



## ditzydi

Crap y’all.  I went and did it again.  I bought more jewelry.  Bought the Kendra Scott Lexi earrings from the fine jewelry line for my MIL and for me for Christmas bc they were on manor sale this past weekend.  Of course I couldn’t resist wearing them yesterday but will hold off until after I unwrap them.


----------



## Allthingsheart

These look larger in the picture. They are about an inch long. I thought I loved emeralds but I have more ruby jewelry. These are ruby and diamond earrings


----------



## Addicted to bags

Pevi said:


> New earrings today! (I think this will be my last piece of new jewelry this year, but I won’t make any promises). 2cttw hoops (or huggies) in yellow gold.
> These earrings match my ring!
> 
> View attachment 5630871
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630876
> 
> 
> View attachment 5630877


Can I ask where you got your practice vermeil ear cuff? I hope it was online. I'd like to experiment too before taking the plunge on a diamond piece. TIA!


----------



## udalrike

This


----------



## Mrs.Hermess




----------



## Pevi

Addicted to bags said:


> Can I ask where you got your practice vermeil ear cuff? I hope it was online. I'd like to experiment too before taking the plunge on a diamond piece. TIA!


I got from a local jeweler, sorry 
But they sell imported things, I’m sure you can get one from Amazon! 
I’m really liking the cuff! I reach for it every day and it feels secure. I might go shopping next week


----------



## oranGetRee

Stacking Dior bee with Hermes Kelly amulet today


----------



## sassification

Cartier 1895 YG necklace

Chanel coco crush pave ring
DIOR Rose des vents ring MOP
VcA Small Perlee ring
solitaire engagement ring
CHANEL j12 white phantom
Mikimoto tin cup akoya pearl bracelet


----------



## gwendo25

18k WG combo for today.
- 2.5 tcw double halo princess  diamond ring
- Birks Snowflake collection ring
- 5 ct tennis necklace with charm


----------



## mrs moulds

My jewelry selection today


----------



## gwendo25

Waiting for these new arrivals:

- 1 tcw YG lab diamonds from Pandora
- Effy pendant in YG


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Pieces for today:

- Roberto Coin 1 ttcw diamond bezel-set studs 
- Foundrae mixed clip chain and Per Aspera Ad Astra charm
- Monica Rich Kosann Compass charm on 20 inch MRK chain 
- Cartier Love SM wedding band in diamond pave stacked with Tiffany Metro ring 
- Cartier Love regular size ring
- Tag Aquaracer in two tone/MOP


----------



## mrs moulds

gwendo25 said:


> Waiting for these new arrivals:
> 
> - 1 tcw YG lab diamonds from Pandora
> - Effy pendant in YG
> 
> View attachment 5634545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634546


Beautiful


----------



## gwendo25

gwendo25 said:


> Waiting for these new arrivals:
> 
> - 1 tcw YG lab diamonds from Pandora
> - Effy pendant in YG
> 
> View attachment 5634545
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634546


Update: received the pendant and it is very underwhelming and tiny. It’s going back!


----------



## sassification

I get so much use out of my Chanel j12s, esp the black with diamond markers.. i initially wanted the diamond bezel but luckily i didnt because thats just too much bling. The diamond markers is game changing on the black J12.

I love the date function on the 38mm too. I like it paired casually with my Hermes silver chaine d ancre twist ring.


----------



## Pevi

I’m wearing a blue polka dot blouse so I’m wearing minimal jewelry. My star today is my yellow gold and diamond ring. I should wear it more often, I really love it every time I put it on


----------



## gwendo25

Yellow gold Paperclip necklaces and pearls!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Had a stressful week so really enjoying wearing lots of jewellery to make myself feel better today: Roberto Coin diamond inside out hoops, David Yurman Madison chain, Monica Rich Kosann Compass charm and chain, Tag watch, Cartier Love wedding ring in diamond pave, Tiffany Metro band and Cartier Love ring in plain gold.


----------



## purly

Just some simple gold heart earrings


----------



## gwendo25

I never really liked wearing pearls before but I love this modern take!


----------



## Allshinythings

I need to go to the ban island urgently! 

I bought another David Yurman bracelet to stack with my love bracelet and David Yurman pave sapphire bracelet. I have been contemplating between this one and the juste un clou. I don’t like wire bracelets so the small version is out. Although the one with diamonds does look beautiful with my current stack. I prefer the regular version but I don’t like the nail head sticking out so much and the potential to snag any sweaters I wear.  

So I finally decided to get the thoroughbred loop bracelet. I tried it on in Florida while on vacation and just can’t stop thinking about it


----------



## Cool Breeze

Allshinythings said:


> I need to go to the ban island urgently!
> 
> I bought another David Yurman bracelet to stack with my love bracelet and David Yurman pave sapphire bracelet. I have been contemplating between this one and the juste un clou. I don’t like wire bracelets so the small version is out. Although the one with diamonds does look beautiful with my current stack. I prefer the regular version but I don’t like the nail head sticking out so much and the potential to snag any sweaters I wear.
> 
> So I finally decided to get the thoroughbred loop bracelet. I tried it on in Florida while on vacation and just can’t stop thinking about it
> 
> View attachment 5639178


Congratulations!  It looks beautiful with your other bracelets


----------



## hers4eva

Allshinythings said:


> thoroughbred loop bracelet


Wow your thoroughbred loop bracelet is oh so stunning. I love it   
thanks for sharing this beauty!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Allshinythings said:


> I need to go to the ban island urgently!
> 
> I bought another David Yurman bracelet to stack with my love bracelet and David Yurman pave sapphire bracelet. I have been contemplating between this one and the juste un clou. I don’t like wire bracelets so the small version is out. Although the one with diamonds does look beautiful with my current stack. I prefer the regular version but I don’t like the nail head sticking out so much and the potential to snag any sweaters I wear.
> 
> So I finally decided to get the thoroughbred loop bracelet. I tried it on in Florida while on vacation and just can’t stop thinking about it
> 
> View attachment 5639178



Congratulations on such a beautiful bracelet and it looks gorgeous with the rest of your stack!  

Do you mind me asking what the fit is like on your pave sapphire bracelet? I’ve been looking at a similar one (without sapphires) but don’t know whether I would need a medium or large size. My wrist is currently 16cm and I wear a size 18 Love SM bracelet. I like a reasonably close but not tight fit. Any advice on sizing would be appreciated!


----------



## skyqueen

Allshinythings said:


> I need to go to the ban island urgently!
> 
> I bought another David Yurman bracelet to stack with my love bracelet and David Yurman pave sapphire bracelet. I have been contemplating between this one and the juste un clou. I don’t like wire bracelets so the small version is out. Although the one with diamonds does look beautiful with my current stack. I prefer the regular version but I don’t like the nail head sticking out so much and the potential to snag any sweaters I wear.
> 
> So I finally decided to get the thoroughbred loop bracelet. I tried it on in Florida while on vacation and just can’t stop thinking about it
> 
> View attachment 5639178


Perfect!


----------



## Allshinythings

Onebagtoomany said:


> Congratulations on such a beautiful bracelet and it looks gorgeous with the rest of your stack!
> 
> Do you mind me asking what the fit is like on your pave sapphire bracelet? I’ve been looking at a similar one (without sapphires) but don’t know whether I would need a medium or large size. My wrist is currently 16cm and I wear a size 18 Love SM bracelet. I like a reasonably close but not tight fit. Any advice on sizing would be appreciated!


Thank you! 

I am not sure about my wrist size. My love is size 17 and it fits just about right (not too tight or too loose). The pave sapphire bracelet is size medium. I believe it is the same size as the love size 17. If you wear size 18 love I would suggest going with large for a looser fit and medium if you want a snuggly fit.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Allshinythings said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am not sure about my wrist size. My love is size 17 and it fits just about right (not too tight or too loose). The pave sapphire bracelet is size medium. I believe it is the same size as the love size 17. If you wear size 18 love I would suggest going with large for a looser fit and medium if you want a snuggly fit.
> 
> View attachment 5639774



Thanks for the advice, it sounds as if a large would be perfect! I can’t get it yet but it is definitely at the top of my wish list after seeing your gorgeous stack


----------



## Allshinythings

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks for the advice, it sounds as if a large would be perfect! I can’t get it yet but it is definitely at the top of my wish list after seeing your gorgeous stack


Please post pictures when you fulfill your wish list


----------



## gwendo25

Saturday’s two-tone pleasures:


----------



## Allthingsheart

I just recently learned that rubies are pretty much red sapphires. These are ruby earrings but there is some pink so I am assuming they are pink sapphire as well.


----------



## gwendo25

Necklace layers for today.


----------



## Pevi

gwendo25 said:


> Necklace layers for today.
> 
> View attachment 5642958
> 
> 
> View attachment 5642959


I loooove that G pendant! It looks fabulous on you


----------



## gwendo25

Pevi said:


> I loooove that G pendant! It looks fabulous on you


Thank you


----------



## dailygrace

gwendo25 said:


> Thank you


what brand is your chainlink and pearl necklace? I love it. pearls always look very conservative to me but this looks more edgy


----------



## gwendo25

dailygrace said:


> what brand is your chainlink and pearl necklace? I love it. pearls always look very conservative to me but this looks more edgy


I feel the same about pearls and never was really attracted to them, until I saw this modern look. It is from Effy.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

1.62 ttcw diamond studs, new Monica Rich Kosann diamond locket on 20” chain (gift from my beloved mum and it has photos of her/us inside), Tag Aquaracer in two tone/MOP, Cartier Love cuff and Cartier Love SM bracelet with six diamonds.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

My newest addition - pear halo pendant in 18k white gold  The centre stone is a GIA graded 1.20 carat and VS2/G with excellent polish and symmetry. Think this will be permanently attached to my neck  

Layering with Tiffany 0.27 carat DBTY in platinum.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Onebagtoomany said:


> My newest addition - pear halo pendant in 18k white gold  The centre stone is a GIA graded 1.20 carat and VS2/G with excellent polish and symmetry. Think this will be permanently attached to my neck
> 
> Layering with Tiffany 0.27 carat DBTY in platinum.
> 
> View attachment 5644768


It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Shopgirl1996 said:


> It looks beautiful on you!



Thank you!  The photo does it no justice, it is so sparkly in real life!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Onebagtoomany said:


> My newest addition - pear halo pendant in 18k white gold  The centre stone is a GIA graded 1.20 carat and VS2/G with excellent polish and symmetry. Think this will be permanently attached to my neck
> 
> Layering with Tiffany 0.27 carat DBTY in platinum.
> 
> View attachment 5644768


I love that pendant it’s beautiful


----------



## A bottle of Red

Mrs.Hermess said:


> View attachment 5631989
> 
> 
> View attachment 5631990


Is that an emerald necklace? It’s so pretty!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Peridot_Paradise said:


> I love that pendant it’s beautiful



Thanks!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> My newest addition - pear halo pendant in 18k white gold  The centre stone is a GIA graded 1.20 carat and VS2/G with excellent polish and symmetry. Think this will be permanently attached to my neck
> 
> Layering with Tiffany 0.27 carat DBTY in platinum.
> 
> View attachment 5644768


Love it!


----------



## gwendo25

Diamonds and pearls, what could be better!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Love it!



Thank you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> My newest addition - pear halo pendant in 18k white gold  The centre stone is a GIA graded 1.20 carat and VS2/G with excellent polish and symmetry. Think this will be permanently attached to my neck
> 
> Layering with Tiffany 0.27 carat DBTY in platinum.
> 
> View attachment 5644768


Congrats!!! So beautiful


----------



## SmokieDragon

It’s a Qeelin Wulu day with my JLC Reverso


----------



## Allshinythings

Onebagtoomany said:


> My newest addition - pear halo pendant in 18k white gold  The centre stone is a GIA graded 1.20 carat and VS2/G with excellent polish and symmetry. Think this will be permanently attached to my neck
> 
> Layering with Tiffany 0.27 carat DBTY in platinum.
> 
> View attachment 5644768


it is so pretty! Congrats! I am sure it is super sparkly


----------



## udalrike

All of you have such beautiful things that make you happy! 
I have the Naja pendant for a long time and was always thinking about a squash blossom necklace. 
As I got some seaglass pendants painted by an artist from Scotland in the last months, I had this idea today.


----------



## udalrike

One more


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Congrats!!! So beautiful



Thank you


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Allshinythings said:


> it is so pretty! Congrats! I am sure it is super sparkly



Thanks, I’m so happy with it!


----------



## Pevi

How cute are these letters? I bought them to make a string bracelet that spells MAMA. The inspiration is a TOUS bracelet that is sold out (I’ve attached a picture), and I’m going to have one made in a similar style. Right now I’m wearing the letters as a necklace, but I hope I can go to the jeweler’s tomorrow to have my bracelet made. 
The letters are 14k and I think I’m going to use brown cord like the inspiration. I can always change it later!


----------



## hers4eva

Today was the perfect day to get out of the house for a lovely drive with my Hubby!
It was an Indian Summer kind of day - I could of bottled up todays weather! 
Then we came home and made a delicious dinner - shrimp, tomatoes and angel hair pasta
Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


----------



## Addicted to bags

Wore my jewelry on my right hand today


----------



## Pevi

I had my bracelet made! They didn’t have brown cord so I decided on a burgundy one, I can always change it again. I think it’s cute, a nice touch for everyday casual outfits. Now I want deep red nails, haha.  
I’ll try it for a few days because the letters move a bit. I might have them soldered, although I do like the movement, I just want the bracelet to be readable. Cord bracelets tend to have a settling in period, and become less stiff after a couple of days. We’ll see.  
I was going to add a small opal pendant but decided last minute they it wasn’t small enough and that it took away a bit from the letters.


----------



## Cyanide Rose

Pevi said:


> I had my bracelet made! They didn’t have brown cord so I decided on a burgundy one, I can always change it again. I think it’s cute, a nice touch for everyday casual outfits. Now I want deep red nails, haha.
> I’ll try it for a few days because the letters move a bit. I might have them soldered, although I do like the movement, I just want the bracelet to be readable. Cord bracelets tend to have a settling in period, and become less stiff after a couple of days. We’ll see.
> I was going to add a small opal pendant but decided last minute they it wasn’t small enough and that it took away a bit from the letters.
> 
> View attachment 5646835
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646836
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646837


It came out really nice


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing my diamond pear halo necklace layered with my newest addition - new to me Messika Baby Move in diamond pave/white gold


----------



## iseebearbears

Nothing fancy at all. I'm currently at work.


----------



## hepd09

I've never done this before, so here it goes. Sorry about the poor image quality. I am wearing my new (pre-loved) Mikimoto WG station necklace (I am thrilled), Tiffany YG DBTY, a sterling silver Venetian Tiffany's chain, a sterling silver herringbone bracelet, wedding band by Saundra Messinger, and my beloved Meraki bead bracelet, which is probably my most worn item outside of my wedding band(s).


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Rediscovering some of my favourite white metal pieces: diamond bezel stud earrings in white gold, Messika Move necklace in diamond pave/white gold, Tiffany DBTY in platinum, five stone diamond eternity ring in platinum and Tiffany Metro bangle in white gold.


----------



## chaerimk

Mixing up texture. Trying to see how these look together. What do you guys think?


----------



## Kelly M

I'm a big ring person. Love the look of pairing all these dainty pieces together!


----------



## JenJBS

chaerimk said:


> View attachment 5650746
> 
> 
> Mixing up texture. Trying to see how these look together. What do you guys think?



Can I ask about the middle bracelet in your stack? I know the Cartier JUC and Bulgari, which are lovely.


----------



## hers4eva

JenJBS said:


> Can I ask about the middle bracelet in your stack? I know the Cartier JUC and Bulgari, which are lovely.


It is the Cartier Ecrou bracelet 



			https://www.cartier.com/en-us/jewelry/bracelets/ecrou-de-cartier-bracelet-B6063817.html


----------



## JenJBS

hers4eva said:


> It is the Cartier Ecrou bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cartier.com/en-us/jewelry/bracelets/ecrou-de-cartier-bracelet-B6063817.html



Thank you!


----------



## gwendo25

Tennis necklace before (constantly flipping over):




And after (lies flat):


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Just my regular Love, small Love, and small JUC, and my Star of David and Hamsa necklace. These items I wear 24/7 and never take off. Otherwise, I don't wear any other jewelry on the weekends. I may or may not add my TAG watch to the mix, also another one I wear on the weekends.


----------



## gwendo25

Feeling very sophisticated working from home.  Diamonds make me feel good!


----------



## J.A.N.

Always wanted a vintage black opal ring.
Opal is my birthstone and I like the back opal the best due to its rarity.
Its on its way should be here 2m.
The colours look amazing.
Its on the sellers hand. Should suit my chunky fingers just fine.


----------



## J.A.N.

It's here the colours are really breathtaking 
Top quality Opal imo
Gorgeous ring


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> It's here the colours are really breathtaking
> Top quality Opal imo
> Gorgeous ring



Love the chunky gold setting and beautiful stone, what a beauty


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Love the chunky gold setting and beautiful stone, what a beauty


Thank you the colours are truly magical, all the colours of the rainbow and a spur of the moment purchase for me even my brother in law noticed it lol and liked it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Qeelin and VCA goodies. I changed the VCA watch strap from navy to red


----------



## gwendo25

Some ice for this chilly Friday!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Comfort shopping at its finest - after a horrible week I have treated myself to these 1.95 ttcw AAA blue sapphire pear and diamond drop earrings in 18k white gold from a trusted seller on Ebay  They were a great price (new) and will match my blue sapphire pear ring!


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Comfort shopping at its finest - after a horrible week I have treated myself to these 1.95 ttcw AAA blue sapphire pear and diamond drop earrings in 18k white gold from a trusted seller on Ebay  They were a great price (new) and will match my blue sapphire pear ring!
> 
> View attachment 5655401


Wow absolutely stunning


----------



## Cool Breeze

Onebagtoomany said:


> Comfort shopping at its finest - after a horrible week I have treated myself to these 1.95 ttcw AAA blue sapphire pear and diamond drop earrings in 18k white gold from a trusted seller on Ebay  They were a great price (new) and will match my blue sapphire pear ring!
> 
> View attachment 5655401


Congratulations!  They will be beautiful with your ring and other pieces


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Wow absolutely stunning



Thanks! I’ve wanted sapphire earrings for years and was waiting for my perfect pair to show themselves


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Cool Breeze said:


> Congratulations!  They will be beautiful with your ring and other pieces


Thank you so much! I can’t wait to get them.


----------



## J.A.N.

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks! I’ve wanted sapphire earrings for years and was waiting for my perfect pair to show themselves


Can't wait to see what they look like on you x


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Can't wait to see what they look like on you x


Thanks  I’m hoping the sapphires will be a good size - approx .72 each.


----------



## jc1322

chaerimk said:


> View attachment 5650746
> 
> 
> Mixing up texture. Trying to see how these look together. What do you guys think?


That stack is TDF!! Looks amazing on you


----------



## purly

14k gold Stone and Strand huggie hoops with some charms I made myself slipped onto the loop! It's just some cool gold dipped pearls I found on Etsy with gold plated ball end headpins slipped through the hole and then made into a charm using a basic wire wrapping technique. I made a bunch of slip on charms using this method, which I've been switching out every day since my holes finished healing back up (one of them randomly closed up and I had to go to the piercer to reopen it).


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Marco Bicego earrings and ring from the Jaipur collection in 18k white gold


----------



## Cool Breeze

Cosmopolitan said:


> Marco Bicego earrings and ring from the Jaipur collection in 18k white gold
> 
> View attachment 5656895
> View attachment 5656896


What a beautiful set!  It’s the first time I’ve seen these pieces in white gold.  Congratulations


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Cool Breeze said:


> What a beautiful set!  It’s the first time I’ve seen these pieces in white gold.  Congratulations


Thank you very much! I had a hard time tracking these down and I'm thrilled to have found them. Early Christmas gift from DH. Marco Bicego used to produce a lot more jewelry in white gold but now few pieces are offered. My fingers are crossed that the big yellow gold trend of the past few yrs is beginning to subside and that they'll make more white gold jewelry in 2023.


----------



## Cool Breeze

Cosmopolitan said:


> Thank you very much! I had a hard time tracking these down and I'm thrilled to have found them. Early Christmas gift from DH. Marco Bicego used to produce a lot more jewelry in white gold but now few pieces are offered. My fingers are crossed that the big yellow gold trend of the past few yrs is beginning to subside and that they'll make more white gold jewelry in 2023.


You’re absolutely right.  i have earrings, necklace and bracelet from the Siviglia collection in white gold that we purchased 20 plus years ago.  It gives the pieces an edgier look while still being elegant.  I’m so happy for you.  Wear them in good health


----------



## gwendo25

Starting this frosty week in Canada with yellow diamonds. Yes, we have snow!


----------



## J.A.N.

Changed my jewellery around slightly


----------



## JenJBS

gwendo25 said:


> Starting this frosty week in Canada with yellow diamonds. Yes, we have snow!
> 
> View attachment 5657282
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657290
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657291



Those are stunning!


----------



## skyqueen

I found a cool Effy mixed gem TB. I thought it may be too small but it looks great with my diamond TB...same size!


----------



## Allshinythings

VCA necklace - got it back today after requesting an extension so it is no longer choking my neck 
Mejuri charlotte ring 
Cartier and David Yurman bracelets


----------



## Pevi

Allshinythings said:


> VCA necklace - got it back today after requesting an extension so it is no longer choking my neck
> Mejuri charlotte ring
> Cartier and David Yurman bracelets
> 
> View attachment 5658083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658085
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658088


Your Charlotte ring is very similar to the vintage one I’m wearing today! 
All yellow gold today except for my wedding rings (my “engagement” ring is not my original one, it is a moissanite alternative that I love).


----------



## purly

Bloomingdales was having a sale, so I got the Lightbox pink diamond studs I've been eyeing. I like the way 2ctw studs look in my ear, but they're a bit heavy and the posts are a little long, so they have a tendency to tip forward. They look good when they aren't facing the wrong direction though. They are way more sparkly than my 2ctw morganite studs and the color is similar, if slightly more pink than peach.


----------



## gwendo25

JenJBS said:


> Those are stunning!


Thank you!


----------



## J.A.N.

Allshinythings said:


> VCA necklace - got it back today after requesting an extension so it is no longer choking my neck
> Mejuri charlotte ring
> Cartier and David Yurman bracelets
> 
> View attachment 5658083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658085
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658088


I love the middle bracelet what is it called?


----------



## Allshinythings

Pevi said:


> Your Charlotte ring is very similar to the vintage one I’m wearing today!
> All yellow gold today except for my wedding rings (my “engagement” ring is not my original one, it is a moissanite alternative that I love).
> View attachment 5658123
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658124
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658125
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658126
> 
> 
> View attachment 5658127


It does look similar, except yours has diamonds in the middle.


----------



## Allshinythings

J.A.N. said:


> I love the middle bracelet what is it called?


It’s the modern renaissance bracelet. Mine has pave diamonds and sapphires.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Some of my favourite yellow gold pieces today: Roberto Coin 1 ttcw diamond studs, Foundrae mixed clip chain, Monica Rich Kosann Compass charm, Cartier Love wedding ring in diamond pave, Tiffany Metro ring and Cartier JUC ring.


----------



## skyqueen

purly said:


> Bloomingdales was having a sale, so I got the Lightbox pink diamond studs I've been eyeing. I like the way 2ctw studs look in my ear, but they're a bit heavy and the posts are a little long, so they have a tendency to tip forward. They look good when they aren't facing the wrong direction though. They are way more sparkly than my 2ctw morganite studs and the color is similar, if slightly more pink than peach.
> 
> View attachment 5658159


Gorgeous! I have these Chrysmela earring backs in the faux WG/YG with the DISC. The best earring backs I've ever used. Extremely secure, adjusts to any post, and keeps the earring from drooping.



			https://www.amazon.com/Chrysmela-replacement-adjustable-hypoallergenic-patented/dp/B01E9IXFRI?pd_rd_w=Gl5kO&content-id=amzn1.sym.deffa092-2e99-4e9f-b814-0d71c40b24af&pf_rd_p=deffa092-2e99-4e9f-b814-0d71c40b24af&pf_rd_r=ZCPHM4KDRGZ0W3XDY8KK&pd_rd_wg=vjbtV&pd_rd_r=eba46ddf-4546-4cdf-ba89-a58c75e13e6e&pd_rd_i=B01E9IXFRI&ref_=pd_bap_d_rp_2_t&th=1&&_encoding=UTF8&tag=thepurseblog-20&linkCode=ur2&linkId=8b7fd495608b67f4b08156fcf3634326&camp=1789&creative=9325


----------



## livethelake

skyqueen said:


> I found a cool Effy mixed gem TB. I thought it may be too small but it looks great with my diamond TB...same size!
> 
> View attachment 5657974


Love the entire look.  But that tennis bracelet...it's exactly what I have been looking for forever!


----------



## gwendo25

My original engagement diamond remodeled to a 18k YG pendant.


----------



## Cool Breeze

gwendo25 said:


> My original engagement diamond remodeled to a 18k YG pendant.
> 
> View attachment 5659210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5659212


Wow!  That looks amazing!


----------



## gwendo25

Cool Breeze said:


> Wow!  That looks amazing!


Thank you!


----------



## LemonDrop

A very dainty bracelet.


----------



## SmokieDragon

I don’t usually wear a lot of jewellery on weekends but I went to pick up my jadeite pendant which I had set in white gold and was told that my FOPE Prima ring and Solo bracelet had come back from warranty repairs. Then I also bought a rose gold diamond bangle. So with my black jadeite bangle, FOPE Love Nest bracelet, blue green jadeite bracelet and Longines watch, I seem to be all decked out for the weekend haha


----------



## MplusT

Diamond and pearl gold hoops


----------



## mrs moulds

Nothing spectacular, wearing my 18k white gold rope chain with my Tiffany’s SS key pendant.


----------



## SmokieDragon

At home today with a FOPE Solo rose gold bracelet, black jadeite bangle and blue-green jadeite bracelet


----------



## Pevi

All yellow gold with a leather jacket 
I’m wearing a new dbty style bracelet. 18k yellow gold and a  0.1 diamond. It’s sparkly and pretty but dainty, I hope it lasts. 
I’m wearing a long chain with my initial, shorter diamond station necklace, evil eye TOUS earrings, vermeil ear cuff, yellow gold semi eternity band and a Marc Jacobs watch. I’m ready to start my Monday!


----------



## gwendo25

Simply diamonds today.


----------



## J.A.N.

gwendo25 said:


> Simply diamonds today.
> 
> View attachment 5661399
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661400


Simply beautiful x


----------



## SmokieDragon

Mainly FOPE with a smattering of VCA, diamonds and jadeite


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Mainly FOPE with a smattering of VCA, diamonds and jadeite
> 
> View attachment 5661855
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661856
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661857
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661858
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661859
> 
> 
> View attachment 5661860


Love all your pieces but that diamond bangle is just  It looks so pretty with your VCA bracelet! Can you tell us more about it, do the diamonds go all the way around and what is the carat weight?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Love all your pieces but that diamond bangle is just  It looks so pretty with your VCA bracelet! Can you tell us more about it, do the diamonds go all the way around and what is the carat weight?


Thanks so much! Yes, the diamonds go all the way around. The total carat weight is 3.67 carats with 55 diamonds of colours E and F and VS cut or better. They are Belgian cut diamonds I was told. I didn’t think it would match the VCA bracelet so well and was stunned when I paired them together while getting ready for the office lol!


----------



## J.A.N.

Looking for a new moonphase ladies watch 

Love pink dial but the gold ss finish is stunning.

I had the pink one prev and foolishly gave it away as a present  

Which one would look nicer on me?


----------



## hers4eva

SmokieDragon said:


> Mainly FOPE with a smattering of VCA, diamonds and jadeite
> 
> View attachment 5661855


Your bangle is gorgeous    Also perfect with your VCA bangle.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

J.A.N. said:


> Looking for a new moonphase ladies watch
> 
> Love pink dial but the gold ss finish is stunning.
> 
> I had the pink one prev and foolishly gave it away as a present
> 
> Which one would look nicer on me?
> 
> View attachment 5662047
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662048


Normally I would say yellow but I love the silver and pink!


----------



## mrs moulds

Onebagtoomany said:


> Some of my favourite yellow gold pieces today: Roberto Coin 1 ttcw diamond studs, Foundrae mixed clip chain, Monica Rich Kosann Compass charm, Cartier Love wedding ring in diamond pave, Tiffany Metro ring and Cartier JUC ring.
> 
> View attachment 5658417
> View attachment 5658418
> View attachment 5658419
> View attachment 5658420


You know how I feel about your jewelry presentation and you! Always, always perfection ❤️


----------



## mrs moulds

Still wearing the same necklace, along with wg rope and wg & yellow bracelets.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

mrs moulds said:


> You know how I feel about your jewelry presentation and you! Always, always perfection ❤️


You are so sweet - thank you so much and right back at you!


----------



## SmokieDragon

J.A.N. said:


> Looking for a new moonphase ladies watch
> 
> Love pink dial but the gold ss finish is stunning.
> 
> I had the pink one prev and foolishly gave it away as a present
> 
> Which one would look nicer on me?
> 
> View attachment 5662047
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662048


Just thinking that since you gave away the pink one before, maybe you should try the gold one


----------



## J.A.N.

SmokieDragon said:


> Just thinking that since you gave away the pink one before, maybe you should try the gold one


Thanks so much but I've gone one step further lol and ordered this one The Chopard imperialle Chronograph. Hopefully the sale will go through if not I will consider the gold one.


----------



## Pevi

I love the simple, delicate pieces I’m wearing today. 
Everything is yellow gold except my rings.
Chain lip earrings: they’re cool because they are attached and look like soft hoops. 
Two bracelets, one similar to a dbty one (0.1 carats), and the other with a diamond p hanging from the closure. I like this pairing, perfect for every day. 
2 necklaces, one with small diamond letters and the other with my P charm. This is a new chain! I wanted one that matched the color of the pendant, and I didn’t have any that looked good. I don’t mind if two necklaces don’t match the gold color perfectly, but pendant and chain must match. I also wanted a thin chain, but not TOO thin because the pendant is a bit chubby. And I already have one that goes well and is thick. The chain is 18k and the pendant 10k but they are a surprisingly good match. 
I’m wearing my Huawei watch  with a burgundy strap, and my tri color diamond rings, which are my favorite rings. 
If I was one to wear the same things every day, this would be an excellent look for me.


----------



## Pevi

Bezel set diamonds today on my earrings, necklace and bracelet.


----------



## gwendo25

Sunday holiday shopping buddies!


----------



## merekat703

Cartier bracelets and David Yurman ring


----------



## immijenheap

I received a lovely early Christmas present from my boyfriend--this diamond infinity band ring from David Yurman! I love pairing it with my DY star ring and everyday diamond Roberto Coin bangle.


----------



## hepd09

vintage 14k bangle and Munsteiner bicolor tourmaline ring.


----------



## saligator

gwendo25 said:


> Sunday holiday shopping buddies!
> 
> View attachment 5664601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5664603


Fun to see your trendy half-pearl necklace. I've been seeing those, but never on anyone. I love it on you!


----------



## gwendo25

Thursday’s cheer me up cause I’m down with COVID! I let my guard down doing some holiday shopping when the stores were so crowded.  Take care everyone.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Thursday’s cheer me up cause I’m down with COVID! I let my guard down doing some holiday shopping when the stores were so crowded.  Take care everyone.
> 
> View attachment 5667140
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667141
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667142


So sorry to hear you are poorly - get better soon! Love all your pieces but especially that gorgeous VCA bracelet  A gold one is still on my wish list, have the onyx and blue agate but gold goes with everything!


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> So sorry to hear you are poorly - get better soon! Love all your pieces but especially that gorgeous VCA bracelet  A gold one is still on my wish list, have the onyx and blue agate but gold goes with everything!


Thank you, the black onyx is on my wish list!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Thank you, the black onyx is on my wish list!


Go for it, it is beautiful! I have the necklace too so am coveting the matching earrings to get the set - one day!


----------



## snibor

gwendo25 said:


> Thursday’s cheer me up cause I’m down with COVID! I let my guard down doing some holiday shopping when the stores were so crowded.  Take care everyone.
> 
> View attachment 5667140
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667141
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667142


Hope you’re feeling well.  At least your jewelry (and manicure) look smashing!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing and layering some of my favourite pieces today 

- 1.62 ttcw diamond studs
- 0.99 ttcw diamond solitaire necklace
- Monica Rich Kosann diamond locket
- Tag Aquaracer in two tone/MOP
- Cartier Love wedding ring in diamond pave stacked with Tiffany Metro band
- VCA Vintage Alhambra bracelet in black onyx

Have some projects with the jeweller at the moment including redesigning an aquamarine DH gave me and replacing the too dark sapphires in a pair of pear drop earrings that I bought recently with Ceylon blue ones, so really excited about those and hoping to get at least the earrings back before Christmas!


----------



## SmokieDragon

It is not a good day. I just discovered that this FOPE bracelet which just came back fr warranty repair may be missing a prong!!! So beyond annoyed but decided to still go ahead and share my pics. Am loving my new imperial green jadeite bangle and blue green thin jadeite bangle


----------



## J.A.N.

SmokieDragon said:


> It is not a good day. I just discovered that this FOPE bracelet which just came back fr warranty repair may be missing a prong!!! So beyond annoyed but decided to still go ahead and share my pics. Am loving my new imperial green jadeite bangle and blue green thin jadeite bangle
> 
> View attachment 5668078
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668079
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668080
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668081
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668082
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668085


Love your JLC Reverso x


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Pieces for today - absolutely freezing here!

- Roberto Coin 1 ttcw diamond bezel set studs
- Foundrae ‘Love’ necklace on long paperclip chain
- Cartier Love wedding ring in diamond pave stacked with Tiffany Metro ring
- Messika Move Noa diamond pave bangle (part Christmas present from my Dad  )
- Cartier Love SM bracelet with six diamonds


----------



## J.A.N.

Just my 1ct diamond hoops and chains. No rings 2day.


----------



## gwendo25

Onebagtoomany said:


> Pieces for today - absolutely freezing here!
> 
> - Roberto Coin 1 ttcw diamond bezel set studs
> - Foundrae ‘Love’ necklace on long paperclip chain
> - Cartier Love wedding ring in diamond pave stacked with Tiffany Metro ring
> - Messika Move Noa diamond pave bangle (part Christmas present from my Dad  )
> - Cartier Love SM bracelet with six diamonds
> 
> View attachment 5668621
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668622
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668623
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668624


Love the Messika bracelet!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

gwendo25 said:


> Love the Messika bracelet!


Thank you!


----------



## gwendo25

Still self-quarantined but feeling a lot better! Wearing my Effy earrings and assorted YG and diamond jewelry with my Tag two tone watch. I’m enjoying combining my WG and YG jewelry lately.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Onebagtoomany said:


> Pieces for today - absolutely freezing here!
> 
> - Roberto Coin 1 ttcw diamond bezel set studs
> - Foundrae ‘Love’ necklace on long paperclip chain
> - Cartier Love wedding ring in diamond pave stacked with Tiffany Metro ring
> - Messika Move Noa diamond pave bangle (part Christmas present from my Dad  )
> - Cartier Love SM bracelet with six diamonds
> 
> View attachment 5668621
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668622
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668623
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668624


Ooolala!! Your new Messika bangle is absolutely gorgeous!!! Love how you’ve positioned the diamond part closer to you where it’s less conspicuous


----------



## SmokieDragon

SmokieDragon said:


> It is not a good day. I just discovered that this FOPE bracelet which just came back fr warranty repair may be missing a prong!!! So beyond annoyed but decided to still go ahead and share my pics. Am loving my new imperial green jadeite bangle and blue green thin jadeite bangle


Oh, happy day!! I went to sort out my rose gold FOPE bracelet today and was told that I will be getting a replacement bracelet. For peace of mind when the exchange takes place, I can hold on to the existing one until the new one arrives in likely 3-4 months’ time. In the meantime, I can continue wearing the current one and if the diamond drops out, then it drops out. 

Also wearing a diamond tennis bracelet and a slim cut jadeite bangle, both not pictured


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Ooolala!! Your new Messika bangle is absolutely gorgeous!!! Love how you’ve positioned the diamond part closer to you where it’s less conspicuous


Thank you! I love it and really want a white gold one as well at some point to stack! The price is so much more reasonable than comparable bangles from other brands. I also got 25% off, plus my Dad paid half as my Christmas present 

I’m glad you noticed where I positioned it, I’m trying to be mindful of the current financial climate and so wear long coat sleeves over my bracelets anyway. I also bought it in London and was so scared that I might make myself a target :/


----------



## Onebagtoomany

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh, happy day!! I went to sort out my rose gold FOPE bracelet today and was told that I will be getting a replacement bracelet. For peace of mind when the exchange takes place, I can hold on to the existing one until the new one arrives in likely 3-4 months’ time. In the meantime, I can continue wearing the current one and if the diamond drops out, then it drops out.
> 
> Also wearing a diamond tennis bracelet and a slim cut jadeite bangle, both not pictured
> 
> View attachment 5669822


That is fantastic news! I’m so pleased for you that you will be getting a replacement rather than another repair and at least you have the old one to wear in the meantime!


----------



## skyqueen

Onebagtoomany said:


> Pieces for today - absolutely freezing here!
> 
> - Roberto Coin 1 ttcw diamond bezel set studs
> - Foundrae ‘Love’ necklace on long paperclip chain
> - Cartier Love wedding ring in diamond pave stacked with Tiffany Metro ring
> - Messika Move Noa diamond pave bangle (part Christmas present from my Dad  )
> - Cartier Love SM bracelet with six diamonds
> 
> View attachment 5668621
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668622
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668623
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668624


The Messika bangle ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## SmokieDragon

I love this smilie bangle that I just got, paired here with my imperial green jadeite cuff


----------



## Onebagtoomany

skyqueen said:


> The Messika bangle ❤️❤️❤️


Thank you, I’m now obsessed!


----------



## Pevi

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thank you, I’m now obsessed!


It’s truly beautiful!


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Pevi said:


> It’s truly beautiful!


Thank you so much - I also like it as you don’t see Messika on many people, at least where I live!


----------



## udalrike

Love everyone's beautiful and unique jewelry. 

"Made" this necklace today. 
Real pearls, shell core pearls, nephrite tiger beads, raw rose quarz beads and a lavender jadeite pendant.


----------



## udalrike

Lavender jadeite is hard to photograph but here the color ist true to reality


----------



## merekat703




----------



## purly

Tiny 14k yellow gold infinity earrings, 14k yellow gold ear cuffs that look like an infinity symbol when you take them off, and a labradorite and sterling silver hair pin with an infinity symbol on it. Just need my infinity ring to arrive to complete the theme.


----------



## Pevi

I’m wearing a Cuban chain bracelet with a pavé triangle that I seldom wear… it’s a bit flashy. It might look better alone.
I’m also wearing my 10 yo’s pearl TOUS earrings. She doesn’t want to wear them any more because she says the post is too long and the pearls catch on her hair. And you know what? She’s right! They’re annoying, LOL. My 7yo has fleshier earlobes, she might be able to wear them when she’s older. I’ve replaced my daughter’s earrings with moissanite studs, piercing style, and she likes them much more. They’re Tiny (3mm) as she has very small lobes.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Piled it on today as it was *that* kind of day where sparkle and bling were much needed!

- Roberto Coin 1 ttcw diamond studs
- Foundrae mixed clip chain and two layered pendants (the bigger one is Strength, forget what the smaller one is)
- Cartier Love wedding ring in diamond pave stacked with Tiffany Metro ring
- Bracelet stack: Cartier Love cuff, Cartier Love SM bracelet with six diamonds and Messika Noa Move bangle in diamond pave


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Onebagtoomany said:


> Piled it on today as it was *that* kind of day where sparkle and bling were much needed!
> 
> - Roberto Coin 1 ttcw diamond studs
> - Foundrae mixed clip chain and two layered pendants (the bigger one is Strength, forget what the smaller one is)
> - Cartier Love wedding ring in diamond pave stacked with Tiffany Metro ring
> - Bracelet stack: Cartier Love cuff, Cartier Love SM bracelet with six diamonds and Messika Noa Move bangle in diamond pave
> 
> View attachment 5673057
> View attachment 5673058
> View attachment 5673060
> View attachment 5673061


Sorry you were having a tough day, but you do look fabulous.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Shopgirl1996 said:


> Sorry you were having a tough day, but you do look fabulous.


Aww thank you, amazing what some sparkle can do to elevate the mood!


----------



## Pevi

We’re celebrating the World Cup here! 
I’m wearing climber earrings, a diamond necklace, two bracelets and my moissanite ring with a diamond band.


----------



## gwendo25

Great day to start the week with these beauties!


----------



## Pevi

I have a new piece! I bought a vermeil ear cuff a while back to test it out, and I liked the look. I found one on line that I liked and it is 18k, and the price wasn’t bad so I bought it. I looks EXACTLY like my vermeil one, LOL.  It’s cute and feels  very secure, but kind of hard to get on. I might sleep with it and see if it’s comfortable. I think the spheres Make it comfortable. I’ll report back. 
Attached are also pics of what I’m wearing today.


----------



## oreo713

Love the ear cuff...may I ask where you purcased it (18k)?  Thanks!


----------



## Pevi

oreo713 said:


> Love the ear cuff...may I ask where you purcased it (18k)?  Thanks!


It’s a local jewelry store that doesn’t shop internationally! Sorry I’m no help. I va attach a pic  from the website, maybe you can find something similar through google images!


----------



## Pevi

I’m wearing the vermeil and 18k ear cuffs together today. They’re identical.


----------



## oreo713

Pevi said:


> It’s a local jewelry store that doesn’t shop internationally! Sorry I’m no help. I va attach a pic  from the website, maybe you can find something similar through google images!
> 
> View attachment 5675299
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675300


Thank you anyway.  I appreciate it


----------



## merekat703




----------



## gwendo25

Just purchased these diamond Gucci GG running earrings, preloved. So lightweight and comfy with just the right amount of sparkle!  Wearing them with some of my other YG pieces.

On another note…my working days are coming to an end in a few days. Very mixed feelings as I am having a hard time coming to terms that ageism is happening for the first time in my entire working career and I can’t find anything (work wise) that will make me happy. I could go on and on…. but my jewelry makes me smile and it’s time to embrace that and take the time to start enjoying and exploring the part of my identity that doesn’t involve my working life!


----------



## skyqueen

Haven't worn this in years...3ct puff heart enhancer. I've got to wear my jewelry...Period!


----------



## hers4eva

Just popping in to give all you lovely ladies individual big 's and wishing you all a wonderful Happy Holiday 2022











And my Shih Tzu Boy turned EIGHT years old the beginning of this month.  He is all spiffied up in his adorable snow flaked smoking (robe) jacket  after being groomed by me (his mom)! Gosh, how I love him
The framed picture on the wall he was five years old  Time sure flies by!





From my jewelry box to yours - Merry Christmas!


----------



## hers4eva

A lot of us love flowers!
So since I have a pretty holiday bouquet on my dining room table, I thought more beauty is in order for all of us to view this lovely holiday season!  Just a wonderful time of year to share!


----------



## hers4eva

Oops going through all my recent holiday bouquet pictures thought you would enjoy this one with my Cartier wedding band




My puppy is so excited that Santa Claus is coming down the chimney tonight Have a great holiday everyone!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Merry Christmas, everyone!! It’s a Christmas at home so it’s just bracelets for me. With my new Cartier Love cuff in YG (finally dawned on me that I love this), Qeelin Wulu Eternity bangle and Cartier Silk Cord Trinity bracelet. 

@hers4eva my Shih Tzu boy is also 8 years old! He’s a March baby


----------



## sassification

Omg i love my new 10 motif chalcedony necklace! ♡♡

View attachment 20221226_103748.jpg


----------



## gwendo25

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

My new Encirkled hand-knotted gemstone necklace layered with a vintage 14k rolo + two of my Marla Aaron locks.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Wearing Kiki green amethyst and diamond cushion drops on Kiki diamond huggies, Cartier Love wedding ring in diamond pave, Tiffany Metro ring and 2 carat diamond eternity ring in yellow gold.


----------



## Designpurchaser

@Onebagtoomany I absolutely love your earrings. Are the Huggies the small or large? Soooo pretty


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Designpurchaser said:


> @Onebagtoomany I absolutely love your earrings. Are the Huggies the small or large? Soooo pretty


Thanks and lovely to ‘see’ you again! Hope you are well! The huggies are the small ones but fit on to all the drops. I’d love a pair of the larger ones but not sure how big they actually are vs the obscene price


----------



## J.A.N.

New purchase after years of searching ive finally found a Chanel ring in my size that I like.


----------



## J.A.N.

Choice between these two can only buy one?
Chanel plastic pearl bangle
Chanel gunmetal cuff


----------



## SmokieDragon

J.A.N. said:


> Choice between these two can only buy one?
> Chanel plastic pearl bangle
> Chanel gunmetal cuff
> 
> View attachment 5679466
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679467
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679468
> 
> 
> View attachment 5679469


I find the font on the Chanel pearl bracelet a bit too childish-looking somehow. I would choose the cuff


----------



## SmokieDragon

Jadeite pendant and earrings, VCA Sweet Alhambra watch, VCA Perlee Signature bangle, VCA Alhambra Guilloche ring, Cartier Love cuff and Cartier Love Wedding Band


----------



## Designpurchaser

Onebagtoomany said:


> Thanks and lovely to ‘see’ you again! Hope you are well! The huggies are the small ones but fit on to all the drops. I’d love a pair of the larger ones but not sure how big they actually are vs the obscene price


Hi darling, long time no “see” I think your Huggies are beautiful especially as you can add to them  Hope you are well. I’m loving all your jewellery. Haven’t been on here for ages. How are you getting on with the tennis necklace? That’s next on my wish list xx


----------



## SmokieDragon

FOPE necklace, earrings and ring, VCA Vintage Alhambra Blue Agate bracelet, diamond bangle, pink heart sapphire and diamond semi-infinity ring and Cartier Love Cuff


----------

